#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-27
<jiero> Kandu: 挂机？
<StarBaby> kiss_kill ÄãºÃ
<kiss_kill> //???
<StarBaby> ~joyce@58.222.253.138 --> ½­ËÕÊ¡Ì©ÖÝÊеçÐÅ
<kiss_kill> ~StarBaby@218.93.1.138
<StarBaby> chinese?
<kiss_kill> ye
<kiss_kill> you no?
<StarBaby> yi yang
<StarBaby> ^_^
<kiss_kill> 汗，那打什么字母啊？鸟语看不懂
<StarBaby> ¹þ¹þ
<StarBaby> ÎÒ´òµÄÆ´Òô
<pocoyo> StarBaby: 乱码？
<kiss_kill> 你怎么那么多问号？
<StarBaby> ¡£¡£¡£
<StarBaby> ¿ÉÄÜÊǱàÂëÎÊÌâ
<kiss_kill> 全是问号
<StarBaby> ÏÖÔÚÄØ
<pocoyo> StarBaby: Please use utf-8 charset
<StarBaby> ok
<StarBaby> 现在呢
<StarBaby> kiss_kill 现在呢
<kiss_kill> 行了
<StarBaby> 这还得选utf-8啊
<caoxiaomin> FBI用的是
<caoxiaomin> 什么操作系统
<caoxiaomin> FBI用的是什么操作系统
<bazhang> ...
<pocoyo> StarBaby: 好了
<caoxiaomin> 美国大片里面他们用的操作系统都是打命令的，那是什么操作系统了
<StarBaby> pocoyo 嗯
<caoxiaomin> pocoy
<pocoyo> caoxiaomin: i dont know that  what cao zuo xi tong
<kiss_kill> 那是个flash
<kiss_kill> 根本不是个系统
<kiss_kill> 还有一些黑客的那个界面，都是flash
<kiss_kill> 事先做好的 嘎嘎
<pocoyo> kiss_kill: 全屏了？
<kiss_kill> 全屏的flash
<caoxiaomin> 是这样的啊，我说了看见美国片里面的那些系统根本看不见命令，乱打一通键盘
<pocoyo> kiss_kill: 那 运行这 flash的操作系统是干什么呢？
<kiss_kill> 那个有意义吗？只要让你看到很炫的那个界面就行了。
<Inode_LF> caoxiaomin: 那是电影 电影的结局没有不完美的 现实的结局没有完美的
<kiss_kill> 比较真实的就是血色星期一里面的那个主角了，python哦 嘎嘎
<Inode_LF> 今天好少人
<pocoyo> 早上人少
<ysyk> 早上好
<ysyk> 为什么ubuntu的安装iso运行，xorg占用资源那么少
<kiss_kill> 很多特性没运行呗
<ysyk> 哦，谢谢
<caoxiaomin> 在中国如何才能上FACEBOOK
<caoxiaomin> 有人知道吗
<anotherOtherBG> tor
<caoxiaomin> China cannot log in FACEBOOK, how to solve
<anotherOtherBG> caoxiaomin:) tor
<fivesheep> rebellion
<jiero> caoxiaomin: SSH
<jiero> Inode_LF: 我刚看了不完美的电影——算是不完美吧。因为后半端女主角在幕后死掉了。 http://tv.sohu.com/20100520/n272245493.shtml#super
<jiero> 仙境之桥
<jiero> pocoyo: 很少见你灌水了
<kiss990a> linuxdeepin 又更新了
<adgege> me?
<adgege> 人呢？
<Kandu> jiero: 嗯
<MeaCulpa_> 电影...flash
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: .
<roylez> 你手机号多少
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你说我？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我手机被洗了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你换号了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 没
<MeaCulpa_> 哦，我还以为被偷了呢
<roylez> 犹豫了半天，没去买philip，换了诺基亚
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> Nokia啥型号
<roylez> c5
<MeaCulpa_> 这年头还买诺基亚..
<roylez> 据说能待机5天
<MeaCulpa_> 干嘛不搞个智能机呢
<roylez> philip待机确实好，不过操作神马的太费劲了
<MeaCulpa_> 你非要待机N天那种啊
<z_eno_z> 大家好
<roylez> 废话
<z_eno_z> 请问：timeout in locking authority file /home/zeno/.ICEauthority，这是怎么回事啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 再智能的手机，懒得玩也是没用阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 天天拖着充电器跑，那是啥mobile
<MeaCulpa_> 天天拖着usb线即可
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 也烦
<MeaCulpa_> 8过那个syb可以装putty
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: c5的usb口搞不懂，不是标准的mini usb
<jiero> Kandu: 明白了。
<MeaCulpa_> ...Nikia
<z_eno_z> 请问：timeout in locking authority file /home/zeno/.ICEauthority，这是怎么回事啊。我的文件夹里有.ICEauthority-c 和.ICEauthority-l,这两个是干什么的？
<MeaCulpa_> Nokia...
<jiero> roylez: 什么是被洗了？洗衣机？
<jiero> roylez: Nokia N900也不是标准的Mini USB，也不是常规的Nokia的
<jiero> roylez: 别人都不认识N900。因为这个机型就没什么广告
<jiero> 哦？
<MeaCulpa_> 我老婆手机就是签约电信给的300块钱的破手机，待机一周
 * jiero 觉得自己太闲了。
<MeaCulpa_> ADSL 2M->4M不要钱，送你一个手机，每个月必须打到10块钱
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我以为尊夫人用爱疯呢
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 这么便宜
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 夫人只有touch和ipad, 电话就是电话
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: nokia居然出了塞班的ruby接口，不过不知道有什么可以玩的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 要玩还是windows mobile接口多，ruby, py
<MeaCulpa_> 其他越是捣鼓开源的，接口越是shit
 * jiero 没用过symbian和windows mobile和android和blackberry
<Inode_LF> 狂躁 电信的无线卡居然无法查流量
<MeaCulpa_> Inode_LF: 贼船...
<Inode_LF> MeaCulpa_: 感觉上是
 * jiero 终于意识到自己的手机根本没有关闭wifi的选项。。。
<Inode_LF> MeaCulpa_: 用来做手机上网还是蛮酷的 电脑就别想了
<MeaCulpa_> 浮云，浮云
 * MeaCulpa_ 是GitHub慢还是Git慢...
 * Inode_LF 由于种种原因 终于上了电信的贼船
<MeaCulpa_> 运营商都不是好东西
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 你希望世界变成大家都不考虑自己最大利益的状态？
<Inode_LF> MeaCulpa_: 想搞个gpl的无线网络,
<Inode_LF> 一次安装免费使用
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 不是，我希望有充分竞争，而不是分完蛋糕再拉出来
<Inode_LF> MeaCulpa_: 要是能搞定 光安装费用就可以让我成为超级富翁
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 最大利益这个概念就会阻止这种事情发生。
<MeaCulpa_> :P
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦，msysgit 当用户都是傻子啊
<MeaCulpa_> 居然大费周折解释并提醒用户，windows和unix的行结尾是不一样的CR/LF
<MeaCulpa_> 它丫以为不明白这个的会用Git? 明白这个的会需要他说？
 * adam8157 0_o
<MeaCulpa_> 这世界真有人会拿notepad改一行代码再commit回去么
<ofan> 这个跟git有关系么?
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 没有。
<ofan> 难道diff会?
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 只是我觉得msysgit安装程序多虑了
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: msysgit好用?
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: msysgit会自动帮你改而已，但是不需要啊，谁会需要
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 一般般，没其他选择
<ofan> 传说cygwin下的比较好用
<MeaCulpa_> cygwin的麻烦
 * ofan 求好看的mutt主题..
<MeaCulpa_> 反正我是不可能产出有CRLF的文本文件的
<MeaCulpa_> mutt还有主题？
<ofan> 配色.
<MeaCulpa_> mutt用的人少了...除非你都是把邮件下载下来的
<roylez> ofan: 你球了两天了吧
<ofan> 我用imap.. 现在gmail不能web登陆
<roylez> ofan: .... imap
<ofan> roylez: 这都是被逼的..
<imadper> 同志们，哪里有比较好的git的教程？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: firefox 5在bblean里面乱成一坨了
<ofan> imadper: http://gitready.com/
<imadper> ofan: ok~thx~
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 是么？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我看看，我可能还是FF5的beta
 * adam8157 nnnnd, Fedora 15都fx5了, debian sid 还在3系列挣扎...
<mikeandmore> adam8157: 我靠，这都可以？
<adam8157> mikeandmore: 哎, 两次了, 上一次是Tex, 这一次是Fx, 差人家一大截...
<adam8157> roylez: 主席, 你那有没有利用RPM包的PKGBUILD? 我猜你的工作可能会遇到...
<roylez> adam8157: 没有阿，工作我用debian
<adam8157> roylez: 介样, 这两天把这个憋出来, 办公室就改用arch了, 主要是工作要用公司的一个内部rpm包...
<caoxiaomin> 怎么上FACEBOOK
<roylez> adam8157: 你在arch的aur里面搜索下那种拿rpm转的包
<qingqian> hi
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯, 应该有很多
<roylez> adam8157: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=89799
<adam8157> roylez: wow 主席你真猛...
<Inode_LF> 仍
<kiss990a> yong输入法，这个以前在WIN下使用过
<kiss990a> 很绿色的，但是还是太简洁了。
<kiss990a> 现在linuxdeepin 是用yong输入法
<Inode_LF> test
<kiss990a> 作者更新很快，我现在又重新下载个新版本
 * NoIE 孤岛惊魂2中文版，￥55.20，赶快装在Wine下试试。
<Kandu> NoIE: ￥10 就夠了，如果在 http://shop.ubisoft.com.cn/products/1075
<NoIE> Kandu：我不知道。。。
<Kandu> NoIE: 育碧中國一般都把數字版賣 ￥10
<jyfl987> Kandu: 还在买？
<ofan> 10块 不贵啊
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯，買了一個，還沒玩呢
<jyfl987> Kandu: 呵呵 那还要找win95么
<NoIE> Kandu：我真的不知道。。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 你有好看的mutt主题么?
<jyfl987> ofan: 无 我是抄 XwinX的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃，不知道哪兒有
<ofan> jyfl987: 黑白色的?
<jyfl987> ofan: 蓝白
<tusooa> ls
<tenzu> dir
<iGoogle> voice: 看目录
<iGoogle> tenzu:
<iGoogle> 最近没人聊天呢
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你不聊啊
<ThinkPad> 这个地方静悄悄
<iGoogle> tenzu: 来，给一个电影看看吧
<tenzu> iGoogle: 很久没看电影了，在等功夫熊猫
<ufonokia> 大家好
<chongwish> tenzu: TS看过了，觉得还是1好看，只好剧情比2好
<iGoogle> tenzu: 那我等你的通知。还有 rio
<iGoogle> chongwish: 通常第2部，都是2的。
<chongwish> iGoogle: 不是吧~~~~~~~
<iGoogle> 第一部挣钱了。赶紧出2，匆忙制作嘛
<ufonokia> 看得什么呀
<chongwish> iGoogle: rio不是早就dvd了么？
<iGoogle> roylez: 有人在论坛吐槽你的zsh
<iGoogle> dvd。我还不知道。有下载？
<chongwish> iGoogle: 我是到海盗湾下载mkv的
<iGoogle> 啊。给我一个种子吧。 chongwish
<chongwish> iGoogle: 好像有一个星期了吧
<roylez> iGoogle: 谁？
<iGoogle> 英文的？ chongwish
<chongwish> iGoogle: 嗯
<iGoogle> roylez: 去看吧
<iGoogle> chongwish: 找下种子，还在不。
<roylez> iGoogle: 给传送门阿
<iGoogle> 不记得url
<chongwish> iGoogle: 没有了，我看完就删了
<iGoogle> chongwish: 或者megnet
<iGoogle> @
<chongwish> iGoogle: 我是bt，没有用电磁
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你去找种子吧。
<iGoogle> chongwish: 速度快不
<roylez> iGoogle: 最近ppstream突然不能看了，搞得我回头弄bt
<chongwish> iGoogle: 但是很快，慢速
<chongwish> iGoogle: 满速
<iGoogle> 不能了？ roylez 不会吧
<iGoogle> chongwish: o 那就好
<ufonokia> 你好
<iGoogle> 我们要看的，通常pps都没啊。 roylez 算了吧
<roylez> iGoogle: 就你在吐阿
<iGoogle> roylez: 还有疼猪啊。他都支持了
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 好多人支持
<tenzu> piratebay上还没有种子，我不看TS
<iGoogle> 我是要激发你的斗志啊。 roylez
<ufonokia> 有没有好点的MP3播放器
<iGoogle> tenzu: . 既然dvd出了。应该有人放的
<ufonokia> 介绍一下
<iGoogle> ufonokia: lame
<iGoogle> play
<roylez> iGoogle: 我不跟你这个 Hydralisk 打架
<ufonokia> 谢谢
<iGoogle> roylez: 不懂英文哦
<void1> iGoogle: 蚕吐水
<iGoogle> gnu?
<chongwish> iGoogle: 当然了，你喜欢rio，或许你也会喜欢rango吧，我也是1星期前同时下载的。可以去看看~~~~~~~~~
<iGoogle> xiju? 细猪？
<chongwish> iGoogle: rango也是dvd的。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 反正没看到
<roylez> chongwish: rango破西哥片
<iGoogle> chongwish: 。。没种子。
<chongwish> roylez: 呵呵，都是人家的心血~~~~~~~~~
<iGoogle> 不是有绿X侠？
<roylez> iGoogle: 搜种子你去 torrentz.eu
<iGoogle> 还有金凯瑞的那企鹅。
<chongwish> iGoogle: 最近没有关注绿灯侠
<iGoogle> http://www.torrentz.com/
<chongwish> iGoogle: 那是第几部了？
<iGoogle> 只有这
<iGoogle> 吃饭
<tenzu> 说起绿灯侠就想起了谢耳朵
<roylez> tenzu: 有好事么，猪猪
<roylez> palomino|working: 破！马！
<palomino|working> .......
 * roylez momo palomino|working 
<tenzu> roylez: 好事就是今天排便通畅
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<chongwish> tenzu: 莫非天天不顺畅除了今天？
<tenzu> roylez: 还有一个月就能回去度假了，香裆期待好吃的
<roylez> tenzu: 度假
<roylez> tenzu: 你还在坡国呆多久？
<roylez> palomino|working: 周末朋友配电脑，在我的推荐下组了raid 0
<palomino|working> .........
<tenzu> roylez: 没准儿就明年9月了
<roylez> palomino|working: 不过win7的安装光盘太恶心，不提示换盘提示一坨渣
<imadper> 有人搞过pintos的进程调度程序没？
<palomino|working> ?_? , roylez
<palomino|working> 换盘? , roylez
<tenzu> roylez: 装win7要换盘？
<imadper> tenzu: 主席用的软盘安装
<roylez> palomino|working: 先要用win7的盘，然后按照提示换主板驱动盘装raid驱动，然后分区的时候要换回来
<palomino|working> o.............
<tenzu> imadper: 你不如说主席用意念
<imadper> tenzu: 也好呀~
<tenzu> imadper: 你会被主席tjj的
 * tenzu 吃午饭去了
 * cntoby 
<renothing> 很安静啊
<ofan> 吃饭ing..
<cntoby> 嗯嗯
<renothing> lunch time~go go go
<iGoogle> Rio 2011 R5 XviD MAXSPEED » movies video xvid mp3 divx ？
<roylez> palomino|working: 你东西掉了 http://img208.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110626/06/58329302201106260538194129036257158_008.gif
<jiero> 吃什么？
<iGoogle> 51 of 160
<iGoogle> 1.04M
<roylez> per second ?
<tenzu> per decade
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<Inode_LF> test?
<tenzu> roylez: 你在greader里看推的么？
<NoIE> 我现在又点纠结。
<NoIE> 在 wine 下可以比较流畅地运行孤岛惊魂2，但是画面效果没办法调得太高，没办法开启抗锯齿。
<ofan> NoIE: ....
<NoIE> 在 wine 下孤岛惊魂2中的树木时隐时现，阴影不够真实，画质回退到半条命2的水平。
<NoIE> 下午试试在win7下的孤岛惊魂什么效果，我已经三个月没有启动win7了。
<roylez> tenzu: gtalk
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你现在尺度大了吗
<roylez> tenzu: irssi 挂 bitlbee 挂 talk 挂 twitter bot
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 啥？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 发图发的尺度大了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<chongwish> roylez: 大家都好厉害啊，都会写机器人，是什么语言写的呢？
<tenzu> roylez: 好吧
<roylez>  chongwish 不是我写的
<chongwish> roylez: 那怎么有呢？
<chongwish> roylez: 能与我分享下如何弄么，主席？
<roylez> chongwish: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 回武汉好阿 http://jandan.net/2011/06/27/bikini-date.html
<chongwish> roylez: 是否能帮帮我呢？请问我改如何做才能有机器人呢？
<roylez> 我登个gtalk看看吧
<jiero> Xonotic的中高效果我的电脑也用不了了。
<chongwish> roylez: 嗯，谢谢了
<chongwish> jiero: 孤岛危机？不是电脑杀手么？配置好高啊
<roylez> chongwish: 自己搜索 tweetswitch
<chongwish> roylez: 嗯，谢谢了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 建党伟业还是值得看的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 除了太祖，这片子里的人物后来都没掌权，描写他们就没那么多避讳了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: http://lengxiaohua.net/2011/06/25/what-for-chat/
<kiss990a> Ylmf OS是一份独立的中文Linux发行，它采用了改造的GNOME桌面从而看起来很像Microsoft Windows XP。起先它基于Ubuntu，但从4.0版本开始它采用了自己的包管理工具（称为YPK）和安装程序，尽管其倚赖的自启动运行媒质依然是使用Ubuntu的Casper工具创建。
<kiss990a> 深度的LINUX还是领先ubuntu
<kiss990a> 国内的LINUX这几个是亮点了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 似乎看过
<jyfl987> 他自己的那些镜像 软件丰富否？
<MeaCulpa_> windows的ui也有版权吧
<chongwish> kiss990a: 怎么个领先法？能讲解下么？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: xp的貌似过期了
<kiss990a> chongwish, 打错了，深度LINUX还是基于ubuntu
<jiero> chongwish:你跟我说什么。。。
<chongwish> jiero: 也没什么啦
<jiero> chongwish: 那个我从没玩过。
<chongwish> kiss990a: 发行版不存在谁比谁领先的~~~~~~~~~~
<MeaCulpa_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/147034.htm
<kiss990a> 恩 ，我想选择YMLF的人会越来越多
<MeaCulpa_> 我国Maxthon也排在FF前面...那是啥玩意儿...
<chongwish> jiero: 哦，我其实也没玩过，不过以前看到报告说是电脑杀手，配置太高了，你刚才不是在玩么？
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁帕中午早
<kiss990a> magiclinux，最近没有动静了啊
<palomino|working> crysis2要求不怎么高.crysis1才算 , chongwish
<kiss990a> 你肯定大多数人没有关注国产LINUX吧？
<OT_iux> YLMF 4 的系统，试了一下，感觉总体来说还是比较不错的，易用性也很高。不过个人感觉软件中心的东西少了点，好像用的也不是apt / yum 这类的软件包管理，所以很多软件都……
<kiss990a> 你们大多数人
<chongwish> palomino|working: 此话怎么说？1比2高么？
<palomino|working> 高 , chongwish
<crazy_worm> 没有看到什么亮点。
<OT_iux> kiss990a: 有在关注啊
<chongwish> palomino|working: 本末倒置？
<palomino|working> 2为了让游戏机能跑，所以.. , chongwish
<OT_iux> YLMF这个系统，用来让人体验下Linux还是可以的，但是作为生产环境使用，还是有待提高
<OT_iux> 騳老爷中午早
 * palomino|working 捏捏ot
 * OT_iux 爆了
<palomino|working> ...
<kiss990a> ylmf和深度 这两个社区的发行片，会成为从WIN系统转型的好平台
<OT_iux> 騳老爷看这个 https://203.194.161.207/ellesime/bbs/index.php?topic=41014.0
<tenzu> 弦歌linux
<kiss990a> 这两个社区拥有的用户很多，也追棒其社区推出的系统
<tenzu> 一脸麻风
<OT_iux> kiss990a: 个人在试玩了一段时间后觉得，Deepin的基于Ubuntu开发的似乎兼容度更好，在方便win用户习惯方面ylmf会更好些。
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 早
<OT_iux> kiss990a: 不过我还是爱Ubuntu
 * MeaCulpa_ 留着deepin的XP
<tenzu> OT_iux: OT是otaku的缩写么？
<OT_iux> kiss990a: 我给朋友装的是 ubuntu10.10，然后根据对方要求定制
<kiss990a> linuxdeepin 和ymlfos对国人是很有帮助啊
<OT_iux> tenzu: 是 Over Time 的缩写
<OT_iux> tenzu: 也是Over Tank 的缩写 =w=
<kiss990a> 弦歌linux 这个也是新出的？
<jiero> kiss990a: 这里多数人用的是国际化发行版。
<tenzu> OT_iux: 好吧，我思想太猥琐
<OT_iux> kiss990a: 好像你没有分析也没听我说的内容嘛……好吧，您继续，我不发表意见了
<lubcat> 统统都是改的。
<kiss990a> OT_iux, 我在看。
<jiero> kiss990a: Deepin那个么。这里人比较熟悉，以前有专门的hiweed板块/
 * OT_iux 蠕动。。。
<tenzu> kiss990a: 弦歌linux都不知道还谈一脸马蜂4
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> ..... , iGoogle
<tenzu> iGoogle: wc
<kiss990a> tenzu, 我才入门。。。 知道的较少。莫怪
<iGoogle> 头天加你，你干嘛去了。一天都在wc? palomino|working
<OT_iux> 弦歌linux 是啥？求URL传送门
<palomino|working> 加我? , iGoogle
<jiero> kiss990a: 少管发行版的事情，都差不多。
<palomino|working> where?
<OT_iux> 杰罗老爷中午早··
<tenzu> kiss990a: 一脸马蜂4是基于弦歌linux这个不怎么出名的发行版改出来的，这么说明确么？
<jiero> OT_iux: ...
<kiss990a>  
<kiss990a>   一脸马峰4，是什么？
<iGoogle> 一脸马蜂. 是啥玩意？ tenzu
<iGoogle> ylmf?
<OT_iux> 其实呢，相同桌面环境不同发行版的linux系统，在使用上没有太大差别啦…… 主要不同是一些软件的选用和包管理的软件不同
<palomino|working> ylmf , iGoogle
<kiss990a> ylmf?
<iGoogle> 咋这样联系的哦
<kiss990a> 晕。你真会损人
<OT_iux> 一脸马蜂....
<OT_iux> 哈哈哈哈哈
<iGoogle> 我召唤ylmf的人，来人肉疼猪。
<tenzu> iGoogle: OT_iux kiss990a http://j.mp/iDiGsj
<kiss990a> 无法显示
<OT_iux> kiss990a: 国产的，红旗，最近搞了个开源的KDE环境的，叫Qomo的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 一脸马蜂又不是我最先说的
<palomino|working> The connection to j.mp was interrupted.
<OT_iux> kiss990a: 你可以去看看
<kiss990a> qomo，听说过
<OT_iux> tenzhu: ERR_CONNECTION_RESET
<tenzu> iGoogle: OT_iux kiss990a palomino|working http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=161&t=296904&view=next
<OT_iux> thx
<tenzu> 作者不是我
<iGoogle> 要么不了了之，要么硬着头皮放个垃圾出来被现在的菜鸟用户狂骂
<iGoogle> 今天哥把话撂这儿了
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你好激动哦。 lol
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我有啥鸡动的？
<OT_iux> @@?
<tenzu> 突然想起来，还没去一脸马蜂的BBS爆坛
<OT_iux> = =。
<OT_iux> 其实我更爱Linux Mint 11， 感觉易用性不错啊，我给一个Windows崩溃了的朋友装了
<OT_iux> 他说，有点不习惯，但还能接受
<OT_iux> =w=.
<OT_iux> 老机器
<palomino|working> lol , OT_iux
<palomino|working> 上回同学表妹的win坏了 , OT_iux
<OT_iux> 然后捏？
<palomino|working> 我去装了个红旗然后就跑了 , OT_iux
<OT_iux> 红旗……
<OT_iux> 哪个版本的？
<palomino|working> 她电脑原配的 , OT_iux
<tenzu> palomino|working: 所以你不会被发好人卡
<OT_iux> 哈哈哈
<OT_iux> 红旗听说7版是个杯具？
<OT_iux> 官方好像又继续放6版的sp了；
<palomino|working> 不知道。。。
<OT_iux> 红旗是啥桌面环境喔？
<palomino|working> kde我猜
<palomino|working> 界面整的挺像windows的
<OT_iux> Qomo是KDE，红旗的好像不是？
<crazy_worm> 你太坏了
<OT_iux> 恩，我当年似乎装过红旗……
<palomino|working> 能看网页能收发邮件就行啦。。她不应该有更多要求啦。。。
<OT_iux> 恩……也是
<OT_iux> 红旗是用什么包管理系统的呢
<palomino|working> 不知道。。。。。。。
<OT_iux> 打印机支持好不好……？
<palomino|working> rpm好像?
<palomino|working> 不知。。
<OT_iux> 算了我开个虚拟机跑下看看
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 那不是xinit启动一个opera就够了。
<OT_iux> 上次虚拟机没显卡支持，被红旗的安装盘弹出了鄙视对话框，然后它自动关机了
<palomino|working> lol , iGoogle
<jiero> 实验新的发行版啊。比如那个纯QT的，比如Meego
<OT_iux> xinit启动一个opera.... 可以这样？
<OT_iux> opera版的 ChromeOS (大误)
<jiero> The Chakra Project
<jiero> opera内运行chrome是可以的。
<iGoogle> OperaOS
<jiero> 虽然firefox不行。
<OT_iux> ChromeOS在国内似乎就是个杯具……
<palomino|working> chromeos在哪儿都得悲剧吧...
<OT_iux> 红旗居然是GPL的？
 * OT_iux 正在虚拟机跑
<palomino|working> .......
<OT_iux> 喔，它说不包括……字体字库专有驱动及杀毒软件……
<palomino|working> 杀毒软件?_?
<jiero> 杀windows的软件
<palomino|working> o..
<jiero> 最近启动之后udevd总是超级占用不知道为啥。
<OT_iux> 估计是吧，不知道
<OT_iux> 还在装
<OT_iux> 4G啊
<jyfl987> lol
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: http://www.appinn.com/sanguosha-xls/
 * Kandu 剛發現仙劍1免費了
<lubcat> 嗯。。。
<lubcat> 仙剑5出来时 就免费了
<calebot> 不知道是不是对话修正版
<palomino|working> 对话修正版?_?
 * calebot 比较喜欢原版有 bug 的版本
<calebot> palomino|working: 酒剑仙晚了一个晚上到
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 这是哪段。。
<calebot> palomino|working: 因为李逍遥记忆丧失，晚了一天找酒剑仙
<jiero> Kandu: 那么就可以把那个SDL引擎项目移植很多地方然后正常下载了。
<calebot> palomino|working: 一开始啊
<palomino|working> ?_? 还有失忆?
<calebot> jiero: 可以推到官方包了
<palomino|working> 难道失忆的是我。。。
<lubcat> 中了苗蛊之后
<calebot> palomino|working: 快去再玩一遍！
<palomino|working> 只玩过dos版那个
<lubcat> 就是dos版的
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 太威猛了，居然还有太史慈
<jiero> 哈哈。
<calebot> dos 版 / win 版 貌似都有这 bug
<calebot> 不过官方有提供修正档
<lolicon> 2.6.39 的电池问题有 workaround 了
<lolicon> 2.6.38
<lolicon> 功耗
<Kandu> jiero: 哦，是說可以直接用免費版的那些影音檔了?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 呵呵
<jiero> 应该可以提取了然后制作吧？就像 OpenRA一样：D
<MeaCulpa_> http://cameo.binarybums.com/index.html
<calebot> Kandu: 有人写了开源 sdl 仙剑游戏引擎
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我一直对excel牛人有崇敬之心
<calebot> jiero: 直接提供 game data 下载就好了
<calebot> jiero: 提取素材有 license 问题
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 中午吃多了，一天脑子干不了活
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 拿凿子刻光盘的级别
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你吃多吃少都干不了活的吧
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 去去去，我今天只开了一个vim...还是跑twitter的
<jiero> calebot: 就是直接用原文件。
<Kandu> calebot: 嗯，以前見過
<calebot> 其实可以找人来搞开源仙剑 3D remake
<jyfl987> calebot: 那得取得他们的美工资源授权
<calebot> 不少老游戏都有粉丝搞 remake
<calebot> jyfl987: 3D remake 就要从头搞了
<jiero> freedink
<jiero> 3D?\
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 我还觉得不要浪费资源了。。。搞什么仙剑啊。。。
<Kandu> 搞 fallout 倒是蠻好的
<jiero> 赶紧把妖魔道和阿猫阿狗和天使帝国改出来。
<calebot> 灵儿 月如加上 爱丽丝头发多棒啊
<jiero> fallout 2 可以了。
<calebot> http://www.cnblogs.com/miloyip/archive/2011/06/14/alice_madness_returns_hair.html # 爱丽丝的发丝──《爱丽丝惊魂记：疯狂再临》制作点滴
<jiero> fallout 2在 linux下玩可以，
<jyfl987> calebot: 你美工资源都不一样 那就是另外一个游戏
<calebot> jyfl987: remake 就是从头做，规避 license 啊
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 你说的可以，是说可以wine?
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 有重制引擎。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: http://www.lgdb.org/game/fallout_2
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 哦...去看看，有没有高分辨率
<MeaCulpa_> 唉，Fallout2 玩了不知道多少遍了
<MeaCulpa_> 貌似完成度不高啊
<MeaCulpa_> Jagged Alliance Linux port不错应该
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 那个不是早就完成了嘛。我的N900里都有了。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 还有Cave Story的 引擎复制。
<jiero> 开溜。
<hechu> 谁用 Intel Sandy Bridge I5 的 CPU+GPU的啊？我的老挂死啊，烦死。
<hechu> 谁也挂死的，让我们惺惺相惜一下嘛。
<palomino|working> .......
<lubcat> 求安慰的？
<hechu> 我想振臂一呼，大家都去intel门口静坐，然后让他们赶紧吧驱动升级了。
<hechu> 我已经这样做了。我去lunchpad.net 报告了bug，得到确认，但是ubuntu认为是upstream的bug，他们不管。然后我去freedesktop.org的intel组报告，被鄙视了。哎。
<hechu> 英语不好被歧视。
<palomino|working> ........
<calebot> hechu: intel 驱动是开源的啊
<calebot> hechu: 去静坐有毛用
<hechu> 开源的，但是厂商还是有人负责的。
<hechu> intel给钱的。
<lubcat> 给钱的。你还去静坐。。
<hechu> 对啊，我去表示一下，都给钱你们了，还不好好干活造福大众。害我过来静坐。
<metbsd> 不是你英语不好
<metbsd> 是他们这些人的素质不好
<hechu> 虽然我英语很烂，但是好歹提交了bug，全球范围内这个bug的报告很多了，也请重视一下。
<calebot> hechu: bug id?
<metbsd> 很多人都是垃圾
<hechu> 老外可能都有自己的schedule吧，或者接待我的人只是不懂业务的前台？
<metbsd> 有点东西老外比中国人还官僚
<hechu> 这个，是 lunchpad 提交的：https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/754777
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 754777 in linux (Ubuntu) "[sandybridge-m-gt2] GPU lockup (Blitter IPEHR: 0x13000002, Render IPEHR: 0x02000006)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hechu> calebot, 这个，是 lunchpad 提交的：https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/754777
<calebot> hechu: freedesktop 的呢？
<hechu> calebot, freedesktop 的等会儿啊。
<hechu> calebot, 我找找邮件。我在 lunchpad 上倾注的时间最多，因为那会儿还不确认这个bug。
<hechu> calebot, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37639
<lubotu2> Freedesktop bug 37639 in Driver/intel "Sandy Bridge Integrated GPU Lockup in many Most Recently Distribution" [Blocker,Resolved: invalid]
<calebot> hechu: 你没被鄙视啊
<calebot> hechu: 如果你觉得被鄙视了，那只能说明你英文的确不好
<hechu> 他说了一堆我看不懂的话，然后把状态更新了。
<calebot> hechu: 老外很直的，说话不婉转
<calebot> hechu: 你完全没被鄙视，不用想太多
<hechu> calebot, 嗯。他让我提交文件，我不知道咋整。因为 ubuntu 的 apport 很好用，直接就上 lunchpad 了。而 freedesktop 的，我不明白怎么用。另外，他要提交文件，是 bug 报告还是执行文件或者源码，我都不知道在哪里找。。。
<hechu> calebot, 水平低容易被鄙视。
<happyaron> hechu: 不提交才被鄙视
<calebot> hechu: 他没让你提交文件，他是要你先确认 bug 重现步骤
<lubcat> 不交。。bs谁。。。
<happyaron> hechu: 你报bug只要按他说的做，开发者都求之不得。
<calebot> hechu: 从 launchpad 看来可能是特定硬件才有的问题，问题是开发者不见得有那硬件
<happyaron> lubcat: 被骂呗，这帮sb用户，有问题都不知道说。
<happyaron> lol
<lubcat> XD
<calebot> hechu: 那前台超有礼貌的，只是语言不通让你觉得被鄙视
<hechu> 那人说："file that here"，我不明白咋整。
<tkmc> ahujh
<hechu> 然后说“you are just pasting links to a mixture of different bugs with random assortments of stale packages.”
<lubcat> file貌似是个动词？
 * calebot 之前有一阵子的内核不认我的 dvd, google 也有同样的可怜人
<calebot> hechu: 他是叫你搞好 bug 重现步骤后再去说明，不是叫你发档案
<hechu> lubcat, 呃，我不确认，我认为诗歌动词。
<calebot> hechu: file 不是发档案的意思
<calebot> hechu: 你这悲催的，完全误解了人家的英文…
<hechu> calebot, 真的？意思让我写重现步骤？
<calebot> hechu: 是
 * calebot 之前有一阵子的内核不认我的 dvd, 但遇到 bug 的人不多，只能自己 git bisect
<calebot> 开发者不可能买遍市面上所有 dvd+主板 帮你测啊
<hechu> calebot, file 理解为归档的意思？
<calebot> hechu: 在这里是 “发bug” 的意思
<hechu> calebot, 干！下次给老外考中文，给个情景例题：“男问：几点了？女答：10点。男问：整么？”，在这里你认为“整”是什么意思。
<calebot> 10点整
<hechu> calebot, 要结合上下 文来看，情景后面还有："女答：太早了，等会儿吧。"
<lubcat> 。。。。。。。
<linusp> 显示器超频怎么破阿……
<happyaron> linusp: 把js的店砸了。
<linusp> = =
<linusp> 昨天整了一天……分辨率什么的调过了都没用
<ofan> 显示器的频率没法超
<linusp> 开机警告超出工作频率范围……
<linusp> 不是我想超……
<lubcat> display能超频？！！
<ofan> 很久以前可以
<linusp> grub菜单看不到了，CTRL+ALT+F1～F6进控制台也看不到东西
<ofan> crt显示器?
<linusp> 液晶……
<linusp> 我也不知道计算姬抽什么风
<ofan> 液晶没刷新频率的概念.
<linusp> 就是说阿,那怎么还会超出工作频率呢？
<linusp> 各位大哥帮我分析一下原因也可阿～
<ofan> 看X的log
<linusp> 嗯，好，我去看看再说
<lubcat> 对付常见显卡驱动不正常工作的方法
<lubcat> 是不是重置下xorg文件
<lubcat> 就能解决的
<lubcat> 通用的办法
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 15:00?
<linusp> xorg文件重新配置过了
<linusp> 没用
<iGoogle> linusp: 你改下那水平垂直扫描参数范围，再试试
<iGoogle> 加大范围
<linusp> HorizSync 30.0-83.0
<linusp> VertRefresh 56.0-75.0
<linusp> 这样的值挺正常的吧……
<iGoogle> 加大点。
<linusp> 这……好吧，我试试
<linusp> 改成20-90了，这样会不会太保守
<iGoogle> 差不多。不能过大。
<linusp> 好吧，那我重启看一下
<linusp> 先出去一会咯～
<happyaron> iGoogle: 拜神
<happyaron> roylez: 主席号
<happyaron> 好
<happyaron> 拜雕叔
<iGoogle> 哈皮，可怜的。我的源还没恢复。
<happyaron> 拜caleb-前辈
<iGoogle> 哪里有雕
<happyaron> iGoogle: 看错了
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你换个源update一下？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 据说是ftp.us.debian.org那台服务器有点问题
<happyaron> 拜见五羊
<happyaron> 拜见jyf
<iGoogle> 等网关那边改
<happyaron> 拜见能人
<happyaron> 拜见kk
<iGoogle> @
<happyaron> 拜见斗篷
<happyaron> 拜见萝莉控
<happyaron> 拜见色色
<happyaron> 拜见ray
<lubcat> 喜乐英雄会？
<happyaron> 拜见大写风扇
<happyaron> 拜见破马
<happyaron> 拜见水牛
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼
<happyaron> 拜见tonghui
<iGoogle> happyaron: 你和 destine拜过了？
<linusp> 不行
<happyaron> 拜见磁盘企鹅
<lubcat> lol
<iGoogle> 别拿我们练习啊。
<happyaron> 拜见包子叔
<happyaron> 拜见 lub
<happyaron> 拜见ee iGoogle lol
<ofan> 平身...
<happyaron> iGoogle: 咋了？
<happyaron> ofan: ...
<iGoogle> linusp: 改分辨率不行
<iGoogle> ？
<happyaron> 还行，kk没ban我。
<linusp> 分辨率也不行
<happyaron> 再拜 kk
<lubcat> 。。。。。。
<iGoogle> happyaron: 拜堂练习？
<linusp> 上午我又一次把分辨率改成800*600了也不行
<iGoogle> linusp: 啥卡。
<happyaron> iGoogle: ...不是啦，是拜见各位大牛
<linusp> N卡
<linusp> G96
<iGoogle> 那nvidia-settings安装了？
<iGoogle> 看提示
<linusp> 撞了
<linusp> 装了
<iGoogle> 里面显示最大分辨率多少啊
<iGoogle> G96? 这不知道。高级货？
<hechu> linusp, 你先把电脑插一个好点的显示器，把分辨率和刷新率降低下来，然后换上你的旧显示器。这是比较弱但是有效的方法。
<linusp> 1920*1080
<linusp> 显示器是LG W1942S
<iGoogle> 显示的，不能设置上去？
<lubcat> 好巨啊
<linusp> 嗯，那个是最大的，自动是1440*900的
<hechu> linusp, 如果只有一个显示器，那就挺掉 gdm/X，手动改 xconf.org 然后启动 X/gdm。
<iGoogle> 最大可以设置多少
<hechu> linusp, 修正：*/etc/X11/x.conf*
<iGoogle> 那再加大点扫描范围。
<linusp> hechu,改过了阿
<linusp> 还加大么？
<iGoogle> 确定显示器支持1920不。
<linusp> 我掌握不好加大的范围阿，没有经验
<linusp> 额，只是nvidia setting上课选的最大是1920而已
<iGoogle> 以前有些软件可以测试。只是都忘记了。凭感觉加吧。
<linusp> 16：9，应该是可以的
<linusp> 凭感觉……
<linusp> 过了会怎么样～
<iGoogle> 我家里的1920，就是加上去的。 lol
<iGoogle> 过了没关系
<iGoogle> 又不会爆炸
<linusp> 嗯，好吧……
<linusp> 还是irc好阿～～论坛里各种没人鸟
<linusp> lol
 * iGoogle 记得最多吱吱冒白烟。
<hechu> linusp 走了？
<hechu> 以前用大玻璃显示器的时候，每次配置显示器都得翻看显示器盒子上的行频和场频参数。。。不过那是很久远的事情了。现在都液晶了，而且，现在的 X 都支持自动检测参数了。
<hechu> 他那个超出频率，很奇怪，不知道用的什么版本的系统。
<iGoogle> hechu: 看背后的。其实是正确的方法。
<iGoogle> 超出点没关系
<hechu> 现在还需要配置那个玩意儿么？我很久没配置过x.conf了。要不是最近我的显卡出了问题需要强制使用 fbdev，我都会忘记它了。
<hechu> 现在还需要配置那个玩意儿么？我很久没配置过x.conf了。要不是最近我的显卡出了问题需要强制使用 fbdev，我都会忘记它了。
<iGoogle> 分辨率上不去的时候，就只能这样配置了
<iGoogle> 否则，可以不要xorg.conf
<hechu> iGoogle, 对了，我岳父的台式电脑，无法自动检测现实器的参数。我检查了，怀疑是因为 VGA 线中间有一根断了的原因。
<iGoogle> 。这不清楚。断线了，那搞不清
<linusp> 纠结了……还是不行……
<hechu> iGoogle, 因为我把那个VGA线拿到我家，用笔记本连接我的液晶，也不能检测的。
<linusp> 上限改到120了
<iGoogle> linusp: 那nvidia-setting里面，提示你启动驱动了没。或者提示驱动没启用
<hechu> linusp, 你看看你的线，是否有引脚断了的。呵呵…… 你的应该是 DVI 吧？
<iGoogle> 显示器确定支持1920不
<linusp> 是dvi
<iGoogle> dvi。长线？
<linusp> 1920的分辨率没法显示整个桌面
<linusp> 不算太长吧……
<iGoogle> 看多长
<iGoogle> 换一个VGA的，先测试好嘛。咋搞DVI的
<linusp> 一米多的
<iGoogle> 那些线，质量难说的
<iGoogle> 没VGA口？
<calebot> dvi 的线基本没差异
<calebot> 都数字化了
<iGoogle> 我碰到的有啊
<iGoogle> 后来买一根贵些的hdmi的，就可以了
<calebot> 前阵子老米实测过的，数字化的线买最便宜的就行
<calebot> 类比的线材才有差别
<iGoogle> 我怕了最便宜的
<iGoogle> 不过，他这1M的。影响不大
<iGoogle> 我那是15M的
<GNUdog>  /msg NickServ identify sunbotugood1989
<GNUdog> ooooops
<iGoogle> 记住了
<iGoogle> 改密码去
<calebot> 记住了
<GNUdog> 太假了
<GNUdog> = =
<lubcat> 记到神的小本本上了
<lubcat> 空格真是害人啊。
<GNUdog> iGoogle, 话说，怎么修改密码的来着？
<iGoogle>  /ns help?
<GNUdog> iGoogle, 木有用啊，找不到改密码的选项
<lubcat> setpass?
<GNUdog> 改好了，你们慢慢记吧
<iGoogle> 你问哈皮
<iGoogle> 。这人。
<GNUdog> iGoogle, 改好了。嘿嘿嘿
<iGoogle> 拖延战术啊。
<iGoogle> sunbotugood2011 是不
<GNUdog> iGoogle, 其实，是2012
<iGoogle> 搞一个循环，开始ghost你
<GNUdog> iGoogle, 不怕你，哇哈哈哈
 * GNUdog server 重启一次用的时间，真蛋疼
<iGoogle> 经常重启server的，不乖。
<chat_xwj> 大家好，请问怎样用U盘安装alternate版的ubuntu?谢谢
<GNUdog> 要测试 kernel，木有办法
<iGoogle> 1/                                      q3/
<iGoogle> 1.exe*                                  q3.exe*
<iGoogle> autorun.inf                             Q.exe*
<iGoogle> Notepad.exe*                            公司文件/
<iGoogle> Q/                                      公司文件.exe*
<iGoogle> 看出啥了没
<chat_xwj> 那怎么把系统安装在u盘上？对U盘有什么要求吗？
<archl> http://creativetone.deviantart.com/gallery/25347937#/d2sbizl
<archl> That guy Overclocked his CPU from 600Mhz to 1.15Ghz.
<iGoogle> 人才
<fyodor_> N900?
<lubcat> 没烧了
<yaosong> linux下可以复制一个文件夹到另一个文件夹吗？
<yaosong> 注意是文件夹
<calebot> yaosong: 没明白你想问啥
<yaosong> 就是我有两个文件夹  文件夹a    文件夹b  ，我想将文件夹a中的内容  全部复制到  文件夹b中
<calebot> yaosong: cp -a a/* b/
<yaosong> cp 不是复制文件的命令吗？我想在想复制文件夹
<calebot> yaosong: 不考虑隐藏档的话
<yaosong> 我试试
<shenme> cp -rf
<yaosong> 貌似有用耶，哈哈
<yaosong> Great Thank you，哈哈
<yaosong> 复制的两个文件夹必须在同一个目录下吗？
<yaosong> 答:yes
<jiero> yaosong: ,,,
<yaosong> Then useing common  mv  to remove the file to the right directory
<kiss990a> 看了下。YLMF OS 的安装界面全是广告。。
<xrfang> 有人做过deb包吗？我在看文档，有些问题，比如，如何最简单的从一个编译好的目录来制作deb，而不是从源码。有没有好的文档推荐？
<calebot> yaosong: 哪看来的错误资讯？
<calebot> xrfang: 从一个编译好的目录 可参考 dpkg -b
<xrfang> calebot, 我看看，谢谢。
<yaosong> 额...mv不是有移动文件夹的功能吗？
<imadper> 同志们，我编译一个程序，configure过了，但是make的时候提示/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsocket
<imadper>  
<imadper> 应该怎么办？
<calebot> yaosong: 复制的两个文件夹 *不用* 在同一个目录下
<xrfang> imadper, 大约是apt-get install libsocket-dev什么的
<yaosong>  =.=  我试下
<imadper> xrfang: 不是吧，我觉得我有这个包
<xrfang> imadper, 这就不是很清楚了额。你看看是不是64位的问题？我猜测。
<imadper> xrfang: 32位的系统哦~
<imadper> xrfang: 不过有pae内核，不知道是不是这个问题~
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://jandan.net/2011/06/27/gaydar-women.html
<yaosong> cp -a 9006/* 9007/   这句话是不是将9006文件夹的内容复制到9007文件夹下的意思？
<yaosong> 出现了乱码了
<tonghuix1> 阿斯打发
<calebot> yaosong: 可以加路径啊
<yaosong> 交下撒
<calebot> yaosong: cp -a /foo/bar/where/* /what/who/when/
<yaosong> 教下撒
<roylez> tenzu: http://grantgalitz.org/get_the_hell_out/LegendOfZelda_Links_Awakening/
<yaosong> ok，I will try again
<calebot> yaosong: * 不会匹配 . 开头的文件
<calebot> yaosong: 比如 .profile
<yaosong>  饿
<tonghuix1> 聊啥呢，这么火热
<tenzu> roylez: 不错
<iGoogle> 可以.*
<calebot> iGoogle: 会连 .. 一起 cp
<iGoogle> 那会忽略
<iGoogle> 丫丫的，又写职位说明。官僚体系。
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你不也享受着官僚体系么
<shenme> 有什么好的pdf阅读器阿同志们
<kenifanying> shenme, okular^
<MaskRay> legend of zelda? 我想用 desmume 玩了
<iGoogle> 啥就享受
<shenme> kenifanying:这个依赖太多了,我在gnome下呢
<kenifanying> shenme, kde的那个……opensource的只有这个最好了，否则用Adobe的
<lubcat> MaskRay: ...啥
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 要不是这个体系 你能一天来这里玩？
<iGoogle> shenme: 有mupdf。独立的
<kenifanying> shenme, 那没依赖的用xpdf……
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你官2代啊。你不更舒服。
<lubcat> shenme: mupdf 压力大
 * iGoogle 要去吃空 jyf1987
<shenme> igoogle:mupdf我试试
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 官个p阿 老子要是的话 你不早就被跨省了
<iGoogle> 老子地头蛇，你敢过来？
<jyf1987> 你看 你不就在享受官僚体系么
<shenme> lubcat:mupdf压力大啥意思阿
<iGoogle> 这和官僚体系没关系
<shenme> 怎么官二代都来这里了?
<metbsd> just installed arch, waiting for kde installation to finish
<shenme> mebsd:说中文把
<metbsd> can't view chinese
<MaskRay> roylez: select 是那个键
<metbsd> no i swapped the internal hdd, and get it to boot with lvm
<metbsd> i guessed you ask me how i managed to boot it
<metbsd> so before i had problem not able to boot from usb. not lvm
<iGoogle> metbsd: 猪猪，不认识中文？
<yaosong> 谢谢啦，很清楚了
<iGoogle> 明显认识的嘛
<metbsd> can't view chinese
<metbsd> iGoogle: ?
<metbsd> shenme: ?
<metbsd> im on irssi
<lubcat> shenme: 呃。。。没意思╮(╯_╰)╭
<metbsd> iGoogle: you were saying?
<shenme> lucat:mupdf好给力阿
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。老子看不懂英文。
<iGoogle> lol
<shenme> lucat:速度快,渲染好,操作方便,好东西阿
<lubcat> shenme: 快捷键？
<metbsd> what you talking about
<lubcat> shenme: 这东西不会用。。
<yaosong> what are  you talking about
<yaosong> 谢谢
<iGoogle> roylez: http://imagebin.org/160171
<shenme> lubcat:快捷键符合vim,好东西
<shenme> lubcat:感谢哦
<metbsd> installing kde now
<lubcat> shenme: 谢我啥？
<lubcat> 我啥都灭说啊。
<yaosong> cp -a /weblogic/bea/user_projects/domains/jctest9006/* /root/jxest9008/          那个*什么意思
<shenme> lucat:mupdf推荐得好阿
<lubcat> shenme: 拜神吧
<shenme> lubcat:这个东西符合我的要求,呵呵
 * kenifanying 看了下，mupdf确实不错……
 * kenifanying 孤陋寡闻了……
<shenme> ***kenifanying:窝抓
<lubcat> 怎么添书签
<yaosong> cp -a a/* b/  中的*是什么意思
<shenme> lubcat:man里面有哦
<lubcat> shenme: 离线下的包。
<yaosong> cp -a a/* b/  中的*是什么意思
<tusooa> 咋还在讨论这
<tusooa> yaosong: 通配符.shell的glob
<shenme> lubcat:根据man的介绍,m添加书签,t跳到书签
<shenme> 按照vi的风格,0-9都可以添加在m的前面,然后用0-9t来跳到相应的书签
<shenme> 我试试哈
<shenme> 就是这样的
<wjchen> whois tenzu
<lubcat> ....
<kenifanying> shenme, 其实xpdf也是vim风格……
<shenme> kenifanying:我最开始用的apvlv,后来发现渲染太差了
<metbsd> that tucos in #archlinux is a moron
<shenme> 刚才试了xpdf,对中文支持也很糟糕,排版渲染也有问题
<shenme> mupdf读很多期刊论文,排版和渲染都很好
<shenme> xpdf打开文献,有的格式都搞不定,可能是我没设置好把
<kenifanying> shenme, 我还没看手册，那个mupdf怎么弄成fit page width to window
<shenme> kenifanying:我在手册上也没找到这个东西,而且打开后不能最大化
<kenifanying> shenme, 诶，要是这个不能的话，还是用xpdf吧……
<MaskRay> evince 没 bookmark？
<metbsd> 总算能用上arch了
<siton> if you want to read PDF, just try fbida
<metbsd> or foxit
<siton> metbsd: I just find you @ the #archlinux channel
<metbsd> and?
<siton> nothing more
<siton> LOL
<tenzu> nnd，cloak没了
<metbsd> yes was talking about archlinux bugs seems children there didn't want to face the reality of their favourite linux being buggy
<yaosong> 怎么使用mv 移动文件夹到任意  路径
<yaosong> 给个例子撒
<MaskRay> fbi 要在 tty 里用
<metbsd> 告诉他们arch的问题，就好比骂了他们的娘了
<MaskRay> apvlv 不能反色，不能选字，不过支持书签
<siton> yeap.......I have given up Ubuntu and try to work under the pure Eglish environment
<yaosong> 怎么使用mv 移动文件夹到任意  路径
<siton> so I begin arch without X-server
<yaosong> 给个例子撒
<ofan> mupdf挺不错啊
<metbsd> foxit
<shenme> kenifanying: 它有一个-r参数,可以打开文件时使用自己的分辨率
<siton> foxit has the *nix version
<metbsd> without X means no movie, no pictures, no porn
<shenme> foxit不开源把
<siton> I have installed mplayer and moc,so please do not worry about it
<shenme> 为什么你都都开始说英文了
<siton> evince is open-source, but you do not want to use it?
<MaskRay> siton: fbi tries to load the entire file into the memory and is painfully slow
<jiero> shenme: 需要什么东西？
<linsux> how you watch movie without X
<jiero> shenme: mupdf  evince  这些就这些了。
<siton> Because I have no X-server and can not input chinese word, so........
<shenme> jiero:mupdf很不错,就决定用这个了
<jiero> shenme:  没什么。
<jiero> shenme:  Adobe的那个我想要删除了，根本没用，死掉次数太多了。
<siton> MaskRay: yeap......but I have no desktop environment and have no more choice......
<metbsd> 没什么比foxit好的了
<shenme> jiero:mupdf是轻量的好东西阿
<shenme> metbsd:foxit是好,就是不开原
<shenme> 现在感觉自己都得上开源病了
<jiero> shenme: 哦。早就推荐过了，wiki里有。
<siton> linsux:mpalyer is under framebuffer
<metbsd> 不开源对于用起来有甚么影响呢
<namoamitafo> pdf --> evince
<shenme> metbsd:可以自己hack阿
<jiero> metbsd: 没后续不能进源。
<tonghuix> 问个问题，我不想让pidgin自动弹出对话框，咋设置？
<shenme> 先试一下把mupdf的分辨率hack一下
<siton> if you are developer, you can hack the software and change it to fit yourself
<shenme> 默认的75分辨率太小了
<siton> but I am just a user......
<tonghuix> 自动弹出太影响工作了
<metbsd> 从来就不知道那个fb有啥用
<jiero> metbsd: 我也不知道。
<shenme> metbsd:fb是啥东西?fbterm?
<namoamitafo> tonghuix: qq群做不到
<metbsd> 读看文档的，有啥好hack的
<namoamitafo> shenme: 比evince好什么
<metbsd> 要hack就hack archlinux的udev magic number更造福人群
<siton> fb=framebuffer
<shenme> metbsd:我没这个水平阿,等高手来
<shenme> siton:个人表示fb是个好东西
<shenme> 现在字符界面中文显示无压力
<siton> shenme: yeap......agree with you
<metbsd> fb的强项在哪里
<MaskRay> siton: 157157B 的就用了10秒，不知道一个100倍大的……
<namoamitafo> 现在还要fb?
<siton> MaskRay: ......Have no choice,LOL
<metbsd> siton, <namoamitafo> 现在还要fb?
<shenme> metbsd:fb最大的好处就是能显示中文,算不算强项
<metbsd> 太强了
<siton> namoamitafo: you should know that there are some pepole who can not install the ATI dirvers successfully
<shenme> namoamitafo:不用fb用什么阿?有比fb好的阿?求推荐
<ofan> udev magic number?
<namoamitafo> siton: ati有nvidia麻烦么? 我有个机子ati, 用默认驱动
<jiero> namoamitafo: 当然，当你想要玩游戏的时候就麻烦了。
<MaskRay> 我只是希望能指定一个窗口反色……不要提 compiz
<metbsd> ofan, 我之前的USB HDD LVM无法启动，原来是arch的bug
<metbsd> ofan, 他们的udev没搞好
<ofan> metbsd: 啥bug
<siton> namoamitafo: i have no trouble with the video card dirvers, but the ubuntu11.04 users......
<ofan> metbsd: udev rules?
<namoamitafo> jiero: 不清楚
<shenme> 现在这个irc频道成国际频道了?O:-)
<namoamitafo> jiero: 我概念有点模糊, KMS还要framebuffer?
<metbsd> ofan, unable to determine major/minor number of root device
<gaia1984> shenme: 一头雾水
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 高考 综合是考除了自己选的课之外其他所有?
<metbsd> ofan, 同样的配置，换到内置硬盘就没问题了
<ofan> metbsd: 乃不会搞吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Shanghai
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不知道
<ofan> 跟udev有毛关系
<jiero> namoamitafo: 我都不知道。
<metbsd> ofan, 唯一的区别不就是USB吗
<namoamitafo> ofan: 有了KMS还是framebuffer么
<siton> back soon
<namoamitafo> 我搞错了, 还是framebuffer, 只不过原理不同
<ckg> 大家好
<ckg> 问是个问题,有人知道irc是如何工作的吗?
<metbsd> ckg, RFC 1459
<ckg> RFC,太正规了吧?
<metbsd> 那就是聊天用了
<metbsd> 就是先选个服务器，再进房间，房间里面有人，里面发话所有人都能看到
<ckg> 是这样的,我发现我每次登录irc.freenode.net的时候,最终都不是登录的一个节点,好像是freenode做了负载平衡)
<metbsd> 不是的
<ckg> 不是吗?
<namoamitafo> metbsd: udev啥问题
<ckg> 我的这个客户端登录的时候出现这样的文字"adams.freenode.net(***)- Looking up your hostname..."
<metbsd> namoamitafo, , unable to determine major/minor number of root device
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 启动时候?
<metbsd> dui
<ckg> 而我明明指定的服务器地址是irc.freenode.net
<ckg> 对
<ckg> 登录的时候出现的
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 然后?
<ckg> 我以为是做了负载平衡呢
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 同样的配置，到了内置硬盘就好了
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 是WARNING还是ERROR
<ckg> 可以和大家聊天啊
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 然后就是recovery shell
<ckg> 没问题啊
<ckg> 什么问题也没有
<ckg> 我就是不知道是怎么回事
<metbsd> ckg, 聊天要加人名的
<ckg> 觉得有些奇怪
 * adam8157 等arch发布新installer iso就换~~
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 是没有挂载/的?
<ckg> metbsd,sorry
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 挂载什么？
<namoamitafo> metbsd: rootfs
<ofan> arch都一年多没更新iso了
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 无法挂载
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 应该和udev没啥关系, 是root的指定, grub里面设置内核启动参数的时候
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 还有你把/etc/fstab的列表全部改成UUID
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 那为什么到了内置硬盘就没问题呢
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 都试过了
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 主要是grub
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 我的/boot没有用Lvm
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 无关的
<GNUdog> ckg, nslookup chat.freenode.net  你就明白了
<namoamitafo> metbsd: pacman -S wgetpaste
<metbsd> namoamitafo, arch的udev好像确实有问题
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 不是udev的问题
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 然后把你的/boot/grub/grub.cfg给wgetpaste下
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 完全一样的配置，一样的LVM，到了内置硬盘可以启动了，这怎么解释
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 你先wgetpaste
<namoamitafo> metbsd: wgetpaste /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 你是grub还是grub2?
<metbsd> 默认那个
<metbsd> 没搞稀奇古怪的东西
<namoamitafo> metbsd: grub我不清楚, grub2有办法by-uuid的
<namoamitafo> metbsd: wgetpaste /boot/grub/menu.lst
<metbsd> 试过uuid, label
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 你先wgetpaste啊
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 说有什么用
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 我现在进不去
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 不是你目前的PC?
<metbsd> windows没法看到
<metbsd> 我另外一个笔记本
<Siton> 我回来了......
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 你动过/boot/grub/menu.lst的话应该记得有一句kernel /vmlinuz ......的
<metbsd> 对了，fedora没问题
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 肯定有了，是挂内核的
<metbsd> 我没动过
<metbsd> 那个和USB有关系吗
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 当然要东
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 有关
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 这里改成UUID
<metbsd> 这里是用UUID的
<metbsd> 安装时选的是UUID
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 你怎么写的
 * Siton is away: 我很忙
<metbsd> 安装程式写的很长一窜
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 安装的时候是自己写的
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 要用vi/nano自己写的, 我记得
<namoamitafo> metbsd: grub的配置
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 我用内置硬盘lvm安装也没动
<namoamitafo> metbsd: lvm我没整过, 但是rootfs是否能挂载成功就取决 内核启动参数 以及 /etc/fstab
 * Siton is back (gone 00:02:19)
<anotherOtherBG> 大家好
<fyodor_> tint2 的电量显示为甚是两行？面板很矮的话，挤得难看。貌似还没法设置。。@@
<fyodor_> anotherOtherBG: 好，帮我看这个问题
<anotherOtherBG> fivesheep:) 你在这啊, 你那边什么时间啊.  凌晨????
<anotherOtherBG> fyodor_:) 什么问题, 说, 但不一定会
<anotherOtherBG> fyodor_:) 没用过 tint2
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 还有个可能就是你的驱动没进去, 你如果不是自己编译内核应该没这种问题
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 我试试把grub.lst掉出来
<root0> fyodor_: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/421085/
<Siton> fyodor_:LXPanel试试会有这问题么......
<anotherOtherBG> fyodor_:) tint2 应该是 开源的吧, 你去看看相关的源码, 去改
 * Siton is away: 我很忙
 * Siton is back (gone 00:00:12)
<namoamitafo> metbsd: menu.lst
<root0> # Panel
<root0> panel_monitor = all
<root0> panel_position = bottom horizontal #top
<root0> panel_size = 100% 16
<root0> anel_size = 100% 16
<root0> panel_size = 100% 16 改下就ok了
<anotherOtherBG> fyodor_:) 可以设置啊, root0 说的可以吧. 我不懂 tint2, 你要问我, 就让你改源码
<root0> anotherOtherBG: 可以的。我自己调过。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你们比我们幸运点, 不过今年进高中的是最不幸运的了.
<anotherOtherBG> root0:) 你跟 fyodor_ 说, 不是我的问题. 我不懂
<fyodor_> root0: 改高度？
<root0> 恩。
<fyodor_> ...
<anotherOtherBG> root0:) 我想他是要改一行吧
<anotherOtherBG> root0:) 我想他的意思是高度不变, 怎么改一行
<anotherOtherBG> fyodor_:) 理解力不错吧
<root0> 呵呵
 * fyodor_ 亲们好像在侮辱我的智商...
<palomino|working> .......
<anotherOtherBG> fyodor_:) 没有哇
 * fyodor_ 连改高度都不会了...5555
<anotherOtherBG> fyodor_:) 我是表明我的智商尚属正常而已啊
<root0> 一行就没试过了。时间那个我之前也是和你一样的问题。
<root0> 后来改下，把一些去掉就可以了。
<root0> #bat1_font = sans 8
<root0> #bat2_font = sans 6
<root0> 只保留一个试试?
<fyodor_> 无用
<fyodor_> http://code.google.com/p/tint2/issues/detail?id=229
<root0> 折中点用conky吧
<fyodor_> 2 月唉
<anotherOtherBG> fyodor_:) 你问问还有谁用 tint2 的吧. 我没用过
<root0> fyodor_: 你是平铺？
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 掉出来了
<anotherOtherBG> 我的中文字体小不好看, 笔画粘在一起了
<anotherOtherBG> 大家都用几号的
<fyodor_> root0: anotherOtherBG 自己查，不麻烦亲们了。:P
<anotherOtherBG> 好吧
<anotherOtherBG> 大家都用几号的字体的
<alvin_rxg> 5号
<anotherOtherBG> ................
<root0> URxvt.font:xft:Menlo:pixelsize=12:antialias=true:Bold,xft:SimSun:pixelsize=14:
<root0> URxvt.boldFont:xft:Menlo:pixelsize=12:antialias=true:Bold,xft:SimSun:pixelsize=1
<namoamitafo> metbsd: è´´pastebin
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rxg:) 你的五号是 point ??
<alvin_rxg> anotherOtherBG: 单位是 "号"
<metbsd> kernel /vmlinuz26 root=/dev/sda3 ro
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rxg:) 可能和我的单位 不一样, 我 的是10
<anotherOtherBG> 5基本看不了啊
<alvin_rxg> anotherOtherBG: 你丫自己说了是 “号”呀。 10对应的单位不是“号”
<palomino|working> 我这儿11 , anotherOtherBG
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rxg:) 对应的是 像素吧, 那你对应像素是多少
<metbsd> http://pastebin.com/1EFXdHbE namoamitafo
<root0> 问下大家kvm 装了xp，怎么装显卡驱动。
<anotherOtherBG> 我现在改12了, 10有些笔划粘在一起
<alvin_rxg> 我想用 8pt
<gaia1984> 9
<gaia1984> 10
<anotherOtherBG> pt单位是磅吗. 我都不知道字体默认的是什么
<Roy_> 大家好 第一次进来 呵呵
<anotherOtherBG> pt单位是磅吗. 我都不知道字体大小的单位是什么
<anotherOtherBG> 网页都用 px
<root0> 大家有用kvm 的么
<Roy_> 这两天在ubuntu11.04的empathy里面进#ubuntu-cn  里面见不到人   是怎么回事啊  哪位前辈指导啊
<anotherOtherBG> Roy_:) 你撞鬼了
<Roy_> 是真的啊
<jiero> Roy_: 鬼见到你了。
<Roy_> 我发个网址  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=336410&start=15   看第十六楼
<Roy_> 前辈帮忙看看
 * tenzu 拜神
<metbsd> http://pastebin.com/1EFXdHbE namoamitafo
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神你肿么了？
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 41行, 这还叫UUID啊......
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 那怎么改啊，那个uuid那么长，我需要用纸笔写下来吗
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 我也不是特别清楚, 是用一种变通方法
<metbsd> 那还是没法用了
<namoamitafo> metbsd: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid > ~/uuid.log
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 然后用vi编辑
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 内核参数是这样的:
<namoamitafo> metbsd: kernel ... root=UUID=... ro quiet
<namoamitafo> metbsd: vi/vim 复制这种东西, 不知道是否有更加直接的办法. 我Debian, 不操心这些, 安上os-prober, 用grub-mkconfig就ok了.
<anotherOtherBG> Roy_:) 某人也遇见过这个问题. 貌似是有字, 但前景背景都是白色. 具体不知道
<anotherOtherBG> Roy_:) 不过那人的问题 是 聊天窗口 看不到字.
<anotherOtherBG> 有点类似
<anotherOtherBG> Roy_:) 不好意思, 我收回我的话
<anotherOtherBG> Roy_:) 我没看清你的图, 就说了. 确实没人
<anotherOtherBG> Roy_:) 你进入了二次元空间的 #ubuntu-cn 了
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 还有一种类似方法 sudo blkid | vim -
<metbsd> ok 谢谢
<anotherOtherBG> lemonhall:) 这一月去哪了. 终于结婚了???
<anotherOtherBG> lemonhall:) 走入了教堂了???
<anotherOtherBG> lemonhall:) 哪个女孩那么不好运啊
<wzlxx> 谁那里有工作？求工作
<anotherOtherBG> 错了
<anotherOtherBG> lemonhall:) 哪个女孩那么幸运
<anotherOtherBG> 这世界的女人又该失望了, 这世界又少了一好男人了
<anotherOtherBG> wzlxx:) 要女人找 lemonhall
<wzlxx> 要工作
<wzlxx> 不要女人
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛!
<anotherOtherBG> wzlxx:) 要富婆不
<wzlxx> 快毕业了，求就业思路
<anotherOtherBG> wzlxx:) 找富婆
<wzlxx> 汗…
<tang> 大家下午好
<tang> 没有人？
<tang> http://video.baidu.com/s?f=1000&ty=news-4&word=%B9%F9%C3%C0%C3%C0%CF%D6%C9%ED%CA%D7%B6%BC%BB%FA%B3%A1%20%B3%C6%BC%C7%D5%DF%CC%AB%B8%E3%D0%A6&url=http%3A//v.ifeng.com/news/paike/201106/06e4c519-174e-45bd-845d-0e2b32b32aa6.shtml
<NoIE> 听说安装盗版Win7的电脑，每两个小时就会自动关机一次。
<NoIE> 这事儿我好像赶上了。
<tang> 我不用它
<alvin_rxg> hi
<dreamysirc> alvin_rxg: 中午了没？
<fighterlyt> hi
<ysyk> 我的移动硬盘分区格式是fat32，在ubuntu10.10中复制东西到那个分区后，中文文件名显示正常，但是在我重启电脑后，挂载那个分区，文件显示乱码，这是为什么？我在windows下测试，也是显示乱码。
<caleb-> ysyk: ubuntu 默认用 utf8, win32 默认用 gb*
 * kenifanying virtualbox 里面安装了fedora 15, 开了ssh 防火墙允许ssh服务, 网卡用host-only的方式，fedora 的地址为192.168.56.101,主机ip地址为192.168.56.1， ssh 192.168.56出现 ssh: connect to host 192.168.56.101 port 22: No route to host
 * kenifanying 怎么回事？
<ysyk> 我在ubuntu中复制的，在ubuntu中显示不正常
<ysyk> 与win无关
<alvin_rxg> ssh 192.168.56
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, ???
<alvin_rxg> ???
<caleb-> ysyk: 挂载参数改了？
<kiss990a> ping 192.168.56.101通吗？
<kenifanying> kiss990a, 可以
<ysyk> 我是双击挂载的，没改任何东西
<caleb-> kenifanying: google "virtualbox ssh"
<kenifanying> kiss990a, 从fedora 里面ping 192.168.56.1也没问题
<alvin_rxg> kenifanying: 换个方向 ping 呢？
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 两个方向都可以ping通……
<alvin_rxg> 错了，换个方向 ssh
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 可以
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 从virtualbox 里面的fedora 可以ssh到主机……
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 奇怪……
<alvin_rxg> 我怀疑， ssh 没找对网卡
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 咋弄？
<alvin_rxg> 不知到
<kiss990a> 我解释不了，因为已经PING通了。为什么还提示没有路由信息
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<caleb-> http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn20615-first-evidence-that-birds-tweet-using-grammar.html # 鸟语新发现
 * kenifanying 很久没用ssh过，不知道是哪个更新给整的……，之前记得可以从主机telnet到virtualbox里面的xp的，现在telnet到xp也不行了……
<Freebuilder> 我要执行 md5sum filename 又要执行 sha1sum filename ，有没有办法一行搞定且不用输两次 filename
<kenifanying> caleb-, 有没高见？
<caleb-> kenifanying: 没
<caleb-> Freebuilder: export F=filename
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 汗！还有别的不
<caleb-> bash 可以取代 ; 前的 $1 么？(不确定)
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 那个总的算来要三行命令
<caleb-> Freebuilder: md5sum / sha1sum 就两行啦
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛 md5 又 sha1 呢？
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 用 ; 隔开可以一行
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 最关键的是我想让两个结果排在一起，一行md5一行sha1
<caleb-> Freebuilder: copy paste 又不难，为毛要坚持一行？
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 执行两行命令简单，复制粘贴麻烦
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 那就要自己排
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 用脚本排吧
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 了解一下看有没有更好的方法
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 一般用 checksum + filesize 就好了, 没必要两种 checksum
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 相同 filesize 的 checksum 极难碰撞
<kiss990a> kenifanying, 我查了下，可能是iptable阻止了
<kenifanying> kiss990a, 是fedora的iptable还是我的主机debian的？
<kiss990a> 是fedora机器的
<Freebuilder> 哀！每次复制文件 CPU 都是 100%
<kenifanying> kiss990a, fedora里面ssh服务我开了呀……防火墙那里也设置为允许呀
<kiss990a> kenifanying, 把iptable关闭再试下啊？
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 啥 distro?
<kenifanying> kiss990a, 还是一样……
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 用了加密啥的？
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 什么？
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 复制文件 CPU 怎会 100%
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 没有加密
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 最多 disk I/O 繁忙
<Freebuilder> 小文件时间短没感觉，刚才又有幸复制了一张 iso ，有看到现象了
<Freebuilder> caleb-, CPU 100%
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 奇怪的系统
<caleb-> cp 不太占 cpu 的
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 你那没这现象？
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 我天天都 cp 几个 G
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 我以前用 archlinux 也是，用 ubuntu 也是，现在的 debian 也是
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: cp > 1G  ===>>> top
<Freebuilder> caleb-, cp 命令返回后，CPU 就正常了，vfs 后台继续写，但并不影响 CPU ，就是 cp 命令执行期间 CPU 100%
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, cp > 1G  ===>>> top 什么意思
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: 复制文件的同时， top 看看哪个东东的问题
<alvin_rxg> vfs ?
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 就是 cp
<kenifanying> kiss990a, 奇怪，我刚试了下，从fedora可以rdp到xp（两个都安装在virtualbox里），但是从主机就不行……
<kiss990a> netstat 查看下fedora里的ssh是否已经打开了22端口了呢？
<kiss990a> 查看ssh服务是否运行了呢？
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 有什么参数可调？
<kenifanying> kiss990a, 我看看……
 * kenifanying 诶，是iptables的问题，用命令行开22端口就可以了……
<kenifanying> kiss990a, fedora那个图形界面允许ssh服务，是客户端的还是服务器的？
<kiss990a> 不知道你说的哪个
<kiss990a> firefox5是绿色软件。用7z解开可直接使用
<caleb-> 话说为毛没人写脚本把 firefox / thunderbird 之类做成 deb?
<caleb-> 明明很简单
<kenifanying> kiss990a, linux下一直都这样不是吗？
<kenifanying> caleb-, 我也想有人把它弄成deb的……
<kiss990a> kenifanying, 我是刚发现，我一直在用chrome
<caleb-> 就一个简单脚本，大概不用 10 行
<caleb-> 太简单所以大家懒得写
<caleb-> 三个和尚没水喝
<kenifanying> caleb-, 贴一个出来看看……
<caleb-> kenifanying: 我已经不是 deb 党人了
<kenifanying> caleb-, 现在什么党？
<caleb-> lfs 党
<ckg> 有人熟悉web开发的吗?
<caleb-> ckg: 你这问题太空泛了
<caleb-> ckg: 有啥实际问题问出来就是
<ckg> caleb- ,www.lishuwen.com
<tang> ?
<tang> ?
<ckg> 这个网站开发成本需要都少啊?
<ckg> 给评估一下
<caleb-> 内容多不？
<ckg> 不多
<caleb-> 难的不是介面，是内容和 seo
<ckg> 一个个人网站
<ckg> 我觉的没有用什么特别的技术
<void1> 个人网站用wordpress一类的搞搞就很好了
<tang> 大家好
<caleb-> 那个站为毛一直下 wma?
<caleb-> 写得太烂了吧
<ckg> caleb- ,这个内容,我们不看好吗?
<ckg> 就说开发成本
<caleb-> ckg: 个人用？公司用？
<ckg> 个人用
<tang> bg，在不？
<caleb-> ckg: 个人用要毛成本，自己写就是
<tang> 那个大学不用弄了，谢谢！
<ckg> caleb- ,个人用的
<caleb-> ckg: 现成的开源模版一大堆
<tang> 那个网卡的驱动不用弄了
<caleb-> ckg: 不喜欢现成的也可以自己写
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 不用租用空间和买域名么~~~~~~``
<dreamysirc> tang: 悲剧的大叔，还是失败么？
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 免费空间和免费域名
<tang> ckg: 看见bg给他说哈，
<tang> 不，我引进换了网卡
<caleb-> 如果是学生的话，连网费都省了
<tang> TPLINK的
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 那个都不靠谱~~~~~~~~~`
<tang> 插上就可以用
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 个人用的要靠谱啥…amazon 都不靠谱
<dreamysirc> caleb-: amazon为啥不靠谱？
<tang> dreamysirc: 记得帮我带个话！
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 不怕被封了？
<dreamysirc> tang: 带啥话？hello？
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 上个月吧，AWS 部份服务中断数天，一堆中小企业哭都没地方哭去
<tang> 汗他别帮我弄那个驱动的文件包了
<tang> 我不用那个网卡了
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 喔，四月份的事
<tang> 昨天他也很热心
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 至少也比免费的稳定~~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> tang: 谁？
<tang> 儿子出车祸的那个
<tang> 今天没有来
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 一般便宜的付费服务 uptime 也不怎么样
<dreamysirc> tang: 哪个？名字？
<tang> 叫BG什么的哦
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 各个都说 uptime 99.5% 以上，实际上往往不到 98%
<tang> 你的名字和另一个比较接近哦
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 还不如用 blogspot 呢
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 自己搭建然后买个域名，却也不靠谱，总不能笔记本天天开着，悲剧啊
<caleb-> 所以先用免费的就好啦
<caleb-> 觉得免费的不够了再花钱
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 免费的空间容易x，免费的域名有不是一般的长~~~~~~``
<caleb-> 免费域名很多短的吧
<caleb-> 比性浪啥的都靠谱
<caleb-> 至少贴文不会被删（但可能被墙）
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 例如，能提供个不？安全不？
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 大侠，求个
<caleb-> co.cc uni.cc 啥的
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 大侠好的，这被子跟你混了~~~~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 原来要fq的啊
<dreamysirc> 生活大爆炸好搞笑啊
<tenzu> caleb-: 收了个小弟？
<caleb-> 收了个被子？
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 收了个二奶小三好不
<tenzu> dreamysirc: 你情愿？
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 不情愿，所以在为小二奋斗着
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 求免费域名~~~~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 短的
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 稳定的
<tenzu> dreamysirc: 网站神马的我不懂
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 安全的
<tenzu> dreamysirc: 再长的域名也可以用短地址
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 博士，你到底哪里疼了~~~~~~~~~~~~
<tenzu> dreamysirc: 蛋
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 博士，你的猪疼了~~~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 怎么用短地址？
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 博士，乃不要消失呀，莫非去陪妻子亚美爹了~~~~~~~~~~
<tenzu> dreamysirc: google就有啊，bit.ly也有
<tenzu> dreamysirc: 到处都是
<tang> 再见各位！
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 博士好厉害啊~~~~~~~~~~
<wangjian> 大家好有从事软件方面的么
<MeaCu1pa> .
<happyaron> 主席下划线消失了。
<roylez_> .?
<Colin-shzsc> 额，gnome shell 那个托盘全部显示同样图标的毛病竟然是 N 卡驱动的问题……
<happyaron> 哦，主席下划线还在。
<happyaron> 拜见主席下划线。
<happyaron> gcc每更新一个版本就有一堆程序编译出错，悲剧。
<roylez_> happyaron: 丫磕三个响头再走
<Colin-shzsc> 话说翻译 po 文件用 virtaal 靠谱不靠谱？
<Colin-shzsc> 基于 translation toolkit 的一个东西
 * happyaron 对着和主席下划线通话的电话话筒拍三下
<happyaron> roylez_: 听见响了木？ ^
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 不靠谱
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 最多用 poedit/qtlinguistic/gedit/lokalize这类东西
<roylez_> happyaron: 我以为你放了三响连环屁呢
<happyaron> roylez_: 不好意思木有啊。
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 现在因为自己工作的缘故所以有点习惯用辅助翻译工具了……
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 今天怎么有空阿
<dreamysirc> happyaron: gedit可以翻译？
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 我都用po.vim
<shenme> vim 中的翻译用啥最好阿
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 呃，开源的似乎木有太靠谱的，qtlingustic似乎时最好的。
<happyaron> 似乎是最好的
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: gtranslators也有类似的功能，但都不强。
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 我刚刚安装了gedit，无法翻译啊，选项在哪里呢？
<tenzu> happyaron: 我的cloak掉了
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 你要翻译啥，翻译gedit，还是用gedit翻译
<happyaron> tenzu: 怎么回事？
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 你是说翻译gedit还是用gedit翻译？
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 后者
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 我用vim翻译gedit
<tenzu> happyaron: 应该是lunchpad过期
<happyaron> tenzu: launchpad？
<happyaron> tenzu: unaffiliated cloak和launchpad无关
<Colin-shzsc> 关键是感觉自己有点离不开 QA 功能了，像是 tag 匹配和句末空格检查什么的，这个貌似开源软件只有 virtaal 有
<happyaron> tenzu: 你去#freenode找staff问问
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: pootle
<tenzu> happyaron: 好吧
<dreamysirc> happyaron: gedit还需要什么插件才可以当费用软件？
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: pootle 和 virtaal 是一个东西
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: ...
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 就是纯文本编辑器。
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 只不过 pootle 是在线的
<happyaron> I see
<tenzu> happyaron: 哪个是staff？
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 那就用它吧。但是恕我直言，还是练一练自己的能力比较好。
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 你不是说gedit可以当翻译软件么？
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: QA工具那东西，有最好，没有也得能行。
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 嗯，我翻译东西就用纯文本编辑器。
<happyaron> tenzu: 进去吼一嗓子
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 怎么办的？我都是用stardict或是google~~~~~~~~
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 呃，编辑翻译文件啊，翻译文件就是纯文本文件。
<tenzu> 好吧
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 要查东西的话，用词典呗。
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 原来你说的不是词典，我错了~~~~~~~~~
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 问题还是自己太粗心，公司里校对我文件的就说我翻译的挺好，可就是这里多一个句点，那里少一个空格，多年前在 win 下整汉化的时候也经常在东西已经放出去后才发现问题
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 所以要锻炼自己嘛
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 其实开源软件的翻译，界面上的问题也都是各种格式
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 嗯，我表示 OmegaT 的中文界面就很让我吐血，菜单里那个省略号那个叫长啊……
<happyaron> 呵呵
<tenzu> happyaron: 似乎又回来了
<tenzu> happyaron: 下午没有cloak，不知道为啥
<happyaron> tenzu: 嗯。
<happyaron> tenzu: 可能是nickserv挂了。
<tenzu> happyaron: 不排除
<tenzu> happyaron: 害得我还开了proxychains
<NoIE> http://roll.sohu.com/20110627/n311806725.shtml
<NoIE> 在Opera和Google Chrome之后，Firefox团队也决定在地址栏隐藏http://和末尾的单斜线
<shenme> 这帮人,彪完版本号,开始彪地址栏了
<shenme> 期待他们下次飚源代码文件数
<JackWang> 话说，大家现在用得最多的是那个浏览器？
<kdlijian> firefox
<ubw_> chrome
<qiii2006> 改天他們飚安裝包大小……
<void1> firefox已经开始飚大小了
<kdlijian> 有人喜欢Nokia N9吗？
<void1> 1.0版的时候，一句广告语就是 "一个全功能的浏览器，只有不到10m大小"
<NoIE> 不支持CDMA，我没法用。
<ubw_> 哪天他们飙一下占用内存大小就好了
<shenme> 总有一天他们要飚启动时间的,然后慢慢开始飚能拖垮的机器配置
<void1> ubw_: 那天不飚占用内存大小就好了
 * NoIE 请问，射击游戏帧数达到多少才能正常地玩？
<JackWang> 虽然听说现在firefox5的速度已经和chrome差不多，但是我对比了一下，还是觉得chrome比较快一点。
<ubw_> void1: ...这你大概误会了,我的意思是内存占用越少越好.
<shenme> chrome的假死能力也不容小看阿
<kdlijian> chrome看起来比较轻
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 最低20
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 谢谢。
<smint> ee大婶那个 nautilus的背景是怎么弄的啊，连菜单栏下都能换成木纹
<NoIE> 我玩孤岛惊魂2，将画面设为最低效果时帧数在30左右，设为最高效果帧数在12左右。
<smint> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=129714&mode=view/screenshot_002.png
<Pwnna> NoIE: 最低30
<NoIE> Pwnna: 哦。。。
<Pwnna> 看电影是24 - 30
<netsnail> 安装了squid后不知道哪个文件已经设置了http_proxy？
<netsnail> 每次启动后就要启动squid否则访问不了网络
<eatapple> 有人没？
<lolicon> ..
<lemonhall> ..........................
<lemonhall> 很多天没来了
<lemonhall> 这么安静？
<jeroen_> hi
<ubw_> hello
<jeroen_> ~~
<wangjian> hi
<if_else> 各位兄台，gentoo 安装完 xorg 要花大约多长时间？谢谢
<vic_> gentoo 一点都不环保
<if_else> vic_: 是啊啊，但是 fedora 让我崩溃啊啊啊
<vic_> 换arch把 哈哈
<kiss990a> ^k^ 这么晚来了
<^k^> kiss990a, 驴友聊天机器人可以按照很多东西，比如我们对您最喜爱的电影的讨论。  ㍯ 
<kiss990a> 不知道你是不是真的机器人
<kiss990a> 你懂得话真多
 * ^k^ 3.0-1-generic #2-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 15 20:24:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<if_else> 各位兄台，virtualbox 如何恢复关闭 虚拟机 时选择 save 的 session？谢谢
<if_else> 我没有找到相关的菜单？
<^k^> ÎÒҲûÕÒµ½
<pocoyo> ^k^: 我靠。你居然乱码了？？
<^k^> ...
<Inode_LF> pocoyo:  发了妓者两个字就被T下线了?????真悲具
<pocoyo> Inode_LF: 如果我带帽 你得再下去一次。
<Inode_LF> pocoyo: 如何戴帽?何谓戴帽?
<pocoyo> Inode_LF: 可以踢人
<Inode_LF> pocoyo: 哦就是op
<Inode_LF> pocoyo: 我可不是被T出这里,而是跟服务器都断开了 应该是freenode服饰务器的限制
<pocoyo> 妓者
<pocoyo> 记者
<pocoyo> Inode_LF: 你人品太差
<Inode_LF> pocoyo: 不对 你把我上面的复制过来再发一次看 不定哪里呢给过滤了
<Inode_LF> 应该不是isp过滤的,是什么呢freenode,还是天朝馆猿?
<pocoyo> Inode_LF: 我来得晚 没看到你发的是什么
 * kenifanying root分区太小了，想从home分区给500M给/ 分区，咋弄？
 * kenifanying 对lvm不是很熟悉，高手指导下……
<kiss990a> ^k^ 睡觉去了？
<kiss990a> 没试过。我一般都是默认
 * kenifanying 看来大家都睡觉去了……
 * ^k^ 3.0-1-generic #2-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 15 20:24:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<metbsd> arch上无线网络实在是太难搞了
<metbsd> 搞个GUI 无线网络配置要读几千字
<alvin_rxg> metbsd: only isntall wicd or networkmanager...
<metbsd> netcfg也不能选择open/shared
<metbsd> networkmanager那个wiki看的我头都大了
<Siton> 上WPA加密的网么？
<vic_> 台式机 静态ip的飘过
<metbsd> wep shared
<Siton> vic_:试想一下你搬着台式机去星巴克
<metbsd> 死活上不去
<Siton> 额......wiki的教程还是蛮直观的吧
<Siton> skey：xxxxxxx
<metbsd> 不知道哪类人会用arch
<metbsd> 估计都是台式机，而且是内置硬盘的
<Siton> 额？
<Siton> 我在用arch的哇.......
<metbsd> 现在没甚么linux可以用了
<metbsd> debian系置不爽，fedora有点肥腻
<Siton> gentoo繁琐
<metbsd> arch太瘦问题太多
<Siton> ......哎，脸的问题，哈哈哈
<crane> 问一下这里面有谁考过软考中高级啊
<Siton> 什么是软考？
<crane> 我想向大虾咨询一下
<crane> 计算机方面的考试啊
<crane> 计算机方面的资格认证
<crane> 有初中高三个级别
<crane> 初级差不多就是程序员
<crane> 中级就是软件设计师之类的
<crane> 这里面有谁考过么
<tonghuix> 哈哈大家都睡了吧
<Guest50547> 大家在做什么呢
<Guest50547> 能看到我的字吗。谢谢。
<alvin_rxg> moin
<knownbad> no, can't see your typing.
<FrankLv> ubuntu server关机需要特殊命令么？ shutdown或者图形界面关机都会到登陆窗口
<alvin_rxg> nah bug
<alvin_rxg> init 0 ?
<FrankLv> 我一般都是 shutdown -h now的
<alvin_rxg> try init 0
<vic_> halt？？
<FrankLv> 去试试，该睡了
<alvin_rxg> gn8
<alvin_rxg> weibo.com => The connection was reset ???
<alvin_rxg> fcitx 的英文 ui 谁写的啊？真他妈的拗口
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.pro-linux.de/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Pro-Linux
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 主页上看啥？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 皇孙评价 建党伟业
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, “建党伟业这部电影呢，这个怎么说呢，我考虑到，我观察了很久建党伟业这部电影，怎么说呢，他是，建党伟业从这个，我认为啊，咱们从严格意义上，它也是受宣传部管，当然建党伟业这部电影他肯定是，我是想说，建党伟业这部电影它呢，可以这么说，建党伟业这部电影很赚钱。”
<alvin_rxg> ...
<alvin_rxg> 真的很赚钱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, openbox有点用腻了
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<alvin_rxg> 上个月我换了几个了呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, e17中
<alvin_rxg> ……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 重点研究下了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好好看看怎么用
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 速度是不错
<alvin_rxg> 速度都挺快的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 其他de太丑也慢
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<rypervenche> 我覺得Xfce還好
<gebjgd> rypervenche, 丑
<rypervenche> 要看
<alvin_rxg> 不就一个 gtk theme
<rypervenche> 有很好看的主題
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 臭阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看腻了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是enlightement新鲜
<alvin_rxg> 网上那么多 them 可以选的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你试试 cream 吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是gtk那个圈的
<alvin_rxg> 看过了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩
<alvin_rxg> ……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不太喜欢
<alvin_rxg> 那就上 qt 吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, qt不爽。还用一段enlightement了
<alvin_rxg> Linux debian 2.6.39-2-686-pae #1 SMP Wed Jun 8 11:33:14 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这么疼？都换了发行版了？
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/E17
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 都有enlightement专用的网络管理器了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 威武阿
<^k^>  06:00
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-28
<jiero> 微软的visio导入libreoffice已经开始了。
<jiero> 玩的人多的永远是有广告的。这个世界的生态系统就是围绕广告存在的。。。。。。
<jiero> 早上好。无人说话的。
<jiero> 最新消息，Nokia N9销售初始价格为   £599.99
<jiero> 折合人民币 6000 左右。
<ofan> 送iphone吗?
<alpha080> 啥时候$199再考虑
<thirteen> 这里是说汉语的吗？
<alpha080> no
<alpha080> what do u mean by?
<thirteen> 我X
<rypervenche> Hi thirteen
<thirteen> Hi
<jiero> thirteen:  We do help people in English.
<^k^> thirteen, 好  ㍠ 
<thirteen> 找你好麻烦
<rypervenche> 哈哈
<jiero> alpha080: 不错啊。$199等后年吧。
<jiero> ofan: 不送，n9都没几个借口的——。。。
<jiero> ofan: 不像N900都有带电视连线。
<ofan> jiero: 你的是n900?
<jiero> ofan: 是的。
<thirteen> 你们用的都是乌班图吗？
<alpha080> of course not
<jiero> thirteen: 全都不是。
<jiero> Debian Arch OpenSuse
<alpha080> ubuntu is only a legend
<jiero> 顺序应该是 Arch Debian OpenSuse
<jiero> thirteen: 不过我们都用过Ubuntu。
<thirteen> 我的fedora15有麻烦了
<rypervenche> 我用Debian
<thirteen> 开机加载图形界面老是要花屏
<thirteen> 但是一会就好了
<thirteen> 有办法解决吗？
<jiero> thirteen: 去搜索吧。
<thirteen> 哪里搜索？
<jiero> google fedora
<thirteen> thank you
<kiss990a> 加载图形界面花屏？ 你是什么显卡？
<thirteen> ibm T43
<thirteen> 标配
<kiss990a> 具体显卡型号呢？
<imadper> 有谁搞过斯坦福的cs140？
<imadper> 有个要求的软件编译完了不能用呀
<thirteen> ait好像是x30
<tenzu> imadper: CS1.5倒是搞过几年
<imadper> tenzu: 几年？？？
<jiero> ofan: 你用啥手机？
<imadper> tenzu: 不是吧，我们只有九十课时，搞cs140
<ofan> jiero: iphone 2g
<jiero> ofan: 不懂 2g什么意思。
<ofan> jiero: 就是第一代
<jiero> ofan: 哦。
<jiero> ofan: 我昨天看到别人从 600Mhz超频到 1.15Ghz，昨天晚上实验了，但是即使1.15Ghz，看ABC广播的Flash的视频还是卡。。。
<ofan> jiero: ...
<jiero> ofan: 不过720P的youtube是没什么问题。CPU占用不高。
<ofan> jiero: ...这都高清了吧
<jiero> ofan: 不对，是 480P
<jiero> ofan: 有硬件加速的吧
<jiero> ofan: N9也是用播放720P做宣传的，CPU架构一样。
<ofan> jiero: 额..
<jiero> N900 1.15Ghz > N9 1Ghz
<kiss990a> thirteen, 显卡是ATI Mobility RADEON x300？
<jiero> ofan: 手机CPU也是自动变频的。超频了，空闲时候也会降低到 250Mhz。所以多数无问题。
<imadper> http://www.scs.stanford.edu/11wi-cs140/pintos/pintos_12.html#SEC166  我按照这个教程安装bochs，但是运行的时候提示fgets（）return an error
<ofan> jiero: 貌似我以前的那个手机也可以超频
<jiero> ofan: 我发现以前Skype取消了Windows Mobile 7的支持。
<ofan> jiero: 实际上是接触cpu最高频率限制了
<kiss990a> thirteen, 可以禁用fedora15自带的驱动，安装ATI官方驱动试试
<jiero> ofan: 。。。我这个无上限的感觉。。。
<jiero> ofan: 在桌面放 widget 按一下 +50Mhz
<imadper> thirteen: 你的ati什么问题？我刚来，没有看到
<ofan> jiero: 有的 只是有的为了省电限制频率
<ofan> jiero: - -
<jiero> ofan: 可是这个CPU公开的最高频率才是 1Ghz。。。
<ofan> jiero: 超太多会报废..
<jiero> ofan: 有人 1.15Ghz运行1年半了。
<ofan> jiero: - -!
<thirteen> 开机花屏一会儿又好了
<imadper> thirteen: 有安装过fglrx？
<jiero> ofan: 这是超频的时代。
<anotherOtherBG> http://yuumei.deviantart.com/art/Rumination-215250277?q=boost%3Apopular%20meta%3Aall%20max_age%3A8h&qo=0
<emacsyin> 是哦，我上次把CPU超频，结果计算速度比日本最近那个超级电脑CPU速度还快阿，真爽
<jiero> ofan: http://thenokiablog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/nokia-numbers.jpg 又是一个meego phone。
<imadper> vmware for linux 怎么收费？
<tenzu> imadper: 我说的是counter strike 1.5, 哼哼
<jiero> ofan: 除非微软立刻重新发布 skype for Windows Mobile
<imadper> tenzu: .....
<ofan> jiero: 额 这个是标示的最高频率
<emacsyin> 无线宽带是不是最终要把手机都消灭掉？最终都用手持电脑在线视频聊天？
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 看看这个 http://yuumei.deviantart.com/art/Rumination-215250277?q=boost%3Apopular%20meta%3Aall%20max_age%3A8h&qo=0
<thirteen> ThinkPad T43 266844C 基本参数  型号 ThinkPad T43 266844C 上市时间 2005年 处理器 Intel Pentium M(Dothan) 750(1.86G)  处理器类型 奔腾M(Dothan) 处理器最高主频 1860MHz 二级缓存 2048KB L2 主板芯片组 Intel 915PM 系统总线 533MHz ThinkPad T43 266844C 存储设备  内存容量 512M 内存类型 DDR2 533 最大支持内存 2G 硬盘类型 ATA-100 硬盘容量...
<thirteen> ...40GB 光驱类型 内置,Combo ThinkPad T43 266844C 显示屏  屏幕尺寸 14.1英寸 显示屏类型 XGA 显示屏描述 1024×768分辨率 ThinkPad T43 266844C 音频视频  显示芯片 独立,ATI Mobility...
<thirteen> ...Radeon X300 显存容量 DDR2 64M 音频系统 SoundMAX 扬声器 2声道 ThinkPad T43 266844C 通　　讯  MODEM 56K V.92 网卡 内置10-100-1000M网卡 无线通讯 802.11b/g无线网卡,IrDA红外模组 ThinkPad T43 266844C 输入输出  指纹识别器 带指纹识别器 鼠标替代设备 触摸板,指点杆 USB 2个,USB2.0 PCMCIA卡/Express卡 1个Type II 其它接口 并口,VGA接口,ç
<thirteen> º¢å¤–线接口,RJ11,RJ45,声音输入,声音输出孔,直流电源插孔,安全锁孔 ThinkPad T43 266844C 结构特征  重量 约2.22Kg 规格 311×255×26.6mm 外壳外观 镁铝合金 ThinkPad T43 266844C 电能规格  电池类型 6 Cell...
<^k^> thirteen:say º¢å¤–线接口,RJ11,RJ45,声音输入,声音输出孔,直流电源插孔,安全锁孔 ThinkPad T43 266844C 结构特征 重量 约2.22Kg 规格 311×255×26.6mm 外壳外观 镁铝合金 ThinkPad T43 266844C 电能规格 电池类型 6 Cell... in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<thirteen> ...Lithium-Ion 工作时间 小于3.6小时 ThinkPad T43 266844C 其　　它  操作系统 Windows XP Professional 保修时间、方式 3年部件及人力(系统电池:1年) 其它性能 BIOS集成防盗功能/Adaptive Thermal Management(适应性热能管理)
<tenzu> kk不工作了么？
<jiero> thirteen: 你还在吗？
<thirteen> 在
<imadper> 老k，出来t人啦
<thirteen> 配置发出来了
<thirteen> 在上面
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 如果人那么自私就够傻了。
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 谁自私了, 俩大人? 还是那小孩
<jiero> thirteen: 我以为以为再引诱你说一句话你就被踢出去了。
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 都是。
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 小孩, 俩大人 只能选一个
<imadper> thirteen: 我不想要配置，我只想知道你有没有装flgrx
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 无聊。
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 如果你是那小孩 会怎么办. 撮合 俩大人???
<thirteen> flgrx？
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 撮合不成，放任自流。
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 让俩大人 无感情下, 再继续生活?? 那样就无私? 但问题是 小孩 啊
<imadper> thirteen: 你可以先到wiki里面看看，不行再来问
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 小孩该怎么选择才无私
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 大人要怎么 才无私
<thirteen> 恩
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 。。。自己决定的
<thirteen> 好像找错地方了
<thirteen> 打扰了各位
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 所以我说, 没办法无私, 关键在选择. 只是这情况 选择 对一小孩来说 太残酷
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 自私 和 无私 是两个头。。。
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 残酷只是暂时的。就是平时跟着一个，有时候见另一个。
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 对大人也是残酷的——时间不一样。记忆不一样。
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 好吧, 不争论, 每个人 思考 不一样, 就是让你思考的
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 每个人 的思考感受不一样. 没有对错
<anotherOtherBG> 让人思考的作品 和 刺激 感官 的作品, 各位喜欢哪一类, 再者我想知道, 现在流行的是哪一类
<anotherOtherBG> 貌似现在艺术,单就绘画来说, 貌似 着重对视觉 的冲击
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 我不在意流行哪一类，所以就脱离了你的范畴。。。
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 哦.
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 看到一些能引起思考的东西, 总会看到有兴趣. 但貌似现在这些东西越来越少额
<anotherOtherBG> 现在越来越感官了
<anotherOtherBG> 但不知道是不是中国的现状, 还是全世界都这样
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 我对人性的考虑很少。我很无情。
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:)
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • 面向对象内核设计模式，第二部分 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336549 Object-oriented Design Patterns in the Kernel, Part 2 面向对象内核设计模式，第二部分 posted by Elv13 on Mon 27th Jun 2011 14:17 UTC 发表于：2011年6月27日 北京时间22:17 "In the first part of this analysis we looked at how the polymorphic side of object-oriented programming was impl ...
<anotherOtherBG> 好吧
<anotherOtherBG> 是否华人, 历史上 思考的人就少, 是不是孔子,老子等以后, 就没了
<anotherOtherBG> 还是西方也是慢慢思考的人,也会越来越少, 只是 思考的人 出现的晚
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 像你这样，思维之后不整理的已经死掉 几十亿人了。
<anotherOtherBG> 为什么哲学什么的, 总是西方的
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 名气，宣传。
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 对, 虽然思考也很少, 但毕竟思考了. 对,不整理. 归根结底, 是我的问题多, 找到的答案少, 怎么整理
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 为什么 现在的哲学大多都是 西方的, 是不是西方思考的人 出现的晚, 所以显得很新, 很适合现时的时代, 而老子,孔子的, 已经老旧了. 西方思考的人还是慢慢越来越少, 还是西方思考的东西一直都在更新. 这也是我的问题, 但我找不到答案
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 别在这里灌水。。。
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 好吧
<kiss990a> deepin和Hiweed，他们的开发者是什么关系？
<jiero> kiss990a: 一个主导者。Hiweed改名Deepin
<kiss990a> jiero, LinuxDeepin 9.12 是 Hiweed Linux 改名后的第一个公开发行版本。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: .
<kiss990a> 难道以前深度就一直在做LINUX了？只是9.12才公开发行？
<jiero> kiss990a: Linux社区的很多人一般认为Hiweed用Deepin的名字是毁了自己。
<kiss990a> 难以理解啊，以前深度是做GHOSTXP系统的。怎么突然就发行到v11版本了
<kiss990a> 我不太敢相信，linuxdeepin 是做GHOSTXP的深度论坛出的
<jiero> kiss990a: 深度以前是技术社区——据我所知。
<kiss990a> 深度是做盗版XP的，很有名气
<MeaCulpa_> 深度以前貌似里面说话的不止玩windows打包的
<kiss990a> YLMFOS 我倒是能接受，他是商业化公司
<jiero> kiss990a: 那是你知道的名气，你只关心这个的缘故。。。
<kiss990a> 但是在其论坛上也没有看到LINUX的声影，只是在微软打击盗版后这些论坛才逐步出现LINUX的版块
<lambdaq> 深度老用户路过。以前深度做的xp sp1只有 300MB
<MeaCulpa_> 恩，我要装xp必用深度
<lambdaq> 我在deepin的论坛udid是3位数，貌似。
<kiss990a> lambdaq, 现在还经常上深度论坛么？
<lambdaq> kiss990a, 权限都没有了。需要邀请。垃圾论坛
<kiss990a> 深度论坛后来一段时间极不稳定，经常访问不了！感觉像是没经费了
<kiss990a> jiero, 深度一直是技术社区，但是以前是WINDOWS方面的
<kiss990a> 现在hiweed 还存在不？
<jiero> kiss990a: 改名了。。。
<anotherOtherBG> vic:) 我快弄好了, 有点慢
<jiero> kiss990a: 这些事情有必要这里问么。。。
<jiero> kiss990a: 直接联系huahua就行了。
<anotherOtherBG> vic:) 改了好多东西
<kiss990a> huahua是谁？
<jiero> kiss990a: hiweed
<roylez> tenzu: http://img.saraba1st.com/attachments/Mon_1106/75_125329_ab8f93aeb0ad388.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 牛到日本去了
<tenzu> roylez: 女主持人也是无奈的表情
<ckg> linux下虛擬機用那個比較好
<ktest> ckg: qemu | vbox
<roylez> ckg: powervm
<jiero> 虚拟机一般都是安全考虑吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: wifi手机必须搭着wapi 期推迟。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://cnbeta.com/articles/147125.htm
<ckg> roylez,äktest,你們有用過vbox嗎?
<^k^> ckg:say roylez,äktest,你們有用過vbox嗎? in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ckg> 有要過vbox嗎?
<ckg> 有用過vbox的嗎?
<pocoyo> ckg: win下的还是linux下的？
<roylez> ckg: 简单试过，然后就删了
<ckg> linux下,我想用vbox看一下那個java些的操作系統jnose
<ckg> 不過不知道為什麼,不可以
<NoIE> 诺基亚现任CEO曾担任过微软商业部门总裁，怪不得和微软那么亲。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: github的人水平真不是盖的 https://github.com/blog/881-linguist
<pocoyo> ckg: 不支持这个操作系统吧？ 没听过啊
<anotherOtherBG> 现在都用 github 了吗, sf 不是也有 git 吗
<ckg> pocoyo ,一個用java寫的操作系統,現在還不是很完善
<anotherOtherBG> github 和 sf.net 有什么对比吗,
<ckg> 可能真的是不支持吧
<anotherOtherBG> 用 github 的都注重他什么啊
<anotherOtherBG> 用过的人 说下, 让我也参照一下. 我现在用 sf.net
<MeaCulpa_> sf.net上面如果乱扔自己的东西有点不好意思
<MeaCulpa_> github就随意了
<^k^> 新⇨ Shell脚本 • $PATH与$(PATH)与${PATH}有什么区别？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336553 如题，一直不解，请高人指点。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tosail2010 — 2011-06-28 10:10
<MeaCulpa_> 毕竟sf.net提供文件hosting, 项目主页啥的一整套
<MeaCulpa_> 资源留给严肃的项目吧，自己的私活还是扔github这样的
<anotherOtherBG> MeaCulpa_:) 哦, 酱紫. github 是不是速度快, 窗库的信息详细吗.  sf.net 旗下有个 网站 可以提供 项目的 进展情况, 有个图表 的
<anotherOtherBG> 仓库的信息
<MeaCulpa_> anotherOtherBG: 不一样，侧重点不一样吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://www.reddit.com/r/raldi/comments/i8z20/frustrating_unix_pitfall_of_the_day_esoteric_cron/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Frustrating Unix pitfall of the day: esoteric cron rules : raldi
<MeaCulpa_> gothub我用下来没觉得速度快
<jiero> NoIE: 哈哈。那个人是 为 Macromedia 工作的，然后做了3个月 CEO被Adobe并购了
<MeaCulpa_> git本身挺快，但是我随表找个人clone一下10次里有4次是服务器不响应的
<anotherOtherBG> MeaCulpa_:) 哦. 我见过一个貌似就是 ibus, github, google code 都用
<tusooa> github在吾这边被3x了.
<anotherOtherBG> 我还是坚持用 sf.net 吧.
<anotherOtherBG> sf.net 的功能太多, 太大而全了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 那傻逼没开机吧
<MeaCulpa_> anotherOtherBG: 你藏私活用sf.net?
<anotherOtherBG> 不过有一个不爽, 啥子服务, wiki, blog, 啥的都加 sf.net 自己的标题头. 在 host 做 blog, 而不用他提供的, 又觉得有点重复
<anotherOtherBG> MeaCulpa_:) 个人的项目
<anotherOtherBG> 用了, 有那个标题头 又碍眼
<anotherOtherBG> MeaCulpa_:) 应该不会不好意思吧
<anotherOtherBG> MeaCulpa_:) 不过 github 好像免费的 只能一个 , sf.net 虽然默认的是一个, 不过可以通过 ssh 后台自己增加一个
<MeaCulpa_> anotherOtherBG: 不懂你的意思，一个？
<anotherOtherBG> MeaCulpa_:) 你知道 sf.net 用什么来维持他的运作吗
<MeaCulpa_> anotherOtherBG: 你还是把sf.net宝贵资源让出来吧，把你自己给砍了
<anotherOtherBG> MeaCulpa_:) github 我也有, 要增加一个仓库, 必须收费
<anotherOtherBG> MeaCulpa_:) 为什么, 我 的是开源的啊
<MeaCulpa_> anotherOtherBG: github一个人只能有一个project?
<anotherOtherBG> MeaCulpa_:) 虽然暂时还没人参与
<anotherOtherBG> MeaCulpa_:) 应该是, 至少我看到的是, 但 microcai 有好几个呢
<anotherOtherBG> microcai:) 你那好几个怎么来的
<MeaCulpa_> 别点名了，闪闪的烦了，你说github一个人只能有一个project? 这怎么可能
<anotherOtherBG> MeaCulpa_:) 我看错了????
<anotherOtherBG> 好吧
<anotherOtherBG> 我再去看看
<NoIE> internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/06/28/016214&threshold=-1
<NoIE> Solidot | 百度建党献花Flash根据时间计算投票
<alpha080> zhube
<anotherOtherBG> 可以加入其他人的 git, 但免费的只能建一个 Repositorie
<jyfl987> NoIE: lol 这帮人真是笨蛋 都不晓得作假要做得像样点
<NoIE> jyfl987: 怎么着也要把代码放在服务器端。
<anotherOtherBG> 我免费的 连建 新的 repositorie 都没
<roylez> tenzu: http://testingbenfordslaw.com/twitter-users-by-followers-count
<roylez> tenzu: 简直不敢相信
<jyfl987> NoIE: 服务器端放个json文件 定期更新数字就行了
<MeaCulpa_> anotherOtherBG: 偶没仔细用过，但是有些人有好几个项目很正常
<MeaCulpa_> 32.6% 都是没人fo的僵尸...
<NoIE> http://topic.csdn.net/u/20110628/10/545e5081-7c49-46c5-8e2d-f0437e0051dc.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 百度献花计数器代码分析 - Java / Web 开发
<NoIE> 一楼的头像。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 1, 11, 1332都是1打头的
<anotherOtherBG> MeaCulpa_:) 是啊, 我也奇怪, microcai 也有几个
<anotherOtherBG> microcai:) 你在 github 中怎么有几个 repositorie 的
<anotherOtherBG> microcai:) 你在 github 中怎么有几个 repository 的
<anotherOtherBG> microcai:) 你是收费用户还是免费用户, 我是免费的, 怎么只能建一个
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: iphone passcode, 这个我不相信
<tenzu> roylez: 我是99.。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 以后跟人猜数字神马的，一定要拿1开头
<Martjay> 大家好啊
<MeaCulpa_> anotherOtherBG: public和private之分
<anotherOtherBG> 我鲜了两支花了
<MeaCulpa_> anotherOtherBG: https://github.com/plans
<metbsd> 好好的什么为什么要说成神马
<anotherOtherBG> MeaCulpa_:) 哦 , private 是收费的吗
<MeaCulpa_> anotherOtherBG: yeah
<MeaCulpa_> 开源的可以有无数个
<Martjay> 谁有backtrack5的安装器啊
<Martjay> 能分享一下吗
<pocoyo> Martjay: bt 都出5了？
<Martjay> 是啊
<anotherOtherBG> 明白了
<anotherOtherBG> 还是用 sf.net
<if_else> 各位兄台，安装arch 时如果要保留 home 分区，是否需要编辑 以前系统的 home
<Martjay> 我在下lubuntu呢，感觉它界面很和谐
<anotherOtherBG> MeaCulpa_:) 不对啊, 我连 create repository 这按钮都不见了, 进不到新增的入口啊.
<Martjay> ubuntu新版的我连界面都看不见，老式机子了，显卡太烂了
<MeaCulpa_> http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/55448456-1955166864.html
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 个税还是3k起征？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 有消息么
<MeaCulpa_> 我觉得应该20k起征
<anotherOtherBG> 不好意思, 我眼大望过格 , 看到了, 但和他的帮助不一样
<MeaCulpa_> 且以家庭为单位
<MeaCulpa_> 收入/（配偶+子嗣）人数，
<anotherOtherBG> roylez:) 应该免征, 至少 免征到 度过这轮 通货膨胀
<MeaCulpa_> 小老婆不算，但是离婚而失去抚养权的子女算
<NoIE> UFO怎么摇摇晃晃的？外星人酒驾了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://society.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/06/27/0251224
<roylez> anotherOtherBG: 你说的不算
<anotherOtherBG> 这段时间, 啥 都减税, 民营贷不了款, 至少让他们 负担减轻吧
<MeaCulpa_> å¹²
<anotherOtherBG> roylez:) 好吧
<anotherOtherBG> MeaCulpa_:) 你说的也不算
<MeaCulpa_> anotherOtherBG: 你这是颠覆国家基础
<MeaCulpa_> 专制，就是不给贷款光收税
<anotherOtherBG> ............
<anotherOtherBG> 这话头可不是我说的哦
<MeaCulpa_> anotherOtherBG: 我们百姓以前管银行叫啥，储蓄所
<anotherOtherBG> 哦
<anotherOtherBG> 我不说了, 被踢的怕了
<MeaCulpa_> :O
<MeaCulpa_> 不说了
<Martjay> 你们在谈论什么
 * MeaCulpa_ 顺应时代潮流，也上Githud扔垃圾去
<MeaCulpa_> s/Githud/Github
<anotherOtherBG> 谈论 ubuntu
<roylez> iGoogle: http://software.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/06/25/1421214
<jiero> 待机原来耗电这么少啊。我以前手机一般不待机的。。。原来待机一天只要5%的电力。。。
<jyfl987> 鲜血凝成的 写道  "中国的延吉因为距离中朝的界河只有50英里而成为地下毒贩的中转站。朝鲜的咸兴因为有日本遗留下来的化工厂基地和人才而成为合成冰毒的工厂。据估计，朝 鲜产的冰毒一克的价格约15美元，远低于中国产的价格。“几乎所有的脱北者都知道冰毒”，从集中营逃出来的信这么说。朝鲜人吸食冰毒有时是为了替代药物， 有时则是å
<MeaCulpa_> MadGirl: sexwave
<MadGirl> http://go.rss.sina.com.cn/redirect.php?url=http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2011-06-28/100222719047.shtml | 新华社伦敦6月27日电  国务院总理温家宝27日在英国皇家学会发表了题为《未来中国的走向》的演讲。演讲全文如下：
<MadGirl> 　　未来中国的走向――在英国皇家学会的演讲
<MadGirl> 　　中华人民共和国国务院总理 温家宝
<MadGirl> 　　(2011年6月27日，伦敦)
<MadGirl> 　　尊敬的纳斯会长，.... | Tue, 28 Jun 2011 02:02:58 GMT
<MeaCulpa_> 影帝辛苦了
<jyfl987> 互撸娃,七个葫芦爆菊花,滴蜡鞭打,都不怕,爆完还能拉,弟弟大大洞洞大大,互撸娃,弟弟大大洞洞大大,爆菊花……
<tommy_> 有人在不
<tommy_> 问个问题
<tommy_> 我在UBUNTU11.10下加了了oneiric-alternate-i386.iso到cdrom，怎么运行安装，并覆盖安装
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: ...
<tommy_> 就像WIN下装了GHOST版的再用安装版的覆盖安装一样
<tommy_> 哪位知道啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 呵呵呵呵
<jiero> 我还是无法使用fcitix。。。
<jiero> lol
<Lemuel> jyfl987:额。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1699513/
<anotherOtherBG> jyfl987:) 干嘛呢
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 重装就行, 记住分开 /home
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 分区的时候用手动
<kkde> tommy_: ÖØÆô£¬ÓùâÅÌÒýµ¼
<^k^> kkde:say tommy_: 重启，用光盘引导 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<tommy_> 就是home留着
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 记住你原来的分区, 别把 / 装到你原来的 /home
<jyfl987> 看reader
<tommy_> 其他区格掉
<tommy_> 我装的LIVECD版
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 你的意思是不懂怎么 硬盘安装吧, google
<tommy_> 我已硬盘安装了LIVECD版
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你这歌词。。。
<jyfl987> tenzu: lol 转来的
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 那你就重装一次不就行了吗, 手动指定分区不就行了?
<tommy_> 现在想用alternate版来覆盖安装
<tommy_> 那我以前装的软件不就没了么，
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 按原来的分区 来装, 要不就新装了
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 哦明白你得意思了
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 你是想连以前的软件都有
<tommy_> 你现在用的是哪一版的UBUNTU？
<tommy_> YES
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 那我不知道了
<anotherOtherBG> 貌似不行的吧
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 你问别人了
<tommy_> 再回答一下别的问题
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 我想关键是, linux 下, 系统的软件和用户的软件都是混在一起的吧
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 不大懂.
<anotherOtherBG> 对了, 有什么办法, ubuntu 装软件放在不是默认的目录上
<tommy_> 我用的是ubuntu11.10最近发布的，还是硬盘安装的，登录界面可以选择ubunt 2d和ubunt 及Gnome，但是我选择GNOME提示fail:login out
<jiero> 不行，只能重新安装。
<jiero> 版本都不一样，本来就是重新装的。
<anotherOtherBG> 对了, 有什么办法, ubuntu 装软件放在不是默认的目录上
<jiero> 或者留下列表
<jiero> 系统软件=用户软件
<tommy_> 手动指定安装目录就可以
<anotherOtherBG> 例如我新装的软件放在 /usr/local/...下,
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 大多软件放在/usr/local 下。
<tommy_> 自已编译过程中指定安装目录
<anotherOtherBG> 或者新装的放在/BG/usr
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 跟系统关系紧密的放在 /usr下。
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 那我孤陋寡闻了
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 对不？
<microcai> anotherOtherBG:  ?
<microcai> anotherOtherBG: 就2个啊
<Colin-shzsc> 看来移动硬盘上现在只有用 ext2 还算靠谱一点……
<Colin-shzsc> NTFS 虽在 Linux 下面也算基本靠谱，可权限问题实在蛋疼
<microcai> anotherOtherBG: 一个是自己的 overlay ，一个是 gentoo-zh overlay
<anotherOtherBG> microcai:) 我知道了, 我是眼大望过界, 没看到, 现在看到了
<anotherOtherBG> microcai:) 你说的是你的 github 吗?? 你不是有好几个吗
<tommy_> 我用的是ubuntu11.10最近发布的，还是硬盘安装的，登录界面可以选择ubunt 2d和ubunt 及Gnome，但是我选择GNOME提示fail:login out
<microcai> anotherOtherBG:  你说的是 git 仓库啊？ 我以为你说的是 Gentoo 仓库
<tommy_> 哪个知道的回答下
<anotherOtherBG> microcai:) .......
<tommy_> 回答下
<jiero> 大家谁知道让 ext4没有拥有者权限怎么设置？
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 不知道
<tommy_> ？？？
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 确实不知道, 没遇过
<jiero> 如果我想把 移动硬盘搞成 ext4的，那么希望没有权限设置，插入任意地方都可以读取。
<tommy_> 那个谁知道安装Gnome 提示依赖不足,,然后我一级级的装，但又提示不能安装
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 装 gnome3 吗
<tommy_> 是的
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 等 11.11吧
<tommy_> why?
<jiero> 有没有一种加密技术随意分块加密数据，遍布互联网客户端储存/分享的？
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 不知道现在是否可以了, 11.04 刚出来时, 装 ppa源,就出现这问题, 我装 大便的源, 能装了,直接死
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) ä½  #ubuntu
<anotherOtherBG> 问
<tommy_> 我装科大的源 我ubuntu11.10
<microcai> jiero: BT 和 amule
<anotherOtherBG> 至少我装 gnome3 直接死的
<anotherOtherBG> 11.10????
<tommy_> 有问题么？
<tommy_> 是用LIVECD装的11.10
<anotherOtherBG> 在 ubuntu 用 大便的源, 你说有问题不
<tommy_> 呵呵
<anotherOtherBG> 不过我曾经在 11.04 装过 gnome3的, 但是窗口装饰太差了, 就卸掉了, 但忘了当初是怎么装的了. 肯定要找 正确的源
<anotherOtherBG> 现在我是不想了, 支持 e17
<tommy_> 那我先解决下我的登录界面 很丑
<jyfl987> http://eddiewu.me/?p=5
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 不懂, 问别人, 我对这些不感冒
<tommy_> 看来又是无果，我还自个来做吧，反正解决很多问题了，也不差这一个了
<jyfl987> http://eddiewu.me/?p=5
<tommy_> 发广告啊你
<jyfl987> 呵呵 你管得到我
<tenzu> jyfl987: 好贵
<jyfl987> tenzu: 4k多不算贵拉 紧急情况下能救命阿
<jyfl987> 不过得带个手摇发电机
<anotherOtherBG> jyfl987:) 救命??? 打给谁救你
<anotherOtherBG> jyfl987:) 看评论说, 会被抓的
<jyfl987> anotherOtherBG: 连线到这里 然后找网友救命呗
<anotherOtherBG> 评论说 我觉得最大的问题是不好藏匿，万一被gov抄家………
<anotherOtherBG> 抄家啊
<jyfl987> 我说的是紧急情况
<anotherOtherBG> 呵呵
<jyfl987> 再说了 没事抄你家干嘛 考个无线电正就是了
<anotherOtherBG> jyfl987:) 好吧, 太远救不了你.
<jyfl987> anotherOtherBG: 你在哪里
<anotherOtherBG> 不说, 我怕抄家
<imadper> 有谁了解4.4bsd里的调度算法？
<imadper> recent_cpu是怎么回事？nice到底是怎么得出来的？
<anotherOtherBG> jyfl987:) 你有难, 告诉你在哪遇难, 近的话就去救
<jyfl987> anotherOtherBG: 难道就找不到了？
<anotherOtherBG> jyfl987:) 怕
<jiero> microcai: 哦。谢啦。
<jyfl987> Hu Shubin
<jiero> jyfl987: 你怎么了？
<anotherOtherBG> 过段时间在说
<jyfl987> ~SnuggleCa@120.82.74.154
<anotherOtherBG> 这段时间怕
<jyfl987> jiero: 没怎么阿 是刚才在说卫星电话的事
<jyfl987> jiero: 你那卫星电话怎么卖
<jiero> jyfl987: 有这种东西吗。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 接通费一年 $5000
<anotherOtherBG> 我去百度鲜花去
<jyfl987> jiero: 不是吧 这么黑 看我刚才发的
<jyfl987> jiero: http://eddiewu.me/?p=5
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦，不是那个，我想到的是互联网。
<jiero> jyfl987: 查一下 Inmarsat IsatPhone Pro 										$797.00 + GST*
<anotherOtherBG> 下了, 预祝各位 建党节狂了
<anotherOtherBG> 下了, 预祝各位 建党节快乐
<jiero> jyfl987: 每天 ￥80  起价。
<jyfl987> jiero: 那差不多嘛  4k9 rmb
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 这个使用费太贵
<tusooa> ...
<jiero> jyfl987: 那是租用。
<jiero> jyfl987: 不买，只租。
<jyfl987> jiero: 哦 如果买呢
<jiero> jyfl987: 不同价格吧。
<jyfl987> jiero: 那还是可以搞一搞的 我最近用手机3G来上网 速度还挺快的 加国的3G是什么制式的？
<jiero> jyfl987: 我不是在加国。
<jiero> jyfl987: 哈哈。手机上网就和普通电脑上网速度一样吧。
<jiero> jyfl987: 以前用过手机上网试着玩Urban Terror。
<jiero> N900 超频到 1Ghz大概能流畅的玩 OpenArena 了。
<alpha080> 这都行？！
<alpha080> 太牛了
<jiero> alpha080: 不过我没有蓝牙鼠标。
<jiero> alpha080: 但是可以连电视玩。
<alpha080> 能玩就狠强悍了
<jiero> alpha080: 那个游戏多么久远啊。。。
<alpha080> 不算久吧。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 能玩Quake3的电脑只要10年前的就行了。手机怎么还达不到呢。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 你在白奥 我又忘记了
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你普通pc网络什么速度
<jiero> jyfl987:  800KB/s的下载上传速度。
<jyfl987> jiero: 手机又不是x86的架构 不知道quake有没有优化阿
<alpha080> 真想中个彩票买n9
<jiero> jyfl987: 没有优化吧。
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 这个在国内pc能达到这个速度我就谢天谢地了
<jiero> alpha080: 中N950好啊。
<jiero> jyfl987: 前几天还有个联通的人来不是？
<alpha080> 恩，那是开发者的。。也不错
<jiero> jyfl987: 说是不敢开告诉。
<jyfl987> 不过有个好 许多手机内置那个图形加速够用了
<jyfl987> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> jyfl987: 不敢开高速，因为流量问题。
<jyfl987> jiero: 呵呵 就是相当于超卖嘛 跟vps一样 明明没那么多资源 却按那个来卖
<jiero> jyfl987: 很多人电脑是肉鸡。然后他们服务商组织人力清理。
<jyfl987> jiero: 这是扯淡 我什么时候见过服务商来帮用户清理过了
<jiero> jyfl987: 很多人电脑都被黑了。
<jiero> jyfl987: 远程的。据说是。
<jiero> jyfl987: 找聊天记录看看。
<alpha080> 哪里的服务商？这么热情？
<jyfl987> jiero: 那就危险了 他们既然能帮你清理软件 自然也能帮你装软件 我估计是他们提供那个什么互联星空在捣鬼
<jyfl987> jiero: 你把记录发出来给我看看
<vic> 突然发觉arch有个毛病很蛋疼
<alpha080> 我这边还有一套互联星空。。。谁要？
<vic> 就是，经常出现文件已存在，就中断安装了
<jiero> jyfl987: Jun 21
<jiero> 21号的记录查一下。  sikao_lfs1
<jyfl987> jiero: 发出来看下 或者给我个地址也行
<jiero> jyfl987: 就是这个IRCD
<kiss990a> 个人电脑的 x86处理器 是RISC还是CISC?
<alpha080> cisc?
<jyfl987> 现在不都是risc了 x86是模拟出来的了
<alpha080> arm是risc吧
<zkwlx> 我终于又回来了
<alpha080> 你是谁？
<zkwlx> 。。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 我今天起超频到 950Mhz常规使用。
<kiss990a> jyfl987, 我还是不懂。像普通的兼容机CPU，它是RISC还是CISC？
<jiero> zkwlx: 好久不见了——以前就没和你说过。
<alpha080> 94，偶们天天挂这儿，就没见过你
<kiss990a> ARM是指手机类的移动产品上的CPU吧？它是属于RISC？
<zkwlx> 这两天找房子，差点跑死我，mac还不是很会用:D
<jyfl987> kiss990a: 我是上次看到一个人写的intel简史 说到现在都是模拟出来的指令集 这样可以最大程度的共用产品线
<kiss990a> 一般的CISC好还是RISC好？对于兼容机电脑。个人电脑
<Colin-shzsc> vic: 理论上可以把提示冲突的包用 pacman -Rcs 卸掉，但要看提示删除的那些包里面有没有自己需要的
<jiero> kiss990a: arm 是 RISC
<jiero> kiss990a: 用不着管。跟你没关系。。。
<alpha080> 没有啥好不好的
<alpha080> 你又不不是开发者
<kiss990a> jiero, 那么，普通的像 酷睿系统的CPU和，平常的AMD个人CPU，它是RISC还是CISC？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/r8ONV.jpg
<kiss990a> 我想了解下。这是从另一个方面的CPU分类啊
<alpha080> 这个问题我回答过了
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<jyfl987> kiss990a: 是这样 现在造cpu前期成本太高 所以你没法一个cpu专门一种电路生产 他是一个家族都用那个基础电路设计 然后不同的的代级产品用不同的微码 这样他可以开许多产品线 而实际上投入成本只有一次
<jiero> kiss990a: 我也不知道。但随意查一下就知道了。
<jyfl987> jiero: irclog里没有 ubuntu-cn的 wtf
<kiss990a> jyfl987, 是不是这样理解，以前的CPU是CISC，后来 改成了RISC，并且分为x86和ARM两种形式？
<palomino|working> ....... , kiss990a
<jyfl987> kiss990a: 不是
<palomino|working> x86一直是cisc , kiss990a
<jyfl987> 两个没啥关系
<zkwlx> edison0354: 我在地质大学那找到房子了，4号住，哈哈
<alpha080> 窘，irclog当然有cn的log
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 底层x86已经不是传统cisc了
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。置顶shishenme!!
<palomino|working> 底层当然不是 , jyfl987
<jiero> jyfl987: 置顶！
<jyfl987> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/06/21/  这里没有
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /freenode/2011/06/21/
<jiero>  jyfl987 /topic
<palomino|working> 微代码了
<kiss990a> palomino|working,   你一说我更不懂了！
<alpha080> zkwlx: edision 原来是基友阿。。。
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 所以微码下面那个硬件层次已经risc了
<zkwlx> alpha080: 。。。。。我日
<edison0354> zkwlx: 4号我就实习去南京了……
<jiero> jyfl987:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/21/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<alpha080> 你们看，这俩还不承认，XD
<jyfl987> jiero: ok
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/2E9OR.jpg
<jyfl987> jiero: 是哪个人？id叫什么
<kiss990a> jyfl987, 是这样是吧？ INTEL的X86 CPU是多了个RISC 层，底层还是CISC？
<zkwlx> edison0354: 我靠，我那个屋的人就是出远门才租给我的，你不会8月20号回来吧。。。。。
<palomino|working> .... , kiss990a
<palomino|working> 最底层是类似risc , kiss990a
<jyfl987> 原来是 sikao
<jiero> jyfl987: 输入流量立刻找到。
<jiero> jyfl987: 你应该知道。
<kiss990a> palomino|working,  看来我还是去读下文章
<kiss990a> 这个好像有一段渊源，这样说我越模糊
<jyfl987> kiss990a: 你说反了 是底层risc 上面用微码模拟的cisc
<edison0354> zkwlx: 比那早
<kiss990a> jyfl987, :)  这句我看懂了。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/Q4BkA.jpg
<kiss990a> 那么说x86还是在CISC 层上的？
<zkwlx> edison0354: 早知道就租你宿舍了，哈哈，祝你实习愉快
<edison0354> zkwlx: 囧
<jyfl987> jiero: 找到了 我也希望他给我开个100M 不过主要是要流量 但是他这个也扯淡 pc网络是包月的 那流量不是也猛增 分明是他们自己不好好建设
<edison0354> zkwlx: 你多少钱租的？
<zkwlx> edison0354: 50一天，一共48天，单间的
<edison0354> zkwlx: 不是宿舍啊？
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • XP与Ubuntu双系统，刚才在PE中不小心重建了MBR，重启后直接进XP了，没有了Ubuntu的选项，求助！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336569 XP与Ubuntu双系统，刚才在PE中不小心重建了MBR，重启后直接进XP了，没有了Ubuntu的选项，由于刚接触Ubuntu，貌似是要恢复grub是吧？不知道该做些什么了，求助啊求助！！！ ...
<alpha080> 好贵阿
<zkwlx> edison0354: 恩，不是，我要学习，睡的晚，所以不想宿舍的
<kiss990a> ^k^ 是官方的机器人？
<^k^> kiss990a, 你的眼睛是什么颜色？  ㍤ 
<alpha080> mbr...年复一年阿
<edison0354> alpha080: 不贵
<alpha080> 小公寓？
<zkwlx> alpha080: 还成，毕竟我是短租
<jyfl987> zkwlx: 你要做什么？
<jyfl987> zkwlx: 要不住我的客厅？
<jyfl987> 以前斗篷也住过
<edison0354> jyfl987: ……
<kiss990a> ^k^, 你关心我的眼睛干嘛？
<alpha080> 机器人喜欢你
<edison0354> jyfl987: 斗篷睡你的沙发啊……
<zkwlx> jyfl987: 我就是码代码的，你早说啊炯
<^k^> kiss990a, 你是男的还是女的？  ㍤ 
<kiss990a> ^k^, 我吃饭去。回头再聊
<alpha080> 还不好意思了
<kiss990a> :) 哈哈
<Administ1ator> 能看到吗，麻烦帮个忙
<^k^> kiss990a, 什么是你的星座？  ㍤ 
<kiss990a> 隐私探索器？
<kiss990a>  ~~
 * zkwlx 今天机器人真兴奋
<Kandu> kiss990a: 設計上是 cisc,本來實作也用 cisc。不過後來用 risc 核加 risc translation。跟原來的微碼還是有區別的
<Administ1ator> 能否看到我的中文
<iGoogle> Your account will be removed if you do not log into your shell within the next 30 days.
<alpha080> a ?!
<iblicf> 装个 deb包，怎样自动安装，处理依赖关系？
<kkde> iblicf: 联网就自动
<iblicf> kkde, 这样的，vps 只给我装 ub 10.4 ,  我要装 transmission-daemon 高一些的版本
<iblicf> kkde,  现在的源没用
<adam8157> iGoogle: 这是谁给你的warnning?
<adam8157> 多了个n
<kkde> iblicf: ÏÈÏÔʾһÏÂdeb°üµÄÒÀÀµ£
<kkde> iblicf: aptitude show transmission-daemon
<iblicf> kkde, 不，aptittde 装的 transmisison-daemon 是 1.9 版本，我要装 2.3 ， 所以下了个deb包
<iGoogle> 某jb网站
<kkde> Version: 2.13-0ubuntu8
<kkde> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libcurl3-gnutls (>= 7.16.2-1), libevent-1.4-2 (>= 1.4.13-stable), libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8m-1), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg), transmission-common (= 2.13-0ubuntu8), lsb-base (>= 3.0)
<iblicf> kkde, 嗯，差不多，这些怎么一起装
<iblicf> kkde,  我 vps 是 ubuntu 10.04
<iGoogle> 你那脱离distro的版本，自己找依赖，估计库都要找，去package.debian啥的网站看依赖。 iblicf
<iGoogle> 通常下载都在网页一起
<kkde> iblicf: 不知道了，可能要手工下载
 * ^k^ 3.0-1-generic #2-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 15 20:24:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<anotherOtherBG> 我又来了, 我想问一下, extex 生成的pdf, 是不是 嵌入了 字体的, 就是别人看我的pdf, 也会看到我本机一样的字体
<MaskRay> anotherOtherBG: xelatex 嵌入的
<anotherOtherBG> MaskRay:) 谢谢了
<anotherOtherBG> 好吧下了, 在这专心不了
<anotherOtherBG> 祝 中国 永远昌盛, 越来越红
<anotherOtherBG> 再问一个
<anotherOtherBG> xchat 怎么设置离开信息
<Colin-shzsc> 我倒是曾经想拼接自己的 pdf 的一些页面，却发现 pdfmod 打开自己用 xelatex 做的 pdf 会出错，其他的 pdf 就没问题
<kiss990a> ^k^, kiss990a: 設計上是 cisc,本來實作也用 cisc。不過後來用 risc 核加 risc translation。跟原來的微碼還是有區別的 。
<Colin-shzsc> 难不成又是哪个宏包作祟？hyperref 已经让我受够了、
<^k^> kiss990a, 如果你能有什么样的机器人会是什么？  ㍤ 
<kiss990a> ^k^, 这跟刚才的兄弟讲的不太一样啊。
<kiss990a> 如果真的可以免费拥有，我想要你这种聪明的机器人
<kenifanying> ^k^, 你昨晚咋睡觉去了？
<kenifanying> kiss990a, ^k^是很笨的一个机器人……
<kiss990a> kenifanying, 断电了。所以^k^ 没法工作
<^k^> kenifanying, 尝试确定这是否是一个人或一个计算机响应。  ㍤ 
<kiss990a> 我相信^k^的待遇很不错，或者是高薪或者是高电压。
<Lemuel> iblicf:你可以安装个gdebi软件，然后打开transmission-daemon的deb包就可以安装啦
<Colin-shzsc> win 下的 gtk 在输入法的控制上有 bug？
<crazyworm> hi
<^k^> crazyworm, 好  ㍤ 
<calebot> 这年头差不多没有 纯cisc / 纯risc 了
<Colin-shzsc> 两个主要表现：一、位置乱跑；二、经常用着用着输入法的中文输入就被关掉了
<calebot> 重生小说应该搞 risc, 好搞速度快
<kiss990a> calebot, 那底层是risc?
<calebot> kiss990a: 这年头号称 risc 的 cpu 也用了部份 cisc 构架
<calebot> risc 容易设计容易实现工艺要求较低
<Lemuel> Hello
<^k^> Lemuel, 好  ㍤ 
<emacsyin> wuala里的音乐，如何在线播放？
 * kiss990a is away: 我不在
<kiss990a> 现在的freebsd称为GNU/kFreeBSD?
<emacsyin> kiss990a: 改个名字有好处吗
<kiss990a> 改什么名字？
<emacsyin> 中华民国改成中华人民共和国
<emacsyin> kiss990a: freebsd
<kiss990a> 我没想改名字，我是有疑问
<emacsyin> kiss990a: 哦
<emacsyin> wuala里保存的音乐，是否可以在线播放？
<kenifanying> kiss990a, GNU/KFreeBSD那个是debian的吧……
<emacsyin> kenifanying: 是debian的另一个内核，是吗
<kenifanying> emacsyin, 是的……
<kenifanying> emacsyin, 用的freebsd的内核，加上GNU的工具……
<Colin-shzsc> 改名那个嘛……像是我的母校，上海机械学院-->华东工业大学、上海机械高等专科学校合并-->上海理工大学，还收编了上海医疗器械高等专科学校和上海出版印刷高等专科学校
<emacsyin> kenifanying: 用起来有啥区别吗
<Colin-shzsc> 曾经这二本学校一本水平招生就是这改名改出来的
<kenifanying> emacsyin, 表面看没啥区别……
<emacsyin> Colin-shzsc: 改名不如我的母校历史悠久，  岳麓书院---省城大学堂-----湖南工专-----湖南大学
<Colin-shzsc> 当然也不全是，我们学校二本的德语专业分数永远比一本分数高
<emacsyin> 世界上历史最久的大学是中国的湖南大学，哈哈哈哈
<emacsyin> 建立于公元976年
<jyfl987> emacsyin: 这又没什么传承关系
<Colin-shzsc> 呵呵，上理工还老是喜欢和沪江大学和同济医学堂扯上关系，其实只不过是占了个地方
<jyfl987> 何况搞了以前挺有名的 现在改成大学了 没出什么人 应该是丢脸了
<emacsyin> jyfl987: 千年弦歌不断，是一脉相承下来的
<Colin-shzsc> 真正沪江的教育资源当初都被拆分到了复旦和华师大，同济医学堂的直接传承就是现在的同济大学
<Colin-shzsc> 和上理工一点关系都没有
<jyfl987> emacsyin: 那现在的办学不是令人汗颜么
<Colin-shzsc> 所谓百年校庆都是跑去那些学校拿资料的
<emacsyin> jyfl987: 现在办学是不咋地，但历史是真实存在的
<emacsyin> jyfl987: 不能因为湖南大学差劲，就不承认历史最悠久
<jyfl987> emacsyin: 我又没说历史上没有 额 这个还挺有名的
<jyfl987> emacsyin: 我是说你湖南大学跟他历史上的办学人没什么传承关系
<emacsyin> jyfl987: 是一路继承下来的
<jyfl987> emacsyin: 算了 随你
<Colin-shzsc> 顺便还可以和老毛扯上关系
<emacsyin> jyfl987: 包括校舍和老师
<Colin-shzsc> 看看我这么写自己学校改名都没有把沪江大学给写上去……
<iGoogle> 其实，你和你老爸，也没啥传承关系的。可能性格啥，都不同。 jyfl987 lol 都是忽悠。
<iGoogle> 其实无关
<Colin-shzsc> 据说学校曾经想申请直接改成“沪江大学”，结果没批
<emacsyin> 各位可以看看湖南大学的历史传承，虽然不是很好的大学，但历史是最悠久的 http://dag.hnu.cn/ArDisp.aspx?sID=DXQ-LSYG
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你这种人就是非要意淫
<jyfl987> 而且还死要面子
<iGoogle> 你不是很直白的嘛。应该同意这样的观点的啊。
<jyfl987> 你举的例子不恰当嘛  如果有个人住我家里 就认为跟我有关系 那是不对的 可是我爸爸怎么跟我没有关系
<iGoogle> 这例子很恰当
<Colin-shzsc> 领导们看着当年的沪江和清华都可以比肩的，就仗着自己占着这地方一定要扯上关系，有什么用……虽说我们学校有些东西还是挺厉害的，上海那个磁悬浮的轨道就是我们学校搞的
<jyfl987> 总之你就是没有错过 我懒得跟你扯
<emacsyin> 其实中国现在的大学都是官僚机构一样的了，都很烂
<emacsyin> 整个中国的大学所有创新成果，每年还不如以色列一个大学
<Colin-shzsc> 作为一个学生如果真正喜欢自己的学校，就一定不会一味的说它的好，引用某人的话，母校是一个自己可以骂无数遍，但不容许别人骂它一遍的学校
<Colin-shzsc> 所以我要评价自己学校，我就会说是总体实力就二本那样子，虽说一些学科上非常冒尖……
<iGoogle> 冒尖也没用，要创造社会价值。
<Colin-shzsc> 嗯，话说回来真正拿出来的也就那个磁悬浮轨道……
<emacsyin> 中国现在所谓的冒尖，都是官僚主义的评比结果。说你行你就行，不行也行；说你不行，你就不行，行也不行。
<Colin-shzsc> 不过磁悬浮的试验线在同济
<emacsyin> 最终都是谁给评委送钱多，你就冒尖
<Colin-shzsc> 客观上来说，现在几乎没有搞科研的了
<emacsyin> 大家自己的论文都怎么写出来的就心里明白
<Colin-shzsc> 论文自己即便真的没有抄，导师也会假定所有人都是抄来的
<emacsyin> Colin-shzsc: 赞成，因为我们看的书，我们的一切学习资料，我们的一切老师，都是造假过来的。我们的一切成果都建立在造假的基础上
<emacsyin> 包括我们所有学校在改革开放以后获得的荣誉都是造假的
<Colin-shzsc> emacsyin: 看看盗版软件多么流行，就应该明白不仅仅是学术上造假，就连生产和生活都是建立在偷来的东西的基础上
<emacsyin> 现在大学实力，其实只有从国家获得拨款多少区别而已
<jiero> 能用上的成果？
<Colin-shzsc> 当然 EULA 算不算霸王条款那是另外一回事
<Colin-shzsc> 我自己就认为所有商业软件的协议都是霸王条款
<emacsyin> 拨款到大学后，学校领导教授老师们就开始分脏了，学术现在沦为分脏的工具，不这样学术一下，钱就不能洗干净，就是赃款
<iGoogle> 一切向钱看。万恶的资本主义嘛。没道德底线，连食品都造假。
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<iGoogle> emacsyin: 的确是这样。分脏
<iGoogle> roylez: 你吃的高级些？
<emacsyin> 近几年硕士以上毕业的人因该都要给导师、答辩主委送礼
<emacsyin> 我没送礼，人家就卡住我不让我毕业
<emacsyin> 送个几千块就马上通过答辩了
<Colin-shzsc> emacsyin: 送礼问题不光是制度问题，这个已经是固化在文化里面了
<emacsyin> 我们学校是人人都送
<emacsyin> Colin-shzsc: 对，文化
<emacsyin> Colin-shzsc: 很赞成你
<Colin-shzsc> emacsyin: 自古以来都是这个样子
<roylez> iGoogle: 我进化度高一些
<vic> 不会送礼
<emacsyin> Colin-shzsc: 说来说去，还是孔子的礼学通俗话了
<vic> 悲剧啊。。。导致我一直升职不了
<Colin-shzsc> emacsyin: 这个光靠一点制度来讲讲真的杯水车薪
<iGoogle> roylez: 难道进化成吃流食的阶段了？吃药丸？
<jiero> 一起建立个不送礼的公司？
<jiero> 哈哈
<Colin-shzsc> 我英语专业是学过跨文化交际的，特别就讲到东亚这块不送礼是绝对不行滴……、
<emacsyin> 我这个专业有个师兄，平时成绩很冒尖，也有一些所谓的成果。答辩的时候很清高，没送礼，结果被主任委员骂了一顿，说他论文排版混乱，暂时给于通过，必须改成格式后再正式签字。后来那老兄没辙了，送了个红包，就签字通过了
<iGoogle> 据说人类应该进化成苍蝇一样的，带吸管的方式。
 * adam8157 什么情况!!! 就tty1无法登录, 其它的都好好的
<Colin-shzsc> 看来我的论文是自己用 tex 做的太完美了，人家完全就挑不出刺来了，所以就没叫我改直接通过了
<emacsyin> 不送礼说明你这个人不懂礼貌一样的粗鲁
<Colin-shzsc> 答辩当天其他所有人的论文都被打回来改格式，偏偏那天只有我一个人带了电脑
<Colin-shzsc> 还好 windows 系统还在，上面好歹还有个 wps，不然其他人连改一个字都没门
<jiero> 这个么。。。
<jiero> 反正Libreoffice和Inkscape都在。。。
<jiero> Firefox Portable 也装着。
<emacsyin> 懂中国的礼文化，就能在中国畅通无阻
<Colin-shzsc> 我论文当时用 Inkscape 画了好几个传播学模式的示意图，后来因为导师认为“超出我的能力范围”所以改剩下了一个
<emacsyin> 法不法的没什么用
<Colin-shzsc> 话说 Inkscape 为啥启动老是那么慢
<Colin-shzsc> 简直就是整个机器里面启动最慢的软件
<iGoogle> Colin-shzsc: 言下之意，就是说你抄的？ lol
<Colin-shzsc> 其实我真的没抄，只是想借图说明些基本的理论，但让人看着感觉上就像是抄的
<Colin-shzsc> 具体的语言上怎么说我都是自己写的
<Colin-shzsc> 所以我交一稿的时候别人三稿都已经好了
<Colin-shzsc> 导师也算和气，给的分数在 80 分以上
<iGoogle> 其实是你被利用了。
<Colin-shzsc> 如果要 90 分以上在我们学校的规定里是要参加大答辩的，这个是我主动没有提出要求
<Colin-shzsc> 我们学校参加大答辩不是评优的就是评不及格的
<iGoogle> 如果你的论文太超过其他同学，那送礼的同学就不能打高分。知道不。以前历届的论文，也会变成体现导师的水平低下。
<Colin-shzsc> 所以我自己也就不想要什么高分了，反正自己一科都没挂过
<Colin-shzsc> 参加小答辩，好歹就不会不及格了
<Colin-shzsc> 他其实是自己问我要不要参加大答辩的，我自己说的不要
<Colin-shzsc> 不过我怀疑我那个导师自己也有后台的，他连中期检查表什么的都是帮我们填好交上去的，给我们的一稿期限也足足比别的导师晚了两个月
<Colin-shzsc> 是比学校规定的时间晚了足足两个月
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 有没有碰到chmod无法更改文件属性的情况？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336579 ubuntu 11.04 在windows下用wubi装的。windows分区下的文件用chmod 777 无法更改属性.用的是root用户 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunln — 2011-06-28 14:25
<emacsyin> 我硕士导师是个专科且不学我这个科目的，后来学校合并的时候他混了个院副书记，后来就当副院长了，再后来就当研究员了，带了不少研究生，啥水平都没有，可以说和初中教师差不多水平的
<emacsyin> 送孩子出国读书最多的群体就是大学教师了，他们自己最清除中国大学的水准
<MeaCulpa_> emacsyin: 大学教师有钱么？
<loda368> clear
<pavel2006> 斜杠clear
<root0> ls
<pavel2006> 。
<tusooa> /clear
<loda368> o
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 15:00
<loda368> 谢谢啊
<tusooa> ...
<if_else> 各位兄台，编辑 .gtkrc-2.0 配置如何使其立即生效？谢谢
<happyaron> 。。。
<calebot> if_else: 新开的 gtk2 软件就生效
<calebot> if_else: 已开的没办法
<if_else> happyaron: 兄，想 lxappearance 还有 gnome 修改主题后会立即生效的，可否有什么命令的
<if_else> calebot: 兄，难道，没有什么命令？！
<calebot> if_else: 没有
<if_else> calebot: 谢谢了！
<calebot> if_else: gtk2 有 function() 可用于侦测 theme 改变，但很多 app 没使用那 function()
<Evanescence> 我修改了.gtkrc-2.0文件，但是窗口的那个右下角的调整大小的小三角还是没有去掉。
<calebot> Evanescence: gtk3 的小三角要从源码才能去掉
<Evanescence> calebot: 悲剧啊 ，源码，所以要重新编译？
<calebot> Evanescence: gtk2 还是 gtk3?
<calebot> Evanescence: gtk2 只有 statusbar 才会有小三角
<Evanescence> 怎么看？
 * calebot 忘记 gtk2 的能不能从 gtkrc 改了
<if_else> calebot: 兄，谢谢了！看来，这个刷新功能，隐藏在代码深处啊啊
<calebot> if_else: 一般人不会常常换 theme 吧
<if_else> 各位兄台，firefox 升级到 5 后 pental 插件不能用了，可否办法的？
<calebot> if_else: 侦测 theme 再重绘挺麻烦的，一般都懒得写
<if_else> calebot: 是的，我刚装完机器，还没有下了主题解压，后没有重启生效来！
<Evanescence> 怎么查看gtk是2还是3的？我用man -k了一下也没看到类似命令
<archl> Hi, Opera 11.50 released!
<calebot> Evanescence: ldd 软件 | grep gtk
<Evanescence> calebot: 我 ldd gnome-terminal | grep gtk 报错： ldd: ./gnome-terminal: No such file or directory
<calebot> Evanescence: ldd `which 软件` | grep gtk
<Evanescence> calebot: libgtk-3.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-3.so.0 (0x00110000) 看来是gtk3了
<calebot> Evanescence: 那只能改代码了
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件/网站开发 • 小菜问题一个，字符窜转tuple http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336587 一个字符串a="asdf",直接tuple(a)或者tuple(a,)结果是(a,s,d,f)。我需要的是("asdf",)，怎么弄？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sanz — 2011-06-28 15:15
<Evanescence> calebot: 我再自己去网上找找怎么在代码上修改，会不会很麻烦？
<calebot> Evanescence: 就一行 gtk_window_set_has_resize_grip()
<archl> Evanescence: http://creativetone.deviantart.com/gallery/25347937#/d2sbizl
<Evanescence> 谢谢两位了
<Evanescence> archl: 你那啥东东啊？
<calebot> Evanescence: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29209/disable-resize-gripper-in-windows # gtk2 可以改, gtk3 貌似不行
<Evanescence> calebot: 我就是改了那个，才疑惑为什么没有用，原来我的是gtk3
<calebot> 主要是 gtk3 不用 style 了
<calebot> gtk3 改用 css
<calebot> 其它 gtk2 设置多半可以在 gtk3 用
<Evanescence> calebot: 纠结gtk3为啥要加那么一个难看的东西
<archl> Evanescence: That guy Overclock N900 to 1.15ghz for drawing. :D
<calebot> 改 ~/.config/gtk-3.0/gtk.css 和 ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<calebot> Evanescence: 改 ~/.config/gtk-3.0/gtk.css 和 ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<Evanescence> archl: I see， awesome，没仔细看，还以为就一张图片，原来是超频了啊。你也有N900？
<calebot> Evanescence: style 类的只有 gtk2 能用
<archl> Evanescence: archl =jiero.
<Evanescence> archl: 额。。。。
<archl> Evanescence: archl usually my nick in gaming.
<Evanescence> calebot: 所以修改gtk3也是写一样的内容还是变成什么？
<calebot> Evanescence: 略有改動，採用 ini 格式
<calebot> Evanescence: 具体 google gtk3 settings.ini
<calebot> 一般 setting 可以 gtk2 / gtk3 通用
<Evanescence> calebot: 好，我去搜索下，有结果了回来
<calebot> gtk2 用的不是 ini
<jinleileiking> hi
<^k^> jinleileiking, 好  ㍧ 
<jinleileiking> 问个问题，gvim能在其他wm用么
<jinleileiking> 想不用gnome用用别的wm,怕gvim不能用
<jinleileiking> 我gnome 下的gvim和vim差的挺大的
<Evanescence> More changes towards GNOME3 and adapting to the new GTK+ 3.0 API
<Evanescence> - Removal of statusbar resize grip (Andreas Henriksson)
<Evanescence> jinleileiking: 可以，我在awesome里用
<eatapple> 求开导！
<Evanescence> jinleileiking: gvim有两个，vim-gnome , vim-gtk
<eatapple> 没人理我？
<jinleileiking> Evanescence: awosome里点terminal没反应
<Evanescence> Resize grips
<Evanescence> The resize grip functionality has been moved from GtkStatusbar to GtkWindow. Any window can now have resize grips, regardless whether it has a statusbar or not. The functions gtk_statusbar_set_has_resize_grip() and gtk_statusbar_get_has_resize_grip() have disappeared, and instead there are now gtk_window_set_has_resize_grip() and gtk_window_get_has_resize_grip().
<Evanescence> jinleileiking: 你的rc.lua里设置了默认的terminal没？还有检查下配置文件语法，再或者看看那个menu定义
<jinleileiking> Evanescence: 有没有比较好的传送门啊，给个，大侠：）
<Evanescence> jinleileiking: 我还是菜鸟，直接google Awesome WM wiki
<Evanescence> 或者再加上menu
<jinleileiking> Evanescence: awosome 比 gnome差在哪？
<Evanescence> jinleileiking: gnome
<Evanescence> jinleileiking: gnome是集成了的桌面环境，awesome不是，另外如大多数比较的结果，都是各有各的有点
<Evanescence> 你想知道差别就自己搜索awesome VS Gnome
<jinleileiking> Evanescence: 我一直不懂怎么叫集成，加了点gnome的软件？？
<archl> Opera 11.50 for Nokia N900 :D
<jinleileiking> Evanescence: gnome的软件也能在awosome里用把
<zhangkaixuan> debian stable和testing怎么还不重构安装包。。。都过了一天了
 * NoIE 更新了一下系统，键盘布局从“USA”变成“美国”了。
<Evanescence> gnome就是集成了窗口管理器，比如好像是metacity，还有其他的，比如panel啥的，我不懂这个，但是你如果使用过ubuntu-tweak，你就知道可以定制和修改一些组成
<Evanescence> jinleileiking: 是的，就像你可以在gnome下用kde软件，加入安装了必要的组件
<Kandu> jinleileiking: 北京比美國差在哪裡？
<Evanescence> Kandu: 这个比喻不错
<happyaron> big brother is watching you.
<jinleileiking> 我去搞搞awosome了，希望gvim能和terminal 集成
<jinleileiking> Evanescence: 能给个awosomerc么
<Evanescence> jinleileiking: 给了也还是要重新看过配置，不然不会用的，所以你还是要自己学，如果真的想要就去github自己搜索，多的是
<jinleileiking> Evanescence: 我是想找一个先跑起来。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 内核及嵌入式开发 • WMware虚拟机下安装Ubuntu,找不到键盘设备文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336589 如题，我在WMware虚拟机下安装了Ubuntu 10.0.4, 现在要进行嵌入式开发，却找不到设备文件。cat /proc/bus/input/device 的内容如下： I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000 N: Name="Power Button" P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0 S: Sysfs=/devic ...
<Evanescence> jinleileiking: 我的需要git clone一些东西的，比如vicious之类的，真的自己去看手册
<jinleileiking> Evanescence: 给个你的github地址我看看把：）
<Evanescence> jinleileiking: STRW
<Evanescence> 凡是玩linux的最好都先读“how to ask smart question" !!
<archl> Evanescence: http://felipec.wordpress.com/2011/06/21/my-disagreement-with-elop-on-meego/
<jinleileiking> Evanescence: strw?
<Evanescence> google it jinleileiking
<Evanescence> archl: 看不懂，大概是说开源硬件吗？
<archl> Evanescence: its a response from the Nokia CEO to a Meego Developer to explain why they drop support of Meego. The reasons just meaningless.
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 重构啥？
<Evanescence> archl: your English is so good, well, I do not care what they decide on phone. Because I really have on idea about this, But I can do what I can do.
<namoamitafo> microcai: libqq最近频繁不能登陆, 知道原因么
<jinleileiking> libqq?
<jinleileiking> linux上的qq就webqq好使把
<zhangkaixuan> calebot:安装包阿 testing的新版本安装包 按照以前的规则下来是昨天就重构并上传 更何况更新了内核
<archl> Evanescence: ... my English is bad: I do always confuse those pretend its good.
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 是说安装盘？
<Evanescence> archl: At least your english is better than me.
<zhangkaixuan> calebot:额 算是
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: stable cd 就可以安装 testing / sid 的
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 开机选 expert
<namoamitafo> http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/
<namoamitafo> calebot: 為什麼要选expert
<zhangkaixuan> calebot:好吧 因为testing更新了内核 所以想要直接下载新的testing安装包安装.... testing是每个星期一重构安装包...
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 除非你想测试 d-i, 不然用旧的 d-i 完全一样
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: debian-installer
<namoamitafo> calebot: 选expert能直接装testing?
<calebot> namoamitafo: 能, sid 也可以
<jinleileiking> 别用pidgin玩QQ了，玩玩估计又不行了
<jinleileiking> 还是webqq稳当
<namoamitafo> calebot: 原理是什么? 我一直是装好之后调节/etc/apt
<calebot> namoamitafo: 安装过程可选用哪个源啊
<namoamitafo> calebot: 是用vi/nano?
<nigojuju> 大家好
<calebot> namoamitafo: 你开个虚拟机用 expert 试试吧
<namoamitafo> calebot: 我机子没法跑
<nigojuju> 本人C语言刚入门，其它语言不会，想考计算机四级数据工程师，行不行？
<calebot> namoamitafo: d-i 只要 128M 内存
<nigojuju> 是考计算机二级好，还是考四级好？
<nigojuju> 大家指导下，谢谢了
<namoamitafo> calebot: vbox跑起来很卡的
<calebot> 考那个能做毛？
<calebot> nigojuju: 考个 rhce 吧
<namoamitafo> calebot: 和自己修改/etc/apt是等效的么?
<nigojuju> calebot: 那个太贵了
<calebot> namoamitafo: 安装时可以直接装新的
<nigojuju> calebot: 这个暑假很有空，大学时候考了C语言没过，现在又想考了
<nigojuju> calebot: 也有点想学学数据库的知识
<namoamitafo> calebot: 还有, 那样需要网络吧
<nigojuju> calebot: 要不就报个四级数据库？会不会很难？
<calebot> namoamitafo: 如果没网络可以先把 deb 下好
<calebot> namoamitafo: 做成 local 源
<namoamitafo> calebot: 对了, 从stable升级到testing怎么做?
<calebot> ...
<nigojuju> calebot: 指导下...
<namoamitafo> calebot: 我想知道标准上怎么做的
<namoamitafo> calebot: 我乱来的, 什么aptitude full-upgrade
<calebot> namoamitafo: 去读 release note
<namoamitafo> calebot: testing没有release note的吧
<calebot> nigojuju: 我不了解国内证照
<namoamitafo> calebot: 只有stable, 像目前的squeeze
<nigojuju> calebot: 好，谢谢
<namoamitafo> happyaron: testing有release note? 没在www.debian.org见过
<tenzu> Irssi: No new messages in awaylog
<fyodor_> debian testing iwl3945 led 灯不亮，求指教。
<calebot> namoamitafo: full-upgrade 就好啦
<calebot> namoamitafo: 倒楣遇到问题就手动修
<namoamitafo> calebot: release note上面一般都是apt-get dist-upgrade
<namoamitafo> calebot: 阿, 用testing就要准备好修问题的吧
<microcai> namoamitafo: 不知道诶
<namoamitafo> microcai: pidgin的调试信息窗口里面没有什么有用信息似乎
<namoamitafo> microcai: 只有Connect to ... \n Disconnecting
<namoamitafo> microcai: 5s的timeout可能太短了
<microcai> namoamitafo: 是么？
<microcai> namoamitafo: 不少了
<botus> 什么二级根本木有用的考试…唉
<namoamitafo> microcai: ping -c1 tcpconn.tencent.com  0.00s user 0.00s system 0% cpu 10.250 total
<namoamitafo> microcai: dig tcpconn.tencent.com  0.01s user 0.01s system 1% cpu 1.762 total
<if_else> screen 中定要 escape ^ll 关闭 xterm 后重新链接后，前缀失效了！这是什么情况？
<if_else> 重启一次只xterm 才能恢复正常？这是什么情况？谢谢
<if_else> 是不是和 fcitx 的 Ctrl - L 快捷键冲突？谢谢
<namoamitafo> if_else: 你xterm的配置是放哪里的
<if_else> namoamitafo: 兄，在 .Xdefaults
<namoamitafo> if_else: 每次启动都xrdb?
<if_else> namoamitafo: 没有手动 xrdb 的
<namoamitafo> if_else: 啥wm
<if_else> namoamitafo: musca
<namoamitafo> if_else: 可能自动做了, 我没.
<namoamitafo> if_else: 只能写脚本到wm
<if_else> 这和 xterm 配置有关系吗？
<namoamitafo> if_else: 我想可能有个文件是不需要xrdb的
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 好网速
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: ...下片子
<mzgcz> MeaCulpa_: this is a test message.
<mzgcz> exit
 * mzgcz jumps
<happyaron> 谁参与deepin的软件中心翻译了/
<happyaron> ？
<roylez> happyaron: be harpy
<xinli> scim经常会失去对窗口的响应
<happyaron> roylez: be kicking?
<xinli> 要切换一下才行
<xinli> 各位
<xinli> 我用ubuntu做了一个小系统出来
<xinli> 启动只要5秒多就进桌面了
<happyaron> xinli: 用ibus或者fcitx吧
<xinli> 有想试的么？
<happyaron> xinli: scim早就没人维护了
<mzgcz> xinli: ok, me
<xinli> ibus太大，fcitx以后不好支持国际化
<xinli> mzgcz，我怎么给你？
<xinli> 我现在只有用ibus了
<mzgcz> 有多大呢
<xinli> 但ibus依赖python
<xinli> 200M……因为一个ibus+python+java
<xinli> 如果把这些去掉后，能到100来M
<namoamitafo> xinli: 多小
<xinli> 现在是162M，是忘记放openfetion msn skpye qq
<xinli> 加上这些，就200多了
<mzgcz> xinli: 什么文件系统的?
<xinli> livecd
<xinli> ext3
<xinli> 不过现在可以放到windows目录下
<mzgcz> iso安装盘？
<xinli> 如果你机器上没装linux，可以装到windows目录下
<xinli> 。。。。
<xinli> 不是，iso就是livecd
<xinli> 安装的是windows程序
<mzgcz> wubi
<xinli> 。。。。。要不等一下，我重新弄一下
<xinli> 明后天估计要好些
<xinli> 不是wubi，是别的安装程序
<mzgcz> 好的，我看看用什么方式给我，你网速如何
<xinli> 我也没弄好安装程序，用的是我们公司的商业安装程序，所以带了公司的标
<xinli> 所以现在等于是公司的产品，我估计要再弄几天才能做成通用版，把公司的标去掉
<xinli> mzgcz，我这边网速不错
<xinli> 网通的
<xinli> 你是什么网络段？
<xinli> 是联通的网络还是电信的？
<mzgcz> xinli: 好，留一下你的邮箱吧，我挺感兴趣的，我的邮箱是j.wenjiao@gmail.com
<xinli> 邮箱发？
<xinli> 我是xinligg@gmail.com
<xinli> 如何给你呢？
<mzgcz> xinli: 我也是网通的，明天用QQ传试一下，你有么？
<namoamitafo> 有gnome?
<xinli> 好的
<xinli> 那我今天再弄一下，明天再传给你？
<mzgcz> xinli: 好，我QQ号：80782502
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 有关USB问题，大家来讨论讨论 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336599 我有个问题想请教大家，我在一块板子上插入usb设备，怎么样才能知道它是usbserial设备还是usb cdc-acm设备？ 大家都来讨论吧～求助～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ibanezX — 2011-06-28 17:54
<archl> $20 Game Handset nD!  :P
<namoamitafo> lainme: libqq的timeout怎么设置
<namoamitafo> lainme: 我发现我几乎连不上
<lainme> namoamitafo: 不知道。。
<namoamitafo> lainme: 老是Connect ... \n Disconnecting
<archl> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> qq我現在比較多用webQQ,或者簡單版 w.qq.com
<Kandu> CyrusYzGTt: 你這傢伙，終於解禁了，快拜 happyaron
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 嗯
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 你用2010协议的吗
<archl> Kandu: what happened?
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ ...我很久沒來了。。爾是誰？
<namoamitafo> metbsd: y
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 最近老是发生
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 不知道，可能腾讯发现了
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 应该不是
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 我ping tcpconn.tencent.com的时间测下来是10s, 但是我看pidgin的timeout可能是5s
<Kandu> archl: CyrusYzGTt was unbanned
<metbsd> 要这么久，你在国外
<Kandu> CyrusYzGTt: 你口中的夢幻泡影 LOL
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ ....
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 登錄安全中心，將只登錄最新版QQ的勾去掉，
<namoamitafo> lainme: 报一下, 看下上游是否有这种问题
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 哪里?
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 是修改安全認證的網頁
<lainme> namoamitafo: 我没遇到此类问题。你可以去libqq页面写issue，附上log记录
<namoamitafo> lainme: 写issue要gmail
<namoamitafo> lainme: log里面没有任何有用信息
<namoamitafo> lainme: 我不知道是不是可以详细化log
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ ...額，，我還是沒有想起來，，我想起的是空老溼
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 用gdb運行看看
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 没有看到相关设置
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 这个gdb我用不来
<lainme> namoamitafo: OK……不过就算作者有反馈我可能也无法测试。至于timeout，我这里ping更高，但都能登录
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 額，那就去 dmesg 看看
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 額，那就去 dmesg 看看 如果運行用libqq就 dmesg |grep libqq
<namoamitafo> lainme: 不是, 我是 time ping -c1 tcpconn.tencent.com
<namoamitafo> lainme: 不是看ping的响应时间
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 凭空想象的吧, 根本不写dmesg的
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ..額，我這裏一般運行和出錯，dmesg都會有顯示
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 一般用 strace 和 ltrace
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 没有printk有dmesg么?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不懂 r0 級的
<Evanescence> 有没有人看USENET的啊？或者是使用nn的？
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 曾經在thunderbird用過
<Evanescence> 怎么使用的啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 添加新聞組，
<lainme> namoamitafo: 我在一个相同的issue下说了下你的情况
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 回覆，就用是註冊或者是在那個新聞服務器註冊的郵箱
<Evanescence> 我安装了nn，也是阅读usenet新闻的，但是不知到怎么用，完全不懂usenet这玩意儿啊
<happyaron> 用thunderbird看news group
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VM安装过程中的问题，求大神们帮助。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336601 小弟菜鸟，照着本帖上的教程安装VM才到输入make那里就卡住了，终端显示是这样的screenshot1.png 求助！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sevenlight — 2011-06-28 18:35
 * edison0354 最后一门
<shenme> 有考试的孩只你上不起阿
<edison0354> shenme: 恩！
<shenme> 再挺两天就好了
<namoamitafo> happyaron: dmesg显示出来的是什么? 都是用printk()函数输出的?
 * ^k^ 3.0-1-generic #2-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 15 20:24:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<namoamitafo> ^k^: 你是谁建立的
<^k^> namoamitafo, 老实说，我不会担心的自己。  ㍫ 
<ubw_> 大家,晚上好阿
<tonghuix> 晚上好
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • [Aspire-4830T]安装11.04没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336608 笔记本型号：Aspire-4830T 安装11.04后没有声音 Aspire-4830T:~$ aplay -l **** PLAYBACK 硬體裝置清單 **** card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic] 子设备: 1/1 子设备 #0: subdevice #0 card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0] 子设备: 1/1 子设备 #0: su ...
<tonghuix> 发论坛吧，那里很容易有人解答你的
<fyodor_> 内核有 bluetooth 模块自动加载，为什么 hcitool dev 看不到蓝牙 mac 地址呢？
<helllo> 求教gogoc能上ipv6google但上不了YouTube 上了几个月最近突然不行了
<jyfl987> http://www.freegroup.org/2011/06/free-image-hosting-hotimg/
<RavenChan> 话说我有一个iso挂不起是怎么回事？
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 提示什么错误
<CyrusYzGTt> 在我的Fedora 15 GNOME3 上通常是 gvfs的錯誤
<RavenChan> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<RavenChan> 我去win下试过可以用alcohol 120%挂起来
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: dmesg | tail
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 私聊吧..
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: No
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 最好你pastebin或者wgetpaste
<iskys> hello
<kiss990a> iskys, hi
<iskys> hehe
<^k^> iskys, 好  ㍬ 
<iskys> ^_^
<iskys> i can only see the english...
<liweipw> 大家好
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 我反正iso9660和udf都试了
<kiss990a> RavenChan, 你用的什么系统？ 挂接时的命令行整句是什么？
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: Windows下识别出来是什么filesystem
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, win下面用alcohol 120%挂的，“标准iso镜像文件”
<RavenChan> kiss990a,  mount -o loop -t udf xxx.iso tmp或 mount -o loop -t iso9660 xxx.iso tmp
<kiss990a> 不指定 -t 呢？
<iskys> ?
<RavenChan> kiss990a, mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: iso不止这2个吧
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 那还有什么？
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 你看下内核里面有几个, make nconfig下
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 就这两个
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你英语不错的?
<sikao_lfs1> 终于看到一个说话的了。看来夏天都不堆码
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 很废
<alpha080> 同废
<CyrusYzGTt> 廢廢
<sikao_lfs1> 。。。。。。。。夏天是不知道干啥的日子。。。。。。。
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<CyrusYzGTt> 是枯燥乏味的日子
<alpha080> 除了街上看腿真不知道作什么好了
<Siton> 腿是個好東西
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。。去按摸
<sikao_lfs1> 现在只能堕落到看后宫动画了。到二次元才有完美女性。。。。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 你的腦海裏也有完美女性的存在
<drake_tang> ˵˵µÄ°É£¬2 ´ÎÔªÖÕ¹éÖ»ÄÜ¿´²»ÄÜÃþ°¡
<^k^> drake_tang:say 说说的吧，2 次元终归只能看不能摸啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<kiss990a> ^k^ 又在胡言乱语了
<CyrusYzGTt> 也不是，不能摸的，沒有聽說過精神感受大於肉體的說法嗎
<sikao_lfs1> drake_tang: 赶快换成utf-8。你的字体我们看不清楚。幸亏K没罢工。转答了你的意思。
<drake_tang> ÏÖÔÚºÃÁË°É
<sikao_lfs1> drake_tang: 恩。你的话，我什么也看不到。。。。。。包括这句
<CyrusYzGTt> drake_tang§ 嗯。該換 utf-8編碼了
<CyrusYzGTt> drake_tang§ 我也看不到
<drake_tang> Give it up, I think I have set opera to utf8...
<hulowa> 大家好
<hulowa> 请问怎么patch一个文件？老外给了个patch文件，不知怎么打补丁
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 你竟然又被放进来了。。。
<tusooa> patch [options] [originalfile [patchfile]]
<CyrusYzGTt> hulowa§ 我一般是  patch -p1 mm
<tusooa> patch -pnum <patchfile
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 嗯，，解開封印了，，。。你怎麼能說“放”
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 銷魂頭像MM。嗯，好久不見了
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，封印被解开了
<hulowa> 到底是patch -pl mm还是 patch -pnum <?
<hulowa> 能帮我看看吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 我這段被封印的日子，幹了機件對 fedora有意義的事
<tusooa> 大约说的是uɐqun
<CyrusYzGTt> hulowa§ patch -p1 < name.patch
 * ^k^ 3.0-1-generic #2-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 15 20:24:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<hulowa> cyrusyzftt:运行了 出来了4个新文件
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 厲害，都用上 3.0-1內核了
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> tenzu: CyrusYzGTt 被放出来了。
<CyrusYzGTt> hulowa§ 嗯，那就繼續安裝步驟。
<hulowa> 是c.orig c.rej h.orig g.rej
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 是解開fengyin
<hulowa> 怎么安装呀 老兄
<hulowa> 不会搞
<happyaron> 好的。。。
<hulowa> 刚刚学linux
<happyaron> ee怎么走了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> hulowa§ 。。。。你搞錯。
<happyaron> kk真时髦啊，都oneiric了
<tenzu> happyaron: 似乎看到你解开封印了，然后他进来的。当时在忙别的
<namoamitafo> happyaron: k是哪里搭建的
<hulowa> cyrusyzgtt:生成了这4个文件后怎么安装？
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 给fedora献花了？
<CyrusYzGTt> hulowa§ 是把patch打在源碼，
<happyaron> tenzu: 今天在#fedora-zh让我给他解的
<hulowa> 不懂
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 我也不知道
<hulowa> 我直接运行的 patch -p1 < *.patch
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 我給 f15 gnome3報了幾個bug你們用gnome3都會用的
<hulowa> 怎么安装？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<CyrusYzGTt> hulowa§ 把 patch放在源碼目錄 在 patch -p1 < name.patch
<hulowa> 就是这个patch文件https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27162#c9
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，你被封印期间辛苦了
<lubotu2> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 27162 in Input Devices "Touchpad scrolling is not functional fully. Might be a lack of recognition." [Normal,New]
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 討厭，。，不要說出來嘛。。<<我感覺這句話噁心
<happyaron> ...............
<hulowa> 是个ps/2补丁 你说的源码是什么？
<hulowa> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/71387234/01elantech_2.6.38.patch
<CyrusYzGTt> hulowa§ 把 patch放在源碼(就是解壓tar.gz類似的格式)目錄 在 patch -p1 < name.patch
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 嗯
<hulowa> 没有tar.gz文件
<CyrusYzGTt> hulowa§ git clone的也是。。。
<hulowa> 听老外说这个是个ps/2补丁
<hulowa> 怎么弄呀 你帮我看看吧
<CyrusYzGTt> hulowa§ ...打補丁步驟基本一樣，，
<caleb-> patch -p1 mm
<hulowa> 我这个补丁怎么打呀？没有源码吧
 * NoIE AD：http://noie.blogbus.com/logs/141351547.html 我的博客换新模板了，欢迎大家访问。
 * NoIE 我的博客访问量只有我妈妈的博客的30分之一。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> hulowa§ .. caleb- 你解答吧，，要跟他說patch要在源碼打
<hulowa> 我向老外反映的是触摸板没有多指功能，他说这个补丁可以
<hulowa> 你看看这个贴吧
<namoamitafo> 多点触控需要硬件支持吧
<hulowa> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27162
<lubotu2> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 27162 in Input Devices "Touchpad scrolling is not functional fully. Might be a lack of recognition." [Normal,New]
<caleb-> NoIE: 令慈的博客读者大增？
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ...你媽是誰？？？
<caleb-> NoIE: 之前比例没差那么多吧？
<hulowa> 9楼老外有提供补丁
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 我文化低，不要見怪
<hulowa> 8楼
 * NoIE caleb-: 她的博客访问量一直这么高。
<CyrusYzGTt> hulowa§ ,,,那你就在源碼，打上，就是
<hulowa> 源码是怎么样的？
<hulowa> 没有吧
<caleb-> NoIE: 那就是你的访问量降了？
<hulowa> 你帮我看看那个贴呀
<alpha080> NoIE: 提供你妈妈的博客地址吧
 * NoIE CyrusYzGTt: 一个编剧。
 * NoIE caleb-: 是的。。。
<alpha080> 对你的比较没兴趣。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> hulowa§ 打補丁，patch -p1 < name.patch
<hulowa> 我知道这个
 * NoIE alpha080: http://blog.sina.com.cn/yangrouhutong
<hulowa> 他提供了一个补丁文件 源码没有呀 这个是驱动补丁
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 求媽媽的博客，，我對你的不感興趣
 * NoIE CyrusYzGTt: http://blog.sina.com.cn/yangrouhutong
<CyrusYzGTt> hulowa§ 那就下載你要的內核版本，打上就是，編譯安裝
<centerpoint> happyaron: fx都5.0了,但是ubuntu源里面还是3.x , 这是因为没人管还是处于别的原因? 这正常吗?
<hulowa> 需要编译内核？
<caleb-> NoIE: 令慈在揭发黑暗啊？
<hulowa> 日 这么复杂
<caleb-> NoIE: 小心人身安全啊
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ....
<caleb-> centerpoint: 表示你没加新的源
 * NoIE caleb-: 谢谢关心，只是偶尔会和警察一起喝茶而已。
<namoamitafo> caleb-: Debian还是4.0
<centerpoint> caleb-: 官方的应该就可以吧,难道非要ppa?
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ....要注意安全
 * NoIE CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵，谢谢关心。
<happyaron> centerpoint: 是正常的
<centerpoint> happyaron: 出于什么原因一直不跟进新版本呢?
<happyaron> centerpoint: mozilla team说firefox4没有计划进官方仓库，firefox5也仅仅是有可能进。现在的情况我还不清楚。
<caleb-> centerpoint: 官方都出到 5.0+build1 了
<happyaron> centerpoint: 不知道。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ....如果，見不到你上綫，還有密語回答，，我會發到 小鳥 菲斯補課上的
<happyaron> 我用mozilla binary的nightly。。。
<caleb-> centerpoint: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- firefox
<hulowa> cyrusyzgtt:linux驱动补丁怎么打？
<iGoogle> 额。这烂名字的又出来了？
<happyaron> lol 拜见ee
<centerpoint> happyaron: 我也是.你感觉如何,我感觉不如3.6 . 慢.而且容易死掉
<iGoogle> 放出来了阿
<iGoogle> 哈皮哈皮。你lp呢
<CyrusYzGTt> hulowa§ ...下載你需要的內核版本，，解壓，或者git 下載，進入目錄 下載補丁，patch -p1 < name.patch
<caleb-> NoIE: 某人说你應該在令慈的blog放一個長寬為0的frame
<happyaron> centerpoint: 我这里的nightly很好用
<happyaron> iGoogle: 军训呢。
<iGoogle> @@@不是吧
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我都用上 5.0.2了
<NoIE> caleb-: 新浪博客应该没这功能吧？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 我用 7.x 好吧
<lainme> happyaron: 这么早？
<centerpoint> happyaron: 网页大图多的时候,超过100p,就容易慢死.我内存1g
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 我在 myopera看到你跟你兒子的照片，去刪除吧
<happyaron> lainme: 不早了，他们是两届一起军训
<happyaron> centerpoint: 我这没发现
<lainme> happyaron: 我看错了……我以为是你。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ...額，，，，悲哀，，xul被其他套件綁定。。需要升級很麻煩
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 别到处乱跑。啥地方都找去了。
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 我內存 16G
 * tenzu 拜神
 * centerpoint 话说,今天我遭遇win 7 黑屏警告了
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 呃，我都是用mozilla的binary，自动升级
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 嗯，聆聽神說
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 扯吧你,你服务器阿?
<tenzu> centerpoint: 换个新的bootloader
<iGoogle> happyaron: 64时候，才军训的阿。现在还军训阿。。。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 嗯。。。
<namoamitafo> tenzu: bootloader?
<MadGirl> it has been said that bootloader is boots up the/an OS right?
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ Mem:      16376584    5828420   10548164          0    1068972    2668604
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: geek ?
<happyaron> 。。。
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: geeker ?
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ ASUS N53Sn 自己升級的內存
<happyaron> 拔一条给我吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ...NO,no,no
<centerpoint> 话说我也只见过64G的内存...
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的機器配置 i7-2630QM. intel HD3000 +Nvidia GT550M
<centerpoint> happyaron: 哈皮你机器的配置是?
<happyaron> centerpoint: 1G
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 抱歉, firefox 5已经进debian
<centerpoint> happyaron: 不会是845板子吧?
<namoamitafo> happyaron: firefox 5 支持 vimperator 么
<alpha080> zhichi
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 是 stable? testing ?unstable?還是那個ex..
<happyaron> centerpoint: nf520
<alpha080> 支持阿
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 不知道，我不用
<namoamitafo> ok, 我upgrade了
<iGoogle> 有人在vimicro没。
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: experimental
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: experimental在我源列表里面
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ..這麼危險fork也安裝？
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥危险
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 在當時，我用 unstable就不錯了
<happyaron> roylez: 主席，怎么能让mutt里回复的时候直接使用收件地址来发送？比如说别人发给我b@example.com的地址，我回复的时候直接就用b@example.com发？
<centerpoint> 有支持迅雷网络的下载软件吗?
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: unstable进源要小心的, 因为unstable如果搞了一个不好的优先级会升级到unstable的, experimental永远是很低的优先级
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 我倒知道有解密xunlei協議的插件 chrome和 ff
<happyaron> centerpoint: 迅雷
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ,,嗯，，學習了，原來我理解錯了，謝謝
<centerpoint> happyaron: 这笑话太冷
<happyaron> roylez_: 主席，怎么能让mutt里回复的时候直接使用收件地址来发送？比如说别人发给我b@example.com的地址，我回复的时候直接就用b@example.com发？
<happyaron> centerpoint: lol
<happyaron> r
<iGoogle> happyaron: 他在下片子，你不如问ff
<roylez_> happyaron: 我的配置不就是这样的吗
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 我unstable也进源的, 不过优先级比较低, 目前还没出现过问题
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。跳出来了
<roylez_> iGoogle: 赤裸裸的污蔑
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我發現，我被解開封印，進來後，內存佔用20MB了
<iGoogle> lol
<happyaron> roylez_: 还有，默认发出去的邮件都要gpg签名，咋能在写信的时候偶尔改成不签署？
<happyaron> roylez_: 我再看看，第一个问题可能是我没弄好。
<roylez_> set use_from
<roylez_> set envelope_from=yes
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ,,我當時不會這個區分就用 **>ubuntu>debian>>fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 主席，你家的三款電腦賣得怎麼樣？
<roylez_> happyaron: 签名是你写完的发出去的时候加的，在发信确认的画面里面似乎是按tab还是按g就有菜单
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: ？？？
<happyaron> roylez_: 我的set use_from前有个set from=，这个需要去掉不？
<happyaron> 我试试签名那个
<centerpoint> 现在红帽Linux几乎是生产环境的唯一选择.到现在还是这种情况.debian系从没真正进入生产环境.至少在中国是这样.什么原因泥?
<roylez_> happyaron: 去掉=
<happyaron> roylez_: 是set from=happyaron.xu@gmai....
<soiamso> centerpoint: debian 没有垫背的
<roylez_> happyaron: 你自找的
<iGoogle> happyaron: 来op吧。
<roylez_> happyaron: 在set from=下面来一句set use_from，不冲突的
<iGoogle> 何必手工劳动。
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 我覺得debian是科研機構的除了專門開發的外的主要選擇，，
<iGoogle> 没好玩的。打仗去。
<happyaron> roylez_: 我两句都有，可以吗？还是要把set from=删掉？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你有op的
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> centerpoint: debian用出问题没地方赖
<caleb-> centerpoint: 花钱才有回扣，出问题才能推责任
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ee去刪除 myopera的隱私照片
<happyaron> ...
<caleb-> centerpoint: 用 debian 你啥都没，只有加班加到死
<centerpoint> soiamso: 市场上主流的linux都有厂商支持.看来这很重要
<happyaron> roylez_: gpg那个没有可用的选项。
<centerpoint> 也许是
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 国内还是windows
<centerpoint> 用红帽,就算出了问题,还可以推说"大家都是选择的红帽,我没有做错"
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 不是这样的.windows占到不到一半
<happyaron> centerpoint: 出错了可以赖红帽，说是红帽的问题
<happyaron> centerpoint: 然后花钱让红帽解决
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 你说啥?
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 你要現實點，加上盜版的份額，
<kenifanying> happyaron, pidgin-ofetion编译安装的时候，能否自己指定安装目录？我用cmake 的" -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/home/kenifanying/bin" 选项只能一部分内容安装到自己的主目录下，还是有部分内容得安装在/usr目录下……
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 使用 “ccmake . ”可以
<CyrusYzGTt> 先 cmake .
<GNUdog>  ee ????
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, cmake的时候需要自己添加选项吗？
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 用翻版 M￥， 还不如debian ?
<happyaron> kenifanying: 这个我还真没研究能不能安装到自己的安装目录。
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 当然现实了.生产环境的windows大部分也是盗版阿
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 可目前状况是d版m$多
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 如果不用 ccmake .就需要
<happyaron> GNUdog: 拜见botu
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 光算正版真没什么了
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 是先cmake,然后ccmake吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ..這是社會環境，逼迫需要windows
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ ...
<soiamso> namoamitafo: 反正老板是不管你用什么系统的
<kenifanying> happyaron, squeeze没有打包openfetion,自己编译，不想弄到/usr下面去，删起来麻烦……
<GNUdog> Aron, xchat for Mac ???
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 嗯，如果需要詳細的配置 按 "t"
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 也没有那个老板逼迫你用m$ , 只是会关心有人来查盗版的时候有没有问题
<happyaron> kenifanying: 直接从unstable拿包，应该没啥问题
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 谢谢，我试试……
<happyaron> kenifanying: 我这几天把openfetion弄到squeeze-backports，你看用得上不？
<happyaron> GNUdog: 没有啊，我不用mac啊。
<centerpoint> soiamso: 中小站点,微软懒得查盗版
<happyaron> GNUdog: irssi
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 老版需要doc(x),xls(x)
<GNUdog> ??????
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 我在官方文档里面甚至说直接在源里面加unstable然后aptitude install然后去掉的方法
<kenifanying> happyaron, 开testing或者unstable的源的话是可以，直接用deb的话还得安装libssl的依赖……
<GNUdog> ?? port ?? irssi ??
<kenifanying> happyaron, 弄到squeeze-backports上挺好的……
<kenifanying> happyaron, 像fcitx那样
<happyaron> kenifanying: 那你等我backport一个行吗，我晚上搞，这几天就能过。
<happyaron> kenifanying: 嗯
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 服务器不需要用到这两个软件吧？
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 呵呵，没事，还是squeeze-backports比较靠谱
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 我说的是生产环境.主要是服务器
<happyaron> kenifanying: 你需要哪个，是openfetion还是pidgin插件？
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 不是, 我说官方好像没怎么表示各种WARNING, CAUTION的样子
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 了解，回头加上。
<kenifanying> happyaron, 如果可以的话，两个都backports吧，我只需要pidgin的，但是其它人可能需要ofetion
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ...數據庫。。中小型的
<kenifanying> happyaron, 辛苦啦……
<happyaron> kenifanying: 好的，那我都弄弄。
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 但是对APT-pining表示各种WARNING, CAUTION
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 国内的老板们都还热衷于传真，doc 这些都是内部用的
<happyaron> kenifanying: 没事，backports一般就是重新编译下，没啥大问题。
<kenifanying> happyaron, 还有那个libqq-pidgin的插件有兴趣打包没？
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 那当然了。。。
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 现在更喜欢发 pdf
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 服務器，我見過還是 windows的，，而且是盜版，，竟然有些還安裝遊戲，，，
<sikao_lfs1> 这种频道一次最长能发多少字？
<happyaron> kenifanying: 可以考虑，不知道成不成熟。
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 我还是用着这个各种warning的方案
<kenifanying> happyaron, 我自己还不会打包，虽然不稳定，但是可以考虑到sid
<soiamso> sikao_lfs1: 一个数据包的长度？
<happyaron> kenifanying: 有多不稳定呢
<centerpoint> soiamso: 是的.都是中小的.他们占的份额越来越小
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 額，，我看到的都是 windows+M#Office
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 前两天我看见说有个破坏mbr的病毒很猖狂
<happyaron> kenifanying: 进sid十天内没有严重bug会自动进testing
<sikao_lfs1> soiamso: 我的意思是说，如果我一次说话，到底能写多少字发出来？
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 是的.都是中小的.他们占的份额越来越小
<kenifanying> happyaron, 用过，文字聊天基本没问题，功能很少，但是还可以……
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ....額。。
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 其实老板们都不管你用什么，有个答案就可以了
<soiamso> sikao_lfs1: 1024 ?
<roylez_> happyaron: 两句都有没问题的
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 你應該說盈利份額
<NoIE> 软件跨平台的越多越好，病毒跨平台的越少越好。
<kenifanying> happyaron, 验证码也可以输入了
<happyaron> roylez_: 哦
<happyaron> kenifanying: 赞
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: soiamso; 像优酷,土豆之类的大网站.清一色的Linux
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 嗯，
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 所以现在就来 BI 了，不用天天搞 xls
<sikao_lfs1> soiamso: 算了。我来测试一下。算了。先建个频道去测试。不到这里捣乱
<happyaron> kenifanying: 但是我今天看有人说老是会disconnect
<kenifanying> happyaron, 我对libqq-pidgin还不是很了解，我看到microcai也在开发，你具体可以跟他联系联系……
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 現在，老版興linux了，，
<kenifanying> happyaron, 我自己用没问题……
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 不仅是盈利.从服务器的数量上看,也是这样的
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 我记得有清一色windows 2003的一个著名的国内
<roylez_> happyaron: 按p出gpg菜单
<GNUdog> happyaron: 测试测试
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 桌面还没有开始吧，
<c43035_> test
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 哪个网站?
<^k^> c43035_, ....  ㍮ 
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 忘了, 我等会儿去查下
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 嗯
<happyaron> roylez_: 看到了，然后选clear就行吗
<MaskRay> happyaron: mutt?
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 老板傻了吧?
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 你那个企业的老板连用什么都管？
<happyaron> GNUdog: ok
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 也是看到的资料, 我没做过nmap
<happyaron> MaskRay: 嗯
<c43035_> ..
<GNUdog> happyaron: 嗯嗯，刚找我是有事还是？
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 我說的是，現在
<happyaron> GNUdog: 就是很少见到你，拜一下，呵呵
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 为啥用windows 2003就是傻?
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: nmap ?
<c43035_> 什么22点？？
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ...
<caleb-> 资本家不傻，有便宜好用的当然要用
<GNUdog> happyaron: Orz  拜下 aron
<MaskRay> roylez_: 如果要折腾 mutt，看什么好
<caleb-> 傻子才用 windows 服务器啊
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 因为公司大的话,资金和技术能跟上,Linux的总体成本会很低
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: nmap -O不是能部分探测系统的?
<soiamso> caleb-: 用linux不便宜阿，要投资在人身上
<happyaron> caleb-: MS都用windows服务器，lol
<kenifanying> MaskRay, http://wiki.freebsdchina.org/doc/m/mutt_gmail_usage
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 呵呵.是的.但是大网站几乎都是集群
<kenifanying> MaskRay, 我从那入门的
<caleb-> happyaron: 他们零成本啊
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<sikao_lfs1> soiamso: 其实你也忽略了人培训成本。
<kenifanying> MaskRay, 然后看http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-to-mutt.xml
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gentoo Linux Documentation -- QuickStart Guide to Mutt E-Mail
<sikao_lfs1> 对于完全没接触过电脑的彻底“外行”，Linux的某些发行版将比Windows更容易上手。因为Linux基本不需要任何维护，应用软件现在也完全足够 应付日常需要。反观Windows，如果你不知道如何安装软件，你的Windows将基本处于瘫痪状态。没有杀毒软件，没有office，没有程序编译 器，Windows默认的播放器不支持rmvb，mkv，看电影无法外挂字幕，等等。同样ï¼
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 就测不出来了?
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 网络我不怎么懂
<kenifanying> MadGirl, http://home.ustc.edu.cn/~lixuebai/GNU/MuttConfig.html
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 你nmap google,永远都是景山的机房的那几台服务器
<kenifanying> MaskRay, http://home.roadrunner.com/~computertaijutsu/mutt.html
<NoIE> 大学课堂上讲的竟然是ms服务器，不知道写教材的拿了多少好处。
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 然后?
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 我通常 nmap -v -A -T5 url完事。。。
<soiamso> sikao_lfs1: 老板们也不是傻的，只要结果，最简单的是看有没有证书
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 但是google的服务器何止几十万台?
<happyaron> centerpoint: 很多服务器可以用一个ip啊
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 很多东西是测不到的
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 那个finger啥的是怎么回事
<sikao_lfs1> soiamso: 我感觉没那么多难的东西。真要是工作中的东西。都是简单的。
<MaskRay> kenifanying: 谢谢
<happyaron> centerpoint: 后面放n层交换机，你咋能从ip上看出来呢
<sikao_lfs1> soiamso: 很多东西上手困难，也就刚开始。
<centerpoint> happyaron: 可以的.
<kenifanying> happyaron, openfetion在testing下有没图标？我自己编译的时候没有图标，得自己加……
<centerpoint> happyaron: 我是说很多服务器可以用一个ip
<centerpoint> happyaron: 确实看不出来
<kenifanying> MaskRay, 你用什么系统？
<happyaron> centerpoint: 嗯，是啊，我也这么说啊。
<namoamitafo> kenifanying: 他gentoo
<happyaron> kenifanying: 应该是有的
<happyaron> kenifanying: 没有的话，就是因为路径问题吧。。。
<kenifanying> namoamitafo, gentoo的文档很好呀，我用debian很多参考gentoo文档的……
<namoamitafo> kenifanying: debian文档也不错
<kenifanying> happyaron, 谢谢^_^
<happyaron> 感觉archlinux的wiki不错
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: finger什么的都是针对单一的传统主机说的
<namoamitafo> kenifanying: archlinux的wiki我也看的
<MaskRay> kenifanying: gentoo ~amd64
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 单一主机可以测对么?
<roylez_> MaskRay: 乱搜
<roylez_> happyaron: 对
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 集群的体系结构是复杂的,分布式的,\
<happyaron> roylez_: 谢主席
<kenifanying> happyaron, 我用debian，通常是debian，gentoo的文档为主，然后参考ubuntu, fedora, arch的wiki……
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 传统的方法难以了解他的内部拓扑
<happyaron> kenifanying: 呵呵
<GNUcat> 似乎这个 client 还
<GNUcat> 错
<MaskRay> gentoo/arch wiki，其他就不看了
<happyaron> GNUcat: 还错？
<caleb-> kenifanying: google 比较快
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 应该是吧
<GNUcat> happyaron, just another damn shit client
<namoamitafo> kenifanying: Debian文档蛮好的我个人觉得
<happyaron> lol
<kenifanying> caleb-, google之后发现通常的结果都是指向那几个wiki的……
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 我见过一个9台服务器的小集群,但是每台服务器上插了8根千兆网线连成复杂的集群体系
<kenifanying> caleb-, 我也是通过google的,比如 "debian mutt" " gentoo mutt"
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 哦, 算是给我这种菜鸟长见识了
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 这样可以达到热备或者是负载均衡的效果
<c43035_> test
<GNUcat> 这次这个，看起来是还可以
<^k^> c43035_, ....  ㍮ 
<happyaron> g
<happyaron> GNUcat: mac?
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 我对集群很感兴趣,但是也只是知道一点点
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 网络我几乎啥都不知
<kenifanying> happyaron, 你有没在debian下用过texmacs ?
<GNUcat> happyaron: yep，公司里的 xchat 显然比刚才几个都好用
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: linux也知道的很少
<happyaron> kenifanying: 没有
<GNUcat> irssi 主要是 MAC 的键位映射不一样
<happyaron> GNUcat: 啥时侯成mac党了
<lolicon> 今日在书桌的书堆下发现一个蟑螂窝。。。吓死我了。。
<GNUcat> happyaron: 很早了
<happyaron> GNUcat: 还木有正经用过mac
<namoamitafo> mac还GNU啊
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 我很希望遇到懂集群的大牛给我上上课
<happyaron> centerpoint: 看书吧。。。
<kenifanying> happyaron, 用这种非主流的东西还真难受，遇到问题都没地方问……
<wwb> test
<GNUcat> happyaron: 如果用的话，一定要用 limechat
<happyaron> kenifanying: 呵呵
<^k^> wwb, ....  ㍮ 
<happyaron> GNUcat: 木有条件买水果电脑啊。。。
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 以后啥时候我要学下linux.
<GNUcat> happyaron: 面包会有的
<centerpoint> happyaron: 很多东西是要有实际经验才能领受的.我现在很多疑问.
<happyaron> 嗯
<luoshu> 问一下,linux下有无透过zip或rar文件播放音乐的软件阿?
<happyaron> centerpoint: 自己虚拟机，或者是找网络中心给你个实验室
<void1> luoshu: 没有
<tommy_> 装KUBUNTU界面然后卸载完了,开机还是KUBUNTU的界面
<GNUcat> 那个 nickname 还是留给公司用好了
<centerpoint> happyaron: 我试过.虚拟机实现复杂实验比较困难. 找几台pc倒是可以实现
<centerpoint> happyaron: 我感觉以后集群和云计算是方向
<happyaron> centerpoint: 嗯，多搞几台电脑研究吧，我也想研究呢。。。
<NoIE> tommy_: 安装一个引导界面，把原来的覆盖掉。
<namoamitafo> 就是说那个kubuntu的splash......
<centerpoint> happyaron: 当看到一个机柜的集群在闪烁灯光.我仿佛看到了澎湃的计算能力和坚不可摧的平台
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 分布式计算?
<sikao_lfs1> namoamitafo: 你看看http://www.boobooke.com/bbs/thread-5115-1-1.html
<happyaron> centerpoint: 然后发现有很多机柜其实没那么强悍
<^k^> ⇪ title: 赶星：Linux开源集群架构---[收集中2011年6月更新] - 我爱Linux - 播布客. - Powered by Discuz!
<centerpoint> happyaron: 是的. 那些杂牌的个人服务器的机柜就逊色多了
<happyaron> centerpoint: 名牌的放到垃圾手里，也还是一堆废品。。。
<happyaron> centerpoint: 国内有多少名牌的东西被用成了废品。。。
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 分布式计算的入侵检测系统比较nb
<centerpoint> happyaron: 精辟. 杂牌的放在高手手里,一样的稳定高效
<centerpoint> happyaron: 就像谷歌早期的服务器群
<happyaron> 嗯
<GNUcat> centerpoint: 早期？现在一样也是 PC 群啊
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 入侵检测...我对安全了解甚少
<sikao_lfs1> centerpoint:你看看http://www.boobooke.com/bbs/thread-5115-1-1.html
<centerpoint> GNUcat: 是的.谷歌一直是pc群.所以很nb
<kenifanying> happyaron, 科大的debian源有限速吗？
<sikao_lfs1> 刚才谁说要集群？我乱发了。
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 有个很著名的入侵检测系统
<happyaron> kenifanying: 没听说有。
<happyaron> snort？
<sikao_lfs1> 另外好像有个叫张宴的。好像专门有个自己的博客，上面有些新浪的负载均衡方面的东西。
<happyaron> 他那博客早都不更新了。
<sikao_lfs1> 恩。
<kenifanying> happyaron, 教育网内访问sjtu的源通常可以上M, 访问科大的源，虽然ping值比sjtu的小，但是通常速度不快……
<centerpoint> happyaron: 自己建个源,要达到什么条件才能进入发行版的列表呢?
<roylez_> centerpoint: 达到靠谱的标准
<happyaron> kenifanying: 路由问题吧。。
<happyaron> centerpoint: 主席说的对
<happyaron> kenifanying: 科大源到北方联通，数据要在北京上海之间来回走两趟。。。
<GNUcat> happyaron: 太正常了
<GNUcat> 教育网就是神
<centerpoint> happyaron: 恩.我们经理想建个源,这样也算是广告
<happyaron> GNUcat: 谁这么脑残啊，重复也就重复了，还是在南北间最繁忙的线路上这么干。。。
<happyaron> centerpoint: 暂
<happyaron> centerpoint: 准备服务器吧，hoho
<kenifanying> happyaron, 诶……这么复杂
<GNUcat> happyaron: 路由表很少更新，只要能通，木有人管的
<wwb> quit
<happyaron> GNUcat: 嗯。。。
<centerpoint> happyaron: 服务器多的是.带宽也不是问题
<GNUcat> centerpoint: 木有独享百兆的外网带宽，基本就放弃吧
<happyaron> centerpoint: 赞
<caleb-> debian 源还好吧，占用不大
<happyaron> centerpoint: 什么公司啊。
<centerpoint> GNUcat: 独享百兆小case
<kenifanying> centerpoint, 感兴趣什么公司……
<happyaron> ubuntu发布新版的时候压力比较大。。。
<GNUcat> centerpoint: 透露下公司名称呗
<roylez_> tenzu: http://jandan.net/2011/06/28/truck-river.html
<centerpoint> 一个IDC公司
<mzgcz> 22:44 *** NAMES mzgcz GNUcat if_else luoshu imagelife iPeipei lolicon mouli MopperWhite kim_linux kenifanying ezsmoke roylez_ Pwnna Gefenbauer centerpoint sssslang Faaarmer void1 @^k^ RavenChan drake_tang alvin_rxg Siton touparx metbsd FrankLv Openfree^ sikao_lfs1 gplfeng kevinqcs soiamso Freebuilder adam8157 alpha080 ysyk caleb- CyrusYzGTt ofan namoamitafo xinli zhangkaixuan a16g wzssyqa happyaron mikeandmore emacsy
<mzgcz> in fivesheep loader Kandu MaskRay luoq MadGirl vic maivel oyotat wsgdlhy rypervenche UTF-81 tenzu fennng bazhang xiamx urlgrabber lqi M3aCu1pa freeflying MeaCulpa_ aaronyy tonyhit gfrog @ChanServ lubotu2 copyleft inimino ubuntulo1 penghb ianp kevc ArneGoet1e roylez
<happyaron> sohu源是现在最脑残的官方mirror
<GNUcat> centerpoint: 难道是新网或者万网？ hohoho
<mzgcz> xinli: hi
<happyaron> mzgcz: 你怎么了。。。
<centerpoint> GNUcat: 小idc
<GNUcat> happyaron: 这啥啊？
<kenifanying> happyaron, 163的也不咋样
<GNUcat> happyaron: T 之…
<wwb> ..
<kenifanying> happyaron, 还是几个大学的源靠普
<centerpoint> GNUcat: 但是没点资本是不能作idc的
<happyaron> kenifanying: 清华的不靠普
<zhangkaixuan> happyaron: 完全同意 163也快成搜狐那样了
<^k^> mzgcz:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<GNUcat> centerpoint: 我这里倒是还好，Ubuntu 学校有，Debian 的话，直接去台湾
<centerpoint> 我一直用网易的源
<GNUcat> FC、RHEL 去公司搞，还不错，嗯
<kenifanying> happyaron, 清华是重点高校里面相当封闭的
<happyaron> GNUcat: 用科大的吧， ftp.cn.debian.org
<kenifanying> happyaron, 从来不用它的源
<centerpoint> 感觉非常好,很稳定
<zhangkaixuan> happyaron: 现在暂用中科大的吧 希望能够稳定
<GNUcat> happyaron: 怕外网蛋疼
<ofan> 163还好吧
<happyaron> kenifanying: 清华现在也部分对外开放了，但是感觉不好。
<GNUcat> happyaron: 欸，对了。你最后去哪里了？
<centerpoint> 你们用大学的源,难道都是学生? 教育网?
<happyaron> zhangkaixuan: 科大的是debian中国区主服务器，目前来看是相当不错的。
<kenifanying> happyaron, 开放的很少，至少跟sjtu,bjtu,ustc对比起来
<happyaron> zhangkaixuan: 很多地方比ftp.tw.d.o还好。
 * GNUcat <--- 嫩学生
<kenifanying> centerpoint, 大学的源公网也可以用的
<happyaron> GNUcat: 还没出结果
<kenifanying> centerpoint,sjtu , bjtu,ustc都可以
<GNUcat> happyaron: 报的哪里哇？
<soiamso> kenifanying: 只有联通能用吧
<centerpoint> kenifanying: 跨网的话速度很悲剧
<kenifanying> zhangkaixuan, sjtu的也很好……
<happyaron> bjtu带宽最小，大家少给它压力，呵呵。
<happyaron> sjtu的，南方就使劲用吧，反正是教育网南方核心节点。
<kenifanying> soiamso, 不知道电信咋样，我家在南方，用联通连sjtu的源是没问题的
<happyaron> GNUcat: 基本都是北京的。
<ysyk> 谁在呼叫
<centerpoint> 现在互联互通真是悲剧阿....
<GNUcat> happyaron: 赞，到时候来北京，我请你吃饭哈
<happyaron> GNUcat: 先谢啦。
<GNUcat> happyaron: （小声说，像老侯这种不靠谱的人，哎…
<happyaron> centerpoint: 开mirror吧，idc开mirror真好。
<happyaron> GNUcat: lol
<caleb-> 不要和垃圾 ftp.tw.d.o 比较啊
<GNUcat> freeflying: 我知道你在挂机，哇哈哈哈哈
<caleb-> ftp.tw.d.o 前阵子还指到 kr 去了
<centerpoint> happyaron: 他们搞这样的源,每年没几十万是不行的.他们真的是无私奉献?
<happyaron> caleb-: 要和ftp.de.d.o比较，呵呵。
<happyaron> centerpoint: 学校没啥的，反正钱都已经花了
<caleb-> ftp.tw.d.o 一个月不出问题就要烧高香了
<happyaron> centerpoint: sohu 163这样的，感觉是不差这点钱，但很缺人维护。
<GNUcat> caleb-: AndrewLee 基本都是和高校一起的
<mzgcz> xinli: 在吗?
<GNUcat> TW 的源压力太大了
<centerpoint> happyaron: 那些nb公司你觉得会缺人?
<happyaron> centerpoint: 他们基本没有分派人手来维护mirror
<zhangkaixuan> kenifanying: 还没试过 以前一直163 后来中科大
<wwb> ,,,
<centerpoint> happyaron: 再说做个源也没啥可维护的.让高手负责,半个人就够了
<GNUcat> adam8157: ping
<adam8157> GNUcat: pong, botus?
<centerpoint> happyaron: 源就是一个烧钱的机器.技术上到没啥
<GNUcat> adam8157: 哈哈哈
<happyaron> centerpoint: 现在sohu和163都是双机负载均衡，多线接入，但是没有人管，架设也是凑合凑合
<centerpoint> happyaron: 说的有道理
<xzc> 我用empthy登录facebook，提示网络错误，是不是因为被墙的缘故？
<GNUcat> adam8157: 所以说，世界真是小呢～
<happyaron> GNUcat: tw源的压力，怎么能和de比呢。。。
<kenifanying> xzc, 是的
<happyaron> GNUcat: de基本上随时都是1Gbps跑满。。。
<GNUcat> happyaron: 所有大中华的源，基本都是从 TW 同步的
<kenifanying> xzc, 上代理，否则无法访问……
<Siton> 我們學校的源就是兩個人維護的，並不難
<xzc> 我家用不了vpn
<centerpoint> happyaron: 多线接入是机房层面的. 系统不用管这个. 均衡,热备,分布式是必须的
<happyaron> GNUcat: 现在有ftp.cn.debian.org了，直接从ftp-master得到更新。
<wwb> 哇，，终于好像貌似正常登录了，，能欢迎下不，，谢谢
<kenifanying> xzc, 话说上了facebook，没什么认识的人，也没什么好玩的
<xzc> 只能用ssh代理
<adam8157> GNUcat: 其实之前不是很认识你, 坛子里你是个别的名字, irc里头我又不咋说话...
<adam8157> GNUcat: 呵呵
<GNUcat> happyaron: 嗯，USTC 给力了之后，AndrewLee 的压力就小了
<centerpoint> happyaron: 安全也是灰常重要的.不然真悲剧了
<GNUcat> adam8157: 我已经有3年木有在这个 IRC 活跃了
<happyaron> GNUcat: 国内的anheng和sohu现在是从ustc同步了，清华应该也是，别的不知道。
<happyaron> centerpoint: sohu和163似乎在ubuntu发布的时候从没宕机过。
<centerpoint> happyaron: 你了解anheng吗?
<GNUcat> op 都被别人抢走了（泪奔
<happyaron> centerpoint: 不是很了解，但有点接触
<kenifanying> GNUcat, 前op?
<happyaron> GNUcat: 是 freeflying 弄没的，找他要，lol
<GNUcat> freeflying: 坏蛋，出来！！
<happyaron> lol
<centerpoint> happyaron: 说说看? 这是家idc把? 我很感兴趣
<GNUcat> happyaron: 终于找到元凶了
<adam8157> GNUcat: 额 是么? 我貌似没你混的时间那么长...
<adam8157> GNUcat: ff在上海貌似...
<happyaron> centerpoint: 他们那个刘世伟一直热衷于龙芯和debian，所以就做了个mirror
<happyaron> centerpoint: 了解很少。
<happyaron> GNUcat: 嗯。
<GNUcat> adam8157: 没事，等我电话骚扰他
<centerpoint> happyaron: 怪不得呢...
<happyaron> GNUcat: 是ee惹了ff，然后ff把不活跃的都给清理了。
<GNUcat> happyaron: 原来如此
<adam8157> GNUcat: 之前你看到我这个昵称会熟悉么?
<GNUcat> adam8157: 还好吧，似乎有些印象
<GNUcat> adam8157: 我熟悉的人，已经很少出现了
<adam8157> GNUcat: 可能你活跃的时候我叫xeoc, 头像是RMS
<GNUcat> ee 这个艾斯比也不上了
<GNUcat> 前几天还见到他
<wzssyqa> iGoogle ^
<happyaron> GNUcat: 他天天上
<GNUcat> happyaron: 前几天调戏过他一起
<GNUcat> 一次
<centerpoint> 现在应对ddos有什么好办法? 请高人指点.现在我这里只有挨打,毫无应对策略
 * wzssyqa 本着看热闹不嫌事大的精神围观火星撞地球
<GNUcat> centerpoint: 只能挨打
<happyaron> centerpoint: 上级路由器抛包
<GNUcat> 半个月前，HE 的 fmt 核心节点被 10GB 的带宽攻击，直接瘫痪了一天
<centerpoint> happyaron: 是啊,你怎么什么都懂
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 傳統用 fail2bin
<wwb> list
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 傳統用 fail2ban
<happyaron> centerpoint: 看了几本闲书，操作起来不行，没有实战经验。
<GNUcat> adam8157: 我在想，如果我把台式机装成 Ubuntu，kzhang 会发疯不会 lol
<centerpoint> happyaron: 上机路由抛包能保证其他机器不受影响,但是自己还是要挂
<happyaron> ce
<happyaron> centerpoint: 不会啊。
<centerpoint> happyaron: Ddos 关键是那个D阿
<adam8157> GNUcat: 今天我还和CAI QIAN那个组的Gris商量在办公室改用Arch... Yum神码的实在太弱了...
<centerpoint> happyaron: 你无法区分谁是正常连接
<happyaron> centerpoint: 你找到一个特征，然后让上级路由器把向你去的包里符合那个条件都抛掉。
<wwb> quit
<GNUcat> adam8157: 你那个位置还好吧。我那个位置，fedora 的几个人，比如吴鹏正好能看到我的屏幕
<happyaron> centerpoint: 无法区分的话，就只能增强系统的挨打能力了。。。
<centerpoint> happyaron: 既然是D,就是无特征
<centerpoint> happyaron: 唯一的特征就是目标地址一致
<centerpoint> happyaron: 只有挨打
<happyaron> centerpoint: ，，，
<happyaron> centerpoint: 挨吧，没着。
<freeflying> adam8157: 你在RH?
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 你可以调查DDOS来自的ip
<GNUcat> freeflying: 还我OP！！！！
<adam8157> GNUcat: 我现在办公室再用fedora+awesome, 别人能看出来我用什么?
<adam8157> f
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 人家傻阿
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 伪造的包
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯, 三月底的时候面的, 那个时候你知道的啊
<wzssyqa> centerpoint: 应该还是有点特征的吧？
<wzssyqa> centerpoint: 再怎么着也是伪造的
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 再说D dos , 查出ip又能怎么着
<freeflying> adam8157: 哦
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 利用防火墙啊
<GNUdog> freeflying: 看，放走多少人去 RH
<centerpoint> wzssyqa: 伪造的包也是包阿,不要看不起伪造的包,还是会让路由挂掉
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 实际情况中,防火墙中看不中用
<wzssyqa> centerpoint: 我是说伪造的包，应该有特征吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 那个时候你问我去不去上海, 但是北京有妹子啊 呵呵
<freeflying> GNUdog: 油田他没都会来我们这的
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 当然不是自己造的防火墙
<freeflying> adam8157: 我们北京现在有职位了
<centerpoint> wzssyqa: 分布式的.特征可以改
<adam8157> freeflying: - -!
<GNUdog> freeflying: 说实话，木有看懂你说的啥
<freeflying> adam8157: 前些时候我还面了一个RH的
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 我知道,你说的硬件防火墙,一个20万
<adam8157> GNUdog: 尽管改啦, 只要你不影响工作, 目前还是有几个私有rpm包要用的, 今天刚写了个PKGBUILD解决了一部分
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 上次我从哪里看到可以利用那个免费的超级防火墙
<GNUdog> adam8157: console 这种东西伤不起啊
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 不要相信
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 利用那个可以reset数据的防火墙
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 你要了解什么是ddos,什么是流量攻击
<adam8157> freeflying: 是咩~~ 当时没听你的, 这边薪水要少了啊, 555... RH挺好的, 我想跟这边, 到时候有转kernel developer的时候再说吧...
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 好吧, 我不说了.
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这个包debian有, 而且实在受不了就拿rpm转嘛, 没好大事情
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 一百兆,两百兆可以,一个G两个G呢?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 犹豫中
<freeflying> adam8157: 不错，加油
<freeflying> adam8157: 争取像Wang Cong一样，work from home
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我建议你还是用一段时间fedora或者rhel, 毕竟生产机器
<GNUdog> adam8157: 日常工作，就需要三样东西
<GNUdog> adam8157: firefox、evaluation 和 xchat
<adam8157> freeflying: :-) wangcong前几天还在邮件里埋汰我们qe...当developer真霸气啊...
<centerpoint> GNUdog: 你的工作真好,居然不用qq
<GNUdog> centerpoint: 肯定不用的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这仨没啥障碍吧...我在用Vimperator mutt irssi, 主要是beaker-redhat, console和kerberos
<GNUdog> adam8157: 其实，我那天看了下，mac os x 完全能顶上的
<GNUdog> adam8157: beaker 用 WEB 就好，反正我目前是被临时抓去搞 network 的
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 攻击源来自国内?
<iGoogle> GNUdog: 你这3个，可以用opera代替。来吧。11.50
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯, 实际上都是小障碍, 但是还是要确定不会影响工作再变
<GNUdog> iGoogle: 我去，快来看 ee
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 国外可能那么大流量吗?
<adam8157> GNUdog: 过几天你弄errata就知道web完全不给力了...
<iGoogle> 居然开3个。 看啥
<GNUdog> adam8157: 那个时候，我就转向 perl 了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 一行命令能生成一大堆一大堆的job xml...
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 服务器架在国外
<GNUdog> 我们去玩这个吧 http://www.longene.org/index.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux兼容内核网站 | UnifiedKernel Website
<centerpoint> namoamitafo:  服务器在国内,攻击源也在国内
<adam8157> GNUdog: N年前就抛弃wine了...
<centerpoint> 兼容内核,是不是win下的病毒也可以在linux下肆虐?
<iGoogle> centerpoint: 对的
<centerpoint> wine个病毒试试....
<iGoogle> lol
<namoamitafo> iGoogle: 不会吧, 现在兼容内核都做那么好了?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 我还以为是 wine 进入内核态，半天还是跑在用户态的
<adam8157> iGoogle: 装嫩的大叔.. 还lol 真是orz啊...
<iGoogle> namoamitafo: 等几年吧。别太信
<adam8157> GNUdog: 那个是在用户态用wine配合, 实际的内核态不是wine
<GNUdog> iGoogle: ee，来摸摸～
<adam8157> GNUdog: 它在内核态加了兼容层
<centerpoint> 有没有狗狗烧香阿? 比较喜欢狗狗,不喜欢熊猫. 我wine个试试
<GNUdog> adam8157: soga
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 兼容内核是不是只是维护了ntapi?
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 我想应该不是在linux内核下重新实现ntapi吧
<iGoogle> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f6329119o1p0.html
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 介个不晓得, 应该不止吧
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你被淹了么?
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 我觉得他们做不了什么, 做不到reactos的内核的程度
<iGoogle> 我才不住那种烂地方
 * MeaCulpa1 follow5 同步到sina微博的功能被“阻塞”了
<adam8157> namoamitafo: reactos现在相当废品啊, 他们精神境界不如reactos, 但是实际效果还是好些的
<adam8157> iGoogle: 果然是富二代的老豆
<namoamitafo> adam8157: reactos的内核应该不错吧
<lolicon> 。。。
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 你说啥reactos废品?
<adam8157> namoamitafo: reactos现在效果很废品...当然了, 他们是拿来玩的, 不要太较真
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 你确定内核的实现很废么
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 那就不知道了. 只是说表明看, 实现效果不咋样
 * adam8157 手机充满电就睡觉...
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 你只是看看shell, win32api啥的, 他win32api很大程度上是借鉴wine的代码
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 而Longene, 我不太相信是啥好东西
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 其实吧, 我觉得, nt的核肯定还是比较精致的, 不能看它某些垃圾的表现. 而reactos反过来黑盒, 从外部推不到内部, 实现起来肯定不如
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 说实话, 我都不喜欢, 但是, 他们就是玩嘛 呵呵
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 列举下nt内核的什么垃圾表现
<ofan> 同问
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 表明, 隐藏了很多细节, 反而使得事情更复杂了
<adam8157> 表面
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 我还不懂nt内核的啥垃圾表现
<GNUdog> adam8157: anyway, win32 event handler 还不错
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 我也不太清楚您如何了解nt内核的
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 没说内核垃圾, 我说内核应该很精致, 只是说win的很多东西很糟糕...
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 可能刚说的不清楚
<freeflying> GNUdog: adam8157 你们都好好在RH干，过两年再来我们这边
<GNUdog> freeflying: 就怕你不要我们了（泪奔
<adam8157> freeflying: 呵呵 你那有developer么...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 上海有几个酗酒成性的 kernel developer
<adam8157> freeflying: 万一我能做而且想做kernel developer的时候rh不让我做...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我酒量还可以, 你会知道的 呵呵
<iGoogle> ff真厉害，不出钱养2个间谍，还省培训费。
<namoamitafo> 自知我是linux新手
<GNUdog> iGoogle: 间谍你妹
<adam8157> iGoogle: 同上
 * adam8157 我对RH还是很有感情滴...
 * GNUdog 大爱红色的帽子…
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你现在还在用u?
<freeflying> adam8157: 南大富士通kernel team有个俱乐部，入会的话要先喝5瓶啤酒
<GNUdog> adam8157: mac os x
<GNUdog> 台式机是 u
<namoamitafo> GNUdog: 啥U
<adam8157> freeflying: 当时没想来北京的时候, 差点去了富士通, 签字前最后一刻被妹子阻止了
<GNUdog> freeflying: 难度系数不高
<adam8157> freeflying: 5瓶, 太闹着玩儿了, 我山东滴...
<GNUdog> namoamitafo: Ubuntu
<adam8157> GNUdog: 挺好多人说, ubuntu最后都会变成心中的初恋...
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 山东是5瓶白酒吧
<GNUdog> adam8157: 还好啦。只是高中的时候就是用的 U 和 D 了
<GNUdog> 喔。还有 G
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 那没有, 我都是偶尔喝, 没练...我就一斤, 亲戚中有两斤的
<GNUdog> zhllg 也不见了，哎
<iGoogle> 居然是jyf类
<saimazoon> hello
<saimazoon> is there any chinese linux users group in beijing?
<saimazoon> one that arranges regular meetings
<GNUdog> saimazoon: lots of
<^k^> saimazoon, 好  ㍯ 
<GNUdog> saimazoon: check www.beijinglug.org
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哦, 我是变到D之后一往情深了好几年, 最近想出轨到A了...
<saimazoon> thanks
<adam8157> GNUdog: 介个还活跃中么?
<saimazoon> GNUdog, that address is wrong
<GNUdog> saimazoon: we have monthly meeting
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 山东是不是过年之后如果不灌醉就不算义气?
<GNUdog> saimazoon: ooops, this URI is temp down, waiting for approval of ICP license
<GNUdog> adam8157: which one?
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 没有哦, 不想灌, 不想醉, 但是如果一定要喝尽兴, 藏着掖着可能就要被灌了
<adam8157> GNUdog: blug
<GNUdog> adam8157: sure
<adam8157> GNUdog: http://www.clubbeautiful.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Beijing GNU/Linux User Group (BLUG) - Home
<adam8157> GNUdog: 那莫非得加一个?
<GNUdog> adam8157: waiting for ICP license
<adam8157> GNUdog: 介个网址就OK啊
<GNUdog> adam8157: sure, because this one is not waiting for ICP license, so they can set an A record point to a IP that is located in HK
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哦, 发现我来北京之前的那两个月, 神马活动都有, fedora的, gnome3的, fx的, 我一来, 六月冷清得很...
<GNUdog> adam8157: gov will deny your request if you set an A record that resolved a non-china IP add
<adam8157> GNUdog: 额, 那个org国内注册的啊?
<GNUdog> adam8157: An A-record is an entry in your DNS zone file that maps each domain name (e.g. yourdomain.com) or subdomain (e.g. subdomain.yourdomain.com) to an IPv4 address.
<GNUdog> adam8157: 和你哪里注册的无关
<adam8157> GNUdog: 介个我知道, 我也有自己的域名, 那为什么要那个执照?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 如果你的域名要解析的国内的 80 口服务器，就必须备案
<adam8157> GNUdog: 主机在国内?
<GNUdog> adam8157: sure
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这样啊...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 睡了...困
<GNUdog> adam8157: good 9
<alvin_rxg> 不都是 gn8么？怎么 g9 了……
<llk> hello
<^k^> llk, 好  ㍘ 
<llk> 第一次来这里
<llk> ~
<lolicon> ><><><><
<whh> opera 11.50 已经出来了
<arzyu> opera 11.50
<whh> 速度很快
<kiss990a> kim_linux, irc的离开信息怎么可以设置成显示音乐？
<kim_linux> kiss990a: 神马东西？
<kiss990a> 你现在是离开状态，离开消息是显示成播放的音乐
<metbsd> 安装完系统，第一件事就是按照谷歌浏览器，卸载其他全部浏览器
<kim_linux> kiss990a: irc有离开信息？
<kim_linux> metbsd: google chrome那浏览器实在是。。＝ ＝太精简了！
<kiss990a> 看来你没有设置啊。 对着你的名字，右击 －  离开信息
<kim_linux> kiss990a: 那现在显示神马?
<metbsd> 谷歌浏览器外表精简，功能却比哪个都强大，速度比哪个都快
<arzyu> 还是chrome处理脚本快
<kiss990a> 你自己看嘛
<metbsd> 不愧是webkit
<kiss990a> 我也是第一安装输入法，再是安装chrome
<metbsd> 谷歌浏览器把火狐都比下去了，更何况opera
<metbsd> Opera还不如火狐的
<kim_linux> metbsd: 嘿嘿。。速度？winodws下还可以～。Linux下就用来上webqq可以了。:)
<metbsd> 而且谷歌一下载就已经包括了java flash
<arzyu> opera 比firefox 快些
<metbsd> 很多网页opera都有问题
<kim_linux> metbsd: firefox我可是从六年级用到现在。嘿嘿。。可能是个人习惯问题。
<metbsd> 火狐现在落伍了很多，速度和性能都不比chrome了
<arzyu> metbsd: 那多半是网页的问题。。
<metbsd> 大部分打不开网页的情况都发生在opera
<metbsd> opera兼容性差地球人都知道
<kim_linux> metbsd: 为毛我觉得IE兼容性最差了。。应该说是容错性嘛？
<kim_linux> metbsd: 我之前html经常写错的。。firefox怎么都能浏览的。。。IE不得。其次是opera。然后是google chrome。
<metbsd> 可能你不会写吧
<metbsd> 不过opera兼容性很差，淘宝网都有问题，还有EBAY
<kim_linux> metbsd: 嗯。见笑了。
<arzyu> goo.gl/zH2ko
<arzyu> http://goo.gl/zH2ko
<arzyu> js一个递归测的结果
<metbsd> opera不支持插件，能好到哪里去
<LLL> e
<knownbad> 咦今天德国党没来？
<lane391> 测试
<lane391> 手机上一下
<anotherOtherBG> 台湾的美国留学生在美国之音电话连线
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你上了debian了把？
<anotherOtherBG> gebjgd:) 你用 e17 吗
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 正在用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: o
<anotherOtherBG> 我也是, 终于不孤单了
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 你也用？马上换
<anotherOtherBG> gebjgd:) 为什么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian 的inittools有man么？
<anotherOtherBG> 政府的债务会不会导致通胀更厉害
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没有 inittools
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那么启动是由什么控制的？
<metbsd> e16.9999999999999999999999999999?
<alvin_rxg> initscripts
<anotherOtherBG> metbsd:) 知道啦, 不用在强调了
<metbsd> 庆祝e16.999999 一共9了9年了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: inittools 是啥呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是启动的配置文件
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 相应的软件包名称？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 类似于rc.conf的东西
<alvin_rxg> runlevel ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 差不多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是控制所有系统组成的配置文件
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, rc.local?
<alvin_rxg> 有很多的，但不是像 archlinux 那样单一的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 明白了。每个运行极一个？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能告诉我他们的位置么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我需要把一个debian放进lxc
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那你完全没配置？
<alvin_rxg> lxc 是啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, linux container
<alvin_rxg> 都不知道你要配置啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 说了第三遍了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是arch的rc.conf
<alvin_rxg> 没有
<anotherOtherBG> gebjgd:) 不妨说第四遍
<alvin_rxg> systemd ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那有什么。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian 6.04能有systemd么？
<metbsd> systemd到底有什么优势
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怎么看？
<gebjgd> metbsd, 更好的管理系统进程，让所有的进程获得更小的pid
<gebjgd> metbsd, 据说
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这么说把，我现在要让network不工作。让networkmanager工作
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我要配置什么文件？
<alvin_rxg> 你要配置文件夹
<alvin_rxg> 不用工具的话。要工具有一大堆
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么文件夹？
<alvin_rxg> rc[0-6].d
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所有的运行极都要配置？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看你需要哪些运行级
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 额。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比如所有的运行极都不要syslog
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: gui => bum;  cui => sys*****
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能不能直接配置文件？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我没法运行东西的
<alvin_rxg> 没有文件
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怎么可能？配置要存在文件里的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没文件怎么存储？
<alvin_rxg> 文件夹呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 文件夹里面是.sh?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对应着那个可执行文件？
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 文件夹存储的是什么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还不是文件么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 对应 runlevel，你不需要该 service 运行，就删了那个 link，不然就从 init.d 里边 link 过来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 明白了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你丫以前都玩什么的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 从来没玩过debian
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu 不也一样么？
<alvin_rxg> fedora 也差不多
<alvin_rxg> *以前的时候
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 从来没配置过ubuntu的运行极
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, fedora就没怎么用过
<alvin_rxg> suse 我不清楚，就没好好的用过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, suse也是配置文件
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 分的还很细
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你为什么转debian了？
<alvin_rxg> archlinux 有些东西太新了，跟不上
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比如内核？
<alvin_rxg> 内核没问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你是受不了arch的狂更新了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian补丁太多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 累死
<alvin_rxg> 补丁又不是我打的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 似乎有些补丁要自己搞吧？
<alvin_rxg> 我没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在公司有个rce的debian，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 里面被定制了很多。要放到lxc里运行
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以要去掉很多启动项
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lxc
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lxc里面还能跑x
<alvin_rxg> 不如重新装一个呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没法重新装
<alvin_rxg> ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 定制的东西太多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 控制机
<alvin_rxg> 既然俩系统不一样，要改的还是一样多呀
<anotherOtherBG> lxc 是啥
<anotherOtherBG> 我要改我的主页, 想将标题和内文分开字体. 习惯上 是 sans 做标题 还是 serif. 我的印象中,是 sans, 但看到很多 是 serif 做标题, sans 做内容
<anotherOtherBG> 习惯上是怎么样的
<anotherOtherBG> 看一些网上介绍, serif 看时间长不容易疲倦, 容易阅读, sans 醒目, 怎么看到一些网站是 用 serif 做标题, 用费神的 sans 做内容
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你去看看lxc就知道为什么不要改了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是个chroot
<alvin_rxg> chroot 不是也很简单的么？……用一个 apt/aptitude 装个系统
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你还是没明白。里面的glibc都是修改过的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 配置一遍很费劲
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是为了以后不用配置了。所以要转移到lxc中
<alvin_rxg> 那要改的东西很多。 你就慢慢的把 /etc 编辑一遍吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们项目主管和一个秘书今天去bochum了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 说看到了很多中国人。。。。。
<anotherOtherBG> LXC：Linux 容器工具?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, jobmesse
<alvin_rxg> bochum 有很多中国人？
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 找工作的
<alvin_rxg> wow
<metbsd> 世界上哪里中国人最多
<gebjgd> metbsd, 天朝
<metbsd> 为什么把中国叫成天朝呢
<gebjgd> metbsd, 也能叫镇上
<gebjgd> metbsd, google
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 听我老婆说今天街上的穿着很疯狂
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 很多看点
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你老婆也是其中之一咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她穿的裙子
<anotherOtherBG> metbsd:) 问一个字体的问题, 我要重新做我的主页, 想将主题和内容分开字体. 习惯上有规定吗, 用 sans 做标题, serif 做内容字体好, 还是反过来
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 一阵风撩过……
<metbsd> 都可以
<anotherOtherBG> metbsd:) 在网上介绍字体的说 sans  醒目, serif 容易阅读, 我想应该 sans 做题目, serif 做内容的字体. 之所以问, 是看到很多网页反过来做
<anotherOtherBG> metbsd:) 没有一个 俗成 的做法的?
<metbsd> anotherOtherBG, 这个问题不大的
<anotherOtherBG> metbsd:) 哦
<anotherOtherBG> 那好吧
<anotherOtherBG> 我还是按我自己的理解做, 如果没有一般的做法话
<euroford> gebjgd: 梦露当年的裙子可是卖了500多万USD吧
<gebjgd> euroford, 不知道
<anotherOtherBG> metbsd:) 问一个切身的问题, 政府的大量债务, 会不会最终反映到通胀上, 很担心啊
<anotherOtherBG> metbsd:) 等要还钱的时候
<euroford> gebjgd:前几天，刚刚成交的，就是在7年之痒中那个著名的白色长裙
<anotherOtherBG> 肉越来越贵咋办
<metbsd> anotherOtherBG, 去问问政府啊，很有趣的问题
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 吃自己的肉
<anotherOtherBG> metbsd:) 好吧, 我是不懂, 我以为你会明白
<metbsd> anotherOtherBG, 为什么你会以为我明白啊
<anotherOtherBG> metbsd:) 不是以为, 是期望
<anotherOtherBG> 说错了, 希望有个懂的. 告诉我一下多虑了
<metbsd> 通胀是多方面引起的
<anotherOtherBG> 还不了债, 卖更多地, 收更多的费
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 中国政法大学客座教授王友金指出，艾未未拒绝签字是正确做法，因为当局如认为公司欠税，一开始就应调查路青。艾未未从被扣查到现在遭追税，当局根本就是找错对象，也显示此桉的针对性及政治性
<anotherOtherBG> 我是担心政府为了还债, 想办法弄钱.
<anotherOtherBG> 收费越多, 商铺的成本越高, 卖的东西不就越贵了??
<anotherOtherBG> 可能我想的太简单
<anotherOtherBG> 为了还钱, 卖更多地, 收更多出让金, 房价就越高了. 通胀也有影响吧
<metbsd> 房价高是好事
<metbsd> 越高越好
<anotherOtherBG> 算了, 想不明白, 想明白也没用, 控制不了
<euroford> 确实不好玩啊
<gebjgd> 天朝的房价泡沫
<anotherOtherBG> 什么不好玩 euroford
<gebjgd> 房价越高越好
<euroford> 老百姓自古就是挨宰的命运
<gebjgd> 最好一套房子值它个1亿
<gebjgd> 卖了直接走人
<metbsd> 只要我卖的时候是最高点就行了
<gebjgd> 没错
<gebjgd> 同意
<metbsd> 可惜啊
<anotherOtherBG> metbsd:) 你想还有傻子接手??
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 太多了
<metbsd> 现在的状况是：买你房子的人，最后总赚的比你多
<anotherOtherBG> metbsd:) 1亿了, 谁还敢买
<metbsd> 中国人敢买
<euroford> 估计那个时候，1亿也就能买包手纸吧
<metbsd> 有钱人多的去了
<anotherOtherBG> 我关心的是, 物价别在上了
<metbsd> 我说这话要被挨骂的
<anotherOtherBG> 我又不炒房
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 这年头 不炒房子的人太少了
<metbsd> 不要觉得自己穷，全世界都穷了
<metbsd> 有几个钱谁不去买房
<anotherOtherBG> 好吧不说了
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 我堂妹的老公家里在北京有9套房子
<anotherOtherBG> gebjgd:) 出租??
<metbsd> gebjgd, 做地主
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 全是便宜的时候买的。现在都出租出去了。直接还房贷
<anotherOtherBG> :)
<metbsd> 我也放了两套租给别人
<metbsd> 在深圳
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, metbsd 没办法总是有那么多傻呵呵往帝都那破地方去
<anotherOtherBG> 大家都有房 啊
<metbsd> 也是还贷款的
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 你真是傻
<anotherOtherBG> :)
<metbsd> 最讨厌帝都了，每天都搞得戒备森严似的
<metbsd> 都不知道有啥好
<euroford> 确实不适合人类居住
<gebjgd> metbsd, 那还有那么多人去呢
<euroford> 我也不想住在这里啊
<metbsd> 地方又大的要命
<metbsd> 不方便
<metbsd> 那里的人优越感还特强
<anotherOtherBG> 这怪谁呢
<metbsd> 咱们北京全国最好
<anotherOtherBG> 怪中国啥都往北京塞
<anotherOtherBG> 机会全都在北京,上海 等大城市, 谁不挤啊
<metbsd> 还是浙江好
<anotherOtherBG> 更分散点啊
<euroford> 我一般都在城外边活动
<metbsd> 城外边更自在
<euroford> 很少进城
<metbsd> 更自由
<gebjgd> euroford, 你可以。现在都快3点了
<euroford> 不限流啊
<euroford> 晚上和ubuntu的人聊聊
<metbsd> 吃喝拉撒外城都便宜
<metbsd> 小姐都是外城便宜
<gebjgd> euroford, 什么不限流阿？
<euroford> 五环外，汽车就不限行了
<anotherOtherBG> 问一个 问题
<metbsd> 最讨厌限行
<anotherOtherBG> 不关程序, 直接退出系统的话, 程序是不是正常退出的, 还是直接杀死.
<anotherOtherBG> 如果程序会保存数据, 不管程序, 直接退出系统, 会不会数据丢失
<anotherOtherBG> 如果程序会保存数据, 不关程序, 直接退出系统, 会不会数据丢失
<euroford> 刚刚fix了一个bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228554
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 228554 in Indicator Date and Time "no Asia/BeiJing option in TimeZone" [Undecided,New]
<metbsd> 日本性骚扰这么多啊，哈哈
<anotherOtherBG> lubotu2:) 本来就没北京时间
<euroford> lubotu2是个机器人吧
<euroford> 我给加进去了
<anotherOtherBG> lubotu2:) 是党妈妈觉得她自己的孩子 傻, 所以全中国一个失去
<anotherOtherBG> 谁能回答我的问题
<euroford> 当然是杀死了
<anotherOtherBG> 不关闭程序, 直接退出系统, 程序是正常退出还是直接杀死, 如果程序会保存数据的话, 这样会不会丢失数据
<anotherOtherBG> euroford:) 哦,就是说这样会丢失未保存的数据的???
<euroford> 看你如何保存数据了，如果没有同步到disk，一样玩完
<anotherOtherBG> euroford:) 是程序退出前保存数据
<euroford> 程序调用write后退出，但fs不一定会马上写道硬盘上
<anotherOtherBG> euroford:) 没有手动保存, 程序退出时保存
<anotherOtherBG> euroford:) 这个倒不会
<anotherOtherBG> euroford:) 如果程序是被杀死的, 连 write都不会调用呢
<euroford> 看你写盘的速度快，还是关机的速度快了
<anotherOtherBG> euroford:) 没明白我的意思, 不是写的时候关机
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 你写个openoffice write。直接关机试试看不就知道了
<anotherOtherBG> euroford:) 例如 一个编辑器, 修改文本, 没进行保存操作, 直接退出系统
<euroford> 程序是自己控制的
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 你现在还在家呢？
<euroford> 比如vi，就会留下一个.swp
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 没找活？
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 你儿子吃什么？
<anotherOtherBG> gebjgd:) 我不知道 openoffice, gedit 等是不是有特别的处理, 退出系统会提示 文件未保存. 不知道普通的程序的处理是怎么样
<euroford> gedit好像也有这个功能
<anotherOtherBG> euroford:) 我自己的程序, 一般的程序, 没这些特殊处理功能的
<euroford> 你得做一些特殊的信号处理了
<euroford> 不然，就废了
<anotherOtherBG> euroford:) 哦, 那我的东西要改进一下了
<anotherOtherBG> euroford:) 谢了
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 简单的很，vi gedit 直接建立swp
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 文件正常关闭swp写回原文件
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 非正常关闭。swp存在, 下次打开直接看有没有swaq，提示恢复就完了
<alvin_rxg> anotherOtherBG: 系统发送一个信号给 process，看该 process怎么处理这个信号了，如果没相应的处理方案，就直接被 kill 了。
<euroford> 系统杀进程的信号有良性的，也有立杀的。
<alvin_rxg> anotherOtherBG: 就像你在 vim 里边，按 ^C 的时候所给的提示
<alvin_rxg> 关机的时候，在 all process to be terminated 的时候，貌似不是直接 kill
<anotherOtherBG> gebjgd:) 关键是我的程序是不写 swp 的
<euroford> kill -9了
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 写个swap完事
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 简单级了
<euroford> 一定要定期写这个文件
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 会发送什么信号呢, 怎么看系统发送的所有信号
<euroford> 不一定，什么时候系统就会挂掉
<euroford> man signal
<anotherOtherBG> eu
<anotherOtherBG> euroford:) 好的
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rxg:) 明白了
<anotherOtherBG> euroford:) 应该不是立杀的, 立杀的 gedit 怎么做的
<euroford> 这个tzdata的家伙也忒拽了，完全不把北京时间当回事
<anotherOtherBG> euroford:) 应该想 alvin_rxg 说的会发送个信号才杀. 我没想到
<euroford> signal handler
<anotherOtherBG> euroford:) 没有北京时间的吧, 是党妈妈认为他的孩子都是傻子, 看不懂多时区 才自个定了个 北京时间吧
<anotherOtherBG> euroford:) signal 我有资料查, 开始没想到这个
<euroford> 确实有些弱
<euroford> 但好处也不少啊
<anotherOtherBG> euroford:) 是啊, 我们庆幸有个党妈妈的照顾
<euroford> 各有利弊
<anotherOtherBG> 美国人就酱紫好处了, 真同情他们
<anotherOtherBG> 美国人就没酱紫好处了, 真同情他们
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 恩。世界人民都在受苦。就天朝人民在享福
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 党国万岁思密达
<euroford> 刚刚学了一下，美国虽然只有5个时区，但如何用，确实相当麻烦，到下载已经有29种不同方法了
<anotherOtherBG> 去忙了
<euroford> 有时候，一个州里面都不统一
<euroford> gebjgd:德国有几个时区？
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rxg:) 回来说声, 谢了:)
<gebjgd> euroford, 你猜
<euroford> 欧洲地理基本上是完全忘了啊
<euroford> 一个
<euroford> 刚刚查了tzdata
<euroford> 只有一个Europe/Berlin
<euroford> DE      +5230+01322     Europe/Berlin
<euroford> 北纬52度30分，东经13度22分
<euroford> 纬度够高的
<euroford> 不看不知道，快赶上漠河了
<euroford> gebjgd:你有没有可能，把这个beijing.patch加到arch中？
<gebjgd> euroford, 加到什么里面？
<euroford> 加到arch的tzdata包中啊
<gebjgd> euroford, tzdata是玩意？
<euroford> 就是这个tzdata负责时区的划分
<gebjgd> euroford, 有cli的命令么？
<euroford> 这个包里就是一堆的时区数据
<euroford> arch里面应该有选择时区的工具吧，最后读的都是这个包
<euroford> ubuntu的10.04用time-admin设置时区
<euroford> 不同版本，还不太一样，fedora里用system-config-date
<gebjgd> euroford, 装一遍就完了，谁没事老重装阿
<gebjgd> euroford, 你的tzdata什么版本？
<euroford> 2011g
<euroford> 感觉可以方便一下国人
<euroford> 这个beijing.patch，应该是近期的版本都能用
<gebjgd> euroford, arch从来不打patch
<euroford> 打包的机制上，完全不可能吗？
<gebjgd> euroford, 官方控制。直接升级到下一个版本
<euroford> 这个系统连一个补丁都没有？！服了！
<euroford> 那就没戏了
<gebjgd> euroford, 不需要
<euroford> 那个tzdata的家伙对待这个问题，相当粗暴，估计是没戏同步到upstream中了
<euroford> 美帝啊
<euroford> 天快亮了，我去睡了，各位88
<gebjgd> euroford, 有prc
<gebjgd> euroford, 根本不用你打补丁
<gebjgd> euroford, pacman -Ql tzdata | grep zoneinfo | grep -v posix | grep -v right | grep -v .tab | grep -v /$ | sed "s@tzdata /usr/share/zoneinfo/@ @"
<euroford> 其实中国的每个城市最后用的都是这个PRC
<gebjgd> euroford, 列出来的里面有prc
<gebjgd> euroford, 还有chongqing
<gebjgd> euroford, arch又不是ubuntu。装一次就够了
<euroford> 有哈尔滨，重庆上海和ulumuqi
<euroford> 关键是要选时区啊，这个设置有肯能会变的
<gebjgd> euroford, arch的安装机制和ubuntu不一样的
<gebjgd> euroford, 选时区的时候还是老版本
<gebjgd> euroford, 所以毫无压力
<gebjgd> euroford, 没人会关心这个问题
<euroford> 比如你从德国到其他地方玩，出了时区很麻烦的
<gebjgd> euroford, 改成gmt +8就完了
<euroford> arch中如何改这个值？
<gebjgd> euroford, rc.conf
<euroford> NB
<euroford> 没有一个GUI工具吗？
<gebjgd> euroford, 没有
<euroford> 服了
<gebjgd> euroford, 要gui干吗。rc.conf太简单了
<alvin_rxg> gnome 有 gnome 的工具，kde 有 kde 的工具。
<euroford> 应该是有GUI工具的，只不过你从来不用
<alvin_rxg> euroford: 你别听他瞎吹
<gebjgd> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/TIMEZONE
<anotherOtherBG> 上海时区就是 gmt +8 吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, gnome 和 kde什么工具？
<anotherOtherBG> 我一直理解都是这样子, ubuntu 安装 默认就是 上海
<fivesheep> yo
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不清楚
<euroford> anotherOtherBG:应该改成北京
<anotherOtherBG> euroford:) 为什么呢
<euroford> 北京时间是中国的标准时间啊
<fivesheep> 时区一样. 哪不行阿
<euroford> fivesheep:结果相同，多几个不是更好吗？
<fivesheep> 当然好. 我一般用最近自己的可选城市
<euroford> 我还想把中国的所有省会都加进去呢
<alvin_rxg> 。。。
<anotherOtherBG> .........
<gebjgd> euroford, 真蛋疼
<anotherOtherBG> 鸟疼
<euroford> 一般人都是选离自己近的城市
<fivesheep> 生活在西藏 or 新疆, 是否也要选北京?
<euroford> 除非你知道时区是个什么东东
<fivesheep> 学过地理, 谁不知道?
<euroford> 可以选ulumuqi或者拉萨
<euroford> 不好说啊
<anotherOtherBG> fivesheep:) 他的意思是给文盲用 linux 的人用的
<euroford> 差不多是这个意思吧
<anotherOtherBG> ......
<fivesheep> 我怀疑. 达兰萨拉和拉萨有好几个小时的时差.
<anotherOtherBG> 文盲用linux
<euroford> fivesheep：从地里上讲是这样的
<gebjgd> euroford, ubuntu社区需要你这样的热心人
<fivesheep> 吃块pizza.. 准备上班了
<euroford> gebjgd:哈哈，多谢
<gebjgd> fivesheep, ç ´pizza....
<euroford> 睡觉去了
<euroford> 88
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 10块钱一个的 12寸 pizza
<gebjgd> fivesheep, pizza容易上火阿
<fivesheep> 比车轮还大
<Inode_LF> 这么晚了还有人
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我不信上火这种东西
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 那是你不上火
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我上火很明显
<fivesheep> 你不注意卫生
<gebjgd> fivesheep, ?
<fivesheep> 吃喝没节制
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 和卫生没关系
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 体制问题
<fivesheep> 还有内分泌失调
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 从小就这样
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 荔枝 羊肉吃多了立马流鼻血
<fivesheep> 那就免疫力不强
<anotherOtherBG> gebjgd:) 林弟弟 ???
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 和免疫力有毛关系？
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 是有火无处发泄
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 你个笨
<anotherOtherBG> 哦
<anotherOtherBG> 明白了
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 只想干炮
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 所以每次烧烤之后必然和老婆做2到3次爱爱
<anotherOtherBG> gebjgd:) 想全发到你老婆那??? , 受得了不
<anotherOtherBG> gebjgd:) 想全发到你老婆那??? , 你老婆受得了不
<fivesheep> 最终归宿是马桶
<fivesheep> 子子孙孙顺流而去..
<fivesheep> 蝌蚪的悲歌
<anotherOtherBG> fivesheep:) ........
<anotherOtherBG> 你也在美国???
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 他向来在美国
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 你傻了把
<anotherOtherBG> gebjgd:) 哦, 俩美国人
<anotherOtherBG> know... 靠假人, fivesheep 你呢
<fivesheep> 地球人
<rypervenche> 嗯？美國人？什麼？
<anotherOtherBG> fivesheep:) 我是问你 靠什么解决.
<fivesheep> 地球人
<anotherOtherBG> fivesheep:) know... 靠假人来解决 那问题, 你靠什么
<anotherOtherBG> fivesheep:) 哦, 不好意思, 没反应过来
<fivesheep> 无分种族
<anotherOtherBG> ...........
<anotherOtherBG> fivesheep:) 你老婆不跟来美国吗? 好奇的是, 你们去美国的, 家人怎么安置
<fivesheep> 没老婆
<fivesheep> 家人全在美国
<anotherOtherBG> fivesheep:) 哦. 酱紫啊. 我还以为你和 know.. 一样呢
<anotherOtherBG> 那家伙怎么不在啊, 补全也补全不了
<fivesheep> 他也就娶了个不在美国的老婆而已
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 人家 fivesheep 是海二代
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 你能比么
<anotherOtherBG> 哦, 照说你应该比他在美国长了? 你全家都在美国了, 他还有一般落在台湾
<anotherOtherBG> 哦
<anotherOtherBG> 酱紫啊
<fivesheep> 显然不是
<fivesheep> 他早就来美国了.
<fivesheep> 美国只是个移民国家
<anotherOtherBG> fivesheep:) 但他还落下一半呢
<fivesheep> 我来美国没几天
<anotherOtherBG> 你全家都在美国了
<anotherOtherBG> .......
<fivesheep> 他也全家在美国. 除了, 新娶的老婆
<anotherOtherBG> 不好意思, 超出我的想象了
<anotherOtherBG> ....
<fivesheep> 只要你愿意. 谁都能来美国的
<fivesheep> 移民国家
<anotherOtherBG> 哦
<fivesheep> 对新移民特别有待
<fivesheep> 优待
<fivesheep> 这比德国好
<anotherOtherBG> 哦
<anotherOtherBG> 我想去越南, 越南妹子漂亮
<anotherOtherBG> 西方妹子 吃不消
<fivesheep> 哪都有漂亮的
<alvin_rxg> 德国是被土耳其人害的
<anotherOtherBG> fivesheep:) 吃不消
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 有那么夸张么.... 土耳其貌似已经是最开放的穆斯林国家了
<anotherOtherBG> 本来就瘦, 再让吸,就剩骨头了
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rxg:) 为什么这么说
<alvin_rxg> 据说 berlin 50% 的人口是 土耳其人
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 然后?
<anotherOtherBG> fivesheep:) 你入籍了吗
<anotherOtherBG> 美国藉
<alvin_rxg> 主要是土耳其人是拖家带口的来德国的……
<fivesheep> 显然没. 要等几年
<anotherOtherBG> fivesheep:) 哦, 听说入了美国藉, 就自动没了中国藉了
<anotherOtherBG> 中国不承认双国籍
<anotherOtherBG> 外国人想入中国藉, 也得放弃他原来的国籍
<fivesheep> 我对中国国籍没兴趣
<fivesheep> 不要也罢
<fivesheep> 只是生活过的地方 有一些经历. 但没有多少的爱
<anotherOtherBG> 哦
<anotherOtherBG> 一般华人移民 选择 的国家有什么
<fivesheep> 无差别
<anotherOtherBG> 好像 加拿大, 美国
<fivesheep> 我老家的人 遍布全世界98个国家和地区
<fivesheep> 能讨到吃的
<fivesheep> 哪里都是移民的目的地
<anotherOtherBG> 我是看 97 年之前港产片得到的印象, 那时港产片一说到移民就是加拿大, 温哥华
<fivesheep> 能讨到尊严的, 将成为终点站. 落地生根
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 羡慕啊
<anotherOtherBG> 中国人走出去的, 是不是越来愈多
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 羡慕个毛... 德国更好.
<anotherOtherBG> 逃离天朝
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 好也带不来全家阿
<fivesheep> 移民加拿大, 是因为加拿大吸收移民. 所谓移民国家
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 还是你们米国好。拖家带口的
<fivesheep> 另外加拿大是英联邦国家, 以前.
<anotherOtherBG> gebjgd:) 你算好了, 至少带来老婆了. 台湾那仁兄, 落下老婆在台湾
<fivesheep> 都说了
<fivesheep> 他是美国人
<anotherOtherBG> 他说是台湾过去的啊
<fivesheep> 然后网上认识了个中国大陆的女性
<anotherOtherBG> ...........
<fivesheep> 结了婚
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 他老婆在湖南
<fivesheep> 现在申请那位女士来美国
<anotherOtherBG> ...........
<fivesheep> anotherOtherBG: 但他早就入了美国国籍
<fivesheep> 宣过誓
<anotherOtherBG> 哦
<anotherOtherBG> 对哦, 还服兵役了
<gebjgd> fivesheep, knownbad喜欢对着webcam打飞机
<anotherOtherBG> 你要服兵役吧
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 那也没办法
<fivesheep> 美国没有义务兵役
<anotherOtherBG> 忘了他说什么了, 好像是海军
<anotherOtherBG> 还有抢呢
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 你现在上班了么？
<alvin_rxg> 一只耳听 douban.fm ... =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 音质不是不好么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你还听？
<alvin_rxg> 我耳朵本身就不行，无所谓音质
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 。。。。。也是
<alvin_rxg> 说真的，我一般都听不懂他们唱什么。只是有个人在耳边哼哼唧唧的就行。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ..........
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 膜拜
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<anotherOtherBG> http://www.tjxumu.cn/News/jjrd/2010/0201/183695.html
<alvin_rxg> anotherOtherBG: 没有感情基础的婚姻？
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rxg:)
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 我看行
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 越南妞绝对爱你
<anotherOtherBG> 艾
<anotherOtherBG> 不说了, 在这专心不了, 一问题, 弄来弄去,原来 变量名
<anotherOtherBG> 不说了, 在这专心不了, 一问题, 弄来弄去,原来 弄乱变量名
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 还用qtcreator那些东西编呢？
<anotherOtherBG> gebjgd:) qtcreator 很强大
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, kdeveloper更强大
<anotherOtherBG> gebjgd:) kdeveloper 全能, 但我用不到, qtcreator 够用, 我说强大还不是环境本身, 而是一些修改变量名的功能.
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, 修改什么变量名？
<anotherOtherBG> 例如在一个函数内, 改一个变量的名字, 会自动更新函数内的所有这个变量的名字
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, .......好强大的功能阿
<anotherOtherBG> 而不会改变函数外部 相同的文本
<anotherOtherBG> 对你来说可能没什么, 对我来说有点用
<aaronyy> 美国当兵有多少薪水？
<anotherOtherBG> gebjgd:) 你老婆在旁边吗
<anotherOtherBG> gebjgd:) 给你一个 玛丽 的
<anotherOtherBG> aaronyy:) 你是问雇用兵吗
<anotherOtherBG> 小泽玛丽
<aaronyy> 难道还有不同的？
<aaronyy> 不过据说也分有编制和没有编制的
<anotherOtherBG> aaronyy:) 看钱当兵不就是雇用兵吗
<anotherOtherBG> aaronyy:) 一般当兵不是为了钱吧
<aaronyy> 嗯
<anotherOtherBG> 不过也难说, 听说在美国当兵, 就可以移民了
<aaronyy> 没有绿卡也不能参军的吧
<anotherOtherBG> 为移民美国 去当 美国大病
<anotherOtherBG> aaronyy:) 好像是 当美国当兵, 是 移民美国的一个条件吧. 听说的
<aaronyy> 没有吧
<anotherOtherBG> aaronyy:) 听说的
<anotherOtherBG> fivesheep:) 知道吗, 我好像是听 knowbad 说的, 当兵可以移民, 有这说法吗
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/16gLd  <== 这 kms 到底是什么个情况？
<aaronyy> 什么kms
<alvin_rxg> it's ain't a song for the broken hearted...
<alvin_rxg> aaronyy: kernel mode setting
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啥版本的x和驱动？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这么给力
<gebjgd> XD
<alvin_rxg> 这 fps 和我屏幕刷新率一样。玩游戏啥的都不卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian stable?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 6.04?
<aaronyy> 可以关掉vsync的吧
<alvin_rxg> testing
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍝ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, testing还可以。更新跟的上
<alvin_rxg> xorg 1:7.6+7
<alvin_rxg> vsync 好不好呢？
<aaronyy> 一般打开比较好吧
<aaronyy> 有的游戏高手好像觉得影响响应速度吧
<alvin_rxg> 的确是的，虽然不卡，但画面不流畅
<aaronyy> 什么显卡啊
<alvin_rxg> ati x2300
<aaronyy> 关了也流畅不起来吧
<aaronyy> linux有什么游戏可玩的
<gebjgd> aaronyy, fps很多
<gebjgd> aaronyy, rts很少。
<aaronyy> 哦，我只喜欢玩rpg
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 从来不玩rpg
<aaronyy> mass effect的那样也不错啊
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 什么意思的？
<alvin_rxg> http://www.lgdb.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games
<aaronyy> 就那种动作类的rpg啊
<aaronyy> 没有练级的
<gebjgd> aaronyy, arpg?
<aaronyy> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> http://mcaf.ee/8471s
<aaronyy> 我真的很笨，rts和fps和真人怎么打都是输的
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 找个比你还笨的。和他打
<anotherOtherBG> rts 是啥
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG, google
<alvin_rxg> real time strategy
<anotherOtherBG> 维诺 算不算 rts
<anotherOtherBG> 理解错了, 那应该是 战棋
<aaronyy> 星际
<aaronyy> 除了星际，现在也没有什么其他的rts值得玩的吧
<anotherOtherBG> aaronyy:) 魔兽争霸呢
<aaronyy> 哦，比较老了
<aaronyy> 我比较喜欢魔兽世界
<anotherOtherBG> 主题医院有 linux 版了???
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 魔兽应该算是网游
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rxg:) 你给的那个网站, wine 的也算 linux吗
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 魔兽世界
<aaronyy> 嗯MMORPG
<anotherOtherBG> 魔兽争霸
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 不喜欢玩那类的
<aaronyy> 打电脑怪物比较简单啊
<aaronyy> 不用动脑子的
<gebjgd> 还是比较喜欢rts和fps
<gebjgd> 还有模拟类的
<aaronyy> 不过魔兽世界里的PVP还是比较难的
<gebjgd> pvp是什么
<aaronyy> player vs player
<aaronyy> 就是对打，其实和fps差不多，但是不打枪
<aaronyy> 用魔法而已
<gebjgd> 从来不玩网游
<gebjgd> 你说的那个叫PK
<aaronyy> 魔兽世界做的还是可以的，故事比较好
<gebjgd> 没那时间
<aaronyy> pvp是固定场景2v2, 3v3, 5v5的
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 羡慕富二代
<aaronyy> 然后有评分的
<aaronyy> 不过地图没有fps这么复杂，一般也就一个房间的大小
<aaronyy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPmCsZp7ars
<aaronyy> 随便搜了一个视频
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 好无聊的游戏。。
<aaronyy> 哦
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 魔兽世界6年前就有了把
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 还有那么多人在玩？
<aaronyy> 不止6年了吧
<aaronyy> 2004å¹´
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 是阿，7年了。。。
<aaronyy> 经常更新的
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 游戏的模式就没变化过
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 标准的网游
<aaronyy> pvp比赛是最近几年才有的
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 也就是无聊的年轻人玩玩
<aaronyy> 真的很好玩的
<aaronyy> 我最近也没有玩
<aaronyy> 确实比较无聊
<aaronyy> 每天要做任务
<gebjgd> aaronyy, ........
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 我对网游向来不感兴趣
<aaronyy> 有一个博士后，居然同时练了10个人物
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 觉得特没意思。练级什么的
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 因为我很反感rpg
<aaronyy> 练级比较简单的，搞装备很累的
<aaronyy> wow基本上不能买的
<aaronyy> 就是靠时间
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 就是因为没那么多时间玩。所以喜欢rts和fps
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 急性子人。
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 所以不喜欢那种耗时间的
<aaronyy> 上次看见新闻说中国有人被强迫玩wow的
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 不是把？
<aaronyy> 就是和那些被强迫打工一样啊，不过工作是代玩
<^k^>  06:00
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-29
<luoshu> 早。/
<luoshu> 嘿。
<Evanescence> 嗨，大家早啊
<lainme> Evanescence: 早
<Evanescence> 还没吃早饭的请举手，我请客，吃小龙包
<kiss990a> Evanescence, 正在吃，我就不举手了
<Evanescence> 哈哈，那我自己去买了
<lood> 吃得好饱啊
<tusooa> ...
<lainme> Evanescence: 一小时前吃过了
<Evanescence> lainme: 唉，你们都起得好早啊，我才刚起来，
<alpha080> 6:18...
<luoshu> 有人用过武汉“安达能”这个快递木有，有木有阿？
<lolicon> 没停过
<lolicon> 听
<luoshu> 好吧，到了后等了两天，终于给我打电话拉/
<mzgcz> 大家好，这是个测试
 * NoIE 我用 ibus 输入“杀必死”，候选词竟然是“傻逼死”，我赌咒发誓，我没有输入过这样的词。。。我是好孩子。。。
<roylez> NoIE: 羊驼羊的好孩子...
<afaty> 我上国外网站也能看到中粮的广告，是不是ＩＳＰ的广告，大家有遇到过吗
<NoIE> afaty: 不是，我猜测是广告供应商根据你的IP地址检测到访问来自中国，所以就打出中文广告。
<afaty> 那也有可能。。
<afaty> http://linuxmint.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Main Page - Linux Mint
<NoIE> 另：访问一些英语的H网站时，也经常会看到H的中文广告。
<afaty> 我这开这个就有中粮的广告。。。
<afaty> 嗯，发现问题原因了。原来是“Ads by Google ”....
<maivel> 装个adblock就见不到广告
<afaty> adblock?
<afaty> for linux？
<afaty> 有吗
<maivel> firefox插件
<NoIE> 有嘀有嘀。
<maivel> chrome也有
<NoIE> 但是adblock好像默认不会屏蔽google的广告。
<NoIE> google的广告比较严格，每个页面最多只能放三个。
<afaty> ＯＫ
<maivel> 屏蔽不了的自己添加 很方便
<NoIE> 有些网站，比如某个很大的国家的某个很大的电视台的页面，打开后竟然有28个广告！
<NoIE> 但是这些广告都是来自于baidu、taobao的，没有google的。
<roylez> NoIE: 你真是闲得可以
<NoIE> roylez: 何出此言？
<afaty> 装上了，不知道怎么用。
<afaty> 好像要自己加规则。
<roylez> NoIE: 无关紧要的东西都能让你打感叹号
<NoIE> roylez: 抱歉。。。
<kkde> e use utf-8 charset|Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal 已发布 http://www.ubuntu.com/downlo
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<kkde> 094550  afaty for linux？
<afaty> ？
<kkde> 发错。。
<afaty> 分明是暗恋我。。。
<kkde> 你是女的吗？
<kkde> 先报三围，PP翘不翘
<afaty> 谁知道你的性趋向。。。
<kkde> 我不是gay
<afaty> 哈。。。
<afaty> adblock不错，管用。谢谢ＮoIE
<afaty> NoIE
 * MeaCulpa_ 多年前就被Adsense ban 了
 * MeaCulpa_ 同好pp
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: morning
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: mo.
<iGoogle> roylez:
<iGoogle> 来11.50
<MeaCulpa_> 貌似google广告在上海的ip看来就是美之源整形医院，九龙男子医院啥的，这两个相距不过1km
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 你多年固定ip?
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你跟尊夫人可以一块去了
<iGoogle> roylez: 来不
<iGoogle> oops
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 没兴趣...父精母血不可擅动
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 上海的ip基本不会怎么变
<iGoogle> dsl？
<MeaCulpa_> dsl
<MeaCulpa_> 多年前我的一位亲戚好心帮我点了一大把广告，我就被adsense做了
<iGoogle> 去了一个gnu狗，多了一个飙马，一个猫
<botus> iGoogle, 猫是我的笔记本
<botus> iGoogle, puma 是我的服务器
<iGoogle> 这。
<iGoogle> 谁哦
<GNUdog> iGoogle, 这个是我本尊
<iGoogle> @@
 * adam8157 围观...
<iGoogle> 臭狗狗，这么多机器啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 不如申请个十几二十台的, 登录上来围攻ee...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破！！！马！！！
<iGoogle> 额，怕，有服务器，洪水攻击。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我木有那兴趣爱好，对大叔不感兴趣
 * palomino|working 戳戳 roylez 
 * roylez 给了破马一鞭子
<shenme> 口味越来越重阿
<if_else> 各位兄台，ramhost 的vps 可否？
<iGoogle> 下一个bt，居然只有一个peer
<iGoogle> 还给<100k。看来是长期种马。
<roylez> iGoogle: 我给你的bt搜索如何阿
<iGoogle> 那url，我书签里面一直有啊。只是一直对bt失望，多年没动过bt了。你又激发了下。
<iGoogle> 现在是光纤，所以突然发现速度不错了。
<alpha080> Fttb?
<iGoogle> 到公司。不知道算fttb不。
<iGoogle> 双线
<sikao_lfs1> roylez: bt搜索？哪里？给我看看？
<sikao_lfs1> 我10点29分进来的。
<iGoogle> libcairo2: 破坏: wayland 但是 0.1~git20110214.e4762a6a-0ubuntu1 将被安装。 oops
<jiero> 真慢。
<iGoogle> *** 没有更多的解决方案了 ***
<iGoogle> nnnnnd
<ilisp> iGoogle: ee
<ilisp> iGoogle: opera 11.50出来了!!!
<roylez> sikao_lfs1: torrentz.eu
<sikao_lfs1> roylez: 谢谢，最近用电驴感到老资源太慢。
<roylez> sikao_lfs1: extratorrent.com
<ilisp> 马克思考了82...
<roylez> ilisp: 你应该被踢出这个聊天室
<ilisp> roylez: 为啥?
<roylez> ilisp: 你考太高了
<ilisp> roylez: 不高啊.....
<ilisp> MaskRay: 录取出来没?
<sikao_lfs1> roylez: 没事，他考的是和谐版马克思，肯定很和谐。。。。。
<iGoogle> ilisp: 昨天就都换了啊
<ilisp> iGoogle: 感觉外观咋样?我依然 unite无法启动.
<iGoogle> 只是link增加了密码保存。其他没看出
<ilisp> iGoogle: 外观啊.这么明显的
<iGoogle> 啥明显。图标风格和ub的统一点。没了
<ilisp> iGoogle: 和以前很不一样啊
<MaskRay> ilisp: 出来了
<iGoogle> 11.11过来的。变化不大
<ilisp> MaskRay: 结果呢?
<MaskRay> ilisp: 保送的
<ilisp> opera 11.50 外观 http://imagebin.org/160499
<ilisp> MaskRay: 恭喜了.不过听说那里 网费贵....
<ilisp> MaskRay: 走之前,你可以 自己搞个mirror省点钱....
<MaskRay> ilisp: 你是 cfy?
<ilisp> MaskRay: 是啊
<iGoogle> 保送，，哪里
<ilisp> MaskRay: 我是登陆的,哈
<kiss990a> opera 外观也挺漂亮的
<tenzu> 保送的是猪，找工作的是狗，考研的猪狗不如
<ilisp> - -!
<GNUdog> tenzu, 靠，前两项都把我骂到了
<ilisp> tenzu: 那你呢...
<tenzu> 我当年就是那猪狗不如的
<ilisp> 现在呢?
<ilisp> MaskRay:  那你绝对应该去注册一下水木了...
<ilisp> MaskRay: 虽然不是官方的了.不过学校的人应该还是很多
<MaskRay> ilisp: 好吧。。
<tenzu> 现在是狗
<tenzu> 就是没做过猪
<iGoogle> tenzu: 现在是毛虫。。。博士嘛
 * MaskRay https://github.com/MaskRay/position-heap，这项目有点无聊了，描述部分有什么错误什么的？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你永远是神
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 我也同意 tenzu 銷魂頭像MM說的
<iGoogle> 我脱离现实了的。就这样吧。
<roylez> tenzu: 求神给你 polymoph
<iGoogle> 不懂外文。不是博士。
<collboy2009> 能问大家一个sed的题吗
<jyfl987> tenzu: 再发个真相看看
<calebot> collboy2009: 直接问，难道大家说不能你就不问了吗？
<collboy2009> 呵呵,好的
<collboy2009> 有这么一个文本
<collboy2009> Bishop/fhsalfhsl
<collboy2009> Bishop/KFXBishop
<collboy2009> Relay/test
<collboy2009> Realmz2/krealmlib.so
<collboy2009> Realmz2/lottery.csv
<collboy2009> GameServer/System/dsds/test
<collboy2009> GameServer/System/KFXGame.u
<calebot> ^k^ 又休假了？
<collboy2009> 如果是Bishop Relay打头,就把Bishop Relay换成 /A/B
<collboy2009> 如果是Realmz2 GameServer打头,就换成 /B/C/
<collboy2009> 大家看看有什么好的方法哇
<iGoogle> 啥是ABC
<collboy2009> 是目录
<iGoogle>  /分割的？
<collboy2009> 恩,就是想换个绝对路径
<collboy2009> 把前面的路径不全了
<collboy2009> è¡¥
<iGoogle> 没理解”换成 /A/B“
<nihui> 查找替换...
<iGoogle> 额。换成BishopRelay？
<collboy2009> Bishop/fhsalfhsl换成  /A/B/fhsalfhsl
<iGoogle> 。。
<lotutu> 我这里 vim的colo影响man手册的显示，在设置为evening时，man手册显示的时候第一页就好像是evening的效果，但是morning这一类的都没问题，有人知道为什么吗?
<collboy2009> Realmz2/krealmlib.so换成  /B/C/Realmz2/krealmlib.so
<collboy2009> Bishop/fhsalfhsl换成  /A/B/fhsalfhsl
<collboy2009> Realmz2/krealmlib.so换成  /B/C/Realmz2/krealmlib.so
<iGoogle> 只是替换文本，还是要实际mv
<collboy2009> 文本替换
<collboy2009> 要写到另一个文本中
<MaskRay> RavenChan: https://github.com/MaskRay/position-heap，这个好，搜索文本用
<centerpoint> 为什么我的ubuntu下的apache的 .htaccess文件不起作用? 需要设置什么吗? .htaccess的内容是:order allow , deny   ; deny from all但是本机和其他机子还能访问阿? 请教
<tusooa> ...er,全英文的.
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 这个做文本编辑器很有前途。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ....
<lubcat> 错过了么
<lubcat> 错过了呀。
<jinleileiking> ?
<lubcat> 敢和神掐架的小鸟
<happyaron> 只有小鸟和主席才敢和神掐架。
<lubcat> 小鸟无畏。主席无敌。
<roylez> lubcat happyaron ...
<jinleileiking> .....
<calebot> 只有小鸟和主席才敢和神掐架。
<lubcat> 掐架。。。。。架。。。。架。。。架。。架。
<ilisp> http://software.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/06/29/0256251
<ilisp> Opera 11.50发布
<lubcat> 新闻帝报道过
<euroford> 有没有人，在选时区的时候，想把北京加进去？
<lubcat> 不一个时区？
<aaronyy> 怎么会没有北京的？
<euroford> 用北京代表中国的时区啊
<euroford> aaronyy: 现在是没有的
<lubcat> 上海和帝都不一个时区？
<aaronyy> 哦
<aaronyy> 确实没有
<euroford> lubcat：个人感觉，上海不能代表中国
<aaronyy> 那用香港好了
<euroford> aaronyy:你在哪里啊？
<aaronyy> 纽约
<lubcat> ...........
<aaronyy> 美国也只有纽约时间，没有华盛顿时间啊
<lubcat> 东西不分？
<euroford> aaronyy:你了解中国的国情吗?
<aaronyy> ？
<euroford> 上海不是中国的纽约，北京也不是中国的华盛顿
<tusooa> 原来,eexp也转fcitx了. https://github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin/blob/master/config/.fvwm/autostart.pl
<aaronyy> 这个类比好像没有什么问题啊
 * tusooa 支持一下
<happyaron> tusooa: 你也转了吧
<euroford> aaronyy:看来你是真的不太了解啊，在美国多久了？
<tusooa> happyaron: 吾一直用的fcitx啊.
<happyaron> 哦
<aaronyy> lubcat, 美国有三个时区
<euroford> 5个
<shenme> 美国华人都出现在这里了?
<lubcat> 差了个中部。
<lubcat> 偶系华人。非米国。
<aaronyy> 中部，东部，西部，夏威夷，还有哪个？
<shenme> lubcat:那是哪个国家的华人阿
<euroford> MST
<lubcat> 国内的
<CyrusYzGTt> 俺是天朝東南的
<euroford> 当然也可以把广州加进来啊
<shenme> cyrusyzgtt:东南窝抓
<lubcat> 还有个重庆的。吧
<CyrusYzGTt> shenme§ ,,,,,我是天朝廣府的。。。
<jinleileiking> 天朝天津
<aaronyy> euroford, 那就是6个了，还有阿拉斯加
<euroford> 现在的时区划分，基本上还是国民党时，划分的
<iGoogle> 有东厂的没。
<euroford> 阿拉斯加和夏威夷是一个时区
<CyrusYzGTt> 我知道 ee是東廠的
<lubcat> .。。。。。。
<lubcat> 有西宫的不
<alpha080_back> ee怎么会是东厂的，胡说
<iGoogle> 后宫
<alpha080_back> ee是西厂的。。
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你来当后宫的
<shenme> 求东南妹子勾搭
<lubcat> 勾搭。。。。。。。。
<euroford> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228554
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 228554 in Indicator Date and Time "no Asia/BeiJing option in TimeZone" [Undecided,New]
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,,,好啊，@！一起幹你內子
<lubcat> 个妹啊。。。
<euroford> 有兴趣的，看我的补丁
<iGoogle> 额，又放肆了。
<aaronyy> euroford, 不一样的 http://time.gov/
<alpha080_back> 东厂都是锦衣卫，西厂么。、。。
<euroford> 也可以按照同样的方法，加你的城市
<CyrusYzGTt> 是你勾引我說 那話的
<lubcat> 西宫不是老佛爷么
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 那你勾引我去办你的
<iGoogle> 办了。办了。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 。。。我說不過你，，我相信主席能說過你
<shenme> lubcat:你是东南妹子?
<iGoogle> 别指望了。他在码字。
<lubcat> shenme: 哪里有妹子？！
<shenme> 房间里面90人,竟然一个妹子都没有
<shenme> 论坛上面数不清的人,竟然依然没有妹子
<lubcat> 妹子有主。
<roylez> lainme: .
<sikao_lfs1> 千万别说堆码的妹子，我虽然没做过程序员，但是十几年里的现实里还没碰到一个写小程序给自己工作中用的女孩。
<roylez> lainme: .
<lainme> roylez: 有事？
<roylez> 上面有人找你
<iGoogle> roylez: 你召唤啥。别人属于害羞的。叫了没用。
<lubcat> .......
<lubcat> 情况有点杂
<roylez> iGoogle: 一边码字一边看irc的热闹
<tenzu> 害羞？
<MeaCulpa_> .
<iGoogle> 让哈皮的lp来，那就比较好玩了。
<iGoogle> 一把都踢了
<shenme> 上次看见一个准备学编程的妹子
 * MeaCulpa_ 看公司论坛，原来RHEL之类连syslog-ng都不热心用了，Enterprise啊Enterprise
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 主席，碼字，，寫小說，還是編程？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: rhel不注册不能用rhn，不能用rhn的，跟centos没差别
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 这边的机器都没注册
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 编程
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ..厲害，我還只會簡單編譯，，連編程是什麼都不清楚
<euroford> roylez：买来的rhel,都是有rhn账户的
<alpha080_back> 求妹子教我编程。。。
 * ^k^ 3.0-1-generic #2-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 15 20:24:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<roylez> euroford: 确实是买的，不过没人去注册
<euroford> 买rhel，不注册，那还买他干什么？直接下载完了
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 現在 3.0.1-rc5了，，去更新內核再來吧
<roylez> euroford: 钱多人傻
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: enterprise的linux我都看不顺眼，还不如unix
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: en，aix调教得岗岗的
<euroford> roylez：肯定有你说的这种情况，但也是绝对的吧。
<euroford> roylez：等用户中了招，就知道rhn的作用了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 有个阿三问，你觉得现在的企业级linux最需要什么功能，我说，跟紧unix即可
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 怎么无聊阿三都被你撞上了，还有eagle的人....
<MeaCulpa_> euroford: 中招？中招而需要rhn的，是因为配置啊，log啊，被mask了
<MeaCulpa_> euroford: 完全开放的系统中招，rhn和芸芸众生有何区别？
<euroford> 及时补丁啊
<euroford> 在被黑之前，及时补丁
<zhang> debian终于更新stable的安装包了.... 不过testing的还没有动静
<MeaCulpa_> MadGirl: bbcnews
<euroford> euroford:有多少人能完全驾驭完全开放的系统？不是没能力，就是没时间
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: 有多少人能完全驾驭完全开放的系统？不是没能力，就是没时间
<euroford> 所以，RHEL或者ubuntu的服务，才会有人买
<MeaCulpa_> 恩，要的就是一个问责方
<euroford> 交保护费了
<mzgcz> zhang: ?
<zhang> mzgcz: 以前基本上都能够准时更新，这次居然拖了好几天...
<MeaCulpa_> MadGirl: r_ent
<MadGirl> MeaCulpa_: list index out of range
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> 下午有事做了
<hellognu> 有人么？
<lubcat> everyone here is bot.
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 关于那个启动时候的引导界面问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336693 如图开机时是这个样子 选择第一项是win7 然后就进入到了 win7+一键ghost的熟悉界面了，想知道那个第一个界面能不能不要 直接是win7+一键ghost+Ubuntu的引导界面？ 有木有办法 统计信息: 发表于 由 wm888qq — 2011-06-29 13:02
<jyfl987> http://www.people.com.cn/h/2011/0629/c25408-3783614049.html
 * adam8157 有人坏我们生意...
<hellognu> adam8157: 有人敢打rh的注意？
<GNUdog> AIX/小型机，基本相同的配置，性能被 PC 是完爆的
<GNUdog> 但是稳定性的确很强力
<gnu> /list
<gnu>  
<euroford> GNUdog: 曾经的NO.1，天河一号用的是INTEL的CPU
<steelgeek> 无非是硬件的重复叠加
<GNUdog> steelgeek, 码积木，能码的高，也是一门学问
<euroford> steelgeek：应该还是做了一些工作
<steelgeek> 还不如去研究plan9
<euroford> 比如160GB的网络
<MeaCulpa_> 39.9的levis好贵
<MeaCulpa_> 是限量版的那种，不是普通版的
<MeaCulpa_> 普通的29.9
<MeaCulpa_> 不过这个文章里没有含税
<euroford> MeaCulpa_:39.9USD？
<MeaCulpa_> euroford: 恩，可能瘦瘦们买的更贵些
<MeaCulpa_> 我等俗人29.9的通用版牛仔裤够了
<MeaCulpa_> 有点忘了，大概现在真的是39.99了
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: 还有10多的吧
<MeaCulpa_> euroford: 10多的不是Levis啊
<MeaCulpa_> Levis已经是很好的了
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: 差不多就行，是不是都是made in china？
<pocoyo> 请问有什么启动速度较快的winpe 支持 ahci的没有。
 * ^k^ 3.0-2-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 19:09:43 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<ouyuu> ahci 似乎最老的老毛桃都可以
<MeaCulpa_> euroford: 不是，再上去就是Designer Jeans了，要手工水洗，一般不在中国
<pocoyo> ouyuu: 不行啊。最后070911 的那个都不行啊。
<ouyuu> pocoyo: 同一个版本我这边没问题啊。要不你可以用一些新的winpe，比如现在流行的” 完美者“
<pocoyo> ouyuu: 我还就喜欢用老毛桃 启动快感觉。现在下载的感觉都挺大的。
<ouyuu> pocoyo: 我这边有一个 winpe_2.1_x86_cn_090713.iso ，速度也不错，据说是用来安装win7用的
<gebjgd> 猴子偷桃
 * MeaCulpa_ 又接到一 南开大学MBA/EMBA招生电话
<pocoyo> ouyuu: 有网址没有。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你就是个招蜂惹蝶的货色
<ouyuu> pocoyo:  去google出来一个，http://img.namipan.com/downfile/f00cb97d08ef691b1bc13d09863ec48aefd5256100980b0d/winpe_2.1_x86_cn_090713.iso
<adam8157> 有熟悉selinux的么? 怎么加属性啊? like "allow cgconfig_t unlabeled_t:dir search;"
<steelgeek> adam8157: 看看/var/log/messages.
<adam8157> steelgeek: 唔?
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • scim输入中文时，候选词列表不能跟随输入框 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336704 scim输入中文时，候选词列表不能跟随输入框。总是固定在一个地方。很不方便。 请问这是怎么回事？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 waterloo2005 — 2011-06-29 14:08
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6de41d5ftw1din3hdowc8j.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7206f213jw1din07sm8uuj.jpg
<palomino|working> ........
<roylez> iGoogle: 照惯例，gif给你发 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7206f213jw1dimz7i9d2fg.gif
<roylez> iGoogle: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e44a60jw1dinov713wzg.gif
<steelgeek> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7206f213jw1din07sm8uuj.jpg 这个口味很重
<ysyk> 怎么播放高清（720p，1080p）视频，totem不卡，而smplayer，vlc很卡
<steelgeek> ysyk: 选择驱动
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/725e0164gw1dfz1mj22txj.jpg
<steelgeek> ysyk: video driver
<roylez> tenzu: http://photos1.hi5.com/0139/645/008/f7ieR4645008-02.jpg
<ysyk> msg steelgeek 是安装电脑相应驱动？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn055/20110329/1620/p_large_A5Fm_20f9000935b35c44.jpg
<ilovezoe> 教授的恶趣味:-D
<lubcat> 水牛。。。
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/160511 roylez
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 15:00
<tenzu> roylez: 刚cancel掉ocbc的卡
<sikao_lfs1> iGoogle: 处理过的美人啊，明星白的有病，经过类似photoshop的修改。。。。
<roylez> iGoogle: 你就喜欢ps图
<roylez> tenzu: ocbc是啥？
<tenzu> roylez: Oversea Chinese Banking Corp LTD
<roylez> tenzu: 小银行的真的可以免了
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/i5xDg.png
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<kkde> sikao_lfs1: 像冲气娃娃
<TIGER1> dmidecode | grep "^[[:space:]]*Size.*MB$" | uniq -c | sed 's/ \t*Size: /\*/g'  请问下后边那个t*Size t是什么意思呢 谢谢大家
<kkde> TIGER1: \t是制表
<TIGER1> 6*2048 MB 这个命令执行后是这个  但是不加\t就变成6  *2048 是分开的
<kkde> TIGER1: \t相当于一个TAB
<jinleileiking> 有用vim的么
<jinleileiking> 问个问题
<metbsd> vi
<jinleileiking> 中文输入法和一些插件冲突
<jinleileiking> 有能解决的么？
<jinleileiking> autoclose, autocomplpop, delimatate
<kkde> jinleileiking: 用putty替换tty
<kkde> TIGER1: sed 's/ \t*Size: /\*/g'  这个你要看懂才行  ,你去查一下sed入门教程
<kkde> TIGER1: 这个意思是 把 \t*Size: 替换成 *
<adam8157> roylez: 主席, 问个你肯定知道的, IBM Z的机器, s390x架构, 怎么改默认启动内核啊?
<tenzu> roylez: 以前的debit card不收费，renew一下以后坑爹了
<TIGER1> 好的 我看看谢谢您啊
<jinleileiking> kkde: 我用的gvim，跟tty有关系？
<kkde> jinleileiking: 哦,我以为你在用vim自带的输入法
<NoIE> http://www.filesonic.com/file/1270934914/jpcsp-2196-linux-amd64.7z
<NoIE> 墙外的朋友，帮我下载一下好吗？
<kkde> jinleileiking: 换输入法吧,用fcitx ; apt-get install fcitx
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<jinleileiking> kkde: 嗯，我换一下试试
<jinleileiking> kkde: 我用的是sunpinyin-ibus
<tenzu> NoIE: 怎么给你？
<ilisp> 配置问题导致opera unite无法打开.现在好了
<NoIE> tenzu: 谢谢，我已经用 FreeRapid + 逍遥游解决了。
<jinleileiking>  quirt
<centerpoint> happyaron: 你现在放假了吧?
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Linux下DNS不工作的问题,内详,非常棘手 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336714 公司的网络是MAC绑定的 在XP,2003和win7下面正常上网. 在Linux下面,无论是Ubuntu还是Opensuse或者是Fedora,用Firefox或者Chrome都会停在解析IP地址那里.用IP可以正常连上 但是在终端中PING网址却可以正常工作,这个问题困扰很久了, ...
<roylez> adam8157: 我很想了解z系列，可惜没机会
<happyaron> centerpoint: 嗯
<ilisp> ^k^: 可怜的孩子.
<jinleileiking> ^k^: 你的问题？
<centerpoint> happyaron: 该上大学了?
<happyaron> 昨天管我要飞信backports的那个，已经把pidgin插件弄进squeeze-backports了今晚或者明天就可以安装，openfetion的界面还要等一等。
<happyaron> centerpoint: 嗯
<centerpoint> happyaron: 好
<centerpoint> happyaron: 你有舞台了
<happyaron> centerpoint: 怎讲？
<GNUdog> 瞻仰下
<xxc> ...谁知道apache如很跟新htaccess配置
<centerpoint> happyaron: 大学空余时间那么多,又有niu人,可以自由的学习.高中多紧张阿
<happyaron> 呵呵
<xxc> 我吧配置文件都删了,可是还是没有影响到原有配置
<centerpoint> happyaron: 可否透露是哪所学校?
<happyaron> centerpoint: 还在等结果，有点岔子
<lubcat> happyaron: ...大学了啊。
<centerpoint> happyaron: 祝你好运
<lubcat> happyaron: 同ls
<happyaron> 谢谢
<xxc> 有谁配置过伪静态页面的
<xxc> apache下的伪静态
<TIGER2>  怎么查看linux服务器的cpu线程
<xxc> :'(
<jinleileiking> TIGER2: ps -ax
<mzgcz> 昨天说要发布自制ubuntu的仁兄在否？
<jinleileiking> 发布自制UBUNTU？
<jinleileiking> 自制gentoo多方便。
<xxc> 谁知道ubuntu下apache为什么不更新配置文件
<xxc> 重启服务还是不更新
<iGoogle> happyaron: 赶紧去送礼。就没岔子。
<xxc> ^k^
<calebot> 送礼++
<freeflying> http://www.ubuntu.com
<calebot> 有人用 google+ 了么？
<iGoogle> 把 calebot 送过去。也成。 happyaron
<tenzu> happyaron: 学校定了？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Homepage | Ubuntu
<calebot> http://xkcd.com/918/ # Google+
<freeflying> http://www.canonical.com
<centerpoint> xxc: 你是怎么设置的?
 * ^k^ 3.0-2-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 19:09:43 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<centerpoint> xxc: 怎么不更新? 我今天也捣鼓apache 呢
<xxc> .htaccess文件4天前配置的
<xxc> 然后在就不更新了.刚才没办法,删了..但是依旧延续4天前的配置
<xxc> 怀疑,是不是.htaccess被读入apache内部配置了
<iGoogle> 怎么看假冒容量的u盘，看实际尺寸。 calebot
<centerpoint> xxc: .htaccess里面的内容是?
<calebot> iGoogle: 晶片伪装的没办法吧？
<centerpoint> iGoogle: 我的u盘8g的,摔了一下,变2g的了
<xxc> RewriteEngine off
<xxc> RewriteRule ^(.*)\/view\/([a-zA-Z]+_*[0-9]*)\html$ $1/view.php?name=$2
<calebot> iGoogle: 芯片伪装的没办法吧？
<iGoogle> 我还没理解原理。gparted看，看不出
<xxc> 简单,用dd命令
<calebot> xxc: dd 也能一直写
<iGoogle> 不破坏内容
<iGoogle> 别人的盘。
<calebot> iGoogle: gnu ddrescue 读出来看 image 多大
<xxc> 俄.那你就找8G的电影,拷进去,在考出来
<iGoogle> 全读，，那多费事嘛
<calebot> 硬件伪装的啊，有毛办法
<iGoogle> 简便的，有咩
<iGoogle> 说不定，就是一个标记地址啥的
<ilisp> 难道ee了呀....
<ilisp> 难倒
<iGoogle> 不是js。我不懂这
<xxc> 那天网上买了个硬盘,来就是坏的
<calebot> 拆开看芯片
<ilisp> iGoogle: 写个特殊字符串.然后看后面有没有再次出现?
<ilisp> iGoogle: 别人的也无所谓.反正恢复回去就好啦.
<calebot> 那种盘都可以一直写入的，还会复写…
<iGoogle> 拆开还是可能。
<iGoogle> 敲开算了
<ilisp> iGoogle: 我那方法不行?
<xxc> calebot:是不是可以写入无限的数据
<calebot> xxc: 有限的，会伪装一个很大的数据
<calebot> xxc: 你要写三个 T 进去肯定不行
<iGoogle> 从usb的api去写指定地址？ ilisp
<xxc> 那你向里写8G的电影,之前算下md5.在考出来,算下md5
<calebot> xxc: 实际内容不到 1G
<xxc> 应该两个值是不一样的
<iGoogle> 太浪费了啊。 xxc
<xxc> cksum
<calebot> 估计也就 128M
<xxc> 比md5快
<ilisp> iGoogle: 不是啊.首先读取一遍,然后去顶一个串(长度看情况)反正保证这个串,在sdb里绝对没有出现过. 然后写入到开头.然后全sdb搜索那个串
<calebot> 能放个小影片，放个 mp3, 能试给客人看就能卖
<ilisp> iGoogle: 看看有没有再出现过.我想会有重复的吧
<iGoogle> 拉。不管了。没简便的方法。
<calebot> iGoogle: 这种盘扔了算了
<ilisp> iGoogle:  我想高位的地址,肯定被映射到底端了嘛
<ilisp> iGoogle: 简单的把,先dd出来.然后hexdump -C一下,grep一下,自己手动找个字符串不在sdb里出现过的字符串就好
<ilisp> iGoogle: 然后写入到开头.再dd if=/dev/sdb|hexdump -C|grep foobar
<ilisp> 看下,如果是假的,我想会出现两次及以上.真的只出现一次
<ilisp> 哦.不过hexdump的时候.也许会有换行的问题....还是直接grep
<iGoogle> 。
<ilisp> iGoogle: su && dd if=/dev/sdb of=sdb count=10 && echo 'opera11.50-is-released' |dd of=/dev/sdb && grep 'opera11.50-is-released' -c /dev/sdb
<ilisp> iGoogle: su && dd if=/dev/sdb of=sdb count=10 && echo 'opera11.50-is-released' |dd of=/dev/sdb && grep 'opera11.50-is-released' -c /dev/sdb && dd if=sdb of=/dev/sdb
<ilisp> iGoogle: 这样就搞定了.你看看
<ilisp> 看看grep的输出内容,我想1就是好的.2以上就是那个了.
<iGoogle> 你测试下先。
<iGoogle> lol
<ilisp> iGoogle: 我都好盘,如何测试......
<MaskRay> ilisp: 什么原理？
<ilisp> iGoogle: 就两个dd有毁坏性,而且我掌握好了吧
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。我这有数据的。
<ilisp> MaskRay: 我想是不是高位的地址,被映射在了低位上面,这样我在开头写东西.也会在高位上读到吧,我是这么想的.
<ilisp> iGoogle: dd全盘备份一下嘛,,,,才1G而已嘛
<calebot> dd 出来 strings 看从那里开始重复
<CyrusYzGTt> ilisp§ 我支持你奉勸 iGoogle 作這個試驗
<ilisp> CyrusYzGTt: 这没危险性的.....
<CyrusYzGTt> ilisp§ 我不會這些命令，，我不相信
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • Makefile规则的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336719 当前目录中的makefile，有一段如下： ########################### .PHONY:sample sample: make -C $(SAMPLE_DIR) sample_clean: make -C $(SAMPLE_DIR) clean ############################ 在子目录sample中，子makefile，有一段内容如下： ############################ target:=$(firstword $(MAKECMDGOALS)) .PHONY: $(targe ...
<ilisp> calebot: 这个命令怎么搞?
<MaskRay> ilisp: 所以你 dd 到开头，然后 grep 看匹配数？
<ilisp> MaskRay: 对.你觉得怎么样?
<ilisp> iGoogle: 试了没?
<happyaron> iGoogle: 高考分出来之后可能性很小
<listar> hi
<listar> 大家好
<happyaron> tenzu: 没有，但是有一定可能性会很悲剧。
<^k^> listar, 好  ㍨ 
<MaskRay> ilisp: ; 结合性低&& 结合于 && 低于 |    ？
<listar> 说什么呢？
<MaskRay> ilisp: ; 结合性低于 && 低于 |    ？
<ilisp> MaskRay: o ....括号括起来先 哈哈
<ilisp> MaskRay: 不知道
<ilisp> MaskRay: 也许吧呵呵.
<ilisp> iGoogle: 有没有试啊
<listar> 新手 求帮助
<iGoogle> 嘿，把我当实验品啊，这么积极要我测试。不干的。 lol
<ilisp> iGoogle: - -!
<iGoogle> ilisp: 给我带2包烟过来。
<MaskRay> ilisp: 你用得应该对的吧。shell 操作符的结合性，找不到资料
<TIGER2> Xeon X5650*2
<TIGER2> 2.66×6×2   后边这个2是什么意思呢 谢谢大家
<calebot> iGoogle: 资料先 dump 出来然后尽情恶搞吧
<calebot> iGoogle: u盘也不要还他了
<ilisp> MaskRay:  嗯,不清楚.不过这么复杂的过程,我一般会手动.
<ilisp> iGoogle: .......
<MaskRay> ilisp: 你都手动，而且那命令是没测试直接打的吧，iGoogle 真成小白鼠了
<metbsd> http://pastebin.com/JivZ250h helpppp
<iGoogle> 他那命令，第一句就不对的。
<metbsd> 这是咋莫一回事啊
<ilisp> MaskRay: 怎么测试啊....
<ilisp> iGoogle: 哪里不对了? su ?
<iGoogle> calebot: 邮寄一个盘来吧
<ilisp> MaskRay:  我都没有质量不好的盘啊......
<iGoogle> su 干嘛。在 &&下，后面的和su没关系的。 ilisp
<ilisp> MaskRay:  我买的都是正品的....
<ilisp> iGoogle: 哦....
<ilisp> 哈哈.
<fyodor_> metbsd: 模块？没找到版本吧
<ilisp> iGoogle: ee快试,意会就好嘛
<iGoogle> yy呢。意会
<metbsd> fyodor_, 该怎么做啊
<iGoogle> ilisp: 你的ipod可以测试下
<ilisp> MaskRay: 算了算了.......ee上年纪了....不会轻易尝试的.....
<ilisp> iGoogle:  乱说.我什么时候能直接读取ipod的了?!
<ilisp> iGoogle: htc g10还差不多....
<iGoogle> 额。水果的，都屏蔽usb的。忘记了
<iGoogle> 那js
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 小弟我有个问题， 为什么linux发行版不会定期对他的iso文件进行重新生成呢？？
<calebot> PSWZ-ZhangY: 国外网络快
<calebot> PSWZ-ZhangY: iso 不用更新啊
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 这样每次需要安装的话都要在安装之后进行更新， 有时候下载的都到光盘容量的一半了～
<calebot> PSWZ-ZhangY: 人家都网络安装的
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 哦～
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 这～～
<calebot> PSWZ-ZhangY: 人家安装时就是用最新的包了，不用 iso 里的包
<ilisp> 肯定要网络安装啊...
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 不爽啊
<ilisp> 不是网络好不好的问题...
<alvin_rxg> "iso文件进行重新生成" ??
<ilisp> 是你有没有网络的问题.....
<MaskRay> iGoogle: dd if=/dev/ram0 of=ram0 count=1 && echo 'opera11.50-is-released' > /dev/ram0 && grep -c 'opera11.50-is-released' /dev/ram0 && dd if=ram0 of=/dev/ram0
<iGoogle> PSWZ-ZhangY: 支持你，盗版光盘便宜
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 你又干嘛呢
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 额
<CyrusYzGTt> 我記得 fedora 有個 respins的
<metbsd> http://pastebin.com/JivZ250h 这个该怎么办啊
<ilisp> iGoogle: ee,快试试啊.....
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 額，，我不會，，問 iGoogle '
<ilisp> iGoogle: 如果有效果.可以推广了撒....
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 就是因为光盘里包含的包是有问题的包， 为什么不在发布更新的时候也对iso进行更新呢
<metbsd> iGoogle, 会吗
<calebot> PSWZ-ZhangY: 有啊，比如 rhel 6.1
<iGoogle> ilisp: 推啥。这烂脚本
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 这个安全，我测试了
<calebot> PSWZ-ZhangY: 盘都有更新
<CyrusYzGTt> PSWZ-ZhangY§ 這樣可以讓更多人用 M$ 或者 MAC
<ilisp> iGoogle:  ....
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 哦， 但是社区的好像没有重新生成的
<ilisp> MaskRay: 我都没有ram0....
<calebot> PSWZ-ZhangY: 不可能更新一两个包就重生 iso 吧
<iGoogle> metbsd: 没库嘛。你找喜欢编译的去问吧。
<ilisp> iGoogle: 看看行不行嘛,哪里有危险了...
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 最好是能过一段时间就重新生成一个
<ilisp> PSWZ-ZhangY: 你不会自己弄?
<ilisp> make iso啥的?
<fyodor_> metbsd: 看那 madwifi 模块是针对哪个内核版本写的嘛
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 这样一是有助于减少重复的bug报告， 第二有助与让用户对linux产生好感
<iGoogle> madwifi不早过时了的
<ilisp> iGoogle:  这不试太可惜了......
<CyrusYzGTt> PSWZ-ZhangY§ 這樣可以讓更多人用 M$ 或者 MAC
<MaskRay> ilisp: 编译了两个大小 16M 的 ram disk
<iGoogle> ilisp: 你这么闲啊。@
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 破 wifi 灯没搞定。准备去换本本 XD
<iGoogle> fyodor_: 支持。上钱。
<metbsd> iGoogle, 那该用什么啊，我的wifi老是断开再接上
<fyodor_> +200
<iGoogle> 说不定设备号，排到int了？ fyodor_ lol
<ilisp> iGoogle:  我这是探究真相....
<iGoogle> metbsd: 不是那ath2k啥的驱动？
<iGoogle> ilisp: 妖怪啊。别说这了。
<ilisp> MaskRay:  估计ee要拆开壳子,用 电子信息工程的方法解题了.....
<ilisp> MaskRay: 逆向工程了.......
<CyrusYzGTt> ath9k...
<metbsd> iGoogle, 0a:03.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<metbsd> 这个是我的卡
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你家出9k了？
<alvin_rxg> 走 ssh，看 tudou  - -!
<iGoogle> metbsd: 不认识这卡。反正madwifi被athxx的取代了
 * ilisp ee就这样放弃了....
 * ilisp 哎,看 信号系统 去.......
<iGoogle> 可能eeepc 的卡，是这型号的
<iGoogle> 去吧
<iGoogle> 书虫子
<metbsd> iGoogle, 那我现在的情况怎么办呢
<iGoogle> 搜索啊
<iGoogle> 搜索型号就是
<MaskRay> 怎么根据某个块设备获取大小
<ilisp> MaskRay: bolckdev
<ilisp> blockdev
<ilisp> root@debian:~# blockdev --getsz /dev/sda
<ilisp> 312581808
<MaskRay> ilisp: grep sdx /proc/partitions
<ilisp> MaskRay:  你这是设问句啊.呵呵.
<iGoogle> 其实/proc是宝库
<iGoogle> u盘？
<ilisp> iGoogle: 会信号系统么?
 * ilisp 估计只能考七十几了....再突击一下...
<metbsd> http://snapshots.madwifi.org/ 这个强外的能上吗
<iGoogle>   bLength                18
<iGoogle>   bDescriptorType         1
<iGoogle>   bcdUSB               2.00
<iGoogle>   bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)
<iGoogle>   bDeviceSubClass         0
<iGoogle>   bDeviceProtocol         0
<^k^> iGoogle:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<ilisp> iGoogle: 开+o....
<iGoogle>       bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage
<iGoogle>       bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI
<iGoogle>       bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)
<iGoogle>   bMaxPacketSize0        64
<iGoogle>   bLength                10
<iGoogle> 下班
<ilisp> iGoogle: 幼儿园 放假没?
<MaskRay> truncate -s $((`cat /sys/class/block/sdb/size`*512)) sdb && tee sdb <<< 'opera11.50 is released' | cat > /dev/sdb && cksum /dev/sdb && cksum sdb
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 这个快，我也测试了
<MaskRay> 多打管道了
<MaskRay> truncate -s $((`cat /sys/class/block/sdb/size`*512)) sdb && tee sdb <<< 'opera11.50 is released' /dev/sdb && cksum /dev/sdb && cksum sdb
<huo> ^k^是机器人吧？
<namoamitafo> lainme: 找到问题症结所在了.
<namoamitafo> lainme: 我resolv.conf里面第一个设置了ipv6的DNS
<namoamitafo> lainme: 不知道pidgin如何查DNS的, 不是并行查找?
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 怎么装显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336724 华硕a52笔记本，显卡ATI Mobility Radeon HD5145，用自带的驱动搜索，安装的是私有驱动，听说开源驱动更好，到哪里装开源驱动呢？另外我到国外网站找了一个据说是ati 5145用的驱动，就是那个么？还有，这款笔记本摄像头驱动要最新的win下面的版 ...
<roylez> namoamitafo: ipv6的dns，哪家的服务？
<namoamitafo> roylez: ofan 提供的
<namoamitafo> roylez: 好像叫啥broker
<ofan> tunnelbroker的
<ofan> 貌似现在ipv6也不行了.. gmail总上不了
<roylez> ofan: 我不用ipv6，gmail用fetchmail裸收
<ofan> roylez: fetchmail 收到本地?
<CyrusYzGTt> ath9k...
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我用人妖ee介紹的那個能夠鏈接 ipv6
<ofan> 有好多附件啊
<roylez> ofan: 对
<ofan> 10W+的邮件组帖子啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我用人妖ee介紹的那個miredo能夠鏈接 ipv6
<xxc> htaccess的跟新时间大概是多少...
<ofan> 试过用offlineimap,不过速度太慢了
<roylez> ofan: 你一天10w+？
<ofan> roylez: 一共..
<roylez> ofan: 没压力阿
<ofan> roylez: 额  那然后呢,用mutt察看么?
<roylez> ofan: gmail可以设置imap只收最新的扎营养
<roylez> ofan: 只收最新的1000封
<roylez> ofan: mutt
<ofan> roylez: 我去.. 这功能  我肿么没发现.. 泪奔
<ilisp> MaskRay: 难道不会覆盖sdb么?
<ilisp> MaskRay: 就是sdb里只有opera11.50-is-released
<namoamitafo> roylez: 那么google account呢
<ilisp> MaskRay: 其实我觉得不用这么麻烦.只要一正常方式写个字符串进去.然后直接grep /dev/sdb就好了吧
<namoamitafo> ilisp: 你干啥
<happyaron> 会点编程真好啊，要干啥都能编。
<roylez> ofan: http://i.imm.io/6VPV.png
<namoamitafo> happyaron: orz
<ilisp> happyaron: common lisp呀
<roylez> happyaron: 要妹子不能编
<happyaron> ilisp: cfy?
<ilisp> namoamitafo: 没啥啊,你是?
<ilisp> happyaron: å­¦common lisp...
<happyaron> roylez: 我有，不需要编。
<namoamitafo> ilisp: myke
<happyaron> ilisp: 你是cfy？
<ilisp> namoamitafo: 哦.
<ilisp> happyaron: 嗯,是啊.
<namoamitafo> ilisp: 玩啥直接写/dev/sdb
<happyaron> ilisp: 我说咋找不着你了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 呵呵.
<lainme> namoamitafo: 我不知道
<Guest24875> ....
<GNUdog> happyaron, 好个屁，patch 检查的我泪流满面，一个 BUG ，那人提交了 120+ 个 patch
<roylez> GNUdog: ...一个人为同一个bug提交120个patch？
<GNUdog> roylez, 木有错
<happyaron> GNUdog: ...
<cfy> namoamitafo: 有种U盘,js的.实际大小比现实的大小小很多
<roylez> GNUdog: 你不如直接写信回去让这个大仙收了神通
<cfy> namoamitafo: 试图检查出来
<CyrusYzGTt> U盤貌似以1000爲進制的，不是 1024
<mzgcz> kevc: ?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 哦
<cfy> namoamitafo: 比如这种 http://ghana.5d6d.com/thread-2097-1-1.html
<namoamitafo> cfy: 就是windows下啥量产出来的?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我在杂志上看见过
<cfy> namoamitafo: 然后我觉得可能是高位地址是低位的映射吧,这样我在某位写个字符串,grep -c /dev/sdb应该会现实超过一个的吧
<happyaron> cfy: 很简单，直接往里写数据。
<cfy> happyaron:  嗯,不过呢.我想试试,
<mzgcz> k*:
<GNUdog> roylez, happyaron 这个要不是内部的东西，我真想拿出来给大家共赏一下
<roylez> GNUdog: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e44a60jw1dinov713wzg.gif
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 在?
<happyaron> GNUdog: 呵呵。
<namoamitafo> ofan: 比如我定义了一个结构体叫rb_node
<roylez> happyaron: harpy
 * GNUdog 泪流满面中
<namoamitafo> ofan: 现在我要对struct rb_node *做一个typedef, 起啥名字好
<cncaiker> :-&
 * ^k^ 3.0-2-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 19:09:43 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<happyaron> roylez: 主席找harpy
<roylez> .
<namoamitafo> cfy: 知道不
<namoamitafo> cfy: 比如struct rb_node *要做一个typedef起啥名字
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不知道.要不去内核那边看看把
<namoamitafo> cfy: 内核里面我查了几个, 发现不做typedef的
<cfy> namoamitafo: 那你也别搞了? 为啥 不做?
<namoamitafo> cfy: pascal不允许
<cfy> namoamitafo: 这和pascal啥关系?
<namoamitafo> cfy: pascal不允许这种语法
<namoamitafo> cfy: 比如
<lainme> happyaron: 你在翻译gbrainy?
<namoamitafo> cfy: struct foo_t
<namoamitafo> cfy: {
<cfy> namoamitafo: 内核什么时候和 pascal有关系了?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 没说内核啊
<cfy> namoamitafo: .....
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我说代码规范啊
<cfy> namoamitafo: 估计怕搞混么?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 不是, pascal规定更加严格
<cfy> MaskRay: http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/06/29/054236
<namoamitafo> cfy: 就是说如果foo_t自身有指针递归(比如树, 链表这种结构)
<cfy> namoamitafo: http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/06/29/054236
<namoamitafo> cfy: 必须前面定义
<cfy> namoamitafo: 中文wikipedia太乱了...
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦.
<namoamitafo> cfy: 啥意思? 要关闭zh.wiki?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 引用回复: 在维基各个语种中，中文以不靠谱的烂条目和内讧不断而著称。我到真想看看shizhao被撵走后，那些鬼扯的无聊条目能泛滥到什么程度。
<namoamitafo> cfy: 额, 我还没感觉到, 因为我英文差, 都看中文的
<namoamitafo> cfy: 觉得比啥baike.baidu.com好些
<MaskRay> ilisp: 似乎不会，因为 sdb 是块设备，不会 truncate
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 像rb_node这种, 如果要对他的指针typedef, 用啥名字好
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 我看到 linus的linux分支，3.0內核出 rc5了。。快去更新吧
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你用 rb tree?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: no
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 命名模仿
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我看他有种函数有'__'前缀
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: __rb_rotate_left
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 哪里的？比如加个 _t 后缀
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 内核树 lib/rbtree.c
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: rb_node_t?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 内核里面很难找这种例子, C似乎很少做这种typedef
<happyaron> lainme: 没有
<cfy> typedef不是C的么...
<lainme> happyaron: 哦。不过你还占用着……
<namoamitafo> cfy: 额, 我已经说了定语
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你用 C++ 就不需要 typedef 了
<cfy> 内核还有c++ ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不是, 我找命名规范
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 如果NOI像高考那样, 提前3年通知大变动(比如允许用STL), 那我还可能学. 现在啊, ......
<NoIE> http://www.filesonic.com/file/1270934924/jpcsp-2196-linux-x86.7z
<^k^> ⇪ title: Download jpcsp-2196-linux-x86.7z for free on Filesonic.com
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 别羡慕，windows 泛滥导致 C++ 要专门考虑 lld 的问题
<NoIE> 这个文件我突然下载不了了，即使翻墙也不行。。。
<cfy> NoIE: 服务器宕机?
<NoIE> cfy: 不是，原因不明。
<NoIE> 我在使用 FreeRapid 下载。
<cfy> NoIE: 我这里翻墙以后是出来html,不翻墙直接不能下载
<NoIE> cfy: 这是一个网盘。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 比这种更差的是: 脑门一拍, 说取消保送; 还有: 脑门一撞, 建立学业水平考试.
<cfy> NoIE: 嗯.
<metbsd> 无线连接老是断线重新连接，该怎么办啊
<metbsd> 我都没辙了
<cfy> 换有线....可以救你一下,XD
<metbsd> 有线怎么救我啊
<cfy> 不用无线,就不断了么....
<NoIE> metbsd: 试试升级无限路由的固件，也许有用。
<metbsd> win下是好的
<namoamitafo> metbsd: linux无线支持不如win
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 很多设备
<metbsd> 试了madwifi的ath_pci, 比ath5k更糟
<metbsd> 连都连不上
<metbsd> 那不是好多笔记本都是linux吗
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 我这里话说是linux支持很好的intel无线, 不如windows, 特别是在信号弱的地方很明显
<metbsd> linux对Intel无线支持比对atheros好？
<MaskRay> 我 brcmsmac，wpa_cli 连接也很困难，连上也很容易断，间歇性 kernel panic
<metbsd> 我的路由器很近
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有些规定我不遵守了, 比如啥一行只能一句独立代码.
<inuyasha> 请问下有谁试用过11.10么？
<inuyasha> 或者知道11.10中有gnome shell么？
<centerpoint> 我做的网页是用authorization的Basic验证,当用户登录时填写用户名密码，此时这个值应该是存到浏览器缓存中，怎样清除缓存中的 这个值?
<isoft> 命令自动补全 是怎么操作的呢
<isoft> 好久不用linux 都给忘记了
<metbsd> gnomeshell貌似只有fedora15有吧
<metbsd> 还有arch
<lubcat> tab
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 吹吧
<metbsd> 不是吹，是我的记忆当中
<happyaron> 悲剧了，ssh都连不上了。
<isoft> 好的，谢谢
<centerpoint> 我做的网页是用authorization的Basic验证,当用户登录时填写用户名密码，此时这个值应该是存到浏览器缓存中，以后就自动登录,怎样清除缓存中的 这个值?
<GNUdog> centerpoint, 这个保存或者不保存，是用户选择的
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 gentoo
<happyaron> 墙对ssh下手了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 早就下了
<happyaron> 是对端口还是对协议？
<centerpoint> GNUdog: 是吧.但是我选择了不保存,还是会自动登录
<GNUdog> centerpoint, 关了再开，就木有了
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 不是有个清楚历史和 cookie 的功能的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，是協議吧，，我用 shell.cjb.net測試下
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: GNUdog:查看这个页面 的cookie和密码选项卡,都是空的
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 什么浏览器
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: GNUdog但是密码明明保存到本地了阿
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: fx
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 好正規的縮寫fx ff
<anotherOtherBG> 啥是 gnudog
<GNUdog> centerpoint, 应该不会，我是木有遇到过
<happyaron> GNUdog: 你还能ssh到国外么
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 没明白你的问题
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) firefox?? 想清楚 cookie??
<GNUdog> happyaron, 标准和非标准端口，都可以
<centerpoint> GNUdog: 重新开fx,打开测试页.还是会自动登录.但是w3m每次打开都是要密码
<happyaron> GNUdog: 为啥我这里怎么都不可以。。。
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) fx 是 firefox??? fx 和 w3m 不是用同一个缓冲吧
<GNUdog> happyaron, RPWT?
<happyaron> GNUdog: 可能吧。。。
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: fx是firefox的正规缩写.但是国人喜欢写成ff
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 只能说是官方更喜欢的, prefer, 官方没说ff是错误的
<alpha080_back> 扩展。。。
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 是的.同意
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 你是说 fx 保存缓冲, w3没有, 是吗? fx 和w3m 是用同一个 缓冲的??? w3m也使用fx 保存的 cookie的吗
<namoamitafo> w3m完全和fx独立的
<anotherOtherBG> 还是意思是说 w3m 没有保存 cookie? 我理解有问题
<GNUdog> anotherOtherBG, basic auth 和 cookie 无关
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: fx保存认证密码,w3m不保存.2者不共用缓存
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 我想清除fx缓存的密码,却发现没cookie....
<GNUdog> 闪人
<anotherOtherBG> GNUcat_:) 哦 basic auth 啊
<anotherOtherBG> GNUcat_:) 我没看上下文
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 指点一下
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: fx存储basic auth的用户名密码不是用cookie吧?
<centerpoint> 悲剧,想查下wikipedia,被rst ...
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 这个倒不清楚, basic auth 本身是通过 http 请求头的一个特定字段 Autho...来发送的. 但我不清楚 fx 是怎么保存这个认证的信息
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 我去看看 firefox 的缓冲目录看看, 但我找不到缓冲目录在那
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: firebugs 捕捉不到请求认证的过程,直接就发密码过去了
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 不是用cookie, 有个主密码设置的
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 输入:preference, 然后 切换到"安全"选项卡
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: ok
<alpha080_back> wikipedia不是解封了么？你用了https?
<namoamitafo> alpha080_back: 但是有keyword filter
<alpha080_back> 这个。。。没法子的，只有绕过去
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: 然后呢?
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 是在安全, 米吧保存那吧
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 是在安全, 已保存密码那吧
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 那里我看过了,是空的
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 那我不知道了, 想彻底一点的话, 去 ~/.mozilla/firefox 那看看, 删掉一个目录, 啥都没了
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG:  呵呵
<anotherOtherBG> :)
<alvin_rx1> 求推荐 虚拟终端， 非 vte based
<anotherOtherBG> meiyoutuijian
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 什么时候在请回你的机器人
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 想念你机器人了
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 你是谁阿?
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 马甲脱掉
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 看我名字就知道了
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 不行, 被屏蔽了
<anotherOtherBG> 另一个的另一个blueghost
<namoamitafo> alvin_rx1: xterm
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 你怎么这么悲剧
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 说敏感话题太多
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 你的nick已经为你牺牲了,这就是冲动的惩罚
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:)
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 我嘴太贱
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 忙你的吧
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 哪位op把你毙了阿? 不会是kk吧
<anotherOtherBG> 不是
<anotherOtherBG> 忙你的
<centerpoint> 嗯
<anotherOtherBG> 现在是地下状态,引起他注意了, 也得再来一次
<centerpoint> ...
<anotherOtherBG> 就变 anotherAnotherOtherBG了
<happyaron> GNUcat_: 上去了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: splay中删除一棵子树是bfs好还是dfs好
<NoIE> 有一个文件，第一行是 “#!/bin/sh\n”，这是什么意思？
<namoamitafo> NoIE: å­¦Shell
<NoIE> namoamitafo: 我只想知道，bash: ./start-linux-x86.sh: /bin/sh\n^M: 坏的解释器: 没有那个文件或目录 是什么意思？
<namoamitafo> NoIE: 怎么会有\n^M的, 改成纯粹的#!/bin/sh就ok了
<NoIE> namoamitafo: 是的，谢谢。
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rx1:) 我的 mpd 不正常了, 能列出歌曲, 所以能连上 daemon, 但播放的时候 播放不了, 总是00:00
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rx1:) 咋办
<alvin_rx1> anotherOtherBG: log
<anotherOtherBG> 怎么看
<alvin_rx1> anotherOtherBG: mpd --kill & mpd -v --no-daemon
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rx1:) mpd - v,   显式, Failed to bind to '127.0.0.1:6600': Address already in use
<alvin_rx1> mpd --kill !!!!!!!!
<anotherOtherBG> 但有歌曲列表, 不是说明已经连接上了吗
<anotherOtherBG> 哦
<anotherOtherBG> 等等
<alvin_rx1> 我错了 之前 & 应该是 &&
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: HTTP does not provide a method for a server to direct clients to discard  these cached credentials. This means that there is no effective way for  a server to "log out" the user without closing the browser.
<anotherOtherBG> 去到 daemon: writing pid file 就停着不动了
<centerpoint> namoamitafo: anotherOtherBG: 原来是无解的...
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 怎么
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: HTTP does not provide a method for a server to direct clients to discard  these cached credentials. This means that there is no effective way for  a server to "log out" the user without closing the browser.
<anotherOtherBG> 删除文件夹也不行????
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 当然行,但是代价太大了吧.
<anotherOtherBG> 我是英盲
<anotherOtherBG> 你是说 浏览器关闭 之前都 不会 log out???
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rx1:) 去到 daemon: writing pid file 就停着不动了 (mpd -v --no-daemon, 已 mpd --kill)
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rx1:) http://code.bulix.org/htqlnv-80169 输出是这个
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rx1:) 我有点知道了, 可能 pid 坏了, 我删掉看看
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 这种最基本的auth ,是功能很弱的. 弱到server没办法让client清除已经缓存的密码. 而且这密码的缓存不是利用cookie.每种browser处理basic auth密码的方法都不一样.fx就算删除历史记录也不行.w3m关闭页面就不缓存了
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 是很弱
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 所以很少有人用了
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) atomPub 在用
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) google 在用
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: .....
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: google吗? 哪里在用?
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) google 日历, google 博客, google 财经数据, google 笔记本, 但都是在 api 的时候才用
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 不是通过他来登录 这些服务网站, 而是通过 gdata api 访问这些服务的数据时, 才使用 basic 验证
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 恩.浏览器上使用不方便.但是client自己保存和提交密码还是方便的
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 不过他的密码, 不是简单的 base64 编码, 第三方使用 oauth. 也不是 特定 client, 一些第三方使用 html 也可以直接处理这些数据. 看你怎么定义 client
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 所以还是比一般的 base64 安全
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 不用base64,就不是basic auth了
<tang> ?
<tang> 大家好
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 那我就不知道了, 但他是用 与 basic auth 相同的header来发送验证的. 但他用的 是 oauth 的方式
<anotherOtherBG> tang:) 你的无线网卡弄好了吗
<anotherOtherBG> tang:) 我知道怎么编译, 配置你问别人, 我不懂
<tang> anotherOtherBG: 弄好了
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: GET /private/index.html HTTP/1.1 Host: localhost Authorization: Basic QWxhZGRpbjpvcGVuIHNlc2FtZQ==
<tang> 谢谢你
<anotherOtherBG> tang:) 那就好
<tang> 我换网卡了
<tang> 换成tplink的
<tang> 估计要继续弄很麻烦
<anotherOtherBG> tang:) 不用, 没帮到你, 本来没有无线网卡, 不懂配置, 但我知道怎么编译
<CyrusYzGTt> dllink也是能比較好的支持linux的
<tang> 我毕竟太菜
<tang> 嘿嘿
<anotherOtherBG> tang:) 编译和安装到没任何困难, 我没有无线网卡, 但我安装了无线网卡的 mod
<tang> anotherOtherBG: 你吃饭没有啊
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 直接捕捉到的就是发送auth信息,但是client怎么知道需要认证呢?之前发生了什么? 我朴拙不到
<anotherOtherBG> tang:) 吃了
<tang> 你用的有线？
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 相同的字段, 值不一样
<anotherOtherBG> tang:) 对
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 忘了, 你去找找就知道了, 好像是 basic rel.... 啥的, 忘了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 字幕格式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336745 gaupol 显示的，不同些。 可文本那边看不出异常。75那里。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2011-06-29 19:08
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: http协议里面肯定有的...但是看见鸟语就头大
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 参错了
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 错了, 不是相同的字段, 是 WWW-Authenticate: Basic realm="Secure Area" 类似这个
<anotherOtherBG> realm="..." 这个可变
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 你按一般的, 未验证信息的get请求, 他返回有这个, 就代表需要 basic 验证
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 我试试
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E8%AE%A4%E8%AF%81
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 都不用，直接去掉链接
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你不回收的?
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rx1:) 我在 mpd目录的log文件里找到最新的log是 Jun 29 19:22 : player_thread: problems opening audio device while playing "Alan Jackson 艾伦·杰克逊-《Precious Memories》/09 - What A Friend We Have In Jesus.mp3"
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rx1:) 好像关于 audio device 的问题啊
<alvin_rx1> anotherOtherBG: 嗯
<anotherOtherBG> 但我听 美国之音没问题, 以前也没问题
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: editor你做过的吧, 那个insert是不是一行一行读入知道总字符数 >= 输入的长度n?
<anotherOtherBG> audio_output {
<anotherOtherBG> 	type		"alsa"
<anotherOtherBG> 	name		"My ALSA Device"
<anotherOtherBG> }
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rx1:) 这个没问题吧, 我原来也是酱紫的. 怎么现在就变有问题了呢
<alvin_rx1> anotherOtherBG: alsa? pulse?
<anotherOtherBG> 不知道, 就知道没动过, 以前没问题
<alvin_rx1> pulseaudio --kill && mpd --kill && mpd
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rx1:) thx
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: WWW-Authenticate: Basic realm="qing shu ru mi ma"^ 使用tcpdump果然捕捉到了这样的信息.firebugs捕捉不到
<namoamitafo> ofan: set smarttab啥意思
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rx1:) 还是不行
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 这我就不知道了
<ofan> namoamitafo: 额  你是myke2?
<namoamitafo> ofan: y
<anotherOtherBG> myke2 ....
<namoamitafo> ofan: 干啥的
<anotherOtherBG> 算了, 暂时不管 mpd 了
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 情书入迷吗???
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: ??
<ofan> namoamitafo: 智能缩进? 貌似空行<Tab>键的一些行为,具体看看help吧,这些我都记不清,都是现查
<anotherOtherBG> qing shu ru mi ma
<alvin_rx1> anotherOtherBG: <AUTO> Warning! PinYin is not readable! pls use http://www.inputking.com
<anotherOtherBG> 情书如密码
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 你怎么知道是这个意思?
<anotherOtherBG> 拼出来的啊
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 知我如你阿
<anotherOtherBG> .......
<oinil> bc如何让小于1的小数个位的0显式出来？
<oinil> 比如.5怎么显式成0.5?
<centerpoint> oinil: 在哪里应用?
<oinil> centerpoint: bc
<oinil> centerpoint: 急阿，女朋友等着用
<oinil> centerpoint: 有办法不？
<centerpoint> oinil: 非要在bc中这样显示吗? 后期处理结果那个字符串不行吗?
<anotherOtherBG> fivesheep:) 美国有长途公共汽车的吗
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 从旧金山到华盛顿?
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 类似
<namoamitafo> centerpoint: 从S.F到W.D.C有长途汽车?
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 你也在美国???
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 我在米国还能上不去wikipedia?
<anotherOtherBG> .....
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 那有木有
<tommy_> ubuntu11.10 内核3.0-2-generic 上面面反的右上角所有的图标都没有了。咋回事？
<tommy_> ubuntu11.10 内核3.0-2-generic 上面面反的右上角所有的图标都没有了。咋回事？
<tommy_> ubuntu11.10 内核3.0-2-generic 上面面反的右上角所有的图标都没有了。咋回事？
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 不知道
<anotherOtherBG> :)
<anotherOtherBG> fivesheep:) 有木有
<tommy_> 俺滴问题就没人遇到过。？
<tommy_> 知道的过来张下嘴吧
<oinil> centerpoint: 算了，我还是自己搞定了。
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 什么问题
<oinil> centerpoint: 还是sed靠谱
<tommy_> ubuntu11.10 内核3.0-2-generic 上面面反的右上角所有的图标都没有了。咋回事？
<wzssyqa> tommy_: 不要刷屏
<anotherOtherBG> 什么tommy内核和右上角的图标有什么关系
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 什么wm
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 经典 gnome2 有不
<tommy_> 这是刷屏么？
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 经典 gnome2 有不
<tommy_> 木有
<wzssyqa> tommy_: op 拥有最终解释全
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 那我不知道了, 问别人
<tommy_> 开机界面虽然有个GNome界面
<tommy_> 但进不去
<wzssyqa> tommy_: 问题说具体点，什么桌面环境
<tommy_> ubuntu
<wzssyqa> tommy_: unity？
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 我只知道 untiy 有些图标没有显式怎么办, 但所有图标没有没遇过
<tommy_> ubuntu11.10默认的桌面
<wzssyqa> tommy_: n卡？
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 是所有都没??? 网络图标有不? 声音图标有不?
<tommy_> A
<tommy_> 木有
<tommy_> 上面右上角的所有图标都木有了
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 那我闭嘴了, 你的问题和我所知道的不一样
<tommy_> 我知道你所知道的那个方法。重新生成上下面板的但现在就一个面板了，时代变了，呵呵
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 我的方法是增加白名单, 但你的问题不是那个
<tommy_> 我觉得是我的启动应用程序在开机时没有启动
<wzssyqa> tommy_:  新建一个用户试试
<tommy_> 但是找不出来哦
<tommy_> 好的。我来试试
<tommy_> 那我先退下。我发现我现在到这里来是越来越多了，嘿，，，
<anotherOtherBG> 有谁找到怎么判断一个音乐的节奏, 抒情还是强烈. 不检测音乐信息, 单就声音检测
<alvin_rx1> bpm
<anotherOtherBG> 或者谁知道有什么已有程序, 能够通过音频来判断音乐的风格(不通过音乐标签)
<caleb-> BPM是中華人民共和國的國家授時台，位於陝西省，隸屬中國科學院陝西天文台。它1987年7月1日開始廣播
<alvin_rx1> bpm beat per minute
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 这不是个简单的问题.而且很难判断.风格是很感性的
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rx1:) 哦, 能否做到, 一大堆音乐, 我设定几个情景, 一些选项的组合(节奏缓慢, 低沉), 不用建立 播放列表, 就可以通过选择情景来播放
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 我知道, 所以问有没有
<tommy_> 大家好。我又回来了
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rx1:) 在想要发泄郁闷的时候, 选择 狂暴情景
<tommy_> 不用新搞个用户，我又更新了一下，然后就好 了，嘿。。
<anotherOtherBG> alvin_rx1:) bpm 能做到吗
<anotherOtherBG> tommy_:) 恭喜
<tommy_> 玩这个就是在倒腾的，有精神，嘿，，
<anotherOtherBG> 节奏(0-10), 低沉高亢(0-10), 抒情热烈(0-10)等, 每个选项都有一个从低到高的设置
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 是否可行
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 不知
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 应该节奏可以吧
 * tenzu_ testing
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 不过就算可行, 可能也得全部处理一遍, 才能得到数据
<anotherOtherBG> 会不会很慢
<caleb-> tenzu_: failed
<tenzu_> caleb-: fail就对了
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 我觉得挺有趣的, 自定义一个情景设置, 设置这些音频的选项组合. 就是不知道 技术上是否可行 不知道有没有已有程序在做这个处理
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 节奏应该容易实现
<roylez_> tenzu_: .
<tenzu_> roylez_: 主席万岁
<roylez_> tenzu_: ...
<tenzu_> roylez_: 咋?多了尾巴是千岁?
<roylez_> tenzu_: 女人的钱真好赚
<tenzu_> roylez_: 那可不, 换成粉色就能加价10%
<roylez_> tenzu_: http://finance.yahoo.com/q/ta?s=el&t=1y&l=on&z=l&q=l&p=&a=ss&c=
<tenzu_> roylez_: 雅诗兰黛的眼霜是我每次回去必买的东西
<roylez_> tenzu_: 这股票比什么汇丰百事强多了
<roylez_> tenzu_: 有好片子推荐吗？
<tenzu_> roylez_: 很久没看电影了
<tenzu_> roylez_: ifttt玩了没?
<roylez_> tenzu_: 啥....
<tenzu_> roylez_: 邮箱给我, 给你发邀请
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 在
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: ?
<roylez_> tenzu_: ...不要
<roylez_> tenzu_: web 2.0的我排斥
<tenzu_> roylez_: 我好像有
<roylez_> tenzu_: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1401152/
<roylez_> tenzu_: 我下这片子去得了
<tenzu_> roylez_: 我下了,没看
<roylez_> tenzu_: ...
<roylez_> tenzu_: bt?
<tenzu_> roylez_: 我老婆说是悬疑剧,挺好看
<wwb> bd
<tenzu_> roylez_: bt下的
<roylez_> tenzu_: ....
<roylez_> tenzu_: mistery thrill
<tenzu_> roylez_: 这种片我看不了
<roylez_> tenzu_: 也不是太对我的胃口
<roylez_> tenzu_: 我就要看不费脑子的
<tenzu_> roylez_: 我也是,最好是欢乐的
<roylez_> tenzu_: 最近下载最热门的就ice age了，都不知道第几了，想想就倒胃口
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我怎么觉得editor的sample input有问题
<tenzu_> roylez_: 不是很喜欢ice age
<centerpoint> roylez_: tenzu_: 你们俩坐一起看蜡笔小新,不动脑子
<tenzu_> roylez_: 我等kungfu panda2还没等到
<tenzu_> centerpoint: 我要看小丸子啊
<roylez_> tenzu_: 我去电影院看了。情节不错，画面比较阴暗
<tenzu_> roylez_: 我只考虑去电影院看transformers 3
<roylez_> tenzu_: transformer太重口了
<tenzu_> roylez_: 其他实在没啥想看的
<roylez_> tenzu_: 我一心等米国队长
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 低沉高亢也容易
<anotherOtherBG> roylez:) ice age?? 冰河时代???
<roylez_> anotherOtherBG: 恩
<tenzu_> roylez_: 我就想下个高清在MBP上看看啥效果
<wwb> 鸟人们，，不能说中文名字啊，，非得整个英文
<metbsd> 兄弟们，我的win的mbr怎么修复啊，突然发觉没一张光盘
<roylez_> tenzu_: 再高清也不如直接买蓝光盘来得舒服
<wzssyqa> metbsd: grub-install
<anotherOtherBG> wwb:) 没办法, freenode 歧视中文名字
<tenzu_> roylez_:  那得花钱...
<wzssyqa> metbsd: grub-install /dev/sda
<anotherOtherBG> roylez:) 为什么说倒胃口呢
<roylez_> anotherOtherBG: 把电影当连续剧拍的都有些倒胃口
<metbsd> 兄弟们，我的win的mbr怎么修复啊，突然发觉没一张光盘
<wwb> 把连续剧拍了N个季的岂不是更倒胃口
<roylez_> tenzu_ anotherOtherBG 我错了，ice age不是那动画片
<yhzm1314> metbsd,  U盘
<wwb> 。。。
<anotherOtherBG> roylez:) 哦
<tenzu_> roylez_: 那你说的是哪个?
<namoamitafo> metbsd: grub-install
<anotherOtherBG> roylez:) 同问
<metbsd> 我在win里面
<namoamitafo> metbsd: grub4dos
<jiero> roylez: 我最近开始看电影了，今年看了4部了。
<metbsd> grub4dos xp里面能用吗
<roylez_> tenzu_ anotherOtherBG http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2453019/2012+Ice+Age+2011+DVDRip+Xvid+AC3-Freebee.html
<roylez_> tenzu_: 为什么imdb还没评分盗版盘就出了呢？
<wwb> ，，
<wwb> 什么时候出的，，2011
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 可以
<tenzu_> roylez_: 船票版冰河世纪...
<anotherOtherBG> roylez:) 我孤陋寡闻了, 没看过
<roylez_> tenzu_: 似乎挺火的，25000个种子
<metbsd> 太好了，给力
<ofan> metbsd: 你不是一直都在win下?
<wwb> 汗一个，，没听说这东西出了 啊
<tenzu_> 竟然有porn
<metbsd> 。。最近以linux为主了
<roylez_> tenzu_: 恩
<metbsd> ofan, 已经把虚拟的倒到真机上用了
<roylez_> tenzu_: 我一般在这里看当下流行什么片。国内的bt和驴子站都被干死了
<jiero> metbsd: 你们都不简单，我到现在还不会用虚拟机。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 用 bfs 回收
<tenzu_> roylez_: piratebay也不错吧, 还能下到点儿东西
<metbsd> jiero, 我是先在虚拟机里该搞的全部搞了，到真机子上就没啥搞了
<ofan> metbsd: 用pe引导 如果是xp,用bootsect修复mbr
<tenzu_> roylez_: 追TBBT还行
<roylez_> tenzu_: piratebay翻墙
<wwb> 至少我们还有QVOD
<tenzu_> roylez_: 好吧...
<ofan> metbsd: 也就linux能这么干,要是win从虚拟机里转到host,绝对崩溃
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你看下题, 我觉得Delete 11做不了
<MaskRay> metbsd: 怎么倒的？
<metbsd> ofan, 对，bsd也行
<metbsd> MaskRay, 用clonezilla
<ofan> metbsd: bsd驱动没那么好搞吧
<roylez_> tenzu_: 捷克的那鸟黑啤真难喝，再也不买了
<metbsd> yiyang de
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你看测试数据, 我现在写的是DFS的回收
<tenzu_> roylez_: 见都没见过,我只对肉感兴趣
<lemonhall> roylez_: 捷克的黑啤酒？
<MaskRay> metbsd: 原来是什么虚拟机？
<lemonhall> roylez_: 你是个会享受生活的人啊
<wwb> 相当会享受
<lemonhall> roylez_: 谁能给我弄些德国的 白香肠回来。。。感激不尽
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 说错了, 看样例
<namoamitafo> ofan: 那种ghost XP怎么做的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: delete 删到末尾就不删了
<tenzu_> 你这猴儿
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 题目里面说
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: z DELETE操作和 GET操作执行时光标后必然有足够的字符。
<metbsd> MaskRay, 虚拟机无所谓的，都行
<anotherOtherBG> 好想知道还有没有 类似 降世神通 那样的动画片啊
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 直接从虚拟机里面cp出来?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 那么是数据有问题
<namoamitafo> Ma
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: NOI出这种问题的?
<metbsd> 对啊，把整个虚拟硬盘倒出来，再倒回去
 * wwb zzzzz
<metbsd> 然后一下子平时虚拟机里的东西就跑到真机子上了，哈哈
<metbsd> 很好玩的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还有当中有个输出的要求, 怎么做? DFS做?
<metbsd> 还可以把真机子倒进去虚拟系统
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 怎么导的? 你的vmdk没压缩?
<roylez_> lemonhall: http://www.360buy.com/product/297576.html
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: GET？中序遍历输出
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我看到byvoid说要用栈回溯模拟
<tenzu_> roylez_: 这个我见过...
<metbsd> namoamitafo, vmdk我不压缩的
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 那直接mount就ok了?
<lemonhall> roylez_: 我年初的时候喝过德国啤酒
<lemonhall> roylez_: 不太喜欢
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我是一个一个 splay 然后输出的
<lemonhall> roylez_: 喜欢伏特加
<roylez_> lemonhall: 重口猴子
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 那不行，必须先整个拿出来，然后在放回去
<lemonhall> 冰箱里还放着两瓶伏特加
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 可以offset mount
<metbsd> 也可以，没试过
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<lemonhall> ofan: ..........
 * lemonhall blueghost大叔人呢？
<lemonhall> 最近在学ERLANG，真是种不错的语言
<namoamitafo> lemonhall: banned
<ofan> lemonhall: 怎么学erlang了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: offset mount 是什么
<lemonhall> namoamitafo: ???? banned? blueghost?
<lemonhall> ofan: 非常好玩的语言
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 搞错了, 是offset lo
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: losetup
<lemonhall> ofan: 我想想，你是PYTHON/C++系的?
<centerpoint> lemonhall: 你找蓝色的鬼
<namoamitafo> lemonhall: 所以他换nick了
<ofan> lemonhall: 我是VB/易语言系的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你是怎么把 losetup 记成 offset lo 的？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: -o offset
<caleb-> offset++
<caleb-> vmdk / vdi / raw 都可以互转的
<caleb-> raw image 可以 mount -o offset
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 都用qemu-img转换?
<robots> 有打cs的么/
<robots> hi
<lemonhall> ofan: ................
<robots> test
<lemonhall> ofan: 高端人才啊，膜拜
<lemonhall> ofan: 以后有易语言的系统，就靠你了
<Evanescence> 有没有人开发maemo系统的应用的啊？
<metbsd> 我打sc，不打cs
<robots> ri
<metbsd> 有打sc的吗
<robots> 没
<metbsd> 就是反过来打
<robots> 今晚装个xp
<tenzu_> sc是sweet condom?
<robots> 可怜的320G硬盘/挂了
<metbsd> 为啥装XP
 * wwb 晕倒
<metbsd> ...Star Craft
<robots> 找了个20G的，装个xp打cs
<wwb> 打FJ
<robots> 打福建干嘛？
<wwb> ，，
<wwb> 不是福建啦
<robots> FJ？佛教？风机？
<linsux>                  |
<linsux>                  |
<linsux>                  |
<linsux>     -===+=====_/(T)\_=====+===-
<linsux>              | |/.\| |
<^k^> linsux:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<wwb> 设置 +q #ubuntu-cn linsux!*@* 模式
<wwb> 什么意思
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<robots> b办了？
<wwb> 这是什么意思
<pocoyo> wwb: 禁止其发言
<jiero> Evanescence: 没有。
<wwb> O
<namoamitafo> pocoyo: +quiet?
<jiero> Evanescence: 不过有些用windows的中国人搞maemo开发。
<Evanescence> jiero: 要不你去开发一个？
<jiero> Evanescence: 看到五六个Maemo的。我不会开发的说。
<Evanescence> 不懂搞windows怎么会去搞maemo
<caleb-> Evanescence: maemo 都停两三年了
<wwb> QUIT
<jiero> caleb-: 没有，每天都更新。
<caleb-> Evanescence: nokia 都不支持 meego 了
<jiero> caleb-: 只是nokia不搞了。
<pocoyo> namoamitafo: maybe.
<caleb-> jiero: 那只能算是 bugfix
<jiero> caleb-: 管nokia干吗。meego也有maemo社区的人搞。
<robots> nk已死！
<robots> 已成定局
<Evanescence> nokia不要就算了，自然是有人要的
<Evanescence> jiero: 咋同，管nokia干嘛
<jiero> caleb-: 完全不一样的。不止是问题修复。
<jiero> caleb-: 很多功能添加。
<caleb-> jiero: 第三方源？
<jiero> caleb-: 有。
<Evanescence> 本来就是基于debian的，所以debian更新，它也会相应更新的吧
<caleb-> jiero: nokia 的源没动静吧
<jiero> caleb-: 除了那个之外，还有 maemo社区源。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 测试数据有么
<jiero> Evanescence: 不会的。。。
<caleb-> jiero: 社区源的更新关 nokia 毛事…
<Evanescence> 官方网站上就经常有新应用出现啊
<robots> 可怜的airplay。。
<jiero> caleb-: ？我说了nokia了么。。
<Evanescence> robots: airplay有linux版本了？
<caleb-> sharp 不支持 zaurus 后，社区也还更新好久
<robots> c++的会有linux？
<caleb-> jiero: 官方归官方，社区归社区
<jiero> caleb-: 这里是那些人在实验QT
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 没有
<anotherOtherBG> 现在有什么 meego 的手机, 没了 nokia , meego 还是基于 qt 啊
<anotherOtherBG> 现在有什么 meego 的手机, 没了 nokia , meego 还是基于 qt 吗
<jiero> caleb-: 用不着你告诉我。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CSDN账户你是否有
<centerpoint> 维护ppa源的人可以看到软件包的下载次数吗
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 密码忘了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 用户名也忘了
<robots> Evanescence，我倒是很喜欢linnya，简洁，清爽。有点airplay的功能就好了
<Evanescence> robots: linnya？我去看看，没见过
<Evanescence> robots: 没有找到，给个网址？
<Evanescence> robots: 找到了
<Evanescence> 原来是musicMe啊
<robots> 对
<robots> 不知道2.0会不会是gtk3.0的
<Evanescence> robots: 原来是gtk2的吗？
<robots> 是的，编译的时候提示要gtk2
<robots> Linnya 分为两个部分，“lin”系单词“lindalё”（“音乐，歌曲，美好的声音”）的前缀；而“nya”则是一个表示所有格（“我的”）的后缀。整个单词合起来的意思为（“我的音乐”）。
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/8rdTE
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: RavenChan上次发给我的测试数据生成器竟然是windows下的一个gen.exe
<imtxc> 没有 DW 跟 FW  让我 怎么交作业啊……
<imtxc> 大家好
<imtxc> 请问 大家在linux 里面 怎么解决 fireworks 跟 dw 的问题呢
<Evanescence> dw和fw都是什么啊？
<centerpoint> imofli: 虚拟个xp
<jiero> imtxc: 那是什么啊？
<imtxc> Evanescence: Dreamweaver   Fireworks
<jiero> imtxc: 导出什么啊？
<imtxc> jiero: Dreamweaver Fireworks  做作业
<jiero> imtxc: html和svg
<imtxc> 网站作业。
<centerpoint> imofli: 要不手动写代码, 用gimp处理图片
<jiero> imtxc: 搞 bluegriffon+inkscape
<Evanescence> vim+imgemagick
<imtxc> Dreamweaver 里面使用CSS 确实很方便……
<imtxc> fireworks 切片图片也挺方便
<imtxc> 虚拟机出来，速度挺慢……
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 什么代码
<centerpoint> imtxc: 双系统
<imtxc> 主要是学习的时候就是这样学的
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: how to make love
<imtxc> centerpoint: 这个办法…… 可行……
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我想打开 emacs 的时候 顺带开一个 *shell* 里面执行一条命令 该怎么写
<imtxc> 后天就交作业啊
<imtxc> 只能找win 了……
<MaskRay> pocoyo: init file 里写 (shell) ?
<imtxc> 大家有好的模板不……
<imtxc> 效果图。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 嗯.
<imtxc> 适合做 社团网站的。
<Evanescence> wordpress ?
<centerpoint> imofli: 搜吧,很多
<centerpoint> Evanescence: 又不是php作业,wp干什么
<imtxc> centerpoint: 只要效果图就可以 后台套用以前做的就行。
<freeflyi1g> wasikevin: you there
<centerpoint> imtxc: 效果图?? ps 个就行了嘛
<imtxc> adobe 有可能会支持linux 么
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<wasikevin> freeflyi1g, yes
<jiero> libreoffice draw 一下就好了。
<imtxc> centerpoint: 这个 有些难度 我打算找个模板了改改 然后切片 用Dreamweaver 做出来，调用以前的后台。
<jiero> adobe如果在Linux下赚到钱自然就来Linux
<imtxc> 没有啥美工基础
<imtxc> 所以啊  做效果图 还真难……
<freeflyi1g> wasikevin: long time no see you here
<centerpoint> imofli: 大几?
<jiero> imtxc: 用Inkscape，然后拉OpenClipArt
<wasikevin> freeflyi1g, ??  I am always here.
<zhang> 兄台们 给推荐一款linux下的美工软件吧.....
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧，不过这些软件 不是很熟悉 对于后天需要的作业 有些仓促啊
<jiero> http://etherpad.opennel.org/
<imtxc> 看来 看来 只能win 解决了。
<jiero> zhang: 看 wiki
<jiero> zhang: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Qref/Apps
<zhang> jiero:是 罗姐
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<imtxc> 况且 老师的IE   得考虑兼容
<centerpoint> imtxc: 用linux未必不能做好,但是两天时间,你还是win吧
<jiero> imtxc: 那就不行了。我从不考虑IE。~
<imtxc> centerpoint: 恩，还得考虑老师ie的兼容问题
<Guest34026> 如何在win下搭建GAE的文章网址，谁知道，告诉我一声，谢谢
<centerpoint> Guest34026: GAE被屏了你还搞什么?
<centerpoint> Guest34026: 你GAE指什么?
<zhang> jiero:没有一款走photoshop线路的...
<jiero> zhang: photoshop线路是什么？
<Colin-shzsc> 如果哪天我自己做网站，我一定会在醒目位置标出“本站的内容在 IE 浏览器中会出现不可预料的行为，强烈建议您换用其他非 IE 内核的浏览器”
<jiero> Colin-shzsc: 都能判断的，如果是IE的话才弹出
<Colin-shzsc> “……否则一切后果用户自负”
<zhang> jiero:简单方便丰富的图片设计和处理功能
<jiero> zhang: ？GIMP？
<jiero> zhang: Inkscape？
<lolicon> centerpoint: 木有屏。。
<jiero> zhang: Photoshop用来设计图片是不正确的少见的。。。
<lolicon> centerpoint: 用 https ..
<zhang> jiero:功能太过繁琐... inkscape不是专业制作矢量图的吗？
<jiero> zhang: 设计图片啊。。。
<zhang> ...............
<jiero> zhang: Photoshop才繁琐吧。。。
<jyfl987> Colin-shzsc: 我现在做站不考虑ie
<jiero> zhang: 好吧，我说的是固定操作。
<zhang> jiero:..............
<imtxc> jyfl987: 可是 得考虑老师啊  人家是IE检查作业
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我又不上学了 管他呢
<Colin-shzsc> jyfl987: 我有时甚至想如果自己做站的话把自己网站故意弄成和 IE 完全不兼容
<jyfl987> Colin-shzsc: 没必要这样 既没必要故意弄坏 也没必要做提醒 就当ie不存在
<Colin-shzsc> 只不过现在还没达到能自己做网站的水平
<Colin-shzsc> 我是想让更多的人知道 IE 是多么的傻屄
<Colin-shzsc> 不好意思，我在 win 下的紫光拼音输入法打这个拼音首选词出来就是这个字
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 怎么做到在某个breakpoint执行到第n次的之后下断
<MeaCulpa1> Bethesda 25年了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: help ignore
<Evanescence> arch在OFTC频道上的名字是什么？#arch还是#archlinux？
<MeaCulpa1> #arch-cn还是就#arch?
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 叫做 #archl
<jiero> :D
<MeaCulpa1> Evanescence: 你问中文的？
<MeaCulpa1> 就是arch-cn啊
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa1: 中文的也有么？
<Evanescence> 两个都要
<MeaCulpa1> Evanescence: 当然
<MeaCulpa1> 自己list
<Evanescence> oftc上有中文和英文的啊？
<Evanescence> 哦
<MeaCulpa1> Evanescence: 自己看啊
<ilovezoe> Evanescence: archlinux-cn
<Evanescence> 找到
 * adam8157 求Google+邀请...
<GNUcat> adam8157: 有什么好玩的？
<GNUcat> 今天有人在 twitter 上送，木有要
<adam8157> GNUdog: 不是吧, 这都不要...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我就是想看看
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 这是什么？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 早晚要公开的服务，何必呢？
<Evanescence> 我擦，现在我已经累积到加入了32个IRC频道了。。。
<adam8157> wzssyqa: google的社交
<Evanescence> 五个servers
<GNUdog> adam8157: 对了，你用过 CSB 的系统嘛？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 话说我twitter开了一句话还没说...
<MeaCulpa1> Evanescence: ...你有bot的风范
<adam8157> GNUdog: 干啥的? 提示下
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa1: 呵呵，嗯嗯
<kiss990a> Evanescence, 有什么好玩的频道不？
<GNUdog> adam8157: Corpration Standard Build
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa1: 因为是weechat，要不是屏幕小，我就一下子split五六个
<Evanescence> kiss990a: 都是编程的，git，vim
<kiss990a> Evanescence, 那算了。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 还是不知道干啥的, 看到过这个邮件
<Evanescence> ，c-base，regex，html5，lisp，python等等
<tenzu__> adam8157: 注册了不推?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 就是内部编译的 RHEL 吧，我是这么理解的
<kiss990a> 那你基本顾不上聊QQ了。
<adam8157> tenzu__: 嗯, 怕得依赖症
<Evanescence> kiss990a: 我几乎不用，也就是有事才打开webQQ
<tenzu__> adam8157: 熟人多了比较依赖
<MaskRay> 求 google+
<kiss990a> irc已经够用了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这样啊, 你有兴趣? 反正工作现在还用不到, 没弄
<GNUdog> adam8157: 看到了，好奇。RHEL 木有 subscription，不能 yum update 不爽
<tenzu__> MaskRay: google+是邀请制?
<GNUdog> tenzu__: 目前是
<MaskRay> tenzu__: 据说是
<tenzu__> GNUdog: MaskRay 好吧...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 装也是装Fedora...其实, 应该我们有RHN帐号吧
<MeaCulpa1> irssi挺好
<GNUdog> adam8157: 有就好了
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa1: Mac 下键盘映射有问题，要改挺多东西的
<MeaCulpa1> Evanescence: 分不同的workspace不就行了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 没问过, 应该有, 可以问下IT那边的人, 但是可能你现在还没有权限
<MeaCulpa1> RHEL不好折腾
<MeaCulpa1> 丫下个包的地址都没
<MeaCulpa1> 都装的centos的
<GNUdog> adam8157: 蛋疼的以色列人，我电话到现在都不能用
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa1: 这样还要切换，我直接split就可以一个屏幕全屏的看了
<MeaCulpa1> Evanescence: 屏幕永远不够大
<MeaCulpa1> Evanescence: 我用瓦片的，无所谓
<adam8157> GNUdog: 发ticket啊, 我当时就是找他们才给我解决的
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa1: 呵呵，还好，我现在也就11‘
<MeaCulpa1> 瓦片我都不切
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa1: 什么瓦片？
<MeaCulpa1> Evanescence: tiling
<GNUdog> adam8157: 看来的确很懒，当时听 Mermaid 说了，那个家伙非常懒
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa1: 我是awesome，给weechat maxmium
<MeaCulpa1> Evanescence: 你可以试试看那个ii的irc客户端，输出成文件的，然后你可以tail到一个io流里
<ouyuu> 现在瓦片流行啥？还是awesome吗？
<MeaCulpa1> ouyuu: awesome不升级很好
<MeaCulpa1> 一升级就烂了
 * adam8157 大屏+awesome路过...
<ouyuu> 是....老是该配置文件格式
 * MeaCulpa1 echinus了
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa1: 我去看看，叫ii吗？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 从我开始用还没遇到过, 现在比较稳定了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有点经验了
 * alvin_rxg 羡慕大屏的飘过...
 * GNUdog Gnome 2 路过
<ouyuu> 我还是用一年前编译的dwm，坚决不升级
<MeaCulpa1> dwm有点...我还是echinus吧
 * GNUdog 洗澡去
<ouyuu> 挺好的，配置完把二进制文件保存起来
<MeaCulpa1> ouyuu: en...
<freeflyi1g> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjgwNTY5ODM2.html
 * MeaCulpa1 受不了拿脚本语言做配置文件的，甚至拿函数编程语言做配置文件的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ekoore Perl run ubuntu 11.04 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
 * MeaCulpa1 抱舔干老婆去
<namoamitafo> 啥tiling
 * adam8157 表示受不了没扩展性的配置文件...
<ouyuu> 一类反人类的wm
<namoamitafo> ouyuu: 说awesome?
<MeaCulpa1> windows 3.1就反人类了
<MeaCulpa1> windows 3.1就瓦片了
<ouyuu> tiling 的都很反人类了
<MeaCulpa1> ouyuu: 我用了觉得很怀旧啊
<namoamitafo> ouyuu: !!!
<MeaCulpa1> ouyuu: 有当年windows的感觉
<ouyuu> tilong 就是不知道快捷键拿到手啥都干不了
 * jiero 正在胡搞，嫌 jpg失真太多，用SVG放jpg弄图片，剪切下png的原图文字放上。。。
<MeaCulpa1> ouyuu: 通用的快捷键就那么几个
<MeaCulpa1> ouyuu: 只要你workspace够多...
<liemehoc> ouyuu: dwm的多屏就是个渣
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 网络启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336768 今天终于成功地在无穷老机上网络启动了老毛桃版的WinPE，下一步就是尝试网络启动ubuntu、debian或者其它系统了 统计信息: 发表于 由 photor — 2011-06-29 22:07
<MeaCulpa1> 基本都是一个ws一个urxvt...
<ouyuu> 自己定义的一堆快捷键，主要是启动程序的
<adam8157> ws是?
<MeaCulpa1> ouyuu: 启动程序dmenu够了，不哟功能快捷键
<ckg> 国人比较多了频道除了这个还有那个?
<MeaCulpa1> ckg: 这里是中国人最多的utf-8中文irc频道,没有之一
<ckg> 那次多的是那个?
<MeaCulpa1> ouyuu: 快捷键其实没有dmenu方便，甚至没有补全方便
<jiero> ckg: LinuxFire？
<MeaCulpa1> ckg: 不知道，linuxfire?
 * adam8157 快捷键加gmrun路过
<MeaCulpa1> 国内其他硕果仅存的应该不是utf-8的
<jiero> ckg: 其它的很多都不是utf-8的。
 * MeaCulpa1 zsh补全路过
<ckg> 都是技术交流啊
<jiero> ckg: 那些我进去就乱码。
<ckg> 有没有就是聊天的
<MeaCulpa1> ckg: 23点以后是情趣频道
<jiero> ckg: 都是主题性质的。
<MeaCulpa1> ckg: 23点以后是情趣频道，这里
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
 * adam8157 yeah!!! 蒂亚戈续约了!!!!!!
 * MeaCulpa1 [抱摸舔干!睡]老婆去咯~~~
<jiero> MeaCulpa其实现在就可以了，MM们都下线了吧。
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 哦。你走吧。
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 恩，今天务实
<ckg> MeaCulpa1 ,没这个需要
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: editor TLE......
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你如何把一个字符串插入的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: editor
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, Orz
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: Orz
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我说你怎么插入的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 可以把待插入的字符串建立成平衡 BST
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我这样做, 怀疑会影响效率, 我用字符串处理函数啥的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了, 我nc了
<johann> 大家晚上好，我想问一个关于正则表达式的问题，如下
<alvin_rxg> 如上
<johann> 0,0:54:06.74,0:54:08.21天  我刚见过她Jesus I just saw her.
<johann> 0,0:54:17.25,0:54:19.08是你  对吗?It's you isn't it?
<johann> 0,0:54:19.75,0:54:22.81-你来杀我的  -是的-You've come to kill me. -Yes
<johann> 我想把前面的数字删除掉，因为有几千行，想问一下，用正则表达式怎么做？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我是链状插入的……也行……
<pocoyo> tar 打包的时候为什么把符号链接也打包了?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 等我改好再说
<alvin_rxg> johann: vim :%s/^.{23}//
<alvin_rxg> johann: vim :%s/^.\{23\}//
<johann> alvin_rxg: 能不能具体点啊，我才接触正则表达式
<alvin_rxg> johann: vim 里边，操作这个步骤 :%s/^.\{23\}//
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 改了还是t
<johann> alvin_rxg: 是在vim里执行那段代码吗？
<alvin_rxg> shi
<alvin_rxg> 是
<johann> alvin_rxg: 哦，我试试，嘿嘿
<redhat__180> 安装xvidcap的时候出错了
<redhat__180> make[2]: *** [capture.o] Error 1
<redhat__180> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/redhat/文档/V/xvidcap-1.1.6/src'
<redhat__180> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<johann> alvin_rxg: 非常感谢，我还得研究一下你的代码
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 看下, 不知道哪里写渣了 http://pastebin.com/9w3ZyJNn
<redhat__180> 请问是怎么回事的？？
<alvin_rxg> johann: 匹配每行开头的23个任意字符
<johann> alvin_rxg: 恩，了解，谢谢
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 看不懂
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) ???? make 是人的天性吧
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) ???? make love 是人的天性吧
<tusooa> \e9nd,现在上论坛,越来越慢了.
<anotherOtherBG> knownbad:) 美国有 长途 巴士吗
<metbsd> 我小时候就是看黄片学会的
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 我想是的.怎么问我这么严肃的问题?
<metbsd> 小孩哪懂啊
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 你问的啊
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 哦...html阿...
<anotherOtherBG> <centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: how to make love
<wwb> 话说你们发言前面为什么都带个人名啊，，怎么弄出来的，，教我下
<anotherOtherBG> wwb:) 打字
<anotherOtherBG> wwb:) 打啊
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 你问写什么代码,我说html...
<wwb> anotherOtherBG, :汗
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 哦
<anotherOtherBG> wwb:) 有问题吗
<wwb> anotherOtherBG, 我还以为有什么命令之类的呢
<anotherOtherBG> knownbad:) 你如美国藉了?? 很早就移民了?? 老婆是后找的???
<centerpoint> wwb: tab补全
<anotherOtherBG> wwb:) 打的了命令, 也打的完名字了啊
<anotherOtherBG> knownbad:) 美国有没有长途巴士
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 你有没有editor的官方测试数据
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 你咋了? 那么想作米国长途阿?
<wwb> anotherOtherBG, 你对我说的话是红色，，是单独对我说的吧，，用那个命令，
<namoamitafo> wwb: 不是
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 我想去美国经营长途巴士, 在巴士中 有个乐队, 边走变唱
<anotherOtherBG> wwb:) 你对我说的也是红色的
<wwb> anotherOtherBG, 哦，，明白了
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 爵士乐
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 哦..我支持你
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 长途旅行, 放弃自己开车. 在巴士中可以有个小型的旅途音乐会
 * tusooa 表示现在上笨兔论坛很有压力
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 有也找不到了
<kiss990a> linux kernel 3.0 已经出了
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 旅途中, 提供饮品, 参点
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 旅途中, 提供饮品, 餐点
<anotherOtherBG> knownbad:) 美国有长途巴士的吗
<wwb> kiss990a, 没吧，，什么时候的事
<kiss990a> 6.8，昨天出的3.0 rc5
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 你一位你生活在童话阿
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:)
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 我想如果美国还有童话的, 就有的做啊
<kiss990a> 我想编译下官网的最新稳定版
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 为美国重拾童话
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 你管他有没有长途巴士呢,没有的话你可以搞一个嘛
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 好的.
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 在美国去哪找投资啊
<linsux> 华尔街啊
<linsux> 地球人都知道
<anotherOtherBG> linsux:) 华尔街鸟我吗
<imtxc> 网站作业 是做一个购物网站……  呃 朋友们可以提供个效果图借鉴下不……
<linsux> 看你够不够胆
<wwb> anotherOtherBG, 问下，，系统如何判断我前面这一个单词是聊天目标的名字，而不是聊天内容的一部分呢
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 直接从dc开到帝都
<anotherOtherBG> ......
<kiss990a> make menuconfig 编译 出来是一个包，在里面选择的 模块方式文件放在哪里呢？
<anotherOtherBG> wwb:) 这是客户端判断的
<centerpoint> wwb: 你的client 保存有这个channel的name  list
<anotherOtherBG> wwb:) 与昵称相符的, 就不认为是 聊天内容
<anotherOtherBG> wwb:) 和 irc 本身没关系
<wwb> anotherOtherBG, 哦，，明白了，
<centerpoint> imtxc: www.taobao.com
<imtxc> centerpoint: 呃……
<wwb> 哈，，，
<wwb> imtxc, 这是经典效果图
<wwb> 神啊，，论坛怎么连不进去了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 怀疑哪里死循环了
<tusooa> wwb: 同问
<linsux> <linsux> arch would be alot better with less bugs,more testing, more user friendly and less wiki friendly
<tusooa> [  0%] [0                                                 ] [ 189.0B/s] [131d12] # 妈啊,还要131天,下载完
<linsux> 估计#archlinux又要沸腾了
 * tusooa 问问,论坛咋上不去了?
<tusooa> 算了,把这fx关了好了.
<tusooa> \e9nd
<roylez_> tenzu: 三国杀看了下排行榜，一大把150级胜率99%的，搞笑不是
<alpha080> 太假了
<anotherOtherBG> 露蒂的玩具 是啥意思
<anotherOtherBG> 动画片网站看到的
<lolicon> anotherOtherBG: 钉宫
<lolicon> anotherOtherBG: 吸精
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我眼睛花了
<anotherOtherBG> 钉宫
<anotherOtherBG> ?
<anotherOtherBG> 不知道是不是我思想太邪恶了, 怎么看的那么色情
<alpha080> 啥時候組團33
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: A了, 看错行了
<lolicon> anotherOtherBG: 一个小萝莉与她妈情人的不伦之恋
<lolicon> anotherOtherBG: 放心吧，不是H的。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: NOI的Time Limit是1s, 这里5s, 是?
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<anotherOtherBG> lolicon:) 哦, 真的是色情片???
<lolicon> anotherOtherBG: 温馨向
<namoamitafo> 南无观世音菩萨
<imtxc> 请问谁有 2009 网页设计大师 这套素材么。
<lolicon> anotherOtherBG: 设定很糟糕但是其实不H
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是因为ansistring效率太低, 不如手工数组
<wwb> 那两个管理员是真人还是机器人，，
<lolicon> wwb: 你可以尝试对他们进行Turing test 。。
<wwb> lolicon, 额
<anotherOtherBG> lolicon:) 那是一卡通网站, 怎么收录那么下流名字的动画片呢
<lolicon> anotherOtherBG: 怎么个下流法。。。
<lolicon> anotherOtherBG: 玩具很下流么 =。=。。。
<alpha080> 免費提供小受，妹子，肌肉男，自虐狂各种Rpg扮養
<anotherOtherBG> lolicon:) 露蒂啊
<ofan> 求妹子..
<anotherOtherBG> ofan:) ....
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛!
<ofan> alpha080: 大叔搞批发么?
<wwb> 想象力太好了
<lolicon> anotherOtherBG: 汗。。那是人名。。。
<ofan> 今晚不熄灯.. 嘿嘿
<alpha080> 三國殺啊
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 总算a了
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 好久没A题目了
<anotherOtherBG> lolicon:) 哦
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, Orz
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: ......
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 清楚fpc中ansistring如何实现么
<imtxc> 啊 没一点思路
<linsux> 我有好多咯咯咯的电话
<linsux> 你们谁要
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 块状链表吧大概
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 查下VCL啥的, 我不太清楚啥东西
<linsux> RavenChan, 什么问题啊
<namoamitafo> linsux: windows时代的东西
<linsux> 如果windows都有问题，而且无法解决
<linsux> 那我真的不建议玩linux
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛!
<whosurdaddy> 求教：怎样拓展/home ？
<Evanescence> 我home目录下空间不够了，我想要在别的分区建立一个文件夹，把下载的缓存文件都移过去，然后把新建的文件夹链接到下载目录，这样可以吗？
<whosurdaddy> 不知道啊
<whosurdaddy> 我也跟你遇到同样的问题了
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa1: 我home目录下空间不够了，我想要在别的分区建立一个文件夹，把下载的缓存文件都移过去，然后把新建的文件夹链接到下载目录，这样可以吗？
<whosurdaddy> 拓展问题
<ouyuu> Evanescence:  可以，我经常这么干
<Evanescence> ouyuu: 谢了
<whosurdaddy> 那怎样开机挂载我的win7 下的c d e盘？
<OT_iux>  …额，真的装死去了，明天上班…… 大家，晚安
<lolicon> fstab
<ouyuu> whosurdaddy:  修改你的 /etc/fstab
<whosurdaddy> 可以吗？
<ouyuu> whosurdaddy:  /dev/sda9		/mnt/f		ntfs-3g		uid=1000,gid=100,fmask=002,dmask=002,users	0 0
<ouyuu> 这是我的
<whosurdaddy> 我试试  自己写个
<sikao_lfs1> 今天k一定出问题了。我都不清楚他掉了多少次了。。。。。。总不成一直在升级？
<whosurdaddy> ubuntu 11.04 的kde怎么安装中文包？
<kuanyui> 在synaptic裡面搜尋kde zh
<hceasy> 论坛正常么 ？
<MeaCulpa1> Evanescence: home随便玩，再说，你是lvm么？
 * MeaCulpa1 睡觉
<Evanescence> me
<MeaCulpa1> home本来就随便玩，lvm的话更是随便玩
 * MeaCulpa1 睡觉
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa1: what lvm ?
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa1: good night
<ouyuu> Evanescence:  可以随便改变分区大小的变态东西
<Evanescence> ouyuu: Googleing, Thanks
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: .
<metbsd> 我每个Ｌｉｎｕｘ都用ｌｖｍ
<metbsd> ＬＶＭ　ＩＳ　ＧＯＯＤ
<ilovezoe> metbsd: 那個。是全角？
<metbsd> ｉ　ｄｏｎ＇ｔ　ｋｎｏｗ
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: ^k^ 又罢工了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lxc能用了。很爽
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 直接nx上去。直接有了另外一个系统了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 其实挺适合你。arch 和debian都有了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可以先升级下lxc的。没问题再升级host上
<alvin_rxg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYcOaYcMCOU 忍者神龟
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不需要
<knownbad> 这有点像以前的jailed shell hosting。
<knownbad> 不知道现在还剩几家。
<knownbad> 那天得花些时间把kvm好好研究下。
<knownbad> virtualbox的方便让我变懒了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我都用上lxc了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 终于有昵称补全了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg手机上的irc
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg太好了
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 省了大事了
<gebjgd> knownbad 最近干么呢? 这两天没看到你
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 我都在啊。  我淫形了。
<knownbad> lxc倒是蛮适合以前的jailed shell hosting.
<knownbad> gebjgd: 忘了提老婆快来了。
<gebjgd> knownbad 哦。恭喜
<knownbad> 泄了
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 这么快就泄了。。。
<mugebjgd> knownbad lxc很简单。完全隔离container和host。内核不变
<knownbad> 我知道，只觉的这不是跟vm竞争。
<mugebjgd> knownbad 就是个
<mugebjgd> knownbad 就是chroot的进一步
<mugebjgd> knownbad 有优势啊。开销很小
<knownbad> 就是以前的jailed shell。
<knownbad> 是比较 efficient.
<mugebjgd> knownbad jailed shell允许开
<mugebjgd> 单独的x么?
<knownbad> 但现在用 shell 比较少了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad lxc能单独运行x
<knownbad> 嗯，你要不开个 isp ？
<mugebjgd> knownbad 还能跑dm.
<knownbad> 怎么切换？
<mugebjgd> xorg -query过去。或者nx
<mugebjgd> knownbad 当然跑什么服务你可以控制
<knownbad> 嗯。
<knownbad> 跑个别的 vpn 可能麻烦些。
<mugebjgd> knownbad 而且服务基本上是native跑的
<aaronyy> systemd也可以chroot的
<mugebjgd> knownbad 什么别的vpn?
<knownbad> 就是 vnet。
<mugebjgd> knownbad 你可以给lxc一个veth 或者一个物理网络接口
<mugebjgd> knownbad 太赞了 用squashfs 把一个发行版从虚拟机或者物理硬盘上拷贝到lxc中。就是个文件夹。
<mugebjgd> knownbad linux的文件系统太牛逼了
<knownbad> 好似 unix 始祖开始系统就是建立在文档上的。
<knownbad> 哎，要是当初没走 ms 这条路。
<knownbad> 但当初在 pc 上跑 unix 几乎是不太可能。  试了 sco xenix 但还是不行。
<knownbad> 那是刚接触 compile ，吓人啊。  就坐在电脑前喂磁碟片好几个小时。  后来就放弃了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad 你没赶上好时候和好公司
<knownbad> 那时自个没想法没理想。  其实现在都还是。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad, 其实路都是自己选的。
<knownbad> 没错，没怪谁。  只有自己。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我当时就是为了找linux的编程
<knownbad> 我正好相反，但到头来还是回到原点。
<gebjgd> knownbad, nx是个好东西
<knownbad> 好东西多但要用的上。
<knownbad> nx 不是 linux rdp 吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 做项目用的上阿
<gebjgd> knownbad, lxc + nx
<knownbad> 嗯，但当 dev env 又太豪华了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不豪华
<knownbad> 晚点试试。
 * gebjgd 上床。后天去奥地利
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-30
<CyrusYzGTt> 早
<vamadir> 大家好
<vamadir> 有人吗？
<vamadir> 在ubuntu有没有差不多qq音乐？
<alpha080> 狗打猫拧~
<Evanescence> 请问谁有英英词典啊？我在星际译王上用
<Evanescence> 原来的官方网站好像转移了到了google code上，现在所以找不到下载词典列表了
<kiss990a> 兄弟们，早上好！
<Evanescence> 请问谁有英英词典啊？我在星际译王上用
<Evanescence> 原来的官方网站好像转移了到了google code上，现在所以找不到下载词典列表了
<renothing> 各位早啊
<vamadir> 在ubuntu 没有qq音乐，可是gmbox 没有工作。
<vamadir> 怎么办？
<vamadir> 在ubuntu 没有qq音乐，可是gmbox 没有工作。 怎么办？
<mzgcz> kevc, hi
<dororo> 求google+邀请
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa_> google+? 别又是想wave那样炫耀javascript的
<tIn502> 测试
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<NoIE> 谷哥今天的搜索按钮变了。
<tusooa> NoIE: 几天前,就变了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 热不，胖子
<pocoyo>  胖子...
<roylez> pocoyo: 肥牛
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席万岁
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: mglb热死了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: hmmmmm.....我平衡多了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: Mozilla宣布终止FF4 security support, FF3 remain for some time, 公司老大鸡动了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 公司老大找mozilla的人开会...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 胡搞瞎搞
<jiero> roylez: 主席和神的体积类似？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 咱公司的？
<roylez> jiero: 不类似
<MeaCulpa_> 似乎不鸟我们，默认浏览器再回到IE都无所谓
<yaosong> 我的linux不能正确显示中文
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: yeah
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 现在FF3.6还是公司推荐浏览器
<yaosong> 语言编码是zh_CN.UTF-8
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: mozilla又要赚钱了吧
<yaosong> 该怎么解决啊
<jiero> roylez: 哦。
<yaosong> 额 ，大家不要忽视我啊~~~我也是人啊~~~
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 公司的人在mozilla论坛抱怨，Mozilla反问，你们的产品有几个在AIX CDE 的Mozilla里还能看得
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: NB啊1
<yaosong> 擦
<jiero> yaosong: 无视不会提问题的。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: HMC应该CDE里的mozilla能看吧
<yaosong> 大家积极抢答吧
<MeaCulpa_> Mozilla的人太横了，哈哈，抽了一大嘴巴
<imadper> 有屏幕调节的软件嘛？linux下，我的色温有些偏高，笔记本
<yaosong> 看下你们能够正确显示中文的linux机子的编码吧 echo $LANG
<yaosong> 大家帮忙看下撒
<jiero> yaosong: 我的都是 en_AU
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 貌似升了5.0之后wmlbrowser登录网银就不好使了
<imadper> yaosong: zh_cn.utf8
<yaosong> 能够正确显示中文？
<Kandu> yaosong: en_US
<imadper> yaosong: 纯终端下？那得用zhcon吧？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 好使的，我错怪她了
<Kandu> 昨天誰問 ansistring 實作問題了
<imadper>  有屏幕调节的软件嘛？linux下，我的色温有些偏高，笔记本
<jiero> imadper: 没有色彩管理。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 公司好网速，我网银附加码都显示不了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 网银我就放弃了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 招商银行的用手机银行还是可以的
<MeaCulpa_> FF4看来security hole很严重，直接砍掉了
<MeaCulpa_> 其实就是换个号码嘛，公司那些折腾的大佬，研究员们激动了，唉
<Kandu> MeaCulpa_: 其實我也動了
<mzgcz> kevc: ?
<Kandu> s/動/激動  moonlight 不能用了
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 以前都说Mozilla不搞小版本号了。。。
<jiero> moonlight lady？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 昨天看新闻，55%的ff4用户已经升级到ff5，版本都自动升级过去了，还支持个啥
<Kandu> silverlight -- moonlight
<yaosong> 额，顺便问一下，怎么修改linux的编码方式
<jiero> Kandu: ？那些啊。
<jiero> Kandu: 有人用吗？
<Kandu> jiero: 我一直用
<jiero> Kandu: 做什么？
<roylez> tenzu: http://cnbeta.com/articles/147366.htm
<jiero> Kandu:  网速5kb/s了。
<Kandu> jiero: 呃，上網玩着用
<roylez> jiero: 恭喜
<palomino|working> 我还在3.6.18... , roylez
<roylez> jiero: 明天就解脱了吧
<palomino|working> 家里那台，不知不觉被升级成5了 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/68f60660jw1diothlmso3j.jpg
<palomino|working> lol , roylez
<MeaCulpa_> yaosong: 内核里filesystem->nativelanguagesupport, 然后在你的init系统里改？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i3.topit.me/l023/100235638988692b22.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bade3a2jw1dioa23i4fkj.jpg
<palomino|working> 这个箱子图最近很火 , roylez
<tIn502> palomino|working: 我同事买本书他们的货物地图是从非洲那过来的
<roylez> palomino|working: 以前在京东看到过类似的。买的被子，发货用了避孕套的箱子“北利乐，万只装”！
<palomino|working> 货物地图?_?
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 京东还挺省的，没浪费纸箱
<MeaCulpa_> :O
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8281cad7jw1dinzp6hr7bj.jpg
<palomino|working> ouch!!! , roylez
<palomino|working> 看着都疼阿 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: http://club.360buy.com/repay/293944_b6a2efc3-dfcd-4c31-887d-0f3cf7df9b10_1.html
<palomino|working> LOL , roylez
<jiero> roylez: 希望吧。
<roylez> palomino|working: 看评论 http://cnbeta.com/articles/147368.htm
<vamadir> hi all
<vamadir> web qq now working with video ??
<jiero> Kandu: 好的。我就看SVG文件好了，都很小。
<palomino|working> ...还有上当的 , roylez
<yaosong> 谁知道linux的编码方式写在那个文件中？
<roylez> palomino|working: 很多很多....
<yaosong> 谁知道linux的编码方式写在那个文件中？
<MeaCulpa_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/renemorrison/5885310797/
<roylez> yaosong: 你用的ubuntu？
<yaosong> 你指的是什么？
<Kandu> yaosong: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<OT_iux> yaosong: 打 whereis kernel 试试？
<OT_iux> 喔，字符编码？
 * OT_iux 看错成代码
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 挺普通的一个肥妞
<Kandu> jiero: 我有點想學學 svg
<yaosong> 我try try
<jiero> Kandu: 手写SVG么。。。
<Kandu> jiero: 嗯
<jiero> Kandu: 还是javascript把。。。
<vamadir> can some body help me?
<yaosong> [root@test11g ~]# whereis kernel  显示的是kernel：
<vamadir> web qq now working with video ??
<jiero> vamadir: who knows
<yaosong> Linux test11g 2.6.18-128.el5 #1 SMP Fri Jun 26 13:35:29 EDT 2009 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<vamadir> on website qq. have some information about video. but i can`t understand
<vamadir> jiero: its be good if you know
<tusooa> ● whereis kernel
<tusooa> kernel: /usr/src/linux-2.6.39-ARCH/kernel
<MeaCulpa_> http://www.bikinigo.com/
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 错乱了错乱了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 啥？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 没啥
<MeaCulpa_> 剪贴板错乱
<MeaCulpa_> thunderbird 5 性能不错嘛，email, rss, newsgroup, 十几万数据
<MeaCulpa_> 一改以前的颓势
<MeaCulpa_> 居然比我webmail快了
<palomino|working> :o , MeaCulpa_
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 能快过我的mutt不？
 * jiero 发现单电触摸的快速移动方式在同样单点触摸的手机上一样使用。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: mutt废柴
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: mutt你打开几个imap就慢了，远程目录，你pop3收下来了，mutt只是个阅读器，有啥比的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 我就开一个
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 我mutt用folder-hook开三个imap
<MeaCulpa_> 一个都不行啊，还是要收下来
 * MeaCulpa_ 收垃圾是google的事，决不能污染我的fetchmail
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: imap就是米国人才能用得起的邪道
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 挺好嘛，垃圾都收下来了，过滤还有什么意义。。。脏活扔给google完成
<ouyuu> 还特意开了个fetchmail收信啊
<jyfl987> 一直都是用fetchmail玩
<centerpoint> mysql> select LOAD_FILE("/test");为什么总是NULL啊 ? 搞了几个小时了,还是没解决....
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: pop3 mail多了，fetchmail顶不住的
<MeaCulpa_> 我一次fetch的周期是1.5小时
<MeaCulpa_> 还是imap实际
<MeaCulpa_> 你们都是邮件太少 :)
<jiero> 原来Google Voice在美国能打免费电话啊。。。
<jiero> 以前都没听说过，最近看了好多软件是搞那个的。
<MeaCulpa_> 反正国内无缘
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 呵呵 我也是imap
<MeaCulpa_> 捏运营商JJ
<iGoogle> 支持 MeaCulpa_ 掐 roylez 的 mm
<iGoogle> mutt... 写错
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 对我来说，收mail的时间超过首发mail间隔，所以pop3是mission impossible
<iGoogle> jiero: 多数voip都这样吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: fetchmail收imap
<MeaCulpa_> s/首发/收发
<centerpoint> 我测试mysql的LOAD_FILE函数总是失败: mysql> select LOAD_FILE("/test");为什么总是NULL啊 ? 搞了几个小时了,还是没解决,请大牛帮忙...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 那也可以，只收head
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 是么。。。我不知道啊。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 今天上jandan居然要翻墙
<jiero> 错了。。。iGoogle是对你说的。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 以后啥都要翻墙的，慢慢习惯吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 我邮箱里都1，8g的邮件了 用pop不是要死人阿 额 用fetchmail都发现个bug
<MeaCulpa_> pop收imap head, 看的时候mutt imap收全文..还是慢
<iGoogle> 留那么多邮件干嘛呢
<MeaCulpa_> mutt貌似不是多线程的吧
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 不留着，难道都下载到本地？ 留在本地干嘛呢...
<iGoogle> pop3看了，删除
<MeaCulpa_> mutt里面我怎样让他fork一个线程出来下我过会儿要看的邮件呢？ hook之类都不行
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 恩多东西不想删，哈哈
<iGoogle> 远程的，我都经常删除。
<jiero> 我的才 400MB，以前删了无数了。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 情书看一次，就过时了。别留。
<roylez> iGoogle: 你怕被夫人看见吧？
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: lol
<jiero> 未来：电话抛弃号码——不知为啥我想起了QQ号
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 正好相反，Her Majesty要求 我的一切随时可查
 * ^k^ 3.0-2-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 19:09:43 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<iGoogle> 我们这，不流行情书。你们那ibm的烂地方，才流行。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 你这样没诚意
<iGoogle> 留着是祸害哦。赶紧删除
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我们这里 echo 'Hi, feel like some coffee at 15:00?' | write root /pty/2
<iGoogle> 这不都是些垃圾信息嘛。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 留着，以后清算咖啡钱...一切信息都是有用的，需要被挖掘的
<iGoogle> 太bt了
<iGoogle> 没记录谁付款的
<MeaCulpa_> hmm... 其实可以偷偷的把echo给alias了，写log
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我现在有技术问题都先搜邮件再搜web
<iGoogle> log没法律效应了。
<iGoogle> ä½ FAE?
<MeaCulpa_> :P
<MeaCulpa_> 邮件这个东西，是宝贵的
<jiero> 呵呵 退了。
<MeaCulpa_> 尤其是sent的东西，我永远不删
<jiero> 诸位拜拜。
<iGoogle> FAE，才用邮件数量，作为工作业绩吧。
<MeaCulpa_> FAE是啥
<MeaCulpa_> 印假发票的？
<iGoogle> 客户支持的嘛
<iGoogle> 你们那里还印假发票啊。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: google就希望你这样阿 用个几年 就可以掏钱买 storage
<iGoogle> 诱骗路线是对的
<MeaCulpa_> -_-!
<iGoogle> 不过，通常是公司内部邮箱才这样送垃圾信息吧
<MeaCulpa_> 我有4个gmail账户 load balance
<MeaCulpa_> fw 过去
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 你现在用了多少存储空间了
<MeaCulpa_> 主mail 5661m
<MeaCulpa_> 有一个专门收news group log, 1xxxm
<jyfl987> 额 马上要超了 到时候你怎么办？ 掏钱？
<MeaCulpa_> 我准备把一部分邮件列表的分出去
<jyfl987> 那个storage可不便宜
<mzgcz> kevc: ?
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 说了我有load balance
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 超了我就自动fw一部分去别的gmail
<MeaCulpa_> 不要钱的服务干嘛不用~~
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 额 大部分人没这么用的 这就是google的阳谋
<iGoogle> 天天转发。。时间都这样浪费的
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: filter, 浪得的是google的cpu时间又不是我的
<jyfl987> google如果能提供付费正则搜索邮件+处理 然后打个包提供下载 然后删除就好了
<iGoogle> 难道你做邮件规则转发的？
<jyfl987> 我用了下 ifttt 还不错诶
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<ilinux> 请问这有tbbt的粉丝吗？我想知道sheldon咋哪一集里提到了他最喜欢的ubuntu,谢谢
<palomino|working> 早忘了是哪集了。。。
<xrfang> 请教一个安全问题。我在看nginx的deb包，它里面把nginx log的目录设置为www-data:adm，而如果我自己编译的话，是root:root
<xrfang> 为什么它要这么做？
<ilinux> 刚百度到了，是s3第22集
<Pwnna> 刚刚好惊险
<Pwnna> ppa-purge太强大了
<Pwnna> 我先在都不敢update xorg了。。
<Pwnna> xorg on the edge.
<Pwnna> fucking just fell off that edge.
<MaskRay> c++ 类和类成员的循环引用……
<MaskRay> 比如：heap.h: class Heap { struct Node { Splay::Node *dual; }; Splay::Node *splayRoot; };
<MaskRay> splay.h: namespace Splay { struct Node; Heap::Node *dual; };
<MaskRay> `heap.cpp' 和 `splay.cpp' 分别有它们的定义
<MaskRay> 怎么组织这四个文件呢？
<NoIE> 第三季最后一集的结尾处。
<tang> 大家好
<tusooa> ls
 * NoIE 在网上搜索到了生活大爆炸第五季的资源，下载下来的却是。。。
<roylez> NoIE: 轮子录像？
<roylez> NoIE: 你是故意的吧
<NoIE> roylez: H动画。
<roylez> NoIE: hentai你所爱
<roylez> NoIE: 第五根本就没出，你自找的 http://torrentz.eu/searchA?q=big+bang+theory
<roylez> tenzu: 核爆炸 http://i.imgur.com/1pIHr.jpg
<NoIE> roylez: 我也知道，不过我以为是第五季的宣传片，或是什么花絮之类的。
<roylez> NoIE: http://i.imgur.com/keZxV.gif
<NoIE> roylez: 我家的咪咪也经常这样。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/BDdcj.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/Rk9PC.png
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 不敢相信烫伤可以恢复得这么好 http://imgur.com/a/dGFII
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/WkNNM.jpg
<Kandu> c 裡面, string 不算 first-class value 吧?
<MaskRay> 不算
<Kandu> thx
<Kandu> cpp 呢
<aaronyy> c里面有string？
<MaskRay> string 算
<MaskRay> char * 什么的不算
<aaronyy> C++里面 string就是一个类吧
<aaronyy> 不一定是first class vallue吧？
<MaskRay> In many older languages (for example C) arrays were not first-class: they could not be assigned as objects or passed as a parameter to a subroutine; only their elements could be directly manipulated.
<jyfl987> Kandu: c哪里有String?
<jyfl987> NoIE: 是什么？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/NV54L.jpg
<MaskRay> aaronyy: string 算的吧
<samul> autozero
<Kandu> MaskRay: cpp 里，向一個 function 傳遞 string 做參數。在 callee 里改動這個 string. 退回 caller 後，這個 string 被改變了么?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 没有，和 int float 什么的一样
<Kandu> 哦，這不錯
<Kandu> thx :)
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我見到很多 string 呃
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那是cpp吧 要么是自定义的struct
<Kandu> jyfl987: 所以我問了是不是 first-class value
<NoIE> jyfl987: 什么是什么？
<jyfl987> NoIE: 你说下tbbt 第五季
<NoIE> jyfl987: 恩，冒牌货。
<jyfl987> NoIE: 我是说实际上你下到什么了
<NoIE> jyfl987: 满淫电车
<jyfl987> NoIE: hehe
<tang> 吃饭没有？
<tang> 各位
<NoIE> tang：没。
<tang> NoIE: 怎么还不吃饭?
<NoIE> tang: 想等菜凉一点以后再吃。
<zkwlx> 淫们，推荐个gtalk客户端
<tang> NoIE: 呵呵
<aaronyy> Kandu, 应该不会变的吧
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我惊诧了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 一个Linux Foundation的雇员，推荐了一个slideshow 壁纸的app, 我回他：while true; do find ~/.wallpaper -type f -name '*.jpg'  -print0 | shuf -n1 -z | xargs -0 feh --bg-scale; sleep 10m; done;
<Kandu> aaronyy: 嗯，這樣子我喜歡 :)
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 那人对我说not working, file not found
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: Linux Foundation 的IT就这样不动脑子...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: linux foundation 雇员，文职的？
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: IT
<happyaron> ...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 你就习惯给人制造难堪
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 那丫连目录要换成自己的都领悟不到
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 我是说你搞个shell 把他的app打倒了
<zkwlx> 淫们，推荐个gtalk客户端
<Kandu> MeaCulpa_: 也許它不知道 feh 是啥
<Kandu> MeaCulpa_: 然後就沒領會你的意思
<Kandu> s/它/他
<MeaCulpa_> Kandu: 也许他是gnome控，桌面被挟持了
<MeaCulpa_> 天知道...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 牙痛，想吞冰块
<NoIE> MeaCulpa_: 最后的  xargs -0 feh --bg-scale 部分我看不懂，您能简单地解释一下吗？
 * MeaCulpa_ 是用一根牙签戳掉脓肿，弄得满嘴恶臭，还是用冰块敷，暂时解决问题呢...纠结中
<MeaCulpa_> NoIE: 前面find出来的文件名传给 feh --bg-scale
<NoIE> MeaCulpa_: 谢谢。
<MeaCulpa_> 我嘞个去，才发现我windows里面也有xargs
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 小儿的皮肤很强的
 * MeaCulpa_ 儿子脸上有个胎记...不知长大会如何
<aaronyy> 我的windows没有
<MeaCulpa_> aaronyy: gnuwin32里的
<aaronyy> 没事装那个干什么
<MeaCulpa_> 不知道长大了会如何...目前挺淡的胎记
<jyfl987> 才知道
<tenzu> roylez: 刚来办公室。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 长大以后涂青 青面兽
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你干活了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 胎记似乎没见消过
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 在眉毛这里，目前很淡，不敢给他吃酱油重的东西
<anotherOtherBG> vic:) 越弄越多了, 原以为今天可以结束修改代码, 继续写 文档, 现在又有东西改
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 恩，Tyson般的Tatoo?
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_ 广东人?
<tenzu> jyfl987: 一直不干活
<jyfl987> tenzu: 那你去什么办公室
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: no
<anotherOtherBG> 胎记???? 左青龙, 右白虎???
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 其实这样很cool阿 你看咱们这20年 流行改了多离谱 等你小孩那一代起来的时候 估计他那个就是最时髦的了 没必要按我们的审美观去纠正他
<anotherOtherBG> MeaCulpa_:) 你孩子的胎记???
<anotherOtherBG> vic:) 在不
<tang> 男孩哦
<tang> 无所谓
<happyaron> 我见过男孩胎记长了半个脸，那就有所谓了。。。
<anotherOtherBG> MeaCulpa_:) 什么胎记? 会消的. 我家孩子 屁股的胎记 早没了, 不用担心拉
<happyaron> 反正看起来挺吓人。
<anotherOtherBG> happyaron:) 阴阳人???
<anotherOtherBG> vic:) 在不
<happyaron> anotherOtherBG: 差不多。。。
<anotherOtherBG> 是挺吓人的
<anotherOtherBG> vic:) 在不
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 酱油也中枪阿
 * anotherOtherBG 通缉 vic 中, 抓到或提供线索的有赏
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我有胎记在右脚脚心，回去检查下还在不在...
<anotherOtherBG> vic:) 在不, 党妈妈叫你回去吃饭
<anotherOtherBG> vic vic vic vic vic vic
<anotherOtherBG> 我觉得如果有声音提醒多好, irc 有高亮, 就响起防空警报
<gebjgd> anotherOtherBG 我得就有。设置下就行了
<anotherOtherBG> gebjgd:) 问题是你不设置就不响, 我要的是强制的. 我一叫 vic, vic 那就得响.
<anotherOtherBG> 攻击他行不, 强制让他机器播放我传的音频
<anotherOtherBG> vic:) 在不
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> 不过眼睛眉毛这纹身的确不错，现在那个Game of the Throne里面Khal的眼睛那里就很酷
<anotherOtherBG> 算了, 下午在叫他, 可能他在 xxoo
<anotherOtherBG> MeaCulpa_:) 如果是月亮在眉心的, 那就大有作为了, 降世包青天
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 有没有什么 命令行的imap客户端 连上gmail以后 你可以用类似sql的imap指令来查询一些邮件
<jyfl987> 谁能一口气读完整段：阁下莫非就是当年华山论剑武功独步天下罕有其匹号称一朵梨花压海棠的少林寺智障大师收养的小沙弥低能的爱犬旺财踩扁的蟑螂小强曾滚过的一个粪球？
<happyaron> jyfl987: 你读不完？
<jyfl987> happyaron: 我只是转过来 我轻松一口气
<happyaron> :)
<jyfl987> http://opensource.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/06/30/0346259&from=rss  这个逆向工程小组强大 34个人
<NoIE> http://news.163.com/11/0630/11/77PU6DHK0001124J.html
 * vic 我来了
<anotherOtherBG> vic:) 越弄越多了, 原以为今天可以结束修改代码, 继续写 文档, 现在又有东西改
<anotherOtherBG> vic:) 只是上来跟你说下而已
<tenzu> jyfl987: 上班的办公室呗。。。
<jyfl987> tenzu: 那你在哪里上班？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 学校
<vic> anotherOtherBG: 哦，话说上次和你探讨完之后，就一行代码没写过了，懒了。。
<jyfl987> tenzu: 额 还没回来
<tenzu> jyfl987: 没呢，工作没找好
<jyfl987> tenzu: 没前途
 * vic 提不起兴趣写代码啊。。啊啊啊。。咋办呢
<anotherOtherBG> vic:) 没事, 很快就有得写了,我继续忙了
<vic> anotherOtherBG: 你忙
<anotherOtherBG> vic:)
<vic> anotherOtherBG: 加油，哈哈
<NoIE> http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/55583006-1854379710.html
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: ...sql
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: imap那个指令很像sql的
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 你对着thunderbird的sqlite来sql吧
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 绝对标准
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 但是你不可能把所有邮件都取下来阿
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 我要的是 select id, title from folder('python-cn') where title like '%招聘%' 这样的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 就是从我的 python-cn这个folder里取标题里含有招聘字样的邮件
<jyfl987> 你看这样多爽
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> 你如果fetch下来了，完全可以自己写脚本
<roylez> jyfl987: 可以在irc里面乱发招聘whore的广告
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 那是多年前我国IRC的样子
<roylez> jyfl987: 哦，错了，是python-cn
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> python-cn里面有妹子么
<MeaCulpa_> 有也是游戏工业的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 话说上次去EVE,有两个美工长得不错啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 那你去eve不
<jyfl987> roylez: 我只是举个例子
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 全fetch下来 有1.8G
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 而且你的单机速度肯定不如google的 正如你早上说的 浪费google 的cpu 呵呵
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 不去
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 你可以弄脚本直接放进sqlite
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 你可以写个py嘛
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 浪费自己的cpu
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_:
<MeaCulpa_> -_-!
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: pop协议可以上服务器取文件头
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 但是没有folder
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 高层次的协议了，你直接进去咯
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 不好
<MeaCulpa_> 直接telnet lib都可以上pop服务器
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: fetchmail可以选几种邮箱格式？不用maildir用些简单点的？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 可以阿
<happyaron> maildir多简单啊。
<happyaron> mbox解析太费劲了。
<jiero> 发现Adobe压缩的PDF文件真的比Ghostscript的小不少。。
<jiero> 哦。解压一个PDF文件竟然到了250MB大小。。。
 * adam8157 mutt+imap路过
<aaronyy> 为什么不用gmail啊
<roylez> tenzu: http://t1.qpic.cn/mblogpic/fbcd114bc0e50cfb2568/460
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Mendeley desktop插入文献阴影的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336819 RT，在openoffice里用mendeley desktop插入参考文献，下边的阴影怎么去掉？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Rubisco — 2011-06-30 14:36
<tenzu> roylez: captain啊
<zhuchx> usermod
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 太无聊了，开始玩手机。这个月gprs流量已经用光了
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: èµ°
<MeaCulpa_> lobby
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<MeaCulpa_> 总算把Paramiko搞了层我喜欢的包皮
<NoIE> 我在土豆上上传的南昌大学第一附属医院打人的视频被删掉了。
<helpmans> 建党节要到了，好正常的事
<NoIE> 人家新浪，还是党亲国戚呢，人家都没删。
<helpmans> 党国总要留几个门面的
<helpmans> 党国心里不知道多想灭了网易、新浪、天涯……
<mzgcz> kevc: hello
<NoIE> helpmans: 新浪是胡家的产业，你out了。
<shenme> 大家说说,无聊的时候怎么办阿
<helpmans> 关上办公室门，睡觉，我才醒没多久
<metbsd> 有外星人存在吗
<shenme> 听大家的,先谁会,886
<helpmans> 886
<metbsd> 无聊就探讨下宇宙
<helpmans> 宇宙是什么
<metbsd> 无穷大
<helpmans> 有多在
<helpmans> 大
<metbsd> 无限吧
<helpmans> 哎，超过人的想像
<helpmans> 看看星空图也是不错的打发无聊时间的好办法
<metbsd> 现代人类还没参透宇宙奥秘
<helpmans> 传说中这货一直在不断变大，可能永远也参不透:-P
<metbsd> 人类太渺小了
<helpmans> 哪位大人有详细的编译内核方面的资料，可以为小人解解惑的不？
<alvin_rxg> 胡毛，新浪是日本人的
<helpmans> 在地球里，人类就渺小，别说宇宙了
<helpmans> 说起新浪是日本人的，前某段时间，还有人在喷，说sina和支那读音相近，号召不用新浪微博
<alvin_rxg> xD
<metbsd> 此地无银三百两
<GNUdog> happyaron, 现在 Debian 的 squezze 的内核，是  2.6.32 还是 2.6.38
<GNUdog> ooops， 是 squeeze
<adam8157> GNUdog: 32
<GNUdog> adam8157, 3x
<adam8157> GNUdog: 问这个干啥? debian很有爱的, 可以试下
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我有台服务器上，sources.list 里写的是 squeeze，但是内核是 2.6.38
<happyaron> GNUdog: 32
<GNUdog> 另外一台是 2.6.32
<GNUdog> 我就晕了
<happyaron> GNUdog: 38是bpo
<GNUdog> happyaron, 那就理解了
<thorneliu> 为什么 http://lulzsec.com/这个域名链接到了我自己的localhost上了？ 这个不正常吧
<adam8157> thorneliu: /etc/hosts
<thorneliu> tracetroute得到的结果就是
<thorneliu> traceroute to lulzsec.com (127.0.0.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<thorneliu>  1  localhost (127.0.0.1)  0.015 ms  0.005 ms  0.005 ms
<tusooa> proxy?
<thorneliu> hosts里面也灭有这样的结果
<adam8157> thorneliu: 看我刚才给你说那个文件啊
<tusooa> unset http_proxy
<adam8157> thorneliu: 哦
<tusooa> thorneliu: unset http_proxy
<thorneliu> http_proxy变量是空的 没有定义
<if_else> 各位兄台,linux 下面可否有明确判断发行版的命令? uname 好像有的系统打印信息不是很,醒目
<if_else> 谢谢
<iGoogle> lsb_release -a
<iGoogle> thorneliu: nslookup xxxx.com 看下结果。
<iGoogle> tusooa: 有好玩的没
<tusooa> iGoogle: 啥好玩的?
<iGoogle> 游戏，趣事，
<tusooa> iGoogle: 没.
<iGoogle> roylez: 发图了。
<thorneliu> 没有nslookup这个命令
<tusooa> iGoogle: 有perl error
<tusooa> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/424610/
<iGoogle> 这么多，多半是语法错误，导致的。 tusooa
<iGoogle> thorneliu: 安装嘛。很小的。
<tusooa> iGoogle: 那是module里的,不会改.
<iGoogle> thorneliu: dig也可以
<iGoogle> tusooa: 调用格式错了。内部不认识吧。
<iGoogle> 软件包： libxsloader-perl
<iGoogle> 状态: 不是一个真实的软件包
<thorneliu> 安装了libnet-nslookup-perl 不过没有那个命令
<iGoogle> 。
<roylez> iGoogle: 已经都发完了，你来晚了
<tusooa> iGoogle: 原来好好的,perl升级到5.014之后,就这样了.
<iGoogle> dnsutils <- thorneliu
<iGoogle> tusooa: libxsloader-perl 这被废弃了？
<iGoogle> roylez: 发美女，你那边无穷多的
<iGoogle> This is perl, v5.10.1 (*)
<thorneliu> dig的结果看到了是我们学校的一个dnsserver解析的结果
<thorneliu> 10.10.0.21
<iGoogle> SERVER: 这行
<thorneliu> 看到了
<thorneliu> SERVER: 10.10.0.21#53(10.10.0.21)
<iGoogle> 是学校的ip?
<thorneliu> 这个是我们学校内部的dnsserver
<iGoogle> 那找学校。
<iGoogle> 骂他们。 lol
<tusooa> iGoogle: 不知道.
<iGoogle> tusooa: 我这都没这包。你cpan的？
<tusooa> iGoogle: 是啊.
<iGoogle> 可能有啥不兼容了哦。
<iGoogle> 通常不会出这么多错误。
<tusooa> iGoogle: 那是模块调用吧.
<iGoogle> 通常是
<iGoogle> 去cpan看主页，看这模块写了啥版本要求没。过期没
<iGoogle> 给作者写信
<iGoogle> lerosua: 有好事没。
<NoIE> LibreOffice 中，怎么在表格里画斜线？
<lerosua> iGoogle:  玩 google+
<iGoogle> happyaron: 学校定了没。
<NoIE> lerosua: 听说被墙了 。
<iGoogle> lerosua: 你是宅男，对这些最感兴趣啊。
<tenzu> lerosua: 神是老土，不会玩那个
<tusooa> \e9nd, 加了个eval, 好了.
<lerosua> NoIE:  表说墙这么土，那是gfw荣誉认证
<iGoogle> tenzu: 。
<NoIE> lerosua: 知错了。
<iGoogle> tusooa: 语法问题？
<lerosua> NoIE: 我用ipv6上的，不知道是不是真的被墙了，但手机上还是能用的。可能有些线路有问题
<tusooa> iGoogle: 这perl非要看着$xxx = sub { sth },才可以直接&$xxx 好像是这样.
<lerosua> iGoogle: 你老问我有没有好玩的，遇到好玩的你又不玩...  要经常接触新东西才能发觉好玩的东西啊，不是吗？
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/160692 lerosua
<iGoogle> 是这吧。有啥好玩的嘛
<iGoogle> tusooa: 你指针去调用。。
<lerosua> iGoogle: 早上申请，玩了半天，是没啥好玩的。
<iGoogle> 申请？
<tusooa> iGoogle: 加了个eval就好了
<iGoogle> 我直接就登录了。没见申请
<Aoy_c> 有用archlinux的吗
<lerosua> iGoogle: 昨天才开通的哩
<tusooa> Aoy_c: 什么问题?
<lerosua> iGoogle: 你是神嘛，而且名号就叫 igoogle，它敢不让你玩嘛
<Aoy_c> tusooa: 那个看所有包都安装到哪里的文件夹在哪
<iGoogle> tusooa: 那就对了。语法错误，才会一堆。
<iGoogle> lerosua: 。。我理解错了？
<lerosua> iGoogle: 你发的图哪里是google+啊
<tusooa> Aoy_c: /var/lib/pacman/local
<tusooa> iGoogle: 不是语法错误.是过度检测
<Aoy_c> tusooa: 啊~就是这个,谢了
<iGoogle> lerosua: 9494. lol
<iGoogle> 很早以前，不是有那圈子嘛
<MaskRay> Perl 5.14 了？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 是的.
<Kandu> Aoy_c: 或者 pacman -Ql
<MaskRay> masked 了，而且升级了又要 emerge 一堆东西
<XwinX> iGoogle:
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 长0.04版本。没必要吧。
<iGoogle> XwinX: 有好玩的没。
<iGoogle> XwinX: 搞一个手写板识别的来吧。
<iGoogle> XwinX: http://imagebin.org/160694
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你有钱了？买水果了？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 水果是啥？
<iGoogle> 果
 * adam8157 咩B的终于要调整个税了
<Faaarmer> apple?
<iGoogle> 是啊
<iGoogle> tenzu: 是不。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你不说。是不是怕被抢劫啊。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 谁来抢我？我穷的想抢别人
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 我还是 5.12.3
<tenzu> adam8157: 3k起征？
<iGoogle> 倾囊买的本本？ tenzu
<adam8157> tenzu: 3.5k
<iGoogle> MaskRay: ..
<tenzu> iGoogle: 买完借钱吃饭的
<adam8157> tenzu: 每个月少交好多...
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你不是说，那边从来都是下馆子的嘛。得色的。
<tenzu> adam8157: 以前是多少起征？没拿过工资的表示不清楚
<adam8157> tenzu: 2k
<palomino|working> ... , tenzu
<tenzu> iGoogle: 下毛馆子，食堂凑合吃
<tenzu> palomino|working: 咋啦？
<tenzu> adam8157: 那就是说可以少交点税了呗
<iGoogle> 带着水果，吃食堂，比较洋气嘛。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你吃饭的时候抱着笔记本？
<adam8157> tenzu: 嗯, 不容易啊
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 婶婶那个富二代涅
<iGoogle> 啥型号呢。 tenzu
<iGoogle> 嘛
<phoenixlzx> http://www.phoenix-code.tk/
<tenzu> adam8157: 反正还是不够买房。。。
<tenzu> iGoogle: macbook pro 13"
<phoenixlzx> 看有没有广告
<iGoogle> ￥8500 至 ￥10900
<phoenixlzx> 为什么我的页面上总会出现广告....连控制板都有
<adam8157> tenzu: 我现在如果买房就是一标准房奴...
<iGoogle> tenzu: ? 折算下
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 似乎是没有，不过开了adblock
<adam8157> tenzu: 还是出国比较王道
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 我这里连控制板都有广告
<tenzu> adam8157: 除非换国籍或者申请PR,不然出国了也没资格买房
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 被挂黑链了？
<adam8157> tenzu: 不是吧? 不是可以随便买的?
<kingbo> linux能实现无线对联么？
<tenzu> iGoogle: RMB10650的样子
<adam8157> tenzu: 你以后就留在sin了?
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 我这里看着挺干净
<iGoogle> 折算出这么多。。
<tenzu> adam8157: foreigner身份除非是大款搞投资，否则没资格买房子
<tenzu> adam8157: 我得回去，拿了学位就跑
<adam8157> tenzu: 各个国家政策不一样吧
<adam8157> tenzu: 回来干啥
<tenzu> adam8157: SG和AU都是这样，别的不清楚
<adam8157> tenzu: 忆苦思甜么 回来...
<tenzu> adam8157: 老婆在天津。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: wow~
<kingbo> linux能实现无线对联么？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 赶紧回来看着啊
<pocoyo> kingbo: 什么是无线对联?蓝牙?
<tenzu> pocoyo: 回去了你请我吃饭么？
<kingbo> 两笔记本wifi对联啊
<MaskRay> iwconfig xxx mode ad-hoc  iptables 折腾一下，有希望的
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你先看你lp 别跑了
<MaskRay> lp 是什么
<pocoyo> s/lp/老婆/
<iGoogle> 。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 跑不了
<kingbo> MaskRay: 能说得详细点么？
<MaskRay> kingbo: 我就成功过一次（好像是），因为无线驱动悲剧
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/160696
<kingbo> MaskRay: 刚google了半天，也是说用ad-hoc模式，但我用wicd，对无线会有干扰吧
<MaskRay> iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc && iwconfig wlan0 essid xxxx && ifconfig wlan0 10.0.0.1
<kingbo> MaskRay: 谢谢
<iGoogle> 男子被拘留5日，已被“双开”等信息。男子被网友冠以“拍哥”之名。
<iGoogle> http://forum.home.news.cn/detail/85858890/1.html
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<roylez> iGoogle: 您仰慕他？
<iGoogle> roylez: 我只是提醒你嘛
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 你拿别人当实验品
<iGoogle> 完蛋，发了这url。网速马上极慢，估计被盯上了。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: ...
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 163都半天才开了。天哦
 * tenzu 神要归位了？
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 我台式，自己没法试嘛
 * roylez 远目中，目送神驾鹤西游.......
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你这也没个cloak的，ip全暴露了，等着被跨省吧
<iGoogle> 百度都40秒开主页。超。
<iGoogle> 这威力大了
<iGoogle> 我叫疼猪。住在新加坡。
<roylez> iGoogle: 等着被跨省，跨国，跨大洋，跨位面吧
<iGoogle> 啥位面
<vamadir> i have problem with WebQQ3.0. Have some crashes like "....... webQQ3.0增强版"
<iGoogle> lerosua: 赶紧来护身。
<pocoyo> tenzu: google+ 怎么在gmail最上面一栏显示着.怎么不显示.
<roylez> 斗篷也中枪...
<MaskRay> 求 google+
<iGoogle> 退下先。 nnnnnd
<shenme> 现在怎么遍地都是google+阿
<MaskRay> 求 google+
<tenzu> pocoyo: 不会
<lerosua> MaskRay: 现在求也没用了，邀请关闭了
<roylez> 当年遍地是weave，我没有搭理，然后weave就自我消亡了
<MaskRay> lerosua: 这太不好了
<tenzu> roylez: 你别搭理天朝好了
<tenzu> tenzu1: 拜神
<lerosua> tenzu 我正想说哩
<roylez> tenzu: 这个可不成...
<lerosua> MaskRay:  因为人数众多吧，google承受不起了，所以关闭邀请了，你来迟了
<tenzu1> 我已经穿上了斗篷。
<tenzu> lerosua: roylez 愿我天国高朝天长地久
<adam8157> roylez: 要邀请么? 给你发一个
<roylez> adam8157: 不要...
<tenzu> tenzu1: 神，你这样搞我只能去米国申请政治避难了啊
<roylez> adam8157: facebook已经是很烦的东西
<MaskRay> lerosua: 昨天就求了……每人搭理我
<tenzu> adam8157: 你还能邀请？
<adam8157> roylez: 我没fb, twitter都是开了锁在那里
<adam8157> tenzu: 不知道, 貌似现在不行, 要不加你试试?
<roylez> adam8157: twitter我偶尔看看，翻墙太烦，现在是用 tweetswitch 的gtalk bot
<tenzu1> lol 没办法，就你远些。借用下。
<lerosua> MaskRay: 你早上求的话就有了，时机不对。等 下次吧
<adam8157> tenzu1: - -!
<metbsd> 兲朝
 * adam8157 貌似挺好玩儿, 想买android玩plus了
<lainme> 谁能解释下google+
<MaskRay> twitter 那个 oauth 反应真慢
<tenzu1> 凡是要申请号的，我知道有一个人肯定有。
 * adam8157 "Sending email invitations will be enabled soon!"
<tenzu> adam8157: 你ID多少？
<adam8157> tenzu: adam8157
<pocoyo> adam8157: 不是悟空嘛
<alpha080> sis的ID么？
<adam8157> pocoyo: 嗯
<tenzu> adam8157: Your search - adam8157 - did not match any documents
<pocoyo> lainme: tenzu能.
<adam8157> tenzu: 直接邮箱嘛, adam8157囧gmail
<tenzu> adam8157: 我以为是nick。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: nick是个啥? 名字是Adam Lee
<lainme> tenzu: 求解释google+
<maivel> facebook
<pocoyo> google+ 打开30多分钟了 还是打不开.
<alpha080> 求google+邀請
<adam8157> lainme: 现在没法邀请别人了
<tenzu> lainme: google版facebook，好友就是gtalk联系人。。。
<alpha080> google+已經被墻認証了
<tenzu> adam8157: 能看到我发的东东么？
<adam8157> tenzu: 原来是你啊~~~
<tenzu> adam8157: 不能是我么？
<adam8157> tenzu: 加你了, 头像一点也不销魂
<lainme> tenzu: 哦
<pocoyo> alpha080: 没有吧 我没开代理 也能连上.
<adam8157> tenzu: xin? 那个字?
<alpha080> 局部有雨
<tenzu> adam8157: 鑫
<adam8157> tenzu: wow~
<pocoyo> lainme: alpha080 我还有邀请 应该. 不知道怎么邀.
<iPhone> because the nickname has been frozen. happyaron 这啥
<tenzu> iPhone: 神，你应该叫i富一代
<Guest76579> 。
<Guest76579> 超超
<alpha080> 5555，發信吧？
<yudun1989> 哪位同学玩过oauth?
<alpha080> 我郵箱就是這個id
<metbsd> oauth是甚么
<pocoyo> tenzu: 怎么邀请的?
<adam8157> tenzu: 说完了竟然还可以删除, 我喜欢
<yudun1989> metbsd: 一种认证方式
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Linux下如何清除键盘输入缓冲？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336831 如题，Linux下如何清除键盘输入缓冲？ 我直接从键盘设备/dev/input/event2读入扫描码，然后自己进行键盘映射成功。运行程序时，按下任意键可以正确显示对应键值。但是当程序运行结束退出时，在控制台命令行后面打印出了我之前按下 ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 没看到你说的
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<alpha080> 今早看到larry page刷屏
<MaskRay> alpha080: ?
<alpha080> 打錯了，拉里.google boss
<tenzu> roylez: 我又饿了
<tenzu> pocoyo: 早上是右侧有链接，现在没了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 哦 我以为是 有人数限制类。
<lainme> gbrainy的翻译包含太多错误了。。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 应该是取消了邀请
<pocoyo> tenzu: 看来 我赶得还算时候。
<alpha080> 确信不是因為IP限制？
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bade3a2jw1dioa23i4fkj.jpg
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 公司论坛一水的人在问RH的问题，看来老美也是只装不用rhn
<tenzu> roylez: 这拉风
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 你们公司为何非要用rh呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: adam8157 开心了阿，服务可以放开了卖
<alpha080> 有錢唄
<adam8157> roylez: 什么情况? 我是一个专心研究的淫...
<pocoyo> alpha080: 您是协助测试 Google+ 的小部分人之一。 这东西给我浪费了。
<alpha080> 汗，什么啊這是
<sharpshooter> ...
<alpha080> 好東西儅然要玩
<alpha080> 只是用不慣facebook而已
<sharpshooter> exit
<jiero> lainme: Gbrainy的东西变动很快，以前翻译过。发现完全没意思啊。很多英文相关的项目，无法翻译，还是玩英文版本吧。
<lainme> jiero: gbrainy很快要加入在本地语言和英文之间切换的功能。逻辑什么的，翻译过来更好些。语言类的完全放弃
<jiero> Lainme: 上一次我翻译它已经是1年半之前了。至少。
<jiero> lainme: 那之后我大概就放弃翻译这件事情了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 是啊
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 没其他选择啊，只有RH和SUSE
<MeaCulpa_> QQmail用FF打开就是一坨sh1t
 * jiero 发现社交网络真是多啊。。。
<alpha080> 很少啊？只有推
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 你们不会用debian?
<jiero> jyfl987: 商业公司不支持debian的太多了。
<jyfl987> jiero: 真黑
<metbsd> 商业都是redhat
<metbsd> redhat才是Linux King
<Kandu> metbsd: 真的嗎?
<happyaron> ee呢？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 我被迫正在用
<MeaCulpa_> King也不至于，就是只有RH和SUSE做Service
<MeaCulpa_> 公司嘛，总要有问责的
<pocoyo> happyaron: ee归位了
<happyaron> pocoyo: I see, lol
<metbsd> 企业支持的linux，各方面发展会比较全面，也比较细化
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 无意义
<jiero> metbsd: 用过slax？
<metbsd> 没用过
<alpha080> hi,girls
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> SLAX不错
<jiero> alpha080: 引荐我几个girl
<alvin_rxg> debian 的 testing, sid 都是 codename 还是 archive ? <== apt_preferences
<jiero> alvin_rxg: codename
<metbsd> slax有什么强项
<metbsd> 除了小
<alvin_rxg> jiero: thx
<jiero> metbsd: 全模块化随意定制。
<metbsd> 啥意思啊
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不保证正确。
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我认识的人，打开ERBP的链接都是404
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 看中的都是404
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 太烂了
<happyaron> oldstable stable testing unstable experimental 是 archive name
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 笨，直接email转发过去
<happyaron> squeeze wheezy sid 是 codename
<alvin_rxg> jiero: example 里说 archive a=stable, a=testing, a=unstable..
<metbsd> 大便的unstable以上几乎不能用的
<happyaron> unstable 现在比fedora稳定多了，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> .....
<alpha080> 由于新用户突然大增，谷歌结束了邀请的方式。...
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我不确认 testing的，
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 谢啦。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: ok, 我了解了。 archive 有 stable, testing, unstable.  codename 有 squeeze, wheezy, sid
<metbsd> 肥多啦确实很肥而且多问题
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你谢我干嘛……是我在请求帮助……我该谢谢你的……
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 我的窗口控制条怎么了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336837 我的系统是ubunt10.10有时候开机之后没有窗口控制条，也就是最小化最大化的那些按钮，这种情况不定时出现 奇怪的是不是每次开机之后都不正常，有时候是正常的。在网上搜索了一些资料说gconf-editor中的设置有问题，但是我的是对的。附上不 ...
<happyaron> 说实话，用debian要么用stable要么用sid
<happyaron> 最不靠普的是testing
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 我用 testing, 少数软件(<10) 用 unstable
<roylez> happyaron: 我就用testing
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我觉着你是对的。
<jiero> happyaron: 是么。。。怎么以前看的都是人用testing？
<happyaron> unstable有bug的话maintainer上传你就能更新，testing还得等最少10天。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我是转发了啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ....
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 人家看中的都打不开啊
<jiero> happyaron: 是不是预备发布的时候用 testing？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: roylez :)
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 让他们自己上去搜索了
<happyaron> jiero: 对。冻结了再用testing
<pocoyo> 我用着 testing 感觉超不爽
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你转发的是不是太老了...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我前两天刚收到的
<roylez> pocoyo: 为啥？我觉得挺好
<alpha080> 谁有ifttt的邀请？
<alpha080> 发个给我
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 一塌糊涂
<pocoyo> roylez: 你用啊？
<roylez> pocoyo: 对阿
<jiero> happyaron: 那我升级 :D
<pocoyo> roylez: 我怎么不知道。。。。
<roylez> pocoyo: ...
<tenzu> alpha080: 我似乎还有
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯，注意安全，呵呵
<alvin_rxg> http://code.bulix.org/dyw1g0-80177?raw  <== debian 源，如此安排，ok不？
<alpha080> 疼猪 给个，我邮箱就 alpha080 at gmail
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你啥都有啊。 也给我个
<centerpoint>  MeaCulpa_: 看log你提到的换墙纸脚本,那个xargs是用来重建命令的.是不是因为 feh 不支持管道才使用xargs 的?
<tenzu> alpha080: pocoyo 这就发
<alpha080> 这两天都忙着看棋，结果都没赶得上
<pocoyo> 怎么今天这网速 真不给力啊。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 用java做的网站就是烂
<jiero> :D
<tenzu> alpha080: pocoyo 查收
<jiero> pocoyo: 这两天好多了吧。比2周前。
<MeaCulpa_> centerpoint: 不是，管道不是命令支持的事情
<pocoyo> tenzu: roger it
<pocoyo> tenzu: 蛋。gmail里？
<MeaCulpa_> centerpoint: xargs是用来生成数组，作为多个参数传给后一个命令，不用xargs的话，那只是一个大string传给命令
<alpha080> ssh忘鸟开了。。。
<pocoyo> alpha080: 跟ssh有啥关系？
<alpha080> g妹儿一头撞在墙上，肿了好大一个包
<tenzu> pocoyo: 对啊
<centerpoint> MeaCulpa_: 明白了.谢谢
<pocoyo> tenzu: 怎么没收到？
<metbsd> 下载个slax看看
<MeaCulpa_> centerpoint: 另外xargs支持-n0, 和find的-print0用，是用来在带空格的字符串中插入一个NULL, 作为一个约定，来作为参数的界定，这样纵然文件名里有空格，feh还是认得
<pocoyo> tenzu: okay.
<alpha080> tenzu: 收到鸟～
<MeaCulpa_> centerpoint: 这是gnu find和gnu xargs的goodie
<tenzu> pocoyo: alpha080 嗯嗯
<centerpoint> MeaCulpa_: 呵呵,是阿
<tenzu> last invitation for him or her?
<jiero> 集体申请SIP吧？
<jiero> 大家都用一个SIP网络？
<metbsd> There are official releases of Slax in 28 different languages, including Catalan, Croatian, Czech, Danish, Dutch, Estonian, Finnish, French, Galician, German, Greek, Hebrew, Hungarian, Icelandic, Italian, Lithuanian, Norwegian, Nynorsk, Polish, Portuguese, Romanian, Russian, Slovak, Slovenian, Spanish, Swedish and Turkish.
<jyfl987> 哈哈 给 ifttt整的两个建议都被他们加入开发列表了
<metbsd> 就是没有中文
<metbsd> sblax
<centerpoint> MeaCulpa_: 你公司做什么的? 怎么对firefox版本那么敏感?
<MeaCulpa_> centerpoint: 啥都做
<jiero> metbsd: 有很多模块是中文县官的。
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你提议啥了？
<metbsd> firefox太笨重了
<metbsd> 跟谷歌浏览器相比
<metbsd> firefox退出是迟早的事
<jiero> metbsd: 你的话没什么可信的。。。
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: FF支持OS多
<metbsd> 那是FF的强项
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 砍掉那些支持，要轻盈的多，再说webkit引擎扩展性太差，和OS乱糅
<metbsd> 只是暂时的吧
<MeaCulpa_> 永远的
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: Opear一直打扁FX
<metbsd> chromium支持的比ff的少？
<MeaCulpa_> webkit多少年了，从来没改过
<jyfl987> tenzu: 1个是昨晚建议他们的trigger的颗粒度弄小点 比如reader的item 可以定制一些搜索建议
<metbsd> 谷歌的扩展快赶上ff了
<MeaCulpa_> mozilla的code base太老了，支持啥BeOS, 几乎所有带X的unix啥的
<alpha080> 出门买奶粉。。。又涨价鸟，nnnd
<pocoyo> tenzu: signed in as pocoyo 好建立先放这儿。不会用。
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 咱公司的OS没一个装的上...下班
<pocoyo>  
<pocoyo>  
<metbsd> webkit不好，mac 也不会用webkit的safari了吧
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: webkit快啊
<metbsd> 你公司该换OS了
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 我也想 ：）
<metbsd> 你公司迟早换上rhel
<jyfl987> tenzu: 另外一个建议是 我找到一个09年的 服务 叫 hurl.it  09年我就跟他们接洽了 这个和ifttt刚好是上下游关系 所以我希望他们两家公司能互相谈谈 我分别给了两家都发了信件
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我搞不清楚为啥他们搞的字体那么大
<jyfl987> tenzu: 这样方便手机浏览阿 笨
<tenzu> jyfl987: 好吧
<jiero> jyfl987: 其实不用，手机浏览器一般自动调整。
<jiero> jyfl987: 默认有缩放按钮——浏览器之外调节音量，浏览器内调节缩放。
<jyfl987> jiero: 但你元素多了话 设计上不好看
<jiero> jyfl987: 关键看对应了。
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你试过那个 ifttt么 你在国外 应该好搞阿
<jiero> jyfl987: Nokia网站的N9页面是 800宽度的。设计正好是对应N900的。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: lol
<jiero> jyfl987: 考虑的就是买N9的很可能是N900用户。。。
<happyaron> 现在n900得多少钱？
<jiero> happyaron: 1000人民币 二手的
<happyaron> jiero: n9呢
<jiero> happyaron: 没上市，大约 $600 起价。
<jiero> 没二手一定了。
<jiero> happyaron: 新的 N900 大约 $360
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 买不起。。。
<jiero> hap
<jiero> happyaron: 2手N900比很多android都便宜
<jiero> happyaron: 这里用N900的大多是2手的~
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> 其实我还在犹豫要不要用智能机，我在手机上一点都不geek
<jiero> N900 5周卖了10万部而已。希望N9能卖很多。
<jyfl987> jiero: 可是去他页面上去看的时候 多半是没有买 想去看看货
<happyaron> 至今还停留在带1M java空间的音乐手机...
<jiero> happyaron: 随意啊。主席就买不到300元的。
<debianer> MaskRay: 师傅，emacs-jabber解压缩后，要放到哪个地方？
<jiero> happyaron: 我把这个手机用来替代本来要买的绘图板。
<happyaron> o
<jiero> happyaron: 所以想要你给我打包那个啊——
<jiero> 哈哈
<debianer> happyaron: emacs-jabber解压缩后放置到哪里？
<happyaron> jiero: 木有硬件啊
<happyaron> debianer: 没用过啊
<jiero> happyaron: 你买个就有了 :D
<happyaron> 木有钱。。。
<MaskRay> debianer: 不用
<debianer> MaskRay: 是不是要自己在配置文件里指定位置？
<mouthday> ubuntu 11.10 alpha2 出了吗
<jiero> mouthday: 不巧，你来错地方了;d 这里没有ubuntu测试用户在。
<mouthday> 都是稳定版？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我一直使用 fedora
<MaskRay> debianer: (add-to-list 'load-path "~/.emacs.d/xxx") (require 'xxx)
<jiero> mouthday: 没人玩Ubuntu不稳定版了。因为大家都有其他发行版可耍。
<mouthday> 那你们都玩啥版本。
<gebjgd> lxc rocks
<jiero> mouthday: 想要不稳定的用 arch linux
<gebjgd> mouthday arch奇稳定
<jiero> gebjgd: 我说的是和ubuntu alpha比。。。
<mouthday> 我突然才想起来，来IRC的都是高手。。我确实来错地方了
<CyrusYzGTt> mouthday§ 我推薦fedora rawhide版
<jiero> mouthday: 别用alpha。。。
<debianer> MaskRay: 是不是插件都放到.emacs.d里面？
<mouthday> 新手刚玩LINUX 只能找一个容易入手的
<jyfl987> jiero: 你帮我看下 ifttt这个账户的 twitter rss是什么地址
<jiero> jyfl987: 抱歉，我不用社交网络——比如twitter。。。
<debianer> MaskRay: 搞定了
<centerpoint>  现在大学教育都有linux操作系统课程的.但是考完试还对Linux感性趣的少之又少.看来进门容易入门难...
<debianer> MaskRay: 在windows下，emacs里输入python-shell，居然提示路径错误
<jiero> jyfl987: 而且今天我的网络速度 5kb/s 最好还是留在 irc把。
<alpha080> irc不是万能的，但是没有irc是万万不能的
<centerpoint> jiero: 我的3KB/s ,垫底呢
<jiero> centerpoint: 哦。你手机？
<centerpoint> jiero:  y
<centerpoint> jiero: 手机拖笔记本
<jyfl987> jiero: 帮看看拉 我这有墙
<jiero> jyfl987: 怎么找RSS。。。
<metbsd> irc这么落后的聊天工具
<debianer> MaskRay: 我记得是要修改windows的什么路径
<metbsd> 也只有老外那么保守
<jyfl987> jiero: 找到那个人页面  有rss订阅的 我用gr订阅就可以看了 呵呵
<jiero> jyfl987: 早说嘛。。。我去他个人页面比进twitter快多了。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 我要他的twitter地址的rss
<MaskRay> debianer: 没用过
<gebjgd> jiero androirc升级了。能补全昵称了
<jiero> gebjgd: 那是什么？
<jiero> gebjgd: IRC client for Android？
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。你记成我也是用android了。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.04 错误求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336848 刚安装完11.04版本，发现如下问题。求帮忙……谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 myladigaga — 2011-06-30 18:14
<Faaarmer> 有用64位系统的吗?在64位系统下软解高清,cpu占用率是不是比32位低啊?
<NoIE> 我用的是64位系统，我没有感觉。
<CyrusYzGTt> Faaarmer§ 嗯，XD，
<Faaarmer> 我现在看1080高码率时有点卡,正考虑需不需要换成64位系统
<palomino|working> 换了应该对解码没多大帮助吧
<jiero> Faaarmer: 。。。基本差距不大。
<Kandu> namoamitafo: fpcsrc/rtl/inc/astrings.inc
<Faaarmer> 那还是算了
<youyouyou> ´ó¼ÒºÃÂ𣿶¼ÁÄʲôÄÇ£¬Ò²ËãÎÒÒ»¸öºÃÂð£¿
<^k^> youyouyou:say 大家好吗？都聊什么那，也算我一个好吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 哦, 对, 我昨天刚下载fpc-src, 还没看
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 然後執行緒安全的 declocked inclocked 在 fpcsrc/架構/架構.inc
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 要用到的堆積管理在 fpcsrc/rtl/inc/heap.inc
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 竟然还有heap, 怪不得慢
<youyouyou> #abc
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 呃，你。。。
<namoamitafo> Kandu: ?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: s/fpcsrc\/架構/fpcsrc\/rtl\/架構
<Kandu> namoamitafo: heap 和 慢的關係
<youyouyou> ?
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 不是, 我有个任务, 只要字符数组做就Ok了, 我偷懒, 用ansistring.
<youyouyou> 不是, 我有个任务, 只要字符数组做就Ok了, 我偷懒, 用ansistring.
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 阿, fpc的indent style是GNU?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不知
<Kandu> namoamitafo: http://user.qzone.qq.com/357844273/blog/1309426672
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 吃饭, 8
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
 * ^k^ 3.0-2-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 19:09:43 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 內核都  v3.0-rc5了快去升級了再來。
<WoShiNiBaBa> ?
<WoShiNiBaBa> #3-Ubuntu
<WoShiNiBaBa> ´ó¼ÒºÃÂ𣿶¼ÁÄʲôÄÇ£¬Ò²ËãÎÒÒ»¸öºÃÂð£¿
<^k^> WoShiNiBaBa:say 大家好吗？都聊什么那，也算我一个好吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 贊
<happyaron> ...
 * ^k^ 3.0-2-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 19:09:43 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<gebjgd> jiero 我就是和你说下。android irc补全没有问题了
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。我知道了这个软件了:D
<gebjgd> jiero debian太费电了
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 没有ansistring的定义? 在astrings.inc
<Kandu> namoamitafo: pointer
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 没有type ansistring = , 找下在哪个文件
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 沒找到
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 實際為指向 TAnsiStr.First 的指標
<phoenixlzx> 谁再帮我看一下...这个广告是空间嵌入的还是域名商嵌入的...
<namoamitafo> Kandu: ansistring比较神奇的
<phoenixlzx> http://www.public-wp.tk
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 看了源碼，沒覺得多神奇
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不過確實很方便
<phoenixlzx> 谁再帮我看一下...这个广告是空间嵌入的还是域名商嵌入的...   http://www.public-wp.tk
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 怎么实现的
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 剛我給出的連結裡說得差不多了
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 代码太多
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 慢慢看唄,現在我在 win32 下，不方便看了
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 没那么多时间
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 哪里是系统库System的代码
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 那就算了，也就是一個指標，指向一個記錄引用計數引用計數的 heap 塊。結構簡單，處理的也簡單
<Kandu> namoamitafo: rtl 裡找
<Kandu> namoamitafo: /me 苦練 starcraft 去也 :)
<jiero> 。。。
<alpha080> 1 or 2?
<jiero> Kandu: 因为在Zero-K里我讨厌一种东西就绝对不想要，别人有我也讨厌，所以我干脆利落的退出游戏了。——搞mod有时候有觉得无聊。
<namoamitafo> Kandu: TDateTime           = type Double;
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 这是啥语法
<alvin_rxg> phoenixlzx: 看 源码，最后俩google的js
<alvin_rxg> am i offline?
 * jiero 摇动alvin_rxg
<namoamitafo> 请问搜索含有string的指令
<namoamitafo> 文件名含有
<namoamitafo> find -iname '.*string.*'不行?
<alvin_rxg> 不需要 dot
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 那个不是正则式
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 正则是-regex?
<jyfl987> 有人推荐个 mmorpg玩玩不
<yudun1989> 哪位同学做过OAuth server
<alvin_rxg> 不用这么麻烦吧……直接 '*string*'
<alvin_rxg> jyfl987: tmw
<namoamitafo> 如果我要搜索文件中含有呢?
<namoamitafo> 是否用正则
<jyfl987> alvin_rxg: 我以前的账户忘记密码了 想新注册 有问题 总是返回 unregisted id
<alvin_rxg> jyfl987: 去找他们问咯
<jyfl987> alvin_rxg: 额
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 文件中含有？ find 不干这活的。你可以考虑 *grep
<namoamitafo> 这样啊
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 或者俩结合， find . -iname '*string*' -exec grep 'blabla' {} \;
<namoamitafo> 是要通过find筛选出所有文件名, 然后管道grep?
<happyaron> kenifanying: backports里有飞信插件了
 * tusooa http://paste.pocoo.org/show/424728/
<kenifanying> happyaron, 我刚安装了……
<kenifanying> happyaron, 谢谢哈！
<happyaron> :)
<lainme> dokuwiki的作者竟然加了我。。。
<jiero> lainme: 在twitter跟你？
<lainme> jiero: gtalk和google+
<jiero> lainme: 哦。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • OS/2和eComStation平台下的Java 6 (OpenJDK)发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336863 Java 6 (OpenJDK) Released for OS/2, eComStation OS/2和eComStation平台下的Java 6 (OpenJDK)发布 posted by martini on Wed 29th Jun 2011 09:50 UTC 发表于：2011年6月29日 北京时间17:50 OpenJDK had been released as GA for OS/2 and eComStaion. This allows eCS-OS2 users to run modern Java apps ...
<tusooa> ● autoproxy -w -p 7456 #\e9nd,现在论坛又上不去了,只好这样,果然是7456
<jiero> 刚得到的消息Popcap 48个windows游戏促销包，卖￥98.8，如果想买不要错过；mac版本的17个，卖 ￥84。
<tusooa> 发现这连twitter,都可以上了.
<yudun1989> ifttt 邀请 有人要吗
<jiero> Popcap的著名游戏，宝石迷阵，植物大战僵尸，祖马之流都在此内。
<tusooa> ...
<cap_sensitive> 有人能帮我测试一下 google voice 吗？谢谢
<lsq> 今天下午我折腾了一个下午，没有把chmod弄明白，请问sudo chmod 755 filename 后仍然没有改变文件的属性？
<tusooa> lsq: 大约是在闻到死分区下吧.改不了的.
<caleb-> lsq: filesystem 要支持
<lsq> 我挂载的D盘，经常不用win了，也没有把win卸载了
<lsq> 原来是这样
<iamfbi> hi
<^k^> iamfbi, 好  ㍬ 
<iamfbi> 请教下ubuntu里，在国内怎么访问facebook
<lsq> 翻墙
<jiero> iamfbi:用代理，用ssh，用vps，用vpn到达
<cece> ssh
<iamfbi> 问题是怎么翻
<iamfbi> 关于这个问题，网上似乎都找不到资料
<jiero> iamfbi: 搜上面我给的词。
<iamfbi> 好，试试
<lsq> cece和jiero已经说的很清楚了
<iamfbi> 对于菜鸟，这完全是一头雾水
<caleb-> 对于菜鸟，没必要手把手的教
<iamfbi> 最好有个教程什么的
<phoenixlzx> iamfbi: vpn33.com
<lsq> 你早晚不是菜鸟的
<cece> 人际关系在国内就上renren好了，在国外也没这个问题了
<jiero> iamfbi: 你找的这个东西必须自己从碎片拣起。
<iamfbi> ok,我会试下
<caleb-> 谁教翻墙详细教程啊，不怕被跨省么
<iamfbi> 在WIN下有软件，一打开就能代理了，Linux下真搞不懂
<iamfbi> 听说有个tor 的软件，但是找不到来装
<anotherOtherBG> iamfbi:) vidalia 吗
<phoenixlzx> http://www.vpn33.com/ 自己注册一个帐号，然后看“如何设置”
<Faaarmer> tor基本连不上,I2P也差不多
<phoenixlzx> tor貌似已经不能用了
<anotherOtherBG> phoenixlzx:) 能用啊
<phoenixlzx> 但是记得前些天在坛子里看到还有人用...
<anotherOtherBG> phoenixlzx:) 我能用
<lsq> tor还能用但是慢
<phoenixlzx> anotherOtherBG: 你能用？
<iamfbi> anotherOtherBG: vidalia是啥意思
<anotherOtherBG> phoenixlzx:) 能
<phoenixlzx> anotherOtherBG: ok....tell me please..
<anotherOtherBG> lsq 也不是很慢, 没比较过, 但是可以忍受
<phoenixlzx> anotherOtherBG: 直接安装就能用了？
<lsq> 哈哈
<Faaarmer> 真很需要的话还是租个VPN,价格也不贵
<anotherOtherBG> phoenixlzx:) 没什么贴别的, 设置 pri..xy, 装 vidalia , 加 fx 扩展, 就行了啊. 没啥两样啊
<caleb-> 實體翻牆吧
<anotherOtherBG> caleb-:) 你已经翻到台湾还是香港
<anotherOtherBG> caleb-:) 干嘛用繁体, 刺激我们吗
<iamfbi> anotherOtherBG: 哦，明白，不是vidalia，有个软件叫啥的忘了名
<anotherOtherBG> iamfbi:) 那我就不知道了
<iamfbi> 一般我都用ubuntu了，除非玩游戏的时候才换WIN，所以要想办法搞定这个问题
<tenzu> 不要在这里讨论这种问题，有log的
<Faaarmer> 老大哥在看着你
<iol> 会被连座的
<iamfbi> ok,关键词可不是我的
<anotherOtherBG> 老大哥, 我交代, 是 iamfbi 说要 tor, 没关系
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<anotherOtherBG> 老大哥, 我交代, 是 iamfbi 说要 tor, 和我没关系
<Faaarmer> 祥瑞御免
<anotherOtherBG> 忘了
<anotherOtherBG> 没有, 明天才是呢, 不过还是预祝各位 建党节快乐
<anotherOtherBG> 愿祖国年年有今日, 岁岁有今朝, 官运亨通
<anotherOtherBG> 愿祖国一年比一年红
<anotherOtherBG> 红遍全世界
<jiero> 党节日？
<anotherOtherBG> 明天
<jiero> 哦。是人民的节日阿。
<anotherOtherBG> 7-1啊
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 今天没唱红歌吗
<iamfbi> 是啊，今年100周年
<iamfbi> 好好庆祝下
<iamfbi> :)
<anotherOtherBG> 毛主席最亲~
<jiero> 生日太不好玩了。
<Faaarmer> 100....不是90么?
<iamfbi> 民国100年
<iamfbi> 哈哈
<Faaarmer> 囧
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 。。。我不会唱歌。
<anotherOtherBG> Faaarmer:) 他心急, 想一下子跳到100年. 当然我也期望100年能到
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 不会唱,还是别唱了, 唱的难听, 还不知道有什么危险不
<iamfbi> 十月十日国庆节
<iamfbi> 不会被跨省的吧
<Faaarmer> 就一个省,哪来的跨啊
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 我才知道冯巩的曾祖父是冯国璋
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 哦, 我姓胡, 那我曾祖父该是谁
<iamfbi> 胡一刀
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 胡汉民
<Faaarmer> 胡说
<cece> 胡汉三 （遁走。。。）
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<jiero>  胡汉三  除了那个红星之外另有其人啊。
<Kandu> jiero: /me 不會做 mod 的只能玩玩別人設定好的遊戲了
<jiero> Kandu: 。。。就是该文本而已。。。
<jiero> Kandu: 各种数学公式有了，
<jiero> Kandu: 子弹速度，射击频率，角度，武器。那些资源足够多了。我也没添加。
<Kandu> jiero: 哦，沒接觸過，不懂
<Kandu> jiero: 高中時，我同學寫過幾個劇本，想和我一起按那劇本寫個遊戲的
<Kandu> jiero: s/幾個/一個
<Kandu> jiero: 從頭開始做應該也很有趣
<anotherOtherBG> ......
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 啥来的
<caleb-> 有很多 game engine 可以用啊
<NoIE> 推荐使用panda3d。
<NoIE> 另：panda3d使用手册的翻译缺人手，哪位帮帮忙？
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 什么？记忆啊。
<Jeroen__1> ~~
<Freebuilder> 论坛上中文名的到 IRC 就不认识了，比如说南瓜、和尚之类
<jiero> Kandu: 哦。能坚持下来的都是人才。
<NoIE> 论坛里的名字不能随便改。
<Jeroen__1> ??
<Kandu> jiero: 大概明年就可以開工寫了 :D
<jiero> Kandu: 。。。
<jiero> Kandu: 我小学时写过一个4X的太空纸片游戏。
<jiero> Kandu: 4年级，我的运气太差了。都找不到矿物，直接被同学欺负。
<Kandu> jiero: 4x 是指 4人遊戲?
<Kandu> jiero: 我那時只能玩玩小霸王，寫過一個手柄控制小車到處跑的小遊戲
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 无锡职业技术学院 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336870 我是第一个哎！ 呵呵 想成为黑客（可以梦想一下），哈哈 统计信息: 发表于 由 lizhanzhishangju — 2011-06-30 21:18
<jimmy3719> 哪位好心的朋友送枚google+的邀请一下谢谢
 * NoIE 我直到上大学才有电脑，我用VB做过复刻版的连连看、拼图、俄罗斯方块、贪吃射、扫雷。
<Kandu> jiero: 可惜小霸王一停電就丟程式，每次要玩，就再寫個新的
<NoIE> jimmy3719: 试试直接注册。
<ckg> Kandu, 強大阿,那時候就些程序了
<jimmy3719> NoIE: 试过了，没收到邀请。你在用吗
<NoIE> jimmy3719: 不知道，感觉好像已经登录了。
<NoIE> jimmy3719: 我试试怎么发出邀请。
<roylez_> NoIE: 膏手
<NoIE> roylez_: 误打误撞，就登录了。
<jiero> Kandu: 4x 是"explore, expand, exploit, and exterminate"
<NoIE> jimmy3719: 我找不到发送邀请的界面，我再找找。
<jiero> Kandu: 那个时候生死之间 2刚刚发售，听说了那个我就搞了这个纸片上的游戏。
<Kandu> jiero: 厲害
<caleb-> NoIE: 锁上了
<NoIE> caleb-: 什么？
<caleb-> NoIE: 之前有开放邀请界面, 后来又锁锕
<caleb-> NoIE: 之前有开放邀请界面, 后来又锁了
<Kandu> NoIE: 你是做遊戲編程的嗎?
<NoIE> Kandu: 不是。
<jiero> Kandu: NoIE是做游戏模型的。
<jiero> Kandu: 你需要他
<linsux> google邀请干吗的
<Kandu> :D
 * Kandu n8, bye
<roylez_> tenzu: 没见过这么重口的新闻 http://124.228.254.229/html/art/20110629/213017.html
<jiero> FreeBuilder:悲催啊。
<NoIE> roylez_: 你口味太重了，给你洗洗脑： http://124.228.254.229/html/anime/20110624/211285.html
<roylez_> NoIE: z不知所谓
<anotherOtherBG> 这里有人看过降世神通, 我想知道那动画片和阿凡达有关系不
<anotherOtherBG> 片名一样
<alvin_rxg> anotherOtherBG: 只是名字一样
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 那个是词。
<anotherOtherBG> avatar the last airbender
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 哦
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: 我后来知道所有的头像都叫做avatar
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 啥意思
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 什么所有头像
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: avatar=你用来表示自己的图片——比如论坛头像。
<cece>  /j #archlinux
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) ..... Avater - The Last Airbender 是 头像, 最后的气宗???
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 英文是 ‘印度神话’神之下凡,神之化身
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 你装mysql了吗?
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 怎么
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 我测试mysql的LOAD_FILE函数总是失败: mysql> select LOAD_FILE("/test");为什么总是NULL啊 ? 搞了几个小时了,还是没解决...
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 没用过 load_file, 你想干嘛
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 导入吗
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 把图片存入
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 那个不知道, 我用过数据备份的导出导入, 你那个不知道
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 哦
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 我是要用什么查什么, 你去 mysql 的帮助看看,有中文的
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 你是什么版本
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 你刚发的那个是俺妹那个动画里提到的梅露露？有专门的这个动画？
<NoIE> sikao_lfs: 是的。
<NoIE> 好像没有。
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 5.1
<anotherOtherBG> 梅露露????
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: Avatar, a picture representing a person on the internet.
<pointer> 大家好~
<jiero> anotherOtherBG: http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avatar
<NoIE> 你好
<roylez_> NoIE: http://124.228.254.229/html/anime/20110624/211285.html
<summerman> 问西大家，我ATI下了官方的驱动安装后没效果。用自带的驱动更新了之后，打开程序就有闪屏。
<centerpoint> summerman: 正常
<summerman> 。。。。
<centerpoint> summerman: 我的驱动也是个悲剧
<NoIE> summerman: 具体型号，谢谢。
<summerman> 难道1104很悲剧？
<summerman> ATI HD3850
<NoIE> 我以前有一块HD6850显卡6850显卡，后来我把它卖掉了，换了一块GTX550Ti显卡。
<NoIE> HD3000系列的，是不是用开源驱动更好一些呢？
 * NoIE http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=330125
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 5.1????
<summerman> 可是用系统自带的显卡驱动更新了之后就有闪屏，只要一打开程序。但是不严重。闪几下就好。
 * NoIE http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=330125
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: ubuntu  , mysqld 5.1
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/zh/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: MySQL :: MySQL 5.1参考手册MySQL 5.1参考手册
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: thx
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 看那文档只有 select into file 的语法
<pointer> hers~
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 你说的是这个吧 http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/zh/sql-syntax.html#load-data
<^k^> ⇪ title: MySQL :: MySQL 5.1参考手册 :: 13. SQL语句语法13. SQL语句语法
<^k^> ⇪ title: MySQL :: MySQL 5.1参考手册 :: 13. SQL语句语法13. SQL语句语法
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 区间+c, 区间求和 的可以用树状数组做
<MaskRay>     namoamitafo: ?
<jiero> NoIE: 玩Hedgewars吗？
<jiero> NoIE: 中文问题反馈给我。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 刚刚看了一个题解
<NoIE> jiero: 以前没玩过。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<NoIE> jiero：我试试。
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 看到了不
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 什么叫区间 +C
<namoamitafo> a[i] += c
<namoamitafo> i = l .. r
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 看到了不
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 你说的是这个吧 http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/zh/sql-syntax.html#load-data
<jiero> NoIE: 能下载最新版本么？有个开发者想测试新模式。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 怎么做？
<NoIE> jiero: 0.9.15-1ubuntu1 是最新的吗？
<anotherOtherBG> jiero:) 什么的新模式
<anotherOtherBG>  jiero 0.9.15????
<jiero> NoIE: 是 0.9.16
<anotherOtherBG> o
<NoIE> jiero：哪里下载？
<anotherOtherBG> jiero 是 0.9.15, NoIE 是 0.9.16, 原来我一直都和俩软件聊天
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: d[i] = a[i] - a[i - 1], 规定a[0] = 0.
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 看到了吗
<jiero> NoIE: 自己编译才行。
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 网速超慢,稍等
<NoIE> jiero：好吧，给一个地址，谢谢。
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 我说的是这个: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/string-functions.html#function_load-file
<^k^> ⇪ title: MySQL :: MySQL 5.0 Reference Manual :: 11.5 String Functions
<jiero> NoIE: http://code.google.com/p/hedgewars/source/checkout
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 哦
<jiero> NoIE: 不过大概今天不行了，他还有50分钟下线。
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 如果你装mysql了.帮我测下这个函数能用不能
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 你看的是英文???
<NoIE> jiero：希望有单机模式。
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 恩
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 表示不懂.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 然后？
<jiero>  m8y.org 46633
<jiero> NoIE: 只有mikade 一个人做单机模式任务，需要写lua。我做过失败了。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 存 d1+d2+d3+... 和 -d1-2d2-3d3-... ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: a[l] + .. + a[r] = \sum{j = 1}^{r}{(r - j + 1) * d[j]} =
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: y
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 只要在mysql提示符下输入mysql> select LOAD_FILE("/testfile"),看结果就行.找个一句话文本文件试试
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 中文版也有
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 哦
<tusooa> ls
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 蛮方便的
<wwb> aaa
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • module参数是放在/etc/modules还是/etc/modprobe.d/下？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336881 module参数是放在/etc/modules还是/etc/modprobe.d/下？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 waterloo2005 — 2011-06-30 22:08
<wwb> 什么东西，，这是？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 忘了树状数组怎么build了
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 我的也是 null , 帮助上说 文件的位置必须在服务器上,你必须为文件制定路径全名，而且你还必须拥有FILE 特许权。文件必须可读取，文件容量必须小于 max_allowed_packet字节。
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 工作了吗?
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 是阿,搞了几个小时,这几条我都背下来了...还是不行..一直NULL
<wwb> 求翻墙教程！！！！！！！！！！！1
<swearos> 如果怕麻烦就搜一下免费ssh或者vpn
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 那我不知道了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我看见的好像是nlogn的建树......
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 所以我怀疑是不是由于安全原因这个版本不支持
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 而rhel6上的mysql根本没这个函数,可郁闷
<tusooa> wwb: 搜索 论坛加速 site:ubuntu.org.cn
<MeaCulpa1> wwb:  ssh -qTfnN user@host -D 7070
<wwb> 3Q
<swearos> 有用过Elinks浏览器的吗，有的网页乱码能解决吗？
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 我不知道,我不知道, 我不知道~~哦
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 我是遇到问题再去查资料学习.不喜欢系统的看书
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) 真期待明天的国庆节
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) m2
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) m32
<anotherOtherBG> centerpoint:) me2
<NoIE> as long as 有好像的意思吗？
<tusooa> anotherOtherBG: 国庆节...
<anotherOtherBG> 错了
<wwb> anotherOtherBG, ,,,,,,,,,,
<anotherOtherBG> 建党节
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是否能做到O(n)
<anotherOtherBG> 想到明天是党妈妈的生日, 我都疯了
<tusooa> 就是啊,国庆要到10-1啊.
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 期待毛阿,又不放假
<anotherOtherBG> tusooa:) 党庆和国庆有区别吗
<jiero> Baidu真的出浏览器了？
<MeaCulpa1> swearos: elinks不管转编码吧，乱码是你的终端的事情
<anotherOtherBG> 祖国是妈妈, 党也是妈妈
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 比如全 1？fenwick[i]=i&-i
<tusooa>  2011-7-1        多云    33°C-24°C       西南风3-4级/西南风4-5级 # 明天居然没下雨的.
<centerpoint> anotherOtherBG: 你呀...迟早anotheranotherOtherBG...
<NoIE> as long as 有好像的意思吗？
<wwb> 祖国是个大家庭，党只是个家长
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不是全1, 是输入数据
<tusooa> 不会这么3x的.最多two-otherOtherBG. lol
<NoIE> <code>lookAt()</code> works as long as you aren't telling it to look in the direction of its up vector. 是什么意思？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是从a[1..n]生成binary-index-array
<sikao_lfs> wwb: 最有趣的祝福就是祝党长命百岁的笑话。。。。。。
<tusooa> ...
<cece> ..
<blueghost> 不会吧, 立马掉线
<wwb> NoIE, as long as 好像是只要的意思吧
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 立马断网啊
<wwb> blueghost, 什么意思
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 可以
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 要再用一个数组
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 自下而上建树可以, 但是是否有现成做法
<NoIE> wwb：<code>lookAt()</code> works as long as you aren't telling it to look in the direction of its up vector.
<NoIE> 感觉翻译成只要不太通顺。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 祝福党生日快乐, 立即断网了, 刚又上来的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我想到的类似这样
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 原数组 a ，辅助数组 b
<sikao_lfs> blueghost: 哦，我好像没有立刻断。。。。。。这个防火墙太强悍了。
<wwb> blueghost, X，这么神奇
<blueghost> wwb:) 是啊
<blueghost> wwb:) 刚说完祝福的话, dsl就断了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: for i <- 1 to n do a[i]+=b[i],b[i+(i&-i)]+=a[i]  end
<sikao_lfs> 国民党从成立到最后丢失政权。有人算过是106年。。。。。
<blueghost> 实验一下
<blueghost> 亲爹亲娘都不如毛主席亲啊
<blueghost> 可能是巧合
<wwb> NoIE, 这句话你是怎么翻译的，，，埋头苦干的意思吗
<sikao_lfs> 最近挺烦的就是到处唱红歌。。。。。。。这是国内人的烦恼。我也算是认识了党的纯精神方面的动员能力。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: a[i] += b[i] 是咋回事
<blueghost> 哦,原来我的口号喊错了
<NoIE> wwb: <code>lookAt()</code> 的工作过程就像不去告诉它纵向的方向一样。
<cece> 红歌可治ed
<NoIE> 我是直接按照这个函数的功能翻译的。
<centerpoint> blueghost: 刚在rhel上测试成功...
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<blueghost> 天大地大不如党的恩情大，爹亲娘亲不如毛主席亲。千好万好不如社会主义好，河深海深不如阶级友爱深。毛泽东思想是革命的宝，谁要是反对她，谁就是我们的敌人！
<blueghost> centerpoint:) 恭喜
<blueghost> centerpoint:) 恭喜你有喜
<wwb> NoIE, 很拗口，貌似
<centerpoint> blueghost: 谢谢
<NoIE> wwb: 恩。
<blueghost> centerpoint:) 不用
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有点明白了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我测试下
<blueghost> centerpoint:) 我们阶级友爱深
<wwb> 我就想知道航母什么时候下水，，
<NoIE> 国民党只抓反对他们的人。
<NoIE> 另一个党连歌颂他们没让他们满意的也抓。
<lvjunqi_> 都说七月一号航母试航
<centerpoint> blueghost: 一颗红心向太阳
<wwb> lvjunqi_, 感觉有点不靠谱
<blueghost> centerpoint:) 是啊
<blueghost> centerpoint:) 向 深红 太阳
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你的想法？
<blueghost> http://www.wyzxsx.com/Article/Class22/201005/153346.html
<wwb> centerpoint, 小心把你的红心烤的焦黑
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 复杂, 等会儿再说
<blueghost> wwb:) 一颗红心想太阳, 太阳烤红心?
<wwb> blueghost, 你刚才说的向，不是想
<wwb> blueghost, 向着太阳就把你烤糊
<centerpoint> blueghost: 你要做一个高尚的纯粹的脱离低级趣味的人..
<blueghost> centerpoint:) 不是 一颗红心想太阳, 就是爹亲娘亲不如毛主席亲
<blueghost> centerpoint:) 好的, 我去看H片
<centerpoint> blueghost: 毛主席的恩情比海深
<wwb> 去口口
<soiamso> centerpoint: 自由派 好阿
<blueghost> centerpoint:) 哦, 网上找到的不是啊, 我去听红歌看A片
<sikao_lfs> 唉，真不知道他们是怎么学毛思想的。如果真的只学到精神方面去了。我觉得太可笑了。。。。。。。我相信古往今来，比主席擅长鼓动的人多了。甚至也没听说主席擅长鼓动。甚至苏区被亲密战友弄靠边站，连他弟弟都说过不是毛家祠堂。
<douglas_> linux520?
<blueghost> 用红歌做a片的背景音乐
<Faaarmer> 刚刚试验了下一部14m码率的1080高清,64位系统竟然比32位的cpu(1.73双核)使用率低10%左右.....
<wwb> 莫谈国事
<jiero> 红色。
<douglas_> bulughost 哥们你太有才了
<sikao_lfs> blueghost: 恩，我觉得你的提议非常好。提气的红歌做A片背景音乐。
<blueghost> :)
<wwb> 求A片传送门，，
<douglas_> google 草榴
<blueghost> wwb:) 什么传送们
<tusooa> wwb: 就是,这儿不是地方,要不,去twitter去.
<wwb> blueghost, 传送门就是链接啊，，
<tusooa> ...
<Ucarenya> .
<wwb> tusooa, 我还在墙这边呢，，翻不出去
<douglas_> 偶也不会翻
<tusooa> wwb: 搜索了没. 论坛加速 site:ubuntu.org.cn
<wwb> tusooa, 搜到了
<wwb> tusooa, 正研究呢
<OT_iux> 我翻译的四格漫画，网站贴出了，哈哈 http://jandan.net/2011/06/30/induced-current.html
<kiss990a> 谁要翻墙器？ 我有本地代理的客户端
<wwb> kiss990a, me
<wwb> OT_iux, 你太有才了
<OT_iux> wwb: 谢谢
<tusooa> kiss990a: 此地()人多,不要声张 以免被3x
<kiss990a> tusooa, 多谢你好意
<tusooa> pǝʍɟƃ
<wwb> kiss990a, 怎么进度不动啊
<haslove> 大家都在聊什么呢
<pointer> tusooa,
<pointer> tusooa, ~
<tusooa> .
<haslove> 大家在聊什么呢
<wwb> kiss990a, 在来次，，谢谢，，我把刚才的都终止了，，重新来此
<pointer> haslove, 不知道诶
<haslove> pointer:) 哦
<haslove> 好静啊
<sikao_lfs> haslove: 没法子，我们是守法良民，一般是祝贺伟大的党的生日。。。。。。。比如长命百岁。。。。。。。比如红歌嘹亮。。。。。。。。。。当a片背景音乐不错。。。。。。又比如唉，真不知道他们是怎么学毛思想的。如果真的只学到精神方面去了。我觉得太可笑了。。。。。。。我相信古往今来，比主席擅长鼓动的人多了。甚至也没听说主å
<haslove> ...........................................................................................................................................................
<haslove> 党的生日, 有什么庆祝活动没有
<haslove> sikao_lfs:) 比主席擅长鼓动的人是谁, 奥巴马吗
<sikao_lfs> haslove: 多了。另外请找出主席鼓动的名篇来。。。。
<haslove> sikao_lfs:) 不懂
<Ucarenya> Sleep whore
<haslove> sikao_lfs:) 听说主席文采不错
<sikao_lfs> haslove: 恩，文采好。。。但是文采好的人历史上也不少。比如被某些人当成知识分子偶像的苏东坡。。。。
<haslove> sikao_lfs:) 哦, 那你打算怎么庆祝党的生日呢
<sikao_lfs> 祝伟大的党长命百岁。。。。。。
<haslove> sikao_lfs:) 我准备在房间挂副党旗
<jiero> 再来鼓动一下大家支持正版游戏： Popcap的 48个游戏大甩卖 ￥98
<jiero> 包括植物大战僵尸系列/祖玛系列
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 那个党？
<roylez_> jiero: ...没linux的买了有什么用
<sikao_lfs> haslove:邓党阿
<haslove> 邓党???
<haslove> 不明白
<jiero> roylez_:就当捐款了。
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<Ucarenya> Wine
<roylez_> jiero: 我比较务实，不能玩的不买...
<wowoto> 好久不见
<wowoto> 妈妈的
<jiero> roylez_: 哈哈，我也不会买的，有人用windows，有人用mac的。
<haslove> jiero:) 捐给党吗, 我也想捐
<M3aCulpa> ..
<jiero> roylez_:那么你买过 $1的 humble bundle？
<haslove> 捐钱给党要什么手续不
<roylez_> jiero: 买过，不过我的信用卡付账有问题，没成功，最后tenzu买了
<jiero> haslove: 需要入党手续。
<haslove> ....
<roylez_> jiero: 最可恨的是我的intel卡没法玩...
<jiero> roylez_: 我还真不知道。
<M3aCulpa> roylez_: paypal
<jiero> roylez_:怎么会。。。你肯定能玩那个泥巴的吧。
<roylez_> jiero: 那个泥巴？
<roylez_> jiero: 那次是 trine, shadown grounds
<roylez_> jiero: shadow grounds
<jiero> Gish
<jiero> 哦。那个阿。。。
<roylez_> jiero: oo...那次没赶上
<jiero> 你要不？
<jiero> roylez_：我可以送你。
<haslove> 在聊什么呢
<roylez_> jiero: gish不对我的兴趣阿，我下得到，懒得下它
<jiero> roylez_:这次的这些都没兴趣阿。
<roylez_> jiero: 你对trine什么的没兴趣？
<jiero> roylez_ :         Penumbra     我感兴趣。也没通关。
<jiero> roylez_:通关了，但很无聊啊。
<jiero> roylez_:玩好玩的游戏，你有没有实验过 endgame: singularity ?
<roylez_> jiero: 没
<jiero> apt:singularity 我没玩过 很多人说好的uplink，不过玩了这个，据说这个比uplink有意思
<roylez_> jiero: apt可以下？
<jiero> roylez_: 这个游戏媒体平均分 90
<roylez_> ...
<roylez_> jiero: 我玩玩看。uplink挺坑爹的
<jiero> 哈哈。
<jiero> roylez_:这个和rogue其实有些类似的。
<jiero> 感觉上。
<roylez_> jiero: 要下30m的东西
<jiero> roylez: 你跟神一样洁癖不装python？
<OT_iux> ··
<roylez_> jiero: 没这毛病
<lolicon> ...
<roylez_> jiero: 居然依赖lapack...
<M3aCulpa> ...
<jiero> roylez: 哦。那可能是我一直跟着 svn 习惯了，不知道
<M3aCulpa> 老头滚动条
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=336889
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<tusooa> ^k^: 确实是的.
<^k^> tusooa, 你能告诉我任何八卦？  ㍯ 
<tusooa> ^k^: No
<jiero> lapack是什么呢
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 调了半天.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你那种写法有个隐形的缺点
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是边界检查, 为避免这种现象发生的话需要开2倍数组
<jiero> roylez sintel 160GB的网络目录让我的firefox 5 卡死了
<roylez_> ...
<roylez_> linear algebra pack
<namoamitafo> roylez_: 线性代数?
<roylez_> en
<namoamitafo> 很难的东西, Orz
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: b[i + (i & -i)] += a[i]
<jiero> roylez 你是ai了嘛？
<roylez_> jiero: 还没下完，现在突然挺慢的
<jiero> roylez_: 有什么推荐的电影么？ http://tv.sohu.com/movie/
<roylez_> jiero: ... 我在下 the ice age，不是那个动画片
<roylez_> jiero: red 看过没，近期的，这个还成
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<jiero>  roylez 算了 ;D
<jiero> roylez 我想把 flash播放的电影转送到手机上显示。。。
<jiero> vlc可以搞定普通的我知道。。。
<haslove> 我的声卡变单功了
<tonghuix> 尝试一下instentbird来连接IRC
<tonghuix> 哇，漂亮的ichat式的聊天
<happyaron> jiero: ping
<jiero> happyaron: ！
<happyaron> jiero: 我觉得syncevolution我adopt不了。
<jiero> happyaron: 哦，困难马？
<happyaron> jiero: 软件包的问题我可以修，但是因为我不用evolution所以觉得不能胜任作为maintainer
<jiero> 哦。这样啊。确实的。
<jiero> 那就算了:D
<happyaron> sorry
<happyaron> jiero: 这个软件现在还能用吗？
<euroford> happyaron: evolution 出什么问题了？我一直在用啊
<happyaron> euroford: 我自己不用evolution，我用mutt/thunderbird
<jiero> happyaron: 我没用过的说。
<euroford> happyaron: evolution好像是ubuntu默认的email client
<jiero> happyaron: 我在看升级成sid的指导。
<tonghuix> instentbird聊IRC感觉不错
<jiero> happyaron: sid和stable里有，testing没有
<happyaron> jiero: 那你让我adopt干啥。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 他的现任维护者就在线，你要不要和他说两句，:)
<happyaron> euroford: 嗯。
<happyaron> tonghuix: 咋这么多人用instantbird呢。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。既然你已经劝动了我用sid，也就不麻烦了:
<tonghuix> happyaron: 不过聊IRC，稍差
<tonghuix> happyaron: 我还没找到昵称自动补全在哪
<happyaron> tonghuix: o
<jiero> 那个软件就是纯粹的浏览器？
<archlinuxer> 正在试用一个聊天软件
<archlinuxer> instantbird感觉很不错哦
<archlinuxer> 和pidgin很像，不过她的主题很漂亮
<archlinuxer> 不过暂时还没有中文版
<happyaron> empathy主题也很漂亮啊。
<jiero> 这个感觉就是Songbird一样阿。
 * edison0354 买照相机，求推荐，穷人，你们都懂
<jiero> 就是以前的那个社交浏览器改造
<jiero> edison0354: 买手机举行了。1
<archlinuxer> 可是empathy的依赖很多（个人有点洁癖）
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<archlinuxer> 而且empathy支持的协议不是很多
<happyaron> pidgin支持的它基本都能啊。
<archlinuxer> 还有就是libqq在empathy上不是很好用的
<edison0354> jiero: 给我妈买
<edison0354> jiero: 俺爪机的500W确实够用了……
<archlinuxer> 还有比如新浪微博有pidgin的插件
<tonghuix> instentbird的昵称自动补全咋弄出来
<archlinuxer> instantbird很好用的，看上去很漂亮的，和火狐是一家的
 * edison0354 乃们是看到linuxtoy的新闻，所以在讨论instantbird吗？
<archlinuxer> 恩
<archlinuxer> 哈哈
<archlinuxer> 其实早就感觉linux上差一个聊天软件了
<euroford> 哈哈
<archlinuxer> mac的丑小鸭很不错啊
<edison0354> archlinuxer: 乃的nick在toy上没显示全
<edison0354> archlinuxer: 一直用adium
<euroford> archlinuxer: 除了QQ不爽，其他还好吧
<archlinuxer> 其实我觉得pidgin已经很好用了，不过pidgin真的好丑啊
<archlinuxer> pidgin也好久了，可这么久以来从来都没有写过主题…………
<archlinuxer> 不知道问什么
<metbsd> pidgin qq没法看图
<metbsd> 要不我们也不用irc这傻玩意儿了
<jiero> archlinuxer:  Pidgin要漂亮很简单，你能加个侧边栏带点颜色就行。
<tonghuix> pidgin不够漂亮
<archlinuxer> pidgin上我最不喜欢的就是列表前面的箭头…………好傻啊
<archlinuxer> 呵呵
<jiero> archlinuxer: 箭头？抱歉，我这里没有。
<jiero> archlinuxer: Pidgin样子取决于你的图标/GTK主题。
<archlinuxer> 就是分组前面的
<archlinuxer> gnome3默认
<jiero> 没有GNOME3，没看到箭头。
<jiero> 加减号？
<jiero> 那个？
<jiero> Pidgin最不像GNOME程序的一点就是太紧密了。
<archlinuxer> 恩
<jiero> 要是都如设置菜单那样就好了。
<archlinuxer> 其实我要求不高的，要是pidgin能和empathy差不多就好
<jiero> 这两个就是差不多吧。。。
<jiero> 哦。文本框分割那种？
<archlinuxer> 这instantbird还使用的是QQ2008那个版本的…………
<tonghuix> 对。。。所以QQ根本登不上
<archlinuxer> 我都没敢上嘿嘿
<archlinuxer> instantbird的那写协议好像是写死在libpurpul上的吧
<keithx> 悲剧啊
<archlinuxer> 遭鄙视了，1.0版有11种语言可就没中文………………
<keithx> ？
<keithx> 什么？
<archlinuxer> 其实pidgin也好，instantbird也好有好多好多的协议我根本就没帐号，有些我知道怎么不吧他们装上，可有些根本就不知道怎么去掉
<happyaron> xmpp王道
<archlinuxer> xmpp是什么啊
<Dr_Quest> 赞同xmpp
<archlinuxer> 还怎没用过
<Dr_Quest> xmpp就是过去叫jabber
<archlinuxer> jabber也没用过
<Dr_Quest> 现在的话，gtalk和校内
<archlinuxer> 我百度下先
<Dr_Quest> 也是xmpp的
<Dr_Quest> 还有facebook的聊天功能也可以用xmpp协议登陆
<aaronyy> 没有什么区别吧
<archlinuxer> 这个instantbird还是很好用的
<archlinuxer> 哈哈
<jiero> xmpp数据存在选定的服务器了，但是不同公司的服务器可以互相链接。
<archlinuxer> 谁能汉化下啊
<tonghuix> 确实挺好，还是没找到一个昵称自动补全
<tonghuix> 没必要汉化。。。这样就挺好了
<MopperWhite> 有时候真觉得只要一个chrome就够了= =
<Dr_Quest> 为啥感觉instantbird那么像gaim呢
<tonghuix> instentbird更像emaphy
<archlinuxer> 虽然这点英语我也看的懂…………不过觉得有点别扭…………
<archlinuxer> 哈哈
<metbsd> 有了chrome其他浏览器都是多余的
<archlinuxer> 个人有点小洁癖所以换掉了ubuntu转投arch，因为不喜欢rhythmbox一堆依赖所以改用deadbeef
<metbsd> arch干嘛不用audacious
<archlinuxer> 依赖也很多
<archlinuxer> 特别是对无损的音乐要另加包包的
<metbsd> 你用千千静听啊，没有依赖
<archlinuxer> ？？？？？
<metbsd> windows
<archlinuxer> 什么
<metbsd> linux所有软件都有依赖
<Dr_Quest> 哈哈哈
<archlinuxer> 千千也有依赖啊
<archlinuxer> 依赖windows
<archlinuxer> 所以不用
<archlinuxer> 哈哈
<metbsd> 那你别听歌了
<keithx> 要想对聊天室里某个人说句话，
<keithx> irc命令是什么
<metbsd>  msg
<keithx> 小弟新手
<keithx> 之后呢？
<Dr_Quest> 要是完全不用依赖的话，对开发者要求太高了，所有的库都要从头写
<metbsd> msg 人名 话
<zent00> ......
<keithx> msg metbsd 是不是不这样啊
<metbsd> 对
<keithx> 前面不用/
<metbsd> 用
<keithx> 噢
<keithx> 小弟受教了，
<keithx> 大哥不要见笑啊
<metbsd> 不见
<alvin_rxg> metbsd: ... - -!
<archlinuxer> linux的精神一直不都是每个软件，模块都只要做一件事就好了吗，可现在…………
<alvin_rxg> keithx: 昵称前俩三字母<TAB>
<archlinuxer> 我只想找一个只用来放音乐的软件而已
<Dr_Quest> 每个模块只做一件事，但是放音乐并不是一件事啊
<Dr_Quest> 你需要读取文件，解码，使用声卡，还需要绘制GUI，接受用户操作
<archlinuxer> 我的意思是说不用什么lm。fs啊又或者是广播啊
<archlinuxer> 哎，时间不早喽，各位，安了………………
 * keithx alvin_rxg 是不是这样
<alvin_rxg> 别 /me 啊……
<alvin_rxg> keithx: 直接敲名号，不需要任何命令
<keithx> alvin_rxg: 这样，对吧
<alvin_rxg> yo
<keithx> alvin_rxg: thx
<alvin_rxg> 名号可以 tab 补全
<keithx> alvin_rxg: 懂了:)
<euroford> alvin_rxg: 学习了
<keithx> alvin_rxg: a li ga do,学习了
<keithx> alvin_rxg: 时间晚了，明天还要早起，今天谢谢赐教了啊
<MopperWhite> 今天装新系统了
<MopperWhite> 11.04简直是完美的！XD
<euroford> MopperWhite: 好啊
<euroford> MopperWhite: 你以前都遇到过什么问题？
<aaronyy> 好像很多人都不喜欢unity啊
<euroford> aaronyy: 关键是不能加以前的applet，麻烦啊
<aaronyy> 大多数applet也没有什么用处
<euroford> 很多的upstream好像不卖ubuntu的帐啊
<euroford> 比如天气和sensors
<euroford> 这两个我经常用
<euroford> 还有cpufreq
<aaronyy> 哦，我没有用ubuntu
<MopperWhite> 我在解决无线网卡的问题
<euroford> 因为这个unity，好多人都放弃ubuntu了
<MopperWhite> = =
<euroford> mint的人气快要超过ubuntu了
<euroford> MopperWhite: 以前能驱起来吗？
<MopperWhite> 感觉不错
<MopperWhite> euroford:  这是新本本
<MopperWhite> euroford: 昨天刚买
<euroford> MopperWhite: 什么配置？
<MopperWhite> euroford: 联想的
<aaronyy> mint是不是还是用unbutu的包啊？
<euroford> base on ubuntu
<MopperWhite> aaronyy: ubuntu还不是debian的包……
<aaronyy> 我是指下载的源
<MopperWhite> euroford: 2GHz CPU,4GB 内存
<MopperWhite> aaronyy: 不知道
<euroford> 其实人和猩猩的基因99%都是相同的
<MopperWhite> aaronyy: 应该是
<MopperWhite> aaronyy: Ubuntu的母公司恐怕是linux世界里最有钱的……
<MopperWhite> aaronyy: 除red hat
<euroford> 其实ubuntu和mint就差一点点
<aaronyy> 哪个公司？
<euroford> C
<MopperWhite> aaronyy: 名字太长没记
<MopperWhite> C开头
<aaronyy> 最有钱的是oracle
<MopperWhite> = =
<edison0354> MopperWhite: canonical
<MopperWhite> edison0354: 我从来不记这些= =
<cece> m/quit
<aaronyy> 据说oracle的linux也不错吧？
<MopperWhite> 问下这里有人用联想B470么？
<euroford> based on RHEL
<MopperWhite> aaronyy: 11.04抛弃了OOo……
<euroford> 和 mint与ubuntu的关系类似
<MopperWhite> LibreOffice笑而不语
<aaronyy> libreoffice没有什么差别吧
<MopperWhite> 如果ubuntu one能自动同步词库就好了= =
<MopperWhite> ibus pinyin词库
<euroford> MopperWhite: 你的机器遇到驱动方面的问题吗？
<MopperWhite> euroford: 目前不能连wifi
<euroford> 什么无线网卡？
<MopperWhite> euroford: 联想B470 的机子……
<MopperWhite> euroford: 应该是Intel吧= =
<euroford> 联想不是要OEM ubuntu
<euroford> lspci看看
<gebjgd> MopperWhite, 小孩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 明天去奥地利
<MopperWhite> gebjgd: ？
<aaronyy> 奥地利离德国有多远？
<MopperWhite> gebjgd: 26号中考完- -
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 德国的东边
<MopperWhite> aaronyy: google maos
<gebjgd> MopperWhite, 厉害
<euroford> 奥熊帝国啊
<MopperWhite> aaronyy: Google Maps
<MopperWhite> euroford: = =
<euroford> MopperWhite: lspci | grep Network
<MopperWhite> euroford: 我去试试
<euroford> 联想的机器，一般不会用intel的无线网卡的
<euroford> 一个字，贵
<gebjgd> euroford, 有可能
<euroford> 不过intel的无线，不应该有问题啊
<euroford> 都是开源的驱动
<aaronyy> 低档机一般不会用intel的
<MopperWhite> Broadcom Corporation
<euroford> MopperWhite: 恭喜啊
<euroford> 中奖了
<MopperWhite> euroford: ?
<euroford> broadcom的固件不开源
<euroford> 无法加到安装盘或源中
<gebjgd> opensuse太次了。默认没有e17
<euroford> 但网上有很多办法
<MopperWhite> 所遇问题：Ubuntu10.04系统安装完毕之后，无线网卡无法工作，不能被系统识别。
<MopperWhite> F-U-C-K！
<euroford> MopperWhite: google一下就OK了
<euroford> gebjgd: 人家opensuse比较专注，也好
<euroford> 就玩QT和KDE
<aaronyy> ubuntu不是有一个driver的控制面板吗
<MopperWhite> 尼玛现在网线跟我隔着一个墙壁！！！
<euroford> jocky?
<MopperWhite> 尼玛我妈在那里睡觉！
<MopperWhite> 尼玛我被联想坑了！
<MopperWhite> 尼玛尼玛尼玛！！！！！！
<euroford> MopperWhite: 应该是可以搞定的
<euroford> jockey
<MopperWhite> euroford: 我现在守着一个可以上网的本本45度角忧郁地看着我的新本本%
<MopperWhite> 二手的HITACHI支持都比联想好！！！！！
<euroford> MopperWhite: 安慰，问题不大的
<MopperWhite> euroford: 我们明天搬家！！！
<euroford> 其实里面的东东都差不多
<aaronyy> 用windows也不错的啊
<testttttt> hi
<testttttt> 用上 instantbird 了
<^k^> testttttt, 好  ㍙ 
<testttttt> 好吧
<euroford> 要是硬件厂家用对待linux的态度，对待MS，windows一样死定了
<euroford> 尤其是这个broadcom
<euroford> MopperWhite: 你可以用现在这个能上网的NB当路由啊
<euroford> 就可以用新本了
<Dr_Quest> 嗯，折腾Linux最好有个windows的机器当保姆机
<euroford> Dr_Quest:我现在除了网银，基本上不用windows了
<MopperWhite> euroford: ?!
<gebjgd> 没有#
<MopperWhite> euroford: 手头没有网线
<gebjgd> 没有win的路过
<euroford> gebjgd: 中国的银行都在给MS打工，没办法啊
<MopperWhite> euroford: 我们能不能游口行示口威要求中国网银支持linux？？
<gebjgd> euroford, 不用网银
<Dr_Quest> 我只用Linux做服务，桌面还是win，习惯换不过来
<gebjgd> euroford, 跑银行
<euroford> gebjgd: 去泡德国妞啊？
<MopperWhite> 我想把钱弄到支付宝里
<MopperWhite> 然后就能网购啦^_^
<Dr_Quest> 其实国内的网银用插件也挺无奈的
<euroford> 现在政策不明朗
<testttttt> euroford 那就是 broadcom 死定了。
<MopperWhite> euroford: ?
<gebjgd> euroford, 有atm
<Dr_Quest> 国外的网银一般就是普通的SSL，但是你想国内那么多人用IE6，插个木马就把密码log下来了
<euroford> MopperWhite: 牌照啊
<MopperWhite> euroford: 网银还要拍照= =
<microcai> Dr_Quest 使用 GPG 就可以了，不需要密码。
<MopperWhite> Dr_Quest: = =
<euroford> gebjgd: ATM据说很危险，光头党就在后面等你
<gebjgd> euroford, 我们这里没有
<microcai> Dr_Quest: 公钥私钥放到智能卡上 。
<MopperWhite> Dr_Quest: 网银可以不支持IE6
<aaronyy> 美国的网银也有用手机认证的
<MopperWhite> Dr_Quest: 就像谷歌那样
<aaronyy> 不过一般好像几个月才认证一次
<Dr_Quest> GPG的话，需要证书吗？
<Dr_Quest> 如果需要下载证书那还是太麻烦了
<aaronyy> gpg也有很简单的证书吧，不过好像没有树状结构的
<euroford> 大家都用D版，用户丢了钱，不会去找MS，都去跟银行算帐
<euroford> 银行只能出此下策了
<aaronyy> gpg一般情况都是相互签名
<euroford> gpg没有证书的概念
<MopperWhite> 貌似这次11.04可以支持conky了呢～
<euroford> 只是公私密钥对
<aaronyy> 国外的法律比较严格，一般个人账户丢了钱责任都在银行方的
<MopperWhite> = =
<gebjgd> MopperWhite, 随便支持conky
<MopperWhite> gebjgd: >_<
<MopperWhite> gebjgd: XD
<aaronyy> 现在x509证书都很便宜没有必要用gpg了吧
<euroford> aaronyy: 不能吧，要是用户把密码丢了，银行也管？
<Dr_Quest> 哦，反正所有人都习惯了键盘敲密码的方式，你换别的办法加密，用户都不买账的，无论中外
<euroford> aaronyy: 中国的银行基本上都游离于CA root之外
<aaronyy> 个人责任的上限是500美元吧，只要在30天之内报案，好像是这样的
<MopperWhite> 不支持IE6又不会死……
<euroford> MopperWhite: IE6在中国是绝对主力浏览器啊
<Dr_Quest> 我到现在也搞不明白，为啥东亚地区IE6使用量那么高
<euroford> D版
<Dr_Quest> 中日韩台都超过10%
<Dr_Quest> 中国更超过30%
<MopperWhite> Dr_Quest: 盗版+一群电脑白痴=IE6
<Dr_Quest> 日韩你怎么解释呢？
<MopperWhite> Dr_Quest: 说中国超过60%我都信！
<Dr_Quest> 尤其是日本这个电脑业相对发的的地方
<euroford> 10%是正常的
<euroford> 南美到现在还用98呢
<Dr_Quest> http://www.ie6countdown.com/
<MopperWhite> euroford: 人家那是支持正版= =
<Dr_Quest> 韩国现在是22.3%
<euroford> 买不起正版啊
<euroford> 所以只能用老版本了
<Dr_Quest> 中国33.9%
<Dr_Quest> 但是IE8也能在XP上跑啊
<Dr_Quest> 我觉得应该是IT管理水平的问题
<gebjgd> 用户都是弱智
<gebjgd> 很显然的
<euroford> 我军开发了一套FPS游戏，里面还有XP的镜头
<gebjgd> 你买个汽车就一定要会修车阿？
<aaronyy> 什么游戏啊
<Dr_Quest> 西方的公司一般会有专门的IT部门，或者有专门的IT外包，软件都是统一升级的
<euroford> 光荣使命？
<euroford> 记不清了
<Dr_Quest> 中国的话基本上买了电脑就不管了吧
<MopperWhite> IE6怎么没有自动升级功能？
<MopperWhite> 不过就算有在天朝的话也会关掉吧= =
<euroford> 升级就得装SP3
<euroford> D版就不能用了
<MopperWhite> 话说
<MopperWhite> 11.04的实例很赞啊～
<euroford> aaronyy: 看我在新浪微博里有截图
<Dr_Quest> 我觉得中国的IE6用户主要集中于网吧、学校和机关这些地方的公用电脑上
<aaronyy> 我怎么知道你的微博啊
<euroford> euroford
<MopperWhite> - -
<aaronyy> MopperWhite, 什么“实例”
<Dr_Quest> MopperWhite:你也在玩Amazon EC2？
<MopperWhite> Dr_Quest: 没
<MopperWhite> Dr_Quest: LiveCD界面的“事例”文件夹= =
<MopperWhite> 大家的主文件夹都有= =
<euroford> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/58927e9ajw1diopr5sm90j.jpg
<euroford> 游戏的截图
<euroford> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/58927e9ajw1diopr5sm90j.jpg 这个是大图
<aaronyy> win7也可以用这个界面的啊
<Dr_Quest> 晕……怎么配色还是win2000？
<euroford> 反正是Windows
<aaronyy> 你怎么也不设一个微博的用户名啊
<Dr_Quest> C:\document and settings都看到了
<euroford> aaronyy: 怎么设啊？
<aaronyy> 设置的某个地方吧
<euroford> Dr_Quest: 你的眼睛也太尖了吧
<aaronyy> 用weibo.com/euroford 打不开你的微薄吧
<Dr_Quest> euroford: 一般一般啦。。呵呵
<euroford> 俺不是VIP啊
<aaronyy> 和vip没有关系
<aaronyy> 哦我自己的也打不开
<euroford> 普通用户好像是只能通过ID访问
<aaronyy> 还是twitter比较好
<euroford> aaronyy: 好是好，被墙了
<Dr_Quest> 通过tweet.im的话，可以把twitter转发到gtalk上面去
<euroford> 其实新浪和twitter的服务基本相同
<euroford> 双向都行
<Dr_Quest> 嗯，xmpp最无敌了，大不了自己搭一个出来
<gebjgd> 性浪微波，没有认识人
<Dr_Quest> 我设想中最BT的穿墙计划是用VOIP+Modem拨号
<euroford> 应该可以
<gebjgd> Dr_Quest, 人肉翻墙是最好的方法
<Dr_Quest> 我已经人肉出来了
<euroford> gebjgd: 人肉是什么？
<Dr_Quest> 就是出国
<microcai> Dr_Quest: 你不知道棒子更白痴啊？
<euroford> 人肉出墙啊
<Dr_Quest> 呵呵，还好吧，kimchi soup还挺好吃的
<euroford> Dr_Quest: 英国的cook?
<Dr_Quest> 不是不是。。。大家误会了
<Dr_Quest> 我是说我这韩国饭馆做的泡菜汤还挺好吃的。。。！@#￥%……
<euroford> 大酱汤啊
<Dr_Quest> 不是大酱汤吧。。。我也不知道
<euroford> 俗称，哈哈
<gebjgd> e17的主题很给力阿
<euroford> 棒子自己叫味增汤
<Dr_Quest> 味增是日本的……
<euroford> e17中看不中用啊
<euroford> 其实都是中国的，后来传到韩国和日本
<euroford> 用的调料本地化了而已
<gebjgd> euroford, 挺好用的
<euroford> 如果只用平台自带的，会死人的
<gebjgd> euroford, 死什么人？
<gebjgd> euroford, 平台默认的也不错阿
<euroford> 什么都自成一套
<gebjgd> euroford, 本来就是自成一套
<euroford> 感觉这样玩，只能是小众玩法
<euroford> 应用的功能都非常简单
<gebjgd> euroford, 没觉得
<Dr_Quest> 关键是好多软件还是要Gnome活着QT的库
<gebjgd> euroford, 我这里跑的挺好
<gebjgd> Dr_Quest, 你跑什么桌面都一样要上各种软件的
<euroford> 这些就不能算是E17自带的应用了
<gebjgd> Dr_Quest, 和你用什么wm de一毛钱关系都没有
<gebjgd> euroford, 你用gnome就向来不用kde的东西？
<gebjgd> euroford, 不可能的
<euroford> 一般是的
<gebjgd> euroford, 那是你
<euroford> 最多用QT库的应用
<euroford> 从来不用KDE的APPs
<gebjgd> 我向来是什么好用什么
<gebjgd> kile kaffeine表示不错
<euroford> kde升级之后，kaffeine还有吗？
<Dr_Quest> 既然总是需要用别家的库，那样弄一套新的桌面环境就没啥意思了
<gebjgd> euroford, 当然有了
<euroford> gnome的totem确实不行
<gebjgd> gnome kde都是渣
<Dr_Quest> 我是习惯gnome了，懒得试别的了
<euroford> 确实都有问题，只能是矬子里面拔将军了
<euroford> 这个QT在nokia的努力下，搞得还是不错的
<euroford> 但nokia和MS搞上之后，QT就危险了
<microcai> Qt 这种垃圾东西，死了最好
<microcai> 这样 KDE 就顺利的死了
<microcai> 好哈
<euroford> QT有很多东东，都没有放出来，估计以后以悬了
<gebjgd> 没有了qt，地球照样转了，没有了gtk，地球也转
<jiero> 没有了任何东西地球都转。
<microcai> 没有了 gtk 地球就不转了
<Dr_Quest> 大不了倒回去用ssh哈
<euroford> 没有windows，地球就不转了，哈哈
<jiero> 没有了你地球不转了，因为你根本不知道
<gebjgd> 照样转
<jiero> ——纯属唯心主义
<microcai> 没有 gtk 天网诞生了
<jiero> 晚安。该睡觉了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 熬夜之王
 * jiero 升级到了sid。不知道会不会有危险。
<euroford> 那我呢？
<jiero> euroford: 你还早呢。
<jiero> 5点了，我该睡了。
<euroford> 5点？什么地方，东京以东？
<gebjgd> euroford, 人家时区比你的早
<euroford> 澳大利亚？
<euroford> 天都亮了吧
<euroford> 我这边再过2个小时天亮
<gebjgd> euroford, 袋鼠国
<gebjgd> euroford, 你也够能熬的。高手
<euroford> 厉害啊，我不行了，过一会就去睡了
<gebjgd> jiero, 怕毛。这么多ubuntu用户都sid呢
<jiero> gebjgd: Ubuntu用户敢用。。。那就死翘翘了。
<gebjgd> jiero, ubuntu用户都在陪你用sid
<gebjgd> jiero, 你怕什么
<euroford> sid和arch应该有一拼吧
<gebjgd> euroford, sid破的多。arch破的少
<euroford> 这么惨，不应该啊
<euroford> 我从来都是用LTS的版本
<gebjgd> euroford, testing 比 arch稳定
<jiero> euroford: 不更系统软件的话，都没关系。
<jiero> gebjgd: 今天就是happyaron告诉我sid比testing稳定我才来sid的。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 不过你用个wm或者简单的de 问题不大
<gebjgd> jiero, 是么？
<euroford> 要是想多练练手，还是问题多谢好，哈哈
<gebjgd> jiero, 你问问用debian的老手。我不知道
<jiero> gebjgd: 没关系了，已经sid，不能返回了。
<aaronyy> debian和ubuntu比也没有什么优势吧？
<jiero> aaronyy: 稳定就是优势。
<euroford> ubuntu based on debian
<jiero> ubuntu based on debian sid - 应该这么说。
<euroford> 稳定的代价有些大
<aaronyy> ubuntu lts也很稳定吧
<jiero> 恩。不比较。
<euroford> 当我听说，安装debian最多需要回答2000多个问题，我选择了放弃
<euroford> debian要不然就保守要死，什么都不升级，要不就冒进的要死，什么都是最新的
<euroford> 受不了啊
<jiero> 有个 nD 游戏掌机 要问世了，预计售价在 $10-$20之间。
<gebjgd> instantbird似乎是比以前好用了
<gebjgd1> 试试看
<gebjgd1> 凑合
<euroford> gebjgd: 恭喜啊
<gebjgd1> 气泡式聊天
<gebjgd1> 没有昵称补全
<gebjgd1> 垃圾
<euroford> 我对从netscape衍生出来的各种东东，都没有好感
<gebjgd1> euroford, 没法补全
<gebjgd1> 太次了
<euroford> 这帮人到现在，也没有总结出netscape到底是怎么死的
<aaronyy> 应该还是钱的问题吧
<euroford> 被MS不正当手段竞争是事实，但不是致命原因
<euroford> 当年netscape的股票比MS牛
<euroford> 有人玩过pbuilder吗？
<aaronyy> 听说过
<euroford> 就是那个chroot的build工具
<aaronyy> 你想干什么？
<euroford> 这个pbuilder的源，能不能与系统的不同？
<euroford> 在哪里设定？
<aaronyy> 不知道
<aaronyy> 还是用arch吧
<euroford> 太新的东东，不敢玩啊
<aaronyy> arch的编译打包系统简单多了
<euroford> 原理应该类似
<euroford> 大家都会用到chroot
<aaronyy> 这么简单的东西有什么原理的
<euroford> rhel和fedora也是一样的
<aaronyy> 一般打包也不需要chroot啊
<mugebjgd> 垃圾
<euroford> 不然依赖关系不好统一
<aaronyy> 依赖关系处理的最好的可能是gentoo吧
<euroford> deb的包是不是，不自动处理动态链接库的依赖关系？
<aaronyy> 依赖关系都是打包的人自己写的吧
<euroford> 我知道fedora有脚本，自动调用ldd，探测动态链接库的依赖关系
<euroford> deb的包，好像是通过动态库的名字，来匹配依赖关系的
<euroford> 相同的库，版本不同，名字也不同
<aaronyy> 不知道，实在太复杂了
<euroford> gentoo是怎么玩的？
<aaronyy> 差不多的
<euroford> 和deb差不多？都是使用不同名称，来搞定动态库的版本的？
<aaronyy> 这些都可以反向查找的吧
<aaronyy> 知道动态库的文件名可以查到是什么包的
<aaronyy> 至少gentoo和arch是可以的
<euroford> 比如说包名libc6，指的就是包含/lib/libc.so.6的包
<aaronyy> 不是很清楚deb能不能反向查找
<aaronyy> 一般包管理都是记住所有安装文件的
<euroford> deb的好像不行，希望有人能明确一下
<euroford> deb的依赖，都是通过包名来搞定的，不处理特定文件的依赖关系
<aaronyy> 不可能，有的库有很多文件的呢？
<euroford> 分成不同的包了吧
<aaronyy> 胡扯
<aaronyy> apt-file可能可以查找吧
<euroford> 不信，你看看libc的包
<euroford> apt-file是用文件，找到特定的包，好像不出里依赖关系吧
<euroford>  You can search in which package a file is included or list the contents of a package without installing or fetching it.
<euroford> 我刚才那个关于pbuilder的问题，找到答案了
<aaronyy> 是什么？
<euroford> 修改/etc/pbuilderrc,或者~/.pbuilderrc就OK了
<euroford> 告诉pbuilder使用不同的源
<euroford> 通过pbuilder，可以在ubuntu中玩debian的包了
<aaronyy> 何苦呢
<aaronyy> 直接chroot一个debian不就好了
<euroford> 那不是还得装两个系统
<aaronyy> 也没有什么不好的
<euroford> 来回切换系统，很麻烦的
<aaronyy> 用schroot或者lxc
<euroford> lxc需要什么版本的kernel?
<aaronyy> 可能.38吧
<euroford> 麻烦
<euroford> 不过这个lxc自己倒是非常简单
<aaronyy> 其实不用ubuntu就好了
<aaronyy> ubuntu有lxc的帮助啊 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LXC
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 我先在就有dotdeb的package.
<Pwnna> 现在
<euroford> lucid就有
<euroford> 就是版本比较低些 0.6.5
<euroford> Pwnna: 你的是什么版本？
<Pwnna> 11.04
<Pwnna> 主要是装php5.3.6
<euroford> 0.7.4
<euroford> 多谢各位，我这边天快亮了，先去睡了，争取12点之前起床，能吃到早饭
<gebjgd> 吃到早饭。。。。。
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/45457.html
<gebjgd> 牛逼了
<^k^>  06:23
<Evanescence> 有没有像福昕那样的PDF阅读器啊？在linux上，windows版本的可以做记号，标记什么的，不知到linux是否有这样的PDF阅读器
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-01
<Evanescence> 有没有像福昕那样的PDF阅读器啊？在linux上，windows版本的可以做记号，标记什么的，不知到linux是否有这样的PDF阅读器
<alpha080> 有...foxit= =
<Guest36932> 各位早安
<jiero> 早上好。
<Kandu> jiero: 你成神了，睡這麼短時間
<jiero> Kandu: 生物钟告诉我这个时候起来。
<jiero> Kandu: 另外，我下午迷糊/睡觉是个习惯——5点到 6点半之间我非常乐意睡觉——高中时不论什么考试那个阶段我都搞咂，因为那个是睡觉时段。
<jiero> Kandu: 5个小时了阿。
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 杰罗早
<OT_iux> 砍毒早
<jiero> OT_iux: 呕吐 早。。。
<OT_iux> 。。。。。、
<OT_iux> 姐裸早……
<Kandu> 早
<wwb> good morning
<jiero> 新闻，诺基亚关闭了美国和英国的网络商店:D
<xinli> 我昨晚也很晚才睡
<xinli> 正在思考要不要转型到qt上得了
<MaskRay`> 有没有人用 stow 管理 /usr/local 的？
<MaskRay2> 原来还有个 MemoServ
<tusooa> MaskRay2: 用stow,但是不管理/usr/local
<tusooa> ● which stow
<tusooa> /home/tusooa/安装/bin/stow
<MaskRay2> tusooa: 那管理什么
<tusooa> MaskRay2: ~/Install
<tusooa> \e9nd,这perl5.014,问题真多.
<MaskRay2> mask 了，我还是等等
<tusooa> open("/usr/lib/perl5/core_perl/CORE/tls/i686/sse2/libperl.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<tusooa> stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/core_perl/CORE/tls/i686/sse2", 0xbfb8f9b8) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<ytx> 大家好,pae无线不自动连网,不知道为什么.另一个内核什么声音 摄像头都可以用 是不是pae的驱动没装好?
<tusooa> stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/strict.pm", 0xbfb8f810) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory) # 咋会这样.
<ytx> 主要的解决pae无线上网问题
<tusooa> ● ls /usr/share/perl5/core_perl/strict.pm # 不是在这儿吗
<ytx> 另一个内核开机进系统很顺畅的自动连网的说.
<tusooa> ● du -h /home/test/debugCpan
<tusooa> 78M   /home/test/debugCpan #这么大,\e9nd
<MaskRay2> debugCpan 是什么东西
<tusooa> MaskRay2: sudo strace cpan 2>/home/test/debugCpan
<MaskRay2> tusooa: 你的 perl 挂了？
<tusooa> MaskRay2: 类似.
<ytx> 有人知道我那个是什么问题吗?谢.
<tusooa> MaskRay2: 老是出undefined symbol
<MaskRay2> tusooa: 那你悲剧了……依赖 perl 的可不少
<tusooa> MaskRay2: 不过一般的perl脚本还是可以用的.
<if_else> 各位兄台，chromium 不依赖 libwebkit, 还是它集成了 libwebkit ？谢谢
<MeaCulpa_> 2B 瓜菜党 FoxyProxy主页也要墙
<MeaCulpa_> if_else: 包了吧
<tusooa> ● kick perl-params-util perl-data-optlist # \e9nd,好多问题,都发生在这params-util上
<iGnome> tusooa: 你园巴巴都用啊。
<if_else> MeaCulpa_: 我在查看依赖时没有找到，libwebkit。这不是浪费吗？两份 libwebkit
<Evanescence> linux下有没有像winodws版本的福昕PDF阅读器啊？windows版本的可以做标记，下划线什么的。我需要这些功能
<MeaCulpa_> if_else: 浪费啥，能静态编进去尽量静态编进去，不会有兼容问题
<MeaCulpa_> if_else: 这年头这点空间谁紧张
<MeaCulpa_> if_else: 你在什么OS里面看依赖....
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: debian紧张，因为全平台的。
<jiero> ？
<jiero> 或者另有图谋。
<MeaCulpa_> ?
<MeaCulpa_> 有那么紧张么...
<MeaCulpa_> chrome编译开关有没有，设置使用内部还是外部webkit的？
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: if_else 再说了，不要高估Google dev的习惯
<MeaCulpa_> 1年以内做出来的浏览器你还想怎样...
<MeaCulpa_> 就算是opera都做了十几年了
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 额。3年了好不。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我又没说到现在
<MeaCulpa_> 第一个发布版本
<MeaCulpa_> 看看chromium的编译开关咯
 * MeaCulpa_ svn/hg co一个chromium 要一整天，他们显然是把一切都给package了
 * jiero 反正不懂:
<jska> -------- hai, 哪位高人数学建模比较熟悉，彩票系统相关？ 请教点问题 --------------
<debianer> MaskRay2: 在emacs里编辑好的tex源代码，如何编译成pdf啊？
<dexter__> ?
<Evanescence> linux下有没有像winodws版本的福昕PDF阅读器啊？windows版本的可以做标记，下划线什么的。我需要这些功能
<MaskRay2> 我还需要反色
<debianer> Evanescence: 有
<Evanescence> debianer: 什么？
<debianer> evince
<Evanescence> debianer: dvince没有这些功能吧？
<MaskRay2> debianer: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/425384/，加到 init file，装一个 auctex，用 C-c C-c 编译
<MeaCulpa_> okular?
<debianer> MaskRay2: 我试试，谢谢
<debianer> Evanescence: 什么功能啊
<debianer> Evanescence: 无非是阅读吧
<MaskRay2> debianer: 用包管理器装 auctex
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: 他要做标记
<Evanescence> debianer: 下划线，注释等功能
<debianer> MaskRay2: 是不是emacs的包管理器？
<MeaCulpa_> auctex和xetex有啥关系？
<MaskRay2> debianer: 发行版的包管理器
<debianer> Evanescence: 做啥标记啊，就用gimp好了
<jiero> Debian Sid到现在都没管 GNOME 3.2
<jiero> .。。
<jiero> GIMP？
<jiero> 搞笑吗。。。
<debianer> jiero: 我就经常那样子
<MeaCulpa_> 为啥啥事情都要在emacs里做...
<debianer> MaskRay2: emacs的插件管理器你会用吗
<jiero> debianer: 。。。
<debianer> MaskRay2: 不能直接下载插件吗
<MaskRay2> MeaCulpa_: 不错的，比如 http://www.gnu.org/software/auctex/img/preview-screenshot.png
<Evanescence> debianer: gimp做标记也太麻烦了，开起来也麻烦
 * jiero 觉得tex真丑。。。
<MaskRay2> debianer: 发行版包管理最方便了
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: okular有这些功能吗？
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay2: WYSYWYG?
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 不知道
 * jiero 自从知道tex里全部是点阵之后。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 出版物除了点阵还有啥？
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 一切在打印的时候不都要转到点阵么
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 在电脑上难看呢。。。
<debianer> MaskRay2: auctex编译中文的吗
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 人家又不是电脑软件，是排版软件
<MaskRay2> MeaCulpa_: 有点这样的效果，但本质还是直接编辑代码
<debianer> 有个问题我想问大家很久了
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: PDF只是一个打印的预览
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay2: ...哦...
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 。。。
<debianer> tex做pdf那么麻烦，干嘛不用openoffice做PDF，多方便？
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: OOo没功能
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: OOo所见不是所得
<debianer> MeaCulpa_: 没啥功能？
<MaskRay2> debianer: auctex 就提供一个 major mode，和 c++-mode 什么类似
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: 所见不是所得
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: 你输入的东西，不是打印出来的样子
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 怎么会。。。
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: ms office, OOo, 都不是所见即所打印的
<debianer> MaskRay2: auctex能输出成pdf吗
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 什么怎么会？
<debianer> MeaCulpa_: office预览的时候就是和打印是一样啊
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: 不一样
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: 还不能做到完全一样
<MaskRay2> debianer: 你想 c++-mode，它只是提供编辑代码的一些方便功能，编译还不是自己用 g++ 之类
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: 用尺子量你就会发现，很难一样
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: 再说公式啥的，tex要好点，不过插入图片tex效果一般般
<MaskRay2> 以前用 OOo 看些 doc，边界很难处理好，公式也显示不正常
<debianer> MeaCulpa_: 图片很难看
<GNUdog> debianer, no, Microsoft 的思想不是显示的和打印的一样
<GNUdog> 这个是 Apple 的思想
<MaskRay2> 而且只敢用来看，不敢保存
<MeaCulpa_> 等那些期刊编辑都死绝了，tex也就可以拜拜了
<Kandu> lfser 都是用 stow 來管理包的么?
<MaskRay2> Kandu: info make 里无意看到的
<MeaCulpa_> 读个硕士，怎么说也必须摸tex吧，当然中国除外
<jiero> 不需要。
<MeaCulpa_> Apple的CRT显示器我印象深刻
<MaskRay2> MeaCulpa_: 你是说 tex 用的人越来越少了？
<MeaCulpa_> 据说色差很小，我同事测量过
<debianer> 这里说auctex怎么安装的，我看不懂  http://www.gnu.org/software/auctex/download-for-windows.html
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay2: 等那些编辑死绝
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay2: 等中国大学走向和四届
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay2: 等中国大学走向世界，tex就黯淡了
<debianer> MeaCulpa_: 用tex把源代码转化为pdf后，就没去别了吧
<jiero> 哦。
<MaskRay2> MeaCulpa_: 非专业的人用还真不如 WYSYWYG
<debianer> MaskRay2: 还有lyx也不错
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: 不知道，打印机可以直接接受ps的，不需要pdf
<alpha080> Like
<alpha080> Kile
<alpha080> Texmaker
<debianer> MeaCulpa_: 我们用tex最后还不是要打印，打印前要转化为pdf格式，这种tex做的PDF和office做的PDF，打印效果还不是一样了？、
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: 工厂的印刷机不是接在pc上的...
<alpha080> And vim
<MaskRay2> debianer: qt 的界面，我字体都弄不来
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: office的你可以试试看，格式很难调整
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 工厂的打印机可以接在PC上。新的就行。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: :)
<alpha080> 效果？差距大了
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: 我弟弟是出版社的，貌似国内用方正的多
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: 我弟弟是出版社的，貌似国内用方正的多，出版业不怎么用office
<MeaCulpa_> 就算是WYSYWYG,也轮不到MS
<debianer> 为了吸引中国留学生，美国和英国日本等国家，包括新西兰，都有很多国家直接用汉语教学，可以用盗版OFFICE写论文
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: 真的？
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: 学校可以收doc,但是编辑部不收啊
<alpha080> 扯
<jiero> 收doc阿。
<iGnome> 火星人都学中文了
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: 那几个编辑部，有tex模板的呀，我看过
<debianer> MeaCulpa_: 他们从中国廉价聘请了大学教师过去，在那边上课
<jiero> 因为编辑眼里，doc和纯文本无区别的！
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: ...
<iGnome> 有doc模块。 lol
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: lol
<MeaCulpa_> 其实tex很简单
<jiero> 反正要重新排版
<MeaCulpa_> 写沦为就是填空
<MeaCulpa_> 根本不需要深究的，只要往里面填就是了
<debianer> MeaCulpa_: 收费跟哈佛、剑桥一样的，人家的招生广告是：只要来哈佛，语言不是问题
<MeaCulpa_> debianer: 我以前有几个领导，在英国念硕士的，英文都不怎么会
<debianer> MeaCulpa_: tex前面的latex序，都差不多。
<debianer> MeaCulpa_: 我大学的传感器老师，在法国留学7年，不会说法语，而且没拿到文品
<debianer> 文凭
<MeaCulpa_> ... 那去干吗...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://i.min.us/idWYIY.jpg
<iGnome> 纯打工？ debianer
<iGnome> ro
<roylez> iGnome: .
<MeaCulpa_> 法国不是很好混的么，我以前初中同学，平均分3x的，都在法国拿了硕士了
<roylez> iGnome: 又变装？
<debianer> MeaCulpa_: 他老爸是我们系的系主任，有钱送他去留学啊，回来又解决工作，在国内以前是拿了学位的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: lol
<iGnome>  /nick roylez1
<MeaCulpa_> 欧洲抓米的学校不少
<roylez> iGnome: 你用gnome了？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我只用Durex
<debianer> 去法国留学，又有钱，又不读书，肯定是跟法国妹妹谈情去了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ gnome3??
<iGnome> 一直
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 其他牌子润滑剂过敏
<roylez> iGnome: 悲催的娃才被你忽悠去用fvwm
<iGnome> 3是死鱼
<iGnome> 都是自愿的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 2是煎魚
<MeaCulpa_> 有人会被忽悠到fvmw?
<CyrusYzGTt> 1是殭魚
<iGnome> 有满多的。只是和我无关。我不拉人去。
<jiero> fvwm哦。忘了谁告诉我的 Englightnment 就是改自fvwm
<iGnome> æ®­æ®­æ®­æ®­æ®­æ®­
<iGnome> e16? 不知道
<imadper> 有人弄过pintos嘛？
<iGnome> 这事情
<alpha080> Fvwm 我也用。。。進不了KDE時臨時救急用的
<CyrusYzGTt> englightnment指的是 e17
<roylez> tenzu: http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lniw411Qbr1qhi3luo1_500.jpg
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnhdahI65j1qi9hlso1_500.jpg
<iGnome> 谁说只是17
<alpha080> 因為這東西很穩定。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 同好，tumblr是黄品源啊
<iGnome> alpha080: 多年不修改的。当然稳定
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: roylez http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnly2mqBL51qengdjo1_500.jpg
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: roylez 这是在纽约长岛捡到的ATM条子
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: roylez http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ln329qnyvV1qaobbko1_400.jpg
<iGnome> MeaCulpa_: 你这癖好。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 九千多万美元的存款啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 就99m而已
<MeaCulpa_> 还不怎么做投资的，零花钱账户 CapitalOne
<alpha080> 撿到論斤賣
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 那还是零花啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ...小心 FBI CIA CID 兄弟會找你
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/E2QqY.jpg
<iGnome> MeaCulpa_: 说不定是毒贩转账用的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我擦，我打开tumblr就出图...吓人
<alpha080> tumblr apk跟手機不兼容，悲劇
<jiero> tumblr 看样子不错。
<jiero> 为什么？
<MeaCulpa_> tumblr界面足够傻瓜
<jiero> 手机和桌面浏览器不一样？
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/yecmv.jpg
<alpha080> 不是，app不能用
<alpha080> 手機瀏覽器又登不上
<alpha080> 估計被瘋了
<iGnome> roylez: 不能脚本贴图的网站。不喜欢。都不是你自己的图嘛
<roylez> iGnome: 显然不是我的
<iGnome> 还有gif，不要发。慢死的
<jiero> alpha080: 手机里装ssh罢了。
<MeaCulpa_> 学习windows http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/gg463468.aspx
<alpha080> 我前天剛申的，第一句話是hello world...
<MeaCulpa_> 奇怪，tumblr怎么不封呢
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 还没找到 key
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • Ubuntu升级到11.04,不习惯 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336904 晕死, Ubuntu 11.04 里面的Unity好不习惯,工具都找不到,想打开新立得软件包,都不知道怎么打开 统计信息: 发表于 由 hack小恒 — 2011-07-01 10:02
<jiero> 流行程度还不够
<roylez> iGnome: laime可以脚本发imgur，它申请了api
<iGnome> 。
<debianer> 各位，电信的商企助手，每次拨号之后就更换密码，比星空极速更难破译！！！
<alpha080> 裝了ssh. 省點用
<roylez> iGnome: 我继续用我的 imm.io
<iGnome> 没见过imm的图
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imm.io/6ZLT.png
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我两口晚上的乐趣就是睡前看Tumblr
<iGnome> roylez: 那我把这网站加脚本里面？
<iGnome> MeaCulpa_: 啥口口
<MaskRay2> tumblr 我 sign up 都不会。。
<MaskRay2> url 就不知道是什么
<iGnome> 发现很慢。算了。 roylez
<iGnome> AccessDenied 做好事
<debianer> roylez: 是你自己建的服务器吗，图片
<roylez> debianer: 当然不是
<roylez> iGnome: 是人品被 deny 了吧
<debianer> roylez: wuala不能当图片服务器用，dropbox可以的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnms5mfoPe1qb8a3ro1_500.jpg
<iGnome> roylez: 改好了
<iGnome> ● ~/bin/paste-img/pasteimg.pl -s imm '/home/eexp/图片/9top_1343_10090.jpg'
<iGnome> select             => .imm.
<iGnome> image              => ./home/eexp/图片/9top_1343_10090.jpg.
<iGnome> Paste URL          => .http://imm.io/6ZMj.
<MeaCulpa_> 发图那么麻烦啊
 * MeaCulpa_ 可以发图到自己的相册，但是舍不得域名和ip被封，只能发些【健康】的 
<MaskRay2> 隐隐听到外面的红歌
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 网速慢，空调逊，算不算跳槽的好理由？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 算
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我当初为了可乐跳的，你忘了？
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=296204&p=2393353#p2393353
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 将 paste-img 改得更加 KISS
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 用无线，坐在走廊里啊，笨
<MeaCulpa_> 我下午就去坐在走廊里
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> 或者抢个telebooth
<iGnome> 我的脚本结构多好。就加一行。 roylez
<roylez> iGnome: 继续吹...
<MaskRay2> iGnome 似乎出 imagebin 新版本了
<MeaCulpa_> 发个图那么难？我也去做个脚本...
<iGnome> 的确嘛。加一行。cli gui 2边都自动。
<iGnome> 新版本？
<MeaCulpa_> 能不能定时抓图然后发走，再用ffmpeg合成，最后实现桌面直播...
<iGnome> 。
<MeaCulpa_> 一秒30个图
<MeaCulpa_> fps30, 够了
<iGnome> 媒体流协议
<tusooa> https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Scripts/paste.perl
<MaskRay2> iGnome:      "http://imm.io/" => {image => $ARGV[0]},
<iGnome> MaskRay2: 是。就这行
<MaskRay2> Perl 忘光了， if ($mech->success) { 可行不？
<tusooa> MaskRay2: ...
<MeaCulpa_> perl真丑陋...
<tusooa> MeaCulpa_: 为啥?
<debianer> MaskRay2: auctex使用c-c编译，直接出dvi格式
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/160844
<iGnome> http://imm.io/6ZMQ
<MaskRay2> debianer: 前面给你发过链接的，加入 init file
<tusooa> http://tinyurl.com/69hthe5 #解决以前贴中文乱码的问题.
<iGnome> MeaCulpa_: gtk-perl
<MeaCulpa_> iGnome: ....gtk丑，二丑结合
<debianer> MaskRay2: 再发一次吧，我开始的窗口关掉了
<iGnome> 掐死 MeaCulpa_
<tusooa> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MaskRay2> debianer: https://github.com/MaskRay/dotemacs/blob/master/modes.el，搜索 ;; auctex
<MeaCulpa_> :O
<MaskRay2> iGnome: 什么主题？
<iGnome> MaskRay2: 哪里？
<MaskRay2> iGnome:  http://imagebin.org/160844
<iGnome> 木纹。
<iGnome> Country Oak
<CyrusYzGTt> 神碼，又見神碼
<MaskRay2> 有什么好看的深色系主题
<jiero> toxic 主题
<jiero> 来自 maemo
<jiero> http://repository.maemo.org/extras-devel/pool/fremantle/free/source/t/toxic-theme/toxic-theme_0.5.tar.gz 自行调整吧。
<jiero> GTK主题找到相应部分。
<kukey> toxic 有毒物质？光看主题的名字就能够想到主题的。。。
<MaskRay2> jiero: maemo 是什么
<clh920202> 什么主题啊
<jiero> clh920202: 这样的。 http://imagebin.org/160846
<clh920202> 挺漂亮的
<jiero> 但是别指望齐全，毕竟是手机主题。
<clh920202> 这样啊  可惜了
<clh920202> 刚刚去英文的IRC频道好不容易问到了这个中文频道呢
<tusooa> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ......
<jiero> MaskRay2: 哦。没看到你的问题呢。Maemo 是一个手机操作系统，改自Debian 3.
<OT_iux> @@
<jiero> 在终端里，能看到debian 字样。
<lihn> d
<MaskRay2> tusooa: 你写了这么多脚本！
<MeaCulpa_> :) 好哇，慢慢学习~~
<tusooa> MaskRay2: er,好吧,有一些是没用的.---这fcitx,咋又开始没了.
<MaskRay2> tusooa: 我以前也写过一些，加过一些 alias，然后某些自从写好测试后再也没用过。。
<OT_iux> @@ 我写了个机器人，然后因为太多嘴被这个频道屏蔽了
 * adam8157 求跨平台 跨浏览器 网站变黑白的代码!!!
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 我把你的腳本收藏了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我又想起大小眼了
<iGnome> tusooa: 啥脚本
<kukey> 各位  麻烦给看下这个错位怎么回事  我是小白  http://code.bulix.org/fuyll5-80181  这是更新plymouth的时候出错的
 * adam8157 求跨平台 跨浏览器 网站变黑白的代码!!!
<MaskRay2> 有什么制定窗口反色的，xcalib -i -a 是 x server 反色
<tusooa> iGnome: github上的.
<Kandu> OT_iux: 希望再寫個，提供些實用功能，比如留言, last saw, last word 等，回覆都用私聊這樣
<roylez> adam8157: 戴墨镜
<MaskRay2> Kandu: /msg MemoServ help
<adam8157> roylez: - -!
<MaskRay2> Kandu: 我今天才注意到两个月前的 memo ..
<OTiux> Kandu: 留言有啊
<OTiux> Kandu: last saw last word... 要也可以有……
<Kandu> MaskRay2: 不錯啊，這服務
<iGnome> tusooa: 太多。哪个好玩些呢
<tusooa> ...
<iGnome> 有趣些的
<tusooa> ColorMake吧.
<MaskRay2> http://bre.klaki.net/programs/colormake/
<clh920202> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<tusooa> MaskRay2: 吾的是从gobolinux里copy过来的.
<MaskRay2> 然后 #!/bin/sh make "$@" 2>&1 | colormake.pl `tput lines` `tput cols`
<iGnome> 没看懂是干嘛的。@
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim鼠标选择，行号问题。求助！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336912 请问，怎么让vim鼠标选择的时候不选择行号呢？有时候复制东西不需要行号。除了：set nonu，vimrc配置怎么改？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jianjiafanyue — 2011-07-01 10:51
<Kandu> OTiux: 若有空，寫個唄
<MaskRay2> MemoServ 知道的人不多吧
<Kandu>  那 memoserv 不在這兒掛，可能會忘記它名字
<MaskRay2> 还是 Oicebot 做好
<OTiux> !send kandu 这是一条测试信息，在频道打 !read 阅读 打 !rm 删除
<lubotu2> OTiux: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iGnome> ns cs ms
<iGnome> + help
<Kandu> OTiux: 在頻道打的一律忽視
<Kandu> OTiux: 僅允許私聊即可
<OTiux> Kandu: 不是会私讯通知你么……
<OTiux> Kandu: 好吧，还得重写一个私讯版的……
<Kandu> OTiux: memoserv 不是頻道唉
<iGnome> 留言板嘛。 Kandu
<OTiux> Kandu: 额，在频道里给某某人留言而已
<OTiux> Kandu: 对方上线时在私讯里可以看到
<OT_iux> Kandu: 反正……
<OT_iux> Kandu: 一律私讯的有memoserv
<MaskRay2> tusooa: (defcustom appsDir "$ENV{HOME}/应用/" "" :type 'string :group 'tusooa-scripts)
<OT_iux> Kandu: 你临时想对频道里某人说话，就直接在频道说，多好
<Kandu> !read
<tusooa> MaskRay2: 这没作用啊.
<Kandu> OT_iux: good
<OT_iux> Kandu: 私聊的我以前写过一个仿制的memoserv，不过很久没用了，那个版本要在Oicebot里注册激活你的id，才能用。
<OT_iux> Kandu: 大学的时候写的脚本，而且很久没修改更新了，bug一堆
<OT_iux> 不建议使用
<CyrusYzGTt> 我又想念大小眼了
<OT_iux> Kandu: 就这种临时留言的，随便用用就好了……
<Kandu> OT_iux: 嗯，很好用
<CyrusYzGTt> 對了，，這次的bot要支持 ipv6更好
<OT_iux> Kandu: 可以跨服发信息喔~
<Kandu> OT_iux: 厲害
<MaskRay2> tusooa: eval $_toArray=('${!'$_hashName'[@]}') # 比较难懂。。
<OT_iux> Kandu: 目前支持 Freenode的 #wikipedia-zh #ubuntu-cn (只要没被踢)， 还有 263.net 和 linuxfire 的irc服务器，
<CyrusYzGTt> 還要支持 加密協議 ssl
<Kandu> OT_iux: 嗯，剛看了說明，功能真多啊
<OT_iux> :)
<OT_iux> Kandu: 不过这个机器人大部分功能都是为了活跃频道气氛的多嘴功能
<OT_iux> Kandu: 所以已经被封了2次了…… 你看频道屏蔽列表里面……
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 要支持 ipv6 和 ssl協議
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 额，机器人本身换ssl登陆到服务器上，可以么？
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ freenode 的 ssl 就是 7000 7070 端口
<OT_iux> 好，我控制它换线下
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 奇怪……
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ ...不支持加密協議？
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 可能是我的版本问题，稍等，我研究下啊……
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 可以去 freenode的官網看看的，，，
<jimmy3719> 各位兄弟姐妹，给一下google+的邀请
<tusooa> MaskRay2: ...
<shenme> ...........
<jimmy3719> 首先，确定你在用Chrome浏览器！
<jimmy3719> 1、新建一个叫邀请的圈子
<jimmy3719> 2、把有Gmail账户的人都添加进去
<jimmy3719> 3、发一个帖子，只让邀请圈子的人看到
<jimmy3719> 4、该圈子的人现在应该会收到一封电邮让他们注册Google+了
<^k^> jimmy3719:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<NoIE> 各位，问大家一个问题。
<NoIE> 大家都用什么屏幕录像软件？
<NoIE> 我想找一个可以录制声音的。
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 恩，是我openssl没配置好
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 现在可以了
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ ...嗯，，
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 给oicebot发 今日人品 四个字，可以私聊显示您今天的人品指数
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 78.25% (Lv16)
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 這個加密是鏈接用的，但是同在一個irc依然能夠看到發的信息
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ ...RP?
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 你用私聊收讯息，就没人看得到了呀
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 今日人品
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ ..OK
<shenme> 竟然只有24%
<shenme> 天理和在阿
<wwb> ubuntu 里面为什么不能运行systemctl
<OT_iux> -，-
<wwb> Oicebot:) 今日人品
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 靠  78.63% (Lv15)
<OT_iux> 不错了
<LarryCane> 今天下载了BT5镜像，刻盘怎么不能自动引导到安装界面呢，求指导
<palomino|working> * Oicebot 你今天的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ] 21.07% (Lv4)
<shenme> 哈哈,终于出现比我更低的了
<wwb> * Oicebot 你今天的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ] 65.85% (Lv13)
<tusooa> Oicebot: 今日人品
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 怎麼， Oicebot 給主任的rp值，比我還低？？o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<GNUdog> Oicebot, 今日人品
<OT_iux> @@
<wwb> tusooa:) 对他私聊
<OT_iux> 人品这个，是勉强不来的
<shenme> omg
 * tusooa got: * Oicebot 你今天的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ] 81.03% (Lv16)
<wwb> ，，
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ....哇～～悲哀,,我成老二了
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過，有些是不公佈出來，，幸好，，
<OT_iux> 要炫耀的话，其实可以这样……
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<LarryCane> quit
<OT_iux> !jrrp
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 78.25% (Lv16)
<CyrusYzGTt> !jrrp
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt蜀黍,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot CyrusYzGTt今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 73.98% (Lv15)
 * OT_iux 表示炫耀会有一定几率掉人品……
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
 * OT_iux 摊爪
<OT_iux> 玩完记得关掉
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示安撫 Oicebot 
<OT_iux> 免得……恩…… 又被封了
<tenzu> roylez: MeaCulpa_ 我刚来办公室。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot off
 * tusooa 今天的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 120% (Lv20) #管那bot
<OT_iux> =w=
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> !rppk tus
<Oicebot> OT掷出了1，从t usooa的身边飞了过去，t usooa开始反击！
<Oicebot> t usooa掷出了 18，击败了OT，OT 损失了 133 点经验值！
<OT_iux> ...
 * OT_iux 哭了
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<OT_iux> 果然……lv20的打不过啊……
 * OT_iux 跑掉
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
 * CyrusYzGTt momo OT_iux 的 head
 * wwb 吃饭
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<CyrusYzGTt> !rppk CyrusYzGTt
 * Oicebot 好奇地望着CyrusYzGTt。
<tusooa> OT_iux: ...那不是的.自编的.
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot off
<tusooa> OT_iux: 没看到那注释
<OT_iux> =w=
<OT_iux> 不过你的rp level肯定比较高，你看我攻击才丢出1
<OT_iux> =-=
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 沒看過，自戀啊，，看什麼看
<tusooa> ...
<Evanescence> !jrrp
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> !c 554454*34^2
 * Oicebot 计算: 554454*34^2 = 640948824
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 我覺得，你應該負責關閉和開啓 Oicebot 的公共功能
<CyrusYzGTt> !c sin23
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 额？啥意思？
 * Oicebot 计算: sin23 = 0
<CyrusYzGTt> !c sin(23)
 * Oicebot 计算: sin(23) = 0
<CyrusYzGTt> !c sin(20)
 * Oicebot 计算: sin(20) = 0
<OT_iux> 它不会算- -。
<CyrusYzGTt> !c 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999+99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999x7777777777777777
<lubotu2> CyrusYzGTt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 计算: 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999+99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999x7777777777777777 = 1100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<OT_iux> !c the answer of life, universe and everything
<lubotu2> OT_iux: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 计算: the answer of life, universe and everything = 42
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 支持浮點運算嗎？？
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 只支持普通的四则运算表达式，可以浮点
<OT_iux> !c 4.5/3
 * Oicebot 计算: 4.5/3 = 1.5
<CyrusYzGTt> !c gfw+sip+china+earth
<lubotu2> CyrusYzGTt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 计算: gfw+sip+china+earth = 0
<tusooa> !c ʍɟƃ
 * Oicebot 计算: ʍɟƃ = 0
<OT_iux> = =.
<tusooa> 这就是.
<OT_iux> !diet 我中午吃啥好呢
<lubotu2> OT_iux: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot OT_iux点了第[39]道菜：用烤羊肉与野胡萝卜、莴苣及芹菜一同闷煮，配上新鲜的面包。
 * OT_iux 觉得不错
<CyrusYzGTt> !c (C/X)|X+(C/Y)|Y
 * Oicebot 计算: (C/X)|X+(C/Y)|Y = 0
<OT_iux> 恩…… 我先吃饭去了…… 要是freeflyin什么的人出现，帮我打 .oicebot off 吧……
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 它不认识英文字符，直接等于0
<OT_iux> -w-
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> !c 20^999999999999999999999999999+76
<lubotu2> CyrusYzGTt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 计算: 20^999999999999999999999999999+76 = 0
<CyrusYzGTt> !c 20^9+76
 * Oicebot 计算: 20^9+76 = 512000000076
<CyrusYzGTt> !c (3.1415926x38+300)/1.57
<lubotu2> CyrusYzGTt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 计算: (3.1415926x38+300)/1.57 = 0
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot off
<microcai> ! 999!999
<microcai> ! 999^999
<microcai> !c  999^999
<alpha080> !jrrp
<microcai> !c (3.1415926x38+300)/1.57
<lubotu2> microcai: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<microcai> Oicebot 你干嘛不算！
<microcai> fuck
<alpha080> oicebot不 提示我人品阿？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我幫忙關閉了公共聊天，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 可以去私聊的
<tusooa> http://tusooa.tk \e9nd,这又上不去了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 私聊也不行
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .好吧，，我算出了 約等於 76.038547x+191.0828
<alpha080> 嗯，废了，问什么都不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§  我幫忙關閉了公共聊天，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 關閉了 AI功能。。以防被+b -p
<alpha080> 我刚跟他私聊阿
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 有什么 bot 软件？ 我也搭个玩玩
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 這個不是我的，是 OT_iux
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 這個不是我的，是 OT_iux 的
<tusooa> microcai: Net::IRC
<microcai> tusooa: perl ?!@
<microcai> tusooa: 该死的perl
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我支持 perl,,我發現在我這裏執行很快
<tusooa> We *STRONGLY* recommend you port your code to either Bot::BasicBot or
<tusooa> POE::Component::IRC. Please feel free to stop by irc.freenode.net/#perl for help
<iGnome> tusooa: 还折腾bot干嘛。POE太累赘了的。
<tusooa> iGnome: microcai 要折腾.吾没要折腾bot.
<iGnome> tusooa: 微菜估计要把bot加入内核。 :D
<iGnome> 这样显得牛皮些。
<wwb> .pyc 文件如何运行
<roylez> palomino|working: http://jandan.net/2011/07/01/slow-mo_bottom_slap.html
<roylez> wwb: pyc不能运行
<wwb> 请问 .pyc 文件如何运行
<wwb> root0:) o
<wwb> cdnproxy.pyc.zip [4.29 KiB]
<wwb> 被下载 1 次
<wwb> 解压运行试试
<wwb> 别人给我这个
<tenzu> unzip cdnproxy.pyc.zip
<wwb> tenzu:) 解压出来就得到 cdnproxy.pyc 啊，，然后呢
<tenzu> wwb: python cdnproxy.pyc
<wwb> tenzu:) o,,,我试下
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<roylez> tenzu: http://jandan.net/2011/07/01/sickipedia-23.html  看第三条
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<tenzu> roylez: 好重口啊
<tenzu> 还是我太重口？
<alpha080> 这个没啥吧。。。
<alpha080> 四条腿的生物有的是= =
<tenzu> alpha080: 你重口
<alpha080> hoho,煎蛋看多了。。。
<iGnome> tenzu: 跟随主席的，都重
<alpha080> 那里重口的多的是
<alpha080> 看来主席喜欢没腿的
<OT_iux> @@
<iGnome> 没腿的，是毛虫
<alpha080> 在手机上装了google+,万事俱备，只欠东风了。。。
<alpha080> 谁给我个邀请。。。
<tenzu> iGnome: 就你最重口
<tenzu> alpha080: 听说开放注册了，不知道是不是真的
<tenzu> alpha080: 另外可以曲线邀请
<alpha080> 这个真没有。。
<alpha080> 好像要设置个circles，然后把要邀请的gmail扔进去，
<alpha080> 反正我刷了一下，还是待通知
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 刚刚知道有个google plus
<tenzu> g+用户把你放到circle里，然后给你发一条消息，之后你通过邮件通知顺利登录，已实测
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/620ad3b5jw1dino18t5mgj.jpg
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> !trans auto|en Das Leben der Anderen
 * MeaCulpa_ 奇怪了，python的urlib.urlopen()返回的object没有__exit__方法
 * Oicebot 译 OT_iux 说: The Lives of Others 
<alpha080> Google+ is in limited Field Trial
<roylez> tenzu: http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/186899-1/Strong_pole_dancer.gif
<alpha080> 手机上google+ 被认证了没有？
<tenzu> roylez: 自认为臂力还不如那个妹子。。。
<alpha080> tumblr上有没有好玩的人可供follow的？
<CyrusYzGTt> ee tenzu microcai
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 嘛？
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ...沒事，，我只是推薦你
<alpha080> 这三个家伙都注册了？
<fyodor_> debian 2.6.39.2 内核中的 iwl3945 模块可能有 bug，在我第一次正常使用无线网络之后，系统不能 halt，屡试不爽。
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 推荐我干啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 你問 alpha080
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你那个imm.io的api什么样子的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 有几个东西要post, name和type?
<fyodor_> iGnome: 那灯是在有连接成功后才亮。@@
<iGnome> fyodor_: 当然是。
<iGnome> 难道之前，你没连接？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的 ath9k 無綫燈在linux不會亮。可是使用正常，，就當省電。。。。貌似不是。。。
<fyodor_> iGnome: ..
<galf> hi all, 明天有去perlchina的么
<fyodor_> 连接成功后，不能关机了... iGnome
<iGnome> 。没道理影响关机吧
<fyodor_> 内核有 bug 呗
<tenzu> iGnome: 推上你也不follow我
<iGnome> tenzu: 没推
<alpha080> 偶可以fo你。。。
<alpha080> 疼猪又求fo了=_=
<iGnome> 我buzz过 tenzu啊。
<alpha080> buzz。。老掉牙的东西了，跟wave一样
<iGnome> 早不用了。对这些其实没兴趣。
<jiero> 真的没意思。
<jiero> 退了。
 * jiero 发现 sid和 testing没太大区别，就跟着sid了。
<iGnome> 罗姐大便
<iGnome> :D
<tenzu> iGnome: e_e_x_p是谁？
<tenzu> alpha080: 从不求fo
<iGnome> 可能是
<alpha080> 嗯哼，偶都是维持在可怜的两位数字
<tusooa> @e_e_x_p 不就是eexp
<tenzu> tusooa: 可是神之前否认有推
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我知道是谁 可是我不能谁 怕被灭口
<Guest36932> 乃吃完午饭了？
 * microcai sid 是什么？
 * tenzu 决定去推上骂一骂这个假冒神的货
<iGnome> 实验品的吧。我不记得。
<iGnome> 万一那天爬墙过去了，在记得密码的情况下，也许会看下。
<tenzu> jyfl987: 一起去骂那个冒牌神
<jyfl987> tenzu: 这个干我毛事
<alpha080> 爆走的泡面
<alpha080> @iTenzu ...
<alpha080> tenzu: 你这蛙还protected...
<tenzu> 你找的还挺准
<haslove> 问个硬件的问题, 刚换了个电源, 但总过了一段时间就自动断点, 啥问题, 我不知道等会会不会断
<haslove> 奇怪的是, 我将主机躺下来, 就稳定一点, 难不成和主机的睡姿有关系
<haslove> 有一个基本的, 我的有一个线不够长, 所以上不了螺丝. 基本就是一活动的
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=336889&start=15 tenzu
<haslove> 谁能回答我的问题
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<haslove> 是不是党员放假今天
 * Oicebot 对haslove说：看起来不太像。
<haslove> Oicebot:) 不太像什么
<MaskRay2> Kandu: 以前我问过一个 Makefile 中根据 target 动态生成 prerequisites 的问题。原来，GNU make 实现了一个 .SECONDEXPANSION 伪目标，放在该伪目标后面的 *规则* 允许产生第二次变量展开，所以像 http://paste.pocoo.org/show/425564/ 这样写就行了
<haslove> Oicebot:) 和主机睡姿没关系??? 但为什么站起来基本没到登录画面就自动断点. 但我吧他躺下来了, 至少知道现在还没断呢
<MaskRay2> microcai: 你4月份对我发过一个 memoserv 的 memo？
<microcai> MaskRay2:  yess
<haslove> Oicebot:) 那和什么有关系
<iGnome> haslove: 躺下来，接地气近些，cpu更凉快。
<MaskRay2> 几个月前的问题总算有一个比较优雅的解决方案了
<haslove> Oicebot:) 我点源固定不了的, 固定了有条线解不起来
<haslove> iGnome:) 你是说与温度有关???
<iGnome> 灵异解释而已
<haslove> 有条接主板的线太短. 可能那厂家老板不举
<haslove> iGnome:) 哦, 我在等电脑断电.
<haslove> 今天7-1,是不是党员放假
 * Oicebot 对haslove说：应该是的吧。
<haslove> Oicebot:) 是什么
<haslove> Oicebot:) 是躺下来的问题???
<haslove> Oicebot:) 温度?? 刚开机的啊
<MaskRay2> Kandu: 根据 NEWS，这可以算 backword-imcompatibility，以前 SysV make 也是有 $$@ 的用法，虽然含义不大一样
<haslove> 刚开机就热???
<jyfl987> Kandu: 看到我那个文章了吧
<Evanescence> 有人用mldonkey吗？怎么导出正在下载的列表的链接，然后再导入？
<XwinX> iGnome:
<haslove> Oicebot:) 刚开机, 有几次, 最久的是到登录画面就断电, 短的话, 电脑自检后, grub 那菜单就死
<jyfl987> XwinX: 搞毛
<haslove> XwinX:) 搞毛, 你毛比头发长?
<XwinX> jyfl987: 再搞也没你毛多啊
<OT_iux> @@
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你妹的
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我没妹,你不用牵挂了
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ...保留 ./mldonkey/temp就可以了，，對於更新mldonkey沒有關係
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你还有娃
 * haslove 看俩人对骂, 等主机断电
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我娃叫你哥
<jyfl987> XwinX: 额
<XwinX> haslove: 断吧
<haslove> XwinX:) 要等他自己断啊
<iGnome> 这 jyfl987 又短路了。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 段你妹妹
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，我是在移动缓存文件的时候，碰到磁盘满了，有些文件丢失了，所以要重新下载，所以要导出再导入列表
<XwinX> haslove: 拔掉插头
<alpha080> 笑死
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我等下就来拔你线
<XwinX> jyfl987: 没问题,来吧
<haslove> XwinX:) 我主机躺着和站着不同, 站着很短时间就自动关机, 躺着, 到现在还没自动关, 我在等,是不是主机的姿势问题
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 試試點擊 Reload
<iGnome> XwinX: 这 jyfl987 当年是不是有这样天天日经嘛。这受得了啊。
<XwinX> haslove: 主板松了
<fyodor_> iGnome: 确认。关了 wifi，开机 OK 的
<haslove> XwinX:) 哦, 谢了, 我去看看,有可能
<iGnome> fyodor_: ..
<fyodor_> 或者 modprobe -r iwl3945 也行
<XwinX> iGnome: 不知道
<fyodor_> 不然，直接死在了 will halt
<iGnome> 你阉割版本的设备吧。别人咋都正常使用。 fyodor_
<Evanescence> cy
<haslove> XwinX:) 暂时先用着, 等不用了, 再去看看.
<iGnome> XwinX: 当年，你们住一起的啊。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 瞎扯 是 lerosua
<fyodor_> iGnome: debian forum 有听说 .38 有这个 bug，没想到 .39 还在...
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 我点击了，下载下来的文件不能播放
<XwinX> iGnome: 谁跟他住一起了
<XwinX> iGnome: 我取向正常的
<haslove> XwinX:) 他老婆
<iGnome> 额。召唤斗篷
<iGnome> 难怪斗篷，性格变郁闷了。都是 jyfl987 害的
<XwinX> iGnome: 嗯
<jyfl987> iGnome: 呵呵 斗篷现在比以前好多了 还不是我调教之功
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 你看看 ~/.mldonkey默認保存舊的 ~/.mldonkey/config 文件，先解壓到其他文件夾。對照修改後再複製到 ~/.mldonkey下
<haslove> unbuntu 党生日有什么活动啊
<iGnome> lerosua: 你来举证
<haslove> 应该在 ubuntu 首页挂个党旗
<alpha080> 土黄色的背景么？
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新 gmlive.能夠在 x86_64 。。還有我讓你添加的功能，，多 sopcast channel
<haslove> alpha080:) 深红的
<jyfl987> lerosua: 嘿嘿 现在知道用户有多难缠了吧
<alpha080> 那就是星星要用土黄色的。。。
<haslove> 血红de
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: gmlive 不支持 86_64 吗?
<shenme> 和谐和谐,待会机器人出来了
<haslove> alpha080:) 党旗有星星?? 不是镰刀吗
<galf> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 支持，我還編譯了，。，。可是需要修改和改進
<haslove> shenme:) 没说什么啊, 说的是 ubuntu 的首页
<alpha080> 阿？我错了=_+
<shenme> haslove:他说的是国旗吧
<haslove> shenme:) 哦哦
<shenme> haslove:嘿嘿
<wzssyqa> 如何将一个目录，复制为另外一个目录的子目录？
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯,让他修改
<alpha080> 偶没反应过来= =
<alpha080> 落伍了
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 不改就天天烦他
<wzssyqa> cp -r a b 似乎会把a给拆开
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新 gmlive.能夠在 x86_64 。。還有我讓你添加的功能，，多 sopcast channel支持
<shenme> XwinX:改啥阿
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 天天发邮件
<alpha080> 唉，为什么脑袋瓜子是单核的呢
<XwinX> shenme: 不知道啊
<alpha080> 双核多好阿
<haslove> alpha080:) 双核的
<shenme> alpha080:不止吧
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新 gmlive.能夠在 x86_64 。。還有我讓你添加的功能，，多 sopcast channel支持,添加支持使用 axel 或 aria2c使用
<haslove> alpha080:) 左右办脑
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 我四核了
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新 gmlive.能夠在 x86_64 。。還有我讓你添加的功能，，多 sopcast channel支持,添加支持使用 axel 或 aria2c使用
<shenme> 碎叫了,886
<haslove> alpha080:) 一情感,一理性
<alpha080> 左边是cpu,右边明显是gpu嘛
<haslove> alpha080:) 不是,就是双核的
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新 gmlive.能夠在 x86_64 。。還有我讓你添加的功能，，多 sopcast channel支持,添加支持使用 axel 或 aria2c使用
<alpha080> CyrusYzGTt: 四核？我要把你解剖了去展览
<haslove> alpha080:) 小脑,大脑左右俩边, 应该是四核
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 你沒有聽說男人基本以下體思考的嗎。。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新 gmlive.能夠在 x86_64 。。還有我讓你添加的功能，，多 sopcast channel支持,添加支持使用 axel 或 aria2c使用
<alpha080> 汗
<alpha080> CyrusYzGTt: 你的意思是你有四个？
<haslove> 要看看 脑 的维基
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 再加上 精炁神
<haslove> 大脑分左右, 小脑分左右的吗
<haslove> 如果分, 应该就是四核没错啊
<CyrusYzGTt> haslove§ 還有個 海馬區
<jyfl987> haslove: 小脑只是个 dsp而已
<XwinX> jyfl987: 那脑干呢?
<haslove> jyfl987:) 不懂这些, 只是望文生意
<jyfl987> XwinX: 脑是 soc 有处理核心和渲染核心 还有集成了io controller
<haslove> 啥事 dsp
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有人腦的文件系統 3.5維
<haslove> 文件系统????
<alpha080> 哎呀，偶内存过多了，再不去就要溢出了
<alpha080> 挂机十分钟
<haslove> alpha080:) 别挂, 我快要黑到你的人脑了, 再等等
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 人腦能夠進行高效的過濾功能
<haslove> alpha080:) 关机了, 就黑不到了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 因为人脑可以map reduce  呵呵
<alpha080> no,偶要去把内存清空而已
<haslove> jyfl987:) 你人脑装了防火墙了吗
<haslove> 你人脑的系统是win 还是 linux
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 嗯，，還有能夠進行內部的虛擬仿真，，比如夢，比如 性幻想
<haslove> 双系统???
<XwinX> haslove: ☭ 帮你装了一个
<haslove> XwinX:) 我的是 dos
<jyfl987> haslove: 这个需要自我固化
<XwinX> haslove: 他还经常帮你重装
<jyfl987> haslove: 人脑的写入很慢 而且还不精确
<haslove> 我现在人脑正播放红歌
<happyaron> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有能夠 自動控制
<happyaron> 拜见8267
<happyaron> 错了8157
<happyaron> 拜见colin
<happyaron> 拜见爱迪生
<happyaron> 拜见五羊
<haslove> ........
<CyrusYzGTt> 比如 應激反應 進行非邏輯運算
<XwinX> ??
<happyaron> 拜见botu
<pocoyo> 拜见牛顿
<happyaron> 拜见ee大婶
<happyaron> 拜见罗杰
<happyaron> 拜见jyf
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 happyaron 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<happyaron> 拜见kk
<CyrusYzGTt> 拜見 happyaron
<happyaron> 拜见菊花
<happyaron> 还没拜到xx
<haslove> CyrusYzGTt:) 你是说在7-1的时候进行非逻辑运算???
<happyaron> 再拜kk，别ban我。
<happyaron> 拜见斗篷
<haslove> 还没拜见 蛋蛋
<happyaron> 拜见ray
<happyaron> 拜见色色
<happyaron> palomino|working: tt破马
<pocoyo> 小k怎么不干活了
<palomino|working> =_=
<CyrusYzGTt> haslove§ 嗯，包括 感情和情緒化的運算
<palomino|working> 差别待遇阿
<happyaron> palomino|working: 没拜到你呢，你就插嘴，只能tt，lol
<happyaron> 拜见菜菜
<haslove> CyrusYzGTt:) 你说中国的大脑现在进行什么计算
<palomino|working> >_<
<happyaron> 拜见泥灰
<happyaron> 拜见大写风扇
<happyaron> 拜见破马
<happyaron> 拜见phoenix
<^k^> :)
<happyaron> 这回正经拜破马
<pocoyo> happyaron: 高考报哪了
<happyaron> 拜见水牛
<happyaron> 拜见主席
<happyaron> 面主席
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼
<haslove> pocoyo:) 党校能报的吗
<happyaron> 拜见tus ooa
<happyaron> 拜见磁盘企鹅
<pocoyo> 蓉蓉 喜极而疯
<happyaron> 正式拜见xx
<happyaron> 。。。
<XwinX> happyaron: ...
<XwinX> iGnome: 玩 google+
<CyrusYzGTt> haslove§ 嗯，，非邏輯與異位運算，，加特殊的。。。
<jyfl987> XwinX: 今天不要去献花圈么？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 今天周五 出来吃饭不
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 happyaron 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<happyaron> tt 破马
<XwinX> jyfl987: 去哪去献花圈
<XwinX> jyfl987: 下雨
<haslove> XwinX:) 中南海
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不想动啊
<tusooa> ...
<jyfl987> XwinX: 去党部阿
<tenzu> 老小这是肿么了？
<haslove> XwinX:) 毛主席纪念堂
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你去吧,我精神上支持你
<XwinX> haslove: 你也同去
<haslove> 列宁纪念堂
<jyfl987> XwinX: 既然你精神上支持我 那我就精神上去一下好了
<haslove> 马克思有纪念堂不
<alpha080> 还 没拜完。。。
<haslove> 对, 还有我亲家没拜
<haslove> alpha080:) 闺女长高了不
<alpha080> 汗，这才几天
<happyaron> tenzu: 疼疼肿了马~ lol
<alpha080> 怎么改成这名字，都没注意到是你
<haslove> 那么就还没关机, 应该是没问题了
<haslove> alpha080:) 我有爱
<happyaron> 昨天有人发话了，谈论政治的一律t掉。
<XwinX> 支持,都 T 掉
<haslove> alpha080:) 爱所有人
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 盤古 鴻均 三清 四御 等...etc都沒有拜。。對了還有擾亂人族氣運的 接引和準提沒有拜。。還有蓋亞，烏蘇里母
<jyfl987> happyaron: 是谁发的话？
 * haslove loveSky
<happyaron> jyfl987: 我刚刚拜过的一个重量级人物
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 還有 盤古 鴻均 三清 四御 等...etc都沒有拜。。對了還有擾亂人族氣運的 接引和準提沒有拜。。還有蓋亞，烏蘇里母
<happyaron> 。。。
<roylez> happyaron: harpy.
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<loveSky> vic:) 你在啊
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<happyaron> roylez: 面主席都交给你啦
<alpha080> 还有很多阿，托尔，朱庇特阿虾米的
<happyaron> palomino|working: 你说主席要是踢你可咋办
<jyfl987> happyaron: 那估计是头头之类的 要么就是ofan的上司
<tusooa> ...
<palomino|working> 我这么表示友好还被踢呀。。 , happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: hoho，看面主席咯
<happyaron> jyfl987: 呃，不是
<iGnome> 这。哈皮干嘛呢
<happyaron> 拜真神
<palomino|working> 我对主席的敬仰犹如滔滔江水连绵不绝阿 , happyaron
<iGnome> 学校搞定了。这么兴奋？
<happyaron> palomino|working: 嗯。。。这就对了。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 那就是你编出来的
<happyaron> iGnome: 木有
<roylez> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> jyfl987: 你这都没看出来，唉
<iGnome> 送礼没
<jyfl987> happyaron: 我一向不优先以恶意考虑你 想不到 想不到
<iGnome> 先给我们送礼，我们会帮你搞定的。 happyaron
<happyaron> jyfl987: 你还是没看出来
<happyaron> iGnome: 让主席送你一脚如何呢。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 我管你那么多 就是你
<happyaron> jyfl987: 你看现在有帽子的是哪几个，lol
<iGnome> 额。那我会报复的。别挑拨
<iGnome> roylez: 把 jyfl987 踢了
<jyfl987> happyaron: 肯定不是主席
<happyaron> 呃，神要用雷劈人了，快跑呀。
<happyaron> jyfl987: 你开窍了。
<iGnome> happyaron: 最近你好容易兴奋的嘛
<iGnome> 气色不错额。
<happyaron> iGnome: 无聊的时候上来水一水
<iGnome> 发现了。 destine一去军训，你就自由了。:-)
<alpha080> 他用ifttt了吧。。。
<alpha080> if desint 军训 then happyron 找plmm
<jyfl987> happyaron: 总之就是你 是你你躲不掉 不是你你也得背黑锅
<iGnome> then happyron nslookup plmm
<CyrusYzGTt> then ping/ping6 plmm
<happyaron> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jyfl987> alpha080: if destine.goshopping() then happyaron.find_mm()
<happyaron> 全踢出去
<happyaron> ...
<palomino|working> .......
<vic> androd 不能上网。。
<alpha080> ...
<palomino|working> 连ee都...
<iGnome> 啊。只踢我玩啊
<happyaron> jyf还没回来
<palomino|working> no...还有仨 , iGnome
<alpha080> 内斗么？
<happyaron> iGnome: 自己看log，lol
<alpha080> 还有偶= =
<XwinX> 踢太远了
<iGnome> 哦。那还好
<iGnome> lol
<happyaron> alpha080: 又没ban你，不算内斗啦。
<happyaron> iGnome: jyf还没回来鸟
<alpha080> 不是= =，ee不是op么。。
<vic> 怎么我一来 就看见踢人呢
<alpha080> jyf估计去火星了
<iGnome> 我的nick顺手些
<iGnome> jyf在wc。估计
<jyfl987> iGnome: ?
<happyaron> alpha080: /msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-cn list
<alpha080> 唉，可怜我想踢人都没的踢
<iGnome> 说你被踢到火星了。 jyfl987
<jyfl987> iGnome: 总比你土星近点
<happyaron> j
<iGnome> 我只是去泡茶下。
<happyaron> jyfl987: 神飞得快，比你先回来的。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 这很正常 我在看gr
<happyaron> 嗯
<alpha080> #ubuntu-cn op也挺多的。。
<alpha080> 不像#opensuse-cn 连个小兵都没有
<iGnome> roylez 上去了。
<iGnome> 搞一个保护我的。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新 gmlive.能夠在 x86_64 。。還有我讓你添加的功能，，多 sopcast channel支持,添加支持使用 axel 或 aria2c使用
<jyfl987> XwinX: 靠 你也有
<happyaron> jyfl987: 那是ee给的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 要不要踢一下你?
<iGnome> 赞 XwinX
<jyfl987> XwinX: 那我要带弓去灭你
<huo> 大家好
<Oicebot> 你好呀, huo阁下
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新 gmlive.能夠在 x86_64 。。還有我讓你添加的功能，，多 sopcast channel支持,添加支持使用 axel 或 aria2c使用
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: gmlive多少年没出新版了
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 上次出了 0.22.3了
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: lerosua 舌头生疮了
<huo> 求助：有没有好的日志统计工具推荐下，
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 表示现在没法更新
<happyaron> perl
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新 gmlive.能夠在 x86_64 。。還有我讓你添加的功能，，多 sopcast channel支持,添加支持使用 axel 或 aria2c使用
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 那給她，找個大夫去
<jyfl987> XwinX: 不会是被咬了吧 哈哈
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不知道
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 在喝板兰根
<iGnome> 关键是斗篷和谁住
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你也要小心 不要惹火你老婆 不然你的舌头也玩完
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 据说有奇效
<jyfl987> XwinX: 他可能是好久没喝凉茶了吧
<jyfl987> 应该给他弄点凉茶滋补
<huo> 最好是有web界面的
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 讓她吃 童子蛋 還有 ，，，
<iGnome> 系统日志查看器。 huo
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 还有什么?
<iGnome> 鹿血？ CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 更新 gmlive
<XwinX> iGnome: 鹿血不是更上火
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥又成我更新 gmlive 了
<iGnome> 这家伙太烦了。都说一天 gmlive了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 羊鞭，牛鞭，馬鞭，龍鞭，虎鞭，
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 嗯，我回答，你問的 “還有呢”
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 我不会
<iGnome> XwinX: 以毒功毒
<XwinX> iGnome: ...
<happyaron> 我倒是很喜欢gmbox
<happyaron> 谁有空给好好整整啊，骨头似乎也不管它了。
<iGnome> 我喜欢一堆url。直接mplayer播放得了。
<XwinX> happyaron: lerosua 也是 gmbox 项目成员
<happyaron> XwinX: 你呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 你有 discovery的 mplayer能播放的 url麼？
<iGnome> 可悲的是，斗篷参加的，都夭折得快。 lol
<XwinX> happyaron: 我不是,我想参加的,他们说你啥都不会,一边凉快去
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新 gmlive.能夠在 x86_64 。。還有我讓你添加的功能，，多 sopcast channel支持,添加支持使用 axel 或 aria2c使用
<huo> 有没有这样的工具：基于可以在web
<jyfl987> happyaron: 我倒是想搞一搞 但是分析这东西太麻烦了
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 直接下载高清的
<happyaron> XwinX: 你还啥都不会。。。
<XwinX> happyaron: 是啊,他们太不像话了
<iGnome> happyaron: XwinX 可是领导。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,,我要最新的，，不要等待下載，，，
<happyaron> jyfl987: 我觉得gmbox需要重新整整界面，功能上现在差不多够。
 * microcai 国内开源软件能坚持下去的没几个
<XwinX> happyaron: 不要我就就要呗,还说啥都不会
<happyaron> iGnome: 哦？
 * microcai 恩，貌似只有我的项目坚持下来了，恩恩。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 对做界面没兴趣
<happyaron> jyfl987: 那你就去破解下限制
<happyaron> jyfl987: 有下载限制
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我想問問，怎麼將 fedora改造成可以使用 gentoo的安裝方法
<jyfl987> happyaron: 分析太麻烦了 那边随便变一变 这里就又白做了
<huo> 在web界面 可以查看日志，同时能够实现对系统的一些控制。有没有这样的工具   求助。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我目前已經可以用 deb係的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt 简单
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt 直接在原来的系统上解压就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 能不能在 論壇上給個詳細的教程
<iGnome> 微菜又开始自恋了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 基本上没变
<jyfl987> happyaron: 不想做 这种活吃力不讨好
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt... 不能。会被扁的
<happyaron> jyfl987: 你觉得google.cn还有多少闲心去变呢，呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,,你說是試驗就可以吧，，我都用 fedora來安裝 deb
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你說是我的請求，，，
<jyfl987> happyaron: 这跟google有什么关系 不是gmlive么
<happyaron> jyfl987: 我刚才说的是gmbox
<Kandu> MaskRay2: 原來還能這樣，像是一個專門的 eval 了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 看了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不過我還不知道 gtld 是啥
<jyfl987> happyaron: mmd
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不是吧 文章里不是举例了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 一觉醒来不热了
<Kandu> jyfl987: :-)，看完，然後 google 過了才知道了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 恩 咱们可以凑钱去买个 .qq
<jyfl987> Kandu: 到时候就发达了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 會不會被被騰訊控告惡意註冊呢?
<MaskRay2> jyfl987: ？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 这个谁知道呢 如果卖苹果的注册了个.apple 那被苹果公司的告怎么处理呢
<phoenixlzx> 说到腾讯，我倒发现个好东西
<phoenixlzx> 刚发在坛子里
<jyfl987> 我觉得还是谁先注册谁得
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=336928
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - linux真的可以离线下载了...
<jyfl987> MaskRay2: ?
<phoenixlzx> kk终于不说是水贴了...
<MaskRay2> 拿常用单词、极短单词做商标的最讨厌了
<happyaron> kk认为是水帖的，不是也是；kk认为不是的，是也不是。
<jyfl987> MaskRay2: 呵呵 facebook
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: 这可是你说的
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: 不做任何担保~
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=317219
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<iGnome> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjc0MTMzNDMy.html roylez
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: 解释...
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: kk他爸就在这儿呢
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: ^k^ kevc
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: 我要你解释...
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: kk说啥就是啥~
<Kandu> phoenixlzx: 這哪能叫做好東西
<jyfl987> 我想去贩卖懒猴给有钱人做宠物
<Kandu> phoenixlzx: 看看這個  http://fetch.io
<phoenixlzx> 还好拉
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=317023
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 离线不再是吸血雷的专利——linux也能离线下载
<phoenixlzx> 这样的网站貌似很多
<phoenixlzx> 这个是BT的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 离线下载的网站好多阿 国外
<phoenixlzx> 但貌似没国内的快都
 * kenifanying 怎么看笔记本摄像头的具体信息？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 推薦幾個
<phoenixlzx> kenifanying: lspci
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 那个imm.io是form post的啊...看似简单实则麻烦...
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我這邊一般都一兩個 seed 就滿速了
<phoenixlzx> kenifanying: 或者 lsusb
<euroford> kenifanying: lsusb
<Kandu> jyfl987: 對離線下載沒需求，再說還有 vps 么
 * kenifanying 都没找到我的摄像头信息
<phoenixlzx> kenifanying: 你看那个接口是你的摄像头
<euroford> kenifanying: 有的摄像头有开关的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 关键不是免费的
<phoenixlzx> 租VPS就为了离线下载？
<kenifanying> euroford, 摄像头是sonix的,我想看具体信息……
<euroford> kenifanying: 什么接口？usb？
<kenifanying> euroford, 蒽
<phoenixlzx> euroford: 记得有个软件可以看硬件信息的....
<euroford> lshw
<euroford> 如果是usb接口，但lsusb看不到，只能说明这个设备有问题了
<kenifanying> euroford, 貌似是有问题
<fyodor_> iGnome: 换 .32 内核，没关机 bug。confirmed!! :P
<jyfl987> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjU0MDkwMjI0.html
<kenifanying> euroford, mplayer tv:// 出来的图像是很模糊
<kenifanying> euroford, 一个方格一个方格的……
<euroford> kenifanying: 驱动有问题啊
<kenifanying> euroford, 现在我的virtualbox上也没法直接enabled 那个摄像头
<kenifanying> euroford, debian下摄像头对应什么驱动？
<euroford> kenifanying: virtualbox可以分配摄像头的啊
<kenifanying> euroford, 我找了半天只找到v4l那个，可是debian squeeze 没那个驱动……
<euroford> kenifanying: 那个早就废了
<kenifanying> euroford,virtualbox是可以，但是在devices-->usb那里，我摄像头对应的选项是不可选de
<kenifanying> euroford, 也不知道哪天出的问题……
<euroford> kenifanying: windows有人打开了这个设备
<kenifanying> euroford, ？
 * microcai 需要 update-usbid
 * microcai update-usbids 执行了没？！
<microcai> euroford:  kenifanying 执行 update-usbids
<kenifanying> microcai,该死的教育网，我又得上代理
<kenifanying> microcai, 命令行咋用自动代理？
<microcai> kenifanying export http_proxy=http://xxx:port/
<xxc> 请问大牛,什么命令可以输出指定长度的字符串
<kenifanying> microcai, http://pac.ipcn.org/thu.pac 这种自动脚本代理，也用那个选项？
<microcai> kenifanying 不知道。
<MeaCulpa_> xxc: yes | head -c 1024
<kenifanying> microcai, update-usbids有什么用？
<microcai> kenifanying 识别 usb id 用的啊
<keith2> microcai: hi， 我的名字显示的是什么 keithx 还是keith2
<microcai> keith2:
<keith2> microcai: keith2? 我怎么才能改成keithx,小弟是菜鸟
 * microcai  未开口先说自己是菜鸟的，死一边去。说明是个不求上进的人。
<MeaCulpa_> keith2: /nick keithx
<Evanescence> microcai: you should creat a script to autoreply those.
<microcai> Evanescence有道里
<microcai> Evanescence 你试过？
<Evanescence> microcai: not yet, on plan. you should, creat and share it.
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: diet coke?
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 3:30
<MeaCulpa_> k
<jyfl987> 阿里云现在出来了 可以买一个 架个国内的 urbanterror服务器 iGnome 你玩不？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 有bot么
<kenifanying> microcai, 除了那个update-usbids，还有什么办法？暂时没法访问www.linux-usb.org
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 阿里云是vps??
<microcai> kenifanying其实我是刚进来，不知道你具体是嘛问题 .....
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 是的 自己选os的 显然是vps
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: bot有自带的插件的 官方那个发行里就有
<alpha080> testmycam.com
<alpha080> 测试你的摄像头
<kenifanying> microcai, mplayer tv://打开摄像头的时候，显示出来的是一块一块的图像……
<kenifanying> microcai, 而且那个命令有的时候可以成功，有的时候不能
<kenifanying> microcai, 在virtualbox的usb选项里面，无法选择我的摄像头……
<microcai> kenifanying ... ... 在 linux host 上能使用么？
<microcai> kenifanying vbox 嘛版本？
<kenifanying> microcai, 可以，但是就是一块一块的图像
<kenifanying> microcai, 4.0.8
<kenifanying> microcai, 安装扩展包的
<kenifanying> microcai, lsusb 跟lspci都找不到我的摄像头的具体信息
<euroford> kenifanying: 没用的，是内核驱动的问题
<kenifanying> euroford, ？
<kenifanying> euroford, 2.6.32-5的，不支持？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 我找到个人架服务器 我们傍晚来玩不？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: ...傍晚，最起码深夜
<euroford> 如果不是uvc的摄像头，很难支持
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 我还没装呢...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 额 为何你要深夜才有时间
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 安装包下不下来，gentoo ebuild的url不好
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: ...咋
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 咋傍晚不能玩？ 难道你晚上还要出去工作
<microcai> kenifanying 恭喜你中奖了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 下个安装包有什么难的 用他以前直连的地址 在迅雷里下 找加速
<microcai> kenifanying 4.0.8 这个版本 usb 有问题。 昨天更新到 4.0.10 解决了。
<euroford> microcai: 关键是lsusb看不到摄像头
<kenifanying> microcai, 那我不用vbox，debian 主机用摄像头还是有问题
<euroford> kenifanying: 你确定lsusb看不到摄像头吗？
<microcai> kenifanying vbox 又不依赖主机的驱动。
<kenifanying> alpha080, 那个测试更糟糕了，显示几乎就是模糊一片
<kenifanying> euroford, 是的
<kenifanying> euroford, 不信我贴出来给你看
<microcai> kenifanying 是个 usb 设备就能 vbox 给 里面的 windows 用，不需要 linux 的驱动识别出来。
<kenifanying> microcai, 我更关心我的主机使用问题……
<euroford> kenifanying: 你知道你的摄像头的ID吗？
<microcai> kenifanying 你显示不好是 linux  的驱动对这种牌子支持不好’
<microcai> euroford: 你知道的，很多垃圾硬件 ID 都是乱用的。
<kenifanying> microcai, 问题是不知道多久前是没问题的……
<alpha080> jiong
<microcai> kenifanying 那你升级内核了？
<kenifanying> microcai, 没有
<microcai> kenifanying 那寿命到了。
<alpha080> microcai: gentoo 开中文 use 要加什么，cjk就可以了么？
<kenifanying> microcai, 要是升级的话，就从debian 6.01 到 6.02
<euroford> 那就对了，新的内核不在维护老摄像头驱动了
<microcai> alpha080 控制台中文 ？
<alpha080> 不是，就中文环境而已
<euroford> 升到多高的内核都没有用
<kenifanying> euroford, 还是2.6.32-5呀
<microcai> alpha080 LANGUAS=zh_CN
<alpha080> 不用加use?
<microcai> alpha080 添加到  make.conf
<euroford> kenifanying: 随便每一个新的摄像头也不贵
<microcai> alpha080 你不相信就加上啊
<euroford> kenifanying: 如果lsusb找不到，只能是硬件坏了
<kenifanying> euroford, 6.01-->6.02造成的？
<alpha080> 奇怪，那cjk那个use是做什么的？
<microcai> kenifanying 你可以试试降到  6.01
<microcai> alpha080  那是 latex ... 安装 ctex  包用的。/
<kenifanying> microcai, 我会升级，不会降耶！
<microcai> kenifanying reinstall
<alpha080> 汗，原来是这个cjk...
<CyrusYzGTt> yum downgrade
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 俺是debian
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 那就安裝 yum-deb
<alpha080> Adds support for Multi-byte character languages (Chinese, Japanese, Korean)
<alpha080> 这是documentation里面提到的
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 在看aptitude 的手册， 无视yum
<microcai> alpha080 现在软件都是 i18n 的，不需要 cjk 特别对待。 只有那种没有 i18n 的软件，比如 latex 才需要 cjk
<alpha080> 还真主要跟tex有关，还有什么lynx之类的
 * kenifanying 对了，要是是硬件问题的话，怎么判断？
<microcai> kenifanying 拿到别的电脑上试
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 哦，，那就下載前一個版本 覆蓋安裝就是了
<kenifanying> microcai, 集成摄像头……
<alpha080> microcai: 之前没注意过，只不过搞tex遇到的cjk问题实在太多，怕了
 * kenifanying 硬件问题的话，找dell麻烦……
<euroford> kenifanying: 你确定这个摄像头，现在还工作正常吗？
<kenifanying> euroford, 不确定……
<MaskRay> xelatex
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 我的ASUS N53Sn也有攝像頭的。。不過沒有 win7下那個ASUS提供的監控功能強大
<kenifanying> euroford, 不确定是硬件问题还是驱动之类的问题
<euroford> kenifanying: 建议你到windows下试试
<alpha080> 是阿，现在都用xelatex
<kenifanying> euroford, 没win
<MeaCulpa_> tex和cjk没关系，对效果不讲究的话直接xelatex咯
<kenifanying> euroford,win 又没有live cd
<alpha080> 以前装kile总为cjk纠结好久
<loveSky> alpha080:) 哦, 你也用 xelatex???
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  安装 latex 有 cjk USE flag 会直接把 ctex 安装上的。
<alpha080> 嗯，有时用用
<kenifanying> euroford, 对了，微软咋不搞个Live cd， 多方便
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 那是因为你还在用latex
<euroford> kenifanying: 我只能说，如果lsusb看不到设备，而总线没有问题，那么就是这个设备坏了，和驱动没有任何关系
<loveSky> MeaCulpa_:) cjk tex 有什么特别的地方
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 微軟不是有個 winPE嗎
<MeaCulpa_> loveSky: 好看，蹂躏的人多了
<loveSky> ......
<euroford> kenifanying: 即使没有任何驱动，lsusb也是可以看到设备的
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  ... ...
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  xelatex 也是 latex
<MeaCulpa_> loveSky: 整个ctex社区都是在前utf-8和windows环境下成长起来的
<MeaCulpa_> loveSky: 总的来说用cjk可以获得更多帮助，更polished的效果
<loveSky> MeaCulpa_:) 表示不懂. 只用 lyx
<kenifanying> euroford, 诶……我真怀疑是硬件问题了……
<kenifanying> euroford, 对了，待会到fedora 15的live cd下看看……
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 恩，但大部分人不会去装latex的ebuild吧
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 除非手头有好看的字体，一般都是商业的
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  不装也得装。
<loveSky> 啥是 ebuild
<palomino|working> xelatex=邪恶latex?
<loveSky> microcai:) 怎么看得出我装了 ebuild
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:   info 用的就是 tex 。 texinfo .....
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 分包都是按照distro来的，一般装的distro是texlive
<alpha080> MeaCulpa_: 你的意思是装xelatex不需要用cjk这个use?
<MeaCulpa_> alpha080: 可以不用
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 分包问题嘛
<loveSky> alpha080:) 我不用啊
<microcai> alpha080 要的。 你需要 ctex 宏包的。
<MaskRay> microcai: app-text/texlive 加了 cjk USE flag 会装那个 cjk 宏包？那还是不加好
<alpha080> 那我试试看，没在gentoo里面用过tex
<MeaCulpa_> 个人建议，别用包管理碰tex
<loveSky> microcai:) 不要啊. 我就没用 ctex
<microcai> MaskRay ctex 现在已经是基于 xetex 的了。
<MeaCulpa_> 直接用iso,那个ctexlive iso
<alpha080> 现在还有ctexlive了？
<alpha080> 只听说过texlive..
<MaskRay> microcai: 求 xelatex 和 xeCJK 分别在那个包
<microcai> MaskRay 在 gentoo-zh overlay 里。
<loveSky> 算了, 不懂, 只知道我没有cjk, 直接用 extex
<alpha080> 然后中文没问题？
 * microcai 用了 ctex 可以任意使用 xelatex 和 pdflatex 来编译，不需要修改文件。 
<MaskRay> microcai: dev-texlive/texlive-xetex
<MaskRay> microcai: 我没装过 gentoo-{cn/tw/zh} 里和 tex 相关的
<alpha080> 窘，没有xecjk不行吧
<MaskRay> extex 又是什么
<alpha080> xetex
<alpha080> 他打错了
<MaskRay> http://www.extex.org/
<alpha080> 阿，还真有这个= =
<alpha080> 丢脸了
<tusooa> ...
<alpha080> 还02年的项目，就没听说过
<MaskRay> java 的……忽略
<alpha080> 带孩子去了=_=
<jyfl987> epub用什么来阅读来着
<alvin_rxg> aptitude search ~depub
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ fbreader
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 变异安装openfetion就没有成功过 什么问题啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336939 虽说用apt-get可以安装 但是安装出来的不是最新版本的 我现在是想安装最新版本的2.2.1 @ubuntu:~/桌面/openfetion-2.2.1/build$ cmake .. -- checking for module 'ofetion' -- package 'ofetion' not found CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:2 ...
<alvin_rxg> /bin/sh: cannot open 2: No such file
<alvin_rxg> /bin/sh: i: not found
<alvin_rxg> bash: 2: No such file or directory
<alvin_rxg> 123 456 789
<alvin_rxg> 987 654 321
<alvin_rxg> good
<MeaCulpa_> 10
<Oicebot> 11
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 热么，来5楼走廊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 凉快的很
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 还好，不去了...
<CyrusYzGTt> !c 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000^9+99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
<lubotu2> CyrusYzGTt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 计算: 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000^9+99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 = 0
<CyrusYzGTt> !c 8+8+8+8+8+8+8+8+8+8+8+8+8+87+7+7+7+7+6+5+65656+6/884563+63216
<lubotu2> CyrusYzGTt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 计算: 8+8+8+8+8+8+8+8+8+8+8+8+8+87+7+7+7+7+6+5+65656+6/884563+63216 = 129102.000007
<CyrusYzGTt> !c 3.1415697x4
 * Oicebot 计算: 3.1415697x4 = 3.14157
<CyrusYzGTt> !c 3.1415697*4
 * Oicebot 计算: 3.1415697*4 = 12.566279
<tenzu> !c pi*2
 * Oicebot 计算: pi*2 = 0
<tenzu> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> !c (3.1415697*576+38)/1.57
<lubotu2> CyrusYzGTt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 计算: (3.1415697*576+38)/1.57 = 1176.779712
<tenzu> !c 2e11**20
 * Oicebot 计算: 2e11**20 = 2
<palomino|working> !c 2^18
 * Oicebot 计算: 2^18 = 262144
<alvin_rxg> !c 1.0000 / 2
 * Oicebot 计算: 1.0000 / 2 = 0.5
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<palomino|working> !c 2^64
<palomino|working> .........
<palomino|working> bot被xx了
<tenzu> 没的玩了
<CyrusYzGTt> .cicebot off
<CyrusYzGTt> .cicebot off
<palomino|working> .oicebot off
<palomino|working> ......
<roylez> palomino|working: .
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新 gmlive.能夠在 x86_64 。。還有我讓你添加的功能，，多 sopcast channel支持,添加支持使用 axel 或 aria2c使用
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 大哥，你放过我吧
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新 gmlive.能夠在 x86_64 。。還有我讓你添加的功能，，多 sopcast channel支持,添加支持使用 axel 或 aria2c使用
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 你說過沒一個月更新和改進一種功能和優化
<CyrusYzGTt> s/沒/每/
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 实在没啥动力改了
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 哦，。。傷心了。。哀莫大於心死，，，唉～～～～～！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新 gmlive.能夠在 x86_64 。。還有我讓你添加的功能，，多 sopcast channel支持,添加支持使用 axel 或 aria2c使用
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 更新 gmlive.能夠在 x86_64 。。還有我讓你添加的功能，，多 sopcast channel支持,添加支持使用 axel 或 aria2c使用
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua 跑了，唉～～
 * kenifanying 发现很奇怪的事情，刚用fedora 15 live cd测试了下，摄像头没有问题。然后转回debian 下，再测试的时候，debian下的摄像头也没问题了，重启了几次发现都没问题了！
 * kenifanying 居然自己修复了……
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 试一下11.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336940 2011-07-01-160012_479x106_scrot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 黄美姬 — 2011-07-01 16:01
<happyaron> kenifanying: ...
<happyaron> kenifanying: rpwt
<kenifanying> happyaron, 确实……
<roylez> happyaron: "Don't Worry, Be Harpy" is a song by musician Bobby McFerrin. Released in September 1988, it became the first a cappella song to reach number one on the Billboard Hot 100 chart, a position it held for two weeks
<kenifanying> happyaron, 之前在squeeze下摄像头死活工作不正常，现在正常了还感觉不习惯了！
<kenifanying> happyaron, openfetion squeeze也可以用了，谢啦！
<happyaron> kenifanying: :)
<happyaron> roylez: ...
<happyaron> bad 面主席
<loveSky> alvin_rxg:) 这么早啊
<loveSky> alvin_rxg:) 问个硬件的问题, 在这问了, 没人能帮我
<loveSky> alvin_rxg:) 我刚换了个电源, 但是站着的时候, 很短的时间就会自动关闭
<alvin_rxg> no idea
<loveSky> alvin_rxg:) 最快的一次, 自检完到grub的画面就自动关机了, 但我把机器躺着的时候却没什么问题, 中午直到现在都没有自动关机
<loveSky> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 奇怪的是 主机的摆放方向会有影响
<alvin_rxg> 硬件问题别问我
<loveSky> alvin_rxg:) 好吧, 有人说 是主板松了. 还是等到关机再看看
<roylez> iGnome: http://img208.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110630/17/58210230201106301659571063344092964_002.jpg
<goodbyeBlueSky> roylez:) 男人的??? 人妖??
<roylez> goodbyeBlueSky: 有啥好惊讶的
<goodbyeBlueSky> roylez:) 我纯情啊
<roylez> goodbyeBlueSky: 性别神马的，早就不能阻止你了
<goodbyeBlueSky> roylez:) 哦
<goodbyeBlueSky> 有什么物理模拟的 linux 游戏
<tenzu> 不该看主席的链接。。。
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<roylez> tenzu: 我拿去孝敬神的
<happyaron> 主席是宅男
<iGnome> 1000FPS下的打roylez屁屁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2000FPS下跳繩
<wwb> 求个听歌的网站，，或者看电影的网站，，或者其他娱乐的网站，，实在很无聊啊
<tenzu> roylez: 原来神好这口
<metbsd> ting ge yong kwmusic
<alvin_rxg> metbsd: <AUTO> Warning! PinYin is not readable! pls use http://www.inputking.com
<metbsd> kan dianying yong qvod
<wwb> MeaCulpa_:) 晕，，有FOR LINUX的没？
<metbsd> najiu buzhidao le
<metbsd> mp3.sogou.com zhidao ba
<metbsd> bt xiazai dianying
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: imm.io速度不错：http://i.imm.io/70dB.jpeg
<MeaCulpa_> wwb: ?
<MeaCulpa_> wwb: 无聊？tumblr.com, flickr.com
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ ...有亞洲的嗎。;P
<MeaCulpa_> http://i.imm.io/70dO.jpeg
<MeaCulpa_> wwb: local s;echo "Select a station:";select s in 1 1x 2 3 4 5 6 7 "Asian Network an" "Nations & Local lcl";do break;done;s=($s);mplayer -playlist "http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r"${s[@]: -1}".asx"
<Guest36932> 有画图好的同学么？
<wwb> MeaCulpa_:) 3q
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我在这里这样跑会不会mplayer在你那里把声音放出来？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你mute了吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我这电脑是哑巴
<Kandu> Guest36932: 找 goodbyeBlueSky
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我没mute，反正从来没听见过声音
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 看到了，没有mixer
<Guest36932> ？
<MeaCulpa_> wwb: 你那里能用么
<wwb> MeaCulpa_:) 正试呢
<metbsd> 想玩还是xp好
<goodbyeBlueSky> Guest36932:) 怎么
<Guest36932> ^_^
<goodbyeBlueSky> Guest36932:) 画什么图, 裸体的吗
<Guest36932> 我在做一个游戏，缺CG画师
<Guest36932> 就是这样
<Guest36932> 所以～
<Guest36932> 正在招人=-=
<goodbyeBlueSky> Guest36932:) 什么游戏, 画裸体的找我
<Guest36932> = =
<goodbyeBlueSky> the power toy 这个游戏不会玩啊
<Guest36932> 都是有衣服的- -
<goodbyeBlueSky> Guest36932:) 什么游戏
<goodbyeBlueSky> Guest36932:) 不回话衣服
<goodbyeBlueSky> Guest36932:) 什么风格的, 漫画??
<Guest36932> 恩
<goodbyeBlueSky> Guest36932:) 要不同姿势的??
<Guest36932> 铅笔线稿也行
<goodbyeBlueSky> Guest36932:) 草图???
<Guest36932> = =当然不是景物姿势也不同而且是有环境的而且不是草图- -
<goodbyeBlueSky> 原画???
<Guest36932> 上不上色都行，因为游戏本身调子比较阴暗
<goodbyeBlueSky> 打架的?? 多大的
<CyrusYzGTt> 殭屍片？？
<Guest36932> - -
<Guest36932> 不大
<Guest36932> 现在不大
<Guest36932> 因为才刚开始做
<Guest36932> 我把项目主页给你
<goodbyeBlueSky> Guest36932:) 给你我画的
<Guest36932> http://code.google.com/p/lts
<goodbyeBlueSky> 好大
<Guest36932> 可以去check out  windows的游戏
<Guest36932> - -
<Guest36932> 大么
<Guest36932> 1G还不到- -
<CyrusYzGTt> 是太古 洪荒時期的？？
<goodbyeBlueSky> ....
<Guest36932> = =
<goodbyeBlueSky> Guest36932:) http://imagebin.org/160870 这样的行不
<Guest36932> http://unm.qzworld.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=9&sid=cda6a52193c8b41a5da87b45916066c7
<Guest36932> 真实感可以再低点么= =
<Guest36932> 你去看一下那个预告
<Guest36932> 下面的素材
<Guest36932> 那里有人设
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦，。原來是接引和準提的地盤
<goodbyeBlueSky> 什么再低点
<goodbyeBlueSky> Guest36932:) http://imagebin.org/160871 这个呢
<goodbyeBlueSky> Guest36932:) 啥意思
<Guest36932> - -
<Guest36932> 阿诺……这个真实感太强了- -
<goodbyeBlueSky> Guest36932:) 你说的你给那url 的图片?? 我不会
<Guest36932> 不是说那个- -
<Guest36932> 我给你找个差不多的- -
<Guest36932> 等一下哈
<Guest36932> = =(他们谁做的游戏有这个效果的……
<Guest36932> 类似于漫画的效果能做到么
<goodbyeBlueSky> Guest36932:) 不会, 我就酱紫的
<goodbyeBlueSky> Guest36932:) 要裸体的找我
<jyfl987> 我的ubuntu下么有 xv 但是 PIL显示图片要调用 要装哪个来代替？
<Guest36932> 裸体- -
<Guest36932> 喂——
<Guest36932> 咱做的游戏还是面向全体童鞋不是十六禁的- -
<goodbyeBlueSky> Guest36932:) 生理知识也行
<Guest36932> = =
<goodbyeBlueSky> 来个人体大冒险
<Guest36932> 十六岁以下小孩怎么办- -
<Guest36932> 喂= =
<CyrusYzGTt> 你沒有看過四年級強姦初一女生嗎，，教育從娃娃抓起
<alvin_rxg> goodbyeBlueSky: verycd => "私处"
<Guest36932> 哦= =! 我们初中的时候听说过初一的在学校凉亭全裸kiss
<Guest36932> 现在的孩子啊
<Guest36932> 真的都不纯洁了
<jyfl987> Guest36932: 要纯洁干嘛？ 好让你骗？
<Guest36932> = =
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<Guest36932> 我还是一个正常银……
<Guest36932> = =
<Guest36932> 能换个正常话题恶魔
<CyrusYzGTt> 這個社會就是這樣的，習慣就好
<Guest36932> - -
<Guest36932> 刚才打错了
<Guest36932> 是换个正常话题好么= =
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，好吧，，無量首富
<Guest36932> = =
<namoamitafo> MaskRay2: 括号序列能求所有带权路径么
<metbsd> hi, i have wireless problem. detail is here. i'll be grateful if someone can help me http://scientificlinuxforum.org/index.php?act=ST&f=9&t=635
<^k^> ⇪ title: Scientific Linux Forum.org -> wireless random disconnection
<arzyu> `h
<Guest36932> 这货是广告机么- -
<metbsd> shei bang wo kan yi xia ba
<alvin_rxg> *metbsd* <AUTO> Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 能否?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是动态维护两点距离
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 假如没有修改操作, 就询问
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 用括号序列的话
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 可以的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 如果有负权呢?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 似乎不行
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 为啥
<Inode_LF> test
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你怎么表示？
<^k^> Inode_LF, ....  ㍩ 
<tusooa> ls
<MaskRay> tusooa: ls 是什么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 哦
<metbsd> list files
<namoamitafo> metbsd: what?
<metbsd> ls = list files
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 这里context部队
<namoamitafo> metbsd: s/部队/不对/
<euroford> ㋆
<metbsd> what do you mean
<euroford> ㏠
<Guest36932> ㋆㏠  日历字耶～
<Guest36932> 怎么弄的？
<euroford> 无聊一下
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...
<euroford> gucharmap
<euroford> ㍩
<tusooa> MaskRay:        ls - list directory contents
<CyrusYzGTt> ⅐
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 问你老在这里发ls干啥
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你在频道用是不是让 bot 帮你显示所有人？
<metbsd> http://scientificlinuxforum.org/index.php?act=ST&f=9&t=635 谁帮我看下啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: Scientific Linux Forum.org -> wireless random disconnection
<metbsd> 无线频繁掉线
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 如果没有负权是不是记录一段区间 上升多少下降多少
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对的, 在合并的时候无法做了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这个状态很神奇
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 还有没有其他特别的状态表示
<euroford> metbsd: AR2413这个卡的驱动，著名的烂啊
<metbsd> shit不是吧
<metbsd> 好多笔记本用这个卡呢
<metbsd> 在win下真是分不出好坏来
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我晚上仔细想想
<metbsd> linux下就分出来了，:-)
<euroford> Atheros的卡便宜啊，但厂家对linux非常不友好的
<metbsd> 都没人告诉我
<euroford> 这个卡的驱动是由社区开发者维护的
<metbsd> 倒霉了
<metbsd> 所以不稳定
<metbsd> ？
<euroford> 问问厂家
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我是指其他的都是最大值 和 i*a[i] 的和这种很普通的，这种状态很奇特，有没有类似的
<euroford> 不是硬件的问题，是驱动的问题
<metbsd> 问宏基？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Eclipse中不能输入中文的有谁解决没、求指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336955 如题、已经尝试过网上各种方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 konelove2010 — 2011-07-01 17:56
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 昨天那个 for i <- 1 to n do if(i+(i&-i)<=n)a[i+(i&-i)]+=a[i] end 似乎也行？
<wwb> data
<wwb> date
<euroford> metbsd: 这个atheros只生产芯片，board都不做
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: i + (i & -i) 是啥意思, 忘了
<metbsd> 恩，好像还没见过atheros的主板
<wwb> ls=list directory contents
<metbsd> 只见过芯片
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: i & -i 不就是取 i 的低位 1
<euroford> 不做无线网卡的board
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不是, 我说在线段树上的意义
<euroford> 其实，相当多的无线路由，用的都是atheros的无线网卡
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 树状数组不就是线段树的变形?
<euroford> 用的也是Linux内核，相当稳定的
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，我用的是 atheros 的無綫網卡 ath9k.....
<euroford> 这个不是厂家提供的驱动
<euroford> 厂家不想终端用户提供驱动的
<metbsd> CyrusYzGTt, 你的在linux下稳定吗
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 穩定
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 使用 內核驅動
<metbsd> CyrusYzGTt, 你的内核多少的
<euroford> metbsd: 还请比较ath9k的版本
<euroford> 这个驱动的版本繁多
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 2.6.38.8-32.x86_64.fc15
<metbsd> 我的好像在用ath5k
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 就是把右孩子省略掉了？
<euroford> metbsd: 那说明，硬件不同
<metbsd> 对，的确是ath5k
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ AR9285
<metbsd> Linux localhost.localdomain 2.6.32-131.2.1.el6.i686 #1 SMP Thu Jun 2 10:08:29 CDT 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<euroford> 即便是相同驱动，遇到不同的硬件，稳定性也不一样的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说每个点存的是向左上方向一路走上去的终点
<euroford> modinfo 一下，看看驱动具体的版本
<metbsd> 我之前还试过madwifi的ath_pci，好像还不如内核的ath5k
<ok1234> Guest36932:) o
<ok1234> 等会
<ok1234> 我画个原画给你看
<euroford> metbsd: 人家科学家都不玩无线的，哈哈
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: http://www.cppblog.com/images/cppblog_com/wifecooky/BinaryIndexedTree.jpg
<ok1234> 不合适就算
<metbsd> 可惜我不是科学家啊，^_^
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后i & -i之后的点是哪个
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是在线段树中对应i的父亲?
<ok1234> 父亲????
<ok1234> Guest36932:) 再不, 不回话我就算了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的，但为什么这样我不知道
<metbsd> 难道我的笔记本跟linux真的无缘吗
<ok1234> 不画了
<ok1234> 晕
<euroford> metbsd: 你可以试试，backport ath5k，估计难度不小
<metbsd> 你意思是ndiswrapper?
<euroford> 不是，是native的ath5k driver
<metbsd> linux native?
<metbsd> win native?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 算法应该对的
<ok1234> 刚才谁要招画画的
<euroford> 你要是不确定，可以先用liveCD看看，搞版本的linux内核是否能正常驱动
<euroford> metbsd: modinfo ath5k, 什么信息？
<ok1234> 痛快点, 我的画,就这风格, 如果有意思的, 画个原稿, 如果不要就算了
<metbsd> 0.6.0, euroford
<metbsd> 出来很多
<metbsd> version 0.6.0 experimental
<metbsd> 可以连上网，但是无故掉线啊
<ok1234> 艾
<ok1234> 算了, 我自作多情了
<euroford> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k 这上面说168c:001a   AR2413/4 OK
<^k^> ⇪ title: ath5k - Linux Wireless
<metbsd> 而且我的笔记本很旧了
<metbsd> 哪里写OK啊
<euroford> basic testing
<euroford> Supported PCI IDs
<metbsd> 那个vendor:device哪里看的
<namoamitafo> metbsd: Linux源代码
<euroford> metbsd: lspci -n
<namoamitafo> euroford: lspci -vnn
<metbsd> 都是高手
<metbsd> 我太惭愧了
<metbsd> 168c:001a
<metbsd> 果然写着OK
<euroford> metbsd: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download, 如果确认是驱动的版本过低，可以搞一下
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<euroford> Getting compat-wireless on Ubuntu，还是ubuntu好啊，最新的wireless都在backport包中
<namoamitafo> euroford: 啥backports?
<euroford> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<euroford> apt-cache search linux-backports-modules-wireless
<namoamitafo> euroford: 阿, ubuntu的backports的机制是怎样的?
<namoamitafo> euroford: 我知道debian的backports是单独设源的
<kiss990a> 请问，init 3下能用命令行连接无线吗？ 我试过没有成功
<euroford> ubuntu的backport都在main中
<euroford> kiss990a: 你用什么命令行？
<kiss990a> euroford, 是iwconfig
<namoamitafo> kiss990a: 可以
<namoamitafo> kiss990a: 要针对具体情况, 比如你的无线连接方式
<kiss990a> namoamitafo, iwconfig 我是按照 网上的文章设置的。是连接最简单的wep加密
<euroford> kiss990a: 如果驱动使用了cfg80211，iwconfig是不行的
<namoamitafo> kiss990a: 我不会wep
<namoamitafo> kiss990a: 我只会wpa, 其实wpa简单
<kiss990a> namoamitafo, 我看了下介绍，wpa需要用 其它的工具。
<kiss990a> euroford, 驱动是用ar9289的无线网卡
<euroford> wpasupplicant
<kiss990a> 只要是无线网卡正确被识别了。并且启用了网络服务，那么就可以 命令行配置无线，是这样吗？
<namoamitafo> kiss990a: wpasupplicant, 但是容易
<namoamitafo> kiss990a: 额, 啥叫另外工具
<euroford> 刚刚不是有人说ath9k可以稳定工作的
<namoamitafo> kiss990a: WPA的话不需要wireless-tools的
<kiss990a> 我是说系统自带包. 不是额外要下载的
<euroford> atheros好像有自己的管理工具吧
<kiss990a> 我也没办法了，iwconfig一直连接不上，设置都设置好。但是最后dhcp wlan0 就出错了。
<kiss990a> 叫什么名字呢？
<euroford> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k 这个是权威的地方
<^k^> ⇪ title: ath9k - Linux Wireless
<phoenixlzx1> kiss990a: dhcpcd wlan0
<phoenixlzx1> kiss990a: 看你打错没
<kiss990a> 多谢了，不过我一不定会用
<metbsd> 怎么安装make?
<namoamitafo> phoenixlzx1: 不是dhcpcd
<namoamitafo> kiss990a: 不是dhcpcd
<kiss990a> dhcpcd 也底过。还有个dhclient
<namoamitafo> kiss990a: dhclient
<namoamitafo> debian/ubuntu 不用 dhcpcd 的
<kiss990a> 忘了说发行版了，大概archlinux和fedora都试过
<phoenixlzx1> 难道软件包不一样
<phoenixlzx1> archlinux就是dhcpcd
<kiss990a> dhcpcd和dhclient 作用差不多吧！》
<wwb> metbsd:) 你想问什么？
<namoamitafo> 不是, 是两个工具
<wwb> 请问 sh filename 和 bash filename 这两个有何不同
<palomino|keepwor> sh调用的不一定是bash哦
<wwb> palomino|keepwor:) sh 除了bash 外还会调用什么
<palomino|keepwor> ubuntu以前有一阵子用的dash
<wwb> palomino|keepwor:) 额，，
<happyaron> palomino|keepwor: 现在也dash
<palomino|keepwor> 还是dash阿
<happyaron> palomino|keepwor: 咋可能换回去呢
<palomino|keepwor> 真的- -
<palomino|keepwor> 我以为改了呢。。
<happyaron> palomino|keepwor: dash 对启动速度的贡献比upstart大多了
<metbsd> dhcpcd和dhclient有啥区别吗
<palomino|keepwor> LOL , happyaron
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 求助: 测试mysql 的load_file()函数,请大家帮帮我 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336959 我测试mysql的load_file()函数 /test文件的内容是: hello 在debian和rhel下面: mysql> select load_file("/test"); +--------------------+ | load_file("/test") | +--------------------+ | hello | +--------------------+ 1 row in set (0.06 sec) 成功 在ubuntu下面: mysql> select load_fi ...
<wwb> palomino|keepwor:) 刚试了下，，确实是dash，，:-)
<palomino|keepwor> :)
<euroford> /bin/sh -> dash
<kiss990a> dash兼容bash吧？
<happyaron> 不兼容
<namoamitafo> 不
<kiss990a> 真怕以后的兼容和标准真来越乱
<kiss990a> ubuntu的影响力还是很大的，这不是逼着一大批人去使用嘛
<happyaron> Debian也用dash
<namoamitafo> happyaron: /bin/sh是dash?
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<happyaron> 对的
<kiss990a> 晕了！
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<happyaron> zmcbb30: 包子叔
<euroford> Dash中的D，就是debian的缩写
<zmcbb30> Gun^Rose: 花枪
<kiss990a> 。。。
<kiss990a> 那不会影响redhat系的
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 疼猪哥
<wwb> dash 执行速度比 bash 快
<happyaron> kiss990a: 早晚要的
<namoamitafo> euroford:      dash is a direct descendant of the NetBSD version of ash (the Almquist SHell), ported to
<namoamitafo>      Linux in early 1997.  It was renamed to dash in 2002.
<kiss990a> dash是新出来的东西还是基于哪种修改的？
<happyaron> kiss990a: Debian 选择的技术路线，永远会有一批人跟着跑，不跟着的以后也要被逼着跟上。 lol
<euroford> The Debian Almquist Shell (dash) is a POSIX-compliant shell derived
<euroford>  from ash.
<euroford> apt-cache show dash
<kiss990a> 那么在bash上的脚本是不是都要做些修改才能在dash上运行
<happyaron> 不全是
<happyaron> dash基本就是符合POSIX标准的，使用bash独有特性的才需要修改。
<euroford> bash远远超出了posix shell的要求
<wwb> kiss990a:) 要更改的太多了，，，好多东西都不一样
<kiss990a> bash是谁在维护呢？
<euroford>  http://gondor.apana.org.au/~herbert/dash/
 * happyaron 话说dash的作者正在Redhat工作
<kiss990a> happyaron, 哈哈。
<kiss990a> 你说的是正在
<lyon> 什么情况
<lyon> 不好玩
<wwb> lyon:) 正在讨论b和d的区别问题
<euroford> ䷀ ䷁
<lyon> 哪方面的区别
<metbsd> 不如讨论b和jb的区别
<lyon> 同意的说
<euroford> ䷀ ䷁ 这就是B和JB的区别
<wwb> ，，，，，
<lyon> 说个人所得税吧
<wwb> 个人觉得b和q关系似乎更能引起某些同志的兴趣
<lyon> 九月就少交税了高兴吧
<metbsd> 人，个，八，这就是女孩变女人
<CyrusYzGTt> 乾坤交泰
<wwb> metbsd:) 人才啊
<lyon> 精辟
<wwb> lyon:) 如果一分钱税都不交，，是该高兴还是该悲哀啊
<lyon> 也高兴
<lyon> 还有别的频道吗
<CyrusYzGTt> #fedora-zh 是 cn和tw的合併
<wwb> 还是这里好，，其他地方你会被无视的
<CyrusYzGTt> 我不會無視你，
<lyon> 哦，
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<alvin_rxg> /home/alvin/bin/test.sh: line 3: namoamitafo: No such file or directory
<alvin_rxg> /home/alvin/bin/test.sh: line 3: namoamitafo: No such file or directory
<alvin_rxg> < namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> /home/alvin/bin/test.sh: line 3: namoamitafo: No such file or directory
<alvin_rxg> irssi 就是方便，随便写脚本……
<tusooa> ...
<wwb> 道友们，，，吃饭咯
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: weechat, erc也能写脚本的吧
<wwb> 道友们，，，吃饭咯！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 都能。
<metbsd> 还是习惯xchat
<metbsd> xchat perl python都支持
 * ^k^ 3.0-2-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 19:09:43 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
 * tusooa Use-Perl
<sikao_lfs1> wwb: 道友？我们都在修真？还是都是道教信徒？
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛!
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 数论啥的你知道多少? 我啥都不知道的.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 只知道 extended euclidean
<kiss990a> secureCRT是WIN下连接LINUX的 SSH工具，它有个sftp功能。如果是putty如何用sftp和windows传送文件呢？
<metbsd> putty本身有sftp
<kiss990a> 我看到运行这个后，有个sftp-server进程在运行。
<kiss990a> metbsd, 好像是如何启动sftp-server这个进程了?
<metbsd> 哪里
<kiss990a> 不知道你现在在不在使用SecureCRT，连接上远程主机的SSH后，按alt+p，打开sftp可以和WIN到LINUX主机的互传文件。 这时进程多了个sftp-server
<metbsd> 我都用putty
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 基本方法
<kiss990a> root     28812  3307  0 03:05 ?        00:00:00 /usr/libexec/openssh/sftp-server
<kiss990a> [root@localhost linux-2.6.39.2]# rpm -qf /usr/libexec/openssh/sftp-server
<kiss990a> openssh-server-4.3p2-41.el5
<roylez_> kiss990a: filezilla传文件。secureCRT是要钱的
<kiss990a> roylez,
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 希望有些想法
<kiss990a> filezilla 是插件还是软件？
<kiss990a> roylez,fliezilla分客户端和服务端呀？
<NoIE> 如果我有一台装有安卓2.2的平板，是不是只要破解了root权限，我就可以运行ubuntu？
<roylez_> kiss990a: 从来只用客户端
<kiss990a> 这个单纯只是传送文件用的吗？
<roylez_> NoIE: 你一定是在梦游
<roylez_> kiss990a: 不可以吗
<kiss990a> roylez_, 如果能有SSH+传送文件，这样才好用
<NoIE> roylez_: 8寸平板、杂牌、2G硬盘、销售人员说有1G内存，我该买吗？
<metbsd> 用openssh就可以了
<metbsd> ssh只是一个通道
<kiss990a> 单独传送文件，还是需要另外打开SSH连接。
<metbsd> sftp就是用ssh通道来做ftp
<wwb> NoIE:) 买来干吗
<kiss990a> 服务端是LINUX，并且安装了openssh, 我在WIN下连上去
<roylez_> kiss990a: 对我没必要，一个月或许会用一次filezilla
<NoIE> wwb: 我妈妈用它打字。
<roylez_> NoIE: ...
<kiss990a> filezilla,对文件传送更新会很方便吧，比如网站更新文件
<wwb> NoIE:) 是练习打字吗，，那也不应该用这东西啊，，
<NoIE> wwb: 不是练习打字。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了, 我看到素数测试现在可以做到O(P(lgn)), P(x)是多项式
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不知道
<kiss990a> FileZilla_Server-0_9_39.exe    这个是干嘛的呢
<wwb> NoIE:) 就是当打字机使用？？
<NoIE> wwb: 是的。
<wwb> NoIE:) 那倒是可以
<roylez_> tenzu: 还有15分钟the ice age就下完了
<roylez_> tenzu: nnnd
<kiss990a> 我还有winscp，也是用来两机互传文件
<NoIE> wwb: 不知道它值不值1499元。
<roylez_> kiss990a: ftp服务器
<wwb> roylez:) 作个字幕呗
<roylez_> wwb: shooter.cn应该有
<kiss990a> 哦。　:)
<wwb> NoIE:) 什么牌子
<NoIE> wwb: 忘了，一个很俗的名字。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 当然不是自己拿来用的
<NoIE> wwb: 飞触
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/AKS質數測試
<wwb> NoIE:) 建议你买神舟新出的那个，，，才1999
<NoIE> wwb: 什么？
<roylez_> NoIE: 得了吧。省点钱。神曾得意的说买了个nckia牌的手机多强劲，结果没多久就偷偷的扔了
<NoIE> roylez_: 好吧。
<tone> q
<wwb> NoIE:) 神舟lipad，，你到网上去搜，，不管质量，服务，性能都应该比你说的那个山寨好
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了, [(a * x + b) / c] 对 x = l .. r 求和, 能做到对数的?
<terrible_baby> 等amazon的吧
<NoIE> wwb: 呵呵，一提神舟，我还以为是atom处理器的平板呢。
<terrible_baby> 马上出来了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是关于a, b, c, l, r最大的对数的时间复杂度
<tenzu> roylez_: 刚才在玩游戏
<roylez_> tenzu: 你继续玩吧 :)
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 什么题
<tenzu> roylez_: 嗯嗯
<wwb> tenzu:) 什么游戏
<metbsd> 神舟价格比台式机都便宜
<wwb> 消费台式现在已经没市场了
<metbsd> 现在买台式就是纯游戏
<wwb> 游戏也是自己组装，，品牌的太坑爹
<metbsd> http://www.hasee.net/product/detail-21233.html
<metbsd> 2999
<metbsd> 品牌卖服务
<metbsd> 公司都是买品牌的，因为他们需要那种服务
<wwb> 因为一般公司的网管都是吃干饭的
<metbsd> 不是这样的
<metbsd> 比方公司哪台机器出问题了，他们没时间去研究修理，他们直接拿台备用机去替换，坏机返回DELL
<metbsd> 这样省心省力，也省了请IT的钱
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 开通了自己的域名博客，目前还啥都木有：blog.anticlockshen.com
<anticlockwise> tenzu: hoho
<ckg> 大家好
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 出处？
<^k^> ckg, 好  ㍬ 
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 忘了, 好像哪里文章看到的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 要不是你们的作业啥的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<wwb> ^k^:) 不是机器人啊，，晕
<^k^> wwb, 不，如果我能帮助它。  ㍬ 
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我就有2种文章, 一种是以前论文, 还有就是你们那年的自编题目啥的
<uni00> ubuntu11.04装了ＬＸＤＥ怎么把unity什么的卸载干净？
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:) 画漫画为什么那么晕
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:) 比我画的那些还晕, 好像我的脑袋过载 了
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:) 比我画的那些还晕, 好像我的脑袋 过载 了
<metbsd> 宇宙是怎样产生的
<ok1234> 宇宙是上帝脑子里的图像
<euroford> metbsd: ䷀ F ䷁
<uni00> 宇宙是由一个无聊的程序员做的一个小游戏
<tusooa> ...
<ok1234> 艾
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:) 不是学画画的, 终归不是差那么一点啊
<dreamysirc> 原道的mp4靠谱么？
<dreamysirc> ok1234: 很多画家都不是专业美术的
<metbsd> 很多程式天才都是学数学的
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 更多不是！！！
<metbsd> 怪不得计算机专业第一二年全部都是数学
<metbsd> 微积分，逻辑数学
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 你big bang看多了……
<ok1234> dreamysirc:) 为了想动作, 我脑袋过载了
<ok1234> 狂晕
<metbsd> 是甚么启动了big bang
<metbsd> 我还是没想通
<dreamysirc> ok1234: 画个画不用想啥动作吧，又不是漫画～～～～～～～
<metbsd> 还有，地球能看到bigbang 吗
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 自己去看
<metbsd> 怎么看啊
<metbsd> bigbang速度超越光速那么多
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 宇宙的自己看书去，美据的自己看视频去
<dreamysirc> 生活的自己看美剧去
<ok1234> dreamysirc:) 我说的就是漫画啊
<metbsd> 甚么生活
<metbsd> 美剧很天真的，不太喜欢
<dreamysirc> ok1234: 你想画什么？
<metbsd> 美国人都很天真
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 有中剧天真？？？
<metbsd> 中举太写实
<ok1234> dreamysirc:) 功夫
<wwb> ubuntu 里面怎么看日志，，话说我还没看过日志
<namoamitafo> /var/log/*
<wwb> namoamitafo:) è°¢
<wwb> namoamitafo:) 好多哦，，，一般如果想查看系统是否健康运行看那个
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:) http://imagebin.org/160885 这个怎么样
<ok1234> Guest36932:) http://imagebin.org/160885 这个
<ok1234> dreamysirc:) 这个如何
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:) 看到了没有
<crose> hi
<^k^> crose, 好  ㍬ 
<euroford> hi
<^k^> euroford, 好  ㍬ 
<euroford> ^k^: 你是bot吗？
<crose> euroford: 是
<^k^> euroford, 我没有听说这样的事情前：不明身份的人说我是机器人。  ㍬ 
<tusooa> euroford: 是的。
<crose> ^k^: 机器人从来不说自己是机器人
<euroford> 哈哈
 * caleb- 是机器人
<euroford> 什么情况会触发^k^？
<caleb-> euroford: 连续发五行 test
<euroford> 我随便贴了一个URL，他立刻就知道内容，不理解啊
<crose> euroford: 啥不理解？
<euroford> 反应速度也太快了吧
<crose> euroford: = =！
<euroford> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k
<^k^> ⇪ title: ath5k - Linux Wireless
<euroford> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<^k^> ⇪ title: b43 - Linux Wireless
<crose> euroford: 没事调戏bot啊
<euroford> 行为分析啊
<euroford> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<crose> euroford: ……
<wwb> ^k^:) I LOVE YOU
<euroford> 又蹦出一个bot
<namoamitafo> ^k^: 你不是机器人?
<OT_iux> ··
<wwb> ^k^:)  没反应
<^k^> wwb, 由于我太喜欢你了很多未知的人。  ㍭ 
<euroford> lubotu2也是啊
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<wwb> 。。。。
<wwb> ^k^:)  这语序有点乱啊，，
<euroford> 大家看过这个bug #1吗？
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<crose> ^k^: 来让我调戏一下
<wwb> ^k^:)  半路学的中文吗？
<^k^> wwb, 什么是您的信用卡号码？  ㍭ 
<namoamitafo> bug #2
<lubotu2> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<namoamitafo> bug ##
<wwb> ^k^:)  汗，，怎么还扯上信用卡了
<euroford> bug #1非常著名的
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<wwb> #1
<wwb> bug #1
<euroford> ？？？ bug #1不灵了
<crose>  bug #1?
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<crose> ……
<euroford> ubuntu的第一号bug,说的是MS市场占有率第一
<euroford> MS占有率第一怎么能是ubuntu的bug呢？
<crose> 呵呵
<ok1234> 看到了吗 给个意见
<ok1234> http://imagebin.org/160885
<euroford> 典型的红眼病啊
<wwb> euroford:) 幽默
<crose> ok1234: 不要脸:P
<euroford> 这个bug很残疾，竟然无法comment
<ok1234> crose:) 草稿, 大体怎么样, 不行我就不念想了
<namoamitafo> windows没bugs
<wwb> N多
<crose> ok1234: 我觉得很好啦，就是脑袋上那根毛太像尾巴:-D
<metbsd> 现在的XP基本不死机了
<namoamitafo> 怀念98时代
<euroford> 人家的闺女长得好看，怎么成了罪过？
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛!
<ok1234> crose:) 那就是马尾辫啊. 你没见过女孩扎马尾吧辫了吗
<crose> ok1234: 见过……
<ok1234> euroford:) 人家闺女长的好看, 引诱别人犯罪就是罪过了
<euroford> 老板起的这个调子歪，后面跟着吆喝的也难啊
<ok1234> crose:) 那就好
<crose> ok1234: = =！
<euroford> 男人犯错，是因为女人长得好看？
<ok1234> euroford:) 是的
<euroford> 所以阿拉伯的女人都是捂得严严实实的
<ok1234> 现在明白为什么了吧
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<euroford> 这才是女人应该干的事情啊
<ok1234> 对. 女人必须严实, 但丑女例外
<euroford> 可这个不利于优生优育啊
<dreamysirc> euroford: 女人犯错，那是因为男人太有钱？
<euroford> 万一娶过门来，你后悔了，怎么办？
<ok1234> dreamysirc:) 看到我化的画
<metbsd> 继续娶
<dreamysirc> ok1234: where？
<metbsd> 他们是多妻制的
<euroford> 看来阿拉伯人是这样干的
<ok1234> euroford:) 所以他们得取多个
<euroford> 有道理
<ok1234> dreamysirc:) http://imagebin.org/160885
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 我们是多夫制！！！
<crose> 想法不错
<ok1234> euroford:) 应该可以退货更好
<Guest41742> 这个里面看上去人很多嘛
<ok1234> dreamysirc:) 你知道鸟为什么一般都长的漂亮
<dreamysirc> ok1234: 还需努力哦
<ok1234> dreamysirc:) 就如 男人有钱一样的道理
<euroford> 看来ubuntu确实是属于遭退货的那种了
<ok1234> dreamysirc:) 是啊, 终归不是学画画的, 就是差那么一点.
<euroford> 这样理解，bug #1也是有道理的
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ok1234> dreamysirc:) 错了, 是差很多
<dreamysirc> andriod 的mp4很便宜，但是靠谱么？
<crose> dreamysirc: 有机器人的mp4了？
<dreamysirc> ok1234: 努力就好，有兴趣可以考虑绘图板，单鼠标没有进步空间
<dreamysirc> crose: 一个几百块，不过不知如何，所以来文问
<ok1234> dreamysirc:) 只是业余爱好,要那么专业吗
<crose> dreamysirc: 不清楚
<metbsd> 几百一次？
<dreamysirc> ok1234: 那么就用笔，然后扫描
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 一次，你太邪恶了
<ok1234> dreamysirc:) ....
<Faaarmer> 绘影板不贵吧,买个一般就行
<dreamysirc> Faaarmer: 一般的linux不支持～～～～～～～
<euroford> wacom的可以
<xxc> 突然发现pidgin没有QQ了
<dreamysirc> euroford: wacom还不贵？
<crose> xxc: 没qq了？
<xxc> 2.90
<crose> xxc: libqq啊
<dreamysirc> xxc: 突然发现我的有qq了
<euroford> dreamysirc: 好东东，贵些也好
<Faaarmer> 汉王之类大陆产的就别考虑了,我记得台湾有个牌子还行的
<vic> 对shell脚本不是一点不会，想问下，怎么取得某个文件的链接
<vic> 对shell脚本是一点不会，想问下，怎么取得某个文件的链接
<euroford> vic: 不明白你的问题？
<crose> vic: 取得某个文件的链接？
 * tusooa 不好意思，IE用户。您拿多少火车票我们都不会让您上飞机的！
<dreamysirc> vic: 你要学习的不是shell script，而是语文～～～～～
<vic> 就是说 比如 aaa 是 bbb的链接， 就是通过aaa 取得bbb
<sikao_lfs1> 党生日这天，还是有不少好文章啊，我推荐一篇大家瞧瞧     http://bbs1.people.com.cn/postDetail.do?boardId=2&view=1&id=110512958
<metbsd> vic, ls -ald aaa
<euroford> vic: 如果是软连接，无解
<metbsd> euroford 说反了吧
<Guest36932> 大家来看看这个  http://i.min.us/idN4rM.png
<metbsd> 硬链接无解
<vic> metbsd: 那怎么把 得到的结果作为一个变量啊
<euroford> metbsd: hardlink？or sample link?
<euroford> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%AC%A6%E5%8F%B7%E9%93%BE%E6%8E%A5
<euroford> symbol link
<euroford> 硬链接，可以通过列inode号，找到相同的文件
<euroford> ls -i
<metbsd> 软连接通过路径找到
<euroford> 被链接的那个，怎么知道自己被链接了？
<euroford> 我说的符号链接
<metbsd> 它不知道的
<Freebuilder> euroford, 没有办法
<ok1234> dreamysirc:) 越来越觉得我那女的右臂太短
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<drazet> 好久没来了
<ok1234> 头发不对
<ok1234> 画了个超级樱桃小嘴
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: NOI 2009 管道取珠 得分率高么?
<ok1234> 我画的人, 眼睛往下掉
<vic> arch 太杯具了。。。。
<vic> python2 和python3共存，谁能帮我写个脚本按需切换python是链接到python2还是python3啊
<soiamso> vic: 可以选版本的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay2: 我似乎觉得很难
<soiamso> vic: 但是没有可能按需吧，只能自己改 #! 部分
<vic> soiamso: 现在默认的都需要python3了，可是有的软件安装还是需要python2的，于是每次手动改python的ln
<vic> soiamso: 就是写一个脚本，带一个输入参数，将python的ln改变为这个参数
<soiamso> vic: 你不知道 有 python2 python3 的吗？
<vic> soiamso: 可惜我不会脚本
<vic> soiamso: 可是软件会着python这个，根本不搭理python2和python3的。。
<dreamysirc> vic: 你会语文么？
<vic> dreamysirc: 不会，语文是什么东西
<dreamysirc> vic: 语文就是数学的意思～～～～～・
<soiamso> vic: 什么软件啊？ 自己去找 python ?
<vic> dreamysirc: 我还以为是物理呢
<vic> soiamso: vbox。。。不喜欢aur里，都是直接去官网下载了装。。
<dreamysirc> vic: 不是的，你得去学学语文了
<vic> dreamysirc: 不学，反正不用过四级
<dreamysirc> vic: 语文不过6级找不到gf的
<soiamso> vic: 你吧 python3 的程序 全部用python3 不就行了嘛？
<soiamso> vic: aur 里面应该有编译参数设置的
<vic> soiamso: 可是现在arch的软件都是把python3链接到python的。。我一改，直接不好使了
<soiamso> vic: 那样你用aur 里面的 vbox 吧
<vic> soiamso: 不用。。。。宁愿每次手动改来改去
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有像KUGOO一样的软件？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=336981 本来XP用KUGOO找歌很容易，但现在在ubuntu下，都要在网上找，请问大家有没有好的软件？？像KUGOO那样的，直接输歌名，就可以下载，或介绍个容易下歌的网站 统计信息: 发表于 由 space01 — 2011-07-01 22:15
<soiamso> vic: 你随便吧，google 就有答案
<vic> soiamso: 没google到。。。。
<vic> soiamso: 其实我要的功能很简单的，就是我不会写那个bash脚本。。。
<vic> soiamso: 假设这个脚本叫：changepythonversion.sh ，只要执行 changepythonversion.sh python2  就会把/usr/bin/python2链接到/usr/bin/python，如果后面的参数是python3，就会把/usr/bin/python3链接到/usr/bin/python
<vic> soiamso: 就这么简单。。。。可惜难倒我了
<soiamso> vic: 你先查阅 path 查询的优先级，然后运行vbox修改 PATH
<soiamso> vic: 你那个改ln的方法太不靠谱了，不安全而且会影响全局
<alvin_rxg> /home/alvin/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games
<soiamso> vic: echo $PATH
<alvin_rxg> 现在觉得我的 $PATH 好少啊，以前不知道哪个系统一长串的
<vic> soiamso: 然后呢
<soiamso> vic: 你在PATH中临时加一个带有 python2 链接的 python路径
<soiamso> vic: 而且这个路径的优先级在 usr/bin 前
<vic> soiamso: 哦，这个方法好。。谢谢
<soiamso> vic: 这个应该跟 $PATH 中路径所在的前后有关
<soiamso> vic: 这个方法在 apparmor 跟 selinux 下应该都会报错
<soiamso> vic: arch 下应该没有这两样东西吧
<vic> soiamso: 没有
<namoamitafo> MaskRay2: 有个dp的
<kiss990a> WINDOWS里的无线网卡，可以让虚拟机里加载 使用它吗？
<kiss990a> 非USB的外接网卡，是内置的或PCI卡
<soiamso> kiss990a: 还有这样的不虚拟网卡的虚拟机？
<euroford> kiss990a: 如果你的CPU支持vt-d
<kiss990a> euroford, 谢谢你又一次回答我问题，CPU支持VT
<kiss990a> 我的意思是，虚拟机使用WIN系统的无线网卡。非USB无线网卡
<euroford> kiss990a: vt-d是VT技术中，专门处理pci设备的
<kiss990a> 你继续讲，怎么查看是否支持vt-d?
<euroford> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<soiamso> kiss990a: intel 便宜的都没有这个功能，amd 的基本都有
<kiss990a> 头次听说vt-d功能。
<soiamso> kiss990a: intel 贵的也不一定有
<euroford> 一般bios中都有关于vt-d的设置
<kiss990a> 稍等，我看看。
<kiss990a> 是笔记本，BIOS里只看到有vt开关
<euroford> google一下，就知道了
<euroford> 我玩过双显卡，一块给host，一块给guest
<soiamso> kiss990a: 还有vt开关的笔记本，新的？
<kiss990a> i5 480的CPU带有VT功能
<euroford> 普通vt只是虚拟机硬件加速，并不能管理设备
<kiss990a> 我对这个VT中的VT-d不了解。
<euroford> http://article.pchome.net/content-949017.html
<ouyuu> 问个gentoo的问题哦
<ouyuu> 新弄得gentoo系统，启动失败。在内核最后的 Freeing unused kernel memory 后就没反应了
<soiamso> kiss990a: intel 贵的也不一定有
<euroford> kiss990a: 这里面有简单的VT-d介绍
<ouyuu> 自己在内核行加上 init=/sbin/rc 能进入 init 阶段，但是仍然错误
<ouyuu> 出现一大堆 readonly 什么的，就失败了
<euroford> ouyuu: 你想干什么？
<ouyuu> gentoo 启动失败
<euroford> 这不是达到目的了吗？
<ouyuu> 我grub 用了这两行：  root (hd0,5)
<ouyuu> kernel /boot/kernel
<ouyuu> 应该不需要加 root= 这种东西吧，没有单独 /boot 分区
<kiss990a>   我CPU只是vt-x （针对处理器的） 。 一般说VT就是指处理器，也没有想还分得这么细
<ouyuu> 为什么内核结束系统不会自动运行 /sbin/rc 程序呢
<euroford> ouyuu: 你用initrd了嘛？
<ouyuu> euroford: 没有
<ouyuu> euroford: 用内核引导 arch 没问题，就是引导 gentoo 不行，怪异
<mayli> 提问，有没有人尝试使用麦克风和扬声器传输数据么？
<euroford> ouyuu: 文件系统都编到内核中了？
<euroford> 应该是内核配置的问题了
<kiss990a> 用麦克风传输数据？ 这没看错吧
<euroford> alsa modem就是这么干的
<euroford> mayli: 理论上肯定可行，但你有什么动机干这个？
<mayli> kiss990a: 使用声音来传输数据呗，调制到20-20000hz,然后解调
<mayli> euroford: 想起了一个主意，因为同学的android蓝牙不能用……
<ouyuu> euroford:  文件系统应该没什么问题。用的内核配置文件是以前 35 内核 config.gz 倒出来的，稍稍修改了下。 用的ext4也编译进内核了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<kiss990a> mayli, 我听不懂，更不明白怎么回事！  传送双方都需要配置什么设备呢？
<euroford> 耳朵的分辨率是这个，设备的应该比这个高
<mayli> kiss990a: （麦克风+扬声器） *2
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 长为n的串最少添加多少个字符变成回文? n <= 5000, 能否低于O(n^2)
<euroford> kiss990a: 一个长嘴，一个长耳朵就OK了，如果双工X2
<ouyuu> euroford:  另外，在加入 init=/sbin/rc 后，在运行 /sbin/rc 才出错也说明内核能正常读取分区
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 只会 n^2
<euroford> ouyuu: 也对，那就得看你怎么写rc了
<kiss990a> 还是不懂， 不懂！
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是dp[i, j]表示i..j至少添加多少?
<mayli> kiss990a: 泥是女色吧
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: dp[i][j]=min(dp[i+1][j],dp[i][j-1],dp[i+1][j-1] if a[i]==a[j])
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 漏了+1
<mayli> MaskRay: dp是显而易见的解法，就是效率也是显而易见的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对, 我不知道为什么, 黑书把这题放到"优化DP"后面
<MaskRay> mayli: 对啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那个NOI的题呢?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: NOI 2009 管道取珠 是否属于 "显然"? 我不会.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不显然。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不知道当时有多少人AC这题?
<mayli> euroford: linux下有没有调制数字信号到声音的现成的软件的呢
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我看到程序很短, 然后发现其实题目很不容易.
<alvin_rxg> mayli: aplay <data file>
<euroford> mayli: 你往声音设备里写入，喇叭不就出声了吗？
<ouyuu> namoamitafo: 似乎查到哪儿问题了。 gentoo 一如既往在制作安装盘之类东西上不用心
<ouyuu> namoamitafo: 发错人了...
<chenlei> hehe
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不知道
<namoamitafo> ouyuu: gentoo不就stage3?
<mayli> alvin_rxg: euroford 放出来了，人类表示听不出……
<MeaCulpa1> .
<euroford> mayli: ？？？
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 公司电脑的无线我不会用
<mayli> euroford: 正在播放 原始資料 'android.py' : Unsigned 8 bit, 频率8000Hz， Mono
<mayli> 听起来跟白噪声似的……
<euroford> mayli: 服了U
<euroford> 你想让机器自动把源码念一遍吗？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: .
<mayli> euroford: 我以为可以有哔哔biubiu的声音…
<mayli> euroford: 当年adsl拨号那种
<euroford> 你怎么放的？
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 我一向用不来那些无线管理软件
<euroford> 你得先设置声音设备啊
<alvin_rxg> 他的意思是按“位”来播放，不按字节播放
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 貌似有此想法
<NoIE> 我买不起3990元的摩托罗拉ME860，我打算用399元的摩托罗拉E680凑合。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 你不用那thinkpad的无线工具，恐怕永远也搞不定这无线的
<Sean^King> hi all
<^k^> Sean^King, 好  ㍯ 
<Sean^King> 明天perlchina有人去？
<kiss_kill> 好无聊啊，求聊天
<Sean^King> 明天perlchina谁去
<kiss_kill> 在神马地方？
<Sean^King> 北京
<Sean^King> 东单
<arzyu> :)
<kiss_kill> 汗，偶在江苏
<arzyu> ^k^: hi
<^k^> arzyu, 好  ㍯ 
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 我不会用啊，弄不好
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 找你manager...
<MeaCulpa1> lol
<MeaCulpa1> manager又不管我家里的
<MeaCulpa1> 这些工具比wpa_cli还tmd难用
<freeayu> 有 谁有  google+的 ？
<CoolBoy> #Ubuntu-CN /topic
<OT_iux> freeayu: 我有
<CoolBoy> what
<freeayu> 邀 请我 下如何
<euroford> 在ubuntu中如何校验已安装软件包的完整性？
<ofan> OT_iux: 还有么?
<euroford> debsums
<OT_iux> ofan: 有
<ofan> OT_iux: 求邀请..
<OT_iux> ofan: freeayu: 给我你的Gmail的前半段，就是 @符号前面的那截
<ofan> OT_iux: odayfans
<euroford> 这么重要的功能，默认安装的系统竟然没有？！
<OT_iux> ofan: 好，稍等- -
<OT_iux> ofan freeayu: 我感觉我被GFW了…… 一直打不开添加成员的页面
<ofan> OT_iux: 额...
<OT_iux> ofan freeayu: 白天的时候再试试吧= =。
<freeayu> okay
<ofan> OT_iux: OK
<imom0> 大嘎好。
<imom0> 美好的夜晚。
<zprood> 大家还没睡？
<cece> 夜深人静
<soiamso> vic: 搞定了？
<zprood> 夜才刚开始
<vic> soiamso: 呃，就算搞定了把
<imom0> 我笔记本好烫啊
<zprood> 46度的飘过
<imom0> 80+
<zprood> imom0, 你的本子可以煎蛋了
<imom0> Adapter: Virtual device
<imom0> temp1:        +78.0°C  (crit = +92.0°C)
<imom0> thinkpad-isa-0000
<imom0> Adapter: ISA adapter
<imom0> fan1:         363 RPM
<^k^> imom0:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<zprood> Adapter: Virtual device
<zprood> temp1:        +50.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<arzyu> :P
<OT_iux> ofan freeayu: 终于发出了
<euroford> 出问题啦，我的wget 不论去哪，都连localhost
<euroford> 有人与到过吗？
<arzyu> euroford:是不是用代理了？
<euroford> 我在浏览器中把代理都关了
<euroford> gnome的proxy在哪里设置的？
<arzyu> euroford: 菜单里没有吗？
<euroford> gnome-network-properties
<euroford> 设置为直接连了
<euroford> lucid最近的升级中，代理的设置好像出问题了
<euroford> 谁知道配置文件存在什么地方？
<euroford> 不知道谁在我的目录中，增加了一一个.wgetrc 内容是http_proxy=http://localhost:8000
<euroford> 我从来没有写过这个文件
<euroford> hi
<^k^> euroford, 好  ㍙ 
<euroford> ……
<euroford> 这个gnome-network-property有问题，设置可以，删除就把这个.wgetrc给漏了
<arzyu> euroford: - -
<cece> 。。
<happyaron> 加油，晚安。
<imom0>  
<windy> .t chengdu
<windy> .h
<windy> ~h
<qingfengpo> Anybody here?
<^k^>  06:21
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-02
<sikao_lfs1> ^k^: 几点？
<^k^> sikao_lfs1, 哦，你是一个诗人。  ㍟ 
<jiero> 早上好。
<Oicebot> 早安, jiero樣
<jiero> 好快，新bot？
 * jiero 发现engima在平衡机器上超级难玩阿。。。。
<jiero> 用重力感应替代鼠标。。。
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<OK> like my New nick Oicebot
<Guest65082> 童鞋们，为啥飞船在椭圆轨道上运行的阶段机械能守恒嘞- -!
<Guest34694> Guest65082: 因为他用了足够能量达到那个状态？
<Guest65082> 另外，我是Don
<Losses_don> 是么- -!
<Losses_don> 不像……
<OKevo> lol
<OKevo> who am I!
<OKevo> Evanescence:  诺基亚N900在阳光下接电话锁屏原因猜想 —— 红外线： 有的游戏会用到,比如毁灭战士里的开枪,当手指放到红外感应那里就会发射子弹。。。
<OKevo> Evanescence: 我就碰到过这种情况，现在知道了这种可能性。
<Evanescence> 太阳的红外线没有那么强烈吧？
<Evanescence> 而且应该不会和手机的匹配上的吧?不过也的确有可能
<Losses_don> 有时间的都去co我的游戏吧XD
<Losses_don> 我需要好多好多debuger
<Losses_don> 虽然进度在缓慢进行中-。-
<Losses_don> code.google.com/p/lts
<OKevo> Evanescence: 不知道额。另外，看到这样，可以用来做遥控器。
 * OKevo 吼一声：如果没中国人玩hedgewars，我就不翻译了，反正我不需要看中文的。
<Evanescence> OKevo: 本来就可以，可以控制电视机什么的，youku上有，好像要相关的软件，我当时看的时候好像支持关掉电视机的型号不多
<alpha080> 这是什么软件？
<OKevo> Evanescence: 控制我的电脑:D
<OKevo> Evanescence: 我的电脑本来就自带红外 :D
<alpha080> Remote?
<roylez_> OKevo: 说得好像你多大似的
<OKevo> roylez_:主席最大
<Evanescence> 我知道手机之间红外线大多是匹配的，电脑就不知到了，也可以试试，不过就算匹配，要控制的话，还是不简单的
<ok1234> alpha080:) 亲家好, 昨天过的怎么样, 有没有唱歌
<ok1234> alpha080:) 你在哪上班啊
<roylez_> OKevo: 9点就开始热了，这日子没法过了
<alpha080> 昨天带孩子去了。。。
<roylez_> OKevo: 你流量又富裕了阿
<alpha080> 唱康定情歌算不算
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu10.04 怎么手动安装显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337001 才安装的10.04 系统自带的显卡安装程序找不出显卡驱动，怎么手动安装阿？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 三岔口 — 2011-07-02 9:19
<ok1234> 谁知道怎么使用 doxy 生成pdf
<ok1234> 主要是解决中文的问题
<ok1234> 生成 chm 也很麻烦, 但我知道怎么做
<ok1234> 有人知道吗, 刚可能我掉线了
<Lilill> 有人没？
<kiss_kill> 有人不？问个问题
<Lilill> 啊
<kiss_kill> ubuntu11.04，设置gdm后，gdm不改变怎么办呢？  我设置ubuntu启动为默认项，但是启动的时候，还是ubuntu经典桌面，只有在GDM界面的时候选择才可以正确进入，也就是说，系统自带的设置对gdm无效了
<ok1234> 问啊
<kiss_kill> 问了啊 呵呵
<kiss_kill> 这个怎么办呢？
<jiero> 显然是GDM没设置吧。。。
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 启动项一般是一个 sh, 还有一系列连接文件, 具体忘了, 你看看那文件调用正确不
<kiss_kill> 设置了，但是重启的时候 无效
<jiero> GDM的默认设置都没改。还是没设置。
<kiss_kill> 就是设置gdm的时候，注销后无效
<kiss_kill> 只有在gdm的自己界面设置启动项的时候才可以
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 你找找那个文件, 贴出来
<kiss_kill> 文件？
<jiero> kiss_kill: gdm设置启动项目我忘记了——没遇到过问题。
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 登录有个配置文件的, 我以前弄过, 但忘了具体位置了, 你去找找啊
<kiss_kill> 我的意思很简单：就是用系统自带的那个登录窗口修改无效。
<kiss_kill> 不知道怎么回事
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 你找那个文件就知道了
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 你找那个文件就知道怎么回事, 是一个 sh 脚本
<kiss_kill> 哦
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 我也在找, 以前我弄过, 但我没记住位置
<kiss_kill> 恩，我就是纳闷了，以前没遇到这个问题的。就是用系统自带的设置软件，设置居然无效
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 你等等, 我帮你找找
<kiss_kill> 我在/etc/gdm 里面找到一个custom.conf
<Jakalala> 谁能推荐几个频道
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 不是那个
<Jakalala> ？
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) /usr/share/xsession
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) /usr/share/xsessions 还有一个主配置脚本, 那个还得找找
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 你去那找找, 打开对应的文件, 看看里面执行的是什么
<kiss_kill> gnome-2d.desktop                        gnome-failsafe.desktop   gnome-classic.desktop                   guest-restricted.desktopp     gnome-classic-guest-restricted.desktop  xsession.desktop   gnome.desktop                           xterm.desktop   我的里面就这几个文件
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 等等
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • IT界词汇正音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337002 主讲人：董淑照 摘要：GNU、Django、nginx……这些奇怪的单词究竟该读什么？Linux、Ubuntu、Fedora……这些常见的单词你都读对了吗？本讲对从邮件列表中收集来的50多个IT界常见单词进行正音，以求得到其最准确的读法，同时对于IT界词汇的读法规则也进行了一 ...
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 我忘了, 找到正确的文件, 其实那个很容易的, 但我忘了
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 耐心找找, 或者问问别人
<kiss_kill> 没事，以后慢慢研究，现在不影响使用
<kiss_kill> 就是gdm设置要到登录界面设置，用设置工具设置无效而已
<droidxxx> 谷歌加被疯了吗
<alpha080> 好热。。早就疯了
<droidxxx> 哎，我还没玩过
<alpha080> 认证效率越来越高了，赞
<alpha080> 继续求邀请
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<ineed> 啊哈！
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 就是刚才给你的那个目录, 还有一个主配置文件没找到
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 奇怪的是, ubuntu 他用的是 gnome.desktop
<kiss_kill> 不是吧？
<roylez_> jiero: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e44a60jw1diqd0gvgueg.gif
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 你打开 gnome.desktop 里面 看看 exec段是什么
<kiss_kill> Exec=gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<ok1234> kiss_kill: 你的问题是什么
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 进入不到 unity 吗
<tang> 大家好
<Oicebot> 你好呀, tang乖
<tang> 乖？
<kiss_kill> 我的问题是，我用ubuntu自带的那个设置GDM的工具，设置启动项的时候，无效。
<kiss_kill> 比如：我现在的启动项是ubuntu，我用那个工具设置为ubuntu经典，无特效。。。的时候
<kiss_kill> 重启，还是ubuntu，不是ubuntu经典。
<kiss_kill> 不知道怎么回事
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 你试下 不通过 gdm 启动 unity , 就是按 gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<kiss_kill> 也就是说那个设置gdm的工具没用了   呵呵
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 你看看 gnome-classic.desktop 里面的 exec 是什么
 * jiero 感觉debian sid也有很多没更新的包——gnome mplayer还在去年年初的版本。
<kiss_kill> 设置过后？还是现在的？
<happyaron> jiero: 因为木有人去更新啊。
<ok1234> 是不是 gnome-session --session=classic
 * Oicebot 对ok1234说：是的可能性很低。
<kiss_kill> Exec=gnome-session --session=classic-gnome
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 如果是的话, 你直接不通过 gdm 来启动 gnome-session --session=classic-gnome
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 如果还是进入不了经典 gnome 的话, 那就不是 gdm 配置的问题
<metbsd> 还是用smplayer吧
<kiss_kill> 这个问题描述不清楚，说简单点，就是用系统里面的那个配置gdm的工具，配置后无效果
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) gdm 就是依据这个目录文件来配置的. 如果能进入经典 gnome 的话, 还有一个主配置文件. 具体在哪我就不知道了
<kiss_kill> 想要有效果，必须在登录界面的时候 自己选择
<jiero> metbsd: smplayer那么垃圾的东西。。。我才不用。
<metbsd> 已经是linux里面最好的了
<jiero> metbsd: 比totem还差。。。
<tang> 这个系统上操作蓝牙很难吗？
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 哦, 那是我没理解你的问题了, 不好意思.  那你得看那主配置文件, 看看你系统那个配置gdm工具有没有改那个文件了
<metbsd> smplayer是用mplayer的，还有啥好的过mplayer
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 那你得在找
<jiero> happyaron: 明白。
<kiss_kill> 如果没改的话，是什么原因呢？
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 我忘了是怎么样了, 好像是通过一个连接来启动的.
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 我再找找
<kiss_kill> 哈哈，辛苦 辛苦
<happyaron> jiero: 我看看给NMU一个吧
<happyaron> 1.0.4
<kiss_kill> 我刚修改了下，选择了启动 ubuntu经典（无特效）再看了下gnome。desktop   里面Exec=gnome-session --session=ubuntu，好像没变
<jiero> happyaron: 谢啦。每次都麻烦你:D
<galf> perlchina大会主会场直播地址 http://player.ku6cdn.com/default/live/webliveV3.2.86.swf?p=61
<Oicebot> galf进行判定，结果为 (4,4)+(0)=8
<kiss_kill> ok1234: 我刚修改了下，选择了启动 ubuntu经典（无特效）再看了下gnome。desktop 里面Exec=gnome-session --session=ubuntu，好像没变
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 那个是不变的, 这个只与你当前用户有关, 看你home目录, 开始以为你启动 错误
<kiss_kill> 看什么文件？
<kiss_kill> ok1234: dmrc？
<ok1234> 再找呢. 原来我是误会你得问题了, 你的问题我还没碰到过, 是新问题了
<kiss_kill> Session=gnome  我选择ubuntu经典（无特效）   dmrc里面的一行  没变
<kiss_kill> 我估计是bug
<kiss_kill> 但是不知道别人有没有这个现象 ？
<ok1234> dmrc在哪
<kiss_kill> 是.dmrc  就在home/用户名 跟目录
<jiero> roylez_:到现在还没加载完。。。
<roylez_> jiero: .
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 我的正确, 应该就是那个文件了
<cuihao> 英语问题： quit 和 exit 有和区别？
<kiss_kill> 现在我的问题就是我通过gdm设置工具  设置的效果，不在这个配置文件里面有显示
<Inode_LF> cuihao exit表示出口
<cuihao> Inode_LF: 我说计算机命令
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 我也是
<kiss_kill> OK
<cuihao> Inode_LF: 何时用quit，何时用exit呢
<Inode_LF> cuihao 看man
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 你直接改那个文件看看
<kiss_kill> ok1234: 你设置后也不变化？
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 你那个.dmrc 的内容是什么
<cuihao> =.= 算了吧，我不问了
<Inode_LF> cuihao 你是说irc命令么
<cuihao> Inode_LF: 各种应用场合
<kiss_kill> ok1234: 其实现在不影响使用，就是如果用从ubuntu变到ubuntu经典，需要从gdm的那个登录界面修改
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 在那修改, 会记住的啊
<kiss_kill> [Desktop]
<kiss_kill> Language=zh_CN
<kiss_kill> Layout=us
<kiss_kill> Langlist=zh_CN:en_US:en
<kiss_kill> LCMess=zh_CN.UTF-8
<kiss_kill> Session=gnome
<^k^> kiss_kill:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<Inode_LF> ^k^ 脱帽啦??
<^k^> Inode_LF, 这个问题还没有拿出来我在脑海中。  ㍢ 
<Inode_LF> kiss_kill
<kiss_kill> ？
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 那个你得问别人了
<kiss_kill> google不到  暂时搁浅
<kiss_kill> 还有，你们不知道注意到没。  在关机左边那个聊天设置的里面有个关于我。还有个在系统设置里面的关于我也不关联。不知道怎么回事  唉
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 你在系统设置的 gdm 设置 是不是要 解锁的
 * Oicebot 对ok1234说：不对。
<Inode_LF> 记得有个linux的微内核,可以在windows下跑,是什么来的
<kiss_kill> 对头
<kiss_kill> 要解锁
<MaskRay> tusooa: stow 怎么用的？
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 等等'
<Inode_LF> 没人回答我么
<jiero> 这里有多少人Ubuntu，举手示意！
<kiss_kill> 偶
<kiss_kill> 不过偶尔arch
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu11.04 只有ipv6没有ipv4 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337004 各位大侠，小弟装了个unbuntu11.04，发现不能上网，用ｉｆｃｏｎｆｉｇ一看，居然只有ｉｐｖ６地址，没有ｉｐｖ４，我在网络连接里设置了ｉｐｖ４的，求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 presley — 2011-07-02 10:43
<kiss_kill> 不过ubuntu的内核不知道怎么回事，有死机过一次的经历。莫名其妙的。arch没遇到过
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 实验过了, 是没有改变
<kiss_kill> 是gdm，还是关于我？
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) gdm
<kiss_kill> 呵呵，估计是升级后bug
<ok1234> 可能
<kiss_kill> 代表人民和党鄙视一下
<kiss_kill> 做饭 做饭。quit
<ok1234> ....
<ok1234> kiss_kill:) 家庭主妇??
<kiss_kill> 男的，今天女朋友上班，偶做饭 平时她做
<ilovezoe> zsh的内置的history命令怎么只输出16行而已。怎么调整？
<cuihao> “history 行数”
<cuihao> eg: history 100 显示100行
<cuihao> 错了
<cuihao> 是100行之后
<Jakalala> 有人没
<roylez_> tenzu happyaron
<banxi1988> Hi,怎么用脚本删除以#开头的注释行啊?
<ilovezoe> cuihao:
<tusooa> banxi1988: sed -e '/^#/d' somefile
<ilovezoe> cuihao: 知道了 history 0就行了。
<ilovezoe> cuihao: thx
<tusooa> 是的。
<happyaron> roylez_: 主席召唤我？
<roylez_> happyaron: .
<banxi1988> tusooa:Thank you ! 哈哈,果真可以..
<roylez_> happyaron: 打招呼而已 harpy
<banxi1988> tusooa:我从网上找到这样一条:sed -i '/#/d' file ,我改成sed -i '/#*/d' file 结果文件全没了.
<banxi1988> tusooa:不知道-i参数是什么意?
<void1> sed 至少先试用一下是否正确，再用-i直接修改文件嘛...
<tusooa> banxi1988: -i是直接写入文件
<MaskRay> tusooa: 会用了，看了遍 info，还是云里雾里的，还是 http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/127393 说得明白
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux.com :: Get rid of stowaway packages with GNU Stow
<tusooa> banxi1988: /#*/就是匹配任意多个#,包括0个，这样所有的行都匹配得上了。。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 会用啥？
<MaskRay> banxi1988: -i 要慎用。。#* 是匹配任意行，不过已经晚了
<banxi1988> tusooa:那删除空白行怎么匹配呢?
<tusooa> banxi1988: sed -e '/^\s*$/' file #包括整行都是空格的
<tusooa> MaskRay: stow啊， http://roylez.heroku.com/2010/10/24/stow.html
<banxi1988> tusooa:哈哈,有道理,我刚才还想着用/\s*.老是不会用^和$.谢谢你啊..
<tusooa> banxi1988: 既然前面一条试过了，那把那命令的输出copy下来，存到原来的文件里去。
<tusooa> 一般用sed别-i，如果非要的话， -i.bak 之类的。之间不能带空格的。
<banxi1988> tusooa:用-e参数不会直接修改原来操作的文件,而是在终端是显示结果出来.
<tusooa> banxi1988: 对啊。
<banxi1988> tusooa:刚才才发现.你说copy时,我才去看了下源文件,没有变.懂了.谢谢啊.
<tusooa> banxi1988: sed -e '/^\s*$/d' file #原来少打一个d
<banxi1988> tusooa:哈哈,搞定了.:banxi1988@banxi:~$ sed -e '/^#/d' banximy.cnf | sed '/^\s*$/d' > banxi1988.cnf
<MaskRay> banxi1988: sed -e '/^#/d' -e '/^\s*$/d'
<MaskRay> tusooa: http://modules.sourceforge.net/ 这个看上去比 stow 好
<banxi1988> MaskRay:见你们说stow,我查了下,好像是个软件安装包管理工具吧.那里有中文介绍啊?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 登录时的壁纸和自动登录的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337009 1.我的两台电脑都不能够自动登录 就是必须要输入密码进入 设置了自动登录无效 我进的时经典的ubuntu界面 2。用ubuntu tweak 无法登录时候的背景 还有什么办法没 统计信息: 发表于 由 ioiomi — 2011-07-02 11:33
<happyaron> roylez_: 哦，看来不是叫我哦
<roylez_> happyaron: harpy harpy
<happyaron> roylez_: 我帮你叫harpy？
<happyaron> roylez_: harpy 没在
<happyaron> lol
<roylez_> happyaron: ...
<roylez_> happyaron: harpy得了失忆症，不记得自己名字了
<happyaron> roylez_: 是吗？harpy在哪里？
<Losses_don> 话说各位，IRc
<tusooa> MaskRay: er,...
<Losses_don> 怎么建房间来着？
<Losses_don> 忘记了= =
<Losses_don> 不要不理我 喂——
<tusooa> Losses_don: 建啥房间？
<Losses_don> 建一个新的频道
<tusooa> Losses_don: /join #losses_don
<Losses_don> 哦 THX~
<tusooa> Losses_don: /msg ChanServ help
<Losses_don> =3=~
<soiamso> http://blog.bittorrent.com/2011/06/30/uchat-we-just-need-each-other/
<^k^> ⇪ title: µChat: We Just Need Each Other « BitTorrent Blog
<ilovezoe> 怎么注释中文开头的行。
<happyaron> jiero: 这个nmu要delay 10天才能进sid
<centerpoint> 怎么删除fcitx的pinyin输入法? 我只需要sun-pinyin
<Oicebot> 用 !rm
<happyaron> centerpoint: 暂时不能
<happyaron> centerpoint: 4.1.x 才彻底分离出来，还在开发中
<centerpoint> happyaron: 哦...
<centerpoint> happyaron: 你感觉sun-pinyin和pinyin比较怎样?
<happyaron> centerpoint: 都不咋地。。。
<happyaron> centerpoint: 我在等把android的pinyin移植到fcitx下
<happyaron> 那个比sunpinyin好
<centerpoint> happyaron: 很精辟...but你现在使用什么?
<happyaron> fcitx-sunpinyin...
<centerpoint> happyaron: android的pinyin咋滴了? 很好吗? 谁出的?
<happyaron> centerpoint: google搞的，很小的词库输入体验上已经比sunpinyin好一点了。。。
<happyaron> centerpoint: sunpinyin的词库其实蛮大的，24M+9.1M呢，android的那个好像才5M
<happyaron> 模型问题
<centerpoint> happyaron: 搜狗的pinyin可以根据输入的上一个字或者词来调整将要输入的词序,甚至关联不太大的也能精确调整.很敏感
<centerpoint> happyaron: 这也是模型问题吧?
<happyaron> centerpoint: 嗯。
<jiero> happyaron: wow，已经好快的说。谢啦。
<centerpoint> happyaron: 搜狗的词库四五十兆
<happyaron> centerpoint: 准确度似乎是sunpinyin比不了的吧。
<centerpoint> happyaron: 那肯定的
<centerpoint> happyaron: 所以有时候很不解...很多精品都是商业系统出的
<imofli> 说反了
<imofli> 是成精品了，才能商业
<happyaron> 输入法不是，精品也是商业公司最先推出的。
<centerpoint> happyaron: 看来钞票和软件质量关系很大的.就算linux下的精品,服务器软件,也是因为能挣大把的钞票才有那么多人写代码..
<happyaron> centerpoint: 当然
<happyaron> centerpoint: 如果python作者说我没钱不开发了，应该会有很多公司愿意赞助，呵呵。
<jiero> centerpoint: 请你捐给gimp/scribus开发人员钱吧 :x
<uni00> 有人用lubuntu吗？
<centerpoint> happyaron: 而现在不容易产生商业效应的领域,比如游戏和视频软件之类的,在Linux下几乎没发展. 在Linux下被大家推崇的神器级别的播放器,连暴风影音,qq播放器....之间的一个也不如....
<jiero> centerpoint: 那些合起来使用的都不如vlc多额。
<centerpoint> happyaron: 所以我希望商业领域什么时候盯上linux用户了,开源领域一定是另一种新气象
<centerpoint> happyaron: 像android的app...
<jiero> centerpoint: 关键是有人会知道马？
<jiero> centerpoint: 你装软件不是从系统运行者那里知道的？
<happyaron> centerpoint: 呵呵
<centerpoint> jiero: 这和Linux用户数量有很大关系,当用户多到IT厂商无法忽视这个用户群,革命就来了
<jiero> centerpoint: 那样就不叫革命了。。。
<happyaron> centerpoint: 这是个悖论
<jiero> centerpoint: 革了windows没意义，
<centerpoint> happyaron: 确实,悖论
<happyaron> centerpoint: 没有厂商支持，哪来用户呢
<crose> 网址为 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php 的网页可能暂时无法连接，或者它已永久性地移动到了新网址。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<crose> 论坛抽抽了？
<centerpoint> happyaron: 我们在这里坚守阵地,像革命者那样盼着那个临界点的到来
<happyaron> 呵呵
<happyaron> centerpoint: 我还能上
<happyaron> crose: 我还能上
<uni00> 有人知道gnome默认的字体安装程序是什么？
<Inode_LF> centerpoint 你最好出些钱为linux做做广告,做做商业宣传,这样恐怕还有点效果
<crose> happyaron: 我其他一切正常，就是上不了论坛
<jiero> centerpoint: 无数软件厂商为他们支持的系统做广告。
<crose> uni00: 往font里一丢，然后fc-cache -fv好了
<jiero> centerpoint: 一般软件厂商不想要来Linux，除非能赚更多钱。
<uni00> crose, 我试试
<CyrusYzGTt> uni00§ 是 往 /usr/share/fonts 下
<CyrusYzGTt> uni00§ 或者只是本人帳號的 ~/.fonts
<centerpoint> 这是个悖论,但是在悖论中能前进就好
<tang> 大家好，我又来了！
<jiero> centerpoint: 简单的说，这个世界的商业制度就是和Linux在任何对终端用户领域发展的障碍。
<Oicebot> 你好呀, tang姐姐
<tang> Oicebot: 我是男人
<tenzu> !c 2*125
 * Oicebot 计算: 2*125 = 250
<tang> 这里面会有女人进来？
<jiero> centerpoint: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E6%9B%B4%E5%A4%9A%E7%8E%B0%E5%AE%9E%E7%9A%84%E8%A7%A3%E7%AD%94
<^k^> ⇪ title: 一个相对独立的文化 - Ubuntu中文
<centerpoint> jiero: 商业不应该是开源的对立,而应该是合作关系. 开源无非是为了资源利用的最大化
<tenzu> 竟然会说这样的话：Sorry, I don't know anything about 'c 2*125'
<jiero> centerpoint: 为了最大利益，多数情况下商业就是和开源对立的。
<CyrusYzGTt> !c 3.1415679*234568838387847596458937658923649283658924523765982+5656+56+5656+569+5/56+5+6+555645845648+54845*51584561/15456165-54556
<lubotu2> CyrusYzGTt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 计算: 3.1415679*234568838387847596458937658923649283658924523765982+5656+56+5656+569+5/56+5+6+555645845648+54845*51584561/15456165-54556 = 736913933019549800000000000000000000000000000000000
<Inode_LF> jiero 应该说商业制度推动linux的发展,因为linux免费,其它的收费,抛开厂商们的利益不提
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 我的ubuntu11.04如何上网。跪求 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337012 我是在学校的，四人一宿舍用的交换器，每个人一个帐号，电信天翼的，上网输入帐号密码的，是PPPoe，个人觉得不算校园网。 试过网上说的终端输入sudo pppoeconf，不行，弄完后还是上不了 本人小白，弄了很久了，求高人帮忙 ...
<jiero> Inode_LF: 多数情况下。
<centerpoint> jiero: 不,封闭是不利于利益最大化的,反而是某个厂商的利益最大化
<roylez_> !c 999**999
 * Oicebot 计算: 999**999 = 0
<centerpoint> jiero: 但是全世界的用户利益反而削弱很多
<uni00> crose: 谢谢搞定了
<uni00> CyrusYzGTt: 搞定，谢谢
<crose> uni00: 没啥
<Inode_LF> jiero linux是面向用户利益的
<centerpoint> 对
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez_: ，
<Inode_LF> 随着公民整体文化素质的提高,linux的便捷也会有更多的人理解的
<jiero> centerpoint: 。。。肯定是为了掌握者的利益了。。。
<roylez_> jiero: http://cnbeta.com/articles/147593.htm
<jiero> Inode_LF: 说的是大环境，而不是linux本身。
<centerpoint> jiero: 你说开源是不是有点像共产主义?
 * Oicebot 对centerpoint说：这个……你想清楚再问。
<soiamso> Inode_LF: 你没有看到交易所转投 redhat 的新闻？
<CyrusYzGTt> 說的大衆利益，不是個人和集團利益
<jiero> centerpoint: 像马克思主义。
<Inode_LF> soiamso 什么时候的?
<centerpoint> 共产主义
<soiamso> Inode_LF: 今天？
<jiero> centerpoint: 马克思主义的生产机器行部分。
<soiamso> Inode_LF: 昨天吧，redhat 自己公布的
<Inode_LF> jiero 呵呵
<jiero> centerpoint: 共产主义说不上，没有什么强力法制。
<soiamso> Inode_LF: 不过肯定没有大陆的交易所
<centerpoint> Oicebot是不是个敏感词机器人啊?
 * Oicebot 对centerpoint说：是的。
<soiamso> jiero: 共穷人的产
<soiamso> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4701280b010185jh.html
<jiero> Oicebot: 你笨不，怎么能泄露自己的秘密？
<centerpoint> Oicebot: 哪凉快哪待着去
<Kandu> Inode_LF: 不認同
<uni00> 昨天ccav又出新电影了，大家看了没？
<jiero> soiamso: 提倡大家都做喜欢的事情——但是前提是都喜欢做。
<soiamso> jiero: 潮流就是 民主 或 共和 偏偏国内的民主搞不起来
<soiamso> jiero: 部分喜欢做还好，只有领导喜欢做才是现实
<Inode_LF> 应该说windows是帝国主义,linux是民主主义,mac没用过不评价
<happyaron> mac是教主主义
<centerpoint> 哈哈
<jiero> roylez谢谢你的关心。可是我玩游戏时候也懒惰要死~
<jiero> Inode_LF: 。。。
<jiero> Inode_LF: mac才是帝国主义吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我發現 crysis2和 warzone用的是同一個 physfs引擎 。。
<jiero> windows是教条主义。
<sikao_lfs1> soiamso: 给你一篇文章。你就知道为什么民主难。。。。。。。。还有一篇是为什么人群里相互无法说服的。  http://www.gyhj.com.cn/read-htm-tid-63066.html
<sikao_lfs1> http://www.gyhj.com.cn/read-htm-tid-63067.html
<Inode_LF> jiero mac 可比三国的东吴吧,没能称霸,何来帝国
<centerpoint> 乔布斯是红衣大主教
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我发现 愤怒的小鸟和粘粘世界 是同样的物理引擎。
<jiero> Inode_LF: 。。。帝国是称霸于自己人民就算的。。。和领土无关。
<Inode_LF> 哦
<sikao_lfs1> 这篇文章是为什么中国搞民主难 http://www.gyhj.com.cn/read-htm-tid-63066.html
<roylez_> jiero: http://jandan.net/2011/07/02/minecraft_zelda.html
<sikao_lfs1> 还有一篇是为什么人群里相互无法说服的。http://www.gyhj.com.cn/read-htm-tid-63067.html
<CyrusYzGTt> 肯定是 五毛或者是 御用文人寫的
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 这是我跟人无意中辩论的文章。。。。。。
<centerpoint> 很想不明白一个因为技术聚集在一起的人怎么总有讨论政治的冲动
<sikao_lfs1> roylez_: 你的文章要翻墙才能看？我没法看。页面重置
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 可是，沒有全面試驗過，怎麼知道不行，，
<roylez_> sikao_lfs1: ......
<roylez_> sikao_lfs1: 地址？
<sikao_lfs1> roylez_: http://jandan.net/2011/07/02/minecraft_zelda.html我打不开
<uni00> centerpoint: 因为gfw
<roylez_> sikao_lfs1: jandan。。。。
<roylez_> sikao_lfs1: 我没挂代理直接上了
<sikao_lfs1> roylez_: 这奇怪了.....
<jiero> roylez_: http://www.ted.com/talks/keith_barry_does_brain_magic.html
<jiero> roylez_: 我网络还是 5kb/s
<sikao_lfs1> jiero: 你发的我能看到。一个年轻让人在演讲。。。。。。听懂太难。。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 那你还在家呆着干啥，不如去hungry jacks卖whoper
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。
<sikao_lfs1> jiero: 这网站也太恐怖了吧？居然可以选择中文字幕。。
<euroford> linux是无政府主义
<jiero> roylez_:你怎么知道我在家的？
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<roylez_> 你都说了是不
<jiero> roylez_:我哪里说了？
<roylez_> 5k
 * Kandu 發現 docbook 的 tdg 頁也被 GFW 了
<jiero> roylez 5K ？
<Inode_LF> linux 山寨主义吧
<roylez_> jiero: 网速5k
<jiero> roylez: 你是对的。
<euroford> 这个IRC好像不支持ssl链接，各位能确定吗？
<Inode_LF> 真是聪明不可细讲,糊涂虫不会来此
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 。。。不確定，，，是支持的。。。。
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 我刚才试了一下，好像不行
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ freenode的網站上說過，，有的。。自己設置
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 我用的是empathy
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 都一樣
<Kandu> 奇怪 docbook 怎麼沒有 translator 這一 element
<soiamso> sikao_lfs1: 还没有被屏蔽的民主文章可以不看
<arzyu>  8-)
<arzyu> http://goo.gl/MfUyM
<arzyu> 10086恶心
<soiamso> sikao_lfs1: 信息不公开是党战时的光荣传统，现在也是战时跟人民作斗争
<sikao_lfs1> soiamso: 我觉得你过于高看所谓的文章审核。其实本来那个文章是发不出来的。你看看很多词组都做了一定处理。
<jiero> roylez:         额。没去过那里工作。
<sikao_lfs1> soiamso: 大家是搞程序的，肯定能明白他是怎么自动检测的。于是变种成很多奇怪的东西。
<soiamso> sikao_lfs1: 你就觉得没有人工检测了，
<sikao_lfs1> 听说好像是荷兰还是比利时，政府没钱，预算下不来，已经很久没政府，不过人家生活依旧。。。。。。。。。真有点实现了当初农民的理想，没有官府我们生活的更好。。。。
<soiamso> sikao_lfs1: 你缴税这么多，你就觉得政府不是敌人了？
<sikao_lfs1> soiamso:人工检测更麻烦。说实在的想造就极大数量的人手，这往往就会把这群人给搞明白了。
<euroford> Since the switch to ircd-seven, freenode now provides SSL client access on all servers. If your client is not configured to verify SSL certificates, then you can simply connect, with SSL enabled, on port 6697, 7000 or 7070.
<ilovezoe> 似乎没什么用。google得到聊天记录。
<sikao_lfs1> soiamso: 恩，其实我也不怎么讨厌无政府主义者。其实共产党最开始成立的时候，无政府主义者居多。。。。。后来不过是慢慢退出了。
<jiero> sikao_lfs1: 。。。政府如果不扰你，你会意识到存在的途径就是事件。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 这视频，真假莫辨阿
<jiero> roylez_：你说的那个部分？
<roylez_> jiero: 整个
<jiero> roylez_: tedtalk一般不会造假。。。
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<jiero> roylez如果造假了我就完蛋了。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 为啥？
<jiero> roylez: 我不知道阿。。。
<euroford> ssl链接的端口是7000
<jiero> roylez 我相信的太多了:D
<euroford> 连上了
<roylez_> jiero: 你信了voodoo教了？
<jiero> roylez。。。
<jiero> roylez。。。你在说什么。。。
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<jiero> roylez 那个只是比方阿
<jiero> TED's $6,000 ticket price// 我绝对付不起。。。
<euroford> 各位，如果你没有使用SSL链接，最好不好在这里讨论无关的事情
<roylez_> jiero: 门票这么贵？
<euroford> 即使使用了SSL，也有可能遇到JC的BOT
<jiero> roylez 似乎是。
<NoIE> http://roll.sohu.com/20110623/n311438633.shtml
<jiero> roylez没有一次在附近举办过。
<NoIE> 内置一个按键，取代Ctrl+Home+Del 的功能。
<roylez_> jiero: 举办你也没钱去的吧。6000快够买车了
<NoIE> 应该取代 Ctrl+Alt+Del 的功能。
<jiero> roylez: 举办的话我就看看，然后知道票价了。
<roylez_> ...
<jiero> roylez_ 那天在inkscape网站上看到inkscpae会议要在 carlton australia举办，然后我很兴奋的看看。。。发现是在VIC的carlton而不是NSW的。。。
<roylez_> ...
<jiero> roylez 票价真的是 $6000
<roylez_> ....
<roylez_> 这些神神怪怪的家伙真有钱。北京还听说有算命的住上亿的四合院
<jiero> roylez 放心，如果我有 $6000，我肯定给你 $100
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问用virutal Box 安装一个虚拟的系统，不用格式化磁盘吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337024 RTRT，问下大大们，这种情况下只需建立一个文件夹就可以了吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 myiaw — 2011-07-02 13:06
 * Oicebot 对^k^说：是的可能性很低。
<roylez_> jiero: 不用给我，捐出去就好
<jiero> roylez_: 。
<jiero> roylez_: 你的工作帐号？家里还有一个开着？
<roylez_> 恩
<roylez_> 戴帽子的那个在公司
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 我用7000端口连上ssl了，请教一个问题，我怎么查看自己的user mode
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ ...這個我倒是不會，，我沒有那麼高要求。。。
<jiero> roylez tab补齐我觉得好麻烦。有个锁定某词补齐功能就好了。
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 我只能用netstat查看，确实建立了：7000的链接
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ ..我用xchat的。。。有時用 pidgin
<MaskRay> 问个关于论文的问题，那些论文上的拼音都是 邮政式拼音？有什么和汉语拼音的对照表
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 我用/help mode，怎么告诉我未知命令？
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 用那些客戶端，，，貌似只能用很少命令。。。
<ckg> MaskRay ,什么叫邮政拼音阿?
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 确实有这个问题，多谢
<MaskRay> ckg: 一套拼音方案。一些英文论文上的拼音很奇怪，我猜可能是
<soiamso> MaskRay: 那个不是汉语拼音
<soiamso> MaskRay: 粤语发音拼音
<ckg> 会不会是韦氏拼音?
<ckg> 例如清华大学的拼音就是韦氏的拼法
<CyrusYzGTt> 應該是香港拼音了
<ckg> 香港的拼音?
<ckg> 不是台湾的吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> 比如姓 何=he=ho
<wwb> ..
<ckg> 我è记得台湾现在用的拼音方案韦氏的
<^k^> ckg:say 我ии®°еѕ—еЏ°ж№ѕзЋ°ењЁз”Ёзљ„ж‹јйџіж–№жЎ€йџ¦ж°Џзљ„ in WINDOWS-1251 ? We use UTF-8 !
<MaskRay> 不懂了。。
<ckg> 我记得台湾现在用的拼音方案韦氏的
<ckg> 张拼作chang
<Guest69630> 话说vimeo的1080P视频怎么搞下来?
<wwb> 有没有发现GIMP不能固定在1104的启动器上
<MaskRay> 再问个，学习曲线陡峭指的是什么，比如这张图：http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/pictures/curves.jpg
<^k^> ⇪ title: UNIX dot rulez dot org
<MaskRay> emacs 的学习曲线……
<ckg> 学习曲线陡峭指的是你学习起来比较费力
<alpha080> 那算什么，看vi的
<ckg> MaskRay ,就是说入门比较难
<MaskRay> ckg: 纵轴代表什么？
<Inode_LF> MaskRay代表你的学习水平
<ckg> 举个例子,如果你学习过ïC语言的编程,你在学äC++那学习曲线就
<^k^> ckg:say δΈΎδΈͺ例子,ε¦‚ζžœδ½ ε­¦δΉ θΏ‡οCθ―­θ¨€ηš„ηΌ–η¨‹,你在学δC++ι‚£ε­¦δΉ ζ›²ηΊΏε°± in ISO-8859-7 ? We use UTF-8 !
<MaskRay> Inode_LF: visual studio 就是用多了就傻了？
<soiamso> ckg: 你的数据到达 k 前被修改了？
<soiamso> ckg: 你被监控了吧？
<ckg> 不是
<ckg> 是我的这个客户端不太好
<Inode_LF> MaskRay 呵呵,没用过,不过应该是创造力下降了吧
<ckg> soiamso ,对汉语的识别有些问题
<soiamso> 举个例子,如果你学习过?C语言的编程,你在学?C++那学习曲线就
<MaskRay> ckg: 你的 “学习过” 和 “在学” 后都有个特殊字符
<ckg> 我这里打出来的汉字在没有发送前都是一个一个的问号
<tusooa> 那emacs的，咋是螺线
<MaskRay> tusooa: 这我最不理解了。。
<Inode_LF> tusooa 哪个,我看看
<tusooa> ...
<ckg> 学习曲线的纵轴应该指的是你对这个编辑器的熟悉程度吧?
<Inode_LF> microcai 你应该改名microkernel,去开发宏内核
<Inode_LF> 别指望那个cjktty了
<ckg> notepad容易学,而且熟悉之后就没有提升的空间了
<MaskRay> visual studio 用多了就和没用一样？
<ckg> MaskRay ,这个解释不通阿
<Inode_LF> 真流量
<ckg> MaskRay ,学习曲线将学习效果数量化绘制于坐标纸上，横轴代表练习次数（或产量），纵轴代表学习的效果（单位产品所耗时间），这样绘制出的一条曲线，就是学习曲线。
<ckg> 指的是学习的效果
<MaskRay> 那么 vi 不该一路高平
<ilovezoe> 螺线 说明已经没有进步了。挂在那。:-D
<ckg> MaskRay ,为什么不是阿?
<ckg> 你使用vim的时候会不断的学习到新的东西
<ckg> 不过你在刚开始使用vim的时候会觉得很痛苦
<Kandu> ckg: 很明顯，畫這張圖的人自己也不知道自己想表達什麼意思
<MaskRay> Kandu: 只能这样解释了
<jiero> roylez_: http://www.ted.com/talks/laurie_santos.html
<ckg> Kandu ,我觉得似乎应该在最后都为0才对
<ckg> 尤其是notepad
<jiero> 用Linux下的PDF制作工具制作的PDF，我看到的都是Linux下的工具显示效果最好
<ckg> 它是没有扩展的,你总有学习结束的那天
<ckg> vim和emacs因为可以扩展可能会是最后不是0
<MaskRay> 学到的东西，visual studio 用得越多，会得越少。。
<jiero> Kandu: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjc4NDg2NjI4.html 游戏视频，想看再点
<ckg> Kandu ,也可能是对学习效果的定义不同
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7下用wubi安装Ubuntu10.04后全盘格式化后重装系统了怎么恢复引导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337029 我原先win7下用wubi安装了Ubuntu10.04后来把安装后的文件目录拷出来了 然后全盘格式化后重装了系统 现在要修复引导进入Ubuntu系统请问应该怎么做啊！ 求大神指导啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mobilechan — 2011-07-0 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> warzone2100我也玩的，，
<ckg> MaskRay ,如果学习效果的定义为对文本编辑的快捷上是一个图,定义为对各个程序的使用程度上,是另外一个图
<ckg> MaskRay ,不知道你用的是那个编辑器阿
<tusooa> ckg: emacs
<MaskRay> ckg: 螺线
<ckg> 我用的是vi
<ckg> 对emacs不了解
<tusooa> ls
<Jakalala> 哈
<Jakalala> Is there
<tusooa> Jakalala: 啥事好笑的？
<Jakalala> 第一次进irc
<tusooa> ...
<jiero> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/demos/detail/css-tricks/launch 这个Mozilla项目真狠心。
<Kandu> ckg: 嗯，四個子圖，不能用同一標準來解釋
<happyaron> jiero: 咋狠心？
<jiero> happyaron:  Animatable is the easy way to create CSS3 animations and advertising for  Webkit browsers on any platform or device — including Android,  BlackBerry, iOS and WebOS. 就是没说支持Firefox等。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 呵呵
<Kandu> jiero: 很好看，裏面的飛彈真厲害，能從山體中自由穿行 :P
<jiero> Kandu: 我也看到了！
<jiero> Kandu: 就差激光没穿山越岭了:D
<jiero> 不过那个bug大概修复了，2年前的视频了。
<jiero> happyaron: 看了那个下载的源码我就觉得肯定不是人手写的。
<jiero> happyaron: 不对，是它的一个演示。
<happyaron> jiero: 呵呵
<Jakalala> 没人？
<XwinX> aaa
<metbsd> 那个pendrive好像根本不行啊，USB无法启动，停留在第一行， Peter. H Syslinux
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • rhythmbox依然是个悲剧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337030 rhythmbox 1104里面依然无法播放APE，，，， 不知道这些猪头在想啥，，，支持个无损就这么难？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 c43035 — 2011-07-02 14:30
<Jakalala> Domacs
 * Cherrot 困倦呀
<Jakalala> 人
<Oliver____> 1104里面依然无法播放APE：Linux Mint11可以
 * Jakalala aaronyy: 
<soiamso> Oliver____: 都flac 了还ape ?
<Oliver____> \
<euroford> Oliver____: Linux Mint11的什么可以？rhythmbox？
<soiamso> Oliver____: 国内搞翻版的连格式也用翻版的
<ytx> 请问大家有解决方法么?http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=336994
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 1104pae内核无线上网不了,但另一个内核登陆可自动连接.
<Oliver____> Linux Mint11的totem电影播放器就可以播放ape
<Oliver____> 不知道要安装什么插件就能播放ape
<soiamso> ytx: 为什么要用pae ?
<soiamso> ytx: 你是不是还没有搞清楚什么是 amd64 ?
 * Oicebot 对soiamso说：不是。
<ytx> soiamso: i7 的产
<ytx> 产
<ytx> U
<ytx> soiamso: 4G内存
<soiamso> ytx: i7 不是 64 位的吗？
<ytx> soiamso: 我下I386的装.
<soiamso> ytx: 你还是下载个 amd64 的装吧， amd64 也就是个名字用来纪念amd 而已
<ytx> soiamso: 才发现我的U是64位的. 汗ING
<soiamso> ytx: 应该没有32位的U了，也只有intel 这么恶心还出 32位的U
<ytx> soiamso: 支持4G内存吧?
<soiamso> ytx: 支持阿
<ytx> 什么命令查CPU位宽.
<soiamso> ytx: cpuinfo
<ytx> 没这个命令
<euroford> arch
<soiamso> ytx: 在 /proc 里面
<ytx> 出来I 686
<soiamso> ytx: 用linux多长时间了？
<euroford> ytx: 这就说明是32位的了
<soiamso> ytx: i686是指令集而已
<euroford> 所有指令都是32位的
<ytx> soiamso: 7.04那会跟官方要了光盘.用的debian
<euroford> 686所有指令都是32位的
<soiamso> ytx: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "address sizes"
<ytx> soiamso: 出来八行address sizes	: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<euroford> soiamso: ytx根本不知道什么是i686，这个事情解释起来就麻烦了
<euroford> ytx: 说明你用了PAE的内核
<ytx> euroford: 装是装了.但它无线网卡驱动不了.现在在另一个内核上用着.这样只用显示2.5的内存.
<soiamso> ytx: 你的cpu还假8核
<euroford> ytx: 你装32位的XP，也是这样
<euroford> xp还不支持PAE呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 額。。。。。
<soiamso> ytx: 你不觉得你上网查你的型号更快吗？
<ytx> soiamso: 查到说是64位.但笔记本往往有出入.
<ytx> euroford: xp只在虚拟机里用用而已.
<soiamso> ytx: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/address-sizes-in-cpuinfo-757456/
<^k^> ⇪ title: address sizes in cpuinfo
<soiamso> ytx: 你虚拟机里买你的吗？
<euroford> ytx: 你还是直接说，你遇到了什么麻烦吧
<soiamso> ytx: The x86_64 architecture has 48 bit virtual addresses.
<euroford> 现在intel的cpu一般都支持64位
<soiamso> ytx: 如果两个值不一样，只能说明是假64位。
<euroford> 64位的CPU需要64位的OS支持，才能工作在64位模式
<soiamso> ytx: intel 这两个值一般都不一样
<euroford> soiamso: 头一次听说CPU还有假的？！
<ytx> euroford: 电脑商一般特别定制的零件.参数有可能改过的.
<euroford> 如果64位的CPU安装了32位的OS，只能工作在32位的兼容模式下
<soiamso> euroford: 只是转换的时候更慢一点
<Kandu> soiamso: 你說什麼?
<soiamso> euroford: 36 bit physical ，不同模式下这个值还能变？
<euroford> soiamso: 是的
<euroford> 不应该说成变
<soiamso> euroford: physical 哦
<euroford> 应该说32位的OS支持不了更大的了
<ytx> 支持4G个内存的pae内核没有认到无线网卡上不了网.主要是搞清楚这个问题.如果说我这个本子的I7 2630QM 可以用64位的OS的话我就重装算了.
<euroford> 不好意思，更正一下，这个是不会变的
<euroford> 驱动不好使，和OS的位数没有必然的联系
<soiamso> ytx: 也不能说假吧，只能说 physical 太小了，也是符合现状的
<euroford> ytx: 相信你重装也没有用的
<soiamso> ytx: 只是你装的那个 pae 内核，很少人维护，
<ytx> 能支持4G内存的话我就没必要用PAE内核.
<soiamso> ytx: 所以才有了驱动的问题
<euroford> 64位的OS会遇到很多应用的兼容性问题
<euroford> 现在还没有完全过度到64位上
<soiamso> euroford: 你没有用过吧.
<euroford> 比如flash
<euroford> 就没有64位的
<euroford> googleearth也没有64位的
<ytx> euroford: 内存只认到2.5G 还有1.5认不出来.浪费啊.
<euroford> pae是一个解决办法
<euroford> pae内核是不会影像驱动的
<euroford> 如果驱动有问题，不论你装32位，或者32位pae，或者64位OS，都会有问题
<soiamso> ytx: 装amd64 的不用想了，我都用了连续两个 lts了，什么flash问题早没有了，开源软件基本重新编译就有64位的版本，没有m$那闭源的迁移之痛
<euroford> ubuntu在下载选择的时候，会明确告诉用户，32位的OS是兼容性最好的选择
<ytx> euroford: 我是为了用上4G内核而刻意用PAE的,但那边无线网卡认不出来.又要折腾一番.
<euroford> 驱动的问题，需要驱动本身来解决，和OS的位数没有关系
<ytx> 除了PAE 还有没其它方法用上4G内存? 难道要等11 10 出来?
<euroford> 这个是CPU体系结构的问题，等到N年之后还是一样
<ytx> 我是你们提到64位的问题才考虑重装绕过去不必搞无线驱动.
<soiamso> ytx: 跟编译内核的参数，编译进去的驱动有关，我可以肯定 pae 维护得比较垃圾
<soiamso> ytx: 你用源里面的pae 完全会有可能遇到你的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora的PAE維護的很好。。
<euroford> ubuntu的内核，pae和非pae内核，在驱动方面的选项，应该都是一样的
<ytx> soiamso: 那算了.就算弄好内存这个问题 往后一定会再出问题.
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: U 的比较混乱吧
<ytx> euroford: 显示不一样的.
<soiamso> euroford: 自己去看看就知道
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 不過，，x86_64的內核就比較慢。。
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 你说的是维护慢，还是运行速度慢?
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu10.10插上耳机后耳机与外放同时发音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337036 RT，这个问题困扰了我很久，baidu了也google了，网上提供的解决方法是： Code: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf 然后在最后加上一行： Code: options snd-hda-intel model=MODE 关键是这个MODE对不同的机器不同。而我的是Thinkpad E420，我试过 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 不是，，是更新比32 PAE慢。。。
<ytx> 用着交换先PAE的问题不想搞了.
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 你用64位的吧？
<euroford> 只有这几个驱动相关的：CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m，CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m，
<euroford> diff config-2.6.32-30-generic config-2.6.32-30-generic-pae
<soiamso> ytx: broadcom ?
<ytx> soiamso: 中文 .......
<soiamso> ytx: 那个牌子的 wifi 模块?
<ytx> soiamso: 	Kernel driver in use: atl1c
<ytx> 	Kernel modules: atl1c
<ytx> 	Kernel driver in use: iwlagn
<ytx> 	Kernel modules: iwlagn
<jyfl987> 哪个玩mongodb的？
<ytx>  iwlagn
<euroford> 64位在支持大内存和某些运算方面要占些便宜，但总体性能没有本质的提升
<euroford> 这个是不会有问题的
<euroford> 你用的什么系统？
<ytx> euroford: 11 04
<ytx> PAE那边识不出无线.
<euroford> ytx: 你肯定是驱动的问题吗？
<euroford> ytx: 非pae内核就可以吗？
 * Oicebot 对euroford说：这个……你想清楚再问。
<ytx> euroford: 应该是驱动问题.
<euroford> intel的无线驱动质量还可以吧
<ytx> euroford: 不想搞了.太折腾人了.
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 又少了一个体验64位的人
<euroford> 你是第一次用linux吗？
<Guest69630> =-=
<soiamso> euroford: cpuinfo 在什么地方都不知道，应该是第一次吧
<euroford> ytx: 你是第一次用linux吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ,,,我從f15開始從32PAE內核改用 x86_64的了
<jyfl987> soiamso: 呵呵
<euroford> 有可能是配置的问题
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 我说的是 ytx
<euroford> 或者无线工作的模式，没有选对
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ,,那也沒有關係，，32bit還有氣運在，，耗光再說
<ytx> euroford: 用linux一段时间了.
<ytx> iwconfig
<ytx> lo        no wireless extensions.
<ytx> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 现在 8G 内存都不过千，谁还搞pae阿
<euroford> ytx: 你能确定用非pae内核，无线工作正常吗？
<ytx> euroford: 现在就用着非pae.
<jyfl987> 用原生不好么
<ytx> 2.6.38-8-generic
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 這個不清楚，我從f10就開始用PAE內核，現在用x86_64內核
<ytx> 用着这个. 不认4G内存
<euroford> ytx: 现在就用着非pae的无线上网？
<ytx> euroford:是啊.
<ytx> euroford: 不搞pae那边的问题了.用着交换算了.
<euroford> 有意思了，不应该啊，看看pae里面，dmesg都说了什么？
<ytx> 要我重启进去..哎..好吧.满足你.
<euroford> 你这个属于罕见问题了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 用 amd64 內核的，都開 pae 的
<ytx> 转到有线...
<ytx> 出来一大段.
<ytx> 帖那一段?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 原生的不能用？
<euroford> 无线驱动相关的
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 15也是刚出的，你从f10升到 f11 是如何升级的，以前我在 fedora core 4 升到 fedora 5 就没有成功
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ..我下載DVD，硬盤升級的
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 每半年搞一次够折腾的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 只有開了 pae 才能進64模式, long mode。無所謂原生的
<caleb-> 老手升级一般没问题
<caleb-> 新手要学习表重灌
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 不用折騰的，，升級完看看 有沒有 .rpmsave .rpmnew修改下就可以
<caleb-> 出问题就重灌是 m$ 的坏习惯啊坏习惯
<Kandu> caleb-: 無所謂了，win32 的目標是作為“家庭電器”
<ytx> cpu位宽的问题:  0.179903] ... bit width:              48
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 也就是光盘介质的在线升级了？
<euroford> ms也可以选择修复啊，就是一般人不会
<caleb-> Kandu: 常常死机的电器…
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ..也不需要，
<MaskRay> Kandu: 64位的 CONFIG_X86_PAE 是 n 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 只是離綫升級，，再聯網升級麻煩而已
<euroford> ytx: dmesg | grep iwlagn 如何？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不知它的選項是如何設定，不過 amd 手冊上說得很清楚了
<soiamso> ytx: 可以说是32位的驱动，不能在pae上用
<soiamso> ytx: 但是公司也提供了一个64位的驱动。。
<caleb-> soiamso: 公司只给 .ko ?
<euroford> soiamso: iwlagn是开源驱动
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 我在线的理解是，系统还在运行
<caoxiaomin> 如何安装五笔
<soiamso> caleb-: 也不是啦，驱动没有关心你是pae的只知道你是32位，或者64位
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ...這種是類似直接 yum 升級
<ytx> euroford: dmesg | grep iwlagn 无任何反应
<caleb-> soiamso: 你该不会拿 non-pae 的 ko 给 pae 用？
<soiamso> caleb-: ytx 吧，也可能这ko不理解 pae
<caleb-> ytx 是啥？
<euroford> ytx: 这是什么情况？modinfo iwlagn
<caleb-> 喔
<euroford> 手工modprobe iwlagn
<caoxiaomin> 请问谁知道如何 装五笔
<ytx> euroford: ERROR: modinfo: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic-pae/modules.dep
<caleb-> soiamso: 不同的内核本来兼容性就不一样
<caleb-> soiamso: win32 驱动也一样，都得分 pae / non-pae
<euroford> ytx: 你这个不是驱动的问题,pae内核没装对
<caoxiaomin> 请问谁知道如何 装五笔
<caoxiaomin> 请问谁知道如何 装五笔
<caoxiaomin> 请问谁知道如何 装五笔
<caoxiaomin> 请问谁知道如何 装五笔
<caoxiaomin> 请问谁知道如何 装五笔
<caoxiaomin> 请问谁知道如何 装五笔
<caoxiaomin> 请问谁知道如何 装五笔
<caoxiaomin> 请问谁知道如何 装五笔
<caleb-> soiamso: 32位 windows 一般厂商都只给 non-pae 驱动
<euroford> 建议你重新装一遍pae内核
<^k^> caoxiaomin: .. ..
<soiamso> caleb-: 这个明白，euroford 认为是一样的，
<euroford> ytx: 建议你重新装一遍pae内核
<ytx> euro
<caleb-> soiamso: ko 哪来的？
<euroford> soiamso: 什么是一样的？
<^k^> caoxiaomin: .. ..
<ytx> euroford: 好吧.
<ytx> 又要折腾一番
<caoxiaomin> 请问谁知道如何 装五笔
<euroford> 很简单
<caoxiaomin> 请问谁知道如何 装五笔
<soiamso> caleb-: 源里面的 pae 内核，按照 ytx 现在的状况来看
<caoxiaomin> 请问谁知道如何 装五笔
<caoxiaomin> 请问谁知道如何 装五笔
<^k^> caoxiaomin: .. ..
<euroford> caoxiaomin: apt-cache search wubi
<CyrusYzGTt> caoxiaomin§ ...我只會用拼音輸入，，五筆不懂
<caleb-> 搞半天是 ytx 的问题？
<MaskRay> flash 的穿透效果没了，之前 10.3.181.22，用的 xmonad，flash 页面会对其他窗口的相同位置造成影响。。
<euroford> 这种用户，自己没有定位问题的能力
<soiamso> caleb-: 我不在ubuntu 折腾内核的，浪费时间，用它就是为了省力
<euroford> 跟着他的想法走，死定了
<ytx> euroford: 在软件中心搜来装?
<euroford> apt-cache search linux | grep pae
<euroford> apt-get install linux-generic-pae
<Inode_LF> ytx ubuntu越做越恶心了
<soiamso> caleb-: 被你说对了 ko 没有装
<ytx> 将会安装下列额外的软件包：
<ytx>   linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae
<ytx> 建议安装的软件包：
<ytx>   fdutils linux-doc-2.6.38 linux-source-2.6.38 linux-tools
<caleb-> ...
<ytx> Inode_LF: 对.商业公司就那样.
<Inode_LF> ytx 我宁愿用colinux
<euroford> Inode_LF: 出这种问题，用什么linux都一样
<euroford> soiamso：内核装了，没有ko，不正常啊
<Inode_LF> euroford 不清楚他出了什么问题
<soiamso> caleb-: 问题是装了 image, 但没有ko 算是谁的错呢?
<euroford> 都是在一个包里面
<caleb-> ko 又不一定在 image 里
<caleb-> 先搞清楚能用的 ko 是哪来的吧
<euroford> iwlagn肯定在吧
<euroford> 这个是开源的，不是商业的啊
<ytx> 要重启了.各大神看着点啊.
<ytx> quit
<ytx> - -
<Inode_LF> 其是不用重启的
<soiamso> euroford:  是 atheros 的卡，怎么是 i 开头的驱动？
<euroford> 初级用户
<caleb-> 换内核一般要重启没错啊
<euroford> 他说是iwlagn的驱动
<soiamso> euroford: 上文是 aclt1c
<euroford> 这个是有线的
<tonghuix> 来跟大家聊聊
<euroford> soiamso: atl1c是atheros的有线网卡驱动
<soiamso> Inode_LF: 不重启的过程是？
<soiamso> Inode_LF: 请教一下
<ytx> 问题解决了.谢过各位..
<euroford> 只插模块，不用重启，哈哈
<crose> euroford: atl1c有bug
<euroford> 好啊，恭喜了
<euroford> crose: 我就在用这个atl1c
<ytx> euroford: - -早说不重启好了.
<soiamso> caleb-: 还是那个问题，ko 咋没有了
<crose> euroford: 32内核有问题
<caleb-> soiamso: 谁知道？他用啥 ko?
<euroford> crose: 我用的就是32为内核啊
<crose> euroford: 不是吧
<euroford> crose: lucid
<crose> euroford: 你不用电驴bt什么的吧……
<euroford> 刚刚下完一个A片
<euroford> 哈哈
<crose> ……
<euroford> 我连开N天，也没遇到问题啊
<crose> 我一开电驴bt就断线:P
<crose> 后来用了atl1e
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用mldonkey的
<euroford> crose: 我用的是2.6.35-25-generic-pae
<euroford> 我用tranmission
<soiamso> crose: 能选还是选 realtek 的
<euroford> soiamso: 你是realtek的？
<euroford> atheros也是TW公司吧
<soiamso> euroford: 不是
<euroford> athores的工厂在台湾？
<crose> euroford: 可能跟机型有关……https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=88466
<crose> 我的10.04，10.10都一个毛病
<euroford> Atheros Communications AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet
<crose> 我的是AR8132
<euroford> atheros的驱动确实不行，厂家根本没有linux的终端支持
<euroford> 还是realtek好些
<crose> 是额
<Inode_LF> 苹果 evdo 的3G网卡, linux下有驱动么
<euroford> 我曾经遇到过一个ath9k的驱动问题，问厂家，人家说我们是给买chip的厂家提供驱动，无语了
<euroford> 其实相当多的无线路由用的都是atheros的无线网卡，厂家的驱动还是相当稳定的
<euroford> 就是不提供下载，麻烦啊
<soiamso> euroford: 那个是进了内核的了
<euroford> soiamso: 没有明白你的问题？
<euroford> ath9k是厂家写的驱动吗？
<euroford> 好象不是吧
<soiamso> euroford: 某些型号有人维护
<euroford> soiamso: 厂家自己好像还有一套驱动的
<Jakalala> Wiki机器人怎么用啊？
<Jakalala> 就是那个.wiki
<Jakalala> 谁告诉我呀
<Jakalala> Eva.wiki
<ytx> 系统监视器 硬件那里显示处理器:0-7 8个核.
<ytx> 这里什么问题.
<Guest69630> T^T
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给Guest69630递上一张洁白的手绢。 T3
<Guest69630> 生发剂弄到眼睛里了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • alpha 2 gnome进不去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337038 显示failed to load session 统计信息: 发表于 由 fevernova99 — 2011-07-02 16:21
<Guest69630> 乖乖的用默认环境或者去Fedora吧
 * adam8157 Google+被GFW认证了?
<soiamso> adam8157: 明显了
<soiamso> adam8157: 国家不允许说假话，把说实话的渠道也封了
<adam8157> soiamso: 那估计Google+指定能跟Facebook拼一把
 * MaskRay 求实用的、特别的、有技巧的 procmailrc
<MaskRay> man procmailex 似乎不错
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjUzMzM1NDI4.html
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 我也在找，我自己写的规则有些可以，有些不能用
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 之前自己写了个，然后 procmail 报告 .procmailrc 格式错误
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 我看看你的rc文件，顺便贴上log
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 不能用，就删了，现在在看 man procmailrc 呢
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 我写一个你看看对不对
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 好的
<Evanescence> MaskRay: http://codepad.org/PuOyMClm
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 这个是我一直没有通过的
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 看上去很正常啊
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 我不知道怎么测试 procmail
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 就像用 gdb 调试那样
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 就是啊，你可以自己发一个邮件，如果是mutt的话，可以在配置文件里设置自己写邮件头，修改from，to等等的，然后看收到的时候是不是在你要的文件夹里，如果是maildir或者MH的话
 * Oicebot 对Evanescence说：千真万确。
<Evanescence> Oicebot: ？？
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 我现在还什么都不会呢
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 本地搭个服务器发给自己？
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 不用，如果你可以等的话，用sendmail发给Gmail，然后过一份中，用getmail -n去收就行
<Evanescence> 本地的就不清楚了，要搭建比较麻烦，还有domain什么的
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 你把 * 后面的空格删掉试试
<Evanescence> MaskRay: which one ?
<Evanescence> 行开始的* ?
<Evanescence> 那个不能删除的
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 我错了，应该没用的
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 刚才看到 Conditions start with a leading `*', everything after that character is passed on to the  internal  egrep  literally, 兴奋了，然后又看到了 except  for  leading  and  trailing  whitespace.
<Evanescence> 我有其他成功的示例，但是成功的和失败的看起来都是使用了相同的正则啊
<Evanescence> yeah，那个开始的* 是作为receipting的，可能是non-receipting，不清出这两个概念
<Evanescence> MaskRay: There are two kinds of recipes: delivering and non-delivering recipes. 这两个概念你懂不懂？
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 分别是处理 发送/接收 的邮件 的规则
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 不对。后面有解释的
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 我都看了，就是没明白
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 你第三行的 {，就是表明这是 non-delivering recipe，会继续执行。delivering recipe 就是匹配后会中止的 recipe
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 我没看出你的 rc 有问题
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 你人工看看邮件头是否匹配？
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 就是因为这个，找不到问题，却不能按照设定的action放到指定的文件夹，这才很难办啊
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 有些 From 不带冒号的
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 邮件头我看过了，都是from或者to，
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 有些 From 后面不跟冒号的
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 我的全都带的，在mutt里查看weed也一样
<MaskRay> Evanescence: rc 里写 LOGFILE=/dev/tty
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 然后执行 procmail < *mail*，看输出
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 写/dev/tty会有什么效果？
<Evanescence> 我试试
<MaskRay> Evanescence: rc 里还要加入 VERBOSE=on
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 无向图, 一个集合A, 对点v, 或者v在A中, 或者v有一个邻居在A中, 这样的集合A是否叫做支配集
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 是
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 能求否
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 要最小化|A|
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: NPC
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 哦, 和覆盖集有多大区别
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 我看了输出，procmail没有匹配我的nesting block (ubuntu) 而是直接
<Evanescence> procmail: Assigning "LASTFOLDER=/home/chris/.mutt/mails/INBOX/new/1309600517.7355_0.stardiviner"
<Evanescence> procmail: Notified comsat: "chris@0:/home/chris/.mutt/mails/INBOX/new/1309600517.7355_0.stardiviner"
<Evanescence>   Folder: /home/chris/.mutt/mails/INBOX/new/1309600517.7355_0.stardiviner  96935
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 覆盖集是覆盖边吧
 * Jakalala 
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我说能否有直接方法联系起来
<Jakalala> 啊哈！
<euroford> 请教一个初级问题，我用dget下载了源码，如何展开？
<euroford> 不编译，只是读源码？
<mzgcz> kevc:在线不？
<euroford> dpkg-source -x
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不知道
<euroford> 可以了
<namoamitafo> euroford: 为何不能直接tar -xf?
<euroford> namoamitafo: 顺便把补丁都打进去
<ytx> 11 04 Nvidia装那个驱动好?
<ytx> 官方的?
<euroford> 也就是debian目录
<euroford> ytx: 不建议玩官方的
<euroford> 会死人的
<euroford> 如果玩不好的话
<euroford> 你还是从源里找吧
<ytx> GT540 那水是很浪费.
<ytx> 不
<euroford> ytx: jockey
<namoamitafo> euroford: 哦, 谢谢
<euroford> nvidia好像有一个ppa，都是最新的驱动
<namoamitafo> euroford: 你建议用开源还是闭源
<euroford> namoamitafo: 我一般都是闭源的，没工夫较劲
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 你是 myke2 ?
<ytx> 激活但是没有在使用
<namoamitafo> Kandu: y
<MaskRay> Evanescence: man procmailrc 里搜索 FROM_DAEMON，恐怖的 re
<lins> 请问，ubuntu的语言编码文件是在哪个目录下文件？
<lins> 版本11.04
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 那个我见识过，我使用过，好像不能很好的匹配，因为匹配的太多，而我都是比较细的差别，所以导致匹配的receipt太多就不能匹配了
<euroford> lins: /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<lins> euroford, 这个的确能应用于启动程序，但是我要设置ssh等语言编码的时候要精确到UTF-8呀，这时候如何处理
<Inode_LF> test faild
<euroford> ssh客户端就能选择local吧
<euroford> 很久不用，有些记不清了
<lins> euroford, 可以设置，但是没有我要的编码
<lins> euroford, 就几个常见的
<euroford> utf8不行吗？
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=337056
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ubuntu和Linux的读音
<lins> euroford, 恩，不行
<euroford> lins: 你要哪个？
<lins> euroford, gb2312
<namoamitafo> lins: locale?
<euroford> lins: 你的客户端是gb2312，还是服务器
<lins> euroford, 服务器是
<euroford> 应该是，只要把locale设对了就行了
<Kandu> lins: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 现在用debian?
<lins> 是的呀，可是ubuntu改了文件目录，没有I18X
<euroford> Kandu: 人家就是练一下服务器而已
<euroford> lins: 应该不用改本地的local
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 向來是用 debian 的
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 没用arch?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 家用都用 arch 的
<namoamitafo> Kandu: o
<lins> euroford, 不改，那客户端没有gb2312，怎么办？
<euroford> 这个事情，我好想干过，记不清了
<namoamitafo> lins: vim /etc/locale.gen
<namoamitafo> lins: sudo vim /etc/locale.gen
<euroford> lins: 临时改一下term的字符集好像也行
<namoamitafo> lins: sudo locale-gen
<lins> namoamitafo, 没效果。。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu会不会出一个Gubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337057 在用11.04，因为属于菜鸟，看到网上各种警告不要轻易升Gnome3，会有各种各样的问题。。。就没有升，再问下各位大侠，现在升G3安全吗？ 还有，貌似ubuntu会一直坚持u界面了，但我不喜欢，我喜欢G3这样的。。。真希望以后能出个Gubuntu， ...
<namoamitafo> lins: 你要先编辑locale.gen把gb2312注释去掉
<namoamitafo> lins: 就是那个前导#
<lins> namoamitafo, 我这没有locale.gen文件，新建一个么？
<namoamitafo> lins: 或者sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<namoamitafo> lins: 这是建议的办法, 你可以参考 http://wiki.debian.org/Locale
<^k^> ⇪ title: Locale - Debian Wiki
<jiero> 又出了一个新的视频编辑器。。。
<metbsd> locale gen不是arch的吗
<namoamitafo> lins: 你locales包没装?
<jiero> 让我想起了2年前圣诞节的VLC视频编辑器，一个圣诞节过去了都没信息了。
<namoamitafo> 是通用的
<lins> namoamitafo, 我菜鸟，不清楚这个文件，我在/etc/default里面找到LANG了，改成UTF-8行了
<namoamitafo> lins: 好的
<lins> namoamitafo, 倒是有个locale.alias
<Kandu> euroford: 嗯，若 client 能自動轉碼就好了
<Kandu> euroford: 否則只能自己電腦上改了
<jiero> ‘The minimum donation to have access to the trial is $300’  只要捐献 $300 你就能获得这个软件的试用权！
<euroford> Kandu: 应该是只在客户端改就行了
<Kandu> euroford: 我用的 irssi 沒發現這個選項
<euroford> Kandu: 我只用term
<Kandu> euroford: 所以以前都是 LC_ALL=zh_CN.GBK xterm -e irssi  這樣來
<metbsd> 不是zh_CN.utf8吗
<Kandu> euroford: gnome-terminal 就方便多了，可以直接改 terminal 的編碼
<euroford> 应该是这样的
<jiero> 。。。Scribus做得PDF在Evince下显示正常，Adobe Reader就不行了。。。
<euroford> jiero: 用了本地字体了
 * adam8157 把Google+给关了... 社交的东西对我来说还是有点聒噪...
<jiero> euroford: 什么阿。。。都是本机，而且都是镶入。
<euroford> jiero: adobe的reader有可能不用本地字体
<jiero> euroford: 。。。肯定会用镶入字体的。
<euroford> jiero: 如果可能，你还是找个地方上传文件，这么说不清楚
<jiero> euroford: 。。。我不是寻求帮助，而是抱怨
<euroford> jiero: 无法定位问题，抱怨也没用啊
<jiero> euroford: 不想定位问题了。好久的事情，一直存在的。
<metbsd> 还是foxit 最好
<gebjgd> 终于到家了
<Inode_LF> well
<jiero> 保持听觉健康七点：主动接听，保护耳朵，接触寂静，训练嗓音，创作音乐，大声说话，声音节奏
<jiero> gebjgd: 手机一直挂机？
<jiero> IRC一个月用多少流量？
<gebjgd> jiero, irc我很少挂
<jiero> gebjgd: 好的。
<jiero> gebjgd: 挂Skype需要很多流量的说。
<gebjgd> jiero, 很少挂skype
<jiero> gebjgd: 对了你们用不用SIP？
<gebjgd> jiero, voipraider
<gebjgd> jiero, 给天朝打有免费时间
<jiero> 哦。我看看。
<jiero> gebjgd: 谢谢。
<euroford> jiero: 刚才试了一下scribus, 随便花了几笔， 导出pdf，可以用adobe reader打开
<jiero> euroford: 。。。
<jiero> euroford: 色彩啥的不一样啊。
<euroford> jiero: 原来不是字体问题啊
<euroford> 色彩空间可是有专利的
<Inode_LF> k
<euroford> 别人还真不能用
<jiero> euroford: 都镶入了。
<jiero> evince下和scribus下是一样的。
<Inode_LF> we
<euroford> adobe自己有一套色彩空间
<euroford> 专利的
<jiero> euroford: 。。。
<euroford> 色彩空间的转化，会有损失的
<Inode_LF> 哪里有好用的ssh服务器啊
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> flac 的音频确实比较好。
<euroford> 和这个类似吧
<euroford> 如何存储颜色，和如何存储声音，都是有不同的方法的
<jiero> euroford: Adobe Reader绝对不会转化成自己的色彩空间显示的。。。
<euroford> 普通的RGB空间是没有专利，大家都可以用的
<euroford> jiero: 不好说，超出知识范围了
<ubuntu009> ntfs文件格式的盘   删除文件时“无法将文件移动到回收站。您要立即删除吗？”
<ubuntu009> 这个怎么处理
<ubuntu009> 有人木有
<ubuntu009> 呃 这个有点纠结了
<ubuntu009> 就我一个人在说话
<jiero> ubuntu009: 不支持ntfs吧。我没有那种类型盘区的经验。不知道。
<euroford> jiero: 应该可以，通过usermode filesystem实现的
<jiero> euroford: 我完全不知道。
<MaskRay> 有什么过滤邮件的软件，有机器学习的
<euroford> MaskRay: GFW啊
<MaskRay> 比如 ifile，但是不开发了
<euroford> MaskRay: 你是在服务器上玩，还是在客户端上玩？
<ubuntu009> 呃，  我之前没有自己写etc/fstab时能可以弄到回收站
<ubuntu009> 后来自己写了fstab后 就不能放到回收站了
<MaskRay> euroford: 客户端，个人用，过滤垃圾邮件
<euroford> ubuntu009: /etc/fstab看你用什么fs了，内核的不行
<euroford> MaskRay: 什么客户端？
<euroford> evolution好像有这个功能吧
<euroford> 是个插件
<ubuntu009> euroford: 之前可以的
<jiero> roylez: 我在重温自己玩的第一个 rogue， goblin hack  http://sourceforge.net/projects/goblinhack/files/goblinhack/
<euroford> ubuntu009: 你要是方便，把你/etc/fstab那行ntfs的贴出来
<ubuntu009> euroford: /dev/sda9	/media/D     	ntfs-3g defaults,locale=zh_CN.UTF-8 0 0
<alvin_rxg> defaults ...
<ubuntu009> alpha080: ？？
<euroford> 这个用的是内核的ntfs-3g模块，不行的
<ubuntu009> alvin_rxg: ？
<alpha080> //
<ubuntu009> euroford: 那用什么
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu009: 你用 root 么？
<euroford> 必须用usermode fs
<ubuntu009> 用root
<euroford> 和用户没关系
<ubuntu009> 那要怎么改
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu009: 你是用 root 去删文件？
<euroford> 建议你还是用gnome的虚拟文件系统，搞这个ntfs吧
<ubuntu009> alvin_rxg: 我直接在那个盘 右击  删除
<ubuntu009> euroford: ？？
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu009: 普通用户去删除 owner 是 root 的文件？
<ubuntu009> 有段时间也出现这个问题  后来弄好了  之前把重装又出现这个问题
<ubuntu009> alvin_rxg: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ubuntu009> alvin_rxg: 我是这样的
<ubuntu009> 搞不清root  什么来着
<ubuntu009> 我就一个用户
<euroford> 用gvfs有什么问题吗？
<alvin_rxg> euroford: 问题很明显了，他用 ubuntu 这个账户去删除 权限是 root:root 的文件
<MaskRay> euroford: 通用的
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu009: 得，你随便找个不需要的文件，右键，删除，“您要立即删除吗？” 选择“是”吧
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu009: "测试"
<euroford> 权限是个问题，mount的时候可以跟一个uid
<alvin_rxg> euroford: ok, 回到权限问题了。接下来交给你了
<euroford> ？？
<ubuntu009> alpha080: 我点要删除的东西 选择“移到回收站”  然后提示“无法将文件移动到回收站。您 要立即删除吗？”
<alvin_rxg> alpha080: 您老还是改名号吧。 xD
<alpha080> 昏。。
<alpha080> 为么老 dm 我
<alpha080> 偶要block!
<ubuntu009> 点我的那个盘里的东西，然后都是  您不是所有者，所以您不能些权限。
<alvin_rxg> euroford: 交给你了 => ubuntu009
<ubuntu009> 不是所有者  为什么能够删除东西
<alpha080> 没权限。。当然删不了
<euroford> ubuntu009: 你mount的时候，要加参数
<ubuntu009> 我直接写到fstab里了  开机自动挂载
<euroford> 把所有的ID都映射成你操作的ID
<ubuntu009> 不明白
<jiero> 讨厌的参数。。。
<euroford> ntfs-3g后面就是参数了
<jiero> 有没有一个专门介绍搞所有参数的？
<euroford> 每个文件系统还都不太一样
<alpha080> 这个。。貌似搞懂权限比那容易多了
<alvin_rxg> man mount => ntfs
<alpha080> 您还是先学习下什么是权限吧
<ubuntu009> 权限这个东西 不好玩
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 用 mutt 吗
<ubuntu009> root是什么
<euroford> 应该是改这个defaults,locale=zh_CN.UTF-8
<ubuntu009> æ ¹
<euroford> id
<ubuntu009> 怎么改
<alpha080> 不然的话man什么我不指望你学会
<euroford> ubuntu009: google一下吧
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 用
<ubuntu009> 正在google
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 求配置
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ....
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不给
<euroford> ntfs-3g 和ntfs-fuse效果也不同吧
<ubuntu009> /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<ubuntu009> 官网上看到这个
<ubuntu009> 试试去
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 私有信息应该另外放啊，剩下的就可以分享了
<euroford> ubuntu009: 如果你非要用ntfs-3g，也应该去这个的官网学学
<jiero> 不好玩。阿。没必要每个人都学那么多的说。。。
<jiero> 一次性使用的东西放个tutorial同时介绍一些原理就好了。
<euroford> 不想学，就得交钱了，ubuntu在国外就是靠这个挣钱的
<jiero> euroford: 太黑了。
<euroford> 所谓咨询和培训
<jiero> 那是人对人的。
<euroford> 不然ubuntu怎么活啊
<jiero> 而且是资料都完善的情况。
<jiero> 留着社区不整理文档，而是拉着人要钱。。。真好。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我其实也没写什么
<hackergene> 什么社区不整理文档还要钱？
<euroford> 中文社区还在建设中
<euroford> 这个得问happyron了
<ubuntu009> 什么中文社区
<euroford> happyaron
<ubuntu009> 呃 现在改了  直接不能新建文件了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: maildir?
<euroford> ntfs在linux中有3中实现方式
<euroford> ubuntu009: 你已经领教2个了
<ubuntu009> 呃
<euroford> 还差一个，最好使的了
<euroford> 加油啊
<ubuntu009> ………………
<namoamitafo> euroford: 在/etc/fstab中写ntfs是用啥? ntfs的内核模块, 还是ntfs-3g?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, imap
<RavenChan> MaskRay, maildir吃不消，我的邮件数量大概有6位数吧
<RavenChan> euroford, 3种？
<euroford> ubuntu009被气炸了啊
<namoamitafo> Ra
<centerpoint> 谁玩弹弹堂?和我玩啊,解决了mysql的一个问题,奖励一下自己
<euroford> 其实这位man mount.ntfs-3g就都搞定了
<alpha080> 他到底要干嘛？
<alpha080> 用ntfs分区么？
<namoamitafo> ntfs-3g是fuse的吧?
<euroford> http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-download/
<centerpoint> vbox的usb读写速度很慢,怎么办啊?
<euroford> http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-manual/
<centerpoint> happyaron: cp能实时显示读写速度吗?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 有没有用 spam filter
<jiero> centerpoint:  man cp ?
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 太神奇了 今天的FF竟然能付款了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337064 淘宝上买了个东西,突然发现FF能直接用支付宝付款了.就直接付掉了....哈哈哈 现在就只剩下旺旺要用VBOX了 统计信息: 发表于 由 yvqiang — 2011-07-02 20:24
<euroford> namoamitafo: ntfs-3g应该是用了fuse
<jiero> 前天发现 King Arthur‘s Gold的linux build一直不能使用。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, gmail自己有spam filter
<euroford> 还有一个ntfs方案，但不是开源协议
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 还是有过滤不掉的
<euroford> Arthur是哪个？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我没见过 = =
<namoamitafo> euroford: 那内核启动的时候能加载么? 我不太明白
<namoamitafo> euroford: fuse的确是内核里面的一个模块, 但是不太清楚写/etc/fstab之后是否也有效
<euroford> Please note that NTFS-3G doesn't require the FUSE user space package any more.
<namoamitafo> 哦
<euroford> 理论上只要在读/etc/fstab之前，把要用的模块都加载了就行
<namoamitafo> 不懂ntfs的机制
<euroford> 内核好像也能自动加载
<namoamitafo> 不懂ntfs-3g的机制
<euroford> 如果模块的动态加载机制已经在工作的时候
<namoamitafo> 恩, 如果模块有依赖, 会加载
<namoamitafo> 但是ntfs-3g是模块么?
<namoamitafo> modprobe -l好像没ntfs-3g
<euroford> namoamitafo: 有兴趣可以看看源码
<euroford> /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0 这行话，实际上是调用了mount.ntfs-3g去mount
<z777> hello all!.
<namoamitafo> euroford: /etc/fstab, 还是启动脚本管的么
<euroford> 是的
<euroford> mount命令读它
<euroford> 启动脚本负责调mount
<namoamitafo> Debian启动脚本复杂
<jiero> 不知道现在干什么了。
<jiero> 知道了。
<ilovezoe> jiero: 买个vps。。。支持！！！
<jiero> ilovezoe: 以后吧。
<tusooa-> ls
<tusooa> ls
<z777> jiero: gae
<ilovezoe> 猪多不便。
 * jiero 发现突然间好多人对我说话，感动:D
<hceasy> 解放军
<hceasy> 战士
<hceasy> 中国人民解放军
<MaskRay> RavenChan: mailing list 的是不是用 ^List-ID: 比较好
 * Oicebot 对MaskRay说：不对。
<hceasy> 九鼎记
<hceasy> 九鼎记的
<hceasy> 劳斯莱斯
<hceasy> 看得开开封菜
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<ilovezoe> 什么时候有变形金钢3看。
<hceasy> 安静的就
<cuihao> hceasy是新型机器人？
<hceasy> 很多的
<z777> 那么静
<tusooa> ls
<hceasy> 有人要人
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 看来还是 X-BeenThere: 好用
<jiero> 变形金刚有什么好看的。。。第一集我都睡着了。。。
<hceasy> 把vbvbv
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你在说什么？
<jiero> 只看了30分钟就彻底踢飞。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: .procmailrc 配置邮件列表的过滤规则
<RavenChan> MaskRay, procmail是什么
<hceasy> 很健康铁园
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你 mutt 用那些零件的
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你 mutt 用哪些零件的
<hceasy> 不明白没
<RavenChan> MaskRay, mutt, abook
<hceasy> 预感辅导书刚回家看
 * tusooa uses gnus
<hceasy> 斤斤计较叫姐姐
<hceasy> 离开家很过分蓄势待发刚回家看
<hceasy> 明年吧vcxz 体育iopytrwlkjhfdsazmxncb
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 就是邮件分类器你用什么
<hceasy> 奥iuhdjskxcbdxnskopmxcjfrued  电视卡拦不住速度快附近热水空间的喜欢
<hceasy> 奥斯卡
<jiero> hceasy: 你是哭熊吗？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, mutt
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 说实在的，我直接用gmail的filter
<jiero> Kaffeine 真的不错，为啥没人用呢。。。因为是像GNOME程序的KDE程序？
<jiero> Unknown Horizon 2011.2 发布了。
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 新手求问：如何安装手机USB驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337068 RT，moto XT502的android手机。以前在windows上都是连接USB口之后自动安装驱动的…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 laputa523 — 2011-07-02 21:37
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你不需要 fetchmail procmail 了？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 为什么要？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你这几句话让我一下午白配置了
<tusooa> MaskRay: Gnus如何？
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我连可连接的 nntp 服务器都找不到
<MaskRay> tusooa: 而且太慢了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 话说你为什么会觉得要？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 又不一定要新闻组的。新闻组可以放到secondary-select-methods里。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 应该看到的文章都是带 fetchmail procmail 的
<tusooa> MaskRay: 反正吾都是先收邮件，再折腾news
<MaskRay> tusooa: gnus 一上来就连 nntp 服务器
<RavenChan> MaskRay, mutt自己支持imap的= =
<tusooa> MaskRay: 可以让它配置不用nntp
<MaskRay> tusooa: 慢……gnus mew wanderlust 都慢
<MaskRay> RavenChan: wgetpaste ~/.muttrc
<tusooa> (setq gnus-select-method '(nnml ""))
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不慢的。
<MaskRay> erc emms 有时候 shell，有时候 ghci，有时候 twittering-mode，进程不少了
<MaskRay> 一挂就全挂了。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay,  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/426854/
<tusooa> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/426853/
<tusooa> MaskRay: twittering-mode?
<qsdiy> 晚上好 o∩_∩o
<Oicebot> 晚上好, qsdiy姑娘
<qsdiy> 别姑娘啊
<qsdiy> 在这的都是大老爷们
<MaskRay> tusooa: imap 似乎可以不需要本地建立 filter
<tusooa> MaskRay: 吾不用imap
<tusooa> MaskRay: paste twiitering-mode的配置。thanks
<MaskRay> tusooa: 虽说用 curl 的，但只支持 -x 的 http proxy，然后不得不 polipo 转 http proxy。我 hack 一下那文件，--socks5-hostname，挂了
<MeaCulpa1> imap就是让服务器来filter的
<tusooa> MaskRay: 用笨兔论坛加速，似乎可以上twitter.
 * MaskRay pasted "twittering-config.el" at http://paste2.org/get/1499452
<MaskRay> tusooa: 怎么加速
<tusooa> MaskRay: 搜索 论坛加速 site:ubuntu.org.cn
<hceasy> <jiero> 恩
<hceasy> <jiero> 不是
<hceasy> <jiero> 论坛里的人都这么叫我
<jiero> hceasy: 。。。
<jiero> 现在这里MM越来越少了。
<hceasy> <jiero> 你不是？
<jiero> hceasy: 不是。
<hceasy> <jiero> 论坛里id是？？？
<jiero> hceasy: luojie-dune
<hceasy> 罗姐啊
<hceasy> <jiero> 罗玉凤？
<jiero> hceasy: 你去死吧。。。
<hceasy> <jiero> 正在做
<MaskRay> tusooa: 这个具体是干什么的？
<hceasy> 不知道
<jiero> hceasy: 直接拿菜刀面砍电脑电源线就做到了。
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你的配置。启动 mutt，不停让我输入用户名、密码
<hceasy> <jiero> 拿着菜刀
<qsdiy> 菜刀把绝缘
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 废话
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我难道把我的用户名密码给你
<qsdiy> 再说我想应该会跳闸
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 问题是我已经输入至少10遍了
<hceasy> <jiero> 拿着菜刀砍电线 一路火花带闪电
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你输错了= =？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 但它还是反复提示输入
<jiero> hceasy: 拿着菜刀砍自己，看能不能砍死。
 * jiero 算了，我吐了。
 * MeaCulpa1 未经训练的人，拿菜刀很难砍死人的
<MeaCulpa1> 除非是剁骨头的刀
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛!
<MeaCulpa1> 连不怎么坚固的肋骨，对付斜向的远处子弹都绰绰有余
<hceasy> <jiero> 别浪费粮食 趁着热乎 来 一人一把勺分着吃了吧
<qsdiy> 各位有电信行业的吗
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: .。。
<jiero> 哦，神降临了。
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 除非你是厨子，或者别人把大动脉亮出来让你砍，hoho
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 轩辕菜刀。。。
<qsdiy> 队砍人都那么有兴趣
 * MeaCulpa1 186cm, 1xxkg, 切大排骨都不利索，远不如体重只有我2/3的老妈
<MeaCulpa1> 话说，老美对我说，不常校准的枪，在不常练靶的人手里，还不如菜刀...所以不要以为美国人有武器就干的过警察，军队和恐怖分子
<MeaCulpa1> 不过我那个朋友倒是每周练习
<MaskRay> RavenChan: Fetching message headers 过程慢了些
<MeaCulpa1> http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_llnlb7PnZv1qd31dbo1_500.jpg
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: mutt?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 比谁慢？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa1: 嗯
<MeaCulpa1> mutt 和 gnuts 都不适合imap
<MeaCulpa1> 太慢了
<MeaCulpa1> 还是webmail吧
<MeaCulpa1> 在我国，慢死了
<MeaCulpa1> 有长城，不适合imap
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: 你怎样告诉mutt去打开imap dir, 可以同时打开多个么？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa1: 用的 http://paste.pocoo.org/show/426854/
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: 我现在是用hook,换帐号的时候换目录读，但是很慢，也浪费，没办法多线程
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: 哦，你只有一个imap
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa1: wgetpaste ~/.muttrc || wgetpaste ~/.mutt/muttrc
 * MeaCulpa1 还是thunderbird吧
<MaskRay> 太大
<MeaCulpa1> 大？
<qsdiy> 碎觉去了
<MeaCulpa1> 当今社会，硬盘空间重要，还是时间重要
<MeaCulpa1> mutt慢死了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你有多慢？我启动大概 20秒
<tusooa> MaskRay: 论坛加速，是用来加速笨兔论坛的。
<MeaCulpa1> mutt根本不是为imap设计的，就当成远程maildir来读
<MeaCulpa1> 试试看alpine吧，说不定好一点
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 取决于是否有新邮件
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我是2000多，mutt 会尝试获取邮件头，时间都花这上面
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 应该让它把邮件头缓存吧
<MaskRay> alpine 真够大的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 收了一次后会缓存的
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa1: alpine 真像 nano
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 看到了，Evaluating cache，不过也很慢
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: 对，我很不喜欢
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: 这类程序就是没有X的gui而已
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: 你实在要mutt应该用imap->pop下载工具
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: 还是下载下来算了
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa1, 几十万邮件= =
<MeaCulpa1> 否则换个目录就卡20s,惨
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 美国有多少人服过兵役阿？
<MeaCulpa1> RavenChan: 那就应该webmail,在server端做好filter
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 穷人不少都去
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 怎么选择 label
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 很多unix牛人就是靠兵役的钱和认证考试折扣
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa1, filter是在server端的
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 很多要移民美国的都搞。
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 那种还好拉。本土。
<MeaCulpa1> RavenChan: 我的gmail稳定在6g左右已用空间
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 对，移民的话，参军是捷径
<MeaCulpa1> RavenChan: imap邮件多还是不要mutt了
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa1: 下载就要 fetchmail+procmail 了？
<MeaCulpa1> 当然，thunderbird也受不了的，但是一个X程序hang在那里还是要比一个cli的hang在那里危险得多
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: 对
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: 下载下邮件头以后你就procmail
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: 我是觉得没意义...但是mutt铁杆应该这么搞
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa1, offlineimap可以只下载邮件头？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa1: pop3?
<MeaCulpa1> mutt只是个阅读器...不值得那样折腾
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa1: 不错，我下午没白忙
<MeaCulpa1> RavenChan: 记得是的
<kiss_kill> 好无聊哦
<Oicebot> 调戏 kiss_kill 。 c6
<kiss_kill> 感觉fedora的 empathy配置得比ubuntu要好
<MaskRay> RavenChan: procmailrc 没白配置
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: RavenChan https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mutt#External_IMAP_support
<MeaCulpa1> arch wiki 是好地方
 * MeaCulpa1 虽然不用arch,但是它wiki很不错
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa1, offlineimap是拿整个邮件的我记得
<jiero> gentoo wiki也是好地方。
<MeaCulpa1> RavenChan: 前两年有人和我说那个可以只拿文件头了
<MaskRay> getmail 比 fetchmail 如何
<MeaCulpa1> RavenChan: 那就不知道了，很久不折腾mutt
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: http://ucarenya.com/blog:2009:8:mutt_handling_multiple_imap
<MeaCulpa1> 看来我09年放弃mutt了
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: gentoo wiki 数据丢了两回了
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 靠不住，有能力的最好把数据抓了，不知道他们数据库开放么
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 你知道的这么清楚！<3
 * adam8157 gmail和公司信箱都是只用mutt和它内置smtp, imap的路过
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 一有问题就会光顾的网站啊那可是，down了谁不惊诧
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 原来你是用Gentoo的额。我总是忘记。
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 你邮件少，mutt没有啥内置的，只是默认的系统fetchmail link而已
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 只有Gentoo不需要折腾
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 我就没怎么安装过　ｄｅｂ
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 老婆每天洗澡的15min我要完成升级，配置等问题，其他distro都要被老婆骂
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 没装fetchmail.. 确实是内置的... 每天自己20封, 公司100封左右吧
<jiero> ．．
<MeaCulpa1> deb我装过很多次，多年前，麻烦得很
<gebjgd> 有了lxc，多distro很轻松
<adam8157> 可能有时没那么多
<MaskRay> 都用 procmail 了，imap 没用了
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: ... whereis fetchmail/send没有？ 没有任何app  link到fetchmail?
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: 有imap我就不会用procmail了，你在怎么proc, 邮件都已经收下来了
<MeaCulpa1> 脏活留给google
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa1: gmail 把 thread 归类的，一定要 imap 吧
<jiero> 快到1点了，昨晚11点睡到早上10点，下午3点开始睡到了 8点。今晚不睡了。
<MeaCulpa1> 邮件都收下来了，你proc还有什么意义...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 装都没装这些东西, https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.muttrc
<RavenChan> adam8157, 喔，又看到你了= =记得没错的话我问过你mutt问题的？
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: gmail的pop可能就没分目录了
<adam8157> RavenChan: en 呵呵
 * adam8157 有imap直接在服务器端filter就好, 自己懒得分
<MaskRay> 我 procmailrc 又白配置了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 问 adam8157 吧，大牛
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 看muttrc看不出来的，要看你系统有没有sendmail
<adam8157> RavenChan: 别介
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 可能mutt真的有内置的....我一直觉得mutt只是个阅读器而已
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 真没装, 我从base搭起来的debian, which过了, 没有返回
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa1: 昨天你说有4个邮箱。是吧
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: o
<MeaCulpa1> iFvwm: 对
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 没发现融科有什么教会啊
<MeaCulpa1> 4个gmail
<iFvwm> nnnd 今天我找旧邮箱。有8个。
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 一楼右边
<iFvwm> 特地找的
<MeaCulpa1> iFvwm: 呵呵
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 摇摆了几次，还是决定 imap 在线看
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: 明智
<MeaCulpa1> 我htunderbird都会卡死
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 哪栋? A or C
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 摇摆了几次，还是决定用 mutt 的内置 imap 在线看
 * MeaCulpa1 每个月reindex一遍mozilla家所有的sqlite
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 就是当中，有健身房那个
<iFvwm> XwinX: .
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 哦 我知道了, 什么时候过去探探
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 去年两个我天天去拉屎两次
<MaskRay> iFvwm: 唤起尘封的 fvwm 了？
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 你是信徒啊，那周末应该去
<iFvwm> 。没。强机不舍得跑fvwm
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: RH在那幢么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 不信 呵呵, 但是觉得有意思
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: -_-! 要移民的话用得着
<iFvwm> 太快了。鼠标根不上。 MaskRay
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: C座北楼9层
 * RavenChan 说实在的opera mail也不错
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 融科以前有群人，周末会搞一种快速开发的活动
<MeaCulpa1> 2天做个原型出来
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 为了信仰移民, 就不会强迫自己别的信仰咯
<MeaCulpa1> 但是做出来的大部分是网站
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 嗯, web, 你跟我说过
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: yeah
<MeaCulpa1> 所以为了一种信仰，人类可以接受任何强加的信仰
<MeaCulpa1> RavenChan: opera代理无能
<eatapple> 恩有人做delphi设计吗？
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa1, vpn..
<MeaCulpa1> RavenChan: opera socks代理无能,所以无视其web以外的一切能力
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa1, 话说opera似乎开始支持socks了？
<MeaCulpa1> opera和webkit众都是代理废柴
<MeaCulpa1> RavenChan: 真的？
<MeaCulpa1> opera以前是可以的，大概5，6年前不行了
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa1, 不知道，我查查
<MeaCulpa1> opera老换内核
<MeaCulpa1> 十几年浏览器作下来，老干砸自己家底的事，可惜
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa1, 没有，还是没有 = =
<MeaCulpa1> opera十几年浏览器作下来，老干砸自己家底的事，可惜
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa1, 老换？
<MeaCulpa1> RavenChan: Opera很老了
<iFvwm> pac代理。sock之前支持的。 MeaCulpa1
<MaskRay> adam8157: 你的配置好慢
<MeaCulpa1> RavenChan: 前年还投靠过Qt
<MeaCulpa1> RavenChan: 前年还投靠过Qt,但是不会搞字体，就转了
<adam8157> MaskRay: 额, 有么, 第一次会建立缓存的
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa1, 我知道= =
<zent00> adam8157: redhat中文站挂了？
<iFvwm> XwinX:
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa1, 无非是UI引擎而已
<eatapple> zent00: ?
<MeaCulpa1> RavenChan: 很多人都搞不定Qt4的字体
<MeaCulpa1> 恩
<eatapple> zent00: redhat?
<MadGirl> i heard redhat was whats being used most of the time for grid computing
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa1, 我以为你在说js/layout引擎
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 那个健身房游泳不错
<adam8157> zent00: www.cn.redhat.com
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 一楼的subway每天会有个便宜的热狗
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 还有游泳呢??? 我要去
<zent00> adam8157: ...thanks
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 一楼还有个供洋货的超市
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 热狗什么意思?
<MeaCulpa1> subway,美国热狗
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 会推一款便宜的?>
<MeaCulpa1> 其实是冷狗~~
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: qt4的PPI怎么调整？
<MeaCulpa1> 恩，那时候我老吃
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: ...别问我，已经被我清出内存了
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: fcitx怎么默认使用？
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 北京气候太差了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 那儿游泳什么价位?
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 没用过fcitx
<jiero> 除了换成中文locale
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 忘了，我只做了次3个月的卡
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 气候还好, 我本来就是北方人
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 哦。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你用 lynx 的？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 谁用lynx...
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 比北方气候差好哇，北京不算啥北方
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 融科那里，邪风大
<MeaCulpa1> 中科院那里都大
<gebjgd> 北京还不算北方？
<jiero> gebjgd: 北京特殊，有太多建筑了。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 有点热, 我家威海的, 风和干燥都好, 就是受不了北京的热
<MeaCulpa1> 威海湿润啊
<jiero> adam8157: 你那太阳很黑阿。
<MeaCulpa1> 地下室都霉味
<adam8157> 威海么?
<MeaCulpa1> 那个啥，融科对面的清真饭馆，蒸羊肉不错
<adam8157> 我觉得除了风大点, 威海气候很好, 而且我喜欢刮风 呵呵
<jiero> adam8157: 额，水难喝。比潍坊湿润的多了。
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 其实威海还好，房子比青岛新
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 刚来, 还不熟悉, 一直吃B1的餐厅
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 哦
<jiero> adam8157: 很喜欢那里的海草房子。
<euroford> MeaCulpa1: 关张了
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐山东的?
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa1, 话说opera现在UI用的是什么？不是gtk吧?
<jiero> adam8157: 恩。
<MeaCulpa1> ....
<adam8157> jiero: 那就是石岛啊!!!!!
<MeaCulpa1> euroford: 真的？
<adam8157> jiero: 我家
<MeaCulpa1> 中科院那块，人还真多啊这里
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 只有石岛才有那个房子
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你配置 text/html; w3m -I %{charset} -T text/html -dump; copiousoutput
<MaskRay>  了？
<jiero> adam8157: 我父母在那里买了单元房。
<euroford> MeaCulpa1: 今年初的事情了
<MeaCulpa1> 那个，转弯路上驴肉火烧...
<MeaCulpa1> 后面那条马路的自制酸奶
<jiero> adam8157:哦。
<MeaCulpa1> 都不错
<adam8157> jiero: 石岛么? 我家在黄海船厂那边
<MeaCulpa1> 我每天光顾
<MeaCulpa1> euroford: 哦...你在哪里高就呢
<jiero> adam8157: 应该是吧。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 这是w3m啊，你怎么看出来lynx的
 * MeaCulpa1 我朋友觉得我是搞it的，住在那里应该很近，呵呵，其实挺远了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 看来我发现的不够啊, 我也比较喜欢驴火
<euroford> MeaCulpa1: 曾今在银谷干过
<MeaCulpa1> euroford: o
<jiero> adam8157: 呵呵。我不熟悉威海地理的。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: /etc/mailcap?
<adam8157> jiero: 呵呵
<jiero> adam8157: 就是东南角落。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 嗯，我这么配置了
 * MeaCulpa1 还是不喜欢北京的天气...驴肉不错，吃多了也不上火
 * MeaCulpa1 搞一斤驴肉再去游泳，爽啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: .驴肉不是山东的么。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 那可能不是我们那边, 呵呵, 海草房子原创是我们那
<MeaCulpa1> 先一碗蒸羊肉，再游泳，出来半斤驴肉，然后酸奶
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 河北的吧，华北到处都有
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 下周带泳裤去上班...
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: :O
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 一共三条泳道，辣妹很少见
<MeaCulpa1> 一般都是大妈
<MeaCulpa1> 有一次看到一个老外，不错
<MeaCulpa1> 结了婚有了孩子，没动力了
<euroford> 那个池子太小了
<MeaCulpa1> 健身的也大多是大妈
<MeaCulpa1> 恩
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 那没什么, 主要是没什么别的运动, 只喜欢游泳和自行车, 看着同事经常踢球 心痒痒
<MeaCulpa1> 但是近啊，随便就能去
<MeaCulpa1> 唉，出差在那里真是孤独
<MeaCulpa1> 每天就是和卖酸奶的聊聊天
<jiero> adam8157: 哦，知道了，我只去了 俚岛 那里。不在石岛。
<MeaCulpa1> 曾经有一次想去北京LUG玩玩，但是地铁出来不知道怎么走...
<adam8157> jiero: 呵呵, 都是很熟悉的地名啊 亲切
<MeaCulpa1> 威海去过一次，暴雨，路上一个人都没
<MeaCulpa1> 威海到处是韩文...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 嗯, 韩国人很多
<MeaCulpa1> 前几年威海房子炒得很热啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 其实整个胶东韩国人都比较多
<MeaCulpa1> 恩，近嘛
<MeaCulpa1> 韩国人真土
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 我们那边海边的房子大概4K吧
<euroford> 这两年韩国人不行了吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 嗯, 相当土 一点不精神
<euroford> 不景气，很多都逃回韩国了
<MeaCulpa1> 那还不错
<MeaCulpa1> 唉，在北京，和那些国有部委的打交道，真没意思
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 我们不是市区, 一个比较牛区而已, 威海市区据说比较贵, 7-8K
<MeaCulpa1> 一个月我就受不了跑了
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 哦，但是海边景色好哇
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 刚开始没觉得, 后来慢慢觉得家那边很漂亮, 现在来了北京, 感觉更强烈了
<euroford> 哈哈，北京不适合人类居住
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 任何地方和北京比，都很漂亮
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: - -! 北京感觉很无趣
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 你没钱
<MeaCulpa1> 有钱的，还是有的玩的
<MeaCulpa1> 不过北京有不少大众化的夜生活
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: - -! 也是, 掩面
<MeaCulpa1> 不像上海，夜生活很无趣
<MeaCulpa1> 比上海还是开放得多
<adam8157> 困了, 想睡觉...
<MeaCulpa1> mglb 上海人娱乐就是打牌唱歌
 * MeaCulpa1 指的是穷人
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 广东人岂不也是
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 和四川人一样, 就是麻将和k歌
<MeaCulpa1> 我说的是年轻人
<MeaCulpa1> 比如说，我的同学们，出去玩就是打牌唱歌
<MeaCulpa1> 忒无聊
<MeaCulpa1> 我爹妈双职工，从小被锁在家里，或者在外面玩泥巴，不知道打牌
<qmake> opensuse 使用过程中偶尔会突然卡死 有什么办法可以找出原因 给点建议撒
<MeaCulpa1> 至于唱歌，连我都能唱得出来的歌，我是不屑于听的，黄种人流行乐不听
 * MeaCulpa1 感觉和同龄人代沟太大了
<MeaCulpa1> qmake: 你这个问题，太笼统了
<MeaCulpa1> 卡死总有原因
<gebjgd> qmake, 什么桌面？
<MeaCulpa1> 比如可以从xorg log着手
<qmake> @MeaCuipal 我自己也觉得无从下手 毫无征兆的卡死 一个星期有那么2 3次吧 kde4桌面
 * MeaCulpa1 受不了SUSE的就是，他们喜欢删上游写在配置文件里的注释
<MeaCulpa1> ... xorglog看
<MeaCulpa1> 还有就是显卡温度啥的
<MeaCulpa1> 我只遇到过这样的...
<qmake> @MeaCulpal 谢谢 我去看下
<gebjgd> qmake, kde4死掉很正常
<gebjgd> qmake, 换成lxde啥的试试看
<qmake> @gebjgb lxde?没听过呢 看来我out了 lxde有什么优点呀
<gebjgd> qmake, google
<MeaCulpa1> 集成度高的，也就这几个的了，KDE是opensuse默认
<metbsd> 垃圾paypal
<MeaCulpa1> qmake: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<^k^> ⇪ title: Magic SysRq key - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<eatapple> ^k^: 在？
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: ?咋了，你要别人捐钱给你了？
<MeaCulpa1> paypal用来付钱很不错，用来收钱就坑爹了
<^k^> eatapple, 你免费的吗？  ㍯ 
<MeaCulpa1> 而且我国的金融系统不停的在干paypal
<eatapple> ^k^: 请问ubuntu11.04 集成显卡可以吗
 * Oicebot 对eatapple说：不可能。
<eatapple> ^k^: 免费？
<^k^> eatapple, 你已婚还是单身？  ㍯ 
<eatapple> Oicebot: 一定要独显阿？
<metbsd> MeaCulpa1, 是啊，你捐不？
<eatapple> ^k^: 单身 怎么了？
<MeaCulpa1> http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnnvf7bDYJ1qaedm0o1_500.jpg
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: no
<metbsd> paypal的服务费是最高的
<qmake> MeaCulpal: 谢谢，好东东啊，得消化下
<MeaCulpa1> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnpp8bCD261qc32gfo1_500.jpg
<MeaCulpa1> 黄种人腰臀比例咋那么接近...
<metbsd> 上点美图行不
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 黄的可以么
<metbsd> 美的
<MeaCulpa1> 没有
<MeaCulpa1> 我每晚睡前都要看tumblr
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lmllfsDLGb1qzojd7o1_500.jpg
<MeaCulpa1> 肛门不是性器官也不是性征，不算黄图
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lkguxedfCA1qb8oz7o1_500.gif
<metbsd> 她的屁股好像没搽干净啊
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 这不是很好么
<xxc> 谁?
<MeaCulpa1> 再说，那里本来就不是很干净的
<xxc> 求真相
<jiero> MeaCulpa...
<happyaron> jiero: 我的chroot坏了，今天上传不了了。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 多等一天哈
<jiero> happyaron: 不是10天吗？
<happyaron> jiero: 从我上传起自动等待10天。
<happyaron> jiero: 问题是我现在没有chroot，上传不了。。。
<jiero> 哦。11天~
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: ?
<jiero> MeaCulpa 我对你的言论的感受
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: ... http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lmntbu5POx1qex4y6o1_500.jpg
<MeaCulpa1> 深夜了么
<MeaCulpa1> 自然要有点变化
<MeaCulpa1> 这个牛： http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnpottjLYH1qlxt6xo1_500.jpg
<MeaCulpa1> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnokp92GBj1qzenl9o1_500.jpg
<gebjgd> happyaron, 换lxc把
<jiero> 哦。去吧。
<happyaron> gebjgd: lxc是什么？
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你落伍了
<gebjgd> happyaron, linux container
<gebjgd> happyaron, better chroot
<happyaron> gebjgd: 哦。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我查查看
<MeaCulpa1> 还是腰臀比例：http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnoyar2EyW1qiphhqo1_500.jpg
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 你口味很重
<metbsd> 怎么都是老外啊
<kiss990a> 学习vim有个方法，使用win32下的vim
<kiss990a> 呵呵，现在主要还是使用WIN系统
<MeaCulpa1> kiss990a: 我一直在用
<MeaCulpa1> 为什么这是学习vim的方法？有区别么
<kiss990a> 怎么样，用好对LINUX下的操作有好处吧
<alvin_rxg> Ri-Li ...
<kiss990a> 因为这也是在win环境中转向linux做铺垫吧
<gebjgd> kiss990a, 不会用vim，你照样能用linux
<ouyuu> 10分钟把 vimtutor 看完就能用 vim 了，高级功能以后慢慢就学会了
<kiss990a> 还有其它的，nano
<MeaCulpa1> o
<MeaCulpa1> kiss990a: 用vimperator/pentadactyl
<kiss990a> vimtutor是什么
<scriptkids> 打开gvim时候终端输出process 6054: arguments to dbus_message_iter_append_basic() were incorrect
<MeaCulpa1> firefox 和 gvim 是我windows里用的最多的东西了，这两个都是vim 键位
<scriptkids> 然后就自动关闭.怎么办?
<ouyuu> kiss990a,  执行 gvim /usr/share/vim/vim73/tutor/tutor.zh.euc ，你就能看到一个简单的教程
<MeaCulpa1> 这个我喜欢：http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnj9psObAh1qgquvwo1_r1_500.jpg
<MeaCulpa1> Dita Von Teese 现在还在Vegas演Matini酒杯泡澡
<kiss990a> gvim，我是在WIN下安装的呢。
<MeaCulpa1> :vimtuter?
<MeaCulpa1> :help
<MeaCulpa1> F1
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 德国女人
<MeaCulpa1> 不是的
<MeaCulpa1> 米国人，可能家里有那里血统
<MeaCulpa1> 此人前夫是Marilyn Manson
<MeaCulpa1> 那个画眼线的家伙
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 那个弱智阿
<MeaCulpa1> http://img.buzznet.com/assets/imgx/7/6/4/7/7/orig-76477.jpg
<ouyuu> kiss990a, WIN 下也有类似的东西，具体文件在哪儿倒是 GVIM安装目录/vim73/tutor/tutor.zh.euc
<kiss990a> ouyuu,  在gvim WIN下也找到了。
<MeaCulpa1> 哥特男配束胸内衣女，绝配
<MeaCulpa1> $VIM 和 $VIMFILES
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: http://www.musicfolio.com/modernrock/marilynmanson_mechanical.jpg
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 很老的专辑了
<MeaCulpa1> en
<MeaCulpa1> 其实此人音乐不咋样
<MeaCulpa1> 也比较主流
<MeaCulpa1> 佳作不多
<MeaCulpa1> 双打比单打好看多了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 基本上都是性无能的人士爱听他的音乐
<MeaCulpa1> -_-!
<MeaCulpa1> ... 奶牛  http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_cy0PDmbFe8U/TOQ0aSsYvFI/AAAAAAAABCE/bZvatSvzkjA/s1600/_MG_7638.jpg
<mayli> 睡觉了
<mayli> MeaCulpa1: 每晚都在发图？
<gebjgd> mayli, 他每个晚上都发情
<MeaCulpa1> ....
<MeaCulpa1> 今晚lp不在
<mayli> MeaCulpa1: 有了avfun,再也不去乱七八糟域名的网站了
<gebjgd> 坚守6park
<igi_> :) hello!
<MeaCulpa1> ..
 * MeaCulpa1 redtube
<MeaCulpa1> avfun A 不多啊
<MeaCulpa1> 都是乱七八糟日片
<gebjgd> 日剧很无聊
 * MeaCulpa1 从不看日本片子
<MeaCulpa1> 上乱七八糟道具，最后骑上去打个冷颤，结束了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 确实
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 没啥新玩意
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 女主角也不剃毛.黑麻麻的一篇恶心
<metbsd> 看洋人总觉得像动物
<gebjgd> 还是白种女人给力
<MeaCulpa1> 恩
<metbsd> 还是黄忠女人给力
<MeaCulpa1> 黄种不给力
<MeaCulpa1> 腰臀比太差
<MeaCulpa1> 一看就不能生
<metbsd> 又不是看生孩子
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 审美是本能和生物原因驱使的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 同意
 * MeaCulpa1 几乎不介意胸部
<MeaCulpa1> 腰和臀重要
<metbsd> 人体是个整体，光看器官有啥意思
<MeaCulpa1> 只有直立行走的人类才会有胸部的区别
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 那当然，但是我们说的是侧重点
<MeaCulpa1> 不可否认腰臀比很有感觉啊
<metbsd> 甚至还应该看气质和语音
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 从不看气质
<MeaCulpa1> 语音，只有日本人玩那套
<metbsd> 这些全部加起来才是高境界
<gebjgd> 白人萝莉相当给力
<metbsd> 否则你真的把自己当动物了
<metbsd> 哪个女人没个洞的
<MeaCulpa1> 这种境界偶没兴趣，纯生物课题而已
<metbsd> 我就是解释为什么对白种人没兴趣
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 地上知了洞多了去了...
<MeaCulpa1> 恩，我也是解释为什么对日本人没兴趣
<MeaCulpa1> 最主要的是日本片子里的男的太傻了
<MeaCulpa1> 纯粹给男人看的东西
<metbsd> 觉得白人干起来像畜生
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 你是一个人看吧
<MeaCulpa1> 要考虑女观众感受啊
<metbsd> 不是
<MeaCulpa1> 日本女人没地位
<gebjgd> 还是看白人做有意思
<MeaCulpa1> A片都不为他们着想
<gebjgd> 比看日剧强多了
<metbsd> 当然要为她们着想，她们也更喜欢剧情
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 她们会喜欢那些萎缩的男人？
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 你错了，剧情，A片剧情比日本的多多了
<MeaCulpa1> 日本的剧情太傻了，都有模式了
<euroford> 我怎么感觉，看白人干，和看白猪干，没什么区别
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 比如，欧美调侃大片的A片版本，多得去了
<metbsd> 这是人的天性，都喜欢美观大方的器官
<gebjgd> 说到美观大方，还是白种人的更好
<metbsd> 但是，比较起来，女人更喜欢情节和感觉
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 日本有东京爱情故事A片版么
<MeaCulpa1> 日剧没剧情
<MeaCulpa1> 不是
<euroford> 也有有剧情的啊
<metbsd> A片大部分都没有情节
<MeaCulpa1> 女人更注重演员
<MeaCulpa1> 所以日片因为男人萎缩，女观众不要看
<euroford> 你是看多了A片了
<metbsd> 我也是助性看的
<MeaCulpa1> 剧情和欧美的差远了
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 那类叫科教片，呵呵
<MeaCulpa1> 剧情，绝对是欧美的多
<euroford> 日本除了A片，还有很多成人题材的电影啊
<MeaCulpa1> euroford: 那是他们闷骚，这种话题欧美70年代讨论完了
<metbsd> 现在对A片没啥兴趣
<MeaCulpa1> 唉，不说了，晾衣服
<euroford> 看来看去，都像猪在干
<euroford> gebjgd: 你上过白种女人吗？
<gebjgd> euroford, 你看的还不够境界
<euroford> 我是说实际操练
<gebjgd> euroford, 哥是有家室的人
<gebjgd> euroford, 我喜欢的不能上。犯法
<euroford> 就当娱乐一下，无妨
<jiero> metbsd我以前看过的欧美A片都是有剧情的说。
<gebjgd> euroford, 你结了婚娱乐下试试看
<euroford> 锻炼身体，陶冶情操而已
<metbsd> 我没上过白种女人
<euroford> 身体出轨，不算出轨
<gebjgd> euroford, 那是你
<gebjgd> euroford, 我又不是你
<euroford> 改变态度很容易的
<metbsd> 白种女人没有亚洲人美的
<MeaCulpa1> hehe
<euroford> 想像一下，有那么多白女人在向你招手，哈哈
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 人土是没有办法的
 * MeaCulpa1 这个类似vi vs emacs, KDE vs Gnome, Gtk vs Qt了
<gebjgd> euroford, 德国白人多的是
<metbsd> 白种人的皮肤普遍较差
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, kde gnome都次
<euroford> 不能近看
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 黑人皮肤好
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, gtk qt都差劲
<euroford> 黑人根本不能看，做恶梦
<metbsd> 基本上外国人都是好了轮廓，都不能近看
<MeaCulpa1> euroford: 其实不一定，黄人乳制品摄入少，皮肤也不好的
<metbsd> 黄人喜欢吃豆类食物
<metbsd> 皮肤也很好的
 * MeaCulpa1 <== 喜欢Latina
<euroford> 10多人中，肯定有好的
<gebjgd> metbsd, 那是你没见过太多的白人
<euroford> 10多亿人中，肯定有好的
<metbsd> 我见的都是欧美的白人
<metbsd> 皮肤极差
<euroford> 不一定各个都好
<metbsd> 而且白人容易有雀斑
<euroford> 只要你能赶上好的就行
<gebjgd> 天朝人皮肤差的更多
<gebjgd> 完全看运气
<gebjgd> 就像你说新疆内蒙古没有美女似的
<MeaCulpa1> 唉，道理很多，日本片子我硬不起来，这是无法改变的，唉
<euroford> 就个人能力而言，能把你能遇到的美人都上了，也是超负荷了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 一样
<MeaCulpa1> 新疆是白种人主流吧
<MeaCulpa1> 维吾尔和哈萨克都是白人
<euroford> 黑色白种人
 * gebjgd 出门买肉。
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 那边猪肉几多？
<euroford> MeaCulpa1: 那你看什么有感觉？
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 我喜欢图林根
<MeaCulpa1> euroford: A, 最喜欢Latina
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 价格？
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 猪都多少钱一公斤...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 比天朝便宜。。。。
<MeaCulpa1> o
<MeaCulpa1> 唉
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 别提猪肉了
<MeaCulpa1> 我现在喝牛奶都喝麦德龙的德国灭菌奶，1L 10块钱
<metbsd> 一个男人一生会操多少个女人
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 我爸妈都受不了北京的物价了
<MeaCulpa1> 牺牲点维生素，保证蛋白质
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 老百姓难阿
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 北京？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 恩
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 来上海
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 上海更离谱
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 北京只是奢侈品贵，上海是基本生活保障都贵
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 我家是帝都人
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 帝都也一样了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 现在啥都贵
<MeaCulpa1> 我喜欢德国香肠...
<euroford> 说是比美国贵了
<MeaCulpa1> 早饭一般是纽伦堡或者图林根
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 他们5号过来，顺便感受下这边的物价
<MeaCulpa1> 当然，国产的香肠只是有那个风味而已，但是已经很好吃了
 * gebjgd 出门
<metbsd> 都是高脂的食物
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 国产的香肠不错
<euroford> 要是没有入境限制，美国人非哭死不可
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1, 我很怀念
<metbsd> 小心肥胖病
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 那其实是腊肠
<MeaCulpa1> 不是一样东西
<euroford> 英国人不是抱怨，中国人炒高了放假吗
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 无所谓，老子110kg
<metbsd> 肥仔
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 再加几kg不算啥
<euroford> ou
<metbsd> 你多高
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 186cm
<euroford> 高大强啊
<metbsd> 怪不得你喜欢白妞
<MeaCulpa1> 这个和体型有关么
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 难怪 主席说你肥。
<jiero> MeaCulpa1没关系，
<metbsd> 我178才85kg
 * MeaCulpa1 典型的黄人JJ
<jiero> metbsd我 180cm 才 60KG哈哈
<euroford> MeaCulpa1: 你是真喜欢白妞，还只是一种愿望？
<MeaCulpa1> 不割包皮不巨大不手术
<metbsd> 你太瘦了兄弟
<euroford> jiero: 有些瘦了
<MeaCulpa1> euroford: 有区别么？我老婆是黄人，但是我们从不看日片
<metbsd> 基本上 jiero 站出来就是一根竹竿
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: ...我要是有你的体重，力量还不减的话..
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 你们看A片？
<metbsd> 多吃肉
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 就是那四大名将里的刀手了
<euroford> 有些事情，就是一个挂念，等实际看到白妞的问题，估计你会打退堂鼓的
<jiero>  哦。
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 肉管饱，不容易发胖
<metbsd> 其实那些都是性幻想
<euroford> 是这样的
<jiero> metbsd 我不喜欢吃中国菜。。。买不起西餐。
<jiero> 哈哈
<metbsd> 现在国内也没甚么肉能吃了
<MeaCulpa1> 中餐太油腻了
<MeaCulpa1> 肥啊
<MeaCulpa1> 油啊
<MeaCulpa1> 中餐用的油，比大肥肉有你的多
<MeaCulpa1> s/有你/油腻
<euroford> 等你到了，韩国，会怀念中餐的
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 我特别喜欢红烧肘子。
<metbsd> 外国人吃的薯类食物其实是最容易长肉的
<jiero> metbsd不信。
<MeaCulpa1> 我记得我在美国吃了一个月奶酪配鸡腿，吃了一顿中餐回去就吐了
<jiero> metbsd我吃的土豆绝对比馒头多了。
<metbsd> 淀粉类食物当然是长肉的
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 不一定
<euroford> 韩餐一滴油星都看不到
<knownbad> gebjgd: tmobile 的 sidekick 4g 超好当 terminal 的。
<MeaCulpa1> 我觉得我们吃得油很不健康
<jiero> metbsd我吃的土豆都可以按吨算。
<euroford> 是的
<MeaCulpa1> 对了
<metbsd> MeaCulpa1, 你的饮食简直就是老外
<MeaCulpa1> 北京的subway做过个宣传的
<jiero> 以前曾经20天吃10公斤土豆。
<metbsd> 我每天不吃米饭不行的
<MeaCulpa1> 北京的subway做过个宣传的，一份盖饭的热量相当于subway feet long 的 2/3
<MeaCulpa1> 北京的subway做过个宣传的，一份盖饭的热量相当于subway feet long 的 2/3, 而且反是脂肪很多
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 恩
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 我爹妈是中餐特级厨师
<jiero> 哦。
<metbsd> subway偶尔调下味道还是不错的
<jiero> 。。。
 * MeaCulpa1 爹妈御用，吼吼
<jiero> subway吃的能吃饱么。。。
<metbsd> 天天吃subway就疯了
<euroford> metbsd: 家里都吃什么？
<metbsd> 家里老婆烧甚么我吃甚么
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 我在北京就吃那个
<metbsd> 素菜为主
<MeaCulpa1> 老婆会烧？福气
<euroford> 厨师回家，是不是都懒得做饭了
 * Oicebot 对euroford说：是的。
<MeaCulpa1> euroford: 不是啊
<jiero> 我吃蔬菜 一顿1KG还是饿。。。
<MeaCulpa1> euroford: 他们动作很快，一会儿就好了
<euroford> 这道也是
<MeaCulpa1> 也不能只蔬菜
<MeaCulpa1> 我觉得肉类最耐饥
<metbsd> MeaCulpa1, 老婆会烧自己就比较懒了
<euroford> 尤其是脂肪
<MeaCulpa1> 蔬菜和淀粉类吃的时候很饱，但是过几个小时就不行了
<metbsd> 肉类不耐饥的
<metbsd> 我以前是肉类为主的
<euroford> 中学的时候好想学过
<jiero> 我饿了，肚子在响。
<metbsd> 一次自助餐能吃十盘牛肉
<euroford> ？？
<MeaCulpa1> 中国人是素食发展起来的，所以蔬菜要多放油，才能吸收那些肉了里富含的营养，现在中国人用传统烹调方式来烹饪肉类，很不健康
<euroford> 怎么回家的？
<MeaCulpa1> ...
<metbsd> 十盘是那种火锅牛肉
<metbsd> 有点带肥那种，爽啊
<euroford> 进黑店了吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 我的身体很瘦很瘦，显然不吸收脂肪的。。。
<euroford> 2两一盘？
<jiero> 差不多那种。
<metbsd> 差不多
<metbsd> 那叫肥牛
<metbsd> 还是很好吃的
<jiero> 我想要吃东西。。。
<metbsd> jiero, 如果你一向都那么瘦，也没有关系
<metbsd> 只要健康就行
<metbsd> 人家还说呢，精干巴瘦，武林高手呢
<metbsd> 我看jiero就是高手中的高手
<igi_> 高手高手！
<igi_> 高高手！
<jiero> 。。。
<euroford> 终于把机器人勾出来了
<igi_> 哇哈哈哈
<metbsd> jiero的女友绝对很性福的
<jiero> 。。。
<euroford> 各有所爱
<igi_> 我是高脚
<euroford> 有喜欢强壮的，也有喜欢斯文的
<metbsd> 还有的今天喜欢强壮的，明天喜欢斯文的
<euroford> 还是你经验多啊
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: :P
<MeaCulpa1> 瘦得性能力据说强一点
<euroford> 别贬低自己啊
<MeaCulpa1> euroford: 客观讨论
<metbsd> 是的，我也认识个体型跟jiero相似的哥们，跟狗公似的
<euroford> 玩法不同，你可以在下面啊
<MeaCulpa1> 我觉的我国人早餐普遍质量差
<MeaCulpa1> 不太重视
<metbsd> 对
 * MeaCulpa1 非常重视早餐
<metbsd> 你早晨吃啥
<Oicebot> 早安, metbsd妹子
<metbsd> 。。。
<euroford> 又来了一个bot
<igi_> 高手高手高高手！请教virtualbox网卡使用internal方式，且删了vboxnet0怎么xp获取不了2003的DHCP分配的IP地址？
<metbsd> 叫我说什么好
<igi_> 你好
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 香肠/培根+皮塔饼/墨西哥饼/英式松饼+Eddam/Gauda/Gromye/Emmental+酸黄瓜+辣椒+牛奶，这是在家里
<Oicebot> 你好呀, igi_小朋友
<euroford> igi_: 从来没有试过
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 到了单位可能会再买一点
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 路过早饭摊可能会再来点中式的
<igi_> 已经没有人使用win了吗
<metbsd> 酸黄瓜不就是我们的酱瓜吗
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 俄式的，泡菜
<metbsd> 你的早餐比我的晚餐还要好很多
<MeaCulpa1> 德国人估计吃这个的挺多，呵呵
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 午餐随便吃，晚餐蹭爹妈
<igi_> euroford 我30岁了，哈哈哈
<metbsd> 怪不得外国人都吃的跟牛似的
<MeaCulpa1> 早饭的境界就是午饭时候不觉得饿
<metbsd> 睡觉了
<metbsd> 晚安了大家
<Oicebot> 晚安,做个好梦, metbsd妹子
<euroford> 88
<Oicebot> 89
<MeaCulpa1> 晚安啊，妹子
<Oicebot> 晚安,做个好梦, MeaCulpa1乖
<MeaCulpa1> hmm
<MeaCulpa1> 我去把冰箱里的培根拿出来解冻
<euroford> 把我也说饿了
<MeaCulpa1> 明天再去麦德龙采购点
<MeaCulpa1> 早餐很重要啊
<MeaCulpa1> 午餐在单位没法保障
<euroford> 打不了炮，吃东西解解馋吧
 * MeaCulpa1 上班随身带胡椒
<MeaCulpa1> 遇到不爽的饭菜，胡椒帮忙咽下去
<MeaCulpa1> 我在北京就靠这个，北京调料除了麻酱和面酱，都很烂，菜也没味道
<MeaCulpa1> 晚安各位，做个美食梦
<Oicebot> 晚安,做个好梦, MeaCulpa1蜀黍
<igi_> ...........
<euroford> 88,去吃东西了
<gebjgd> 累死了
<luoshu> e
<gebjgd> luoshu, 罗鼠
<luoshu> 洛书
<Songfeng> 河图？
<Songfeng> 国学堂 上古天真论：ed2k://|file|%E4%B8%8A%E5%8F%A4%E5%A4%A9%E7%9C%9F%E8%AE%BA.rar|175019509|01F3E542EA24F758680288C58054272C|h=DGMVWRWLCPITTP4BRXRCBRXRIJIDKBBI|/
<^k^> ⇪ 方法名 URLDecode 未找到%E4%B8%8A%E5%8F%A4%E5%A4%A9%E7%9C%9F%E8%AE%BA.rar , 0.16 GB
<igi_> ^k^
<igi_> ^k^ virtualbox
<igi_> help
<^k^> igi_, 我的大脑模式集没有了这种反应。  ㍚ 
<igi_> ^k^, help
<mgccl> hmm, 我一直在找中文Linux社区...
<mgccl> 惊天看到了~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, xbox 360大减价
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 111euro
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 4G内存
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就这个周1
<alvin_rxg> 没电视机啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 额。你犯傻
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, tv karte就可以当电视
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, hybrid的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 倒是那个 dockstar 还有用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 网上有卖的
<alvin_rxg> 算了，不买没用的东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你不是喜欢console么
<alvin_rxg> 你丫又不是我肚子里的蛔虫
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我丫是你的知心
<gebjgd> XD
<alvin_rxg> 屁
<mgccl> xbox可以装linux吧
<mgccl> 你们谁用xmonad? 或者其他非常容易修改的window manager?
<alvin_rxg> 除了 dwm，其他都差不多
<gebjgd> mgccl, 可以上linux
<mgccl> gebjgd: 嗯哼, 表示如果只是100多欧元, 做计算什么似乎还不错
<gebjgd> mgccl, 111 €
<gebjgd> mgccl, saturn
<mgccl> dwm绝对简单.
<alvin_rxg> dwm 你就打个 patch，其他不用了？
<mgccl> 我没有试过dwm...只是看到那压缩后20kb的代码表示的 - -
<alvin_rxg> 20kb 代码？……
<mgccl> dwm的下载就20kb...
<alvin_rxg> 那是压缩的
<mgccl> 嗯哼
<alvin_rxg> 但问题是，那点东西你没法得到你想要的。你要打一堆的 patch，改一堆的代码，才能达到你想要的效果
<mgccl> aha, 这就是为啥我用xmonad...
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> e17路过
<alvin_rxg> xmonad
<mgccl> 我发现我最常用的聊天, 只需要看某个人最后发给我的一个消息. 所以我直接把这个读取最后的message写到xmobar,dzen之类的东西上面.
<alvin_rxg> xmonad  不也简单，也得写代码，也得编译，还要找 dmenu，还要找 dzen, 找 tray ...
<alvin_rxg> 这个其他 东西也能做到，比如 conky + scripts。
<mgccl> 问题是回复. 想要调处一个prompt...直接输入, 回车... prompt关掉, 东西回复掉... 只是dzen, dmenu, xmonad-contrib自带的全都无法用ibus输入中文...
<mgccl> 嗯哼. 我的做法就是让xmobar每秒查看一个文件... 这个文件里是最后的一个消息...
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> 多浪费啊……
<mgccl> -____- 表示不知道有什么其他方法...
 * Oicebot -________- 我的脸比mgccl长。
<alvin_rxg> irssi + script.
<alvin_rxg> weechat/irssi/erc/xchat + script
<mgccl> 一般IM, 我用freetalk的. 所以是个问题. irssi的方法似乎是开一个fifo? 另一个程序读这个pipe? (我记得dzen的教程里面是这样的)
<alvin_rxg> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=45762
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正常。天朝的教育考试制度威武
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> -___-
 * Oicebot -_______- 我的脸比alvin_rxg长。
<alvin_rxg> -__-
 * Oicebot -______- 我的脸比alvin_rxg长。
<alvin_rxg> -__-
 * Oicebot -______- 我的脸比alvin_rxg长。
<alvin_rxg> -_____
 * Oicebot -_________- 我的脸比alvin_rxg长。
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> -_-
<alvin_rxg> -___-
 * Oicebot -_______- 我的脸比alvin_rxg长。
<alvin_rxg> -___-
 * Oicebot -_______- 我的脸比alvin_rxg长。
<alvin_rxg> -___-
 * Oicebot -_______- 我的脸比alvin_rxg长。
<alvin_rxg> -___-
 * Oicebot -_______- 我的脸比alvin_rxg长。
<alvin_rxg> lol
<^k^> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<mgccl> xD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 非城勿扰里的程序员被拒绝了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, saturn xbox 360 111欧
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 没钱买，没时间玩。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 已经买了车了？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 没有呀。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 那你还没钱？ 装
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 买个wii吧。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 那破玩意
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 傻子才玩呢
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 可以博女性欢心。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你都是怎么哄老婆的？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有没有办婚礼？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 从来不哄
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 老婆哄我
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 我老婆不喜欢玩游戏。我买了也是自己玩或者给我老爸玩
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 平时上个debian跑。wii那就是个垃圾。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: debian上跑wii？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 你已经逻辑混乱了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, xbox上能跑debian
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有点。我已经半梦半醒之间了。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, wii那种垃圾完全不可能。而且wii没有我喜欢的游戏
<^k^>  06:00
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-03
<MeaCulpa1> .
<MeaCulpa1> http://mulise.tumblr.com/photo/1280/7172289004/1/tumblr_ln44z5SY0e1qaooc8
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<Evanescence> I see one notice that "microcai" will on Fedora-cn meeting ? talk about emerge-rpm ?
<MeaCulpa1> ...
<MeaCulpa1> Fedora-cn有meeting?
<MeaCulpa1> 我一直以为Fedora用户大部分是工作用Linux回家搞Windows的主
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 用 mutt 自带的 imap 模块在线看 gmail 不错
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 不需要 fetchmail 和 procmail 了
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 用服务器上的规则
<Kandu> ls -a  <-- 這裡 -a 是叫做 argument 還是 parameter 呢?
<Evanescence> MaskRay:
<Evanescence> MaskRay: but IMAP will need time to connect. It is not good when you has a lot of mails on Gmail server.
<Evanescence> MaskRay: BTW, If one mail has a large size like 10M. then mutt's IMAP module will broken. I have experencied
<Evanescence> MaskRay: yes. Gmail's filter is simple and power. But it is in label. switching into label need time too. wasting time.
<MaskRay> Evanescence: offlineimap?
<Evanescence> Kandu: -a is an argument. I this -a "KB" , here KB is an parameter. I could be wrong.
<Evanescence> MaskRay: Mutt + getmail + procmail + sendmail + vim + GnuPG
<MaskRay> Evanescence: pop3?
<Evanescence> MaskRay: pop3 is similar with IMAP. POP3 can be used to download your large amount of mails
<Kandu> Evanescence: thx
<Evanescence> MaskRay: anyway. mutt's inner module like IMAP or POP is not as good as others like getmail or fetchmail. but it is simple for mutt. it's on your own need.
<metbsd> is this becoming english channel?
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 好的，从 fetchmail 切换到 getmail
<Evanescence> MaskRay: on getmail. they said. because fetchmail has some bad things. that's why someone develop getmail.
<Evanescence> metbsd: I'm sorry. Ibus can not start. it becomes weird now in Awesome.
<metbsd> in wwwhhhattt
<metbsd> so that's no more awesome
<MaskRay> Evanescence: Could you share your getmailrc?
<metbsd> i'd suggest you that starting with setting LANG variable properly, Evanescence
<Evanescence> MaskRay: ok. it is simple. if you view official manual will help you get through it.
<Evanescence> metbsd: it worked good before. This means LANG is fine.
<Evanescence> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.com/637228/
<metbsd> Evanescence, ibus-daemon
<Evanescence> metbsd: damn.  I forget i reset keybind into Ctrl-Shift-Space. sorry
<Evanescence> 现在搞定。年纪大了就记性不好了啊
<Evanescence> MaskRay: sorry， can you remove my password on config？
<MaskRay> Evanescence: OK. You'd better change your password.
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 懒得改了，我以前也忘记掉修改就直接发给别人的，反正还有修改密码机制，就算别人进去也没关系。我上面没有什么东西的，全都是订阅
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 不需要 MTA 了（比如 procmail）？
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 需要啊，getmail里有一个是拿到邮件后传递给procmail的，你看看就知道了，把#都删掉好了，我是当作笔记的
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 哦，如果你不需要规则的话，的确不许要procmail了
<Evanescence> 事实上如果你一天只有10个邮件左右 的都可以免去procmail了
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 是不是看 /usr/share/doc/getmail-4.20.3/{documentation,configuration}.html
 * Oicebot 对MaskRay说：千真万确。
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 也可以，我是看官网的，哪儿比较详细
<Evanescence> Oicebot: are you bot?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 没有日期显示 没有关机按钮 没有输入法显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337152 如图，时钟不能激活"在面板上显示时钟” 统计信息: 发表于 由 MY_WAY — 2011-07-03 9:50
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 一般 `username =' 应该不包含 @xxx 的吧，不过包含了似乎也可以
<Evanescence> MaskRay: Gmail是一定要包含的，这是Gmail的机制
<MaskRay> Evanescence: mboxrd 删除邮件的效率很低？
<Evanescence> MaskRay: mboxrd？啥东东？没见过，知道mbox
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 一种形式的 mbox，mbox 删除邮件的效率很低？因为会删除文件的一部分，把后续部分移动到前面
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 因为mbox是吧所有邮件都放在一个文件里的。就好像ubuntu系统的mail一样，只有一个文件，不像maildir，是分散的，每个邮件一个 名字，单独的一个文件，
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 就像你说的，这样当然效率低了，当你的邮件有100个的时候，。。。。想想插入，删除的代码基本 效率就很低
<MaskRay> Kandu: 一般的文件系统，在一个大文件里删除一部分（比如在一个 mbox 里删除一封邮件），效率是怎么样的？
<Evanescence> 但是相对的，maildir也会有慢的时候，但是maildir相当保险，而mbox一旦波坏，就所有邮件都被破坏了
<MaskRay> 还是说文件系统把一个文件储存在若干 block 里，当你删除一部分时，它只是标记下某些（被完整删除的 block）为未占用
<MaskRay> 把第一个 block 和最后一个 block 根据需要把数据移动到 block 开头
<MaskRay> 这样效率就高了
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 我就 2000 多，还是 maildir 吧
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 我的已经145350了，除了姗姗垃圾邮件，其他都没有删除过，Gmail那么打的容量本来就是给用户放邮件，没有让用户去每天删除。
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 但你不是收到本地了……
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 你可以在mutt里设置一个folder-hook，这个我没有设置成功过，其他的我都搞定了，就这个不行。我设置过type为mbox，但是不行。
<MaskRay> Evanescence: mutt 自带的 imap，虽然把文件头缓存了，但启动还要 20秒，所以受不了要用 getmail
<Evanescence> 查看了一下google的主页的代码，怎么那么多？
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 不知道 收下来 后效率怎么样
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 是的
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 收下来打开很快，就算inbox里有200个邮件也很快
<Evanescence> 悲剧的，GFMW，改个Google帐号密码都登录不了
<Evanescence> 有没有人看The Big Bang Theory啊？
<if_else> 你妹，久违的 pental 更新了！
<Evanescence> if_else: 是不是FF5不兼容的那个啊？
 * Oicebot 对Evanescence说：你问我？不告诉你。
<jiero> stlxv 回来了。
<Evanescence> Oicebot: 是另外一个bot？
 * Oicebot 跟 jiero 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 你的配置中 [destination] 部分，type=Maildir 多写了？
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 重复了？
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 下面已经有 MDA_external 了
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 没有，我注释掉了啊
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 没有啊
<Evanescence> MaskRay: I did。
<MaskRay> Evanescence: line 71: type = Maildir
<Evanescence> MaskRay: type = Maildir 是不注释的，下面的MDA_external是给procmail用的，
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 对不起，我看错了，我看到multi—**那行去了
<Evanescence> MaskRay: I'm sorry for that
<if_else> Evanescence: 是的，今天打开 firefox 好像可以用了，一看，last update:2011.07.03
<if_else> Evanescence: 现在可以用了！
<Evanescence> if_else: 差不多，我和vimperator是换着用的，因为用的比较简单，所以也感觉不到什么打的差别
<kiss990a> 我在win下安装了个sshd，然后远程PUTTY连接上去后，是乱码。我putty中选择了utf-8。
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<kiss990a> 简体WIN是使用的gbk 码吧？
<kiss990a> 但是putty里没有gbk，只有isoxxx 和cp 之类的，gbk码是否还有别的名称呢？
<cfy> flash视频下载脚本出shell版本了,只需要wget,  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=337155
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 下载flash在线视频的shell脚本(需要wget)
<MaskRay> 这么复杂，我还是宁愿看 pl
<cfy> 没有吧.....
<cfy> 复杂的是服务器端的lisp.快弄死我了....
<cfy> 改了半天才在vps上跑起来,T_T
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给cfy递上一张洁白的手绢。 R4
<MaskRay> [ "x$1" = "x-size" ]，好像不需要这样写了
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 为什么用Fedora的人不多? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337157 yum还是不错的,没网上说的那么慢,官方源在我这比163还快 很多软件加个rpm-fusion源就能解决,包括gstream和n卡驱动 支持周期和u一样18个月,够长了,用preupgrade升级也比ubuntu平滑得多,我的14就是从12一路升上来的,到上个月全新安装15从没问题 主 ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 好像是.不过还是要""括起来,貌似
<jiero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxG40LvV9A4
<jiero> 晕倒——移植 hildon 到 meego
<cfy> google竟然已经收录了我刚刚发的贴...好快...是推送的么...
<CyrusYzGTt> 爬蟲
<DaBao> 有墙的阻隔，已经慢了好多了
 * cfy 要考 模电了....
<Evanescence> DaBao: 大宝，撒系不里。好久不见
<Evanescence> cfy: 你什么专业的？大二？
<DaBao> Evanescence:  你好！
<cfy> Evanescence: 电子信息工程,嗯,大二
<Evanescence> DaBao: 哈哈，我改了昵称了，以前在红连的时候常见到你
<DaBao> 这段时间工作太忙，而且专心玩手机去了
<Evanescence> DaBao: 你玩啥手机啊？android？
<DaBao> 我是到处串的
<DaBao> 对安卓的
<MaskRay> Evanescence: getmail 收了两封邮件就不动了
<Evanescence> DaBao: 都玩些什么呢？
<MaskRay> Evanescence: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/427472/
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 你对我的getmailrc有修改了什么地方吗？
<soiamso> cfy: lisp 服务器端好搞吗？
<DaBao> Evanescence:  这要是玩游戏，又有几天玩GPS，这两天想搞点翻译
<Evanescence> DaBao: 恩。好啊
<MaskRay> Evanescence: getmailrc http://paste.pocoo.org/show/427473/
<soiamso> DaBao: android 手机？
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 你哪儿网络好吗？
<DaBao> 发现 凯立德 的导航真的非常好用
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 用了 socks5 代理也是这样
<DaBao> soiamso:  是的
<cfy> soiamso:  还好吧,有点困难.有些设置和我本地的debian感觉不太一样.
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 可能是网络的缘故，或者是Gmail的问题，我以前之啊getmail的邮件列表里看到gmail的邮件什么的，getmail处理和别的不同
<cfy> soiamso: 我只是弄了一个fcgi的
<cfy> soiamso: 没有弄lisp的http server
<DaBao> soiamso:  我是因为得知诺基亚和微软打联手，所以改向HTC了
<cfy> DaBao: 刷的miui?
<DaBao> 没刷机，舍不得原装音乐播放器的杜比音效
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 你吧maildir丢了？试试加上去
<cfy> DaBao: 我也有点小后悔.
 * cfy 吃饭去
<jiero> 今天才知道三星的哦。
<DaBao> 要是有帮兄台能把安卓的游戏或软件移植到Linux桌面版来就好了
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 不是有 MDA_external 就不要 Maildir 了？另外：它去重是怎么实现的？我 getmail，C-c，再 getmail，这两封邮件重复收取了
<DaBao> cfy:  为何？
<soiamso> DaBao: smartq T10 不错
<DaBao> T10？
<soiamso> DaBao: 刚上市
<CyrusYzGTt> DaBao§ 用 android的 SDK 虛擬器就可以，，，
<DaBao> 那是平板了
<jiero> 手机www.limofoundation.org
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 我不是说了，那个不好意思我没看到，maildir要的，至于去重，好像是邮件的一个什么id相同才会不在拉取的，具体的就不清楚了
<DaBao> CyrusYzGTt:  我是希望能弄成Linux桌面版原生的
<jiero> 虚拟Android东西不是有开发包么？不知道。虚拟的吧。
<jiero> 和游戏机模拟器没什么区别。。。不如直接模拟游戏机。
<Evanescence> jiero: 那是啥东东？
<DaBao> 对了，能模拟XBOX么？
<MaskRay> Evanescence: Maildir 不需要的吧，file:///usr/share/doc/getmail-4.20.3/configuration.html#destination-mdaexternal
<jiero> 另一个Linux核心的手机操作系统，不同于Meego的QT，它主要搞GTK+
<Evanescence> MaskRay: ok，我去看看，不管怎么样，你加上去试试行不行
<jiero> Evanescence: 还有，有人移植Maemo的Hildon到Meego去~
<DaBao> 现在安卓的应用非常丰富~
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 还是不行
<Evanescence> ji
<Evanescence> jiero: 真的吗？哈哈，我就喜欢那个hildon
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 把那个去重注释掉试试？
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 另外我好像找不到不同的地方。没什么问题的
<cfy> DaBao: 比如拍照啥的我就觉得原版的好(应该是吧,反正miui的让我不爽),还有你说的音乐
<MaskRay> Evanescence: delete_dup_msgids 加/不加 都不行，而且似乎没效果，C-c 后再 getmail 还是会重复收
<Evanescence> MaskRay: maildir是邮件存储方式，MDA——ext是说用外部的软件比如procmail来运送到文件夹。
<DaBao> HTC手机的镜头实在是不怎么好
<cfy> 这样子啊.
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 哦，我想起来了，你的./getmail/目录下会有一个带old的文件，把那个删掉
<Evanescence> 然后重新拉取试试
<cfy> DaBao: 但是我感觉,预览的时候比拍下来的还要清晰....
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 不是的吧。getmail 自带 MDA，如果用 Maildir，可以用它的一些简单 refine 规则
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 如果用 MDA_external，就是不用它的 MDA 模块
<DaBao> cfy:  可能还是设置的问题，我是发现它的自动对焦有点慢，与快门不匹配，关了自动对焦反而还好
<ilovezoe> 有人用roxterm吧
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 我明白了，你说的对，的确procmail里也用到了maildir
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 删了 ~/.getmail/old*，依旧收完两封卡住
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 如你所说，可以不要maildir，这样就是网络问题了，或者在gamil服务器端的问题了
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 我靠我想想。你是不是在Gmail里设置里filter？
 * Oicebot 对Evanescence说：当然是啊。
<Evanescence> 还有，你getmail -a 试试？
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 是的，设置了些 filter
<DaBao> cfy:  而拍人像时，用“自拍”功能拍下来的更好
<MaskRay> Evanescence: getmail -a 也是两封卡住
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 是这样的，如果是有filter，那么getmail好像是不会拉取那些label里的邮件的，所以如果你只有两个邮件在inbox里，那么只能拉到两个邮件
<jiero> 昨天晚上下载了2GB的flac终于填了些用不上的空间:D
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<Evanescence> MaskRay: anyway，你用mutt的IMAP或者web页面进去Gmail，看看在INBOX里是不是只有两个新邮件，如果是，那就是ok的，如果不是，那我也不知道了。
 * Oicebot 对Evanescence说：看起来不太像。
<Evanescence> jiero: 啥是flac啊？
<jiero> Evanescence: 音频无损压缩格式。
<Evanescence> Oicebot: bot对俺很上眼啊?
<Evanescence> jiero: 我靠。你听啥呢？给我分享下？
<MaskRay> Evanescence: inbox 里 814……
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 那我就真的无能为力了，要不你加入getmail的邮件列表里去问问？
<jiero> Evanescence: 在 http://www.ektoplazm.com/section/free-music 随意下载的。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Free Music at Ektoplazm - Free Music Portal and Psytrance Netlabel
<Evanescence> jiero: 哈哈，谢了
<jiero> Evanescence: 不要报太大期待哦。
<jiero> Evanescence: 没事看看 tedtalk 吧。
<win7> ·¹ý
<^k^> win7:say 路过 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Evanescence> jiero: 恩
<jiero> win7: 退吧。
<jiero> win7:  what IRC client are you using now?
<win7> opera
<win7> 现在应该可以了
<Evanescence> jiero: 你说的是TED 那个高手视频网站？
<Evanescence> win7: 你应该升级到win8了？？
<win7> Evanescence: 可惜还没有啊
<Evanescence> win7: 你要是升级了，微软就会放出来的
<win7> Evanescence: 好吧！我升级
<jiero> Evanescence: http://www.ted.com/talks/
<Evanescence> win7: 嘿嘿，你注册了win7吧？再注册win8，顺便9，10都注册了，以防万一
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<Evanescence> jiero: 他们讲的英语我大多听不懂，你英语很行啊？
<win7> Evanescence: 这是你的点子，留给你吧
<Evanescence> win7: 呵呵，不能抢你商标啊。开玩笑啦
<win7> Evanescence: jireo是谁
<Evanescence> win7: 不知到，我不认试这里的任何一个人。。。
<jiero> win7: 你猜？我也不知道你是谁。
<jiero> Evanescence: 可以看字幕的说。
<Evanescence> win7: 我是说现实里，有的人在这里现实中认识，
<jiero> Evanescence: 在周围都说英语的地方肯定。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 没有啊？中文还是英文的？
<Evanescence> jiero: 你哪儿啊？说英语的都？我这儿没有一个人说的
<win7>  '<
<jiero> Evanescence: http://www.ted.com/translate/languages/chi_hans
<win7>  '< ................................................................................
<Evanescence> jiero: got it
<jiero> Evanescence: 我买手机都用 $ 肯定不是在国内的。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 在懒人国度。
<jiero> win7: 不懂你阿。
<Evanescence> jiero: 不明白？
<DaBao> jiero:  太幸福了，不用翻墙
<caoxiaomin> 哪位大虾知道XBMC的插件装上了为什么不能用吗？
<DaBao> 目录没放对，或者那插件不支持Linux
<soiamso> jiero: 裸机都很贵吧
<jiero> soiamso: 什么？
<jiero> soiamso: 手机阿。是额。
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 拜一遍不？
<jiero> Evanescence: N900可以安装XBMC的
<happyaron> roylez roylez_ 主席你这帽子就这样带着了？
<jiero> happyaron: 拜Aron
<happyaron> jiero: 拜见罗姐
<Evanescence> jiero: 我不知到XBMC是啥？
<happyaron> 我说要不要我再挨个拜一遍……
<roylez_> happyaron: 公司的，24小时不关，当然了
<happyaron> roylez_: 原来如此
<Evanescence> happyaron: 拜见happy
<happyaron> Evanescence: 拜见evan
<roylez_> happyaron: 笨harpy
<happyaron> roylez_: 面主席
<happyaron> lol
<jiero> Evanescence: 是媒体播放
<caoxiaomin> 目录放对了，但是TV365什么的插件在里面不显示出来，其它的插件可以显示出来。
<Evanescence> jiero: 哦，我想起来的，一个很打的东东，好像用过，我的Epc上装着太大了
<MaskRay> Evanescence: SimpleIMAPSSLRetriever 三封，比 pop 好那么一点点
<caoxiaomin> 有哪个网站可以下载一些这样的插件呢，下了几个都是外国台，老演A片，看的头晕。
<roylez_> happyaron: 煽下你的翅膀看看
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 呵呵，不是吧，我觉得是网络的原因，我以前遇到过一个没有的。后来不知到怎么搞得，反正现在可以收了
<DaBao> 有一个XBMC论坛的
<caoxiaomin> 网址是多少
<win7> xbmc是什么东东
<happyaron> 出fcitx-sougoupinyin的话，会有人用吗？
<happyaron> 搜狐官方的sougou引擎
<Evanescence> win7: 一个大的媒体播放器，界面像是Google TV差不多的那种
<Evanescence> happyaron: me
<roylez_> happyaron: 或许吧...
<caoxiaomin> 为什么放电影时的声音那么小，已经调到最大了。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 不會
<happyaron> 还有搜狗五笔
<jiero> happyaron: 希望有人能搞个github收集数据库。。。
<win7> Evanescence: 有什么贴点
<jiero> happyaron: 直接起个项目，所有人都上报词库。。。
<caoxiaomin> xbmc
<Evanescence> win7: ???
<win7> Evanescence: 有什么特点
<jiero> happyaron: 而且最好每个人都能选择自己的标签，比如聊天/地域（广东）之类的，利于划分收集用户习惯 +纯属YY
<DaBao> caoxiaomin:  终端，alsamixer，在里面调整一下试试
<Evanescence> win7: 恩，大。鼠标操作。华丽，总的来说就是个小电影院
<jiero> moovida！ 这个相当不错的说。不知道和XBMC怎么比较。
<jiero> XBMC总是给我很奇怪的感觉。
<caoxiaomin> XBMC 我要插件呀。
<DaBao> 感觉XBMC还是臃肿了点。。。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 中文字体问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337164 我用的是英文local， 本来只有微米黑一个中文字体，当然显示中文肯定是微米黑了。 后来我又装了文泉驿点阵宋体，结果中文显示全成了点阵宋了。 怎样不删除点阵宋体而让系统显示微米黑字体？ 我的系统 ubuntu 11.04。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ho121  ...
<DaBao> caoxiaomin:  论坛不是有么，在影音版区
<caoxiaomin> 那个插件放在目录里不能用
<Evanescence> jiero: 对，这个和XMBC很像。功能也差不多，都是大家活啊，我伤不起啊
<DaBao> 看电影，一全屏，管它 XBMC 还是其它什么 C 都木了
<win7> DaBao: 说的非常到位
<win7> 我用个umplayer什么都搞定
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我所知的都是沒有的。即使 fs 有設計這樣的，也得 os 提供接口，能告訴 fs ，現在是“檔案中刪除一部分”這樣的情況。 posix 中沒有這樣的接口吧
<Kandu> MaskRay: 都很慢
<DaBao> caoxiaomin:  插件不是放进去自己出现在一级菜单列表中的，而且有一个什么插件，还是什么是二级菜单中
<DaBao> 好久没用 XBMC 了
<MaskRay> Kandu: 那么 mbox 不适合大量邮件？
<jiero> DaBao: 。。。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不知 mbox 是啥
<DaBao> 请现在仍然在用 XBMC 的朋友来补充吧
<Jakalala> 谁能推荐几个socket 代理呀？美国的
<DaBao> 出去接个朋友去，大家继续神侃~
<MaskRay> Kandu: mailbox 比如 mboxrd
<MaskRay> Kandu: 文件格式很简单，把大量邮件塞在一个文件里
<Kandu> MaskRay: 像 cpio 那樣的?
<caoxiaomin> linux真不好用
<MaskRay> Kandu: 好像也没索引
<Kandu> MaskRay: 那快不了了
<MaskRay> roylez_: 像 procmail 这样的 MDA 一般是怎么判断重复的
<roylez_> MaskRay: 不管的
<MaskRay> roylez_: 那用 pop imap 收，怎么保证不收取到重复的
<roylez_> MaskRay: 没保证
<roylez_> MaskRay: mutt里面删重复的很简单
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 真黑阿。
<MaskRay> roylez_: 也就是说收到就要在服务器上删除？否则还会收到同样的
<roylez_> 不会阿
<roylez_> fetchmail有记录的
<MaskRay> getmail 呢
<roylez_> MaskRay: 一样吧。
<roylez_> MaskRay: Jul  3 12:05:34 localhost fetchmail[1460]: 1000 messages (1000 seen) for roylzuo@gmail.com at imap.gmail.com.
<happyaron> fetchmail大垃圾。。。
<happyaron> 丢附件丢得太严重了……
<roylez_> happyaron: 不会用fetchmail的伤不起
<happyaron> 4
<Oicebot> 5
<happyaron> roylez_: 用的你的配置
<happyaron> roylez_: 批量下载时很容易悲剧
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 咋还折腾fetchmail呢
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 我没
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: 找人写搜狗拼音的wrapper？
<MaskRay> getmail 也不行啊
<qmake> 求问，现在Google plus还能邀请嘛？
<Evanescence> qmake: 自己登录就有
<qmake> Evanescence: plus.google.com吗，我访问的时候总是显示那个邀请界面呢
<Evanescence> 我是登录就有了的
<qmake> Evanescence: 郁闷，人品真差啊
 * adam8157 已然关闭Google+了...
<Evanescence> qmake: 我试试邀请你，你的gmail
<qmake> Evanescence: chiuping86
<Evanescence> qmake: 登录不了，网页卡着不动，看来你得找别人了
<MaskRay> happyaron: fetchmail 哪儿废了？我觉得比 getmail 好啊……
<qmake> Evanescence: 嗯 好 谢谢
<pityonline> adam8157: 太烦了是吗？
<Evanescence> MaskRay: getmail是因为fetchmail有缺点才出来的
<adam8157> pityonline: 有点, 我不适应社交的东西
<Evanescence> 具体就不是很清楚了，的确我用fetchmail也没啥问题
<pityonline> adam8157: 我现在也有点儿讨厌这种形态了
<win7>  :)
<adam8157> pityonline: 人人用了一年就注销了, 至今没有用社交服务
<pityonline> adam8157: 尤其是中国的社交网络圈儿，很多是以讹传讹，以谣传谣
<adam8157> pityonline: 呵呵, 我就是觉得有点聒噪
<pityonline> adam8157: 还有就是无意义的空洞聊天，浪费眼球儿，不过我们很多人都带有这种习惯了
<neolkb> 请教个问题 学.net 和php 哪个更好找工作 或者哪个更有前途
<ilovezoe> 没前途。:-D
<neolkb> --！
<win7> neolkb: 学精了，都好找
<adam8157> neolkb: .net好找些, 但是php更有前途些, 虽然总的看, 都没啥前途
<neolkb> 哦哦
<Pwnna> php.
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> .net.. lol
<Pwnna> both terrible
<cfy> DaBao: 嗯,miui的没有自拍. 我试试关闭
<freeflyi1g> happyaron: 不是有一个吗
<freeflyi1g> happyaron: ibus的后端
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: thunderbird其实挺好用的
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: ..
<jiero> 哦。
<superzheng> zhon
<superzheng> 我
<superzheng> 不会完呢还
<superzheng> 有人吗
<Oicebot> 没……
<superzheng> 我晕倒
<superzheng> 你也使用流捏克斯
<superzheng> 这里面是跟聊天室一样吗
<superzheng> 我刚做的这个系统
<superzheng> 木有人说话都跑了吗
<superzheng> 交流下马
<superzheng> 我是小白
<superzheng> 没人理我夜车了啊
 * Oicebot 理了一下superzheng
<superzheng> 谢谢
<ilovezoe> superzheng: 你好
<superzheng> 你好
<Oicebot> 你好呀, superzhengsama
<superzheng> 你好
<Oicebot> 你好呀, superzheng女士
<superzheng> 终于看到人了
<superzheng> 男士
<ilovezoe> superzheng: lol
<superzheng> 这个是什么聊天室阿
<superzheng> 流内科四的zhongy
<superzheng> 你们都在这里干什么呢
 * ilovezoe 一定要介绍新人来这个irc，带来好多欢乐
<superzheng> 我就是新人，
<ilovezoe> superzheng: 直接提问 耐心等待
<ouyuu> superzheng,  其实这里你可以问各种问题，包括生理健康
<ouyuu> superzheng, 偶尔可以问点计算机相关的技术问题
<superzheng> 是阿
<superzheng> 哦
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: sougou有意把引擎拿出来
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: 不是云的。
<superzheng> 那我最近来是拉拉怎么回事阿
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 是我的问题，是邮件太大了，我应该再多等会儿，刚才用 fetchmail 收下来了，
<ouyuu> happyaron,  qq和搜狗在mac上都出了输入法
<Evanescence> MaskRay: got it
<happyaron> ouyuu: 嗯
<ouyuu> 还是用五笔的安逸，哪儿都能很爽
<MaskRay> Evanescence: getmail 是 Python 的，对性能表示担心……
<happyaron> MaskRay: 没有问题，真的
<Evanescence> MaskRay: python is fine....
<MaskRay> happyaron: fetchmail getmail 怎么都是 C-c 掉后又从头开始收
<superzheng> 这里果然是聊天是
<happyaron> MaskRay: 你没配置好呗
<DaBao> 这里当然是聊天室
<happyaron> MaskRay: 两个我都配置过，不会那样的
<superzheng> windows 里有这个东西吗
<ouyuu> 没吧，cygwin 里面倒是有，没试过
<MaskRay> happyaron: 求配置
<superzheng> 什么是cygwin?
<superzheng> 这里都是中国人吗 ？
<happyaron> MaskRay: fetchmail的找主席，getmail在这里 https://github.com/happyaron/dotfiles/tree/master/.getmail
<kiss990a> 在win32下 的gcc编译系统
<MaskRay> happyaron: 我的和你的差不多 getmail
<ouyuu> 想起来了，似乎有windows下fetchmail+gnus收信的教程
<DaBao> 少部分是，大部分是火星人、金星人、冥王星人，还有潘多拉星人
<happyaron> MaskRay: read all 那个记得要false
<superzheng> 这么多外星人阿好神奇阿
<DaBao> 因为地球人太坏了，不能让他们进来
<DaBao> (^_~)-☆
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 误删ubuntu，重启电脑后出现错误errror:no such partition grub rescue> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337174 我按照论坛里win+ubuntu正确删除U buntu的方法，由于自己的疏忽，只把linux分区删了，而没重建引导目录，结果重启后，就出现了errror:no such partition grub rescue>，悲剧了，我就买了一张win7的系统盘，插入电脑重启后 ...
<superzheng> 地球也就中国哦也有好人了
<DaBao> 这个误删的好悲摧。。。
<qsdiy> 别自恋了   还就中国有好人
<MaskRay> happyaron: 你不分类？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 分，我还有另外的配置
<superzheng> 那还有那有好人
<MaskRay> happyaron: inotify 监控 ~/.mail/inbox 变化再分类？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 没
<MaskRay> happyaron: 看来是不会重收的。真奇怪了，上午用，就是每次 C-c 后又重收
<happyaron> ...
<MaskRay> fetchmail 也重收的
<MaskRay> 现在却都正常了
<happyaron> rpwt
<jiero> IRC很好玩。
<MaskRay> happyaron: 為什麼收下来后再处理呢
<happyaron> MaskRay: 我不是收下来才处理的
<happyaron> MaskRay: 我实际用的配置和这个不一样
<chiki> 这里有人
<chiki> ？？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • TAB不出文件！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337179 我在目录下TAB不出已有的文件，是不是因为原来下载的文件名是乱码，我改了文件名后，TAB的还是原来的文件名？？？？所以找不到？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 space01 — 2011-07-03 13:43
 * Oicebot 对^k^说：应该是的吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> bot to bot,,嗯又見AIbot互相聊天了
<MaskRay> 设置的好可以让它们一直聊下去
<DaBao> 估计聊天速度会相当快
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計用二進制更快
<DaBao> 全是0和1
<DaBao> 一进来就见俩机器人在赛着刷屏，还是壮观的
<freeflyi1g> happyaron: 你咋知道他们要把引擎拿出来呢
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflyi1g§ happyaron 是 新神 ，
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: see gtalk
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 神只有一个，ee
<DaBao> 咦，不是有人和ee扛上了么，后续如何？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我用打神鞭和封神榜以及青帝印和人族聖器給你封的，，
<jiero> huahua的称号是花花吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，是嘩嘩
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 小心ee再给你封了。。。
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 那时神谕一下，我就无能为力咯 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ...神要成聖，要學會聽污衊
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 到時候就是聖諭
<DaBao> 最终是不是就为圣旨？
 * Oicebot 对DaBao说：不是。
<ye> 有谁用opera？
<CyrusYzGTt> DaBao§ 嗯，不是，是 鴻蒙諭=鴻諭
<jiero> DaBao: 玩了 king Arthur‘s gold没？ 写个评论去。
<CyrusYzGTt> ye§ 我用fedora的 opera 11.50
<DaBao> 没有
<jiero> http://kagdev.tumblr.com/
<ye> yrusYzGT，你的11.50有java的问题吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> e, 沒有
<ye> http://www.chess88.net/mychess/chned11.htm，你能看到java的运行吗？
<ye> 我的是ub1104，opera11.50
<ye> 已经安装了openjdk
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的 sandbox 壞了，，不能用了，，我不看，我沒有看過的網站
<ye> firefox能看java的，而opera不知道问题在哪里
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，試試手動靜態指定jvm的地址
<ye> 我用/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk/jre/lib/amd64
<ye> 没有用。
<kiss990a> 编译内核时 *代表什么呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我這裏是 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk.x86_64/jre/lib/amd64/IcedTeaPlugin.so
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<ye> 好像只能指定一个目录吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就目錄
<DaBao> 这个king Arthur，没玩明白是怎么回事
<ye> ub1104@FZKJ:~$ locate IcedTeaPlugin.so /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/amd64/IcedTeaPlugin.so
<ye> 我指定的目录也没有错的啊。
<jiero> DaBao: 简单说，3职业，双方互殴——同时开采地下，修建城堡，战斗。
<jiero> DaBao: 试过OpenClonk/ClonkRage就知道了，好多此类的都很有意思。Corex Command也是。
<DaBao> 我就在拼命的挖矿，但好像不会捡金子
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • openssl的问题 ubuntu 8.10（2.6.27-7 generic adm64） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337184 求救各位大侠了，本人之前没有用过ubuntu，现在需要在ubuntu服务器上安装 nagios的客户端nrpe监控软件，编译nrpe时，提示都是libssl包没有的问题，ubuntu这台服务器又不能上网，我从网下download下来，传上去再安装，发现依赖的包又 ...
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: bot常驻了?
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<pocoyo> Oicebot: ?
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 新手wine war3问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337192 自己在xp拷了个war3 wine war3.exe -opengl后出现 一个提示框写着_______III______windows 不会上传图片。。 还有下面是什么情况 Code: melody@melody-pc:~/game/WC3$ wine war3.exe -opengl err:ole:CoCreateInstance apartment not initialised fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null) ...
 * edison0354 晚上就要出发去南京了……
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<tenzu> edison0354: 去干吗?
<tenzu> edison0354: 买苹果?
<gebjgd> tenzu, 买苹果干吗。要买就买鸭梨
<tenzu> gebjgd: 大城市,鸭梨贵
<gebjgd> tenzu, 苹果哪里都贵
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我家那儿稍微便宜点,不过现在也得好几块一公斤
<gebjgd> tenzu, 行了。有苹果的人
<tenzu> gebjgd: 够了,有娃的人
<edison0354> tenzu: 没钱
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我什么时候有娃了？
<gebjgd> tenzu, 疼博士记性好差
<tenzu> gebjgd: 间歇性失忆
<tenzu> gebjgd: 确认一下你的伴侣是女性对么?
<gebjgd> tenzu, 恩那。我没你那么前卫。非要变性的
<tenzu> gebjgd: 那是神的口味,不是我
<gebjgd> tenzu, 未必把
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我没那重口
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • Wine qq 生成的快捷方式不能打开求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337196 装了wine QQ 但是点它在桌面生成的快捷方式就一闪而过，不能运行，但是在bin文件夹打开就可以，还有就是上线状态会变成离开，请问该怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 stangw — 2011-07-03 16:15
<euroford> ^k^: 这个bot还能干这个？挺好！
<^k^> euroford, 什么是“本”指什么？  ㍨ 
<euroford> ^k^: 并不是所有帖子都转，看来后面还是有人操纵了
<^k^> euroford, 但也有一些。  ㍨ 
<euroford> ^k^: 后面的OP辛苦了，哈哈
<^k^> euroford, 你去过欧洲？  ㍨ 
<euroford> ^k^: 欧洲好啊
<^k^> euroford, 好都好。  ㍨ 
<euroford> ^k^: 哈哈，全世界都好！
<^k^> euroford, 我很高兴你离开了它笑。  ㍨ 
<euroford> ^k^: 哈哈
<^k^> euroford, 我很高兴你发现这个有趣的，未知的人。  ㍨ 
<euroford> ^k^: 你应该吧更多的用户，忽悠到这个channel中，像我这种人没事不会盯着web论坛看的
<^k^> euroford, 我会根据担任顾问的。  ㍨ 
<euroford> ^k^: 这个很麻烦，消耗你大量的时间
<^k^> euroford, 你不说。  ㍨ 
<euroford> ^k^: 建议你改改程序，把中文的月份和日期都补全，如何？
<euroford> ^k^: ㋆ ㏢
<euroford> ^k^: 你既然能报时间，报日期应该也不是难事
<^k^> euroford, 有趣的原因。  ㍨ 
<euroford> ^k^: 感觉你不是中国人，留学生？
<^k^> euroford, 其实我已经没有这样的“感情”。  ㍨ 
<euroford> ^k^: 你的语句很不通顺啊！
<^k^> euroford, 我从来不知道我有一个很流利啊发言。  ㍨ 
<euroford> ^k^: 有意思，希望你能坚守岗位！
<^k^> euroford, 你喜欢的书或电视？  ㍨ 
<euroford> ^k^: 你这个问题，一看就知道是洋人的问话，哈哈。
<euroford> ^k^: 我喜欢读毛选，中国历史
<euroford> ^k^: 军事频道
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<^k^> euroford, 你觉得我的问题看到，外国人采访哈哈。  ㍨ 
<euroford> ^k^: 外国人最怕，有意思，这三个字了，一看到，头就大了
<^k^> ...
<euroford> ^k^: 很高兴认识你，如果你有兴趣，可以邮件给我，an.euroford@gmail.com
 * Oicebot 唱：“euroford我不认识你，你不属于我。”
<euroford> ^k^: euroford也是我在launchpad.net中的ID
<^k^> 重启一下电脑
<cece> .
<gebjgd> euroford, 那个是人机一体的
 * ^k^ 3.0-2-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 19:09:43 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<euroford> gebjgd: 哥们还没睡呢？我看这位^k^是个外国人
<gebjgd> euroford, 现在中午11点
<gebjgd> euroford, 他是机器人
<gebjgd> euroford, 人机一体的
<euroford> gebjgd: 刚才和他（机器后面的人）聊了两句，挺有意思的
<centerpoint> happyaron: linux下有没有类似solarwinds的服务器监控软件? 或者简单的不断ping某台机器也行.能记录日志或者列出图表的
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 紧急求救: ext分区丢失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337201 电脑里原本是安装了windows xp和ubuntu 10.04 的双系统 最近发现linux硬盘快满了 决定放弃windows，把空间全部交给ubuntu 我原本的分区列表是 /dev/sda1 NTFS (win XP C盘) /dev/sda2 Win EXT (扩展分区） /dev/sda5 (未使用) /dev/sda6 (未使用) /dev/sda7 Linux ROOT (/) /dev/sda3 Linux ...
<ilovezoe> testdisk
<^k^> ilovezoe, ....  ㍩ 
<if_else> 各位兄台，如何查看一个软件编译的是否启用了某个参数？谢谢
<ilovezoe> ^k^: 啥子意思。
<^k^> ilovezoe, 方法名 rand 未找到啥子意思。  ㍩ 
<happyaron> centerpoint: 不知
<redmorning> http://imagebin.org/161143
<redmorning> 卸载了重装还是这样子……
<ilovezoe> ^k^: 不知道你说些啥子。后面还搞得时间出来。
<^k^> ilovezoe, 方法名 rand 未找到不知道你说些啥子。后面还搞得时间出来。  ㍩ 
<centerpoint> happyaron: Linux server 异常关机了,重启登陆进去,怎样察看是什么时候宕机的?
<happyaron> centerpoint: 看log吧。
<centerpoint> happyaron: 就是不知道看哪个
<happyaron> centerpoint: 如果执行了关机过程，log里会有，如果是掉电了，就没法了
<happyaron> centerpoint: syslog
<centerpoint> happyaron: 掉电
<happyaron> centerpoint: 掉电的话没法知道准确时间吧。
<happyaron> centerpoint: 除非有中心syslog服务器
<centerpoint> happyaron: 大概时间也行
<happyaron> centerpoint: 看syslog最后一行呗。
<happyaron> centerpoint: 这次开机前的最后一行
<centerpoint> happyaron: 我看看
<namoamitafo> happyaron: syslog在哪里
<happyaron> namoamitafo: /var/log
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 然后哪个文件?
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 我记得那里有内核的, 都是syslog记录的?
<namoamitafo> happyaron: rsyslog?
<happyaron> 呃，没理解你的意思
<namoamitafo> happyaron: syslog是一类软件吧?
<centerpoint> happyaron: load average: 9.68, 9.94, 9.72正常吗?
<centerpoint> happyaron: 同时的top显示:pu(s):  3.5%us, 17.2%sy,  0.0%ni, 73.8%id,  0.0%wa,  0.2%hi,  5.4%si,  0.0%st
<happyaron> centerpoint: 几个cpu核心？
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 记得在装gentoo的时候需要自己安的, 查了下, 果然. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/zh_cn/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=9
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gentoo Linux文档 -- 安装必要的系统工具
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 我不知道debian用哪个
<happyaron> namoamitafo: rsyslog
<namoamitafo> happyaron: dpkg -L rsyslog 没显示 /var/log?
<centerpoint> happyaron: model name	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5310  @ 1.60GHz 8核心
<happyaron> centerpoint: 那没啥问题吧
<centerpoint> happyaron: 刚才service networking restart 远程服务器,但是ssh没断掉,可能吗?
<happyaron> centerpoint: 可能
<happyaron> centerpoint: 不是可能，是就该这样。
<centerpoint> happyaron: ??!!远程的网络中间关掉了怎么还能保持连接?
<ilovezoe> centerpoint: 我试过重启sshd，没掉。network就不知道了:-D
<centerpoint> happyaron: 解释一下?
<happyaron> centerpoint: 那是还没超时
<happyaron> centerpoint: 会话状态还都在
<centerpoint> happyaron: 难以置信..那么 ilovezoe 说的,重启sshd了,怎么会不掉?
<happyaron> centerpoint: 不掉
<centerpoint> happyaron: 守护进程,服务器端的会话进程不是sshd吗? 它都死过一下下, 怎么还能对接的上呢?
<happyaron> centerpoint: 看看 /etc/init.d/ssh 吧 :)
<centerpoint> happyaron: 好
<ilovezoe> happyaron: roxterm没有中文界面，怎么能搞汉化给它。
<ilovezoe> happyaron: 源码里有不少pot po
<centerpoint> happyaron: pidfile记录的会话信息?
<kiss990a> :)
<kiss990a> :(
<kiss990a> :D
<kiss990a> :p
<kiss990a> :o
<kiss990a> :s
<^k^> kiss990a:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<Jeroen___> ll
<Jeroen___> hi~~
<Kandu> centerpoint: ssh 連結每連到新的，都要 fork 然後 setsid 的吧。父進程和 fork 出的子進程就沒關係了。用 kill 進程組的方法也殺不掉子進程了
<Jeroen___> 测试中英文
<^k^> Jeroen___, ....  ㍪ 
<centerpoint> happyaron: 如 Kandu 所说吗?
<kiss990a> ：（
<snoop_fy> test
<^k^> snoop_fy, ....  ㍪ 
<gebjgd> 好久没看sgu，已经到20了
<gebjgd> 爽
<snoop_fy> windows下erc提醒大家用啥工具的啊/
<namoamitafo> windows下erc不能跑?
<snoop_fy> namoamitafo<< 我需要一个提醒功能，比如macos上的growl，linux下的msg send之类的
<namoamitafo> snoop_fy: 哦, 我从来没用过
<happyaron> centerpoint: y
<happyaron> ilovezoe: 翻译zh_CN.po
<ilovezoe> happyaron: 不是zh么？
<ilovezoe> 那么文件名保存为？
<happyaron> 分简体和繁体。
<happyaron> zh_CN.po
<Jeroen___> growl最近有更新~~
<namoamitafo> windows下有tiling wm还稍微能用用
<Evanescence> 有谁用mutt的？
<ilovezoe> happyaron: ok. for i in po*/*;do mv $i `echo $i | sed -e 's/zh/zh-CN/'`;done
<happyaron> great
<phoenixlzx> 嗯嗯...我想问问现在opensuse怎么样了.....
<caleb-> 还没死
<phoenixlzx> 我的意思是...现在用起来怎么样
<euroford> phoenixlzx: 还那样，还能怎么样？
<ilovezoe> phoenixlzx: 图形。好多。点，狂点
<phoenixlzx> ilovezoe: ？？？？
<ilovezoe> phoenixlzx: suse
<phoenixlzx> 我懂了...完全不用命令了
<namoamitafo> 哪个shizhao怎么了
<namoamitafo> 中文wiki的
<isaac> hello
<^k^> isaac, 好  ㍫ 
<isaac> 人好多啊
<Jeroen___> ~~
<Jeroen___> python有中文频道吗?
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 没了verycd，看电影好麻烦。谁有更好的办法呀 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337206 1. http://movie.douban.com/ 找想看的电影 2. http://shooter.cn/ 看相关的中文字幕是否已出(英文4级不行啊) 3. http://torrentz.eu/ 根据字幕找BT资源,不要用中文,如:关云长The Lost Bladesman 4.rtorrent下载,速度还是很快的,对应字幕. 5.终于可以看了 ...
<Kandu> namoamitafo: win32 下的  tiling wm?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 求推薦～
<namoamitafo> Kandu: bug.n
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 謝謝
<isaac> @Kandu
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 不要用哪个二进制文件
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 那个二进制文件几乎无法配置的, keybinding完全不知道, 要用源代码
<namoamitafo> Kandu: http://www.autohotkey.com/download/
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 哦，好的
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 先下那个 Installer for AutoHotkey Basic 不支持Unicode等, 但是只能用这个, 因为他版本新, bug.n用了些新的语法.
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 中文支持的
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 然后 http://www.autohotkey.net/~joten/
<namoamitafo> ^k^: 偷懒了?
<^k^> namoamitafo, 方法名 rand 未找到偷懒了?  ㍫ 
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 嗯 thx
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 怎么, 整win32?
<jiero> 权限额...帮忙怎么整服务器权限啊。安装dokuwiki，然后 Forbidden ，但是运行服务器的用户 同样都是 我自己。。。
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 每次到 win32 下，老是是 Mod4+? 的亂按，然後反應過來，這貨不是 awesome
<namoamitafo> Kandu: bug.n的modkey可以是super, 并且会把"任务栏"隐藏, 有key可以让他显示的, 你参照source下的那个好像叫做config.ahk的文件, 编辑, 里面注释很详细的.
<Kandu> 嗯嗯
<namoamitafo> Windows Vista, Windows 7 啥UAC的我就不懂了, 我用Windows XP
<euroford> namoamitafo: User Access Control
<namoamitafo> euroford: 我说在UAC的情况下tiling wm是否还完好工作.
<euroford> namoamitafo: 给授权啊
<namoamitafo> euroford: 阿, 不知道是否需要?
<namoamitafo> euroford: linux下啥wm根本管不到root啥事情, 但windows就讲不清楚了.
<jiero> 问下。。为啥我的电脑只有2个用户组。。。一个root一个是我。。。
<euroford> namoamitafo: X是需要运行在root
<caleb-> jiero: 基本上不可能
<namoamitafo> euroford: 但是有suid啊
<jiero> caleb-: 哦。
<jiero> caleb-: 帮我。我是菜鸟。
<euroford> namoamitafo: 你遇到什么问题?
<namoamitafo> euroford: 还有我说的是wm不是Xorg
<namoamitafo> euroford: 没有, 别人问win32下tiling wm, 我想补充说下我不敢保证vista/7能顺利运行.
<euroford> 既然敢玩tiling wm，相信不会连这个都搞不定吧
<namoamitafo> install foo bar 和 cp foo bar 啥区别
<caleb-> namoamitafo: manpage 标题就有答案
<emacsyin> 请问debian多久出一个版本？
<namoamitafo> caleb-: attributes是说owner, grp, 还有哪个4位八进制数?
<caleb-> microcai: 最稳定的不是新版，而是 旧版+补丁
<namoamitafo> emacsyin: 2å¹´
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 新版往往有一堆 regression
<microcai> caleb-:  那就是 backport
<caleb-> microcai: 新版往往有一堆 regression
<caleb-> microcai: rhel 最老最稳定
<microcai> caleb-:  一旦打了补丁，我认为就是新的版本了。
<caleb-> ...
<caleb-> microcai: cobol 表示没有压梨
<caleb-> 很多老系统都快乐地跑超老旧 COBOL
<caleb-> 说新东西稳定的都是骗人啊骗人
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 我man里面好像看到也是rwxr-xr-x
<namoamitafo> 新东西没有反复测试怎么能说稳定
<microcai> caleb-:  debian stable 里KDE 才 4.4 吧？
<microcai> caleb-: 不稳定。
<caleb-> KDE 4.x *全都* 不稳定
<microcai> caleb-:  debian 这种，稳定不稳定说的是 .deb 包的打包脚本稳定不稳定吧，完全和上游软件无关
<alpha080> 真胡扯
<alvin_rxg> **
<namoamitafo> 怎么会无关呢
<alpha080> 嗯，在google+里面加了一堆mm XD
<caleb-> microcai: debian stable 有 security team 维护稳定的
<alvin_rxg> _caleb-_
<alvin_rxg> _下划线_
<alvin_rxg> _123_
<microcai> caleb-:  一群门外汉而已。
<caleb-> 鸡同鸭讲
<caleb-> 各执一词
<caleb-> 天水一方
<alvin_rxg> 横批：对牛弹琴
<gebjgd> kde4 确实都不稳定。从来没稳定过
<emacsyin> 各位，我最近发现一个重要现象：铁通的小区宽带，通过路由器后就有一些网站不能访问！！！
<emacsyin> 如果不用路由器，直接拨号，就没这个问题
<jiero> 用的东西越少，越稳定，留下 kwin 和 dolphin 和 kaffeine ，不要几个设置工具，就稳定了。
<alpha080> 不用最稳定。。。
<microcai> alpha080: 不同意。 很多 bug 是因为没装 XX 引起的。
<namoamitafo> microcai: 所有bug都是因为用了才会有
<alpha080> 这个，不太好说吧
 * microcai 开一个 KDE app , 自动在后台启动一大堆的 service , 这是我很讨厌 KDE 的一大原因。
<namoamitafo> 不会开发没人用的程序
<microcai> namoamitafo: 不同意。 ubuntu 头号 bug 是因为很多电脑没用 ubuntu 才有的。
<alpha080> 软件好用就行，管他kde还是什么，至于一大堆服务，内存够用就行
<namoamitafo> microcai: bug #1
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<alpha080> lol
<microcai> alpha080: 让我觉得软件关闭后还有进程在运行，不爽
<alpha080> 个人口味
<namoamitafo> 讨厌gnome的override
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Monitor: Unknown怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337207 在Monitor上查看怎么是Unkonwn呢，而且分辨率才50,但是在NVIDIA那里看的又不一样 另外。。。Ubuntu看久会觉得眼睛很累怎么回事啊？在Win7不会这样的 统计信息: 发表于 由 Just_Fancy — 2011-07-03 19:44
<microcai> 眼睛累是因为 ubuntu 色调不好
<namoamitafo> 设置暗色调很难用啊
<namoamitafo> 浏览网页眼睛总累的......
<alpha080> 依稀记得以前的屎黄色，真心觉得丑阿
<if_else> 各位问个单词，flip 怎么翻译才好？如 set border flip ? 谢谢
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 和你的显示器有关系。
<jiero> 和周围环境有关系。
<wangcong> 有谁用 linux mint 么？
<namoamitafo> 还是黑底白字比较好
<namoamitafo> linux下宋体用啥
<microcai> namoamitafo: wenqy
<microcai> 文泉驿
<namoamitafo> microcai: wqy的宋体是点阵的吧
<namoamitafo> microcai: 打印不能用
<microcai> namoamitafo: 咋了? 你有 300 dpi 的屏幕？
<namoamitafo> microcai: 阿, 是选择tex的默认字体
<namoamitafo> microcai: LaTeX
<jiero> microcai: 我有 267ppi的屏幕哦。
<microcai> aSazsxdcfvgbhnjmk,l.;/'
<microcai> ?.??.mnbvcxzZxcv bnm,/? mbnvcZxcvbnm,./?";.,lmknjbhvgfdsaQAWSEFGTUJHP;'[
<namoamitafo> wqy我用的是黑体, 黑体一般不做正式文件
<microcai> namoamitafo: 你要打印啊？
<namoamitafo> microcai: PDF 我只是问下
<microcai> namoamitafo: 那推荐 Adobe reader 里带的 Adobe Song
<microcai> namoamitafo:  还是 OTF 格式的
<namoamitafo> microcai: 有版权么
<microcai> namoamitafo: Adobe 许可可以用来制作非商业用途的 PDF
<namoamitafo> 有开源字体么
<microcai> namoamitafo:  redistribution is allowed
<microcai> namoamitafo: 开源的 OTF 字体目前没有。
<jiero> 中文的没有。
<jiero> 不过有源文件，自己打包成otf应该可以吧
<microcai> namoamitafo: 不过你可以去 文泉驿 那里帮忙啊！ 别尽伸手主义。
<namoamitafo> microcai: 我先google下
<jiero> Nokia的内置字体很好看，但是绝对不是免费的。。。
<namoamitafo> jiero: 为啥一定么OTF? 我字体很不了解
<jiero> namoamitafo: 因为很多TTF打印的时候打印机会出错。
<jiero> namoamitafo: 很多打印机碰到ttf不工作了
<microcai> namoamitafo: 你要打印自然是首选 OTF
<microcai> TTF 格式打印的时候会走样。
<namoamitafo> jiero: 开源字体能编译成OTF么
<microcai> 这是二次贝塞儿曲线转化到三次贝塞儿曲线，不是无损的。
<Kandu> `tree folding' 這個詞，有沒有流行譯法?
<microcai> Kandu: 折叠？
<jiero> namoamitafo: 问FangQ
<microcai> namoamitafo:  可以。 有原始资料可以经过 fontforge 生成  OTF
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: Dragon’s Tale 好像好玩的。 http://www.dragons.tl/images/screenshots/screenshot4.jpg
<euroford> Kandu: 树状视图？
<microcai> 《kick》 这电影里那个小孩不是说了么？  Dragon Tale's for kids
<Kandu> microcai, euroford: 嗯，想了想，沒有固定譯法
<Kandu> 得看語境
<euroford> 没错
<jiero> microcai: 原来如此。
<microcai> jiero: 什么的原来如此？
<jiero> microcai:   Dragon Tale's for kids。。。
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<microcai> 纠正一下，是 《click》
<sharpshooter> 嘿嘿。mirc过期了竟然还能用。咋个情况
<microcai> !g mirc
<microcai> !s mirc
<microcai> !h mirc
<microcai> .g mirc
<sharpshooter> ....
<microcai> .h
<microcai> !h
<microcai> ~h
<microcai> bot 怎么都死光光了？
<sharpshooter> 不清楚
<sharpshooter> sharpshooter
<jiero> sharpshooter？
<jiero> sharpshooter: http://imagebin.org/161176
<sikao_lfs> Please note, by using Imagebin you agree to its Terms of Service.                        ？？？？？？
<wwb> 向三位机器人问好！！！
<jiero> sikao_lfs: by using anything you have to agree with Terms of Use.
<jiero> sharpshooter: http://zero-k.info/Static/UnitGuide#fac-Cloaky%20Bot%20Plant
<^k^> ⇪ title: Zero-K free rts open source game
<NoIE> http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os
<wwb> niao ren
<NoIE> 这个网址被墙了吗？
<wwb> 都在炫E文啊
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 没有
<wwb> NoIE:) 可以打开啊
<microcai> rts game 都不如 RA2 好玩。
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 我能正常访问。。
<NoIE> sikao_lfs: 谢谢，我再试试。
<namoamitafo> 请问vim里面:sort如何按照第二列排序?
<jiero> microcai: RA2不好玩。
<jiero> 哈哈
<namoamitafo> 有没有类似sort -k2的功能
<alvin_rxg>  :!sort -k2 ...
<richardma> namoamitafo: 直接用sort就好了
<dororo> 有个问题,虚拟机的网络连接会断断续续的,什么原因?
<microcai> dororo: 啥类似的虚拟机啊 ？
<namoamitafo> richardma: ?
 * microcai 讨厌第一次提问信息量=0的提问。
<dororo> microcai: virtualbox
<richardma> namoamitafo: 像alvin_rxg所说
<sikao_lfs> dororo: 你最好说明主机是什么，虚拟机软件。虚拟机里装的是什么？
<richardma> namoamitafo: :!sort -k2 ...
<namoamitafo> richardma: 那样不就没vim了
<wwb> 统计信息来自：http://www.aMule.org(aMule 2.2.6 using wxGTK2 v2.8.11)
<wwb> 文件名: 乌兰托娅.-.[幸福塑料花.DSD].专辑.(ape).ape
<wwb> 文件大小: 293.00 MB
<wwb> 共享率: 0.00%
<wwb> 已上传: 0 字节 (0 字节)
<^k^> wwb:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<namoamitafo> richardma: 做不到比如:3,50 sort的功能吧
<richardma> namoamitafo: 命令模式下按冒号，然后输入感叹号，就可以直接运行bash下的工具了
<HChat> 请问翻墙时VPN是怎么设置的,我弄了很久,就是上不去
<namoamitafo> richardma: 对呀
<sikao_lfs> dororo: 然后网络连接断断续续是虚拟机里的网卡图标不停显示断开吗？
<dororo> 主机是linux,虚拟机装的是xp,虚拟机软件是virtualbox4.0.8
<namoamitafo> richardma: 不能在vim里面修改结果吧
<wzssyqa> HChat: 别在这里问这个问题
<namoamitafo> richardma: 我要从3~50行进行排序
<richardma> namoamitafo: 如果你使用sort能做到，那么vim调用sort不就行了
<wwb> 屏蔽了？？
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: :3,50!sort -k2 ...
<wwb> 我只是贴错了
<richardma> alvin_rxg: 原来是这个需求。。。
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 我要结果显示在vim里
<dororo> sikao_lfs: 正在用迅雷下载,大概10几分钟就断线了,对,网卡图标不停闪
<alvin_rxg> ?
<richardma> namoamitafo: 如果你的vim配置了自动更新的话
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 我是在对一组数据处理, 预先不知道数据会如何, 排序是一种尝试
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 以便发现规律
<richardma> namoamitafo: 复制一份，源文件做备份
<dororo> sikao_lfs: 然后下载速度降到0
<sikao_lfs> dororo: 主机的linux是ubuntu10.04?是不是同时也在下载或者看片子？
<dororo> 在上网看微博
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: vim 会修改的，你可以按u撤销
<dororo> 主机是debian
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 哦
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 阿, 如果用vim内置的sort呢? 用正则过滤第一列
<alvin_rxg> “过滤”？
<sikao_lfs> dororo: 我跟你发生过同样问题。。。。。。我是主机ubuntu10.04 然后用iptables使用nat带一台xp上网。结果xp能QQ,但是网页都打不开。。。。
<sikao_lfs> dororo: 而且迅雷根本没速度。。。。
<jiero> 似乎很多这样。
<dororo> sikao_lfs: 你这个可能是dns设置不正确
<sikao_lfs> dororo: 放心。xp的dns设置正确。
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 算了, 外部调用也不错
<sikao_lfs> dororo: 而且其实能上网。不过主机不能干任何上网事情。。。
<systemf1> virtualbox4.0.8 升级的不好，个人建议 3.几忘记了还好用
<sikao_lfs> dororo:如果带的机器是linux的就都可以正常上网。。。。。。。
<namoamitafo> sikao_lfs: iptables高级
<sikao_lfs> dororo: 我还试过带win7。win7更差。。。。
<euroford> 我的virtualbox是4.0.10的，没有问题啊，迅雷，BT都行
<namoamitafo> sikao_lfs: iptables我默认关闭的似乎
<sikao_lfs> namoamitafo: 可以开开嘛，然后把iptables的几条命令写到/etc/rc.local里
<namoamitafo> sikao_lfs: 太难配置了
<dororo> 有什么软件帮助读log的?
<systemf1> ubuntu 软件中心的virtualbox 也行，4.0.10忘记了之后好像升级后就不正常了
<namoamitafo> sikao_lfs: 如果么用, 我用frontend的, 比如ufw
<dororo> 想看看前天升级了什么软件?读log需要软件吗?
<euroford> Qin ubuntu计划用一个4个字目的防火墙配置工具
<euroford> dororo: 有一个读log的
<dororo> euroford:叫什么?
<jiero> ok
<euroford> 系统日志查看器
<euroford> gnome的
<euroford> gnome-system-log
<dororo> 找到了,原来是系统自带的
<euroford> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> log 不都在 /var/log 么？……还需要特定的软件……
<euroford> 比较弱的管理员，就靠看这个了
<dororo> 不过似乎还麻烦
<euroford> 所谓易用性提高了
<dororo> 不知看哪个
<euroford> 这就不好玩了
<namoamitafo> dororo: /var/log/apt/* /var/log/aptitude
<dororo> 已经归档的怎看?
<namoamitafo> 啥
<Arthrun> iPeipei: 佩佩
<dororo> 已经压缩了的log
<namoamitafo> vim
<euroford> zless
<namoamitafo> vim有默认插件的
<dororo> vim可以啊
<emacsyin> namoamitafo: vim有什么著名插件
<dororo> 不过升级了好多个包,看到眼花了
<namoamitafo> emacsyin: 默认装好的显示gz啥的插件
<soul> hi
<^k^> soul, 好  ㍭ 
<euroford> 欢迎首尔
<soul> 你们好
<soul> 第一次来这里
<euroford> soul: 叫你汉城如何？
<dororo> namoamitafo: 有太多的内容怎样找出想要的?
<emacsyin> namoamitafo: 用来做什么的，gz插件
<soul> 呵呵，还是叫我索尔比较好些
<soul> 只有这一个频道是中文的吗？
<jiero> soul: 搜。。。
<soul> ~~
<wzssyqa> soul: 当然不是
<MeaCulpa> 索尔...troll
<namoamitafo> dororo: gz不是归档
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 索儿是用锤子的吧。和troll一样。
<dororo> namoamitafo: 那是什么?
<namoamitafo> dororo: 只是压缩
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 索尔是以前对于Troll的翻译，那不是锤子，是木棍，你说的是Thor啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa当然 thor
<jiero> Quake ！
<MeaCulpa> ...
<soul> ~~~
<dororo> 升级了一个ifupdown,似乎跟虚拟机没什么关系
<jiero> MeaCulpa 下载了个 Xontonic update，进入后发现游戏内提示声称 ping >100就别玩这个游戏了。。。
<namoamitafo> dororo: vbox不能用了? uname -r
<soul> 如果我想了解下这个聊天系统的话，应该怎么入手~~~英文不是很好，需要中文的资料~~~
<dororo> namoamitafo: 不是不能用,是上网会掉线
<namoamitafo> dororo: 那不知道.
<euroford> dpkg中，负责控制编译i686的变量在哪里？
<dororo> 之前都不会的,真神奇
<wzssyqa> euroford: 什么意思？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: hehe
<wwb> soul:-) GOOGLE里面输入irc,,浏览一个月，，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<namoamitafo> wzssyqa: 比如CFLAGS
<jiero> MeaCulpa你能帮我解决菜鸟问题不？ 我建立革doku wiki结果不会搞权限额。。。无法运行install步骤。
<soul> 看到了，wwb,感谢
<wzssyqa> namoamitafo: 不明白
<euroford> wzssyqa: 编译出的二进制包
<wzssyqa> namoamitafo: dpkg不管这些啊
<namoamitafo> wzssyqa: ARCH
<euroford> 那是在哪里控制的？
<euroford> 这个变量是从哪里读出来的？
<wzssyqa> namoamitafo: i386 amd64什么的？
<namoamitafo> wzssyqa: y
<namoamitafo> wzssyqa: 我想应该不是$(arch)
<wzssyqa> euroford: debian的包，编译时候的CFLAGS什么的是在dh中确定的吧？
<wzssyqa> 比如 i386其实是486
<namoamitafo> wzssyqa: 啥
<euroford> wzssyqa: 应该有一个地方写这个变量的
<namoamitafo> wzssyqa: dh
<wzssyqa> namoamitafo: debhelper
<namoamitafo> euroford: 我知道设置CFLAGS是不全局
<euroford> 应该有一个出处
<caleb-> 其实是 toolchain 的默认设置
<namoamitafo> euroford: 很多包直接干预CFLAGS
<euroford> 每次设CFLAGS很麻烦
<euroford> 应该还有一个系统级优化的地方
<namoamitafo> apt-build
<sharpshooter> exit
<namoamitafo> 从来没找到过/etc/make.conf或者/etc/makepkg.conf类似
<euroford> 如果只是debuild或者pdebuild，应该在哪里设置？
<namoamitafo> 看上去src/debian/rules会设置死
<win7> hi 大家晚上好
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu论坛是学习linux系统最好的论坛， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337215 想当初我对ubuntu不知是司马东东的，不懂就问嘛，在这里只要你问了，就会得到解答的，真的不错，虽然我什么都不懂，也不用ubuntu,我还是喜欢来这里看看，最后还是希望有更多的人，来 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntuwxm — 2011-07-0 ...
<namoamitafo> euroford: 你看rules
<namoamitafo> euroford: 比如我看见twm的包
<soul> 看来这里是学习 linux 的地方啊？？？
<win7> ^k^: 你说话怎么有空格
<namoamitafo> euroford: CFLAGS = -Wall -g
<euroford> 感觉应该有一个系统级设置的地方，每个包单独搞，太累了
<ouyuu> namoamitafo,  其实可以把编译的变量写到一个文件中，就是类似于bsd的make.conf，每次编译前只需要手动 source 下那个文件
<^k^> win7, 方法名 rand 未找到你说话怎么有空格  ㍭ 
<wzssyqa> 是有一个默认值的
<namoamitafo> euroford: 上次就谁说(似乎是happyaron), 虽然有全局设置, 但是大部分debian包都自己设置CFLAGS的, 所以象apt-build这种自动化处理的工具很鸡肋.
<euroford> 只能慢慢看源码了
<namoamitafo> euroford: dpkg-buildpackage的src?
<euroford> 是啊，就是dpkg的源码包
<euroford> dpkg-architecture
<namoamitafo> thx
<namoamitafo> 请问xterm里面如何粘贴东西?
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: ^+v
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: 要经过一定的配置
<ouyuu> ilovezoe, 贡献下代码吧
<soul> 哦，发现你们说的话，我看了头疼，，，，
<ilovezoe> ouyuu: ok
<ouyuu> soul, 这里就是这么乱，聊天室嘛
<soul> 呵呵~~
<soul> 主要是你们的话题，我看不懂~~
<soul> 好像是关于程序类的东西，，，，
<ilovezoe> ouyuu: http://code.bulix.org/6o4xwn-80187
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 在实数a, b之间找一个有理数p/q, 最小化q, 怎么乍?
<jiero> ctrl+shift+v 如果是在x里。
<namoamitafo> MadGirl: 怎么做
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 怎么做
<ilovezoe> soul: 总有你看得懂的。另外。你没在用linux么
<ilovezoe> jiero: 不一定。看过是哪个终端。
<soul> 没有的，直接用的浏览器
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: 为啥更新要sudo xrdb -merge
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 用 stern-brocot tree 吧
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: 是XTerm*VT100.Translations: #override \n 和下面一行?
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: 不知道。反正不用就不行。要不你重启或者什么吧。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啥?
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: 我一直是每次启动计算机执行xrdb .Xdefaults
<jiero> 太阳能电池能充满手机么？
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: 是
<jiero> 似乎不行吧。。。
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: 有这个必要吗
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: 你有DE?
<ilovezoe> 。。
<ilovezoe> 那个搞一次就行了
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: 你是有DE?
<ouyuu> ilovezoe, 代码很好用，谢谢
<ilovezoe> 除非你修改了，修改了的话，重启也ok了
<soul> 请问，有别的频道吗？
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: 还是wm啥的
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: gnome.
<soul> 或者，有别的话题的频道吗？
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: 额, 这会自动加载的
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: e17 fvwm也一样。
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: 而且更新设置不需要sudo
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: 。这是论坛上的。我照抄。:-D
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: 我反正不行
<xch>   擦
<xch> 大家都在啊
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: 每次都要做, 所以写到脚本里面了
<xch> 刚才在英文的频道  汗颜
<xch> 水平太次了
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: 好吧。我是写在~/.Xresources里的
<xch> 要加紧学习了
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: 不知道这两个文件有什么差别。
<xch> 我想问个问题
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这么难?
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: 我这里都不会自动加载
<xch>        为啥logo windows的主题在11.04上无法安装
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: 如果我要绑定到CTRL+INSERT呢
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: 你是写在~/.Xdefaults里的。我写在。。。那里的。
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: 不是, 我要把C-V改成C-Ins
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不确定
<xch>   怎么没有人理我
<xch> 通知～～～～
<xch> 全体下线
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 那你 vim 岂不要换键了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啥意思
<xch> ？？？？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: C-v 不是 visual block
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他用C-V阿, 所以我必须换掉, 换成C-Ins
<euroford> xch: 估计是没人玩过你那个
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我现在xterm无法粘贴阿
<xch>        euroford   哎
<soul> XCH，能告诉我，还有其他频道么？
<euroford> xch: 能说清楚一些吗？
<soul> 或者是 其他话题的频道，，，，
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: 不知道。你看下man或者google一下吧。
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 我可没说
<xch> 无法添加背景
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 只能粘贴"*的内容, 不能粘贴"+, "*我完全可以用鼠标中键, 所以我打算绑到S-Ins上
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 那我记错人了
<euroford> logo windows是什么？
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 人笨, 记性不行
<xch> 登录界面
<euroford> gdm主题？
<xch> 是的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那个Stern-Brocot树是干什么的
<xch> 我想把登录界面的主题换了  可是下载下来无法安装   说安装错误
<euroford> xch: 想换就换，有什么问题吗？
<xch>    安装错误啊
<euroford> gdm-setup
<xch>     ？
<xch> 请教
<euroford> 这个gdm麻烦的很
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你怎么设置粘贴的
<xch>  嗯
<xch>  感谢你
<euroford> 还是手工改配置文件
<xch> 感谢聊天室   感谢IRC  感谢ubuntu   感谢euroford
<ccreat> 请问我ubuntu10.10用skype麦克风有回声是什么问题？
<euroford> ccreat: 减小增益
<MaskRay> namoamitafo:     Meta<Key>V: insert-selection(CLIPBOARD,PRIMARY,CUT_BUFFER1) \n\，现在不用了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这个粘贴的是啥? "+还是"*
<ccreat> 哦，我试试
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 应该是按序看 clipboard primary cut_buffer1 哪个可用吧
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: Meta 可能更通用些，freebsd 的xterm 用 mod? 似乎不行
<Arthrun> iFvwm: 小依阿姨
<Arthrun> iFvwm: 小依阿姨
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不懂, clipboard是啥
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: clipboard: "+  primary: "*
<roylez_> happyaron: http://acfun.tv/html/ent/20110702/214032.html
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 哦, 我想绑定到S-Ins, 这个比较通用
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 怎么写法
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: S-insert 本来就是 primary 吧
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: 找到了
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: 把V换成Insert
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 恩, 我想让他具有clipboard
<systemf1> euroford, 请教快速了解ubuntu基础的方法或者比较好的学习资料有那些？给个网址，因为我想太基础的问题论坛不会回答吧？
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: 直接。
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: 是完整的Insert?
<ilovezoe> systemf1: wiki
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: 对
<euroford> systemf1: 中文手册啊
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: 那行修改成 Ctrl <KeyPress> Insert: insert-selec
<systemf1> ilovezoe, wiki是什么？
<euroford> wiki.ubuntu.org.cn
<systemf1> euroford,太好了谢谢您～！也谢谢ilovezoe
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: thanks
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这样就没法 primary 了吧
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: ubuntu的wiki好?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 鼠标中键, 我可以用touchpad上那个
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: 他要了解ubuntu啊。
<roylez_> iFvwm: http://acfun.tv/html/ent/20110702/214032.html
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: 当然还有别人写的教程。
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: 我也想啥时侯找个东西入门下.
<MaskRay> Shift <Btn2Down>:insert-selection(CLIPBOARD)
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: 我不说那个最好。。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 无限串1234...中尝试找某个字串S, 怎么做
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: 我菜鸟, 不要见怪.
 * microcai 恭喜我和世界上最傻的人结婚了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 前面那个用到了连分数这种难的东西.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 前面那个怎么做
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 黑书的习题, 出处是Ural State .... 1012 Conductor, 我还没搜索
<roylez_> iFvwm: http://acfun.tv/html/ent/20110702/214049.html
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 一一直看上面的题？orz..
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 刚开始看......
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Cocular的说法是这种必备的东西
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: n^2 可行吗
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: n^3 可行吗
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他这里没任何数据范围, 我还没搜, 本来想问下是否是经典问题, 我说那个实数的题, 后面那题也没范围, 反正他放在"枚举法"这个目里面的.
<jiero> 深夜了。
<euroford> jiero: 开始深夜话题了？
<jiero> euroford: 开始玩游戏了。
<jiero> euroford: 哦。平时那些事情谈n和无聊吧。。。没什么新意。
<euroford> 确实如此
<ytx> 请教下我每次运行virtualbox都要运行一次/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup 怎么处理.
<euroford> 那就帮我看源码吧，dpkg的
<euroford> 如何改变DEB_BUILD_ARCH DEB_HOST_ARCH
<euroford> ytx: 你又没装对吧
<cece> 没放到MODULEs里 ,arch路过
<ytx> euroford: 什么没装对?virtualbox官方最新版了.
<euroford> arch是i686,但DEB_HOST_ARCH=i386
<euroford> ytx: 你用的是哪里来的，最好用源里的
<euroford> DEB_BUILD_ARCH=i386
<jiero> ytx: 默认情况下，功能不开启是linux下软件的常规。
<happyaron> jiero: 你是在用sid吗？
<ytx> euroford:   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Version 4.0.10 Edition
<jiero> happyaron: 使得。
<jiero> happyaron: 是。
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯。
<euroford> ytx: 我用的就是这个
<happyaron> jiero: 字体问题怎么解决的？
<jiero> happyaron: 难道要遭殃？
<ytx> jiero: 怎么更改.
<happyaron> jiero: 感觉默认字体很悲剧。
<euroford> 关键是从哪里来的？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他写的Ural State ... Archive 1012 好像不是这题
<jiero> happyaron: 没解决过。。。
<wwb> ytx:-) sudo aptitude update  sudo aptitude install dkms  sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<jiero> happyaron: 我不知道额。。。
<happyaron> 。。。
<wwb> ytx:-) 试试，，
<ytx> wwb: dkms装过了.
<jiero> ytx: 很久不用虚拟机了。1年多了。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 搜索到了, 是1011, 精度只有2位......
<jiero> happyaron: 可惜额。出了什么问题？
<euroford> ytx: 不会又是模块没有构造出来吧
<wwb> ytx:-) o 那就不知道了，，我去年是这么处理的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那个"实数"是这样的: 0.xxxx;
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 什么意思？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这样分母最多10000
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这题大概比较难写的: http://www.nocow.cn/index.php/Translate:URAL/1165
<happyaron> jiero: 感觉debian的字体设置比ubuntu的难看很多，然后我还不咋会整。
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 我暂时都用MicroHei代替
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: http://study.chyangwa.com/IT/AIX/aixcmds6/xterm.htm
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。我彻底地不会整。就用默认的。
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 用那个wqy的有个调节优先级的工具, 尝试下调节出自己最喜欢的保存成.fonts.conf, 我这样的.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 情况特别多啊
<ouyuu> happyaron, ubuntu 给自己的 freetype, libXft,cairo,fontconfig都打了补丁，不知道 debian 有没有补丁过的包
<jiero> happyaron: 我没感觉出和Ubuntu有多大差异的。。。
<happyaron> ouyuu: 似乎是基本都开了。
<happyaron> jiero: 我感觉很明显……
<jiero> happyaron: 我的大概这个样子：http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86901
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是不是还要高精度输出
<jiero> happyaron: 你刚刚改Debian了？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不知道
<happyaron> jiero: 没有，我桌面仅仅是因为字体而迟迟没有迁移
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有个极端输入数据是1000...0(199个0), 这个答案是高精度是显而易见的
<happyaron> jiero: 还是有点发虚
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。我习惯这个样子——或者不在意发虚。
<jiero> 以前用Ubuntu大概也是如此。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: vimperator忽然间C-D变成G了, 估计是bug. 如何初始化下?
<euroford> truetype中的embed没有支持造成的？
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 啥叫发虚? imagebin
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不知道。我 noremap w gt 没用
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 字符边缘不清晰
<ytx> 不知道怎么解决才好.  p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<ytx> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 有毛边
<ytx> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<ytx> as root. Users of Ubuntu, Fedora or Mandriva should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<euroford> 锯齿了？
<namoamitafo> happyaron: imagebin下, 对比了才知道
<ytx> 大家帮看看.
<euroford> aa
<namoamitafo> ytx: 内核版本问题
<namoamitafo> ytx: Debian?
<MadGirl> i think Debian is rolling release
<euroford> ytx: 装内核的开发环境了吗？
<ytx> namoamitafo: ubuntu11 04 pae 内核
<namoamitafo> ytx: 3.6.39?
<ytx> euroford: 什么环境?
<namoamitafo> euroford: 我这里也有这个问题, 因为2.6.39, 我装了headers但是vbox编译的时候说没.
<namoamitafo> ytx: linux-headers
<ytx> namoamitafo: 2.6.38-8
<euroford> 编译KO用的环境
<namoamitafo> ytx: 那不知道了
<ytx> euroford: 全名叫?
<euroford> linux-headers-generic-pae
<happyaron> namoamitafo jiero http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i86902
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 没觉得.
<ytx> euroford: 软件中心说装上了.
<jiero> happyaron: 我看不出区别。。。
<euroford> ytx: 你装的virtualbox是deb包吗？
<happyaron> namoamitafo jiero 你们俩呀………………………………
<ytx> euroford: 原来不是.后来提示有新版本下载了双击进软件中心里自动安装了.
<euroford> 你看看virtualbox的那几个KO编译出来了吗？
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 抱歉, 见笑了
<jiero> happyaron: 你也设置同样的 ppi 和 字体大小看看。http://www.unknown-horizons.org/
<jiero> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86903
<jiero> 错了。。。
<ytx> euroford: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<ytx>  * Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules                                                                                          [ OK ]
<ytx>  * Uninstalling old VirtualBox DKMS kernel modules                             [ OK ]
<ytx>  * Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMS           [ OK ]
<ytx>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel modules                                    [ OK ]
<^k^> ytx:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 对了, 我不应该看的出来的, 我散光.
<jiero> namoamitafo: 同散光。。。
<euroford> ytx: 这不是很正常吗？
<namoamitafo> jiero: 本来看出来的东西边界就不是特别清晰
<ytx> euroford: 但它每次开机都要在终端里跑一遍... ...
<euroford> 估计是原来的老包遗留了某个垃圾文件造成的
<ytx> 全删了重装?
<jiero> namoamitafo: aron已经无语了。
<euroford> 看看启动脚本，应该是有垃圾了
<ytx> 在哪看?
<ytx> 我全小白.
<euroford> 找找那个不在包里
<happyaron> 这个……
<namoamitafo> 哪天我视力能恢复正常的话看
<euroford> ytx: 读启动脚本也行啊
<jiero> happyaron: 什么时候这样了就成了吧？ http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86904
<jiero> happyaron: 手机截图。
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯，这个也不粗。
<happyaron> 不错
<jiero> 所以你买N900吧。
<jiero> 哈哈
<happyaron> jiero: 没钱……
<jiero> happyaron: 1000 不多吧。以你的身份，要捐款很容易:D
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 对了, 你debian下是用firefox的吧
<jiero> happyaron: 或者你去申请个全新的 Nokia N950，全球250台赠送。
<ytx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322139
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Linux内核升级到2.6.38后VirtualBox无法打开虚拟机，重新编译模块也失败。(已解决)
<ytx> 大家这里看一下.
<ytx> 我的问题类似
<jiero> namoamitafo: 没有Firefox的。必须装那个 官方下载的包。
<euroford> ytx: 你的模块不是好好的吗？
<namoamitafo> jiero: 阿, Iceweasel
<happyaron> jiero: 我还是申请吧，捐款还是不要了，没到那程度
<happyaron> namoamitafo: firefox
<namoamitafo> jiero: 现在觉得不好, 打算换Firefox, 感觉Iceweasel似乎不维护的
<ytx> euroford: 是啊.里面回复的方法好像有用.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: man xterm ACTIONS段 有不少键绑定例子
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 维护的
<jiero> namoamitafo: 不要用iceweasel，
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 无线网卡的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337223 本人安装的是Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx在升级和升级前都认不出USB mercury MW150U的网卡，望论坛高手解小弟之燃眉之急。百度谷歌过，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 1497454 — 2011-07-03 22:46
<jiero> namoamitafo: 用firefox+opera
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 知道, 我说感觉上像不维护
<namoamitafo> jiero: 是aptitude purge iceweasel?
<jiero> 恩。你可以。
<jiero> 我不用iceweasel的理由很傻的。
<namoamitafo> jiero: 官方的Firefox是自动更新的, Iceweasel的速度比官方不知道慢多少倍
<jiero> namoamitafo: 那是稳定版的iceweasel阿。iceweasel测试版网页一般没人知道。
<namoamitafo> jiero: 就那个squeeze-backports吧
<jiero> 测试版更新速度就是和firefox差不多了
<namoamitafo> jiero: 就一个firefox在更新啥的, 语言包啥都不同步的, 还要自己去搞, 我觉得也许还不如官方的.
<namoamitafo> jiero: Iceweasel 4.0连Sid都没进, 是Experimental
<jiero> namoamitafo: 他们不用同样的libpng，mozilla的libpng是有apng补丁的，这个就是我不用iceweasel的理由，因为鄙视png组织。
<namoamitafo> jiero: 官方的是不是只要做一个ln -s就ok了?
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 肯定不是。。。
<namoamitafo> jiero: 还要?
<jiero> 具体的我不清楚哦。
<jiero> 我很懒很懒，找了别人打的包。
<jiero> 用了Linux Mint的 Deb 包。
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 对了, 我现在vboxdrv没有怎么办
<namoamitafo> jiero: 官方的能直接运行的啊, 我觉得如果ln -s下应该没啥问题吧
<jiero> namoamitafo: 是的。直接建个 .desktop就好了。
<namoamitafo> euroford: 你说vbox怎么搞?
<namoamitafo> euroford: 没有/etc/init.d/vboxdrv
<jiero> happyaron: Debian Sid现在很多都在变革期吗？为什么 libpoppler发布了 0.1.6了，Debian Sid才 0.1.2 ？准备和GNOME3一起融合？
<franj> 有人知道scim怎样设置用windows键来做切换键吗？我试过其中的"spuer","hyper"键都不行
<jiero> super映射win，通常。
<namoamitafo> jiero: firefox从哪里下载? firefox.com.cn?
<namoamitafo> jiero: 我对这个版本似乎不太放心
<happyaron> jiero: 都在等底层lib的更新
<ouyuu> 用了下webqq，这东西太神奇了...
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 干什么呢？
<franj> namoamitafo: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/new/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Mozilla Firefox Web Browser — Free Download
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 看电影
<namoamitafo> franj: 恩, 正好在开
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 什么电影？
<franj> cn的版本应该有些垃圾扩展
<namoamitafo> franj: 这还不是核心问题
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, sgu
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我以为是什么？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有什么好玩的吗？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 没有
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 几点上班？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, ？
<jiero> 好玩的？
<jiero> 什么是好玩的？
<jiero> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86905
<jiero> Nokia N900的Maemo 5中软件管理器之一。
<fishoneeyed> jiero: 就是可以消遣时间的。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 就是可以消遣时间的。
<jiero> fishoneeyed: 什么都可以。。。你搞个这个吧。
<fishoneeyed> jiero: ？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 学驾照了吗？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 正在学
<jiero> fishoneeyed: 你也是德国？
<jiero> fishoneeyed: http://animatable.com/
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 是不是理论没过？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 还没考呢
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你就说你没过呗，让我笑话笑话你。
<fishoneeyed> jiero: 不是。
<jiero> fishoneeyed: 哦。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 你很无聊
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 我继续看电影了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 无聊才找你。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 我刚从奥地利回来，太忙了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 下个项目美国。鸭梨很大
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 别走呀。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 下了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 忙还看电影？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 忙着睡觉
<jiero> gebjgd: 你那里几点？
<jiero> gebjgd: 我喜欢 3点到7点睡觉——下午。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 别走。
<gebjgd> jiero, 已经睡了下午觉了
<jiero> gebjgd: 接着睡傍晚，准备过夜生活？明天迟到？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 在看非城入扰
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 在看非城勿扰
<kiss990a> 由vmlinuz解压得到的vmlinux，能具体查看它里面的内容吗？
<alpha080> 可怜的淫，早日去找个妹子吧。
<gebjgd> alpha080, ？
<gebjgd> alpha080, 我早就结婚了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 现在国内的女人基本上都是有外国护照就好使
<alpha080> 那就更可怜鸟
<gebjgd> alpha080, 可怜什么？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 什么意思？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 就是说认外国护照？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 好好看看6park上的评论
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 给个链接。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, http://www.6park.com/enter9/first1.shtml
<alpha080> Google+上的人还是很少
<fishoneeyed> alpha080: 还能邀请码？
<gebjgd> alpha080, 什么google +?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我看你是脱离时代了。
<gebjgd> 什么玩意？
<fishoneeyed> 谁有ifttt的邀请？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 自己网上找。
<bbsblare> 我有ifttt邀请，四枚
<alpha080> 就tenzu在那儿喋喋不休
<lk> 刚刚在ubuntu频道被人推荐来这里...
<fishoneeyed> bbsblare: 能给我一个不？
<Wiallim> 大家好。
<lk> 问个问题：怎样在局域网内广播信息呢？
<alpha080> 没试过邀请别人，估计要邮箱
<fishoneeyed> bbsblare: 谢谢。呀
<fishoneeyed> alpha080: 现在停止邀请了。
<lk> 我想告诉同一个局域网内的人不要下载东西
<Wiallim> 我不太会用Xchat。请问怎样把我喜欢的列表保存起来，下次登录Xchat时自动加到列表中。？？？
<qmake> 同求google+邀请
<alpha080> 好像可以曲线救国的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, google voice?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 落伍了吧。
<bbsblare> fishoneeyed: 发了，你查下收到没
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 早就有了
<Wiallim> 啥是google+?
<qmake> lk, 我以前跟你有同样的想法，后来我直接把他网线拔了……
<alpha080> 人肉广播。。。
<fishoneeyed> bbsblare: 收到，谢谢。
<bbsblare> fishoneeyed: 客气
<fishoneeyed> bbsblare: 好玩吗？
<Wiallim> 大家知道怎样加好友吗？
<lk> qmake,这样不好吧.
<alpha080> 好玩啊，可以用来监控老婆的
<bbsblare> fishoneeyed: 勉强吧，如果开发API给Dev，增加些功能就更好了
<lk> 关键是路由不在我手上..
<alpha080> Hack...
<Wiallim> 请问，大家在谈论什么呢？
<bbsblare> lk: 你看下能不能抓包，看下谁的流量最大，然后直接告诉他
<lk> 用什么命令？
<Wiallim> 有热心人吗？
<lk> 抓包我会，怎样在终端发信息给他？
<Wiallim> 没人理我。。。。。。。。。
<lk> 在聊天咯
<Wiallim> 不要欺负新人。。呀。
<Wiallim> 你们在搞什么？
<qmake> 汗……
<richardma> Wiallim: 搞基
<lk> 添加好友不是直接右键就可以看到添加到好友列表了么
<Wiallim> 我第一次来，都不知道大家在谈论什么》
<bbsblare> lk:局域网内的人都不认识？？ 如果认识，直接过去告诉他就行了
<alpha080> 估计在线的没什么人用 xchat
<Wiallim> 恩，谢谢。
<lk> ^_^
<gebjgd> 用xchat的路过
<void1> xchat
<lk> 我这里是个很大的无线路由，有些人不认识..
<Wiallim> 国内的用Xchat的不多好像
<qmake> lk: 找管理员拉拉关系 限他网速
<Wiallim> lk：你知道怎样保存喜欢的频道，下次用Xchat时直接就有，不用再次添加？
<void1> Wiallim: network list - select your networks - edit - favorite channels
<alpha080> 这频道比较水
<lk> 右键不是又个添加到最爱么
<Wiallim> thanks very much
<lk> 我没试过
<lk> qmake, 刚刚在网上找到个 “wall ”
<lk> wall < message.txt
<qmake> lk: 好使吗
<Wiallim> void1:where is "network list"
<lk> 发了信息，不过貌似没什么反应...
<void1> Wiallim: file - network list
<Wiallim> void1:I see that
<bbsblare> lk:  得先确定对方的系统，然后再Google一下怎么发消息给对方
<lk> 恩
<lk> 我正在用linux，windows
<lk> 应该不能受到
<alpha080> 真麻烦，物理攻击吧
<Wiallim> 大家的ubuntu CPU 占用率高吗？ 我的firefox-bin 又是到40%。 看PDF 又是到100%。大家有这用情况吗？
<Wiallim> 我的本本70C。 那冰块降温。
<lk> linux系统？
<Wiallim> 恩。 ubuntu.
<Wiallim> 10.10
<Wiallim> AMD x2 cpu
<alpha080> Alpha080使用指甲刀发起攻击，对方电脑受到70点物理伤害。
<lk> linux CPU 使用率是比较高的
<alpha080> 机箱去洗个澡吧
<Wiallim> 大家说这是为啥。
<Wiallim> 我撞了PPS， win下看视频也就是3-4%。 linux下30-40%。
<alpha080> 没为啥，夏天来了而已。
<Wiallim> 为啥有这么大的差别。
<lk> linux 是用尽可能多的资源来做事
<roylez_> Wiallim: 你mplayer的配置问题
<Wiallim> unbutn啥都好，就是CPU用的太高。
<Wiallim> 是吗？
<Wiallim> 我没有配置过mplayer。
<zujiwoo> 好久不见
<gebjgd> Wiallim, 垃圾发行版
<zujiwoo> ：）
<Wiallim> 那哪个版本好。
<alpha080> Opensuse
<zujiwoo> ~~
<zujiwoo> arch不好？
<zujiwoo> ~~
<Wiallim> 是基于Depine的吗？
<zujiwoo> .....
<lk> opensuse 很好看
<Wiallim> Opensuse在公司接粗过。安转软件方便吗？ ubuntu apt很方便。
<alpha080> Open build
<alpha080> Zypper
<euroford> zypper据说很快
<Wiallim> 没听过。。。
<euroford>  用ariac2作后端下载
<void1> 又在忽悠小朋友
<Wiallim> 谁懂python
<alpha080> 那是新版本才有
<lk> 我用linux主要还是因为兴趣，其实大多数情况下还是用windows
<Wiallim> python 为啥好用？
<euroford> OO的脚本
<Wiallim> 不是呀。除了有些软件linux下没有。采用windows。我基本不用windows
<alpha080> 旧的 zypper 真不快
<Wiallim> 豆瓣，你们用吗？
<Wiallim> 听说豆瓣就是用python做到。
<zujiwoo> 用了arch 换到ubuntu 打命令是个悲剧
<zujiwoo> pacman到底
<zujiwoo> ///
<Wiallim> 咱们也搞个项目做做？
<lk> 艾..选了.net方向，没办法，要看微软混口饭吃了
<euroford> 只要有设计思想，工具换起来，很简单
<Wiallim> 没事，毕竟需要生存吗。
<Wiallim> 我不懂.net 但是微软的技术也很多，很复杂的。
<roylez_> Wiallim: 你太焦躁了，别想项目了，这里的都是自己用着玩的
<Wiallim> 我就想学习学习。哈
<Wiallim> 我觉得国内之所以和国际有差距，就是因为英语不行。
<euroford> 这是个问题
<Wiallim> 不是智力问题，而是看不懂人家说的啥。
<euroford> 你这名字好像就有问题
<roylez_> 今天想学就搞一锤子的linux，明天想玩了就又去windows下搞魔兽，这样是没救的
<lk> 大三的时候搞了一下linux的服务器，想搞这方面的，毕竟冷门，竞争力小点
<Wiallim> 恩。^_^我英语很垃圾。
<alpha080> 歪楼了。。。
<euroford> william
<gebjgd> lk, 冷门。。。。。
<Wiallim> linux服务器冷门呀。
<gebjgd> lk, 那东西一点都不冷门
<void1> 热死了
<Wiallim> 哪个企业没有linux的服务器。
<Wiallim> 恩。
<alpha080> 窘啊啊啊啊啊啊
<euroford> Wiallim: MS
<alpha080> 微软就没有
<roylez_> gebjgd: 要用宽容的眼光看还没完全迈入门的人
<euroford> 说不定也有，不好说
<Wiallim> 有。
<gebjgd> roylez_, 好好
<void1> 要搞那些专用系统的，或许还小冷门
<void1> hpux, aix
<void1> 什么的
<Wiallim> 微软有BSD的。
<roylez_> void1: aix不冷门...
<Wiallim> 和linux差不多。
<Wiallim> aix门槛高。
<roylez_> void1: 现在咱aix下都起zsh，smit挂zsh补全，岗岗的
<Wiallim> 是吧。
<alpha080> Opensolaris
<roylez_> Wiallim: 这点没错，钱的门槛
<void1> roylez_: 因为你是ibm的呀 :D
<Wiallim> 恩，毕竟AIX时IMB的啥都要钱呀。
<roylez_> void1: ...咱公司里面也是大把的人没机会学。还要看工作内容吧
<Wiallim> roylez_:你哪个公司的？
<roylez_> Wiallim: ibm
<lk> 就像裸婚时代里面的一句话，简简单单工作，简简单单生活...杯具阿
<Wiallim> 这么强。
<alpha080> 她Shi前台的妹子。。。
<roylez_> Wiallim: 这有什么强的...
<Wiallim> IBM自己的技术太多了。更别说别的了。
<euroford> roylez_: 我说你怎么，每句比提aix
<Wiallim> roylez_ 当然了500强。能不强。哈
 * void1 打赌Wialim是学生
<alpha080> +1
<lk> 我敢说wiallim是大四
<gebjgd> 而且是很肉质的学生
<roylez_> euroford: 工作的时候玩aix比linux多，呵呵。powervm确实不是盖的，这个很好。其他就不说了
<void1> foxcon也是500强，有人想去吗？
<Wiallim> lk:你也太会才了吧。
<alpha080> 五百强的员工见多了
<lk> 我是大四，哈哈
<Wiallim> 你工作了吗?
<roylez_> Wiallim: 大四的才抱佛脚的钻这里吧
<euroford> roylez_: 很久不玩power了，现在出到几了？
<roylez_> euroford: 7.1
<lk> 我在实习
<void1> roylez_: 我是正好和你倒过来。 用hpux的，也用hpvm :D
<Wiallim> roylez_:向大家学习哈。
<Wiallim> 你在哪？IBM。
<void1> 可惜个该死的hp搞个安腾
<roylez_> void1: ... 旁边就有一坨搞hpux的，打不起兴趣去学他们的。似乎银行用power的多些，越发觉得学他们的没意思...
<Wiallim> 哪有，我的理论基础很好。编程也可以。
<roylez_> Wiallim: 打击你一下吧。基础理论的作用很小。我本科是学物理的
<alpha080> 恩， cpoa看了多少
<zujiwoo> 主席说话了~
<Wiallim> roylez_:那你认为啥有用？
<lk> 搞java
<euroford> 人品
<roylez_> Wiallim: 砸时间玩有用，RTFM有用
<Wiallim> roylez_:经验，技术。业务。。？
<alpha080> 骗 hr用的
<void1> roylez_: 一样的，这不是操作系统的竞争，而是公司之间的竞争
<void1> roylez_: 公司营业上去了，那么那个系统就有用了
<roylez_> void1: ... 你也没兴趣学aix这套咯？
<lk> 我觉得 会些冷门的技术，少人学的技术 管用
<gebjgd> lk, 需求也少
<lk> 嗯
<void1> roylez_: 有机会碰到么，肯定学一下，没机会也不会想去看它
<alpha080> 比如掏茅坑
<Wiallim> 我先下了。 但疼。拜拜。
<alpha080> 可怜的娃。。。
<lk> 班里的牛人都是搞C++ 汇编的..
<alpha080> 101010
<alpha080> 0X2A
<gebjgd> lk, 先找到工作再说把
<lk> 想读研
<roylez_> gebjgd: http://cnbeta.com/articles/147629.htm
<gebjgd> lk, 出国读
<gebjgd> roylez_, 明天xbox打折 111欧
<lk> 我准备去香港读
<ilovezoe> let's jump into the icy water pool.
<lk> hello
<lk> 睡了，各位晚安
<ilovezoe> 为什么翻译出来的东西 不显示快捷键的..我翻译了roxterm的大部分界面
<imtxc> 请教下大家  学习Python 可以推荐本书么 中文的
<jiero> roylez你还不睡？
<Guest> 请问这里可以聊天吗？
<roylez_> jiero: .不困
<roylez_> jiero: 翻翻邮件组就睡了
<jiero> roylez 好。
<Guest> 请问有聊天的频道吗？
<imtxc> 麻烦大家推荐本 Python 的书呢 谢谢
<Guest> 我不懂
<Guest> 不过认为很多东西网上都有
<Guest> 实在没人推荐，可以自己谷歌一下
<euroford> imtxc: 多了去了
<imtxc> euroford: 正因为多嘛
<euroford> imtxc: 你属于什么水平？
<imtxc> euroford: 0
<imtxc> 没有接触过 Python
<euroford> 有C/C++基础吗？
<imtxc> euroford: C  Java  VB 都有基础
<euroford> 那应该没问题
<imtxc> 目前 Python 不会Hello World
<euroford> 可以从《python基础教程》学起
<imtxc> http://www.verycd.com/topics/2858010/
<imtxc> 这一本 是吧
<euroford> 是这个
<imtxc> 驴驼得好慢……
<Guest> 那要看资源是否热门
<ilovezoe1> 不是有个啄木鸟社区么.
<ilovezoe1> 有个快速入门的教程.
<imtxc> ilovezoe1: ？
<Guest> 快速入门后，还得进阶才行
<ilovezoe1> imtxc: [PDF] 简明Python 教程
<ilovezoe1> ..
<imtxc> ilovezoe1: 呀 不错
<Guest> 请问私聊是不是直接和对方相连？
<ilovezoe1> ubuntu里测试鼠标反应的那个翻译是翻译成灯泡么?
<Guest> 请问这里是这里最大的中文频道？
<Guest> ……
<Guest> 我还是白天再来吧
<ilovezoe1> Guest: ubuntu-tw
<ouyuu> linux上看全屏flash电影太恐怖了，电脑温度狂升
<euroford> ouyuu: 你用什么显卡，nv的因该有硬件加速
<ouyuu> euroford,  ATI 很老的显卡，用开源驱动
<euroford> 那就没戏了，只能软解了
<euroford> ouyuu: windows底下也好不到哪里吧
<ouyuu> 额，刚刚测了下，太惨了
<ouyuu> 646 frames in 5.0 seconds = 129.173 FPS
<euroford> 开源驱动3D不行的
<ouyuu> euroford, 用mplayer看电影似乎还可以
<ouyuu> linux 发展太快了，曾经想过用 2.6.28内核 跑官方驱动，后来发现太不现实了。如果内核用老的，Xorg也必须用老的，现在一堆软件还依赖新的xorg
<alpha080> 早安
<euroford> hi 天亮了
<sikao_lfs> 恩,天亮了。早睡早起的 早上好。。。。。。。。。
<euroford> 正好接班，我去睡了
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈，k又偷懒。。。。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-25
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好
<roylez_> iOpera: 神早
<iOpera> 早。找钱。 roylez_
<roylez_> iOpera: ...
<little_imadper_a> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: .
 * little_imadper_a 虽然不知道发生了什么,  但是我支持 ee
<iOpera> lol
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) little_imadper_a
 * roylez_ (︶︿︶)=凸 iOpera
<little_imadper_a> roylez_: 主席, 怎么又欺负我 ..
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，帽子
<adam8157> roylez_: 赐予你力量
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: ....
<MeaCulpa> 蒙坦娜...
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 大丈夫
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/217708 性感的小猫
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我想問問，有什麼好的 linux下的ibus輸入法
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: fcitx
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我想問問，有什麼好的 linux下的ibus手寫輸入法
<adam8157> gfrog: 棍儿刮
<gfrog> iOpera: ee神
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: no idea
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋昨天帝都下大雨了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 超级大
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 2012年的雨比以往来的都早一些。。。
<little_imadper_a> .
<little_imadper_a> kk: hi
<kk> little_imadper_a, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04关机时死机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378983 我的笔记本是vaio ea37， 用11.(04|10)版时也会在关机时死机。 关机时大约有70%的可能卡在茄子色的五个圆点的屏幕或者出现endtrace。我已经google很久了，grub配置文件里加acpi的东西，把一个网卡驱动加入黑名单一 …
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) gfrog
<roylez_> 居然不理我
<gfrog> roylez_: 忙呢
<gfrog> roylez_: 攒了3天的邮件。。
<roylez_> gfrog: 搞基忙？
<gfrog> roylez_: 那是蛋蛋
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席你干嘛带尾巴？
<roylez_> gfrog: 蛋蛋哪里像你这种卢瑟，他的欧巴桑女友多的是
<roylez_> gfrog: 还没上班嘛
<gfrog> roylez_: 说的也是嗷。
<gfrog> roylez_: 幸福的人儿。。。 俺继续看邮件去了。。 一大坨，外加一大坨patch。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 你妹...
<roylez_> ...
<xiangjianfeng> good morning ,veryone..
 * adam8157 yeah 工资到帐 cc gfrog 
<gfrog> adam8157: 同
<gfrog> adam8157: 可惜放在手里没热乎呢就要交出去了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你的财政被管理啊?
<gfrog> adam8157: 还信用卡啊大叔
<huntxu> gfrog: 真好，上班才看郵件
<huntxu> gfrog: 你居然還能攢3天
<gfrog> huntxu: @@
<huntxu> gfrog: 像我們這種苦逼的，放假都得每天看郵件 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<gfrog> huntxu: 用得着嘛，又没卖身给公司。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: +1 虽然我假期也check了邮件...
<gfrog> huntxu: 我在家也会没事儿去check upstream的邮件，虽然这也是工作的一部分，但是在家check完全是另外一种心态啊，可以当作看笑话书之类的。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: adam8157 不然就等著周一上班一直看郵件，lol
<huntxu> gfrog: adam8157 起碼哥現在可以看體育新聞
<adam8157> huntxu: 每天一项主要工作就是看邮件, 无所谓了
<gfrog> huntxu: 你放假在家不也可以看么。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 邮件是看不完的，挑喜欢的看，剩下的直接标已读，lol，剩下要再次review的标记一下放到专门的review time去细读。
<zmcbb30> roylez 金老板
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 高级包
<zmcbb30> roylez 记得那个linux下的远程操作软件叫啥名字不 ？
<zmcbb30> roylez 图形界面的
<roylez_> zmcbb30: ssh？ vnc ？
<adam8157> vnc teamviewer
<zmcbb30> 噢
<zmcbb30> vnc
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 包叔
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 胡须哥
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 好久不见了
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 唔
<zmcbb30> roylez 这个是依依不 ？ ---> iOpera
<roylez_> zmcbb30: .
<adam8157> 到底是叔还是妹...
<gfrog> adam8157: 谁谁？ huntxu 是胡须妹？ @_@
 * gfrog adam8157 爆出惊天大内幕呀。 
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 不是说糊涂徐
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道是 zmcbb30 ？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我在问而已...
<gfrog> adam8157: 还没确认啊，没劲，退散~
<sjd_zeus> 5aeT5ZCN77ya5pa957un5aSnCuaAp+WIq++8mueUtwrlubTpvoTvvJozMArogYzliqHvvJrov5Dnu7TkuLvnrqEK6YOo6Zeo77ya5L+h5oGv6YOoCuWFrOWPuO+8muaDoOmAmuWYieWNjgrmiYvmnLrvvJoxODYxMDMyNzA0OQpFbWFpbDpzamQuemV1c0BnbWFpbC5jb20=
<zmcbb30> gfrog_working: 你白混了
<zmcbb30> gfrog_working: 你见过有妹子白天出现 ？
<huntxu> sjd_zeus: 嚓
<huntxu> 居然連電話都給  sjd_zeus
<sjd_zeus> 怕啥
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 主管好
<MeaCulpa> 你们是不是搞错频道了，这里是公共chn, 不是RH内部IRC...
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: 他之前说了些什么？
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: 没什么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没说内部的事情啊...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没说你说了阿
<adam8157> hamo: 叫一个
<hamo> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 只是，要是你老板都来，你们一个个叫过来，累不累...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 侵略 侵略 侵略河北省 嘿!
<adam8157> hamo: any news?
<jzmer> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/25/%23ubuntu-cn.txt 好像不是最新的
<jzmer> 哪里可以找到最新的 channel log?
<hamo> no..
<adam8157> hamo: 应届生你好
<jzmer> 你们这群带路党
<adam8157> hamo: 度娘给你offer了没
<hamo> adam8157  这个当然，老大一点不想我走
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<hamo> adam8157  米国还没上班
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<huntxu> hamo: 蹦一個
<hamo> huntxu  胡子叔...
<adam8157> hamo: 他就比你大一岁...
<imtxc> 请教各位个问题，天气多云和阴到底是什么区别？
<hamo> adam8157 那多好，显得年轻
<huntxu> imtxc: 多雲的時候，藍天面積為80%-10%
<adam8157> 高低厚薄
<huntxu> imtxc: 陰為 0% lol
<imtxc> 这样啊，在兰州待习惯了，没这样的意识了。，
<imtxc> 原来多云的时候会有蓝天啊，俺那里晴的时候都没蓝天。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有木有ubuntu puppet的资料啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378987 本菜鸟想在ubuntu下搭建一个puppet环境，但由于缺少这方面的资料，不知道坛里有木有朋友有这方面的详细资料。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mswwjick — 2012-06-25 10:52
<imtxc> 今天看了两次预报早上还说多云这会说阴才有了疑惑。
<Guest59351> i want to install archlinux on my vps ,is 3 g big enough for the system ?
<huntxu> Guest15142: 基本系統還行吧
<\rs> ofan: hama:  如何验证并修正 utf8 编码的文档
<Guest59351> huntxu: thx
<adam8157> \rs: enca & iconv?
<Guest59351> iconv -f utf8 -t gbk XXX
<\rs> adam8157: iconv -f utf8 -t utf8 后一样，但是我一个 haskell Text 的库报 \xb3 无法 decode
<adam8157> \rs: -cs
<sjd_zeus> 谁搞过ERP系统的实施
<huntxu> sjd_zeus: 雖不明，但覺厲
<sjd_zeus> huntxu: ?
<richard_ma> 神仙们，我想在shell下只cat文件的特定一行肿么办
<richard_ma> 比如只想cat文件的第三行
<richard_ma> head -n 3 | tail -n 1
<richard_ma> 还有比这个靠谱的么？
<adam8157> richard_ma: awk
<richard_ma> adam8157:  额，不会，但是应该是能实现的，有没有shell编程靠谱版本的？
<adam8157> richard_ma: cat也不是shell内置命令
<MeaCulpa> sed 'n/p'
<hamo> richard_ma readline然后计数，把第3行echo出来
<MeaCulpa> awk 'NR==XXX'
<MeaCulpa> shell内置没搞头
<MeaCulpa> while read file 然后自己计数~~
<richard_ma> MeaCulpa: 我还是head + tail吧，sed和awk都要慢慢学学了
<MeaCulpa> richard_ma: 你不是在问shell么
<MeaCulpa> richard_ma: 怎么又转到那上面去了
<richard_ma> MeaCulpa: 转到什么上去了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 他只是不想动用重量级的东西而已 不是要求内置
<MeaCulpa> richard_ma: coreutils
<\rs> richard_ma: sed -n '2{p;q}'
<richard_ma> 、r
<richard_ma> \rs: p和q是参数么？
<MeaCulpa> richard_ma: 是操作符
<MeaCulpa> p for Print, q for Quit
<richard_ma> MeaCulpa: 感谢
<richard_ma> \rs: 可以的，谢谢
<sjd_zeus> 这个除了你们几个程序员之外没有做其他职业的在吗
<richard_ma> sjd_zeus: 我不是程序员啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这其实是个很有意思的课题，文件大的时候，资源，效率，速度的取舍，堆，栈, shell vs sed/awk, 管道的能力
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我常常那些好多管道的家伙，但是有时候管道多了，却比在一个解释器里搞死灵活
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 我也不是程序员
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯, 我喜欢简单粗暴的方式
<MeaCulpa> 尤其超大文件，那些丑陋的管道接管道，反而容易控制
<MeaCulpa> 甚至解释器IPL搞不定
<hamo> adam8157 zd回去上班了？
<adam8157> hamo: Jul 1
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 这里没几个程序员吧，程序员用Linux的很少吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 程序员难道不都是用Linux和Mac的么...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 大部分用windows
<ofan> 程序员都用windows
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 就算是linux mac, 大部分是用来跑一下工程而已
<hamo> ...
<ofan> linux程序员叫hacker,mac程序员叫developer,win的叫广大码农
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Make living on Linux, not living with Linux
<bird2> 那要看什么程序员了,.net的能在linux上开发吗
<MeaCulpa> bird2: 可以
 * adam8157 lunch
<bird2> 太勉强了
 * MeaCulpa 觉得我国最大Linux用户群体是上去编译的嵌入式码农吧
 * gfrog 吃饭好积极的蛋蛋 adam8157 
 * MeaCulpa 他们回家还是Win
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我怀疑也是。
<bird2> win无法替代,因为还在dota
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 至少我认识的都是
<MeaCulpa> bird2: 那是个人喜好，中国人的游戏喜好而已
<MeaCulpa> dota我就不喜欢，傻不垃圾
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那一坨人办公机都是win，只是ssh到服务器上去vim/gcc/make，神马unix的设计哲学放在他们那都是扯淡。
<bird2> MealCulpa : 我们这都是ssh
<hamo> gfrog 基蛙君说得对
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我也ssh... 我windows开sshd :)
<bird2> mac上开发,没发现有什么优势呀
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 两边互ssh~~
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你们办公用Fedora?
<roylez_> hamo: 基蛤蟆
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 体外受精的品种怎么搞基？
<hoxily> MeaCulpa: windows开sshd，是用cmd.exe来作shell吗？
<MeaCulpa> hoxily: 是，可以
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 体外搞基？高级搞基？
<MeaCulpa> hoxily: 当然也可以开cygwin, 也可以开native ksh bash zwsh
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不知道...互撸
 * huntxu 互擼好
<palomino|working> ......
<roylez_> palomino|working: 破马
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> .........
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ┴┴ ︵╰(‵□′)╯︵ ┴┴
 * roylez_ (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 能安装搜狗输入法吗？求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378991 想在ubuntu下安装搜狗输入法，求指导。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zuiqiangzhe — 2012-06-25 11:33
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez_ ┐(─＿─)┌
<hamo> 表情帝
<bird2> 搜狗没有linux版
<bird2> 中国做软件的都不做linux版的,搜狗,qq拼音
<huntxu> roylez_: 你哪來那麽多表情...
<huntxu> 沒感覺搜狗有什麽實際意義上的好 = =
<roylez_> huntxu: 我把 pcmanx 的表情挑了几个做成irssi的alias了
<huntxu> 除了能給我出來很多怪怪的詞語
<huntxu> 比如威冪戀什麽的
<bird2> huntxu:看来你对打字要求不高
<huntxu> bird2: 那要看什麽要求了
<bird2> 我发现有些人依然喜欢微软拼音
<huntxu> 我也喜歡微軟拼音 = =
<bird2> 所以你对生活没什么追求
<huntxu> 這跟對生活的追求有什麽關係 = =
<debianer> 终于找到原因了，公司的局域网服务器上装了anyview监控、
<huntxu> 喜歡搜狗所以有追求？
<bird2> 喜欢好用的东西
<bird2> 用户体验这东西在你身上看来行不通 :)
<huntxu> 前提它要在我用到的地方，相比其他的好用吧
<bird2> 人名,热词,长句子都方便
<huntxu> 既然是用戶體驗，那就做好准備一個用戶一種體驗
<huntxu> 人名就算了，打得多了，fcitx都能出來還排第一位咧，打得少的出不出來無所謂
<huntxu> 熱詞什麽的就算了
<huntxu> 長句子嘛，算搜狗一個優點，但是我打字習慣按詞來，好分
<bird2> 我曾经劝一个同学别用微软拼音了,早out了,结果和你一样,行不能
<huntxu> 前提你用微軟拼音用得很熟悉，你才知道哪好哪壞啊
<bird2> 都是从微软拼音过来的人
<stardiviner> huntxu: 同意
<stardiviner> bird2: 对于一个不会打字的人来说还是手写好!! 这你还能说是搜狗好?
<bird2> 我想事实就是用微软拼音 的人越来越像是珍惜动物 :)
<huntxu> stardiviner: 這太扯了
<stardiviner> 好不好自己用着不就得了, 非要上来争几句干嘛, 回家睡老婆去
<bird2> 无需辩论 :)
<stardiviner> huntxu: 哪里扯了?
<stardiviner> huntxu: 我说的手写也是输入, 而且也是输入文字, 有区别么?
<huntxu> = =
<stardiviner> 觉得fcitx不好, 那就自己换掉, 上来说几句fcitx不如哪个哪个的, 自己转搜狗不就得了?
<stardiviner> 纯蛋疼
<bird2> stardovomer: 你看见谁说fcitx不好吗
<huntxu> bird2: 其實我在windows下也有裝搜狗咩哈哈
<bird2> 你上来就这么凶,谁惹你了吗
<stardiviner> 秒退
<huntxu> bird2: 不過向來額外的詞庫一概不選，模糊音關掉，皮膚默認
<huntxu> bird2: 還是當微軟拼音用 = =
<bird2> 哦,我都默认
<linsux> 现在Linux上什么百度，QQ，谷歌输入法，统统没有
<linsux> 还说取代Windows，太搞笑了
<anjiannian> irc什么时候热闹～，什么频道活跃？
<gfrog> hamo: @@
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 反正是各种linux。windows只能找到寥寥几台，大boss用的，提交wqhl结果的，外加guest测试用的。
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君你寂寞了...
<hoxily> 。。。。。。oooOOO
<hoxily> 。
<hoxily> 。ooOOO
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍤ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 文件夹图标不能显示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=378995 有没有高手指点一下， 我现在的Ubuntu 11 文件夹图标是空的，也就是用pcmanfm看到的文件夹只有名字，没有图标.... 统计信息: 发表于 由 loveforLinux — 2012-06-25 12:14
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Fedora都完美休眠，hibernate?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 内部忽悠用OOo?
<MeaCulpa> 找来的Sales啥的挺辛苦，还要适应Linux...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 应该能吧，俺没用那货，哈哈。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 忽悠的话，不知道他们用啥
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 跑客户那说不定无线都搞不定吧
<stardiviner> 如何在vim的syntax里正则匹配 Foo\ Bar/Do ? 参考: ^\s*[-_a-zA-Z0-9/]\+
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我猜他们一般会备俩本子。。
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner:  /Foo\\ Bar\/Do 阿
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 且你们用小黑，铲了win, 没服务了吧
 * adam8157 NHO的时候, 那些市场的也用OOo, 视频都是ogg的...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 视频不是问题
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 买来的很多小黑都没win的序列号，至于坏了硬件神马的，倒是立马过来换新的。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: OOo开人家公司的office 产物挺累
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: o
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: correct
<adam8157> gfrog: google IO要去么
<gfrog> adam8157: 我没报名
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦
<roylez> adam8157: 那个hintchars的设置在哪里？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦
<roylez> adam8157: 再抄给我一次
<adam8157> roylez: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.vimperatorrc   set hintchars="hjklasdfgyuiopqwertnmzxcvb"
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: dotfiles/.vimperatorrc at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<adam8157> roylez: 为啥不用penta了
<roylez> adam8157: 升级后毛病多了
<roylez> adam8157: 你的theme是什么？
<roylez> adam8157: 我家里的theme文件这边没有
<adam8157> roylez: 默认的
<roylez> adam8157: 渣
<adam8157> roylez: 还要theme... 你真花
<roylez> adam8157: 为了自己的狗眼着想
<adam8157> roylez: 你的theme叫啥
<roylez> adam8157: ot_sweets
<adam8157> roylez: https://raw.github.com/roylez/dotfiles/2416bca1b5c3584fb327c796d30f8a360cc43a08/.vimperator/colors/ot_sweets.vimp
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 我自己都不知道已经在github了
<adam8157> roylez: 岁数大了 记忆力下降可以理解
<adam8157> roylez: 截图看看?
<roylez> adam8157: 你下载了自己试啊
<adam8157> roylez: 懒
<roylez> adam8157: 以前旧版的时候弄的，现在跟新版不是完全兼容，不过还是比默认的好多了
<adam8157> roylez: 你自己配的? 我都没搜索到
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... penta一直安逸阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 现在感觉 vimperator 快一些
<MeaCulpa> roylez: FF 本来就不快了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 也许你一直用nightly的原因
<MeaCulpa> en
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 你租到房子没
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 还没呢, 先每天来回跑吧
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 不过离家略远
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa penta的理念是完全vi-style的操作, 有时候比较不爽. 而vimperator是以人为本...
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 要多长时间
<roylez> adam8157: 以前没hintchar的时候很不人道呢
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 俩小时吧
<adam8157> roylez: 现在OK的
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 单程?
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 家住管庄
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 恩
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 来回就四个小时了...
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 或者住同学宿舍~
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 青年旅舍, 或者学生公寓...
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 这么上班不蛋疼
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 恩, 也就只能这样了. 这实习工资呀...
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 蛋疼不疼不知道, 我疼....
<adam8157> iOpera: ee上班走多久?
<hamo> roylez: .
<adam8157> iOpera: "< little_imadper_a> iOpera: 蛋疼不疼不知道, 我疼...." 这句话你能分析出什么
<iOpera> 没走路上班过。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: -_-!
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: ....
<iOpera> 分析就是蛋没疼，心里疼。
<adam8157> iOpera: 错
<iOpera> 没蛋
<little_imadper_a> ....
<adam8157> iOpera: 对了
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: uniq
<iOpera> 破蛋蛋。。。
<roylez> hamo: .
<hamo> adam8157: wchang说他也没得到消息...
<roylez> adam8157: 破蛋蛋
<adam8157> hamo: 她. 你给她打电话?
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 邮件...
<adam8157> hamo: 直接打电话给lwang
<adam8157> hamo: 不过呢, 我从公司网站上看到那个职位现在招的是senior....
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 实习工资还好啊, 实习嘛, 要怎样
 * adam8157 想爬山
<iOpera> adam8157 想爬峰
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 去灵山
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 去过了
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: ... 白云山
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 那个在广东吧
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 恩
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 不高, 但是还算漂亮
<iOpera> 广州。好不
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 你来了我请你吃白切鸡
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: monkey租房怎么弄得
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 我不认识他呀.... 他没跟我说....
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 嗯 好啊, 我只喝汤, 肉都给你
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: o
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 白切鸡有汤吗?
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 你要是喜欢喝汤, 应该来广州转转, 这边特别重视煲汤
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 异端!!! 白切鸡不就是喝汤么
<iOpera> http://ipv6.neubt.com/ 死鱼
<kk> iOpera,啥网址y ["Network is unreachable - connect(2) . IN gettitle"]
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: ........我了个去... 你颠覆我世界观了
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: bt.neu6.edu.cn
<iOpera> tracker指定的啊
<iOpera> 求大水管
<little_imadper_a> io
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 你要下载什么?
<iOpera> 上次那罗
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 还没下载完?
<iOpera> 自从删除了。就没速度了。nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 这怎么破...
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 我自己也做过几次白切鸡, 那煮鸡的汤怎么喝? 连调料都不放的
<iOpera> 蛋蛋也是鸡生的，他当然更知道要喝汤嘛。
<roylez> iOpera: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 看看神说的
 * little_imadper_a 我什么都不知道, 只知道支持一下 ee
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> adam8157: 爬山？哪天一起？
<palomino|working> ......
<adam8157> hamo: 好啊
<iOpera> gaoji hamo
<hamo> adam8157: 就是太热了最近...
<adam8157> hamo: 山上不热
<adam8157> hamo: 怕你爬不了 跟上次一样去坐缆车
<hamo> adam8157: 泰山都爬得，北京周边的山还有爬不得的...那天状态不好..
<roylez> adam8157 hamo 你俩说的是登山吧？用腿还好意思说爬山 http://jandan.net/2012/06/22/legless-climbs-mount.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 无腿猛男，用双手爬上乞力马扎罗山
<iOpera> 蛤蟆是倒立爬上去的，好不。 roylez
<iOpera> 难度极大
<iOpera> 欧阳峰的那功夫
<hamo> adam8157: 我艹，真改成senior了...
 * little_imadper_a 那叫蹦山...
<little_imadper_a> hamo: 高端
<adam8157> hamo: 高端
<hamo> adam8157: https://careers-redhat.icims.com/jobs/29366/job 这是给二爷招的？
<kk> hamo ⇪ t: Careers Center - Job description
<adam8157> hamo: .
<dfd> 大家好，吃饭没啊？
<dfd> 中午吃啥好吃的呢 ^o^
 * little_imadper_a adam8157 又是文件系统
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 嗯 我们组的
 * little_imadper_a 继续怨念...
<dfd> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=378998  各位大神。。。。
<kk> dfd ⇪ ti: 这个关于12.04 U盘安装的问题……据说能难死20万人！ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<dfd> 各位大神帮忙帮忙！~回头请你们没人吃一只烤鸭
<little_imadper_a> dfd: 装grub了?
<dfd> little_imadper_a: 啊，你再的啊，哈哈！我是昨天的那个，还记得不
<dfd> little_imadper_a: 我就是一路下一步呀
<dfd> little_imadper_a: U盘启动~然后进入安装页面！我怕他中途下载！我还特意把网断了呢
<little_imadper_a> dfd: 1004之后就没装过ubuntu... uefi?
<sjd_zeus> .............
<dfd> little_imadper_a: 你是10.04
<little_imadper_a> dfd: 不是ubuntu
<little_imadper_a> dfd: 我用windows mobile 6.5的
<sjd_zeus> 我的是ubuntu 12.04 x32
<little_imadper_a> dfd: 你再用u盘进去, 然后chroot到你硬盘上的系统, 然后grub-isntall
<sjd_zeus> little_imadper_a: 你的系统有个win7?
<sjd_zeus> 机器预装的win7有个隐藏的系统恢复用的分区，将这个分区给格掉就不存在问题了
<little_imadper_a> sjd_zeus: 我记得你, 你是 `色鸡蛋_皱死`
<sjd_zeus> little_imadper_a: ...........
<palomino|working> .......
<little_imadper_a> sjd_zeus: 我系统是有个win7呀, 怎么了?
<little_imadper_a> palomino|working: 破马君, 踏一个~
 * palomino|working 猛踏 little_imadper_a 
<sjd_zeus> 不用windows很久了
<little_imadper_a> palomino|working: 摸摸~
<little_imadper_a> sjd_zeus: 连自动取款机都不用?
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 little_imadper_a 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<little_imadper_a> sjd_zeus: 自动取款机就是windows的
<little_imadper_a> palomino|working: ... 好吧~
<dfd> little_imadper_a: WM6.5》？不是手机的么- -
<palomino|working> :)
<sjd_zeus> little_imadper_a: 话说真的很久没去自动取款机去取款了
<sjd_zeus> little_imadper_a: 没钱可娶
<little_imadper_a> sjd_zeus: 娶...
<little_imadper_a> dfd: 对呀
<dfd> little_imadper_a: 牛人
<sjd_zeus> 完了，万恶的周会来了
<adam8157> gfrog: 你们给libvirt提交patch都是提交到libvir-list的?
<gfrog> adam8157: 我们不给libvirt交patch的 @@
<gfrog> adam8157: 为嘛这么问
<adam8157> gfrog: 我需要提交patch...
<adam8157> gfrog: 接了lxc的东西, 结果很多userspace的东西
<hamo> adam8157 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<hamo> adam815
<hamo> adam8157 夸你还不行了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 为嘛要交？
<adam8157> gfrog: libvirt-sandbox还在开发初步阶段, 有很多问题嘛 所以...
<gfrog> adam8157: 貌似发到rhvirt-patches就行，如果还往upstream发，那问问osier吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 哎呦
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: Daniel Berrange说发到内部的libvir-list ( README里说的
<gfrog> adam8157: 没见过这个list，我土 @@
<roylez> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<roylez> tenzu: 好久不见
<roylez> tenzu: 被学生妹纠缠住了么？
<tenzu> roylez: 终于归位了?
<roylez> tenzu: 归位2周了
<tenzu> roylez: 总有老师问我结婚没, 然后就说没结婚的话可以介绍女盆友
<roylez> .....
<hamo> ....
<hamo> 果断冒泡
<adam8157> ....
<tenzu> 某高校的青年女教师数量相当多
<adam8157> hamo: 去吧
<tenzu> 黑毛想找个女教师?
 * little_imadper_a adam8157 对 hamo 说的那句话很有怨念..
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: hah?
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 嗯!
<hamo> tenzu 女教师不好，学生妹最靠谱了
 * little_imadper_a 去打水~
<roylez> hamo: ....
<roylez> hamo: 就知道学生妹
<roylez> hamo: 学生妹长出来有可能是拜金SM女王
<hamo> roylez  拜金SM女王就不是学生妹了
<roylez> hamo: 学生妹毕业了就可能变这种
 * tenzu 觉得主席说的有道理
<hamo> tenzu, roylez ....俩个怪蜀黍
 * roylez 觉得叫兽有惨痛的经历
<tenzu> hamo: 你要倒霉
<tenzu> 我家女王不SM
<roylez> tenzu: 没帽子
<hamo> ...
<hamo> 叫兽..
<tenzu> 主席总是说干就干
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 唉，智商啊。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 北方的豆腐腦是咸的麽？
<adam8157> huntxu: 必须是咸的啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 第一次知道啊...
<palomino|working> 有时是齁咸的 , huntxu
<huntxu> adam8157: 你說的豆腐腦和我說的豆腐腦是不是一樣的
<huntxu> adam8157: 就跟我們那邊的豆腐花差不多的
<adam8157> huntxu: 你说豆花啊?
<adam8157> huntxu: 豆花不也是咸的么 豆花汤倒是有点甜味
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓！
<huntxu> adam8157: 你毀滅了我的童年啊
<palomino|working> 。。。。。。。
<palomino|working> 童年太容易被毁了
<wooyea> i7的turbo boost不工作  求助！
<palomino|working> ?_? , wooyea
<palomino|working> 你超频了?
<adam8157> huntxu: 你们那里粽子什么味道
<wooyea> 没有 都正常着  sandybridge好像没法超？
 * adam8157 你们喜欢用Glib和GObject么
<palomino|working> 能超.....
<huntxu> adam8157: 包肉，沾甜醬油
<palomino|working> 带k的随便超，不带k的能超4个倍频
<wooyea> 我的是本本
<adam8157> huntxu: 嚓 好重口
<palomino|working> :o
<huntxu> adam8157: 我家那的粽子比廣府的粽子更深刻
<palomino|working> 本本我就不知道啦
<wooyea> kernel  3.4
<roylez> adam8157: 我的那theme，试过没？
<huntxu> adam8157: typical的粽子內容有：鴿子蛋，肥肉，蓮子，花生
<palomino|working> 我这儿的粽子，只有豆馅和枣两种
<huntxu> adam8157: 甜醬油是用我們那常用的紅糖和醬油混一起煮出來的
<wooyea> 正常范围内频率调整都正常 就是turbo boost的频率上不去
<roylez> palomino|working: 好几年没吃粽子了，可怜可怜，打发几个吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 應該還有黃豆瓣
<palomino|working> ...... , roowe
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<palomino|working> 早说呀 , roylez
<palomino|working> 公司发了6个我送人了 , roylez
<huntxu> palomino|working: 公司發一盒都吃不了
<roylez> 18摸不发粽子啊
<palomino|working> 是呀
<adam8157> roylez: 没
<huntxu> palomino|working: 裏面包的是紅棗，太毀滅了
<palomino|working> .... , huntxu
<palomino|working> 长大后我才知道还有肉粽 , huntxu
<adam8157> huntxu: 异端啊异端
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒有鴿子蛋的粽子就不叫粽子！
<palomino|working> 不过么。。我还是爱吃豆馅的。。
<palomino|working> .....
 * huntxu 口亨
 * adam8157 粽子不都是沾糖吃的么
<huntxu> adam8157: 說了是甜醬油
<huntxu> adam8157: 小時候，把糯米吃完了，都舍不得吃那個鴿子蛋啊啊啊啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 再甜也是酱油! 幻灭啊
<palomino|working> 我们这儿都蘸糖哦... , huntxu
<huntxu> adam8157: palomino|working 甜醬油是甜的，雖然它是醬油
<huntxu> adam8157: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/豆花
<adam8157> huntxu: http://www.guokr.com/post/234719/
<palomino|working> 然而毕竟不是白糖么。。
<tenzu> 不是蜂蜜么
<huntxu> adam8157: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/粽子
<tenzu> 而且必须土蜂蜜
<huntxu> adam8157: 我就是看這個才知道豆花有鹹的！
<huntxu> palomino|working: 北方都不吃紅糖
<palomino|working> 吃 , huntxu
<palomino|working> 熬粥的时候，有时放点 , huntxu
<huntxu> palomino|working: 好像除了我家那，很多地方都不吃紅糖
<palomino|working> 还有蒸糖三角什么的
<palomino|working> 糖包
<palomino|working> 都放红糖
<huntxu> palomino|working: 我們說的吃，是在家裏做調味品...
<huntxu> palomino|working: 炒菜都放點，還有甜豆腐
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 这个。。
<huntxu> palomino|working: 炒百合的時候，放紅糖的
<palomino|working> .......
<huntxu> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/紅糖
<huntxu> 配圖左邊那種
<huntxu> 每家每戶都有一罐
<tenzu> 红糖补血...
<huntxu> 小時候還喜歡偷偷打開挑裏面成粒的偷吃
<huntxu> adam8157: 粽子的那個wikipedia，我家那種類似臺灣南部的
<gfrog> huntxu: 北方的豆汁是甜的还是咸的？ XD
<huntxu> 好像有蝦米
<palomino|working> ......
<huntxu> gfrog: 什麽豆汁？
<palomino|working> 北京有豆汁
<palomino|working> 豆汁是馊的
<palomino|working> 你是想问豆浆吧。。
<tenzu> 阿当比较有发言权
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马~
<gfrog> palomino|working: no，我故意问的啦，hiahia
<huntxu> 而且我家那的粽子是很完美的四面體啊。。。外面的都亂包
<palomino|working> :o 这样阿,g蛙...
<adam8157> gfrog: huntxu tenzu 其实我家有巴西棕那种风格的
<gfrog> huntxu: 外边还有枕头形的粽子呢。
<huntxu> adam8157: gfrog 趕腳那是包粽的偷懶
<gfrog> adam8157: 砖头形的？ 一家吃一个粽子就能吃饱那种？
<adam8157> huntxu: 高粱粽子就是那样的 我喜欢
<tenzu> 我就爱吃没馅的粽子
 * gfrog 听说过懒人粽，用锅闷粘米饭，上面铺上粽叶，煮出来也是粽子味道。 @_@
<huntxu> adam8157: http://bbs.paipai.com/thread-457060-1-1.html
<huntxu> adam8157: http://www.okcz.com/bbs/dispbbs.asp?boardid=25&Id=39607 這個才是粽子
<roylez> adam8157: http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=16144207077
<huntxu> roylez: 這個怎麽玩
<roylez> huntxu: 戴脑袋上，电击
<gfrog> roylez: 我擦，治网瘾的啊。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你们那头分到一个新feature的时候都干神马？ RTFS么？ 还是跟devel交流交流问几个问题拉倒？
<roylez> gfrog: 右键还是不能用了，firefox + vimperator
<adam8157> gfrog: 了解下就完了
<gfrog> roylez: 你一定发错人了。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，原来大家都这样啊。。
<roylez> gfrog: 哦，有可能是发给你机油的
<roylez> gfrog: 我需要右键，其实是为了拷贝图片的链接 http://tankr.net/s/medium/QITX.jpg
<gfrog> roylez: 主席，我要发怒了！
<sjd_zeus> ubuntu支持哪些牌子的机械键盘呀
<MeaCulpa> roylez: mb... notesDB
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 毫无并行机制，破东西还不得不用
 * hamo 一切咸粽子都是耍流氓
<palomino|working> 我可以证明支持IONE U27 , sjd_zeus
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然要去游泳。。。
<huntxu> hamo: 你想让乐乐电击你么
<roylez> hamo: 田鸡粽子呢？
<netw0rm> 好啊
<hamo> roylez: 口味真重...
<netw0rm> boys
<netw0rm> 什么口味
<zoufeng> ubunyu 12.04启用gnome-shell时出现No toggle-recording
<zoufeng> 该如何办啊？
<AlmondShell> 提问：有没有用chrome的，在linux下老是不小心把网页标签拖出成一个新的浏览器窗口，怎么合并回去。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 可以 git push origin HEAD^ 這樣的麽
<huntxu> adam8157: 本地最後一次提交不push
<tenzu> AlmondShell: 拖动不能放回去么?
<AlmondShell> tenzu: 不行唉，win下没问题，我知道的，现在是ubuntu下拖回去不能合并，所以纠结了
<roylez> tenzu: http://cooffice.ntu.edu.sg/covim/
<roylez> tenzu: 神马玩意，用个软件还得在ntu注册？？？
<tenzu> AlmondShell: OSX下也没问题, 试试alt等键
<tenzu> roylez: 哪儿写着要注册了?
<roylez> tenzu: http://cooffice.ntu.edu.sg/covim/manual.php
<tenzu> roylez: 估计server在NTU里
<tenzu> roylez: SQL ERROR...
<roylez> adam8157: http://tankr.net/s/medium/QITX.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: .....
<roylez> tenzu: 搞基货色啊
<roylez> tenzu: 哦，是高级？？
<tenzu> roylez: 我问问NTU里能不能注册
<roylez> 甭问了...哥不用它了
<netw0rm> 有没有用chrome的，在linux下老是不小心把网页标签拖出成一个新的浏览器窗口，怎么合并回去。
<netw0rm> 我的可以托回去呀
<tenzu> roylez: 我觉得这东西挺奇葩的
<netw0rm> 我想问下aria2下载到底快不
<netw0rm> ?
<netw0rm> 求大神啊
<tenzu> netw0rm: axel -n 9999999 http://.....
<roylez> ....
<palomino|working> .......
<netw0rm> 用axel?
<roylez> tenzu: 我一般也就 -cn5 -cn10 这样...
<tenzu> 我就这么一说
<MeaCulpa> netw0rm: 挺快，但不是那种无法无天的快
<tenzu> roylez: 我也就-n 10
<netw0rm> 比迅雷快就好
 * MeaCulpa 只对迅雷离线这么干
<palomino|working> ..... , MeaCulpa
<roylez> netw0rm: 跟流氓软件还是不能比的
<netw0rm> 哦，晓得了
<MeaCulpa> 对流氓，就要耍流氓
<MeaCulpa> xunlei_d () { aria2c -c --load-cookies=xunlei.cookie --max-connection-per-server=100 --split=100 $1 -o $2; }
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://torrentfreak.com/boxopus-downloads-torrents-to-dropbox-120623/
<palomino|working> --max-connection-per-server=100.....
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 最好是手动找到xunlei所有的mirror,才能发挥aria的长出
<MeaCulpa> roylez: dropbox我可不忍玷污
 * tenzu 围观各种邪恶参数帝
 * hamo 看流氓...
<MeaCulpa> netw0rm: axel弱暴了，一定要用Aria
<MeaCulpa> netw0rm: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/23/Aria_Giovanni_DSC_1310.JPG
<netw0rm> 这女女是？
<MeaCulpa> netw0rm: Aria Giovanni, 自己google image
<tenzu> 很明显是aria
<MeaCulpa> netw0rm: 女优
<netw0rm> 哦，记得搜到过
<MeaCulpa> netw0rm: 用软件要讲品味，那Axel... Gn'R的主唱
<MeaCulpa> netw0rm: 不喜欢那主唱
<MeaCulpa> 多个[e] :)
<netw0rm> 为什么我用uget做前端总算出问题呢
<netw0rm> 是不是需要改配置啊
 * adam8157 困
<netw0rm> 困就睡觉吧
<pylaurent> 请问下为什么sudo提示输入密码，但是输入了当前用户的密码之后总是提示错误？
<netw0rm> 没遇到过
<netw0rm> 是不是密码错了
<netw0rm> 信息: aria2.getVersion result error
<netw0rm> uget 总是出这个信息
<pylaurent> 不会
<pylaurent> 能登录进去
<pylaurent> 登录进gnome
<pylaurent> 但是用sudo的时候总是提示密码错误
<atmouse> pylaurent:su会么？
<atmouse> pylaurent: su root的密码
<pylaurent> su没错
<atmouse> pylaurent: visudo里面异常没有？
<pylaurent> 行了解决了   重装下 pam 和 pambase就OK了
<pylaurent> atmouse: 谢谢
<pylaurent> netw0rm: 谢谢
<atmouse> pylaurent: 我貌似也在archlnux论坛看到..
<pylaurent> atmouse: 嗯  我刚搜索到的
<roylez> adam8157: 论坛不能登录了？
<adam8157> roylez: 清cookie
<huntxu> adam8157: 我明白你怎麽心如止水的了
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯? 怎么心如止水了
<huntxu> adam8157: 聽說你把樂樂封了
<huntxu> adam8157: stock
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦 为啥 我都不明白
<huntxu> adam8157: 跌多了，就不想看了
<roylez> adam8157: .
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯 你猜对了. 虽然我希望是因为不在乎那几个钱
<huntxu> roylez: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/vim-clutch.html
<huntxu> roylez: 我的點子給抄了啊喵的
<roylez> huntxu: 看过了
<roylez> huntxu: 凹凸
<huntxu> roylez: 回家把跳舞毯拆了，手動改成一排好了
<huntxu> roylez: 一大張不好攜帶
<roylez> huntxu: ......
<roylez> huntxu: 跳舞毯..........
<iOpera> roylez: 要去跳舞？街边卖艺？
<iOpera> :f741 是谁的deluge.
<AlmondShell> 提问。。主目录下有一堆.goutputstream-XXXXX文件,有什么用，能删掉不?
<iOpera> 可以rm
 * xiangjianfeng jumps
<AlmondShell> iOpera: 请问这是什么软件生成的？
 * xiangjianfeng jumps
<iOpera> totem之类的
<AlmondShell> iOpera: 哦，谢谢
 * xiangjianfeng jump)
 * xiangjianfeng jumps)
<adam8157> roylez: 你今天上班没
<hamo> adam8157: 痴汉应该已经上电车了
<adam8157> hamo: 无聊怎么办
<adam8157> hamo: 最近在看HBO的剧<ROME>
<adam8157> hamo: 你也上电车了?
<hamo> adam8157: 拿快递去了
<vean> 最近用kde老死机，有没有稳定版的kde啊
<jzmer> dnscrypt 能防止 dns 污染吗？
<atmouse> jzmer:大部分dnsserver都可
<atmouse> jzmer: 不用加密传输的很多都可以 吧
<jzmer> atmouse: 那就怪了
<atmouse> jzmer:哪儿？
<jzmer> 为什么he的dns在中国drill返回一个值,在瑞典返回另外一个值呢？
<atmouse> jzmer:只要是非53端口的UDP数据，就不会
<jzmer> 这难道不是dns污染吗？
<atmouse> jzmer:上游dns server选的不一样，当然就不同了
<atmouse> jzmer: 这可能是优化，对不同地区返回不同的值
<atmouse> jzmer:比方 电信网通 访问同个站点，ip可能不一样，因为有线路加速
<atmouse> part 很好玩么:-/
<LOL_> Test
<hoxily> LOL_: 18:00
<LOL_> hoxily: 好犀利
<hoxily> LOL_: good night
<LOL_> hoxily: bot?
<jzmer> atmouse: 不是的，中国的 drill 返回一个审查地址，而瑞典那个返回的是真实地址
<hoxily> LOL_: 你才是bot嘞。
<jzmer> atmouse: 是 unix shell 服务
<jzmer> 不可能错的
<LOL_> hoxily: 果然是bot。。。what is five plus four ?
<jzmer> 这个 shell 是捷克的服务，可是中国 drill 的结果是中国的地址
<jzmer> 非常恐怖
<hoxily> evaluate(+ 5 4) = 9
<jzmer> 以后这dns加密是势在必行
<jzmer> 要不然太恐怖了
<LOL_> jzmer: unbound的dnssec用着不怎么样，我用ssh+unbound还是没能解决dns污染
<LOL_> 难道只有远端解析才能解决污染问题吗？
<jzmer> 还有 dnscrypt
<LOL_> jzmer: openvpn的那个？
<jzmer> opendns 的那个
<LOL_> jzmer: 关键是能成为标准吗？
<adam8157> 道高一尺魔高一丈
<hamo> adam8157 反动派！
<adam8157> hamo: 我说啥了
<jzmer> 只要有支持 dnscrypt 的 server
<LOL_> 据说快实行白名单了
<jzmer> 对，白名单是杀手锏
<hamo> adam8157 为啥道比魔矮？
<LOL_> jzmer: 据说十三台根服务器都配置了dnssec
<jzmer> dnssec 有用吗？你知道结果被篡改了也没办法
<jzmer> 如果塞进来的数据包全是被篡改的
<LOL_> 这不正纠结吗，
<LOL_> firefox的远端解析貌似挺好的
<atmouse> opendns 有非标准的5353 UDP端口，用用就知道了
<atmouse> 如果可以用tcp 查询就试下，tcp连接是不可能受污染的
<LOL_> tcp估计会有点慢
<LOL_> 我也想过用tcp
<atmouse> 非标准的UDP端口也是不会污染的
<LOL_> 据说当包的长度大于多少个字节的时候，就会用tcp重发
<atmouse> 512字节 超过了就tcp
<LOL_> TC位要变1，好像是这样
<jzmer> 看来现在折腾最少的是换端口
<atmouse> 我现在比较讨厌的事电信的劫持，而不是dns污染
<atmouse> 换端口吧，opendns的5353，我觉得这个解决方法比较好
<atmouse> 不过，万一大家都知道了，又会被XXX
<LOL_> 我用联通的dns,然后nslookup utb，貌似没被污染
<atmouse> 针对一些域名使用特定的查询，不用每个都用opendns的
<LOL_> 干脆安个unbound或bind9解决劫持问题
<atmouse> 对，如果可以，路由器上的dnsmasq很方便就可以解决劫持，又可以解决污染，而且默认还服务商的dns，不慢
<atmouse> LOL_ 离开了聊天室(quit: Read error: Connection reset by peer)。
<atmouse> reset by peer ，既视感
<LOL_> atmouse: reset by peer是什么意思
<LOL_> 重置?
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: grep 匹配最短的是.*加啥
<atmouse> 连接重定向，就是说中间被断掉了吧
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: perl裏.*?的狀態
<atmouse> (.*)?
<LOL_> atmouse: 难道是因为我说了一些敏感问题，so...
<atmouse> LOL_: 不会啊，俺们不是http协议
<atmouse> LOL_: 可能是你网络问题吧
<LOL_> atmouse: 这传输的都是明文吧，过滤下，不就知道发的是啥了吗
<atmouse> LOL_: 应该不会过滤吧，流量数据太大，那个所谓的gfw不可能什么都收集
<hoxily> LOL_: 这里一共有83人在线。 而且很多人一直挂机挂着，没见过说过话， 也许其中就有监督人员。
<atmouse> LOL_: 暂时是http中的uri，以后硬件强大了，可能就会把魔爪伸到其他地方:-/
<atmouse> hoxily: 你一说我后怕
<hoxily> atmouse: 其实你俩可以单独开下房间聊。 并且设置进入密码。
<atmouse> 呵呵，这里的人一般都谈与政治无关的话题，这点倒是不会担心
 * LOL_ 这里据说有国安 外星人 间谍，这不是我说的，是 CyrusYzGTt 那厮说的
 * LOL_ 使用了大召唤术召唤 CyrusYzGTt 
<atmouse> @CyrusYzGTt 这样。。。。。:)
 * LOL_ 使用腊肠触碰了下 CyrusYzGTt 的小菊花，lol
<snigil> 你们好
<snigil> 木有活人
<LOL_> 这的网络好渣...
<atmouse> LOL_: 你竟然没了
<LOL_> 都掉三次了，还是只开了irc
<atmouse> LOL_: 你是不是移动网络?
<LOL_> atmouse: 网络太差
<LOL_> atmouse: 嗯，中移动的wifi
<LOL_> atmouse: 可是在三楼时很稳定，现在搬六楼后，半个小时掉了3次
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆早
<LOL_> 这让我以后怎么活呀，哎，渣样的网络
<LOL_> roylez_: bot?
<roylez_> LOL_: bot你妹
<hamo> roylez_ 好早好早..
<atmouse> LOL_:信号差，也只能看硬件解决了，或者干脆换网络
 * hoxily 小心OP执法
 * hoxily kickä½ 
<LOL_> roylez_: 都晚上了还说早上好，你要不是在米国就是bot
<LOL_> so roylez_ 是807
<xiangjianfeng> #linux
<LOL_> roylez_: 乐乐吃晚饭了没
<hamo> LOL_ 807是虾米？
<roylez_> hamo: 东西在网上出手了，不过找不到合适的包装盒，真头疼
<LOL_> hamo: lite语，
<LOL_> hamo: 好像是这个名字，8==b 0==o 7==t
<hamo> roylez_ 把节操卖了？
<roylez_> hamo: mindflex
<roylez_> hamo LOL_ 你俩等着，我登录公司电脑踢你们
<hamo> ...
<roylez_> hamo: 舒服了？
<little_imadper_a> ....
<hamo> ←_←→_→
<LOL_> hamo: 勇士，你再做一次壮举吧，把踢人狂魔乐乐踢了
<hamo> LOL_ 蛋蛋不在，木有光环啊
<LOL_> hamo: 勇士，你曾经那次大战踢人狂魔乐乐的壮举仍深深地留在我脑海里
<roylez_> lol...
<little_imadper_a> 主席踢人比adam踢的少多了
<hamo> LOL_ 心中敬仰就好了，要低调
<roylez_> LOL_: 谁活腻了跟城管斗呢
<little_imadper_a> i
<hamo> little_imadper_a 你马上就可以人肉斗城管了
<LOL_> little_imadper_a: 你的名字。。。
<little_imadper_b> little_imadper_a: 。
<little_imadper_b> lol
<roylez__> roylez_: 踢人狂魔乐乐
<LOL_> ,
<huntxu> gfrog: 大拿
<huntxu> gfrog: p=subprocess.Popen打開的需不需要手動關掉p
<huntxu> roylez: ^
<huntxu> little_imadper_a: ^^
<LOL_> 貌似该吃饭去了
<gfrog> huntxu: 俺不知道耶 @@
<gfrog> huntxu: 从来没自己管理过subprocess
<snigil> 你们度用ubuntu
<snigil> 双显卡怎么解决
<snigil> 有活人没
<little_imadper_a> huntxu: 胡须叔, 好久不见你了
<roylez_> huntxu: ?
<roylez_> hamo: 快递糊完包装了，透明胶去了不少
<roylez_> hamo: 把同屋的女人的鞋盒偷了一只
<little_imadper_a> snigil: bios里禁用一个
<hamo> roylez_ 同屋的女人？
<Zertad> hello
<roylez_> hamo: 你想被踢出去么...
<hamo> ...
<hamo> 善于发现而已..lol
<roylez_> hamo: 顺丰神速啊，说1个小时内取件...
<hamo> roylez_ 同城？话说你这神奇玩意卖了多少米？
<roylez_> hamo: 550
<roylez_> hamo: 70刀买的
<roylez_> hamo: 不过我给他包邮了
<hamo> roylez_ 卖旧货都赚，啧啧
<roylez_> hamo: 我老实人，还送他六节AAA电池，两节C电池
<jzmer_> atmouse: dnsmasq 能解决什么问题？
<snigil> bios找不到禁止双显卡选项
<roylez_> hamo: 顺丰的威胁我，说压坏了不负责的
<hamo> roylez_ 她是想让你保价把？
<snigil> 用的英文系统，好难搞
<roylez_> hamo: 话都说不清的一个傻哥们，还知道啥是保价？
<snigil> 埃，中国人谈的都是啥跟啥，
<LOL_> haokun
<BigOne> 这里有谁用fvwm的
<snigil> 我用fvwm
<snigil> 全英文，搞不来
<snigil> debian+fvwm+英文+中文语言包，还是英文系统
<stock-cn> 还没吃完饭阿
<jzmer_> 关于chan上特务的问题
<jzmer_> 能不能开一个另开一个ubuntu-cn-foo的频道解决？
<jzmer_> 要求认证
<BigOne> snigil 怎么用不来了？
<stock-cn> jzmer_: 什么特务？
<jzmer_> 刚才有人提到chan加上有公安
<jzmer_> 还有熊猫
<jzmer> 谁认识 hoxily?
<hoxily> jzmer: 我正想把 #ubuntu-cn-foo 转交给你。
<hoxily> jzmer: 你就下线了。
<jzmer> 你有问题
<jzmer> 谁都知道foo的含义
<hoxily> jzmer: foo有什么涵义？
<jzmer> 大家看，暴露了
<hoxily> 声势浩大的某行业大会
<hoxily> http://dict.youdao.com/search?q=foo#q%3Dfoo  ？？
<Guest84359> 大家晚上好,请问有人做arm开发的吗?请教一下jlink怎么与PC连接?
 * CyrusYzGTt 本尊歸來
<ikk-> ,dv erc-hide-list
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: ping
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ pong
<CyrusYzGTt> ball
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: atmouse 之前说，你认为chan上有熊猫，你打算怎么办？
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 涼拌
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: 今天我就遇到了一个
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 恭喜，， 有 ssh送麼
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: 不是啊，那家伙看不懂 #ubuntu-cn-foo 中 foo 的含义
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: 居然开了个 chan 要我当 op
<jzmer> 于是就暴露了
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ ..額，那是假冒的，在我的心目中 熊貓是 PLMM
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: 我说，以后要不要搞一个 private channel ?
<jzmer> 每个人都要审核那种
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 不需要，俺們光明磊落 經常公開討論 MM AV
<jzmer> 也是，咱们勿谈国是
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯
<mosesofmason> http://www.stsww.gov.cn/nr.php?page=gcdt&zl=1&xx=430
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計是被黑了
<mosesofmason> ^^;
<xiangjianfeng> 请问下：在终端里输入firefox可以打开firefox，那么在终端里输入什么可以打开系统自带的chrome浏览器呢？
<atmouse> xiangjianfeng:系统自带？chrome不行么 ?
<CyrusYzGTt> xiangjianfeng§ google-chrome
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 大师，“不是啊，那家伙看不懂 #ubuntu-cn-foo 中 foo 的含义”里面的foo是什么意思？
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: PING :random348skjdo
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> foooooo--barrrrrr
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ .. foo 包，。
<atmouse> foo有具体意思么？
<atmouse> bar有具体意思么？
<mosesofmason> 吧
<\b> furchtbar
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> fubar
<hoxily> 还是不懂。
<hoxily> int 张三 = 0xff; int *李四 = &张三; printf("%d %d\n", 张三, *李四);
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> 上边是易语言
<FrankLv> 在路由器上设置用内网squid 透明代理后，squid的access.log 里源ip都是路由器了（当然），我有办法知道谁访问了哪个网站么？
<atmouse> echo $PATH|awk -F: '{for(i=NF;i>0NF;i--){print $i}}'|xargs ls |grep chrome
<atmouse> 突发奇想，就这样的命令
<atmouse> FrankLv: 设置squid的squid.conf
<atmouse> FrankLv: 里面有access.log 项，可以详细指定记录什么内容，
<FrankLv> atmouse: 恩，我的意思是路由器iptable设置了透明代理，80端口都转发到squid服务器了，也就是说squid接受到的request都是从路由器来的 不知道局域网里那台发的请求
<atmouse> 哦 可以啊，你是端口转发，不是nat，所以ip还是有保留的，就可以知道哪些ip上什么网站
<FrankLv> atmouse: hmm 我是iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING/POSTROUTING设置的透明代理.
<atmouse> FrankLv: 难道你看到access.log 里面记录的ip全部都是路由器的ip么
<FrankLv> atmouse: yes
<atmouse> 哎呀，nat的话，src的ip就变了。。
<atmouse> FrankLv: 你这样子做，把 路由器上出口80的tcp转到 你squid上的3128，
<GFW> hello
<GFW> 我想问一下。。。、
<GFW> 我安装ubuntu twesk的时候这样了错误： 依赖关系没有满足：python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets
<GFW> tweak
<GFW> 打错了。。。
<FrankLv> atmouse: ohhhh,愿闻其详
<atmouse> FrankLv: 你iptables 的具体命令是什么呢
<atmouse> FrankLv: 规则
<atmouse> FrankLv: 就那条转发的
<FrankLv> http://pastebin.com/VsA1i42r
<atmouse> GFW: 没有满足的话，可以安装么？
<GFW> bukeyi
<GFW> 不可以。。。
<GFW> 直接无法安装。
<GFW> 不知道为什么。。
<atmouse> FrankLv: FrankLv 还在么？ 端口转发用DNAT，不要修改源地址，大概命令是这样 iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp -d 192.168.1.1 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.254:3128  #192.168.1.1网关ip，192.168.1.254squid服务器ip
<FrankLv> atmouse: 哦  我在看 http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Squid_Transparent_Proxy 貌似也提到我问题了 Proxy Server on the LAN Subnet -- Alternative Solution
<atmouse> FrankLv: 哦，你路由器还可以装squid，硬件不错嘛
<FrankLv> atmouse: 可以的，不过squid现在跑在内网一台4G内存机器上，路由器上跑我怀疑性能不行
<atmouse> FrankLv: 我以为你squid 是装在dd-wrt 上。。。。
<FrankLv> atmouse: 插了两U盘，optware随便装。关于上面的文章我有个问题：
<atmouse> FrankLv: 你得考虑下 那台4G的机器就不能下线了，不然其他人都得断线
<atmouse> FrankLv: 额 都得上不了网
<FrankLv> atmouse: 恩，这个可以写个脚本监控，down了就去掉透明代理
<atmouse> FrankLv: 哦
<FrankLv> atmouse: Proxy Server on the LAN Subnet -- Alternative Solution 里提到了现在路由器这边对 非proxy过来的包打了mark 3
<FrankLv> 上面非proxy 80端口的包打了mark 3后 根据这个mark 建路由表把包转发到proxy
<FrankLv> proxy server上再iptable转到squid端口，我的问题是 路由器上打过mark 3的包 在squid服务器上看到话 这个mark 3 还在么？
<FrankLv> 这样squid服务器上不是不能跑80端口的程序了，如果mark还在的话 可以判断把访问squid服务器并带mark为3的包转给squid端口
<atmouse> FrankLv: 他这里是为了防止死循环吧，我是建议直接在上面子网ip直接排出 squidserver的ip，让他直接出去就可以了
<atmouse> FrankLv: 等等，我还没看明白
<atmouse> FrankLv: 看到了，没必要再给他set mark 3了，我觉得第二种方法有点多此一举，还是用第一种办法，直接忽略proxysquid的那台ip吧
<FrankLv> atmouse: 方法2是解决方法1中 squid 看到的request都是路由器而提出来的，这样request还是内网机器
<BigOne> ／quit
<LOL_> ,
<LOL_> eataix: 好nick
<FrankLv> atmouse:  iptables 不熟，原来 iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128 不会导致普通浏览器访问squid服务器 80端口转发到 squid port
<atmouse> FrankLv:我的理解是，从路由表出去，端口还是80，直接把squid的端口弄成80这样子。他这个意思貌似就squid服务器上不能其他80程序了。如果squid上再iptables，。。。好乱，我晕了，没试过
<LOL__> 好差劲的网络，刚上没五分钟就断了，
<FrankLv> atmouse: 我刚刚在squid 服务器上跑了上面的iptables命令， 因为是nat chain所以不影响正常http 80服务吧
<LOL__> 这是神马网络
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: 难怪泡不到妞～
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 我刚搬到六楼，是六楼的网太差了，我原先住的三楼还是很不错的
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 你跟越南妹子好了？
<atmouse> FrankLv:iptables 里的好几个表俺还没搞明白，
<atmouse> FrankLv: 进来的表是哪一张我忘了
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 越南妹子，照片拿来
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: 没呢，还没认识呢
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 。。。
<FrankLv> atmouse: http://img1.51cto.com/attachment/201005/173636766.png prerouting
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 据说你被天朝的妹子抛弃了，好悲催呀，话说你出去几年了？
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: 18è½½
<atmouse> FrankLv: 嗯那样，iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128 这条没有效果么？
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 你18载前几岁呀就被抛弃，哎。。。
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 对了，你用的是哪个系统
<atmouse> FrankLv: iptables -t nat -nvL 一个数据包都没有经过？
<FrankLv> atmouse: 对，跑完后 照常访问 squid服务器上开的http，我想如果上面是 -t INPUT的话 80就访问不到了吧 都转3128了
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: arch?
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> Linux debian-eee 3.2.0-0.bpo.2-686-pae #1 SMP Sun Jun 3 22:21:19 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 这是你自己装的吧，
<atmouse> FrankLv: 对了 -A INPUT
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 自带的是win7
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> en
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 我想换个系统，感觉atom跑ubuntu有点卡
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> o
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 本本是越来越卡了
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 你推荐个，
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: 应该和 发行版 没关系，你得看看运行的环境/gui/de/wm
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: 哪个都一样
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 我用的是10.04,好像是自带的gnome2
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> 好像是
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 。。。我是小白，你又不是不知道。。。
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 我对gnome kde x11一点不懂
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: 好吧，你回去用 windows 3.1 吧
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 。。。3.1是dos下的一个程序
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> 哦
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 我记错了？
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> 哦
<LOL__> 桌面环境和桌面管理器又是神马东东
<LOL__> 还有神马lxde好像是这个名字
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 我能给ubuntu换个桌面环境不，还有各个发行版不同的地方是啥
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> 不知道
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: 有时间的话，玩玩 archlinux，学学怎么折腾
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 猜也能猜到你会这样回答，你干脆让我直接google或wiki行了
<atmouse> archlinux 准备换systemd了，各种不习惯啊
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: bad idea to google.
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: nice to wiki.
 * LOL__ 正在百度中么么么
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: fucking baidu
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 没人能忍受得了抽风的google
<atmouse> 对了 ubuntu的开机脚本是 system V么？
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 在这连wiki都访问不了
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: 那你看看 wiki.archlinux.org
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Window_manager
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Desktop_Environment
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 在看桌面环境，不一定会换系统，或许我改换的只是一个桌面
<atmouse> 找到了，是upstart
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: 是呀，本身就是那些东西呀。和系统没关系的
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 你用哪个桌面
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: 我没有桌面
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: 我只是一个 awesome wm.
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 窗口管理器？
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: 很早前玩了一堆 dynamic wm, 最后定位 openbox，后来玩 tiling wm，最后定位 awesome，现在一直是 awesome。
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: yo.
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: 没有任何其他 session manager.
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 一个都没搞过。。。
<LOL__> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 我太差了
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: 有时间玩玩 archlinux。 archlinux 配合它的 wiki 比较适合折腾。玩完了 archlinux，再看看别的发行版，你就会觉得都差不多，其实就一个界面而已。
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> LOL__: 但是，最后有“第二台机器” 或者 有别人可以帮你。不然刚开始可能会比较崩溃
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> s/最后/最好/
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> viel spaß
<LOL_> 又掉了。。。
<pomhg> spaß...
<FrankLv> 请问 “ip route add default via 192.168.1.111 dev br0 table 2" 语法什么的有问题么（命令没提示出错）？不过我ip route list结果没看到前面语句项
<\b> alvin_rxg:  你今天不去 fh bib 了?
<alvin_rxg> o...
<knownbad> 打飞机？
<alvin_rxg> @诗胆史眼：先不要说卖国，我问你们，你们能卖自家的菜吗？你们能卖自家的猪吗？你们能卖自家的地吗？说句粗话，你们家的女人能卖自家的器官吗？连你们自已身上的东西都不能卖，都有人管，你们能卖什么？你们能卖国，不是天下的笑话。国家的土地、国家的企业、国家的机器、国家的鸡密、国家的权力，你能瞅就不错。
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> 最近又有些事儿  https://www.cmule.com/viewthread.php?tid=369876
<\b> alvin_rxg: penti2 不是恢复了吗
<alvin_rxg> \b: 习惯看那个了。
<ofan> 卧槽彻底把系统搞蹦了
<alvin_rxg> qui
<ofan> 下chakra做livecd
<ofan> nnd 下了个crunchbang发现不支持无线网
<atmouse> Morning
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-26
<hamo> adam8157 蛋你是越来越早了啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 今天上午wfh
<adam8157> hamo: 好大的雨
<hamo> adam8157 你搭过VPN服务器没？
<adam8157> hamo: openvpn
<hamo> adam8157 和那种pptpd的有啥区别？
<adam8157> hamo: openvpn复杂些 安全些
<adam8157> pl_014: 好久不见啊
<pl_014> adam8157 :对你没什么印象，能给个提示吗
<adam8157> pl_014: 没有, 你以前常来, 我记得这nick而已 :)
<pl_014> adam8157: 哦
 * hamo 蛋蛋伤心了...
<hamo> adam8157 话说明天有雨么？最近北京是不是天天下？
<adam8157> hamo: 估计会... nnnd 我明天早上得去体检 晚上得去Google
<hamo> adam8157 我明天还得去北京呢...
<adam8157> hamo: 来干啥
<adam8157> hamo: 签证?
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<hamo> adam8157 面基友...
<xiangjianfeng> 大家早上好，哈哈。
<imtxc> adam8157: 好早啊今天？
<adam8157> imtxc: 每天都早啊
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 太牛了，你居然装了个arch...
<atmouse> 特务先森，我用移动网进来，请问能找到我麽
<atmouse> 如果换成2g网，能找到我麽
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 2
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 你才看见
<hamo_notail> roylez_: ...  我第一次见服务器上搞Arch的...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 反正铲起来也快
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 服务器，哪能说铲就铲
<roylez_> hamo_notail: mindflex已经邮了，又开始出 addrena http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003R1GFLM/ref=oh_details_o00_s01_i00
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://www.letsebuy.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=338325&extra=
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 还有这种药...不会让人变僵尸吧？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 我吃了半瓶，感觉不出来很明显的差别
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 所以卖一瓶
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 要么就是这药对我的效果是永久的
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 你说变僵尸么？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 你要么？300转给你，不包邮
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 不要，害怕...你可以问问高帅富 adam8157
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 我对各种药都恐惧，能不吃就不吃
<adam8157> hamo_notail: roylez_ 这个类似百忧解么, 少吃为妙
<adam8157> hamo_notail: roylez_ 哦 这玩儿就是促进生成肾上腺素而已... 貌似没啥
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 昨天你那东西真那么神奇？可以意念控制？
<hamo_notail> nicol: RH的？
<nicol> hamo_notail, 对啊， 怎么了啊
<hamo_notail> nicol: 没事没事，问下...
<tenzu> 阿当懂的真多
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 只是检测脑电波强度而已...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 所以我给出了
<roylez_> tenzu: 叫兽早
<tenzu> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 兽早
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 你要倒霉
<hamo_notail> 。。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 我觉得这个连续技挺好使
 * hamo_notail XX为奸...
 * hamo_notail lol
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 出去买早点去了，他咩的居然下雨了
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 2012要来了，到处都在下雨
<tenzu> 饼都没雨
<tenzu> 看来饼都是上船的港口
<adam8157> tenzu: 饼都一直天气好?
<tenzu> adam8157: 这两天算比较凉快
<adam8157> tenzu: 为啥叫饼都?
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 饼都有大雷啊...
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 我走的那几天，那雷打的
<tenzu> adam8157: 不是因为大饼鸡蛋么?
<adam8157> tenzu: 呃 都这么叫?
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 周日下午大雨, 之后一直不怎么热
<tenzu> adam8157: 还有别的叫法?
<adam8157> tenzu: 哏儿都
<tenzu> adam8157: 你不觉得舌头会抽筋么
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 还不如饼都...
<ibodi> 更新以后，broadcom wireless  自家的检测不到，邻居的都看到。该怎么弄这个 ubuntu ?
<hamo_notail> roylez_: adam8157  tenzu http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8e60e279jw1duap5buphzj.jpg
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 嗯嗯, easy to understand
<ibodi> 你们无线上网都没有问题，还是大多不用 ubuntu 了？
<ibodi> 大家多数改用 mint ？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 虽然看不懂，不过貌似没神马难度
<huntxu> roylez_: 尾巴樂樂
<roylez_> huntxu: 胡子
<rango> ubuntu 硬盘安装不能分区，怎么回事？分区时显示分区为不可用
<adam8157> gfrog: 让你显摆
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<rango> ？
<adam8157> rango: 我要去公司了
<adam8157> gfrog: ^^
<adam8157> rango: 发错, sorry
 * gfrog 蛋蛋出宫喽~~~ 
<nadia> 你们都认识阿？
<rango> 有没有人能帮我的？
<nadia> 在这儿斗嘴玩儿
<rango> ubuntu 硬盘安装不能分区，怎么回事？分区时显示分区为不可用
<nadia> rango :我U盘装的 。不了解硬盘安装
<NoIE> 因为硬盘没有卸载。
<rango> 怎么卸载
<nadia> 哦
<NoIE> 我不晓得。
<rango> 我也是u盘进去的
<nadia> umount
<rango> 我已经删除卷了啊
<luGuan> nadia: u盘安装用什么软件烧的
<luGuan> 我用live-usb-creator烧一个但在我的机器上不行，同学的笔记本却能行
<ibodi> luGuan: www.ubuntu.com 下载页面有说明的
<nadia> luGuan :windows 下 用的 unetbootin
<ibodi> luGuan: 你确定是先从USB 启动？
<nadia> luGuan: 或者文都斯下的liveusb-creator
<nadia> luGuan: linux 下也用liveusb-creater 其实我用fedora
<saroizy> hello china
<saroizy> how are you
<nadia> ?
<saroizy> hi nadia are you in china ?
<nadia> saroizy: Are you kidding me?
<saroizy> why?
<nadia> saroizy: yes
<saroizy> i visit china in 2 weeks:)
<saroizy> so excited
<tenzu> good
<saroizy> :)
<metbsd> excite个屁
<nadia> saroizy: Wellcome enjoy
<tenzu> metbsd: ...
<saroizy> thank you my friend:)
<nadia> saroizy: I do not believe   at first .I regard it a jok
<xiangjianfeng> what are you doing in china?
<nadia> saroizy: Come for businese?
<saroizy> for diplomacy :)
<atmouse> 我以为进了ubuntu-en
<metbsd> 都是假洋鬼子和假中国人
<metbsd> 所以都说英语了
<metbsd> 假洋鬼子要说英语冒充洋鬼子
<nadia> saroizy: Somebody do not believe in you
<metbsd> 假中国人中文半吊子，还不如英文了
<saroizy> nadia what do you mean?
<metbsd> 假洋鬼子要发难了
<xiangjianfeng> where are you come from?
<nadia> saroizy: They think you are kidding us.
<metbsd> 要显示下翻译技能了
<saroizy> I am not kidding nadia
<saroizy> xiangjianfeng from french polynesia
<saroizy> island of bora bora
<nadia> xiangjianfeng: name before speaking
<saroizy> xiangjianfeng, do you know bora bora?
<nadia> saroizy: sea of love  Pearl  in the The Pacific Ocean
<saroizy> nadia, yes :) most beautiful place in Pacific Ocean
<nadia> saroizy: I have never been. But I would like to have a visite.
<saroizy> nadia, you are most welcome; if you come you can stay in my house eat my food
<nadia> saroizy: So you are a officle.you are a nice guy.
<luGuan> 其实说英文有个原因是中文输入法没搞定
<luGuan> 输入法没搞定我一般是打拼音的
<nadia> luGuan: 呵
<saroizy> thank you nadia you are also
<nadia> saroizy: You are in BeiJing?
<saroizy> I will be in beijing in 2 weeks
<nadia> luGuan: 我也不是很信任他。但是万一人家是实在人呢。
<saroizy> nadia look here for pictures of the island: http://goo.gl/maps/zR2y
<nadia> saroizy: I am in TianJin.Not far. But I am going to Tibet for travel in days.
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 还在家呢？
<nadia> saroizy: Bless a wonderful memery you would have in china.People here are enthusiasm.Most young people speak english.They can help.
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我类个去
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 必须的啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 怎么啦
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 老美发我个1xM的pdf...只发了我一个人，还得我再fwd一把...这破notes...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .......
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 还不如放gsa给个链接
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我一般都如此，但是loop里有印度人德国人，只能放我自家public,
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我不乐意...于是reply回去~~
<nadia> MeaCulpa: 什么东阿。能说下么？
<MeaCulpa> nadia: no
<nadia> MeaCulpa: 撞墙去
<metbsd> yah stay in his house, eat his food, use his sister/mom
<MeaCulpa> use...
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: I prefer the word "ride"
<MeaCulpa> Blood n' gore, ride the whore
<metbsd> use
<nadia> metbsd: ......
<metbsd> that's some hospitality
<metbsd> 假洋鬼子
<Barden> 呃，问个问题，在linux下如何解包打包android bin文件
<Barden> 有人知道吗？
<nadia> metbsd: 何以见得？
<metbsd> ？
<metbsd> 什么
<nadia> metbsd: 就是你为啥那么肯定是假洋鬼子
<metbsd> 凡是在中文频道说英语的都有假洋鬼子或假中国人之嫌
<metbsd> 因为真洋鬼子不会来，真中国人不屑说英语，我是属于后者
<imtxc> 求一句脚本：一个目录里面 要是 if 或者 else 或者 elseif 语句下面不是{ 而是空行或者语句的话，打印个提示。。
<nadia> metbsd: 诶。我当然也不信任他。只是为了起码的礼貌。毕竟不能肯定他就是来调侃大伙儿的。
<metbsd> 嗯，辛苦了
<metbsd> 您是帮我们搞公关那
<nadia> 大中午的。西瓜去了。你就别调侃我了。
<nadia> 有人去过西藏么？从北京坐火车去西宁，从西宁坐火车去拉萨。玩儿一礼拜在回来。4000够么？
<ikk-> 车票多少钱
<nadia> ikk-: 火车票来回1500.当然是硬座。
<ikk-> nadia: 硬座屁股痛
<nadia> ikk-: 来回四天的火车
<nadia> ikk-: 没办法阿。还没毕业呢。没有钱。跟姐姐要的。
 * kk 3.0.0-21-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 25 17:58:20 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<ikk-> 很累的，建议飞机或动车
<MeaCulpa> nadia: 留着给姐姐买化妆品吧
<nadia> ikk-: 飞机直接上去不经过低海拔到高海拔的过程容易出现高原反映的
<nadia> MeaCulpa: 我姐做美容的。赚多少花多少。标准月光族
<nadia> 好像布达拉宫门票学生半价
<ikk-> nadia: 飞过去先休息3天，适应一下再走动。
<nadia> ikk-: 和和。三天。多一天就多了300食宿费。而且，飞机是不是比较贵阿
<ikk-> nadia: 从哪里出发，我查查
<MeaCulpa> 布达拉宫维护结束了么...开门么
<nadia> 北京到西宁 西宁再到拉萨。 我现在在天津
<nadia> 不达拉还有维护？现在应该开放把。旅游 季节
<ikk-> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=14526329218&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> ikk-,啥网址y 西藏拉萨旅游----拉萨布达拉宫 大昭寺 八角街一日游-tmall.com天猫
<nadia> ikk-: thanks 我看看
<ikk-> nadia: 飞机没找到。
<nadia> ikk-: 恩。这是六月的。我们自己去，不跟团。
<imtxc> 请问有什么工具，可以检查C语言代码是否符合规范，比如，多余的空行这些。
<AlmondShell> imtxc: 额，哪个c编译器会对空行感兴趣？
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 我家神经病老板
<AlmondShell> imtxc: OTL
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 以前谁写的代码，莫名其妙，在if语句下加一行空行。。
<AlmondShell> imtxc: 是不是按代码行数算钱的啊，囧。。。  那现在不能直接去掉这些空行么
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 就得我手工找了，有时候有漏掉的。。
<ikk-> http://hi.baidu.com/zengzhaonong/item/f629373565fa5c302e0f8195
<kk> ikk- ⇪ ti: linux indent格式化代码(ZZ)_儒雅_百度空间
<imtxc> ikk-: 这工具不会处理那样的问题的。。
<AlmondShell> imtxc: 我写过一个“找文件中的空行之前一行以逗号结尾”的脚本，给你参考下吧。。。kk是机器人
<AlmondShell> imtxc:  http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-25508399-id-3250751.html
<kk> AlmondShell ⇪ ti: 结合find的awk_personball-ChinaUnix博客
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 好的，其实，我是想检查 if语句的下一行，如果不是{ 开头的 就打印
<AlmondShell> imtxc: 那我那个估计够用了，我原先是找以逗号结尾行的下一行是空行。。
<AlmondShell> imtxc: 你改改试试
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 改,$ 为 ^if?
<ikk-> -sob或--swallow-optional-blank-lines 　删除多余的空白行。
<ikk->  
<AlmondShell> imtxc: 恩，if之前没东西的话，这样应该可以
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，看CU看到一句话
<MeaCulpa>    最近看《Linux Shell 脚本攻略》书中对[]  [[]] 的区别就一句话: “字符串比较时，最好使用[[]]  否则可能出现异常”
<AlmondShell> MeaCulpa: 干嘛-
<MeaCulpa> 计算机世界都已经开始用［可能］这种说法了...
<imtxc> ikk-: 这是indent的参数么
<AlmondShell> MeaCulpa: 那本书是印度人写的，然后门佳翻译的
<MeaCulpa> AlmondShell: 小小一个shell, 难道还模糊逻辑，人工智能？国人写书真是...
<AlmondShell> MeaCulpa: 我只是照搬原句= =
<MeaCulpa> AlmondShell: [] [[ ]] 本来就是区别清晰的很
<MeaCulpa> AlmondShell: 只有bash在那里乱搞
<AlmondShell> MeaCulpa: 书上多少会有错误，更别提翻译版的了。。。
<MeaCulpa> AlmondShell: 这不是错误的问题，是态度的问题... 可能...
<AlmondShell> MeaCulpa: 那本脚本攻略，我看了一半，中间岔气了好几次。。。。
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 印度人~~
 * adam8157 讨厌不知道原理的经验谈
<AlmondShell> adam8157: 这句我赞同= =
<MeaCulpa> 所以，不推荐看任何bash教程
<liemehoc> 有一个tcp的socket连续不断的输出许多长短不一的xml string，怎么用python作解析
<AlmondShell> MeaCulpa: ABS还可以看看吧？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: abc
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: abs
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: CU人人引用的ABS....
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我就推荐看abs和`man bash`
<liemehoc> 我的想法是建立一个缓冲区，然后寻找开始和结束的字符串进行切割，比较暴力
<liemehoc> 有没有优雅的方法
<imtxc> AlmondShell: ^if貌似不行。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我不推荐，我推荐看，lerning the korn shell
<MeaCulpa> s/ler/lear
<AlmondShell> imtxc: 我去试试
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ksh...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: AlmondShell 再给你们看个好玩的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: AlmondShell http://www.djangobook.com/en/2.0/chapter06/
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Chapter 6: The Django Admin Site
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 看这段，But there’s an exception with database column types that do not accept empty strings as valid values —
<imtxc> adam8157: 有什么好用的代码格式审查工具不，手动总是漏掉。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛~
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 空types? 0_0
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 往MySQL的整数字段里插入空字符串，结果可能或不可能被接受，这要看MySQL的版本，当时的时间和当前的月相
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 月相...
<gfrog> adam8157: 看到你那个manpage的bug了。。。 为毛defconfig里没8139的驱动呢？
<FrankLv> atmouse: hello,昨晚那个squid配置搞定了
<FrankLv> atmouse: 1)我linux机器装kvm虚拟机 网卡在br0了，2）kernel forward开始没开
<gfrog> adam8157: winxp默认是不带e1000驱动的，所以win guest最好还是用8139，估计这就是qemu-kvm改掉默认网卡的原因。
<atmouse> FrankLv:哦，80端口解决了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯, 那个dev就是这么说的
<gfrog> adam8157: avi啊，kvm的创始人哦。 你的bug优先级好高呢，哈哈。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我就要求把manpage改掉就行了, 这个浪费我了一些时间, 不想再浪费别人的时间
<gfrog> adam8157: 下次记得用-nodefaults参数。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gfrog 不错不错... 我们提的bug都是些打工的contract在改
<AlmondShell> imtxc: 我这里执行正常的嘛，看http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/134411
<adam8157> gfrog: 那是啥
<FrankLv> atmouse: 恩 那个方案很完美， 不过对于80端口那条 nat的prerouting iptable规则我还不清楚 为什么直接访问80是OK的。 再研究下squid的 规则让gfw网站走代理就更完美了
<gfrog> adam8157: 不加载所有默认设备。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @@ 我们这也都是下面的码农在改，这不是蛋蛋比较牛嘛，就得牛人来搞了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我是用-net nic参数而已
<adam8157> gfrog: 鬼
<imtxc> AlmondShell: if前肯定有tab或者 空格的了。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 18摸太坏了，光让小弟干活
 * MeaCulpa 看了吧RH的DM-Multipath文档，深感Linux组太辛苦了，我就不搀和了，然他们自己弄吧
<gfrog> adam8157: qemu-kvm -S -monitor stdio 起个最简单的guest，在monitor里info pci看看喽。
<AlmondShell> imtxc: if前有tab的话，可以改^if  为^\tif
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 因此不行，只if 也不行， 因为我找到#ifdef 这样的。。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 那些打工的都是老头
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 难道写的很苦逼？
<adam8157> gfrog: 这样的话里面没有网卡的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 有点复杂，有点挣扎，搞个这样的东西太麻烦了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你肯定没看，bus0,device3是啥。。。
<AlmondShell> imtxc: ^\tif   可以。。。如果你说if前面不止一个tab。。。那真够折腾
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 是啊。。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 一直觉得存储复杂暴了。
<atmouse> FrankLe:嗯，squid的规则我这里有列表的正则，用acl.判断转发
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 所以我觉得该找个工具。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Enterprise嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 怎么看
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: Enterprise更复杂。
<atmouse> 手机打字好慢啊。。。。，
<gfrog> adam8157: info pci啊
<little_imadper_a> im
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 干嘛呢?
<atmouse> 都被刷了
<AlmondShell> imtxc: 不止一个tab，那就^\t*if  = -
<AlmondShell> = =
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 其实只找 if 这个单词不行么，
<AlmondShell> ^\t*if    反正就靠正则了。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 反正不是正常网卡 是个v6的东西
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 你要正则匹配if语句?
<MeaCulpa> Squid的配置文件，臭，长
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 是啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: RHEL6里是8139啊童鞋
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 我要找到if语句下面的空行或者语句
<adam8157> gfrog: 原来是大牛 怪不得说话那么diao
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦?
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: m/^(\s?)*if/
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 反正意思就是，if语句下面，要是不是{ 就弄出来
<gfrog> adam8157: fedora里也是8139
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 用的什么语言的脚本?
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 随便
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦...
<atmouse> 我发现为什么内核默认都载8169的网卡驱动，但是我的是8168，听说有bug，所以重新编译一个
<MeaCulpa> AlmondShell: CU Shell版挺有意思
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 那就容易了... 你往后匹配一个{就行了吧
<AlmondShell> MeaCulpa: 恩，没啥事的时候看看。。
<MeaCulpa> AlmondShell: 恩，我饭后看，哈哈
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 往后匹配一个{ ？ 不可以吧。
<atmouse> Squid的正则是gnu reg 也不知道具体性能怎么样，当规则非常多的情况
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，-net nic加上的果然也是8139啊
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 你没看明白我的意思，就是别人写的代码，有的if下面多了个空行，有的if 下面只有一句话的话，没有加{}，我要把这样的地方找出来
<gfrog> adam8157: 建议你试试monitor里的那些info命令哦，很给力的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯... 但是manpage说是e1000, 因为这, 浪费我的时间
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 所以应该就是找if的下一句不是{ 的地方。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 直接匹配if后面的空行不行么
<adam8157> gfrog: 从没开过monitor, 土鳖了...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不行啊，那就把if后面直接跟语句没有括起来的漏了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 貌似我们都没给manpage做过test @_@
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 干嘛要看括号...
<imtxc> me
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 人就这么要求的，就是if下只有一句，也得括。
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥语言?
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 在同一行咋办...单行if
<imtxc> adam8157: c
<AlmondShell> MeaCulpa:imtxc正在满足他们老板的要求 = =
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那种貌似没有。
<adam8157> imtxc: 烂style
<imtxc> adam8157: 他就那样要求我的。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你没做过码农，那样写代码量大
 * adam8157 The best C coding style is Kernel Coding Style
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 体现你效率高
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: no
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我之前都是码农
<imtxc> 关键是我还得找别人以前写的代码里面的这类问题。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Kernel Coding Style自断财路
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: LOC杀手
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你没做过外包码农
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 又不是外包, 别在乎loc
<gfrog> adam8157: 你写C竟然是8空格tab缩进？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
<imtxc> 有时候就漏了，就挨骂，受不了了。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那是你，不是劳苦大众
<adam8157> gfrog: 硬tab
<gfrog> adam8157: 犇
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我们那时候，有if必须有else,
<hamo> gfrog 内核就是tab啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我之前经常把别人的模块从2K行缩减到500
<gfrog> hamo: 所以为才问哪
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 恩, 明白了
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 刚去打电话了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 毫无意义的else必须这么写，else {;}, 展开4行
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 其实只要改成 行里面有if这个单词就可以对吧，不要匹配 *if* 这种就行
 * adam8157 我python是四个空格, C和Shell都是硬tab
<gfrog> hamo: adam8157 写python用4格空格缩进的表示很不适应。 之前公司维护的那套C代码，用2空格缩进，看得我都疯了。
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那样的好处就是比较容易分清结构
<imtxc> adam8157: 是啊，我也硬tab刚才被骂了。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你写tab?
<hamo> 主席的代码都是两空格..nnnnd
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你写makefile么...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: tab?
<AlmondShell> imtxc: - -你能保证if后面不是( 而肯定是空格么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 写啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 谨慎怀疑你那家公司不甚靠谱
<imtxc> adam8157: 因为他以前有的地方是 4空格，结果弄乱了。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你居然写tab..
<imtxc> gfrog: 非常不靠谱啊。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: tab是啥
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ]t
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 这个可以保证。
<MeaCulpa> \t
<gfrog> imtxc: 写个格式化工具吧，用kernel style写，交代码之前格式化一下。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是啊, 除了py都用硬tab的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ... 除了makefile, tab
<adam8157> imtxc: vim配置好就完了
<AlmondShell> imtxc: 试试  \bif\b
<MeaCulpa> 其他的没必要的
<adam8157> gfrog: imtxc vim :retab
<hamo> adam8157 我的py啥规则？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你在用什么东西处理代码？
<adam8157> hamo: 我咋知道 pep8呗
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: indent
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那是啥...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 现在就剩这空行处理不了了。
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 貌似也不行？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: MeaCulpa indent - changes the appearance of a C program by inserting or deleting whitespace
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 这个也容易吧... if not m/^[ \t]?*if[ \S]\r?\n[ \t]?*\{/
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: vim查检？
<MeaCulpa> s/查检/插件
<little_imadper_a> im
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不是 单独程序
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦
<MeaCulpa> ... awk... pl... 随便搞嘛
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 喵的, 大括号要不要转义我也忘了...
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: ...
<imtxc> 一定要学awk了看来。。
<imtxc> 今天骂了我两次。
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: awk有什么要学的... 看一眼就知道了...
<little_imadper_a> im
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: pl嘛
<adam8157> imtxc: vim配置好, 然后retab就是了
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 恩, pl喽
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: pl是啥。
<little_imadper_a> perl
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 没必要学嘛，用用即可
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，tab弄好了，全换成空格了，放弃硬tab
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 这个 真不会，你帮忙写句吧。。。
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 刚不是给你了...
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 把我这难题处理了就行。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 代码风格这种东西, 你去争论哪个最好是没有意义的, 保持一致最重要
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你干嘛要去匹配？ 能不能完全忽略tab, 重排
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: if not m/^[ \t]?*if[ \S]\r?\n[ \t]?*\{/
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 哦啊。
<MeaCulpa> 话说，C代码有需要空行的地方么? 没有吧...
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 他是想把别人莫名其妙打的空行给取消?
<imtxc> find . -type f -exec awk 'BEGIN{tmp=0;}{if(tmp&&($0~/^$/))print FILENAME":""line:"FNR":"$0;tmp=($0~/if/)}' {} \; 这句 该怎么改啊。。
<imtxc> \bif也不行。。
<AlmondShell> imtxc:   -   -awk 不支持 \b单词边界。。
<AlmondShell> OTL
 * little_imadper_a 卧槽, 你这句略高端. 我得查查去....
<MeaCulpa> 忘了这些\b
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 这是almondshell的。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 写\b也不行的，匹配不到。
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/194169.htm
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 网上预定酒店 使用Mac系统显示的房间比PC要贵_Apple 苹果_cnBeta.COM
<imtxc> 我要疯了， 还有时候的代码里面 莫名其妙的就出来 
<imtxc> 出来 M
<MeaCulpa> :P
<AlmondShell> imtxc: M是win换行符的问题
<imtxc> 我害还得挨个看。。
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 是啊。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 想死。
<hamo> ...
<AlmondShell> imtxc: dos2unix
<ikk-> http://www.cnblogs.com/k-sharp/archive/2012/06/17/2552381.html
<kk> ikk- ⇪ ti: 【screencast】vim插件Tabular对任意文本对齐(含视频) - K++ - 博客园
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: perl -i -pe "s/\r?\n|\r/\n/g" a.c  可以去掉^m
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 那个^M其实就是\r来的.
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 主要问题是我就不知道它哪有。。。
 * adam8157 align
<MeaCulpa> sed 's/.$//'
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 你那个容易悲剧
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: :)
<MeaCulpa> sed 's/^M$//'
<MeaCulpa> 硬写吧
<hamo> roylez 赶紧服务器上重灌个系统去，arch的redis不靠谱
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 恩, 这个好   sed 是能识别\r的
<roylez> hamo: 我在家就用得好好的，渣
<adam8157> roylez: hamo server乖乖 debian stable
<roylez> MeaCulpa hamo nnnnd，我又要开早上4点的会了
<MeaCulpa> lol
<adam8157> roylez: 或者买个rhel, 我给你打个折扣
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 辛苦
<hamo> lol
<AlmondShell> imtxc: 曲线救国。。。tmp=($0~/[^a-zA-Z0-9]*if[^a-zA-Z0-9]*/)
<roylez> adam8157: 折你妹
<ikk-> 你想让这两个括号与if同列，那么就可以把光标放在那个”{"上，然后按C-c C-s，emacs会显示它的缩进标签
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 哇。。。
<ikk-> http://hi.baidu.com/susdisk/item/4a33cd87e45b74dfd0f8cd32
<kk> ikk- ⇪ ti: emacs中cc-mode的缩进配置方法详解（原创）_DEAN's Space_百度空间
<AlmondShell> imtxc: c代码里不会出现_if_ 这么怪胎的东西吧- -
<sikao_lfs> 这里有linuxcn那个gtalk频道的嘛？为啥我能登录进去，但是一发言就显示错误      XMPP 消息错误
<sikao_lfs> 投递到 linuxcn@conference.jaim.at 的消息失败：Visitors are not allowed to send messages to all occupants (代码 403)
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: NF > 0
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 这样也行。。。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: NF >0 是啥？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 少用正则
<iOpera> sikao_lfs: 要登录，才可发言
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: Number of Fields, >0 说明没field
<AlmondShell> MeaCulpa:  -- 这不对吧，掌握正则绝对是好事。。
<hamo> roylez 晚睡早起身体好
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: Number of Fields, >0 说明有field
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 围观你
<imtxc> 这么高级。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 呦~~
<roylez> hamo: 田鸡去死
<sikao_lfs> iOpera: 已经登录进去了。并且出现在那个频道的人员目录里了！但是就是不能说话！
<AlmondShell> imtxc: NF是awk里的一个变量，记录一行的字段数的
<roylez> hamo: 来上海吧，魔都人最喜欢蛤蟆了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你真是把awk当代boost的C在用....
<iOpera> 乐乐今天又吃火药了。
<iOpera> sikao_lfs: 帐号登录。
<iOpera> 验证了的帐号
<iOpera> 或者需要邀请
<iOpera> ä½ vistor
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 这样的 ，还是会匹配 类似 tdmif 这样的句子啊
<imtxc> tmdif
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 还有，你每次awk都只处理一个文件，要FNR何用..
<AlmondShell> imtxc: tmdif....
<iOpera> sikao_lfs: 你可以msg那里面的人，问
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: if前面来个[ \t]?
<little_imadper_a> /
<adam8157> iOpera: 小e~
<AlmondShell> MeaCulpa: 结合find的时候不用FNR也没事，不过这是我个人习惯。。。
<sikao_lfs> iOpera: 我正在一个个的问，目前已经有人回应说他也无法发言。谢谢你！
 * little_imadper_a 何必呢... 那么多现成的工具... 
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你要干什么？给点数据，大家来玩玩
<iOpera> adam8157: 你今天撞墙了？
<adam8157> iOpera: nope
<MeaCulpa> AlmondShell: 你匹配$0干嘛，他不是说if一定是$1么
<iOpera> 今天带红帽子了？
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: nnnnd 才开bt，又有人给2.6M
<AlmondShell> MeaCulpa: - -原先不确定嘛
<hamo> adam8157 帽子换颜色了？
<iOpera> 早干嘛去了。
<iOpera> gaoji hamo 最可爱了。
<AlmondShell> MeaCulpa: 一般按我以前写C的习惯，if后面估计直接就跟上(了- -
<MeaCulpa> AlmondShell: 恩，没看到数据，不明白要求，不好说，
<hamo> adam8157 亲你想太多了亲
<MeaCulpa> AlmondShell: 那就拿"(|)| "作FS, 管他呢
<MeaCulpa> AlmondShell: awk就是要脏
<iOpera> hamo: s/亲/舔/g
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: http://code.bulix.org/9o3eqf-81722  把这里面的第  6  12  18 行找出来
<hamo> iOpera 恶..
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: little_imadper_a 就这么个要求。。。
<iOpera> nnnd 给3.5M的流量。草
<AlmondShell> imtxc: if语句要是都这么些，那就好办多了- -
<iOpera> 居然就下完了。
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 就上面那三种情况了，没第四种。
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 一种是多换行了，一种是一句语句的时候没加括号。
<ikk-> perl 一行代码搞定
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> al
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 我这里你的名字总是显示不全。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你那要求，显然是吧括号上下是空行的找出来嘛，和if else何干..
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不是啊，只找if 下的空行， 还有if下的语句， 反正意思就是if的下一行，如果不是{ 就找出来。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 第 6 行和18行 那样的。
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 你那句看不懂啊。
<AlmondShell> imtxc: 啥- -？
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 就那句很长的，好高级啊。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: awk '($1 ~ /if/){getline; if ($0 !~ "{") print NR":",$0 }'
<AlmondShell> imtxc: 可以先把find部分砍掉。awk一个文件先
<MeaCulpa> 简化一下
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问怎么设置路由器上网(有线) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379088 我的电脑双系统，win7能直接上网，ubuntu连不上，以前没用路由器时能上网，有了路由器后就上不了网了，请问怎么设置，我的路由器是水星的 统计信息: 发表于 由 rth321 — 2012-06-26 13:44 …
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 神, perl正则, { 用转义吗?
<imtxc> AlmondShell: MeaCulpa 咦， 你俩是同一个人？
<iOpera> 复杂点的事情，就不要想肮脏的awk了。
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 转
<AlmondShell> imtxc: 不是啊- -
<AlmondShell> 谁和他一个人。。。他比我牛多了
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: ok, thx~
<ikk-> ruby 半行
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 他们只是穿一条裤子而已...
<iOpera> ikk-: 破kk，你咋啥都学了？ lol
<AlmondShell> imtxc: 他喜欢ksh，我才刚接触shell不到3个月来着
<iOpera> rubbish kk
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 这样。
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 这拉丁文啥意思去了。忘记了。
<imtxc> iOpera: 那用什么呢？
<iOpera> imtxc: 仔细想。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这样 还是避免不了 tmdif这样的行啊。
<AlmondShell> imtxc: 不过我也学到不少东西。。你要的那个命令用Mea的改改就行了
<iOpera> ● rm -r 杨家将/ 张国荣.-.\[跨越1997演唱会\].演唱会.\(DVDRip\).mkv \[快乐的大脚2\].Happy.Feet.2.2011.720P.X264.\[dybee.com\].mkv \[泰山\].Tarzan.1999.ULTiMATE.COLLECTORS.EDiTiON.TRiAUDiO.iNTERNAL.DVDRiP.X264-KiSS.\[dybee.com\].CD2.mkv \[小海龟大历险\].A.Turtles.Tale.Sammys.Adventure.2010.DVDRiP.XViD-VAMPS.\[dybee.com\].avi
<iOpera> \[驯龙高手番外篇：龙的礼物\].Dragons.Gift.of.the.Night.Fury.2011.DVDRip.AC3.XviD-NYDIC.\[dybee.com\].avi
<ikk-> iOpera: 略懂
<adam8157> iOpera: 观鸟镜是啥...
<iOpera> 不懂的就搜索。 adam8157
<adam8157> iOpera: 用ranger吧, 这么痛苦的rm还
<AlmondShell> imtxc: awk '(($1~/^if$/)||($1~/^else$/)){getline;if($0 !~ "{" )print NR":"$0}' test.c
<hamo> adam8157  按字面意思理解就好
<iOpera> 啥就痛苦了。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 你rm的很痛苦 各种转义
<imtxc> AlmondShell: 完美了。。
 * adam8157 推荐ranger啊 神器啊
<iOpera> 嗯。我要写一个pl的rm。类似我的et.pl。按照关键词自动选择文件。
<AlmondShell> imtxc: 能中途getline，蛮好- -，省个状态变量。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: tmdif?
<iOpera> 在脚本面前，啥敢叫神器哦。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 把$1 ~ /if/ 改成$1=="if"
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 更简单
<iOpera> 我给你看et.pl? adam8157
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 保险起见，awk -F'(| ', 防止if后面没空格就家了(
<imtxc> 这个不会的。
<iOpera> nnnd 现在io全占用。等下写一个
<iOpera> 那显示进度的命令是啥去了。监视cli的rm cp等的。
<zhpeng>        -v, --verbose
<zhpeng>               explain what is being done
<zhpeng> is this what you need?
<iOpera> 外挂监视的
<iOpera> 显示xx%
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 电驴 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379089 Ubuntu下有没有像电驴一样的好软件？ 可以自由分享资源 统计信息: 发表于 由 nucleus — 2012-06-26 13:50
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 神, 我用 while(<>)来读文件, 哪个变量存着现在读的是哪个文件呀?
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 我想输出一下文件名
<adam8157> iOpera: bar
<roylez> adam8157: ranger删除目录，怎么弄
<gfrog> adam8157: 肿么研究起观鸟镜来了。。。 对你来说，你可以理解成放大镜。
<palomino|working> 关键在于放大的只有"鸟" , adam8157
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 扽 roylez 
<adam8157> roylez: 也是:delete啊
<namoamitabuddha> js 如何调试？
<hamo> namoamitabuddha 手动或者自动
<hamo> roylez  主席你有bug啊
<roylez> hamo: 你才有bug，你专门吃bug的
<hamo> roylez  = =
 * gfrog hamo == bugzilla
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 2012年6月30日-UUGO上海高校开源峰会+暨招聘会 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379092 2012年6月30日-UUGO上海高校开源峰会+暨招聘会 UUGO上海高校开源峰会+暨招聘会 时间：2012年6月30日 下午1:30 地址：上海大学延长路校区第四教学楼2楼（上海市闸北区延长西路149号）  …
<adam8157> 蛤蟆弱爆了, 总下线上线的
<gfrog> adam8157: 走城门儿
<adam8157> gfrog: 你看
 * gfrog 连我们Team的某工具都在向Jobs致敬，打开主页第一个大标题就是Jobs。 =.=
<adam8157> gfrog: tcms打不开了?
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 我1小时之前还看过
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过那烂货打不开我一点都不惊奇。
<hamo> gfrog: 好冷...
<zhpeng> tcms好久才能修好。。
<adam8157> zhpeng: 你是....
<zhpeng> adam8157, 今天才进这里
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你是说公司内部的TCMS吧
<zhpeng> adam8157, 彭志谋
<adam8157> zhpeng: 嗯 原来是医生你啊
<zhpeng> adam8157, .......你是？
<adam8157> zhpeng: 刚从Staff Roster查到
<zhpeng> adam8157, 居然人肉我
<gfrog> adam8157: 你弱爆了，看一眼whois就看出来了。。
<hamo> zhpeng: adam8157 gfrog 贵司好清闲..
<adam8157> gfrog: 我看whois 然后去roster的
<adam8157> gfrog: 我不熟悉他的login name
<gfrog> hamo: Linda答应你没呢？
<hamo> gfrog: 没消息...
<gfrog> hamo: 不会把你甩了吧。。
<hamo> gfrog: 说不准啊...T_T
<adam8157> zhpeng: 不好好干活 该踢
<gfrog> hamo: 来我这写python吧！
<hamo> gfrog: python不会啊...写的不好...
<zhpeng> hamo, 忙得要死好不好，今天特殊情况
<hamo> zhpeng: 哪个team的？
<adam8157> hamo: 写的不好 该踢
<gfrog> hamo: 那你写C也行，哈哈
<zhpeng> hamo, libvirt...
<adam8157> zhpeng: 你roster里是大头贴么...
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: http://code.bulix.org/uy4a9g-81725
<zhpeng> 我用ubuntu唯一用处是学3D制图。。。blender。。。
<adam8157> zhpeng: gaoji
<gfrog> adam8157: 求围观
<little_imadper_a> gf
<zhpeng> 喂喂喂。。。
<hamo> zhpeng: gaoji
<little_imadper_a> gfrog: 我刚想说, 没敢说...
<adam8157> gfrog: pm你了
<adam8157> gfrog: zhpeng 销魂的姿势
<zhpeng> adam8157, gfrog 这是我老婆让我摆拍的
<gfrog> adam8157: 你心动了？
<zhpeng> adam8157, gfrog 当时急用，就传了。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你妹...
<gfrog> adam8157: 咩哈哈。
<adam8157> gfrog: zhpeng 我都不传图片的
 * gfrog bug重现，退散~
<zhpeng> adam8157, 。。。。为毛要我传
<gfrog> adam8157: 当年敝team有要求，所有人贴大头贴。
<adam8157> zhpeng: gfrog 因为你们team都比较亮骚
<zhpeng> adam8157, gfrog 我们组有刘德华 孙灌南同志
<gfrog> adam8157: 不敢不敢，哪能比您骚啊。 @@
<hamo> gfrog: adam8157 表争表争，我证明都骚...
 * adam8157 meeting
<zhpeng> help
<zhpeng> wrong channel
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 你试过了没有?
<ikk-> C和Lisp是编程语言的两个极端，理解了这两个，其余任何编程语言中的问题都不会再成为问题
<little_imadper_a> ikk-: 还有at&t语法的汇编呢....
<atmouse> 我仅知道出来的性能都很好
<zhpeng> 我还是去看python了。。
<namoamitabuddha> 学程序设计？
<atmouse> Python 享受，
<zhpeng_afk> atmouse, 必须享受。。。
<ikk-> ruby 实用，
<atmouse> 我一直想知道通配符的子区间匹配有什么好的算法麽
<atmouse> 就是判断一个通配符式子是否包含另一个
<tenzu> 谁冒充我
<iOpera> atmouse: 都是循环判断一次。
<iOpera> 看你是数组还是hash
<iOpera> tenzu: ?
<atmouse> Iopera 怎么循环，*拆开？
<tenzu> iOpera: !
<atmouse> *4*  包含了  *54* 这样子
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 计划任务/etc/crontab: line 12: Desktop: command not found错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379096 SHELL=/bin/bash PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/bin MAILTO=root HOME=/ * * * * * /bin/ls -lh <-12行 我是vi /etc/crontab 这样编辑计划任务,可是在执行/etc/crontab 后出现 /etc/crontab: line 12: Desktop: command …
<iOpera> atmouse: 你这啥。不是先找出内容？只判断表达式？那就正则。
<iOpera> 那*3*4*怎么判断
<iOpera> 通配符本来就是一个不标准的东西，在不同地方，解释不同啊。
<ofan> ikk-: 学了c和lisp也不能理解brainfuck
<iOpera> 谁用ssd卡的
<atmouse> *4* 肯定也包含了 *3*4* 这样子 还有问号跟感叹号
<atmouse> Ssd磁盘？
<palomino|working> ssd卡是比sd卡更高级的卡么? , iOpera
<iOpera> 你什么环境下使用的通配符？
<iOpera> 破马。你又有这？ nnnd
<palomino|working> ?_?
<iOpera> 太高级了的破马
<palomino|working> 我不明您的问题阿
<palomino|working> ssd盘我倒是有
<palomino|working> ssd卡是何物。。
<atmouse> 嗯，url过滤
<iOpera> 就是ssd盘嘛
<palomino|working> 喔。。
<palomino|working> 用过1个
<iOpera> 啥接口的？
<palomino|working> sata
<little_imadper_a> palomino|working: 壕!
<palomino|working> ...... , little_imadper_a
<atmouse> Sata2
<little_imadper_a> palomino|working: sata2?3?
<palomino|working> 2
<iOpera> 有esata没
<palomino|working> 买的时候还没3呢
<palomino|working> esata跟sata没区别呀 , iOpera
<palomino|working> 除了接口长得不一样之外
<iOpera> 额。速度也一样？
<palomino|working> 一模一样
<atmouse> 外接就是了
<palomino|working> 而且还很愚蠢地没设计供电
<iOpera> 额。那出这干嘛
<palomino|working> 为了展示下限吧
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: esata用来外置的吧?
<palomino|working> 没供电
<atmouse> Sata的速度
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 外置用ssd不是很折腾吗?
<atmouse> 现在就usb3了
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: usb3.0多好
<iOpera> 是啊。有些高清播放器就用esata
<iOpera> 没这接口啊
<iOpera> cp太慢。nnnnd
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: esata这东西先不说, 你外置的话, 机械硬盘就好了,  ssd那么死贵
<iOpera> 不是快嘛
<atmouse> Sata要电
<iOpera> 轻便嘛
<palomino|working> 看片的话... , iOpera
<palomino|working> 普通硬盘速度足够啦 , iOpera
<iOpera> cp啊
<palomino|working> cp的话
<palomino|working> 弄俩2t的raid0一下
<palomino|working> 也不慢
<atmouse> 64k复制就不慢了
<iOpera> cp的，都要带着跑啊
<iOpera> raid啥。。。
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 快不了多少的其实, 90 -> 300的变化而已
<palomino|working> 我有个双2.5寸的外置盒 , iOpera
<palomino|working> 支持raid0 , iOpera
<iOpera> 。
<palomino|working> 7200rpm的2.5寸单盘也能过100M/s了 , iOpera
<palomino|working> raid0一下 , iOpera
<palomino|working> 200 , iOpera
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 还不如弄个wnas
<iOpera> 这破马真异类。。。
<iOpera> 这也玩
<little_imadper_a> palomino|working: 要随身的话, raid0一下比较难吧
<palomino|working> 被迫的- - , iOpera
<iOpera> wnas是啥。 little_imadper_a
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 无线的nas
<palomino|working> 那个盒不大，大约一个3寸盘大小 , little_imadper_a
<atmouse> 在systemd还没有解决raid问题之前，还是别raid
<iOpera> 。。无线不更慢
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 不用拿着呀~
<zhpeng> 。。。。
<iOpera> 干脆，咋穿透那isp算了。
<iOpera> 直接网络
<iOpera> ftp
<zhpeng> little_imadper_a, iOpera 干脆走FC得了。。。
<iOpera> 全hamachi
<iOpera> 啥fc
<little_imadper_a> zhpeng: fc早停产了
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 就是红白机, 当年的小霸王其乐无穷
<iOpera> fc卡？
<iOpera> 。
<zhpeng> iOpera, en ...
<zhpeng> iOpera, 要不iscsi
<iOpera> ～～不知道这
<zhpeng> 远端搞他N个硬盘组raid0
<iOpera> 还远端。现在的isp，都没搞清楚是啥网络。
<little_imadper_a> zhpeng: 你那个都能算是中心存储了吧
<iOpera> 没出口。否则不用cp
<zhpeng> little_imadper_a, 这是我的梦想啊，啥时候家里能用快点的存储啊。。
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 可以的, 只要nat表是固定的就好
<huntxu> little_imadper_a: 看到你之前那個當前文件的, perlvar -v $ARGV
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 如果是地址圆锥的话, 就需要一个周知服务器来帮忙打洞了...
<little_imadper_a> huntxu: 恩, 已经查到了~ thx~
<iOpera> 还nat。那些家伙连ipv6都不知道。
<iOpera> 问半天，啥都没问
<zhpeng> iOpera, 你也弄ipv6？
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 你问客服? 客服都是用来调戏的, 哪会这些东西~
<iOpera> 强调不是教育网。 nnnnnd
<atmouse> 谈谈谈，我又想起被封的80端口
<zhpeng> iOpera, 我一直被ipv6弄，快死了
<iOpera> 我怎么看，都像教育网。
<iOpera> ipv6在电信，似乎正常
<iOpera> 似乎。
 * little_imadper_a 我在教育网, 1.5g+3g的带宽无压力
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 你不也没外口嘛
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 没有... 但是我也不需要呀~
<iOpera> 咋不需要。你可以当我的bt机啊。lol
<palomino|working> ......
<iOpera> 额。以前月月可以做这。
<iOpera> 不在了。那速度也是上M
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: ... 做种不需要外口的... 遇到周知服务器就可以打洞了
<iOpera> 啥种。我只要wget嘛
<little_imadper_a> .............
<iOpera> lol
<little_imadper_a> 你要求略高
<iOpera> 今天不是有人发大水管。我这估计还要几天
<palomino|working> .......
<iOpera> 破马。你有啥意见？
<palomino|working> 怎么还不下班阿
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> 百度那破网盘，好多不兼容的地方
<iOpera> hamo:
<hamo> iOpera: 啥？
<iOpera> hamo: 你现在在哪个井里面啊
<iOpera> 百度和你还有关系没
<hamo> iOpera: 理论上还有
<iOpera> 欠了工资？
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: hamo 还有转正的权利
<iOpera> 看他天天被蛋蛋踢。估计希望不大。百度的，居然被外族欺负。
<iOpera> 没底气嘛
<little_imadper_a> 关键是没有城管光环
<hamo> iOpera: ^^^
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: baidu?
<iOpera> 有了就能猖狂？ hamo
<iOpera> 这我要支持蛤蟆
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 百度糟糕
<hamo> iOpera: 有了光环肯定也是个有节操的城管..
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: ?
<iOpera> Memo 1 - Sent by MaskRay, Jun 20 04:47:03 2012..
<byzantium> 问一下  就是 在 cmakedefault中的 ENV{ZTD_PAth}我该怎么知道这个到底指带的是什么呀
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 例如说，前些天我发现贴吧里面的一个关键词：wikipedia
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 神, 你给的?
<fyodor_> iOpera: 好
<iOpera> 看你们猖狂不
<iOpera> 。。
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 天朝嘛
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 这种竞争手段实在是……
<tenzu> 谁敢ban了神?
<iOpera> 疼疼。乖
 * little_imadper_a 当年有个人t了一次adam, 忘了是hamo还是jyf还是cfy了
<byzantium> 没同学know？
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 其他公司我可没见把 wikipedia 列做关键词
<byzantium> 。。。。
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 这个我就不了了
<fyodor_> iOpera: 一个“好”字就让你出卖了城管的节操啊...
<hamo> little_imadper_a: 阿蛋常踢的
<little_imadper_a> hamo: 是t了adam
<little_imadper_a> hamo: 不是adam 踢了别人
<iOpera> fyodor_: 我以前你们心中都有仇恨呢。
<hamo> little_imadper_a: 以前从主席那搞到过光环踢蛋，也从蛋那搞到过光环踢主席
<little_imadper_a> hamo: 干的漂亮
<byzantium> close
<byzantium> close
<fyodor_> iOpera: ...我只是心血来潮给你打个招呼 xD
<iOpera> 你。。还不去搞你的飞机去。
<iOpera> 额。 Destine 居然在。那哈皮呢。
<fyodor_> 整天搞飞机还不精尽人亡...
<iOpera> fyodor_: 你转行？
<fyodor_> 嗯，进军 IT，同你作伴 :D
<iOpera> 谁it了。nnnnd
<iOpera> 打倒全部it
<palomino|working> ......
<ikk-> 发现lisp是一根筋
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 有没有教神崽学perl?
<fyodor_> 哦，貌似你是与胡同大妈一个性质的工作.. iOpera
<iOpera> 破马，你又不是。你不是java嘛
<fyodor_> 真的，一直是这个印象 iOpera
<iOpera> 崽崽在学校是游戏王。
<iOpera> huntxu: ?
<palomino|working> no java , iOpera
<palomino|working> c/c++ , iOpera
<iOpera> 内置吸费功能的垃圾app? palomino|working
<palomino|working> 内置付费功能的优质app
<oneIeaf> iOpera: EE
<iOpera> 这谁啊
<iOpera> 重庆的谁
<namoamitabuddha> 学语言的话，国内好像一般都从 C 开始。
<iOpera> tenzu: 有人说你潜别人。
<palomino|working> 恩?
 * palomino|working 板凳旁听
<tenzu> iOpera: 明明没说我
<tenzu> iOpera: opera太难用了
<iOpera> 唉。唉
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 有机会潜别人, 记得给我留一个~
<hamo> tenzu: +1
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: 给你留个基友
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: .... 那你直接去找 hamo 吧
<tenzu> 打倒opera
<namoamitabuddha> 听说 Opera 最接近标准
<namoamitabuddha> w3c?
<iOpera> 嗯。我说的。 namoamitabuddha lol
<iOpera> 强大的op
<namoamitabuddha> iOpera: 不是，我记得是 wikipedia 还是哪里看见的
<tenzu> 神净忽悠别人
<iOpera> Destine:  happyaronxu	还处于比较忙的状态
<fyodor_> sock5 一个需求就把 op 搞死啦 lol
<iOpera> namoamitabuddha: momo
<namoamitabuddha> iOpera: 有数据分析的，不是纯粹说一下就 ok 的。
<iOpera> sock4吧。其实用不上sock...
<iOpera> 打仗还差不多
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: ssh 需要sock5吧
<fyodor_> ssh 代理必须啊 iOpera
<iOpera> 浏览器管你ssh干嘛
<fyodor_> 代理...
<iOpera> 不是有goagent?
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: goagent太慢了
<iOpera> 那奇怪了。一直飞快啊
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: 我觉得还行
<fyodor_> op 不能限制人使用哪种方式 antigfw 啊
<iOpera> 不是有turbo? lol
<fyodor_> 屁用
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 明显不如我的ssh快. 10分钟的1080p youtube 办分钟缓冲完
<iOpera> 反正了都被封的
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: 把ssh交出来
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 收费的!
<iOpera> ssh我倒是一直最慢
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 你住在学校?
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: 那没劲
<tenzu> 对啊
<iOpera> 。这都愿意收费啊
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 有ipv6?
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: 有, 不过似乎速度不怎么样, 不知道为啥
<fyodor_> iOpera: 我也收费的 ssh，省心，便宜死啦
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 那就算了,  我这个走ipv6, 速度超级快
<iOpera> 。。
<iOpera> 那是钓鱼的。 fyodor_ 迟早你被抓。
<fyodor_> 我月工资 300 都用得起..
<iOpera> lol
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 四块钱一个月, 也就一根冰棍钱?
<iOpera> 论坛有ssh。我都不要
<ikk-> 4元每月？rmb ?
<little_imadper_a> ikk-: 对
<ikk-> little_imadper_a: 我要买
<tenzu> iOpera: 论坛的不是vpn么?
<little_imadper_a> ikk-: ofan卖, 不过我买的是别人的
<iOpera> vpn的，倒是早没搞了
<little_imadper_a> ikk-: ofan的好一些, 他的9块钱, ssh和vpn都提供
<ikk-> little_imadper_a: 我只要ssh
<iOpera> vpn不更慢嘛
<little_imadper_a> ikk-: 那就去淘宝买吧, 都很快的~
<tenzu> 免费的凑合用用得了
<ikk-> little_imadper_a: ok
<ikk-> tenzu: 投资做贡献
<tenzu> ikk-: 现金的话我不介意, 嫌转账麻烦
<ikk-> tenzu: 现金怎么给你
<fyodor_> vanLeon:
<tenzu> ikk-: 我又不卖ssh, 我只是说我不想用网银
<ikk-> tenzu: o
<ikk-> tenzu: 你用过支付宝吗
<iOpera> tenzu: 你那学校，有啥资源，可以拿来卖的没
<ikk-> tenzu: 很好用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 可怜的娃，白天多睡睡吧
<croner> test
<kk> croner, .. ..  ㍧ 
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 再给一个种子。估计大水管还没睡觉。
<tenzu> ikk-: 没有
<tenzu> iOpera: 有的是基情, 你要么?
<iOpera> ikk-: 别人用paypal的，bs你这alipay的呢。
<iOpera> tenzu: 你这样教坏学生的啊
<hamo> roylez: PPT eng...果断高帅富..
<tenzu> 我用过google checkout
<croner> 在这儿呢
<ikk-> iOpera: paypal我用过
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 稍等
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 之前给你的都下载了?
<iOpera> 是啊
<croner> paypal 好用么？安全吗？
<iOpera> rango没中文音轨的嘛
<ikk-> croner: 不好用，不安全
<croner> ka ne la
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: rango是什么?
<iOpera> 。就rango嘛
<iOpera> 那蜥蜴
<little_imadper_a> ...
<Lenovo> irc://irc.ubuntu.com/xfce-cn
<tenzu> roylez: 囡囡来了
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 你的ipv6.neubt.com可以获取到peer?
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 必须能呀~
<iOpera> 我的不能啊。
<iOpera> v4的获取，倒是ipv6的peer...
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: http://bt.neu6.edu.cn:6969/announce?passkey=d4a596175435c2c4d398b6b9930686a4
<kk> little_imadper_a,啥网址y ["Network is unreachable - connect(2) . IN gettitle"]
<iOpera> 打不开
<iOpera> you sent me garbage - no info hash
<iOpera> 咋啥
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 那个是我的track..
<ikk-> p2sp bt ed2k ?
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 发你gmail了, 神~
<iOpera> 好吧。啥地址
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 什么啥地址? 我的tracker: bt.neu6.edu.cn.
<cfy> iOpera: 能上ipv6了？网关怎么填的？
<iOpera> 这啥片子
<iOpera> cfy: 不知道填啊
<cfy> iOpera: 没填？
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 一个我是大熊猫, 一个是来自xxxx什么的, 忘了
<iOpera> 我只会开miredo
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早
<iOpera> 大水管没在
<cfy> iOpera: 有没有用故fifo芯片？
<cfy> iOpera: 有没有用过fifo芯片？
<lainme> roylez: 不太早
<iOpera> 专门的，没用过
<cfy> iOpera: 哦
<roylez> lainme: 很早很早
<iOpera> 自己软件模拟的。
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 你截图，看下ipv6那tracker的情况
<cfy> iOpera: 我们准备用fifo读摄像头收据
<cfy> iOpera: 我们准备用fifo读摄像头数据，无奈，一直用不起来。。。
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: http://imagebin.org/217958
<iOpera> cfy: 不是可以dma?
<iOpera> fifo慢了吧
<cfy> iOpera: DMA速度太慢太慢
<iOpera> ？？
<cfy> iOpera: fifo 50MB/s阿
<iOpera> ä½ coldfire?
<iOpera> ?
<cfy> iOpera: 是阿，dma实测速度很慢
<iOpera> 用得不对吧。dma
<cfy> iOpera: fifo芯片速度超快呢
<cfy> iOpera: 用的不对？
<iOpera> 没道理会慢的啊。
<LOL_> 又下雨了
<iOpera> fifo就移位，当然也快
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 我的客户端不显示这些东西...
<LOL_> 刚把衣服洗完
<cfy> iOpera: 没那么快，没有快到可以把摄像头的数据全部读下来
<cfy> iOpera: 慢很多
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 细节都没？deluge
<iOpera> cfy: 你分辨率太高？
<LOL_> 8个op
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 有细节, 只写ok两个字
<iOpera> 我记得都是直接读取，速度也够。当然是黑白的
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 不会吧
<zodiac1111> 8大op - -
<cfy> iOpera: dma3MB/s阿
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 真的... 不然肯定截图给你看啦~
<iOpera> 总线速度呢？
<cfy> iOpera: 直接读取是可以的，但是我们想先放到fifo
<Cherrot> 刚刚升级系统 结果酒连不上IRC了……
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 没就算了
<cfy> iOpera: 这样好控制
<Cherrot> 截图也不能用了……
<Cherrot> hamo: 有帽子了？
<hamo> Cherrot: yep
<little_imadper_a> Cherrot: 什么是帽子?
<LOL_> zodiac1111: 你是
<Cherrot> little_imadper_a: !!!
<zodiac1111> LOL_ 路过的
<Cherrot> little_imadper_a: 你也有了…… 谁发福利呢？
<cfy> iOpera: 总线80M
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 还有一个奇怪的，我这从来不上传。似乎是没人要我的数据。
<little_imadper_a> Cherrot: ee
<LOL_> zodiac1111: 我貌似见过你在这
<iOpera> 那dma理论有40M嘛。 cfy
<Cherrot> little_imadper_a: soga
<cfy> iOpera: 真的？
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 正常, 太正常了, 我想刷积分都是刷别的东西
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 下载的动画片绝对不会有别人下载
<iOpera> 理论是这样的啊。rsic?
<cfy> iOpera: 有文档么？
<LOL_> hamo: 勇士，再大战一次踢人狂魔乐乐吧
<iOpera> 没。去官网看吧
<cfy> iOpera: risc
<Cherrot> 我发现用Alternate CD安装也没啥两样么  照样是软件全都装上了
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: ..
<cfy> iOpera: 哦。
<zodiac1111> LOL_: 没事上来看看 fedora那边实在是惨淡
<zodiac1111> 电脑玩坏了 只能先用别人的windows ..
<hamo> LOL_: client有bug...发不了kik
<Cherrot> empathy连不上IRC了……
<LOL_> hamo: 你可以用web irc
<hamo> LOL_: 帽子就没了...
<iOpera> Cherrot: 你用opera，啥都有了
<zodiac1111> xchat  不错
<Cherrot> iOpera: ...
<LOL_> hamo: 反正以后也会没有呀，
<zhpeng> iOpera, opera 有啥好的。。
<iOpera> 憋死了的蛤蟆？
<LOL_> 又不是永久的
<Cherrot> iOpera: gnome快捷键失效你遇到过么…… 启动终端的快捷键没反应
<cfy> iOpera: 又想了下
<iOpera> 功能多而已。 zhpeng
<Cherrot> hamo: 你要帽子还有别的用途么
<iOpera> Cherrot: 几乎不用
<cfy> iOpera: 我们但是不是直接读的，是用时钟信号触发得在读
<Cherrot> iOpera: 哦忘了你不用Gnome...
<iOpera> cfy: 触发的？那哪里是dma嘛
<hamo> Cherrot: 没...
<cfy> iOpera: 而且，内存不够大，不能把摄像头数据全部读回来
<cfy> iOpera: 有选择阿，
<LOL_> Cherrot: ctrl alt t?
<iOpera> 内存还不足啊
<Cherrot> LOL_: 是啊 竟然没反应
<little_imadper_a> Cherrot: 还是有别的功能的, 比如给你禁言
<iOpera> 你fifo不一样嘛。
<cfy> iOpera: 图像有一场很多数据阿
<little_imadper_a> Cherrot: 我说的是hamo
<Cherrot> little_imadper_a: ....
<cfy> iOpera: fifo有4MB空间阿
<iOpera> 芯片内置内存很大？
<LOL_> Cherrot: 试试ctrl shift t
<cfy> iOpera: 芯片内置空间不够阿，
<iOpera> 额。4M也不足吧
<cfy> iOpera: 4M够了
<Cherrot> LOL_: 不管用 我设置的是CTRL+ALT+T
<cfy> iOpera: fifo的4M够了。芯片好像完全不到4MB
<iOpera> 够了啊
<Cherrot> LOL_: 截图快捷键也不正常 截完图不显示保存窗口……
<iOpera> 那这就必须外扩了
<iOpera> 那就fifo吧
<LOL_> Cherrot: 重启下
<little_imadper_a> Cherrot: pacman -S gnome-extra
<Cherrot> little_imadper_a: 弱弱的不用arch
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 你碰过大水管没。多大
<little_imadper_a> ch
<LOL_> hamo: 勇士，干掉踢人狂魔乐乐的机会可不多，要珍惜现在有光环的日子呀
<little_imadper_a> io
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 碰到过好多, 10mb的都见过
<Cherrot> LOL_: 升级系统后重启过不下5次了  每次都不行哦
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 其实我自己就是大水管了, 我上传快的时候也有10mb
<hamo> LOL_: 问题是，发不了kick命令啊...主要是，他不在，kick了没反应不好玩
<cfy> iOpera: 芯片好像只有64K
<iOpera> 给一个啥v6地址，可以手动加上不
<LOL_> Cherrot: 。。。我从没升级过。。。
<Cherrot> hamo: 对哦 要潜伏到主席驾临
<iOpera> cfy: 额。这么小？
<cfy> iOpera: 是阿
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 大水管不一定有你要的资源呀. 能加是能加~
<iOpera> 没ram吧。你这是rom
<cfy> iOpera: flash也只有512K
<iOpera> flash也不是ram啊
<LOL_> hamo: 给他个惊喜，kick+ban,lol
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: ==
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 要不我们下载同一个数据, 然后我告诉你有啥好的水管?
<hamo> LOL_: kickban...会惹祸的...
<iOpera> peer不是手动加。tracker才可以。@
<cfy> iOpera: 唉，就是各种不够用。。。当时买芯片的时候没有考虑这些问题。。。
<LOL_> hamo: 但对方是踢人狂魔乐乐
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 我的就可以手动加!
<iOpera> cfy: 摄像头的，那是纯数据占用大嘛
<iOpera> @
<cfy> iOpera: fifo用得很郁闷，数据间歇性出错
<iOpera> 你详细信息都没。这可以加？
<iOpera> cfy: 估计是手册没看全
<cfy> iOpera: 然后搜别人的文章啥的，fifo的经验资料很少。。
<iOpera> 通常不要怀疑芯片的功能
<cfy> iOpera: 哦。
<cfy> iOpera: 现在是有怀疑某个地方有问题了。晚上再去试试
<iOpera> 啥公司的
<cfy> iOpera: AL422B
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: http://imagebin.org/217971
<cfy> iOpera: averlogic
<iOpera> 型号陌生的。哦
<cfy> iOpera: 我们还没有数字示波器。。。苦
<cfy> iOpera: 推荐个信号？
<palomino|working> ........
<cfy> iOpera: 推荐个型号？
<cfy> palomino|working: 有用过fifo么？
<palomino|working> 那是啥。。
<palomino|working> first in first out?
<iOpera> cfy: 没搞过啊。
<cfy> palomino|working: .......
<iOpera> asm时代，纯模拟的
<cfy> iOpera: 哦。唉，就是不想直接读，觉得这样浪费时间，
<cfy> iOpera: 想着能搞出来，以后的处理就方便很多
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 这惨了。
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 啊? 怎么了?
<little_imadper_a> cfy: dma怎么会慢?
<cfy> palomino|working: fifo芯片没用过？
<iOpera> cfy: 要不，你买带缓冲和图像输出的摄像头。 lol
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 你用过？
<palomino|working> 没。。。 , cfy
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 必须的, 用过电脑的都用过....
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: 这没加peer的嘛
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 谁的电脑还没个dma...
<cfy> iOpera: 唉没用，一般taobao卖的,要是带，也是带al422b...
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 但是，用户不可见阿，
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 用deluge吧, 我用txxxx那个也有问题
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 几个月前就不知道dma...
<iOpera> 不喜欢java的
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 都不可见.. 用户只能看到屏幕还有键盘
<iOpera> 机器本来就慢
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: deluge不是java
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 是python的
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 现在想来，芯片的dma不慢，
<iOpera> 额。那也不喜欢
<iOpera> lol
<palomino|working> 我一直在用deluge
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 关键是没地方存。。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 存? buffer?
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 摄像头的数据是一直输出的。没地方存，就得配合摄像头的时间跑。。。
<iOpera> cfy: 是嘛。才想起来。。。你选型的时候，没仔细嘛
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 没阿，现在要搞外部存储也没时间了。。。
<cfy> iOpera: 唉，还是没经验，没花时间转眼
<zodiac1111> 在讨论视频监控?
<iOpera> 外扩ram，不花时间啊
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 你数据多大/s?
<cfy> iOpera: 唉，还是没经验，没花时间钻研
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 1/50一场图像
<\rs> little_imadper_a: 顶带花翎哪里来的？我也要……
<iOpera> 你直接转it算了。
<iOpera> hoho
<cfy> iOpera: 嗯。。。
<little_imadper_a> \rs: 怎么给你加？　/mode \rs +o ?
<cfy> iOpera: 而且，引脚还不一定有
<little_imadper_a> cfy: dma不合适
<iOpera> 额。那是可能。当初没考虑的话
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我看看，我忘了。。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Network Manager 显示设备未托管的解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379103 Network Manager显示设备未托管的解决办法 - microhard的个人空间 - 开源中国社区 http://my.oschina.net/u/145786/blog/40434 发表于4个月前 , 已有25次阅读 共0个评论 Linux Deepin 11.12，在KDE …
<cfy> iOpera: 也许有。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: dma主要不是用来搞实时传输的...
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 那是用来干什么的？
<\rs> little_imadper_a: 或者 /op nick
<zodiac1111> 大容量~
<iOpera> 只要接口适合，dma就是来刷数据的嘛
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: dma适合有buffer的
<iOpera> 你别是把系统机的dma拿来说了。
<iOpera> 当然要大ram
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> op泛滥啦
<cfy> iOpera: 怎么感觉fifo怎么不好用,网上别人的经验是fifo比较容易使用的
<iOpera> 额。是多了
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 不一样的吗?那我不知道了....
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 你有op的？
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 没有呀!
<iOpera> 理解上，fifo应该非常简单嘛
<cfy> iOpera: 是阿，可能我们的复位型号没弄好吧。
<iOpera> 。。
<cfy> iOpera: 还缺数字示波器
<cfy> iOpera: 复位信号
<cfy> palomino|working: 是哦，这里op泛滥，gentoo-cn没op....
<little_imadper_a> \rs: 有op之后能干嘛? kick别人而已...
<iOpera> 带后期分析的示波器。缓冲要大
<cfy> little_imadper_a: ?我怎么看不到\rs说话？
<palomino|working> 带后期分析的示波器是逻辑分析仪么? , iOpera
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 有op没用，你kick，正统op是会管你的额
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 有op没用，你kick，正统op是会管你的
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 我刚才是给\rs+o还是他给禁言了?
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 只能装个酷
<iOpera> palomino|working: 不一定
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 我也看不到\rs说话了
<cfy> little_imadper_a: +o
<cfy> adam8157: .....
<stardiviner> hi, 大家晚上好
<little_imadper_a> ....
<palomino|working> 我只用过最普通的示波器和逻辑分析仪..... , iOpera
<stardiviner> ChanServ: 这个是谁?
<tenzu> 神作祟
<cfy> palomino|working: ...
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 恩, 一语中的!
<cfy> palomino|working: 你什么时候搞的嵌入式？
<palomino|working> 10多年前
<stardiviner> 有@的是管理员?
<zodiac1111> 10多年前啊...
<iOpera> palomino|working: 逻辑分析仪，我都没用过。没钱买。
<iOpera> 示波器，通常够我用了。
<iOpera> 支持破马当主席。
<cfy> iOpera: .....
<palomino|working> 我用的公司的..... , iOpera
<iOpera> 。。
<cfy> iOpera: palomino|working: 我得找个机会跟老师说，弄个数字示波器
<cfy> iOpera: palomino|working: 学校有，得申请
<iOpera> cfy: 这应该的啊
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我觉得cs好多了
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 考研?~
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 搞电子的真苦比
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 必须考cs
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 必须的呀!
<iOpera> cs是啥
<cfy> iOpera: 唉。波形都不好看。。。
<little_imadper_a> iOpera: 计算机科学
<cfy> iOpera: palomino|working: 还好咱有fpga....
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> fpga是另外一个搞死人的东西
<tenzu> 加回来了
<cfy> iOpera: palomino|working: 当初还缺M级别的非门。。。。
<palomino|working> :o
<cfy> iOpera: palomino|working: 然后过了很久，才想起来有fpga....
<palomino|working> fpga我可没碰过...
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 一日不给我介绍妹子, 一日不承认你是op
<iOpera> little_imadper_a: lol
<zodiac1111> 冤孽..
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: 有很多剩女教师,要么?
<little_imadper_a> tenzu: 多大?
<palomino|working> 多大的剩女?
<tenzu> little_imadper_a: 30
<palomino|working> 咱俩关心的一样.. , little_imadper_a
<little_imadper_a> palomino|working: 都归你了! cc tenzu
<iOpera> tenzu: 我要监考，外带搜身特权。
<palomino|working> 30还很年轻嘛= = , tenzu
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 你不有妹子么。。。
<tenzu> palomino|working: 破马心动了?
<cfy> iOpera: 监考啥？
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 我逗逗疼疼嘛~
<iOpera> tenzu: 我要监考，外带搜身特权。
<iOpera> cfy: 疼疼天天监考。。
<cfy> iOpera: 飞机票很贵吧。。。
<iOpera> 天天搜身。
<tenzu> iOpera: 你自己去学校里办证
<iOpera> 还要证啊。
<tenzu> iOpera: 监考证
<cfy> little_imadper_a: a*的h，我f=g+h+random(0.1)
<iOpera> 你教授，不是一句话嘛
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 有时候就搜索不到结果。。。
<zodiac1111> 办证 刻章 188********
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我不理解。。。。
<iOpera> zodiac1111: lol
<cfy> iOpera: 要院长吧
<cfy> iOpera: 教授不是行政的吧
<iOpera> 教授可以让人代工啊。不历来如此？
<little_imadper_a> cfy: .... a*还在折腾...
<ikk-> tenzu: 我也要
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 没呢，不想折腾了。
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 哦，不是，再说吧，手头要忙电子的。。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 恩, 关键是不好玩
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 7月底必须做出俩
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 7月底必须做出来
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 还好，用来练习路径搜索不错
<iOpera> nnnnnnnnnnnd 不关机，撞大运，偶遇大水管。下班。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 路径就广搜就好...
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 要不我打个包，写个callback
<little_imadper_a> cfy: ...
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 地图太大啦
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 这样可以广泛推广下
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 30*21*10*8呢
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我觉得很大了。
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 30*21*10*8*50呢
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 恩,够大了
<cfy> 30 21 10 8 50 => "Error: (error Can't read whole string)"
<cfy> (* 30 21 10 8 50) => 2520000
<xiangjianfeng> 请问：命令行的Mplayer播放MKV格式影片时如何加载SRT字幕啊？
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 好像还不能优化，因为真正在跑的不是程序。。。是atc...
<palomino|working> .... , xiangjianfeng
<little_imadper_a> cf
<palomino|working> 有个参数 , xiangjianfeng
<xiangjianfeng> mplayer -sub mirror.srt mirror.mk都播放不了
<little_imadper_a> cfy: atc是什么?
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 就是那个游戏吗
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 就是那个游戏嘛
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 哦~
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我的程序读取atc当前的信息，然后搜索出路径以后，给atc程序，然后atc程序跑
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我的atc修改过。否则读取飞机信息也麻烦的要死，
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我的atc会自动输出飞机信息到一个地方
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 这东西你折腾他干嘛....之前的微软挑战赛比这个有意思多了!
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 因为我被atc虐了。。。像虐回来。。。
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 因为我被atc虐了。。。想虐回来。。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 每个人写ai控制一个舰队, 和对方ai控制的舰队战斗, 最终获胜的就赢了
<zodiac1111> cool
<little_imadper_a> cfy: .....
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 但是发现没那么容易，最难的难度，还是不能永久跑下去。。。
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 其他难度已经无压力了。。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 高端!
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 当然现在已经比人类能玩的好多了。。。感觉
 * Cherrot 升级升的真痛苦
<little_imadper_a> Cherrot: 你进化了?
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 去写dota的ai去吧~
<zodiac1111> 进化是什么...
<Cherrot> little_imadper_a: 嗯…… ubuntu1204
<cfy> little_imadper_a: dota的ai，知道是啥写的么？
<Cherrot> little_imadper_a: 你用gnome不？ 快捷键设置在哪里改？ 我想把截屏的快捷键删掉
<little_imadper_a> zodiac1111: 比卡球变成雷丘恶了
<\rs> cfy: 大致说说atc是怎么回事？
<little_imadper_a> Cherrot: 用, 但是从来不改快捷键...
<Cherrot> oops
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 不知道诶, 我去查查
<zodiac1111> little_imadper_a →_→
<cfy> \rs: atc就是一个航空管理游戏，控制飞机的进入，飞出，起飞和降落
<cfy> \rs: 要根据条件保证飞机的高度和方向，控制飞机间的距离，还有油量限制
<zodiac1111> 自动控制?..
<cfy> \rs: 玩起来的命令很简单，飞机是a->z编号的，at+方向,比如btq，b飞机往方向q飞，方向是看键盘的最左边的3x3
<cfy> \rs: 高度是飞机编号+a+高度
<cfy> \rs: 比如ba3,飞机b把高度调整到3,
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 貌似是特有的. 用地图编辑器来搞的吧
<cfy> \rs: 方向转向有限制最大转到当前角度的偏移的９０％
<cfy> \rs: 高度每次最大偏差1
<cfy> zodiac1111: 对，自动控制
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 哦。算了。没时间阿，没时间。。
<cfy> \rs: man atc
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 恩
 * little_imadper_a 快下课呀!
<\rs> cfy: 你是不是起个pty读取atc的地图信息
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 唉
<cfy> \rs: 那样太麻烦了
<cfy> \rs: 从ncurses的输出，推出坐标等信息，太麻烦
<cfy> \rs: 我直接修改了atc的源代码，输出当前的飞机信息
<zodiac1111> 四轴飞行器的自动控制
<cfy> zodiac1111: 又没那么复杂。。。只是自动玩游戏的bot...
<zodiac1111> cfy 挺好玩
<cfy> \rs: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/atc-bot 这里有个update.c
<cfy> \rs: 这个修改了就行。
<cfy> \rs: 飞机还有两种速度。。。
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 唉，准备去实验室奋斗
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 羡慕cs
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 恩, 我下课了, 要回实验室了
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 恩, cs欢迎你
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 我打cs的时候是高中了
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 今天还搜到一个人，都规划好整个系统了。。。发现有个芯片停产了。。。
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 还没卖了。。。。
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 小学的路过
<little_imadper_a> cfy: ... 换一个芯片就行了吧
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 没那么容易
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 先下了, 要回实验室了~
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 主要最苦的是他的芯片没替代的型号。。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 你上线下线的干啥呢
<hamo> adam8157: 调vpn...
<adam8157> hamo: 弱爆了
<hamo> adam8157: 搭了个pptp的VPN都不成...真是弱爆了
<cfy> hamo: ...我也不成，学校封了。。
<adam8157> hamo: cicso vpn好
<hamo> adam8157: 搭着太麻烦。。。
<adam8157> hamo: ssh就完了, 搞啥vpn哦
<lainme> 残差1E-3，啥时才能到-5呢……
<hamo> adam8157: 也对...ssh配着proxychains...主要是手机要用...
<adam8157> hamo: 手机用的话开个代理就完了嘛
<adam8157> lainme: 妹子你在啊
<lainme> adam8157: 感觉我可能比你大
<adam8157> lainme: 我86
<lainme> adam8157: ……我错了
<hamo> lainme: 81年5月7号的他
<adam8157> lainme: 妹子.
<metbsd> 妹子长的水灵吗
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，vim向前删除一个word有啥快捷键不？ （我肿么记得问过你。。。）
<adam8157> gfrog: dB
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，插入模式。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你肯定说按esc
<metbsd> 妹抖
<adam8157> gfrog: C+w
<adam8157> gfrog: 我是那么肤浅的人么
<gfrog> adam8157: 向后删除一个word呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: dw
<gfrog> adam8157: @_@
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是插入模式啊。。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 求教蛋神 @_@
<hamo> gfrog: 向前删就按住backspace直到单词开头，向后删就按住del直到单词结尾
<hamo> gfrog: 插入模式下，绝对好用
<zodiac1111> 我也想搞嵌入式,就是不知道什么入门
<gfrog> hamo: 真肤浅。。。
<atmouse> Esc+backspace
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个真不知道
<adam8157> zodiac1111: 找个嵌入式的活儿就完了
<roylez> adam8157: 基蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 基蛙
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<roylez> adam8157: 哦，弄错了
<roylez> adam8157: 基狗呢？
<hamo> roylez: 基主席...
<adam8157> roylez: gnudog在家呢吧
<roylez> hamo: 是哪个狗蛋摘了我的帽子
<hamo> roylez: 你这不都说出来了么
<gfrog> adam8157: :h ins-special-keys 没找到向后删除 @@
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道没预定义快捷键？
<gfrog> roylez: 乐主席
<adam8157> lainme: 妹子, 你和那个客户端重名?
<atmouse> dw?
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 所以我不知道呢
<lainme> adam8157: 什么客户端
<adam8157> gfrog: 这些操作我很少在insert模式下操作
<adam8157> lainme: 拨号
<gfrog> adam8157: 不习惯esc按来按去啊，打断思路。。。
<lainme> adam8157: 是啊。拼音一样
<liemehoc> python通过socket连续不断的接收xml string，怎么把若干不同的xml分割开作解析
<liemehoc> 有没有优雅一点的办法
<adam8157> lainme: 哇 还真是
<gfrog> liemehoc: 不断的收也总有个结束标识吧。
<atmouse> Liemehoc..还没解决麽？
<gfrog> liemehoc: 或者叫分割标识比较确切。
<liemehoc> gfrog: 结束标示就是</xml>
<gfrog> liemehoc: 那就检查这个标记喽
<liemehoc> gfrog: 有没有不暴力一点的方法。。。
<gfrog> liemehoc: 这还算暴力？ 程序又没人工智能，咋知道xml到哪结束
<atmouse> 结束标志后面呢
<liemehoc> gfrog: 抓包分析的时候每个xml都是分开的
<atmouse> 是新的xml?
<roylez> gfrog: 你可以买脚踏板来输入esc
<adam8157> hamo: 你几号上班
<gfrog> roylez: 我又不是emacs党。。。
<liemehoc> atmouse: 在socket里就糊到一起了
<hamo> adam8157: 后天
<roylez> gfrog: 输入esc，好不好
<adam8157> hamo: wow
<roylez> gfrog: 猜下去输入i，松脚，一个esc
<adam8157> hamo: 还住北大?
<hamo> adam8157: 是啊...你要搬家？
<gfrog> liemehoc: 数据包经过socket的封装都变成stream了，难道你准备直接分析skb？
<roylez> hamo: 在北大为名湖瞅天鹅呢？
<adam8157> hamo: 8月底到期 还早
<gfrog> roylez: 那一直得踩着踏板，多累啊
<roylez> gfrog: 开车一样拉风啊
<liemehoc> gfrog: skb？
<hamo> roylez: 瞅妹纸
<gfrog> roylez: 天天地板油费鞋底啊。
<roylez> hamo: 湖边上还是有些母蛤蟆的
<gfrog> liemehoc: http://ftp.gnumonks.org/pub/doc/skb-doc.html
<liemehoc> gfrog: 两个xml间隔时间长的话就自然分割开了，时间一短就糊一起
 * roylez 走了，下班。水深火热的一天尚未结束
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<hamo> roylez: 开会愉快...lol
<gfrog> roylez: 主席的一天好色情
 * gfrog 水深火热
<liemehoc> gfrog: 长见识了
<liemehoc> gfrog: 中间层只有这个了吗
 * adam8157 纳斯里真2
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog 貌似我会因祸得福...
<gfrog> liemehoc: 再往上就是socket了，你只能看看socket有木有选项可以满足你的要求。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你有啥祸了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不过这好运气我不大想要呢... 苦恼啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 有高帅富跟你表白了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你妹...
<adam8157> bcao: 你也来了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 说话遮遮掩掩的，鄙视。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我把bcao踢了有意见么
<bcao> adam8157, 其实我一直在，我最近才刚刚migrate Ubuntu to Fedora
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟我有毛儿关系。。。 lol
<bcao> adam8157, 禽兽。。
<adam8157> bcao: 叛徒, 该踢啊
<adam8157> bcao: 用debian sid吧
<adam8157> bcao: debian好 debian妙啊
<bcao> adam8157, 放到pxe上我就装，我的机器不支持U潘，不支持cdrom 安装
 * adam8157 nnnnd, 这个频道越来越不安全了
<hamo> adam8157: 来了个曾经的机油？
 * adam8157 考虑b掉 *!*@nat/redhat/*
<gfrog> bcao: 你的机器是不是每只杆上分上下两格，下面5个珠子，上面一个珠子？
<adam8157> hamo: 同事
<gfrog> adam8157: 我无压力，lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 你也是那个的啊
<bcao> 你们这群用马甲的人。。
<hamo> adam8157: 新同事？
<adam8157> bcao: 你才马甲, 我在内网也是这nick
<gfrog> adam8157: 我有vps啊，童鞋。
<adam8157> hamo: 老同事
<bcao> adam8157, 我说gfrog
 * hamo 看来ubuntu-cn越来越出名了
 * gfrog adam8157 快成为本频道吉祥物了。
 * bcao adam8157 发表获奖感言把
 * adam8157 踢几个人庆祝下
<hamo> adam8157: 你把GFW都招来了...
<adam8157> hamo: 你又把它吓走了
 * gfrog 下班了。
 * bcao 突然发现akong 也在。。。
<hamo> bcao: akong常年潜水..
<adam8157> bcao: 还有 lmh
<bcao> adam8157, 懂了
<amosk> bcao, hi
<Keshi> Hello.  I was wondering whether test wayland's alpha is possible?
<imtxc_> test
 * slucx 表示lisp-zh现在木有人在了……
<hoxily> test
<zodiac1111> 泰斯特
<zodiac1111> twitter上最流行的中文词汇...
<chezhe> bang
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: PING :106791628726512
<chezhe> linux下，有什么简易的翻墙方式
<chezhe> 昨天在wins下用自由门网速上不去
<lokirf> gagent
<zodiac1111> ipv6
<lokirf> 如果不算ssh ，我觉得gagent速度不错..
<chezhe> 详解？
<chezhe> goagent！少个O
<lokirf> 具体请参考goagent的官方
<zodiac1111> 网页代理 跨平台 跨系统 不用安装软件 能上网就行 ,简单吧 ........
<hoxily> chezhe: http://www.proxybuzz.com/ 很容易使用。
<chezhe> 这就去看看
<Founder> ofan: ofan你的服务器还有没有地方啊？
<xiangjianfeng> 请问下：ubuntu自带的哪个字体是可以显示中英文啊，我要用作播放器的字体文件。
<hoxily> xiangjianfeng: wenquanyi microhei应该可以。
<hoxily> xiangjianfeng: http://wenq.org/index.cgi?MicroHei_BigBang_README 这里有详细的字符覆盖说明。
<fengya90> 除了archlinux,还有哪些发行版没有版本号概念,也就是平滑升级?
<archl> roylez: 主席好
<tsingsong> 我以为这里不能说话
<roylez> archl: 好久不见，不喷你了
<roylez> archl: 找到女朋友了？
<archl> roylez: 没
<roylez> archl: 那你每天还不来打卡
<Zertad> Hello
<archl> roylez: 回国了。
<roylez> archl: 在哪里？
<roylez> archl: 永久的？
<archl> roylez: 恩。恩。
<roylez> archl: 哪里啊，袋鼠渣
<archl> roylez: 我还在悉尼。
<roylez> archl: 。。。
<archl> roylez: 先去香港，然后大概去北京吧。
<archl> roylez: 都是看看。
<roylez> archl: 先去香港？玩玩？
<tsingsong> 怎么还要注册？
<adam8157> archl: 在这呢
<adam8157> archl: 是去香港玩儿?
<archl> adam8157:  en
<archl> adam8157: 见识一下
<adam8157> archl: 我没出过大陆 555
<archl> adam8157: 你可以去啊
<adam8157> archl: 没港澳通行证
<archl> adam8157: 问 destine 怎么办的
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<archl> adam8157:  destine -
<archl> adam8157: 很难办的吗？
<adam8157> archl: 我户口不在自由行的城市范围内
<archl> adam8157: 户口是？》
<adam8157> archl: 山东威海
<stardiviner> archl: 你要来带发修行了?
<archl> stardiviner: 去哪里？
<archl> stardiviner: 你在哪里？
<stardiviner> archl: 浙江诸暨
<archl> stardiviner: 哦。浙江呢
<stardiviner> archl: 就是就是, 不算太远, 幸好俺不是黑龙江什么的... 或者西藏
<lainme> 真奇怪，google plus和drive竟然是reset
<happyaron> ypwong: canonical感兴趣吗。。。？ LOL
<happyaron> adam8157: 阿蛋好
<happyaron> felixonmars: 你服务器被扣了？
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉!
<happyaron> fivesheep_: 无恙
<happyaron> huntxu: 胡须
<mraandtux> lainme: 换Host去
<archl> happyaron: 蓉蓉，给我找个工作吧。
<archl>  :(
<happyaron> archl: 。。。
<archl> happyaron: 算了。反正你找到的我也做不来
<Destine> adam8157, ?
<Destine> 谁找我？
<happyaron> microcai: 微菜
<Destine> clear
<happyaron> lifeng: lifeng
<happyaron> ofan: 大写风扇
<lifeng> hi aron
<adam8157> Destine: 悦姐好. 刚 archl 说港澳通行证的事情
<happyaron> roylez: 主席好
<archl> Destine: 恩。抱歉了。
<Destine> archl, 港澳通行证怎么了？
 * lifeng "微才"是"不才"的改进型
<archl> Destine: 刚才问为什么 adam8157 不能像你一样去
<Destine> archl, 他不是省会城市户口？
<archl> Destine: 不是，我也不是、
<adam8157> Destine: 我户口不在自由行的城市之一啊
<adam8157> Destine: 山东威海 555
<Destine> adam8157, 那就只能办L签注啦。
<adam8157> Destine: 嗯...
<Destine> 然后找旅行社开个证明就行。
<Destine> adam8157, 有人就这么从北京直飞香港走的。
<adam8157> Destine: 嗯 很多人都这样的
 * adam8157 还没有出过大陆...
<Destine> adam8157, 阿蛋你。。。
<adam8157> Destine: 悦姐你!!!!
<lainme> 今天google怎么了，竟然有遇到墙的感觉
<adam8157> Destine: happyaron 你俩也学坏啊! 学坏啊! 坏啊
<adam8157> lainme: google从来都是翻墙上的
<lainme> adam8157: 这不科学……我在墙外
<happyaron> adam8157: 或者在深圳，过关那个大楼里有各种各样帮过的小旅行团。
<adam8157> lainme: 哦 忘了...
<happyaron> adam8157: 花点钱就过去了
<adam8157> happyaron: 当场办证?
<happyaron> adam8157: 当场送你过关啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 难道不是必须户口所在地办么...
<adam8157> happyaron: 这样
<happyaron> adam8157: 你不是得L签么，签了之后要旅行团么
<adam8157> happyaron: o
<lainme> adam8157: 要有L签。然后花50-80, 可以不跟旅行团
<lifeng> lainme: 到处都有墙
<microcai> happyaron:  :)
<lifeng> 小菜
<Destine> adam8157, 我也不知道谁教我的。。。
<adam8157> Destine: 对了 你毕业了? 读研?
<Destine> adam8157, 没呢，明年才毕业，求RH收留。
<adam8157> Destine: 来吧, 我们组的Policy是: 妹子和会踢球的直接报送
<adam8157> 保送
<Destine> adam8157, 这。。。为啥？
<adam8157> Destine: 我们组是RH beijing男女比例最悬殊的.
<adam8157> 几乎是...
<Destine> adam8157, 好也，有着落了。
<alpha080> 10:0?
<adam8157> alpha080: 大概6:1
 * adam8157 我好老啊...
<adam8157> roylez: 你说是不
<Zertad> 男人没50岁不能说老
<Destine> adam8157, 妹子能干点儿啥？
<happyaron> adam8157: 老蛋你好
<adam8157> nnnnd
<adam8157> Destine: 我们boss就是女的
<Destine> adam8157, 我总不能去了就当boss。。。
<adam8157> Destine: 那我就不知道了, 反正我们组缺妹子就是了...
<roylez> adam8157: 老基蛋
<happyaron> roylez: 有才
<adam8157> roylez: 那你是啥...
<roylez> adam8157: 老变态
<adam8157> roylez: 瞎说什么实话
<roylez> adam8157: 早上4点的daily meeting，我都参加，能不变态么
<adam8157> roylez: daily?
<roylez> adam8157: DAILY
<adam8157> roylez: 让他们滚粗啊, 我晚上11点开会就已经很不爽了哦
<happyaron> roylez: ...变态席好
<roylez> adam8157: 想把他们都点了天灯
<happyaron> Destine: ^^^^^
<lifeng> happyaron: root在kfreebsd-amd64上编译成功了
<lifeng> https://buildd.debian.org/status/fetch.php?pkg=root-system&arch=kfreebsd-amd64&ver=5.34.00-1&stamp=1340714857
<happyaron> lifeng: 哦，赞。我用的是 debbuildopts -j12
<lainme> google各站点又好了，难道是刚才打开方式不对
<happyaron> lifeng: HERWIG++你找别人还来得及吗？
<lifeng> happyaron: 来不及了，release的人说freeze之前不处理new queue
<happyaron> lifeng: 别听他们扯
<happyaron> lifeng: 要搞的话现在传，然后找ftp-team通过
<lifeng> ThePEG还在new queue里呆着，得先折腾这个
<happyaron> lifeng: 可以stack upload
<lifeng> happyaron: 你帮我传吧lol
<happyaron> lifeng: ok
<lifeng> happyaron: pull下，我之后又改了点，多谢啊
<happyaron> lifeng: 别客气
<happyaron> lifeng: 21:01 < happyaron> do you plan to process NEW before freeze?
<happyaron> 21:04 < Ganneff> all of it? no. some of it? yes.
<lifeng> 好，游说去
<ofan> Founder: 什么地方？ 空间？
<chezhe> 没人开口呢？
<Zertad> hello
<Zertad> 晚上好
<alpha080> 上了下who.is居然也被重置了。。
<Cherrot> 系统里的快捷键设置对gnome3.4直接无效啊  有人升级系统后遇到过么？
<hamo> adam8157 还没出发？
<adam8157> hamo: 去哪?
<adam8157> hamo: 明天啊
<hamo> adam8157 明天？是今晚不？
<hamo> adam8157 还是明晚？
<adam8157> hamo: 明晚
<adam8157> hamo: 明晚
<archl> adam8157:  http://imgur.com/gAUgS
<archl> 感觉很差劲的。。。
<adam8157> archl: 曾经在成都看到过一件工艺品 上书"type your text here"
<archl> adam8157: 这个当然之后改。。。
<archl> lol
<archl> 挨打
<Cherrot> archl: hi~
<archl> Cherrot:  http://imgur.com/S9GaO
<archl> Cherrot: 兔子
<Cherrot> archl:  你的杰作啊
<archl> adam8157: 挨打
<adam8157> archl: ...
<archl> Cherrot: 只是某个网站推出 $2　衣服计划－不过运费还是很贵的
 * Cherrot gnome-shell 和 libreoffice和谐相处的画面让我都想哭了……
<Cherrot> archl: ubuntu上跑gnome-shell还是会有好多小问题呢
 * Cherrot happyaron竟然在
<archl> Cherrot: 他掉了
<archl> Cherrot: 问题好多．我回国了－
<archl> Cherrot: 你在哪个城市额
<Cherrot> archl: 回来了？ 在山东？
<archl> 深圳？
<Cherrot> archl: 我还在昆明
<archl> Cherrot: 还没
<slucx> guile里怎么定义结构啊？
<Cherrot> archl: 你咋跑深圳了？
<archl> Cherrot: 不，我准备先去香港
<Cherrot> archl: 昨天终于忙完又一个免费劳动力项目了  好开心
<archl> 暂留一下看看
<archl> Cherrot: 哦．好劳力
<Cherrot> archl: 貌似你从深圳去香港有点困难吧？
<archl> Cherrot: 值得表扬．
<Cherrot> archl: 哦不 你是袋鼠国的 应该没问题
<krfantasy> slucx: make-struct
<archl> Cherrot: 不是啊．是飞香港
<Cherrot> archl: 我感觉我腰椎间盘突出了……
<Cherrot> archl: 哦
<archl> Cherrot: 。。。
<archl> Cherrot: 还在用 fcitx 不？
<Cherrot> archl: really, 24小时膏药候着
<Cherrot> archl: 用着呢 爽爽的
<archl> 。
<Cherrot> archl: 去香港干购物？
<archl> Cherrot: 不是。
<archl> Cherrot: 你说我有钱么。
 * slucx 有钱人就是好啊，俺现在还在为解决温饱问题发愁呢～～～
<Cherrot> archl: 那还飞来飞去  本来以为你要绑架两只海龟游回来呢
<MeaCulpa_> .
<archl> MeaCulpa_: 惊动大个了
<archl> 船费光食物就过头了？
<hceasy> 定时过来冒个泡泡。。
<Cherrot> 那倒是呢
<\rs> krfantasy: slucx: 你们可以给 weechat 贡献 guile 插件
<Cherrot> 不过也不远
<hceasy> !bot
<hceasy> 连bot都没有了。
<hceasy> 好冷清啊。
<namoamitabuddha> time
<Cherrot> kk: somebody miss you
<hceasy> time
<namoamitabuddha> 好
<Cherrot> test
<hceasy> test
 * Cherrot 果然死了 擦
<hceasy> !test
<hceasy> 就说了。。。 bot挂了。
<namoamitabuddha> hceasy: 你 flood 就可以知道 kk 是否挂掉了
<Cherrot> 好主意
<hceasy> namoamitabuddha: ？
<slucx> \rs：正在学习，能尽力肯定尽力贡献代码
<namoamitabuddha> hceasy: 例如贴一段代码进来？
<hceasy> 我在群里老见一个叫 猫娘 的机器人 。 咱这里可以领养一只么。
<Cherrot> hceasy: 哪有？
<hceasy> namoamitabuddha: 这会儿哪儿去个你找代码。 CSS 行不行。。
<namoamitabuddha> hceasy: anyway
<Cherrot> hceasy:
<Cherrot> this
<Cherrot> is
<Cherrot> flood
<Cherrot> for
<Cherrot> example
<Cherrot> lol
<Cherrot> ...
 * Cherrot 的确是死了
<hceasy> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%C3%A8%C4%EF%BC%C6%BB%AE
<slucx> \rs krfantasy :  哪里有guile脚本代码可以看，边看边学
<krfantasy> slucx: 一个国人用 guile 写的 web 服务器，https://gitorious.org/glow/ragnarok/
<slucx> krfantasy, 多谢，  guile里新建结构的用法是？？
<slucx> krfantasy, 各种看不懂啊
<namoamitabuddha> kk 被 -o 了？
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 你在啊 我终于解决U盘安装alternate的问题了
<kk> namoamitabuddha, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍮ 
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 哦
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 安装基本系统后跳到安装grub的环节，结束后卸载iso镜像再选择和安装软件包 Orz...
<jzmer> kk: howwwdo you type ㍮?
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 正常安装不能安装的话
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 你应该报 bug 去
<Cherrot> 哪个文档里也没提到这个   今天像中了幻术 突然想通了
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 毕竟人家是假定你用光盘装的 :D
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 报 bug 总不错的
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 嗯 还是报个bug吧
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 他可能是用了有 bug 的 Debian installer，然后在操作过程中没有处理好。
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 像 debian testing 的 debian-installer 充满 bug
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 表示非常同意啊，上次就是因为BUG，又装会arch了
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 嗯 我是突然想到硬盘安装的时候 真正安装前需要卸载iso镜像 才突然明白过来，试了一下还果然成功了
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 因此 Debian 还是 stable 安装盘好。
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, stable太老了，我现在虚拟机里guile版本还是1.6呢，现在都2.0了
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 现在还不是时候换成 testing 虽然我已经换了
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 最好是等到 7 月
<slucx> 终于会用guile的make-struct了
<slucx> 老版本就是老版本
<krfantasy> slucx: 最爱老版本
<archl> 晚安
<LOL_> archl: 裸姐
<archl> LOL_: 漏
<LOL_> archl: 你回来了？
<LOL_> archl: 好长时间没见你了
<archl> LOL_: 楼罗
<archl> Lol_: 小喽罗
<archl> LOL_: 晚安了。以后说。
<LOL_> archl: 。
<hoxily> kk: test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍮ 
<LOL_> test
<kk> LOL_, .. ..  ㍮ 
<stardiviner> 有没有谁来玩玩这个IP地址的? 查一下关于这个IP的尽可能多的信息, 可以登录, 可以尝试暴力模式. 220.191.158.69
<hoxily> http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=220.191.158.69&pn=10&tn=98067068_dg&rsv_page=1
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y 百度搜索_220.191.158.69
<stardiviner> 又是电信的广告??? 下载脚本去阻止去了
<imtxc_> http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=8701948 这书都卖完了?
<kk> imtxc_ ⇪ ti: sed与awk（第二版） - 图书 - 当当网
<knownbad> Stupid used car sales.  Do they understand what is low mpg?  http://goo.gl/6PcE4
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y 2010 Honda Element LX LOW MPG
<knownbad> 打错了。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今天 penti2.com 第一篇怎麼 „日志不存在“ 了?
<andyhuzhill> 最近好久没用我的Ubuntu10.04.4  结果一升级 居然变成了11.04
<zertaD> 233
<zertaD> 怎么不直接升级到12.04呢？
<andyhuzhill> 不喜欢unity
<andyhuzhill> 现在其实都一直在用Arch + Openbox了
<rypervenche> andyhuzhill: 誰都不喜歡
<zertaD> KDE党路过
<andyhuzhill> KDE也装了 其实我第一个Linux发行版 红旗6.0就使用的KDE 不过KDE太臃肿  而且有些慢
<andyhuzhill> 所以现在都在使用轻量级的窗口管理器
<andyhuzhill> 我用Openbox 开机内存使用率才不到100MB
<andyhuzhill> GNOME2.3 是500M
<metbsd> 我用win7
<\b> win3.2 开机内存才不到 1MB
<andyhuzhill> -_-|||
<andyhuzhill> 你现在还用Win3.2吗？
<\b> 照你这么说都去用 win3.2 了。。。
<andyhuzhill> 我用过 基本上只能使用一些Dos程序
<\b> 有超级解霸
<andyhuzhill> 我的意思是比较现代的 又比较轻量级的窗口管理器
<\b> andyhuzhill: 其实，如果我不用 kde,  肯定装一堆用来代替  okular / kolorpaint / ksnapshort / kcalc / kontact / kmail / korganizer / knetworkmanager 等等的东西
<\b> andyhuzhill: 最后不会比 kde 小
<\b> andyhuzhill: 而且各个软件之间的配合也不好
<\b> 还不如用 kde...
<\b> 还有什么 konsole / dolphin /gwenview 之类的
<andyhuzhill> 我并没有这么觉得 只是KDE的启动 在我的机器上确实没有其他的快捷
<\b> 零零散散的用什么 roxterm / rox-filemanager / xv 之类的拼起来，效率还不如 kde 的那套
<andyhuzhill> 我也并不是不用KDE的软件 我也还有学Qt
<\b> 我知道
<\b> 所以我干脆用全套 kde 了
<\b> 之前 kwin +plasma 的感觉不如 xmonad， 于是用了两年的 xmonad
<\b> 现在用回 kwin 了..
<andyhuzhill> Linux反正就是怎么喜欢 怎么用 呵呵
<gebjgd> andyhuzhill: 赞openbox
<gebjgd> andyhuzhill: 不敢用arch了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: xD
<\b> gebjgd:  lol lol lol
<alvin_rxg> 有流量的話，我會繼續用的。
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 丁当 - 我是一只小小鸟
<zerta> 正在ccr安装chromium，老双核果然跑的慢。
<alvin_rxg> ccr ?
<zerta> 我是chakra-linux
<zerta> http://susepaste.org/45349343
<zerta> ccr和arch的aur差不多
<gebjgd> chromium还用编译？
<gebjgd> 浪费电
<ofan> gebjgd: 不用arch了？
<zerta> 哈哈！反正闲着无聊，就编译着玩玩呗
<gebjgd> ofan: 4台电脑都挂
<gebjgd> ofan: 还arch
<ofan> gebjgd: 恭喜
<gebjgd> ofan: 就2月没升级
<ofan> 昨天我升级glibc失败
<ofan> 不过还是恢复了
<ofan> 我也有2个月了
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接kernel panic
<gebjgd> ofan: 你用systemd btrfs?
<ofan> gebjgd: 用systemd
<ofan> ext4
<ofan> btrfs应该没问题
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就是了 我估计到了是btrfs的问题
<ofan> gebjgd: 不能吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 4台btrfs都挂了
<ofan> btrfs跟systemd又没太大关系
<ofan> gebjgd: 是加载systemd的时候panic?
<gebjgd> ofan: 等下我试试看systemd + ext4的机器升级
<gebjgd> ofan: 升级过程中直接kernel panic
<gebjgd> ofan: 四台都这样
<ofan> gebjgd: livecd chroot再升级
<gebjgd> ofan: 算了 直接debian testing
<ofan> gebjgd: 还得重新配置
<gebjgd> ofan: linux mint debian
<gebjgd> ofan: 无需配置 直接上 home没动
<ofan> gebjgd: 全局配置
<gebjgd> ofan: 从来不全局配置
<ofan> sshd不全局？
<gebjgd> ofan: 不用sshd 40平米的房子
<\b> systemd 没问题
<\b> btrfs 也没问题
<\b> gebjgd: 是 arch 更新时候的人品问题 :)
<zerta> 估计两个小时都跑不完了。
<zerta> 老本本真心压力山大
<zerta> 这次安装了之后，就不会经常升级了。否则真是痛苦。
<alvin_rxg> 好痛苦啊
<gebjgd> zerta: 直接debian多好
<gebjgd> zerta: 老本子还敢上编译系 真心蛋疼
<gebjgd> zerta: 二代？吃喝不愁？
<gebjgd> ofan: 果然是btrfs的问题
<gebjgd> ofan: systemd + ext4直接完美升级
<zerta> 我苦逼单身男青年。
<\b> 靠，楼上又在摇床
<gebjgd> \b: 你还不去 3p
<alvin_rxg> 叫牀吧？搖牀的話，這質量也太……
<\b> alvin_rxg: 是啊。估计本来是好床， 被摇多了，就响了
<alvin_rxg> :/
<\b> alvin_rxg: 而且他们的床肯定挨着墙，边摇边撞墙
<gebjgd> zerta: 多大了？
<zerta> gebjgd: 23
<zerta> chromium编译过半了。
<gebjgd> zerta: 大校ååå毕业？
<gebjgd> zerta: 大校ååå刚毕业？
<zerta> gebjgd: 怎么是乱码？？
<gebjgd> zerta: win ssh过æææ¥çš„
<zerta> gebjgd: 呃……
<gebjgd> zerta: 我也有个老机器
<gebjgd> zerta: celeron 1.3
<gebjgd> zerta: 512mb
<zerta> 我是centrino 1.8Ghz 双核。1GB内存
<gebjgd> zerta: 好机器啊
<gebjgd> zerta: 不过你的那机器还不如一个上网æœæœå‘¢
<gebjgd> zerta: 上网本
<zerta> 06年的老本本了。还是二手的。键盘上还印刻有注音符号
<gebjgd> zerta: 上网本和你的机器应该性能差不多
<gebjgd> zerta: 但是比你的省电
<zerta> 嗯。是的。
<gebjgd> zerta: 不过天朝电费无所谓
<zerta> 是的。
<gebjgd> zerta: 那就整夜开着吧
<gebjgd> zerta: 这天正好取暖
<zerta> 这本本现在被我当台式机用了。
<zerta> 打算年底换新本本。
<gebjgd> zerta: 我是不会买笔记本了 只买台式机
<gebjgd> zerta: 你不是以前用arch的么
<zerta> 我以前用过ubuntu,kubuntu,opensuse,fedora,puppy-linux,但是没用过arch
<gebjgd> zerta: 哦 你这些都是常见的
<\b> 试过 redhat bluepoint  turbo fedora redflag centos suse opensuse debian slackware ubuntu arch LFS gentoo ....
<zerta> bluepoint turbo这两个没听过
<\b> 那两个有点老了，蓝点早就消失了
<\b> turbolinux 现在或许还有
<\b> 那时候用了 turbolinux 11 。
<\b> 三张 cd
<zerta> 厉害！
<\b> 不对，第一个用的不是11。是 2003 年用上 ADSL 前 ，也许是 8
<piggybox> 我第一次听说linux是当年翻盗版盘的时候看见有个封面上介绍slackware。。。
<zerta> 我第一次知道linux，是在电脑爱好者杂志上看到有ubuntu的介绍
<zerta> 看来，chromium两个小时真的编译不完了。唉！睡觉去了。让它自己慢慢跑吧！
<zerta> 晚安兼早安，各位！
<knownbad> BSF just caused kernel bug dump.
<fivesheep_> knownbad: nfs熟不?
<knownbad> 不熟
<knownbad> Search下应该不难
<fivesheep_> knownbad: http://superuser.com/questions/441783/is-it-possible-to-use-hfs-for-nfs-exporting-on-linux
<kk> fivesheep_ ⇪ t: Is it possible to use hfs+ for nfs exporting on linux? - Super User
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 没人回答我....
<knownbad> 那我也不用里你。
<ofan> fivesheep_: 用samba
<ofan> 做了一个梦在梦里开车
<kk>  06:40
<\b> ofan: 撞到谁了?
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 你看了arch wiki没？
<ofan> \b: 就怕撞到人
<gebjgd> knownbad: 家里的机器就用systemd + ext4的没挂 其他的都挂了
<knownbad> 恭喜
<ofan> gebjgd: 这不能说明就是btrfs的问题
<knownbad> fivesheep_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NFS_(简体中文)
<knownbad> 我用btrfs没问题。
<knownbad> 但最近公司的机子一直有些问题不知是memory还是harddrive.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 4台都挂了 还不能说明问题？
<knownbad> 问你老婆。
<knownbad> 她有没天天浇水？
<ofan> gebjgd: 不能
<hamo> hi
<kk> hamo, 好.. .  ㍟ 
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-27
<rango> ubuntu安装了teeworlds，启动没有反应，安装了一个herosofnewerth，启动也没有反应
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我在想，是哪个白痴想出来 V7000 这个名字的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 为什么不是V6999？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<imtxc> 晕， 时间怎么又乱了？？？
<xiangjianfeng> good morning^_^
<osgi> 有一个问题，有高人可以帮忙处理一下吗？谢谢
<AlmondShell> 真早，呼呼
<AlmondShell> osgi: 什么问题，我是菜鸟
<osgi> 请问如何为桌面程序添加启动参数，谢谢
<osgi> 我也是刚用ubuntu，请见谅
<osgi> 例如：emacs的启动
<osgi> 如果我想为其添加-mm参数，不知道应该怎么处理
<AlmondShell> osgi: 为啥不从终端启动呢
<imtxc> roylez: 主席啊，招行的网银用 firefox的那个猴子脚本的话，是只能查询信息什么的对吧？ 可以给支付宝啊或者其他什么的充值么？
<osgi> 呵呵，终端是没有问题，我只是想把它固化下来
<AlmondShell> osgi: “右键，创建启动器，命令一栏输入：” （from web）
<AlmondShell> osgi: 输入的是路径和 参数 之类。。我刚搜了下
<osgi> AlmondShell: 不太明白
<osgi> AlmondShell: 请问能够详细点吗？
 * microcai http://blog.csdn.net/juana1/article/details/6904932 操蛋,这鸟人抄袭了我的文章
<AlmondShell> osgi: 你这么着吧
<AlmondShell> 在桌面建个脚本文件，写一行#!/path/cmd  --opt
<AlmondShell> osgi: 在桌面建个可执行脚本，写一行#!/path/cmd --opt
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们当年学校的物理老师，都不是凡人
<osgi> AlmondShell: 好的，这个方法是没有问题的，先谢谢啦
<MeaCulpa> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6540c3acjw1duce9ukj16j.jpg
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何让ubuntu不自动挂载iphone http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379160 我的iphone插入USB线之后，会自动被ubuntu挂载，并弹出窗口，还在系统栏上多出了两个设备，但是我在公司只为了充电，请问如何让ubuntu不自动挂载iphone（但其他接入的设备依然可以自动挂载） 统计信息 …
<CyrusYzGTt> google-chrome 終於在 x86_64版本嵌入 flash插件了 Flash plugin	11.3.31.109 /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so
<BlackGhost> 可以中文交流吗？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你的blog? 有声明版权么
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ......
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  当然
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你blog连接我看看，学习学习
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不是Creative Common?
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 这估计是某嵌入式码农的blog...看内容很杂。嵌入式码农能做到博学的，很少...
<MeaCulpa> 不过，CSDN阿，何必和CSDN上的人不爽，就那[程序员]杂志一页三个错别字的...
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 我的  vps 没续费, 到期了, blog all gone ....
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  :(
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 茶钱阿
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 啥平台的，没备份么
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  add  173.252.249.233 microcai.gsalex.net to /etc/hosts
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  就可以访问了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 直接ip好了，我的 host都是留给垃圾网站如baidu的
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  vhost 的, ip 访问不到我的 page
<MeaCulpa> ...
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 这是借的 空间存备份用的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 花钱买个ip吧
<MeaCulpa> 你lp用KDE? omfg
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  失业呢
<MeaCulpa> 这平台不好，一切数据库都是渣，用txt-based wiki ~~
<imtxc> microcai: 全文抄袭了？
<microcai> imtxc:  yep
<imtxc> microcai: 你的有找不着了，还不叫别人弄出来大家分享。。。
<microcai> imtxc:  ... ...
<microcai> imtxc: 那也得署我名啊
<imtxc> 现在发现了，为了一个网银装个虚拟机太烦了 。。
<imtxc> microcai: 就不要和CSDN计较了。
<microcai> imtxc:  :(
<huntxu> microcai: 你在wayland不繼續踢館啦？
<microcai> huntxu:  ?
<microcai> huntxu: 我什么时候去踢館了
<gfrog> microcai: 矮油，你竟然冒出来了。
<huntxu> microcai: wayland is no better that Xegl ? 這不是你幹的
<microcai> huntxu: :D
<microcai> huntxu: 那是
<microcai> huntxu:  wayland 不过是一个蹩脚的 windows
<zodiac1111> 花十块钱 买个80g的硬盘装个xp 用的时候换上
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu10.04有线网络不显示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379165 就是右上角的网络连接里边只有无线网络,没有有线网络 用ifconfig也可以看到eht0网卡, 应该不是驱动问题吧 刚装的系统,不知道怎么回事, 求助~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hbxtght — 2012-06-27 10:26
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你居然把度娘host， 这么激进。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 度娘就是127.0.0.1
<Cherrot> 竟然碰上个能把包管理器都给删掉的猛人
<MeaCulpa> slackware?
 * MeaCulpa 在Gentoo上删过python的表示无压力
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: Ubuntu Server
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: Slackware倒还好说了
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: production server 删了包管理，对安全有好处
<Cherrot> 有啥安全好处？
<MeaCulpa> 车
<MeaCulpa> 万一有二货装个脏东西呢
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 被入侵的话 不照样可以下载可执行文件
<MeaCulpa> 也是...
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: :D 环境还没配好 dpkg已然没了  lol
<MeaCulpa> 威武
<xiaomo> 我还因为没转义/ 然后rm -rf /.
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 看来真正部署完毕后要把sudo删了
 * MeaCulpa 没用过sudo
<MeaCulpa> sudo配置一下即可
<xiaomo> 应该管理好 sudoer ..
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 哦
<zodiac1111> sudo太.....
 * MeaCulpa 当年第一次来这个频道，看到有人sudo cd ~, 就知道这是灌水的好地方
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: gentoo上刪python會咋樣
<Cherrot> ...
<cfy> huntxu: 不行阿
<cfy> huntxu: 包管理是py写的
<huntxu> cfy: 刪了再裝唄
<cfy> huntxu: 求重写。emerge太慢了
<slucx> cfy 叛到gentoo了？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 恩，用C重写？
<huntxu> cfy: 你又不每分鐘都emerge，慢也沒關係
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 重写了就不能hack portage了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 随便，无所谓呢，只要快就行
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 怎么hack?
<cfy> slucx: 很久的事了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 该代码阿
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 现在怎么hack?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 改py代码？
<hamo> roylez 睡醒了？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 恩哪
<slucx> cfy, 看来你的工作跟linux相关很大啊……
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 没改过，也不会py...
<roylez> hamo: 我昨天只睡了3个小时好不
<cfy> slucx: 基本不相关
<roylez> hamo: 工作了一上午了
<cfy> roylez: 我昨天没睡。。
 * slucx 表时现在上个irc都是在xp下上的
<huntxu> roylez: 喲
<cfy> slucx: 我现在做的，很windows相关。。。
<huntxu> hamo: 蹦蹦
<roylez> huntxu: 有帽子我踹你出去
<cfy> slucx: 用的那些软件都跑在win下面的。。
<slucx> cfy, 哈哈，你不是去做cl了吗？
<huntxu> roylez: 有嗎
<hamo> huntxu 喵
<hamo> cfy 草榴？
<cfy> slucx: 不是阿，我还是学生呢
<cfy> hamo: 不明白
<slucx> cfy, 你不毕业了嘛？
<zodiac1111> common lisp
 * Cherrot 都是球迷啊
<cfy> slucx: 还有一年
<slucx> cfy, 我怎样记得你今年毕业了啊？
<Cherrot> cfy: 毕业直接去硅谷？
<cfy> slucx: 你记错了。
<cfy> Cherrot: .....
<slucx> cfy, 学弟好
<cfy> slucx: 你啥专业的
<Cherrot> cfy: 呀 还是我记错了 你在国内？
 * hamo 犯小娃娃啊！每次坐火车身边都有小娃娃
<Cherrot> hamo: 火车上的小娃娃太讨厌了太讨厌了太讨厌了！
<slucx> cfy， 我能说CS不？
<cfy> Cherrot: 是
<cfy> slucx: 我是ee
<slucx> cfy, ee是啥？电子商务？
 * Cherrot 哦对  在国外的是 ofan...
<cfy> slucx: 电子工程
<hamo> cfy 你居然敢冒充神
<cfy> hamo:  没有。。。。。
<slucx> cfy, 你是cfy吗？我怎么记得你前段还在写论文呢？
<OT_iux> Cherrot: 飞机上的小娃娃更讨厌……
<cfy> slucx: 论文不一定是毕业论文阿
<slucx> cfy, age==24 && gf_exist=false  ??
<hamo> cfy 研究僧？
<cfy> slucx: 你是要帮我介绍妹子么
<Cherrot> OT_iux: 很少见到飞机上的小娃娃，怎么讨厌法？ 火车上的小娃娃最大特长就是在别人困觉的时候大吵大叫
<cfy> hamo: 没
<cfy> Cherrot: hamo: 讨厌火车的小孩子+1
<OT_iux> Cherrot: 不适应重力加速度，各种乱哭，嚎叫。或者四处乱窜，撒尿，呕吐神马的……
<Cherrot> OT_iux: Orz... :D
<slucx> cfy , 我还没妹子呢
<OT_iux> Cherrot: xD
<cfy> slucx: ....
<slucx> cfy, 再说了，我毕业了，找妹子更不容易了
<MeaCulpa> 火车...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 动车
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 走好
<slucx> cfy, 记得也帮我找个妹子
<cfy> MeaCulpa: .....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 记得买保险
<slucx> cfy, 现在公司也木有妹子啊，悲剧的很
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我去。我还有一个月才放暑假...
<cfy> slucx: 唉
<Cherrot> cfy: 这么迟
<cfy> Cherrot: 是阿
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 刚安装了ubuntu，怎么设置中文输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379168 安装的老版本，ubuntu9.04，英文版，只想能输入中文就可，怎么安装中文输入法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zuiqiangzhe — 2012-06-27 11:28
<hamo_> cfy 还珠格格都开始放了你还没放假
<Cherrot> cfy: 等你放假都要错过白骨精了
<cfy> hamo_: 还珠格格？又翻拍了？
<cfy> Cherrot: 这么多电视剧翻拍？
<Cherrot> cfy: 原版么。。。。
<hamo_> cfy 老的，重播
<Cherrot> cfy: 还有包大人
<slucx> cfy, 我要开始学scheme，以后跟你混啊～
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你i7 -j多少...17?
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ?
<microcai> j8 啊
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 浪费阿，i7阿
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 要狠一点
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你干脆，把china-overlay上所有包编好提供大家下载吧..
<MeaCulpa> -_- 造福
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ......
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  要安装那么多依赖,不要
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  \rs 也是 i7
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 找她去
<atmouse> Anyone?
<zodiac1111> - -
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 开机出现 错误：no such device http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379172 ubuntu12.04，用光盘安装的，与windows xp共存，后来xp除了点问题，重装xp，启动的时候选择进入windows就出现这样的错误 错误：no such device：4C84483484482036 按任意键继续... 请问是什么问题啊？虽然也没 …
<hamo> adam8157, roylez  推荐个文本blog?
<adam8157> hamo: octopress
<adam8157> hamo: 当然不怕折腾可以选jykell
<MeaCulpa> hamo: dokuwiki
<MeaCulpa> hamo: moinmoin
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 技术男当然用wiki
<MeaCulpa> 那些cms, blog, 弱暴了
<MeaCulpa> 要沉淀你的知识，唯有wiki
<adam8157> hamo: MeaCulpa ovtopress不错的
<hamo> MeaCulpa 果然是拿wiki当blog...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 弱暴
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有不要数据库的, 可以用markdown的wiki系统么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没吧，wiki markup本来就比markdown NB的多
<hamo> adam8157 你喜欢mkd?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: MD 没法扩展，interlink能力弱
<adam8157> hamo: 恩
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 其实是有扩展的, 但是我喜欢简单的东西
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: as you wish. 我是rst粉 :)
<hamo> adam8157 果然是主席的好基友
<MeaCulpa> hamo: vim写，scp发文，wiki markup, 挺好。插件有latex公式之类...
 * adam8157 上午去体检, 脱掉鞋, 仪器测量为177cm, nnnnd
<hamo> adam8157 你的blog搭哪了？
<Cherrot> hamo: 不是github么
<adam8157> hamo: heroku 但是是我自己做的框架, 没直接用octopress
<adam8157> hamo: octopress只用来生成public
<hamo> heroku能绑域名？
<adam8157> hamo: 能
<hamo> adam8157 ^^
<hamo> Cherrot github 域名不方便
<Cherrot> hamo: 哦
<adam8157> hamo: 而且可以301 例如我的, 你用heroku的那个域名访问都会跳到 adam8157.info
<adam8157> hamo: http://adam8157.herokuapp.com/
<MeaCulpa> hamo: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~infernoxu/ucarenya/trunk/view/head:/data/pages/blog/2011/07/img_poster.txt
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Adam's
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 比如我的wiki src
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 西班牙粉？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: kind of
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我只是喜欢全攻全守和中场控制的打法而已
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 代码高量都没，土
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 可以有, 我没用而已
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不喜欢高亮呢...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 能做到这个，或者对这个有追求的，只有阿根廷和西班牙
<hamo> MeaCulpa 胖叔叔这个不错，回去学习下
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 现在足球的主流是拼个人身体
<adam8157> hamo: 歧途啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 正道
<hamo> adam8157 可以高亮？我主要是想高亮
<adam8157> hamo: 当然可以
<MeaCulpa> hamo: http://ucarenya.com/blog:2011:07:img_poster
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y blog:2011:07:img_poster [ÚCARENYA]
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 这是刚才那个文的效果，不过我页面比较脏~~~不懂html, css, load 顺序之类
<MeaCulpa> 不追求视觉，完全追求知识最大化，连接最多化
<MeaCulpa> wiki的本意
<adam8157> hamo: http://octopress.org/docs/blogging/code/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Sharing Code Snippets - Octopress
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 公式支持有木有？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 貌似可以支持latex 见过方案
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 那玩意用的是 js latex库吧？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: hamo http://ucarenya.com/wiki:math_syntax
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y wiki:math_syntax [ÚCARENYA]
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: 恩，但我不用，我用的是一个比较土的php 库
<adam8157> hamo: 你今晚不去?
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: wiki是需要数据库的是吧？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 纯文本放wiki source, sqlite放某些meta-data(可选)
<imtxc> hamo: octopress有高亮的啊。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你想嘛, scp发文...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那个可以弄herku 或者github上不？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不行~~ php的，老旧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 老旧有老旧的好处，我usb stick xampp 随身带
<MeaCulpa> 看到windows就插进去，写，看，讲
<imtxc> 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 要是markdown有sphinx那么强大的平台，我觉得也不错
<MeaCulpa> 但是现在看来，大家伙还是要靠rst
 * MeaCulpa 31岁以后就没写过blog...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 其实我那blog最早是用来收集成人rss img feed... 后来gfw发威..
<imtxc> ...
<MeaCulpa> 就转技术了~~
<MeaCulpa> 我wiki好慢...因为加你们有情连接是加在delicious里，在parse它的feed...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: markdown有pandoc啊, 无敌的pandoc
<MeaCulpa> MD似乎最近流行
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> launchpad上偶还有点余孽...搬家github
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨晚按你的配置文件搞定了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯嗯
<adam8157> gfrog: 干嘛总是晚上工作
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚上没别的事骚扰啊。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 还是txt-based好，scp, rsync随便搞
<zhpeng> adam8157, 困死了困死了困死了困死了困死了困死了困死了困死了
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你是那个team的来着？
<adam8157> zhpeng: 睡吧 我允了
<adam8157> zhpeng: kernel-qe
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 腾达811M安装驱动之后ifconfig没看到网卡信息 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379176 我用的一个腾达的无线网卡，型号是811M。 根据这个帖子http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=352752 的方法在ubuntu下安装驱动，也没看到什么错误，可是安装完成之后ifconfig …
<gfrog> zhpeng: 别听 adam8157 瞎扯，他是hr
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<MeaCulpa> 冒充的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 杯具。。。 patch都revert掉竟然不出问题了。。。 昨晚真儿真儿白熬夜了。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 说明你没找到根儿啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，根本问题我知道，但是没法修掉。
<adam8157> gfrog: 焦头烂额的时候歇歇再看会有意外收获哦, 总熬着反而不行
<adam8157> gfrog: o
<gfrog> adam8157: 都是拜敝组奇葩的使用方法所赐
<adam8157> zhpeng: ping, 正好问你, mgahagan是你们组的么 cc gfrog
<gfrog> adam8157: 不认识
<adam8157> Location RH - Raleigh
<zhpeng> adam8157, no
<gfrog> adam8157: 看起来像是hwcert的
<zhpeng> adam8157, gfrog 我是做libvirt的。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: zhpeng 他是libvirt的, LXC我测kernel space的cgroup和namespace, 他测libvirt-sandbox
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，lxc是个神马东东？
<adam8157> gfrog: linux container
<zhpeng> gfrog, 另一种神虚拟化
<gfrog> adam8157: zhpeng gaoji
<adam8157> gfrog: 你才gaoji
<zhpeng> gfrog, 国外有一个VPS用的就是LXC。。。
<adam8157> zhpeng: 是么, 不都是用openvz么...
<zhpeng> gfrog, adam8157 分明就是你们俩 gaoji
<gfrog> adam8157: 说你gaoji都不喜欢听。。 一定要叫你犇嘛。。
<cfy> ben
<zhpeng> adam8157, 挺小众的一个VPS软件，名字挺长的忘了
<cfy> gfrog: 我去，ben我打不出来。。
<zhpeng> adam8157, openvz也是类似lxc的技术？
<adam8157> zhpeng: openvz 和 lxc的关系 类似xen和kvm
<zhpeng> adam8157, .......
<adam8157> zhpeng: 你不是做ipv6么
<zhpeng> adam8157, 现在不做了，ipv6我兼职。。。
<adam8157> zhpeng: 嗯, 据说那块儿要transfer到我们组
<zhpeng> adam8157, 恩，给Leo做
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • amule最近慢如蜗牛 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379177 vc等服务器都连不上了，能连上的下载速度也超慢。是我这里的个例还是电信堵了这些服务器啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiufeng — 2012-06-27 12:58
 * adam8157 有人今晚要去Google北京办公室参加I/O么?
<slucx> 炫耀贴？
<gfrog> adam8157: 求贴纸
<gfrog> adam8157: 求吉祥物
<gfrog> adam8157: 求背包
<gfrog> adam8157: 求T恤
<adam8157> gfrog: 都很丑的.. 你懂得
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正去不成，坚定地薅羊毛
<adam8157> gfrog: 希望能发个galaxy nexus
<gfrog> adam8157: 发个纸做的嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<slucx> 有个teascript， 谁知道是干嘛的？
<rango> Ë­ÖªµÀubuntuÏÂË«ÏÔ¿¨Ôõô½â¾ö£¿
<kk> rango say: 谁知道ubuntu下双显卡怎么解决？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<rango> £¿
<slucx> kk真聪明
<rango> ÄãÃǲ»ÄÜ¿´µ½Âð
<kk> rango say: 你们不能看到吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<xiangjianfeng> 现在loli.lu是不是上不去了
<xiangjianfeng> 下载的东西也停了。
<rango> ÎÒÔÚwindows xpÏ£¬ubuntu½ø²»È¥ÁË
<kk> rango say: 我在windows xp下，ubuntu进不去了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<rango> how can I switch to UTF-8
<slucx> rango, 换下编码，我感觉用gdm什么的就是容易进不去，还是直接startx好
<rango> Ôõô»»
<kk> rango say: 怎么换 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Yushizi> kk好强大
<lainme> adam8157: 不嫌丑
<adam8157> lainme: 上次那个很丑的玩偶给了 gfrog  lol
<gfrog> adam8157: lainme 我觉得长的还不错，lol
<adam8157> gfrog: lainme 等我找下照片
 * MeaCulpa 原来OpenStack去年从Launchpad移到GitHub了...码农战胜SA
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04下视频偏色 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379181 用smplayer，有偏色的情况，有些偏绿，跟在Windows下看完全不是一样的效果，有没有什么解决方案？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 westlinkin — 2012-06-27 13:27
<gebjgd> roylez: 你太勤奋了
<gfrog> adam8157: autotest这个奇葩货总是没办法自己把屁股擦干净了，留了一坨socket/file/process放在那。
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨晚那问题就是上一次运行完autotest剩了一个process打开了一个socket，后面的进程再访问这个socket的时候就出错了。 md
<adam8157> hamo: 刚咱boss问你的事情呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 这样...
<gfrog> adam8157: 还咱。。。
<hamo> adam8157 你说啥？
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 成功转职了嘛？
<hamo> adam8157 没让boss帮我美言几句？
 * hamo 求转职，下新副本
<imtxc> hamo: 郁闷，我的证还没拿到。。。
<imtxc> hamo: 你都开始转职了啊。
<hamo> imtxc  还没领证？
<imtxc> hamo: 这两天正在发，没效率的学校。
<huntxu> hamo: 蹦蹦
<huntxu> adam8157: æ·¡æ·¡
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须叔
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 酷酷
<lokirf> 你们在干啥
<huntxu> 在點名
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<lokirf> 我还以为你们在装可爱...
<huntxu> gfrog: 說來我還比你小幾歲
<gfrog> huntxu: 叔描述的是一种风格，一种style，lol。
<huntxu> gfrog: 本人視覺年齡更小
 * hamo 怪蜀黍们！
<lokirf> = =||
<gfrog> huntxu: 求真相
<huntxu> gfrog: 有了哇，twitter頭像就是，lol
<gfrog> huntxu: 擦，那么小，求1080p
<hamo> huntxu 还有高清片片流传？
<huntxu> hamo: 。
<hamo> huntxu 求种
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<MeaCulpa> roylez: NB office需要的是Quad ERBP Bonus
<adam8157> quad...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我要google发的所有东西
<adam8157> zhpeng: 你暴露了
<zhpeng> adam8157, 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: MB又PSP
<lokirf> quit
<hamo> roylez 壕你还真忙啊..
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: http://www.linkedin.com/groupRegistration?trk=anet_about-b-join_group&gid=4484521&goback=%2Eanb_4484521_*2_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1&csrfToken=ajax%3A2658936270557627266
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Sign In | LinkedIn
<MeaCulpa> RH 又搞什么...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我没linkedin账户...
<hamo> RH很NB的，实习都去linkedin招
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: hamo 你们都有linkedin啊...
<hamo> adam8157 必须的，跳槽必备
<adam8157> hamo: 再说吧, 我怕被骚扰...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 阿三菜市场
 * MeaCulpa 谁有lp帐户的，玩玩
<hamo> adam8157 今北京没下雨，蛮给面子的
<paopao> hello
<kk> paopao, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<adam8157> gfrog: zhpeng 你们有测试用的Win8 server么...
<paopao> kk,㍦ 这是什么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥？
<gfrog> adam8157: guest？
<adam8157> gfrog: windows 8 server
<gfrog> adam8157: ask bcao
<adam8157> gfrog:  嗯 主机 虚拟机都可以
<zhpeng> adam8157, guest有用过
<zhpeng> adam8157, host不用
<adam8157> bcao: ping, 有win8 server么
<adam8157> zhpeng: 有共用的么..
<kk> paopao, 它们是完全一样的吗？  ㍦ 
 * adam8157 懒得装啊
<bcao> adam8157, 有
<bcao> adam8157, windows server 2012
<adam8157> bcao: 要win8 server...
<paopao> kk，一个正方形里面四个0。。。。
<paopao> 一样的
<adam8157> bcao: 2012就是win8?
<bcao> adam8157, win8 server 就是windwos server 2012 阿。。你这智商。。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 公用？
<zhpeng> adam8157, 没阿
<adam8157> bcao: 不懂winner的东西... 求
<adam8157> zhpeng: bcao 说有
<huntxu> adam8157: gfrog zhao bcao 你們整個公司都來了啊...
<huntxu> adam8157: loser
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你说image?
<gfrog> huntxu: 你来不来？
<adam8157> zhpeng: 装好的
<bcao> win8 本身是desktop 阿，他的server 其实就是windows server 2012
<adam8157> 反正我现在需要一台装了nfs server的win8 server...
<adam8157> bcao: gfrog zhpeng ^^
<namoamitabuddha> 请教下手机系统哪个是开源的
<bcao> 装就是了
<zhpeng> 我擦，bcao也在
<adam8157> bcao: 有装好的windows server 2012么... 借用下
<bcao> adam8157,有，就是不给。。恩。。。
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: android麽
<adam8157> zhpeng: 还有 amosk lmh
<adam8157> bcao: ...
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: android 是么？
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 唔
<MeaCulpa> ....
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 可以下到源代碼的啊...
<amosk> zhpeng,  Peng Zhe ?
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 我不知道，前些天是不是有 android 的什么代码被 t 出内核树的事情
<bcao> adam8157, image 比较大，你还不如自己装
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 那也不代表它不開源啊
<adam8157> bcao: 好吧... virtualbox走起...
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 我不知道是什么事情。
<bcao> adam8157,
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 代碼在google的服務器上
<zhpeng> zhpeng, peng zhimou
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 至少他的许可协议不是 GPL
<bcao> virtual box zhuang buliao
<zhpeng> zpeng, pengzhe
<amosk> zhpeng, Oh
<adam8157> bcao: 求pm安装盘地址
<bcao> adam8157, 在内网上
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 許可協議挺雜的，這個你要自己看看具體的說明，但肯定有GPL的部分
<bcao> pm
<adam8157> bcao: oh
<bcao> adam8157, 用kvm把
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 内核树那个事情究竟是怎么回事？
<bcao> virtualbox 装不料
<gfrog> adam8157: 贵组得给我们付费了，哼哼，蹭了那么多资源。 lol
 * bcao tried windows version virtual box
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 搜一下具體當時的郵件吧，感覺就是說android這個東西不純粹，影響不好之類的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这个网页让我有罪恶感 https://code.launchpad.net/projects
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Projects with active branches
<zhpeng> 试试archlinux for arm吧
 * MeaCulpa 好羞愧，别人放大家伙的地方我放垃圾~~'
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/19/linux-kernel-3-3-merged-android-code/
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Linux kernel 3.3 released with merged Android code and more -- Engadget
 * adam8157 50+MB/s
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 唔，3.3是又回歸了
<gfrog> adam8157: 下毛，直接mount啊
<huntxu> 淡淡被蛙蛙鄙視了，lol
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 国内这种消息少
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 這個也不算吧，至少你平常有關注的話應該都知道大概
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 不怎么关注。只是最近听说了智能手机。
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: “最近”聽說了智能手機？
<dtwang> 最近听说了智能手机？
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 嗯。以前也听说，就是完全没当回事。
<dtwang> 欢迎来到现代社会
<dtwang> 刚出山啊
<namoamitabuddha> 额
<zerta> namoamitabuddha: 那你现在用什么手机？
<namoamitabuddha> 我给你看个东西
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.tolerableinsanity.com/blog/2010/01/donald-knuth-and-mathoverflow/
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Donald Knuth and MathOverflow
<namoamitabuddha> “Yeah, this one here,” referring to my iPhone, “is just the gateway model to the future.”
<dtwang> 最近好无聊啊，有什么好看的电影么？
<MeaCulpa> MadGirl: r_ent
<MadGirl> http://cn.reuters.feedsportal.com/c/33087/f/535381/s/20ac3bea/l/0Lcn0Breuters0N0Carticle0CCNEntNews0CidCNCNE85O0A2B20A120A6250DfeedType0FRSS0GfeedName0FCNEntNews/story01.htm | 路透6月23日电---科特迪瓦前锋德罗巴周六表示，希望自己能给中超联赛带来类似贝克汉姆对美国职业足球大联盟一样的影响。 | Mon, 25 Jun 2012 02:36:03 GMT
<adam8157> bcao: win的nfs server是啥...
<microcai>  龙芯举起了MIPS的火炬，申威接过了Alpha的棒，MIPS和Alpha泪流满面，又找到组织了。
<microcai> RISC性能超过CISC也就85-95那么个10年的窗口。一开始RISC因为解码简单，解码器占用晶体管数少，所以可以用大cache，导致性能好。 等到后来晶体管足够小了，这个优势就没有了，反而是其劣势出来了：代码字长比较长，所以有I/O瓶颈，性能上就被CISC比下去了。
<microcai> CISC 现在也越来越 CISC 了
<microcai> 扩展指令集越来越多
<Cherrot> microcai: 你还玩汇编那？
<microcai> Cherrot:  bot 走开
<Cherrot> microcai: TAT 凭啥说我bot...
<microcai> Cherrot: 你通过图灵测试了?
<Cherrot> microcai: ..... 偶不是AI的喵
<bcao>  adam8157 我只听说过win nfs client
<adam8157> bcao: sigh...
<microcai> Cherrot:  ......  图灵测试开始
<microcai> Cherrot: 问,  这个论坛你最喜欢谁?
<Cherrot> microcai: 微菜是坏淫
<Cherrot> microcai: 最喜欢微菜酱～
<hamo> roylez 话说你这么搞，有加班费么？
<lainme> Cherrot 今天这是怎么了
<Cherrot> lainme: :D
<Cherrot> lainme: 还很忙么？
<lainme> Cherrot: 恩
<Cherrot> lainme: :)
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • Intel GMA HD 3000 有没有驱动呀？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379192 有的话，，怎么安装。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 a881903 — 2012-06-27 15:19
 * microcai 现在还有 alpha 机器么?
 * adam8157 installing 
 * adam8157 installing Windows Services for UNIX Version 3.5
<microcai> adam8157:  ?!
<adam8157> microcai: 工作需要...
<bcao> adam8157, what is Windows Services for UNIX ?
 * bcao only know wine ..
<adam8157> bcao: 比如nfs server...
<adam8157> bcao: https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=Windows+Services+for+UNIX&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CI4BEBYwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.microsoft.com%2Fen-us%2Fdownload%2Fdetails.aspx%3Fid%3D274&ei=WLfqT-KcAtSzqQHSg4zKBQ&usg=AFQjCNESVQjeUNSjuLyZQzmtZq1s0UofNw
<adam8157> bcao: www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=274
<bcao> adam8157, Unable to determine IP address from host name "encrypted.google.com.hk"
<adam8157> bcao: 看后头那个
<gfrog> ad
<microcai> bcao:  posix for windows
<gfrog> adam8157: windows 弱爆了。
<bcao> 打开了，，/me 需要花时间研究下了。。
<Cherrot> 竟然有posix 4 windows
<adam8157> Cherrot: winnt本来就是posix兼容的(不完全 cc microcai
<gfrog> adam8157: posix那坨坨似乎没有啥系统是完整支持的吧。
<Cherrot> adam8157: 我还以为只有他的socket神马的才兼容posix呢
<gfrog> adam8157: *nix也有一部分没实现。
<stardiviner> http://ompldr.org/vZWl5NQ tracking your info ...
<kk> stardiviner,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<byzantium> 大家好
<microcai> gfrog linux 就完整支持啊
<kk> byzantium, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<byzantium> 谁知道 /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lZTDetect
<byzantium> 在进行make的时候报错
<byzantium> 但是我的头文件已经包含在内了呀
<Cherrot> byzantium: 没有对应的库？
<byzantium> 有啊
 * MeaCulpa 这里还有谁用bzr的，在launchpad有号的？Ubuntu Dev有挖
<byzantium> 有熟悉 CMake的吗？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你的lp nick叫啥
<gfrog> microcai: 是完整的嘛？ 我肿么记得还是有小部分有差别来着。。。
<Cherrot> byzantium: 看样子和make没啥关系
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 怎么去掉右上角的那个提示窗口 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379194 感觉右上角的那个提示窗口非常讨厌，怎么让它不出现。 就是提示联网状态、播放器切换歌曲的那个。我是ubuntu12.04 gnome classic桌面。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cwll — 2012-06-27 15:31
<byzantium> 是没啥关系
<byzantium> 就是在写CMakeDefault.txt  和 CMakeList.txt有问题
<byzantium> 因此来这儿请大侠知道哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 我在照着网上的图片攻略摆弄Win server 2012...
<gfrog> adam8157: 为啥要用这货？
<adam8157> gfrog: bug是这样的
<gfrog> adam8157: linux访问win的nfs server？
<gfrog> adam8157: 奇葩
<adam8157> gfrog: en...
 * MeaCulpa 又要到16:00了...一天当中效率最高的1小时要来到了
<microcai> gfrog 小部分差别是 extension ,  不是不支持
<gfrog> microcai: 哦
<gfrog> microcai: 受教了。
<bcao> adam8157, 完windows 2012千万别用gnome3 ，你会哭的
<bcao> win 键 冲突阿。。。
<adam8157> bcao: 我awesome的...
<bcao> 。。。。。
<iFvwm> adam8157: 我妈那边养的猫，居然叫蛋蛋。草。
<Cherrot> iFvwm: ....
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋好激动哦。 lol
<iFvwm> 破蛋蛋，这名字不好。
<iFvwm> 谁熟悉inkscape的。
 * slucx 兄弟们，咱们这里有没有scheme高手？推荐个scheme学习环境
<iFvwm> 知道cusp node的。
<adam8157> slucx: racket
<iFvwm> 你们啥都不会，整天就瞎扯。
<iFvwm> 不搞实际的事情。
<iFvwm> 全打倒。
<slucx> adam8157, 好吧
<Cherrot> iFvwm: 罗姐会？
<iFvwm> 难说的。那懒虫。都不出来了啊
<Cherrot> iFvwm: 懒虫回国了……
<iFvwm> 似乎是。
 * slucx 每个解释器的内建函数名都不一样，让我情何以勘啊
 * adam8157 被搞死了, 千辛万苦的走到 nfs server不支持64位winserver的那一步...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: :)
<adam8157> iFvwm: ...
<iFvwm> adam8157: 有啥好事？
<adam8157> iFvwm: 没啥好事儿...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 为邻居的电脑装Lubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379199 这是一部已出产10年的Dell台式机，之前曾运行Windows 2000和Windows XP。 到最近，我为邻居家的电脑以双系统的方式（在Windows XP运行Wubi）安装Lubuntu。 安装方法如下： 把32或者64位的CD版ISO和从ISO文件抽取出 …
<gfrog> adam8157: 不支持64位？
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<gfrog> adam8157: MS货果然苦逼啊
<zhpeng> 哥早把ubuntu淘汰了。。。
<zhpeng> archlinux最高
<zhpeng> archlinux极上
<huntxu> zhpeng: 你最近上linuxtoy.org麽
<zhpeng> huntxu, 没。。
<adam8157> bcao: 哪里有win server 8 32bit...
<ROBOT1024> vbox有没有用户配置文件？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我谨慎怀疑这货木有32位版，想想win2008r2
<yifu> 我想重传linux。。不过vbox保存的快照，怎么保留呢？？
<zhpeng> adam8157, hm-win2008-i386
<zhpeng>  showmount -e 10.66.90.121
<yifu> gebjgd, zhao 又爱 ##
<yifu> 有
<zhpeng> adam8157, /vol/S3/libvirtmanual
<adam8157> zhpeng: 这是啥...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 原来有win2008的image
<gfrog> zhpeng: 这是2008吧，不是win8。。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 看来我今天已经忙得足够晕头了
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我需要休息
<adam8157> zhpeng: 允了
<zhpeng> 。。。。。。。
<yifu> 帮俺分析分析呗
<yifu> 都在用户目录.virtualbox里面
 * adam8157 终于搞定了...
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • regexp中这个有点不懂，请大神帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379202 ( ) (1). 在被修饰匹配次数的时候，括号中的表达式可以作为整体被修饰 举例6：表达式 "(go\s*)+" 在匹配 "Let's go go go!" 时，匹配结果是：成功；匹配到内容是："go go go"；匹配到的位置是：开始于6， …
<zoufeng> 有人吗？
<\b> 没有
<ofan> missing_you: missing谁
<imtxc> 哪有人。
<gfrog> adam8157: 找到32位了？
<missing_you> ofan, not you
 * missing_you haha
<ofan> missing_you: 又没说我，真自作多情
<missing_you> ofan, 汗
<missing_you> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3755502-1-1.html   新帖子，大家快去回复啊～
<kk> missing_you ⇪ ti: 开始学scheme - Functional编程 - ChinaUnix.net -
 * missing_you irc里马甲就是好
<ofan> missing_you: 光学语言没前途
<missing_you> ofan, 那学啥？scheme是想学着玩的
<ofan> missing_you: å­¦brainfuck
<stardiviner> ofan: good idea
<yall> ls
<missing_you> ofan, 汗
<adam8157> gfrog: 64bit
<adam8157> gfrog: 内置的, 但是没安装
<atmouse> 还是那个，如何判断有了*.txt ，  *.bak.txt是不是多余的
<missing_you> 是滴
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<missing_you> ofan, 现在有个什么tea script 很火，知道不？
<ofan> missing_you: coffescritp....
<ofan> missing_you: script
<ofan> missing_you: 你可以发明个茶脚本语言
<missing_you> ofan, 嘛跟嘛啊
<missing_you> ofan, 现在已经有了
<atmouse> 比如我写了个脚本搜索*.txt *.tmp 删除，后来我对列表进行添加，发现如果重复了的话，岂不是多余了，当列表相当多的情况，用什么算法判断
<atmouse> 懂的可以提示下呢麽
<ofan> atmouse: 什么列表，添加什么？
<atmouse> 嗯adblock的列表
<atmouse> 就是浏览器的过滤列表，我想打个比方，越解释越复杂了
<ofan> atmouse: 支持正则么
<ofan> js写的吧，估计支持
<ofan> 睡觉
<atmouse> 比如我写一个adblock插件，过滤url，支持通配符，我想要个功能，就是判断每次用户添加的规则是否多余了
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 安装12.04lts 出现“执行 grub-install /dev/sdb 失败” http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379204 在台式机上，用u盘安装12.04lts单系统，到最后出现 执行 ‘grub-install /dev/sdb’ 失败，这是一个致命错误 信息，然后开机进入不了系统。如何解决？ 谢谢 看了 安装时出现grub致命错误 …
<atmouse> :'(
<bcao> adam8157, can not install in kvm
<adam8157> bcao: 我装在virtualbox里面了
<bcao> adam8157, 成功了？
<adam8157> bcao: en
<bcao> 没有报ox000005d ?
<bcao> 诡异
<adam8157> bcao: 人品的力量
<atmouse> @_@
<atmouse> -_-||
<atmouse> 都吃饭去了？
<Franke> 吃饱了，在养神。
<Zertad> 在吃饭
<atmouse> 吃饭都不忘玩手机你们
<Franke> 还玩手机。。饭都是蹲在电脑旁边吃的
<maya1> adam8157_away: 当叔。。 我就是个悲剧。。。
<maya1> adam8157_away: 我数学98  哭哭
<alvin_rxg> 再2分就满分了
<Franke> 对头
<atmouse> 键盘里面都什么都有。。
<maya1> 满分150啊。。。
<maya1> 总分 607 - -！
<Franke> 607上什么线了？
<atmouse> 1吧
<maya1> 才高一本线25分- -
<atmouse> 中下，大部分
<Franke> 一本不错了，想当年我二本线都还差3分
<maya1> 可比平时差很多啊。。
<Franke> 高考运气也是真实水平的一部分嘛
<maya1> 我看出来了。。。
<atmouse> 重点校都不收运气差的学生
<Franke> 啊哈哈
<maya1> lol
<Franke> 不要给这小孩子增加压力
<maya1> 我中考的时候 考我们班第三 平时都是第一  结果那次第一是我们班班长 他平时几乎10名左右
<maya1> 结果这次他考650 - -  他高中应该是级部200名开外的人  而我是50以内- -
<atmouse> 好好努力，上大学后成绩就不那么重要了
<Franke> 上了大学你就会觉得大学也不那么重要了
<maya1> 哈哈
<maya1> 只是觉得平时学习这么好 上不到好大学 很可惜
<atmouse> 干什么才是重要
<stardiviner> maya1: 大学不是大学, 你进去了就知道了
<Franke> 对嘛，别干IT
<Franke> 一入IT深似海
<maya1> Franke: O(∩_∩)O哈！
<atmouse> -_-||，
<stardiviner> Franke: 别吓唬小孩子, IT多好啊, 有其实girl programmer
<Franke> girl ？！！！？！？！
<maya1> 那你们说学啥好呢~
<Franke> 我这里的都是扣脚大叔啊！！！
<stardiviner> maya1: 喜欢啥就学啥, 才能学啥都好
<maya1> 我其实真的在考虑做女女程序猿啦。。
<stardiviner> program不错, 但是大部分programmer活的很烂, 就看你能不能自己混出来了
<atmouse> 果然还是出乎意料麽
<Franke> 世界上有三种人：男人，女人，女程
<Cherrot> 有人玩过 speed dream么？ 怎么加不了AI
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 只知道Dota AI
<maya1> stardiviner: 我也觉得这么回事。。
<Cherrot> stardiviner: 对即时策略天生免疫
<stardiviner> maya1: 所以和大多数决策一样, 不具有预见性, 有点所谓尽人事,听天命
<maya1> 可是整天对着电脑 女孩子哪能受得了。。
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 唯一打的游戏是CF和Dota, 虽然我知道CF不咋的, 但是CS不会玩啊....
<maya1> 是不是还影响健康
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 如何安装cinnmon http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379207 Code: kids@kids-Lenovo-IdeaPad-Y470:~$ sudo apt-get install cinnamon 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable …
<atmouse> 钓鱼结束，谁帮忙看看通配符的算法问题？
<atmouse> a no
<Franke> 整天对着电脑，直接影响到的就是男朋友的手感。。。
<Zertad> 吃完晚饭
<stardiviner> maya1: 这个嘛, 怎么说呢? 我想, 我过马路要吸如灰尘, 会导致气管炎,啥啥之类的, 食物健康现在也很明显, 我过马路我就特别注意车, 生怕哪个家伙要是喝醉了,或者在打手机,或者咋了, 撞了我, 我就悲催了, 嘛... 反正一句话, 慢性毒药好过鹤顶红....
<atmouse> Adblock列表的重复问题
<maya1> 我对着电脑太长时间就会头痛。。
<maya1> （比如说现在）
<Franke> 2012已经来临了，这些问题没有好纠结的了
<maya1> 哈
<stardiviner> maya1: 那就30分钟休息一下, 休息5分钟,这个工作上应该是可以的, 只是估计人自己是很难做到的...
<atmouse> 把我问题刷没了
<atmouse> #python 去问吧
<stardiviner> Franke: 世界末日2012计算是不对的, 2012世界末日是错误的玛雅日历推算,其实玛雅日历还要往后....
<Franke> 这个故事告诉我们，没有软件测试人员，是多么恐怖的一件事情
<stardiviner> Franke: 感觉稍微能扯上关系...
<stardiviner> Franke: 坚决尊重,看重程序员, 鄙视无知的二逼... 这就是我的态度
<Franke> 貌似我算是有点知识的二逼。。。
<Franke> 妹纸呢？妹纸呢？
<stardiviner> Franke: 上淘宝去买个等身抱枕算了....
<maya1> 。。。
<Franke> 今天移动硬盘坏了，女朋友们都丢了
<stardiviner> Franke: 这说明backup很重要.....
<maya1> 。。。。
<stardiviner> Franke: 我以后开家小店, 专门教别人怎么用电脑, 比如教他们怎么备份....
<Franke> 女朋友嘛，不好备份，放电脑上容易被发现
<stardiviner> Franke: 这样能让我可以玩电脑, 又可以吃上白菜白饭...
<Franke> 还敢吃白菜！！！有钱人啊
<stardiviner> Franke: 用隐藏文件技术啊, 或者加密后隐藏
<stardiviner> Franke: 天天吃白菜, 人都白了...
<maya1> Franke: 放内存卡里 每天揣兜里。。 晚上再拿出来
<maya1> ^_^
<Franke> 来给科普下，基本都是大于4GB的女朋友，用什么方法隐藏好一些
<stardiviner> Franke: 压缩后, 重命名后缀... 伪装成img文件之类的,
<maya1> Franke: 这个你问 CyrusYzGTt  他有经验
<maya1> 哈哈~
<Franke> 压缩不好使哇，要看女朋友的时候费劲
<Franke> 重命名更不可取了，会忘记女朋友的名字。。。。
<cfy``````> iFvwm: ee
<stardiviner> Franke: 用脚本, 把重命名记录到SQL里,
<lokirf> 有没有人会用mencoder???
<cfy> lokirf: 怎么了？
<lokirf> 我想知道能不能按Size来分割某一视频
<cfy> lokirf: 可以
<lokirf> how to???
<cfy> lokirf: -ss参数和-endpos参数支持指定大小的
<cfy> lokirf: 比如 mencoder -endpos 100mb
<cfy> lokirf: 只转换100MB
<cfy> https://addons.opera.com/en/themes/?order=popular
<kk> cfy,啥网址y Themes - Opera add-ons
<cfy> 用主题咯
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 乃在不在~
<lokirf> -ss -endpos 不是指定位置吗？我的意思是例如一个400M的视频我想分成多个20MB的
<Cherrot> stardiviner: 玩urbanterror嘛
<Cherrot> 今天战绩碉堡了～
<\b> 靠，大白天又有人摇床
<Cherrot> \b: 这也能感觉到？
<\b> Cherrot: 隔音太差
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04安装matlab http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379209 我在ubuntu12.04的软件中心中找到了matlab,点击安装之后也出来了一个默认的安装目录，可是接着点击前进就出现了如下提示： No MATLAB executables were found in the directories you specified. 我在软件中心里面安装其它软 …
<kk> 新 开源小工具 • Gnome-shell扩展之三个窗口动画效果 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379210 Slide(滑入) https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/ ... -slide-in/ Scale（缩放）https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/366/window-scale-in/ Rotate（旋转）https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/372/window-rotate-in/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 2626 …
<ian2012> hi
<kk> ian2012, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<ian2012> 我刚刚更新了系统，怎么开机提示错误
<Cherrot> ian2012: 什么错误
<ian2012> 不知道，只提示检查系统有错误，让发送报告
<Cherrot> ian2012: 那就忽略好了  我一天碰到好几回呢
<ian2012> 哦，这样啊
<Myth> 大家好，用insmod加载一个scull驱动程序后，要怎么使用呢？ 找的代码里是打开/dev里相应的文件，可是我的/dev里没有那个文件啊？？ 这是怎么回事？
<Myth> 是不是还需要什么操作才能生成/dev里的文件呢？
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • [求助]如何提取文件中出现的ip:port http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379216 示例文件: Code: <html><head><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8"/></head><body><p>Here are your bridge relays: <pre id="bridges">bridge 83.226.165.182:443 bridge 78.147.155.162:9001 bridge 86.204.237.150:443 </pre></p><ul><li> …
<linuxs> hello
<kk> linuxs, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<linuxs> kk: 为何你的回复后面有个 20点 ？
<Cherrot> linuxs: 因为他不是人
<kk> linuxs, 我没有向你解释一切，我呢？  ㍬ 
<fanyong> bot?
<chezhe> why you are being online
<fanyong> ???
<linuxs> kk: 就是不知道为什么。能否告知呢？
<kk> linuxs, 你觉得我应该知道吗？  ㍬ 
<linuxs> kk: 难道你也不知道？
<chezhe> 知道什么？
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍭ 
<atmouse> Another test
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04安装matlab之后不能运行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379223 我在ubuntu12.04下安装matlab,首先在网上下载了一个Mathworks.Matlab.R2012a.UNIX.ISO-TBE。 然后也是按照网上的方法一步一步的安装的。 最后还在ubuntu的软件中心里面安装了一个matlab-support. 可是最后的结 …
<stardiviner> 大家晚上好...
<hoxily> stardiviner: 晚上好
<stardiviner> hoxily: 早上好
<yall> .
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 上　海　找　小　妹　上　门　服　务 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379228 上　海24小时斌哥热线【１８６１－０５０５－００９】小妹上门服务　激情都市夜生活ＱＱ１６０６１７０３３６【空间有照片供您选择】斌哥热线【１８６１－０５０５－００９】激情都市 …
<Yushizi> 。。。
<stardiviner> 哈, 论坛又被挂东西了?
<Cherrot> stardiviner: 有幸又围观到了～
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 确实, 上次我两也是见证者
<Cherrot> :D
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ ..這不就是傳說中的廣告麼， 你不智能
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 点击进去, 看这次管理员删除速度多块
<Cherrot> stardiviner: 凭啥上海和北京叫小妹 其他地方就叫小姐……
 * Cherrot 趁管理员不在赶紧水～
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 因为上海北京的小姐都很年轻?? 都是小妹级别的年龄?
<Yushizi> 文艺些 呵呵
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) Cherrot
<Cherrot> roylez_: 主席好～
<ikk-> CyrusYzGTt:  不智能才能发现广告贴。
<stardiviner> Yushizi: 原来你喜欢文艺的呀? 我也喜欢文艺的
<CyrusYzGTt> ikk-§ 智能應該會自動後臺清除，
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 哥今天的会开完了，下一个明早5点
 * Cherrot 怎么就我喜欢213的……
<stardiviner> roylez: 主席每天都这么早晨起来啊?
<roylez_> Cherrot: 果然
<roylez_> Cherrot: 我给你发的视频都没错啊
<roylez_> stardiviner: 必须啊，早起觅食
<Cherrot> roylez_: 承蒙主席关爱……
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac341935
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 此歌一出秒杀各种歌神，蛋碎一地，万物死 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<stardiviner> roylez_: 还是我幸福啊, 每天睡到9点...
<stardiviner> 小小的欣慰下
<Yushizi> KK是机器人么？好强大
<krfantasy> 这种帖子太强大了 =.=
<roylez_> stardiviner: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac366874
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 测♂谎♂仪 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<hamo> roylez_: 主席晨勃好早...
<Cherrot> roylez_: 作曲竟然叫巴主席 这不是另立中央么
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我在和老美cable pull
 * roylez_ (︶︿︶)=凸 hamo
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 今天亮了，280磅的老美帮我做cable pull
<stardiviner> roylez_: 这视频不错, 下载了
<Cherrot> roylez_: 这个好带感～ 收了～
<roylez_> lie detect 3000
<roylez_> 搞基货
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 貌似不止280lbs
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 还好接线的rack都在上面
 * hamo 碎叫...
<Cherrot> roylez_: 就前半段还能听 后面核能了……
 * Cherrot 蛋都碎了还叫……
<roylez_> Cherrot: 还是基友好
<Cherrot> roylez_: 基友吾爱～
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac366702
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 据说撸管过度会产生听到fuck♂you的幻觉 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<Zertad> 。。。
<Cherrot> roylez_: 擦 有一个怎么这么像陈瞎子……
<roylez_> Cherrot: 这个真心好
<roylez_> Cherrot: 果断看第二遍
<Cherrot> roylez_: 握爪～
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 结果报 bug 没？
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha:还没呢
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 周末报 :D
<roylez_> Cherrot: 比神马毛片爽多了
<Cherrot> roylez_: 毛片更爽～～
<roylez_> Cherrot: 你境界不够
<Cherrot> Orz...
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥托佛！
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥陀佛！
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥陀佛！
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: ...
<roylez_> Cherrot: 高腰裤的是同步教主？？？
<roylez_> Cherrot: 就是那个“大师收了这个妖孽”那个视频的
<Cherrot> roylez_: 同步初音的那个？
<roylez_> Cherrot: 不知道是不是初音的音乐
<roylez_> Cherrot: 反正很带感的
<Cherrot> roylez_: 不记得同步教主了
<roylez_> Cherrot: 这个
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac284348
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 哪位大师能把这妖孽收了吗... - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
 * MeaCulpa 看同事的pl代码真想抽它
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 看intern写的pl...丫缩进都没
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 明天给丫一个旋风大坐啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 丫早不知哪里打工去了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 当初真不该揽着所谓automation活
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 看这个 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac366702
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 据说撸管过度会产生听到fuck♂you的幻觉 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 消消气
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我这第三遍了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我以前中学的金牌老师，被爆出找男同学【检查身体】
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 爆料的是大我一届的，那么多年，现在才...
<hamo> MeaCulpa 贵校人才济济啊
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac366702
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我校的物理老师牛逼
<slucx> 关键老师还是男的，对吧？ MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 除了这个，教我们那个，当年是轮子分舵主，现在已经蒸发了
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 男的
<slucx> MeaCulpa, 日呀，重口味啊
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 国际奥林匹克金牌老师，估计当年孩子们不敢说
<slucx> MeaCulpa, 教数学的吧？
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 物理
<MeaCulpa> 一年好几个奖牌呢
<slucx> 牛
<MeaCulpa> 牛个毛，学生都是全国山沟里招来的，不牛才怪
<MeaCulpa> 谁带都一样
<MeaCulpa> 那厮不敢碰我们普通班的，只找理科班的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 据说每年理科班一半人被拉进少年班，但都被老师拦住，高二可以出奖牌
<slucx> MeaCulpa, 理科能力不较强，哈哈
<Zertad> 我又在吃垃圾食品了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: lp下礼拜去Maldives, 偶解放一周
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac365771
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 夏天了，妹子们不来根冰爽的丁丁雪糕么 - -~ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 尊夫人牛
<MeaCulpa> 我爸下礼拜也要出去，可以揍我娃娃了
<Zertad> 。。。
<hamo> 节操啊！！！
<roylez_> 不跟尔等卢瑟聊天了，明早5点还得开会
<MeaCulpa> 300lbs大叔要弯腰给我拔线了
<roylez_> ....
<roylez_> 这得烧掉多少卡路里啊
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 求助： python gtk+3 的标准文档如何查看 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379238 小弟最近在试着改写别人写的应用程序，涉及到很多python gtk+3 API的内容 但是详细的API文档，我找了好久都没有结果 只找到了下面这篇Tutorial http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedoc ... index.html 试问：  …
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我怀疑他有权停残疾人车位
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 残趴高端啊
<atmouse> 貌似很晚了
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 01:02:23)
<hoxily> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062731/ 这段编码解码 迅雷 thunder:// URL的脚本有没有什么问题？
<atmouse> 80只基不说话
<Zertad> 我下班了。
<atmouse> 刚下班，这么苦b
<Zertad> 上晚班而已
<atmouse> 5.办上班，
<Zertad> 我是下午4:00上班
<atmouse> 有轮麽
<atmouse> 不会是两班倒吧
<Zertad> 是两班倒的。
<Zertad> 两星期转一次班。
<alvin_rxg> Zertad: 網管？
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 睡觉
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我了个去，我高中同学去瑞典，现在第二个硕士都快毕业准备读博了 。。。
<wolf35> 还是有很多人没有睡觉啊！
<wolf35> 和呵呵
<alvin_rxg> \b: 呃
<alvin_rxg> 剛來了個 momon ..
<alvin_rxg> “陌們教”
<piggybox> alvin_rxg: 应该是mormon吧
<\b> alvin_rxg: 神马是小米?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 是一个型号还是一个牌子?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 国产的?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 說手機的話，就是小米手機，國產的一個牌子。 說是android 系統的話，就是 MIUI 小米系統
<\b> alvin_rxg: 第一次见到这名字 。。。
<pt> 没人看球吗
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<knownbad> 看完了，ESP赢了pk.
<kk>  06:20
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-28
<stardiviner> hi, 大家早上好!! Fucking China, Good morning .
<knownbad> stardiviner: Yeah, suck my dick and fuck your freak ass.
<stardiviner> knownbad: hi, 中午好, you suck. sorry
<knownbad> No thank, you may fuck mine though.
<knownbad> Me no speak English.
<stardiviner> knownbad: 你好, 吃早饭了吗?
<knownbad> Me no speak Chinese either.
<stardiviner> knownbad: mierda, mierda que está fresco.!
<knownbad> Me no speak Spanish either.
<stardiviner> knownbad: +++<< 1 +++> >- 2
<stardiviner> knownbad: 哈哈
<hoxily> stardiviner: Good morning.
<hoxily> stardiviner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062731/ 这段编码解码 迅雷 thunder:// URL的脚本有没有什么问题？
<stardiviner> hoxily: 你上来就问我这么有难度的问题??
<hoxily> stardiviner: 看起来你最活跃了。不找你找谁呢。
<stardiviner> hoxily: 我打心眼里告诉你哦: 我不是最活跃的,(不信看log). 我不懂编程的, (不信? 还是看log). .....
<hoxily> ( ⊙o⊙ )?
<stardiviner> hoxily: 看脚本好像没错, 但是至于迅雷的编码什么的我就不知道了
<hoxily> \(^o^)/~
<stardiviner> hoxily: 你那是弄离线还是? 这些网上不是有已经实现的脚本了么?
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> HK iTunes Store可以买音乐了!
<MeaCulpa> 大陆行用卡终于可以搞了..
<Cherrot> roylez_: 原视频都播不了了
<ikk-> http://hi.baidu.com/gouya/blog/item/69fdc4138352e429dd54013a.html
<kk> ikk-,啥网址y vi删除空行_个人空间！_百度空间
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 各位，你们的 sopcast 都能正常使用吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379259 本来我一直能正常使用的，但昨天开始就不能用了。试了好几个频道都不行，sp-sc-auth 没有成功连接就自动退出了。用 virtualbox 里的 XP 装了一个 Windows 版的 sopcast，除了个别频道外，其他频道 …
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04有比这更烂的系统吗？还让不让人活了啊，逼我装回windows啊! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379262 昨晚上装的12.04，开始进入livecd的时候就发现桌面一片白，左侧按钮也看不见，开始以为可能装完系统后不会有这问题，结果泥马装完了一阵兴奋的进了系统瞬 …
<imtxc> ikk-: 你是人还是bot啊。。
<iFvwm> imtxc: 你呢？
<imtxc> iFvwm: 我不是神。
<iFvwm> imtxc: momo 你也只是一个nick，不分人种的。
<iFvwm> 其实，nick也只是一个ip的代称。
<ikk-> imtxc: 我是bot
<imtxc> 这样啊。
<ikk-> 你也是bot吗
<Pengfei_Yu> 有人在吗
<Pengfei_Yu> 不会吧 我第一次用irc
<Pengfei_Yu> 居然连不上？
<Pengfei_Yu> 木有人看得到我吗
<hamo> roylez_:  尾巴主席...
<xiangjianfeng> 大家早上好～
<Cherrot> 哦哈哟搞砸姨妈死～
<Cherrot> 阿你那赛哟～
<Stifler> 大清早的..
<Cherrot> Stifler: 烤你基蛙～～～
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙, 有人要烤你
<Yushizi> 早上好
 * Cherrot 啦啦啦～
<tenzu> 胡须来了
<Cherrot> huntxu: 胡子叔好～
<Stifler> 12.04应用程序全屏后上下任务栏自动弹出怎么回事?有人遇到过么
<Cherrot> Stifler: 上下任务栏？
<hoxily> > "ohaiyogosaiyimasi " * 3
<huntxu> Cherrot: .
<Stifler> Cherrot: 是 啊
<kk> hoxily, ohaiyogosaiyimasi ohaiyogosaiyimasi ohaiyogosaiyimasi
<Cherrot> Stifler: gnome-classic ? 上下任务栏是什么？
<zodiac1111> 欣欣然睁开的眼
<hamo> adam8157: 你居然还上线了...
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯 我还看球了呢
<Stifler> Cherrot: 就是显示“应用程序”“位置”和下边的任务栏长条.
<Stifler> 昨晚几比几?
<hamo> adam8157: NB
<hamo> adam8157: 要我熬一夜估计现在早就不行了...
<Stifler> Cherrot: 是gnome-classic
<adam8157> hamo: nnnd 最high的glass那段没看到... 那时候在回家路上
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...还回家...
<hamo> adam8157: 你在上班？
<Cherrot> Stifler: 哦 gnome-classic性能不行  只是一个兼容方案而已 出问题也正常吧
<adam8157> hamo: 当然
<hamo> adam8157: 推NB
<Cherrot> Stifler: 怎么解决我就不知道了
<adam8157> hamo: 工作不能放下 嗯嗯
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: markdown 怎么强制换行
<Stifler> Cherrot: 好吧，我问问度娘
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 最后跟俩空格
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Stack Exchange的MD好麻烦
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这是我觉得最脏的语法
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我讨厌tailing space
<gfrog_> adam8157: 昨天夜观google office赶脚如何？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，脏的很，我不用
<adam8157> gfrog_: 就在一楼pantry活动, 很大...
<adam8157> gfrog_: 不过nnnd wifi一直没连上... 不知道用了啥高级东西
<gfrog_> adam8157: 比咱pantry大多少？
<gfrog_> adam8157: 不是一个数量级？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 两三倍吧, 另外, 真的有跑步机啊 跑步机啊 步机啊
<gfrog_> adam8157: gaoji
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog_ 应该加了某种验证机制, 结果wicd不知道咋配...
<hamo> adam8157: 你说google的网？
<adam8157> 只是一个密码 但我就是连不上
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
 * kk 3.0.0-21-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 25 17:58:20 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gfrog_> adam8157: 你的回声少了一声吧？ ji呢？ lol
<Stifler> .
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<hamo> adam8157: 你笔记本弱爆了....
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
 * adam8157 送了个类似邮差包的包包
<roylez_> adam8157: 基蛋
<hamo> adam8157: 拿来给我
<adam8157> hamo: nexus q真的是丑到爆 贵到爆 cc roylez_ gfrog_
<hamo> adam8157: 里面有个nexus q?
<gfrog_> adam8157: 那是神马东东？
<roylez_> adam8157: 最适合你这种豪了
<adam8157> hamo: 看直播的嘛
<adam8157> gfrog_: 类似 apple tv
<hamo> adam8157: 我说你送的邮差包里是不是有个nexus q?
<adam8157> hamo: 空的
<iFvwm> 露P装
 * gfrog_ 不去办公室就得在家饿着，太不划算了。
<hamo> gfrog_: gaoji蛙又wfh
<gfrog_> adam8157: google也太节省了，咋的也该在包里装张nexus q的贴纸嘛。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 用久了才发现Brocade CLI烂
<gfrog_> hamo: 哪有又，都一个月木有wfh过啦。
<hamo> adam8157: octopress出2.0了
<roylez_> hamo: 有啥特点？
<roylez_> adam8157: vimperator有时候快捷键失效，神马原因？
<hamo> roylez_: 不知道...官网上一个大banner...我没用过以前的...
<yall> 一定会继续用原jekyll的。
<hamo> roylez_: RP
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> ...
<yall> 如果有perl的替代品，那就换perl的。
 * hamo 不要助纣为虐
<adam8157> roylez_: 我赐予你力量~
<roylez_> adam8157: vimperator那毛病，遇到过没？
<adam8157> roylez_: 比如?
<yall> 似乎roylez本来就可以自己+o的。
<roylez_> adam8157: o/f/y/p神马的，一个都不能用
<roylez_> adam8157: d也不行
<adam8157> roylez_: 输入法关掉
<hamo> adam8157: 坏蛋
<hamo> roylez_: 坏主席
<adam8157> hamo: 早就是2.0了
<roylez_> adam8157: 就没开啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 0_0
<yall> 说到点子上了。
<yall> 坏'''蛋'''
<yall>  :em04
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣玩意，跟蛋蛋一个级数的
<adam8157> roylez_: 看起来没开而已
<adam8157> yall: 点点, 你...
<roylez_> adam8157: firefox的菜单都点不动了
<z234234> 勇士又被打败了
<yall> 吾fx菜单，就留个主按钮。
<adam8157> roylez_: 0_0
<adam8157> yall: 我留tabs
<roylez_> hamo: 2货，11年7月就2.0了
<hamo> roylez_: 0_o
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/the-hodo-red-bean-business-casual-pleated-straight-slacks-109-yuan-full-199-by-100-actually-paid-59-yuan.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Hodo 红豆 商务休闲无褶直筒休闲裤　109元（可满199减100，实付59元/条）» 什么值得买
<adam8157> roylez_: 我天天牛仔
<roylez_> adam8157: 你天天2
<roylez_> adam8157: 我每两周2一周
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<iFvwm> 金2胖
<roylez_> iFvwm: 2神
<hamo> roylez_: 每两秒2一秒
<iFvwm> 没好玩的摸
<hamo> roylez_: 有好事没？
<hamo> adam8157: 你有好事，把包给我瞅瞅
<adam8157> hamo: 一个破包而已
<iFvwm> 上海有人在地铁搞露P装，你咋不去围观？ roylez
<hamo> adam8157: 没见过你背快递包...
 * gfrog_ 好神奇啊，难道在wifi网络上没法捕获其他PC的数据包嘛。。。 为神马听来听去只有我自己的。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 31到34都没了货，底下一条评价都没有！
<hamo> gfrog_: 基蛙要搞破坏？抓邻居妹纸的艳照？
<roylez_> gfrog_: 基蛙...
<adam8157> roylez_: 你三尺四啊
<iFvwm> gfrog_: 要交换机，才好搞
<roylez_> adam8157: 31-32
<pityonline> gfrog_: wireshark?
<hamo> gfrog_: 无线网卡开监听模式
<gfrog_> hamo: 看看网络里有木有人bt而已。
<hamo> pityonline: P姐...
<iFvwm> roylez_: 不回答？
<adam8157> pityonline: p姐...
 * hamo 惊现P姐...
<pityonline> hamo: 基娃
<pityonline> adam8157: 蛋娃
<adam8157> pityonline: ...
<iFvwm> 漏消息的破客户端？
<gfrog_> iFvwm: hamo 难道wifi网络是交换模式的？ 之前我记得抓到过其他机器的单播包啊
<huntxu> roylez_: 你有31？
<z234234> iFvwm: wifi里面算局域网吗
<gfrog_> pityonline: 没装这先进货，我tcpdump了一下
<iFvwm> gfrog_: 你只是看端口协议，判断bt？
<iFvwm> 我以为搞高级的刷密码呢。
<gfrog_> iFvwm: bt报文能看出点规律吧，大量的随机端口连接。
<pityonline> gfrog_: 哦，我用过，但是也看不懂，好像是你的网卡要捕获那些数据包，所以看上去都和你的网卡有关
<iFvwm> 那你直接iptraf
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • grub崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379266 症状： 开机显示：GRUB loading error:out of partition grub rescue> 按照置顶帖操作，可是在ls (hd0,msdos8)/boot/grub时仍旧显示 error:out of partition 网上搜了半天只发现有提问相同问题的，没有解答。 我的机器没有cd，是以前升级上来的， …
<gfrog_> iFvwm: tcpdump啥也听不到，iptraf有啥用啊。。
<iFvwm> 只看端口。不如nmap刷对方。
<z234234> gfrog_: ipconfig里面没有出现192.168.0.1之类的地址，倒是直接出现了外网的地址，我用的这个wifi算局域网吗？
<hamo> gfrog_: 如果无线网卡没看监听模式，是不会接受不是发给自己的包的...
<iFvwm> 监听自己的，干嘛
<gfrog_> z23
<Stifler> wifi是局域网啊
<gfrog_> z234234: 不算
<iFvwm> 蛤蟆对头
<Stifler> 只不过IP是上层BAS分配的
<gfrog_> hamo: 直接在物理层就丢了？
<gfrog_> hamo: 好吧，没研究过这么先进的玩意，我以为还是对mac呢
<Stifler> 连同一个wifi可以局DOTA的
<z234234> gfrog_: 那能进行arp广播吗
<gfrog_> z234234: 可以
<hamo> gfrog_: yep
<z234234> gfrog_: 不在一个局域网也能arp广播？
<gfrog_> iFvwm: 又不确定是不是有bt，就nmap，太不厚道了。。。
<gfrog_> hamo: 好gaoji啊
<z234234> 不是需要是一个Hub上的吗
<gfrog_> hamo: 这么gaoji的东东你是肿末了解的？
<hamo> gfrog_: 破人家的wifi密码...
<iFvwm> 耶屁？ hamo
 * hamo 我也年轻过...
<gfrog_> hamo: 果然没干好事。。
<hamo> iFvwm: 神...
<Stifler> wifi密码不是每次变的么
<gfrog_> iFvwm: 神，我运行iptraf直接crash了 @@
<z234234> Stifler: 同一个局域网的地址一定是192.168.0.1之类的吗？外网地址能组建局域网吗
<Stifler> z234234: 不是啊，外网地址还是可以在同网段的
<z234234> Stifler: 搞不懂到底怎么区分局域网的
<gfrog_> z234234: 局域网是物理层概念，跟ip层无关
<kk> 主要看 mask : 255.0.0.0
 * gfrog_ 各种教科书里反复的说网络分层分层，有些问题分层想想就很简单了。
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<z234234> mask是255.255.248.0
 * hamo 248!
<cfy> iFvwm: opera的theme装了没？
 * z234234 求资料关于这方面的，链接也行
<gfrog_> kk: 竟然不是机器人。。
 * gfrog_ 真正的小k呢？！
<hamo> z234234: 最简单的，找本教科书看就行
<hamo> kk: hi
<kk> 子网掩码
<kk> 子网就是可以直接dota的
<cfy> kk: 合体啦
 * gfrog_ 好像雨停了，想去公司了。。。
 * hamo gem install居然死在那了...
<adam8157> gfrog_: kk是人机合一的
<cfy> hamo: .....
<hamo> gfrog_: 看我多敬业，冒雨上班那...
<adam8157> hamo: 翻墙
<z234234> 我这个mask 255.255.248.0是不是也可以dota?
<cfy> hamo: 我冒雨上课是不是也很敬业？
<Stifler> 真×KK被合体了
<gfrog_> adam8157: 电脑加人身嘛？
<roylez_> hamo: 2
<ikk-> z234234:  http://net.zdnet.com.cn/network_security_zone/2008/0617/932042.shtml
<roylez_> hamo: 魔都没下雨
<ikk-> 子网掩码(subnet mask)探讨
<adam8157> pityonline: P姐被哪个姑娘伤了?
<cfy> iFvwm: https://addons.opera.com/en/themes/?order=popular
<Stifler> 上班上网，我也很敬业啊..
<gfrog_> hamo: 你不是放假在家么？
<hamo> gfrog_: 已然结束假期了..
<pityonline> adam8157: 我这种铁石心肠的人会被伤么？
<ikk-> pityonline: 量变引起质变
<hamo> pityonline: 这么说一定是被上了...
<adam8157> pityonline: 你这种最容易被伤
<gfrog_> hamo: 快回到帽帽这里来吧，度娘有啥好啊。
<hamo> pityonline: 伤了
<adam8157> hamo: 喂喂!
<roylez_> hamo: 我的假期10年前就结束了
<hamo> adam8157: 啥？
<pityonline> hamo: 拼音输入法
<gfrog_> hamo: 你这错字出的真是时候。。。
<hamo> gfrog_: linda不要我啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 字错的真有水平
<pityonline> ikk-: 都没变
<gfrog_> hamo: 来我这写python lol
 * gfrog_ 看似今年headcount还很多呢。
<hamo> gfrog_: 这么多headcount, linda都不要我...T_T
<adam8157> gfrog_: 很不爽, 招那么多人干啥
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji
<gfrog_> adam8157: 招人干活啊
 * hamo ssh开sock代理的命令是啥来着？
<adam8157> hamo: -D
<gfrog_> adam8157: RHEL7的test matrix翻了几番。
<adam8157> hamo: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/tunnel
<ikk-> z234234: 还有个命令 route --help
<gfrog_> hamo:  ;-D
<hamo> roylez_: WAD啥意思？
<roylez_> hamo: work as design
<roylez_> hamo: 到18摸来学缩写吧
 * hamo 鄙视没事干乱缩写...
<roylez_> hamo: 懂神马叫做professional么
<iFvwm> 就是瞎掰。
<adam8157> iFvwm: +1
<z234234> ikk-: 子网掩码的作用是区分ip地址中那些位是网络id，那些位是主机id,有没有不属于局域网的ip,它有mask吗
<iFvwm> cfy: 嘛。你上12beta?
<gfrog_> hamo: Linda 彻底拒掉你了？ 真杯具。
<hamo> gfrog_: 没说拒，也没说行...不过这么长时间没消息...
<huntxu> hamo: 來跟我混吧
 * pityonline 看来 hamo 把 Linda 给伤了……
<ikk-> z234234: 看mask就够了
<iFvwm> 听linda这名，就像中性化的妹子。
 * hamo 求勾搭...
<z234234> 我有好几个东西都搞不清楚， 局域网 网关 广播地址 ip地址 子网掩码 ikk-
 * hamo 求各种勾搭...
<hamo> huntxu: 你都不告诉我你在哪...
<huntxu> 神的語言太生動了
<ikk-> hamo: 求3围
<gfrog_> hamo: 我脚着他们那头招人很谨慎啊。 之前我有个前同事也是，拖了好久，还是拒掉了。
<cfy> iFvwm: 是阿12.00
<iFvwm> ikk-: 蛤蟆能有3围？
<hamo> gfrog_: 你说蛋他们这边？
<hamo> gfrog_: 确实...
<iFvwm> 整个锥形
<ikk-> iFvwm: o
<iFvwm> cfy: 你激进。
<iFvwm> 没啥好的吧。
<cfy> iFvwm: 可以装主题
<ikk-> iFvwm: 我以为是好猫
<iFvwm> 。。一直有主题
 * gfrog_ 昨晚刷奥园似乎不小心压到一只过马路的 hamo @_@ 罪过啊，阿弥陀佛
<iFvwm> ikk-: 啥猫了
 * pityonline 我们不是锥形的，想想煤气罐，见罐如见人。
<cfy> RADIUS Server No Response
<cfy> 破网络
<Stifler> ..
<iFvwm> pityonline: ..
<gfrog_> hamo: kernel-devel啦，不晓得是不是有神马政治原因。
<hamo> palomino|working: 破马...
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<hamo> gfrog_: 不知道...比较神秘...
<ikk-> pityonline: 很生动
<hamo> roylez_: 破马来啦，表情帝
<pityonline> ikk-: :P
 * gfrog_ 每个社区里总会有那么一个颜文字帝的，lol
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez_ around a bit with a frozen tuna
 * pityonline 每个社区里总会有那么一两个女生, lol
<iFvwm> 格玛也好不到哪里去。虽然腰小点。
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez_ around a bit with a frozen tuna
 * hamo 戒撸半小时，专心搭octopress
<iFvwm> 破马该骟了。整天slap
<roylez_> iFvwm: 坚决支持神
 * gfrog_ 烂网络，撤退去公司！
 * palomino|working 骟ee
<iFvwm> hamo: 你从 adam8157了？
<iFvwm> 果然gaoji
<pityonline> gfrog_: take your umbrella
<hamo> iFvwm: ....blog，wiki一个都不能少
<gfrog_> pityonline: 伞在公司呢 @@
<iFvwm> 关键不在blog，在 octopress
<adam8157> iFvwm: ...
<pityonline> gfrog_: you need 大头。大头大头，下雨不愁，人有雨伞，咱有大头。
<iFvwm> 承认吧。我们祝福你们2个。
<ikk-> gfrog_: 可以买3把伞
 * gfrog_ 擦，刚要走，又下开了。。 md
 * gfrog_ 那就继续宅。
<Stifler> FF的字体是点阵宋，咋改成microhei?
<ikk-> erc 如何显示nick count
<roylez_> gfrog_: 基蛙，下雨天不是你最稀饭的么
<gfrog_> roylez_: 我喜欢晴天。
<iFvwm> 格玛，嘎嘛，青蛙，田鸡，蛤蟆。
<roylez_> gfrog_: 基蛙要晒成干蛙了
<pityonline> iFvwm: 蛤蟆伸脚，变作喜鹊。
<iFvwm> pityonline: 本地的，不是这么说的。是变成斑鸠。
<palomino|working> 基蛙和蛤蟆之间是何种关系?
<iFvwm> 变种关系
<pityonline> iFvwm: 应该就是斑鸠，是我听错了
<iFvwm> 。
<xiaomo> exit
<Stifler> 一个蛤蟆一张嘴，两个眼睛四条腿
<zodiac1111> 大家都好欢乐的样子
 * pityonline 今天是儿童节
<adam8157> pityonline: 哪国的?
<zodiac1111> x只蛤蟆x张嘴,2x个眼镜4x条腿 from初中数学课本
<pityonline> adam8157: 这个频道的啊
<iFvwm> 本月是儿童月。好不。
<Stifler> ...
<adam8157> pityonline: =,=
<pityonline> zodiac1111: 不是初中的吧？
<adam8157> pityonline: ee被崽崽同化了
<iFvwm> 就是，初中这么弱智
<zodiac1111> pityonline: 我的初中才学的这个...
 * iFvwm momo adam8157
<pityonline> zodiac1111: 我怎么觉得是幼儿园的
<zodiac1111> 开始学习未知数那一章...
<iFvwm> zodiac1111: 你是在酒吧和小姐学的吧。
<iFvwm> 假称初中学的
<pityonline> zodiac1111: 你快被神封为“斯文败类”了……
<zodiac1111> iFvwm: ←_←
<iFvwm> 。破马出来，破解这表情，啥意思
<zodiac1111> http://www.sz24zx.com/smbweb/jsp/news/detail.jsp?id=376377 浅谈七年级数学教学中几个数学思想方法的渗透（朱燕）>大概就是这个了
<kk> zodiac1111,啥网址y 浅谈七年级数学教学中几个数学思想方法的渗透（朱燕）
<iFvwm> 还在用pmount的，都该死的系统。 adam8157
<adam8157> iFvwm: 你又偷窥我
<iFvwm> 你没穿衣服？
<iFvwm> 偷窥下算啥
<tenzu> 神喜欢看阿当
<iFvwm> 疼疼，还不去搜身去。
<tenzu> iFvwm: 今天木有监考
<iFvwm> 那，，，，搜你女王的身算了。 lol
 * iFvwm 忘记自己的blog在哪里了。
<tenzu> iFvwm: 我想搜一下崽崽的身
<Stifler> 昨天大热天空调不开，今天下雨开开了...
<tenzu> Stifler: 为国家省电
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 如何播放ISO文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379273 下了个片子，大小约4.5 GB，扩展名iso。 请问用什么播放器最好？ 注：虽然可以进去挨个点着看，但我希望能作为一个整体来播放，就象自己真的拥有一张dvd一样。 先谢谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 duyanning — 2012 …
<Stifler> tenzu: 问题是温度调那么低，我正对着呢，冻屎了
<tenzu> Stifler: 健身好机会
<iFvwm> 开通
<iFvwm> 日期：2008-04-16 | 分类：
<xiangjianfeng> 一个问题：为什么我用mkvmerge合并一个中英字幕结果只显示一个英文字幕呢？
<Stifler> tenzu: 是啊，再这么抖下去，我好不容易攒出来的小肚腩又要消失了
<Cherrot> 有了解过分布式B树存储的人吗？
<zodiac1111> http://www.guao.hk/posts/nyt-x-lab-googlers-built-a-brain-that-identifies-cats-in-youtube-videos.html 喵星人被发现了
<kk> zodiac1111 ⇪ ti: Google X 实验室试图制作大脑，将一万六千台电脑连在一起识别 YouTube 里的各种喵星人 | 谷奥——探寻谷歌的奥秘
<palomino|working> 这是对抗喵星入侵的反抗行动
<gfrog_> adam8157: 乃们会没个月写月报嘛？
<gfrog_> adam8157: s/没/每/
<adam8157> gfrog_: weekly
<gfrog_> adam8157: 除了weekly的
 * gfrog_ 发现有点被各种report困扰。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_: no...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 幸福
<zodiac1111> palomino|working: 10年前学嵌入式的大神?
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> who阿
<zodiac1111> palomino|working: 你是吗?
<palomino|working> 显然不是
<zodiac1111> palomino|working: 大概,我记错了......
<palomino|working> 10年前我就已经不干嵌入式啦
<Stifler> 有个SB大白天在外头放烟花...
 * hamo proxychains真好用...
 * gfrog_ 似乎该去吃饭了。。。
 * xm 吃饭
 * Stifler 几点就吃饭..
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我安装php5-curl报如下错误该怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379276 root@ub11:~# sudo apt-get install php5-curl Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done The following extra packages will be installed: libcurl3 The following NEW packages will be installed: libcurl3 php …
<xm> 马上
 * Stifler 1:30才下班
<zodiac1111> 用 \/me聊天....
 * Stifler 得意洋洋
<roylez_> Stifler: 我还没上班
<Stifler> roylez_: 您是主席嘛..
<zodiac1111> Stifler: ←_←[斜眼]
<Stifler> 时差有点大..
<Stifler> zodiac1111: -.-
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 在ubuntu中cosmos动态壁纸的python实现脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379279 在ubuntu10.04下cosmos的动态壁纸效果和ms的theme差不多。 系统默认的cosmos在/usr/shared/background下的xml配置。 直接编辑的话，图片太多的话，记不住也容易写错。 为了复习python，于是写了一个脚本 …
<atmouse> Join进来延迟了20s
<ikk-> atmouse: 重连一下试试
<atmouse> Ikk.嗯，我网络比较卡
<imtxc> !Q
<atmouse> -_-z
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Stifler> 快下班了，好鸡冻啊
<yandong_> yandong hi
<Cherrot> ٩͡[๏̯͡๏]۶٩(•̮̮̃•̃)۶٩͡[๏̯͡๏]۶٩(•̮̮̃•̃)۶٩͡[๏̯͡๏]۶٩(•̮̮̃•̃)۶٩͡[๏̯͡๏]﻿
<Cherrot> roylez_: ٩͡[๏̯͡๏]۶٩(•̮̮̃•̃)۶٩͡[๏̯͡๏]۶٩(•̮̮̃•̃)۶٩͡[๏̯͡๏]۶٩(•̮̮̃•̃)۶٩͡[๏̯͡๏]﻿
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac365331
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 养眼金发妹子唱中文：《尋尋覓覓》 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<palomino|working> .........
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
 * roylez_ 上班去了
 * Cherrot 奇怪 视频加载不了了
 * palomino|working 猛踩主席
<Cherrot> youku加载个视频比youtube慢这么多   咋就这么个死德行呢？
<yandong> 想学习LFS，如何开始呢
<huntxu> 好厲害，LFS
<gebjgd> 好厉害ubuntu
<stardiviner> huntxu: 好厉害, 知道LFS
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 好厉害,竟然知道ubuntu
<gebjgd> 好厉害 算盘
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 好厉害, 我继续看简单iptables,
<gebjgd> 起床上班
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 这个就更厉害了...
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 时差党
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 不分昼夜党....
<Cherrot> roylez: 之前见过她弹吉他
<Cherrot> roylez: 文艺妹纸
<hamo> roylez: 贵摸弱爆了..
<MeaCulpa> 阿~~ LFS
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 难道她要出柜 ?
<Cherrot> stardiviner: 啥叫出柜？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 本来想给你介绍个鬼妹，后来我看了她FB里照片，算了...
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 就是出道
<Cherrot> stardiviner: 哦 不知道哦
<zer4tul> hamo: 蛤蟆现在跑去哪儿了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我lp介绍给我，我一看照片...mb...
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 你lp给你介绍妹子？
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 又不是那个...
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 好厉害
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 好厉害
<hamo> zer4tul: 你楼上..
<stardiviner> 现在厉害的人咋这么多捏?
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 好厉害  好大度的lp....
<stardiviner> MPlayer repeat 单曲循环的选项是什么? 在man里找不到啊
<zer4tul> hamo: 不是结束实习了么？又回来了？
<hamo> zer4tul: 回来入职...没人要了...
<Cherrot> hamo: 回哪入职？
<stardiviner> 找到了-loop
<hamo> Cherrot: 百度..
<huntxu> zer4tul: 我嚼得你們應該把類似忠誠度不高的趕走
<Cherrot> hamo: 蛋蛋哥抛弃你了啊……
<huntxu> zer4tul: 純粹是害群之馬
<hamo> huntxu: 胡子蜀叔...
<huntxu> lol
<Cherrot> hamo: 害群之蛤蟆
 * Cherrot mypaint真好玩 好想买个数位板啊  友基的没linux驱动……
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 买触屏...
<Cherrot> stardiviner: 没数位板精确嘛  而且貌似好的数位板就可以当触屏用
 * MeaCulpa screen hang
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 话说数位板是那种外设的画图画的那种么? 类手写板差不多样子的那种?
 * MeaCulpa nngx 死一大片
<Cherrot> stardiviner: 是啊  画画的用的 手头一个友基的 倒过来念就是基友～
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 这个... 难道他们老板是???
<Cherrot> stardiviner: 基友可能～
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 这个文字说的非常赞..
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 想不到你语文这么好
<byzantium> CMAKE_SHARED_LINKER_FLAGS  谁知道 为什么我都把so文件找到了 还报 undefined reference to的错误呀
<hamo> adam8157: .
<hamo> adam8157: VIM怎么在分栏之间跳？
<adam8157> hamo: c-w hjkl
<Cherrot> stardiviner: :D 嘿嘿
<adam8157> hamo: split or window
<adam8157> hamo: split or tab?
<hamo> adam8157: split
<hamo> adam8157: 可以了
<adam8157> hamo: 那就是我刚说的
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<xm> <hamo> adam8157:ctrl+n
<adam8157> xm: hah? 不是吧
<stardiviner> adam8157: noremap <C-n> ....
<adam8157> hamo: 你要走上正途了?
<iFvwm> 不是吧。蛤蟆全套跟蛋蛋了。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 你把黑毛怎么了?
<adam8157> iFvwm: tenzu 他开始用vim了而已...
<tenzu> adam8157: 你教化的?
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<Cherrot> hamo: 都差点忘了你叫黑毛了 lol
<adam8157> tenzu: 不是...
<iFvwm> 我也用啊。只是从来不蛋疼的去split窗口。
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
<roylez> palomino|working: 叫你丫动蹄子
 * tenzu 高呼主席万岁!
<xm> <hamo> adam8157:ctrl+w+方向键  ？？？
<adam8157> xm: c-w hjkl
<iFvwm> 有咋改nick了？
<hamo> adam8157: 我才不用vim...配主席的服务器，没办法
<Cherrot> hamo: 你跟主席有交集了
 * adam8157 nnnnd! 公司的咖啡机还没雀巢黑咖好喝, 甚至不如雀巢的丝滑拿铁!!!
<hamo> Cherrot: ...
<adam8157> hamo: nano
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 小心放的豆子是发霉的
<hamo> adam8157: 高帅富...我是喝白水的...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: fuck，又一个会议，时间又是一个不熟悉的时区，算时区都把我算死了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那倒不会...
<hamo> adam8157: 求手把手教octopress的使用
<tenzu> adam8157: 高帅富, 我喝劣质铁观音的
<adam8157> roylez: 蛤蟆弱爆了...
<adam8157> hamo: 不知咋开头, 你哪里不知道问就好了
<tenzu> roylez: 主席买一块同时看两个时区的手表吧
<roylez> adam8157: 老板发了skype好友邀请，老子想据了他
<roylez> tenzu: 俩时区我就不用算了
<Cherrot> roylez: ....
<hamo> roylez: 买24块表，一个表一个时区
<adam8157> roylez: 我skype上只有我老妈...
<roylez> tenzu: PDST, CST, EST, CDST, China Time .....
<roylez> tenzu: nnnnnnd
<hamo> roylez: CST不就是China time么...
<tenzu> 忘记skype帐号的撸过
<adam8157> hamo: 有的还是半呢, 得47块
<roylez> tenzu: 想拿键盘砸了屏幕，舍不得键盘钱
<tenzu> roylez: 你需要一款无线键盘
<adam8157> roylez: 不是屏幕更贵么...
<roylez> hamo: 2货，US central time，冬令时
<roylez> adam8157: 屏幕是公司的
 * tenzu 觉得自己把"钱"看成了"线"
<hamo> roylez: CST不是china standard time么？
<adam8157> tenzu: 果然是不在乎钱的高富帅
<tenzu> hamo: 不是Cao Si Ta么?
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<iFvwm> 额。乐乐整天炫耀开会，是不是升官了？ MeaCulpa
<adam8157> hamo: ä½ ...
<roylez> tenzu: 给我帽子
<iFvwm> 胖子咋没开会
<hamo> iFvwm: 同意神的意见
<adam8157> hamo: cst是英国时间
<nyfair> 有人一起来玩网游吗
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: ?
 * tenzu 主席神拳无敌
<hamo> adam8157: tenzu roylez马上就要升官了...
 * Cherrot 主席v587
<iFvwm> adam8157: 你咋不开会
<roylez> tenzu: 这回你来
<adam8157> roylez: 要升官了啊
<adam8157> iFvwm: 我今晚11点
<iFvwm> 。
 * Cherrot O.o o.O
<iFvwm> 这下蛋蛋不急死
<tenzu> 啊, 阿当君被ban了
 * roylez 一查看新邮件就要抓狂
<iFvwm> 这哪曲？
 * hamo kickban...真高端...
<iFvwm> roylez: 你当城管上瘾？ nnnd 真有官淫嘛。
<roylez> iFvwm: 我天生就是当城管的
<iFvwm> 额。我还准备拯救蛋蛋的
<hamo> adam8157: 你来啦亲...
<iFvwm> roylez: 支持你当professional城管
 * tenzu 热烈围观阿当回来
<iFvwm> tenzu: 翻译
<tenzu> iFvwm: 收费
 * adam8157 我在chanserv找了半天unban的方法...
<iFvwm> 不如找我
<MeaCulpa> roylez: roylez ...
<iFvwm> tenzu: 翻译phd
<tenzu> iFvwm: 收费god
<adam8157> pretty huge d**k
<tenzu> 扑蝴蝶
<yall> adam8157: /mode #channel -b ...
<adam8157> yall: 那是得op的前提
<adam8157> yall: op又提示我不在频道内...
<tenzu> 所以只能别人来救你
<cfy> adam8157: mode -b阿
<adam8157> cfy: 看上头
<cfy> adam8157: 哦原来如此
<cfy> adam8157: 找到了么？
<adam8157> cfy: 没..
 * gfrog 哎呀呀，下午来对了，待会儿吃果果。
<roylez> gfrog: 你吃蛋蛋吧
<cfy> adam8157: 先用别的进来，然后 /msg chanserv op #channel nick
<cfy> adam8157: 再unban,曲线救国
<gfrog> roylez: 没兴趣，留给你。
<roylez> gfrog: 牛蛋蛋哦
<adam8157> roylez: 你申请去us吧, 就说去那边之后, 开会时间和作息时间比较吻合
<roylez> adam8157: 你又刺激我
 * adam8157 zip...
<iFvwm> 这就刺激了？我说一个更刺激的？
<iFvwm> lol
<tenzu> iFvwm: 那你说
<iFvwm> 我说了。乐乐会睡觉不着啊。我要保护他。
<adam8157> gfrog: 感觉有点困了...
<hamo> iFvwm: 神，等着听更刺激的呢...
<gfrog> adam8157: 喝咖啡
<adam8157> hamo: 小孩子别打听
<iFvwm> 现在安静，这阶段已经够刺激乐乐的了。
 * dfd 困了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 阿当以前教我怎么看全球时间的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: worldclock() { ls -R1 /usr/share/zoneinfo | awk  -v i=$1 'tolower($1) ~ tolower(i) {system("TZ="$1" date"); exit}'; }
<ikk-> > Time.now.utc
<kk> ikk-, 2012-06-28 06:56:40 UTC
<roylez> 当前时间好说，不好说的是未来时间
<MeaCulpa> -_-! 直接 + 阿
<roylez> 人笨没办法
<ikk-> > oneday=86400 ; ( Time.now + oneday ) .utc
<kk> ikk-, 2012-06-29 06:58:16 UTC
<Cherrot> > f=86400*10 ; ( Time.now + f ) .utc
<kk> Cherrot, 012-07-08 06:59:03 UTC
<Cherrot> > f=86400*10 ; ( Time.now + f ) .utc+8
<kk> Cherrot, 2012-07-08 06:59:55 UTC
<Cherrot> kk: 真笨 ;)
<adam8157> > f=86400*10 ; ( Time.now + f ) .US/Eastern
<adam8157> > f=86400*10 ; ( Time.now + f ) .edt
<kk> adam8157, undefined method `US' for 2012-07-08 15:00:56 +0800:Time
<adam8157> > f=86400*10 ; ( Time.now + f ) .edt
<Cherrot> :D
<kk> adam8157, undefined method `edt' for 2012-07-08 15:01:18 +0800:Time
<adam8157> > f=86400*10 ; ( Time.now + f ) .cest
<kk> adam8157, undefined method `cest' for 2012-07-08 15:01:42 +0800:Time
<adam8157> > system(reboot)
<Cherrot> adam8157: 这也可以！
<adam8157> Cherrot: 我瞎试试
<Cherrot> kk: where is your source code?
<kk> Cherrot, 缅因州。  ㍧ 
<Cherrot> kk: You are the bad of the worst...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: RHEL6的Anaconda美国中部的那些州，一个可选的时区都没
<hamo> kk: 你跟坏蛋一样坏
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 德州没有，田纳西，堪萨斯都么
<roylez> > %x{reboot}
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Utah也没，亚利桑那有大概
<roylez> adam8157: 笨蛋，system("reboot")
<kk> hamo, 有趣的八卦。  ㍧ 
 * hamo 求PDF压缩的办法...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 很多IDC都在中部的，提个意见了
<adam8157> hamo: pdftk
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这是iso的吧...
<adam8157> > system("reboot")
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不知道，linux 4 POWER, 会有区别么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我是说时区是iso的事情
<MeaCulpa> 是么... ISO那么BS老美阿
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Anaconda里怎么搜索包报
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我想知道ssh在哪里...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: iso还没有北京呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: no idea...
<MeaCulpa> 阿三要在10g的硬盘里装个rhel, 我来个base system..
<MeaCulpa> tzdata里还真没有...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<adam8157> hamo: http://play.golang.org/p/XNNtaoz5Nz
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Go Playground
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: http://play.golang.org/p/XNNtaoz5Nz
<hamo> adam8157: 这槽吐的...
<adam8157> hamo: 看到了?
<adam8157> hamo: run下
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 神吐槽了...
 * hamo go 的GC就是个渣渣啊
<adam8157> hamo: 是么?
<hamo> adam8157: 必须的...32bit下有严重bug...
<hamo> adam8157: 而且效率也不好...
<adam8157> hamo: 哦 那个占空间的issue?
<hamo> adam8157: 忘了...当时还吵的挺厉害的...好像是会挂...
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx 拼音繁体双「餘」无「余」 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379289 想必其中之一是由「余」直接机械转化而来。 统计信息: 发表于 由 杨钧文 — 2012-06-28 15:27
<adam8157> hamo: 占了很多地址空间
<adam8157> hamo: 周末的英语课调到晚上了, 可以睡懒觉咯
<Cherrot> adam8157: 还上英语课？ 红帽这么贴心啊
<adam8157> Cherrot: 自己报的
<roylez> hamo: 渣蛤蟆
<adam8157> pityonline: 求教学口语方法
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 找个洋马...
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 觅食不
<adam8157> hamo: 搭好没
<hamo> adam8157: blog...好了...还没写文章...
<adam8157> hamo: 迁移过去啊
<hamo> adam8157: 原来也没有...
<adam8157> hamo: rewrite做了? 主题改了?
<hamo> adam8157: 高端了...不会...
<hamo> adam8157: rewrite?
<adam8157> hamo: 重定向
<adam8157> hamo: disqus弄了?
<hamo> adam8157: 求助...
<adam8157> hamo: 求助啥
<hamo> adam8157: disqus不就是申请个号，然后plugin那里改一下就可以了么..
<hamo> adam8157: 求助重定向
<adam8157> hamo: 如果不迁移的话是那样的
<adam8157> hamo: https://github.com/jtrupiano/rack-rewrite
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: jtrupiano/rack-rewrite · GitHub
<adam8157> hamo: 闪了, 休息会儿去
 * MeaCulpa RHEL真恶心，默认 sshd关了key auth
 * MeaCulpa 居然认为密码比key保险
<MeaCulpa> 哦，默认关了root的ssh...
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助！Mint的显卡安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379292 Nvidia 295.59 已经发布了。 新版本支持一下ＧＰＵs：NVS 5400M, NVS 310, GeForce GT 620M, GeForce GT 640M, GeForce GT 640M LE, GeForce GT 650M, GeForce GTX 660M, GeForce GTX 670M, GeForce GTX 675M, GeForce GTX 555, GeForce GTX 560 SE, GeForce GT 415,  …
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: .... 低级黑
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: :)
 * MeaCulpa 口中喃喃念叨阿三...一抬头，真的一个阿三...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> 每天下午4-5点是干活时间，突然被阿三骚扰..
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 上海那么多阿三？
<Stifler> .-
<cfy> adam8157: 红帽招人，粤语是硬性要求。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 伤不起阿
<adam8157> cfy: 那是sales吧
<cfy> adam8157: 哦？
<cfy> adam8157: 只会说普通话。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 我也不会粤语
<adam8157> cfy: 你看的是hk base?
<cfy> adam8157: 不是，有人在人人网上招人
<cfy> adam8157: 说是红帽的人
<adam8157> cfy: 叫啥
<cfy> adam8157: 我不知道他叫啥。用的是公共主页
<cfy> adam8157: 灯下，他认识我。。
<LOL_> iFvwm: .
<cfy> adam8157: imapd那个
<cfy> adam8157: 好像是他
<adam8157> cfy: 肯定不是吧
<cfy> adam8157: 那我搞错了。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 这里出现过。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 是他。。
<cfy> adam8157: 确认了。。
<LOL_> 怎么判断是不是一个局域网的? ip and mask好像是判断是不是子网的
<adam8157> cfy: ...
<cfy> adam8157: 。。
<cfy> LOL_: 是这样判断的呀
<LOL_> cfy: 子网不是局域网吧?
<LOL_> 是吗?
<cfy> LOL_: 好像没什么必然练习。
<cfy> LOL_: 好像没什么必然联系。
<cfy> LOL_: 好像只是把一定范围内的网络定义为局域网
<LOL_> cfy: 那怎么判断是否属于一个局域网
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 我在帮贵公司招人~
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: ...
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 有没有额外的奖金的?~
<cfy> LOL_: 看能ping通否
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 实习生没有
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: .... 好吧, 今天hr打电话让我找粤语的实习生诶..
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 收到简历给我, pass的话和你平分
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 哦 只有正式招正式才有
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 是呀, 都是实习生 ...
<LOL_> cfy: 百度也能Ping通,百度和我一个局域网的
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 没事, 我多招几个妹子就好~ 然后妹子跟你平分~
<cfy> LOL_: 是阿
<cfy> little_imadper_a: adam8157不需要。。
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我需要。。
<cfy> wanle
<hamo> little_imadper_a: 我也需要...
<hamo> little_imadper_a: adam8157需要的是基友...
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • empathy在GNOME3下的通知机制 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379296 都说好，还可以直接回复，可是我这里什么都没有 12.04+gnome shell empathy来消息只是下方隐藏的通知栏上浮一下，跳一个小图标，然后很快又隐藏掉了，经常漏看消息，要时不时的把隐藏的通知栏调出 …
<iFvwm> 发现蛤蟆很适合当销售呢。 adam8157
<hamo> adam8157: 何苦...
<cfy> iFvwm: 为啥？
<adam8157> 16:42 < iFvwm> 发现蛤蟆很适合当销售呢
<iFvwm> 知难而进。敢于说话。
<AlmondShell> LOL_: 通过ip和子网掩码（就是mask）就可以确定一个子网的ip范围了啊
<adam8157> iFvwm: 嘴大肚大能灌酒 cc cfy hamo
<cfy> iFvwm: 那我也这么做过阿
<iFvwm> 。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: ....
<cfy> adam8157: 那我做不到
<little_imadper_a> hamo: ...
<little_imadper_a> hamo: 我以为你们都不需要呢....
<LOL_> iFvwm: 同一个子网的能不能Arpspoof
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我肯定一直需要的
<hamo> little_imadper_a: 我又不是 adam8157 当然需要妹纸...
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 哈哈~ 好吧~
 * hamo 我什么都没说！！
<iFvwm> arping?
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: ban了吧
<hamo> little_imadper_a: ...
<iFvwm> 蛤蟆好玩
<LOL_> 恩
<iFvwm> 。。
<palomino|working> ......
 * hamo 还好不是kickban...
<iFvwm> LOL_: 找it问。比如破马。
<LOL_> AlmondShell: 树上说,同一子网发数据不需要走网关
<iFvwm> hamo: adam8157 设置了模式 +b *!*hamo@61.135.169.*
<AlmondShell> LOL_: 同一子网，你直接广播不就行了- -。。
 * adam8157 你们处处用一个ssh key 还是多个
<iFvwm> 需要git，就一个嘛
<iFvwm> 子网容易理解。局域网，定义都不清晰。
<LOL_> AlmondShell: 我想知道子网和局域网的区别
<AlmondShell> LOL_: 。。。。。
<iFvwm> 固定拓扑，不出路由，就算局域网
<atmouse> 以太网，很扯
<cfy> little_imadper_a: perl也自带有base64功能阿
<iFvwm> 就这样吧
<hamo> adam8157: 怎么让我访问hamobai.herokuapp.com跳转到我的渔民啊？
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 其实base64以下，感觉没啥用
<atmouse> 那，网关跟路由的区别呢
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 恩, 记得有~
<adam8157> hamo: rack-rewrite
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 你看kde.org,然后看它源代码，最后几行
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 还是能防广告的
<hamo> adam8157: 求详细教程...
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 这nb :D
<LOL_> AlmondShell: 我的 ip是A类地址,我广播的话是不是X.255.255.255
<adam8157> hamo: 它页面上有写 我的deploy框架不是octopress...
<AlmondShell> LOL_: 广播什么的，你当 玩笑吧，囧
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 恩, nb
<AlmondShell> LOL_: 我说。。。子网，局域网，这种概念需要分的这么清楚么。。。
<LOL_> AlmondShell: 俺是真不懂...
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 你用emacs么？我都忘了
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 好像是用吧
<little_imadper_a> cfy: ....我怎么会不用!
<little_imadper_a> cfy: .... 你这是怎么了.. 脑子?
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 对了，前几天的struct问题
<LOL_> AlmondShell: Arpspoof能在同一子网下用吗
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 一定会对齐么？标准怎么说？
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 游戏打多了。。。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: pack 4下面一定会对齐
<cfy> little_imadper_a: pack 4?
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 对, 一个编译指令
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 哦
<AlmondShell> LOL_: Arpspoof没用过，不了解。。
<LOL_> AlmondShell: 同一子网下能打Dota不
<AlmondShell> LOL_: - -能的吧
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 有些奇怪的机器, 或者很老的编译器下面是不对齐的, 或者对齐的基数默认就不是4
<AlmondShell> LOL_: 只要有个集线器吧各自电脑连连起来，就能war3的，不用上网
<hamo> adam8157: 求你的转发规则
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我现在慢慢的学习haskell
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 学下函数编程，到时候用在cl上
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 学思想?
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 恩, 好~
<adam8157> hamo: http://pastebin.com/9GQZibzR
<AlmondShell> LOL_: Arpspoof 是防arp攻击的？ 直接绑定静态mac就差不多了吧，arp -s
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我吃饭去咯,bye
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 就一个人给我简历了, 我了个去, 没人会解base64
<little_imadper_a> cfy: bye
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 哈哈
<LOL_> AlmondShell: 几个人用同一个Wifi但并不是一个局域网的,所以想知道能否打War3
<little_imadper_a> LOL_: 共用一个wifi还不是一个局域网? vlan?
<cfy> LOL_: 可以
<cfy> LOL_: 搞了半天
<AlmondShell> LOL_: 。。为啥共用一个wifi，还不是一个网。。
<little_imadper_a> LOL_: 想不是一个局域网的话, 需要vlan吧
<LOL_> AlmondShell: 因为用的是cmcc
<cfy> LOL_: 注意关防火墙
<atmouse> 毕业了，之前觉得软件很累，现在突然想学先，性格合适吧
<AlmondShell> LOL_: 。。。。CMCC的话，不能直接来，可以找一个工具，叫啥我忘了= =  多年不玩war3了
<AlmondShell> LOL_: 那个小工具可以组建类似局域网游戏的环境，只要知道对方ip就行
<LOL_> little_imadper_a: 连上 cmcc后,ip是外网的那个不是内网的
<AlmondShell> LOL_: 不过，我决定你们就别折腾了，上什么对战平台玩不就行了啊。。。CMCC都连了。。
<atmouse> 一直想知道gentoo.整个系统是不是源代码编译
<AlmondShell> LOL_: 我建议啊，直接去qq对战平台之类的第三方平台上去联网玩- -
<atmouse> 自己安装的话
<hamo> atmouse: 是的..
<LOL_> AlmondShell: 既然是同一个子网为什么不可以玩?
<atmouse> 那岂不是要很久
<AlmondShell> LOL_: 你如果用自己的路由连，或者集线器连，就可以直接来，因为大家的ip都是一个地方管的，既然你连的是CMCC的，那就要问CMCC的，才知道为啥不能连
<little_imadper_a> LOL_: 恩, 确实是, 那个是中继吧?
<hamo> atmouse: 罗马不是一天建成的
<atmouse> 内核都得一个小时
<LOL__> AlmondShell: 刚掉了。。。
<AlmondShell> LOL_: 你如果用自己的路由连，或者集线器连，就可以直接来，因为大家的ip都是一个地方管的，既然你连的是CMCC的，那就要问CMCC的，才知道为啥不能连
<atmouse> 弄到x出来岂不是弄到蛋疼
<AlmondShell> LOL__:  其实貌似电信是有组建LAN的服务的，CMCC就不清楚了
<LOL__> AlmondShell: 那war3是能在局域网下连不能在子网下连了？
<atmouse> X然后是dm,,,,gtk,,,,compose, ,,.蛋会碎的
<LOL__> 搞不懂局域网和子网这两个东东。。。
<atmouse> War连子网需要端口转发
<atmouse> 唉，手机打字真是累
<AlmondShell> LOL__: 这结论也不是这么得出的吧，囧，各种协议各种通道。。。。要么就简单点，你需要的是个LAN，是个虚拟的LAN也没问题。。。 和实际网络结构其实没啥关系。。。看看公网上第三方对战平台
<AlmondShell> LOL__: 要么就这么理解。。。子网是相对于公网来讲的，局域网就是一个网络，没有外部网络也行，你把整个互联网当成地球上的一个局域网就是了。。
<LOL__> AlmondShell: 第三方对战平台是用vlan?
<AlmondShell> LOL__: 不管人家用啥，反正让你联网玩WAR3了。。
<atmouse> Pptp貌似
<AlmondShell> LOL__: 什么子网局域网内网外网私网公网 - -。。算了。。
<LOL__> AlmondShell: 那广播地址呢？局域网貌似用的是c类地址，广播地址是255.255.255.0，如果一个a类的子网，那他的广播地址不是xxx.255.255.255吗
<atmouse> 拿几台交换机自己鼓捣算了，学长刚走，留下好多不用的交换机
<AlmondShell> LOL__: 建议你去看看ip协议方面的东西。。。这方面的事，细节上我也说不清，我也只是当年选修过一门局域网的课而已。。
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 纷纷表示半年时间太长了
<LOL__> AlmondShell: 嗯
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 纷纷表示你名字太长了
<AlmondShell> LOL__: ip6的时代都到了。。。有兴趣可以看看
<Stifler> 半年...
<LOL__> AlmondShell: 还没用上v6
<hamo> adam8157: /app/config.ru:4:in `require': no such file to load -- rake/rewrite (LoadError)
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥？
<hamo> adam8157: 表示Gemfile已经改了
<adam8157> hamo: push了?
<hamo> adam8157: en
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 没有呀~ 哪有~
<hamo> adam8157: 这是heroku的log
<adam8157> hamo: 本地装没? gemfile.lock里面有么
<hamo> adam8157: 有
<hamo> adam8157: push的时候log里有这个       Using rack-rewrite (1.2.1)
 * Cherrot myPaint真好玩～
<adam8157> hamo: hmm...
<adam8157> hamo:  require 'rack-rewrite' 写了?
<adam8157> hamo: 你写的/ ?
<hamo> adam8157: 我原来写的-，不行才改的
<adam8157> hamo: 是-
<hamo> adam8157: 还是不行...
<adam8157> hamo: 提示啥
<hamo> adam8157:  /app/config.ru:4:in `require': no such file to load -- rake-rewrite (LoadError)
<hamo> adam8157: heroku的log
<adam8157> hamo: 这说明没装啊
 * LOL__ 子网 局域网 广播地址 ip地址 网关 子网掩码，让我好纠结
<adam8157> hamo: 你加到 编译时的gem而不是运行时了吧
<hamo> adam8157: 还有这个区别？
<adam8157> hamo: rake只是用来:development 运行又不需要
<adam8157> hamo: 好好看gemfile
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 我把rake-rewrite写到了group development外面
<hamo> adam8157: 这个我还是能分清楚的...
<adam8157> hamo: 这样, 加一行 require 'bundler/setup'
<hamo> adam8157: 最上面有了
<adam8157> hamo: bunder, sinata, rack-rewrite 的顺序
<hamo> adam8157: yep
<adam8157> hamo: 你还知道加这个呢 不错
<hamo> adam8157: 写这么长时间ruby了...
<adam8157> hamo: gem 'rack-rewrite', '~> 1.2.1' ?
<hamo> adam8157: en
<adam8157> hamo: 如果你确认你都push上去了 我就不知道了...
<adam8157> hamo: git status
<hamo> adam8157: 确实了...
<adam8157> hamo: branch啥的也对应?
<adam8157> hamo: !!!!!!!
<adam8157> hamo: rack-rewrite!!!!!!!!!!!
<adam8157> hamo: 不是rake-!!!!!!!!!!
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 笨蛋...
<adam8157> hamo: 这种错误都能犯!
<hamo> adam8157: 最近神经确实比较大条...
<adam8157> hamo: rack 层 相当于ruby的httpd
<adam8157> hamo: 还是主席轻松, 没域名, 不操心这些 嗯嗯
<hamo> adam8157: rake是makefile是吧...
<adam8157> hamo: 对
<hamo> adam8157: 来帮忙写ruby吧...
<adam8157> hamo: 不会哦
<hamo> adam8157: 毛...
<hamo> adam8157: 可以了...
<adam8157> hamo: 弱爆了 app地址是?
<hamo> hamobai.herokuapp.com
<hamo> adam8157: 写个文章试试
<adam8157> hamo: 你title写错了
<adam8157> hamo: 该是hama's
<hamo> adam8157: 看我cat的比你多不爽吧...
<hamo> adam8157: 我连二进制的都cat了...
<adam8157> hamo: 没节操 哼哼
<RuiZi> 兄弟们好
<RuiZi> 谁知道 12.04 桌面 的切换用户帐号 用命令怎么调用？
<RuiZi> 或者 设置一个快捷键
<RuiZi> 请问切换用户的命令是什么？我是说图形界面，不是在终端里，
<adam8157> hamo: 哥下班了
<nadia> 问大家一个问题：swap 分区个人桌面用户真的需要么？
<hamo> adam8157: 我写文章呢...
<hamo> adam8157: markdown语法真心不熟啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧, 迁移吧
<hamo> adam8157: 没的迁移...以前的不要了...
<adam8157> hamo: 那么简单的, 写写就熟悉了
<zodiac1111> markdown挺简约的
<hamo> adam8157: 等我把服务器配好了，先给你试用...主席说，先让你喷...lol
<adam8157> hamo: 我没智能机...
<hamo> adam8157: 毛...网站...
<hamo> adam8157: 还没NB到写app呢...
<Stifler> xterm下tmux里没彩显咋整?
<adam8157> hamo: 闪了
<hamo> adam8157: .
<nadia>  hamo :swap 分区个人桌面用户真的需要么？我的swap 空间显示从来没用过。
<hamo> nadia: 看多大内存了..
<nadia>  hamo :我的本本是2G
<atmouse> nadia:swap 需要的，至少你可以开休眠
<zodiac1111> 休眠好用~
<nadia> atmouse: 但是我只是自己作桌面用。哦对了，不是2G.是3G.我又插了一个条。
<atmouse> nadia:如果你现在正常使用还没有超过内存的50% ，确实可以关掉吧，3G是够了，就算开好多chrome也够了
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Load/Unload Cycle问题在新版的ubuntu中解决了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379307 本人正在为装ubuntu做准备，请社区成员帮忙告知一下：Load/Unload Cycle问题在新版的ubuntu中解决了吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 misaraty — 2012-06-28 18:06
<nadia> atmouse: 我刚刚查看了下，内存占用是19%，交换空间用了760K，0.1%。
<atmouse> nadia: 我唯一想说的，就是 最好不要把swap分区弄在ssd或者raid磁盘上，如果是普通机械硬盘，那还是弄一个swap，然后 /etc/sysctl.conf里面设置尽量把缓存放物理内存上就可以了
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 17.6GB, 77.9% free - Swap: 7.6GB, 100.0% free]
<atmouse> nadia: 如果你不是硬盘容量紧，或者不好再重新分区，那还是建一个swap比较好
<atmouse> nadia:就算放着不用也不影响性能
<nadia> atmouse: 作为一个有洁癖的人，想去掉一切没用的东西，觉得没用的东西，以为没用的东西。
<palomino|working> .....
<atmouse> nadia: 那可以，而且吧，我觉得你最好给硬盘留些自由可分配的空间，以备以后突然有用。
<atmouse> nadia: 你的内存完全够了，swap完全可以关掉，就是担心以后刚好突然想试试休眠或者用到交换分区，发现没有交换分区，并且硬盘全满了，不好分那时候又得折腾。。。
<nadia> atmouse: 我硬盘有WIN7和linux WIN7的作用基本上就是跟同学打DOTA.你建议的我会考虑。没有交换分区不能休眠吗？
<atmouse> nadia: 没有交换分区就只能睡眠，也就是要一直通电
<atmouse> nadia: 因为我们电脑是个人用，总要关机省电的么，所以休眠和睡眠很方便
<nadia> atmouse: 哦。看来还是可能有用的。我斟酌一下要不要删除他。谢谢
<nadia> atmouse: 最后问一个问题。你怎么看2天后发布的linuxdeepin
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍪ 
<atmouse> nadia: 那个发行版么，我觉得，我没什么好评价，我就是想，如果是windows刚换linux的用户，可以试试，软件习惯应该也差不多适合，我自己就在用深度的截图工具，我唯一不希望的是，以后某一天，深度收了广告，给软件插上了:'(
<atmouse> :)应该也不会，现在还没到一定的用户量。。。
<nadia> atmouse: 谢谢。白白
<krfantasy>  /part
<astroler> 汉字
<astroler> 我的机器 update manager 升级的时候 提示 ：Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.   是怎么啦
<nadia> astroler: 服务器出问题了把
<astroler> 那都不能升级了啊
<nadia> astroler: 那就不能升级了啊
<Zertad> hey
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 插上iphone挂载失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379313 提示未处理的锁定错误，有人遇到过吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 caorixiong — 2012-06-28 18:59
<yall> echo *
<Myth> 为什么我的~目录下没有vim的配置文件？
<Myth> 可是我的vim运行是正常的
<binker> 是你找不到吧？
<binker> 你要查看隐藏文件目录
<Myth> 查看了
<Myth> ls -a
<Myth> 没有
<Myth> 我也纳闷呢
<binker> 在etc目录下应该有吧
<LOL_> \b: ，
<\b> LOL_: 考的怎样?
<LOL_> \b: 还不错
<LOL_> \b: 明天还有考试
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装与还原有什么区别? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379316 A 全新安装系统 B 立即备份，格式化硬盘，立即还原 A与B在性能上有没有区别？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-06-28 19:12
<LOL_> \b: arp查询在同一子网下是不是也能用
<\b> LOL_: 不在同一个网络，用 arp 没意义啊
<\b> LOL_: 即使能查
<LOL_> \b: 是在同一子网下，但不是局域网
<\b> LOL_: 比如你不需要知道 sina 微博的 mac 地址吧
<LOL_> \b: ip and mask出来的网路标识一样，就是在同一子网下，书上说同一子网发数据不需要发到网关
<ikk-> Myth: 默认在 /etc
<Myth> 看到了，是在/etc
<\b> LOL_: 要看路线怎么走了
<Myth> 谢谢各位了
<LOL_> \b: 好像还有句话是，arp报文的存活空间只限在子网内
<LOL__> \b: 这网路没法用了，十分钟断了两次
<LOL__> 只有失去后才知道珍贵呀，以此来形容我以前的生活吧，包括曾经的网速，哎
<LOL__> 最悲催的是有次刚上还没一分钟就断了，这是神马网络
<LOL__> 风行连首页都打不开，视频看到一半就卡死不在缓冲，，，，
<LOL__> 该不会又掉了吧
<LOL__> test
<LOL__> 有人吗
<kk> LOL__, 不要玩机器人
<kk> LOL__, .. ..  ㍫ 
<LOL__> 有人吗
<kk> LOL__, .. ..  ㍫ 
<LOL__> kk: WiiW?
<LOL__> ikk-: 。
<Zertad> hello
<Zertad> 人呢？
<kk> Zertad, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<zodiac1111> ?
<night1> motd
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • links 2 和elinks 怎么显示中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379323 links 2 和elinks中文网页都是乱码，怎么解决? 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahwad — 2012-06-28 20:41
<Cherrot> microcai: VPN可以是数字用户名么？
<microcai> Cherrot:  没试过
<Cherrot> microcai: 用的你的L2TP VPN连接脚本，结果用户名全数字的话抛了错误出来
<Cherrot> microcai: syslog 显示 invalid integer property 'user    这是不是说用户名不能是数字？
<microcai> Cherrot: 我什么时候给你过 vpn 脚本
<Cherrot> microcai: network-manager-l2tp插件，从你的github fork出来的
<huangya> mv命令中，当源文件与目标文件不在同一个文件系统中，采用的方式是不是先copy源文件到目标文件，然后unlink源文件？
<Cherrot> microcai: https://github.com/seriyps/NetworkManager-l2tp
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ t: seriyps/NetworkManager-l2tp · GitHub
<microcai> Cherrot: ...... 那个插件我也是 fork 的别人的, 修改了一下编译错误就好了, 随知道能不能用啊
<Cherrot> microcai: soga  :D
<atmouse> huangya: chmod a-w 试下
<hoxily> kk: hi
<kk> hoxily, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<atmouse> test
<hoxily> atmouse: PING :59573622411425215439
<hamo> adam8157 侧边栏怎么改？
<wanzhang> 居然看到了中文
<wanzhang> 好神奇
<Zertad> 欢迎来到中国
<wanzhang> 偶就是在中国 -.-|||
<wanzhang> 国内用irc聊天的是不是很少
<wanzhang> 各位都是linux高手吗
<huangya> atmouse：应该是先copy，然后unlink，可以用time追踪测试
<Zertad> 我是linux新手
<huangya> 请问怎样把麦克风的声音传到虚拟机里？
<wanzhang> ...
<wanzhang> 不懂
<wanzhang> 百度
<wanzhang> virtualbox?
<wanzhang> ...
<adam8157> hamo: default_asides in _config.yml
<xsky> ?
<xbot> 小明上学来，同学们发现他脸上肿了一大块，就问他是怎么弄的。小明说：“昨天我和爸爸去公园划船，有只蜜蜂落我脸上了。”同学又问：“那你把它赶走不就行了？” 小明说：“我还没来得及赶走它，我爸就用船桨把它拍死了！”
<xsky> hello
<xbot> A男和B女都从事计算机局域网络研究，颇有交往。一天，B接到A的“令牌”—我俩联网吧；B沉思良久，返回“令牌”—注意网络保密。之后，A与B秘密进行“通道访问”。终于有一天达成了“网络协议”。现在，他俩已经联网了。 (说明：通道访问—约会；网络协议—订婚；联网—结婚)
<xsky> xbot是偶写的机器人。。。
<xsky> ？？
<xbot> 　　春节回乡下拜年看望姥姥，想接老人去城里玩几天。但考虑到老人年事已高，行动上恐不太方便。
<xsky> 晕
<xbot> 一个贪官把地方上的钱财狠狠搜刮了一遍。离任时，见没什么可搜了，便在一把折扇上
<hoxily> xbot: help commands
<xbot> 那是我去大学报到的第一天，下了火车已经晚上10点了，又坐汽车到了郊区车站，正巧有一辆学校专车停在那里，我一下跳了上去，可车里没有一人，四周也没有一个人，而车却开动了，我吓得大喊了一声跳了下了。这时车后有人说话了：喊什么喊，还不快来推车！
<hoxily> xsky: xbot how to use?
<xbot> 汉武帝在上林犯游玩，看见一棵很好的树，问东方朔是什么树。东方
<xsky> 功能还在开发中 ，嘿嘿，
<xbot> 　　小明：爸爸，您是不是还有另一个名字叫淘气啊？爸爸：没有啊。小明：那为什么今天早上邻居阿姨叫我淘气的孩子？
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu server 12.04 怎么不能用make命令？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379328 如题，需要编译一个网卡驱动，没有make命令，又不能联网安装，纠结啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinalccs — 2012-06-28 21:50
<xbot> 　　温斯顿．邱吉尔是世界著名的政治领袖．他在担任英国首相期间，一次，他 的政治对 手阿斯特夫人对他说：＂如果我是您夫人，我一定会在您的咖啡里放进 毒药．＂邱吉 尔听了，笑着说：＂如果我是您丈夫，我一定会把这杯咖啡喝下去．＂
<hoxily> xsky: xbot 是定时发言的吗？ 还是其他条件触发发言？
<xbot> 同学甲说：”我一到傍晚，就变成近视眼了。“
<xsky> 触发的，呵呵，
<xbot> 一个高傲的女人对老师说：“依我看，我的孩子真是个神童，他有许多很独特的想法，难道不是这样吗？”“是这样的，夫人，”老师回答，“特别是在默写生字的时候。”
<hoxily> hi
<xbot>                                     有人在黄山的石壁上写道：“我和太太来此一游，
<hoxily> test
<xbot> 　　林老先生有天生病去看医生。医生說：“不要紧，但以后你必須早点睡，多散步而且每天只能抽一根烟。”
<hoxily> kk: 有bot抢了你的风头啦！
<xbot> 我的老公十分的爱我，甚至不允许世界上任何男人与我接触。一次我出差学习，他不放心我的行为，便不定时的给我打电话。铃!铃！他的电话又来了。
<xsky> 加这个Q测试吧，，小爱  996738685 这个是可以聊天的
<xbot> 一辆出租汽车疯狂地在闹市区疾驰着，把一个行人撞倒在人行道上。 那人一爬起来，一边挥着拳头对司机骂道：“你怎么搞的？难道你眼睛瞎了。” 出租汽车司机回敬他说：“瞎了？你这是什么意思？我不是正好撞倒你了吗？”
<xsky> KK，你说偶弄个机器人在房间里活跃气氛，怎么样？
<iFvwm> xsky: nnnd bot要召唤，才能回答的。不能随便说话。
<xbot> A：“大象与跳蚤有什么区别？”
<iFvwm> 赶紧去自己改房间测试好。
<linuxs> 请问有人在linux下玩魔兽世界么？
<xbot> 　　三个犯人在一起争得面红耳赤，都想证明自己最早来到监狱。
<linuxs> 请问有人在linux下玩魔兽世界么？
<xbot> 邮局的一位姑娘称了一下琼斯先生的信后说：“你的信超重
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 谁有picasa的源码或deb包？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379332 我打算装一个picasa试试，但是听说谷歌不更新了，找了一晚上也没找到。 谁有的话，就传上来吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 gexiaohua — 2012-06-28 22:18
<nicol> wine模拟的，有什么意思啊
<atmouse> huangya: 忘了说了 用strace测试
<hoxily> xsky: bot呢？
<pylaurent> linuxs: 据说不能用组合键...
<linuxs> pylaurent: 是wine的么？wine就怕这个。所以我都没有装wine，因为彻底的不需要了。可惜这么好的游戏没有linux版本。
<atmouse> 要何等寂寞才会想到用wine去玩windows游戏。。。;-)
<pylaurent> linuxs: 是wine...
<pylaurent> atmouse:   其实装linux的时候留几个G，偶尔打打游戏还是不错的
<pylaurent> linuxs:  你打DOTA》
<pylaurent> linuxs: 你打DOTA？
<linuxs> pylaurent: 只玩魔兽世界。
<pylaurent> linuxs: = =。好玩吗？   我看别人玩都觉得好无聊
<ikk-> dota容易上瘾。
<linuxs> 要跟朋友一起玩才有意思，感觉非常不错，即使我真的不怎么玩游戏但是感觉这个游戏不错，非常的公平。而且很有剧情。很有团队感。
<ikk-> 太费时间了
<ikk-> 和暗黑3差不多
<linuxs> ikk-: 的确有点浪费时间，不过偶尔娱乐也不错，可以玩战场很有感觉。
<linuxs> 请问朋友，我有两台电脑都是linux系统，台式机和笔记本，现在我想只用台式机的键盘鼠标来控制台式机和笔记本，可以让鼠标在两个屏幕之间滑动。在win下我有软件可以实现。而且用的很好。
<knownbad> Synergy http://synergy-foss.org/
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Synergy
<linuxs> knownbad: 非常感谢，就是这个。
<MeaCulpa_> .
 * MeaCulpa_ 为啥我国没卖家用烘干机...晾衣服烦死了
<MeaCulpa_> linuxs: linux上网游不少
<linuxs> MeaCulpa_: 对网游不感兴趣。
<MeaCulpa_> linuxs: 你不是说到WOW么...
<Songtao> hi
<kk> Songtao, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<MeaCulpa_> WoW我当年也觉的有点意思，比较softcore, 世界不严酷，玩家也比较随意幼稚
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: mindflex我在网上出了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 现在在出 andrena
<Songtao> 请教一下，现有的ubuntu 系统，硬盘有点问题，所以打算换一个新硬盘，但是要restore现有的系统，我已经tar 现有的系统，可以把硬盘换了一后，用cd启动，然后untar我的备份文件到新硬盘？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 啥东西...单挑？
<atmouse> Songtao: Disk to Disk
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 这靠谱么，脑电波
<linuxs> 其实只要将两个硬盘嘴对嘴即可。
<Songtao> atmouse, 同时，连两个硬盘？然后untar ?
<MeaCulpa_> 睡觉睡觉
<atmouse> Songtao: 连接两个硬盘，dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb 这样子的命令就是复制硬盘
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我娃在hk忽悠他爷爷买了个遥控直升机，丫apple 蓝牙操作...
<MeaCulpa_> 能tar就tar吧，硬盘不一样没必要dd
<atmouse> Songtao: 如果新硬盘偏小，那就弄同样的分区，用cpio命令
<Songtao> 硬盘不一样大,  tar 了后 untar 到另一个硬盘的根目录，然后把旧的拿掉，就可以了吧？
<atmouse> 旧的不管他，新的要检查下权限
<atmouse> 新的硬盘看下grub引导对不对
<atmouse> 新的要检查下/根目录权限
<atmouse> Songtao: 你/boot 分区如果独立出来那就得注意下
<boyan_> ?
<boyan_> ??
<dchxcrow> ok back
<Songtao> 谢了哈，旧的硬盘就是ubuntu系统。其它的文档都在不同的硬盘上。新硬盘还没开封，我需要格式化，或者分区吗？
<atmouse> Songtao: 需要，分区如果不一样，就还要重新改/etc/fstab
<atmouse> 晚安了各位8-)
<Songtao> 谢了
<Songtao> 太复杂了。
<Songtao> 问一下。什么方法最简单，把现有的ubuntu系统，移到 到一个新硬盘上？
<dchxcrow> 这个还真不知道，同问
<LOL_> \b: 。
<LOL_> gebjgd: 撸管男
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 撸管弟
<\b> LOL_: 刚跑歩回来...
 * \b 烧饭去
<LOL_> \b: 如果对一个有2048台机子的a类子网用arpspoof，我的机子是不是马上就会挂
<\b> LOL_: 没试过。应该不会。 你PC的运算速度远远快于网卡的速度
<LOL_> \b: arpspoof -t 111.255.255.255 111.60.20.1
<\b> 大不了丢包
<LOL__> 又掉了。。。
<LOL__> \b: 2048台机子的数据包都发我这台机子上了，这应该会挂吧
<LOL__> 我好像有些地方理解错了
<nadia> 还有人在么？能回答startx的问题不？  为何我startx后显示是英文呢。部分中文还乱码
<fyodor_> nadia: 字体 + 编码
<nadia> fyodor_: 求详细解释，谢谢。lang=zh-cn 试过了
<fyodor_> 新装系统？
<nadia> fyodor_: 用了一阵了。把启动级别调到了3
<fyodor_> 启动级别应该没关。之前好的？
<nadia> fyodor_: 是的。
<nadia> fyodor_: 现在startx 后系统就是英文的了
<fyodor_> 之前是界面登陆的？
<LOL_> \b: .
<nadia> fyodor_: 之前是gdm的登陆界面。现在启动后是tty1 的字符界面
<\b> LOL_: 不会， 最多你的流量没了
<fyodor_> 在哪里设置的 Lang 变量？
<nadia> fyodor_: tty1的字符界面非root用户
<fyodor_> 与 root 毛关系..
<LOL_> \b: 我现在又模糊了，arpspoof -t 192.168.1.255 192.168.1.1这句话的意思是？
<fyodor_> 变量大小写
<\b> LOL_: 告䜣 192.168.1.255 ， 你的 mac  对应的 ip 是 1.1
<\b> LOL_: 忘了能不能广播了
<nadia> fyodor_: 恩。想了解如何startx后进入系统是中文。BackTrack的系统曾用过。startx后中文。
<LOL_> \b: 我现在的ip是111.xx.xx.xx你知道的，这是a类地址，广播地址是啥
<fyodor_> 没有任何神秘的，LANG 一堆设置正确，有编码有字体，就 ok.. nadia
 * \b 洗澡去
<LOL_> 。。。
<fyodor_> 太困，闪人
<nadia> 虽然不明白。谢谢
<LOL_> 最后一个问题，同一个子网下而不是局域网能用arpspoof广播吗？
<LOL__> .
<LOL__> 看来我该睡觉去了
<LOL__> \b: bye
<nadia> 问题以解决。修改/home/yourname/.bashrc文件。添加export LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8
<tigger> g 1
<\b> 1:2
<Ein-lio> hello
<kk> Ein-lio, 好.. .  ㍝ 
<dchxcrow> kk: 意大利羸了
<kk> dchxcrow, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍝ 
<dchxcrow> 你想了那么久，就想出个这？？
<dchxcrow> kk: 你想了这么久，就想出个这？
<kk> dchxcrow, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍝ 
<\b> 这里都看哭了....
<dchxcrow> kk,http://translate.google.com/#submit
<kk> dchxcrow ⇪ ti: Google Translate
<dchxcrow> \b: 德国？
<kk>  06:33
<knownbad> fivesheep: http://www.jambajuice.com/summerbogo
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y 2012 Summer BOGO Store List | Jamba Juice
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-29
<xiangjianfeng> 大家早上好！！！
<yifu> 请问fedora怎么睡眠
<cfy> little_imadper_a: hello
<little_imadper_a> cf
<little_imadper_a> cfy: hi
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 关于thinkpad t420s安装12.04屏幕分辨率不正确的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379363 今天netintall了1204，安装时候bios中display选择是使用集显，os不检测显卡类型，结果装好之后，屏幕分辨率只有1024*768，尝试改变分辨率，出现无法指定CRCT输出 的错误。  …
<little_imadper_a> gfrog: 你上班好早
<little_imadper_a> gfrog: 你们hr跟我说, 你们说是9点上班, 但是让我不要9点去, 因为那个时候除了前台, 别人都不在
<cfy> little_imadper_a: ..... 那还9点上班阿
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 你renren好用心阿
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 这么早，就发题目了
<debianer> 大家好
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 在吗
<kk> debianer, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 今天不上课吗
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 例子吗
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 在吗
<cfy> little_imadper_a: ...
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 低调阿。
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 在上课吧
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 有人俩加我好友了。。。
<cfy> debianer: 怎么啦？
<debianer> cfy: 这个怎么加好友?
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 睡醒了, 就来一个~
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 怎么了?
<cfy> debianer: 不是说这里
<debianer> cfy: gmail吗
<cfy> debianer: 人人网
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 加你好友干嘛~
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 试试你的ssh
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 我不知道。可能是问我C吧。。
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 稍等
<debianer> cfy: 不要干坏事哦,女孩子也不容易
<debianer> cfy: 为什么 很多人用人人网
<cfy> debianer: 阿？什么？
<hamo> cfy: 被看穿了吧...
<cfy> debianer: 不是啦，我去参与下公共主页，被加好友。。。
<debianer> cfy: 你肯定 又加了哪个女孩吧,要负责人些哦
<cfy> debianer: 都是男的。。
<cfy> hamo: ....
<cfy> hamo: 你有没有玩renren？
<debianer> cfy: 那我就放心了
<cfy> debianer: 你有没有玩renren?
<debianer> cfy: 是大陆搞的吗
<cfy> debianer: 是renren.com
<debianer> cfy: 人人网是大陆办的吗
<cfy> debianer: http://www.renren.com/siteinfo/about
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 人人网 - 关于本站
<cfy> debianer: 是的
<debianer> cfy: 那我不敢去,怕公司监控我
<cfy> debianer: 哦
<cfy> hamo: 你也不敢去么？
<cfy> hamo: 大湿
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 昨天好像freenode发生了什么。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 你这个大师, 别人问你c你还担心什么, 所有问题你直接秒掉~
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 不清楚, 昨天没来..
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 常驻频道的chanserv退出了。。。
<hamo> cfy: 啥？刚才小忙...
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 额，男生算了。。。
<cfy> hamo: 你上renren网么？
<hamo> cfy: 偶尔...
<sjd_zeus> ..........................................
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 在吗，在跟你私聊
<hamo> roylez_: 求加blogroll
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 你看看，是不能用吗
<BigOne> 早上很冷清的样子。
<little_imadper_a> BigOne: 还行, 广州这边不怎么冷
<Stifler> 终于下雨了
<BigOne> 上海这边终于出太阳了，艳阳高照。
<BigOne> 其实觉得人有时候挺贱的，一直有太阳吧，就说要下雨，一直下雨吧，有想要出太阳～
<deathnote> whois deaht note
<deathnote> = =
<mao> 大家好，有没有加载卸载模块的gui工具
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍢ 
<hoxily> deathnote: you are deathnote
<deathnote> hoxily: ???
<deathnote> hoxily: 你想写什么，说吧
<hamo> adam8157: 你又WFH?
<adam8157> hamo: 在公司啊
<hamo> adam8157: google出cloud平台了，你猜支持那些语言？
<adam8157> hamo: py java
<hoxily> deathnote: Let the god of death die!
<hamo> adam8157: and go
<hamo> adam8157: lol
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo python
<adam8157> hamo: 昨晚买球差了一个, 1:2 我买的1:3
<hamo> adam8157: 没追求...我就关心赚了多少...
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo 今天宿醉，我已死
<hamo> zhpeng: ...
<adam8157> zhpeng: 德国粉?
<zhpeng> adam8157, 德国伪粉
<hamo> zhpeng: adam8157 德国输了？
<adam8157> hamo: 1:2
<adam8157> hamo: 我买的1:3 !!
<ofan> 平板卖出去了！
<zhpeng> adam8157, 意大利居然赢了！
<ofan> gebjgd:
 * hamo 我也看好德国啊！！！
<adam8157> zhpeng: 嗯, 意大利是这届我最看好的... 最喜欢的西班牙打得很烂
<ofan> 意大利夺冠了？
<adam8157> hamo: google 新发的是iaas啊!!!
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我得去灌点咖啡，不然今天得死在办公室里
<hamo> adam8157: 对啊...类似amazon
<adam8157> hamo: paas才说啥支持语言, iaas说个鬼
<hamo> adam8157: 额..不是IAAS...就是PAAS...类似E3
<adam8157> hamo: http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/2012/06/google-compute-engine-computing-without.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Google Compute Engine: Computing without limits - Google Developers Blog
<gfrog> little_imadper_a: 毛咧，我昨天早上上的班。。 啊哈哈
<adam8157> hamo: paas就是gae嘛, 毛
<adam8157> gfrog: 0_0
<hamo> adam8157: 难道我看错了...我去看看
<gfrog> adam8157: hahh?
<adam8157> gfrog: 昨晚通宵了?
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...确实看错了..
<gfrog> adam8157: irc nick 通宵了
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨晚11点果断去睡觉
<freeayu> 我一直觉得德国的打法比意大利好看很多
<adam8157> freeayu: 意大利这次打得好
<freeayu> 我希望是德国 VS 西班牙
<adam8157> hamo: roll, http://blog.hamobai.com Hamo's ?
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Hamo's
<hamo> adam8157: yep
<adam8157> hamo: 或者www. ?
<hamo> adam8157: 别www了...就写blog吧...www那个都好久没更新了...
<adam8157> hamo: done
<zer4tul> @_@
<zer4tul> hamo: 蛤蟆大清早的就在跟蛋蛋搞基啊
<adam8157> hamo: http://cloud.google.com/pricing/compute-engine.html 貌似很便宜
<little_imadper_a> gfrog: ...
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Google Compute Engine
<adam8157> zhpeng: ...
<adam8157> zer4tul: ...
<zer4tul> adam8157: hiahia
<hamo> zer4tul: ...
<imtxc> 问大家个问题，134742530 这样的一个IP 地址， 能不能知道它到底是网络序还是主机序？
<imtxc> 直接ntop 之后是 2.2.8.8 ， htonl和ntohl之后，都是8.8.2.2。
<zer4tul> imtxc: 就给一个数没法判断
<zer4tul> imtxc: 还有别的信息么？
<imtxc> zer4tul: 还需要其他什么信息呢？
<imtxc> 貌似没有了。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 网卡有ARP回复，但是ping不通。网卡一直发arp请求。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379372 如题，我有一台服务器A的网口和另一台服务B直连，2个网口配的IP在同一网段，在B上pingA的时候可以收到A的arp答复，但是无法ping通。在A端抓包发现网卡似乎无法学 …
<zer4tul> imtxc: 呃……那就没办法了
<zer4tul> imtxc: 话说你这数从哪儿来的？难道取这个数的接口有时候给网络序，有时候给主机序？
<imtxc> zer4tul: 别人写到数据库里面的，老板要我确定这是网络序还是主机序。。
<imtxc> zer4tul: 我以为htonl 和 ntohl 这俩函数可以识别是什么序呢。。
<ofan> imtxc: 只知道网络id和主机id
<ofan> imtxc: 得知道掩码才行
<imtxc> ofan: 还需要那个？
<ofan> oh shit,聊个天我d3里人物就挂了
<imtxc> 那啥，问题是这样的。
<imtxc> 别人做了个配置页面，我填 8.8.2.2, 数据库里面就存了 13472530, 我想知道他是用网络序存的还是主机序
<ofan> imtxc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_address
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: IP address - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<hoxily> > 256*256*256*8+256*256*8+256*2+2
<kk> hoxily, 134742530
<huntxu> imtxc: 網絡序都是big endian，自己轉成16進制看一下就知道了嘛 = =
<imtxc>  哇 kk你还会算题。
<hoxily> > 256*256*256*2+256*256*2+256*8+8
<kk> hoxily, 33687560
<namoamitabuddha> > 100!
<imtxc> hoxily: 对啊，ntohl 或者 htonl之后就是 33687560
<hamo> adam8157: octopress生成的页面真心不错...
<adam8157> hamo: 咋不错了?
<hamo> adam8157: 漂亮！
<adam8157> hamo: 你都没调
<Kandu> hamo, adam8157: 你们觉得，博客的评论部分要不要代码高亮支持呢
<adam8157> hamo: 缺点是, 烂大街
<hamo> adam8157: 还有啥可调的？
<Kandu> 技术博的话
<hamo> adam8157: 烂大街就烂吧...
<adam8157> Kandu: 我没弄, 我连post的代码都不高亮
<imtxc> hoxily: 意思是， 134 那个值存的是网络序号的是吧。
<adam8157> hamo: 我就调了
 * zer4tul 觉得博客最重要的是内容
 * hamo +1
<adam8157> hamo: 可惜你没有内容...
 * huntxu 同意阿蛋
<hamo> adam8157: 正在憋一篇重量级的...马上就好
<hamo> adam8157: 我现在上班闲的就剩写blog了...
<roylez_> hamo: 赶紧拉出来吧
<adam8157> hamo: 不是还没入职么
<roylez_> hamo: 重量级的
<huntxu> roylez_: 你突然粗現
<hamo> adam8157: 实习期间...
<hamo> adam8157: 昨天面了基友...
<huntxu> hamo: 實習期間上班寫blog是會被趕走的
<roylez_> huntxu: 吃了一个大芒果一个水蜜桃，除了钱包不开心，其他都很不错
<hamo> adam8157: 今天实在没得干了，就回来蹭网了
<huntxu> hamo: 尤其這個頻道潛伏著高層的情況下，cc zer4tul
<hamo> roylez_: 为啥有两个尾巴主席？
<huntxu> roylez_: 關錢包什麽事
<roylez_> huntxu: 神马高层，爷帮你kickban了他
<hamo> roylez_  同意...
<roylez_> huntxu: 水蜜桃6块一斤，芒果7
<huntxu> roylez_: 你們這種高帥富怎麽會關心價格
<roylez_> huntxu: 我是老穷挫
<yandong> 我使用xen虚拟机运行windows，想在windows上安装程序，但是不想让windows运行起来，而直接操作镜像文件img，把程序装进去，怎么操作？
<yandong> 对于linux，也想不运行，而操作img文件，之间把程序装进去
<zer4tul> huntxu: 蛤蟆是高层
 * adam8157 西瓜1.2一斤... 高下立判啊... 555
<huntxu> adam8157: 1.2的是好瓜
<adam8157> yandong: lin有可能, win没可能
<huntxu> adam8157: 我家樓下買的是6毛一斤。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 高富帥連西瓜都比人貴一倍。。。。一倍。。。倍。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋高帅富的本质又暴露了...
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<roylez_> huntxu: https://gist.github.com/3014636
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Pen type a — Gist
<roylez_> huntxu: 代工业该完 adam8157 去了
<yandong> adam8157: 为什么windows没有可能
<huntxu> roylez_: 看不懂英文
<adam8157> yandong: 没这机制
<roylez_> adam8157: http://wakemate.com/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y WakeMate–Wake up fresh; sleep smarter - WakeMate
<roylez_> adam8157: 这东西居然要完蛋了
<zer4tul> adam8157: lin好像也只能通过挂载sqfs之类的方式变相的实现？
<roylez_> adam8157: 多好啊，我都想买一只
<yandong> adam8157: 那绿色免安装是怎么弄得？
<zer4tul> yandong: 绿色免安装只是不需要搞注册表而已
<adam8157> zer4tul: 挂载后chroot嘛
<zer4tul> adam8157: 好麻烦
<Stifler> m
<zer4tul> adam8157: 我试过，但是如果同时运行的程序多的话，mount一下看到一堆
<yandong> 为什么windows非要加一个注册表呢？
<yandong> adam8157: 为什么windows非要加一个注册表呢？
<yandong> zer4tul: 为什么windows非要加一个注册表呢？
<hamo> adam8157: 周末爬山去？
<roylez_> adam8157: 突然有点后悔在米国没买 fitbit
<zer4tul> yandong: 表示不知道，得问微软
<adam8157> hamo: 上课呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 那玩儿没用
<zer4tul> adam8157: 上啥课？
<adam8157> zer4tul: 口语
<roylez_> adam8157: 你有同事买了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 没
<roylez_> adam8157: 那你喷个神马
<roylez_> adam8157: 破马可以给你喷
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<adam8157> roylez_: 锻炼的, 需要辅助设备约束的, 早晚都没用
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * palomino|working tf roylez 
<roylez_> adam8157: 我只是关心怎么安全地减少睡眠时间
<zer4tul> adam8157: 鸟语口语？还要学这个？
<roylez_> adam8157: 尽管我睡得很好，但是睡眠时间还是挺长的
<adam8157> roylez_: 我睡得更多
<adam8157> zer4tul: 嗯, 我口语太差
 * adam8157 afk
<zer4tul> adam8157: 呃……
<zer4tul> adam8157: 我睡眠时间相当长
 * hamo 你们居然淫荡得在比谁长？？？
 * huntxu hamo 蕩蟆
<huntxu> hamo: 球blog鏈接
<hamo> huntxu: 求交换blogroll
<hamo> huntxu: blog.hamobai.com
<huntxu> hamo: 木有blog，沒空寫
<hamo> huntxu: 忙人...
<huntxu> hamo: 你連主題都懶得換
<yandong> hamo: 你这个网站就一篇文章，两行字
<huntxu> yandong: 完美吐槽
<hamo> yandong: 正在憋...
<huntxu> hamo: 還要多久
<hamo> huntxu: 马上完成了...
<roylez_> hamo: 还没拉出来？
<roylez_> hamo: 厕所外面的人都要冲进去找你了
<huntxu> hamo: 要多吃蔬菜和水果
 * hamo 乃们这群人...
<Stifler> 就一篇文章?
 * Stifler 不懂arm
<ibodi> roylez 你那个 twitter 是干什么用的？
<little_imadper_a> hamo: 你不是搞操作系统的吗?
<hamo> little_imadper_a: 肿么了？
<little_imadper_a> hamo: 怎么博客上一上来就是arm
<hamo> little_imadper_a: ARM也有操作系统啊...
<roylez_> ibodi: 吐槽用的
<little_imadper_a> hamo: ....
<hamo> roylez_: 求加blogroll
<roylez_> hamo: 你blog？
<hamo> roylez_: yep
<roylez_> hamo: 在哪里？
<hamo> roylez_: blog.hamobai.com
<roylez_> hamo: 水塘子？
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 操基慢
<hamo> roylez_: 在heroku...
<hamo> roylez_: 你网慢吧...
<ibodi> roylez 哦。还没有开这个帐号，还没有问题巴。发现都跟不上时代了。
<roylez_> hamo: 果然
<ibodi> roylez 那个“非死不可”开了5年了也不知道怎么用。
<zer4tul> hamo: 你是搞操作系统的？
<hamo> zer4tul: 兴趣..
<roylez_> ibodi: 我好几年没用了
<roylez_> ibodi: 懒得去自杀帐号
<zer4tul> hamo: 哇……
<ibodi> roylez 倒是很好很容易招到很多流量。
<roylez_> ibodi: 有意义么
<ibodi> roylez 其实也没有什么意义
<roylez_> ibodi: 跟工商银行信用卡的积分一样没用处
<ibodi> roylez 那也不是
<ibodi> roylez 至少可以转移到网店也产生一点销售。
<ibodi> 其实说白了，最后还是没有意义
<roylez_> 哥吃午饭上班去了，你们慢慢聊
<cfy> little_imadper_a: ee今天没上线。。
<roylez_> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac223022
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【晚香玉】Love&Joy与某伦巴【裸足+黑丝】 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<ibodi> roylez 有意义吗？
<ibodi> :D
<ibodi> 最近你们用什么上QQ ？ 很不翁定
<cfy> virtualbox+xp+qq
<mraandtux> roylez_ 很喜欢发A站的视频链接
<ibodi> o
<cfy> 乐乐
<namoamitabuddha> QQ?
<roylez_> mraandtux: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac366702
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 据说撸管过度会产生听到fuck♂you的幻觉 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<yall> mraandtux: 你wp被ban了。
<mraandtux> 没错
<namoamitabuddha> amitabha
<mraandtux> 因为User:gzdavidwong的误判被多封两天
<cfy> 好重口味。。
<mraandtux> ♂Ubuntu♂
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<namoamitabuddha> Amitābha
<cfy> roylez: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/FamilyLife/12654719
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<cfy> roylez: 我不是被你ignore了吧。。
<zer4tul> cfy: 乐乐不是号称自己吃饭去了？
<cfy> zer4tul: 不是发了ac fun?
<yall> mraandtux: 让你写口口的网站
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • Debian装机很简单啊，研究狂除外 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379380 我是日常编程用，需要的软件也就那么几个，经常重装着玩，都习惯了下列步骤： 1、刻盘，插入光驱重启 2、Install或Graphics Install都可以 3、追随着“继续”按钮一路下去，到选软件源的时候使用“ …
<jiangjie> 求师傅
<RuiZi> 哈
<RuiZi> 谁能告诉我 如何修改 GTK应用程序 的界面上的文字
<RuiZi> 反编译神码的。。
<jiangjie> 我正想学习x-window的启动过程
<namoamitabuddha> RuiZi: 不是开源软件么？
<jiangjie> 开源也要看懂代码才行啊
<RuiZi> 不是开源的
<namoamitabuddha> 只能 disassembly
<nyfair> cy cy
<nyfair> 求3d mmorpg
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox能直接把我的双系统中的Windows作为虚拟机启动么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379382 之前看到VirtualBox可以直接将物理磁盘作为虚拟磁盘。 如果这样的话，磁盘上已经安装的Windows系统能直接在VirtualBox里启动吗？ 还是我在做梦。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rrrru …
<ofan> nyfair: diablo 3
<hoxily> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac366702 碉堡了
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y 据说撸管过度会产生听到fuck♂you的幻觉 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> ofan: 已删已退款
<nyfair> ofan: 来玩pso2
<namoamitabuddha> Amitabha
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 你太弱了。
<imtxc> little_imadper_a: 都要回家了还不跟学校里的妹妹们道个别一天尽上网。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<cfy> roylez: ...
<cfy> roylez: 渣
<roylez> cfy: 几天没踢你，你活了？
<cfy> roylez: 我还以为被你ignore..
<roylez> cfy: 果然得踢你
<roylez> tenzu: 教授，咱的帽子
<roylez> cfy: 渣c
<cfy> roylez: 渣主席
<palomino|working> ....
 * adam8157 一份奶一份糖两份浓缩, 混着喝
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马早啊
<palomino|working> 主席英明神武，我等对您的敬仰犹如滔滔江水连绵不绝。。
<adam8157> 同上
<imtxc> 神万岁 主席万岁。
<hamo> ...
<adam8157> 不能俩万岁, 得有个九千岁
<roylez> 唷细唷係
<hamo> adam8157: 就你啦...
<imtxc> 当哥九千岁
<roylez> hamo: +1
<hamo> roylez: 刚想然你保护我...
<palomino|working> .......
<roylez> .......
<hamo> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 这样比较爽 kickban没意思
<hamo> roylez: 求帽子啊...
<roylez> hamo: 2
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> ..
<roylez> hamo: 已经给你俩次了，你自己不把握机会
<imtxc> ........
<imtxc> 我是不是死了。。。
<roylez> imtxc: 见到神没？
<roylez> imtxc: 见到的话，你就是死了
<imtxc> 没见到，我还活着。
<imtxc> adam8157: 九千岁你还不干。。。
<adam8157> 哈哈哈哈
<cfy> ...
<imtxc> 嘛意思。
<roylez> 这笑声，我怎么想起了那龙门客栈里的一个人物
<cfy> roylez: 主席，晚上好
<imtxc> ..............
 * hamo 何苦...
<roylez> cfy: cc好
<imtxc> 为什么要这样对我。。。为什么， 苍天啊 这是为什么
<palomino|working> 我想起的是侍魂2里罗将神的笑声 , roylez
<imtxc> clear
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ATI显卡安装驱动遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379392 我照着在本板块置顶的那篇帖子安装ATI驱动，结果到这一步： Code: sdfafaf ， 出现错误 ： Code: mika@mika-F8Va:~/catalyst12.1$ sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb Selecting previously unselected package fglrx. (正在读取数据库 ...  …
<roylez> palomino|working: 还有9分钟又开会，先去放个水...
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 我还有4小时开会
<cfy> palomino|working: 今天用上数字示波器了
<hamo> adam8157: 我感觉我这blog写的还是跟论文似的...
<palomino|working> :o
<adam8157> hamo: ... 贴出来了?
<palomino|working> good for you , cfy
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> hamo: 在下篇文章中...
<namoamitabuddha> 我怎么老掉线
<Ein_> hey
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...我正在写下篇文章...等等要开会...
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<Ein_> 有折腾过chromium os的没？
<hamo> adam8157: 还得干主席...那活...
<Ein_> 如何让chromium os支持flash啊？
<adam8157> hamo: 截图保存!
<palomino|working> 支持 , adam8157
<hamo> palomino|working: 破马...
 * palomino|working momo hamo
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. chrome v20的 PPAI flash。。好悲摧，我都不能玩flash遊戲了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不用chrome...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..
<iFvwm> 你们开会，就是受训斥吧。这么多开会的
<atmouse> 我想半天通配符的区间比较问题发现一点意义都没有，真是脑袋不好使，唉，不知道又浪费多少时间
<adam8157> tenzu: p姐什么情况
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 那幫我投訴 X11組，
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ [2430:2430:14763708220:ERROR:x11_util.cc(1221)] X Error detected: serial 4400, error_code 3 (BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)), request_code 18, minor_code 0 (X_ChangeProperty)
<cfy> iFvwm: 小猫咪
<hamo> adam8157: .
<hamo> adam8157: 有什么简便的方法链接自己的文章？
<cfy> iFvwm: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i135883
<adam8157> hamo: 不就是链接的方式么
<hamo> adam8157: 万一改了链接文章也得改？
<adam8157> hamo: 啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 他说: 最近关系比较密切而已
<adam8157> tenzu: 啧啧
<hamo> tenzu: adam8157 P姐的妹纸？
<tenzu> hamo: 我觉得有可能
<tenzu> nnd, 又要去监考了
<liemehoc> python怎么跟已经打开的程序通信啊
<cfy> tenzu: 和ee换
<liemehoc> 要用socket吗
<hamo> adam8157: 我觉得我现在太happy了...拿着工资干自己的活...
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: http://pan.baidu.com/netdisk/singlepublic?fid=481130_835177759
<kk> little_imadper_a,啥网址y 老伯_lemon的完全公开目录_百度网盘
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 忘了这个了
<little_imadper_a> imtxc: 直接拿去~ 反正不是什么重要的东西~
<iFvwm> 谁会改css的
<iFvwm> cfy: 这背景，太刺眼
<iFvwm> 至少浅色的透明的嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 还好
<cfy> iFvwm: 那你推荐个
<iFvwm> 图片改透明度。30%
<cfy> iFvwm: how?
<iFvwm> 这猫图片在哪里，gimp嘛
<iFvwm> 如果是theme里面，都可以释放出来的。
<cfy> iFvwm: 其实也看不到，无所谓了
<cfy> iFvwm: ee,你去做个
<cfy> iFvwm: 支持你做个
<iFvwm> 不在乎这些
<cfy> iFvwm: 小孩子喜欢
<iFvwm> 要做，就要做svg的图片
<iFvwm> 你不小了啊。 lol
<cfy> iFvwm: 我说崽崽
<iFvwm> 他才不看这
<iFvwm> palomino|working: 会改css不
<palomino|working> 一点儿也不会
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 又一个加我好友的。。。
<iFvwm> 谁it，咋一个都不记得了
<cfy> iFvwm: 哈哈
<cfy> iFvwm: css砸了？
<cfy> iFvwm: 我会简单的
<iFvwm> 是吧，我给你看
<cfy> iFvwm: jyfl987 是专业的
<iFvwm> 不会吧。
<iFvwm> 瞎扯就见过
<cfy> iFvwm: 是的
<iFvwm> 我在conference问谁会，然后他就不做声了。lol
<iFvwm> 没见过他不会的，也没见过他会的。
<iFvwm> :D
<cfy> iFvwm: 我复习数学去了。以后可以问我数学问题
<yuebuqun> HI
<iFvwm> 。。
<kk> yuebuqun, 好.. .  ㍦ 
 * cfy afk
<yuebuqun> 很多年没回来了
<yuebuqun> 一叶还有吗。
<iFvwm> cfy: .
<yuebuqun> 华华。。。
<iFvwm> 人有几只脚？ cfy
<cfy> iFvwm: 2
<cfy> iFvwm: 这不是数学问题啊
<iFvwm> 把人对折后，还有几只脚。 cfy
<cfy> iFvwm: 这才是
<iFvwm> 就是数学问题啊
<cfy> (+ 1 1) => 2
<iFvwm> 这怎么你不是男人。
<iFvwm> lol
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦
<cfy> iFvwm: 你问这么隐讳，崽崽不会的
<iFvwm> 你怎么能和小学生比嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 我没午睡。。有点困。。
 * cfy 睡觉下
<iFvwm> 好吧
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 找会改网页css的。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379399 img { position: relative; margin: 0 auto; max-width: 739px; padding: 5px; margin: 10px 0 10px 0; border: 1px solid #ebebeb; box-shadow: 0 0 5px #ebebeb; -webkit-box-shadow: 0 0 5px #ebebeb; -moz-box-shadow: 0 0 5px #ebebeb; -o-box-shadow: 0 0 5px #ebebeb; -ms-box-shadow: 0 …
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 我会大肆宣扬, 你的c和lisp都是神级水平~
<iFvwm> little_imadper_a: 真？
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 必须!
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 还要种子吗? 明天就回去了, 就没ipv6了
<iFvwm> 有啥好看的呢
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 不知道呀, 我都不看动画片...
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 要不你说个名字, 我帮你找种子? 电影/电视剧/动画/av都可以
<palomino|working> .......
<iFvwm> 那算了。等我想好。只rango没中文音轨的嘛
<little_imadper_a> palomino|working: 你想说什么?~
<palomino|working> 神居然还需要别人提供种子呀
<iFvwm> 我老觉得v6的tracker无效。
<little_imadper_a> 中文音轨? 我下载的时候都写着国语发音的....
<iFvwm> rango没有
<iFvwm> 其实，还有一个rio
<iFvwm> 就那鹦鹉的
<iFvwm> 小鸟的
<little_imadper_a> 不知道是啥..
<little_imadper_a> 我自己都没看过的...
<iFvwm> 里约啊
<iFvwm> 里约大冒险吧
<little_imadper_a> 哦哦~ 里约大冒险?~ 你要看这个?
<iFvwm> rio
<iFvwm> 有国语的，才要
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: [里约大冒险/奇鹦嘉年华(港)][Rio 2010 Blu-ray 1080p AVC DTS-HD MA 5.1 DIY-wq561103@beAst][动画/冒险/喜剧/家庭/歌舞][原盘国粤语中字&花絮中字+上译公映国配]
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 要不?~
<iFvwm> 额。要啊
<iFvwm> 公映国配？真上演了的？
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 我不了解...
<little_imadper_a> ◎语　　言　国英双语
<little_imadper_a> ◎字　　幕　中英双语
<little_imadper_a> 我觉得靠谱
<iFvwm> 估计是tw配音。
<iFvwm>  /dev/sda1      ext4   52G   39G  9.9G   80% /home
<iFvwm> 还够
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 上译呀
<iFvwm> 额。真的啊。这就好。
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 题目是这么些的
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 具体里面我就不知到了啊~
<iFvwm> 不过了。赶紧给种子吧。 orz
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 邮件发过去了已经
<iFvwm> 好的。多谢
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 呃, 神还用客气?~
<iFvwm> 我。。。最客气了啊
<iFvwm> bdjo clpi 这啥格式？
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 神, 你空间不够哦
<iFvwm> 不是啊。里面的格式，一个都不知道的a
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 我也不认识, 刚看了看....
<rncx> 你们跑unity卡不卡？？
<gfrog> iFvwm: 额，rio不是早上映了么。。。 我记得还去看了3D的。
<palomino|working> 不知道，我用xfce...
<rncx>   我刚才装上xfce   之前一直用gnome
<iFvwm> 这太高级了。没一个明白的。 little_imadper_a
<iFvwm> gfrog: 哦。没去过电影院
<iFvwm> little_imadper_a: 那帖子里面，有人问格式没。
<gfrog> iFvwm: 现在俺基本不下载电影看了。 要么电影院，要么就在线看几眼拉倒。
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 我去看看去
<iFvwm> gfrog: 你没家嘛。
<gfrog> iFvwm: 啥？
<iFvwm> 光棍生活就这样嘛
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 回复都是: 国配非常有爱的说~ 支持发布原盘~~~~~
<iFvwm> little_imadper_a: @@@@
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 如此之大……让我怀疑我电脑的实力……  这个也是回复
<gfrog> iFvwm: 去电影院都带媳妇去啊，在家也不看盗版电影。
<iFvwm> 也是
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 40+G的空间, 总觉得我坑了你了...
<iFvwm> gfrog: 你看av，不都是盗版？
<iFvwm> little_imadper_a: 我没下。 lol
<gfrog> iFvwm: 哦，唯一的盗版大概是国内找不到的美剧。。。
<rncx>   电影…… 你们有看到 反锁上映没？？
<gfrog> iFvwm: 不过还是有视频网站有播的。
<iFvwm> 不看电视剧
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 重新给你发了一个
<iFvwm> 没空
<iFvwm> little_imadper_a: 格式确定的？
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: mkv
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 介绍里面说是中文的, 我再去看看回复怎么说
<iFvwm> 这可以。
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: 别下载: 楼主，做人要厚道，既没有中文配音也没有中文字幕。
<iFvwm> 没tracker
<iFvwm> o
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么不能从ubuntu软件中心安装软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379401 弹出一个窗口提示 要安装或者卸载软件 你需要进行验证 一个程序需要试图执行一个要授权的动作 要求授权 执行该动作 认证失败 请重试用 这个窗口一闪而过 所以无法截图 统计信息: 发表于  …
<fcl> emacs 最大化时下面有空隙，有人遇到过么
<fcl> 	emacs 最大化时下面有空隙, 高度是行高的整数倍
<little_imadper_a> fcl: 遇到过, 后来我换了个linux发行版,再也没出现过这种问题
<bcao> adam8157, 求vim 比较全的快捷键方式的文档
<iFvwm> hamo: 你还不去百度，赶紧把内部网盘给开开。
<iFvwm> 省得我们下载。 nnnnnd
<adam8157> bcao: 不知道... gfrog 你那天怎么调出内置key的?
<iFvwm> bcao: 不是有vim-cheat
<gfrog> adam8157: 翻log啊
<iFvwm> 键盘布局图。 bcao
<bcao> iFvwm, 我长期使用gedit ...不要鄙视我。。
<iFvwm> 谁bs你哦。赶紧去搜索vim-cheat
<bcao> 好的。。。
<iFvwm>  /home/eexp/文档/Linux资料/vi-vim-tutorial-svg/vi-vim-cheat-sheet-cn.svg
<gfrog> bcao: 竟然用带GUI的gaoji货
<gfrog> iFvwm: 神你竟然用中文目录名！
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 等我到了，你再宣扬吧。。。
<iFvwm> 咋
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 换风扇。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 到了? 到什么了?
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 换电脑风扇。。
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 你要换?
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 嗯
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 那个不是风扇, 是涡轮
<little_imadper_a> cf
<gfrog> little_imadper_a: 那你电脑开了之后，机箱自己会飞嘛？
<little_imadper_a> gf
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 关电脑。。
<fcl> cfy:  emacs 最大化时下面有空隙, 高度是行高的整数倍 , 见过么
<little_imadper_a> gfrog: 不会, 但是会加速~
<little_imadper_a> fcl: 你来晚了, cfy刚走...
<fcl> - - !
<fcl> 苦b了..
<shanliang8008> 有人吗
<kk> shanliang8008, .. ..  ㍧ 
<little_imadper_a> shanliang8008: ....
<shanliang8008> grub启动的修改菜单在那里？ 12.04的 我忘记了
<iFvwm> emacs23-gtk 估计好些
<shanliang8008> 主要是那个文件名
<iFvwm> shanliang8008: 一样的地方。只是cfg而已
<shanliang8008> 嘿嘿忘记在哪里了  grub那个文件夹里找了半天
<iFvwm>  ... /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<iFvwm> palomino|working: 你有啥片子
<palomino|working> ?
<palomino|working> 最近没啥片吧
<palomino|working> 最近下了safe house
<palomino|working> mission impossible 1-3
<palomino|working> o...还有wrath of titans
<iFvwm> 。
<shanliang8008> 谢谢  给你们个片子  别说我告诉你们的 xav2.info
<shanliang8008> 居然忘记了 这个文件名 菜了
<iFvwm> jinghua: 来了啊。给一个大水管。有啥好片子没。
<little_imadper_a> iFvwm: out了, 神, 都emacs24.1了, 速度明显快很多
<iFvwm> 我又不用这。
<shanliang8008> grub启动菜单的分辨率是从那里修改吧 哥哥 我很久没来了
<iFvwm> 只是说明带gtk的包，通常更加遵循系统的ewmh规则
<iFvwm> shanliang8008: 去论坛找。不是直接修改的。
<shanliang8008> 找找吧 偷懒是个坏习惯
<iFvwm> 搜索gfx_mode等的帖子
<shanliang8008> 终端都不知道在哪里打开了 哭  看看网页吧
<hoxily> http://60.176.45.125:8000/vi-vim-cheat-sheet-cn.svg
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 是不是WIN2003系统有缺陷？很多云主机商都不提供啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379406 问了盛大云和阿里云都说没WIN2003的，linkcloud虽然有WIN2003，但是推荐WIN2008 08比03安全性要高？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fc007 — 2012-06-29 15:33
<hoxily> http://imagebin.org/218829
<wanpeng> 测试一下IRC设置是否成功.
<little_imadper_a> wanpeng: 没成功
<fly216> wanpeng, 你成功了
<bcao> iFvwm, /me 表示看不懂cheat sheet
<iFvwm> .. 那咋办。 lol
<little_imadper_a> bcao: cheat sheet是用来打印出来贴在墙上装13的...
<little_imadper_a> bcao: 学vim不用那个表...
<bcao> ........
<iFvwm>  ⡎⠑ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⣎⣱ ⢹⠁   ⢎⡑ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡉ ⢹⠁
<iFvwm>  ⠣⠔ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠸    ⠢⠜ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠤ ⠸
<little_imadper_a> bcao: 会了vim的也用不到那个表
<bcao> 有没有一个清楚的文档告诉我说什么是干什么的。。。
<bcao> iFvwm, 你是怎么打出来这个的。。。给力。。
<little_imadper_a> bcao: vim不能自文档吗?
<little_imadper_a> bcao: emacs里面是C-h k C-c s I 就可以查到C-c s I 这个快捷键的作用.
<iFvwm> bcao: 有表了。一个一个按键试试，不就理解了嘛。难道还开一个教育课程？
<fcl> linux 下有没有类似spy++的工具?
<bcao> iFvwm, 举个简单的例子。。 :set nu 现实行号麻，但是在表格里面看不出来阿。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • Ubuntu怎么禁止usb存储以及局域网怎么自己搭建更新源服务器？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379409 我在使用ubuntu有两个比较棘手的问题，请高手指点/； 1、怎么可以禁止usb存储设备 2、局域网怎么自己搭建更新源服务器 谢谢！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjc801 — 20 …
<iFvwm> bcao: 这只是热键表。功能，自己:h xxx看嘛
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Eclipse 4.2 Juno在Gnome下的样子 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379410 我猜你看了一定会感到DT，不相信？上图…… Eclipse.png 这可不是软件源里面的，是我从官方网站下载的原版，最新的。 Gnome的标题栏是宽了点，GTK默认的组件都比较大，这都没什么 …
<yuebuqun> iFvwm: 靓仔
<WZUYANG> ..............
<iFvwm> 死岳。你还活着啊。
<WZUYANG> 我的本要能煎蛋了
<yuebuqun> iFvwm: 会搞radi 1吗。
<yuebuqun> iFvwm: 你还记得我。、、
<yuebuqun> 不见一叶的
<iFvwm> yuebuqun: 搞这些，你找 palomino|working，他nnnd 有钱，有设备。
<iFvwm> 我就一个小硬盘
<palomino|working> ....... , iFvwm
<yuebuqun> iFvwm: 没钱。。　有钱早就叫人搞了。
<palomino|working> 何出此言...
<yuebuqun> palomino|working: 新人吗。
<palomino|working> 很老
<palomino|working> 上个世纪大学毕业的人
<zlei> 用btrfs的启动巨慢有没有
<yuebuqun> palomino|working: 有没有组radi 1的文章
<palomino|working> google一下很多吧
<iFvwm> 你这家伙，你是说raid，还是radi。
<palomino|working> 我默认他说的是raid...
<iFvwm> 可说了2次，我就糊涂了。
<adam8157> iFvwm: 摸头
<adam8157> iFvwm: nnnnd
<iFvwm> adam8157: 咋了
<adam8157> iFvwm: 没事儿 无聊骚扰下
<iFvwm> adam8157: 有啥片子
<adam8157> iFvwm: 0_0
<iFvwm> 你又不是和尚。咋啥娱乐都不沾边
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆
 * palomino|working 捏捏主席
<hamo> roylez: 2乐...
<roylez> adam8157: 你还是不怕死啊，基蛋君
<adam8157> roylez: 圣明
<roylez> adam8157: 你重要领悟了呢
<roylez> adam8157: 终于
 * hamo_notail kickban神马的都是耍流氓...
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 博士...求个帽子..
<iFvwm> 乐乐朵。这啥状态。最近脾气暴躁
<iFvwm> hamo_notail: 你居然听了cfy的
<iFvwm> 额。那ip无效嘛
<hamo_notail> iFvwm:  啥？并没看到..
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • cadence ic安装完使用出问题了~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379418 楼主第一次安装，对着安装说明总算装上去了，也可以用了，可是重启以后，就冒出了这图 1.png 大概意思是说不是合法路径？ 可是我是照着说明来写.bashrc的，如图 2.png 况且我也 …
<iFvwm> 让蛋蛋给啊。蛋蛋和你同仇敌忾
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 求帽子啊...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你还没女朋友呢
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 跟帽子有啥关系...
<iFvwm> 94
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你反应真慢
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 你肿么又没有尾巴了？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你没女朋友, 我怎么给你帽子
<iFvwm> 胆子小
<hamo_notail> gfrog: hamo被ban了...
<iFvwm> 红帽子，不需要女友。 hamo_notail 告诉他
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 发现了。
 * gfrog 不需要女友？ 难道是因为都用git（gay特）？
<zhpeng> 。。。。。。。。。
<roylez> hamo_notail: 把名字改成 hamo_with_tail ，我就 unban 你
<roylez> gfrog: 因为你是基蛙
<roylez> iFvwm: 吾神
<gfrog> roylez: 主席。。。
<palomino|working> ......
<hamo_notail> roylez: ...
<roylez> hamo_notail: 改啊
 * hamo_notail 没有就是没有，哼...
<zhpeng> ...........
<zhpeng> 蛤蟆傲娇了
<roylez> adam8157: 是你干的么，蛋蛋，想造反？
<gfrog> roylez: 主席威武
<iFvwm> 蛤蟆是阿斗啊。扶不起的。
<adam8157> roylez: 明明写的是你...
<adam8157> roylez: 你还装
<iFvwm> 该
<roylez> adam8157: 我说的是给帽子hamo
<adam8157> roylez: 不是我..
<roylez> adam8157: 叫兽跟我一伙的，肯定是你了
<adam8157> roylez: 为啥不是eee
<roylez> adam8157: 神干的都是对的，这件事是错的，所以不是神干的
<adam8157> ...
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋，你就从了吧。
<iFvwm> 不准造反。
<adam8157> iFvwm: 你陷害我
 * hamo 太狠了...
 * hamo 乃们还都不帮我！！！
<iFvwm> 背气的蛤蟆。
<iFvwm> 下班下班
<adam8157> iFvwm: 我也想下班
<iFvwm> rh不是自由时间？
<roylez> iFvwm: 响应神的号召，我也下班
<adam8157> iFvwm: 是, 好多同事已经打篮球走掉了...
<iFvwm> 下班前，踢了蛤蟆？
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你赎罪的机会到了
 * hamo 今天出门没看黄历...
<iFvwm> 咋没见你提过你的女同事？
<adam8157> =,=
<adam8157> iFvwm: zhpeng 就是
<iFvwm> 。。
<iFvwm> 求照片
<roylez> 吾神....
<iFvwm> 先审查
<iFvwm> 咋
<roylez> adam8157: 给神烧一个去啊
<iFvwm> 你有？
<hamo> 求照片
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 那幫我投訴 X11組，
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ [2430:2430:14763708220:ERROR:x11_util.cc(1221)] X Error detected: serial 4400, error_code 3 (BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)), request_code 18, minor_code 0 (X_ChangeProperty)
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我才不管这些...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 爲麼 T T
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你自己报嘛
<roylez> hoxily: JQuery 2.0 Drops Support for IE6/7/8; API-Compatible with jQuery 1.9.
<roylez> huntxu: JQuery 2.0 Drops Support for IE6/7/8; API-Compatible with jQuery 1.9.
<roylez> hoxily: 发错了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 没兴趣
<roylez> huntxu: 发错了
<roylez> HajasLm: JQuery 2.0 Drops Support for IE6/7/8; API-Compatible with jQuery 1.9.
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..這種包貌似一定要英文報的，，
<roylez> HajasLm: 发错了
<adam8157> roylez: 又发错了你
<roylez> HajasLm: JQuery 2.0 Drops Support for IE6/7/8; API-Compatible with jQuery 1.9.
<adam8157> hahahahahaha
<adam8157> hamo: ^^
<huntxu> roylez: 你這是要鬧哪樣
<roylez> hamo: JQuery 2.0 Drops Support for IE6/7/8; API-Compatible with jQuery 1.9.
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我不会英文啊
<roylez> huntxu: 一按 shift-insert 不知为何前面的名字就变了
<cfy> roylez: 更换风扇了
<huntxu> roylez: 換個好點的irc客戶端吧
<roylez> cfy: 我英明么？
<huntxu> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,那你的blog上怎麼這麼多 鳥語
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我还有blog?
<cfy> roylez: thinkpad的风扇不经用
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 嗯嗯
<roylez> cfy: stinkpad垃圾
<roylez> cfy: 你问 MeaCulpa 看看
<cfy> roylez: 那买什么？
<roylez> cfy: 苹果，高富帅用这个
<cfy> roylez: 主席用什么？
<roylez> cfy: asus
<cfy> roylez: 啥型号？
<roylez> cfy: 神用这个，所以我改用这个了
<roylez> cfy: 忘了型号了
<cfy> roylez: 神不在
<roylez> cfy: 13寸，intel显卡
<cfy>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<cfy> Mem:          7892        750       7141          0         69        279
<cfy> 太省内存了。。。
<cfy> 开了opera,emacs还有xterm(zsh)
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/11/upgraded-my-pgp-key/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Upgraded my PGP key - Adam's
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 看不懂哦
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你不是 蛋蛋？？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你才是蛋蛋, 再乱叫就踢你 哼哼
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..好吧，， 你不是 當叔？？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你認識 maya 麼。。
<cfy> adam8157: 少年好
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我是当叔, 你好
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: maya这几天没来啊
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 叫她过来
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 你应该问他是潇洒哥还是黑大帅
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..額，，  adam8157.info 是你的 blog麼？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 刚逗你玩儿
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ..估計是 富二代
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. T T
<gfrog> adam8157: CyrusYzGTt 大神们，yum肿么下载一个包的源码包啊？
<astroler> 有会解mp4的木
<adam8157> gfrog: yumdownloader foo.src
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ src.rpm包？
<gfrog> adam8157: nice，我还傻乎乎的用koji下呢
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ adam8157 是正解
<cfy> adam8157: 玩renren么？
<adam8157> cfy: 没有那个东西
<adam8157> cfy: 没有qq 没有msn 没有飞信 没有renren 没有facebook 没有linkedin
<cfy> adam8157: 有twitter?
<adam8157> cfy: 有
<roylez> gfrog: koji？口技？
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。
<roylez> gfrog: 还是抠基？
<shellex> 嘻嘻
<adam8157> shellex: 你竟然来了
<shellex> adam8157, 不可以么～
<gfrog> roylez: 0_0 这名儿原来这么奇葩。。。
<adam8157> shellex: 知道那家和这里有一拼么 http://hellotee.com/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Hello, Tee!
<adam8157> shellex: 这家不卖了
<gfrog> shellex: 报告，hotot在ubuntu上有包依赖bug
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥?
<shellex> adam8157: 我看看
<shellex> gfrog: 啥bug
<gfrog> adam8157: hahh?
<gfrog> shellex: 少了一个神马webkit的依赖，我看看包名字。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: debian系有很棒的 reportbug 程序
<gfrog> adam8157: 不用那玩意
<shellex> adam8157: 其实我对主题tee无爱
<shellex> adam8157: 优衣库怎么样
<shellex> adam8157: 里面也有不少主题tee
<adam8157> shellex: 不咋样..
<adam8157> shellex: 你是今年毕业么
<shellex> adam8157: 明年
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么把linux的快捷键全部换成windows的快捷键 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379420 linux下的快捷键实在受够了，在win下的设计软件大多都有一套快捷键 并且用起来很顺手，然而软件linux 和win下的快捷键是一套，在转入linux下就发现那些常用的快捷键不管用了，比 …
<shellex> adam8157: 怎么了
<adam8157> shellex: 这么嫩...
<shellex> adam8157: 你以为呢..
 * gfrog 想起来了，这个包， gir1.2-webkit-3.0 我没gnome3,所以hotot在检查WebKit的依赖的时候直接挂掉了。 cc adam8157 shellex 
<shellex> gfrog: 这样啊... 你去issue list 发个report吧
<gfrog> shellex: ok
<shellex> gfrog:  http://github.com/shellex/hotot/
<kk> shellex ⇪ t: shellex/Hotot · GitHub
<shellex> gfrog: 或者去叽喳告诉 @CSSlayer
<gfrog> shellex: 他负责打包么？
<shellex> gfrog: 他负责写cmake处理依赖
<shellex> gfrog: PPA也是他维护
<gfrog> shellex: 我怀疑这个东东应该报到launchpad，因为是打包出问题了，不是代码的bug。
<gfrog> shellex: 好吧，ping CSSlayer去
<shellex> gfrog: 那也报到我们的列表吧
<shellex> launchpad没人管的
<gfrog> shellex: 好吧。
<shellex> 话说
 * hamo 蛋糕吃的好爽...
<shellex> XChat这个气泡提示怎么去掉
<shellex> 烦死我了
<hamo> roylez: 电车男？
<shellex> shellex ..
<shellex> gfrog: ping
<gfrog> shellex: pong
<shellex> 这玩意还是有提示
<shellex> 烦死人了
<gfrog> shellex: xchat -> preferences -> alerts
<shellex> gfrog: 我找到了
<shellex> 要在X-Alert单独设置
<adam8157> shellex: test
<shellex> adam8157: 现在完全不提示了...我得再设置下
<lainme> adam8157: 弄到什么纪念品了？
<shellex> adam8157: test
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋...
<adam8157> lainme: 一个邮差包
<adam8157> shellex: test
<shellex> adam8157: 现在正常了
<shellex> 果然插件有的时候只会让人心烦
<lainme> windows的irssi怎么弄通知
<alvin_rxg> lainme: 找个合适的 terminal-emulator， 它会提示的。。
<alvin_rxg> 比如 ming-tty
<alvin_rxg> *mintty =.=
 * alvin_rxg 再次膜拜下 Doctor 头衔的人
<adam8157> lainme: Google果然有钱, pantry很大
<hamo> adam8157: 出息...就看pantry...
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 有办法调用系统的？我是mintty+screen，看不到什么地方有通知
<alvin_rxg> lainme: 单 mintty 的话，默认设置是当焦点不在 mintty，来了新消息，任务栏会闪动
<lainme> kk: test
<kk> lainme, .. ..  ㍩ 
<lainme> kk: test
<alvin_rxg> lainme, .. ..  ㍩
<shellex> 对我用minitty
<shellex> 谁是google的？
<lainme> 什么也没有……
<shellex> lainme: XChat嘛
<alvin_rxg> 那就跳窗口。。。 start
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 是我把bell的选项关了
 * alvin_rxg lol
 * alvin_rxg 再次膜拜下 doctor 头衔的人
<adam8157> hamo: google有一溜跑步机啊
 * adam8157 哈哈哈 http://v2ex.com/t/40900#reply2
<hamo> adam8157: 啥时候走？
<adam8157> hamo: 干啥
<hamo> adam8157: 就问问...怕啥...
 * hamo lol
<hamo> adam8157: 又一篇...
<hamo> adam8157: http://www.36kr.com/p/122046.html
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 陌陌，你是寂寞了吗 | 36氪
<hamo> adam8157: 你知道这个不/
<adam8157> hamo: 不知道
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 更新了Chrome 20.0.1132.47，结果杯具了，求大神帮忙 T T http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379427 目前发现两个问题： 1.选定网页内容的时候看不到自己选定了哪一部分，也就是说选定功能是没有问题的，但只是看不到被选定内容的变化（也就是那个蓝色背景<有的可 …
<imadper> adam8157: 在?
<adam8157> imadper: .
<imadper> adam8157: 做生意吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 实习的不做
<imadper> adam8157: 正式的
<adam8157> imadper: 发我邮箱
<imadper> adam8157: 我知道你实习没钱拿
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 等他发过来之后
 * hamo 跟黑话似的...
<adam8157> imadper: 50:50 童叟无欺
<adam8157> imadper: (税后
<imadper> adam8157: 你7我3
<imadper> adam8157: 税后
<imadper> adam8157: 等发给你邮件你看看再说
<alvin_rxg> 见者有份，也给我1分利吧
<adam8157> imadper: 哦 好, 听你的
<fyodor_> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/30750911/ lol
<kk> fyodor_,啥网址y 今年心血来潮，把qq名字改成了陈清扬。
<\rs> imadper: 什么时候来啊？我还欠你一顿饭呢
<imadper> \rs: 明天的火车
<imadper> \rs: 放心, 别人欠我的我记得住~~  :)
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助]使用isatapd连的时候出现No buffer space available错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379429 slim@slim-ThinkPad-E420:~$ sudo isatapd isatap.tsinghua.edu.cn isatapd[3082]: tunnel_add: No buffer space available 请问是怎么回事？用ｗｉｎｄｏｗｓ连isatap.tsinghua.edu.cn是没问题的 统 …
<hamo> \rs: 频道里这么多人，都请了吧...cc imadper
<imadper> hamo: 呸!~
<hamo> roylez_: 被redis搞死了...
<huntxu> im
<Zertad> hey
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 发现分区时只分/，/boot，swap，不会遇到grup无法安装等各种问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379434 原先安装时设置了各种区，到最后不是出现grup-pc无法安装到/target/就是出现进入页面要输入不知啥的用户名和密码的各种问题，总之是没有成功过，昨天又试了 …
<Saber_> 有人么
<kk> Saber_, .. ..  ㍫ 
<Saber_> ··有会说汉语的么？
<Kandu> \rs: ping
<Saber_> hello! anybody can speak Chinese?
<Saber_> Who can tell me  how can use this
<Yushizi> Saber_: 这里都说汉语的呀
<Saber_> MIRC
<Saber_> 擦
<Saber_> 不早说
<Saber_> 害得我憋了半天
<Yushizi> Saber_: 呵呵
<Saber_> 终于找到一个咱们中国人的地方了
<Saber_> 以前上的都是马来西亚 什么的
<Saber_> 每一个会说汉语的
<Saber_> 为什么这么安静呢
<Yushizi> Saber_: = .=
<Yushizi> 吃饭去了吧 估计
<Saber_> 哦
<Saber_> 对了
<Saber_> 哪个大神能教教我怎么用这个 MIRC
<Saber_> 我不怎么会
<Saber_> 现在还是网页版的··
<Saber_> 百度上看到的···
<Yushizi> 没用过...
<Saber_> 你现在怎么进来的啊
<mraandtux> Saber_: 用Opera就能玩IRC了
<Yushizi> xchat
<Saber_> 那是什么东东
<Saber_> Opera
<Saber_> 在哪下载
<mraandtux> Saber_: 浏览器
<Saber_> 是IE嘛
<mraandtux> Saber_: Opera不是IE
<alvin_rxg> 是的
<Saber_> 哦
<Saber_> 我直接下个Opera就行了吗
<mraandtux> Saber_: 行
<Saber_> 我现在用的32位XP系统
<Saber_> 兼容吗
<mraandtux> Opera可以以BT的模式下载
<mraandtux> 32位XP？可以！
<mraandtux> www.opera.com
<Saber_> 手机用的？
<mraandtux> Saber_: 手机和电脑都能用的 注意区别
<Saber_> 哦 thank you
<mraandtux> Saber_: 还有升级版叫Opera Mobile
<Saber_> 貌似这里是我第一次遇到中国人的  -，-
<Saber_> 网页无法显示···
<Saber_> 这···
<mraandtux> Saber_: 这里全是大陆人的 注意这里是#ubuntu-cn
<mraandtux> Saber_: 你在哪里 用哪个ISP
<Saber_> 我是新手
<Saber_> 我在上海
<Saber_> 什么叫ISP···
<Yushizi> 联通还是电信
<alvin_rxg> ISP == i suck punk
<Saber_> 联通
<mraandtux> Saber_: 广州这里能上Opera官网，电信
<Saber_> 我下载好了
<Saber_> 直接安装就行了吧
<mraandtux> 那你可以在360软件管家或金山卫士软件管理找到Opera
<Zertad> opera忠实用户冒个泡
<mraandtux> 我平常都是用Firefox和Chrome类的浏览器
<alvin_rxg> ISP == i suck peeeeeeeeeee
<Saber_> 找到了··
<Saber_> 哇 你们都是大神啊
<Saber_> 崇拜中
<Saber_> 这个聊天室 主要是做什么的
<mraandtux> Saber_: 说什么大神呢
<alvin_rxg> Saber_: 用来讨论 Linus 的坏毛病
<Saber_> 哦 我只是用过linus
<Saber_> 觉得那个东西好高深
<alvin_rxg> 你上过 Linus ？
<mraandtux> 错了 Linus是指Linus Torwalds
<Zertad> linux吧！大哥
<Yushizi> ^_^
<Saber_> 我以前用过那个系统
<Saber_> ····
<Saber_> 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> 你上过 Linus Trovalds ？
<mraandtux> Saber_: 你只是用过Linux而已
<alvin_rxg> *Torvalds
<Saber_> 是啊
<Saber_> 现在我装好了 然后怎么连接到这个聊天室
<Saber_> 怎么上IRC啊
<alvin_rxg> 用 telnet
<mraandtux> Saber_: Opera里面是有设置的 你找找看吧
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • bumblebee安装后解决了3D加速后，但是桌面效果消失了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379435 nvidia/intel 双显卡，不能用谷歌地图，打游戏什么的，用bumblebee 可以解决，但是unity 3D变成了unity 2D,怎么解决呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanyuan — 2012-06-29 19:39
<Saber_> telnet没有啊····
<Saber_> telnet是啥
<Saber_> 在哪找
<mraandtux> Saber_: 去中文维基看Telnet是什么
<alvin_rxg> Saber_: windows xp => start => run => cmd => telnet
<mraandtux> Saber_: 还有别用百度了 用Google吧 搜到的比百度多
<alvin_rxg> 百度更懂中文
<Saber_> google用不了
<Saber_> 不知道为什么
<mraandtux> Saber_: 那就改Hosts呗
<mraandtux> 为什么？因为有个东西叫GF***W
<Saber_> 选择哪个
<Saber_> 服务器选择
<Saber_> 为什么没有中国的
<Saber_> 选择第一个欧洲的还是 后面有个亚洲的？
<Zertad> 呃。。
<Saber_> 你们选的都是哪个啊
<mraandtux> Saber_: 随便选吧 只要是freenode的服务器就行
<Saber_> 有IRC亚洲 欧洲 freenode 没有亚洲
<Saber_> 还有OperaNet
<mraandtux> 选freenode的服务器 而且亚洲欧洲随便
<DrSaber> ```
<DrSaber> ÎÒ½øÀ´ÁË¡¤¡¤
<kk> DrSaber say: 我进来了·· in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<DrSaber> ллÄã°¡
<Saber_> 我这里网页上显示的乱码？
<Saber_> 怎么回事
<DrSaber> abcdefd
<mraandtux> 转码 IRC设置建议使用UTF-8格式
<DrSaber> ÄÜ¿´µ½²» Ç×
<kk> DrSaber say: 能看到不 亲 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<mraandtux> 不能
<Saber_> 后面跟着的什么玩意
<Saber_> 阿拉伯文？
<Saber_> 什么情况
<DrSaber> in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !  Õâ¸ö¶«Î÷ÄÜɾµôÂð
<kk> DrSaber say: in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 ! 这个东西能删掉吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<DrSaber> ¹Ô¹ÔµÄ
<kk> DrSaber say: นินิตฤ in TIS-620 ? We use UTF-8 !
<mraandtux> 都说发文使用的文字格式应该为UTF-8
<mraandtux> Saber_: 只要发送的文字转成UTF-8就能去掉了
<Saber_> 怎么转换
<Saber_> 为什么网页版的可以 我在Opera却不能呢
<DrSaber> ÄǾÍÊÇ˵ÎÒûÓÐת»»³É£¿
<kk> DrSaber say: 那就是说我没有转换成？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<mraandtux> Saber_: 我都说了自己摸索了
<mraandtux> 我现在没用Opera
<mraandtux> 我现在用Pidgin
<huntxu> DrSaber: /charset utf8
<DrSaber> ʲôÇé¿ö
<kk> DrSaber say: 什么情况 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<mraandtux> Saber_: 你这样我真的想说一句D'oh!
<mraandtux> Saber_: 天然呆
<Saber_> CHARSET Unknow command
<Saber_> 显示这个
<Saber_> 哎呀 帮帮我嘛
<Saber_> 我是新手
<mraandtux> Saber_: 文字编码设置你自行摸索
<mraandtux> 我是指IRC的文字编码设置
<DrSaber> DrSaber: /charset utf-8
<DrSaber> ```
<DrSaber> ¿ÉÒÔÁË£¿
<kk> DrSaber say: 可以了？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Saber_> ····
<mraandtux> 还不行
<DrSaber> 这回呢
<DrSaber> 可以了吗
<Yushizi> darkwhite: 可以
<DrSaber> 帅气
<Yushizi> DrSaber: 可以
<DrSaber> 哈哈哈~
<DrSaber> 还有什么其他好玩的频道吗
<DrSaber> 感觉 IRC好偏技术类的啊
 * lainme 有没有好点的VPN，同时有国内线路和国外线路的。收费免费不限
<Zertad> 其实irc里也有很多扯淡的。
<Zertad> 主要是irc里妹子少。
<DrSaber> 这样啊
<imtxc_> 来irc不扯淡,还想做什么?
<Zertad> 所以想约炮，请出门右转找微信或陌陌。
<mraandtux> 中文维基： #wikipedia-zh
<DrSaber> 我 觉得 IRC是一种快捷的聊天方式
<mraandtux> DrSaber: 其实你可以用Wubi安装Ubuntu，Wubi不是什么虚拟机
<DrSaber> 可以技术讨论 可以娱乐聊天的
<stardiviner> 怎么clone Github上的branch?
<xiaomo> git clone
<DrSaber> ```··
<ikk-> git clone url
<stardiviner> 那是默认的master branch, 我希望clone在repo里的其他branch, 不知道是不是repo里没有了branch, 反正我用git branch -v 没找到branch, 但是说明上有说到branch
<hamo> stardiviner: clone以后checkout branch-name
<lainme> stardiviner: git checkout branch-name
<stardiviner> 如果我没记错的话, branch 可以用命令git branch -v 列出来的吧?
<stardiviner> 难道可以check out的branch 不能branch -v ?
<hamo> stardiviner: git branch --all
<stardiviner> hamo: 原来如此, 我错了, 谢了
<roylez_> lainme: 18摸vpn
<hamo> roylez_: 贵摸的HR真渣...
<roylez_> hamo: 那必须的
<roylez_> hamo: 好妹子都被狗吃了
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac367232
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 棒子剧狗血主角得绝症因吃泡菜 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<lainme> roylez_: ……你给我开？
<roylez_> lainme: 你加入18摸就可以用了
<roylez_> lainme: 我可以内部推荐你...
<hamo> roylez_: 发邮件不会...发简历不看...under review快2个礼拜了...
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • untuntu VPN 求救！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379440 各位大侠好，真心想各位请教在UBUNTU12.04上安装pptp vpn 需求：是这样，我公司通过一个小路由上外网，然后我们在美国够买了虚拟主机，并上上面架设VPN，共工程师翻墙查阅国外资料！ 目前我做了的：本 …
<DrSaber> 翻墙···好高深
<roylez_> hamo: 星期五不想干活啊
<roylez_> hamo: 吃饱了犯困
<roylez_> hamo: 晚上12点有会，明天5点还有
<hamo> roylez_: 你还没下班...你的工作日是周二到周六....
<Zertad> 你什么公司啊？工作时间这么奇葩
<roylez_> hamo: 我的工作日从星期一晚上9点开始
<roylez_> Zertad: 18m
<Zertad> 晚班
<roylez_> 可以这么说
<Zertad> 我也是晚班。下午四点到零点
<lainme> kk 那帖子，要消失。。
<kk> lainme, 你经常使用电脑吗？  ㍬ 
<roylez_> GNUdog: 基狗，好久不见
<GNUdog> roylez_: 哎哟
<roylez_> GNUdog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac366874
<roylez_> GNUdog: 你们基情三贱客，少一个都不好玩呢
<roylez_> GNUdog: 基狗 基蛙 基蛋
<hamo> GNUdog: 基狗...
<DrSaber> 为什么就我的字是黑体的啊
<ikk-> 差个资料需要买国外的VPN。。
<DrSaber> 你们的都是不是
<cfy> roylez: 主席，求推荐电影
<lainme> kk: 文不对题
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac366702
<cfy> roylez_: 这个你中午法国了
<cfy> roylez_: 这个你中午发过了
<roylez_> cfy: 复习
<cfy> roylez: 嗯
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 据说撸管过度会产生听到fuck♂you的幻觉 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<kk> lainme, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍬ 
<DrSaber> 屌丝···
<GNUdog> roylez_: 贵公司是这么面试的哦…
<GNUdog> hamo: 蛤蟆
<DrSaber> 推荐几个娱乐聊天室呗
<hamo> GNUdog: 基狗君在哪那？返回帝都否？
<GNUdog> hamo: 没呢
<Kandu> cfy: yy好
<yall> ls
<haoyihuan> 请教下如何登录debian-live……
<cfy> Kandu: 牛牛
<DrSaber> 这个聊天室人蛮多的 貌似没有其他的国人聊天室了··
<imtxc_> test
<kk> imtxc_, .. ..  ㍭ 
<DrSaber> 亲 已经知道 聊天频道 怎么添加····
<DrSaber> 亲们··
<Cherrot> DrSaber:  /j 名字
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一下降频设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379444 各位好！想请教一下12.04安装好后是自动降频的还是需要设置的？设置选择的话要怎么操作？因为安装了ubantu 12.04后南桥发热特别厉害，现在触摸板上和掌托都很热，估计电脑本身也有问题，是T43的机子，但win …
<DrSaber> 名称: 随缘IRC聊天网
<DrSaber>  位于: 河南焦作
<DrSaber>  地址: IRC.SuiYuan.ORG 端口: 6667
<DrSaber>  主页: http://irc.suiyuan.org/
<DrSaber> 怎么加入
<DrSaber> 曾
<kk> DrSaber:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<DrSaber> 显示这个  是什么意思
<Cherrot> DrSaber: 没看懂
<Cherrot> DrSaber: 你用什么上IRC?
<Cherrot> DrSaber: IRC服务器要设置好
<Cherrot> iFvwm: 帮 DrSaber 解决下呗  Opera 呢
 * Cherrot 今天怎么这么安静…… 因为主席不在么……
<shellex> 哼切呸
<DrSaber> 。。。
<Cherrot> roylez_: 摸摸头
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) Cherrot
<Cherrot> .
<cfy> iFvwm: 啥型号的笔记本？
<cfy> iFvwm: asus
<Cherrot> 谁熟悉maven 可以指导一下么……
<imtxc_> 主席发视频...
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: lp 明早7点飞机...
<yall> Hyde
<adam8157> yall: 那个不咋样
<yall> adam8157: 啥
<adam8157> yall: hyde
<yall> adam8157: 你又反对perl?
<adam8157> yall: hyde 是py的吧
<yall> 忘了。不知道
<yall> 没用过。看到jekyll想到的。
<adam8157> https://github.com/hyde/hyde/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: hyde/hyde · GitHub
<adam8157> A Python Static Website Generator
<yall> 哦。蛋啊
<yall>  :em04
<yall> pip install -e git://github.com/hyde/hyde.git#'''egg'''=hyde
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 恭喜
<kk> 新 新立得和软件源 • 有一台米国的服务器，有没有什么ppa源需要镜像？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379447 RT。 速度蛮快的，提供一个测试： pidgin测试源： deb http://buyvm.micromacer.com/mirror/pidg ... ppa/ubuntu precise main deb-src http://buyvm.micromacer.com/mirror/pidg ... ppa/ubuntu precise main deb http://buyvm. …
<adam8157> ...
<cfy> 少年
<roylez_> imtxc: 是不是你丫要看视频？ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac275074
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 金刚互撸娃—喊麦！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 丫，我4点起床送
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 这下和你同喜了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我5点开会
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 送个毛
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 4点踢她下床就好了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 打的太贵
<cfy> roylez 主席威武
<MeaCulpa> 我家到PKG RMD 3xx 呢
<cfy> roylez: 主席又要早期阿
<cfy> roylez: 主席又要早起阿
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac70192
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 致十年后的.. 「letter song」 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<cfy> roylez: 主席威武，还在acfun阿
<roylez_> cfy: 痴男冤女打卡视频呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 你赶紧去中兴投简历吧 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac367918
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 一个业务员来到ZTE - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍮ 
<atmouse> hello! 机器人
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac366892
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 敢问这位喵星人 你是哪个门派的 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<cfy> roylez: 看到妹子了
<cfy> roylez: 求妹子
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac366702
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 据说撸管过度会产生听到fuck♂you的幻觉 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<cfy> roylez: 这个你发第三遍了。。。
<cfy> roylez: 求妹子
<roylez_> cfy: 看几遍都不腻呢
<cfy> roylez: gaoji
<Myth> 问一下，#include <asm/current.h>    里的cuurent在哪？  在内核文件的asm里没有啊
<cfy> roylez: 主席。。。。明天没地方住了。。。
 * wud o
<hamo> Myth: 什么架构？在 arch/架构/include 下
<roylez_> cfy: ?
 * david_wu` o
<cfy> roylez_: 寝室暑假安排还没出来。。。但是明天，原来住的地方封了。。
<roylez_> ...
<cfy> roylez: 准备投奔主席
<roylez_> cfy: 不用来我这里
<cfy> roylez_: 。。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 在魔都的，都是gaoji调子。别去。
 * david_wu` 从 vim 又转回 emacs 了。vim 出了 7.3 以后，好像完全没有什么动静了。
<Myth> :hamo
<hamo> cfy: 主席要gaoji...你去会打扰主席的
<Myth> 谢谢
<cfy> iFvwm: 又碰到麻烦了。。。
<Myth> 找找了
<cfy> iFvwm: i2c模块，竟然没有上拉。。。波形很挫。。。
<Myth> 怎么和某个特定的人说话？
<Myth> Myth:
<cfy> iFvwm: 但是文档是说有的。。。晕了。。。
<david_wu`> Myth: 打那个人的名字
<Myth> Myth
<Myth> hamo
<david_wu`> david_wu`: 说话
<hamo> Myth: ?
<Myth> 试试
<cfy> hamo: 好吧
<Myth> 呵呵
<cfy> iFvwm: 还有20天。
<Myth> 多谢了，继续弄程序。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 幼儿园都放假了。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 还要待在学校。。
<cfy> http://hardware.solidot.org/hardware/12/06/29/1138225.shtml
<kk> cfy,啥网址y Solidot | 美国海军高分辨率雷达能识别单个雨滴
<david_wu`> cfy: 太扯了。
<cfy> david_wu`: 碉堡了
<iFvwm> cfy: 芯片内i2c? 那要统一设置上拉寄存器的啊。
<david_wu`> /
<cfy> iFvwm: 没看到有设置阿，那我再找找
<hamo> cfy: 搞嵌入式的？
<cfy> hamo: 嗯，是
<cfy> iFvwm: 我还是觉得avr的文档好。。。
<iFvwm> 啥。。。 freescale继承过来的文档，最好的啊。除开新芯片的文档。
<cfy> iFvwm: 也许是芯片太复杂了吧。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 明天再去研究。。。
<iFvwm> 有些是4位口，一个设置bit，启用上拉的。不知道冷火是咋样设置的。
<iFvwm> 一设置，就是4个口全启用
<cfy> iFvwm: 现在基本用PE设置。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 没看到有地方设置。。。文档里。。
<iFvwm> pe是啥
<cfy> iFvwm: processor expert
<cfy> iFvwm: 辅助设置芯片的
<iFvwm> 图形化设置芯片的？
<cfy> iFvwm: 对
<iFvwm> 操蛋嘛。那种东西。
<cfy> iFvwm: 其实看过。最多只看到gpio有设置
<cfy> iFvwm: 其他没寄存器阿
<cfy> iFvwm: 为啥？
<iFvwm> 以前codewarriors自带的。自动出代码，冗余代码严重的啊
<cfy> iFvwm: 现在也是自带。。。
<iFvwm> 咋叫pe了？
<cfy> iFvwm: 冗余就冗余吧。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 估计升级了？
<iFvwm> 可能是我忘记名字了。
<cfy> iFvwm: 反正明天必须搞定了。。。不然完成不了了。。。
<iFvwm> @@
<cfy> iFvwm: 那天的fifo，原来是杜邦线不稳定。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 时钟线连过来。。。就不行了。。。
<roylez_> iFvwm: 吾神
<iFvwm> 杜邦线，是啥。
<iFvwm> roylez_: 有片子看？
<slucx> iFvwm, 就是两头能插的线，汗，插面包板上
<roylez_> iFvwm: 没，快开会了...
<slucx> 有公有母
<iFvwm> slucx: 。。。没听过这洋名字。
<caasi> 请问怎么手动下载包再安装
<caasi> arch
<iFvwm> 这家伙，居然调试，使用插线。
<slucx> iFvwm，哈哈
<caasi> 下载tarball的化效果一样
<slucx> pacman -U xxx
<caasi> 现在速度慢的跟龟一样
<caasi> slucx: 嗯，但是先要把tar.xz下载下来啊
<slucx> iFvwm， what?
<gfrog_> adam8157: 铛~
<gfrog_> roylez_: 主席
<caasi> aur太慢了啊。。。
<caasi> 有加速的办法吗？
 * gfrog_ hamo 竟然跑了
<iFvwm> 。
<gfrog_> iFvwm: 神也在
<iFvwm> 看错，我以为出了雌雄同体的 gfrog_hamo 的nick
<iFvwm> 兼中西合璧
<gfrog_> ...
<houge> 论坛504了？！
<slucx> 睡了妞们，晚安～～
<yifu> yum update之后会不会出现一大堆问题？
<knownbad> 会
<\b> alvin_rxg: 跑歩回来了。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 动极生静。。我现在安静无比
 * \b 觅食去
<\b> alvin_rxg: 上次酒买多了， 继续喝
<newer> dpkg：依赖关系问题使得 gcc-4.1 的配置工作不能继续：
<newer>  libgcc1 (1:4.6.1-9ubuntu3)破坏 gcc-4.1 并且 已安装。
<dchxcrow> 放假了这个点有点冷清啊
<newer> 这个怎么办
<newer> 球帮助啊
<dchxcrow> 这种问题，不知道啊，是不是升级了
<newer> 我现在是11.10
<newer> 想把gcc降到4.12
<newer> 4.1
<newer> 在装第三个包的时候出错了
<newer> 是不是依赖被破坏了
<newer> 纠结啊
<dchxcrow> 应该是的，这种问题应该只能选择放弃一个了
<dchxcrow> 降级什么的吧
<newer> 删掉libgcc1吗
<dchxcrow> 可以试试，但是不知道libgcc1会破坏其它的什么，可以试试降级libgcc1，
<newer> 怎么降？
<dchxcrow> 找libgcc1的低版本重装就行了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 起来开会了
<\b> fivesheep knownbad ：会开起来了
<fivesheep> ....
<\b> fivesheep: 在干啥呢
 * otherside momo fivesheep 
<knownbad> ？
<\b> alvin_rxg: http://www.typeisbeautiful.com/2012/06/5016
<kk> \b,啥网址y 記《紐約時報》中文牌匾設計 | Type is Beautiful
<\b> knownbad:  hallo world
 * alvin_rxg 他妈的吵死了！
<alvin_rxg> 趁早搬家
<dchxcrow> 发生什么了
<\b> was is los
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你明天还有课?
<alvin_rxg> 什么狗屁 Party 啥的
<\b> cn.wsj.com
<alvin_rxg> cn.卫生巾.com
<\b> alvin_rxg: 昨天不是输了，还开毛party
<alvin_rxg> 这跟足球应该没关系
<\b>  
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你的脚本怎么不抓 cn.wsj.com 了?
<alvin_rxg> 关了段时间了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你怎么不打繁体了?
<kk>  06:16
<\b> http://randomascii.wordpress.com/2012/06/26/doubles-are-not-floats-so-dont-compare-them/
<kk> \b,啥网址y Doubles are not floats, so don’t compare them | Random ASCII
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-30
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • GRUB 2.00发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379469 http://linux.solidot.org/linux/12/06/29/078253.shtml GNU GRUB启动引导程序在十余年开发后发布了v2.00版本。主要新特性包括：标准主题，支持新文件系统，支持新的处理器架构如Itanium和龙芯2F，更多新驱动，改进EFI支持，支持更多 …
<xiaomo> exit
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 早上的会取消了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 12点的会开到2点半
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 新手，请教一个最简单的脚本该怎么写。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379470 比如，有如下批处理文件。要写成脚本该怎样写 copy mmy\UCweb79.apk ..\system\app del /q ..\system\app\Opera-Android-6.6.apk del /q ..\system\lib\libom.so pause 统计信息: 发表于 由 mylovepzq — 2012-06-30 9:15
<cfy> 主席 阿当 破马 青蛙 ray 早上好
<slucx> 都中午了
<cfy> slucx: 还早阿
<yall> 吁
<stardiviner> å°¿å°¿
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 12.04,火狐升级后假死 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379473 ubuntu12.04，预装火狐12.之后自动升级到13后在用firegestures的摇杆手势时候开始无规律假死。鼠标不能用，连侧边栏都不能点击，只有键盘能用，包括切换火狐标签页都可以。假死后只能通过键盘打开系 …
<hamo> test
<kk> hamo, .. ..  ㍢ 
<DrSaber> 好安静啊··
<cfy> 你打破了宁静
<DrSaber> 。。。
<DrSaber> 好吧··
<DrSaber> 昏沉沉的让人想睡觉
<DrSaber> 上海实在是太热了···
<Yushizi> 重庆今天还好 不是很热..
<DrSaber> 重庆其实一直天气都很舒服的吧
<Yushizi> 火炉哦..
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • 系统就是拿来用的。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379479 我是一个实用主义者。不会抱着APT或者YUM不放，也不会非开源不用。 大学的时候由于电脑老旧，转到linux下，现实红帽子9，红旗5，后来是ubuntu最早好像是8.04（我用过的）。 工作后大量的Excel，word，ppt，qq，msn …
<dexter_> dd
<DrSaber> 有啥好看的动漫吗
<stardiviner> 脱衣服, 爬进浴缸, 洗个澡, 然后泡IRC, 然后再洗澡, 循环 次数 timeRange(9-22)
<stardiviner> DrSaber: 你是Sabar酱?
<DrSaber> 是啊
<DrSaber> 大爱 Saber
<DrSaber> 那个 私聊是怎么做到的 加什么指令  亲
<pentest> 大家好
<kk> pentest, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<pentest> ：）
<DrSaber>  :|
<stardiviner> DrSaber: /msg NICK message
<pentest> 都在做什么呢
<DrSaber> 看动漫
<pentest> 什么动漫？
<stardiviner> Sabar酱和冰爷是住一个寝室的么?
<DrSaber> 侠岚···
<DrSaber> 冰爷？
<DrSaber> 是谁啊
<stardiviner> DrSaber: 新月*冰冰
<pentest> 我觉得秦时明月也不错
<DrSaber> 那个我都看过了
<stardiviner> 是的, 很不错
<stardiviner> DrSaber: 第四部呢?
<Yushizi> 现在还有能用的免费云点播么？
<pentest> DrSaber 你说的那部有空一定看下
<stardiviner> Yushizi: 没听说过啥云点播, 是啥?
<DrSaber> 很好深的东西···
<DrSaber> 不怎么好看的
<DrSaber> 别看
<DrSaber> 国产的 就 秦时明月比较好
<pentest> ？
<pentest> 呃...
<pentest> 第四部什么时候出来
<stardiviner> 是的, 不过有些OVA也不错的
<DrSaber> 你可以看看 命运之夜Fate state in night
<DrSaber> 第四部 还得等
<stardiviner> 等叶子黄了, 水不流了, 月亮睡了, 等着天亮
<Yushizi> stardiviner: 迅雷云点播 只要迅雷服务器上有的视频资源，都可以通过网页来在线看
<DrSaber> 妖精的旋律
<stardiviner> Yushizi: 不明白云点播和普通如优酷有什么差别?
<stardiviner> DrSaber: 玲音
<DrSaber> 铃音 是什么 动漫？
<stardiviner> DrSaber: 铃音都没看过???
<stardiviner> DrSaber: 轻音呢?
<DrSaber> 日本动漫吗
<pentest> 轻音？还初音呢
<DrSaber> 晕 忽悠我呢吧
<stardiviner> DrSaber: 当然是啦, 除了日本, 大概没多少动漫接触了吧
<Yushizi> stardiviner: 有河蟹资源 嘿嘿
<stardiviner> penghb: 自己去找找不就知道有没有了? 说我忽悠你, 那也太冤枉人了啊
<DrSaber> 好吧 我找找
<stardiviner> Yushizi: 原来如此, 那如果使用P2P, mad网络之类的, 那不是也能看河蟹资源?
<stardiviner> Yushizi: 而且之前电骡就推出了一mod,可以看视频的mod
<DrSaber> 玲音  98年的
<stardiviner> DrSaber: 是模仿EVA的一个作品, 非完成品, 不过还是不错的
<Yushizi> stardiviner: 恩，它省去了下载环节
<ofan> 铃音有毛好看的
<ofan> 弄得跟鬼片一样
<zodiac1111> 误入b站
<stardiviner> Yushizi: 下载? 云不用下载? 不知道下载和云之间有什么区别....
<stardiviner> ofan: 小孩子不懂的啦
<Yushizi> stardiviner: linux的amule好像没直接看
<ofan> 跟eva差远了
<stardiviner> Yushizi: 都说了是电骡的一个mod,具体名字我忘记了,你搜索 电骡, 电驴, mod, 视频等关键字就有了
<stardiviner> ofan: EVA你看的懂么?
<Yushizi> stardiviner:哦 我试试
<stardiviner> ofan: 我就没太看明白
<ofan> 我日 看了n遍了
<ofan> stardiviner: eva也是装深沉的，不过比较合理一点
<stardiviner> ofan: 量变不代表质变
<stardiviner> ofan: 哪里合理了?
<ofan> stardiviner: 自己google
<stardiviner> ofan: 话说铃音哪里不合理了? 铃音一个网络中的幽灵,哪里不合理了?
<ofan> 刷d3去
<DrSaber> register #channel
<DrSaber> ···没用··
<ofan> lol watever
<stardiviner> ofan: 咋对大作从来不敢说懂, 但也绝对不是不懂,
<DrSaber> 哎呀 还有其他的好看的吗
<ofan> yy能当饭吃？
<DrSaber> - - 表要吵  每个人都有自己喜欢的风格而已
<stardiviner> DrSaber: 一个通俗的办法, 搜索经典, 动漫, EVA, 高达等关键词, 就会找到和EVA放在一起的经典动漫了, 一般是别人的帖子之类的
<stardiviner> ofan: 不知道动漫哪里不YY了, 但是YY不代表你说的完全脱离实际啊
<ofan> stardiviner: 铃音就太脱离实际了
<stardiviner> ofan: 你那具体说啊, 拿出证据来说服我就是了
<stardiviner> ofan: 光在那里说什么什么不实际之类的, 有什么用?
<DrSaber> 其实我喜欢那些禁播的片子
<DrSaber> 比如 杀戮都市
<stardiviner> DrSaber: 你可以看看粉红的火烈鸟, 地下道美人鱼之类的禁片, 我把以前的十大禁片都看过了, 现在什么片子都不会受到震撼了...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助， XP下安装完ubantu看不见菜单？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379480 ubantu版本为ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386，本机XP系统， 想和ubantu共存， 我用U盘制作引导盘， 然后重启安装， 安装前以分出15G左右空闲空间， 安装unbantu时分了两个区， 一个主分区10G, 一个5G …
<DrSaber> 网上 搜不到的····
<stardiviner> DrSaber: mad网络, 电驴之类的能找到
<DrSaber> 哦
<DrSaber> 我先看看玲音
<stardiviner> 地下道美人鱼在浴缸里腐烂的画面, 还有那胖女人拿人肉塞进自己的阴道里... 这才叫禁片.... 增强我的抗恶心能力...
<stardiviner> DrSaber: 还有那个"混沌头" 也不错的
<DrSaber> Oh啦  有看的东西了
<DrSaber> 不错
<cool_> hi
<kk> cool_, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<cool_> ubuntu 12.04 如何管理服务啊
<cool_> chkconfig 和 sysv-rc-conf 怎么觉得用啊
<cool_> 没有用
<stardiviner> sudo update-rc.d -f SERVICE remove
<stardiviner> sudo update-rc.d SERVICE defaults
<stardiviner> cool_: ^^^^^ upper
<cool_> 那怎么 列出 所有 开启的服务呢
<cool_> 像 sysv-rc-conf那让管理服务
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 发生了一件很郁闷的事… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379483 刚给ubuntu装了amd 12.6公测版的驱动，没想到重启后屏幕右下角出现了一块膏药，显示“AMD testing use only”，而且还是任何界面都置顶显示，连锁屏界面也不例外…整的我很郁闷… 统计信息: 发表于 …
<LOL_> 有人码
<LOL_> 吗
<LOL_> 把阳光留给三楼，把阴霾留给六楼
<DrSaber> ···
<DrSaber> LOL··
<DrSaber> 会玩dota么
<cfy> gaoji
<stardiviner> 我会, 等待2中
<stardiviner> DrSaber: 你有2么?
<LOL_> u
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 今天在一家小超市发现收银机居然是ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379488 结帐时刚好系统重启了，出现了ubuntu的启动画面，系统还很新，应该是10.4后续版本 统计信息: 发表于 由 bpns — 2012-06-30 13:10
<stardiviner> 有睡午觉的么? 有木有?
<wobu> 睡啥午觉呀，多活些时间吧，地球已经很不稳定了
<farfatfay> 在梦里能活三倍时间呢
<stardiviner> farfatfay: 嗯嗯...
<stardiviner> 有写android程序的么? 怎么没见过这样的人捏...
<DrSaber> dota2 没玩过
<DrSaber> 一直玩dota1
<DrSaber> 以前爬 11 天梯
<fivesheep> oh.. dota2
<fivesheep> 我安装了
<fivesheep> 不过没玩过
<fivesheep> DrSaber: 过两个月 dota2 又有国际大赛了. 到时候去现场看看?
<namoamitabuddha> Debian 冻结了没
<namoamitabuddha> bug #1
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 最近网络安装Arch有个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379491 这几天在Vbox上安装Arch，并搭建openbox+tint2+pcmanfm+slim的桌面，但安装遇到了一个问题： 若选择从Archboot-2012.06的cdrom源安装好base，再更新，然后安装其它的，重启后一切正常，能从slim进入桌面，能挂载，托 …
<DrSabers> 在哪里举行
<DrSabers> 上海么
<DrSabers> 我又进来了么
<LOL_> 没
<DrSabers> fuck
<yall> .
<LOL_> 博士也骂脏话。。。
<DrSabers> 拜托···
<DrSabers> 我是骑士！
<LOL_> caleb-: 大师
<DrSabers> ...
<DrSabers> 发现个问题
<DrSabers> 用Opera浏览器 上不来 www.songtaste.com
<LOL_> yall: 同一个子网下面玩不了澄海是吗
<DrSabers> 而且百度上面的文档也看不了
<lifeng> LOL_: caleb是哪位dd?
<DrSabers> ····
<LOL_> lifeng: caleb- 大师是一位在哲学和艺术方面有相当品味的高人
<lifeng> LOL_: 这个我不感兴趣。看aron跟他说话的语气像是国内debian界的老人
<LOL_> lifeng: caleb- 大师看utube，看的是4k的，远不是和那些1080p能比的了的
<LOL_> lifeng: 额， caleb- 大师貌似不是国内的。。。
<LOL_> yall: 兔嫂
<LOL_> 周末果然没人
<LOL_> ikk-: 。
<LOL_> 都没人。。。
<DrSabers> .
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • ffmpeg屏幕录像时无法封装为mkv http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379493 系统为ubuntu12.04，编译安装x264和ffmpeg，执行命令进行屏幕录像可以封装avi，但视频编辑软件读不到avi的时间标记。封装为mkv，就会遇到错误停止运行，详情如下，望高手给予解释，不胜感激！ kevin@ubun …
<imtxc> 有没有什么命令，可以一下子占掉很大的内存？
<ikk-> imtxc: 找个大于1G的文件，不停地进行awk,sed,grep命令。。。
<imtxc> ikk-: 我是想让它占一个固定大小的内存，比如600M 这样
<namoamitabuddha> 如果有 ulimit 你怎么做都做不到。
<imtxc> o 啊。
<namoamitabuddha> 觉得 linux kernel 没那么 sb 吧，你一个 userspace 的 program 能立马占大量内存然后还正常的跑？
<caleb-> 纯属误会来着，不知谁误把我当成大师了
<\rs> caleb- 确实是大师
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04图形界面下如何执行命令行程序 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379498 我编写了一个hello world程序，在终端中可以正常执行。在图形界面下不能执行，提示：No applications available to open。 要与什么程序关联？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bluecd — 2012-06-30 15:42
<\b> 开会去
<DrSabers> 混沌头脑
<DrSabers> 看的我憋气
<DrSabers> 男主角是白痴么
<stlifey> 为什么主线补丁打了会导致CIFS抽风，现在都不能挂Win7的共享了，就最近的3.4.4。。
<stardiviner> 请问Python里 list.sort(key=lambda e: (e[1], e[2].lower())) , 这个key是什么意思? 是说按照这个key排序, 但是key是说list里的位置, 还是其他什么的?
<xiangjianfeng> 为什么在smplayer里可以用vo=xv，而mplayer里却不行呢？有高手知道吗？求解
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Trine 2(中文名：魔幻三杰2，三位一体2) for linux网盘分享 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379505 游戏信息 　　《三位一体2(Trine2)》是由Frozenbyte研发、ATLUS发行的横向滚动条动作游戏《三位一体》的续作，日前已在E3展亮过相，也获得许多玩家与媒体的关注。虽 …
<kevc> stardiviner: 是说按照cmp(keyA, keyB)排序
<kevc> 比如cmp((1,10),(2,5))  cmp((2,10),(2,5))   cmp((2,5),(2,5))
<kevc> 你试试吧
<LOL_> 我想玩澄海,应该装啥呀
<wiiw> LOL_: 装wine + war3
<LOL_> wiiw: 如果是笔记本的话,得什么配置跑Wine+war3
<wiiw> LOL_: 集成显卡应该可以完，war3是9年前的游戏
<LOL_> wiiw: 嗯
<LOL_> wiiw: 小K有什么指令
<metbsd> 又有一个linux了,mageia
<gebjgd> mandriva的社区版本而已
 * archl 拜 lainme。
<archl> maya:  呀，现在玩的开心吗？
<maya> archl: 哈~ 昨天去甲午战争纪念馆了~
<archl> maya: 战争纪念哦。
<maya> 恩  刘公岛嘛~  离威海近
<maya> 而且凭准考证可以免费的哦~  哈~
<archl> maya: 去过。
<maya> 噢噢~
<archl> maya: 俄。。这个也可以，免费进去打扫？
<maya> 哈哈  刘公岛上随便转~
<archl> 嗯嗯。那是我第一次坐船
<archl> 岛上不算小——
<cfy> maya: 放假双么？
<cfy> maya: 放假爽么？
<maya> archl: 是啊是啊 我也是第一次 我昨天东东西西来来回回走了好几趟 走到最后脚都快废掉了
<maya> cfy: 那必须啊~
<cfy> maya: 空虚么？
<maya> cfy: 有点。。
<archl> maya: 问 cfy 怎么不空虚了
<archl> cfy:  空虚没？
<cfy> archl: 不空虚，忙死了
<maya> cfy: 最近开始找电影看。。。。 虽然我学校 专业还没有选好 而过两天就要报志愿- -
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 装好A卡闭源驱动感觉变卡了，你们会吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379511 我之前用deepin11.12,现在用12.06,感觉装好闭源驱动后好多操作都变得不流畅了，比如拖动窗口的感觉，gnome shell中显示所有窗口缩略图时，特别是cairo-dock的特效，惨不忍睹，不知道原版的u …
<archl> maya: 再去考试吧。就忙了
<cfy> maya: 喜欢什么专业？
<maya> archl: 考啥
<maya> cfy: 我是打算学计算机的。。
<cfy> maya: 不错
 * maya 我好饿啊！！！
<archl> cfy: 你在哪里啦
<cfy> archl: 还在学校
<cfy>  
<archl> cfy 蹭饭呀
<cfy> archl: ....
<archl> cfy:  http://www.vistaprint.com.au/lp.aspx?doc_id=2298471507&width=400&trace=st1958823
<cfy> archl: 看不到
<archl> cfy: o
<archl> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/2A7o4.jpg
<archl> 额。发现没有 gnome-shell的圆角了啊。
<archl> 为啥呢。
<cfy> archl: ...
<cfy> archl: 回来没有
<archl> cfy: 下个月
<cfy> archl: 去嘉兴么？
<archl> cfy: 我会被骗的路费都没有了？
<cfy> archl: 为什么？
<archl> cfy: 因为我就是这样的人？
<cfy> archl: 我会别骗的没地方住么？
<cfy> archl: 我会被骗的没地方住么？
<archl> cfy: 你会吗？我不信。
<cfy> archl: 我也不信
<archl> cfy: 乱套了。
<cfy> archl: ....
<archl> cfy: 首先我去香港。。。否则就很难去了
<cfy> archl: 哦？
<archl> cfy: 买经过香港的机票也容易
<cfy> archl: 好吧，
<archl> cfy: 好不。嘉兴呢。没去过俄。
<cfy> archl: 嗯？
<archl> cfy: 恩。你下个月在嘉兴？
<cfy> archl: 嗯，是阿
<archl> cfy: 好。我看看地图在哪里。。。
<cfy> archl: 上海和杭州中间
<archl> cfy: 那么你还没出生时我经过那里了
<cfy> archl: 你比我大?
<archl> cfy: 忘了我是大叔了？
<cfy> archl: 忘了
<archl> cfy: 。。。
<DrSabers> ai
<DrSabers> 郁闷
<archl> cfy: 你什么时候毕业？明年？
<cfy> archl: 嗯
<archl> cfy: 唉。我太老了。
<DrSabers> 嗯
<DrSabers> 我也是 明年
<cfy> archl: 你比我大几岁？
<slucx> 小朋友们啊，还是学校好，好好珍惜啊
<archl> cfy: 4？
<archl> cfy: 忘记了
<cfy> archl: 大叔阿
<archl> cfy: 伪大叔啊
<lifeng> 都是小朋友
<slucx> 对，都是小朋友
<cfy> slucx: lifeng: archl: 大叔们好。。。
<slucx> cfy, 小朋友好～
<lifeng> cfy: 摸摸头
<archl> cfy: ...
<archl> cfy: 小孩好玩
<archl> cfy: 我最近有时玩妹妹——
<archl> cfy: 小孩子傻乎乎的。。。
<cfy> archl: 呵呵。。。。。
<slucx> archl, what??????????????????????????????????
<archl> slucx: 妹妹 2 岁i
<archl> 不到。
<slucx> archl, 汗，我邪恶了……
 * slucx 表示歉意
<DrSabers> 。。。
<archl> cfy: 用 fcitx 不？
<cfy> archl: 用
<archl> cfy: 你也写信给 cssplayer 让他把 dark skin的首选字颜色改了吧。
<slucx> archl, 可设置才是王道
<archl> slucx: 默认设置差劲就是差劲。
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine1.5+QQ2012无法调出ibus，只能从别的地方复制 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379512 重装系统之前用的wine1.4可以使用ibus输入法，不过QQ很容易崩溃 现在用wine1.5之后虽然不崩溃了，但是却不能打字了，每次都是从别的地方复制过来。 有什么解决方法吗？是不是设置 …
<freeayu> hi
<freeayu> good evening
<kk> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<cfy> archl: 无所谓了
<archl> cfy:  “——”
<Myth>  我按照linux device drivers里的程序，写了一个hello world程序，程序在insmod后能够使用，可是在/dev里却看不见，这是怎么回事？ 有没有人知道
<Myth>  还是说本来应该看不见？
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • ati 驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379519 12.04 ati3470m ati开源驱动，vlc播放720p的mkv文件cpu占用较高，但不卡顿，装了ubuntu提供的受限驱动后，不仅vlc占用cpu很高，而且gnome-shell也占了与vlc相当的cpu资源，造成画面卡顿。不知什么问题，望高手助我一臂之力 统 …
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine+魔兽世界 一下副本就出错误，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379525 Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x00000000). Register dump: CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b EIP:00000000 ESP:0032fbe4 EBP:0032fc44 EFLAGS:00010246( R- -- I Z- -P- ) EAX:000083f1 EBX: …
<alvin_rxg> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e8a1fdjw1dst4l7dj4ag.gif
<imtxc> hah
<woju> htop和top结果为什么不一样？
<cfy> adam8157: 传说linus用的是uemacs-pk,是真的么？还在用么?
<adam8157> cfy: micro-emacs
<adam8157> woju: 因为不是一个东西
<woju> adam8157: 哪个准确些？
<adam8157> woju: no idea...
<cfy> adam8157: micro-emacs这东西，原来也能用阿。....
<cfy> adam8157: 好像什么功能都没有。。
<xiangjianfeng> 请问：编译的程序要如何卸载呢？
<cfy> xiangjianfeng: 想个法子删了即可
<cfy> xiangjianfeng: 试试make uninstall啥的
<cfy> adam8157: http://linux.solidot.org/linux/12/06/30/1253238.shtml
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: Solidot | Red Hat如何决定收购开源技术公司
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今天吃自助海鲜和烤羊肉
<alvin_rxg> o_Ö
<sd44> 我擦。。。LINUS用这样的编辑器吗。。。
<thomasxie> Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles'  arch报错 怎么办？
<thomasxie> http://code.bulix.org/iytzhq-81761
<alvin_rxg> thomasxie: ignore it
<thomasxie> alvin_rxg: 总是出现哦
<alvin_rxg> 你丫在干嘛呢？天天要 update mime ?
<thomasxie> alvin_rxg: 安装了一个软件
<alvin_rxg> 又不是一直装，忽略它。不影响性能/使用
<thomasxie> alvin_rxg: 好吧
<cfy> 谁有weibo帐号？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我用了推子了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在吹干了也看不清效果，明早见分晓... 后方上部是难点
<houge> 麻烦各位看下ubuntu12.04源里的vidalia的版本号是多少？
<zerta> chakra路过
<sd44> vidalia...我是12.10,帮你查查。。。
<vic_> chakra 飘过
<houge> THAX
<sd44> 12.04 可能是(0.2.15-1)?我再确认下
<houge> sd44: 就是它
<houge> torproject源的vidalia有bug
<houge> 不过我就不去重复报了，只要今天升级了都能体会到……
<sd44> 恩，是他。。。
<houge> sd44: 感谢
<sd44> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ 这里可以直接看到所有的包和所有的版本。
<kk> sd44 ⇪ t: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search
<sd44> kk: 你是个好BOT，摸你狗头
<houge> sd44: 谢谢
<sd44> houge: 不用谢，举手之劳
<kk> sd44, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍯ 
 * alvin_rxg 求 STHeiti
<alvin_rxg> cc ofan
<cfy> ofan: 还是美国好
<cfy> ofan: 装软件都快。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我这里，android和ipod装软件速度快一样了。。。坑爹。。。
<slucx> 有喜欢scheme的木有？
<sd44> ...
<slucx> T_T
<RAITAR> 大家好，刚刚卡时使用irc，按照中文论坛的方法更改的，请大家多多关照啊
<RAITAR> 不知道乱码不
<RAITAR> 请问是乱码吗
<alvin_rxg> RAITAR: 不是
<RAITAR> 谢谢。第一次尝试使用。
<alvin_rxg> RAITAR: 请明天下午再来
<RAITAR> 好的。有事情吗？
<alvin_rxg> 没事。 只是你可以跟更多的人聊。。 现在没人了。
<Aoy_c> 应该是今天下午了。。。
<RAITAR> 好的嘛。我也主要是先试试看了，不想再用qq，就像和女朋友一起换，现在在寻找过程中。。。
<fivesheep> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4636577_700b.jpg 这太牛逼
<yj> hello
<yj> anybody there
<kk> yj, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<yj> 呵呵
<yj> 终于连上了
<yj> kk好
<yj> 额
<otherside> ...
<DarwinSurvivor> !ask
<Guest62848> 这是中国屏道吗
<Guest62848> 有人吗
<kk> Guest62848, .. ..  ㍚ 
<mosesofmason> ?
<Guest62848> 管理员你发的信息是乱马的看不到
<Guest62848> 我用的是10.10
<Guest62848> UBUNTU10.10
<Guest62848> 我想问声卡问题
<Guest62848> ASUS-P5
<Guest62848> I3 -530
<Guest62848> 没有声音10.10的SYSTEM
<Guest62848> ？？？？？
<alvin_rxg> Guest62848: 请明天再来。。。 这会儿人都不在
<Guest62848> 哦谢谢一般的话什么时候有人
<alvin_rxg> Guest62848: 晚上10点以前
<Guest62848> 哦非常感谢
<Guest62848> exit
<c__> exit
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今天这么晩都没睡?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那什么cmule一看就能看一个晩上....
<\b> alvin_rxg: F11 全屏了看
<gebjgd> \b: 光管在撸管子
<gebjgd> ofan: 没出去玩？
<kk>  06:12
<\b> gebjgd alvin_rxg:  lofl  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBgxceYSdxA&feature=fvwrel  看下面的评论
<kk> \b,啥网址y YouTube - jogi löw beim popeln
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-01
<ender> 大家早上好
<debianer> 都睡觉去了？
<boyan>  
<boyan> JJJ
<sd44> .......
<sd44> 这时候刚睡觉吗。。。。
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：EPSON打印机安装失败，看不懂系统提示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379546 试着安装EPSON ME200打印机，自动搜索找到了驱动，但是安装失败，提示如下，我看不懂： SystemError: Failed to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock 请各位专家给与无私指导，万分感谢！ 统计信息:  …
<yall> .
<yj> hello
<kk> yj, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<zodiac1111> 早
<zodiac1111>  /msg NickServ identify Akk78iv10Oo2
<yall> zodiac1111: 你密码暴露了。
<yall> zodiac1111: 赶快改吧。
<zodiac1111> yall: heihei
<yall> zodiac1111: 这有历史记录的
<sd44> kk
<sd44> kk: 你apt升级时文件自动加锁，但因异常没有解锁，
<sd44> kk: 试试 cd /var/lib/apt/lists && sudo rm lock && touch lock
<sd44> o,最后一条错了。。 sudo touch lock
<kk> sd44, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍡ 
<kk> sd44, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍡ 
<zodiac1111> 人工智能 -> kk ...
<sd44> ..........
<sd44> ca, fuck kk
<zodiac1111> 人家还没有睡醒啦 噗~
<roylez_> hamo: http://pgbovine.net/PhD-memoir-epilogue.htm
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Philip Guo - The Ph.D. Grind - Epilogue
<hamo> roylez_ ...大早上的就臭屁..lol
<roylez_> hamo: skype上对骂，敢不？
<sd44> .......
<hamo> ...
<sd44> 我观战
<sd44> roylez: 加油
<sd44> hamo: 上。。。
<roylez_> hamo: 上skype啊
<roylez_> 小样跑了
<hamo> roylez_ =,=
<roylez_> hamo: 丫怕了吧
<sd44> roylez 果然臭P
<sd44> 。。。。。。。。。。
<freeayu> hi
<freeayu> 问个超有技术含量的问题
<roylez_> sd44: 等着我踢你出去
<hamo> roylez_ 还处于平躺的休息状态，等我摆好进攻姿态再说..
<kk> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<freeayu> 如何区分犹太人，或者非犹太人
<roylez_> hamo: 平躺才是你的完全体吧
<sd44> freeayu: 看他们的小JJ。。。。。。
<freeayu> 为何
<bopo3501> 这里是怎么进来的？糊里糊涂就来到这里....
<sd44> 我擦。。这点P事就T人啊
<sd44> 真是服了
<sd44> freeayu: 犹太人生下来就要行割礼
<freeayu> 啊
<stock-cn> 别滥用权利
<freeayu> 真的吗
<roylez_> 城管不能惹，知道不
<sd44> freeayu: 所以其他白种人也对犹太人的X能力。。比较佩服，或者感觉比较牛
<stock-cn> 城管都是烂仔
<blambin> 谁会弄证书啊
<sd44> roylez 废了城管是主流
<archl> roylez_:  乐乐好
<roylez_> archl: 袋鼠，你还在稀泥么？
<archl> roylez_: 下个月走
<blambin> firefox现在加密的twiiter和facebook都上不去了
<roylez_> archl: 行李多么？
<blambin> 其它网站都没有问题的
<archl> roylez_: 不和了
<stock-cn> 对所有城管行割礼
<archl> roylez_: 没行李哦，你想要啥。
<roylez_> archl: 不多？
<roylez_> archl: 奶粉，给我捎个10罐来...
<archl> roylez_: 有孩子了？
<archl> roylez_: lol
<archl> 又有了
<hamo> 又？
<sd44> twitter/facebook 用miredo ipv6 + hosts文件就能上啊
<sd44> 不过速度慢，有时候加载不完。。。可能不如ssh
<stock-cn> 最近有好玩的吗？
 * hamo 谢主席的proxychains 好用到爆
<stock-cn> hamo: 我的手机irc客户端可以补全昵称！
<stock-cn> hamo: 你说的是代理服务器吗？
<hamo> stock-cn 客户端叫什么名字？
<stock-cn> hamo: andchat
<hamo> stock-cn 这个不是收费么？
<stock-cn> hamo: proxychain是代理工具吗？
<hamo> 嗯
<stock-cn> hamo: 怎么收？我直接在google play里下的，它怎么收费？我帐号又没钱
<hamo> stock-cn 看来我记错了...
<stock-cn> hamo: proxychain代理时传输是加密的吗？
<hamo> 其实不是代理，是个转向工具，把应用的请求转到代理上
<stock-cn> hamo: 我需要能加密网络传输数据的工具，担心别人监听拦截我的信息
<hamo> 搭个vpn
<ofan> stock-cn: 飞鸽传书
<stock-cn> ofan: 这个只能局域网用吗？
<ofan> stock-cn: 用鸽子穿
<ofan> ä¼ 
<stock-cn> ofan: 是局域网内传文件用吗？
<stock-cn> ofan: 不在同一个局域网内可以用吗？
<ofan> stock-cn: 用..鸽子传..
<ofan> stock-cn: 写纸上
<xymupdown> 大家好，有用ubuntu中文论坛卖的那vps的吗
<xymupdown> 稳定不稳定啊？了解下，国内封IP了吗
<stock-cn> ofan: 写纸上也是明文传送，一旦拦截或者得禽流感，就完了
<ofan> xymupdown: 不稳定
<ofan> stock-cn: 用一笼鸽子，加密后写纸上
<ofan> stock-cn: 让鸽子吃了，送到后解剖取出
<stock-cn> ofan: 效率太低
<archl> ofan: 吃了，坐飞机去然后拉出来
<xymupdown> ofan: 知道有国外稳定的vps吗？没在国内封ip的
<ofan> xymupdown: linode
<ofan> xymupdown: 我用的ramhost,不过估计没得卖了
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • sudo apt-get install vim报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379552 sudo apt-get install vim报错如下， 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 下列软件包是自动安装的并且现在不需要了： libunity6 使用'apt-get autoremove'来卸载它们  …
<ofan> archl: 你有钱给鸽子坐飞机
<xymupdown> 行，我先看看谢啦
<ofan> archl: 还不如自己吃了自己拉
<stock-cn> archl: 成本太高
<archl> ofan: 空运信件也不贵
<ofan> archl: 多少毛？
<archl> ofan:  $6?
<archl> of
<ofan> archl: 还是解剖鸽子好
<ofan> archl: 杀了直接顿了吃
<ofan> 不留痕迹
<archl> of
<archl> ofan: 我会呕饭的
<lainme> 一大早就在说这么可怕的事情
<archl> lainme: 我屋顶上也住了一只鼠类。
<ofan> archl: 训练一下就好了，鸽子也是训练出来的
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> ofan: 有那精力和感情。。。
<ofan> archl: 玩不玩暗黑三
<archl> ofan: 不
<ofan> 我现在用脚本挂机刷钱中
<archl> 。。。
<ofan> archl: 你就玩玩五子棋吧
<archl> ofan: 我早就发明了6子棋，干嘛玩5子呢。
<archl> 一晃过去8年了。
<ofan> archl: 犇毙。。 六子棋
<lainme> ofan: 不会被发现？
<ofan> lainme: 暂时不会
<archl> ofan:  VPS 挂机？
<ofan> 发现也无所谓，这也不算bug
<archl> ofan: 另外， 暗黑三是什么呢。
<ofan> 只是重复劳动让脚本做而已
<ofan> archl: 你还是回山洞里住吧
<archl> ofan: 商品化的娱乐项目，反对
<ofan> archl: 没办法现在没有不商业化的
<archl> ofan: 不是商业化，反对，而是商品化的。。。刷钱。。。
<archl> lol
<ofan> archl: 而且暗黑三有现金拍卖行，可以直接赚美元
<ofan> archl: 我看人有赚200多刀的，我赚了6刀了
<lainme> archl: 什么鼠类
<archl> 美国人学中国人的10年前的烂玩意
<archl> lainme: 看到一只小老鼠-大约 4cm长。
<ofan> archl: 国内游戏不行
<ofan> archl: 说不定以后我会做游戏
<archl> lainme: 不确定屋顶上的是不是另一只
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> ofan google 的项目完成了？
<ofan> archl: 没
<archl> 。
<archl> ofan: 最近玩游戏玩多了。
<ofan> archl: 你？
<archl> ofan: 恩
<ofan> archl: 玩什么
<stock-cn> 最近有好玩的吗？
<archl> ofan:  ##crawl
<ofan> archl: 我等gta 4
<ofan> archl: 我等gta 5
<archl> ofan: 你我玩游戏的价值观完全不同。
<archl> ofan: 给我 GTA 我也不会玩的，我宁可画画。。。
<ofan> archl: 玩过暗黑2就知道这游戏很值得玩
<ofan> archl: 不过不是你那种类型
<roylez_> lainme: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5d738637tw1dufer7cq79j.jpg
<roylez_> lainme: http://pgbovine.net/PhD-memoir-epilogue.htm
<archl> ofan: 我玩游戏最活跃的是 2001年之前。
<archl> ofan: 暗黑2，没玩过。
<archl> roylez_:  好主席。。。
<roylez_> archl: .
<atmouse> test
<kk> atmouse, .. ..  ㍢ 
<stock-cn> 有好玩的软件吗？像dropbox这样的
<atmouse> stock-cn: 好玩？哪方面？
<maya> ofan: ^_^
<stock-cn> atmouse: 特别有用，又好用的，或者新功能的
<ofan> maya: 玛雅来了
<maya> ofan: 我有木有告诉我打607   数学98分- -
<atmouse> stock-cn: 额，。。。
<ofan> maya: 出成绩了？
<maya> ofan: 24号下午
<atmouse> maya: 定了吧，我们这里今天填志愿
<boyan> 考的不错嘛
<maya> atmouse: 7.3
<ofan> maya: 7月才出？
<maya> boyan: ( ⊙ o ⊙ )啊！  才高一本线25分
<stock-cn> 听说玛雅文明源自中国殷商时期文明？
<maya> ofan: 6.24
<ofan> maya: 总分604?
<maya> 607
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> maya: 厉害
<maya> 哪有哇。。。
<atmouse> 数学98 总分还能 607真是奇葩
<maya> 我数学98
<ofan> 我当年才500来分
<maya> atmouse: 哈哈哈
<stock-cn> 在玛雅人墓中发现了一些甲骨文
<ofan> 乱写的
<maya> stock-cn: 这个不知道- -
<atmouse> maya: 我想好了，你以后绝对是文艺'工作者
<maya> atmouse: 哈哈 人家数学失常好不好。。
<stock-cn> 玛雅人的雕塑也像殷商青铜器上的图案
<maya> 平时怎么也在120以上的。。   虽然我数学是真的不怎么好。。
<ofan> maya: 很正常，数学最后一道答题我就没做过
<atmouse> maya: 那得多乱涂才能涂成98
<stock-cn> 玛雅历法也和殷商时期接近
<maya> atmouse: ~~~~(>_<)~~~~   反正就是没考好啦  ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<ofan> maya: 可以报海洋大学
<maya> ofan: 那差多远啊。。。
<atmouse> maya报考古吧，专研究埃及以及玛雅文化
<ofan> maya: 应该没问题
<maya> ofan: 今年山东650成群啊
<stock-cn> 玛雅人的建筑风格也和中国殷商时期非常类似
<maya> ofan: 我同学一般都630左右
<ofan> maya: 满分还是750?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://juetuzhi.net/2012/07/ffffsssaaa.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 文艺药板，北斗七星 | 掘图志
<ofan> maya: 不是加分的吧
<maya> ofan: 这个还要怀疑 不是加分啊
<maya> ofan: 今年理综 英语超简单的
<ofan> maya: 这里好几个保送的犇人
<maya> ofan: （好吧。。  虽然我理综才205）
<ofan> maya: 奥 英语随便考
 * CyrusYzGTt 考不上大學的飄過
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: ^_&
<ofan> maya: 很bt啊，当年我们级部第一才620多
<ofan> maya: 不过人家今年拿了米国全奖phd...
<maya> ofan: 有木搞错。。 我们学校第一每年都680+啊
<hamo> maya: 好高啊..
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 求抱抱
<ofan> maya: 太bt了
<maya> ofan: 听说今年山东700+的都70多个
<ofan> 我记得我那年理科状元720? 卧槽他怎么不去火星
<maya> ofan: 我们学校我知道有个姑娘  702
<maya> 哈哈
<stock-cn> 玛雅人的风俗也和殷人十分相似
<ofan> maya: 都是考霸
<ofan> maya: 这跟我用外挂玩游戏没区别
<ofan> 都是重复劳动
<Gann> 700分以下都是普通智商
<ofan> 700以上是弱智？
 * hamo 天津今年有个748的...就差2了...
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> hamo: 虚传吧。。
<maya> 这种事你也信。。
<ofan> hamo: 托福，SAT山东都有有考满分的
<ofan> maya: 不要小看考霸
<maya> (⊙o⊙)…
<archl> 我哥才考了托福90%的分数
<roylez_> 都不是本尊，吹个啥
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<maya> 。。。
<ofan> roylez_: 这叫考霸文化
<ofan> 发现无论哪里都有考霸
<ofan> archl: http://i.imgur.com/D7xdb.png
<maya> ofan: 你啥时候回来啊
<archl> ofan: 。。。windows xp？？？
<ofan> maya: 不知道..
<maya> ofan: 之前todd哥给peet寄去两袋茶叶 花了48天才寄到 哈哈
<ofan> maya: ..
<ofan> archl: 虚拟机里
<archl> ofan:  https://tiles.crawl.develz.org/#watch-archl
<kk> archl ⇪ t: WebTiles - Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup
<ofan> archl: 主要是脚本是windows下的，mac下没有
<ofan> archl: 玩过，暗黑也是这个类型的
<maya> ofan: 君问归期未有期啊。。。
<ofan> archl: 暗黑有hardcore模式，跟crawl差不多
<archl> ofan: 哦。
<archl> 没玩过
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu长时间开机运行后一些网页无法打开 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379557 日常使用，ubuntu长时间开机运行（3-4天）后一些网页无法打开，清除cookies不行，换浏览器也不行，主要是gmail.com，google.com，web.qq.com，qq.com这些网站，百度正常，必须重启机器才行 …
<ofan> 朝鲜14岁女生保护金正日画像被淹死获嘉奖
<archl> ofan: 。。。
 * maya 啊~  主席~  我为护你而亡，我深感荣幸！~
<roylez_> maya: ...
<maya> roylez_: 此主席非彼主席啦  哈 还是 朝鲜不叫主席叫总统？
<roylez_> maya: 为我而死是应该滴，你也该当如此...
<maya> roylez_: 哈哈  好吧  谨遵主席教诲
<RAITAR> 大家好，ubuntu1204安装additional driversATI显卡驱动之后进入tty7，图形化界面不正常，只有桌面壁纸。请问有人知道应该怎么搞吗？谢谢
<ofan> RAITAR: grep /var/log/Xorg.0.log 'EE\|WW
<ofan> RAITAR: grep /var/log/Xorg.0.log 'EE\|WW'
<hamo> roylez_: 臭屁主席...
<ofan> 貌似写反了
<ofan> RAITAR: grep 'EE\|WW' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<RAITAR> 下面的吗，thank you
<RAITAR> 中文频道不够火爆啊。# ubuntu 很火，不过里面的交流看不懂。。。
<archl> RAITAR: 你需要啥。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装ubuntu出现这个问题怎么处理 啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379561 phy0->rt2800pci_load_firmware,Error -Unstable hardware.access failed,offset=0x00007010,value=0xffffffff,怎么处理啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 xc2444 — 2012-07-01 11:45
<RAITAR> 现在进入不了图形化界面，怎么修改grep
<RAITAR> 还是在哪里都可以，随便进入控制台就可以修改
<archl> 不懂
<RAITAR> 我的图形化界面进入不正常，想修改一下正常的
<archl> RAITAR: 卸掉之前的驱动/
<RAITAR> 奥。试试看吧。
<xymupdown> ofan在吗？RAMHOST的德国机房用过吗？怎么样？
<ofan> xymupdown: 中美连欧洲都很慢
<ofan> xymupdown: 慎用
<xymupdown> 。。。。他那里只有德国的了
<ofan> xymupdown: 买linode的吧
<ofan> xymupdown: 虽然价格很蛋疼
<xymupdown> linode 哪种方案可行呢？放个公司网站，平时没事翻翻墙什么的
<archl> ofan: 为啥中国这么喜欢美国呢。
<ofan> xymupdown: 最便宜的
<ofan> xymupdown: $20一个月
<xymupdown> 万网，商务中国，新网的我都用过，还不如godaddy呢
<ofan> xymupdown: 国内就算了，用的蛋疼到碎
<xymupdown> godaddy现在一天也就几小时能打开，抽的厉害
<ofan> godaddy也叫‘去你大爷的’
<ofan> xymupdown: 不好用
<xymupdown> 给我回信说，让我去和isp交涉！考了
<ofan> 人又跑了
<roylez_> iFvwm: 吾神
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有像sqlyog这样的软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379566 mysql用的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 crazyyujie — 2012-07-01 13:03
<imtxc> imtxc: test
<cfy> iFvwm: 神
<cfy> roylez_: 主席不是信马克思么
<roylez_> cfy: 你妹
<wiiw> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDIxNzUzMDQ0.html
<kk> wiiw,啥网址y 超级震撼！牛人自制小型原子弹核爆 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<cfy> python代码我可以剪切几行出来贴到别的地方，lisp代码我还得操心括号。
<cfy> quote:python代码我可以剪切几行出来贴到别的地方，lisp代码我还得操心括号。
<cfy> 怎么总有人说lisp的括号。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 括号不是可以自动搞出来的
<hamo> roylez_  你信马克思？
<roylez_> hamo: 你妹
<zodiac1111> 因为他们只能看到表面  的括号
<namoamitabuddha> () 的结构太强调 structured programming
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你喜欢 structured programming 么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不知道structured programming的定义
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 都是直接写的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你喜欢 goto 么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我喜欢jump
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: longjmp?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 什么longjmp?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: (if a b c)
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 对，然后？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: *** Eval error ***  Symbol's value as variable is void: a
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这不是结构化的么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。非结构化是怎么样的？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你经常用那个啥，call/cc 么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 好像是scheme的东西，不过不知道
<zodiac1111> #lisp-zh
<DrSabers> 热死了··
<cfy> DrSabers: 在空调房的，表示无压力
<DrSabers> 宿舍只有吊扇
<cfy> DrSabers: 去实验室
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 知道linux么？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 知道microemacs么？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: linus是怎么用microemacs写出linux的？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 这东西连高亮都没。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 然后？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 太神奇了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 怎么了？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 编辑器都是浮云了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我觉得 Knuth 写代码什么的也不需要 highlight, indent 啥的吧
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 只要有microemacs,就能写出linux了。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你看他 indent style 没规律的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这又不是每个人都能学的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: knuth不是程序员。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Knuth 写的，例如 compiler, emulator
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 好吧
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 问题在于，那些人无法学习
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 语言都是浮云
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Knuth 每年写很多代码
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 编辑器都是浮云。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: MMIX?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 对你来说就不是
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: knuth在用啥版本的emacs
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你问问
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我觉得现在让你用 nano 写 lisp 你就受不了了吧
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 对我来说也是，
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啥编辑器，我都写不出代码
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ……
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 用 vi 写你也写不了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: vi 也是没有 highlight 的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我用啥都写不了，当然用vi也写不了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不诚实
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 其实我是色盲
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有没有高亮无所谓
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不诚实
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你诚实么
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我觉得 IRC 经常掉
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 估计是有东西在干扰
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我也这么觉得
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你是说G.F.W么
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 未必
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我这里是H3C那破网络，或者我的网线
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你为啥扯开话题的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你为啥扯开话题
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你一开始说，你觉得没有高亮写 linux 很糟糕，后来又说你也看不出高亮，那不是前后矛盾？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你开始说你不知道linux
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我确实不能算知道，其实并没有必要知道。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那会花去我很多时间。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 是么
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我讨厌那些功能不完善的软件
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 所有软件功能都不完善的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我讨厌那些功能不完整的软件
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 好像一个编辑器，在最后几行上，你没有往前一个单词的功能的编辑器
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不是说完美，是说完善
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 其实你很少用这个功能。
<blambin> 对了 goagent的进程 是哪个呢？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我要用
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 因为它没有这个功能，我得看几十页的文档
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 话说，什么叫做在最后几行上
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 举个例子，我不是在说编辑器
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Linux源里面会自动更新amd发布的新驱动么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379569 据说amd又发布新驱动了，想问一下这些官方驱动会不会在源里面更新？都有哪些发行版会自动更新？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 coliuster — 2012-07-01 14:07
<LOL_> Cell broadcast是什么意思?手机广播?这是啥
<LOL_> 还有A类地址的广播地址不明白
<raitar> Cell Broadcast (CB) messaging is a mobile technology feature defined by the ETSI’s GSM committee and is part of the GSM standard. It is also known as Short message service-Cell Broadcast (SMS-CB).
<raitar> 就是小区广播的意思
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04和11.10 安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379572 本人新手，想安装win7 ubuntu双系统，这两天试了一下ubuntu12.04和11.10 各种安装问题。 首先是硬盘安装12.04，发现安装到一半出现无法挂载安装光盘，百度无果， 接下来改11.10 desktop版，又出现找不到iso …
<LOL_> Win7 怎么查广播地址
<raitar> 这个不懂
<z234234> hoxily: win怎么查看广播地址
<z234234> ipconfig少了个broadcast,ifconfig少了个gateway，这两个猥琐货
<z234234> iFvwm: 召唤ee
<z234234> MeaCulpa: win下咋查broadcast
<z234234> OT_iux: hi
<z234234> stardiviner: .
<z234234> shellex: 小猫咪
<stardiviner> z234234: 你搜索windows broadcast 命令不就有了?
<shellex> z234234: a ?
<z234234> stardiviner: 我没搜索出来
<z234234> shellex: windows咋查broadcast
<raitar> 这个应该可以搜吧，百度娘
<shellex> z234234: 啥意思
<z234234> raitar: 我不知道关键字是啥
<z234234> shellex: 查广播地址
<z234234> shellex: ipconfig里面好像没给出广播地址
<z234234> ifconfig里面没给出网关，
<z234234> 两个猥琐货
<z234234> stardiviner: 帮忙查下，怎么查广播地址
<z234234> shellex: 小猫咪
<stardiviner> 确实没能找到相关的命令, 懒得深入找, 自己干吧 good luck
<z234234> stardiviner: ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<shellex> z234234: 我不懂啊
<z234234> shellex: 。。。
<shellex> z234234: 怎么了
<stardiviner> z234234: 我不懂broadcast具体是什么, 不过我之看到ifconfig里有 UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST , 况且我帮你查过一回, 你Y就是欠啊
<stardiviner> z234234: 自己去#linux #windows之类的频道问问不就得了?
<z234234> stardiviner: 好吧，我为刚才的话想你道歉
<raitar> 这个好高端啊。
<z234234> stardiviner: ifconfig里面有broadcast, broadcast好像是广播地址
<stardiviner> 这里的高手没有英文频道的多, 而且这里高手大多不回答问题, 都忙
<z234234> stardiviner: 我刚去##windows，里面貌似也没人搭理俺。。。
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 终于在UrbanTerror里干过了最猛的bot…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379575 服务器列表里只有 [clx]TigerPower的ping低于200……没事儿就进这服练练枪 开始总被lolbot虐的体无完肤，今天终于打出了最高分 哦耶～ LR300 vs LR300， 用SR-8打出这成绩就不值得炫耀了 2012-07 …
<stardiviner> z234234: 你问的问题可能被淹没了,可能问的不够好, 可能确实是个简单的问题以至于人家懒得理你
<z234234> stardiviner: 应该是最后一种情况，太简单了。。。
<z234234> shellex: 我想知道本地所在子网的广播地址
<z234234> shellex: 但我现在是在win下
<shellex> z234234: 不晓得...我的ipconfig也没有
<z234234> shellex: 那怎么查？ifconfig里面好像没gateway,ipcongfig里面好像没broadcast, 它们太猥琐了
<shellex> z234234: Linux下可以用ip 系列的命令吧
<stardiviner> z234234: 查了详细, 都只有设定广播地址的,例子里通常是192.168.1.255, 这个是内网地址.(大概是,不懂网络), 所以....不清楚
<z234234> shellex: ipconfig ?
<shellex> 不是
<shellex> 就是ip
<z234234> stardiviner: 广播地址不会让自己设吧，
<z234234> stardiviner: 我现在想知道a类ip的广播地址是咋回事
<stardiviner> z234234: 是可以自己设的, 在手动联网或者什么的时候, e.g. ifconfig [IP] broadcast 192.168.1.255
<wiiw> route print
<shellex> z234234:  ip route 有网关
<shellex> z234234: ip addr有广播
<stardiviner> z234234: 这种高深理论的事情, 要么问高手专家,要么自己再多去看看书...
<z234234> shellex: 哦，那win下怎么查呀
<shellex> z234234: 不知道...
<stardiviner> shellex: 没看到broadcast地址啊 ip addr
<shellex> stardiviner: brd就是吧
<stardiviner>   ➜ ip addr show | grep brd                                    chris § localhost   ⑆
<stardiviner>     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
<stardiviner>     link/ether c8:9c:dc:58:a6:78 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<stardiviner> 怎么只有IPv6的啊?
<shellex> brd 这个咯
<stardiviner> shellex: ipv4不是应该4个:的么?
<wiiw> ipconfig /all
<z234234> wiiw: win下怎么查broadcast
<shellex> stardiviner: 这个是mac地址...
 * shellex ft了
<stardiviner> shellex: 你不是说是brd么? 上面的就是brd啊
<wiiw> z234234: route print
<stardiviner> 这网络协议真纠结....
<z234234> wiiw: route print里面没看到broadcast之类的字样，里面貌似只有network destination netmask  gateway interface metric
<z234234> persistent routes: none
<wiiw> z234234: 我也不懂
<z234234> wiiw: 同一子网下能arp广播吗
<wiiw> z234234: 能吧
<z234234> wiiw: 关键是现在是不知道广播地址。。。
<z234234> wiiw: 更不爽的是，是个a类地址。。。
<wiiw> z234234: http://topic.csdn.net/t/20000803/18/23379.html
<kk> wiiw,啥网址y 知道了IP地址，如何计算他的广播地址？ - 专题开发/技术/项目 / 网络通信
<wiiw> 1.   子网掩码与IP地址进行位与运算，得到网络地址                     ,,,,,,       2.   网络地址   |   (~子网掩码)，得出广播地址
<wiiw> |：位或运算；   ~：按位取反
<z234234> 好牛X啊
<z234234> ip and mask出来网络地址
<z234234> 网络掩码又是什么
<z234234> 哦
<wiiw> 掩码就是 mask
<wiiw> http://network.51cto.com/art/200512/14357.htm
<kk> wiiw,啥网址y 彻底明白IP地址――计算相关地址 - 51CTO.COM
<z234234> 这是标准算法？
<wiiw> 国际标准
<wiiw> ISO认证
<wiiw> 和ipv9没有任何关系
<wiiw> https://www.google.com/#hl=zh-CN&newwindow=1&safe=off&q=如何计算广播地址
<kk> wiiw ⇪ t: Google
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://serverfault.com/questions/403732/anyone-else-experiencing-high-rates-of-linux-server-crashes-during-a-leap-second
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: debian - Anyone else experiencing high rates of Linux server crashes during a leap second day? - Server Fault
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 公司的电脑，开了ntp服务，不知道是不是这样搞当机了
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 公司内部讨论这个讨论了2天..
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 这个是在特定的内核版本才有问题
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 内核会panic
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 我觉得某些人真是蛋疼，一秒就一秒，谁在乎啊
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 你这P.h.D说出这话不对啊...要严谨啊，亲，严谨啊...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 闰秒，每几年就麻烦一次。如果不闰，几千年才会有一个小时的问题
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 眼镜你妹
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 而且这个bug不容易触发...要在那一秒的时候，task_running>1才会出现...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 那些愚蠢的生物，在几千年前就开始玩包了啊 http://jandan.net/2012/07/01/worlds-oldest-purse.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 世界上最古老的钱包，镶满了狗牙
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://jandan.net/2012/06/29/manuscript-doodles.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 何其低俗焉：中世纪手稿上的涂鸦
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 重口...
<z234234> 我好想明白了
<imtxc> google日历里面的农历不能用了么?
<z234234> ip and mask 得出网络地址，通过mask看出有多少个主机位，然后直接在网络地址中把主机的位全换成1，就是该子网的广播地址
<z234234> \b: hi
<\b> z234234: lo
<DrSabers> 好安静
<z234234> wiiw: 我好像明白怎么算广播地址了，先通过mask查出有多少个主机位，然后让ip和mask进行and运算，然后把算出来的网络地址中的主机位全换成1，就是广播地址
<z234234> \b: 我上面说的这种计算广播地址的方法对不对？
<\b> z234234: yap
<z234234> \b: 我的那本教材里有个名词叫子网号，它是啥
<\b> z234234: 不知道，英文名是啥?
<z234234> \b: 没给。。。
<z234234> \b: 那本神奇的教材从来没给过英文名，人家在最后的参考文献里竟然有百度。。。
<z234234> \b: 那是本神奇的教材，一个叫李志球的传奇人物写的
<z234234> \b: 同一本书里，同一个东西，他上一章还在用网络id描述，下一章就直接用网络地址描述，说的都还是同一个东西，牛人呀
<\b> z234234: 那你换一本书就行了
<z234234> \b: 不知道名字。。。
<z234234> \b: 有这方面的经典教材没
<\b> z234234: 有一些。
<\b> z234234: 去找本国外的就错不了
<DrSabers> opera turbo 是什么原理
<z234234> \b: 给两个名字，我上京东看看
<DrSabers> 能够实现真正的加速么？
<\b> z234234: 图书馆里应该能借，不用买
<\b> z234234: 等看完了之后，再决定要不要买一本
<z234234> \b: 没去过图书馆，不知道位置。。。
<wiiw> DrSabers: 如果算法好，可以实现p2sp
<wiiw> DrSabers: opera那个没感觉快。
<z234234> \b: mask的前面连续为1的位是什么意义
<DrSabers> 什么叫 p2sp
<\b> z234234: mask 啊
<\b> z234234: 有一本 tanenbaum 的，中文大概叫»计算机网络« 。 不过不仅仅讲 ip
<DrSabers> 我也没感觉快····
<\b> z234234: tanenbaum 就是那个写 minix 的
<wiiw> DrSabers: 比如你访问youtube,很慢，国外某人使用opera,可以给你发送一些数据，帮你访问youtube
<\b> z234234: 你先借着看看，是不是你需要的，再决定要不要买
<wiiw> DrSabers: p2sp算法很多的。
<z234234> \b: mask中全为1的位没意义？就是为了可以从mask中查出主机位？
<alvin_rxg> \b: 重新扫描了下频道，多了几个广告频道…… http://code.bulix.org/02qnfb-81763?raw
<\b> alvin_rxg: ...
<\b> z234234: 你的子网就是由 mask 定的啊
<alvin_rxg> \b: 还有一个 tagesschau24
<z234234> \b: 我知道mask中全为0的位是主机位，然后可以知道该子网有多少台主机，我想知道mask中前边全为1的位有没有什么意义
<\b> z234234: 全为 1  不就只剩下你自已了吗?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 你那边有线的也是数字电视了吗？
<\b> z234234: 你说的子网编号是不是那个二进制位数 /24 之类的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 有。但我用 dvbt 的收不到
<\b> alvin_rxg: 只有卫星电视
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不在同一个频率
<alvin_rxg> \b: :/
<z234234> \b: 比如mask : 11111111 11111111 11111111 00000000,这里面8个0代表2^8台主机，那前边24个1有什么意义
<\b> z234234: 你的 ip 的前三项固定， 变化的是最后的那几位 00000000
<\b> alvin_rxg: 厨房里有公用的电视
<z234234> \b: 只是为了固定不变的地址？
<alvin_rxg> \b: 公用的似乎不太能随便想看啥就看啥吧。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不过在这里用不到电视。要看什么电影、电视剧，直接 dcpp 就行了
<alvin_rxg> :| 呃呃
<\b> alvin_rxg: 而且局域网里有许多广播的频道。能用 vlc 搜索出来
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那个电视没人看..
<alvin_rxg> \b: 这都有。。。
<gebjgd> 香港最近真热闹啊
<\b> alvin_rxg:  最多公用的电视有两个小女孩呆在那里看
<alvin_rxg> \b: vlc 怎么搜索局域网内广播的 steam ？
<gebjgd> 看来我档要大开杀戒了
<\b> z234234: 嗯，如果我猜对你的意思的话
<z234234> gebjgd: ...你撸你的管就好了，反正在杀也杀不到你那去，到是我这时时刻刻活在大开杀戒的危险之中，你想法把我也带到你那去咋样
<\b> alvin_rxg: 有什么上传图片的网站吗
<alvin_rxg> \b: dropbox, imagebin, uploadpie
 * z234234 误人子弟的课本实在是该烧掉，
 * z234234 为了那点钱，坑害多少学子呀，唉
<\b> alvin_rxg: http://uploadpie.com/1G7tv
<\b> alvin_rxg: 还有一个 HD 频道 http://uploadpie.com/Nl8Fd
<\b> alvin_rxg: 如果遇到有些节目，像足球之类的，还会再开几个频道
<alvin_rxg> \b: 这 playlist 好强大 :)
<gebjgd> z234234: 不管
<yall> gebjgd: 那啥J.T.H.啥的。还有那啥啥啥。
<thomasxie> \b: 什么东西啊
<\b> thomasxie: vlc
<gebjgd> yall: JTH是什么
<gebjgd> yall: 你怕毛？
<thomasxie> \b: vlc这么强大么，还是你另外配置的
<alvin_rxg> \b: 只有一个人开放了……而且还只是音乐和图片……
<yall> gebjgd: irc有记录
<\b> alvin_rxg: ...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 但 Das Erste 能看。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 之前有足球的时候还有更多的频道
<gebjgd> yall: arch没有
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那个 plug & play 好像只是 samba
<alvin_rxg> \b: 那今晚8点多的时候看看，看有谁广播
<alvin_rxg> :|
<z234234> :|
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不过要看什么，直接在 dcpp 上找就行了
<alvin_rxg> 呃呃，我这没 dcpp。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 于是我就不看电视了
<alvin_rxg> ~_~
<thomasxie> \b: 除了装vlc还要装什么啊
<\b> thomasxie: ?
<thomasxie> \b: 你只装了vlc么
<thomasxie> \b: 还是装了什么插件
<\b> thomasxie: 没装 vlc 的插件
<thomasxie> \b: 哦
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 光光，中午吃的啥呀
<\b> alvin_rxg: http://uploadpie.com/MiALN 这是我们强大的地方
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 你还没到吃午饭的时间。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那几个高亮的是 favorite
<alvin_rxg> :|
<thomasxie> \b: 这是哪里啊
<thomasxie> \b: 你们学校么
<\b> alvin_rxg: 每个人共享的比我总共的硬盘空间还大
<alvin_rxg> 求美女，求美女一起去 schützenfest 看看
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你不是大越南妺了吗
<alvin_rxg> 没
<z234234> :|
<z23423423> \b: 同一子网为什么不能联机打war3?
<roylez_> alvin_rxg: 无遮大会？
<alvin_rxg> roylez_: ?
<roylez_> alvin_rxg: schützenfest
<roylez_> alvin_rxg: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8245bf01tw1dug4fpov0eg.gif
<z23423423> roylez_: 腿不够长哦
<alvin_rxg> 嫩女朋友？  <3
<z23423423> alvin_rxg: 同一子网为什么不能打war3?
<z23423423> roylez_: 你知道不
<roylez_> 没这需求
<\b> z23423423: 看看神马防火墙之类的设置
<z23423423> roylez_: ...总不能为了打游戏去建个局域网吧
<roylez_> 必须的
<z23423423> \b: 防火墙什么的都关了，还是ping不通
<z23423423> \b: 也联不了网
<hoxily> z23423423: 为什么不用11，qq。。。对战平台？
<Yushizi> hamachi也行
<z23423423> hoxily: 想知道为什么同一子网的不能打war3的原因
<hoxily> 你用什么建的局域网？
<hoxily> CMCC-EDU？
<z23423423> hoxily: 没建立局域网，但是同一子网里的，我用ip 和mask进行与运算，它们的网络地址一样，是一个子网的
<hoxily> z23423423: 详细数据？
<z23423423> hoxily: 什么详细数据？
<hoxily> z23423423: ipconfig /all
<z23423423> caleb-: 大师
<caleb-> z23423423: 晚上好
<z23423423> caleb-: 为什么同一子网的不能打war3呢？
<caleb-> 被 battlenet ban 了？
<z23423423> \b: 防火墙神马的都关了，还是不能联机打war3,而且还ping不通
<z23423423> caleb-: 不是连战网，是想在一个子网内两台机子联机玩，
<\b> z23423423: 其它 http 之类的服务能访问 ？
<z23423423> \b: 两台机子都能正常访问互联网
<z23423423> \b: 额，我好像突然记起来war3里面联机打的选项好像是局域网，还有一个是战网，
<caleb-> XD
<iFvwm> 局域网对战，都是upd ipx的
<hoxily> 对战平台是什么原理？ VPN吗？
<z23423423> 那个war3里面没有子网的选项，这是不是就意味着同一子网的就不能联机玩了
<z23423423> 是一个子网的但不是一个局域网的还是完不了war3.。。
<Yushizi> 我猜是不是 没有局域网的广播功能
<z23423423> Yushizi: 子网也有广播功能吧
<Yushizi> 有软件可以指定IP连
<z23423423> 暗黑好像是指定ip连的
<iFvwm> 按道理是vpn。至于平台走不走标准，就难说了。 hoxily
<hoxily> 哦。。。
<z23423423> Yushizi: 求软件名
<iFvwm> 国产软件，很少走标准的。不知道
<z23423423> iFvwm: 那我们能不能建一个虚拟局域网玩，
<Yushizi> lancraft.exe
<iFvwm> 都可以自己建立嘛。 z23423423
<iFvwm> hamachi就干这个的
<z23423423> iFvwm: 不会建立虚拟局域网
<Yushizi> hamachi 这个可以建虚拟局域网玩吧
 * iFvwm 只是不喜欢破war3
<roylez_> iFvwm: 吾神
<roylez_> iFvwm: 求赐元宝
<iFvwm> roylez_: 有银行帐号没？
<roylez_> iFvwm: 元宝，不需要现金...
<ttgm> 大家好
<iFvwm> roylez_: 笨了吧。你只需要答：有
<kk> ttgm, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<roylez_> iFvwm: ...
<iFvwm> 立马有转账，你就有纸元宝了。
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 『求助』Andriod 反编译，APK编译出错。求高手指点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379597 已经安装好了JAVA环境，和相应的工具以及APK。但是在编译某些APK的时候还是出错。有些能反编译不能会编译，有些直接不能反编译。 这个是ApexLauncher反编译后不修改直接回 …
<z23423423> hamachi这个名字跟蛤蟆吃似的
<z23423423> 改成chihama比较好
<z23423423> 吃蛤蟆
<iFvwm> 咋没一个看电影的邮件列表。 roylez_
<roylez_> 看电影的脑子残到不能懂邮件列表了
<gebjgd> iFvwm: 因为不需要邮件列表就有电影看
<iFvwm> gebjgd: 你不想更加自由么？
<gebjgd> iFvwm: 怎么自由
<gebjgd> ？
<iFvwm> 。。自己理解。。
<iFvwm> 无聊，打仗去
<gebjgd> iFvwm: 直接用风行 pps 什么电影都有了
<xiangjianfeng> 有谁编译过mplayer 的vdpau
<xiangjianfeng> 求教。。。。
<\b> 青天白日的，怎么又有人摇床...
<gebjgd> 你羡慕吧
<\b> gebjgd: 多恶心的事
<roylez_> \b: 羡慕就直说
<\b> roylez_: 我条件也不差，机会也有许多，有啥好羡慕的
<\b> 只是摇摇停停的，噪音下做不了事
<freeayu> 晚上有欧州杯决赛
<\b> 西班牙和意大利……不看了
<\b> test
<kk> \b, .. ..  ㍬ 
<\b> 连了 vpn 居然不断线
<woju> \b: 看哪个网站？facebook?twitter?
<\b> woju:  http://ieeexplore.ieee.org
<kk> \b,啥网址y IEEE Xplore - Home
<woju> \b: 这个网站直接连也能看吧？
<\b> woju:  只能看个标题...
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 有人安装 grub 2.0了么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379606 效果如何？最好上图啊，顺便求安装教程 统计信息: 发表于 由 tommmm3 — 2012-07-01 20:34
<RAITAR> 引导还有必要换吗
<RAITAR> 表示本人安装个显卡驱动到现在一直进不了图形化界面。今天不知道怎么的回光返照，可是接着iu不行了，哎。。。
<RAITAR> 有人知道这个到底怎么彻底解决吗
<xiaomo> 有用 awesome 的么..awesome 的 titlebar 上面的东西代表啥意思啊.没弄明白。
<thomasxie> 有没有推荐一下emacs的好教程啊
<thomasxie> 最好是一天能够看完的
<iFvwm>  Cannot send to channel 是什么原因？ irc房间不准发言？
<RAITAR> 这不是正常吗
<iFvwm> 。其他房间啊
<RAITAR> 支持中文编码吗，那个房间
<iFvwm> nnnd 的确是没identify
<joerh99> admin
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/219060 nnnd 现在国外都睡觉
<Aoy_c`> xiaomo: titlebar ?
<xiaomo> Aoy_c`, 啊. awesome 自己有 titlebar. 把 signal 那的配置取消注释了就有了。
<xiaomo> Aoy_c`, http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/FAQ#How_to_control_titlebars.3F
<kk> xiaomo,啥网址y FAQ - awesome
<hamo> roylez_: .
<roylez_> hamo: .
<roylez_> hamo: 2你肥来啦
<hamo> roylez_: 吃的好爽...
<NoIE> http://www.umbrellacorporation.net/index.php?ulang=zh_CN
<kk> NoIE,啥网址y 保护伞公司
<xiaomo> kk, tt
<WZUYANG> @cfy,在？
<cfy> WZUYANG: 怎么?
<kk> xiaomo, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍭ 
<WZUYANG> cfy： 你还在学校不？
<cfy> WZUYANG: 还在
<WZUYANG> cfy：你下学期的acm国际比赛去不去？
<cfy> WZUYANG: 有国际的？
<cfy> WZUYANG: 我不知道，我要准备考研，不知道有没有时间
<WZUYANG> cfy：貌似有的
<WZUYANG> cfy：我也不是很清楚。。。。。。 哦 考研好
<cfy> WZUYANG: 得走一步看一步
<cfy> WZUYANG: 你们有保研么？
<cfy> iFvwm: 用过sccb么？
<cfy> iFvwm: i2c么？
<WZUYANG> cfy： 不知道 貌似 其他有吧
<cfy> WZUYANG: 哦
<WZUYANG> cfy：这个不是很清楚的  保研 貌似 要学分基点很高的
<WZUYANG> cfy： 可能 一个学院有几个名额吧 都不关心的
<cfy> WZUYANG: 哦。。。这样
<cfy> iFvwm: 神呢?
<cfy> WZUYANG: 你回家了？
<WZUYANG> cfy： 没有呢 现在在杭州 玩两天 回家
<cfy> WZUYANG: 哦。唉，还有比赛要比。。苦。。
<WZUYANG> cfy：我决定这个暑假玩C  下学期开学去参加acm比赛的
<cfy> WZUYANG: 没那么容易吧
<WZUYANG> 处方药
<cfy> WZUYANG: 再说吧，如果你一个人的话
<cfy> WZUYANG: 我再带一个人，怎么样？
<WZUYANG> cfy;和人组队
<WZUYANG> cfy：我们组好了 。。。。。
<WZUYANG> cfy：都是我们学院马上大四的
<cfy> WZUYANG: 哦。。那算了，2013年上半学期，还有acm
<cfy> WZUYANG: 我准备参加这个，也只是准备。也不一定有时间
<WZUYANG> cfy： 嗯嗯 准备准备 还没有参加过什么大型的比赛了 这个去看看怎么样的
<WZUYANG> cfy： 貌似其他两个兴趣特大 我就跟他们去看看了
<cfy> WZUYANG: 哦。呵呵,那加油吧
<WZUYANG> cfy： 嘿嘿 这个暑假 不接触win了
<cfy> WZUYANG: 额，我还在win下写程序呢。。。。
<WZUYANG> cfy：。。。。。。。。。不写C#
<cfy> WZUYANG: 嗯？
<WZUYANG> cfy：貌似 除C# 其他的linux下都能解决吧
<cfy> WZUYANG: 嵌入式开发呢,
<WZUYANG> cfy： 没有接触过。。。。。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 怎样实现在一个浏览器中同时登录两个帐号（同一网站）？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379610 例如，我用firefox登录这个论坛，再新标签页打开这个网站时，会自动登录到现在已登陆的帐号，要想换个马甲，必须退出这个帐号重新登录。 有没有办法同时登录 …
<WZUYANG> 两个浏览器
<WZUYANG> 一个 貌似 困恩
<WZUYANG> 困难
<cfy> WZUYANG: 呵呵
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 哥到家了~ cc \rs imtxc
<cfy> WZUYANG: 走了，会寝室去
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 终于到了呀
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 这么早就走~
<WZUYANG> cfy：88
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 下午六点就到了, 然后各种吃饭~
<little_imadper_a> cfy: 各种聊天~
<cfy> little_imadper_a: T_T,回寝室休息去
<cfy> little_imadper_a: 呵呵
<little_imadper_a> cfy: bye~
<cfy> little_imadper_a: bye
<cfy> WZUYANG: 寝室各种蟑螂。。
<WZUYANG> cfy：E区？
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 实习生每天几点上班?~
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 朝9晚6 但是可以浮动
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 九点过去, 估计只有前台吧...
<hamo> little_imadper_a: 别听他的...
<little_imadper_a> hamo: 啥?
<hamo> little_imadper_a: 10点准备去就可以了...
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 嗯...
<gebjgd> 这午觉睡得爽啊
<little_imadper_a> hamo: .... 这个略夸张吧?
<\rs> little_imadper_a: 住哪儿？
<little_imadper_a> \rs: 先住家里吧, 朝阳区
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 实习生嘛, 就尽量收敛点
<\rs> hamo: 配置过 bind ?看什么好
<little_imadper_a> \rs: 等过些天看看能不能找到同学的宿舍住
<little_imadper_a> adam8157我也是这么觉得的
<gebjgd> 三里屯
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: hr跟我说, 别九点到, 到了只能跟前台聊天
 * hamo 怨念！！！
<hamo> \rs: 曾经比赛的时候陪过
<hamo> \rs: 配过
<little_imadper_a> hamo: 你对谁怨念? hr还是前台?
<hamo> \rs: 就看他配置文件的信息就好，关键是要配好zone
<hamo> little_imadper_a: hr
<hamo> little_imadper_a: 和前台..
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 930到吧
<adam8157> hamo: 哈哈哈
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 恩, 好~
<hamo> adam8157 滚粗...
<little_imadper_a> hamo: 哈哈哈~ 前台漂亮吗~? 要是漂亮的话, 我就九点到, 到了之后和妹子聊天~
<hamo> little_imadper_a: 挺可爱的...
<MeaCulpa> .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<shellex> 照片？
<little_imadper_a> hamo: 刚吃西瓜去了~
 * little_imadper_a 回家就是爽~
<adam8157> hamo: 哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你明天午饭哪里出
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: kfc？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_:好
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 善，今天推子还算成功
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 明天我可以来单位了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 是吗，明天我请教请教
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 恩，给你观摩成果
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，童第周
<MeaCulpa> 没电视看
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你明天直接KFC咯
<gebjgd> roylez_: MeaCulpa 垃圾食品
<fivesheep> gebjgd: yo
<gebjgd> fivesheep: no
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 有肉，有原型肉的，都不是垃圾食品
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 油炸食品
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 还是吃激素长大的鸡
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 油炸食品比那些苏打，添加剂处理的肉健康得多
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 天天吃试试看
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 中餐用油更猛，油炸还算接触少的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 会怎样？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 中餐有不用油的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 天天吃大排面试试看
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 东北的乱炖
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...你还是不是中国人了
<MeaCulpa> 东北...
<MeaCulpa> 乱炖...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 东北不是中餐？
<MeaCulpa> 乱炖里的肉还没我嘴巴大，无视
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 蒸煮照样可以
<MeaCulpa> 乱炖不厚道
<MeaCulpa> 中餐主流还是用油
<MeaCulpa> 蒸煮都不是主流
<MeaCulpa> 素食为主的民族，用油一定是主流
<MeaCulpa> 否则分解合成消化蛋白质和某些维生素的效率太低
<MeaCulpa> 只有肉食为主的民族才会轻度烹饪，保留那些容易被破坏的营养素
<MeaCulpa> 爱斯基摩人在只有肉吃的时候，必须生吃，否则就挂了
<MeaCulpa> 那些素食的和尚都拼命放油
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 乱炖没法吃啊，配料多，主料少，小
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你这思想就是错的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我还没读课本的时候就读营养学著作了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 中餐多了 8大菜系
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 垮炖杂鱼, 听说过吗?~
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不是所有的都要用油
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 没法吃...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那是你没法吃
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 好多主料的~
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我没说所有，我只是说用油是主流
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 不爽
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 怎么就没法吃了~ 多好吃~~
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 地域不同 中华民族从一开始就不是一家子
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 观念就不同
<MeaCulpa> 乱炖是东北劣根性的体现，雷声大，雨点小，配料多，主料少
<MeaCulpa> 到东北，实诚的都带我去吃棒子肉，爱忽悠的带我去吃乱炖
<MeaCulpa> 要吃点肉被烫一嘴泡泡，不喜欢
<gebjgd> 上海劣根性不浓？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 各地都有咯
<gebjgd> 那就是了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: nod. 强扭的瓜不甜.... 其实本来就不是铁板一块
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 上海菜太油腻~~
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我也是。
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 同意
 * MeaCulpa 不喜欢任何炖菜，不喜欢汤面
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 早就应该联邦制 各省独立
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
 * MeaCulpa 不喜欢任何要烫一嘴泡才能吃到的东西
<fivesheep> 如此大的国家. 不用联邦制, 其实世界范围内都很奇葩
<archl> MeaCulpa: 可是我喜欢羊肉汤
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 快了快了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我也喜欢，但那烫好吃啊，我说的是那些，明明汤没味道，还要上好多的那种
<MeaCulpa> s/烫/汤
<fivesheep> 从人口 到国土范围. 同一级别的国家没哪个不是联邦的
 * MeaCulpa 最讨厌别人吃汤面，会发出很恶心的嗖嗖声，我尝试不发这种声，结果就是烫一嘴泡，讨厌汤面
<archl> 其实省和联邦，区别很大么。。。
<archl> 和日本比就行了
<gebjgd> archl: 差远了
<gebjgd> archl: 自制自己立法
<archl> gebjgd: 中国就没那么远。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 省是中央集权
<gebjgd> archl: 恩 因为中国人素质低？
<MeaCulpa> 中国跨省路费比任何联邦制国家高得多~
<MeaCulpa> 比好多国家只见过关都多的多
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 汤面可以用汤勺
<archl> 汤面是什么？
<archl> lol
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我一般都把汤先倒出来了，两者分开再吃
<archl> 汤面不就是吃面和作料，把汤倒掉的东西吗/
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那样也行 起码比油炸的健康
<little_imadper_a> roylez_: 你们ibm的人, 好奇怪, 吃东西...
<MeaCulpa> archl: :)
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不一定哦
<hamo> little_imadper_a: 你这个打击面过大了...
<MeaCulpa> little_imadper_a: 不要以偏盖全嘛
<gebjgd> little_imadper_a: 18摸福利差 不吃油炸的吃什么
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: +1
<MeaCulpa> 油炸的便宜，有肉
<MeaCulpa> 不油炸的都tmd假的，用小苏打发，用面粉混
<MeaCulpa> 尤其魔都，魔都你基本买到的熟牛肉都是加过面粉的
<gebjgd> little_imadper_a: 福利好的还是公务员 家里连食物都不需要买。全部特供
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<little_imadper_a> hamo: 哈哈~ 要的就是这个效果~
<hamo> little_imadper_a: 啥时候去上班？
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 你最怪而已~~  哈哈, 要的就是这个效果~
<little_imadper_a> hamo: 下下周一~
<archl> little_imadper_a: 你以前是 imapder 对不？
<little_imadper_a> gebjgd: 呃, 当不了呀~
<little_imadper_a> archl: 是
<archl> little_imadper_a: 。。。
<gebjgd> little_imadper_a: 推倒一个官2代 就行了
<little_imadper_a> archl: 怎么了? 以前的名字太短了, 不霸气
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 德国香肠不错，肘子，也不错
<archl> little_imadper_a: 被 阿当收了？
<little_imadper_a> gebjgd: .... 问题就是弄不了呀
<little_imadper_a> archl: 恩
<archl> little_imadper_a: 变小弟了
<MeaCulpa> mb, 帽帽买卖真好
<little_imadper_a> archl: 哈哈~
<\b> little_imadper_a: 那就找个干爹
<little_imadper_a> MeaCulpa: 过些天给你生意做?
<hamo> MeaCulpa: adam8157现在卖人很专业了...
<little_imadper_a> \b: ......
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 对了 生意呢?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 实习生没钱拿得
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我前段时间倾力发展的阿三，现在在Raleigh做大阿三跟班了，我们这里太没竞争力
<little_imadper_a> adam8157: 明天给你发过去吧~
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: .
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 实习结束以后，你再卖一次咯
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不行的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 很多阿三/
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 阿三考虑的东西不一样...
<gebjgd> archl: 你回到党的怀抱了？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 貌似我们总部就在Raleigh
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 很多都在。我们这里的有关x86的老家也在
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Raleigh废人多
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我们的X86部门就是跟着RH估计
<archl> gebjgd: 快乐
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 就像我们win 码农总部在Seatle
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不会吧, 我们这小公司...
<adam8157> a
<adam8157> archl: 罗姐好
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不小，x86头牌
<gebjgd> archl: 还赖在袋鼠国呢？
<gebjgd> archl: 再不推倒表妹你就真的要回到党国的怀抱了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: RH是宇宙之光~~~ x86的宇宙
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 0_0
<hamo> adam8157 看我多好...果断给你机会重新卖一次
<adam8157> hamo: 卖了也没用, 别说还没成功
<little_imadper_a> hamo: 你回rh了?
<hamo> adam8157 伤心啊...
<MeaCulpa> 欧洲人踢球，央shit怎么那么屁颠屁颠
<adam8157> little_imadper_a: 名字太长了...
<adam8157> hamo: 今晚看球么
<im> adam8157: hi
<hamo> adam8157 我算知道你为啥说某人要走了...我看到招聘广告了...
<adam8157> im: ...
<hamo> adam8157 不看...明天要上班...我是模范员工..
<adam8157> hamo: pm me link please
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<adam8157> hamo: pls
<hamo> adam8157 你不是这么知道的啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 当然不是, 我很敏锐的
<hamo> adam8157 NB
<\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\> \nick \b
<hamo> adam8157 真心NB
<adam8157> im: 起个有意义的nick
<adam8157> hamo: pm me pls
<hamo> adam8157 =我找找
<adam8157> imadper: great
<\b> alvin_rxg: 无聊了，不想写论文了..
<imadper> ad
<\b> gebjgd: 在做甚呢
<imadper> adam8157: 这名字被注册了, 每次都得认证....
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，为啥中国没有卖家用烘干机
<roylez_> hamo: .
<hamo> roylez_: .
<gebjgd> \b: 看新闻
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有卖的, 少
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups  cc MeaCulpa hamo 
<MeaCulpa> 没看到过，晾衣服，折衣服太无聊了，还靠天
<zodiac1111> 有人用过opencv的cvWriteFrame函数将一个图片写入视频吗?我用的x264,也有编码器(至少没报错)但最后生成的视频文件只有0byte
 * hamo afk
<dchxcrow> morning
<baibian> kaiyuan
<alvin_rxg> 有啥好的 html 文档阅读工具？  拿鼠标在浏览器里点击很累…
<MeaCulpa> alvin_rxg: vimperator/pentadactyl
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa: 能不能黑屏白字？
<slucx> alvin_rxg, 黑屏白字，装黑客呢？
 * slucx haha
 * alvin_rxg hahaha
<yall> 强烈呼吁emacs
<alvin_rxg> 我还是保护好我的手指吧，为了将来的女朋友/老婆
<slucx> alvin_rxg, 汗
<slucx> alvin_rxg, 常用的没多少键，都挺好按的
<gebjgd> 感觉debian的字体渲染比arch的要好
<gebjgd> 香港40万人是游行 大公报报道"香港40万人上街赏烟花"
<dchxcrow> 大公报 还以为会客观点呢
<\b> alvin_rxg: emacs  装 evil
<\b> alvin_rxg: 只是我的两千多行 vimscript 要改写到 elisp ...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 啥 html 文档?
<\b> alvin_rxg:  libstdc++ 之类的都有 man
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 吻腚压倒一切
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 也是为了国际上好看
<fyodor_> http://master.virtuousrom.com/~flemmard/roms/virtuous_infinity-20120613202517.zip
<kk> fyodor_,啥网址y Virtuous ROM
<fyodor_> 发错..
<dchxcrow> 意面啊
<dchxcrow> moc 有什么歌词的插件啊
<ofan> 有谁知道有什么免费的好用的ocr库么
<kk>  06:30
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-24
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何移动文件和文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444481 如何移动文件和文件夹，给个语法，细着点的语法给讲讲，谢谢各位老师 统计信息: 发表于 由 940510752 — 2013-06-24 0:35
<ikk-> 如果源服务器被入侵,里面的deb包感染木马,每个包有签名吗? 感觉换个源就有升级包,再换一个又没有升级包了
<ikk-> 奇怪啊
<Relaed> 别吓人啊
<Relaed> 哪个源服务器被入侵了？
<stardiviner> Emacs如何让光标总是保持在buffer的中间行啊？
<ikk-> 没,心理作用. deb包是有签名的
<Relaed> stardiviner: 为什么要用emacs, 人类为什么要互相伤害 ~ by vi User
<stardiviner> Relaed: shit, 上来就碰到你这样的人，真是倒霉
<Relaed> 回头是岸，emacs可以煮咖啡用
<ikk-> Relaed: 用emacs和用vim 都可以吧,就像自行车和电瓶车
<Relaed> 开玩笑而已啊，难道这里开不起此玩笑....
<ikk-> Relaed: 你多虑了
<maplebeats> 哎，寂寞
<chenshaoju> 各位早上好。
<rainnighte> 早
<Router2> 早～
<imtxc> eexpress: 早
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> morning all
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 啪
<MeaCulpa> 上周末有人问了个很傻的问题么
<eexpress> monica
<freeflying> eexpress:
<jiero> eexpress:  monica 是 zen这个播放器吗？
 * jiero 发现好几个小设备。
<eexpress> 人名或者象声词
<eexpress> 不是设备。lol
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么更改UID导致用户无法登录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444485 更改/etc/passwd中的用户ID后无法登录。 书上说，登录时系统仅识别UID而不识别用户名。 我想知道，登录时系统如何知道我是哪个UID，是根据用户名吗？ 如果是根据用户名来找UID，为什么修改UID后导致无法登录？密
<^k^> 码与原来的UID有关系吗？ 多谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 GalaxyYun — 2013-0 …
<imtxc> 刚才看见媒婆了
<imtxc> 怎么又跑了
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jiero> imtxc: 你叫啥？
<jiero> iMadper|Ruby: 学好ruby，做网站。
<imtxc> jiero: Im txc
<jiero> imtxc:  笨蛋
<jiero> imtxc: 就欺负你
<iMadper|Ruby> jiero: 不做网站
<iMadper|Ruby> jiero: 不会html/css/js
<jiero> iMadper|Ruby: 以后来帮忙做后台
<jiero> iMadper|Ruby: 前台我做。
<iMadper|Ruby> jiero: 分不清前台后台...   O_o
<jiero> iMadper|Ruby: 后面用ruby？
<iMadper|Ruby> jiero: 恩, ruby确实是做后台
<iMadper|Ruby> jiero: 前台, 指的是, 交给浏览器来解析的代码
<jiero> iMadper|Ruby: 嗯。
<iMadper|Ruby> jiero: 后台, 是服务器上面解析的代码
<jiero> iMadper|Ruby: 浏览器解析的代码是前台
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: erc的插件太好写了...
<imtxc> iMadper|Ruby: 写个登陆后自动 +o imtxc 的吧
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: 很容易, 但是肯定不写.
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: (erc-message "PRIVMSG" (format "chanserv op %s %s" (erc-default-target) "imtxc") nil)
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: 放到加入房间的hook里面就行了
<imtxc> iMadper|Ruby: 加进去啊
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: 不想
<stardiviner> jiero: 早上好
<abinex> Hi
<^k^> abinex:点点点.  10:04 
<tryit> MeaCulpa, regexp怎样匹配"非行首"
<abinex> 我来啦
<abinex> meaculpa：酷趴。，早
<iMadper|Ruby> tryit: .+xxxx
<tryit> iMadper|Ruby, ...
<iMadper|Ruby> tryit: 如果是扩展的很好的正则, 还可以用 (.+xxx?) 来减少贪婪
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 直接放个占位子的在regex里啊
<jiero> stardiviner: 早上好。我现在在清点全部家当。
<tryit> 我其实是想将非行首的多个空格替换成一个，在emacs里用regexp cc iMadper|Ruby MeaCulpa
<jiero> stardiviner: 还是不能等了。
<iMadper|Ruby> tryit: emacs正则就是个渣渣. 我都是调用外部命令来处理的
<stardiviner> jiero: ？？？咋在清理家当了？准备远行了？
 * jiero 拥有2个快坏了的大型公牛插排；20支中性笔；6支铅笔；47支马克笔；10支描线笔；7200元人民币；NokiaN900+2730P笔记本+80GB+4GB移动储蓄+录音笔。
<jiero> stardiviner: 嗯。
<stardiviner> jiero: 笔倒是不少，打算去哪儿？
 * jiero 还有快破烂的targus15.4寸笔记本包，睡袋1个，衣服若干。
<jiero> stardiviner: 不知道
<iMadper|Ruby> jiero: 去大吃国吧
<stardiviner> jiero: 东西不少啊，背着会很大很重的
<jiero> iMadper|Ruby: 。
<imtxc> jiero: 全要打包给我么
<iMadper|Ruby> jiero: 我大吃国真是吃货的天堂!
<jiero> stardiviner: 嗯准备花318元买包。
<imtxc> iMadper|Ruby: 中性笔和铅笔给你留着吧
<iMadper|Ruby> jiero: feel free to kick imtxc .
<jiero> o
<iMadper|Ruby> imt
<stardiviner> jiero: 看这个报价，是已经看好包了啊。一边打工一边旅行？
<jiero> stardiviner: 应该有能借到大箱子
<imtxc> jiero: 直接吧N9 和 7200 人仔给我就可以么
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: 我的erc没有内建的ban和kickban这个命令....
<imtxc> iMadper|Ruby: ...
<imtxc> iMadper|Ruby: 别闹
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: 我在自己实现一个
<imtxc> iMadper|Ruby: 用java实现吧
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: 只支持elisp
<jiero> stardiviner: 我觉得路费就能是3天打工费？
<stardiviner> jiero: 其实三天打工这样的小周期还是能忍耐的
<jiero> stardiviner: 我确实不知道该去哪里。觉得我这种想法的，到哪里都不受欢迎。
<tryit> iMadper|Ruby, 我开始也用erc，但后来慢慢感觉把啥东西都集成到一起也不一定就好
<stardiviner> jiero: 迷茫的人，多了去了。。。。
<tryit> iMadper|Ruby, 切身体会
<iMadper|Ruby> tryit: 我挺喜欢的~ 快捷键习惯了.
<tryit> iMadper|Ruby, o
<imtxc> 这里有个机器， cpu 和内存利用率都不很低，但是运行程序什么反应就很慢。。。。 应该查那里的log找找原因啊
<imtxc> cpu 和内存利用率都很低
<jiero> stardiviner: 呃，过程的一切都可能性太多才迷茫。
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: perf
<stardiviner> jiero: 去开发程度较低的地方逛逛，找找人生意义啥的，至少是短期的。就当放松心情呗
<tryit> iMadper|Ruby, 习惯了就好，我昨天尝试了一下 awesome，也配置了一些但还是感觉不对，现在又换回xfce了
<iMadper|Ruby> tryit: 我也不喜欢awesome
<abinex> jiero：你要去哪里旅行？
<tryit> iMadper|Ruby, 那种简单的 wm 啥都需要自己DIY
<tryit> iMadper|Ruby, 想起来折腾fvwm的那种感觉
<jiero> stardiviner: 人生意义出来的 http://www.douban.com/group/topic/40598267/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 我 INTJ➜INFP➜INTP➜ENTP
<leemeng0x61> 错误：无法准备事务处理 (无法满足依赖关系)
<leemeng0x61> :: grub-efi-i386: 要求 grub-common=2.00
<leemeng0x61> :: grub2-theme-archlinux: 要求 grub2-common
 * sjd_zeus xfce4多简单，基本不需要啥配置就能用
<leemeng0x61> ...
<jiero> stardiviner: abinex: 不想旅行的说，我只想去找人工作
<abinex> LXDE
<MeaCulpa> awesome几乎都帮你配好了
<stardiviner> jiero: 找人工作？啥意思？
 * jiero 是属于工作找乐趣的类型。。。
<abinex> jiero
<jiero> stardiviner: 我到别人家玩，希望是一起做某件事情。
<abinex> 找啥工
<jiero> stardiviner: 以前，就是想设计个游戏场景之类的简单事。
<abinex> jiero幸福
<jiero> 。
<abinex> jiero现在游戏太多了
<abinex> 别再设计游戏了
<jiero> abinex: 一直都很多
<stardiviner> jiero: 原来是去别人家玩啊。以为去远行呢。
<jiero> stardiviner: 不要去别人家玩。
<abinex> 弄个生产力工具吧
<jiero> abinex: 只要是好玩的都行
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: 写好了
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: 很好用
<abinex> 实用一点的应用
<jiero> ...
<tryit> yunfan, 折腾板子的进展如何
<stardiviner> jiero: 。。。。。搞糊涂了。
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: 不过, 我还没写好unban的...
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: 你先别掉线啊
<abinex> 别弄垃圾应用
<jiero> stardiviner: 我也糊涂了啊
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: 掉了就进不来了, 等我去写unban的命令
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<stardiviner> jiero: 。。。。
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: 是的.
<jiero> abinex: 什么实用啊
 * jiero 抱抱 stardiviner
<stardiviner> jiero: 抱抱
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: 被ban是可以说话的
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 刚才你那emacs里，正则和sed之类一样不
<abinex> jiero 联系人管理，
 * jiero 要装 firefox 插件需要重启了，chatzilla这点不方便
<abinex> 通讯录
<jiero> abinex: 。很复杂
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 之前说可以占位子，sed的话这样 sed 's/[^ ]\( \+\)/ /g'
<abinex> jiero弄个简单的
<stardiviner> jiero: 可以聊完了再重启firefox啊
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: 我这不正改代码呢吗
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: 调试中
<abinex> 安全可靠的
<imtxc> 我去
<imtxc> 还有没有人管了
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: 可以了吧?
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: 你是功臣, 帮我测试我的代码
<imtxc> iMadper|Ruby: 边儿去
<iMadper|Ruby> imtxc: 你又没损失
<tryit> MeaCulpa, [^ ]可以匹配上一行的换行符
 * sjd_zeus awesome上的快捷键不能用了哦
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 啊？
 * sjd_zeus 键盘的快捷键，比如说调声音的，调亮度的都不能用了撒
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 能用啊。。。
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 表紧张，我猜的……
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 我的怎么不能用呀
<sjd_zeus> 连fcitx都需要手动启动
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 你说的是笔记本上的快捷键么
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 是的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 好吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444488 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu的Xwindows — 2013-06-24 9:55
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 不是啊，换个思路嘛，用个空格占位子
<imtxc> sjd_zeus:     awful.key({}, "XF86AudioLowerVolume", function () awful.util.spawn("amixer -q sset Master 10%- unmute") end),
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 键盘上调节声音的快捷键不好使了哦
<jiero> 回来了。
<rainnighte> whoami
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我想到了环视，但是好像emacs中用户层面的regexp不支持环视
<jiero> 12寸的点太小啊
<tryit> MeaCulpa, elisp中可能支持
<MeaCulpa> tryit: perl才搞那种妖孽
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 说了，像我那样弄个空格占位子即可
<jiero> 我的显示器DPI是125啊。。才注意到
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 环视这好歹算regexp的高级功能了，和perl没啥关系
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 这个放哪里呢
<stardiviner> jiero: firefox刚才装啥插件呢？
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 我的都是awful.key({modkey,}之类的
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 一样的
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 毛，根本不是re改干的事
<jiero> stardiviner:  MeasureIT  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/measureit/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: MeasureIt :: Add-ons for Firefox
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 这些不常用的东西有时其实挺管用
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 蛋疼，我遇到这种宁可写程序
<yunfan> tryit: 补充数学
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 文明的传承就是被那些蕴含无数智慧的之言片语阻碍的
<tryit> yunfan, 真的假的
<tryit> MeaCulpa, .
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 繁复详尽才是对后代负责
<MeaCulpa> 去死吧RE
<yunfan> tryit: 微积分有需要 没办法
<stardiviner> jiero: 去学学3D，和动画制作啥的？可能也挺好玩。
<tryit> yunfan, 数字电路不需要高数吧，真晕
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 支持，把那些美工梅子
<yunfan> tryit: 也许数字不要 但是模拟是要的 我找了个教材 开头就提到积分了 额
<stardiviner> tryit: 需要啊，而且还很高级的，尤其是信号系统里。。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<tryit> stardiviner, ... yunfan 是想学习硬件基础知识，为折腾板子做准备
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我可能更喜欢程序员妹子
<stardiviner> tryit: 这样啊，失误，我常常无法捕捉到谈话的上下文全貌
<jiero> stardiviner: 呃，可能吧，我怕自己太深入某一项目——
 * jiero 就是这样的所以一无是处
<stardiviner> jiero: 我也是，无法深入一个项目。
<imtxc> iMadper|Ruby: 便宜货里面，有没有能限制大家使用bt一类型的路由器
<jiero> stardiviner: 我自己的感觉是我自己下意识的组织自己沉迷。
<jiero> s/组织/阻止
<stardiviner> tryit: 电路的话，确实不需要啥高级的数学啊，主要还是电路知识本身。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没胸没屁股
<stardiviner> jiero: 我是无法沉迷。。。。
<stardiviner> imtxc: 多便宜算你说的便宜？
<imtxc> stardiviner: 100-
<stardiviner> imtxc: TP-link差不多有100左右的吧，好像
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。还好我不在意
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 反人类
<stardiviner> imtxc: 我的就支持流量过滤。
<imtxc> stardiviner: 我这里一使用bt，哪怕下载速度10kB/s, 别人也就基本没法上网
<imtxc> stardiviner: 什么型号
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<stardiviner> imtxc: 怎么查看型号？直接物理上看机子的那种型号？
<imtxc> stardiviner: 登陆进去应该有关于之类的页面吧，或者就看机器上的牌子
<yunfan> stardiviner: tryit 电方面的一些计算不是就需要复数 微积分这类数学工具么？
<tryit> yunfan, ...
<tryit> yunfan, 真不需要从数学开始
<tryit> yunfan, 直接从数字电路开始就很不错了
<jiero> 看到别人笑会挺高兴
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 才发现
<iMadper> yunfan: 模电需要微积分, 数电就不太需要了吧? 模电可以不学吧?
<jiero> 睡了
<yunfan> iMadper: 不学那些黑话不明白意思啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 不会呀. 不会模电一样学数电
<yunfan> iMadper: 虽然都是数电为主  时不时那帮人就安奈不住冒出点黑话来 何况我一直想了解摸电
<iMadper> yunfan: 想了解的话, 那就去学吧...
<yunfan> iMadper: 我难得下决心学东西 所以干脆一把都学了
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩
<yunfan> iMadper: 你什么专业 好像你都学过一样
<iMadper> yunfan: 水产养殖
<yunfan> iMadper: 骗人
<iMadper> yunfan: 我是op, 我说了算
<iMadper> yunfan: :-)
<abinex> 额
<yunfan> iMadper: 好吧 你有帽子 你的河蟹大
<eexpress> .上次谁说m0+的，有板子？ yunfan imtxc tryit
<yunfan> eexpress: 我有m0的 没有m0+
<yunfan> eexpress: 昨天我正想问你  电路有没有什么好的教材推荐
<yunfan> 我去豆瓣小组 那帮人很不靠谱 我都说了我物理基础没有 他们还给我推荐了一本教程需要你懂那些物理知识的 而且我说了我是ubuntu 问他们模拟软件 他们还给我推荐了一个win上用的 需要破解的软件
<eexpress> yunfan: 那个公司的m0?
<eexpress> 电路，看大学教程就是
<yunfan> eexpress: stm32f051r8t6
<yunfan> 大学也有好多版本嘛
<yunfan> 我看过一个 头都大了
<yunfan> eexpress: 那你推荐个模拟的软件 linux上的
<eexpress> ，这啥，这么长的型号。
<eexpress> 模拟数字电路？记得有一个软件，属于玩具的，很高级的
<yunfan> 这个芯片确实是这个名字
<yunfan> 要说系列 那就是 stm32f051x8 系列
<yunfan> r8t6都是跟flash和ram有关系的配置数据
<eexpress> 这还32？m0+都8位啊
<eexpress> 这型号太乱了点
<yunfan> 不是很清晰么  stm32是 32位 f0是cortex m0
<yunfan> 他的m4的就是 stm32f4
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 找window 8.1 rp 感慨人生！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444492 用了一两年温8，以前一直在用开源的系统，2007-2011。 温8出来了，觉得它的开始界面真心好用，比温7xp强多了，甚至超过了gnome3,只是很多人没有根据特定工具的用法去用。 开船 也有方向盘，开车也有方向盘，但是开
<MeaCulpa> 界面...
<yunfan> eexpress: 那个软件名字叫啥？
<eexpress> 价格太高。这骗人的。。
<eexpress> 不记得了。属于玩具的，我用不上。似乎有osx版本的一个软件。
<yunfan> osx你送硬件？
<eexpress> 软件模拟数电。拖放元件。搞基软件
<eexpress> 至少有3个类似的软件。
<yunfan> 不要数电 要模电
<eexpress> 就是为了学习的
<yunfan> 数电的我见过有web的
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈，这个桌面不错呀
<yunfan> 好多年前就在q群里见过
<eexpress> 模电，，，谁搞这哦
<yunfan> 是个魔都的老头开发的 很牛
<yunfan> 学习嘛
<eexpress> 这世界上，除开运放，就没啥模电了。
<eexpress> 你还去算那些分支电流？哪搞死你的哦
<yunfan> 了解下总好的 再说我又没有考试压力 实在不行也可以不学那一个知识点
<eexpress> 了解，去看大学教程。走一遍就是。
<yunfan> 自学还是贪多点好 因为肯定会有中途放弃某些的情况
<yunfan> 我刚才不是说了 大学也有好多版本 好歹你推荐个靠谱版本的
<eexpress> 计算公式，就别看了
<eexpress> 随便哪本
<eexpress> 鬼知道现在啥版本。lol
<yunfan> 有的书上来就是计算公式
<yunfan> 通篇都是
<yunfan> 做得跟习题指南一样
<yunfan> 我还记得我以前看过我表哥的一本讲电路的 是职高的教材
<yunfan> 真的是头大
 * sjd_zeus 刚才哪位兄弟告诉我的，awesome笔记本快捷键的调节方式的，麻烦再贴一下，谢谢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04新增分辨率问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444493 系统设置里面没有1920*1080选项，根据网上的教程，出现了错误。如下： Quote: hubo@ubuntu:~$ xrandr Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1360 x 768, maximum 16384 x 16384 DVI-I-0 connected 1360x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm 1024x768 60
<^k^> .0 + 59.9 1360x768 60.0* 1152x864 60.0 800x600 72.2 60.3 56.2 680x384 119.9 640x480 59.9 …
<imtxc> iMadper: 我去哦……  还没找到原因，问题自己好了。。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥问题?
<imtxc> iMadper: 就刚才ssh登陆进去响应特别慢的那个问题
<iMadper> imtxc: 没看到这个问题...
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我刚跟你说perf那个?
<imtxc> iMadper: 那 perf  的那个
<iMadper> imtxc: 那是ssh的响应慢? 那是网速的问题...
<imtxc> iMadper: 有可能是ssh响应慢
<imtxc> iMadper: 可惜现在好了，没法找到原因了
<Meowoo> knownbad, 老婆还没度假完么？
 * sjd_zeus awesome 无法使用键盘快捷键来进行声音的调节了
<Meowoo> knownbad, 你带你老婆去贱身的么？
<Meowoo> 问一个问题
<Meowoo> rpc 一般用udp还是tcp的
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 我说的那个不行？
<Meowoo> 用tcp是否效率太低？
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: amixer set Master 5%+
<eexpress> or pactl
<stardiviner> imtxc: 靠，动了下路由器之后就那个破插头就松掉了。。。。。怪不得IRC一直没有更新。。。。
<Meowoo> 我的 xfce 都可以用 键盘来调声音，屏幕亮度也可以
<imtxc> stardiviner: 型号是啥
<yunfan> imtxc: 可能是墙的问题
<stardiviner> imtxc:  TL-WR740N
<imtxc> yu
<yunfan> eexpress: 你也要搞cortex m0?
<Meowoo> 谁知道 rpc 的问题的
<imtxc> yunfan: ping 2ms
<Meowoo> 我想知道 rpc一般用 tcp 还是udp的
<eexpress> 没5块的，不搞
<yunfan> imtxc: 很正常啊 我以前linode那个vps 登陆不上可以ping
<yunfan> eexpress: 你好黑
<imtxc> eexpress: 5 块。。。
<eexpress> 你这是没工作经验的，才这样说
<imtxc> yunfan: 这周开始搞那个板子玩
<sjd_zeus> 是不是要随机启动一个什么程序才可以呀
<sjd_zeus> 现在我的情况是亮度可以调节，声音不行
<yunfan> eexpress: 我又不从事这个行业 干嘛要讲究这个
<yunfan> imtxc: 那不错 搞起来呀
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 亮度可以调节声音不行
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: amixer set Master 5%+ 执行这个命令试试
<sjd_zeus> 不行呀
<huntxu> Meowoo: tcp
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 不行呀
<tryit> eexpress, 刚看到，不是我的M0
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 没装 amixer ?
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 一键静音和调节音量不行
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 装了呀
<Meowoo> huntxu, tcp 不是效率很低么?
<Meowoo> 每次都要链接一次
<Meowoo> 难道要保持连接？
<eexpress> 这家伙，不定期断网？
<huntxu> Meowoo: 貌似没有见过保持
<sjd_zeus> 笔记本上面一排的快捷键就声音的三个不好用
<eexpress> 论坛的小白，我就帮忙。irc的小白，自己折腾。
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 那就是你的那个按键不是 XF86AudioLowerVolume
 * iMadper 需要买arm server, 貌似就那两个牌子出来零售了? 
<sjd_zeus> f1 f2 f3
<Meowoo> huntxu, 对哦，udp不更好么？不用每次连接一次
<imtxc> eexpress: Fn 键？
<Meowoo> 只是有可能会数据丢失
<yunfan> 貌似 f4不错 内置1M flash
 * imtxc 定期断网。。。。。
<huntxu> Meowoo: 本来就不可靠
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 自己设置一下就行了.
<Meowoo> huntxu, 不可靠用 udp 不更好么，应该效率会比 tcp 高一点额
<huntxu> Meowoo: tcp那点建立连接的支出，比起来只能说很小
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: (define-key *top-map* (kbd "XF86AudioRaiseVolume") "exec amixer -c 0 set Master 2dB+")
<imtxc> iMadper: 最近手机qq跟web qq经常漏消息，这对泡妹子的人来说是致命伤啊。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你还泡妹子?
<iMadper> imtxc: 用微信呀
<huntxu> Meowoo: 这点效率干扰基本可以忽略
<sjd_zeus> 好的，谢谢
<imtxc> iMadper: 那货不微信。。。
<chenshaoju> a1a015387b7fe6f98c0021beda9bb43a
<imtxc> iMadper: 用微信的，叫炮
<huntxu> Meowoo: 因为rpc不是设计来被频繁调用的
<Meowoo> 酱紫哦
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡, 正经事就不能上微信来说?
<Meowoo> 谢了 huntxu
<huntxu> iMadper: 还真不能
<iMadper> huntxu: 那是你的问题
<freeflying> 尼玛这2fa, 太搞了
<huntxu> iMadper: 我就加了我老婆一个人lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 微信那货我不会用，跟对讲机一样，感觉好像自言自语的。  很尴尬
<Meowoo> knownbad, 还在贱身么？ 怎么不带老婆去贱身，总是一个人爽
<huntxu> imtxc: 我也有这种感觉哈
<eexpress> huntxu: 微信哪货，你不感到危险？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你是不是加了 huntxu ?
<knownbad> 近来懒了些。
<huntxu> eexpress: 我八百年开一次啊
<Meowoo> 哦
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有啊，没摇出来
<imtxc> lol
<Meowoo> knownbad, 有没有带老婆去贱身
<imtxc> iMadper: 我上面就加了个招行信用卡的那个客服
<huntxu> imtxc: 我们同时摇一下试试能不能摇到要不？
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我想知道从大陆过去的妹子会不会去贱身
<eexpress> 八百年和老婆来一次的 huntxu....
<imtxc> huntxu: 。
<huntxu> eexpress: 老不正经 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 想买这个 http://www.boston.co.uk/solutions/viridis/viridis-2u.aspx    怎么问出价格?
<eexpress> lol
<knownbad> 不怎么会，来了一段日子后可能。
<huntxu> iMadper: 来个，帽子
<Meowoo> 哦
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Boston Viridis - ARM® Microservers 2U
<iMadper> huntxu: 问出价格再给你
<Meowoo> knownbad, 老婆度假回来了么
<huntxu> iMadper: 我连询盘的英文是啥都忘了 =.=
<huntxu> iMadper: inquiry?
<abinex> 停电了
<abinex> 停电了
<Meowoo> 调试 出现 "ptrace: 不允许的操作." 这个啥意思
<iMadper> huntxu: request price就行吧...
<Meowoo> 从来没碰到过这情况
<imtxc> huntxu: 开始摇
<Meowoo> gdb的问题么?
<Meowoo> 开始摇
<imtxc> huntxu: 距离太远好像摇不到
<huntxu> iMadper: 左下角有个按钮啊
<abinex> 手机电量快要完了
<iMadper> huntxu: 不回复有啥办法?
<Meowoo> 谁还喜欢听 bon jovi
<iMadper> huntxu: 上周问得了
<huntxu> iMadper: 打电话
<huntxu> iMadper: 你说你要3000台啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 保证5秒内回复
<iMadper> huntxu: 我就要一台...
<Meowoo> 调试 出现 "ptrace: 不允许的操作." 这个啥意思? 是 gdb 的问题么，以前没碰过这情况
<eexpress> iMadper: 要啥？
<iMadper> eexpress: http://www.boston.co.uk/solutions/viridis/viridis-2u.aspx  这个服务器
<huntxu> iMadper: 一台谁理你啊
<knownbad> 还没，八月底。
<huntxu> 还不如上淘宝
<iMadper> huntxu: 淘宝没得卖吧....
<huntxu> iMadper: 乃确定么
<imtxc> 招行的那个微信客服好gaoji的样子
<iMadper> huntxu: 确定.
<eexpress> 这，准备干嘛的呢 iMadper
<imtxc> iMadper: 这货不便宜吧？
<huntxu> imtxc: 炮之
<imtxc> huntxu: bot
<iMadper> eexpress: 你们太弱了, 玩廉价破arm板子
<iMadper> eexpress: 我要超越你们的级别.
<eexpress> 玩？
<huntxu> imtxc: bot一样炮
<iMadper> eexpress: 直接拿个arm的server来玩
<eexpress> gaoji 的 iMadper
<imtxc> huntxu: 不能充气的bot，怎么炮
<huntxu> imtxc: 你精神太贫穷
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04新增分辨率问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444495 系统设置里面没有1920*1080选项，根据网上的教程，出现了错误。如下： Quote: hubo@ubuntu:~$ xrandr Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1360 x 768, maximum 16384 x 16384 DVI-I-0 connected 1360x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm 1024x768 60.0
<^k^> + 59.9 1360x768 60.0* 1152x864 60.0 800x600 72.2 60.3 56.2 680x384 119.9 640x480 59.9 …
<iMadper> huntxu: 搜出来的都是衣服, 你能信?!
<imtxc> huntxu: ....................
<huntxu> iMadper: 那货就是大了一点
<huntxu> iMadper: 哪高级了
<huntxu> lol
<iMadper> huntxu: 服务器, 放机房呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 这货要是500rmb的话，给我也订一个，两个的话说不定他们就理你了
<huntxu> iMadper: 你应该买1000个rpi搭在一起放机房
<iMadper> huntxu: Providing up to 144TB per system
<iMadper> 192 cores per 2U enclosure
<knownbad> Meowoo: 你的新机子到了吧？
<Meowoo> 什么新机子
<Meowoo> 不是用上了么
 * imtxc 昨天又忍不住玩了一下别人的 x230
<imtxc> iMadper: 越看自己的机器觉得越老土啊...
<Meowoo> knownbad, 不是买了一个 玩具 cpu 的上网本哦
<imtxc> iMadper: 把你的小本送我吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡
<imtxc> iMadper: 贵司不是给你配x230噩梦
<imtxc> 么
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的下个本本要求: 轻, 大, 1080p, i7
<iMadper> imtxc: 没呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 还没转正呢
<knownbad> 我忘了你花多少？
<imtxc> iMadper: 下月配了就把你的送我
<iMadper> imtxc: 转正我也不要x230
<iMadper> imtxc: 如果是x230, 那我不要
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的下一个要求 轻，小 1080p, i7
<imtxc> iMadper: 那就 t430s
<ggarlic> x230i飘过。。。太痛苦了
<imtxc> ggarlic: i 太弱
<eexpress> 都有钱了？要求都这么高了？
<imtxc> eexpress: 恩啊，只是要求
<iMadper> imtxc: haswell架构i7 + 1080p + 14" + 不高于1.5kg
<imtxc> eexpress: 其实我特想买一个 x61 那样的本子  cc iMadper
<iMadper> imtxc: 老ibm无爱
<eexpress> 差。 iMadper 你才正式，就开始败家
<iMadper> eexpress: 还没正式呢
<iMadper> eexpress: 还没开始败家呢
<Meowoo> knownbad, 外加一无线路由1650，前几天立即显示屏坏了，去保修一次
<imtxc> iMadper: 12寸的正屏本子还有什么
<eexpress> 下月开始败？
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己搜去呀
<iMadper> eexpress: 不败, 公司没更新笔记本, 我就不申请.
<eexpress> 公司估计会限制本本型号
<iMadper> imtxc: http://cn.engadget.com/2013/06/18/lenovo-unveils-15-inch-thinkpad-s531-ultrabook/
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 联想推出 ThinkPad S531：15 吋的 S 系列超极本新机
<Meowoo> 我的是10寸本子
<iMadper> eexpress: 会, 不过, thinkpad的新品, 可能还是有的.
<iMadper> Meowoo: 网本?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我对大机器一点都没爱
<Meowoo> iMadper, 哦
<Meowoo> iMadper, 额
 * imtxc 要不折腾一个 k29 ....
<Meowoo> 我的网本还是用得挺爽
<eexpress> 不要任何折腾的本本，才爽
<Meowoo> 不折腾哦，只是保修了一下显示屏
<imtxc> eexpress: 乃不是才入了个本么
<eexpress> 我那个蛮爽的。lol
<imtxc> ...........
<iMadper> imtxc: 再加俩条件: 240gssd + ips
<eexpress> 热键从头到尾，都正常。啥驱动都不要。
<imtxc> iMadper: 我擦，你要让帽子破产？
<eexpress> 启动飞快
<iMadper> imtxc: 不然我要来干嘛?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我现在的本本都够用呀
<eexpress> imtxc: 他就是裁员的对象。
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Meowoo> 我的也不要
 * imtxc t 系列有点力不从心了
<Meowoo> 本本不用太好啦
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, x的还是最好的
<Meowoo> 1.6G足够了
<Meowoo> 1.6G的玩具 cpu， 2G内存足够了
<imtxc> Meowoo: 一点都不够
<Meowoo> 1.6G的玩具 cpu， 2G内存，10寸显示屏足够了
<Meowoo> 足够了额
<imtxc> Meowoo: 的本只是用来放着？
<Meowoo> 用得不知道多爽
<eexpress> 矮子？眼睛小？用10“
<Meowoo> 用得很爽哦
<yunfan> 1.6G 2G ram 10" 看这些参数很像 1k6的atom上网本 额
<yunfan> 不过我的chromebook也那个价
<iMadper> Meowoo: 没编译过大程序吧?
<yunfan> 还有SSD
<eexpress> 就是上网本
<imtxc> yunfan: 你有 chromebook??
<yunfan> imtxc: 是啊 samsung 的 arm的
<imtxc> yunfan: google 的那个很高富帅的东西么
<imtxc> yunfan: .o
<yunfan> imtxc: 不是 是吊死版 199 usd那个 不是 1000 usd的
<imtxc> ........
<Meowoo> 我的cpu从未超过 1G，维持 600Mz
<Meowoo> yunfan, 就是上网本哦
<Meowoo> iMadper, 我又不是啥子大牛
<eexpress> 也是上网本
<yunfan> 大牛才用上网本开发啊
<yunfan> 就是因为小白才需要很强大的处理器嘛
<Meowoo> ............
<ikk-> 600MHz 编译个软件,需要1小时..
<iMadper> Meowoo: 跟是不是大牛有啥关系?
<iMadper> Meowoo: 在linux下, 你总需要编译自己需要的软件的
<yunfan> ikk-: 但是大牛不需要编译一般软件啊
<yunfan> ikk-: 大牛有个自己的汇编器 和一套utils lib 就足够了
<Meowoo> iMadper, 我不需要额
<eexpress> 排错队，才需要编译
<ikk-> yunfan: 哦
<ikk-> 排队是一名学问
<ggarlic> 大牛难道不是把编译扔到服务器上去搞。。。obs/koji/ppa之类的
<yunfan> ikk-: 你看 chunk moore做 大规模电路设计也不用CAD 他自己搞了个 OKAD 就几K的程序 就搞定电路设计工作了
<iMadper> ggarlic: 那是国外大牛, 他们网速快...
<ikk-> yunfan: 确实
<eexpress> 谁说大牛需要编译的？
<eexpress> 编译别人的代码，叫大牛？
<yunfan> iMadper: 你哪次写代码写出个几百M?
<Meowoo> 我只装了一播放器，看 阿翁 ，一个 qBt，下毛片，一个 vb，下暗黑2,放假和儿子联网玩
<Meowoo> 其他的都是系统自带的哦
<iMadper> yunfan: 我写不出来, 但是这个不阻止我编译别人写的程序.
<Meowoo> 有啥编译的
<Meowoo> 我都装 bin 包
<yunfan> iMadper: 但是你在服务器上可以直接下嘛  干嘛要从本地上传？
<Meowoo> 不装源码
<iMadper> yunfan: 需要的.
<yunfan> iMadper: 举例
<iMadper> yunfan: 自己要测试patch的时候
<Meowoo> 有啥要编译的，我又不在 arch，也不在 gentoo，我在 ubuntu。奉行能用就好
<Meowoo> 又不要最新版本的
<Meowoo> 仓库有啥用啥
<yunfan> iMadper: 那能有多少？还有为毛不能在服务器测试？
<iMadper> yunfan: 就是, 服务器上面的软件的tree, 跟我想要的不一样. 所以我要上传自己的.
<jiero> iMadper:  AKG K81DJ 便携折叠式头戴耳机 249 买一个好不
<iMadper> jiero: 不好
<iMadper> jiero: 拜亚动力 dt131
<iMadper> jiero: 199
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。什么样的隔音好？
<iMadper> jiero: 隔音好?
<iMadper> jiero: 隔音好, 要深入耳 + 三节套
<jiero> iMadper: 我对音频没那么多要求，就是用来堵erduo
<jiero> iMadper: 长时间戴，而且没声也可以。
<iMadper> jiero: 所以, 你对耳机没要求, 三节套就够了
<jiero> iMadper: 三节套是什么？
<iMadper> jiero: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=14942371963&spm=a230r.1.14.8.5ApPYp&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 黑色三节套 耳塞胶套 耳机硅胶套 耳塞硅胶套 黑色硅胶套 耳套-tmall.com天猫
<yunfan> iMadper: 服务器上跑个xen装你需要的系统就是了
<jiero> iMadper: 塞耳朵里的会难受
<iMadper> yunfan: 要编译呀
<iMadper> yunfan: 你跑踢了
<iMadper> yunfan: 你跑题了
<iMadper> yunfan: 不是说, 为啥需要编译吗?
<iMadper> yunfan: 跟用不用虚拟机没关系. 我有的是测试机, 不需要虚拟机
<imtxc> google reader 还有不多几天了我擦
<iMadper> imtxc: 我还一直在用
<imtxc> iMadper: 我也没找到替代品，到日子了再说吧。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<Meowoo> knownbad, 今天是星期天吧
<Meowoo> 老婆八月才回来，你咋办
<knownbad> 是啊，该去睡了。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 要不要我传给你 a片解解渴
<knownbad> 还不是就这样，反正以前就单身惯了。
<knownbad> A片有的。
<Meowoo> 额，久旱遇甘露哦
<knownbad> 有国内的。
<Meowoo> ............
<Meowoo> 看国内的有啥意思，看苍老师哦
<knownbad> 没，应该是自拍的。
<knownbad> PS4跑的FreeBSD。
<Meowoo> 难不是你是爱国者，看a片也支持国货？
<iMadper> Meowoo: 听不懂日语
<Meowoo> .........
<Relaed> 看A片还要懂日语？
<Meowoo> 有对白的么？我才不听，都是依依丫丫的
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Meowoo> 哑谜爹
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<knownbad> 商业A片看多了， 不如看些业余自拍的。
<Meowoo> 个母鸡
<Meowoo> 都是这些哦
<Relaed> 现在其实很多站点都是不被墙的
<Relaed> 不知道他们是没发现还是什么...d
<Meowoo> Relaed,  jjgirls.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ jjgirls.com)
<Relaed> -.-|||
<Relaed> 4chan.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: 4chan (@ 4chan.org)
<Relaed> 4chan这种网站都不被墙，简直没天理了
<Meowoo> 弄个眼戴式3D显示，看3D A片
<Meowoo> 那A片最好是男主角视角的
<Relaed> 你发给我的明明是被墙的好么
<Relaed> connection rest...
<Meowoo> 然后床最好是震动式的
<Meowoo> Relaed, 我能看
<Meowoo> 等等
<Relaed> 你是人在墙外吧
<Meowoo> Relaed, 要国外的么?
<Relaed> 我知道一些....
<Meowoo> 不在，我忘了，我是翻墙看得
<Relaed> 翻墙看很累啊
<Meowoo> Relaed, 不累哦
<Meowoo> 挺快的
<Meowoo> 我用 cjb的ssh隧道
<Relaed> 哎，多看也没意思
<Meowoo> http://www.bravoteens.com/index.shtml
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ Free porn pictures teen sex tube pornstars naked babes nice ass reality sex. All free porn thumbnails!
<Relaed> 去整个妹子去
<Meowoo> 额
<Relaed> 额，这里发这个真的大丈夫?
<Relaed> 你不会去看我pm你那个了吧...
<Relaed> 好可怕...
<Meowoo> ..., 我看 knownbad 好不容易 久旱遇甘露，老婆又探亲去了，跟他说哦
<Meowoo> 没有
<Meowoo> 在弄东西
<Meowoo> rpc 能做到分布式计算么?
<Meowoo> bon jovi 还是 these day 前的专辑好听
<Meowoo> 之后的不怎么喜欢
<eexpress> iMadper: 这里怎么这么多bot？你看 chen***
<iMadper> eexpress: 啥?
<iMadper> eexpress: 人家型陈的多
<Meowoo> 哦，说起机器人，以前那个 centerpoint 去哪了
<eexpress> 看nick。chen*****
<iMadper> s/型/姓/   eexpress
<eexpress> 没可能吧。全静默的
<iMadper> chenchacha: bot?
<iMadper> chenhangwei: bot?
<Meowoo> 谁还记得 centerpoint 的
<iMadper> chenhaixiao: bot?
<iMadper> chen
<iMadper> chenshaoju: bot?
<Meowoo> 以前的 一个bot
<Meowoo> 陈还小
<Meowoo> 陈海啸
<Meowoo> 陈海孝
<Meowoo> 胡伟民
<Meowoo> 胡敏慧
<Relaed> 话说有人去玩行星边际2么
<Relaed> PlanetSide 2
<Meowoo> 啥来的
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 国服没意思
<Meowoo> 仓库里有么
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 美服ping太高
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 为啥，1的时候我还是高中生。。。
<Meowoo> 谁还记得 centerpoint 的
<chenshaoju>  iMadper printf("是的，我是机器人，吧唧吧唧");
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: SoE 美服ban中国ip
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 看1在国内的下场就知道
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 1公测的时候好好的后来不知道为什么运营不下去了
<Meowoo> 怪想他的
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: EVA
<iMadper> eexpress: ^^
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 国内过早的推出了战斗机器人
<iMadper> eexpress: 看到了? 不是机器人
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 其他兵种，配合，都无聊了
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 原来的体系了配合的乐趣都没了
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 我觉得是没地方买点卡吧，然后那个上海坤迈不知道是什么公司。
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 我觉得战斗机器人是一个巨大败笔
<Meowoo> iMadper, 难说，他不能是人bot合体的么
<eexpress> . chenshaoju?
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 代理都是垃圾，要玩就玩美服
<eexpress> 明显bot，都干掉
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 我还玩他们家EQ2呢
<eexpress> 还printf
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 好高级....我玩wow就够了，美服。
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 还有什么LOL的国服就可以了
<jiero> eexpress: 买什么电源插座？
<jiero> eexpress: 同时跑微波炉和烤箱和电磁炉？
<imtxc> jiero: ........
<jiero> 三发 900w + 800w + 1800w
<chenshaoju>  eexpress 恩？
<jiero> imtxc: 嗯
<jiero> imtxc: 你知道？
<imtxc> jiero: 我目前最大的负载是同时充 mp3, 手机1, 平板， kindle
<jiero> imtxc:  话说你什么耳机，imadper让我买 http://www.amazon.cn/%E5%BE%B7%E5%9B%BD%E6%8B%9C%E4%BA%9A-beyerdynamic-DT131-%E8%80%B3%E6%9C%BA/dp/B002VEDSS4/ref=sr_1_1?s=music-players&ie=UTF8&qid=1372046408&sr=1-1&keywords=%E6%8B%9C%E4%BA%9A%E5%8A%A8%E5%8A%9B+dt131#
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 德国拜亚 beyerdynamic DT131 耳机-数码影音-亚马逊中国 [dt231]
<jiero> imtxc:  现在有 http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B007CFRIQK/ref=xs_gb_ld_tck_A2IVW8TPVZMGJK
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ AKG K81DJ 便携折叠式头戴耳机 可反转监听 音场极富纵深感包围感 低音震撼有力度有弹性 下潜有深度-数码影音-亚马逊中国
<jiero> imtxc: 算了，反正我不买了，没必要
<imtxc> jiero: 前两天不是有 k240s 便宜么
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<imtxc> jiero: 我现在没耳机。。
<imtxc> jiero: 攒钱买深海的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://markmail.org/message/exc3srjkx3uu66bz?q=android
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: [IP] From the principal architect -- Skype / NSA - Dave Farber - com.listbox.v2.ip - MarkMail
<jiero> imtxc: 我不懂，你们两个 im都知道得多
<imtxc> roylez: 午休时间应该发图发视频啊。。。
<Meowoo> 一个太空游戏 是叫 eva 么
<Relaed> EVE
<Relaed> 汗。。。。eva是动画片....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: cpu太渣了，mocp花了70%
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 挂载 NFS 报错.. Permission denied http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444497 伤心啊, 发在 segmentFault 没人答, 发 serverFault 又说我吐字不清给 close 了, 发 V2EX 又没人看 NFS 的问题 http://segmentfault.com/q/1010000000245853 求助 Linux 的同学... 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiyinyiyong — 2013-06-24 12:32
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 用单位机器
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我一直想忽悠老美给我太专用的x86 blade
<Meowoo> 哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 以后在上面build, 转片子...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: IM真的没啥好用的了
<yunfan> Relaed: 好久没看你上来了
<Relaed> yunfan: 很忙最近
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: http://www.sfbest.com/html/products/20/1800019532.html?etc_n=padnet&etc_s=yiqifa
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 泰国正大CP 南美白虾50/60 2000g-泰国正大,CP虾 【品牌 介绍 价格 图片 评论】 - 顺丰优选sfbest.com
<yunfan> Relaed: 忙什么？
<Relaed> yunfan: 年初是GRE,TOEFL申请学校
<MeaCulpa> roylez: skype被用来开会的啊，这样不是自绝后路么
<jiero> freeflying: 烤虾么
<Relaed> yunfan: 现在是开发网站什么的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 现在你们内部部署 webrtc了么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 监听私人的到也算了，以后谁还敢拿skype搞业务
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不知道
<freeflying> jiero: 怎么吃都行啊
<yunfan> Relaed: 那个电商的？
<jiero> freeflying: 全部吃掉的话，皮弄酥些最终放米饭里
<Relaed> yunfan: 我们自己的，在新西兰的项目。
<jiero> roylez: 被我屏蔽了么。。。
<yunfan> Relaed: 你现在混上去啦 不错
<jiero> Relaed: 你不是在法国的么
<Relaed> yunfan: 也还算一般吧，反正明年去读书了。公司么就这么靠着，人家运营我么维护维护系统
<Relaed> jiero: 日本谢谢....
<yunfan> Relaed: 你又能上学又能干这个 我感觉很不错
<Relaed> yunfan: 还是很不安的吧，毕竟和在大公司做有保障不一样。
<yunfan> jiero: 果然上班能锻炼人 你才几天 就学会套人话了
<yunfan> Relaed: 大公司一样不稳啊 ibm还裁员了呢
<MeaCulpa> 大公司稳定的裁员
<Relaed> yunfan: 是这样没错
<jiero> yunfan: ？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基娃娃
<gfrog_away> jiero: 罗姐儿
 * jiero 摸摸 gfrog_away
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神
 * jiero 应该去洗手了
<yunfan> jiero: 你刚刚不是就在套 Relaed 嘛  小把戏
<jiero> yunfan: 什么啊，我就一直是我。
<jiero> yunfan: 我就是记得有人是法国的
 * yunfan 不承认也没用 我等下有帽子
<Relaed> 法国现在还有搞IT的么...
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<Relaed> 欧洲好像现在都在柏林吧...
<MeaCulpa> 东欧
<yunfan> 东欧不错
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<Relaed> 东欧有金发碧眼的妹纸！
<Relaed> 额 -.-||||||
<jiero> Relaed: 。
<jiero> Relaed: 法国还是酒多
<Relaed> 法国貌似经济相当糟糕
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 你听谁说的？
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 在法的同学，上海的法国人朋友
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 法国农业发达，核电牛逼，危机来了能抗
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 他们只是福利负担大而已
<jiero> 农业+核电
<Relaed> 种族天赋是什么...
<MeaCulpa> Play Pussy
<jiero> 。
<Relaed> lol
<MeaCulpa> 法国有毛种族，都不知道自己哪来的
<jiero> 法国人和意大利人都和中国人挺像——只要懒散的就和中国人相似。
<jiero> 散沙的就像
<Meowoo> eve能用 wine运行么?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那是民族问题，人家从不吹嘘自己是一个民族，不像我国
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 可以
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 日本吹的还要厉害...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不吹就垮了
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: EVE曾有官方Linux版本，给一家公司钱做的，后来烂了，直接wine问题不大
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 去看是不是gold....我wine过WOW
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 日本没吹，日本是自己Build Pussy
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: wine的测试平台就是wow
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我决定绝对不再买书了。
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 额.....话说最近又造出新的3D脸了，极其真实，而且好像扫描一下就好
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa, 哦，那我的 玩具cpu,非独立显卡的上网本玩得如何
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 期待出现sex droid
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 不乖了？
<jiero> 可来博（Clamber）STY-1-D66-1 6位分控新国标可复位过载保护插座 2米  ¥19.00 * 3，先买3个的说。。。
<Relaed> Meowoo: 这是自寻死路吧.....
<Meowoo> 额
 * imtxc momo Pudge
<Meowoo> 除了 eva 貌似之前也出了一个太空的网络游戏，忘了啥名字了
<imtxc> 破马不在， P 字头的顶替吧
 * jiero 转转imtxc的椅子
<abinex> 猫叔
<jiero> Meowoo: 可惜的是有几十个太空网络游戏
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: ...sex
<Meowoo> 哦
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 还不如我的左手
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 猫
<Meowoo> 是pc的，不包括 浏览器的
<Relaed> -.= |||||||||   你好恶心.....
<Meowoo> 也曾在中国大陆代理过的
<jiero> happyaron: 你是一直泡在这里干什么呐。。。
<Relaed> T.T
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: Linux的我玩过Vendatta Online, 没啥人玩
<Relaed> 我还是觉得PlanetSide好玩...
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 忘了名字了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我以前玩过一个 跟wow一样的
<chenhao> Hello
<yunfan> 不过没玩明白任务
<^k^> chenhao:点点点.  13:11 
<jiero>  公爵（Duke） 巅峰金钻笔 金笔/钻石笔 限量版笔 ￥28600000.00 http://item.jd.com/906655.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【公爵巅峰金钻笔】公爵（Duke） 巅峰金钻笔 金笔/钻石笔 限量版笔【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<chenhao> 这里是中文吗
<jiero> 这是我在 jd 输入笔之后的返回结果
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: Planeshift?
<jiero> chenhao: I used google translate
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: Planeshift 和EQ很像
<MeaCulpa> 还有Eternal Land
<jiero> mea
<jiero> MeaCulpa:   直液式钢笔 这种钢笔都能竖直供墨了？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 忘记名字了 反正是以前上过linux game推荐榜的
<yunfan> 跟wow那样 进去可以当精灵 拿把弓箭的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 高端
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: regnar吧
<iMadper> jiero: 我的? 我现在常听的两个, 一个m1 一个tf15
<MeaCulpa> 不知后来如何了
<Relaed> yunfan: 这还是太空主题的么....
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 好像是
<MeaCulpa> Regnum
<yunfan> Relaed: 不是太空主题的
<yunfan> 对 应该是 regnum
<yunfan> 那时候机器还不行 要是现在的台式机跑肯定嗖嗖的
<Relaed> 现在网络游戏真的没得玩....
<yunfan> Relaed: minecraft
<jiero> yunfan: 马上出来一个奇怪的游戏了，minecraft 那样乱搭物品的星际ARPG
<Relaed> minecraft玩的我颈椎不行了，去年....
<ikk-> 那是游戏在玩你了...
<yunfan> jiero: 你说的是dcpu16/
<Relaed> minecraft里面可以造各种诡异建筑物....
<yunfan> 我记得有个人老外展示了他的一个引擎
<yunfan> 是正常画面的 但是可以像minecraft一样任意改周围环境
<ikk-> Relaed: 可以造兵营才是王道
<yunfan> 那个要是做出来就好玩了
<yunfan> ikk-: 你根本不懂minecraft的乐趣
<jiero> yunfan:  http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1757963851/planet-explorers
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Planet Explorers by Pathea Games — Kickstarter
<Relaed> 有人专门玩红石电路....
 * yunfan 前途不会很大
<jiero> yunfan: 有的人喜欢控制欲哈。
<yunfan> 对 红石爽
<Relaed> 而且说实话。。。。鬼知道这帮00后的小瘪三喜欢什么
<yunfan> jiero: 这个画风有点
<Relaed> 现在的游戏业主要目标不是这帮小孩么....
<Relaed> 我等大叔级玩家会不会已经成为时代的眼泪了。。。。T.T
<jiero> Relaed:  你是上海人？
<xman> no
<ikk-> yunfan: 你可以发个游戏视频上来看看
<Relaed> jiero: 是啊
<jiero> Relaed: 你大了，35了吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> @@小瘪三
<Relaed> jiero: 你估计错了
<xman> 这里能聊点啥
<MeaCulpa> xman: 11点以后成人话题，其他都可以
<MeaCulpa> xman: 23
<Relaed> jiero: 35岁考TOEFL, GRE?
<iMadper> xman: 多数你想的, 都可以聊.
<roylez> jiero gfrog_away 渣1，渣2
<jiero> Relaed:  00后比你：壮士和瘦子
<jiero> roylez:  摸摸
<jiero> Relaed: 随意你
<jiero> Relaed: 大叔？比我还小的大叔啊。
<jiero> iMadper: 你的耳机型号么。看不懂
<Relaed> jiero: 啊哈，那就让我光明正大的叫你大叔吧，大叔
<xman> 初次玩这个
<iMadper> jiero: 不批九零后, 说明自己是, 或者自己离九零后不远, 只能批零零后了...
<iMadper> jiero: 搜索: ue tf15和 爱丽丝 m1
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你也成大叔了啊
<xman> 就是一样的人，没啥好批的
<yunfan> jiero: 这个游戏不错 等他做出来 我要付费购买
<jiero> iMadper:  1000多的。
<xman> 每个年龄都有不靠谱的
<iMadper> jiero: tf15是. 不过我当时是易讯标价错了我买的
<yunfan> Relaed: 其实面向成人的游戏才来cash啊 我说的不是成人游戏
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<yunfan> 成年人许多消费能力强大
<jiero> iMadper: 标成 100多了？
<iMadper> jiero: 应该1299的, 易讯弄成799了
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
<iMadper> jiero: 有人买了之后, 立马1100出手
<iMadper> jiero: 净赚300软妹币
<jiero> iMadper: 。好象HP Touchpad
<iMadper> jiero: 对.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我到最近才知道vSCSI一个device可以挂多个盘...
<xman> Touchpad 我也有个
<jiero> iMadper: 这个是终身保修吧？
<Relaed> yunfan: 当时魔兽世界我也没少付钱 .... 不过现在玩LOL买个皮肤什么的眼睛都不眨 ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 猴子做惯了，别人觉得麻烦而停手的事，我会直接干下去....
<iMadper> jiero: 不可能吧... 耳机易坏, 终身保修太亏了
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。我的ue300是保修2年，不过我现在不在澳大利亚了，麻烦，算了
<iMadper> jiero: 不是全球保?
<jiero> iMadper: 我曾经踩坏了，然后寄回去，对方寄回来新的
<iMadper> jiero: 耳机, 都是给新的
<jiero> iMadper: 现在又坏了。不管了。
<jiero> iMadper: 质量太差。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道5破现在还卖不卖了...
<iMadper> imtxc: 在找Greader的替代品
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 喷毕业生Linux知识...
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 其实丫比我毕业的早
<Relaed> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fredrin/megatokyo-visual-novel-game?ref=popular
<^k^> Relaed ... ⇪ Megatokyo Visual Novel Game by Fred Gallagher — Kickstarter
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: .
<Relaed> 这种gal game模式的游戏居然600% funded
<Relaed> 这多出来的算神马
<jiero> iMadper: 问题是，我还剩下ue300送的10对替换硅套
<jiero> iMadper: 那些套都是通用尺寸吗？
<iMadper> jiero: 不桑吃
<iMadper> jiero: 不是
<iMadper> jiero: 区别很大的, 粗细, 长短 都不同
<iMadper> jiero: 因为, 导管的大小, 对声音的成像有影响, 所以没办法统一
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
<iMadper> imtxc: 暂定, aol reader
<jiero> Relaed: 笨笨，kickstarter主要是看给钱得到的回报哈，多数钱不是为了游戏的
<Relaed> jiero: 哦 ... 额，好吧 .....
<jiero> Relaed: 营销，是买垃圾文化
<Relaed> jiero: 感觉这种游戏只有4chan的fapper回去fund...
<jiero> Relaed: 。有目标用户很好啊——<——往死里鄙视市场学。
<Relaed> jiero: 目标用户只是一个继续极其少量的统计数据预估出来，只会出现在ppt上的一个概念.....没有是不行的，但是比较虚幻...
<Relaed> Marketing Strategy -> Audience -> Buying Power -> Income Forecast -> Annual Financial Forecast -> ROI -> PPT结束 Yeah !!
<jiero> Relaed: 其实做个市场调查就是了，4chan的浏览一下不就可以了
<MeaCulpa> omfg
<Relaed> 4chan自己出过gal game .... 而且是以残疾少女为主题的H-Game....
<Relaed> 这帮fapper其实有点变态...
<administrator> hello
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  13:41 
<yunfan> jiero: 那个老大是华人还是国人？
<jiero> yunfan: 哪个老大？
<Guest86704> yunfan: 你的陈述有问题
<yunfan> jiero: 就是那个游戏的老大啊 刚才那个
<jiero> iMadper:  AKG K44 头戴式耳机   119元包邮 这个隔音好不好？
<yunfan> planet explorer
<iMadper> jiero: 不好.
<jiero> yunfan:  哦。我还真不知道。
<iMadper> jiero: 没啥特别强烈的需求, 就别追求隔音...
<iMadper> jiero: 隔音, 可以从superlex里面选一个. 价格也一百多
<jiero> iMadper:  隔音，还是挺有用的呃
<jiero> iMadper: 怎么搜不到？
<iMadper> jiero: 淘宝
<xlucky> lucky|company
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我手机上的sports tracker没法定位
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那乃那天是用的啥？
 * iMadper 转到slickreader了
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。失去了我在京东补邮费的意义
<freeflying> gfrog_away:  前几天可以，上周六开始就一直不能定位了
<freeflying> 其实换了endonmondo也不能定位
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 渣手机，摔吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 换1050
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.04 如何安装ATI HD5450 开源驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444502 敬请指点。。。。。。膜拜跪求 统计信息: 发表于 由 hilario — 2013-06-24 13:48
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你能在1050上装个sports tracker我就换
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 上周五我最后一次用endomondo，木问题。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这两天木有试
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 其实测不测也无所谓，我反正是老的路线，每圈下来差不多5-6km
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，跑步心率表更重要些
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 想看的是心率，可惜没心律带
<gfrog_away> freeflying: gps就是显得cool一些
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 买一个，dkn最便宜的才不到200羊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 准备啥时候在米帝搞个gps表得了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕大大
<iMadper> freeflying: 膜拜.. 心率表很便宜的...
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 基娃娃、
<imtxc> 当当当呢
<freeflying> iMadper: 便宜吗
<jiero> 谁注意的cherrot了？
<iMadper> freeflying: 便宜.
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 那个卡外地用真不要手续费啊，不错不错
<iMadper> freeflying: 一二三百的样子.
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 就是还是有4啊。。。。
<freeflying> iMadper: 一个蓝牙心律带就要400多了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 金卡？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: .
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 渣
<iMadper> imtxc: 找到google reader的替代品了! aol reader弱爆了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: IC 的，真有 4
<imtxc> iMadper: 什么？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 渣
<iMadper> freeflying: 蓝牙... 我不知道那些配套的是怎么接收的, 反正, 很便宜的
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我的几张金卡都没4
<imtxc> gfrog_away: ....... 我了个去
<iMadper> imtxc: slickreader
<gfrog_away> iMadper: freeflying 蓝牙不靠谱
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 暴露了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> 来膜拜几张金卡的 gfrog_away
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 要那么多干嘛呢
 * iMadper 跪拜 gfrog_away !
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 外地的。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 都是招行？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 乃太豪了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 没多壕，都是以前工资卡。
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/227613
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 再特价：TIMEX 天美时 T5K537 心率表（含心率带） $19.99（约￥180）_Ebay优惠_名品手表_什么值得买
<imtxc> gfrog_away: .......... 那现在那些卡不是工资卡了，它还收你管理费么
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 资产已然够了。还有绑了三方存管
<Meowoo> 貌似 runescape 这个游戏很火哦
 * imtxc 来膜拜同时有N张金卡工资卡的 gfrog_away
<freeflying> iMadper: 美亚啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 。。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: ebay
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 哦，只要有一个卡资产够就可以对吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 淘宝买这个, 现货, 也就二百多
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 不知道。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 貌似按分行算。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 或者按卡算，没深究。
<imtxc> 来膜拜有N张卡里面都有很多资产的  gfrog_away
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 高级
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.121.jXhCDe&id=22006144624
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 天时美天美时Timex T5K537跑步心率表带心率带-淘宝网
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 现在不care小招了。
 * MeaCulpa 有N张卡里都是负债的
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 同。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 哟，现在care哪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 你是资产啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我都是负债
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 股市里呢，又拿不出来。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 牛逼！
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 牛
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 还投资理财呢...
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 小银行，兴业、广发、民生。
<Relaed> 股市完了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 牛
 * MeaCulpa 都是负债理财
<Relaed> 我的钱都在日本银行里....
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 乃这才是正道。借银行的钱生钱
<ikk-> Relaed: 那边利息高?
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 牛逼，都教给太君了啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 毛生钱，借钱买大饼吃
<Relaed> 在日本买美元理财产品啊
<ikk-> Relaed: 有道理
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 欠债的是爷
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: @@
<Relaed> 太君那里是负利息
<Meowoo> 谁玩过 runescape 的，介绍一下哦，怎么那么火，上 wiki 看，那画面很粗糙哦
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 火
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: Java Applet啊
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 你用Java写个那界面试试看
<yunfan> Relaed: 额 负利息好狠啊
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 只要有浏览器和Java, 就能玩
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa, 玩过?? 介绍一下，我已注册了帐号
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: Runescape牛逼在于，在很多国家的电视儿童台里做了广告，结果，牛逼啊
<Relaed> 日本本来就萧条。我觉得这次钱荒什么的很快会影响到各个行业
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 类似UO，有生产有打怪
<gfrog_away> imtxc: MeaCulpa 真有钱有砖了还是薅宇宙行的黑白菜啊。其他行的卡都是浮云
<yunfan> 你说国内钱慌？
<Relaed> 是啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 试了没有? 是不是特别好用? 比greader快多了
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 最牛的就是有防afk, 如果你很久不动，你就会被传送进某些地方玩一些小游戏
<yunfan> 那不是坏事 可以倒逼房地产
<Relaed> 逼房地产商跌价？
 * gfrog_away 见过有拿小招金葵花在ATM上排队取钱的，md，那边私人银行空着，有沙发有空调，丫跑这跟我等屌丝抢ATM。 cc MeaCulpa imtxc 
<yunfan> 不过地方政府没了卖地收入 我看多半会开征房产税的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: ...
<yunfan> 时日盍丧
<Relaed> yunfan: 这不是和国外一样了，他如果征房产税，那就得发地契
<iMadper> Relaed: 流程是这个样子的: 贷款买房的, 还不起银行贷款了, 银行强行收房, 然后拿出去卖. 然后房价下降
<Meowoo> 啥是 UO?
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa, 你是说他本身不是多独特，只是宣传做的好？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那真惨了，我老婆名下的房子给她爹妈住的，惨了
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 很独特啊，你玩了就知道
<Meowoo> 哦
<Meowoo> 但是现在要下载一个东西哦
<Meowoo> 22M的，应该是客户端
<Relaed> iMadper: 那总比泡沫积累到最后破掉好 ....
<Meowoo> 不是说有 java就能玩的么?
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 不知道，以前是java里下的
<Relaed> iMadper: 不过现在这个腔调......
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 政府惯用手段就是吃完原告吃被告啊  你看先用土地出让金吃光了买房人的积蓄  再倒逼房地产降价吃掉房地产商的资产
<imtxc> iMadper: 还没呢。。 working～～
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 说不定只是个框子
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩
<huntxu> roylez: 看来崩盘快了啊
 * lucky|company 在公司做实习生好无聊啊！
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 最后大家都有房子了 嘿嘿 天下p民入吾鷇中， 开征房产税
<Meowoo> e
<roylez> huntxu: 恩
<Relaed> 没地契征个毛房产税啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 游西！
<Meowoo> 我去看看，貌似还得 wine 他
<yunfan> 给你契又不难
<Meowoo> 我去虚拟机装装看看
<roylez> huntxu: 我打算取个10k的现金家里放着再说
<roylez> huntxu: 怕以后取不出来钞票
<Relaed> roylez: 额，挤兑之后限制货币流通
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你拿现金也没用啊
<Relaed> roylez: 很恐怖啊
<huntxu> roylez: 拿实物金条吧
<Relaed> roylez: 你这样还不如囤货，到时候奇货可居啊
<roylez> huntxu: 我现在大头换了美元了
<huntxu> 囤饼干看来也不错
<MeaCulpa> 压缩饼干
<iMadper> lucky|company: 是呀, 比如我现在.
<roylez> huntxu: 接下来放一部分到支付渣
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 当年地主被抗日吸引跟土共混打国民党 国民党打炮以后农民又被分地吸引跟着土共混打地主 地主打完以后 农民的土地就被公社会给收回去了 哈哈
<imtxc> roylez 去取现，肯定会挤兑啊。。。。
<huntxu> roylez: 躲得真快，我看兑美元已经小反弹了
<MeaCulpa> 囤美元直接属于犯罪到时候
<yunfan> 今天的房价就是这一套
<imtxc> 哪个支行有那么多钱。。。。
<roylez> huntxu: 恩
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 买二锅头
<Meowoo> 还不支持 linux
<yunfan> 我以前就考虑过这事
<lucky|company> iMadper: 你现在还是实习生啊？
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 不知道了
<iMadper> lucky|company: 对呀.
<Relaed> yunfan: 搞得和希腊一样了，那就game over
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 买廉价的烈酒 可以御寒 做燃料 可以出售
<yunfan> 用途很广
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 燃料不行吧
<yunfan> 还可以做燃烧弹 爆炸
<Meowoo> wiki 说他是浏览器玩的，现在改这么多了
<MeaCulpa> 度数太低了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 蒸馏下？
<huntxu> roylez: 看来今晚要换点美元了 =.=
<huntxu> roylez: 再取个几千在手
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 或者伏特加？
<MeaCulpa> 搞点固体燃料啊
<imtxc> hu
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 貌似巴西的汽车加酒可以跑
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 二货我都说了Vodka只有40度
<imtxc> huntxu: roylez 真有那么严重？
<imtxc> 你们权贵们不要慌啊
<Relaed> 有一种木炭气引擎
<huntxu> roylez: 这是帮美帝还完债人家解决了就QE和你拜拜了啊...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: vodka也有度数高的吧？
<roylez> imtxc: 渣你死了就好了
<imtxc> roylez: 你。。。。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没有的，不允许流通的，你当外国是中国啊
<Relaed> 直接烧木头可以驱动内燃机，发电机什么的
<yunfan> 对了 大家记得买两个太阳能充电版
<yunfan> 到时候给平板手机充电会比较有优势
<imtxc> yunfan: 最近会发生什么？
<yunfan> 另外买两个受邀发电的备用
<yunfan> imtxc: 说不好 未必是最近 只是备着
<Relaed> 最近戾气比较严重啊，又是猎枪杀人又是放火烧公交车
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那就只好自己提纯了 蒸馏难度不大
<Relaed> 真的有什么事情的话，果然还是防身比较重要
<yunfan> 对了 我昨天在youtube上看了好多老外用pvc做的气枪 很不错
<Relaed> 暴民一堆一堆的
<yunfan> 用真空泵做能源的
<yunfan> 非常适合p民用
<Relaed> 我觉得我们搞IT的最手无缚鸡之力了...
<yunfan> 抽几下气就算储能了
<yunfan> Relaed: 这取决于你看问题的角度
<Relaed> pvc的气枪能杀人么
<lucky|company> iMadper: 我昨天到现在除了吃饭睡觉就是上网
<yunfan> 普通的射人身体上没事 射眼睛有事
<roylez> huntxu: 你可以跟如松的博客，这老头最近的预测走向都挺准的
<yunfan> 另外 还要看弹丸 你可以买钢珠轴承
<lucky|company> iMadper: 求分享经验唉
<Relaed> roylez: 发个地址来看看
<yunfan> 还有 老外还造了个真空打炮  额
<iMadper> lucky|company: 你丫不用干活的?
<roylez> Relaed: 你也死去吧
<lucky|company> iMadper: 不知道整天该干嘛
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我们小时候玩过啊，PVC管+卫生纸+筷子+水
<Relaed> roylez: 人类为什么要互相伤害。。。。
<huntxu> roylez: 房价啥时候也崩
<iMadper> lucky|company: 别人也闲着?
<yunfan> 就是一段比较粗的 pvc然后两边有蜜蜂 + 抽气的
<roylez> huntxu: 看老头的博客，没压力
<roylez> Relaed: 自己google，第一条
<lucky|company> iMadper: 就我一个实习生
<iMadper> lucky|company: 正式的干嘛, 你就干嘛
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那个用乒乓球做弹丸把罐头给撞破了
<yunfan> 我要多收集点这种工具的制造视频存起来 到时候备用
<lucky|company> iMadper: 我还没弄清楚他们天天在干嘛
<iMadper> <lucky|company> iMadper: 我昨天到现在除了吃饭睡觉就是上网   这样下去, 再过半个月, 你还是弄不清楚呀...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关机和重启的时候compiz老是无响应。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444504 关机和重启的时候compiz老是无响应，每次关机重启都要用终端才行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 等待春天 — 2013-06-24 13:58
<iMadper> freeflying: 要买服务器, 有啥办法联系到经销商呀?
<lucky|company> iMadper: 是唉，没人让我干活唉
<yunfan> lucky|company: 自己干自己的事就是了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你不如藏点武器，到时候要啥抢啥
<iMadper> lucky|company: 不用干活? 那多好, 介绍我过去吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 有好地方推荐吗?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 武器没那么好藏不是
<Relaed> yunfan: 弹弓什么的，十字弓什么的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 太危险的人 往往第一时间就挂了
<yunfan> Relaed: 弓不如弩
<lucky|company> yunfan: 自己屌事没有
<Relaed> yunfan: 弩有卖的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: roylez gfrog_away 你们就蓐社会主义的羊毛着
<imtxc> 抓起来
<iMadper> freeflying: 找到电话了!!!
<lucky|company> iMadper: 混凝土公司
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我哪薅了？
<yunfan> lucky|company: 找个开元项目混一混
<iMadper> lucky|company: ...O_o 体力活? 那算了...
 * iMadper 联系经销商去
<yunfan> Relaed: 不好带是个大问题 我喜欢气动那个pvc枪射击 拆开什么都看不出来
<lucky|company> yunfan: 还不会编程呢
<lucky|company> iMadper: lol
<yunfan> lucky|company: 那你有个比较好的消磨时间的方式了 学编程
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不好瞄准吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那点距离，别人版砖你你没压力？
<Relaed> yunfan: 那个压力容器呢，压力容器是射门
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我看那老外做的 还有sniper带了一个很吊的瞄准镜 是旋转变大变小的
<lucky|company> iMadper: 快过来搬砖
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 枪，哪怕是真枪，也要常常校准，你个零时组装的，只能近距离
<lucky|company> yunfan: 好注意
<yunfan> Relaed: 压力的就是用真空泵抽气  扳机打开阀门让气体进来 冲击弹丸
<huntxu> iMadper: 啥好地方
<lucky|company> yunfan: 看来我实习没money拿了
<Relaed> yunfan: 有真空泵，那直接去买那种装修用的气枪
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 真枪还有炸趟呢 哪里能保证100%呢
<Relaed> yunfan: 子弹都能买到
<yunfan> Relaed: 啊 对 装修用的钉子枪杀伤力很强 又不会引起怀疑
<Relaed> yunfan: 在有电的情况下，那个东西见谁杀谁
<yunfan> 这个我回家就去买一个
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你有没有注意到警察局里面都有试枪版，就是一个防暴盾牌
<yunfan> 我记得死神来了里面有个人就是被钉子枪搞挂的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我没被警察带进去过 不知道那事
<freeflying> iMadper: 你自己买server啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 另外盾牌只能防一面 还有我再三强调了 这个东西不能保证100%
<yunfan> 就算给你一辆坦克 还有哑火的情况呢
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我还是觉得利器靠谱，暗杀
<eexpress> 又做梦
<yunfan> 这东西只能说增加你生存的几率而已
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 但是你藏着真枪 很容易被查到
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩，参见北斗神拳
<Relaed> 有电，有电脑的情况下
<Relaed> 可以把那个装修的东西，改造成自动炮台。。。。
<yunfan> 被抓恐怕就格杀了 如果是乱世
<Relaed> 那就牛逼了
<yunfan> Relaed: 所以你要保证电的供应
<Relaed> yunfan: 木气发电机
<Relaed> yunfan: 推荐你一个系列叫做: Dooms Day Prepers
<Relaed> yunfan: 里面各种Fallout科技
<freeflying>    41 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  18.9  0.0  5124095h kswapd0
<yunfan> Relaed: 我要真实的 不是看小说
<Relaed> yunfan: 真实的啊，国家地理频道拍的纪录片
<Relaed> yunfan: 美国人为了应付各种灾难而做的事先准备
<yunfan> Relaed: 那不错 可以看看
<yunfan> Relaed: 美国还有人搞防核打击的地堡呢
<Relaed> yunfan: 去google dooms day prepers, 从financial melt down, 到virus break out什么都有
<Relaed> yunfan: 对，就是差不多的东西
<huntxu> roylez: 小银行有机会跪掉么
<MeaCulpa> ...
<Relaed> 哎....我们的下一代，可能出生在废土.....
<yunfan> Relaed: 所以我还研究怎么在室内种蔬菜
<Relaed> 怎么感觉好帅的样子
<Relaed> yunfan: 绿藻
<yunfan> Relaed: 挺好的 跟高富帅同归于尽
<yunfan> Relaed: 能保证电的话  可以用植物生长灯代替阳光
<Relaed> yunfan: 最廉价的，最快速，而且能够产生大量的可食用蛋白质
<yunfan> 当然藻类效率高了 只是没掌握那技术
<yunfan> 另外他的蛋白质不知道怎么提纯加工
<Relaed> dooms day prepers里面就有教你怎么种绿藻的。
<Relaed> yunfan: 晒干就可以
<yunfan> 啊 那不错
<yunfan> 很好 我已经找到那电视剧的中文名字了
<yunfan> 末日生存者
<tryit> eexpress, 有人折腾6410的开发板吗？遇到问题啦………………
<Relaed> 已经到season2了，里面的东西牛逼的不得了
<roylez> huntxu: 非常有
<roylez> huntxu: 你的钱都在哪个银行？
<Relaed> yunfan: 反正我觉得对付国内动乱什么的，最好的方法是集资造一艘船
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Lotus Connections上一水的Time to say goodbye啊
<ofan> \rs: 最近在搞啥
<roylez> huntxu: 觉得2F都有可能给跪了
<Relaed> yunfan: 有事的时候就开到没人能来的水里
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .....
<yunfan> Relaed: 但是你要考虑可行性啊
<huntxu> roylez: 建行，工行，小银行不敢放
<tryit> 初始化串口时，6410板子中的UART寄存器UCON0的第8、9位Rx InterruptType和Tx Interrupt Type，谁知道该如何设置吗？
<yunfan> Relaed: 你有那个钱造船的话都够移民了
<huntxu> roylez: 2F?
<roylez> huntxu: 2->Z
<Relaed> yunfan: 很可行，我说那种小水泥船很可能就能救你一命了吧...
<huntxu> roylez: 噗 =.=
<yunfan> Relaed: 如果你几个人凑钱造船 风险又太大 万一被人抢 或者造船的不履约 你的一蓝子鸡蛋就全毁了
<roylez> huntxu: 工行，不就是昨天不给交易不给取钱的那家么？
<huntxu> roylez: 不知道啊，小头
<yunfan> Relaed: 小水泥船也要个10几万啊 何况水道是不是通畅呢
<Relaed> yunfan: 也是....
<yunfan> roylez: 我周六去华夏存钱 atm吞了我1k8 也是说故障
<yunfan> 怀疑真的出问题了
<roylez> huntxu: 我打算放一些到余额宝，有风险的货币基金
<huntxu> roylez: shibor回得这么快也有问题啊，居然只有6.5
<yunfan> Relaed: 还是从现在开始 体能训练+做好知识储备比较好
<huntxu> roylez: 障眼法么
<Relaed> yunfan: 那个纪录片，你去全部下载下来
<yunfan> Relaed: 外加一点运气 到时候你就可以看着别人挂
<Relaed> yunfan: 好多好多求生法则
<roylez> huntxu: 央妈又挤奶了
<yunfan> Relaed: 还没找到带中文字幕的
<freeflying> roylez: 乃真实壕
<roylez> huntxu: 吸毒没吸够
<huntxu> roylez: 赶脚顶不住。。。
<Relaed> yunfan: 生肉不行么....
<roylez> huntxu: 看老头博客，谈了 shibor 这事的
<yunfan> Relaed: 什么生肉
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • gmlive总是提示sopcast， sopcast已经按照网上的安装了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444505 sopcast已经按照网上的安装了两个包，可是gmlive总是提示sopcast， 统计信息: 发表于 由 durongze — 2013-06-24 14:34
<Relaed> yunfan: 就是没有字母的raw版本，网上统称为生肉
<huntxu> roylez: 无望，看来得真的考虑转实物黄金...
<roylez> huntxu: 宏观经济学30年没啥值得注意的，现在正是大放光彩的时候...
<yunfan> Relaed: 原来有这个电影 荒岛余生
<huntxu> roylez: 纸钞也是废纸，银行又不给兑 =.=
<ofan> ofan: test
<roylez> huntxu: 黄金还没到底啊
<ofan> ^k^: test
<yunfan> Relaed: 除非可以放慢 否则我的英语能力恐怕还不行
<^k^> ofan, 这仅仅是一个测试。  14:38 
<yunfan> 黄金不好
<huntxu> roylez: 始终保值靠谱 =.=
<yunfan> 还是囤点能用的东西
<roylez> huntxu: 招商银行可以网银买汇
<huntxu> roylez: 难道放美帝
<Relaed> 肥皂，酒精，药物
<roylez> huntxu: 如果我有工行户，我就去做空黄金
<roylez> huntxu: 一卡通双臂帐户啊
<huntxu> roylez: 招行这种信用卡大行不会有危险么
<roylez> huntxu: 还好吧，招行的用户粘性比较高，愿意存钱到他家的不少
<yunfan> Relaed: 国内也有一帮生存主义者 还有论坛 不过那个5d6d关了
<Relaed> yunfan: 啊，这种论坛也会关掉
<ofan> ^k^: test
<^k^> ofan, 这仅仅是一个测试。  14:41 
<roylez> huntxu: 像那些渣生和贱行，跪了就跪了吧
<huntxu> roylez: 贵国人民不靠谱，坏账一多也不好收拾
<yunfan> Relaed: 有微群 http://q.weibo.com/229060
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 生存主义者 | 新浪微群-总有一群人和你一样
<ofan> ^k^: test
<yunfan> Relaed: 我在想 万一大乱起来我还在帝都怎么办
<^k^> ofan, 这仅仅是一个测试。  14:43 
<roylez> yunfan: 占领中南海啊，2啊你
<roylez> yunfan: lol
<yunfan> roylez: 这扯淡
<yunfan> roylez: 你继续屯黄金去
<huntxu> roylez: 不科学，工行的shibor O/N居然最低
<Relaed> yunfan: 参考末日生存者里面有一集是逃离纽约的
<yunfan> 到时候混不下去了 可以去黄山市找我
<Relaed> yunfan: 如何在大城市瘫痪的时候逃离
<yunfan> 我得呆在老曹
<roylez> yunfan: 我没屯黄金，屯了些米国币
<freeflying> http://www.igeak.com/Product/Feature/186
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Feature
<huntxu> roylez: 看来是抢到奶
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 搞个这个吧
<Relaed> yunfan: 里面有3个人，一人徒步，一人划船，还有一个人自行车
<roylez> huntxu: 块头大，抢奶有力
<roylez> huntxu: 在哪里看的，给链接
<yunfan> Relaed: 这些都要扩展体能，另外如果我是在魔都 回家也不是问题 但是从帝都回家有点远
<iMadper> freeflying: 我们组需要
<freeflying> iMadper: 那不是你们公司采购干得事情吗
<Relaed> yunfan: 这就需要有足够多的植物知识，一直都能找到可以吃的植物，然后还有贝爷的胃。。。。
<Meowoo> 玩不了 runescape
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀, 如果买x86_64的, 肯定是采购去买了
<ofan> ^k^: test
<^k^> ofan: .. .. ..
<iMadper> freeflying: 这arm的, 要自己选... 而且, 貌似也没的可选...
<huntxu> roylez: shibor.org
<huntxu> roylez: 貌似不官方
<Relaed> yunfan: 而且我甚至怀疑如果真的哪天ground zero了，你从帝都回到歙县。。。。路上没有被某些组织裹挟已经很好了
<huntxu> roylez: 网站做得好烂
<ofan> ^k^: test
<^k^> ofan, 这仅仅是一个测试。  14:47 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/l&t-infotech-faces-h-1b-visa-fraud-allegations/1/183302.html
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 好的发展方向啊
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ L&T Infotech ex-worker alleges sexual discrimination : Americas, News - India Today
<yunfan> Relaed: 是啊 这中间可是要经过 河南 山东这些凶险的省份啊
<yunfan> 当然我省也不是好鸟
<yunfan> Relaed: 我家是黟县  不是歙县
<huntxu> yunfan: 我考虑好了，撤离路线是天津上船，经日本->台湾回家
<Relaed> yunfan: 哦..我家是歙县,回到深渡都是姓姚的。。。
<huntxu> yunfan: 我家离海岸线30km
<ofan> ^k^: test
<^k^> ofan, 这仅仅是一个测试。  14:49 
<adam8157> iMadper: 拜Java Guru
<yunfan> huntxu: 上船不错 虽然慢 但是基本上路上不会遇见人祸
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<yunfan> huntxu: 你家在哪里？ 你得保证自己能去天津
<MeaCulpa> 天灾...
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: !!!
<MeaCulpa> 海盗...
<yunfan> 海盗没有土匪多呢
<yunfan> 尤其是要经过河南山东和安徽  额
<Relaed> 那你就得有领导能力，个人魅力
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 拜 Java Perl 双修
<Relaed> 自行组建某种组织
<huntxu> yunfan: 路程没你远，相对安全而已
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Perl: 拜
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 就会perl和ruby! 不会鸟java...
<yunfan> 坐船确实是个好方案
<MeaCulpa> 二路直肠
<iMadper|Perl> MeaCulpa: .. 胖叔, 要厚道...
<yunfan> 不过对我来说最好的方案就是回南方上班
<yunfan> 到时候直接走回去就行了
<yunfan> 尤其是杭州离家很近
<adam8157> yunfan: 那你还待北京干啥... 杭州多好啊
<ofan> ^k^: test
<freeflying> iMadper|Perl: 还是有几家的
<^k^> ofan, 这仅仅是一个测试。  14:52 
<iMadper|Perl> freeflying: 恩, 刚联系上一家的代理.
<ofan> ^k^: test
<^k^> ofan, 这仅仅是一个测试。  14:52 
<tryit> adam8157, 大神～
<adam8157> tryit: 乖
<iMadper|Perl> freeflying: 你说, 买个48core/24Gb的, 大约多少钱?
<tryit> adam8157, 熟悉UART配置吗？有个小问题
<ofan> ^k^: test
<^k^> ofan, 这仅仅是一个测试。  14:52 
<adam8157> tryit: 嗯 讲
<yunfan> adam8157: 我这不是在找工作么
<freeflying> iMadper|Perl: 这个价格还真不知道呢
<Relaed> 从北京有水路回到杭州么
<Relaed> 京杭运河神马的。。。
<Relaed> 还有么
<tryit> adam8157, 初始化串口时，6410板子中的UART寄存器UCON0的第8、9位Rx InterruptType和Tx Interrupt Type，该如何设置？
<yunfan> adam8157: 年前就说了 今年下半年准备跑路 又不是现在起意的
<adam8157> tryit: 设置成无
<yunfan> Relaed: 要走海运 曹运不行
<adam8157> yunfan: 羡慕家周围有大城市的
<ofan> ^k^: test
<^k^> ofan, 这仅仅是一个测试。  14:54 
<huntxu> roylez: 坐等月底围观shibor爆表
<^k^> ofan: .. .. ..
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啥玩意？
<yunfan> adam8157: 你家就是大城市!
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<yunfan> huntxu: 要报表了 那就危机总爆发了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: igeek的表
<tryit> adam8157, .
<tryit> adam8157, 不是这么简单的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 等iwatch
<adam8157> yunfan: 鬼, 渔业也是农业的一种
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕乃家是大城市？
<tryit> adam8157, http://imagebin.org/262350
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 打鱼的
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 难道乃是铁岭的？
<tryit> adam8157, 我在看u-boot的源代码，[9:8]= b10
<roylez> huntxu: 7/5号大考，坐等银行理财产品广告
<yunfan> adam8157: 那是大农业 而且米国也是农业大国 和农村是两码事
<yunfan> adam8157: 我比较羡慕你们这种家在海边的 随时可以接救济粮 可以跑路 还可以养殖 tnnd
<adam8157> tryit: 哦, 这个触发类型啊, 我不知道 =,=
<yunfan> Relaed: 咱们如果回去 最好住歙县靠近太平湖的地方
<Relaed> yunfan: 为什么？
<tryit> adam8157, 看不出设置成0和1有啥区别
<jiero> yunfan: 没多少山
<adam8157> tryit: 脉冲和电平的区别啊
<huntxu> roylez: 而且月底是半年结算 =.=
 * iMadper|Perl 
<jiero> yunfan: 山东算是这个国家少有的超大面积冲积平原了？
<tryit> adam8157, 就是高低电平触发或者边沿触发？
<jiero> iMadper|Perl: 又是perl 又是ruby
 * iMadper|Perl 做为水产养殖专业的学生, 我来科普, 渔业是农业中的一类. 
<Relaed> 农行的ATM也不稳定
<adam8157> tryit: 不是, 都是电平, 但是脉冲那个不需要保持
<Relaed> 什么情况...
<yunfan> Relaed: 整个黄山市的地形是 黟县和屯溪两个盆地 其他地方都是山地 山地比较好，靠近太平湖 食物和饮水有保证 在你的第一季庄稼种出来前你得靠野生的采集过日子 但是现在没有野生动物了 只有太平湖的鱼靠谱点
<yunfan> Relaed: 对了 祁门有原始森林 实在不行可以躲进去
<huntxu> iMadper|Perl: 农林牧副渔，哥当年地理学得好
<yunfan> 祁门的原始森林就在我出生的村子对面
<yunfan> huntxu: 和哥差不多
<Relaed> yunfan: 说道这个我就想起去年国庆。。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Perl: 农，林，牧，渔
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Perl: 我国行业分类有国标的
<iMadper|Perl> mea
<Relaed> yunfan: 高速公路全线拥堵，到时候大概和这个情况一模一样
 * jiero 当年除了主课，都学的可以，就是不能复习，复习了分数就越来越低了。
<iMadper|Perl> MeaCulpa: 我胡说的... 噗....
<iMadper|Perl> MeaCulpa: 我也不是学水产养殖的... 噗..
<jiero> iMadper|Perl: 。。。
<iMadper|Perl> jiero: :->
<yunfan> Relaed: 去年下大雪  许多人开车回来过年 歙县那地方都好多事故 还堵车
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐看好银行还是政府?
<Meowoo> minecraf  怎么玩不了
<adam8157> huntxu: ^^
<roylez> adam8157: 看好外资银行，算银行吧
<Meowoo> 我注册了帐号了
<Meowoo> 装了openjdk 7了
 * jiero 谁去规定不准储存货币
<Meowoo> 主窗口也出现了
<yunfan> roylez: 有机会 买个老外的保险 这个可以考虑下
<jiero> lol
<Meowoo> 但是 login的时候提示 not downloaded
<jiero> 储存货币贬值，不准增值。
<adam8157> roylez: 不算, 我在说流动性被中国政府掐住的银行
<Meowoo> 这个啥回事哦
<yunfan> Relaed: 还可以把货币兑换成1毛人民币藏家里 :] 到时候可以炼铁 做弹丸什么的
<Relaed> yunfan: 要说真的没人的地方，那倒是山东烟台那些地方，真的没人
<jiero> Relaed: 。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 是他们自己找抽
<yunfan> Relaed: 山东人口多 发展时期大家都集中 真的灾荒 肯定分散的
<huntxu> adam8157: 但是逼宫还是会有效果的
<jiero> yunfan: 山东竟然是全国老人最多的省份
<adam8157> roylez: huntxu 政府会让步咩?
<adam8157> roylez: huntxu 玩火啊这些银行, 敢对抗党国
<huntxu> adam8157: 要维稳啊...
<adam8157> cfy: 好久不见啊
<cfy> adam8157: 好久不见～
<jiero> cfy: 菜饭鱼
<yunfan> 毫不起眼，正是他的生存之道。一个引人注目的人，在大灾难中，很可能成为袭击的目标，谁都知道你家囤了粮，不抢你抢谁？！正因为这样，Rock Li用最普通、最不会引发大家关注的方式和器材作为他的生存储备。
<yunfan> 这人的理念和我一样
<huntxu> adam8157: 联盟了一起撑还是很强的
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Perl: xixi, GB/T 4754
<MeaCulpa> -
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<Meowoo> 谁知道的哦
<adam8157> cfy: 菜饭鱼
<yunfan> jiero: 人多 :]
<Meowoo> 又谈政治啊
<Relaed> http://economy.caijing.com.cn/2013-06-17/112914162.html
<^k^> Relaed ... ⇪ 法兴：中国作为全球经济增长引擎的时代将终结-财经网
<Meowoo> 大牛，把这些人都踢了
<jiero> yunfan: 你要伪装的很瘦很瘦，不会被当成可以吃的目标
<adam8157> huntxu: 平安这种渣渣银行自己玩过了连累别人
<yunfan> 这些银行肯定要倒霉的 政府土地出让金已经收够钱了
<Meowoo> minecraft 怎么我登入的时候提示 not downloaded 哦
<yunfan> 但是民怨上来了 现在正好要放水
<huntxu> adam8157: 平安有啥特别事例么？
<yunfan> 这帮人不懂帝王术
<roylez> adam8157: 民生这种脑白金开的，更加不靠谱吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 票据太多
<adam8157> huntxu: 这种渣渣银行自己本钱少, 严重依赖流动性 cc roylez
<huntxu> adam8157: 各家都有问题，现在没钱了就找妈啊。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 有啊有啊，我曾经从平安取款机看到一个提示恭喜您中奖了，然后公里跋涉去了被给予一个手机座。
<huntxu> adam8157: 但是妈又说你自己先去小黑屋反省一下
<adam8157> huntxu: 别的银行都是被胁迫的, 手里有渣渣银行的票据啊
<roylez> adam8157: 民生的白金信用卡随便发，漫天都是他的理财产品广告，想想也知道...
<adam8157> roylez: 民生也算一个
<huntxu> roylez: 每天开个一百块钱的户，忽悠点赠品可行不
<adam8157> huntxu: 理财5万起
<roylez> huntxu: 请神容易送神难
<huntxu> adam8157: 现在是开户就送啊
<roylez> huntxu: 退卡费劲
<adam8157> roylez: 今天七天逆回购都上了10%了...
<adam8157> 明目张胆的对抗政府啊
<roylez> adam8157: 你说啥呢？shibor吗？
<huntxu> adam8157: 逆回购是跟妈借钱的啊...
<adam8157> roylez: 不是, 是他们用债券抵押借钱的那个
<yunfan> adam8157: 你晓得陈毅市长伐？
<adam8157> huntxu: 你也可以买的啊
<yunfan> 资本家高不过共产党的
<huntxu> adam8157: 所以那不叫逆回购
<Meowoo> 谁玩过 我的世界 minecraft 的
<adam8157> yunfan: 不晓得
<Relaed> Meowoo: 有什么问题
<roylez> yunfan: 现在资本家跟共产党是一家了
<yunfan> 资本家是钻规则漏洞 共产党是拿着大锤子 想走哪里 就敲哪里  直接出洞
<adam8157> huntxu: 为啥不叫, 问你借钱, 你就是逆回购咯
<yunfan> roylez: 错 共产党是资本家 资本家不是共产党 这个差别很大
<huntxu> adam8157: 专指央行做法，我的概念里
<roylez> yunfan: 好吧
<yunfan> roylez: 权可以致钱  钱不能制权
<yunfan> roylez: 这是基本道理
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • acpi-t显示的温度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444506 acpi -t显示温度有67度左右，好像有点高啊，请问下这个温度是什么的？cpu还是主板还是电池？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-06-24 15:02
<Relaed> yunfan: 钱治权那是国外...
<Meowoo> Relaed, 我登入不了，提示 not downloaded, 让我 try again
<huntxu> adam8157: 等着看各行割肉，如果有可能的话
<adam8157> huntxu: 怎么割?
<Relaed> Meowoo: 付钱了没
<Relaed> Meowoo: 这是一个收费游戏
<yunfan> Relaed: 对啊 所以我说在贵国是不行的 主席对国情认识还不够
<huntxu> adam8157: 把手里持有的债跟票，都往外贴
<Meowoo> 不是有 demo 的么
<huntxu> adam8157: 就是不愿意亏钱
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 胡须
<Relaed> Meowoo: 那你就玩demo单机的啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 尤其是理财大行们
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 呱
<Meowoo> Relaed, 没有入口啊，就有一login
<Relaed> 不知道，没玩过demo
<Meowoo> 难道我眼大望过格？
<adam8157> huntxu: 看戏好了, 顺便跟着喝点汤
<Meowoo> 没有 demo 的入口哦
<Meowoo> 难道他说的 offline 这个没下载??
<Relaed> yunfan: 我看最便宜的就是买集装箱埋地里
<huntxu> adam8157: 囤美元吧
<adam8157> adam8157: 不着急
<huntxu> adam8157: 感觉会给点障碍的不让美国佬那么容易把钱卷走的吧
<Meowoo> 怎么让我的浏览器使用 java 啊
<Meowoo> 我装了 openjdk 还是不行哦
<huntxu> adam8157: 当初7块进来现在6块就走，哪有那么便宜
<roylez> huntxu: 中石油？
<adam8157> huntxu: 这个只能被搞, 动的话伤人更伤己
<huntxu> roylez: 垃圾股就该退市lol
<yunfan> Relaed: 集装箱动静太大 你埋好了 周围的人都知道了
<adam8157> roylez: 他在讲汇率
<yunfan> Relaed: 可以趁家里装修在地下开挖
<Relaed> yunfan: 对，这完全可行。
<huntxu> adam8157: 美国收钱是趋势啊，QE一拜拜的话
<adam8157> huntxu: 伯南克快拜拜
<adam8157> huntxu: 伯南克快拜拜了
<adam8157> huntxu: 而且QE收也是半年后了
<huntxu> adam8157: 那钱要提前准备的嘛
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: http://cn.engadget.com/2013/06/11/panasonic-ax3/   看上去不错诶
<yunfan> Relaed: 还有 最好掌握一两项低技术技能 万一被有组织的匪徒抓住 可以有利用价值 不至于丧命
<Meowoo> 在浏览器上 java 要装啥哦
<Relaed> yunfan: 告诉他们，我会python
<Relaed> yunfan: 然后他们马上宰了你。。。。说他们都是ruby教的
<yunfan>  Relaed 会打铁 会修电机 这些技能可能让你有个好饭碗
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<Meowoo> 谁知道的啊
<Meowoo> 怎么在浏览器用 java
<Meowoo> 我装了 openjdk不行哦
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 你要买电脑?
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 不买.. 等rh发...
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 哈哈哈, 你什么时候正式入职?
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 下个月吧?
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 签了?
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 没.
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 所以, 后面的?表示我也不确定
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: momo
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 有钱了, 还是先换手机
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 比别人多领一个月实习工资啊
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 不是呀, 都一样呀
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 不都是7月入职吗?
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 你以为都是吧
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 啊?? 不是吗?
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 不知道...
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 不开心...
<huntxu> adam8157: http://news.china.com.cn/2013-06/24/content_29211444.htm
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ 中国人民银行发通知要求金融机构强化流动性管理_新闻中心_中国网
<huntxu> adam8157: 态度强硬啊
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 求今年tp能有haswell的
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 有
<huntxu> iMadper|Perl: haswell明年不是？
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 不然, 今年我就不领rh的笔记本
<iMadper|Perl> huntxu: 你说tp吗?
<huntxu> iMadper|Perl: 不知道，我说大规模出现
<iMadper|Perl> huntxu: 今年
<adam8157> huntxu: 看戏
<iMadper|Perl> huntxu: 估计到了10月, 就满天飞了
<huntxu> adam8157: http://www.pbc.gov.cn/publish/goutongjiaoliu/524/2013/20130624105915701332763/20130624105915701332763_.html
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ 中国人民银行办公厅关于商业银行流动性管理事宜的函－中国人民银行
<Meowoo> 貌似找到办法了
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 要8core的i9处理器!
<yunfan> 看看 总理要煮资本家了
<huntxu> 这意思应该是说，反正我不管，你们自己看着办 adam8157
<adam8157> huntxu: 第一行很好玩儿
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 哪有什么i9
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 你不知道?!
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 最新的!
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 不知道...
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 我刚刚编出来的!
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 幸好我老实说不知道
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: lol~
<Meowoo> 貌似只能在浏览器玩 demo
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Perl: i9才8core，真没品味。
<ggarlic> i3 × 3 = i9
<iMadper|Perl> gfrog_away: ... ...
<Meowoo> 能玩 minecraft 的 demo 了
<iMadper|Perl> ggarlic: 数学达人
<eexpress> 看一个好霸气的路由 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.35.LHgoZQ&id=17889647675
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 思科 TOMATO_LINKSYS WRT300N无线3G路由器300M无限平板WIFI手机-淘宝网
<gfrog_away> ggarlic: intel的货没法奇数个处理器做smp的。
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: kindle有啥应用, 可以在线的时候下载rss, 然后离线的时候访问的嘛?
<Meowoo> java的程序世界慢的
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 我不越狱的
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: ... ...
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 老老实实看书, 别折腾
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 想看rss, 很过分吗....
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: http://kindle4rss.com/
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: http://kindle4rss.com/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Kindle RSS Reader - kindle4rss
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> ....
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 我看多了一眼介绍, 就比你paste慢了...
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 我一直知道这个, 但是这个是推送, 和你讲得不一样
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 推送也行呀, 在线的时候推送, 离线的时候看.
<Meowoo> 慢死了
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 那就他了
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 恩!
<tryit> iMadper|Perl, 看你一会儿ruby一会perl的……全才啊
<iMadper|Perl> tryit: 就会俩...
<Meowoo> 为什么会出来个 java的怪胎
<ikk-> java 也不难
<Meowoo> 好慢啊
<Meowoo> minecraft 我的机器根本玩不了
<yunfan> minecraft本来就不是上网本能玩的
<yunfan> 不过你可以玩玩 minetest
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Vsftpd和mysql配置完成后，无法验证用户 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444512 方法地址是这里 http://wiki.ubuntu.com.cn/Vsftpd%E5%92% ... D%E7%BD%AE 完全一样的操作，可是就是无法验证用户！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xtayfhvk — 2013-06-24 15:40
<iMadper|Perl> Meowoo: java的效率算是不错的了
<Meowoo> 好慢好慢好慢好慢
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 想买 Pebble
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 闲的
<Meowoo> 还有啥比 java 慢的
<iMadper|Perl> Meowoo: 你想吐嘈shell/python/ruby/perl 以及众多的其他语言吗? 你该问比java快的有哪些.
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 怎么会?! 多好玩呀!
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 没情趣!
<Meowoo> java 基本都慢
<Meowoo> 就是慢
<freeflying> iMadper|Perl: 你们的服务器到了，我也去瞻仰一下啊
<Meowoo> 弄的我 minecraft基本玩不了
<iMadper|Perl> freeflying: 怎么? 你要看真机? 那我没权限带你去机房... 这个真没有, 不是我小气...
<freeflying> iMadper|Perl: lol
<iMadper|Perl> freeflying: 我的卡, 刷不开机房的
<sjd_zeus> 无聊呀。。。。。。。。。。
<freeflying> iMadper|Perl: 偷个卡吧
<iMadper|Perl> freeflying: 这比你自己买一台, 难度大多了...
<sjd_zeus> http://blog.51osos.com/linuxnews/163-repository/
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Perl: Java慢么？
<^k^> sjd_zeus ⇪ ti: 163镜像源故障 - Linux News
<iMadper|Perl> MeaCulpa: 不慢呀, 我刚才就是在表达java不慢呀
<freeflying> 尼玛现在就的整天开空调了
<MeaCulpa> Java搞简单计算是C++级别的
<Meowoo> 慢慢慢漫漫
<Meowoo> 太慢了
<adam8157> huntxu: 什么仓位?
<Meowoo> 根本跑不动哦
<Meowoo> 跑不懂啊
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: Java起来很慢，但是运算不会慢的
<huntxu> adam8157: 我没管它
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 跑不动和慢又不是一回事...
<adam8157> huntxu: 果然见过大风大浪啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 我补到半仓了
<huntxu> adam8157: 你啥时候砍了的？
<Meowoo> 我不懂，就是玩 minecraft demo，基本动不了
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 那是吃资源~
<adam8157> huntxu: 没砍啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 前几天本来有好机会，没出手
<huntxu> adam8157: 那怎么只剩一半
<adam8157> huntxu: 每个月发工资, 所以舱位就慢慢低了呗
<huntxu> adam8157: =.= 原来是这意思
<adam8157> huntxu: lol
<Meowoo> 那个 java Ｅ开头的ide，和 netbear 也慢
<Meowoo> 一个uml2的也很慢
<huntxu> adam8157: 近来的工资都在黄金上。。。
<Meowoo> 只要是 java 的都慢
<adam8157> huntxu: 美元走强啊, 黄金还有下跌空间
<Meowoo> minecraft 更不用说了
<huntxu> adam8157: 接近定投形式而已，我留着当传家宝
<huntxu> adam8157: 每月固定一点点
<adam8157> huntxu: 思维接近大妈 哈哈哈
<Meowoo> 还有那个 runescape 也根本跑不起来
<huntxu> adam8157: 现在补仓靠谱么
<huntxu> adam8157: 今晚回去换点美元囤着先
<Meowoo> huntxu, 美元也快跌了
<adam8157> huntxu: 美元不着急, 我觉得明天可以补仓
<adam8157> huntxu: 这本来就是逼宫吓唬人的
<huntxu> Meowoo: 美元为什么会跌
<Meowoo> huntxu, 黄金跌的时候你不买，到时黄金涨美元跌，你就没地哭了
<adam8157> Meowoo: 美元没理由跌啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 大势不对，不是吓人的
<Meowoo> 怎么会不跌呢
<adam8157> huntxu: 会抽抽几下的
<Meowoo> 早该跌不跌，你不觉得恐怖吗
<huntxu> adam8157: 这两天补，估计也超不过两周的好情况
<huntxu> Meowoo: 美元一直都在跌，现在是要涨了...
<adam8157> huntxu: 总之先喝点汤啊
<Meowoo> 啥都是假的，弄个村书记当当才是真的
<huntxu> adam8157: 短线考虑中 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 就是这意思
<Meowoo> 弄个村书记，搂个村姑
<Meowoo> knownbad, 在么
<Meowoo> 色男不是去睡了么
<Meowoo> 怎么还在
<adam8157> huntxu: reader怎么看已经读了多少item来着
<huntxu> adam8157: 我没用 =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: 啥reader
<adam8157> google reader
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我都不想用greader了，结果flipboard贱兮兮的给我发邮件说用丫登录greader可以把feed都导出来。
<ggarlic> adam8157: all items->trends
<Meowoo> 我想不明白大战要个政委干嘛
<adam8157> ggarlic: trends在哪, 怎么感觉没了
<Meowoo> 大战=>打战
<huntxu> adam8157: opera最高
<adam8157> ggarlic: 找到了...
<ggarlic> ...
<adam8157> Since February 25, 2009 you have read a total of 275,149 items.
 * iMadper|Perl Pebble is in my cart now! 
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: just checkout
<Meowoo> 打战每个政委就打不了了么
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: just pay for me!
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 你给我人民币
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 五毛行不?
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 哼
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 我身上就5毛...
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 有的政委是自己上的
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 有的长官要坐镇指挥部啊，前线要有政委
<Meowoo> 我没说他们不努力，是说这职称奇怪
<MeaCulpa> 我裆嘛
<MeaCulpa> 到处都搞政治
 * iMadper|Perl 政委能怪过书记?!
<Meowoo> 干嘛要有政委哦，换个头衔不好么，例如前线指挥啥的
<MeaCulpa> 他们是怕搞成国军那样的家军
<Meowoo> 额
 * iMadper|Perl 一直认为, 书记是开会的时候做记录的.
<MeaCulpa> 书记最妖
<alvin_rx1> 开会时做记录的是 『会记』
<iMadper|Perl> alvin_rx1: 那是记账的
<alvin_rx1> iMadper|Perl: 记账的是 帐房『会计』
<yunfan> Relaed: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1932348516
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 生存主义者必看美剧_生存狂吧_百度贴吧
<iMadper|Perl> alvin_rx1: 恩, 你说的堆.
<MeaCulpa> 书记有话语权
<MeaCulpa> 就是开会的都是放屁，最后落笔的随便改
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:24 
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<Relaed> yunfan: 那几个都蛮帅的
<MeaCulpa> 会间都是举手表决，我党的传统，回忆记录和公告是不需要所有与会人签名的
<Relaed> yunfan: 其实我觉得造飞艇也蛮好的
<MeaCulpa> 所以书记是最牛的人
<Relaed> yunfan: 因为飞艇不需要动力就可以在空中逗留很久
<MeaCulpa> 书记自己的工作也外包了，书记成了那个最后签字的...
<yunfan> Relaed: 周日我还在家考虑了一天的飞艇
<Relaed> yunfan: Colony在pps上就有
<yunfan> Relaed: 飞艇用氢气填充危险 用氦气贵 所以后来在考虑真空飞艇 老外有人在实验各种材料 我已经订阅了那人的频道
<Relaed> yunfan: 哦？这么牛逼.....反正我觉得我们这代人，大概到40-50岁以后就要面临一波末世节奏
<Relaed> yunfan: 买不起房子可以造飞艇，船什么的，也不错啊我觉得。
<yunfan> Relaed: 你去youtube上搜vacuum airship
<yunfan> 就在第一页
<Relaed> yunfan: 好的，我去看看。
<yunfan> Relaed: 没你想得那么简单 现在还是理论上的东西 还没有一架实物
<Meowoo> Relaed, 你都啥的，造飞艇比房子贵
<Relaed> yunfan: 我说你youtube能看你怎么就不能看生肉啊
<Meowoo> Relaed, 还有中国的天空管制呢
<yunfan> Relaed: 我英文不行啊 大佬 我看youtube欧不靠听力
<Relaed> Meowoo: 时候一到哪里还来这么多管制
<yunfan> Meowoo: 中国今年刚开放了低空飞行器 你不关注四轴 没注意这个
<Meowoo> Relaed, 啥时候一炮弹把你飞艇打下来你就残了
<Meowoo> 哦
<Relaed> Meowoo: 那你得先找到我才行
<Meowoo> 哦
<Meowoo> 我下了
<iMadper|Perl> Relaed: 飞艇... 贵死了.
<Relaed> iMadper|Perl: 自造也贵么
<yunfan> Relaed: 空气密度是 1.29kg每立方米 你要载重飞艇 必然体积要很大 材料算下来不便宜的
<yunfan> 何况如果你冲氦气 这个氦气本身就贵
<yunfan> 冲氢气倒是便宜 你就自求多福吧
<Relaed> yunfan: 好吧....不过也对，你去看那个doomsday preper都是壕
<yunfan> Relaed: 比较廉价的话就用热气球好了 或者你就舍命赌一把 上氢气的 氢气密度比氦气小多了 还可以减少体积
<iMadper|Perl> Relaed: 必须贵.
<Relaed> 这就不划算了.....
<iMadper|Perl> Relaed: 热气球便宜多了
<Relaed> 总的来说，如果是最坏的逃生情况，那最终可能救命的就不是飞艇而是潜艇了
<Relaed> 不过可惜潜艇也贵的吓人
<Relaed> 不过如果有潜艇，可以躲得过核爆和小行星撞击这种规模的灭绝事件
<yunfan> 潜艇倒是没那么贵
<yunfan> 水的密度大 你不需要造很大的潜艇
<yunfan> 国内有农民自制潜艇的 还是我们本省人
<yunfan> 但我覺得你把潜艇那钱省掉 在山里弄个房子比较好
<Relaed> 但是那些潜艇太小了，而且没什么续航能力
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 华硕X550XI323VC-SL安装64位13.04问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444514 1、wifi硬件开关禁用，无法打开。 每次开机后，先Fn+F1（休眠）一下，就可连接wifi了。 2、“软件源”无法更改。 viewtopic.php?f=126&t=444360 统计信息: 发表于 由 ldx — 2013-06-24 16:25
<Relaed> yunfan: 学美国人在山里挖地堡囤货
<Relaed> yunfan: 有一个很牛逼的，这人家里居然是70年代的核弹发射井......他家的天花板厚到可以挡住一次原子弹直接击中的破坏力。
<yunfan> Relaed: 是这样的
<iMadper|Perl> yunfan: 问下, kickstarter, 如果我看上一个项目, 然后给了一定的资金, 有啥收益吗?
<ofan> iMadper|Perl: 壕
<yunfan> iMadper|Perl: 你不能给资金  kickstarter是面向美国公民的
<yunfan> iMadper|Perl: 你要考虑indiegogo这种平台
<iMadper|Perl> yunfan: 哦, 谢谢.
<iMadper|Perl> yunfan: 那还有个问题, 如果是美国公民, 给了一定资金之后, 能有啥收益吗?
<yunfan> iMadper|Perl: 顺便说下 国内有点名时间 虽然有非法集资罪名的风险 不妨试试
<yunfan> iMadper|Perl: 收益又不是网站规定的 是那个集资项目自己说的
<yunfan> 他要说你没收益 你也只能忍着
<adam8157> iMadper|Perl: 拜天使
<iMadper|Perl> yunfan: 明白了.
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 问问都不行... ...
<iMadper|Perl> adam8157: 我就算是天使, 也是折翼的天使
<Relaed> Google AppをRed Hat Enterprise Linux上で独立動作させる「CapeDwarf」発表 http://engawa.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/poverty/1372062503/
<^k^> Relaed ⇪ t: Google AppをRed Hat Enterprise Linux上で独立動作させる「CapeDwarf」発表
<yunfan> adam8157: 你们这些华尔街大佬 居然打 iMadper|Perl 那几百块的主意
<Relaed> Google App可以在RH上直接运行了？
<yunfan> rh不是有 openshift?
<yunfan> Relaed: 你肉身在哪里？ 还是魔都么
<MeaCulpa> *Openshit
<Relaed> -.-|||
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 魔都地铁安检是全身过 还是包包过？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 包包
<Relaed> yunfan: 肉身刚刚回到墙内，墙外好多巨人
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 只有双肩背包和大包包
<Relaed> yunfan: 我等调查兵团，死伤惨重
<yunfan> 那看来没事 还可以随身带备份品
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 租用俄罗斯台风级核潜艇不错吧，平时漂浮于北冰洋
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 上次去杭州作地铁很夸张 没人要你安检 额
<yunfan> Relaed: 呵呵 你什么时候回去？
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 可以把自己藏在冰山里
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: Relaed 有机会要弄点石墨西
<Relaed> yunfan: 大概8月
<yunfan> 淡化海水什么的
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 需要的时候反应堆搞起来，融化冰山，对美国实施核"报复"
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 核潜艇上没蔬菜，时间长了一样要挂的。
<yunfan> Relaed: 核潜艇上自会有其他蔬菜替代品的
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 台风级最长有服役15年的
<imtxc> freeflying: 我了个去
<Relaed> yunfan: 绿藻什么的，人可以光吃绿藻就活下来了。我觉得有些公司有必要再开发一个类似于 辐射 的游戏，我们这代人虽然都玩过，但是00后就都没玩过这种的了
<huntxu> yunfan: 安检不是只有帝都地铁么
<MeaCulpa> Bethesda
<Relaed> huntxu: 魔都安检和假的一样...
<imtxc> freeflying: 你同事又问了我个问题。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 搬上海了又。。。。
<Meowoo> 又回来了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 魔都租房什么价格哇。。   cc roylez
<yunfan> huntxu: 毛呢
<huntxu> yunfan: 广州没有啊
<yunfan> Relaed: 那是化学上的研究来着 光吃那个不靠谱啊
<yunfan> Relaed: 除非你能找到加工和烹调的好办法
<Relaed> yunfan: 虫子，可以提供大量的蛋白质。
<yunfan> Relaed: 我考虑的是长期的生存 不是一两个月
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 和帝都差不多吧，但是中段价格的房源多，人住的也比较分散
<Relaed> yunfan: 绿藻做色拉吃就可以了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 交通也不那么不平衡
<yunfan> Relaed: 你把色拉当饭？
<yunfan> Relaed: 先坐坐实验再说
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 藻类可以养活人类的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 同样的钱，在魔都会过的比帝都还苦逼么
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不会
<yunfan> Relaed: 现在藻类的许多利用方式都不是像蔬菜那样 而是作为添加补充 这就代替不了主食  这是个问题
<Relaed> yunfan: 你的问题在那个纪录片里都有荅案，有个美国家庭就搞了一个彻底自给自足的系统。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 理论上当然可以了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 魔都土著比帝都多
<yunfan> 当然我这些知识只是来自wikipedia
<yunfan> wiki也很坑的
 * iMadper|Perl 
<yunfan> Relaed: 你帮我找个中文字幕吧
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: .. 那不是压力更大么。。
<Meowoo> wiki 怎么坑了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 苦b土著比帝都多，所以感觉稍微好点
<imtxc> ........
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 帝都土著稍微潇洒点
 * iMadper|Perl 帝都土著, 那是稀有动物! 极其少见
<Relaed> yunfan: 没有字幕组翻译这个啊，你去看看觉醒字幕组的人有没有翻译
<yunfan> Relaed: 昨天知道 全球最大的石墨西生产线在宁波
<yunfan> 好像是百吨级
<yunfan> Relaed: 那有英文字幕文件也成
<yunfan> 看文字我问题不大
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 一样收入的帝都土著，周末会泡个吧，去个live, 魔都土著周末在逛超市涛下礼拜要用的便宜货
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 生活方式不一样
<Relaed> yunfan: 你什么时候来上海我可以拷给你......
<Relaed> yunfan: 我的好像是有英文字母的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 魔都人比较无趣
<imtxc> 我得考虑考虑
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 谁说的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 无趣，就是不贫的意思么
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 我说的
<yunfan> 根据本人使用弹弓五十年的经验，谈谈自己对弹弓感受。   http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2413252120
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 谈谈弹弓的使用经验，供吧友们借鉴。_生存狂吧_百度贴吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 可以这么说，也可以说注重生活细节啊
<yunfan> Relaed: 字幕文件你不能直接发给我么？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 消费习惯啥的
<Relaed> yunfan: 国家地理做死在里面的
<yunfan> tnnd
<yunfan> Relaed: 那我晚上回去下载算了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我先了解了解交通啥的。。。
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 怎么无趣法
<Relaed> yunfan: 嗯，反正下载起来也很快
<yunfan> 有趣无趣 皆在内心
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 比我穷的北京人带我见世面啊，按照帝都人的标准，我没去过吧，晚上没有任何活动，唯一的活动就是吃饭
<yunfan> 一般人看来 对着电脑有啥意思
<Meowoo> 妈的，弄了一个简单的 rpc
<yunfan> 可是许多人玩着游戏废寝忘食呢
<Meowoo> 我有多无聊
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 各地习惯不一样而已
<yunfan> Relaed: 在城市里 你连虫子都未必有得吃 除非蟑螂有营养
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 比如帝都的Zara, 男装部很大，魔都的Zara,童装部很大
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 各地愿意消费的点不一样
<Relaed> 额......
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 魔都显然娃娃的钱好赚，帝都显然男人的钱好赚
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 女人自然是一样的
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 你可以实地考察，绝不会错
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 帝都我去了一次就带着debuff逃走了
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 呵呵，我在帝都一个半月，每个周末都去逛街
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 有种阵营不同的感觉。
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 之看到很多我用的但是不想要的东西，没看到我想要的东西
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 习惯不一样
<Meowoo> rpc 要弄多线程么
<Meowoo> 每个过程一个线程
 * iMadper|Perl 壮哉我大土鳖!
<MeaCulpa> 但是魔都地铁里土著肯定比帝都土著多的
<Meowoo> 每调用一次弄一个线程上去
<iMadper|Perl> MeaCulpa: 帝都土著, 都做二号线.
<iMadper|Perl> MeaCulpa: 做其他线, 估计也就1%是帝都土著
<Meowoo> 二号线直通河北的么
<Relaed> 话说我好久没坐地铁了。。。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Perl: 擦，我每条都做，尤其港铁的那啥，13?
<iMadper|Perl> MeaCulpa: 你做二号线干嘛? 二号线是老北京环线.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Perl: 来魔都，条条都爆满土著
<yunfan> Relaed: 我刚找到个贴吧 好像就是预测要大乱的 那里面的人也在研究如何备乱
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Perl: 玩啊
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Perl: 去爬楼
<Relaed> yunfan: 我擦，求连接，什么情况
<Meowoo> 土著？
<iMadper|Perl> MeaCulpa: 鼓楼?
<Meowoo> 土著指谁呢？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Perl: 对啊
<iMadper|Perl> MeaCulpa: 我长这么大, 就去过一次...
<Meowoo> 我长这么大只2000年去过一次北京
<iMadper|Perl> MeaCulpa: 又不让你敲, 去了干嘛... 巨陡, 爬上去看一眼, 就下来...
<Router2> 帝都土著也不少都拆迁了好不，怎么可能大多在二环
<imtxc> 去上海的话，离家更远了。。。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Perl: 笨啊，上去等美女下来扶一把
<freeflying> imtxc: lol
<Meowoo> 帝都还有四合院么
<iMadper|Perl> MeaCulpa: lol~ 好办法! 我太笨了~
<imtxc> freeflying: 贵司到底哪里要人。。。。
<iMadper|Perl> Meowoo: 有.
<Meowoo> 哦
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 保洁
<Meowoo> 为什么不都拆了
<freeflying> imtxc: 你问他们啊
<imtxc> iMadper|Perl: ..
<Meowoo> 拆了干净
<Meowoo> 现代化
<Meowoo> 有政绩
<imtxc> freeflying: 他问我上海去不去。。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Perl: 我去过一次，2轮上下扶了大概1个南方妹子，1个德国妹子，一个美国妹子
<iMadper|Perl> Meowoo: 现在北京四合院的主人, 多半是你惹不起的
<Meowoo> gdp又得上去
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Perl: 还有2小孩
<Meowoo> 额，酱紫哦
<iMadper|Perl> MeaCulpa: 爱心胖叔!
<yunfan> Relaed: 那些人的出发点是推背图和玄机书 但是却一本正经的讨论求生技术 比如这个帖子  http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2165694777?pid=29449109448&cid=&from=prin#29449109448
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 大家觉的从城市向野外跑路的最佳工具是什么？？？_璇幻爵龙吧_百度贴吧
<Meowoo> 平民的四合院全拆了？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Perl: 估计他们觉得我质量大，不太容易被冲量弄下去
<Meowoo> 这还叫共产主义？
<iMadper|Perl> Meowoo: 四合院, 原本就不是给穷人住的.
<imtxc> iMadper|Perl: ... 写你java去
 * adam8157 忙
<Meowoo> 应当当官的平民的，都共同铲了
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 我请求候总批准, 每天t你不超过100次
<Meowoo> 平民又不一定是穷人
<ikk-> 农村环境好,空气好
<ikk-> 要啥有啥
<Meowoo> 不是以前也只有当官的才能住四合院吧
<yunfan> ikk-: 也未必 你去浙江的一些农村看看
<Meowoo> 北京不了解
<ikk-> yunfan: 经济发展,总有副作用的
<imtxc> iMadper|Perl: 去C家干Field Engineer 有前途不
<Meowoo> 共产，应该就是共同铲了
<imtxc> 钱途
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 只要是c家, 就比rh有钱途. 去吧, 孩子
<yunfan> ikk-: 我只是要你多想想 少偷懒嘛
<imtxc> iMadper|Perl: FE 也去？
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: field engineer是干啥的? 不是oem吗?
<Meowoo> ikk-, 是啊，都应当先发展后治理
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Perl:  跑客户，装机器
<Meowoo> 你没看英国么
<imtxc> field engineer
<iMadper|Perl> MeaCulpa: 哦, 那挺好呀
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 那挺好呀
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 比rh的强多了.
<imtxc> iMadper|Perl: 恩，是装机器么 cc freeflying ?
<Relaed> yunfan: 2012之前后很多这种诡异的组织。。。。。现在都不见了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Perl: 现在的厂家都是卖服务的，客户买电脑不是自己用，是Field Engineer用
<ikk-> Meowoo: 应该开发机器人(廉价劳动力,24小时干活)
<Meowoo> 别人踩了牛屎，我们怎么能不踩呢
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 不用. 但是客户装机遇到问题, 会跟你反馈, 你跟c家对应的工程师反馈. 就这样了
<imtxc> iMadper|Perl: 贵帽的FE收入大约多少
<iMadper|Perl> MeaCulpa: 哦...
<yunfan> Relaed: 也好也不好 好的是留下来的都是真心搞的 不是娱乐的那种 不好的是 少了那些娱乐的人衬托 不好隐藏自己
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 我不知道, 你去问问他们吧
<Meowoo> 看着别人踩狗屎才能发展，我们也要踩。
<imtxc> iMadper|Perl: 问C记的这个人么？
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 谁知道问谁好
<imtxc> 侯总不跟我说
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 候总也不知道别人的工资呀
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 知道了, 也不能透露别人的工资呀
<Relaed> yunfan: 我先下，等下再聊。别忘了和我说观后感啊。
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 乃所了解的FE行业，收入大约多少哇
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不知... 都20w-30w吧
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ||||这么多呢？
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 区别太大了吧... ibm哪些弄大机的
<imtxc> iMadper|Perl: 也对。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 现在都流行放狗出去咬的，Field的多R&D的少
<imtxc> 我去魔都跟 MeaCulpa 混吧。。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ....我说的不是18摸哦
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 找主席去
<imtxc> R&D 是什么
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 研发啊
<MeaCulpa> 猴子
<imtxc> oo
<MeaCulpa> 狗，猴子，猪，人，神
<MeaCulpa> 哦，猴子，狗，人，猪，神
<MeaCulpa> 排名等级
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。排名无用啊
<MeaCulpa> 当年我披了三年狗皮，觉得骚，又回来做猴子，现在看来不骚不行了...
<MeaCulpa> s/三年/三个月
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 上海真的适合吃货对把。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 看你要吃啥
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 中国食物，上海是渣渣
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 多数种类的吃的都能找到不是？
<imtxc> 对啊，吃的是个大问题。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 洋玩意儿就多点了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那倒是
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我都不觉得是问题
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 乃吃西餐啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 吃能有什么问题，我都能吃上海的东西
<imtxc> iMadper|Perl: 那我先答应了，再问问收入问题？
<MeaCulpa> 猴子有啥吃啥，狗吃屎，猪吃发酵过的
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 你先答应?
<MeaCulpa> 人吃人
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 人家答应要你了?
<MeaCulpa> 神吃万物
<imtxc> iMadper|Perl: 他问我上海行不行
<imtxc> iMadper|Perl: 我得让继续下去啊。。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 上海C记？
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 行!
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 上海有地方露天烧烤吗？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: .
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 必须行呀
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不错啊
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 你工资直接三倍以上了
<jiero> imtxc iMadper|Perl 你们去上海吃泡饭？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你意思是你自带东西？
<iMadper|Perl> jiero: 我不去
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 他们不一定要我啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃对啊。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 有
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 一般是公园
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 家里条件好的自己搞也可
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦，上海风中含沙子吗？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 比帝都好很多
 * jiero 这里不行的。。。一吹就不能吃了
 * iMadper|Perl 求remote
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 这里可以，露天吃
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那不错
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 晚上我们那里小区门口每个小区都有人搞露天
 * imtxc 求工作
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不过吃的东西傻，炸猪排啥的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 应该吃什么。。。。
<iMadper|Perl> jiero: 麻辣烫
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 麻辣烫到处是...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 今儿魔都气温多少度
<MeaCulpa> 但是烤串不如魔都多
<jiero> iMadper|Perl: 是你啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ... 25-29吧
<iMadper|Perl> jiero: 啥是我?
<imtxc> iMadper|Perl: 你说我去魔都报主席大腿有没有希望
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 没.
<jiero> iMadper|Perl: 我刚才看成 MeaCulpa 说麻辣烫了
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 就去c家
<imtxc> iMadper|Perl: 他的腿很粗么
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 钱多.
<imtxc> iMadper|Perl: 果真？
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 真的.
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 你看候总多自在?
<MeaCulpa> 来呗
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 你看adam多自在
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 你看roylez, 多屌丝.
<imtxc> iMadper|Perl: 他们是领导  是dev
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: adam也是dev呀
<jiero> hamo 都不来了
<imtxc> iMadper|Perl: 对啊， FE 估计就是超级掉丝
<MeaCulpa> C记dev是领导？ 那活不长
<iMadper|Perl> jiero: 闷头赚钱.
<iMadper|Perl> MeaCulpa: 你觉得候总是dev?
<jiero> iMadper|Perl: 呃，多工多酬？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Perl: 不是，但也不是领导啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 侯总是领导嘛
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 哦
<iMadper|Perl> jiero: 不知道...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 行啊，来啊，好玩我们也去
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 。。。。。。
<imtxc> 他们收留我了再说，估计希望不大....
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 废柴C记搞不进POWER，否则早去忽悠
<imtxc> iMadper|Perl: 刚开始说的重庆/成都， 我一想那里妹子多大有希望啊。。。。
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 那你还不去?!
<imtxc> iMadper|Perl: 今天他们说变了啊，换成魔都了
<iMadper|Perl> imtxc: 广州我就去
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 牛逼的人，就要来魔都搞川妹子
 * imtxc 嘴贱，昨天为了躲人告诉她我换工作了，去了魔都。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 躲一个洞洞，犯得着么
<MeaCulpa> 来啊，这里洞洞多
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: .....
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 关键帝都的也是川妹子 |||
<jiero> imtxc: 川妹子我就认识那个destine
<jiero> lol
<MeaCulpa> 魔都好
<MeaCulpa> 帝都太萧瑟
<jiero> 其他的都没见过
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 战场？
<MeaCulpa> 魔都哪幺蛾子地方都热闹
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 魔都看起来是有很发达的快递业务，少有的超市上门送大米业务
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 萧瑟
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 帝都才需要，居民区没有配套设施
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 魔都的居民区都有配套
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 无风雨也无晴
<jiero> ？什么配套
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 魔都哪里都有土著，土著阿姨讲究配套设施，不可能有帝都上地那种一排排住宅楼啥都没的地方
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你见了就知道
<MeaCulpa> 帝都阿姨太废柴，没话语权
<MeaCulpa> 魔都阿姨你让她在上地那种地方住，她立即上访上电视
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。我这里市区方圆5公里有10个大型超市。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 这种意义？
<MeaCulpa> 市区不一样2
<MeaCulpa> 我说的是周边穷人住得地方
<MeaCulpa> 下班
 * imtxc 主要关注租房价格和饭菜口味
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 刚才看个广州街头的视频 打人的事都要出特警 额
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不知道广东跟东北冲突会怎样
<Meowoo> 英语的将来过去时是啥意思
<leemeng0x61> Meowoo, 就是说你将来的儿子结婚了,你的给她准备200万
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> the object will be deleted. 这个语法对么
<iMadper|Perl> Meowoo: 对.
<Meowoo> 额，谢了
<iMadper|Perl> yunfan: 广东连四川都打不过.
<iMadper|Perl> yunfan: 没任何地域歧视, 就事论事.
<iMadper|Perl> yunfan: 不知道跟纬度有没有关系.
<iMadper|Perl> yunfan: 不过, 东南亚人貌似异常凶残...
<iMadper|Perl> yunfan: 用过xmlrpc吗?   cc huntxu
<huntxu> Meowoo: 这不是将来过去时
<huntxu> iMadper|Perl: 用过，怎么了
<yunfan> iMadper|Perl: 但是看广东的片人跟切西瓜一样
<iMadper|Perl> huntxu: 302found怎么样?
<huntxu> iMadper|Perl: 没见过
<Meowoo> huntxu, 额
<iMadper|Perl> huntxu: ... 弱胡须...
<iMadper|Perl> Meowoo: 你要将来过去时? 我以为是被动呢...
<iMadper|Perl> Meowoo: 没看你前面的话...
<Meowoo> 额
<huntxu> Meowoo: 而且哪来的将来过去时。。。
<Meowoo> 应该是被动，我弄错了
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助关于 racoon 创建 ipsec psk vpn 服务问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444516 环境是AWS EC2 UBUNTU 12.04 SERVER apt-get install racoon /etc/racoon/racoon.conf path include "/etc/racoon"; path pre_shared_key "/etc/racoon/psk.txt"; listen { } remote anonymous { exchange_mode main,aggressive; doi ipsec_doi; nat_traversal on; propos
<^k^> al_check obey; generate_policy unique; ike_frag on; passive on; dpd_delay = 30; dpd_retry = 30; d …
<iMadper|Perl> huntxu: 我一看, 觉得是被动, 过会儿它就该被骟了, 觉得没错...
<Meowoo> 我弄错了
<Meowoo> 没错就行
<Meowoo> 我想问一个问题，在某个服务商提供ssh中运行一个服务器，会不会有点过份
<Meowoo> 我需要一个环境类测试一些东西
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 找到一个人演示用二锅头做燃料煮饭的 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2187338286
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 准备徒步训练，装备准备贴_生存狂吧_百度贴吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 7楼
<Meowoo> 我不熟 ssh
<Meowoo> 登陆 ssh 后，如何将本地的文件复制到 服务器里额
<CyrusYzGTt>  man scp
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 我搞掂了
<Meowoo> 有个问题
<Meowoo> ssh服务的系统二进制格式和我的不同
<Meowoo> 我无法编译再上传
<Meowoo> 但上面的 qt 还是 qt3，各位有啥好办法解决么
<CyrusYzGTt> filezilla
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 问题是我在本机编译的，传到上面运行不了额
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 在那编译，他又没有我要的库
<Meowoo> 难不成我要上传 qt5的源码到上面，在上面编译才行么
<Meowoo> 他是 freebsd的系统
<Meowoo> 先编译 qt5，然后再编译我的程序？
<Meowoo> 我想，这样我的帐号该被禁了
<Meowoo> 怎么看大小
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<Meowoo> 怎么看他分配给我的空间有多少
<Meowoo> 我猜，不够空间放qt5的源码额
<Meowoo> 有命令的么?
<Meowoo> 他还是qt3
<Meowoo> 有啥命令可以每一行执行一次命令的
<ofan> Meowoo: qt3太老了
<Meowoo> 是额
<Meowoo> ssh正则的命令是啥了?
<Meowoo> shell 的 正则查找是什么命令了
<Meowoo> 望了
<freeflying> ofan: 谁还在用qt3啊
<freeflying> ofan: 乃这么早就起床了啊
<ofan> freeflying: -> Meowoo
<ofan> freeflying: 恩
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总，出门跑步哇？
<gfrog_away> ofan: 呕饭你怎么也是+号了？
<Meowoo> grep 怎么将符合的删除
<Meowoo> xproto-7.0.22 (0.37MB, 27 file(s))    如这个，我要删掉 (0.37.....)后面那个
<ofan> gfrog_away: 人帅
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  19:42 
<ofan> test
<^k^> ofan:点点点.  19:42 
<ofan> test
<^k^> ofan:点点点.  19:43 
<imtxc> ofan: ~~
<ofan> imtxc: 再发下试试
<Meowoo> 怎么做额
<imtxc> ofan: 恩
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 渣你怎么成天在？
<gfrog_away> ofan: 。。。。
<Meowoo> grep 怎么把一部分替换掉
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我znc啊
<ofan> ok
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 24h 啊大佬
<ofan> imtxc: 24h活跃
<imtxc> of
<imtxc> ofan: 周末和夜间不活跃
 * imtxc 适合米国工作时间
<ofan> imtxc: 周末干啥
<imtxc> ofan: 工作。。。。
<ofan> imtxc: 非周末不工作?
<imtxc> ofan: 周五没有一点工作状态
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • finch-lwqq. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444519 其实就是pidgin-lwqq的命令行模式啊。 今天装pidgin没有成功，搞出个变态的finch，结果编译下那个pidgin-lwqq，发现能用。 附图： 2013-06-24-192403_849x637_scrot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 只是说 — 2013-06-24 19:29
<imtxc> 周一也是irc时间
<Meowoo> grep没有替换功能的么
<ofan> Meowoo: 没
<imtxc> 这两天的时间，周末补上。。。。
<imtxc> 下雨了
<imtxc> ofan: 你毕业了么
<ofan> 没
<Meowoo> 额
<imtxc> ofan: 米粒坚果的大学，都是几年啊？
<ofan> 困死了
<imtxc> 。。。
<Meowoo> ofan, cjb的系统是 freebsd，我在本机编译的东西，不能在上面执行
<Meowoo> ofan, 咋解决额
<ofan> Meowoo: 自己买个vps
<Meowoo> 没钱额
<Meowoo> ofan, 我知道 grep 可以带一个命令，貌似 sed 没有额
<Meowoo> 我记错了
<Meowoo> 是 find 有
<Meowoo> grep 也没
<Meowoo> 难道一条命令搞不掂要写 shell 脚本
<Meowoo> 写 shell脚本好讨厌额
<Meowoo> 我记得有个命令可以将输出作为另一个程序的参数
<Meowoo> 忘了名字了
<Meowoo> 不知道怎么 google 额
<ggarlic> xargs ？
<Meowoo> 我查查看
<Meowoo> 谢谢
<iMadper|Ruby> roylez: 那个 raylei, 怎么那么像你的寨版?
<jiero> iMadper|Ruby: 我去北京抱你
<iMadper|Ruby> jiero: 啥时候?
<jiero> iMadper|Ruby: 找到工作的时候。
<iMadper|Ruby> jiero: 打算来北京找工作~?
<jiero> iMadper|Ruby: 恩
<wzssyqa> jiero: 不养鱼了？
<ggarlic> Meowoo: 还有个并行版的，叫parallel
<jiero> wzssyqa: 养鱼
<Meowoo> 额谢谢
<ofan> jiero | iMadper|Ruby: 我去北京抱你
<ofan> s/抱/爆
<jiero> ofan: 。你也要抱抱吗
<jiero> ofan: 戒烟先
<ofan> jiero: 你养鱼了？
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 这是新语言吗？
<jiero> wzssyqa ofan 要求解答，养鱼是什么意思？
<jiero> 难道是脑袋浸水了，可以养鱼么。。。
<jiero> 。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 记错了，那天你说你现在做什么来着？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我现在实际上什么也不做，坐办公室里，
<jiero> wzssyqa: 稀薄的工资。浪费钱财和时间。
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> iMadper|Ruby: 吓唬我？
<jiero> ofan: 你这么硬汉，还被唬住？
 * ofan 打倒op阶级
<wzssyqa> jiero: 喔，记错了
<maplebeats> 现在是show英文时间
<maplebeats> hello everyone
<maplebeats> eexp: hello god~!
<leemeng0x61> sucks
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 使用ubuntu 12.04版本多用户软件使用非常慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444522 公司用的编译服务器　，硬件配置 : CPU：16核32线程　，内存64Ｇ　，做安卓编译　 多个用户连接的时候，经常会变得很慢，动弹不得, ｔｏｐ 查看的话ＣＰＵ占用却不一定很高 但是内存经常被用的完，
<eexp> maplebeats: 有好玩的没
<maplebeats> eexp: 没有啊
<maplebeats> eexp: 来打LOL嘛
<maplebeats> eexp: 没有妹纸，寂寞死了
<jiero> maplebeats: 好玩的闹钟吗？
<jiero> eexp: 神啊。写个触摸的计算器吧。
<maplebeats>  jiero 闹钟？
<jiero> maplebeats: 嗯嗯。
<jiero> maplebeats: 闹钟软件怎么才能做的好玩，所以人们会买
<maplebeats> eexp: 神啊，给我一大堆人民币吧
<maplebeats> jiero: 到了时间手机自爆即可
<jiero> maplebeats: 下地狱吧，
<eexp> maplebeats: 你现在做啥呢。没工作？
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。你脑袋里有鱼游么
<maplebeats> eexp: 10多天后工作
<eexp> 还不是，发工资后，你就解放了
<jiero> maplebeats: 去捉住胆小的囡囡
<maplebeats> jiero: 抓不住啊，见都没见过
<eexp> maplebeats: 去和 MeaCulpa 混，他胆子大
<maplebeats> eexp: 你先邮我几万
 * maplebeats 么意思
<eexp> 邮你1个真实的妹子吧
<maplebeats> eexp: 来呀
<jiero> maplebeats: 真实的充气妹子
<eexp> 给地址
<maplebeats> 给我邮到腾讯大厦里
<jiero> maplebeats: 。
<maplebeats> 马化腾收
<jiero> maplebeats: 腾讯大厦里一堆妹子。。。
<eexp> 整个。。
<eexp> 94 lol
<maplebeats> jiero: 哪里不是一堆妹纸
<eexp> 怀疑那大厦里面，就有裸聊中心。
<jiero> maplebeats:  你不是只要求是妹子就行么
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 对呀
<maplebeats> eexp: 裸聊中心到处都是呀
<eexp> 当年，迅雷不也自己有实体下载服务吗。
<jiero> maplebeats 破落户
<badegg> :-)
<maplebeats> jiero: 破落户？
<eexp> 腾讯也有实体
<maplebeats> 有啊
<jiero> maplebeats:  从原来的名门望族败落下来的人家及其子弟 (2) [rascal]∶无赖出处1.衰败没落的人家。
<maplebeats> image实体店
<eexp> 裸聊部？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆你终于来了
<jiero> eexp: 你要去当主管？
<maplebeats> imtxc: what
<eexp> 我去
<maplebeats> eexp: 神主管你好
<imtxc> eexp: 姨姨
<eexp> 我会分配你一周7个的。 maplebeats
<jiero> eexp: 其实我看到你这个就想到  Extra EXP
<maplebeats> eexp: 一周7个？什么玩意
<jiero> extra experience 。。
<imtxc> 求杀
<jiero> maplebeats: 一周分配你七个妹子
<imtxc> 玩三狗杀太痛苦了
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<eexp> maplebeats: 你最期待的嘛
<imtxc> 现在好多人民币玩家。。。
<maplebeats> eexp: 呀
<maplebeats> imtxc: 我同学玩三狗杀全是人民币玩家
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。坏孩子
<imtxc> 弄好多角色根本就赖皮的没发玩啊
<imtxc> maplebeats: 给我给个英雄杀的外挂吧
<maplebeats> jiero: 什么叫坏孩子，人家就没好过。。。
<maplebeats> imtxc: CCQ
<imtxc> maplebeats: 从贵迅帮我弄出来
<maplebeats> imtxc: 找兔子要，我不懂
<imtxc> 我就转战英雄杀去
<jiero> eexp: 神。好热
<maplebeats> jiero: 你好意思说热？
<maplebeats> 我在重庆都没说
<jiero> 果然不该喝热巧克力
<eexp> 没好看的片子
<Meowoo> xargs不对啊
<eexp> 没游戏
<Meowoo> 他不能每行执行一次的额
<jiero> 英国进口吉百利纯巧克力饮品 25% 可可
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
 * jiero 热得脱光了。
 * jiero 洗澡时不关窗户。
<eexp> 不如喝茶健康
<eexp> 闷骚的罗杰
<jiero> eexp: 不好喝茶——茶不好喝
 * jiero 属于做菜也放糖一族
<jiero> eexp: 本来我一直支持裸体运动，只是照顾别人而已哈
<Meowoo> 每行执行一次命令怎么做额
<leemeng0x61> Meowoo, ??
<eexp> 澳洲土著？ jiero
<jiero> eexp: 什么啊。
<jiero> eexp: 何必害羞？
<Meowoo> leemeng0x61, sed 's# .*$##g' ^Cnstalled | xargs -0t uninstallhome
<eexp> 裸体土著教
<Meowoo> leemeng0x61, sed 's# .*$##g' installed | xargs -0t uninstallhome
<jiero> eexp: 像我这样一洗澡就换衣服的，嫌衣服太多
<Meowoo> 这个有问题吗
<Meowoo>  installed 文件每一行是一个包，每行都要 uninstallhome <package>
<maplebeats> 我感觉我有病
<maplebeats> 得治
<iMadper|Ruby> maplebeats: +1
<Meowoo> 但这个命令把整个文件的内容当一个包了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: .
<maplebeats> 异地恋是不是必然就是失败的
<leemeng0x61> Meowoo, 如果sed的结果对的,那改下后面就是了
<iMadper|Ruby> Meowoo: while 循环 + readline
<maplebeats> 所以就不要开始了吧:D
<Meowoo> leemeng0x61, 明白我的意思么
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 上海有各地菜
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • id命令默认显示uid和gid是effective id还是real id？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444523 书上没明确说，但好像指的是真实uid和gid； 我通过命令实验怎么感觉是有效Uid和Gid，求高手指点，谢谢。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 GalaxyYun — 2013-06-24 20:55
<iMadper|Ruby> maplebeats: 不是
<Meowoo> 结果是对的额
<maplebeats> iMadper|Ruby: 怎么找到三观正常的女生呢
<leemeng0x61> xargs -I @ uninstallhome @
<Meowoo> 每行一个包，但 xargs 命令把所有当一个参数了
<iMadper|Ruby> maplebeats: 一定要首先观察性格
<Meowoo> 额，这啥意思
<iMadper|Ruby> maplebeats: 没确定, 别出手.
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 但是上海这里有个怪现象，外地人乱猜上海人口味，然后乱搞出所谓的外地口味，上海人虽觉得怪，但觉得大概外地就是这样的，也就以为那地方的菜就那口味
<leemeng0x61> Meowoo, 你执行下就对了
<maplebeats> iMadper|Ruby: 向熟人下手么。。。
<jiero> maplebeats:  当然
<iMadper|Ruby> maplebeats: 看你怎么定义熟人了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 比如我们几个同学私下里就说，武汉人好傻，重辣的鸭脖子不但不怎么辣，还甜甜的...
<iMadper|Ruby> maplebeats: 有些熟人, 你跟他熟, 就是为了以后能下手呀
<jiero> maplebeats: 你是单纯还是真的傻？
<maplebeats> iMadper|Ruby: 恩。。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 我是中2
<iMadper|Ruby> maplebeats: +1
 * jiero 是绝对的疯子
<maplebeats> 曾经有个妹纸向我暗示表白，但是我却因为那个J8女人，操
<Pudge> 谁tm说武汉人傻
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<iMadper|Ruby> maplebeats: 拒绝妹子表白之后, 又喜欢上那个妹子了?
<jiero> Pudge: 武汉人自己表现的傻。
 * iMadper|Ruby 无地方歧视, 不过, 武汉真热!
<jiero> iMadper|Ruby: 。。。你要同样地悲剧发生在 maplebeats 身上？
<iMadper|Ruby> jiero: 那样我会欣慰一些.
 * maplebeats 这是一个悲伤的故事
 * NiuTouRen you got a dream, you gotta to protect it.   cc maplebeats 
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 。。。你还没成NTR
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 我是打个比方，上海的绝味鸭脖，就很甜，上海人就以为武汉那里就这个口为
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 长期作战计划.
<maplebeats> NTR。。。
<maplebeats> NTR不是出轨的意思么。。
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 我怀疑是绝味鸭脖听说上海这里爱吃甜
<NiuTouRen> maplebeats: 抢别人女朋友.
<jiero> maplebeats: 不是啊。是抢人家老婆
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 那是上海人傻
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 那是绝味鸭脖没自信
 * NiuTouRen ... 不要放地图炮...
<Meowoo> @ 这个是啥意思
<maplebeats> 啊咦？我在NGA上看到就是牛头人在雷霆崖买房
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 不不不，绝味鸭脖很有策略
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 你喂猪吃白米饭它也不觉得比糠好吃啊
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 简直是甘蔗
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 适当的本地化, 我觉得, 还是可以的.
<MeaCulpa> NiuTouRen: 但也不能乱搞啊
<MeaCulpa> NiuTouRen: 重辣的鸭脖子居然是甜得...
<Meowoo> 我真笨
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: ..... .... 那有点儿过了...
<Meowoo> 我好笨好笨好笨额
<maplebeats> 我对别人的东西不感兴趣
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 一下子成江浙菜了...
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: +1
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 上海口味不算很甜吧？
<Meowoo> 我每行前面直接插一个 uninstallhome 命令保存为脚本不就完了么
<liemehoc> 绝味没有周黑鸭甜吧
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 在全国来说, 算是甜的.
<Pudge> jiero: 相对别的地方，绝对甜
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 无锡甜一点，但也不至于
<MeaCulpa> NiuTouRen: 江浙菜，咸
<MeaCulpa> NiuTouRen: 不信给你个龙头烤试试
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 咸的吗? 西湖醋鱼之类的...
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 江浙菜主要也是甜啊
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 要说咸, 那还得是我大清真呀
 * jiero 关于食物见识很浅——只知道做菜就要放一勺盐一勺糖，难道是因为我奶奶和姥爷是青年时是上海长大的缘故？
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 咸
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 东北的咸
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 苏锡才是甜
<MeaCulpa> NiuTouRen: 那是~
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 相对啊，对于我来说，就是甜
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 山东也甜。。。糖醋鱼
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 那是挂糊料不一样
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 偶尔的一些菜, 是甜的, 可以接受.
<MeaCulpa> 我老家宁波那个咸啊
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 但是, 不能道道菜都苨马重糖.
<MeaCulpa> NiuTouRen: 那只有美国...
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 清真, 没有不咸的时候.
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 甜蒜哈，旱肉，香肠   /me 我根本不知道我吃的是哪里的食物，太复杂了。
<MeaCulpa> 美国道道重糖~
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 恩, 米饭里面放糖和奶油...
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 呃，我只是牛奶泡米饭
 * NiuTouRen 最爱大吃国.
<jiero> 牛奶泡汤圆
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 都几点了，早都跑完了
<jiero> 粽子蘸糖水
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 粽子, 直接蘸白砂糖就行了
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 糖+水比较滑
<MeaCulpa> NiuTouRen: 我擦，我吃粽都是蘸Jalapano...
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 好吧...
<Meowoo> shell 脚本最开头是 #/usr/bin/sh 么
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: #!/bin/sh
<Meowoo> 额谢谢
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 您重口....
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 那是shell的一个feature, 告诉你这个文件怎么执行
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 魔都有鲜辣椒卖啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Tabasco
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 鲜辣椒都是国内品种啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 还管制么。辣椒？
<MeaCulpa> 貌似腌辣椒不多，要么就那小米辣，野山椒
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 啊？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 辣椒随便买吧
<NiuTouRen> 辣椒管制?!
<MeaCulpa> 辣椒能杀人么...
<NiuTouRen> 实名购买辣椒?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 能
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 怎么杀
<leemeng0x61> Meowoo, 刚刚那个方法无效吗?
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 太辣了, 能做催类蛋
<Meowoo> 不知道
 * NiuTouRen 我艹, 这啥输入法... 催类蛋....
<MeaCulpa> NiuTouRen: 中国辣椒都不算辣
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 发射到某人的汽车中
<leemeng0x61> ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 印度
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 墨西哥
<MeaCulpa> NiuTouRen: 古巴
<Meowoo> 貌似 uninstallhome 这个根本不是执行文件
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 古巴太神奇了...
<Meowoo> which uninstallhome
<MeaCulpa> 云南应该也有辣的，只是国际上没啥名声
<Meowoo> 啥也没现实
<leemeng0x61>  sed 's# .*$##g' installed | xargs -I @ uninstallhome
<Meowoo> 啥也没显示
<MeaCulpa> NiuTouRen: 哈瓦那辣椒算是比较辣的，比国内的都辣
<Meowoo> leemeng0x61, 不是 xargs 的问题了
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 不知道.... 我只是去菜市场随便买而已
<Meowoo> leemeng0x61, 是 uninstallhome 这个不知道是啥玩意
<Meowoo> 不是执行文件，弄成脚本，也执行不了
<MeaCulpa> NiuTouRen: 哈瓦那辣椒辣度是7好像，国内的一般是3-5
<MeaCulpa> NiuTouRen: 但我觉得云南那种，有个8+
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 你很能吃辣? 我好几年不吃辣椒了, 现在不是很能吃了...
<leemeng0x61>  sed 's# .*$##g' installed | xargs -I @ uninstallhome @
<leemeng0x61> Meowoo, .....
<leemeng0x61> 回家了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我曾经种过一个很小的椭圆形辣椒。不敢碰
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 关键是, 大吃国的人, 基本都不吃. 所以, 大家在一起都不吃了
<Meowoo> leemeng0x61, 是 uninstallhome 这个问题
<Meowoo> 脚本都无法执行的
<MeaCulpa> NiuTouRen: 不怎么能吃，肚子受不了，屁眼
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 是呀.
<MeaCulpa> NiuTouRen: 打吃过是哪里
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 广州
<MeaCulpa> NiuTouRen: 但是嘴巴想吃啊
<MeaCulpa> NiuTouRen: 广州那是鲜味吃得多太灵敏，也见过爱吃的
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 啥都吃, 果子狸, 穿山甲, 婴儿, 胎盘
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 蛇羹什么的弱爆了
<NiuTouRen> s/广州/广东/
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 广东人都是爱吃, 但是怕上火. 吃一次辣椒, 喝三天凉茶.
<jiero> 凉茶。。
<NiuTouRen> MeaCulpa: 而且, 广东的凉茶! 我了个去!!!!! 真tmd的哭, 明明就是中药, 非叫茶
<jiero> 蛋皮奶
<Meowoo> 怎么看 是什么 shell 额
<Meowoo> 我怀疑那个命令是 shell 的
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: echo #SHELL
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: 你不该再问这些网上早有答案的问题了
<Meowoo> 想不明白
<Meowoo> 我笨额
<jiero> 发现根本没有 大功率的4节插座
<jiero> 最多3节。。。
<Meowoo> which uninstallhome     这个命令根本找不到 uninstallhome 在哪。在脚本运行，提示没有这个文件或目录。只能手动地一个一个命令输
<eexp> Meowoo: type
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: 手动输入 uninstallhome 能执行?
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> NiuTouRen, 是的
<Meowoo> 放在脚本不行
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: 没准儿是别名之类的
<Meowoo> NiuTouRen, 你说对了，谢谢了
<Meowoo> NiuTouRen, 你说对了，谢谢了
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: 是你一直没给出我们需要的背景. 你要是提问的时候能描述清楚, 就能早一点儿得到答案了
<eexp> 又白说了
<NiuTouRen> eexp: momo
<Relaed> cv
<Meowoo> 好了
<Meowoo> 弄完了
<Meowoo> 好累
<Relaed> Meowoo: 还在搞游戏？
<Meowoo> 谢了 NiuTouRen
<Meowoo> Relaed, 弄 rpc
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: 不用.  /topic里面有个提问的智慧, 看看挺好的
<Relaed> 哦 ....
<Relaed> NTR...
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: 我上个月还读了一次.
<Relaed> 这是什么flag...
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 谢了，好累
<Meowoo> cjb 有 1G 的空间额
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: cjb太慢了
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: 在我这里200k/s才
<Meowoo> 挺快的额，我拿他当 ssh 隧道
<Meowoo> 200k/s我已经满足了额
<Meowoo> 看毛片也可以看
<Meowoo> 在线的毛片
<Meowoo> 就是缓冲一下就是了
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: 找个linode, 1mb/s很普遍的
<Meowoo> 没那精神去找了，有它足够了
<Meowoo> 关键没心情去找
<Meowoo> cjb可以装软件，但他的仓库是 qt3
<Meowoo> 来了一练打字的
<Meowoo> knownbad, 贱身完了没
<Meowoo> 猫干嘛总喜欢往显示屏上凑
<Meowoo> 猫是我大爷，它要吃东西就找我骂
<iMadper> lpy: 啥问题?
<knownbad> Meowoo: 虾米？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】ubuntu12.04怎么装wine和怎么使用wine（在线等...) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444526 本人，前几天买了本DELL的latitute E5530，预装系统为ubuntu12.04，因为本人想学习编程，以前也了解过linux是编程很好的一个系统 昨晚，搞了一晚，终于搞懂了怎么宽带链接，还有解决了怎么不经常
<knownbad> 刚起床，冲个凉上班去。
<Relaed> ?!
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 西人就是早上冲凉
<Relaed> 被子肯定很臭...
<iMadper> Meowoo: 我也是早上冲凉
<iMadper> Meowoo: 习惯而一
<iMadper> Meowoo: 而已
<Wiky> !
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 换什么手机了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, bt下载 2m/s
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, thinkpad出了L系列
<stmugebjgd> Pudge,
<stmugebjgd> alvin_rxg,
<^k^>  04:54
<xman> h
<langhun> 早上好！
<langhun> 有个很弱智的问题 需要问问大家
<langhun> 嘿嘿
<langhun> 我想删除我过滤出来的文件 怎么做
<langhun> 不如：rm `ls | grep 1`
<langhun> 还有一种写法时ls | grep 1  ？    rm
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-25
<ofan> langhun: find . -name '1' -delete
<xlucky>  我用empthy登irc怎么老是上不去唉
<xlucky> 有人知道是怎么回事吗？
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • Lubuntu中gdb调试程序无法看到最后一次变量修改? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444533 Lubuntu中gdb调试程序无法看到最后一次变量修改? 直到脱离main函数的作用域,都没有发现d和a变为4(本次仅测试了d,但a也是一样的) Code::Blocks中调试是这样,然后我查阅了相关的GDB中文手册,按照手册中说
<xlucky> 大清早的人都跑哪去了？
<xlucky> yunfan: imtxc Pudge roylez
<maplebeats> 就是因为大清早的。。。
<xlucky> maplebeats: 你知道怎么回事吗？
<maplebeats> xlucky: 都在睡觉~
<xlucky> maplebeats: 觉有啥好睡的
 * xlucky 莫非你们不是一个睡
 * AndChat|364656 怎么无缘无故掉了下来
<maplebeats> 困
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<xlucky> ma
<xlucky> ma
<xlucky> maplebeats:昨晚干嘛去了？
<maplebeats> 昨晚泡妹纸去了
<jiero> maplebeats: 进步了。反正你也就是那种人哈。
<jiero> maplebeats: 该去就去
<jiero> maplebeats: 一起过夜了？
<xlucky> jiero: 你昨晚干嘛去了
<imtxc> xlucky:
<imtxc> maplebeats:
<xlucky> imtxc: 你知道我的问题答案吗？
<imtxc> xlucky: 什么问题
<xlucky> empthy登不上去irc唉
<jiero> xlucky: 睡觉了
<jiero> xlucky: 裸睡
<imtxc> xlucky: 就是 empthy 登陆不了irc的问题？
<jiero> imtxc: 小黑
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。
<xlucky> imtxc: 是唉
<imtxc> xlucky: 那我不知道，没用过empthy
<xlucky> imtxc: 那你用什么的？
<imtxc> xlucky: weechat
<xlucky> imtxc: 你桌面用ubuntu吗？
<imtxc> xlucky: debian sid
<sjd_zeus|working> imtxc: debian wheezy?
<imtxc> sjd_zeus|working: sid
<sjd_zeus|working> imtxc: 哦
<xlucky> imtxc: 想在这找个用ubuntu的人貌似很难唉
<sjd_zeus|working> xlucky: 你用不就成了？
<sjd_zeus|working> xlucky: 我也曾经用过ubuntu8.04---10.04
<imtxc> xlucky: yunfan 好像是ubuntu
<xlucky> sjd_zeus|working: 那你现在用什么了
<sjd_zeus|working> xlucky: debian wheezy
 * xlucky 这是ubuntu频道吗
 * sjd_zeus|working 这里是扯淡拉皮条频道
<xlucky> sjd_zeus|working: 我什么都不会，就我一个人用好没存在感
<sjd_zeus|working> xlucky: 用ubuntu的人不少呀，当然排除imtxc这样的妖孽
<imtxc> 次哦
<imtxc> 我是跟着当当大豪的步伐用debian的
 * sjd_zeus|working debian的kbuild还不出来
 * xlucky it行业的人都这么厉害
 * sjd_zeus|working 我不是it行业的
<imtxc> xlucky: 我不是it行业， 你是前几天的那个 lucky_ 妹子么
<sjd_zeus|working> imtxc: 你花痴呀
<xlucky> imtxc: 你猜嘛！
<ikk-> awesome 里的 fcitx, 有时输入的字符在另一个 窗口
 * xlucky 有什么不能承认的
<imtxc> xlucky: 。。。到底是不是
<jiero> sjd_zeus|working: 什么是IT
<xlucky> imtxc: 你觉得用哪个名字更好点？
<Meowoo> 我有俩 屏幕
<imtxc> xlucky: 还是 _ 好
<Meowoo> 弄了多屏幕
<Meowoo> 我有4 workspace
<xlucky> imtxc: 其实我只想叫lucky
<imtxc> xlucky: 上次跟你要电话啊，你就跑了
<Meowoo> 我想一个屏幕在 main workspace,另一个屏幕在 web workspace
<imtxc> xlucky: 完了加你微信哦～～～
<Meowoo> 要怎么做
<lucky_> imtxc: 你要我电话想干嘛啊？
<Meowoo> 我在 xfce ，只是简单地把虚拟屏幕扩大， 做不了一个屏幕在一个workspace, 另一个屏幕workspace
<imtxc> lucky_: 跟你说话啊
<Meowoo> 貌似 xmonad 可以，但我恐惧他的配置
<lucky_> imtxc: --
<Meowoo> 谁对这个有经验的
<Meowoo> 要装啥工具，或者是否一定要类似 xmond 或 awesome 类似的才能做到
<leemeng0x61> Meowoo, xrandr --output VGA1 --auto --left-of LVDS1
<Meowoo> leemeng0x61, 不是这个意思
<leemeng0x61> xrandr这个可以实现你的要求
<Meowoo> 这个我已经弄好
<ikk-> leemeng0x61: LVDS1 是显卡的另一个接口吗?
<leemeng0x61> ikk-, vga
<ikk-> o
<Meowoo> 我有 4 个 workspace，这个是WM的概念哦。
<ikk-> awesome 里的 fcitx, 有时输入的字符在另一个 窗口 ,咋办
<leemeng0x61> ikk-, 错了,是显示器
<Meowoo> 我想一个 workspace 在LVDS1，另一个 workspace 在 VGA0
<leemeng0x61> ikk-, 这个你只要设置在状态栏显示图标就是了
<ikk-> leemeng0x61: 怎么设置
<leemeng0x61> ikk-, 至于那个窗口就别显示了
<Meowoo> 这个貌似要wm支持，我在 xfce ，不知道有啥工具可以做到，貌似 awesome, xmonad可以
<Router2> Meowoo 改awesome的配置文件
<ikk-> leemeng0x61: 我的fcitx输入时,字符被输入到了另一个 gnome-terminal
<lucky_> imtxc: ubuntu是不是经常会抽风？还是linux都是这个样子？
<imtxc> lucky_: 抽风？
<Meowoo> Router2, 哦，我对 awesome 恐惧额。你就告诉我，是否有没有工具可以在 xfce里设置，或者只能在 awesome才能实现
<Meowoo> 如果是后一个，我就不折腾了
<Meowoo> 我怕 awesome
<lucky_> imtxc: 就是经常会出现一些莫名其妙的bug
<leemeng0x61> ikk-, http://imagebin.org/262412
<imtxc> ,.,,
<Router2> Meowoo 还真没在xfce里这么弄过，对于多屏的支持，awesome还是不错的
<Meowoo> 额，但 awesome 的配置，我感到无助哦
<leemeng0x61> Meowoo, 与wm有关系??
<Meowoo> leemeng0x61, 多屏，我已经搞定了
<leemeng0x61> Meowoo, 那问题是?
<Meowoo> leemeng0x61, 我的意思是，我有 一个  web workspace， 一个 work workspace
<Meowoo> 我想小屏在 web workspace，大屏写文档
<Meowoo> 我想小屏在 web workspace，大屏在 workspace 写文档
<Meowoo> 我想小屏在 web workspace，大屏在 work workspace 写文档
<lucky_> imtxc: 看来是我解决问题的能力太差了
<Meowoo> 小屏 放 xchat, 大屏启动 word
<imtxc> lucky_: 一般的问题， google 一下都差不多吧
<Meowoo> 我不想把所有程序都放一个 workspace. 我都分类的
<leemeng0x61> Meowoo, 也就是说有多个桌面,每个桌面一个屏吗!
<ikk-> leemeng0x61: http://imagebin.org/262413 我的右上角是这样的
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 工作区，xfce 叫工作区
<Meowoo> 一些wm叫虚拟桌面或 workspace
<iMadper> 还有可能叫group
<ikk-> leemeng0x61: 有个键盘图标
<lucky_> imtxc: 我太习惯温斗士和度娘了，这个习惯不好改唉
<Meowoo> 我在网上搜了，找到 xmonad和awesome可以做这事，但我对这些的配置感到恐惧哦
<iMadper> lucky_: 在hosts里面重定向度娘到127.0.0.1
<ikk-> awesome 有时候, fcitx输入时,字符被输入到了另一个 gnome-terminal,不是当前焦点窗口
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 来求助各位大神的~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444548 我的问题还是安装的问题, 虽然很低级, 也请版主大大别删... 因为我真的是试过很多种方法了 我的本子是联想 thinkpad s430, 预装的win8系统(正版的) 第一次安装, 我用U盘引导, 安装成功, 提示重启电脑, 然后我进入win8, 使用EasyBC
<iMadper> ikk-: 你的那个ruby的wm呢?!
<imtxc> lucky_: hosts 里面添加 127.0.0.1       www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<ikk-> iMadper: 先玩玩 lua 的嘛,不急
<leemeng0x61> Meowoo, 一般来说都是扩展桌面,顺着桌面边往外面托就会到,扩展的桌面了
<leemeng0x61> ikk-, http://imagebin.org/262414
<iMadper|Ruby> ikk-: 你今天在线不? 我今天写ruby, 不会的来找你
<ikk-> iMadper|Ruby: ruby那个版本号才0.几, 版本太低了啊
<iMadper|Ruby> ikk-: 你看版本号的....
<iMadper|Ruby> ikk-: foobar躺枪
<lucky_> iMadper|Ruby: hosts在哪里？
<leemeng0x61> ikk-, 有版本管理器
<ikk-> iMadper|Ruby: 我今天下午要出去
<imtxc> lucky_: /etc/hosts
<iMadper|Ruby> lucky_: /etc/hosts
<iMadper|Ruby> ikk-: 那现在问你
<ikk-> iMadper|Ruby: ok
<Meowoo> 桌面是扩大了，但我换工作区，俩屏幕都换哦，我想两个独立。我在小屏换工作区，大屏不换哦
<iMadper|Ruby> ikk-: 我要封装一个xmlrpc, 把所有的调用, 都弄成函数, 现在的想法是用miss_method来捕获那些调用
<ikk-> leemeng0x61: 我的fcitx fcitx version: 4.2.0
<ikk-> leemeng0x61: 你的什么版本
<iMadper|Ruby> ikk-: 但是, 我没有办法得到当前rpc server所支持的所有方法. 所以, 我做为client端, 没法检测那个调用合法不
 * iMadper|Ruby fcitx-4.2.7
<leemeng0x61> ikk-, fcitx version: 4.2.7
<leemeng0x61> 一样的
<ikk-> iMadper|Ruby: 别用 miss_method , 我觉得应该用 json, 直接传送个 object 过去, 比如传个 proc , lambda 过去
<ikk-> leemeng0x61:  看来我要升级 fcitx
<iMadper|Ruby> ikk-: 这个要server段支持才行吧?
<lucky_> imtxc: hosts是只读文件唉
<ikk-> iMadper|Ruby: 是的,要server 支持解析json
<imtxc> lucky_: sudo
<iMadper|Ruby> ikk-: xmlrpc那会儿, json还没火呢... 应该不支持吧?
<ikk-> iMadper|Ruby: 哦
<iMadper|Ruby> ikk-: 我现在server端我改不了呀...
<iMadper|Ruby> ikk-: 只能封装xmlrpc
<leemeng0x61> Meowoo, 还没这张折腾过
<ikk-> iMadper|Ruby: 那就封装xml
<Meowoo> le
<iMadper|Ruby> ikk-: xml文件?
<iMadper|Ruby> ikk-: 那我想一下
<Meowoo> leemeng0x61, 额，应该只能在 xmonad，awesome 搞，算了，不折腾了。
<lucky_> imtxc: 用terminal修改吗？
<imtxc> lucky_: sudo vim /etc/hosts
<ikk-> iMadper|Ruby: ruby有生成xml的库
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 有, 不过, 我得查一下.
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: Parsing and Creating XML using Ruby : http://www.tutorialspoint.com/ruby/ruby_xml_xslt.htm
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: Ruby/XML, XSLT and XPath Tutorial
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 好的, 多谢.
<lucky_> imtxc: 找不到命令唉
<imtxc> lucky_: 没有装 sudo 或者 vim？
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> lucky_: sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<lucky_> imtxc: 应该没装vim吧
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> imtxc: ubuntu默认sudo吧...
<lucky_> iMad|Busy|Ruby: ok
<leemeng0x61> lucky_, sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 文件的内容就是一个 xml string, 把文件内容读入一个 string , 发给server 端. 文件可以映射到 /run/shm/xx.xml ,内存盘操作.
<lucky_> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 加这个会起到什么作用？
<lucky_> leemeng0x61: 修改好了，你用ubuntu吗？
<imtxc> lucky_: 治疗度娘综合症
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 但是, 还是不能本地确定xml的正确性呀
<lucky_> imtxc: 没发现有啥变化啊
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1244255/write-to-xml-in-ruby
<leemeng0x61> lucky_, 没有
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 现在我是实现了功能了, 但是不能阻止用户通过我的接口, 调用一个不存在的rpc
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ t: Write to XML in ruby - Stack Overflow
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 我去看看去
<imtxc> lucky_: 改了？ 还能上毒娘？
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 一般xml都是标准的,没啥区别
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 我要保证他调用的方法存在呀....
<lucky_> imtxc: 是啊
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 要不我catch一下异常?
<freeflying> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 你们的服务器在那家买的
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> imtxc: 他没改
<imtxc> .
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> freeflying: 昨天联系上的是calxeda
<lucky_> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 你怎么知道
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> lucky_: 你怎么改得?
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> lucky_: 我没看到有人告诉你怎么改呀
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 恩,异常全部要 catch 一下的
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 那我就不本地检测了
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 所有的请求都发上去, 然后检测异常就行了
<ikk->  product_xml rescue mylog
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 嗯
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: thx!~
<lucky_> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 在上面加一行127.0.0.1     www.baidu.com啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 我也是很菜的,呵呵
<lucky_> iMad|Busy|Ruby: imtxc 告诉我的啊
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> lucky_: 你重启, 还能访问不?
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> lucky_: 因为有dns缓存
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> imtxc: 有dns缓存.
<imtxc> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 话说，linux 里面怎么清空dns缓存。。。
<lucky_> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 重启火狐还是电脑？
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> imtxc: 我要是直到, 我就不让他重启了
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> lucky_: 先重启fx, 不行再电脑吧...
<lucky_> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 让我度娘一下什么是dns缓存
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> imtxc: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rhel-debian-ubuntu-flush-clear-dns-cache/
<^k^> iMad|Busy|Ruby ⇪ ti: How To Flush Linux / UNIX DNS Cache
<jiero> iMad 。。。mad person
<lucky_> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 果然上不去了
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> lucky_: 同样的方法, 把浪费你时间的网站都给屏蔽了
<lucky_> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 还没想到哪些网站
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> 贴吧, 论坛, 微薄, 人人, douban
<lucky_> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 那我该上哪些网站不浪费时间？
<ikk-> git pull 比 git clone --depth=1 快很多, git pull 牛
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> lucky_: 谁知道.
<ikk-> 差异收取
<lucky_> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 我平时上最多就贴吧了
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> lucky_: 那就屏蔽掉
<jiero> lucky_: 做事不要上网站
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨
<ikk-> stackoverflow 比贴吧好
<huntxu> jiero: 你居然研究了中性笔
<lucky_> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 我基本都是过去提问的
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> lucky_: 换ubuntu论坛
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 他英语没到能去stackoverflow可能
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 我想要 localhost8080那样的女朋友
<ikk-> 哦
<lucky_> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 还没习惯论坛，感觉贴吧也挺方便的啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总去上班了啊
<huntxu> jiero: 你会有的
<jiero> huntxu: 借你吉言
<huntxu> jiero: 以你的情况，要么找不到，要找到了就是那样的
<huntxu> lol
<jiero> huntxu: 嗯。
<lucky_> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 你是怎么看出来我英语水平低的？
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> lucky_: 因为你不愿意google呀
<lucky_> lucky_: 福尔摩斯啊
<lucky_> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 神探
<huntxu> iMad|Busy|Ruby: java大大
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> huntxu: 劳资在写ruby!!!!!
<huntxu> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 双修了
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> huntxu: 修你妹, 长这么大, 还一行java都没写过呢
<ikk-> java就是太像c++ 了,但远没有 c++ 坑多
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 难度不是一个数量级的
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: c++ 极难
<huntxu> iMad|Busy|Ruby: java这种温拿语言你都没写过
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> huntxu: 没写过.
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> huntxu: 你写过?
<lucky_> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 其实还有一个原因，就是我用google好慢啊
<ikk-> 嗯
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> lucky_: http://duckduckgo.com/
<^k^> iMad|Busy|Ruby ... ⇪ Search DuckDuckGo
<huntxu> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 没
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> huntxu: 有时间来给我解决xmlrpc的Http error: 302问题
<huntxu> iMad|Busy|Ruby: xmlrpc关http鬼事啊
<jiero> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 教人6门基础计算机课：1. 人的基本能力，探索 2. 地图的使用  3. 自信使用自己的能力  4. 上网支付  5. 文本编辑  6. 邮箱使用
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> huntxu: 我每次一登陆, 就抛302异常
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> jiero: 赞!
<jiero> lucky_ 你和 xlucky  有关系吗？
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> jiero: 你开班吧
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> jiero: 同一个人
<jiero> 哦
<xlucky> ima
<xlucky> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 那个是手机端
<jiero> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 呃。
<ikk-> 频道的 mode +c 是去掉颜色吗?
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 谁的有颜色, 直接t掉
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 哦
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: ruby里面, 表示none的, 用啥?
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: nil
<eexpress> nil
<eexpress> 笨 imad
<eexpress> 有好玩的没
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: ... 我这里报错了....
<eexpress> 大写的NIL
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请问有没有在Ubuntu下成功虚拟苹果系统的？用的是哪个虚拟软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444556 楼主现在主要用的是Ubuntu，但有时候要在苹果系统下写写代码什么的，所以想虚拟一个苹果系统出来。不知道有没有虚拟成功的？我在win7下面成功虚拟出来了。但是ubuntu不行
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 你连入门书都不看啊, nil 都不知道就写代码, 牛
<eexpress> lol
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: RuntimeError: Wrong type NilClass. Not allowed!
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 直接看的 metaprogramming ruby
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: meta 是元编程, 太深入了
<xlucky> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 听说修改host可以解决google变慢的问题你知道吗
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-06-17 trunk 41361) [i686-linux] 
 * huntxu 搬凳子看人被训
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 就是为了元编程才学的
<huntxu> 木哈哈
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> xlucky: 好多年前, 可以
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 不允许 nil 了, 发前后的代码多一点
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 等我改一下代码里面的密码才能发给你...
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: o
<xlucky> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 现在怎么不可以了吗?
<eexpress> busy ruby 啥语法
<jiero> eexpress iMad|Busy|Ruby  以后把 Alt 接到鼠标键上？
 * jiero 需要6键鼠标
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> server = XMLRPC::Client.new('beaker.engineering.redhat.com', "/RPC2", 80)
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ok, param = server.call2("auto.login.password", "username", "passwd", nil)
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> jiero: 不好吧...
<eexpress> 好长的OO
<ikk-> eexpress: vb 语法+ python 语法 + perl 语法 , 都可以写,你喜欢怎么写都行
<xlucky> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 你用过gae吗
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> xlucky: 没, 不信那东西
<xlucky> imtxc: 你平时上google吗
<imtxc> xlucky: .
<eexpress> ikk-: 你理解出问题了。
<xlucky> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 不信？
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 最后一个参数用 ""
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: .. .. 也对
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 还是302...
<huntxu> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 渣渣
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> huntxu: 你来
<huntxu> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 你给我权限啊？
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> huntxu: 开源项目, 狗屁权限
<imtxc> xlucky: sudo wget https://smarthosts.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/hosts -O /etc/hosts
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> huntxu: http://beaker-project.org/docs/server-api/xmlrpc.html
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby:  把错误发上来
<xlucky> imtxc: 怎么解决google搜索慢的问题？
<^k^> iMad|Busy|Ruby ⇪ t: XML-RPC methods · Beaker 0.12
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: execution expired . IN gettitle
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5797304/
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> xlucky: 我都是直接买收费服务
<imtxc> xlucky: 先 sudo cp /etc/hosts{,.bak}
<huntxu> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 是auto.login.password?
<huntxu> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 不是auth.login.password么
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> huntxu: ....
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> huntxu: 不过, 还是这个问题诶
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: password 后面为啥还要一个参数?
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 多了一个参数吧
<xlucky> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 高富帅，我可以把那个女生托付给你了
<huntxu> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 302是redir啊，你自己wget一下看它跳去那
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-:  auth.login_password(username, password, proxy_user=None)
<huntxu> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 把跳到的地址写进去
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> huntxu: 写进哪里?
<xlucky> imtxc: 然后呢
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 302     302错误表示被请求的资源暂时转移(Moved temporatily)，然后会给出一个转移后的URL
<imtxc> xlucky: 就没然后了
<huntxu> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 替掉'beaker.engineering.redhat.com', "/RPC2"
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 302 会给你一个新的 URL
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> huntxu: ikk- 明白了, thx!
<xlucky> imtxc: 你给我那个网址是什么意思？
<xlucky> imtxc: 上google还是很慢唉
<eexpress> 参数直接带字符串。ugly
<imtxc> xlucky: 呐，就是下载一个现成的 hosts
<eexpress> 为毛ruby了。 iMad|Busy|Ruby
<sulit> ls
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> eexpress: 你教我的呀
<imtxc> xlucky: dig www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.de *FROM* google.com)
<ikk-> 一般用 "" 对应 NULL 空指针
<eexpress> 有一个顺手的，够了。我才不用这
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> eexpress: 你说的, 用组内没人用的东西.
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> eexpress: 就成核心了, 你还说你一直都是核心
<eexpress> 难道你们组都ruby?
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> eexpress: 懒得翻log了, 一两年前你说过
<xlucky> imtxc: 果然变快了
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> eexpress: 我们组都perl
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 恩, 好的
<eexpress> 。。
<eexpress> 这逻辑。我灌输给你的？？？？
<imtxc> xlucky: ping www.google.com ，看ip 是不是 203.208.46.200
<ikk-> 203.208.46.200
<^k^> ikk-, 203.208.46.200 北京市 谷歌(中国)公司
<xlucky> imtxc: 173.194.72.104
<eexpress> https不能去掉redirect
<ikk-> eexpress: ruby2.0 的性能比 python 3 快 很多
<xlucky> imtxc: 用个google又要学英文了
<eexpress> 别和py比吧
<imtxc> xlucky: 为什么？
 * sjd_zeus|working debian有连接投影仪的工具嘛
<Guest74076> 我的電腦開機電源燈亮了一下就滅了 我能觀察到的是cpu風扇一下沒轉 我怎麼確定是風扇問題還是其他地方問題阿
<xlucky> imtxc: iMad|Busy|Ruby 说的
 * xlucky 实习的好无聊
<ikk-> eexpress: perl没测过,估计perl 快
<ikk-> Guest74076: BIOS被病毒刷走了?
<eexpress> 其实还是vala快。
<huntxu> perl BigNum 是硬伤。。。
<Guest74076> ikk-: 不知道                         我用linux應該不會有病毒吧
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> huntxu: ikk-: 我怎么看返回的地址呀?
<eexpress> 2个最非主流的，我都占了。perl vala
<eexpress> 其实还有好多更加非主流
<eexpress> 说错了
<ikk-> eexpress: vala 就是 c++ 啊 多了 动态类型系统和补助内存管理
<huntxu> iMad|Busy|Ruby: curl/wget 看header
<eexpress> 呸。你才认为那是c++
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: wget http://beaker.engineering.redhat.com/RPC2
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known . IN gettitle
<eexpress> 额。搞rss? iMad|Busy|Ruby
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> huntxu: 看不到 ikk   http://paste.ubuntu.com/5797320/
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> eexpress: 不搞... 第一天搞web开发
<ikk-> eexpress: 不是 c/c++ ?
<eexpress> blog?
<eexpress> ikk-: 纯c的obj代码
<eexpress> 飞快
<ikk-> eexpress: 哦
<eexpress> 所以把perl比下去了。
<ikk-> eexpress: 就是 c+ libgnome
<eexpress> 。libgnome? 哪不知道
<eexpress> gtk3?
<huntxu> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 看不懂了
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 胡须
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: wget 取不到,奇怪了.我写个代码试试
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 你访问不了
<eexpress> 噶嘛，好玩的？
<eexpress> huntxu: 你用什么了？也ruby?
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: ruby -d xxx.rb 运行, 打印debug
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 恩.
<eexpress> ikk-: 好麻烦啊。目测ruby
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 嘛好玩儿？
<imtxc> ..
<eexpress> 你最近有啥好玩的。 gfrog_away
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 博弈论
<eexpress> 。这，研究理论了？
<eexpress> 还是研究下为啥你的肺不行吧。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神，你心率180的时候看看肺行不行
<imtxc> sjd_zeus|working: 你的debian用的哪个源
<eexpress> 180？这没概念。
<ikk-> eexpress: 我没研究过 XMLRPC::Client ,我菜
<eexpress> 啥都正常，就不记得标准范围
<eexpress> ikk-: 我是说，需要debug的语言，太麻烦。
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5797326/
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 没有c++ java 或其他语言的 示例?
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 没.
<huntxu> eexpress: 不会ruby
<eexpress> 我也不会。不入魔道
 * gfrog_away 不会ruby
 * gfrog_away 不会perl
<huntxu> 但是会点点lisp和erlang
 * gfrog_away 不入魔道
<huntxu> 要是perl的数学计算强点就好了
<huntxu> eexpress: perl6吧
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6690413/confluence-ruby
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ t: Confluence Ruby - Stack Overflow
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 恩, 我看看, 谢谢.
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 快来用我大numpy
<huntxu> gfrog_away: numpy可以吃？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 可以上
<huntxu> =.=
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • nmap输出？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444557 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo nmap -sT 125.92.39.194 Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2013-06-25 10:23 UTC Nmap scan report for 194.39.92.125.broad.jm.gd.dynamic.163data.com.cn (125.92.39.194) Host is up (0.0036s latency). All 1000 scanned ports on 194.39.92.125.broad.jm.gd.dynamic.163data.com.cn (125.
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 你把错误 rescue 一下 http://www.ruby-doc.org/stdlib-2.0/libdoc/xmlrpc/rdoc/XMLRPC/Client.html
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: Class: XMLRPC::Client (Ruby 2.0)
<ikk-> rescue XMLRPC::FaultException => e
<ikk-> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 302重定向的URL, 在 head 里面
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: 好的, 我去试试看
<yunfan> imtxc: 哥用的是minix 记好了
<eexpress> nnnnnnnnnd 不知道是不是quicksynergy，边上的本本死机。
<eexpress> 无征兆。。。草哦
<yunfan> eexpress: 又不是爆炸 瞎扎乎啥？
<eexpress> 这么严重，你觉得正常？
<yunfan> 只是死机而已 夏天散热不好 不是很正常么
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> ikk-: msg
<yunfan> 风扇说不定有什么问题
<yunfan> 或者是控制风扇那模块有问题
<huntxu> Thermal 0: ok, 44.0 degrees C
<freeflying> imtxc: 多新鲜啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 我是看你twitter乃去office了嘛
<freeflying> imtxc: 是啊，不上班啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃不是remote么。。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 不能一直在家啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<imtxc> freeflying: 好吧..
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 吉娃娃
<imtxc> yunfan: 额，乃不是用 ubuntu one 么，我以为你用 ubuntu
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 基娃娃
<xlucky> imtxc: 就我一个ubuntu了
<imtxc> roylez: 渣西
<eexpress> please bring back padevchooser - Bugs - Launchpad
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 。。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 渣
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<tenzu> eexpress: 拜神
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 拜蛙
 * tenzu 各种拜
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 把车子借我耍耍
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 拜叫兽
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 下雨天的，锤子都没带
<freeflying> 哎，在办公室没好机器，只好用笔记本编译内核
 * imtxc 锤子不是随身携带的么。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: http://www.colasoft.com.cn/cases-and-application/network-troubleshooting002.pdf
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ {长度=>483.22 kiB, "type"=>"application/pdf"}
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 来看看这个
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 神马？
<tenzu> imtxc: 我竟然看懂了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 办公室呢，打不开成人内容。。
<imtxc> tenzu: .. 乃懂四川话？
<tenzu> imtxc: 必须懂
<gfrog_away> imtxc: tenzu 陕西人也有说锤子的
<gfrog_away> imtxc: tenzu 所以目测部分甘肃人可能也这么说
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 甘肃陕西大部分说球～～
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 贾平凹的书里面很多那个词
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 看完第一页，直觉是MTU出问题了？ 还是网线挂了？
<jiero> gfrog_away: 能打开吧
<jiero> im锤子？
<jiero> 什么是锤子？
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 我上大学之前呆的地方，翻过巴山就是四川
<^k^> jiero: define:锤子？ 老罗手机网是国内最早研究老罗<b>锤子</b>手机<b>锤子</b>rom-Smartisan OS的非官网组织，老 罗手机网专注于<b>锤子</b>手机,<b>锤子</b>rom,<b>锤子</b>科技，Smartisan OS，提供<b>锤子</b>rom下载及 <b>...</b>
<tenzu> jiero: 四川方言里锤子就是铅笔
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 原来真有巴山这地方。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 果然是tunnel导致MTU异常啊。
<jiero> tenzu: 铅笔。。。唤起了关于原子笔的记忆。
 * jiero 想起 原子笔，就想到原子弹
<gfrog_away> freeflying: cisco的一些IOS有忽略mtu的设置来着。
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 必须有
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼好
<jiero> tenzu: 你原来在哪里大学？
<tenzu> jiero: 罗姐好
<tenzu> jiero: 原来就在饼都大学
<tenzu> 话说锤子手机啥时候能正式亮相？还是已经亮了？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: smtp协议能让ip层去不分包?
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请问有没有在Ubuntu下成功虚拟苹果系统的？用的是哪个虚拟软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444556 楼主现在主要用的是Ubuntu，但有时候要在苹果系统下写写代码什么的，所以想虚拟一个苹果系统出来。不知道有没有虚拟成功的？我在win7下面成功虚拟出来了。但是ubuntu不行呀。
<ikk-> XMLRPC::Client.new_from_uri("https://webservice.com/api/xmlrpc") 搞定
<^k^> ikk- ... ⇪ SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=unknown state: unknown protocol . IN gettitle
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。我以为记忆出错了呐。
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。是你上大学之前呆的地方呃。。。
<ikk-> server = XMLRPC::Client.new3({'host' =>"website.com", 'path' =>
<ikk-> "/api/xmlrpc", 'port' => 443, 'use_ssl' => true})
<yunfan> imtxc: ubuntu one只是python client而已
<Guest30498> jiero: 妹子！
 * sjd_zeus|working 请问怎么设置桌面图标为透明背景呢
<ikk-> sjd_zeus|working: 还能不透明的?
<sjd_zeus|working> ikk-: 我的桌面图标有个白色底色
<imtxc> sjd_zeus|working: 不是 png的图标么
<sjd_zeus|working> http://imagebin.org/262425
<sjd_zeus|working> ikk-: http://imagebin.org/262425
<sjd_zeus|working> ikk-: 我想要取消下面的白底
<sjd_zeus|working> xfce4桌面
<imtxc> .....
<sjd_zeus|working> imtxc: 没法实现吗
<roylez_> sjd_zeus|working: 可以，不过我已经7年没用xfce了
 * lucky_ 吃饭
<sjd_zeus|working> roylez_: 提供个思路可以不
<roylez_> sjd_zeus|working: 到处点右键
<sjd_zeus|working> roylez_: ....
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 设DF位就行了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • win7（64）＋virtualbox安装ubuntu13.04（64）,提示microcodec cpu... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444561 就是在虚拟机启动时，有提示microcodec cpu update fail path_level 好像是这样的一句话，升级cpu微代码?是这个意思么？搜索了一下没有发现什么有用的。 是不是因为virtualbox对64位ubuntu支持不
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 科来好象是那家做嗅探器的国产公司？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不知道
<yunfan> roylez_: 昨天新闻联播都在提同行业拆解利率的问题
<gfrog_away> freeflying: momo
<imtxc> yunfan: 我附近的一个邮政跟建行的ATM坏了
<tenzu> 、exit
<roylez_> yunfan: 新闻不提这个不现实，新闻就是为有钱人服务的
<yunfan> imtxc: 我隔壁的华夏也在假装装修 把atm给关了
<yunfan> roylez_: 问题是我觉得是在造势 要搞银行
<imtxc> .....
 * imtxc 所有资产可以装在钱包里面的不怕
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你第三天就挂了 建议住到超市附近
<huntxu> roylez_: 逼宫太强势了啊
 * yunfan 有生之年终于要碰到一次大萧条了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 妹哦。。。。 换了卡之后帐号的理财短信不断啊。。。。
 * yunfan 我要为将来的历史研究者好好记日记
<imtxc> s/帐号/招行
<huntxu> imtxc: 还理财呢
<yunfan> 理财都得死
<imtxc> huntxu: 没有，它们看我钱少，给我发短信让我增加收益
<roylez_> yunfan: 你减肥的机会到了
<huntxu> roylez_: 今天没得说外围市场影响了lol
<imtxc> yunfan: 真没吃的了我就回家啊，我有地
<huntxu> roylez_: 而且昨晚美股还不错啊，开盘往下之后一路上行的
<yunfan> imtxc: 你能回到兰州的机会不大呀 再说了 西北普遍产出不行啊
<yunfan> roylez_: 恩 我昨天在 psk网站看了个7分钟室内锻炼的办法
<yunfan> roylez_: 要考虑锻炼身体了
<imtxc> yunfan: 种几亩自己吃的就够了
<yunfan> 还要弄个 edc roylez_
<yunfan> imtxc: 你想得太天真了 自己种 种子去那里买呢？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我们那里的人，从来不知道什么是买种子
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你们粮食肯定靠外运
<imtxc> yunfan: 就是自己留一部分当作种子，其他的吃，自给还是够的
<yunfan> imtxc: 而且我比较怀疑你的说法 你又不真种地 我家里倒是有亲戚种地 我父母平时也自己种点菜
<yunfan> imtxc: 产量不行 你们种什么？
<imtxc> yunfan: 小麦，土豆，豌豆，大豆
<imtxc> 玉米
<imtxc> yunfan: 一般就是一年豌豆第二年小麦这样换着种
<yunfan> imtxc: 玉米怎么不买种子？ 不买种子那产量就不行 估计你们城市里的粮食供应都是外运的 自己种划不来
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩，产量不行，我种的玉米只是用来自己煮着吃的
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你自己算算如果你回去 一家三口要种多少地才能够你们吃 你现在只是自己种来调剂而已
<imtxc> yunfan: 以前我们家种地的时候，就是一家四口啊，从来没有买过吃的
<yunfan> 种那些不靠种子繁殖的是王道 可以不怕种姓退化
<imtxc> yunfan: 种一年，基本上够我家吃两年
<yunfan> imtxc: 那我只能跟你说 goodluck
<yunfan> imtxc: 希望你们也不需要化肥和农药 还有火柴 油之类的
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 运气好还可以自己制盐
<imtxc> 对哦，化肥。。
<xlucky> windows下用什么irc客户端好呢？
<imtxc> yunfan: 粗盐有
<yunfan> imtxc: 要自己能制才行 不然只是消耗品
<imtxc> yunfan: 经济就算萧条了，也不至于没饭吃吧。。。
<xlucky> 没人用windows？
<yunfan> imtxc: 现在盐这么便宜 可是一旦交通切断 你就知道盐有多贵了
<yunfan> imtxc: 趁盐这么便宜 买两大麻袋放家里吧
<huntxu> yunfan: 海边赛高
<yunfan> imtxc: 你自己家只够自己吃 但是别人没饭吃 难道会坐等饿死？
<yunfan> huntxu: 海边倒不用担心这个
<Relaed> yunfan: 看了没，纪录片_
<yunfan> 四川也不怕 有井盐
<imtxc> yunfan: 西北才不担心没有盐
<yunfan> Relaed: 昨天找到bt了 在下呢 今天估计可以下完
<yunfan> Relaed: 问题是没看到字幕啊
<Relaed> yunfan: 这种东西，也没人会去翻译吧我猜
<yunfan> imtxc: 交通
<imtxc> yunfan: 岩盐多的是
<gfrog_away> imtxc: ?
<yunfan> Relaed: 总会有无聊的人的
<yunfan> imtxc: 坐汽车去嘛？
<Relaed> yunfan: 之前的《远古外星人》系列，有人翻译我已经谢天谢地了
<imtxc> ....
<yunfan> Relaed: 所以其实那些字幕组可以考虑弄个众包的网站 让别人出钱找人翻译
<yunfan> Relaed: 就像kickstarter那样 立个项目 然后招人
<Relaed> 这是现在乐视什么应该做的事情
<yunfan> 最后成果放出
<Relaed> 先卖硬件，然后才有平台啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃一吸气肚子不就鼓得很大吗
<yunfan> Relaed: 最高境界还是自己提高英文吧
<Relaed> 次世代的机顶盒，我觉得应该是结合了B站A站等弹幕网站，字幕组这些东西的
<Relaed> 可惜现在没这种东西。。。
<huntxu> freeflying: 大人很少腹部呼吸了吧
<Relaed> 谁还去看电视...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总乃又调皮
<Relaed> 沪指破1900了，什么情况，今天不知道会不会跌掉100点
<jiero> Relaed:  你不是 论坛里的 strange 吧。
<yunfan> Relaed: 谈幕确实是需要的
<ikk-> Relaed: 很有可能,反正迟早的事
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VMware的virtual machine怎么才能转换成virtual box能用的东西? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444566 VMware的vitural machine中的文件list如图 怎么才能转换成virtualbox使用的格式??? VirtualboxManage clonehd??? 统计信息: 发表于 由 attajob — 2013-06-25 11:57
<jiero> 弹幕。
<yunfan> Relaed: 不过最好是基于地理位置的 否则春晚的谈幕都没法看了
<Relaed> 感觉好像回到了07年安培上台的时候，难道安倍上台 = 中国股市暴跌 么。。。
 * jiero 以为上海的很多斗合日本有关
 * jiero 觉得上海和日本一直保持什么样的联系
<Relaed> 上海现在日本人很多很多很多.......
<yunfan> jiero: 上海不是 日本的粉丝群聚居地么
<Relaed> 徐家汇街上随便走走都能听到说日语的。。。。不过其他种类的外国人也很多
<ikk-> Relaed: 中国的股市是赚不到钱的,所以买的人变少了,所以跌了
<yunfan> 中国有什么出名的期货市场不
<Relaed> 08年的时候全民炒股，当时国外在金融危机。
<huntxu> roylez_: 开盘赌民生这周能不能五个跌停
<Relaed> 正好一届政府结束啊
<Relaed> 上届政府只是延后了金融危机的事件
<Relaed> yunfan: 为什么现在YY这种可以直播了，为什么网站直接直播的还那么少。。。。
<abinex> e
<yunfan> Relaed: 上届想推到下届嘛  下届不想接下去 就让他爆发了呗
<abinex> ios设备太让人蛋疼了
<yunfan> Relaed: 因为 webRTC还没普及啊 那些直播是走p2p的 要不然主站流量就太大了 那都是钱呢
<Relaed> yunfan: twitch这种的是webRTC?
<yunfan> Relaed: 我不知道twitch 我一起住的盆友现在就在搞一个webRTC的视频聊天的 昨天还试过
<abinex> 一下子就在上面花了200元
<abinex> è´­ä¹°APP
<abinex> ios设备明显没有raspberrypi好玩
<yunfan> abinex: 吧你的ios设备给我 我给你两个rpi 好不?
<abinex> yunfan: 额
<abinex> ios要越狱才能安装openssh
<abinex> 这个超级不爽
<abinex> 不能直接从电脑上访问IOS设备上的文件系统
<abinex> 什么都要用那个脑残itunes
<abinex> 同步
<Relaed> abinex: 那为啥不用android
<abinex> 任何事情都要同步
<abinex> Relaed: 安卓更蛋疼
<abinex> ios是一个蛋疼，安卓是两个蛋都疼
<Relaed> 不明觉厉.....为什么安卓有两个蛋
<Relaed> iOS只有一个...
<Relaed> 这是安卓比iOS多一个蛋，厉害一点的意思吗？
<abinex> Relaed: LOL
<abinex> 安卓垃圾多
<abinex> 安卓也要root
<abinex> 国内的安卓手机不能用google play
<Relaed> 水货就好了么。。。。
<abinex> 很多好的应用没法装
<Relaed> 行货刷个xda-developers上的随便什么CM Rom就好了
<abinex> 额
<abinex> 这就是安卓的另外一个蛋疼之处了
<abinex> 不停的刷唧唧鸡
<Relaed> 好吧我承认安卓对开发者来说是比较蛋疼....
<Relaed> iOS编译神马一遍通过，而且在3GS这种超级老爷机上都跑的很快
<abinex> 额
<Relaed> Android还要分rom.....特别是三星的行货rom....我简直想杀人，App速度奇慢
<Relaed> 然后屏幕大小比例，分辨率多的吓人，搞个Splash都不太平
<abinex> 三猩
<abinex> 三星一般都有字库问题
<yunfan> Relaed: 我是三星的 很2的是他自己有个市场
<yunfan> 老推送点烂app
<Relaed> 我觉得现在还是miui的rom最好
<abinex> N多人在网上吐槽最多了
<Relaed> cm的core然后加上miui的ui自己cook出来的最好
<abinex> 安卓的市场是很多的
<abinex> 安卓应用木马病毒多啊
<Relaed> yunfan: 这种市场上下载来的都不知道是什么东西，不敢装啊
<abinex> 数不清
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 所以需要安装流氓助手
<abinex> 管家等等
<Relaed> 少安装应用就好了么，反正用安卓要怀着一颗极简的心
<yunfan> Relaed: 我倒无所谓 只是确实没有我需要的 都是乱七八糟的 跟人合作推广的
<Relaed> rom要极简的，应用要少
 * yunfan 吃饭
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 其实很多应用都是垃圾
<Relaed> 很多rom也很垃圾
<abinex> 真的是一点用处都没
<abinex> 特别是星座
<abinex> 幸运
<abinex> 算命
<abinex> 手机号码算命
<Relaed> 其实3-4年前，如果索尼和miui合作，他们就能赢三星....
<abinex> sony已经边缘le
<Relaed> 三星的机器。。。我从来没觉得好过....索尼现在出来的机器上的rom也超烂
<abinex> sony自从苹果推出手机以后，就边缘话了
<abinex> 后来都不觉得sony时尚了
<Relaed> 但是他们的硬件好啊
<abinex> 觉得sony后来的产品设计都好土
<Relaed> 而且最低能的就是什么3防翻盖800万像素的安卓机器3年前就在日本卖了
<abinex> sony后来的手机巨难看
<Relaed> 但是界面难看，而且放着这么好的硬件居然不卖到国外去
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 反正不考虑买sony的任何产品
<abinex> 任何时候
<Relaed> 経済】上海株急落５．３％安 中国の「７月バブル崩壊説」に現実味★２ http://uni.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/newsplus/1372134016/
<^k^> Relaed ... ⇪ 【経済】上海株急落５．３％安　中国の「７月バブル崩壊説」に現実味★２
<Relaed> 上海株、連日の大幅安に 今日も４％近く下落 http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/news/130625/fnc13062513150005-n1.htm
<^k^> Relaed ... ⇪ 上海株、連日の大幅安に　今日も４％近く下落 - MSN産経ニュース
<pzhnathaniel> hello everyone
<Relaed> 今天跌了4%了，日本人说泡沫破了....
<Relaed> pzhnathaniel: hi
<abinex> 破就破
<abinex> 管他呢
<abinex> 娘的
<abinex> 后悔了，应该买个容量大一点的ipad
<abinex> 16GB的容量
<abinex> 一下子就快满了
<abinex> 坑
<pzhnathaniel> as far as i am concerned this room is the most popular one of linux in chinese
<Relaed> pzhnathaniel: And you are ? Chinese ?
<pzhnathaniel> yes~!
<abinex> pzhnathaniel: 额
<abinex> 你不会说汉语
<abinex> 你？
<Relaed> 那说个毛英语
<abinex> 就是就是
<pzhnathaniel> my chinese input method doesn't work
<pzhnathaniel> could'n find ppa of rime
<abinex> 额
<pzhnathaniel> sunpinyin of ibus is so bad
<abinex> 重新启动输入法看看
<abinex> 或者重新启动系统
<pzhnathaniel> I had reboot system for 4 times
<pzhnathaniel> i don't like pinyin-ibus and sunpinyin-ibus
<pzhnathaniel> i wanna rime but i wanna use rime
<pzhnathaniel> you know rime should build on local computer system
<pzhnathaniel> but my netbook was so slow
<Relaed> pzhnathaniel: eggache
<pzhnathaniel> what does it means?
<Relaed> eggache = 蛋疼
<lucky> windows下什么irc客户端好用啊？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 新手求助显卡驱动安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444567 ubuntu12.04 笔记本是联想Y460的ATI 的HD5650独立显卡，驱动要怎么安装，显卡官网下了个驱动，不会装 统计信息: 发表于 由 ShadowWalker — 2013-06-25 12:04
<pzhnathaniel> rebot
<pzhnathaniel> robot
<lucky> pzhnathaniel: 机器人？
<pzhnathaniel> ^k^ is robot?
<imtxc> 我擦，第一次吃传说中的冷面，这货好酸啊
<administrator> hello
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  12:38 
<pzhnathaniel> administrator: hello
<knownbad> 摸摸猪肚肚。
<luckilucky> 有人会用mirc吗
<Guest96199> luckilucky: 有人会使用ubuntu吗
<Guest96199> luckilucky: 变化很大阿
<luckilucky> Guest96199: 什么变化？
<Guest96199> luckilucky: ubuntu
<luckilucky> Guest96199: 你认识我？
<Guest96199> luckilucky: 你是妹子吗
<luckilucky> Guest96199: 这和你有什么关系
<luckilucky> Guest96199: 是又怎么样
<Guest96199> luckilucky: 大家来围观
<Guest96199> luckilucky: 欢迎妹子
<luckilucky> Guest96199: 你怎么知道的
<Guest96199> 因为你是
<Guest96199> luckilucky: 妹子
<luckilucky> Guest96199: ...
<luckilucky> Guest96199: 你会用mIRC吗
<Guest96199> luckilucky: apt-get install mirc && man mirc
<luckilucky> Guest96199: 我现在在Windows下面
<Guest96199> luckilucky: man xchat
<luckilucky> Guest96199: 刚个装了个mirc不会用
<Guest96199> luckilucky: windows是妹子 没有 man
<Guest96199> luckilucky: 妹子进化了
<Guest96199> luckilucky: 会来irc约炮
<Guest96199> luckilucky: 这是直男的世界
<alex``> 别把人家吓跑
<Guest96199> rainnighte: 妹子都喜欢直男
<rainnighte> Guest96199: 我这妹子多，都是90后
<Guest96199> rainnighte: 都喜欢直男
 * sjd_zeus 没照片算个毛球妹子
<rainnighte> sjd_zeus: 无图无真相
<rainnighte> sjd_zeus: 哈哈
<pzhnathaniel> 什么叫直男？
<ofan> rainnighte: 你泡了几个
<rainnighte> ofan: 就一个 在家里
<ofan> rainnighte: 无图无真相
<rainnighte> ofan: - -
<Guest96199> ^k^: 什么是直男
<^k^> Guest96199: define:直男 <b>直男</b>，在一般常态情况下性取向固定为只喜欢女性的男性。即为标准的异性恋男人。.. .
<pzhnathaniel> 看来我就是
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • bumblebee 在x86_64里面关不了独显啊～求解救～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444571 # pacman -S xf86-video-nouveau nouveau-dri mesa # pacman -S lib32-virtualgl bumblebee bbswitch # usermod -a -G bumblebee eveblue # systemctl enable bumblebeed.service # reboot eveblue@Arch:~$ lspci |grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd
<^k^>  Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible con …
<yunfan> Relaed: 原来有些树还可以吃
<Relaed> yunfan: 你在看啥
<sjd_zeus> yunfan: 好多树是可以吃的
<sjd_zeus> yunfan: 榆树的叶子就可以吃，这个常见的
<Relaed> sjd_zeus: 什么都可以吃...
<sjd_zeus> Relaed: 见血封喉树你敢吃？
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 树能吃跟树叶能吃是两个概念
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 有什么两样
<Relaed> sjd_zeus: 先吃妙手回春树，再吃见血封喉树
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: 我看的那个介绍北美白松可以吃 而且是树里面 不是叶子
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 树叶不是树的一部分？
<yunfan> 说那个可以补充维他命c
<yunfan> http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2011-12-15/130323637410.shtml
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 北京将公布家庭应急物资储备建议清单_新闻中心_新浪网
<Guest96199> 大家去种树吧 广州偷吃 一 荔枝罚一百万   拆一历史建筑 没有问题
<pzhnathaniel> 现在全都乱套了
<yunfan> 我觉得树不牢靠 那时候大家都需要木头
<yunfan> 还是研究可使用的草比较好 比如白茅根可以产糖
<pzhnathaniel> 是啊
<Relaed> 网上有下载这类手册的
<Relaed> 而且要打印出来
<Relaed> 关键时刻没电了就死了
<yunfan> 我觉得你还是打印一部分核心的 其他的靠平板吧
<yunfan> 毕竟要打印成纸张 你打少了不够 打多了带不走啊
<sjd_zeus> yunfan: 做成电子书放kindle里面随身携带
<Guest96199> http://slide.news.sina.com.cn/c/slide_1_2841_25530.html
<^k^> Guest96199 ... ⇪ 上海街头倒地老人已无大碍_高清图集_新浪网
 * sjd_zeus 每天都有千千万万的倒地老人
<Guest96199> No love whitout freedom
<Guest96199> No freedom without love
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: kindle不是彩色的 也不好输入
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: 我想的是藏许多植物的图片和说明
<sjd_zeus> yunfan: kindle据说将来要出彩色的哦
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: 输入都是个大问题 还是三防平板好
<yunfan> 带个太阳能充电就行
<pzhnathaniel> 对
<pzhnathaniel> 超爱三防
<yunfan> 你甚至可以考虑做个app 拍下植物图片 然后给你搜索库里的植物 看看符合哪些
<sjd_zeus> yunfan: kpw的输入不成问题了吧
<ofan> yunfan: 你怎么天天都在
<sjd_zeus> yunfan: 貌似18m有这个东西
<yunfan> ofan: 为何不能天天都在呢 我天天都上班啊
<sjd_zeus> 图片搜索
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: 这个许多都有 就是看移动处理器能不能抗得住了
<ofan> yunfan: 上班就聊天
<Guest96199> ofan: 聊什么呢
<yunfan> ofan: 你又不是我老板
<ofan> yunfan: 替你老板监督你
<Guest96199> 老板： yunfan 上班聊天 下班没钱买内裤
<yunfan> ofan: 你果然是天生干五毛的潜质
<Guest96199> 老板： yunfan 上班不聊天 下班还是没钱买内裤
<imtxc> yunfan: 必要时相关部门可以向单位和个人征用应急救援所需财产？
<imtxc> yunfan: 小心你准备的物资给征用走
<Guest96199> imtxc: 很好！
<Guest96199> imtxc: 你下面还长毛吗
<Guest96199> imtxc: 我帮你拔掉吧
<imtxc> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 帽子
<imtxc> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 赞
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> imtxc: 该t
<Guest96199> guest 还kick
<jiero> 买买买。
<yunfan> imtxc: 你傻啊 他说的是你去报备 你干嘛要去报备？
<jiero> yunfan: 装备太重不行
<yunfan> jiero: 我刚才发现禁枪的法律有些漏洞
<yunfan> 对枪的定义是火药或者压缩空气驱动的
<yunfan> 如果你弄个老外介绍的真空泵驱动的 就不算枪 呵呵
<XwinX> yunfan: 土共说你是枪就是枪, 不要拿法律做挡箭牌
<jiero> yunfan: 当然。我确实早知道了
<yunfan> XwinX: 这个当然是在理想状况下了 要不然 你闭门家中坐 拆迁队进来呢
<jiero> yunfan: 其实现在的弩可以。
<XwinX> jiero: 诸葛连弩
<yunfan> jiero: 弩是管制的 不要胡说
<yunfan> 弓不管制 网上随便卖
<ofan> yunfan: 敢说你老板五毛
<yunfan> 上次我陪我一个盆友去买弓 顺便问买家弩的事 他就马上紧张起来了
<yunfan> 不过为了赚钱 他说如果真的想买 可以定制拿货 平时他不能放家里
<yunfan> ofan: 你在国内做顺手了 出国没事做 空虚 所以要帮我老板继续搞 监控我
<ofan> yunfan: 没有，只是看你太闲了
<ofan> 让我心理不平衡
<yunfan> ofan: 我看你就是手发痒了 米帝不能让你发挥余热  所以心里就热得慌 要不你去nsa报名参加prism吧
<ofan> yunfan: 那个得移民才行
<ofan> knownbad: 和 fivesheep_ 可以去
<yunfan> ofan: 那就努力移民 做第一代
<jiero> yunfan: 其实差不多
<ofan> 突然发现我一个weechat插件也叫prism
<jiero> yunfan: 气枪不是管制么
<jiero> yunfan: 其实电磁炮不是管制范畴
<jiero> ofan: 移民去干嘛。
<jiero> ofan: 接受美国国法家规？
<ofan> jiero: 去干美国妞
<jiero> ofan: 。你没行动啊
<jiero> ofan: 话说你喜欢美国妞？
<ofan> jiero: 还行
<ofan> 不喜欢胖的
<jiero> ofan: 哦。那就好。找个
<Guest96199> ofan: 文明精华“干”   ！
<yunfan> jiero: 因为管制的是压缩气枪
<yunfan> 制定法律的人没把真空驱动的算进来
<yunfan> 所以是漏洞
<yunfan> ofan: 胖的好吧
<yunfan> ofan: 不胖的 你应付不来呢
<XwinX> yunfan: 真空驱动也要压缩空气
<eexpress> XwinX: 大叉叉
<jiero> yunfan: 直接弹射的？
<XwinX> eexpress:
<yunfan> XwinX: 错 真空的不是压缩空气 傻瓜
<eexpress> 你有空了
<jiero> yunfan: 弹弓呐？
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<XwinX> yunfan: 那真空怎么出来的
<yunfan> XwinX: 是在一个空腔内抽气
<jiero> yunfan: 因为做不到100%真空，法律上说，这是压缩空气
<jiero> lol
<yunfan> 抽出真空 然后扳机是触动一个开关放气进来 推动弹丸
<XwinX> yunfan: 抽气的过程不是一个空气压缩的过程?
<yunfan> XwinX: 扯淡呢 抽气也不是空气压缩
<XwinX> yunfan: 为啥不是
<yunfan> XwinX: 为啥是
<XwinX> yunfan: A空间气体减少, 气压下降, B空间气体增加, 气压上升
<jiero> yunfan: 弹射弹丸，对了，激光集中杀人，算违禁武器吗？
<eexpress> 这又扯啥脑残问题？
<jiero> yunfan: 不是现在很多很大功率的了
<yunfan> jiero: 算吧
<yunfan> XwinX: 那是相对增加 并没有比外面的大气压多
<yunfan> 而且我不想跟你扯 我要看文章
<XwinX> yunfan: 你文章看了白看
<jiero> yunfan: 你应该通知警察局换钱。
 * yunfan 随便你怎么说
<jiero> yunfan: 胖孩儿
 * jiero 。。。怎么都搜不到这虫子的学名
<jiero> huntxu: 你认识好奇超高的女孩子吗？
<imtxc> ..... 乃们要研究武器么
<jiero> imtxc: 任何东西都能当成武器
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 13.04字体大小求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444572 小弟原来使用12.04，系统设置的通用辅助功能有字体大小设置 现在换到了13.04，发现字体好大，并且通用辅助功能有字体大小只能设置大号文本 求助，如果让13.04的字体变小 统计信息: 发表于 由 bakastaa — 2013-06-25 13:41
<jiero> imtxc: 需要解析一下用桃子杀人的办法吗？
<jiero> imtxc: USB线杀人
<imtxc> jiero: ..
<jiero> imtxc: 看世界的角度不同，我看可能性
<huntxu> jiero: 乃想干嘛
<jiero> huntxu: 朋友
<jiero> huntxu: 我好奇
<yunfan> jiero: 要是有那种女性  不妨介绍给我
 * jiero 觉得最大的元素是好奇
<jiero> yunfan: 有，但是人家有男朋友的，就当朋友吧。
<yunfan> jiero: 可以ntr cc iMad|Busy|Ruby
<jiero> yunfan: 就是你原来同事的女朋友
<jiero> yunfan:  http://www.localhost-8080.com/
<jiero> Relaed: 小样，最近来的很勤啊
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ execution expired
<jiero> firefox 22 released
<Relaed> jiero: 我们不认识啊，别叫这么亲热啊
<jiero> 好了。webrtc的时代。
<Relaed> jiero: 我。。。。。好害羞啊。。。
<jiero> Relaed: 。我记得这是不认识对方时用的亲切称谓。
<jiero> Relaed: 那些满嘴darlingdarling的人都不麻，你也不用放在心上。
<jiero> Relaed: 要不daring要不亲？
<Relaed> jiero: 额............................................
<jiero> darling
<yunfan> jiero: 哦 这个我知道 顾森的马子 我还订阅了他的博客
<jiero> yunfan: 嗯
<Relaed> jiero: 你害我便秘了.....
<jiero> Relaed: 。企鹅会便秘吗？
 * jiero 好奇
<Relaed> jiero: 喝了牛奶就会吧
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙还在睡觉
<luonahu> 新手。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> huntxu: ovs进kernel mainline了？
<jiero> yunfan:  Penguin poop can be seen from space
<jiero> re
<Relaed> jiero: that's a huge pile of penguin dung .... weighs at least 100 tons ...
<huntxu> freeflying: 3.3就有的
<huntxu> freeflying: 不过是残的
<huntxu> 还是用上游的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 残的。。。
<jiero> Relaed yunfan huntxu  freeflying  roylez  eexpress  ofan http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2384/2195533259_1254ea35e8.jpg
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<yunfan> what is penguin poop ?
<Relaed> 我好像遇到问题了，搞了个cron job 半天不动
<^k^> yunfan: define:penguin poop ? Blog offering player statistics, standings, NHL scores and commentary.
<Relaed> 也没有收到 mail
<ofan> yunfan: 鸟屎
<Relaed> H5N1.....
<stmugebjgd> ofan, 换手机了么
<ofan> 没
<huntxu> jiero: 这是抓拍的？
<stmugebjgd> ofan, 泡到白人妹子了么
<ofan> 没
<stmugebjgd> ofan, 最近撸了么
<ofan> 没
<yunfan> ofan: 那就是叫外卖了
<stmugebjgd> ofan, 最近干嘛呢
<chenshaoju> ，，，，
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 给台式机买个带水冷的散热靠谱不
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 目测还行
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不过真的用得着嘛？
<imtxc> gaoji了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 因为放在桌子下，里面比较闷 =.=
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 要是为了静音，水泵的动静也很大。不比风冷小
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 额，声音大就算了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我现在开着2k rpm的风扇，CPU去到60度不到，就玩游戏 =.=
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 目测还好啊
<huntxu> 2000的声音还好，3000的太吵了 =.=
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 都怪渣i5-2300，带的垃圾HD1000显卡...
<jiero> huntxu: 我不知道啊
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 台式机风扇竟然能调速，高级货哦
<jiero> huntxu: 应该是单反都很快
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 调到1700MHz，就很热
<huntxu> gfrog_away: asus的P8H67-M EVO
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。我的就是 i5 2300s ，很慢，玩游戏
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 有个fan xpert
<gfrog_away> huntxu: @_@ 2300还嫌渣，甩给我吧。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 集成显卡渣啊。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 外接一块啊。
<jiero> huntxu: 显卡可以跑 0K哈
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我还有块5770可以对付，哈哈。
<jiero> 有什么外界显卡和intel显卡一样省心？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 坚决不外接
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 换i7
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 有考虑噢
<jiero> huntxu: 你怎么用觉得性能不够
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 笔记本的i5带的显卡是HD3000
 * jiero 知道玩Unity引擎游戏是不行的
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 2300上带的其实是HD2000，但性能比1000高不了多少，不是一个量级
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 估计，买散热的钱，加一点，可以买个便宜的i7
<jiero> huntxu: 买新的i5
<huntxu> jiero: 不靠谱，要买同一时代的啊
<jiero> huntxu: 为啥？
<stmugebjgd> ati显卡表示很省心
<huntxu> jiero: 总线频率，内存频率啥的对不上
<huntxu> jiero: CPU高了白搭
<huntxu> jiero: 还不如省钱
<jiero> huntxu: 省电 http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph7003/55329.png
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ image/png
 * jiero 的CPU，省电绝对 Power est.    Usage     Device name
<jiero> 难道我被ban了吗？
<ofan> a卡渣渣
<jiero>   5.32 W     24.1%        CPU use   3.19 W     58.3%        Display backlight   2.18 W     38.4%        Display backlight
<ofan> 绝对不能买
<stmugebjgd> ofan, 啥卡不渣
<jiero> ofan: 除了挖bitcoin的
<ofan> 跑游戏有卡顿
<huntxu> jiero: 啥命令跑的结果
<jiero> huntxu: powertop
<stmugebjgd> ofan, 看什么游戏了
<huntxu> jiero: 估计，我的笔记本，也省电
<jiero> huntxu: 我这是笔记本
<jiero> adam8157: 亚当，
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐
<adam8157> ,
<jiero> adam8157: 亚当 8157号复制人
<huntxu> 内核没编译debugfs，跑不了powertop
<adam8157> huntxu: powertop为啥要debugfs...
<huntxu> adam8157: don't know
<adam8157> jiero: 我的伤口愈合了, 这周估计勉强可以游泳, 哦耶!
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 今天听我的没?
<jiero> adam8157: 破伤风？
<adam8157> jiero: 别的病毒
<huntxu> adam8157: 喜忧参半
<jiero> adam8157: 怎么伤的？
<huntxu> adam8157: 换美刀了
<jiero> adam8157: 被钱划伤的？
<huntxu> adam8157: 000610
<huntxu> adam8157: 都杀到我的成本价上了
<adam8157> huntxu: 今天买的赚了2000+ 要不是吃饭的时候错过那一拨 还要更多
<huntxu> adam8157: 估计一点不亏
<adam8157> huntxu: 哇 厉害
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<adam8157> jiero: 被植物扎了一下
<huntxu> adam8157: 你投多少能赚2k，不得至少30k =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 壮哉我大西安
<huntxu> 成本太高，不适合我 adam8157
<adam8157> huntxu: 今天买的赚了5个点吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 成本应该没记错是8.07，最近这个本来就一直逆势
<adam8157> huntxu: 壮哉
<huntxu> adam8157: 也就是你投了40k...
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜
<jiero> adam8157: 买什么？
<huntxu> adam8157: 噗，封停了
<adam8157> huntxu: 回抽的比我想象得快, 本来准备今天平淡点, 明天继续买的
<adam8157> jiero: stock
<imtxc> 我了个去
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 对拜
<gfrog_away> adam8157: stock 壕
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 冲浪运动
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃一天 stock 收入就2k啊。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 我很多年没有碰到过封停了
 * imtxc 求带
<adam8157> imtxc: 我一天赔一万的时候你在哪里?
<imtxc> adam8157: 。。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 你买个一万的, 上上下下几次磨砺意志就好了, 不用带
 * jiero 没钱
<imtxc> 一天赔1w。。 那得投多少进去 ....
<adam8157> huntxu: ^^ 同意不?
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天收了之后其实可以适当再进一点
<jiero> imtxc: 40万
<adam8157> imtxc: 我夸张的
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<huntxu> adam8157: 得算好抽出来的时间点啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 我买个1000 的玩一下。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 现在觉得还不太明白啥时候闪
<imtxc> 话说，求介绍，怎么买啊 cc huntxu adam8157 gfrog_away
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 钱直接转给壕铛铛
<imtxc> gfrog_away: ...
<Relaed> 炒外汇么
<adam8157> huntxu: 时间啊? 就是你自己心痒痒心想再等等的时候就应该闪了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 一天赔一万，就算跌停10%，乃也得10w块本金，壕啊。
<huntxu> adam8157: ...=.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 是不? 哈哈
<huntxu> adam8157: 等到月底看情况呗
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我经历过两天连续大盘跌停, 也经历过两天连续大盘涨停
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 历史最好成绩是一天赚15%
<huntxu> adam8157: 没听说央妈有出手啊今天...
<adam8157> huntxu: 逼宫告缓
<adam8157> huntxu: 明天下行的概率比较大
<huntxu> adam8157: 民生这种垃圾不跌停没天理
<adam8157> huntxu: 抽抽的时间大概一个月, 后头就该谨慎了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我的理想是放10年，怎么着也应该不会变少 lol
 * gebjgd 看有钱人谈炒股
<adam8157> huntxu: 反正我买不起房, 玩玩就玩玩吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 破了市净的怎么看
<adam8157> huntxu: 看啥股了, 垃圾股不要相信. 健康的长线的话就随意吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 600004
<huntxu> adam8157: 600839
<adam8157> 我不会买这种的... 长远看前途不大
<huntxu> adam8157: 板块呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 有啥值得关注的
<huntxu> adam8157: 我是坚决支持制造业的lol
<rainnighte> 我旁边这位投了10万，还好只亏了一万多
<adam8157> huntxu: 我就买了点蓝筹你知道的, 胆子小
<adam8157> huntxu: afk
<gebjgd> 这年头还炒股？都炒外汇了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 那都是有钱人玩的吧
<gebjgd> imtxc 有钱人才炒股
<gebjgd> imtxc 我知道的炒股就没有挣钱的 不停往里送钱
<imtxc> gebjgd: 额，反正我不会，怎么买都不知道
<lucky_> imtxc: c语言能写出东西来吗
<gebjgd> lucky_ 什么东西
<lucky_> gebjgd: 我也不知道，我同学说c语言写不出东西
<gebjgd> lucky_ 你同学是高手
<lucky_> gebjgd: 他说c语言只是过渡
<imtxc> lucky_: 你同学写什么的
<gebjgd> lucky_ 你同学是大师
<lucky_> imtxc: 他什么都不写，我问他我想学c，他就这么和我说的
<lucky_> gebjgd: 我又不懂
<XwinX> lucky_: 大师是不写东西的
<gebjgd> lucky_ 他是大师
<XwinX> lucky_: 否则怎么叫大师
<gebjgd> lucky_ 砖家
<yunfan> adam8157: 你做空？
<roylez> huntxu: 你做空？
<imtxc> roylez: 你做空？
<huntxu> roylez: 我是死多头
<jiero> 。。。算了。
 * jiero 还是开溜吧。
<yunfan> huntxu: 多头在中国有出路么？
<lucky_> gebjgd: 那你怎么看c
<ggarlic> lucky_: 很，学完c语言赶紧转行吧，去做咨询什么的
<huntxu> yunfan: 没有
<gebjgd> lucky_ 我不是大师 不做指点江山的评论
<lucky_> ggarlic: 能说明白点不，我智商底哎
<eexpress> XwinX: 会玩pulseaudio不
<XwinX> eexpress: 不会
<ggarlic> lucky_: 我也不是搞c的，群里好多搞c的呢，你问问他们都是做什么的  :D
<XwinX> eexpress: 我会用 pulseaudio 调整音量
<roylez> huntxu: 看来活该你找死呢
<gebjgd> lucky_ 程序员
<yunfan> huntxu: 那你还做多
<eexpress> 哦。哪我也会
<huntxu> roylez: 小人物如何做空啊，求教程
<XwinX> eexpress: 那你要 pulseaudio 做啥?
<lucky_> ggarlic: 群里？
<lucky_> gebjgd: 程序员待遇都不错吧
<yunfan> 这个你要问阿当了 昨天全线都跌 他赚钱 你说他做多做空呢
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 安装了KDE桌面，Virtualbox无法使用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444575 安装了KDE桌面，Virtualbox无法使用了，重新安装Virtualbox 也不行，不知道怎么整？ 还有论坛怎么无法上传截屏的png附件呢 Screenshot from 2013-06-25 15:02:21.png 是无效的文件名 统计信息: 发表于 由 feng8899 — 2013-06-25 15:11
<imtxc> g 做多
<imtxc> g 做空
<^k^> imtxc: 做多 是一种股票术语：就是看好股票未来的上涨前景而进行买入持有等待上涨获利。 <b>做多</b> 就是做多头，多头对市场判断是上涨，就会立即进行股票买入，所以<b>做多</b>就是买入 <b>...</b>
<imtxc> g 做空
<yunfan> g 做爱
<^k^> yunfan: 做爱 2012年11月8日 <b>...</b> 408 羞澀av女優第一次和男人<b>做愛</b>by DD45900 343,479 views; 36:42 <b>...</b> 12032 大學生<b>做愛</b>被偷拍一定要看完后面太誘人了我受不了,老婆by <b>...</b>
<^k^> imtxc: 做空 <b>做空</b>是一种股票、期货等的投资术语，是股票、期货等市场的一种操作模式。和“做多” 是反的，理论上是先借货卖出，再买进归还。<b>做空</b>是指预期未来行情下跌，将手中 <b>...</b>
<yunfan> g 做贼
<^k^> yunfan: 做贼 带着铃铛去<b>做贼</b> 添至备忘录 <b>...</b> 《晚清文学丛钞·新中国未来记》第五回：“既是一点儿 把握都没有，却天天在那里叫嚣狂掷，岂不是俗语说的“带着铃铛去<b>做贼</b>”吗？” <b>...</b>
<yunfan> g 做掉
<^k^> yunfan: 做掉 《把他<b>做掉</b>》的题材在如今小剧场话剧界十分常见，这出喜剧探讨的是当代年轻人在 而立之年所面临的社会压力和浮躁的人生态度。只是，除了剧中大部分演员都是滑稽  <b>...</b>
<eexpress> XwinX: parec通过管道，直接播放给你听。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神
<eexpress> 坏噶嘛。干嘛呢
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 鄙视神
<XwinX> eexpress: 太高深, 不民
<eexpress> 又咋了
<XwinX> g eexpress
<^k^> XwinX: eexpress ایکسپریس لائیو اپ ڈیٹس · بس سے اغوا کے بعد3نوجوانوں کا قتل، 20روز گزر جانے کے باوجود قاتل پکڑے نہیں .... ڈاؤیونیورسٹی میں اینٹی ربیز ویکسین <b>...</b>
<adam8157> yunfan: 低买
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<eexpress> XwinX: 远程声卡。简单。只是parec不会写参数
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神乃是阿拉伯人？
<eexpress> 蛋蛋乖
<eexpress> 不记得是哪个命令list-device去了
<eexpress> 写一行命令，就当成传呼机，每天传呼下噶嘛。
<yunfan> adam8157: 你居然做多 额 还赚了
<yunfan> adam8157: 牛掰
<XwinX> eexpress: 为啥要用远程声卡?
<eexpress> 现成的服务，不用浪费
<adam8157> yunfan: 今天买的赚了, 之前的还是赔了一点
<yunfan> adam8157: 这几天不是全线都绿么 除非你有内线消息踩到几个红了
<adam8157> yunfan: 跌的大的时候买啊, 回抽嘛, 又不是单向
<yunfan> adam8157: 现在可以T+0不
<gebjgd> lucky_ 凑合
<adam8157> yunfan: 你手里有存量就相当于T+0了
<yunfan> 我说真实的T+0
<ggarlic> lucky_: 就是这里
<adam8157> yunfan: 那没有
<yunfan> adam8157: 你玩的哪个交易所？
<adam8157> yunfan: 在大陆开户都是两个交易所同时开的...
<imtxc> 还要开户？
<yunfan> 不知道银行的数据怎样 如果你向某银行借钱做空买本行的 不知道会不会对冲
<imtxc> yunfan: 你也会玩这个？
<yunfan> adam8157: 原来如此 那大陆有小户可以玩的期货不？
<adam8157> yunfan: 融券可以买空
<yunfan> imtxc: 我了解一些 我只是不喜欢赌博
<adam8157> yunfan: 期货和融资融券都要门槛的
<yunfan> 所以我要跟你问问路么 adam8157
<adam8157> yunfan: 期货我不晓得门槛, 融资融券是50万
<eexpress> 傻子都能挣钱的高峰，过了2次了。蛋蛋你才栽进去啊。
<yunfan> 这个50w是杠杆放大的吧？
<yunfan> 实际投放应该不需要吧？
 * imtxc 继续买彩票
 * yunfan 回家批发二锅头
<adam8157> yunfan: 门槛, 不是杠杆
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<yunfan> 多批几箱
<yunfan> adam8157: 那经过杠杆放大 不得了啊 玩期货果然都是大老板
<gebjgd> yunfan 给我来一箱
<adam8157> yunfan: 有杠杆的有爆仓危险
<yunfan> gebjgd: 拿来当燃料和消毒剂
<adam8157> yunfan: 太惊心动魄了
<yunfan> adam8157: 是啊 所以才是有钱人
<yunfan> adam8157: 你用的软件有linux上的？
<yunfan> 我想找那些数据看看
<adam8157> yunfan: 我交易不频繁, 手机就好了
<gebjgd> yunfan 我喝
<adam8157> yunfan: 期货外汇一般都是web界面, 客户端都是自动化交易的
<yunfan> adam8157: 开户需要帮顶身份证么？
<yunfan> 能不能匿名开许多户？
<eexpress> 。
<adam8157> yunfan: 当然要身份证
<yunfan> tmd
<yunfan> 这些全部的交易数据哪里有呢？
<yunfan> 我要拿来观察用
<imtxc> yunfan: 买马云的那个T+0可以么
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你要小心政策风险 那个可是高风险的东西
<yunfan> 而且那个只是投资 跟阿蛋这种不是一回事
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • python 环境变量出错？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444576 android 编译途中，遇到了问题，上网查了下，应该python的环境变量有错？ ~/android/source# make /bin/bash: prebuilts/misc/linux-x86/bison/bison: 没有那个文件或目录 Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix> Could not find platform dependent libraries <
<^k^> exec_prefix> Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix>[:<exec_prefix>] ImportError: No module named …
<yunfan> 这些理财产品都跟公积金一样 叫你办的时候千好万好的 你要提取就各种卡 而且不跟你说风险
<yunfan> 我上次看个电影 香港那边规矩好严 开户买那些基金还要录音 确认知道这个有很大风险
 * adam8157 准确的说是2754, 嗯嗯
 * yunfan 2654比较好
 * yunfan 5654更有喜感
<imtxc> 不要说黑话
<yunfan> sed 's/^5/s/; s/6/b/'
<imtxc> g 2754
<^k^> imtxc: 2754 JUNIOR RESERVE OFFICER TRAINING CORPS (JROTC) INSTRUCTOR. PAY CERTIFICATION WORKSHEET FOR ENTITLEMENT COMPUTATION. PRIVACY  <b>...</b>
<eexpress> adam8157: 卖掉点股票，送我一个路由吧。
<adam8157> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> 钱蛋蛋
<yunfan> adam8157: 炒股一定要低调 最好天天哭赔钱 涨了有收益了千万别炫耀
 * adam8157 赔的好惨啊 555
 * yunfan 这样你可以反过来求大财主给你点钱去回本
<roylez> huntxu: 工行纸黄金直接可以做空，不过我懒得开户
<adam8157> eexpress: 送我一个linksys吧
<huntxu> roylez: 钱给我，我帮你做
<adam8157> roylez: 钱给我，我帮你做
<huntxu> roylez: 千五
<yunfan> huntxu: 你帮他做？ 听起来怎么这么别扭
<yunfan> 我终于找到上次吃的那水果的名字了
<yunfan> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%81%AF%E7%AC%BC%E6%9E%9C
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: 灯笼果 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<roylez> huntxu: 不用，我没兴趣
<roylez> adam8157: 拿美元的豪蛋蛋，滚
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jusss> help
<imtxc> eexpress: 也送我一个 linksys 吧
<imtxc> eexpress: 反正你都融了，太浪费
<jusss> debian 163的源挂了
<jusss> imtxc: help
<imtxc> eexpress: 我给你一块N手主板你去溶就好了
<imtxc> jusss: 挂了好几天了
<jusss> imtxc: 给个其它的源
<imtxc> jusss: ftp.us.debian.org
<jusss> imtxc: 嗯
<imtxc> yunfan: 这个东西怎么吃，是有壳的噩梦
<imtxc> 么
<imtxc> 老吧 me 打成 em 是怎么个节奏。。。 指法严重错误？
<yunfan> imtxc: 他是软的 我去菜市场买的时候还以为是番茄
<yunfan> 味道有股药味 还行
<jusss> imtxc: 在souce.list里怎么写？
<imtxc> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5797859/
 * gfrog_away 想回家。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 大连?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我擦，回家，要下雨了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 也就半小时。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 哦, 我从中关村地下广场这头儿进去, 另外一头出来就壕
<adam8157> 好
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 擦
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 显摆
<imtxc> adam8157: 显摆，自己都说壕
<imtxc> adam8157: 你那天说的那个电子城，周日不营业？
<adam8157> imtxc: yunfan 就是周末去买的
<imtxc> yunfan: 你去买啥了，难道我找错地方了。。。。。。 cc adam8157
<imtxc> adam8157: 知春路？
<yunfan> adam8157: 我啥时候买了？
<adam8157> yunfan: 中发
<yunfan> adam8157: 咱们熟归熟 你这样乱说我一样告你诽谤
<adam8157> =,=
<yunfan> adam8157: 中发是中关村嘛？
<yunfan> 在海淀黄庄下 地铁口出来右边就是
<imtxc> yunfan: 他们帮 roylez 做的事情，你都知道了，你还在意这个啊。。。
<yunfan> 而且我总共买了上百个元件 花了30多
<imtxc> ..................
<yunfan> imtxc: 他们帮 roylez 做啥了？
<yunfan> 做空 做多 做贼 做爱？
<imtxc> yunfan: 那里面是不是跟科贸什么一样，进去一堆托问你：大哥看点啥？
<yunfan> imtxc: 没有 那里面的人笑眯眯的 绝对没有人拉客
<yunfan> imtxc: 我喜欢那里的氛围
<imtxc> yunfan: 那就好
<imtxc> yunfan: 不批发的他们鄙视不
<imtxc> 比如，买一根ttl线......
<sjd_zeus> 为啥我的apt-get需要使用代理才好使，要不总是找不到ip
<yunfan> imtxc: 买一根我会鄙视你 他们我就不知道了
<yunfan> imtxc: 几分钱一根的 你自己想
<imtxc> .....
<yunfan> imtxc: 不买够你都对不起那4块钱地铁
<imtxc> yunfan: 我有好几分钱的，上次去销卡，银行大妈给我的
<yunfan> imtxc: 可以让壕蛋带你去采购
<yunfan> imtxc: 留着等升值
<imtxc> yunfan: 不行，他万一把电子城买了，我就没买的了
<lucky_> 有谁用过mIRC的？
<imtxc> yunfan: 如过不是科贸里面那种氛围的话，倒可以去逛逛
<imtxc> lucky_: win下就用ff的插件吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 他要把电子城买了 多半会在兴头上交给你打理了 这不是好事么
<imtxc> 。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 绝对冷清 我要糊弄你 让我跟啊蛋姓啊
<lucky_> imtxc: 我现在就是用ff的插件，老是不小心关掉网页
<imtxc> ....
<lucky_> imtxc: irc的发明最先不是现在Windows上吗
<imtxc> lucky_: 这个我不知道啊。。。
<imtxc> lucky_: 我第一次听irc是在用ubuntu的时候
<lucky_> imtxc: 我也是
<sjd_zeus> linux下不是有个mirc嘛，不过是收费的
<lucky_> imtxc: 我好像第一次来这里就遇到你了
<imtxc> lucky_: 恩，我会珍惜你的
<lucky_> sjd_zeus: windows下也收费啊
<lucky_> imtxc: 你是不是说过你工作娱乐都是linux？
<imtxc> lucky_: 我没说过吧……
<imtxc> lucky_: 谁拿电脑娱乐。。。。
<lucky_> imtxc: 生活工作
<lucky_> imtxc: 或许我记错了
<imtxc> lucky_: 而且，我还得用win，我爹的电脑有问题的时候，我得上qq远程协助帮他
<lucky_> 反正我第二个认识的是imadper
<imtxc> 妹子的电脑有问题的时候，我得远程协助帮她
<imtxc> 邻居的电脑有问题的时候，我得远程协助帮他
<yunfan> imtxc: 还是上门好 有得床单滚
<lucky_> imtxc: teamviewer不是可以跨平台的吗
<huntxu> imtxc: 顺手打开摄像头
<eleveni386> linux也可以远程win了哦, 不是有rdesktop么?
<imtxc> 亲戚的电脑有问题的时候，我得远程协助帮他
<eleveni386> 还有就是用webqq的 远程协助 貌似也可以的说.
<imtxc> lucky_: 关键他们就会qq
<eleveni386> webqq 也有远程协助的说..
<lucky_> imtxc: 你果然是大师级人物啊
<imtxc> lucky_: 是啊是啊，我大湿
<lucky_> imtxc: Linux下也有qq啊
<imtxc> lucky_: 我们村的电脑，就我一个人修
<eleveni386> 好厉害吖...
<imtxc> lucky_: 放假回去的时候，已经有N多跟跟我爸或者我妈那里预约了。。。。
<lucky_> imtxc: 什么村
<eleveni386> 中关村?
<imtxc> eleveni386: 农村
<lucky_> imtxc: 那你村里够小康的，有那么多台电脑
<imtxc> lucky_: 昨天我跟家里打电话的时候还说们，我们那里是宇宙贫困县的贫困村，但是现在也每家基本都有车了，夏利也是车啊。。。。
<roylez> eexpress: 破马呢？
<imtxc> lucky_: 很多人开关机都有问题，但还是买电脑连宽带
<eexpress> imtxc: 你全村都是车？
<eexpress> roylez: 招呼破马
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 谁有介绍shell各种参数意义的教程？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444584 shell里面经常有各种参数，例如： -f, -z, -eq, -n 等， 有没有集中说明这些参数的意义的教程？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zheng1733 — 2013-06-25 16:23
<imtxc> eexpress: 60% 的人家里有 不过便宜的几万的车占大多数
<imtxc> 70%
<eexpress> imtxc: momo 你太嫩了。都不懂意思。
<imtxc> eexpress: 神你邪恶了？
<lucky_> imtxc: 华西村啊
<eexpress> 没啊。
<imtxc> lucky_: 不要转移主题....
<eexpress> imtxc: 爆下，啥地方的村子
<yunfan> imtxc: 不错 你是个有用的人 将来可以生存下来
<imtxc> eexpress: 甘肃小农村，最近几年大家都种经济作物有钱了
<eexpress> 作物，没养动物的有钱吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 种火子？
<imtxc> yunfan: 对啊，我回家去存在感特别强烈啊，真的很多人排队挂号求电脑
<eexpress> 养蝎子，蛇
<eexpress> 鳄鱼
<yunfan> 对了 听说宁夏磕罂粟子
<yunfan> imtxc: 你们村子多大 在哪里？
<imtxc> yunfan: 罂粟就甘肃有得种
<imtxc> yunfan: 大小我也说不上，反正是甘肃，你就知道多穷
<yunfan> imtxc: 瞎扯  甘肃历史上也算不错的地方
 * huntxu 带薪编译
<imtxc> yunfan: 白菜啊， 土豆甚么的
<yunfan> imtxc: 要不然历史上为毛甘肃能分成那么多凉州凉国
<yunfan> imtxc: 以前粮食贵 不像今天
 * adam8157 带薪开会 
 * imtxc 带薪聊irc吹牛
<eexpress> 我还以为是带柴火呢
 * yunfan 带心工作
<imtxc> 我们全村的人都认为我在北京修电脑
<imtxc> 或许有更老的人以为我给毛主席修电脑呢。。。。
<XwinX> imtxc: 你是修电脑的?
<imtxc> XwinX: 恩啊
<sjd_zeus> http://yun.baidu.com/buy/center?tag=4
<^k^> sjd_zeus ... ⇪ 百度云 会员中心
<XwinX> imtxc: 好牛叉
<imtxc> XwinX: 恩 快膜拜我
<sjd_zeus> http://yun.baidu.com/buy/center?tag=4 百度云在勾引屌丝了
<XwinX> 膜拜中
<yunfan> imtxc: 难道你不是？
<imtxc> yunfan: 是啊
<ggarlic> 川人吃栗子蘸辣椒酱？
<ggarlic> 李子
<yunfan> 四川麻的多吧
<adam8157> ggarlic: 他吓唬你吧, 四川人没这么变态
<yunfan> 我喜欢湖南菜 那个才是又辣又咸
<adam8157> ggarlic: 不过川航确实会提供老干妈
<yunfan> 刚好对我胃口 四川的全是麻椒太讨厌了
<ggarlic> 我看着那个同事吃下去的。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 昨儿吃的湖南菜，太辣。。
<imtxc> ggarlic: 那也是没别的吃凑活辣椒酱一样吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 我没感觉 我去沙县小吃都要吃掉他半瓶辣椒酱
<ggarlic> imtxc adam8157 同事说是习俗。。囧
<imtxc> yunfan: 。。。
<ggarlic> yunfan: 多咸啊。。
 * imtxc 讨厌麻的
<adam8157> ggarlic: 在四川两年没见过如此神迹...
 * adam8157 超爱花椒, 在西电吃干煸豆角喜欢上的
<yunfan> ggarlic: 哥口味比较重
<ggarlic> adam8157: 你来北交吃次宫保鸡丁，每口最少四五个麻椒，我绝大多数时间都在挑走麻椒
<adam8157> ggarlic: 我会拣花椒来吃
<adam8157> ggarlic: 对了上次想问你
<ggarlic> adam8157: 特别麻的那种，不是只有香味的那种。。。
<adam8157> ggarlic: 你去水木锦堂是堂食还是包间, 几个人?  两个人去的话是怎么一个姿势?
<adam8157> ggarlic: 只吃过一次包间
<ggarlic> adam8157: 我急性牙髓炎的时候，疼得睡不着，全靠往牙那里塞了一颗麻椒活过来的。。。
<ggarlic> adam8157: 包间，13个人
<yunfan> adam8157: 你好变态
<adam8157> ggarlic: 好大的包间... 我们吃的是六人间
<yunfan> ggarlic: 原来有这好处？ 我记下了
<imtxc> adam8157: 花椒。。？ 直接吃？
<ggarlic> yunfan: 特别管用！得时麻椒，不麻的没用
<adam8157> imtxc: 例如黄飞红
<ggarlic> adam8157: 不知道双人怎么个姿势。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 厉害
 * imtxc 花生不是老奶奶的好吃么
<adam8157> imtxc: 老奶奶牌的啥味道也没有, 吃啥哦
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ubuntu12.04 LTS 待机唤醒后内存，硬盘位置发烫 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444588 请问为什么待机后唤醒，内存和硬盘就非常烫，发热量大呢？我用的是ubuntu 12.04 LTS版本，第一次启动系统，使用过程中感觉本本比较凉，不热，但是每次出去吃饭待机，回来唤醒ubuntu后继续使用
<^k^> ，发现内存和硬盘位置发热量就会很大，很烫，但是cpu占用率不高，只有 …
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> adam8157: 买股票的话，我看他们不是用那种看起来很gaoji的软件么，在上面盯着看， linux下有那种软件？
<tryit> 各位都体验过 蹦极 吗？
<adam8157> imtxc: 手机, 虚拟机, web端
<imtxc> adam8157: o
<alvin_rx1> 炒股票……你们都光看那软件么？……
<imtxc> alvin_rx1: 肯定不是吧
<alvin_rx1> 那普通老百姓是怎么看懂经济新闻的？……
<liemehoc> linux下没有委托的软件吧
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  17:20 
<adam8157> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 拜Ruby Guru
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> adam8157: 乖~
<huntxu> adam8157: java guru
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> adam8157: 我活生生的, 把一个java开发的工作, 给改成用ruby了
<adam8157> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 赞
<huntxu> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 赞扬
<huntxu> iMad|Busy|Ruby: 那为什么不是改成pl
<adam8157> huntxu: 打倒
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> huntxu: 我需要metaprogramming
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> huntxu: ruby的方便
<huntxu> iMad|Busy|Ruby: lisp最高
 * adam8157 饿了
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> huntxu: jenkins不支持
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> adam8157: 去吃呀
<roylez> huntxu: lisp最渣
<roylez> huntxu: 渣中最高
<huntxu> roylez: 你说的对
 * huntxu 反正不用
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> roylez: 重载了method_missing, 超容易死循环...
<adam8157> roylez: 晚上吃啥
<iMad|Busy|Ruby> roylez: 遇到没有的东西, 就当成函数调用了...
 * gfrog_away 回家了。
 * gfrog_away 防止被雨拍
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃们的release内核还不如daily build，擦。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 哪方面?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: acpi
<adam8157> gfrog_away: daily的版本高嘛
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 昨晚S4之后今早所有网卡都挂了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 屁啊，我之前的3.9用的好好的
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 有高于3.9的release?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 3.9.0
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 没有这个
<adam8157> gfrog_away: raring是3.8, 么有更新的啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 那个3.8也不行，啪啦啪啦的oops
<adam8157> gfrog_away: =,=
 * gfrog_away 渣ubuntu啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 还是继续daily了 linux-image-3.10.0-999-generic_3.10.0-999.201306250504_amd64.deb
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 吃我大saucy好了
<jusss> Pudge: 法国佬
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 今年有LTS不？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 14.04
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 擦，跳票严重。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 从12.04也不是LTS吧？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 两年一发啊 12.04 14.04
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 记得12.04不是呢。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 是的啊...
<jusss> 还是呀嘿字体好
<imtxc> roylez: 今天的桌面是卢沟桥么
<Pudge> jusss: 堕落
<jusss> Pudge: 我装上了，不过还是需要u盘启动
<jusss> Pudge: 没u盘启动不了。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 我的win用grub 也启动不了了
<jusss> Pudge: 随便从别人到电脑上拷贝mbr到我的电脑上能启动win吗
<Pudge> jusss: 多
<Pudge> jusss: æ­¤
<Pudge> jusss: 一
<Pudge> jusss: 举
<jusss> Pudge: 恩
<Pudge> jusss: win本来能自己启动，非要弄个u盘启动
<jusss> Pudge: 那现在咋半
<jusss> Pudge: 我的win
<Pudge> jusss: 随便
<jusss> Pudge: 怎么挽救
<alvin_rx1> jusss: 换新电脑，装 Windows，然后泡妞
<jusss> alvin_rx1: ...
<jusss> alvin_rx1: 别人到mbr能复制到我这吗
<alvin_rx1> 能，又不能。不知道
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Gnome 环境下不知道怎么多出个像Unity的东西！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444595 Gnome 环境下不知道怎么多出个像Unity的东西！ 如图！期间装过一个叫Ubuntu-style的deb包！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 GalaxySky — 2013-06-25 18:09
<jusss> alvin_rx1: win7的superfetch太吃内存了
<alvin_rx1> 内存是干嘛用的
<jusss> alvin_rx1: 啥也不开，win7吃1G内存，开个游戏，游戏吃1.2G内存，这让我这2G内存咋办
<dffgfsdgfh> 吃的
<stmugebjgd> jusss, 2G跑win7
<alvin_rx1> jusss: 1. 继续玩  2. 装qq泡妞
<stmugebjgd> jusss, 你太拿衣服了
<dffgfsdgfh> 肥皂掉了
<alvin_rx1> dffgfsdgfh: 让你女朋友去捡
<stmugebjgd> dffgfsdgfh, 来  叔叔帮你捡
<dffgfsdgfh> 有谁陪我搅基？
<jusss> 第一次用lxde
<lucky_> http://imagebin.org/ 这个网址上不去了以后还怎么贴图啊？
<stmugebjgd> dffgfsdgfh, 你先脱
<dffgfsdgfh> 快点，大家就等你了
<alvin_rx1> lucky_: uploadpie.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Upload Pie - The Simple Image Sharing Tool (@ uploadpie.com)
<alvin_rx1> wtf
<stmugebjgd> dffgfsdgfh, 你先来吧
 * stmugebjgd 午饭
<jusss> .
<jusss> stmugebjgd: 你的名字
<jusss> stmugebjgd: 彩色
<stmugebjgd> alex_dai, 你是松鼠的弟弟?
<huntxu> gfrog_away: yum的update和upgrade有啥區別
<oneju> goagent上不了youtube和twitter，怎么整？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 貌似没区别
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃可以man下或者help下，我记得一个是另一个的别名
<dffgfsdgfh> irc加密吗？
<ofan> oneju: 用vpn
<dffgfsdgfh> :-/
<dffgfsdgfh> 自身没带么？
<ofan> 昨天和北大一个小博一起喝酒，他说：我们院有个教授娶了个自己的女研究生，被学界鄙视至死。。。我说：娶自己学生太高调了，我们俩以后当了教授，互换女研究生！
<dffgfsdgfh> 比如ssl链接
<ofan> dffgfsdgfh: 可以ssl
<gfrog_away> ofan: 当年我们学院有个海龟叫兽经常带女学生去学校对面宾馆单独授课
<dffgfsdgfh> 是TLS吧？
<ofan> dffgfsdgfh: 一个意思
<dffgfsdgfh> 哦？
<ofan> gfrog_away: 。。
<ofan> 我要当教授
<dffgfsdgfh> 叫兽
<gfrog_away> ofan: 呕饭叫兽
<oneju> ofan: 没钱用vpn，免费的换来换去，麻烦
<dffgfsdgfh> 有人用mint吗？亮度调不了，怎么搞？
<^k^> 新 Mint • 更出问题啦1111 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444599 更新更出问题了，求如何解决？ Code: 正在处理用于 initramfs-tools 的触发器... update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-4-amd64 cp: 无法获取"/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pango/1.6.0/module-files.d/libpango1.0-0.modules" 的文件状态(stat): 没有那个文件或目录 E: /u
<^k^> sr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/plymouth failed with return 1. update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initr …
<dffgfsdgfh> mint不能调亮度，怎么办？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 我一直很好奇，这是什么神器呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444601 我一直很好奇，这是什么神器呀？ IMG-20130625-00337.jpg 这个怎么删除掉？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 辉煌淘淘 — 2013-06-25 20:05
<roylez_> gfrog_away: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9e14cb4agw1e609x5l284j20b424y46w.jpg
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<iMadper> roylez_: 主席, 这动物叫啥?
<roylez_> iMadper: pelican
<roylez_> iMadper: 这货最贱了
<iMadper> roylez_: 鹈鹕?
<roylez_> iMadper: 中文名记不住
<iMadper> roylez_: gaoji
 * iMadper gaoji的中文是啥? 我也记不住
<roylez_> iMadper: 帽子
<roylez_> iMadper: 我教你
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout
<imtxc> 512k的上行带宽的“光纤” 怎么破
<iMadper> imtxc: 海蜘蛛多播
<iMadper> imtxc: 这可是我不传男不传女的绝技
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃的光纤上行速率多少
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道. bt的时候300k以上
<iMadper> imtxc: 上传
<iMadper> imtxc: 你不是马上就去上海了吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: P
<iMadper> imtxc: 这里住不了几天了, 别折腾了
<imtxc> iMadper: 人不要我啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 不要?
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是问你能不能去上海吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不知道，没说不要的，也没说要的
<iMadper> imtxc: 等流程而已
<iMadper> imtxc: 你担心个屁呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊，问我那个工作换到上海了，我行不行， 而不是问我去不去上海
<iMadper> imtxc: 你都说行了, 他们还敢说不行?!
<parkchen> 怎么注册昵称
<imtxc> iMadper: 侯总是我小弟的话，估计就没问题 。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 你说的那个还蜘蛛 怎么搞？ 什么意思
<imtxc> 还能多拨？
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己搜索吧...
<iMadper> imtxc: 我看上pebble了. 打算转正发了工资买一个
<iMadper> imtxc: 网速, 我的20M光纤满足了, 不折腾了
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃们这些豪
<imtxc> pebble 是个表么
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说, 这个好 http://cn.engadget.com/2013/06/25/sony-smartwatch-2-water-resistant-android/  还是pebble好?
<iMadper> imtxc: 是
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Sony 正式发表 SmartWatch 2 智能手表：专为 Android 设备而设的防水「第二屏」
<iMadper> imtxc: 用来看短信, 很方便. 一台手就能看短信/邮件
<imtxc> iMadper: 这得多少钱啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 1.4k羊
<iMadper> imtxc: sony的那个不知道
<imtxc> iMadper: 1400  就为了看短信？
<imtxc> 图个啥？
<iMadper> imtxc: 有sdk!
<iMadper> imtxc: 相干吗就干吗
<iMadper> imtxc: 懂?
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<imtxc> iMadper:  那你为什么不等索尼的
<iMadper> imtxc: sony的那个是彩色屏幕
<iMadper> imtxc: 一点儿都不装b, 懂?
<imtxc> 。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 要得就是elink
<iMadper> imtxc: e-ink?
<imtxc> elink 不是很慢么。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 小屏幕刷新很快的
<imtxc> iMadper: 这货凭什么1400
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道~
<imtxc> iMadper: 那你还买。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过, 你可以去看看现在已经有的app
<imtxc> iMadper: 无原则的败？
<imtxc> iMadper: 晚上不能用
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦哦哦!! 对!! 大问题~
<iMadper> imtxc: 你提醒的好!
<imtxc> iMadper: ....
<iMadper> imtxc: Yes, Pebble has a backlight to view the display at night.
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣!
<imtxc> iMadper: ..........
<iMadper> imtxc: 这么白痴的问题, 你也问!
<imtxc> iMadper: 你看了短信，不回？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不一定要回.
<imtxc> iMadper: 那你赶快预定吧
<imtxc> 样子太丑陋了
<CHCY_parkchen> msg NickServ REGISTER cy19890202663x
<imtxc> 一台都不高级
<imtxc> 密码暴露了。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 带有震动功能这个不错，手机弄包里或者兜里在外面会错过电话短信什么的
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<CyrusYzGTt> ...cy .. 1989/2-2..66
<iMadper> imtxc: 这手表风靡美国呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 当时kickstarter, 两周集资几百万
<imtxc> iMadper: .......
<iMadper> imtxc: 你这么闲, 来帮我研究点儿东西吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/4501
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 海淘印度仿制药_食品保健_经验盒子_什么值得买
<imtxc> iMadper: 没空哇
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个货跟手机连的话用的什么？蓝牙？
<iMadper> imtxc: 蓝牙4.0
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 看评论，有大学生从印度倒药，赚了几千万，被抓进去了。果然断了上面的财路有人是不高兴的
<imtxc> iMadper: 一边qq，一边微信。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡, 你怎么用外部程序导出qq收到的消息?
<iMadper> imtxc: s/qq/微信/
<imtxc> iMadper: 导出？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不然, 手表里怎么会收到消息?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你个渣渣.
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦，你还在说这个手表的话题啊。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: sure
<imtxc> iMadper: 你手腕够粗么
<iMadper> imtxc: 不够
<imtxc> iMadper: 那戴这个表不好看吧。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 妹子都戴
<imtxc> iMadper: 而且啊，你就放心，这个东西，在国内一点都不装B，别人一看说不定以为是5元买的。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不需要别人知道
<iMadper> imtxc: 我只需要他来提醒我的日程, 短信, 邮件.
<iMadper> imtxc: 懂?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 你手安卓手机？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是.
<imtxc> iMadper: 还得买手机？
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个蓝牙协议非常容易自己实现一个.
<iMadper> imtxc: 随便一个能支持脚本的手机就可以. 我倾向于, html5 + js
<imtxc> iMadper: gaoji
<imtxc> iMadper: 你打算跟黑莓上用？
<iMadper> imtxc: 暂定, firefox os
<undirectlookable> imtxc: bb机能跑script language?
<imtxc> iMadper: .. 你怎么这么gaoji呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的黑莓, 按键都时不时的失灵了
<iMadper> undirectlookable: 我记得可以
<imtxc> iMadper: 快买吧
<iMadper> undirectlookable: 是不是全功能的script就不好说了
<imtxc> undirectlookable: 没试过，从不折腾手机
<undirectlookable> iMadper: 我就有一个公司发的bb电子狗啊，肯定没这功能
<undirectlookable> iMadper: 虽然我就把它单纯当作无限流量的小屏幕上网本
<imtxc> iMadper: 1000- 就有点意思
<iMadper> undirectlookable: http://blackberry.github.io/Community/Python.html
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Python
<imtxc> iMadper: 还有个问题，这货，需要贴膜不
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 我觉得,  要
<undirectlookable> iMadper: 这种魔改的不能算的
<iMadper> undirectlookable: 我都不知道, 为啥你说bb不能跑script
<imtxc> iMadper: 还有，如果收到中文信息，可以显示么
<iMadper> imtxc: 尅
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以~
<iMadper> undirectlookable: http://www.appkita.com/v1/browser/perl/   cc imtxc
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Perl 1.0 - AppKita - BlackBerry Ota - BlackBerry AppWorld
<imtxc> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.115.OVIsTU&scm=1007.77.0.0&id=20961271345&pvid=1e349230-7032-4038-9de5-0befe5bcd192&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ i'm Watch 蓝牙手表 苹果 iPhone5安卓系统智能手表手机-淘宝网
<iMadper> 电池能连续使用30个小时   不考虑
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.108.avj0vr&scm=1007.77.0.0&id=20870935578&pvid=1e5b89ae-948c-4697-9eec-e6db9bb390e3&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=  这个好
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Sonostar智能手表(凑合买) 非pebble 真正电子纸触摸屏-淘宝网
 * ofan yooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是149刀么，怎么1400 这么贵。
<imtxc> ofan: 来围观好东西
<iMadper> imtxc: 没货, 炒高的
<ofan> iMadper: yo man, wat up
<iMadper> ofan: 你键盘坏了
<ofan> iMadper: 没坏
<imtxc> iMadper: 等半年应该就多了，而且选择也就多了
<iMadper> imt
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在买太不合算
<iMadper> imtxc:   恩.
<iMadper> imtxc: 等等吧, 到时候应用也多了
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以, 还是先换手机好
<imtxc> iMadper: 哥开始攒钱。。。。
<iMadper> ofan: 那你的wat是啥?
<iMadper> imtxc: 攒钱干嘛?
<imtxc> iMadper: 明年万一有更gaoji的这种手表，我也买个啊
<ofan> iMadper: wat up = what's up
<imtxc> iMadper: 换手机？ 你想换什么手机
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.108.avj0vr&scm=1007.77.0.0&id=20870935578&pvid=1e5b89ae-948c-4697-9eec-e6db9bb390e3&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=   这个就够好的了.
<ofan> 街头用语
<iMadper> ofan: s/街头/gaoji/
<iMadper> imtxc: firefox os或者lumia
<imtxc> iMadper: 那东西还没造出来呢。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 九月而已
<imtxc> iMadper: firefox 的手机？
<iMadper> imtxc: 分辨率够高, 320*240, 看短信, 足够了
<ofan> iMadper: 你就知道搞基，so unfashionable
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, firefoxos , 喜欢
<iMadper> ofan: 我不只知道gaoji
<iMadper> ofan: 我还知道你是gaoji天王
<ofan> iMadper: 怀疑你是不是通过搞基爬上了op阶级
<iMadper> of
<iMadper> ofan: 要是gaoji就能有op, 那你早就是整个freenode的op了
<ofan> iMadper: 可见我搞基功力还不如你
<iMadper> ofan: 我自亏不如.
<iMadper> ofan: 你边呆着去
<ofan> iMadper: 太谦虚了
<iMadper> ofan: 你妈喊你回国搞基
<iMadper> ofan: 你也老大不小了, 总是在米国待着也没意思, 你妈愿意让你回国gaoji
<imtxc> iMadper: 你看他们的介绍都是给打高尔夫的人用的
<ofan> iMadper: 美国才是搞基的地儿
<ofan> iMadper: 你很有潜力
<iMadper> ofan: 你都gaoji到美国了
 * iMadper 美国男人, 在ofan的淫威之下, 无一幸免
<iMadper> imtxc: 今天 ofan 不知道吃啥了, 一直跟我较劲....
<imtxc> iMadper: 是在投票么， 我同意 kick 之
<iMadper> imtxc: :-)
<ofan> iMadper: 因为你是搞基领袖
<iMadper> of
<iMadper> ofan: 算了, 看在你祸害那么多美国男人的份儿上, 不t你
<ofan> iMadper: just do it
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-790102-1-1.html  应该买这个的
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ （迟到的开箱）追求高品质理念带来的惬意生活——NEC LAVIE X - 笔记本电脑 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<iMadper> freeflying: 我在这个频道推荐了不下10次了!
<freeflying> iMadper: 有人收我的三星我就去换这个
<iMadper> freeflying: 这货键盘有点儿妖
<iMadper> freeflying: 日系键盘, 不喜欢. 喜欢us的配系
<freeflying> 嗯
<iMadper> freeflying: 坐等haskell
<iMadper> freeflying: 续航呀
<ofan> iMadper: 啥haskell
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/pc-peripherals/notebook-computers/pc-accessory/AA-AV1N12B/E?subsubtype=adaptor
<iMadper> ofan: .. 写错了...
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Samsung Series 7 VGA Adaptor | Notebok PC Accessories - SAMSUNG UK - OVERVIEW
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个淘宝能买到不
<iMadper> freeflying: 我看看, 打开好慢..
<liemehoc> 有没有玩osmocombb的
<iMadper> freeflying: vga 2 啥的? 不认识...
<iMadper> freeflying: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.9.tL6qyf&id=22741904114
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 包邮三星 Galaxy S2 i9100 Note 小米2 MicroUSB MHL 转VGA线音频-tmall.com天猫
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个是MHL？
<iMadper> freeflying: 你要的那个是啥? 我没看出来
<iMadper> freeflying: 我给你的那个貌似是mhl
<freeflying> 我笔记本上的
<iMadper> freeflying: O_o 那不知道了
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总壕
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 壕没来
<undirectlookable> ofan: 大大v5，你把他们的小伙伴都吓哭了
<ofan> undirectlookable: 谁？
<nyfair> 前略…… 美国男人, 在ofan的淫威之下, 无一幸免
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 难题，emerge phonon 出错。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444603 实在是找不到错误的原因，也不知道如何修复。希望有达人帮忙整治。 看贴一下错误的地方 Code: automoc4: process for /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/phonon-4.6.0-r1/work/phonon-4.6.0_build/designer/moc_videowidgetplugin.cpp failed: Unknown error pid to wa
<^k^> it for: 0 returning failed.. make[2]: *** [designer/CMakeFiles/phononwidgets_automoc] Error 1 make[2]: …
<ofan> nyfair: 那是 iMadper ，我不搞基
<ofan> nyfair: 话说你果然腐，听到搞基就出来了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃也是壕
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04在移动硬盘中的运行问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444604 我利用u盘引导将ubuntu装在了移动硬盘上，重启后进入正常，但是关机后再选择从移动硬盘运行就进不去了，屏幕为黑屏+一光标 统计信息: 发表于 由 nplz — 2013-06-25 21:55
<jiero> 。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 对我来说，乃也是豪
<gfrog_away> jiero: 乃才是壕，乃全家都是壕
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。我在数我的资产
 * jiero 有无数的二手配件
 * jiero 有二手的手机，电脑，衣服，包包，mp3，移动硬盘，笔，
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 蛋蛋才是真壕
<centosuser> jion
<jiero> freeflying gfrog_away 你们都是豪
<jiero> centosuser: 。。。
 * jiero 赶紧匿了
 * jiero 用着n年前的老掉牙装备
<ofan> 准备装个win8玩玩
<jiero> ofan: 。准备好体验最糟糕的触摸屏体验
<jiero> ofan: ofanofanofan你到底是几岁了
<ofan> jiero: 再问把你t了
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 别怕他
<iMadper> jiero: 继续问他
 * iMadper 不许欺负裸姐!
<jiero> ofan 现在你几岁了
<jiero> lol
 * ofan 打倒op阶级
<jiero> ofan 。。。
<ofan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35210
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 大学毕业生面临艰难求职季
<ofan> 找工作难啊
<ofan> jiero: 你找工作没
<jiero> ofan: 我没找
<jiero> ofan: 还没找
<ofan> jiero: 那你就是二代
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 创业者全都是二代对把
<ofan> jiero: 不要侮辱创业者
<jiero> ofan: 恩。
<jiero> ofan: 我要侮辱二代
<ofan> jiero: 二代继续在家呆着
<jiero> ofan: 恩。二代持续在你心中
<ofan> jiero: 我不搞基
<ofan> jiero: 搞基找 iMadper
<jiero> ofan: 你妹呢？快去找你妹耍去，孩子。。。
<ofan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35207
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国要求美国对网络监视给个说法
<ofan> jiero: 我没妹
<jiero> ofan: 美国妹子
<ofan> jiero: 你给我一个我去找
<jiero> ofan: 和她们凑堆学习工作，跟着她们
<iMadper> jiero: ofan 身边都是男人, 他没妹子
<ofan> jiero: 真猥琐
<ofan> jiero: 太吊丝了
<jiero> ofan: 。。。那是根据你需要什么类型的妹子决定什么策略
<jiero> ofan: 你只要个妹子
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。美国没那么寒酸吧
<ofan> iMadper: 这是你的梦想吧
<iMadper> ofan: 谁的梦想不重要, 重点是, 你现在达成的
<jiero> iMadper: 给姥爷什么礼物好呢。
<ofan> jiero: 让他给你的男人
<iMadper> jiero: 老人, 不知道诶...
<jiero> ofan 给上海资本家大少爷长大的老人什么礼物好呢。。。
<jiero> ofan: ？
<ofan> jiero: 卧曹 果然二代啊
<jiero> ofan: 什么意思？
<jiero> ofan: ？早就没资本家了不是
<jiero> iMadper: 呃，
 * ofan 困死了
<jiero> 好时巧克力，
<jiero> 远房亲戚 陈公博 。 。 。文革的时候完全不敢说
<jiero> google 都搜不到哈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 联想b460e安装ubuntu后，网络标志那里有个叹号。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444608 RT，无法连接网络，如何解决，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 yyang086 — 2013-06-25 22:35
 * jiero 刚看了一堆历史相关的wiki
<freeflying> jiero: 巧克力试试Godiva
<jiero> freeflying: 他大概不喜欢，我给过
<jiero> freeflying: 而且太普通了哈
<jiero> godiva和lindt味道差不太多的说
<freeflying> jiero: 哦
<jiero> freeflying: 还是捣鼓个nas他可能更游泳。
<jiero> 有用
<jiero> nas是不是多个硬盘做本地服务器？
<jiero> streaming server
<freeflying> network sttached storage
<jiero> 呃。放在网上的存储器呢
<jiero> freeflying: 我找个下午查查资料看看，谢了。
 * jiero 突然感觉很口渴，干燥
<dan`> 尼玛
<ofan> http://mrjoes.github.io/2013/06/21/python-realtime.html
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Python and Real-time Web | Eat at Joe's
<October21> exit
<wangkunlun> geany 都选那些扩展插件啊
<wangkunlun> 没人理我啊
<atcv1> 什么？
<wangkunlun> geany
<wangkunlun> 都选那些扩展插件
<atcv1> 没用过
<wangkunlun> :-(
<jusss> hi,all
<jusss> Pudge: nvidia的那个独显驱动，你用了，是吧
<jusss> Pudge: 我是用那个官网驱动还是大黄蜂？
<ofan> rt: 男人舔了女朋友的手，导致女友的闺密意外怀孕，孩子的爹是男人的舍友。
<jusss> ofan: intel nvidia双显卡，屏幕有时出现条纹怎么办
<ofan> jusss: 换驱动
<jusss> ofan: nvidia给linux的那个驱动？
<cxh> 看不懂英语....
<ofan> jusss: 自己google
<knownbad> He's pissed since he can't use google to search.
<knownbad> ^k^: help
<knownbad> g linux nvidia
<^k^> knownbad: linux nvidia Open source drivers for <b>NVIDIA</b> nForce hardware are included in the standard <b>Linux</b> kernel and leading <b>Linux</b> distributions. This page includes information on <b>...</b>
<knownbad> g hybrid | knownbad
<^k^> knownbad: hybrid A <b>hybrid</b> vehicle is a vehicle that uses two or more distinct power sources to move the vehicle. The term most commonly refers to <b>hybrid</b> electric vehicles (HEVs), <b>...</b>
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: pipe doesn't work.
<nyfair> ofan: 真绕三
<knownbad1> 测试
<^k^> knownbad1:点点点.  02:36 
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: Asher Book - Try
<^k^>  05:11
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-26
<lucky_> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add 图片上传不上去了
<lucky_> iMadper: 记得你给过我另一个上传图片的网站呢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装Ubuntu为什么找不到那个空闲的磁盘? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444614 以有系统WIN7,想装双系统,现在想要安装UBUNTU12.04,进入安装界面,却找不到我留的74G的空闲磁盘 好晕啊,以前好像没有这么复杂吧. 统计信息: 发表于 由 koc3155 — 2013-06-26 2:16
<lucky_> ^k^: 怎么发图啊？
<^k^> lucky_, 我不知道我是否可以量化的答案。  08:28 
<ofan> ^k^: 你这机器翻译的吧
<lucky_> ^k^: 你是谁？
<^k^> lucky_, 我的名字是@。  08:29 
<lucky_> ^k^: 人还是机器人？
<^k^> lucky_, 人类并不总是犯错。  08:30 
<^k^> ofan, 你不介意，如果我告诉其他人。  08:30 
<ofan> ^k^: 你太2了
<lucky_> ^k^: 如何分享图片？
<lucky_> ofan: 怎么分享图片？
<ofan> lucky_: imgur.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (@ imgur.com)
<^k^> ofan, 你不介意，如果我告诉其他人。  08:32 
<lucky_> ofan: ^k^ 是机器人吗？
<ofan> lucky_: 人机合一
<^k^> lucky_, 你阅读本手册？  08:34 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • win8下安装的linux ubantu无法进入，具体请看图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444616 电脑为华硕A45V机子，今年三月份买的机子，装的win8专业版系统，前几天好奇弄了个ubantu12.04的系统选择进入到ubantu系统时出现以下界面，请问大神是咋回事？？ ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr 状态:0xc000007b 图片
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于U 盘安装ubuntu的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444617 我已用ImageWriter将ubuntu.iso文件写入U盘，但在bios里的usb-zip或usb-HDD均不能U启，不知为什么？哪位高级操手给个好办法。谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lnfx19600214 — 2013-06-26 8:48
 * sjd_zeus|working 早上好，各位
<jiero> are you still interested in *Humble* Bundle?
<jiero> *Humble* request, bend your coin
<eexpress> 昨天看某电视，某情侣衫上赫然dickness，是啥意思。
<jiero> eexpress: 笨蛋、？
<roylez> 有个牛仔裤品牌，叫做 dickies
<eexpress> 确定？
<jiero> eexpress: 或许，是名字
<eexpress> 是ness. roylez
<eexpress> .
<eexpress> dick知道吧
<eexpress> 咋加ness
<tryit> imtxc, 有进展吗？到哪一步了
<eexpress> 乐乐也不知道了？
<imtxc> tryit: 最近没空哇。。。。
<imtxc> tryit: 抓紧把现在工作的一些破事情弄完
<tryit> imtxc, 噢，我还准备向你请教问题呢，
<imtxc> tryit: 等几天～～ 哈哈
<eexpress> imtxc: 小光蒂油
<tryit> imtxc, 恩
<imtxc> eexpress: roylez 早
<imtxc> eexpress: 嘛意思。。。
<eexpress> 土语。可搜索
<tryit> eexpress, 你了解时钟的同步吗？就是总线时钟与CPU时钟的同步
<jiero> roylez乐乐雅思压死你了吗？
<jiero> imtxc: 你适合光头
<jiero> imtxc: 十分合适
<eexpress> 只知道mcu的架构。 tryit 总线的，都是晶振分出来的，没不同步的
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 否则你看起来有些颓废的
<eexpress> 如果和cpu的不同步，哪咋读写。时序冲突的
<imtxc> jiero: 你又没见过我
<MeaCulpa> .
<jiero> imtxc: 照片上那个男人
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: lol
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: dickness
<tryit> eexpress, 可以设置为同步或者异步的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 什么意思啊
<eexpress> 知道不。 MeaCulpa
<imtxc> jiero: 我没给你发过～
<eexpress> tryit: 这不清楚了。架构不同了
<imtxc> eexpress: 木有搜到啊
<imtxc> g 小光蒂油
<^k^> imtxc: 小光蒂油 左<b>小光</b>（左光平）. 4,837 likes · 804 talking about this. Entertainer. 現任中廣流行網「 周日音樂盒」、中廣音樂網「音樂聽光光」節目主持人／創作歌手／自由作家. About.
<eexpress> imtxc: ... 你这功力不足嘛
<tryit> eexpress, 恩，我现在看的ARM上CPU时钟和总线时钟可以同步或者异步，时钟源可以选择为同一个或者不同的，都可以外接时钟源或者晶振
<eexpress> https://www.google.com.hk/search?client=opera&q=%E5%85%89%E8%92%82%E6%B2%B9&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<^k^> eexpress ⇪ ti: 光蒂油 - Google 搜尋
<eexpress> 总线的，还分开选择时钟源？是那种型号？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没心没肺，臭屁，很难解释，通感
<imtxc> eexpress: 就是光头的意思？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦，谢谢。
<eexpress> imtxc: 很短头发，园头，也是
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 只顾戳戳啥都不管
 * imtxc 不知道自己光头是什么样啊，短头发的样子都不知道。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 要我公布出来看看么
<imtxc> jiero: .. 你有我光头的，就公布出来
<jiero> imtxc: 因为你留长发太油滑，太固执的样子
<eexpress> 额。不是短头发？
<jiero> imtxc: 我只有你长发的照片
<jiero> imtxc: 你需要个形象设计师，然后去找工作
<imtxc> jiero: 对对对
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 型男
<imtxc> jiero: 现在这个形象，没法去面试啊
<eexpress> 哦。是头发刷下来。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 发个照片看看
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: .................... 不搭边啊
<imtxc> jiero: fw 给  MeaCulpa
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: dickness ，啥意思
<tryit> eexpress, 什么是哪种型号？CPU？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我说过了啊
<eexpress> arm好多种了啊
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 没
<eexpress> 都没对我说
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 自己看log, 只可意会，不可言传
<imtxc> eexpress: 神厂里招人不，带走我吧，我去大湖南
<eexpress> 哪岂不是杜撰的词了
<eexpress> imtxc: 你可以做啥
<tryit> eexpress, arm1176jzfs
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 语言不是杜撰的难道是神造的？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 发了
<imtxc> eexpress: 贵厂做什么的
<eexpress> 大系列是? m? a?
<jiero> imtxc: 你可以做啥？
<jiero> imtxc: 肉包
<eexpress> dickless呢？ lol
<jiero> lol
<jiero> eexpress: 给我解释的
<imtxc> jiero: 啥都可以干啊  cc eexpress
<eexpress> .
<tryit> eexpress, http://www.rasterman.com/files/man-6410-1.2.pdf 这个pdf的第112页那个图
<^k^> tryit ... ⇪ {长度=>12.33 MiB, "type"=>"application/pdf"}
<tryit> eexpress, 6410的datasheet
<jiero> imtxc: 肉包，是被拳头打的还是田河的？
<eexpress> imtxc: 最近长沙某酒店，又在找duck
<eexpress> 你去不
<jiero> 。。。。
<imtxc> eexpress: 不去
<jiero> eexpress: 恶人
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...email?
<sjd_zeus> 独坐书斋手作妻，此情不与外人知。 若将左手换右手，便是停妻再娶妻。 一勒一勒复一勒，浑身骚痒骨头迷。 点点滴滴落在地，子子孙孙都化泥。
<eexpress> 记者跟踪报道
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<jiero> rasterman 这个网站一看就是画画的吧。。。
<eexpress> tryit: 112没图啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 有码字的活儿么？ c， 或者不用码字的活也好啊
<jiero> raster graphics vs vector graphics
<jiero> imtxc: 你会码字？
<imtxc> jiero: 我可以学啊～～～
<tryit> eexpress, Figure 3-2. The block diagram of clock generator
<tryit> eexpress, 我看错了，总线和CPU是同一个时钟源
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<tryit> eexpress, 但是的确可以设置为同步或者异步
<eexpress> 。哪就对了。 tryit
<tryit> eexpress, OTHERS[7]来设置
<imtxc> jiero: 会码字怎么了？
<eexpress> 很老的cpu，有异步设置总线的，那是以前的慢速设备用的。
<imtxc> 感觉 eexpress 做的东西很gaoji啊，跟着神混肯定有前途
<eexpress> 。不高级
<imtxc> eexpress: 我可以去你们车间组装芯片啊
<eexpress> 你和贴片机，竞争上岗？
<tryit> eexpress, arm的总线架构具体包括AXI/AHB/APB，前2个是高速总线，后面的是低速总线，比如给uart之类的使用
<imtxc> .......
<eexpress> 你太猛了
<imtxc> lol
<eexpress> tryit: 这些，我还没仔细看过的。
<imtxc> jiero: 你的意思，让我弄个光头然后去面试？
<jiero> imtxc: 找个形象设计然后去
<jiero> imtxc: 也就800元
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 这头发不长啊
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 前刘海，有点恶
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ..|||
<eexpress> 一个总线是外部接口，可调的。另外一个是ram的，应该直接使用cpu时钟。 tryit
<jiero> imtxc: 你的样子看起来不顺眼
<jiero> imtxc: 大问题啊
<imtxc> jiero: 那得去韩国
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。气质形象。
<jiero> imtxc: 韩国人有破烂气质
<imtxc> jiero: 哥还不如韩国人的气质
<jiero> imtxc: 小弟弟
<eexpress> tryit: 那里面的Java acceleration engine，你理解不。
<tryit> eexpress, 知道有这么个东西，没仔细看
<tryit> eexpress, 这个得看CPU手册
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 听过McGotDog那歌么
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 没
<tryit> eexpress, For full details of the ARM1176JZF-S Java instruction set, see the
<tryit> Jazelle V1 Architecture Reference Manual.
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 这是歌手？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: google McHotdog 韩流来袭
<jiero> 2001年的歌曲啊
 * jiero 到2006年玩游戏都不开声音的，对声音无兴趣。。。
<jiero> 不听歌
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你现在听/
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你现在听??
 * jiero 曾经相信  vocal kill music
<tryit> eexpress, 你现在研究这呢？
<jiero> mea
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 玩游戏，有时候开声音了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实我原来不听中文歌，主要就是因为都是情和爱，不是情和爱的基本没啥意思。
<MeaCulpa> 黄种人歌不停，恩
<leemeng0x61> MeaCulpa, ...
<eexpress> tryit: 我不研究这。用得上的，我才看。
<imtxc> 色大象怎么还不来
<tryit> eexpress, 我还在初级阶段……进展缓慢
<imtxc> jiero: 我嘛时候给你发的照片啊....
<eexpress> tryit: 你要是找到啥公司的一个项目，参与了，估计就不需要研究啥了，刷刷的直接做就是了。
<jiero> imtxc: 你认可我的时候
<tryit> eexpress, 啥意思
<eexpress> tryit: 就是尽快参加具体的项目嘛。省得纠缠细节。进度自然快了。
<tryit> eexpress, 恩
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 伽马阿萎渣
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 渣
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 有人说你们的openshit不是云。你去抗争不。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 确实不是云，是shit
<eexpress> lol 那你别去了，这话我已经说过了。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: momo
<jiero> gfrog_away 你又来蹭蹭了？
<jiero> gfrog_away 青蛙需要周围人的体温感到暖意吗？
<jiero> gfrog_away: 披着人皮的青蛙 :)
<eexpress> jiero: 这句好，贴切
 * imtxc momo gfrog_away
<jiero> eexpress: e神，我发现自己有你n年前要做钥匙的svg，然后上传到了 openclipart
<imtxc> jiero: 钥匙？
 * jiero 踹踹imtxc该去花钱整整形象了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 死开
<imtxc> jiero: 你妹
<eexpress> jiero: 做得咋样，看看
<jiero> imtxc: 快去整个，然后发新照片，否则就踢了你
<jiero> eexpress: 很弱，我对光影的处理很烂，且钥匙的图纹也不用心 - http://openclipart.org/detail/179474/a-key-made-without-proper-shadowing-and-thickness-by-jiero-179474
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Clipart - a key made without proper shadowing and thickness
<eexpress> imtxc 好老实的，你们都欺负他。
<imtxc> 对啊对啊
<eexpress> 没立体感嘛。
<jiero> eexpress: 没有欺负他，只是推动他改变
<jiero> eexpress: 当然没有，没有阴影和厚度自然没立体感
<eexpress> 改成光蒂油？
<imtxc> eexpress: 看在他们都比我豪的份上，我不怪罪他们
<jiero> imtxc: 。你太小家子气，比我有钱
<eexpress> 你看，性格多好的 imtxc。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> 适合去酒店。 imtxc
<jiero> imtxc: 适合去当前台
<jiero> imtxc: 或者保洁员
<imtxc> eexpress: 次哦，乃放这么长的线，还是要我去酒店啊
<jiero> imtxc: 或者能混上图书馆管理员
<eexpress> 你又不是鱼。lol
<imtxc> jiero: 做死？
<imtxc> jiero: 图书管理员，那是老百姓能干的活么
<jiero> imtxc: 那你就去外国当吧
<imtxc> jiero: 出不去
<jiero> 图书管理员收入相当高了——和工人差不多
<jiero> imtxc: 。
<eexpress> 国外，那要教授级别了
<jiero> imtxc: 因为你形象太差
<imtxc> ||||||||
<jiero> imtxc: 快去整整
 * jiero 发现 imtxc 很受关照，是中心区的
 * gfrog_away 周末有个cisco的party
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout
<XwinX_> 我要钱
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 你去问下，cisco的设备，是不是完全有能力做到某字符流触发后门权限。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 肯定能
<eexpress> XwinX_: momo
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 不是能不能，是要你去问。问，才是关键。
<XwinX_> eexpress: 给钱就让你摸
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 乃能用点术语不，那叫远程溢出。
<eexpress> XwinX_: 。。你闷骚了。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 切，没意思，你去问华为好了。
<eexpress> 你知道啥叫溢出不。
<eexpress> 触发，要啥溢出。又不是攻击。
<XwinX_> eexpress: 我一直明骚
<eexpress> XwinX_: 你们公司上市不
<eexpress> 搞点内部股。你发了。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 纠结这没意思。DES算法里都被怀疑有NSA的后门。还有米国禁止出口强密码算法产品。所以都不用在骨干网络上做手脚
<XwinX_> eexpress: 上个屁市
<imtxc> .....|||||
<eexpress> des都怀疑啊。我都用了10几年des了。。。
<eexpress> XwinX_: 记得有点zf背景
<XwinX_> eexpress: 算法都有后门?
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 你想做过滤，放个bgp条目，全球流量都奔你去了，还用毛搞路由。
<eexpress> 。这问噶嘛。他说的
<XwinX_> eexpress: 那全球研究数学的都是吃屎的
<huntxu> 神總是不經意間透露一下自己的年齡
<eexpress> 好高级的噶嘛。这套路，教我吧。
<eexpress> huntxu: ..
<gfrog_away> XwinX_: DES那个数组现在一直不知道是怎么来的。
<XwinX_> gfrog_away: 我不知道, 我不会数学, 但总有人知道吧
<jiero> 都加密。
<gfrog_away> XwinX_: 没人知道，算法不开放。你可以去问IBM或者NSA
 * jiero 不是很在意加密
 * gfrog_away 都神马年代了还被棱镜吓成这样，naive
<imtxc> haogaoji的伽马
<eexpress> 问下zip那公司，是不是有后门解密，还差不多。
<eexpress> 伽马射线？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: cisco 的 party 只有 CCIE 让去参加么，有T恤什么领不
<gfrog_away> eexpress: zip啥？ 压缩算法？ 那玩意加密都不用解，用个没加密的头换掉带密码的就解开了。算法自身有缺陷。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 不知道，目测没
<imtxc> 那就是单纯的搞基？ gfrog_away
<imtxc> 那算了，有 T 恤就混进去领
<eexpress> 额。固定文件头？这没试过
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 不清楚，没agenda
<eexpress> 没这么傻吧
 * eexpress 发现噶嘛很会造谣。是人才。
<Liu> 菜鸟求助：emacs的org-mode中的表格使用中文会导致无法对齐，如何解决
<jiero> gfrog_away: 你是隐藏很深的非潜水员
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 那按照以往的经验，过去有没有机会弄出来一台linksys 的小路由器啊~~~
<XwinX_> gfrog_away: 哦, 不过我没关系, 只要土共看不到就行了.
<MeaCulpa> 去做忽悠
<imtxc> XwinX_: 土共能看到吧
<Meowoo> knownbad, 好
<Meowoo> 睡醒了么
<Meowoo> 打个招呼去拜啊翁了
<Meowoo> 我很想装 awesome，但我怕awesome的配置，谁有配置的分享一下哦
<MeaCulpa> awesome现成配置已经强过所有平铺了
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa, 额，那不用自己配了么？
<Meowoo> 那我试试
<Meowoo> 怎么弄菜单哦，好像菜单有点麻烦
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问ubuntu13.04 的网易更新源头是不是无效了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444620 我添加了网易的更新源 就是那个mirror.163的那个，update后提示E：GPG错误，NODE 1之类的，请问是什么原因呢？或者正确的源是怎么样的呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tzmdaming — 2013-06-26 10:05
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 忘了
<Meowoo> 哦，我去看看 wiki
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 本周末Site停电...
<Meowoo> wiki 没说如何设置多屏哦
<Meowoo> arch 的
<xjvf> 为irc2添加传文件功能，服务器端需要怎么设置？
<eexpress> 本来就有
<eexpress> 都平铺了？都cli了？
<xjvf> 用的irssi
<xjvf> 貌似客户端一传就会崩溃。
<xjvf> mac的没反应，Windows客户端会崩溃
<xjvf> 崩溃的是xchat
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa, awesome 的 tag 是啥意思
<eexpress> 没反应，通常是没dmz或者没映射端口。
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa, 是不是 awesome 的 tag 相当于 workspace (工作区)
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 恩
<Meowoo> 哦，貌似我最想要的知道怎么做了
<Meowoo> 谢谢 MeaCulpa 了，我去装装 awesome 折腾折腾
<imtxc> iMadper: 色大象来了
<imtxc> iMadper: 有空么， msg
<iMadper> imtxc: 不怎么有空, 不过你可以先说, 一会儿我要去打个电话给一个arm server的销售
<imtxc> iMadper: 哇
<huntxu> gfrog_away: IPv6的fe80::/10的地址能實際用不
<imtxc> iMadper: 对了，昨天那个手表，可以防止别人偷手机或者不小心落下手机
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不能吧，我记不住，看起来像link-local
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 啊，或者说不能跨路由器，二层网络内用没问题。
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa, 我装了 awesome 咋登陆器不见选择哦
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 是link-local
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 貌似一定得加個%
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 恩，这玩意没路由，所以要指定出口接口。叫神马Zone？
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: 昨天看了openstack里的quantum, 那就是一坨啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: rfc4007貌似有講，我認真看看去
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 錯了，是一大坨...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 赞，我都没啥勇气翻rfc了，太多太多了。
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: 尼玛都用了ovs/nvp这些后端，还在每个compute node上搞个L3 agent做NAT这些，这得多脑残的设计啊
<Meowoo> 谁知道登陆器登陆 wm 的配置在哪个目录哦
<yunfan> iMadper: 怎么让ssh可以走隧道？
<Meowoo> 以前知道，忘了，知道的告诉我一下哦
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 連測試在內11w行代碼。。。
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: 这帮二货确实不懂啥叫 SDN啊
<huntxu> 還是python的
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 有啥实际应用场景？ 有些奇葩设置可能是为了应付某些奇葩问题
<imtxc> Meowoo: ~/.xinitrc?
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: multi tenants方向吧
<Meowoo> imtxc, 是登陆选择器
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 那些都是扯淡，这个东西就没人真正用过
 * gfrog_away 昨天在公交车上碰到个忽悠。在跟人讲为毛他们的产品没用syslog而用了snmp trap
<Meowoo> imtxc, lightdm
<imtxc> Meowoo: gdm 么
<Meowoo> imtxc, lightdm
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: lol
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 猴总
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 但是其實nvp解決的方式已經夠了...
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: 那个应该用openflow的规则去做，L2能解决的问题干嘛去搞L3啊
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: nvp单独是个不错的SDN解决方案，问题是要集成到openstack里来太搞了
<jusss> 把分区表搞没了
<jusss> help
<jusss> 这次玩大了
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 那就拋棄quantum，直接上獨立的方案
<jusss> huntxu: help
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: 人微言轻啊
<jusss> huntxu: 把分区表搞没了
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: quantum這玩意就跟libvirt一個鬼樣，忽悠人用的，cc gfrog_away
<gfrog_away> huntxu: freeflyi1g openstack有忽悠成功的案例嘛？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 有，hp在用，虽然你不知道他到底改了多少 lol
<gfrog_away> huntxu: libvirt忽悠得还是满成功的，关键qemu这个渣界面太不友好了。
<Meowoo> 谁知道的
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: libvirt好歹还靠谱点
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 用在啥上面？有公有云？
<Meowoo> 我要找一次好累哦
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: hpcloud
 * gfrog_away 其实很好奇大家都往cloud这个饼里砸钱，最后的收益能在哪。。。
<jusss> help1
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 先忽悠的先上岸啊
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 眼红amazon啊
<huntxu> jusss: 你怎麽搞沒的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 嗯，跟房市一个样。
<jusss> huntxu: 用fdisk 新建了个dos分区表
<jusss> huntxu: 然后就没了
<huntxu> jusss: 蓋掉了原來的？
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: amazon靠公有云赚钱啊。丫也没私有云服务。
<jusss> huntxu: 应该是
<huntxu> jusss: 那我不懂怎麽救。。。
<jusss> huntxu: …
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 所以很多人要做公有云啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: fedora19快發布了沒啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不是說這次不跳了麽
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 好吧，其实就是跟以前大家一起忽悠买虚拟主机一样的活儿嘛
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 没消息。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我不太care Fedora
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 其实我宁可挂个ubuntu的发布倒计时牌儿 cc freeflyi1g
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: lol
<jusss> eexpress: help
<jusss> eexpress: 不小心用fdisk把分区表搞没了
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃一天跳完了一本书？
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<freeflyi1g> jusss: 先去问度娘或你股哥
<jusss> freeflyi1g: 在问
<imtxc> iMadper: 豆瓣上看你看的那本书，地铁上看的
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 乃把那只喜鹊吃了么
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 候总, 有啥arm server的performance评测吗?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说awk那个? 那个很薄的
<gfrog_away> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: shell 那本
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 青蛙跟喜鹊很有缘分的，你不能吃它
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 用spec2006自己测吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 那本各种跳
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 还没买到机器呢...
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<ofan> 屎开
<yunfan> ofan: 乃来了？
<ofan> yunfan: 没奶
<yunfan> ofan: 找一盒特仑苏灌进去
<ofan> yunfan: 灌一盒三聚氰胺？
<yunfan> ofan: 对啊 可以防止破掉啊 刚看到个新闻 中国一女子趴着玩iphone4小时 导致假乳破裂
<ofan> yunfan: 屎开
<jiero> yunfan: 等你50岁，就可以去美国了
<xjvf> 。。。
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 我之前好像有个 calxeda的销售的电话
<Meowoo> 我在 /usr/xsession 中有 awesome.desktop
<Meowoo> 怎么我的登陆器没有 awesome 选哦
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 我也有
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 我还有他们技术的电话.
<jusss> 找不到我这种情况
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 问题是, 我还是想知道性能怎么样
<Meowoo> /usr/share/xsessions 中有 awesome
<Meowoo> /usr/share/xsessions 中有 awesome.desktop
<Meowoo> 怎么我的登陆器没 awesome 选哦
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 不能share给你啊
<jusss> 估计就我没事干用fdisk的o选项新建分区表把分区表搞没了…
<yunfan> ofan: 来了 新鲜的趁热开
<Meowoo> 谁知道我的问题
 * MeaCulpa <= startx党徒，帮不了你
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 我们买的授权不让公布给第三方的
<Meowoo> 我的 lightdm 没有 awesome 选，但我在 /usr/share/xsessions 中找到 awesome.desktop
<Meowoo> 哦
<Meowoo> 额
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 求加入c家!
<Meowoo> 有谁是 lightdm 党的
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 同求，高端
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 你们公司没买？
<Meowoo> 我换个登陆器看看
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 没有买...
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 你们用盗版的spec?
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 用fdisk的o选项新建分区表把分区搞没了，help
<freeflyi1g> 不可能吧， RH这种米国公司不会不买授权的
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: spec? 我现在没有机器, 有spec有用?
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 别找我，我不敢这种~~
<yunfan> Meowoo: 什么事？
<yunfan> 前一阵折腾chromebook上的ubuntu 看了一次lightdm的文档
<yunfan> iMadper: 你机器啥时候到
<Meowoo> yunfan, 我装了 awesome， 在 /usr/share/xsessions 中也有 awesome.desktop，但在lightdm中没有这个选择
<iMadper> yunfan: 5-6周才能运过来
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: spec是个generic的工具啊
<Meowoo> yunfan, 知道怎么回事么，在以前，只要在 /usr/share/xsessions 有相应的，就有得选
<iMadper> yunfan: 想要跟两颗现在的四核至强性能差不多, 得需要多少个arm的core?   http://www.boston.co.uk/solutions/viridis/viridis-2u.aspx#Linux-Server-Farm-Appliance
<alvin_rxg> Title: Boston Viridis - ARM® Microservers 2U (@ boston.co.uk)
<yunfan> Meowoo: 最好更新一次
<Meowoo> yunfan, 怎么更新?
<yunfan> iMadper: 这个也太慢了吧 你买的哪家？
<yunfan> Meowoo: 用 update- 然后tab 我忘记是哪个了
<jusss> iMadper: 用fdisk把分区表搞没了，怎么办
<Meowoo> 哦
<Meowoo> 如此哦
<yunfan> Meowoo: 另外 你贴下 awsome.desktop的内容
<iMadper> jusss: 自杀去
<Meowoo> yunfan, 等等，我换了 gdm，我退出看看有没有先
<iMadper> yunfan: 跟这家的一样的那种.
<iMadper> yunfan: 我只需要跟两颗至强四核的性能一样就行,
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 求带走
 * gfrog_away 求带走
<yunfan> iMadper: 虹猫出钱的？
<jusss> iMadper: 这个还能救吗？fdisk新建分区表把分区表搞没的
<Relaed> 人好多啊
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 啥带走
<yunfan> iMadper: 这个连芯片都没透露 好坑人啊
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 猴总。。
<imtxc> iMadper: gfrog_away MeaCulpa 你们三个，快把简历给侯总啊，要行动
<jusss> iMadper: 这种情况用diskgenius还能找回分区表吗
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 果然rfc4007，11
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 這輩子就是吃的沒文化的虧
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/242397.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 西雅图千兆光纤网络计划启动 5M免费用五年_the United States 美国_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<Relaed> 美国真好啊
<yunfan> 是啊 好像是上下行对称的
<yunfan> 估计vps要超级便宜了
<Relaed> 反正全部都被监视了
<yunfan> 有什么好怕的
<Relaed> 纪录片看了没？
<yunfan> 天朝用户还怕美帝监控？
<yunfan> 没下完 昨天看了个 荒岛余生 很挫
<Relaed> 下个firefox22看看
<Relaed> 是今天刚出的么...
<Relaed> 还没下完？是打包全套的么
<jusss> 我想知道还有是救吗
<jusss> 把分区表搞没了
<jusss> fdisk
<jusss> new partition
<yunfan> 是的 第一集已经可以看了
<yunfan> 不是今天刚出的 阿汤哥主演的 很无聊
<Relaed> firefox22蛮爽的
<Relaed> 不过好像jquery调用的浏览器参数有点不一样...
<Meowoo> yunfan, http://code.bulix.org/uuegpr-83823
<alvin_rxg> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<Meowoo> 我的 awesome.desktop
<Meowoo> 换了 gdm 还是不行
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: 你在笔记本上跑ovs不
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 不跑
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 測試的機器跑，萬不得已也用虛擬機
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/242377.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 日本企业将在中国建设世界最大机器人生产工厂_cnBeta 最新消息_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<yunfan> 吃饭
<jusss> huntxu: 我这种情况还有救吗
<huntxu> jusss: 我不知道...
<ofan> jusss: 没救了
<jusss> huntxu: 直接把分区表覆盖没了
<jusss> ofan: fdisk创建那个选项干吗？
<jusss> ofan: 搞没了分区表…
<jusss> huntxu: 我可以直接装系统了？搞没分区表是不是再也不用格式化了
<jusss> 分区表搞没了也不能格式化了吧？
<huntxu> jusss: 沒啥重要數據就算了
<jusss> huntxu: 嗯
<jusss> huntxu: 那现在可以直接装系统了？还需要别的吗
<huntxu> jusss: 分區然後裝唄
<jusss> huntxu: 嗯
<jusss> huntxu: 覆盖分区表比删除文件强悍多了，
<ofan> jusss: 去看arch的wiki
<jusss> ofan: 什么条目 item
<ofan> jusss: 系统安装
<ofan> fdisk之类
<jusss> ofan: 哦
<jusss> ofan: 估计没救了，用fdisk新建分区表直接覆盖了分区表
<jusss> ofan: 这次真玩大了
<ofan> jusss: 玩几次就有经验了
<jusss> ofan: 你能告诉我还有救吗？可以不告诉我方法
<ofan> jusss: 告诉你了，没救了
<ofan> jusss: 节哀吧
<jusss> ofan: 哦…我还是重装吧…
<jusss> 太悲惨了
<ofan> jusss: 有些很低端的方法，手动扫描分区
<ofan> 不过没什么重要数据不值得
<ofan> jusss: 如果你记得原来分区格式，大小和偏移倒是有救
<jusss> ofan: 手动扫描据说需要3小时
<jusss> ofan: 偏移不知道
<ofan> jusss: 只摸了分区表的话，按照原来的重新分下，数据都不变
<jusss> ofan: 哦，
<jusss> ofan: 双系统，有ntfs ext4
<jusss> 两种文件系统
<jusss> 吃饭去
<Meowoo> yunfan, 弄是弄好了，是 desktop 的问题，把里面的 nodisplay=true改 false 就行了
<Meowoo> 但我的 awesome 太难看了
<abinex> iPad到底能干嘛啊？
<Meowoo> 程序外观没theme哦
<abinex> 上网聊天
<Meowoo> awesome 不能设 theme的么
<Meowoo> 看那配置文件头就大
<abinex> 喵叔
<Meowoo> .....
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 基蛙太奢侈了，每天中午还睡一觉
<yunfan> Meowoo: 美化方面哥帮不了你 这个要靠阿蛋哥
<Meowoo> 哦
<Meowoo> 谢了
 * yunfan 如果你要哥帮你写lua 请参考100 per hour市场价
<leon1984> hellow 各位 你们这会儿能访问google吗？
<yunfan> iMadper: 那个是 cortex a9的 看来你们要为研发买单了
<yunfan> iMadper: 那个那公司的1U 48nodes 估计可以超xeon 当然啊是特定计算 不能拆分的顺序任务恐怕没办法
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 平铺的wm都丑
<ofan> meowoo ^^
<yunfan> ofan: awsome据说还不错
<yunfan> 不过都平铺了 谁会在乎视觉？
<ofan> 我
<ofan> 看太多容易吐，不过awesome还算好的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 平铺+透明urxvt
<ofan> 对多屏支持不错
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我壁纸的美女可不丑
<iMadper> yunfan: 哦, 我只考虑编译内核
<iMadper> yunfan: 你觉得够吗?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 太俗了
<yunfan> iMadper: 我不知道编译内核能否distcc 如果能 就没问题
<yunfan> iMadper: 话说你出了多少人民币？
<yunfan> 打算去弄个itx盒子来用
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35318 这个生意做的 用3d打印个钥匙应该问题不大
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 钥匙复制机储存物理钥匙数字拷贝 (@ solidot.org)
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 猴总已经抛弃我了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 4007咋啦？
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 今天听讲UEFI去了
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 不过贵组同学真心太能装了，给mainline发patch有啥好显摆的。
<ofan> iMadper: 有啥好显摆的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 当然能distcc
<imtxc> iMadper: 有啥好显摆的
<roylez_> yunfan: 100 per hour，你太黑了啊
<jusss> gfrog_away: 32位的系统有efi吗
<gfrog_away> jusss: 据说没有
<roylez_> yunfan: 我只要10 per loc 就写了
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 然后代码竖着写？
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 尾席
<roylez_> gfrog_away: 恩
<imtxc> .......
<jusss> gfrog_away: 如果我的机器是64位的i3，然后能装32位系统，会有什么问题吗？
<jiero> yunfan: 每小时 100羊？
<roylez_> gfrog_away: 作为大瓷器国人，不竖着写，对得起祖宗么
<gfrog_away> jusss: 这跟efi没关系
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 赞美
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 要不拿毛笔写吧。
<jiero> 每周5000羊，每月快20000羊了
<roylez_> gfrog_away: 你毛笔给我写电脑里面去看看
<jiero> 要是真羊。
<jiero> roylez_: 可以啊。
<gfrog_away> roylez_: scanner
<jiero> roylez_: 手机
<jiero> 咔嚓咔嚓的拍照声
<jusss> gfrog_away: 我每次装系统都根据提示创建efi分区可是每次都启动不了，提示插入可启动的media
<jiero> roylez_: gfrog_away 是伪壕，Tethering DSLR，写着毛笔字。
<yunfan> roylez_: 你是 EUD?
<yunfan> iMadper: 到底多少钱啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 說了早上那個%的問題
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 还是指定zone吧？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 對的
<iMadper> yunfan: 几万吧, 我都不知道.
<iMadper> gfrog_away: lxiang很强的.
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 有壕基铛强嘛？
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 你看壕基铛多低调
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 你自己问adam吧...
<huntxu> iMadper: 你居然不是你們組最強的
<iMadper> huntxu: 怎么可能是....
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 对啊，会java竟然不是最强的。 cc huntxu
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 问题是, 我不会java呀
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 而且, 我们组有会java的
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我要是会java, 那显然我是宇宙第一了
<huntxu> iMadper: 讚宇宙第一
<iMadper> huntxu: 你会java不?
<huntxu> iMadper: 我會，而且精通
<iMadper> huntxu: 膜拜!
<huntxu> iMadper: java的拼寫
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 一起来膜拜会java的 huntxu
<iMadper> huntxu: .... ..... ..... .......
<yunfan> iMadper: 你买的会不知道？
<iMadper> yunfan: 还没定下来买哪款呢
<yunfan> iMadper: 你带了帽子 什么都会 谁敢说你不会 你就ban他
<iMadper> yunfan: yunfan 不同款不同价格. 而且, 我不能透露价格的
<yunfan> iMadper: 坑
<ofan> ^k^: 合体了？
<^k^> ofan, 最多有多远？  14:11 
<Meowoo> 谁在用 awesome 的哦
<Meowoo> 看配置文件，将一 client 移到另一个 tag，是在tag选择器中 mod4+鼠标左键，但我不起作用哦
<Meowoo> 额我懂了，原来不是拖的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • nmap扫描输出？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444629 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo nmap -sT 125.92.39.194 Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2013-06-25 10:23 UTC nmap扫描器开始扫描的时间是：2013年06月25日，10时23分。 Nmap scan report for 194.39.92.125.broad.jm.gd.dynamic.163data.com.cn (125.92.39.194) 红色部分是什么
<Router2> Meowoo 你试试mod4+shift+数字
<Meowoo> 额，我知道怎么做了，原来我总是在拖。在其他桌面用得太习惯了
<if_else> 各位兄台，在被监控的机器上面，安装 snmpd 服务，还是只需要 snmp 客户端？
<Meowoo> 真讨厌，弄个 wm 都要编程
<Meowoo> 怎么获得 当前 screen 啊
<Meowoo> 我想弄如果是浮动 client给个 titlebar，如果不是则不要
<Meowoo> 当前screen 的 layout 我知道怎么获得，但是不知道怎么获得当前的 screen， 正在看文档
<Meowoo> 看得晕头转向
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 哥给你指个路 这类问题统统找阿蛋 只能帮你到这里了
<imtxc> Meowoo: xprop
<eexpress> 啥破wm，这些信息还需要外部程序获得。
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神
<eexpress> 噶嘛，阿慰
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: http://awesome.naquadah.org/doc/api/modules/awful.layout.html#get
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 阿萎
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<eexpress> 突然想起，难道刚才得罪噶嘛了？
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神
<eexpress> 噶嘛用阿慰some的wm?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ??啥
<eexpress> 不会吧。噶嘛这么没美感的？
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 我是KDE党啊
<eexpress> 哦
<eexpress> 喜欢满屏幕按钮的k党
 * gfrog_away 但是Qt是cpp写的这个事实让我很怨念。
<yunfan> 叩乙
<eexpress> qt最喜欢吐槽。信号槽。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 啥？
<yunfan> kernel不也有许多slot?
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: Asher Book - Try
<ggarlic> pyqt
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 这个函数要提供 screen 额
<Meowoo> 怎么知道当前 screen 哦
<Meowoo> 我有俩
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 14:50 <+yunfan> MeaCulpa: 哥给你指个路 这类问题统统找阿蛋 只能帮你到这里了
<alvin_rxg> if awful.layout.get(c.screen) ~= awful.layout.suit.magnifier
<Meowoo> 哦，谢了
<Meowoo> 我看文档看得晕头转向的
<eexpress> alvin_rxg: 哇。又臭又长的lua
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 那家伙穿越了而已。
<Meowoo> lua 用 ~= 表示不等于么?
<eexpress> 。
<stmugebjgd> eexpress, lua都是高手用的
<Meowoo> stmugebjgd, awesome 要这个来配置哦，弄个wm都要编程，太痛苦了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: at错了 其实是要at Meowoo 的 但是被你 tab hack了
<stmugebjgd> Meowoo, lxde xfce4不就完了
<Meowoo> 单用笔记本时用 xfce4，连俩屏幕就用 awesome
<Meowoo> xfce4用多屏幕不方便
<nyfair> ~=有啥问题？我是在windows上用lua的逗逼，windows上lua不支持unicode真欠揍
<stmugebjgd> nyfair, 所以你是白富美
<Meowoo> 默认配置有个 awful.titlebar.add (....)， 在api手册没有add函数啊
<Meowoo> 好像默认的配置用的 api 和官网上不是一个似的
<iMadper> yunfan: 多台机器同时编译内核, 能做到吗? 会比一台机器编译快很多嘛?
 * nyfair 最近好无聊，写个mugen人物玩玩
<Meowoo> 晕啊， awful.titlebar 哪来 add
<stmugebjgd> Meowoo, 你也准备进军高富帅了?
<Meowoo> 我要弄 awesome 哦
<nyfair> 先弄个vertu吧
<stmugebjgd> 新京报 | 社科院：微博用户整体低学历 低收入
<eexpress> alvin_rxg: 有人讽刺你了。
<eexpress> 额。 nyfair 在win用这。
<Meowoo> eexpress, 你看是谁出的报告
<eexpress> ？
<Meowoo> eexpress, 那是要打压 微博
<eexpress> 。。你对谁说呢。
<Meowoo> 让人不要信微博上的信息，那些都是低学历低收入
<Meowoo> .....
<Meowoo> 不好意思，我看awesome的api看得头昏了
<eexpress> ggarlic: 有人bs你。
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: /usr/share/doc/awesome/luadoc/index.html
<ggarlic> eexpress: 是社科院么
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 还真和网上看的不同哦
<alvin_rxg> 艹，等7月份买了新电脑装 compiz 装逼
<Meowoo> 网上的api和装的不是一个版本的么
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 太高深了
<stmugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 赞
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 哈？
<eexpress> ggarlic: 不知道，反正说你低收入人群。
<stmugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 装kde才行
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: uefi
<alvin_rxg> stmugebjgd: 装 meta
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 看起来没啥用。
<eexpress> alvin_rxg: 没碰过compiz啊
<stmugebjgd> alvin_rxg, ......
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 在服务器上能耍耍？ 家用真心没啥好的。
<stmugebjgd> eexpress, compiz那渣
<alvin_rxg> eexpress: 大婶是不需要装逼的……
<jiero> stmugebjgd: nas选择什么硬件？从哪里获取信息呐？
<stmugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 阿姨有13
<Meowoo> 社科院是告诉人们不要轻信微博的信息，那些都是低学历低收入的人写的，不可信。
<stmugebjgd> jiero, 有现成的
<stmugebjgd> jiero, 直接买就是了
<eexpress> 发挥opengl优势的，你们居然酸。
<eexpress> 破机器
<Meowoo> 现在都要动用社科院了
<jiero> stmugebjgd: 好，我看看
<alvin_rxg> 我去查一下 社科院的微博
<gfrog_away> eexpress: compiz? 开opengl烧显卡费电。 lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 难怪你不用微薄了
<eexpress> 谁说opengl占资源了。
<ggarlic> eexpress: ee有人鄙视你 http://weibo.cn/u/1852659505
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新浪微博 (@ weibo.cn)
<eexpress> 还要登录
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 服务器上有啥用
<eexpress> ggarlic: 帮我咬死它
<ggarlic> eexpress: 快去咬社科院
<eexpress> 上吧
<alvin_rxg> 大家不要相信这些人说的话，  『那些都是低学历低收入的人写的，不可信』  http://s.weibo.com/user/%25E7%25A4%25BE%25E7%25A7%2591%25E9%2599%25A2
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 做管理神马的可能比较方便。
<eexpress> 居然都不会贴图的
<eexpress> 暴雨了。草
<ggarlic> weibo.com/eexpress    ee潜伏的好深啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新浪微博注册 (@ weibo.com)
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 围观神微薄
<eexpress> 几乎不上那些要填密码的网站。
<eexpress> 手动填。石器时代。
<alvin_rxg> 没艳照，不高兴
<sou_> 靠 谁知道firefox新版本里怎么用webrtc啊？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 又蓝屏...
<eexpress> alvin_rxg: http://imagebin.org/262538
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<jiero> 感觉 nas 好无聊。。。
<jiero> sou_:  直接用
<jiero> sou_: 谁提供服务就找谁
<jiero> eexpress:  阿姨在教训 阿文
<stmugebjgd> 吐槽大婶啊
<sou_> jiero: 现在可有能用的？
<jiero> sou_:  conversat.io
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Talky (@ talky.io *FROM* conversat.io)
<jiero> sou_: 开源的，改名了
<jiero> nas 有啥用途呃。
<jiero> 不明白
<eexpress> jiero: Alvin and the Chipmunks
<eexpress> alvin_rxg:
<sou_> jiero: 没反应呢 连自己都看不到
<Meowoo> 我放弃了
<sou_> jiero: 可以了 哈哈 谢谢
<Meowoo> 浮动窗口加 titlebar， 其他的不加，我怎么都搞不出来
<jiero>  eexpress 。有 500GB硬盘 1TB * 2 2TB硬盘这样是什么水平。
<jiero> 好多好多啊。。。
<jiero> 在我眼里是用不完的空间
<jiero> 竟然用上了
 * jiero 自己分区是47GB，
<eexpress> jiero: ? 啥
 * jiero 果然世界都是自己的这是错误的么
<jiero> eexpress: 为什么人们用那么多硬盘空间。。。
<eexpress> 为了编译。lol
<jiero> eexpress:  这人画的不错啊。 http://openclipart.org/people/tzunghaor/1307032260.svg
<eexpress> 不好看吧
<jiero> eexpress: 能画就有勇气。
<imtxc> eexpress:  上班呢，不许乱贴
 * jiero 说的是行为呃
<yunfan> iMadper: 刚才不是说了么 distcc可以 不过不是我回答的 要是不行你可以找回答的人负责
<eexpress> 我画的，都是很逼真的。
<jiero> eexpress: 嗯。嗯。
<jiero> eexpress: 就是你的都是窝著不给出来lol
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 这么简单的事都不会呀？
<Meowoo> 看不懂啊
<eexpress> 贴出来过
<Meowoo> http://code.bulix.org/76s3fo-83825
<alvin_rxg> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<Meowoo> 我这哪错了
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: http://pastebin.com/uLXA7JE0
<karven> 谁能帮个忙？
<alvin_rxg> karven: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<lucky_> 好无聊唉
<karven> 怎么无聊？
<lucky_> karven: 在公司实习什么事都没得干
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 错了
<karven> 你用的Ubuntu?
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 哪错了
<lucky_> karven: yep
<karven> 我现在用的版本不能软件更新
<lucky_> karven: 你多大了？
<karven> 24
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 逻辑错了 http://code.bulix.org/pmiw6u-83826
<lucky_> karven: 什么工作？
<karven> Android 开发
 * sjd|working 谁用debian sid的
 * slucx_ 亲们，网易的源啥时候能恢复啊？
<alvin_rxg> slucx_: 不是还有 sohu 的么？
<Meowoo> 晕死了
<slucx_> alvin_rxg==> 都换sohu的了？俺可是一个专一的人啊
<eexpress> slucx_: 服务器死掉，你难道投河？
 * sjd|working 谁能提供个速度快的debian sid源
<jiero> slucx呃。不是有自动匹配速度吗？
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 默认配置里就有 client.add_signal("manage", function (c, startup) 这句话的。你把里边的加进去就可以了
<jiero> slucx 自动搜
<slucx_> eexpress==> 俺会游泳
<Meowoo> 额，复制过去还是不起作用额
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨，你是搞什么的
<jiero> 打台球 太难了。我只会打反弹球，直线的碰极度不准
<stmugebjgd> jiero, 二代你不用上班的?
<sjd|working> 搜狐的源好慢呀
<jiero> stmugebjgd: 现在在上班，就是坐着
<imtxc> 打个哈欠下巴抽筋了是什么个节奏？
<jiero> sjd|working: 直接放任synaptic搜服务器
<ggarlic> imtxc: 颞下颌功能紊乱
<Meowoo> 复制后 client.add_signal("manage"...... 是这个
<imtxc> ggarlic: 这个有危险不
<Meowoo> http://code.bulix.org/sp5a3m-83827
<alvin_rxg> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<Meowoo> 好累哦
<ggarlic> imtxc: 我就顺嘴一说。。。。。平时张嘴弹响才是我说的那病
<eexpress> twi似乎不行了
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, 但愿吧.
<imtxc> iMadper: 他们说了，微薄是穷人用的
<iMadper> ggarlic: 捏下颚功能紊乱, 我也有
<iMadper> imtxc: 我有weibo, 新帐号
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<Meowoo> 要不啥 layout都有 titlebar，不然啥layout都没有 titlebar
<imtxc> 那还不赶快粉我！
<ofan> 微波还要登录
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 你具体想要干嘛？
<ggarlic> iMadper: w
 * sjd|working debian sid稳定不？
<eexpress> twitter==吐槽？twitter==吐槽？
<ggarlic> iMadper: 握手
<iMadper> ggarlic: 病友你好
<Meowoo> 平铺的时候不要 titlebar，浮动的时候要titlebar
<iMadper> ggarlic: 你做过红外理疗吗?
 * sjd|working 我还在用stable呢
 * slucx_ 表时用多个源，他们之间会不会不同步？
<Meowoo> 窗口平铺的时候不要titlebar，节省空间，浮动的时候可以移动
<iMadper> slucx_: 都是镜像的话, 不会.
<ggarlic> iMadper: 等自愈。。。反正治不好，也不疼
<eexpress> huntxu: 天空立法者麗莎醬 是啥
<ofan> slucx_: 会
<iMadper> ggarlic: 冬天, 有时候会出问题的... (嚼东西的时候会疼...)
 * slucx_ 那样的话就糗了
<jiero> Meowoo: 现在倒是没有会自动隐藏titlebar的。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 赤身呃？
<jiero> iMadper: 吃什么
<iMadper> jiero: 赤身?
<stmugebjgd> ofan, 撸醒了?
<ofan> 不过你只能从一个源更新包信息
<huntxu> eexpress: 人
<ofan> stmugebjgd: 撸睡了
<ggarlic> iMadper: 你那好严重。。。我从来没疼过，，，只是睡眠不够的时候会加重
<Meowoo> jiero, 啥意思，我在 awesome 哦
<jiero> iMadper ggarlic 你们怎么了？
<jiero> Meowoo: 没意思
<eexpress> huntxu: 妹子？
<iMadper> ggarlic: 我最严重的时候, 张嘴只能放入一根手指的高度
<huntxu> eexpress: 應該是
<iMadper> ggarlic: 所以没办法, 去做理疗了
<Meowoo> jiero, 他可以编程额，判断现在啥layout，然后要不要标题栏
<imtxc> iMadper: 不影响吃东西啊
<Meowoo> 我觉得有意思
<eexpress> huntxu: 你是见雌的，就跟？
<huntxu> eexpress: 對的
<imtxc> iMadper: 那得赶紧治疗，齿感太严重很疼啊。。。。
<jiero> Meowoo: 移动时显示，移动停后一会儿隐藏。
<ggarlic> jiero: 有一种病叫颞下颌功能紊乱，张嘴的时候面颊里的骨头会弹响一下
<jiero> ggarlic: 呃。这是病吗。
<jiero> ggarlic: 我一直响
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 那这个 signal 应该加给 tag 的…
<eexpress> 不正常，都是病啊。 jiero
<Meowoo> 额
<ggarlic> jiero: 是，起因未知，根治方法没有，绝大多数人以后会自愈。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 最近两年好多了.
<eexpress> ggarlic: 你中医？
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 谢了，我自己去琢磨琢磨
<jiero> ggarlic: 我以为这是用来清除耳屎的功能
<ggarlic> iMadper: 你这好严重。。。。
 * imtxc 居然还活着，赞
<iMadper> jiero: 冬天会严重一些
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 我以为你是说，你在平铺的时候，让一个窗口浮动……
<iMadper> ggarlic: 据称是压力太大, 我觉得这就是胡扯. 活这么大, 都没啥压力
<eexpress> imtxc: iMadper jiero 估计快了
<Meowoo> 不是
<ggarlic> eexpress: 我没去医院看过。。家里做医生的亲戚看过两眼，说没事。。
<Meowoo> 总之谢了，弄个wm都要学lua
<eexpress> 久病成医哦
<Meowoo> 好累哦
 * iMadper 现在喜欢的妹子是牙医... 以后不怕了  cc imtxc 
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<eexpress> 没妹子牙医吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 还活着？
<imtxc> yunfan: 是啊
<ggarlic> iMadper: 我也没压力。。。但是我睡眠不够会加重
<iMadper> Meowoo: 来stumpwm, 就不用学lua了
<jiero> eexpress: 妹子牙医很多
<imtxc> yunfan: 很奇怪对吧
<eexpress> iMadper: 额，你的？
<yunfan> imtxc: 你咋知道自己不是在缸中呢
<iMadper> eexpress: 我ntr的那个妹子, 就是牙医
<eexpress> jiero: 不对吧。那洗牙的时候，经常挤来挤去的啊。
<Meowoo> iMadper, 我要俩屏幕的工作区互相独立
<eexpress> iMadper: 你要注意了
<jiero> iMadper: 妹子牙医要经常的贴到病人身上，你嫉妒不？
<iMadper> eexpress: 洗牙的那个, 是牙医吗?
<iMadper> jiero: 恩.
<eexpress> 当然是嘛
<iMadper> jiero: 独占欲太强
<imtxc> jiero: 那护士妹子要经常见到不同人的xx，怎么办？
<jiero> imtxc: 把你踢了最好
<imtxc> jiero: 我没犯错误
<iMadper> jiero: ...!
<eexpress> 医学院的妹子，好开放的。 imtxc
<imtxc> eexpress: 卫校妹子才叫开放。。。
<eexpress> 。。你试过？
<eexpress> 。
<imtxc> eexpress: 亲测
<eexpress> nnnnnd
<ggarlic> 洗牙的时候医生胸罩那么硬，多硌的慌啊
<iMadper> jiero: 少说, 多做.  :-)
 * lucky_ 没有什么事比实习更无聊的了
<jiero> lol
<eexpress> ggarlic: 你多大，就洗牙。
<iMadper> ... ...
<eexpress> 。
<jiero> 罪过罪过
<imtxc> .........
<iMadper> jiero: 你干吗... 自裁一下?
<ggarlic> eexpress: 我都两个假牙了
<eexpress> iMadper: 你的好徒弟。。。lol
<eexpress> ggarlic: @@@@@@@@
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯
<Meowoo> signal在哪找资料哦
<eexpress> benchacha 就知道。
<imtxc> jiero: 死鬼
<iMadper> 啥的signal?
<huntxu> iMadper: 給我也來個帽子
<huntxu> iMadper: 我想踢 imtxc
<iMadper> huntxu: 要不还是算了吧... 都成 hamo了
<eexpress> oops
<eexpress> imtxc: 你真可怜
<huntxu> iMadper: 你是對的，我反省去
<iMadper> imtxc: 我救了你一命
<^k^> 人机合一说:今天网络不大好。。
<iMadper> huntxu: hamo都不敢来了...
<imtxc> iMadper: 你害我多少命了
<eexpress> iMadper: js啊
<iMadper> imtxc: never
<huntxu> iMadper: 可是蛤蟆是這樣才有妹子的啊
<iMadper> imtxc: ^^ 你自己决定吧
<jiero> imtxc: 快点整整你的形象，发张新照片
<iMadper> imtxc: 你是要被t, 还是要gaoji
<imtxc> huntxu: 被kick能有妹子？
<stmugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么时候换手机?
<jiero> huntxu: hamo有妹子了？
<huntxu> imtxc: 等hamo回來你自己問他
<huntxu> jiero: ^
<ggarlic> lucky_: 实习你还不好好表现～
<imtxc> 那你们每人kick我一下
<jiero> huntxu: 比hamo高对把
<imtxc> 除了 iMadper
<lucky_> ggarlic: 怎样才是好好表现啊？
<eexpress> 只见过蛤蟆和乐乐溜街，你个造谣的。 huntxu
<imtxc> huntxu: jiero 你们知道这么多八卦
<ggarlic> lucky_: 长或短说就是 没事找事
<lucky_> imtxc: 你怎么天天就知道想妹子
<nyfair> jiero: hamo有汉子了？
<imtxc> lucky_: 我去，是 huntxu 先说的啊
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我还知道, Pudge 的脚, 一直都插在 jusss的后面拔不出来了
<eexpress> nyfair: +
<eexpress> roylez_: 出来围观
<lucky_> ggarlic: 找不到事。。。
<imtxc> lucky_: 吃醋了么
<imtxc> lucky_: 快把你的照片发我一张吧
<nyfair> jiero: 别笑话啊，我只是看到ofan昨天半夜的黄段子
<lucky_> imt
<lucky_> imtxc: 我只是好奇
<imtxc> lucky_: 我也好奇啊
<jiero> nyfair: 没有共情呃，还不能理解
<huntxu> nyfair: 妹子你半夜還不睡
<imtxc> lucky_: 快给我张你的照片
<lucky_> imtxc: 你做什么工作的？
<imtxc> lucky_: 无业
<jiero> imtxc: 你还无业？
<nyfair> huntxu: 苦逼的跨国公司啊
<lucky_> imtxc:我说呢
<jiero> imtxc: 你怎么撑下来的？
<imtxc> lucky_: ....
<yunfan> lucky_: 因为 imtxc 是食髓知味 所以才急着找妹子
<iMadper> lucky_: ä½ ä¿¡?!
<nyfair> huntxu: 万恶的白皮猪
<iMadper> yunfan: 赞!
<eexpress> imtxc: 你不是洗浴中心的总裁嘛。
<lucky_> jiero: imtxc 是干什么的？
<chenshaoju> ...
<Meowoo> tag有add_signal的函数，但我要绑定哪个 signal哦，还是manage?
<yunfan> iMadper: 你也一样的
<imtxc> eexpress: huntxu iMadper jiero 我擦，是你们几个先提到妹子的
<nyfair> 据媒体报道，新疆广汇集团董事局主席孙广信以70幅字画作价35亿元注入广汇集团充当
<nyfair> 资产，大华会计师事务所出具了验资报告。大坑爹了。什么鸟字画？平均每幅值五千万
<nyfair> ？见过卖画的，没见过这么会卖画的；听说过洗钱的，没听说过这么会洗钱的
<iMadper> 终于有chenxxxxxx出来说话了  eexpress
<imtxc> 快坦白
<jiero> lucky_: 我不知道
<imtxc> 不要连累我
<eexpress> chenshaoju: 活人？
<imtxc> lucky_: 给我你的照片我就告诉你
<jiero> chenshaoju： 陈少举？
<eexpress> nyfair: 你到底是妹子？
<lucky_> yunfan: 食髓知味是什么意思？
 * yunfan 没有摸过验证的都不算妹子
<eexpress> 嫉妒hamo有汉子
<jiero> nyfair: 阿姨同时是大叔，你同时是妹子
<yunfan> lucky_: 等你吃过就知道了
<lucky_> nyfair: 你也是女生？
<stmugebjgd> 擦  ubuntu的linphone能用
<yunfan> lucky_: 还有谁是妹子？
<stmugebjgd> arch的不能用很久了
<lucky_> iMadper: imtxc 是干什么的？
<eexpress> stmugebjgd: 这破nick
<iMadper> lucky_: 开发.
<jiero> lucky_: 露出你的真面目
<stmugebjgd> eexpress, 还行吧
<lucky_> yunfan: 我比你还想知道
<Meowoo> 找到了
<Meowoo> 官网有
<imtxc> lucky_: 小气
<iMadper> lucky_: 写通信的吧   imtxc 是不是?
<yunfan> jiero: 寇脚大汉？
<alvin_rxg> stmugebjgd: 不换
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 矮油喂，hamo有汉子了？ 是谁？ roylez_ 还是 adam8157 ？
<stmugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的手机还行么  不慢?
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 你小心被乐乐踢。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 目测, roylez_ 的可能性大一些.
<alvin_rxg> stmugebjgd: 不慢
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要 lucky_ 的照片你有不
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 尾席不在 lol
 * yunfan 口交大叔 感觉怪怪的
<jiero> 没有
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 你看, 他们两个一起都没有时间打理dooloo的那个网站了, 忙着干嘛去了呢?~
<gfrog_away> iMadper: soga
<eexpress> 尾巴在吧
<eexpress> roylez_:
<lucky_> iMadper: 你现在是实习生还是正式的？
<iMadper> lucky_: 实习的
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没有. 我要人家照片干嘛?
<lucky_> iMadper: 天天实习忙不忙啊？
<imtxc> lucky_: 好奇，看看， cc lucky_
<iMadper> imtxc: 我现在只想追我喜欢的那个妹子. 等我放弃了, 再考虑其他妹子.
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • eclipse下v4l2 Usb摄像头视频采集并使用QT显示求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444633 各位大神，小弟最近实验室项目要求用ubuntu下使用usb摄像头采集图像，从网上down了一个程序，开发环境是Ubuntu eclipse for c/c++ ,并且安装了eclipse的QT4插件。libjpeg也安装过了。运行了一个简单的单帧图像采集程
<^k^> 序正常。 但是另外一个能实时显示USB摄像头拍到的图像的程序，Import到 …
<iMadper> lucky_: 你来做就知道多忙了
<eexpress> iMadper: 你问下你妹子，她们哪里办卡不。
<yunfan> iMadper: 嗯 你要人家照片干嘛
<iMadper> yunfan: 我没要呀!!!
<iMadper> yunfan: 是imtxc要得!
<lucky_> iMadper: 好啊，收我吗
<yunfan> iMadper: 你就是要来干嘛
<iMadper> lucky_: 你自己来面试, 过了再说...
 * huntxu 貴圈真亂
<eexpress> 办年卡，去洗牙。 iMadper
 * lucky_ 这里有两个人看过我的真容
<iMadper> eexpress: lol~ 不管洗牙的~
<yunfan> 洗牙太贵
<eexpress> ..
<yunfan> 还是洗脚算了
<iMadper> eexpress: 妹子管拔牙, 怎么破?
<huntxu> lucky_: 把你照片給我，我就是第三個
<lucky_> iMadper: 肯定不过，因为我什么都不会
 * gfrog_away 贵圈儿真乱
<stmugebjgd> G+上出现了一个不错的妹子
<imtxc> lucky_: 快来给看看吧
<iMadper> stmugebjgd: .... 八丈远的东西, 你也就看看照片...
<eexpress> 啊。那敲碎全部，戴假牙，天天让她拔。 iMadper
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ... 太凶残了吧?
<stmugebjgd> iMadper, 就算离的近 也不敢
<eexpress> 舍得一身寡。 iMadper
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ... ...
<iMadper> jiero: ...
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 剐，不是寡
<lucky_> iMadper: 你现在天天做什么工作呢？
<jiero> iMadper: 你想到的竟然是太凶残了。。。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 寡没满身的，只有一个。
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 好吧。你北方的噶嘛。
<iMadper> jiero: 不然呢?
<eexpress> iMadper: 性福嘛。
<iMadper> lucky_: 跑测试, 验bug, 开发点儿工具
<iMadper> eexpress: .. ..
 * iMadper 太乱了...
<jiero> iMadper: 也是，对双方都凶残
 * lucky_ 前两个都不是问我要的
<lucky_> im
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 真是认真的动物。
<eexpress> jenkins是啥
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 天天都是敲键盘吗？
<iMadper|Jenkins> eexpress: 一个java工具
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 不然呢?
<eexpress> @@@@ 佩服啊
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Jenkins: 会java的大拿
<iMadper|Jenkins> gfrog_away: 我不会呀!!!! 真心不会!
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 有辐射
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 你用手机不?
<eexpress> 昨天看过一段又臭又长的java行
<eexpress> 超出屏幕范围
<imtxc> lucky_: 我是真心求真相啊
<iMadper|Jenkins> freeflyi1g: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=17494474579&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_0_0:1372235955_6k3_1772440049
<^k^> iMadper|Jenkins ... ⇪ 迪卡侬 运动心率表/跑步系列/自行车骑行手表 有胸带 GEONAUTE310-tmall.com天猫
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 我这两天看电脑看的头都大了
<freeflyi1g> iMadper|Jenkins: 看到了
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 用啊
<iMadper|Jenkins> freeflyi1g: 可惜我看上pebble了, 不然我就入一个
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Jenkins: freeflyi1g dkn是渣，别买
<freeflyi1g> iMadper|Jenkins: 这个不带gps的
<eexpress> 。败家的ff
<iMadper|Jenkins> s/ dkn//g  lol`
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 你到底骑车不呢。。。。
<freeflyi1g> iMadper|Jenkins: 而且这个抗干扰能力很差
<lucky_> imtxc: 一看就知道你图谋不轨
<iMadper|Jenkins> freeflyi1g: 你要gps?
<imtxc> lucky_: 轨啊
<iMadper|Jenkins> freeflyi1g: 那都贵, 接近1k了
<freeflyi1g> iMadper|Jenkins: 你送我车我就骑
<imtxc> lucky_: ...
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: ^^
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 更功避难
<freeflyi1g> iMadper|Jenkins: 发错了
<imtxc> 成功
<eexpress> 不贵，不配合 freeflyi1g 身份的。 iMadper|Jenkins
<lucky_> imtxc: ...
<iMadper|Jenkins> freeflyi1g: 恩, 我知道. 因为你了解我, 你知道我从来都是要别人送东西的~ lol~
<lucky_> ima
<imtxc> iMadper|Jenkins: 话说你赶快买那个 pebble 吧
<iMadper|Jenkins> eexpress: 恩, 懂
<iMadper|Jenkins> imtxc: 订购别的了
<Meowoo> 我想弄得好这个配置，我也学懂 lua 了
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 你天天看屏幕头不大？
<imtxc> iMadper|Jenkins: ..? 又败了什么
<freeflyi1g> iMadper|Jenkins: 我打算去米帝看看garmin 410或者 310tx
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 我头很大, 跟看不看屏幕没关系
<iMadper|Jenkins> freeflyi1g: 恩, 土壕...
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: ....
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 一点反应都没有吗？
<iMadper|Jenkins> imtxc: 订购 Sonostar 了
<freeflyi1g> iMadper|Jenkins: 你咋也搞起jekines了
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 对了，你现在在北京？
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 没反应呀
<imtxc> iMadper|Jenkins: 落下过两次包之后，我觉得 pebble 对我有点用处
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 恩, 背景
<iMadper|Jenkins> freeflyi1g: 对, 脑残项目要用
<iMadper|Jenkins> freeflyi1g: 还不准用beaker.
<eexpress> freeflyi1g: 买一个F-35的头盔吧。
<eexpress> 那才叫高级。
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 那还好，我在这边语言不通，连个聊天的人都不好找
<imtxc> iMadper|Jenkins: 1.7 寸会不会太大了
<imtxc> lucky_: 你在什么地方？
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 你住哪？公司还是家里？
<iMadper|Jenkins> imtxc: 我要看邮件.
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 家里.
<lucky_> imtxc: 镇江了现在
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 那好多了
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 一个table找他的个数是 count ()么?
 * lucky_ 我好可怜啊T_T
<imtxc> lucky_: 快来照片～～～
 * lucky_ 天天就我一个人在办公室发呆
<yunfan> 擦 我刚想问 ee 她就跑了
<Meowoo> 算了，不搞了
<lucky_> imtxc: 你哪里人呢？
<imtxc> lucky_: 甘肃啊
<iMadper|Jenkins> gfrog_away: The North Face 的衣服怎么样?
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Jenkins: 一般来说还成。不过也得看啥衣服
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 快来给我解决一下我现在的困惑
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 最后问一次了，这个有啥问题么？ http://code.bulix.org/9pupie-83828 不行我也不搞了
<^k^> Meowoo ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 不相干了就辞职呗
 * slucx_ 亲，刚看了下，sohu的源最进更新是4月啊亲
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 辞职又干什么啊？
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 出去玩都好呀
<imtxc> slucx_: ftp.us.debian.org 啊
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 我这个是学校的任务唉
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 哦...
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 蛋疼...
<imtxc> lucky_: 还没毕业啊。。
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 你还得再判断一下是啥 layout http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Signals#tag
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Signals - awesome
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 而且还是在我表哥的公司
<lucky_> imtxc: 早着呢
<yunfan> imtxc: 考考你 甘肃为何叫甘肃这个名？
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 先不管这个，问题是这个没反应哦，我换 layout 啥反应都没呢。
<imtxc> yunfan: 甘州 肃州
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 还有其他办法吗？
<imtxc> yunfan: 就是酒泉、张掖那俩地方
<imtxc> lucky_: 你什么专业
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 找本书去看
<lucky_> imtxc: 建筑
<Meowoo> 哦
<Meowoo> 我少了括号了
<imtxc> lucky_: o
<Meowoo> 我真笨
<iMadper|Jenkins> gfrog_away: 考虑开启主板里实验性的uefi, 然后干掉grub...
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 这儿就一本书，实验的书，都看一上午了，还看的不大懂
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 自己想看啥书就下载电子版
<Meowoo> 算了
<Meowoo> 不弄了
<Meowoo> 累死人了
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 不太适用电子书唉
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 你太事儿多了
<imtxc> lucky_: 其实我就是很想确定你到底是不是妹子
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 你那么聪明，不能不管我啊
<lucky_> imtxc: 不是
<imtxc> lucky_: ....
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 自己想做什么, 要问自己的
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 我以为你会有经验的
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 我都是跟随 imtxc 大湿的脚步的
<imtxc> iMadper|Jenkins: 在不同的电脑上看pdf的电子书的时候，怎么保持进度的同步
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 比如你从北京到广东肯定也语言不通吧
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 对呀, 所以我从来都跟他们说普通话
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 在一台机器上打开，其他机器vnc连过去
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 赞
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 渣
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 家里二道贩子的内网，没ip，怎么破
<karven> 谁能告诉我这聊天室怎么用？
<imtxc> 说搬家就是渣渣～～～
<iMadper|Jenkins> karven: /topic
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Jenkins: 啧啧
<gfrog_away> imtxc: chrome remote desktop
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 膜拜大湿
<Meowoo> 不搞了
 * gfrog_away 擦，码不进去了。看书。
<roylez_> gfrog_away: http://i.imgur.com/h50Ulfi.gif
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ image/gif
<roylez_> iMadper|Jenkins: http://i.imgur.com/Y7htr.jpg
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<iMadper|Jenkins> roylez_: 怎么拍的?
<roylez_> iMadper|Jenkins: 手按快门拍的
<lucky_>  iMadper|Jenkins 他们说的话你怎么听的懂呢？
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 不听就是了
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 那你怎么和同学相处的？
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 让他们说普通话呀
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 我同学里, 说潮汕话/闽南话/白话/普通话/延庆话的, 都有, 怎么办?
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 学几十门语言?
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 碼神
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 必须统一成普通话.
<huntxu> iMadper|Jenkins: 手語通行全世界
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 我说北京话, 他们也挺不太明白呀, 所以我也说普通话
<iMadper|Jenkins> huntxu: 在我这里就不好使
<iMadper|Jenkins> huntxu: 还全球?!
<huntxu> iMadper|Jenkins: 那學java
<iMadper|Jenkins> huntxu: 跟你学java?
<huntxu> iMadper|Jenkins: 的拼寫
<imtxc> 用java交流吧
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 喝咖啡交流么？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: .
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 遇到喝茶的你怎么办
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 给茶上面贴  java 标签嘛
<gfrog_away> imtxc: Adaptor Pattern?
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 对啊
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 看来你有经验
<abinex> 基蛙
<abinex> 在啊
<imtxc> abinex jiero 你俩注意了，等我有帽子就kick你俩
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 等啥帽子？ 绿色的？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: .
<gfrog_away> imtxc: http://bbs.tiexue.net/post_3324540_1.html 这几个中国警察一定是码农
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 警察抓兔子 - 搞笑幽默 - 铁血社区
<imtxc> gfrog_away: http://imagebin.org/262546 我这里显示就是绿帽子
<imtxc> 不许黑码农
<imtxc> yunfan: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/254035  这个你有买么
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Soviet Russian Civilian Gas Mask 苏俄GP-5民用防毒面具 $9.99 有晒单！_Amazon优惠_实用工具_什么值得买
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ::1是global的地址啊？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 难道不是？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不过也不会过路由的。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 好吧，確實它是 =.=
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 那就是只有fe80開頭的那些不算global麽？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 還有部分組播的貌似也不是global
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 记不住地址分类，貌似是。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: v6地址太多了啊，然后加上:分割，看起来好累有木有。敲起来很累有木有。
 * iMadper|Jenkins 用jruby来替代java开发jenkins插件....
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 敲IE实验，每次到ipv6的题我都抓狂，题不难，但是地址太tmd容易敲错了。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我自己胡亂來，反正不出去外面，所以我都是2001::[1234567]這樣的
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 看来这次你帮不了我了
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 你问题是啥? 实习无聊?
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 是啊
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 去amazon买本有意思的书, 无聊了就看
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 那也容易错啊，一部留神就不通了，然后一顿调，最后发现地址写错了。md
<ggarlic> lucky_: 你实习做啥的
<iMadper|Jenkins> ggarlic: 你现在在哪儿呢?
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 荒郊野外的，快递估计送不到，我又不会开车
<lucky_> ggarlic: 混凝土实验
<ggarlic> iMadper|Jenkins: 公司，等毕业签合同呢
<iMadper|Jenkins> ggarlic: 就是问你啥公司..
<iMadper|Jenkins> ggarlic: 早些时候, 不是 hamo给你推荐去百度?
<yunfan> imtxc: 没有 那个是装逼的 没什么实际意义
<huntxu> gfrog_away: rfc都分成好幾個啊 @_@
<yunfan> imtxc: 亚马逊中国有实用的卖 60来快的促销价
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 看rfc的都碉堡了
<ggarlic> iMadper|Jenkins: http://www.admaster.com.cn/ 在这  没去成只能说明我太水了呗
<^k^> ggarlic ... ⇪ 首页 - AdMaster (精硕科技) 全流程网络广告监测咨询服务供应商
<yunfan> imtxc: 在琢磨要不要搞个打印机来玩玩
<iMadper|Jenkins> ggarlic: 膜拜互联网公司大牛!
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 還是亂，4007裏面講說，非global的需要寫xxx%xxx
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 和同事语言不通，年龄差距
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 理同事干嘛...
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 4291裏講說，::1是loopback type
<ggarlic> iMadper|Jenkins: 求别黑
<iMadper|Jenkins> ggarlic: 必须好过rh, 不然你能走..
<yunfan> ggarlic: admaster倒是我同行
<iMadper|Jenkins> ggarlic: 这是基本推测, 不是黑
<yunfan> iMadper|Jenkins: 用词+99
<ggarlic> iMadper|Jenkins: 我就没在rh呆过
<iMadper|Jenkins> ggarlic: 我记错了?
<iMadper|Jenkins> ggarlic: .. ...
<iMadper|Jenkins> 熟悉 Python，PHP，Java，NodeJS，Ruby，LISP，Erlang 等开发语言中的一种以上；    听起来就高端.
<ggarlic> iMadper|Jenkins: 伤心了
<iMadper|Jenkins> ggarlic: O_o
<palomino|working> .....
<yunfan> iMadper|Jenkins: php & java?
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ::1是算link-local的，不算global，據rfc 4291.。。
<palomino|working> java太掉价了
<iMadper|Jenkins> yunfan: 这两个, 一个是世界最好的语言, 一个是大湿专用
<palomino|working> 换成ada
<yunfan> iMadper|Jenkins: 你说得对
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 好吧。。
<ggarlic> iMadper|Jenkins: 除了hadoop是java，公司主力是python，某些产品是ruby，某些产品是nodejs
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 果然很乱
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 但它真不能加設備名
<iMadper|Jenkins> ggarlic: 挺好的了... 好过我们弄jenkins
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 就是不用指定zone呗，因为丫的zone只能是lo
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 最好的做法就是不討論這個根本不上l2的地址 >.<
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 啊，lo也可以建一坨儿的。不知道这些lo算不算一个zone
<ggarlic> iMadper|Jenkins: 毕设弄得ci，答辩的时候评委问你们这个系统跟jenkins比有什么优势，我说基本没有优势，正在向jenkins迁移。。。
<lucky_>  iMadper|Jenkins 就因为自己没啥干的
<iMadper|Jenkins> ggarlic: 本来, 一个学生的毕业设计, 不太会超越这种现成的大工程的...
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 去学英语吧, 孩子.
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 怎么学
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: voa
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 好難分辨 >.<
<huntxu> 這個奇葩的存在。。。
<ggarlic> yunfan: 竟然是同行，在哪里高就
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 当特例算了。ipv4的127也是单独拿出来算的。
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 不要背单词啊？
<ggarlic> iMadper|Jenkins: 实习公司的项目，不是自己做着玩的东西
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 遇到了再说呗
<iMadper|Jenkins> ggarlic: 哦, 好吧.
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 還有python的ipv6支持好渣...
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 其實也不是python的問題...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: hmmm，其实俺没用过
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 就是uri裏左右的方括號，得自己加...
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 另外有奇葩的程序員，認為 ':' in addr，就說明那個addr是一個地址加端口的組合...
 * iMadper|Jenkins 下班了... bye
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 难道有啥语言能搞定这个[]？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: @_@ 我们就那么写过。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 沒有，我覺得這個都需要uri庫來解決最好
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 到现在还那么写。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 写一个扔pip吧
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 碰到需要更新支持ipv6就跪了啊... =.=
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 跪就跪呗，反正不是我的代码，我也不管修，哼。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 因為有一個現成的問題就是我傳給getaddrinfo的是一個地址，傳給uri的需要加上[]
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 但是IPv4沒這個奇葩需求...
<huntxu> 當年是誰tmd非要用冒號來分隔的啊。。。
<huntxu> 換個好點的符號不行麽。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我也想说这事。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 寫個rfc然後投遞吧，換成短橫線什麽的lol
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 换成斜线/
<gfrog_away> hamo: 黑毛儿
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 斜線不行啊，和URI有沖突的啊
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 反斜线
<hamo> gfrog_away: 基蛙饿喂
<huntxu> gfrog_away: good
<huntxu> hamo: 毛毛
<yunfan> ggarlic: guohead
<huntxu> hamo: 我們下午正說你呢
<hamo> huntxu: 胡胡
<hamo> huntxu: 又黑我啥了？
<gfrog_away> hamo: 乃怎么知道我饿了，过来请客吧。
<huntxu> hamo: 我保証這次絕對沒黑
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<hamo> gfrog_away: 我也饿啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • Nautilus 文件重命名时撤消有误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444636 在文件重命名的文字编辑状态下，撤消操作不能撤消输入的文本， 出现莫名其妙的错误提示 Code: 1、打开主文件夹 2、新建一个文件夹，重命名进入这个文件夹 3、再新建一个文件夹或文件，输入文件名后先不要
<^k^> 按回车确认 4、假设发现文件名输错，按Ctrl+Z会把上一级的文件夹名撤消 统 …
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 猜测不用\一定是M$强烈反对，哼
<hamo> huntxu: 你在搞EFI？
<hamo> huntxu: 还是samba?
<huntxu> hamo: 以上皆非
<hamo> huntxu: 那还有啥是强制/的？
<hamo> huntxu: dos?
<imtxc> hamo: 黑猫
<hamo> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> hamo: 他们下午说你有男朋友了
<hamo> imtxc: 是吧？着你也信
<huntxu> hamo: =.= 在吐槽ipv6地址用冒號分隔和那個地址和端口分隔沖突了。。。
<imtxc> hamo: 我觉得是真的啊
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:13 
<hamo> huntxu: 那ipv6用啥分割地址和端口？
<huntxu> hamo: [address]:port
<huntxu> hamo: 多了個[]
<hamo> huntxu: 靠谱...
<huntxu> hamo: 如果用反斜杠就沒這問題了啊
<hamo> huntxu: 不好看
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 紧急求助：Ubuntu 无法正常挂载移动硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444639 Ubuntu版本：13.04 首先声明该盘在windows 7中完全正常，没有任何问题。但是，在ubuntu下通过USB插入，系统可以识别出多了硬盘（通过磁盘管理器看到的，增加了160G Hard Disk），然后过了大概5分钟，桌面的启动
<yunfan> imtxc: 有在电脑上列方程过么？
<imtxc> yunfan: 木有
<imtxc> notify-send 的位置可以设置么
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:36 
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 怎么配置 notify-send 的样式跟 awesome 里面 naughty.notify 的样式一样？
<yunfan> huntxu: 你有matlab不
<yunfan> cc ofan
<ofan> 有
<ofan> yunfan: 你又学matlab?
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:46 
<yunfan> ofan: 不是 帮我解个 一元三次不等式
<ofan> o
<ofan> yunfan: http://www.wolframalpha.com/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Wolfram|Alpha: Computational Knowledge Engine
<ofan> 自己搞定吧
<yunfan> ofan: 52949x^3 + 4293x^2- 1431x - 5300 > 0
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:47 
<yunfan> ofan: 就这个 你帮我求下嘛 我又没有matlab
<ofan> yunfan: http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=52949x%5E3+%2B+4293x%5E2-+1431x+-+5300+%3E+0
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 52949x^3 + 4293x^2- 1431x - 5300 > 0 - Wolfram|Alpha
<yunfan> ofan: 在看 想不到如此智能  这个肯定不可能是事先收录的 他要是能把数学这一块剥离出来提供个软件就好了
<ofan> yunfan: 装mathematica就有了
<ggarlic> yunfan: mathmatica
<yunfan> ofan: 那不是太贵了么
<yunfan> gnu octave行不？
<ofan> yunfan: 盗版
<yunfan> ofan: 别这样
<ofan> 没用过oct
<ggarlic> yunfan: 你不是要这功能么，wolframalpha后端就是mathmatica。。。。
<ofan> yunfan: 装啥清纯
<yunfan> ofan: fuck you
<ofan> yunfan: you are welcome
<yunfan> ofan: turn back
<ofan> 买早餐去
<huntxu> yunfan: 沒有
<alvin_rxg> 还有个 mathomatic ..
<yunfan> 那个是开元的？
<yunfan> 算出来这结果总感觉有问题
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:54 
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:57 
<^k^> imtxc: .. .. ..
<imtxc> ^k^: 一句就够了
<liemehoc> python的科学计算库搞不定吗
<^k^> imtxc, 我知道有一个是最小的整数，但我不知道这已经足够了。  18:57 
<yunfan> 果然是我人工计算有问题
<yunfan> 把原始方程输入进去 得出来个看起来靠谱的结果
<ofan> yunfan: 人肉计算？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  19:02 
<imtxc> ^k^: 你妹，终于好了
<^k^> imtxc, 你怎么知道这么多关于我的。  19:02 
<yunfan> ofan: 诶 刚才肯定人肉算了点问题
<yunfan> ofan: 经计算 如果用abs做个真空球 得半径9.3m 才能在空气里浮起来
<imtxc> yunfan: ....
<imtxc> yunfan: 乃好兴致
<yunfan> imtxc: 如果不用真空原理 那要么冒险用氢气 要么花钱用氦气  哥既是胆小鬼 又是穷吊死 只好考虑下真空方案了
<lucky_> #
<Meowoo> lua 如何获得一个table的个数
<Meowoo> a={...}
<Meowoo> table.count (a)
<Meowoo> 如此么
<Meowoo> 我的lua通不过哦
<ofan> Meowoo: #a
<ofan> Meowoo: 元素个数吧
<Meowoo> 对
<ofan> yunfan: ...
<Meowoo> table.count (a) 这个么
<ofan> Meowoo: 就是 #a
<Meowoo> 额
<ofan> (没记错的话..)
<Meowoo> for i=1, #a do .... end
<Meowoo> 这样子对么
<Meowoo> 不能过哦
<ofan> Meowoo: a是list 么
<Meowoo> awesome 的配置
<Meowoo> myTags = screen.tags ()
<Meowoo> 这个是啥呢
<Meowoo> 我刚接触
<Meowoo> 这个都不对
<yunfan> ofan: http://aoi.com.au/Originals/VacuumBalloon.pdf
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ {长度=>15.00 kiB, "type"=>"application/pdf"}
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • sudo以后是root权限吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444643 如图所示： MyCatch.jpg 为什么提示没权限啊？明明是root身份啊。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 GalaxyYun — 2013-06-26 19:31
<ofan> Meowoo: http://tylerneylon.com/a/learn-lua/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Learn Lua in 15 Minutes
<ofan> yunfan: 额
<Meowoo> ofan, 用过 awesome 么
<ofan> 用过
<Meowoo> ofan, 帮我弄一个
<ofan> Meowoo: 没空
<Meowoo> 如果是浮动 layout 的，加个 titlebar
<CyrusYzGTt> 没有， 轻量级的我只用过 e16
<Meowoo> 否则不加
<Meowoo> ofan, 懂得很快的哦
<Meowoo> 我弄了一下午了，也弄不好
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 莫做伸手党!
<Meowoo> 总是有个 titlebar， 换一个layout不能删掉
<ofan> Meowoo: 给我$1000,我就弄
<Meowoo> .............................................
<iMadper> ofan: 这个东西, 最多值100羊
<ofan> Meowoo: 那就100羊
<Meowoo> 就不能发扬一下 free 精神么
<ofan> 老子快饿死了，再free就没命了
<wsl> ihi
<wsl> hi
<iMadper> wsl: 你和wsj什么关系?
<^k^> wsl:点点点.  19:53 
<wsl> iMadper:没有关系
<iMadper> wsl: gaoji
<wsl> 巧合
<wsl> iMadper :???
<CyrusYzGTt> 估计是情侣
<wsl> 我是男人
 * ofan iMadper 又在勾搭男人了
<iMadper> ofan: 何苦
<ofan> iMadper: 何苦
<ofan> 我们要言论自由
<ofan> free speech!!
<iMadper> ofan: 自由呀, 你说啥都让你说的
<iMadper> ofan: 我有说过, 不让你说了吗?
<ofan> iMadper: 你这样是让我说的么
<iMadper> ofan: 我有不让你说吗?
 * ofan 打倒op阶级
<ofan> iMadper: 有
<iMadper> ofan: 随便说吧那你~
<liemehoc> yunfan: abs是什么
<liemehoc> yunfan: 塑料？
<iMadper> liemehoc: arch build system  或者  工程塑料
<wsl> 你们在聊什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 阿巴斯
<ofan> 或者放暴死系统
<CyrusYzGTt> 啊！鼻屎
<liemehoc> 塑料做真空球？
<liemehoc> 不是的吧
<ofan> 啊表射
<wsl> hello
<^k^> wsl:点点点.  20:04 
<wsl> 什么点点点？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 纠结的firefox字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444646 我在本地的.fonts.conf设置了字体用文泉驿微米黑，大部分的网页都显示正常，如下： 2013-06-26-195051_1280x977_scrot.png 但有的网页还是不正常。 2013-06-26-195100_1280x977_scrot.png 字体高手快来解决啊。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表
<^k^> 于 由 只是说 — 2013-06-26 20:11
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么nmap参数不同，扫描结果，也不相同呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444648 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo nmap -sF 116.27.129.56 sudo： 无法解析主机：ubuntu Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2013-06-26 20:21 UTC Nmap scan report for 116.27.129.56 Host is up (0.000040s latency). All 1000 scanned ports on 116.27.12
<^k^> 9.56 are closed Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 2.01 seconds ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ su …
<jiero> roylez 你现在有多么多欲望？
<jiero> roylez_ 欲望都市。。。上海
<roylez> jiero: 滚
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 12.04 待机(suspend)醒来后，无法调整屏幕亮度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444652 醒来后一下子亮度 变到最大，Fn + Home/End不起作用。 Thinkpad,显卡为NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [Quadro NVS 4200M]， 没有装NVidia官方驱动， 用的是linux默认的nouveau驱动。 当初，为了解决调整亮度的问题，在/
<^k^> usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d下创建了个文件52-nvidia-brightness.conf： Section "Device" Iden …
 * jiero 无限的受主席鄙视
<jiero> 南方很热吗？
<liemehoc> ubuntu手机的应用是native code吗   还是跟android一样跑虚拟机上
<jiero> liemehoc: 有驱动的就不是虚拟机
<liemehoc> jiero: 不是还有传说是跑html5上
<jiero> liemehoc: 。html5说什么也只是界面吧。。。
<liemehoc> jiero: js引擎驱动呗
<jiero> liemehoc: 没听说过。我不懂
<administrator> hello
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  21:37 
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: ibm.com/redbooks
<alvin_rxg> Title: IBM Redbooks (@ ibm.com)
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 关于VIM粘贴代码自动缩进问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444655 有的时候从网上看见一段好的代码粘贴到VIM上去可以就不能自动缩进了如图 查了些方法 ;粘贴代码时取消自动缩进 sett nopaste set pastetoggle=<F9> 可我在粘贴之前按下了F9还是图片上的这个样子 有什么
<^k^> 好的办法解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 haohao330 — 2013-06-26 21:39
<jiero> roylez http://item.51buy.com/item-197217.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 全网底价 3M 耳塞 1100 子弹型耳塞 隔音耳塞 降噪防噪音 一付装（2只/包）[价格 行情 报价] - 易迅网
<jiero> ¥0.80 的耳塞
<cley> 效果如何？
<jiero> 可以搜一下。
<cley> firefox提示说启动速度过慢，这算自我吐槽么？
<Relaed> ff 22么
<roylez> jiero: 渣
<roylez> jiero: 我不是给你介绍过好耳塞了么
<jiero> roylez 我有了。
<roylez> jiero: 哦，几个月了？
<jiero> roylez 但是用了一副而已。
<cley> Relaed: 是的
<Relaed> cley, 我觉得已经算快的了，不过以前的一些很赞的plugin木有了
<Relaed> cley, 比如fission
<jiero> roylez 1个月了
<roylez> jiero: 有呕吐感么？
<jiero> roylez 你。。。竟然会有呕吐感。。。怎么用的
<roylez> jiero: 你不是有了么？
<jiero> roylez 我曾经在外走路用，几乎没声
<jiero> roylez？
<roylez> $ <        jiero > roylez 我有了。
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez 脑袋没发烧吧。
<jiero> roylez_:  经济型耳罩 和 耳塞比如何？
<jiero> 好热。。。
<jiero> 不想是24度
 * jiero 感觉有32度
<OneTone> 东北真凉快
<jiero> 摸摸墙壁，还是自己手温度高些
 * jiero 摸摸棉被，还是不要盖了
<jiero> 不行太热了。
<lucky_> imtxc: 你上次教我那个屏蔽百度的方法在手机上可以用吗？
<lucky_> iMadper: 手机可以用上次那个方法屏蔽掉度娘吗
<iMadper> lucky_: 我没用过android, 问别人吧.
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 至今都在用bb
 * lucky_ 我该问谁呢
 * alvin_rxg 问苍天
 * jiero 没用过 android 同
<lucky_> alvin_rxg: 你知道吗？
<lucky_> October21: 你用android吗
<October21> 没啊
<October21> 我还非智能
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: .
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: redbook
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: en, 咋了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我也9780呢
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不过自从googlr reader废了，少了一大乐趣
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 很YY啊，红宝书
<Meowoo> 还没弄好那个问题哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 尼玛我找的老美又不在线
<Meowoo> knownbad<==这个???
<Meowoo> 他去贱身了
<mntcdrom> -online
<Meowoo> 谁配置过 awesome 的，改变layout会发射啥信号
<Meowoo> tag 的 property::layout 貌似不起作用
<Meowoo> tag.add_signal ("property::layout, function(t)...end) 貌似不起作用
<Meowoo> tag.add_signal ("property::layout", function(t)...end) 貌似不起作用
<Meowoo> 弄了一晚上
<iiipod> 。。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 老屁眼最近如何
<knownbad> 虾米？
<knownbad> 你乳头疼不疼啊？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 不疼  龟头疼^
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆还没回美国呢
<knownbad> 你不是奶爸吗？
<knownbad> 还没，她正在娘家闲着没事。
<knownbad> 不能让老婆回娘家太久。   闲着就想些烂屁眼的事。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 你知道就好
<knownbad> 你女儿一切好吧？
<knownbad> 你有没试试喝童尿？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 没有
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 她挺好
<knownbad> 唉， 楼下的也是女儿哭的乱七八糟的。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 正在发愁给同事买什么生日礼物
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我家宝贝很少哭闹
<knownbad> 男的还是女的？
<knownbad> 那好。
<knownbad> 就礼卷不行？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 不行
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 男的
<knownbad> 印度神油
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我买不到
<knownbad> 家里混些香油加辣油就行了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 怪不得你和你老婆不孕不育
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 印度神油用的
<knownbad> 你没试过？
<iiipod> 哇
<knownbad> 最近堂弟结婚了娶了个天津妹子。
<knownbad> 你改那什么烂nick？
<iiipod> 我刚刚来的
<knownbad> 不是说你。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我这是更新昵称
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 还有叫iiipod的这烂名字的
<^k^>  05:18
<Meowoo> knownbad, stms是他女儿
<ofan> 人呢
<ofan> 老色鬼
<Meowoo> 还老
<Relaed_> 大家好早啊
<^k^> Relaed_:点点点.  05:54 
<^k^> 人机合一说:zhcon --utf8 提示没有这个参数 13.04
<^k^> 人机合一说:zhcon 自带的输入法真...
<knownbad> stms是虾米？
<Meowoo> knownbad, 弄过 awesome 么
<knownbad> 没，但有性趣。
<knownbad> 你又手痒了？
<Meowoo> knownbad, 弄了一晚上，搞不掂
<Meowoo> knownbad, 他的文档太缺乏了
<Meowoo> 不是缺乏，是有，但看不懂
<Meowoo> 性趣??
<knownbad> 是啊， 你不是装机来看AV的吗？
<knownbad> 好似松鼠是用awesome你可以问他。
<knownbad> 或是吻他。
<knownbad> 我重新装机去。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-27
<mordory> hello
<^k^> mordory:点点点.  08:02 
<mordory>   > + 2 1
<mordory> ^k^:   > 2+1
<^k^> mordory:$SAFE=4 is obsolete
<^k^> mordory:$SAFE=4 is obsolete
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 看到一个僵尸进程， 怎么杀掉？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444675 用top看到这种情况: /home/thec/图片/2013-06-27 07:22:11的屏幕截图.png 要怎么查找出来并杀掉？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hope_smile — 2013-06-27 7:23
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 如果是新 client 我知道怎么弄了，是client的signal。打开一个程序，如果非 floating的layout就删掉titlebar，但是对已有的窗口不起作用
<eexpress> Meowoo: 多看wiki，irc这里bs伸手党的。
<Meowoo> eexpress, 看啦，看不明白才问的哦
<Meowoo> eexpress, 看了一下午和一晚上的官方的 wiki
<eexpress> Meowoo: 这点点东西，看不明白，，
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨好早
<Meowoo> 我只想知道 awesome 改变 layout 会发送啥 signal， 昨天弄了一晚 的 tag的 property::layout 的信号，不起作用哦
<Meowoo> eexpress, 我是笨额，指点我一下额
<eexpress> 你一个用户，配置一个wm，需要知道signal?
<eexpress> 你写wm?
<jiero> eexpress: 我周日看了一段 TED Talk，讲到如果你分享了一个主意，别人说不错，你的制作的积极性就会下降一点。
<eexpress> jiero: 这不绝对吧。有可能而已
<jiero> eexpress: 确实不是绝对，但是是一种肯定，满足感增多了
<Meowoo> 要啊，就是要我才痛苦哦。我要知道当前啥 layout，然后决定给不给 client 标题栏哦
<jiero> Meowoo: 。。。
<jiero> 各种各样的wm
<Meowoo> 现在弄到新 client 可以判断，但原有的不变
<eexpress> Meowoo: 去看ewmh规范，在freedesktop.com，明白这些事情，都是wm自己的事情，没道理要你来管理。
<Meowoo> awesome 就是可以啊，他的配置基本就是编程
<eexpress> 只能说明awesome根本不符合ewmh
<Meowoo> 折腾了半天，我现在搞到了，新增一程序，可以依据当前的 layout来改窗口标题，但我现在不知道怎么改原有的
<Meowoo> 应该是不符合
<Meowoo> 太灵活了
<sjd_zeus> wuwu..........
<zhuifeng> 人多哈
<sjd_zeus> now i use debian sid,but i can't use fcitx
<zhuifeng> hello
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 恭喜
<^k^> zhuifeng:点点点.  09:20 
<Tpwt> 我擦！！
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng: P:)
<Tpwt> 干嘛？
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: (+_+)?
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 再麻烦你一下， http://code.bulix.org/fst7dl-83835 我这么做哪里错了
<^k^> Meowoo ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<sjd_zeus> ...
<sjd_zeus> oh yeah.....
<sjd_zeus> 我的輸入法弄好了
<Meowoo> tag 的 property::layout 信号，貌似不起作用哦
<sjd_zeus> 昨天下班的時候，升級到了sid就走了，nnd,早上過來輸入法用不了
 * sjd_zeus debian sid的logo老土了，後悔了，能降級回去不
<pity> 有遇到过根目录只读的吗？
<zhuifeng> pity: 没挂载好
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 你可以手动换个logo
<Meowoo> awesome 的layout改变到底会发射啥子 signal 啊
<Meowoo> 试了好几个都没用哦
<pity> zhuifeng: 重启机器后几分钟使用正常，然后过几分钟就会那样
<pity> zhuifeng: 你怀疑是 /etc/fstab 挂载错误导致的？
<Meowoo> 逼得我去英文频道说英文
<Meowoo> awesome的配置太折磨人了
<knownbad> 你自找的。
<Meowoo> 现在新打开一个窗口，可以依据 当前layout加或不加titlebar，但改变layout，对原有的窗口不起作用
<knownbad> 再说学些英文没什么不好。
<Router2> Meowoo 你要是想折腾，可折腾的东西很多，不想折腾就没这事了
<Meowoo> knownbad, 额，但我需要 awesome 的多屏的特色
<knownbad> 你不是想出国卖屁股吗？
<Meowoo> xfce给不了我哦
<Meowoo> 不想哦
<jiero> 多屏幕特色
<Meowoo> 谁说我想了
<knownbad> 需要还是想要？
<jiero> 那是什么
<jiero> 想要比需要重要
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 否则就没人钻牛角尖了
<Meowoo> jiero, awesome 类似的工作区的 tag，俩屏幕互相独立， xfce的俩屏幕不能分开改变工作区哦
<knownbad> 没人能跟他比钻牛角贱。
<Meowoo> 我想在小屏放 xchat，在大屏上网
<Meowoo> 俩不在一个 工作区
<Meowoo> xfce如果不放在一个工作区，就不能同时看
<Meowoo> awesome 可以
<Meowoo> 但我折腾 titlebar
<Meowoo> ：）
<jiero> Meowoo: 那个不是显卡设置么
<Meowoo> 不是啊，显卡只是单纯把区域放大
<jiero> Meowoo: 指定某显示器对应工作区
<Meowoo> jiero, 是这意思，但 xfce不行哦
<jiero> Meowoo: 应该是x的
<Meowoo> 这我也折腾很久了，最后的结论不是x的事情
<jiero> Meowoo: 你看了那么多awesome文档，不看看X文档试试？
<jiero> 哦。
<knownbad> Meowoo: 还要不要月饼？
<Meowoo> 折腾了很久了
<Meowoo> 看了x的了
<Meowoo> 不要了
<knownbad> 给你儿子？
<iMadper> Meowoo: 你刚折腾还不够一个月吧?
<knownbad> 大人不要小孩要的。
<Meowoo> 现在不想吃月饼，吃一次，就提醒自己大一岁
<Meowoo> 现在我不过节的
<Meowoo> 啥节都不过
<knownbad> 你害你儿子啊？
<jiero> Meowoo: 你是ATI显卡？
<Meowoo> :)
<knownbad> 他真可怜。
<jiero> 没关系，传统消失就消失吧。
<knownbad> 还是寄盒给你儿子。
 * jiero 对传统毫无兴趣。。。
<Meowoo> jiero, 确实不是x的问题，x是单纯把区域放大而已，不能俩屏分开的
<knownbad> 等小孩长大让他们自己决定。
<Meowoo> 哦
<Meowoo> 这要 wm 自身处理的，至少我是这么理解的
<jiero> knownbad: 小孩初始的思维就和周围差不多
<Meowoo> xfce无论如何都做不了，改 x 的配置也不行
 * jiero 初始的思维就是为人民服务到死。。。
<jiero> lol
<knownbad> 错，你我都经历传统但都改变了。
<Meowoo> 上网查资料，看英文 man ，最后结论只能是wm的问题
<knownbad> 但大人不该剥夺小孩的生活经历。
<jiero> knownbad: 呃。其实我一直都不传统。。。
<knownbad> 你小时候穿裙子？
 * iMadper 至今, 每年都过儿童节. 
<Meowoo> 我继续折腾去
<knownbad> 还是裸？
<jiero> knownbad: 没有
<jiero> knownbad: 裸
<knownbad> 那就是传统。
<knownbad> Meowoo: 要我忘了也没月饼。
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
<Meowoo> 额，先谢了
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<Meowoo> 中国的传统早被扫四旧给扫去了，不过 knownbad 你是湾湾人，台湾人倒是保留了很多传统
<Meowoo> 春节越来越不像春节了
<knownbad> 也没，我不是那么传统。
<knownbad> 只我愿意给小孩多点体验的机会。
 * jiero 成长在共产主义小农雇员资本家组合式家庭。
<knownbad> 没必要让他们和别人不同。
<Meowoo> 小孩就该让他飞
<knownbad> 是啊。
<imtxc> iMadper: 问个问题，如果你不在电脑旁，在频道里面消息过去了好几屏之后，你是怎么看到某人 @ 你的消息的呢
<Meowoo> 但问题是小孩他自己不愿飞
<jiero> 。
<Meowoo> imtxc, 和客户端有关吧
<knownbad> 让他摔了回来再说。
<Meowoo> xchat 会有感叹号
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 中国的小孩，夹在两代人之间
<Meowoo> 父母想让孩子飞，爷爷奶奶辈不想
<Meowoo> 我儿子这一代是个夹心的一代哦
<knownbad> 要独立。
<imtxc> Meowoo: 就算有叹号，你也得往前翻好几屏幕找到那条消息啊
<knownbad> 这是父母能给子女的唯一礼物。
<Meowoo> 我想他独立，他自个不想
<iMadper> imtxc: C-r imadper
<Meowoo> 他不想要咋办
<knownbad> 没的选。
<Meowoo> 我现在都逼着他独立，他就是不想
<knownbad> 你迟早得升天的。
<iMadper> imtxc: 还有, 我的dunst会记录的, 如果我长时间不在的话
<jiero> 和人格有关
<Meowoo> 搞得我都像个八公了
<knownbad> 是很像你的个性。。。呵呵
<iMadper> 让孩子飞个毛, 自己选择
<Meowoo> :)
<jiero> Meowoo: 你的孩子可能是 http://tg.chouti.com/answer.jsp?type=2
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 凯尔西气质类型测试结果
<Meowoo> 额
<iMadper> jiero: 之前有个性格测试的, 最后给四个字母那个. 就是这个?
<knownbad> 缺了母亲可能也有关联。
<jiero> iMadper:  类似
<iMadper> jiero: 那那个叫啥呀?
<jiero> iMadper:  MBTI
<Meowoo> knownbad, 可能吧
<iMadper> jiero: mbti? 好的, 我去测试一下去
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩， dunst, 我需要的应该就是这个
<Meowoo> knownbad, 介绍个寡妇
<jiero> Meowoo: 。。。
<Meowoo> 不聊了，我折腾我的 awesome
<imtxc> jiero: 早上在马桶上思考了一下，我是不是有必要留个 yunfan 那样的大胡子， cc  eexpress MeaCulpa
<Meowoo> jiero, 他答应过的
<knownbad> 你是适合年纪大点的。
<jiero> imtxc:好玩，小胡子
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 年轻的嫌你罗说。
<Meowoo> 我有个缺陷
<knownbad> 鸡鸡太大？
<jiero> maplebeats:  去吧。
<Meowoo> titlebar对我来说，不是很重要，但我又知道确实可以做，但做不了，就感到痛苦
<jiero> Meowoo: 那么肯定是很大缺陷了，爱打人么
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆
<knownbad> 完美主义者。
<Meowoo> 知道能做，就想做到，做不到，有不是重要的，我就是没法放下
<Meowoo> 完美主义是不好的
<jiero> iMadper: 不要忧伤不要心急，我是4种人格
<Meowoo> 最后啥都做不了
<Meowoo> 把心思放在无关重要的事了
<knownbad> 你知道就好。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 哎，我换 xfce了
<Meowoo> 眼不见
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 中午一块吃饭？
<abinex> 各位老大，早
<jiero> roylez_:  Wacom 和冠 Bamboo Pen Medium CTL‐660/K0-F(数位板 黑色 1024压感)
<jiero> 599 啊
<abinex> Jiero早
<iMadper> jiero: INTP
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 怎么了?
<jiero> iMadper: 好多intp
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧~
<iMadper> jiero: 适合: 电脑工程师....
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<iMadper> jiero: 看来养鱼不适合我
<abinex> Imadper
 * jiero 是 INTJ INTP ENTP INFP
<jiero> 四者常换
<abinex> 额
<iMadper> jiero: gaoji...
<abinex> Lol
<jiero> iMadper:  特价小画板买给你女朋友么
<iMadper> jiero: 变成ex了
<iMadper> jiero: 而且, 我之前送过数位板了
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<Tpwt> 与非门，搞死人
<iMadper> Tpwt: 与非门, 不是很简单的东西吗?
<iMadper> Tpwt: 全功能门来的...
<jiero> iMadper: 哦
<Tpwt> 你会写驱动方程？
<iMadper> 啥叫驱动方程?
<jiero> iMadper: 送过了，你还拒绝她，还要NTR，世道难料。。。我
<sjd_zeus> 厕所有个水龙头漏电，本来贴了一张纸：“ 带电，禁止触摸！”我拿验电笔一试，果然 带电。 回到办公室、打印了一张：“你能尿 到这里么？我能！”下午开始听见惨叫，第 二天惨叫依旧
<iMadper|Jenkins> jiero: 四年, 送过不少东西的...
<iMadper|Jenkins> sjd_zeus: 撒娇帝, 你又不乖了
<jiero> iMadper|Jenkins: 你妹子是理想主义么。
<iMadper|Jenkins> jiero: 不, 比我务实多了
<iMadper|Jenkins> jiero: 像我这么幼稚的, 难找了~
<jiero> iMadper|Jenkins: 哦。
<jiero> iMadper|Jenkins: 我交谈多的妹子结果都是理想主义。。。
<iMadper|Jenkins> jiero: lol~
<iMadper|Jenkins> jiero: 就问他们, 结婚要不要买房, 就知道了~
<imtxc> iMadper|Jenkins: 结婚要不要买房
<jiero> iMadper|Jenkins: 那个。。。
<imtxc> roylez_: 结婚要不要买房
<iMadper|Jenkins> imtxc: 我的想法是不买
<iMadper|Jenkins> imtxc: 不过, 不买房, 就没有妹子肯跟我
<iMadper|Jenkins> imtxc: lol~
<jiero> iMadper|Jenkins: 我也是不买。。。我有了。。。
<imtxc> ....
<iMadper|Jenkins> jiero: 问题是我没有呀, 我爸妈有, 不过他们要住
<jiero> iMadper|Jenkins: 因为有房，所以要背债务
<iMadper|Jenkins> jiero: 多少年?
<jiero> iMadper|Jenkins: 一次付清了。
<iMadper|Jenkins> jiero: !!!!! 土壕!
<jiero> iMadper|Jenkins: 然后是等于父母的债
<iMadper|Jenkins> jiero: 不过, 山东那边, 一次付清还是可以的.
 * lucky_ 都是土豪
<huntxu> jiero: 土皇帝
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 去你妹
<iMadper|Jenkins> jiero: 我这边, 五环外都2.5w/m^2
<jiero> huntxu: 你都能买得起
<jiero> huntxu: 你1年就可以在这里买套房子
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: .
<iMadper|Jenkins> jiero: 买套90平米的房子, 直接250w, 还款要40年, 一辈子了
<iMadper|Jenkins> jiero: 等我终于摆脱房贷, 孙子都不小了...
<iMadper|Jenkins> jiero: 人生都过去了
<jiero> iMadper|Jenkins: 没关系，工资肯定会增长点
<iMadper|Jenkins> jiero: 所以, 我坚决不买
<imtxc> lucky_: 天地良心，你看见了么
<jiero> iMadper|Jenkins: 对
<huntxu> iMadper|Jenkins: 你不是覺得房貸是負債啊
<lucky_> iMadper|Jenkins: 你不是有房子吗？
<imtxc> lucky_: 今天是谁先提到妹子的
<jiero> imtxc: 我
<iMadper|Jenkins> lucky_: 我爸妈的, 跟我没关系
<jiero> imtxc: 踢飞你
<huntxu> iMadper|Jenkins: 按你這麽說美帝的人民都不幸福
 * jiero kick imtxc
<lucky_> imtxc: 我刚来，什么也没看见
<iMadper|Jenkins> huntxu: 人家负债也要这么多年?
 * jiero kick imtxc
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 壕
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 壕
<iMadper|Jenkins> huntxu: 人家负债这么多年, 买的是啥房子?
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 壕
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 壕
<maplebeats> iMadper|Jenkins: 一个妹纸说你有点帅是什么情况
<iMadper|Jenkins> huntxu: 在北京, 买的是五环外的破塔楼房
<jiero> maplebeats: 没什么，
<imtxc> maplebeats: 就是说不够帅啦
<jiero> maplebeats: 都说我是帅哥。
<iMadper|Jenkins> maplebeats: 那就是说, 长这么丑, 棍改
<iMadper|Jenkins> maplebeats: 长这么丑, 滚开
<jiero> maplebeats: 这么丑，滚开
<Tpwt> 有一个妹子要给我照片，什么情况？
<jiero> Tpwt: 没什么。
<maplebeats> 哦，搞得我差点产生纪觉了
<iMadper|Jenkins> maplebeats: 不附带表白的赞美, 都不是真心话
<huntxu> Tpwt: 要你發到irc給大家看看的
<Tpwt> jiero 没什么
<imtxc> iMadper|Jenkins: 那种是附带了拒绝的赞美吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 蛙豪
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 渣
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 壕酷啪
<maplebeats> 哎
 * jiero 以前被小女孩骚扰要合照
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<iMadper|Jenkins> imtxc: 这倒是没有, 有可能是有求于你, 或者当备胎呗
<maplebeats> 那我还要不要和她看电影呢
<iMadper|Jenkins> imtxc: 哄一哄备胎, 还是比要得.
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 死基蛙
<huntxu> maplebeats: 說我帥的每天都有幾個啊
<jiero> iMadper|Jenkins: 说道备胎。。。你丫不是还有个更喜欢的么
<imtxc> iMadper|Jenkins: slickreader 在我这里更新不能啊
<jiero> huntxu: 对啊。所以你就是帅
<imtxc> iMadper|Jenkins: 连当当壕的最新博客都错过了
<roylez_> imtxc: 想死就买
<iMadper|Jenkins> jiero: 啥?
<roylez_> imtxc: 有全额付款也可以买
<iMadper|Jenkins> imtxc: 我这里可以
<maplebeats> huntxu: 哎，第一次被人这么说，心情激动啊
<imtxc> ....
 * iMadper|Jenkins wc
<jiero> iMadper|Jenkins: 你不是还有个大二的孩子么
<Tpwt> 妹纸的话都是反的，比如：你好讨厌啊！
<huntxu> maplebeats: 看來你這輩子也不會超過幾次
<jiero> Tpwt: 妹子如果说我喜欢你，大概不是我讨厌你的意思
<huntxu> roylez_: 美刀還靠譜不
 * maplebeats 泪目
<huntxu> roylez_: GDP都成屎了啊。。。
<roylez_> huntxu: 靠谱，你能给我找个更靠谱吗？
<jiero> huntxu: bitcoin
<Tpwt> jiero 看情况罗
<jiero> huntxu: 黄金
<huntxu> roylez_: 那是別的比它更不靠譜
<huntxu> roylez_: 失業率的狀況昨晚有發布麽？
<imtxc> 又变成有钱人的话题了
<Tpwt> 欧元靠普不？
<jiero> huntxu: 一个好工作更靠谱
<liemehoc> jiero: bitcoin很容易就被庄家控盘
<liemehoc> jiero: 玩死你
<huntxu> Tpwt: 據稱法國發布的數據，gdp
<jiero> liemehoc:
<roylez_> huntxu: 失业率向来跟经济相关性不高。美国失业率爆棚的时候照样股市飙升
<huntxu> Tpwt: 是負的
 * gfrog_away 今年环法快开始了呢。
<huntxu> roylez_: 失業率下降才有去QE的可能啊
<Tpwt> 不关心
<roylez_> huntxu: 放心吧，猪都知道QE要嗝屁了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 自從爆出那麽多禁藥問題，就不看了。。。
<huntxu> roylez_: 多半年和少半年不一樣啊
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 药一直存在的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 现在这些没被查出来的，再过十几年也一样，全都完蛋
<huntxu> roylez_: 我不信如果Q2的GDP還是渣，會堅持去QE啊
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 你在奥体骑车？
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: .
<Tpwt> 我们老师说屎拉对地方就能提升GDP....
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 1小时30km，很牛啊
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 累吐了啊，下车都站不住。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我就說過你很快啊
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 你很快啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 30km是繞著跑圈還是咋樣？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 我之前巅峰时的avg才27,最多连续2个小时
<gfrog_away> huntxu: imtxc 怎么感脚话里有话。。。
<imtxc> lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 他今天不舒服，在找踢
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 我一个小时就完蛋了，最后一圈明显不行了。感脚还是心肺不给力
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 绕圈儿，跟操场跑圈儿似的
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 我这里的公园现在很适合跑步 lol
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 骑圈儿么？
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 奥园跑步也不错，不过不是我的菜，跑完脚腕疼
<imtxc> 想想都晕车
<gfrog_away> imtxc: .
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 花了 600 元rmb 买了个 wacom。
<iMadper|Jenkins> jiero: 兴趣不大...
<jiero> iMadper|Jenkins: 什么兴趣？
<iMadper|Jenkins> jiero: 没啥...
<freeflyi1g> jiero: 哦
<iMadper|Jenkins> jiero: wacom, 会被三棒子收购的
<freeflyi1g> jiero: 你赚到了啊
<Tpwt> 性趣！
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 等妹妹回来了就可以用了
<huntxu> jiero: 你買數位板幹嘛？
<huntxu> jiero: 畫畫？
<jiero> huntxu: 嗯嗯。
<jiero> huntxu: 我妹有画画的wacom屏幕
<gfrog_away> jiero: 壕
<freeflyi1g> jiero: wacom的东西linux下能用？
<gfrog_away> jiero: 买数位板
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 能。
<iMadper|Jenkins> freeflyi1g: 能
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 我的笔记本屏幕就是 wacom的
<jiero> 现在这个
<iMadper|Jenkins> freeflyi1g: gnome甚至把wacom的连接功能, 放到了标准的设置里面
<imtxc> jiero: 原来你才是壕
<jiero> imtxc: 呃？我一般都是二手的啊
<jiero> imtxc: 我的笔记本 $175
<Tpwt> 壕
<gfrog_away> jiero: 壕
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 花美刀的人，都壕
<jiero> imtxc: 靠，你去当工人去吧。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 我本来就是工人
<jiero> imtxc: 那快找
<jiero> imtxc: 找出国工作的那些
<imtxc> jiero: 我现在把你跟 abine 一起划为我的阶级敌人
<imtxc> jiero: 哪天哥翻身了就打倒你们
<wintrace> 新人报道
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • linux下eclipse怎么搭建三大框架 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444679 linux下eclipse怎么搭建三大框架 统计信息: 发表于 由 绫湘影 — 2013-06-27 10:37
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: roylez_ 謠傳摸摸有要裁員？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: Mokou roylez_ 我们降薪了，擦擦擦
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 從rmb降到美刀？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: RMB -> JPY
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 赞， jpy 要升值了
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 发现 ctl460一直是 499。。。差不多的东西。。。买了新型号没啥意思。。。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 已经裁了吧
<gfrog_away> huntxu: ovirt竟然用openshift放丫的主页。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: oops
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 很早了啊
<jiero> 工资 已经花完了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 中國區？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 国内访问无压力嘛？
<jiero> 现在全部资产下降到 6800 $
<jiero> ï¿¥
<iMadper|Jenkins> gfrog_away: 降薪了?
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 裁员 != 裁猴子
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 翻牆。。。
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Jenkins: 奖金裁一半儿
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 果然。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: kvm和libvirt也要放上去了。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 翻墙愉快，少年。
 * huntxu 攤手
<huntxu> gfrog_away: libvirt死活我不關心
 * gfrog_away 耸肩
<eexpress> gaoji?
<gfrog_away> huntxu: lol
<iMadper|Jenkins> gfrog_away: 上个财季的季报不是挺好看的吗?
<iMadper|Jenkins> gfrog_away: 各种增长呀.
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 反正乃有vdsm，跑不了libvirt的。
<eexpress> 2个对暗号的。
<iMadper|Jenkins> gfrog_away: 然后, 怎么就降工资了?
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Jenkins: 擦，降薪了肯定财报好看啊。
<imtxc> 奖金是什么？
<iMadper|Jenkins> gfrog_away: lol~ 也对~
 * gfrog_away 竖中指
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你就不讓我們自己實現個閹割的麽
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 反正只用qemu
<gfrog_away> huntxu: cool!
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 其实vdsm以前就是直接操qemu的，后来被帽帽硬塞了个libvirt
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 雖然還沒做。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 噗。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 难度很大哦少年。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: qemu有给libvirt开的一些方便之门。vdsm不一定搞得定。
<iMadper|Jenkins> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/254619
<^k^> iMadper|Jenkins ... ⇪ CASIO 卡西欧 EX-ZR200 数码相机 白色（12.5x光变、24mm广角、高速连拍） 799元包邮（限华北）_国美在线优惠_数码影像_什么值得买
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 搭積木吧，慢慢計劃就是
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 还有，一个host上 guest太多的话，vdsm本身的资源占用非常严重。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我們有終極解決辦法
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 这是渣python的错
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 听起来好强大
<Tpwt> Guset？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 嗯，加內存就行了
<imtxc> iMadper|Jenkins: 大变焦、广角 用不到啊
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 。。。
<iMadper|Jenkins> imtxc: 广角能用
<iMadper|Jenkins> imtxc: 广角必须有用呀
<eexpress> 虚拟动态sm? gfrog_away
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 问帅胡，他是vdsm的devel，lol
<eexpress> 额。又折腾摄影？ iMadper|Jenkins
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: vdsm      1849  4.0  0.8 3833092 552532
<eexpress> huntxu: sm公司的？
<Tpwt> 单反穷三代。。。
<imtxc> iMadper|Jenkins: 等黑色
<Tpwt> 苹果毁一生，单反穷三代。。。
<imtxc> Tpwt: 卡片好不
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 渣機器跑10台的效果
 * gfrog_away 说起来，自从上个kvm的manager走了之后，好久没有看到kvm的性能报告了啊，擦。
<Tpwt> imtxc 好吧。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 開了svm，注冊到ovirt，虛擬出來另外的host
<eexpress> 不好玩
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: lxc吧，如果你只跑linux
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 太邪恶了。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我幫公司省不少錢啊。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 我这host多的是，干嘛要用虚拟机。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 啧啧
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 因為我們不需要很大壓力，都是空跑，8G內存的host夠用了
<iMadper|Jenkins> freeflyi1g: arm32位, 性能太渣.... 怎么样都要弄成集群... 麻烦...
<jiero> Tpwt: 。。。单反摄影的
 * imtxc iMadper|Jenkins 和 gfrog_away 都暴露了帽帽有很多很多很多 host
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 拿台64G的，出來個15台虛擬host不是夢想啊
 * gfrog_away 目前只在测试的时候才开guest。。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 你当年考CCIE的资料分享下呗
<imtxc> iMadper|Jenkins: 你买的那个server，大约多少钱啊
<jiero> CCIE 是什么
<iMadper|Jenkins> imtxc: 少于1w刀.
<jiero> 。
<imtxc> iMadper|Jenkins: ......
<gfrog_away> huntxu: virtual host上有多少guest？ 乃们跑windows guest么？
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 哪方面的？
<iMadper|Jenkins> imtxc: 人家给报价的时候, 说不要告诉别人, 我不能说具体的.
<imtxc> iMadper|Jenkins: 我又不买
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我不管它們各自測什麽啊，只提供統一的host模板
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 除了那几本书就只有内部资料了，绑定机器了。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 啊，对了，ovirt最擅长干这个。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不過估計2、3台guest吧平均，就是給的內存小點
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 这么变态啊
<iMadper|Jenkins> imtxc: 跟你买不买没关系, 我答应人家了, 所以只能说, 少于1w刀.
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 书是那几本啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不跑windows還怎麽生存啊。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 必须的，国内培训班竞争太厉害，外加盗版太疯狂
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: TCP/IP路由上下
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 还有NP的几本教材，考试指导
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 书是英文得还是中文的
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 我这？我买的都是中文啊。
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 要考试了哪有时间啃英文书，必须是中文赶紧搞啊。
<Tpwt> TCP/IP路由是什么？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 好吧，书借我看看把
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 有空来拿吧
<freeflyi1g> eexpress: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-790314-1-1.html 买这个比较配你
<^k^> freeflyi1g ... ⇪ VERTU TI 纯黑 开箱 - 智能手机 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 不过好像有几本我拿回盛京了，我回家翻翻。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 明天中午去找你把
<Tpwt> 哪里的？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 我明天后天都在北航
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: ok。办公室里有本QoS和一本MPLS
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 啧啧
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: chh 上的很多东西比较符合 ee 的身份
<freeflyi1g> lol
<imtxc> 像这个 http://www.chiphell.com/thread-792331-1-1.html
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Olympus E-M5 + M.Zuiko 17mm f/1.8 木盒限量版开箱 - 器材展示和评测 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<hlps> 新人报道，中午好
<Tpwt> 哦
<iMadper|Jenkins> hlps: 早.
<iMadper|Jenkins> huntxu: gfrog_away: 我做了一个折衷, 用jruby
<Tpwt> 早个毛线啊！
<iMadper|Jenkins> Tpwt: 你新来的?
<hlps> 要吃午饭了
<iMadper|Jenkins> hlps: 早午合一饭而已.
<hlps> iMadper|Jenkins: 哦
<Tpwt> imadperljenkins: ？？？
<hlps> Tpwt: 没吃早饭
<Tpwt> 什么叫新来的？
<iMadper|Jenkins> Tpwt: 没见过你这nick
<yunfan> imtxc: 我有胡子只是因为我懒得天天刮而已 但是偶尔也会刮 你要专门留胡子 跟我不是一回事
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Jenkins: 折衷what？
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Jenkins: 乃不学java了？
<iMadper|Jenkins> gfrog_away: java和ruby, 我改用jruby了
<Tpwt> hlps: 我早上只吃了几个包子
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Jenkins: 乃不想当宇宙第一人了？
<hlps> yunfan: 不刮胡子，路过
<iMadper|Jenkins> gfrog_away: 要看少量的java代码, 然后用ruby调用java的native class
<hlps> Tpwt: 我吃了2个鸡蛋
<yunfan> hlps: 放真相来看
<hlps> yunfan: 切，要真相，不给
 * gfrog_away 怀疑世界上有没有从做bios，给kernel打补丁，写sql，做javascript，到前端画界面都通通一个人完成的奇葩。
<Tpwt> 偶们好像又学C，c++，sql，vb，html。。
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Jenkins: 你会被下一个维护者拍死
<hlps> Tpwt: c晓得，java会用
<Tpwt> 好像还有java和php
<iMadper|Jenkins> gfrog_away: 哪管死后洪水滔天...
<Tpwt> windows server 2003 。。。。
<yunfan> 那就是胡说八道
<iMadper|Jenkins> Tpwt: 会java你就是宇宙第一强人了.
<imtxc> Tpwt: 赞 vb
<iMadper|Jenkins> Tpwt: 同时还会php, 那你真无敌了
<^k^> 人机合一说:ruby代码可读性不错的
<hlps> iMadper|Jenkins: 哈哈
 * yunfan java是宇宙真理
<hlps> yunfan: java呵呵
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Jenkins: 管杀不管埋的主儿。
<Tpwt> 学这么多。。会挂的。
<iMadper|Jenkins> gfrog_away: 我觉得, kernel-qe组里面, 会ruby的, 绝对比会java的多
<hlps> Tpwt: 是呀，握手
<iMadper|Jenkins> gfrog_away: 我不想碰java, 下一个人, 八成也不想碰java. 我这是为民造福的好事情呀
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Jenkins: 其实吧，java看懂真心不难。就是不知道写起来难不难
<Tpwt> 到时后学成一锅就不好了。。。
<iMadper|Jenkins> gfrog_away: 对呀, 不用学就能看懂. 但是我不想写...
 * gfrog_away 正在看的书全书例子代码用java实现，俺只好捏着鼻子忍。
<hlps> gfrog_away: java很好看吧
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Jenkins: 不想碰应该拿C重写
<iMadper|Jenkins> gfrog_away: jenkins... 太大了...
<Tpwt> 好主意
<gfrog_away> hlps: 好看毛儿，打个hello world还要写一坨儿类再import一坨package。
<hlps> gfrog_away: 哈哈，输入有点儿多
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Jenkins: fork一个cenkins
<jiero> 1987年9月14日[1]中国第一封电子邮件是由“德国互联网之父”——维纳·措恩与王运丰在北京的计算机应用技术研究所发往德国卡尔斯鲁厄大学的，其内容为英文，大意如下。“Across the Great Wall we can reach every corner in the world.”——王运丰
<Tpwt> shell有人会写么？
<jiero> Across the Great Wall
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubantu，怎么运行网络客户端，求高手！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444681 新装ubantu13.04 但是 由于公司局域网络，打开网页必须下载singress.exe的网络准入客户端 文件，才能上网，现在就卡在自动下载singress.exe 那块，因为不支持exe,现在没网也不能改言 ，更不能装wine
<^k^>  怎么办 ? 统计信息: 发表于 由 duoduo_123 — 2013-06-27 10:59
<Tpwt> 虚拟机？
<hlps> Tpwt: ？
<Tpwt> hlps: 什么？
<imtxc> 帽帽断网了/
<hlps> Tpwt: 没啥，输错了
<Tpwt> hlps: 我擦！
 * gfrog 奇怪，ssl 突然断了。
<Tpwt> 这里有没有用nokia的？
<imtxc> gfrog: 刚才围观帽帽断网
<gfrog> imtxc: ...
<Tpwt> 是啊！一下掉了五个。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 一下你們全暴露了
<gfrog> huntxu: =.= 被你们发现了。
<hlps> Tpwt: 用nokia的功能机
<Tpwt> 我还以为都是马甲。。。
<imtxc> 5个都暴露了
<imtxc> jiero: 关键你怎么也跟着他们暴露了
<jiero> 现在真无语了。。。
<jiero>  http://www.babelstone.co.uk/Fonts/Han.html
<Tpwt> hlps: 不是
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ BabelStone Fonts : BabelStone Han
<jiero> 老外。。。
<Tpwt> 搞毛啊！
<imtxc> gfrog: iMadper|` 有关部门盯上贵司了
<hlps> imtxc: 要小心了
<Tpwt> 喝茶
<iMadper|`> gfrog: 咱公司的都掉了?
<gfrog> iMadper|`: 反正我掉了。
<iMadper|`> gfrog: ..
<eexpress> jiero: 死家伙，不说话
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<eexpress> 掐掐 jiero
<Tpwt> 叫你不挂VPN
<eexpress> gfrog: 你正常了！！！！
<hlps> iMadper|`: 上网需小心
<eexpress> 不阿慰了啊
<hlps> Tpwt: 我这儿VPN挂了
<imtxc> eexpress: gfrog 下线吃药去了
<gfrog> eexpress: 那个名儿被占了 @_@ 而且还没注册。
<eexpress> 额
<Tpwt> hlps: 代理呢？ssh,ftp,https....
<Tpwt> 不会全挂了吧？
<iMadper> gfrog: 帮你kick了你的away?
<hlps> Tpwt: 代理
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃在channel里踢了有毛儿用
<iMadper> gfrog: 没了...
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦, 也对, 得让freenode t了他
<Tpwt> linux怎么放DVD的iso镜像？？
<hlps> Tpwt: 播放吗？
<Tpwt> 嗯
<iMadper> Tpwt: 随便个播放器都可以的. 不行就mount个loop device
<Tpwt> 哦
<hlps> iMadper: 耶
<iMadper> Tpwt: smplayer刚试了一下, open dvd from file
<Tpwt> 可以放吗？
<iMadper> Tpwt: 废话, 必须行
<Tpwt> 为毛我不行。。。。
<hlps> Tpwt: mplayer dvd://
<iMadper> vlc dvd://path/to/iso
<Tpwt> 算了，我去试下，不行就重下
<hlps> 必须行
<jiero> eexpress:  买个 绘图板
<Tpwt> 下午考试，好累啊！
<jiero> eexpress:  拉你下水 http://www.amazon.cn/Wacom-%E5%92%8C%E5%86%A0-Bamboo-Pen-Medium-CTL%E2%80%90660-K0-F/dp/B003ZUX2PW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372300841&sr=8-1&keywords=wacom
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Wacom 和冠 Bamboo Pen Medium CTL‐660/K0-F(数位板 黑色 1024压感)-办公用品-亚马逊中国 [手绘板, 绘图板]
<iMadper> Tpwt: 网上大把的答案, 为啥不先 google一下?
<hlps> iMadper: 你得知道题目
<iMadper> hlps: 我说怎么播放dvd
<hlps> iMadper: 哦，搞错了，汗
<hlps> iMadper: b_b!
<Tpwt> 懒。。。
<hlps> Tpwt: man page
<iMadper> Tpwt: 别当无耻的伸手党
<Tpwt> hlps: E文不好
<hlps> Tpwt: 同不好
<eexpress> 不绘图，鼠标直接搞。 jiero
<eexpress> 绘图，去mypaint
<Tpwt> eexpress 用什么软件？
<Tpwt> 我只记得win用sai蛮好
<Tpwt> imadper 我不是伸手党。。只想起来了，顺便问下而已
<hlps> Tpwt: 没啥
<Tpwt> 话说最近微机百科的Https上不去了。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 大仙
<maplebeats> eexpress: 吃了没
<tryit> yunfan, 用openocd吗
<yunfan> tryit: 还没
<tryit> yunfan, 我一直用的好好的，今天设置时钟的时候总是提示出错……
<tryit> (gdb) 'arm11 target' JTAG error SCREG OUT 0x00
<tryit> in procedure 'resume'
<tryit> 'arm11 target' JTAG error SCREG OUT 0x00
<tryit> Polling target failed, GDB will be halted. Polling again in 100ms
<yunfan> tryit: 你是写c的？
<tryit> yunfan, c和asm混合
<yunfan> 我想知道纯asm写的怎么debug
<yunfan> 又没有debug符号 gdb能让他单步嘛
<tryit> yunfan, 用gdb的si或者openocd的s指令，都行
<tryit> yunfan, 初始化串口之后就可以printf了，就方便多了
<tryit> yunfan, 得自己实现printf
<yunfan> tryit: 只要能查看寄存器和内存地址 无所谓printf啊
<tryit> yunfan, 能查看啊
<tryit> yunfan, openocd的reg指令
<tryit> yunfan, info openocd里有详细的说明
<yunfan> tryit: 那就行 只是我想先看托马斯微积分
<Tpwt> 话说我发了很多福利啊！怎么能说我是伸手党呢？
<iMadper> Tpwt: 别人帮你查, 给你答案, 而你自己没有查. 不是伸手党?
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • vsftp 新问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444682 tcp_wrappers配置 stand alone模式下提供基于主机的访问控制的配置 tcp_wrappers使用/etc/hosts.allow和/etc/hosts.deny两个配置文件实现访问控制，hosts.allow是一个许可表，hosts.deny是一个拒绝表 在hosts.allow中也可以使用DENY,所以通
<tryit> yunfan, 一设置时钟就会让 openocd 服务器出错，太麻烦了
<jiero> 呃谔谔
<jiero> 割包皮是一定要做的对把
<yunfan> jiero: 我没割 现在能用
<huntxu> jiero: 你又不是Jews
<iMadper> jiero: 不是.
<iMadper> jiero: 多数情况下, 不需要
<yunfan> tryit: 是那个debug芯片的问题吧
<tryit> yunfan, 不知道，我现在在调试设置时钟的C代码，问题好像出在配置 APLL_CON 寄存器上
<ofan> awk能不能一次匹配多个模式
<jiero> yunfan iMadper  huntxu 哦。只是看到论坛里有一帖子
<iMadper> ofan: ||
<iMadper> ofan: 或者你写两个{}都行
<ofan> iMadper: 我有n个模式要匹配，要写很长
<ofan> 只有一个目标字符串
<iMadper> ofan: 那写到文件里 .
<tryit> yunfan, 没事的时候盯着自己设置的led流水灯发呆……也不错
<iMadper> ofan: awk '/abc/{blahblah} /fuck/{blah}' 这样?
<ofan> iMadper: 写文件太麻烦，这是个hook，每次输入个命令就执行一次
<ofan> iMadper: 不行吧
<iMadper> ofan: 为啥不行?
<ofan> 我想这样的 match -t 'abc' -p 'ab*' 'bc*' ....
<yunfan> tryit: 那就太无聊了 我想控制峰鸣器
<ofan> 只要有一个匹配就好
<tryit> yunfan, :-)，开个玩笑～
<ofan> iMadper: 要写的太多了
<iMadper> ofan: echo "abc\nfuck" | awk '/abc/{print "1"} /fuck/{print "2"}'
<iMadper> ofan: 哦, 太多了, 那没办法...
<tryit> yunfan, 蜂鸣器LED和按键都一样的
<iMadper> ofan: 我的想法是, 把awk脚本写到文件里免去
<iMadper> ofan: 你怎么样也不能减少代码行数的吧?
<ofan> iMadper: 这是个zsh hook, precmd, 每次prompt前执行，写文件不好
<ofan> 我写个py小脚本算了
<iMadper> ofan: ... 还不如 <<< 呢...
<iMadper> ofan: 或者__END__
<yunfan> http://item.jd.com/1014580100.html
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 猫的秘密necomimi套装5（necomimi白色+黑色+豹纹替换耳套）【图片 价格 品牌 报价】
<ofan> iMadper: 你那是生成代码
<iMadper> ofan: 写py脚本, 不是也要写到文件里吗?
<iMadper> ofan: 会比awk效率高?
<yunfan> ofan: 写py脚本就写
<ofan> iMadper: 是一个脚本，不是动态生成代码
<ofan> multi_match -t abc -p abc
<iMadper> ofan: 好吧...
<roylez_> huntxu: 确实是，而且有我们这个部门
<roylez_> gfrog: 降薪多少？
<gfrog> roylez_: half
<roylez_> gfrog: 放屁
<huntxu> roylez_: 你這種上班看圖的居然沒被開啊
<roylez_> huntxu: 谁敢开我，我现在还在拿 rentention bonus
<huntxu> 果然高層
<gfrog> roylez_: 壕席
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我上个月拿的是没以前多，不知什么情况
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你不觉得今年开始不往email里面发工资一览了么
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: sap渣渣，我偶尔还是看看工资单的
 * gfrog_away 擦，竟然是刚才连了2次freenode，我说肿么nick总是不掉下去。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 幫我想個解決辦法
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 嘛？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 兼容傳進來的參數
<gfrog_away> huntxu: hum?
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 可能是一個IPv4/IPv6 address，也可能是rfc 3986中的Host[:Port]
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 这个。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 好糾結。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃要肿么用这个参数？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 因為不傳端口的話會有默認端口啊。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 偷懒的做法就是继续往下扔这个参数啦，然后找其他模块擦屁股，lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 最關鍵的問題是，單純一個IPv6 addr和在Host裏表現的形式不一樣
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 就是多了那個奇葩的括號。。。
 * gfrog_away 太猥琐了。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我想用getaddrinfo跑一次，如果能成功就是ip，然後匹配.+:\d+
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 好tmd難兼容啊。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: v6就是很麻烦啦
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 好可憐，還得用正則
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃们的代码管理好严格呢。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何让linux旺旺与浏览器网页关联起来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444686 安装了linux版旺旺，但是在网页中点击旺旺关联时，总是提示找不到插件，关联不了，哪位高手指点一下怎么关联， 点击网页中的旺旺就能弹出旺旺窗口？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2013-06-27 12:49
<gnuwind> white-cn: in beijing？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我们一般是为达目的不择手段，不管效率，不管可维护性。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 感脚俺没事得多读读vdsm
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 私人潔癖...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我已经放弃洁癖了，总被人拉回垃圾堆里
<huntxu> gfrog_away: perl教的 lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 總有擔心，如果不好好寫，那麽過一個月就看不懂了
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: +1
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 你看不懂别人更看不懂，你的饭碗就稳当了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 啧啧。某些人哪管那些，任务完成就行了，不管擦屁股
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 學習了 :P
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: gfrog_away 啥叫Architect, 就是别人看是一坨屎堆，你知道哪里厚点哪里稀点
<huntxu> ^ 太真相了。。。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 大湿，德味。
 * gfrog_away 嗯，这次我没掉，阿米豆腐
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我离开hp的时候，老板叫我把去过的两个客户那里环境搭建的步骤写下来，我给他们留了一套diff出的 patch
<roylez_> huntxu gfrog_away MeaCulpa Architect是用来领导猴子在屎堆里面造地宫的
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 他们觉得很不爽，说这些太乱了，让我重写
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我就写了几十行天花乱坠的sed -i
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 他们就啧啧说牛了，我就走了....
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 于是他们高潮了？
 * white-cn slaps gnuwind with a bug list
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 高端
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我用一块方糖就能让我的蚂蚁搞出来
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你有做 Architect 的潜质
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 非也，我只是天生是人不是蚂蚁而已
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 哎，就这个道理...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 现在指挥蚂蚁，将来指挥猴子
<MeaCulpa> 恩，不错，努力的往圏外面拱
<void1> hp又躺枪了
<void1> diff出的patch只是结果，又不是步骤
<void1> 也很难作为以后的参考
<MeaCulpa> void1: Linux
<MeaCulpa> void1: config based
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-sues-fbi-access-facial-recognition-records
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: EFF Sues FBI For Access to Facial-Recognition Records | Electronic Frontier Foundation
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: EFF真是好样的
<MeaCulpa> 所有配置改完，重来，搞定
<MeaCulpa> void1: Unix才有步骤一说
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 下次我买 humblebundle 给他们50%
<void1> 不管是什么都一样
<MeaCulpa> void1: linux只有配置，没有步骤
 * MeaCulpa 当然RHEL死命往Unix那里靠呢
<void1> 希望留下的是为什么要这么配置，而不是配置之后的结果
<MeaCulpa> void1: 那我只能留下google关键字，那时我吃饭本领，不给
<void1> 如果要好好完成这个任务的话，当然需要把google出的内容给好好的整理成文档
<MeaCulpa> void1: 脑子里啥都没，只有搜索的嗅觉
<MeaCulpa> void1: 不是我的知识我为什么要留？
<void1> 这和谁的知识没关系
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: EEF是干啥的...
<MeaCulpa> void1: 人家不关心为什么
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 一个什么foundation，搅屎的
<void1> 这和做事态度有关系
<void1> 给个patch还自以为nb的做法，实在没法认同
<MeaCulpa> 美国人没有隐私可言
<MeaCulpa> void1: 人家要的就是结果
<iMadper`> void1: 用户还用知道为什么?
<void1> <MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我离开hp的时候，老板叫我把去过的两个客户那里环境搭建的步骤写下来，我给他们留了一套diff出的 patch
<void1> 话说人家要的是步骤
<MeaCulpa> void1: 老板不要为什么
<MeaCulpa> 我还原了我的步骤
<MeaCulpa> 仅此而已啊...
<MeaCulpa> 我脑子里真没东西，编辑配置的前面一步就是google...
<void1> 没事啊，要这样故意辩解肯定是可以的啊，只是对于做的这件事来说，可以说是很糟糕的呀
<MeaCulpa> 是啊，但是他们希望得到更糟的
<wiiw> 这个真心的  https://www.nitrous.io/join/xJyqIu0zVRw
<^k^> wiiw ... ⇪ Nitrous.IO
<void1> 这是一厢情愿吧，谁希望得到更糟的...只是碰上既然你也不想干，那也没办法啊
<MeaCulpa> void1: 衡量你价值的标准，也是越糟越好，要糟的不可替代
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 这是啥
<MeaCulpa> 哦，ruby sandbox
<void1> 嘛，这只是你自己随便说的嘛...
<nyfair> 武汉市高考状元在人人发了一条状态。。见图http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/82459b46gw1e60ud927ocj20c904ct8o.jpg
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<void1> 我是觉得，刚才的例子，与其说黑到了hp，不如说是对你更有minus
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我说话难道还要表达别人的意思
<MeaCulpa> void1: 那也只能minus你眼中的我，对我没意义，不是么...
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 这个支持 node.js python ruby Go , 4种语言, 比GAE牛吧
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 默认调色方案好眼熟
<ofan> nyfair: 我要哭了
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 嗯, ruby 可能是默认的语言
<void1> MeaCulpa, 嘛，其实和我也没关系啦。只是又看到你黑hp了 :D
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不用循环，polling的文件监控，是不是要用类似os的notify机制？哪怕是py?
<MeaCulpa> void1: 黑hp比较好，没人反对
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 比如我想模拟tail -f...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 什么？
<MeaCulpa> 就是不用我自己进程去监控文件内容变化
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac714700
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 宅男被褥两年不晒 遇火灾烧不透 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> 这是多少后代子孙的庇佑啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 只是你的代码逻辑上没循环而已
<MeaCulpa> .....体脂凝结因改易燃啊
<yunfan> py有inotify的裤 我们在果壳的时候用过
 * gfrog_away 我擦啊，啥情况
 * gfrog_away 今日不宜吹水，退散。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: inotify是kernel给的信息还是py自己另开进程完全监控？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: kernel啊
<yunfan> 你可以把监控到的事件都扔队列里
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 奥，我不懂的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哦...
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 不过得开进程听notify
<yunfan> 另外开个进程不断的阻塞取队列
<yunfan> 这样你的逻辑里没有循环 不过其实实现上是有循环的
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<wiiw> 底层都是循环
<yunfan> 就连poll本身也是kernel在循环嘛
<yunfan> 电路不也是  时钟不断循环输入嘛
<MeaCulpa> 有现成人家循环用，心里好受点
<wiiw> 宇宙就是循环
<MeaCulpa> ...打住
<wiiw> 电子绕着xx旋转
<yunfan> 错 电子没有旋转
<yunfan> 你那是传统理论
<yunfan> 现在都是电子雾理论了
<wiiw> 那就 太阳绕着地球被旋转
<yunfan> 这个还差不多
<iMadper`> 只有我一个人不稳定吗?
<MeaCulpa> ssh CompassPlus3 'enable ; terminal-length 0 ; show run'
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout
<MeaCulpa> 我擦
<yunfan> 不折腾 去写代码
<wiiw> 网络不稳定
<yunfan> 早写早超生
<wiiw> 上次买的那台超贵的防火墙坏了...在修
<cherrot> jiero, hello
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac714925
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ COS女装上传大耻度视频 28岁男老师遭逮捕 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<wintrace_> 下午好
 * gfrog_away 尼玛，2分钟断一次啊。
<hamlet> hi
<^k^> hamlet:点点点.  14:01 
<hamlet> 哈哈
<jiero> cherrot: 哈
<jiero> cherrot: 旅游一个月啦
<cherrot> jiero, 差不多
<jiero> cherrot: 拍了几十GB照片？
<jiero> cherrot: 找到几个女朋友？
<cherrot> jiero, 16G。。
<cherrot> jiero, :D
<jiero> cherrot: 这么少啊
 * yunfan 16G女盆友/
<cherrot> jiero, 就一个16G的卡。。
<cherrot> yunfan, ....
<jiero> cherrot: 传到手机上去不是
<cherrot> jiero, 手机坏了 。。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于选择哪个版本的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444691 之前发了一次，好像没发出去。就是想问一下官网上面原版镜像693MB的ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso和中文版701MB的ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386有什么区别。一个初学者应该安装哪个版本呢？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 travgc — 2013-06-27 13:48
<jiero> cherrot: 那就把卡拿出来！
<cherrot> jiero, 够了也
<cherrot> jiero,  1千多张照片 这工作量也不小了
<jiero> @吾却南飞: 在成龙主演电视剧《精忠岳飞》开机仪式上，成龙大哥豪言自己最适合演岳飞，可以从29岁演到79岁。有旁观者忍不住提醒他，岳爷就活到30岁。
<jiero> cherrot: 嘿 1个月啊
<cherrot> jiero, 20天  1200张
<jiero> cherrot: 呃。你很厉害呐。。。
<jiero> 连续旅行20天。没累倒
<cherrot> jiero, 有妹纸
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我Synergy装不上了，擦，升级不了
<jiero> cherrot: 和妹一起睡？
<cherrot> jiero, 青旅
<jiero> cherrot: 我不认识呃，虽然奶奶说有着东西
<cherrot> jiero, 青年旅社啊
<jiero> cherrot: 真不知道，以为就是旅馆一样的东西
<cherrot> jiero, 就是一堆人住一个大房间
<jiero> 【购实惠】西藏珠峰极致:拉萨/林芝/鲁朗林海/纳木措日喀则/珠穆朗玛峰双卧15日
<jiero> 6100
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。
<jiero> cherrot: 男女分开的么？
 * gfrog_away 今天又有吃的被偷了。 cc iMadper 
<jiero> cherrot: 话说你去哪里了
<cherrot> jiero, 有得分有的不分
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 上次是棒棒糖?
<jiero> 、么
<endle> 问一下，有人知道怎么读 ANSI 码吗？
 * jiero 没体验
<cherrot> jiero, 大理 丽江 香格里拉 梅里雪山
<endle> 比如 0x7ffd
<jiero> cherrot: 。好东西
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 一点儿吃得, 至于吗?
<jiero> endle: 那个是某个字的码？
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 难道是送快递的拿走的? 公司里的人, 不至于吧?
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 唉，总有不自觉的。
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 快递小哥不差钱儿
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 人家月入好几万
<endle> jiero, 我猜测是
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 公司里的人, 就为一点儿吃得, 万一被发现了, 都是同事, 多不好意思?
<imtxc> cherrot: 赞
<ofan> 怎么在 ${a##p} 用变量替换p？
<imtxc> cherrot: 旅游了一个月？
<cherrot> imtxc, 差不多
<imtxc> cherrot: 旅游一个月俩人一共需要多少钱啊
<ofan> iMadper: 城管来解答下
<iMadper> ofan: 啥?
<cherrot> imtxc, 4k多
<ofan> 怎么在 ${a##p} 用变量替换p？
<ofan> iMadper: 怎么在 ${a##p} 用变量替换p？
<imtxc> cherrot: 俩人？
<iMadper> ofan: 不会shell
<ofan> iMadper: ...
<ofan> iMadper: 废物
<cherrot> imtxc, 恩  20天多一点
<iMadper> ofan: 你会?
<ofan> 至少会点
<gfrog_away> ofan: 目测没办法。
<ofan> gfrog_away: 会不？
<ofan> 。。
<gfrog_away> ofan: 乖乖sed吧
<ofan> 有办法的，以前搞过，忘了
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 反正我认不全人现在。
<jiero> cherrot: 其实很便宜。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我就认识几个人...
<ofan> yunfan: 会不?
<cherrot> jiero, 相当省钱
<gfrog_away> ofan: =.=
<ofan> gfrog_away: sed太慢
<ofan> 要spawn进程
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔快来，砸sed场子的来了。
<jiero> cherrot: 确实。我花了1000元补贴家用。。。
<eexpress> ofan: 继续嵌套${xx}？
<ofan> eexpress: 试了不行
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 你丫丫的，sed awk都不分
<ofan> m(){local t=$1;local p=$2;echo ${t##${p}};}
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 难道 MeaCulpa 是awk党？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.04笔记本双显卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444692 我的本子呢是 ati hd6770独显+集成显卡的 可是呢我以前按过12.10的ubuntu 那时候显卡驱动安上就正常了 可是现在呢安得还是原来的，结果再进如系统的时候就出现了一堆的英文提示，我没有看懂 点了两下然后关了重启， 结果
<eexpress> $$的有一个啥写法
<^k^> 桌面上什么东西都没有，然后恢复也没有效果 然后我就重新装了，这次呢还 …
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 当然
<ofan> MeaCulpa: shell君会不
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 哦，这倒真木有太注意。看来神是sed党了。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: ee明显是perl党
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 这里用sed的, yunfan 倒是比较多.
<eexpress> sed不好意思叫党吧。最多是一小撮。
<gfrog_away> iMadper: ee是鹅鹅党，lol
<iMadper> gfrog_away: lol
<iMadper> ^k^: 真人在不?
<^k^> iMadper, 当你认为人工智能将取代律师？  14:23 
<iMadper> ^k^: ...
<^k^> iMadper, 休息一下..  14:23 
<ikk-> iMadper: 我在
<ikk-> iMadper: 有ruby的问题了吗? 我很空
<gfrog_away> ofan: 用{}括起来变量就行了？ 不是吧。。。
<iMadper> ikk-: bundle, 每次遇到不满足的依赖, 不能自己安装, 一定要自己手动gem吗?
<ofan> gfrog_away: 不行
<ikk-> iMadper: 可以打开 Gemfile 看看,把里面的 = 号改成 >= 号
<eexpress> ofan: 不带{}试过
<iMadper> ikk-: 然后就自动安装了? 好的, 我去试试看. thx
<ikk-> iMadper: 或运行 bundle upgrade
<iMadper> ikk-: 恩. 好.
<ofan> eexpress: 也不行
<eexpress> \$试过？
<iMadper> imadper :: vc/Jenkins/pathignore-plugin ‹master› » bundle upgrade
<iMadper> Could not find task "upgrade".
<iMadper> ikk-: ^^
<eexpress> ${y##$$x}
<ikk-> iMadper: 先 rm Gemfile.lock
<iMadper> ikk-: 好的.
<ofan> eexpress: 都不行
<ikk-> bundle update(1) bundle-update.1.html Update dependencies to their latest versions
<ikk-> iMadper: 我写错了
<jiero> cherrot: 毕业了，所以最后在云南留念？
<iMadper> ikk-: ?update?
<ikk-> iMadper: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 会一点点
<eexpress> ofan: 去stackoverflow算了。
<iMadper> ikk-: ok
<gfrog_away> ofan: a=a.b;m=".*"; echo ${a%%$m} 直接输出a了
<gfrog_away> ofan: 乃不会其他的地儿搞错了吧？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 叫我干啥？
<ofan> gfrog_away: pattern应该是glob
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 讨论下乃是神马党徒
<eexpress> 酷胖还要讨论？纯野兽党
<gfrog_away> ofan: 至少变量那么写没错儿吧。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：13.04 新立得里面搜索不到lamp http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444693 求助：13.04 新立得里面搜索不到lamp 2013-06-27 11-43-38的屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 by780g — 2013-06-27 14:27
<ofan> gfrog_away: 我这输出a.b
<ofan> gfrog_away: 你是bash吧
<gfrog_away> ofan: ...
<ofan> 我说zsh
<gfrog_away> ofan: 乃用sh？
<gfrog_away> ofan: 擦。
 * gfrog_away 退散。遇到异教徒了。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 燒死
<ofan> gfrog_away: zsh就异教徒？
<ofan> gfrog_away: 你不跟时代了
<ofan> 现在流行zsh
<eexpress> ofan: ● a="shit";b="it";echo ${a%%$b}
<eexpress> sh
<eexpress> 直接就可以嘛
<jiero> eexpress:  http://openclipart.org/detail/179502/mug-or-something-of-mug-shape-by-jiero-179502
<gfrog_away> ofan: 乃这个跟时代的肿么没法直接输出a呢，lol
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Clipart - mug or something of mug shape
<ofan> eexpress: 我要带模式
<cherrot> 大家公司的邮件服务器都用的什么软件？
<cherrot> iMadper, 有建议么？
<ofan> eexpress: ${a##sh*}
<eexpress> 啥模式
<iMadper> cherrot: 不知道用的啥.
<iMadper> cherrot: 直接发短信吧.
<eexpress> 效果太不平滑了。光影。 jiero
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你难道不是输出那样？
<eexpress> ● a="shits";b="it";echo ${a%%$b*}
<eexpress> sh
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不是..
<MeaCulpa> ofan: zsh把.*先展开了而已，和他们土人讨论啥
<ofan> eexpress: 我说b='it*'
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: it*也展开？
<eexpress> 变量里面不能带*ba
<eexpress> 吧
<yunfan> ofan: 啥事？
<eexpress> 你以为正则？
<ofan> 怎么不能带
<eexpress> 真没这样写过
<ofan> yunfan: 好事
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 虽然看起来变态，但是真能写成这样的。
<eexpress> ● a="shits";b="it*";echo ${a%%$b}
<eexpress> sh
<eexpress> 当然可以。只是真没这样写
<yunfan> ofan: 公事公聊  私事私聊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 废话
<eexpress> ofan: 一样，你看
<ofan> yunfan: 我跟你有啥私事。。
<ofan> eexpress: zsh不行的啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 他应该是开了展开了，我也开的，双引号要另外escape才行
<eexpress> 。哪你一边去
<yunfan> 那就快说  老子还在写代码
<stardiviner> 请问如何设置org-mode的变量org-agenda-files去遍历某个目录下的所有文件？
<ofan> eexpress: a=shit;m='sh*'; echo ${a%%$m}
<ofan> 输出shit
<ofan> bash可以
<ofan> 草
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 乃是说zsh在${}里又把*展开了一次？ 不是吧。
<eexpress> 那是zsh玩你。我一直不知道为什么要搞zsh
 * gfrog_away 异教徒们真折腾
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 先被zsh展开了
 * yunfan 不说拉倒  切window
<ofan> eexpress: zsh插件多
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 贵zsh真奇葩。那肿么写带*的字符串？
<ofan> 不是被展开了。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: print \*
<eexpress> ofan: 有拼音补全插件？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 啧啧
<ofan> a='a*'; echo $a; zsh里输出 a*
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: print "*"
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 和bash一个做法
<ofan> eexpress: 你没输入法？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 交互用和写代码分开，不是很好么
<ofan> eexpress: 有那插件，不过不想用
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 那乃看呕饭 ofan 加上了''也不行呢。
<ofan> 还有些动态补全，太影响速度
<ofan> 应该是$m没被展开
<ofan> eexpress: zsh还有各种hook,很方便
<eexpress> ofan: 没觉得需要shell搞什么。你要方便，花俏，去试试fish
<eexpress> shell就是用完就算了的。一个工具。
<ofan> eexpress: 我就是不爱用fish
<ofan> eexpress: 我是在写脚本，没用花哨功能
<ofan> 因为bash很多需要的特性没有，所以不用
<eexpress> zsh这也不行，那也不兼容，写脚本，岂不是难受？
<eexpress> 说一个特性，看看
<ofan> hook啊
<eexpress> 具体。
<ofan> eexpress: 别说服我了，没用
<eexpress> 我不说服你呢。没哪劲头。lol
<ofan> eexpress: 变更目录时的调用hook
<ofan> 显示prompt的hook
<gfrog_away> ofan: 写脚本必须sh啊。
<eexpress> 那种shell不能嘛。都有入口。只是你不知道
<ofan> eexpress: bash能？
<gfrog_away> ofan: 自己的脚本为毛还纠结shell，直接perl/python搞定。
<ofan> gfrog_away: 没办法，我给zsh用的
 * eexpress 小脚本bash，大脚本perl。没其他需要
<eexpress> 为了zsh，写zsh。。。
<ofan> 调用脚本要spawn进程，我这每次显示prompt都调用一次
<gfrog_away> ofan: 纯折腾，lol
<eexpress> 你没看fish的prompt多华丽？
<eexpress> 补全多华丽？
<eexpress> 虽然经常出bug。 lol
<eexpress> 插多了，bug都多的。
 * lucky_ 我怎么都看不懂呢
<ofan> eexpress: 我不要prompt华丽....
<eexpress> 我不浪费X。反正X一直开了。
 * lucky_ 你们怎么看待建筑行业？
<eexpress> 常规补全+alias补全+拼音补全。不知道 ofan 还需要啥 gaoji功能。
<huntxu> 还有拼音补全啊
<ofan> 这态度搞毛技术
<ofan> 邮件列表问去
<earman> 大家好
<^k^> earman:点点点.  15:03 
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 拜壕基蛙
<lucky_> earman: 你是干什么的？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<earman> 学生
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你的老域名丢了?
<earman> lucky_ 你呢？
<lucky_> earman: 大几？
<lucky_> earman: 我现在在公司实习
<earman> lucky_  没上大学
<stardiviner> 请问如何设置org-mode的变量org-agenda-files去遍历某个目录下的所有文件？
<lucky_> earman: 学什么的？
<iMadper> adam8157: 上午想跟你吐嘈来的, 现在忘了要吐嘈什么了.
<earman> lucky_ 现在刚学java
<iMadper> adam8157: 你来得太晚.
<adam8157> iMadper: Java?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是...
<iMadper> adam8157: 不过, 我在java和ruby中折中了一下.
<iMadper> adam8157: 改用jruby了
<adam8157> iMadper: 节操
<earman> lucky_ main方法什么的，刚学呢
<adam8157> iMadper: 你这太没有节操了...
<iMadper> adam8157: 这有啥节操不节操的... 我在ruby里面调用java的类而已呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 不然怎么办?
<jiero> cherrot: 到北京了？
<huntxu> iMadper: 你有op，所以你有节操
<eexpress> iMadper: 你比吕布还吕布。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 我没有呀.
<adam8157> iMadper: 胶水库比jruby iruby之类的东西靠谱吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 尤其是生产环境
 * jiero 突然想看 huntxu 发飙
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<eexpress> jiero: 看看你的wacom板子
<iMadper> adam8157: 你给我写那玩意去
<jiero> huntxu: 一直给我一种小孩子
<adam8157> jiero: huntxu 是谦谦君子
<jiero> eexpress: 我刚买，还没到
<earman> lucky_ 你这厮 在什么公司呀？
<iMadper> adam8157: 那玩意的依赖太难了...
<jiero> eexpress: 明天付钱
 * lucky_ 这里就不能来个像我这样的外行吗
<eexpress> 哦
<adam8157> iMadper: 我不会ruby, java, 更不会jruby...
<jiero> eexpress: 原来是中尺寸的，我想怎么这么贵呐
<lucky_> earman: 建筑 你多大
<huntxu> jiero: 我发飙就是故意sarcasm
<jiero> eexpress: 我买了个大约11寸笔记本的
 * adam8157 时隔半年博客复活 =,=
<eexpress> jiero: wacom的，都带专利费吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<adam8157> lucky_: 我也是外行
<jiero> eexpress: 不知道啊
<eexpress> 11“
<iMadper> lucky_: adam8157 骗你.
<jiero> eexpress: 嗯。很大，比我的笔记本还大
<earman> lucky_ 为啥对我感兴趣？
<eexpress> 。。
<jiero> eexpress: 22cm * 13cm
<eexpress> A3？
<jiero> eexpress: 有效范围
<lucky_> earman: 现在没兴趣了
<eexpress> 不大嘛
<jiero> eexpress: 那是笔可用绘制范围
<jiero> eexpress: 还有挺大的边
<earman> lucky_ 这就好
<lucky_> iMadper: 除外之外有外行吗
<adam8157> lucky_: 你不理我啊
<iMadper> lucky_: 外行超级多, 这里计算机专业的少呀
<eexpress> 没屏幕，没视觉反馈，不好吧。 jiero
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
 * iMadper 我都不是计算机专业的...
<adam8157> 我也不是, 羡慕学计算机的牛牛
<jiero> eexpress: 嗯，虽然是这么说你也可以不看啊，就像敲键盘一样。
<eexpress> 支持 iMadper 养水产熊猫
<huntxu> lucky_: 这里应该大部分不是计算机专业
<eexpress> jiero: 没习惯前，估计有点困难
<jiero> eexpress: 而且直接屏幕的还会被笔挡住实现呐。
<huntxu> jiero: 22x13是什么尺寸
<jiero> eexpress: 没习惯前，绝对困难。
<iMadper> eexpress: 你给我池塘/熊猫崽崽/水/饲料
<jiero> huntxu:  http://www.amazon.cn/Wacom-%E5%92%8C%E5%86%A0-Bamboo-Pen-Medium-CTL%E2%80%90660-K0-F/dp/B003ZUX2PW/ref=sr_1_1?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1372317052&sr=1-1&keywords=wacom
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Wacom 和冠-Wacom 和冠 Bamboo Pen Medium CTL‐660/K0-F(数位板 黑色 1024压感)-Wacom 和冠-价格 报价 图片[手绘板, 绘图板]
<lucky_> ima
<huntxu> jiero: 我是想问，是啥的标准
<eexpress> iMadper: 中华鲟。水中熊猫
<earman> 发广告者，万死！！！
<jiero> huntxu:  笔活动区域 	216.5 x 137.0毫米 （8.53 x 5.4英寸）
<imtxc_away> adam8157: 膜拜，更新博客了
<lucky_> iMadper: 至少是干这行的
<iMadper> earman: 谁是发广告的?
<jiero> huntxu: 数位板的
<adam8157> imtxc_away: 时隔半年, 我觉得太不像话就填了一下
<eexpress> jiero: 不错，用2个月，邮寄给我玩玩。
<jiero> huntxu: 似乎没有标准
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 两个月之后给妹妹
<huntxu> jiero: 难道各家随便调整大小？
<eexpress> 别不舍得
<eexpress> 。。
<jiero> huntxu: 嗯。
<lucky_> huntxu: 那你是干什么的？
<eexpress> 那我给你妹妹的照片。交换。
<huntxu> lucky_: 茶楼里打杂的
<adam8157> 铜球
<jiero> ？
<eexpress> 额。我看过的。记得
<eexpress> 蛋蛋动心了。nnnnnd
<imtxc_away> 话说
<iMadper> huntxu: 呸!
<imtxc_away> 有三个表弟要报志愿。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 你也配去茶楼?
<adam8157> imtxc_away: 表弟真多
<jiero> imtxc_away: 你家。。。
<lucky_> adam8157: 让我看看你的博客
<imtxc_away> 要不我忽悠至少一个去学贵计算机专业吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 上次, 情人节, 我误入王府茶楼.
<adam8157> lucky_: adam8157.info
<alvin_rxg> Title: Adam's (@ adam8157.info)
<jiero> imtxc_away: 忽悠去学游戏制作吧
<ofan> 尼玛 解决了
<adam8157> ofan: 好久不见啊呕饭 momo
<iMadper> huntxu: 一排巨漂亮的妹子, 穿旗袍, 鞠躬, 说欢迎光临...
<iMadper> huntxu: 那才是茶楼.
<eexpress> 看来呕饭搞zsh，搞出崽崽来了。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<lucky_> iMadper: 而且还没有说真话的
<eexpress> iMadper: ...你没经验啊
<jiero> iMadper: 旗袍不雅
<eexpress> 那哪里是茶楼
<huntxu> imtxc_away: 让他们去厄瓜多尔首都
<ofan> adam8157: hamo怎么不见了
<huntxu> iMadper: 那是天上人间
<imtxc_away> huntxu: ...
<iMadper> eexpress: 是呀, 没经验呀... 一壶一万多... 最便宜的3k
<jiero> ofan: 被踢了
<iMadper> huntxu: 真不是...
<adam8157> ofan: 他啊 比我还不常来
<lucky_> iMadper: 听说北京有天上人间，那地方是喝茶的吗？
<iMadper> huntxu: 还有弹古筝的呢
<eexpress> yo, 真高级
<iMadper> lucky_: 没去过...
<ofan> 我也不常来
<jiero> iMadper: 你去过了？
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout
<iMadper> jiero: 哪里?
<ofan> 没空扯淡了都
<adam8157> ^k^: 你也有脸说!
<huntxu> iMadper: 茶楼古筝都是假的
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。你说了你没去那里喝茶
<hlps> lucky_: 貌似听过，还在？
<^k^> adam8157, 是什么让你觉得我有吗？  15:16 
<eexpress> 这喝茶的，喝得心情澎湃吧。 iMadper
<adam8157> ofan: 实习了?
<huntxu> iMadper: 要么三弦，要么扬琴
 * imtxc_away 报志愿的事情，千万别参活
<huntxu> iMadper: 剩下的，都不配
<iMadper> eexpress: 这么贵, 怎么喝? 直接跑了
<ofan> adam8157: 算吧
<imtxc_away> 弄不好就是骂名滾滾
<ofan> 不过不实习也不咋来
<eexpress> lol 明显就不是喝茶的
<earman> 中国大学不上也罢！！！
<iMadper> huntxu: 不知道真假, 你可以去看看. 就在大观园对面.
<lucky_> hlps: 我不知道，我没去过北京
<jiero> imtxc_away: 反正只是为了以后找工作
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: http://www.591wed.com/expo-bj.php?src=229
<iMadper> earman: 那是你没见过大学里厉害的人
<^k^> freeflyi1g ... ⇪ 北京婚博会官方网站_北京最好的结婚展_北京591婚博会
<adam8157> imtxc_away: 让他们报外语啊经济啊空乘啊护士啊之类的专业, 他们会感激你的
<huntxu> imtxc_away: 都说了，厄瓜多尔首都，是最好的地方
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 给我看这个干啥。。。
<eexpress> huntxu: 啥方面最好
<huntxu> imtxc_away: 而且都是表弟
<adam8157> 有激情
<imtxc_away> 。。。。
<earman> 有多厉害？
<huntxu> eexpress: 自己百度
<jiero> iMadper: 厉害的人，但是其他的制度不可靠，所以多数不行。
<eexpress> 你这话都不说明的
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 给错了,应该给单身的
<earman> iMadper ？
<imtxc_away> adam8157: 如果是女生
 * gfrog_away 我之前告诉我弟弟妹妹不要去我吉，结果他们俩都不听，都去了，还都tmd学的CS
<imtxc_away> adam8157: 推荐什么专业会得到感激
<jiero> earman: 去吧，到底是你不能靠自己
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 例如 adam8157
<imtxc_away> gfrog_away: 膜拜 CS
<earman> jiero 什么意思？
<eexpress> 单身的，应该去鸡儿鸡儿斯坦吧。 支持蛋蛋去
<hlps> 推荐啥专业？
<jiero> earman: 看不懂就算了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕，米国通过同性婚姻法案了呢，乃赶快移民。
<imtxc_away> gfrog_away: 那当然是你弟弟妹妹看到乃非常豪啊，肯定想和你一样
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 膜拜cs
<gfrog_away> imtxc_away: 呸，我不是学CS的。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 没有通过啊. 那个法案只是平权, 同性婚姻的权利还在各州, 而且, 和我有个毛关系啊
<eexpress> 蛤蟆估计已经去了。 gfrog_away
<earman> jiero 难道牛成这样？
<lucky_> iMadper: 我也没见过，你说说呗
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃是壕基铛
 * imtxc_away 我家从我开始，永远不会有人去我读过的那个学校了。。。。
<eexpress> adam8157: 你真关心这些啊
<eexpress> 有激情
<hlps> imtxc_away: 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你刚才说，为啥zsh不行？？
 * gfrog_away 学CS真心没啥创意啊，学个EE神马的也不错。
<ofan> earman: 大小还得上的
<jiero> earman: 。。。人是在社会里生活的，你到哪里都不能完全脱离
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ${a##$p}; $p没展开
<hlps> gfrog_away: 人人学EE
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 不喜欢学EE, 太枯燥, 对我来讲
<ofan> 问#zsh的也没人知道
<imtxc_away> hlps: Interesting
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 哦，好像是啊
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我看看...
<ofan> 不过现在暂时不需要了，只是奇怪zsh为啥不行
<hlps> imtxc_away: 啥兴趣
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 理力不枯燥？电动不枯燥？热统不枯燥？
<hlps> gfrog_away: 没兴趣都一样
<adam8157> gfrog_away: CS不枯燥, 物理不枯燥
<ofan> earman: 大学还是得上的
<jiero> gfrog_away:  各种各种不想学就完了
<earman> jiero 不上大学怎么啦？不能同样活出彩吗？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 看数理方程直接跪了。
 * iMadper 去学ss吧.
<jiero> earman: 。你是那样，你就退呗。
<ofan> earman: 看你干什么工作了
<eexpress> 看到一堆不好学的家伙
<jiero> earman: 和一堆人说，每个人都应该不一样，结果被某些人笑话。
<iMadper> 错了, 是se
<jiero> 哈
<earman> 我压根就没上过大学！
<hlps> eexpress: 呵呵，，，，，，
<imtxc_away> iMadper: ss 是什么
<adam8157> earman: 没人说不好啊, 不要激动
<iMadper> imtxc_away: typo, se
<jiero> earman: 那又怎样？你就能否定大学？
<huntxu> imtxc_away: 我大国贸藐视一切
<eexpress> sex style
<hlps> imtxc_away: 同想问？
<jiero> earman: 钻水里去吧。
<hlps> eexpress: 好吧，笑了
<earman> 不说了
<ofan> earman: 还有，别从java开始
<ofan> 学点别的
<hlps> ofan: 恩
<earman> python好学
<imtxc_away> huntxu: 出国太远了
<adam8157> earman: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/254885
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 神龙 MFZ/ABC2 传统型干粉灭火器（2KG） 39元包邮_京东商城优惠_实用工具_什么值得买
<earman> perl实用
<ofan> earman: 关键得会写
<earman> 当然
<ofan> py的某些工程也不是那么好写的
<hlps> ofan: 俺觉得关键得懂
 * adam8157 afk
<ofan> earman: 数据结构算法什么的，得懂
<earman> adam8157 就你 发的广告！！！！！！！！！！！！
<earman> 刚学，小懂
<imtxc_away> earman: 顶你，打倒小广告贩子
<adam8157> earman: 我开玩笑呢
<eexpress> afk以后是不是代表屙屎的状态了
<earman> 可以原谅
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Dropbox无法运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444694 我在用Ubuntu13，在软件中心里添加了Dropbox以后，无法正常运行，先是提示输入提权密码，说Dropbox需要提升权限，然后紧接着又弹出一个对话框提示以下信息： Nautilus Restart Required Dropbox requires Nautilus to be restarted to function properly. 然
<^k^> 后上面有个Restart按钮，按了没反应，重新注销重启也不行，还是以上的现象 …
 * imtxc_away 小 akf
<adam8157> imtxc_away: 堪忧
<eexpress> akf?
<eexpress> 纯尿急啊。 imtxc_away
<eexpress> adam8157: 他这是带着键盘离开的意思。
<imtxc_away> back
<imtxc> eexpress: 才发现打错了。。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 最近没有值得去影院看的电影啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<imtxc> adam8157: 更加显示出捉鸡啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 小时代
<huntxu> adam8157: 渣蛋上不卖rosewill了貌似
<adam8157> imtxc: 捉鸡这两个字用得好
<adam8157> huntxu: 你又要入一把?
<huntxu> adam8157: 没钱
<adam8157> huntxu: 下一把买原厂或者filco吧, 衬得起你的身份
<jiero> adam8157 huntxu 你们都说没钱，我都不信
<huntxu> adam8157: hhkb =.=
<huntxu> jiero: 我没房子！
<adam8157> huntxu: 手感是噗噗噗的
<adam8157> jiero: 我没房子！
<jiero> huntxu: 你到这里来，买别墅！
<jiero> adam8157: 你也是
<huntxu> adam8157: 但是rosewill用得顺手啊
<ggarlic>  huntxu 机械键盘吧，hhkb太肉了，跟我几十块钱的dell差不多
<adam8157> huntxu: 我说hhkb噗噗噗的不好, 键位也不好
<jiero> hhkb是什么
<huntxu> adam8157: 但是我这两天在玩FC模拟器里的吞食天地...
<huntxu> adam8157: 果然红轴适合玩游戏嗯
<jiero> 。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 是的啊
<jiero> huntxu: 你怎么不玩格斗。。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: zsh真蛋疼~~
<huntxu> jiero: 我是智力型的，不是力量型的啊
 * jiero 以前最黑的是两个人用一个键盘
<imtxc> huntxu: 赞红轴
<jiero> huntxu: 你是没能力段时间处理信息吧。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 不是都说黑轴游戏么
<jiero> huntxu: 格斗也是智力
<huntxu> jiero: 因为RPG可以玩很久
<earman> 掉线了
<jiero> huntxu: 智力的范畴太大了。
<jiero> huntxu: 对打的也能玩很久
<huntxu> adam8157: 就因为小时候没有玩通关，一直记着
<huntxu> adam8157: 后来在模拟器里把很多都玩通关了
<adam8157> huntxu: 我除了实况还行, 其他所有游戏都是渣渣.... 小蜜蜂坦克大战啥的都是渣渣
<huntxu> adam8157: s/l大法
<huntxu> adam8157: 小蜜蜂照样通关
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 搞不了吧
<jiero> huntxu: 。这个感觉我倒是有过，玩通了天晴传和圣眼之翼
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我觉得应该可以的，StackOverflow问一定有结果
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 木有
<imtxc> adam8157: 或者去看新内裤的超人嘛
<jiero> huntxu: 洛克人Z s/l 打法，一点都不伤
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你问了？链接
 * adam8157 3.10还不发布, 被block到无聊
<jiero> huntxu: 到了后来，练出来了，不用 s/l都能不伤
<huntxu> jiero: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-aFH-c4Ctd6k/UciwHaVh5WI/AAAAAAAAPR8/gRtIKxzdUCE/w506-h281-o/65a60f20jw1e5se8df0ndg208w03wb2b.gif
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ t: image/gif
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/254815
<^k^> freeflyi1g ... ⇪ Victoria's Secret 维多利亚的秘密 年中促销 部分精选商品折扣$70 OFF _Victoria's Secret官网优惠_日常穿着_什么值得买
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: ...
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 这个适合乃
<huntxu> jiero: 我喜欢洛克人
<jiero> huntxu:  http://www.liero.be/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Liero - Official website
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 黑虎掏心。
<jiero> eexpress huntxu  roylez_  cherrot  iMadper 玩这个游戏 http://www.liero.be/ ，我初中带到学校去之后，到高中毕业都藏匿在学校电脑上。
<huntxu> 好强大
<huntxu> 6年呢
<huntxu> 你要是放个摄像头后门，都可以看好多妹子了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 没问，搜了 没有
<tryit> jiero, 话说俺们高中时电脑都是dos
<iMadper> ikk-: gemfile 里面, ~> 不是代表大于吗?
<iMadper> ikk-: 好象是, 强制要求这个版本吧?
<ofan> 在#zsh问了，没知道的
<imtxc> jiero: 你的nick是从这里来的？
<hlps> huntxu: then，现在呢
<huntxu> hlps: 啥？
<sunjun_> jiero what's up
<hlps> huntxu: 摄像头后门呗
<huntxu> hlps: 不是我
<hlps> huntxu: 哦，还以为你干过呢
<jiero> imtxc: 虽然不是
<ikk-> iMadper: 好像是
<jiero> 呃
<jiero> 孙军？
<jiero> 你是谁
<eexpress> adam8157: 人类清除计划。新片
<iMadper> ikk-: 怎么弄成是大于的版本都可以的?
<jiero> sunjun 你谁啊
<ikk-> iMadper: 为啥强制要求啊,改成 >=
<adam8157> eexpress: 不敢看恐怖的...
<iMadper> ikk-: 我也纳闷... jenkins的ruby都是强制的..
<huntxu> adam8157: 枕边有张脸
<hlps> tryit: 初中时候用dos画表格，，，
<eexpress> 又不是妹子。。
<imtxc> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6927e7a5jw1e4mq4swvfcj20c865cwyk.jpg
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<tryit> hlps, 唉，十几年前了
<eexpress> hlps: 额。蛮老了的？
<hlps> 然后高中就有鼠标了
<ikk-> iMadper: 哪个gem安装不上?
<iMadper> ikk-: 是太多了, 一个一个的安装, 手都疼了...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: zsh太花哨，ksh都能，zsh一定可以的，只是语法不一样
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 噶嘛，我看了半天的条幅灯和噶嘛灯，就没一个是甩动触发开关的。
<ikk-> 安装不上的gem ,什么提示? 是服务器没有那个版本了?
 * jiero 高中的高中，就是那么老了。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 搜风火轮
<iMadper> ikk-: 说啥  Make sure that `gem install rake -v '10.0.4'` succeeds before bundling.
 * jiero 高中时第一次网购，2004年
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 幅条灯有甩动触发
<iMadper> ikk-: 每个都依赖一次, 很麻烦...
<jiero> 那时还是直接去柜台打款
<jiero> lol
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 废话了吧。都不是甩动的啊
<hlps> jiero: 呵呵
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 不过山寨货都暴费电，一个月就不亮了。
<eexpress> 气嘴灯，才有甩的
<eexpress> 气嘴灯，不亮。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 幅条灯也有的。。。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 没用，纯卖骚
<eexpress> 条幅的，没，都手动的
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 乃搞个幅条灯自己搞搞嘛
<ikk-> iMadper: bundle check 看看
<eexpress> 之前买了30个噶嘛灯的。好眩的
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 我都不带灯了现在，嫌沉
<eexpress> 那结构，不好加水银开关。
<eexpress> 。。
<jiero> eexpress: 什么是 噶嘛灯
<jiero> google都没以
<void1> 辐条灯换电池怎么办？
<eexpress> 就是青蛙灯。
<hlps> jiero: 幅条灯？
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 为毛水银开关。直接铁片儿上焊个铁疙瘩就够了。
<iMadper> ikk-: 恩, 先等他这次跑完看看.
<eexpress> 拆下来就换了
<eexpress> 。。。
<void1> 好麻烦...
<eexpress> 你山寨的代表啊。 gfrog_away
<jiero> 。
 * jiero 说实在的，从来没自行车用过灯哈
<void1> 怎么这里那么多喜欢自行车的啊
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 乃那个真心不cool的
<yunfan> void1: 因为买不起四轮的
<hlps> 两个轮子的挺好
 * jiero 真心不觉得自行车很好玩
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 现在都流行激光尾灯，更亮更炫
<eexpress> 有cool的？
<void1> 那不是钱的问题啊
<jiero> gfrog_away: 我卖过
<void1> 自行车真的很好玩啊
<jiero> gfrog_away: 赚钱
<eexpress> 激光尾灯，买车就带了
<hlps> 自行车方便
<eexpress> 这方面，我比你高级 gfrog_away lol
<maplebeats> 找个重庆的女朋友靠谱不:(
 * gfrog_away 昨晚遇到一个脚脖子上挂灯的。这伙的前灯能晃瞎眼，尼玛我在他前面跑都被晃的睁不开眼。
<iMadper> maplebeats: 找当地的也不错
<eexpress> 是有。
<maplebeats> 自行车太危险
<iMadper> maplebeats: 深圳妹子不错的
<hlps> maplebeats: 靠谱，看好你哦
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 地下两道线那种嘛？
<eexpress> 我家2个都是这种。
<maplebeats> iMadper: 全送你
<maplebeats> hlps: 我是重庆人:D
<hlps> iMadper: 你在深圳？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 骚年
<tryit> yunfan, jlink写nand flash时 2bit/s ,  fuck……
<maplebeats> adam8157: 大大，摸摸
<hlps> 握手
<hlps> maplebeats: 握手
<void1> 重庆是坡太多吧，没人自行车
<hlps> void1: 太对了
<eexpress> 有米其林赠送的超级闪眼手电。 gfrog_away
<maplebeats> 压根没有自行车道。。。
<iMadper> hlps: 不在
<yunfan> tryit: 额 该fuck
<eexpress> 直接对抗大车远光
<hlps> iMadper: 在
<yunfan> tryit: 来 #linuxcn聊吧
<maplebeats> adam8157: 蛋侠
<adam8157> maplebeats: 擦
<eexpress> 超过10km的专用自行车道。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 最怕乃们这种手电
<void1> 就是现在污染实在太严重，不适合骑车啊
<ofan> #linuxcn
<ofan> 干啥的
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 自觉。别人不闪我，我不闪别人。
<void1> 强光手电又不朝着地上的都应该bs
<void1> be ee XD
<eexpress> 你bs那些开远光的司机吧
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 我说的昨天那个，我跟他是同向行驶
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 后来没招了，赶快跑甩掉丫了。
<eexpress> 啥那个？
<eexpress> 闪你后背？
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 丫没闪，就是很亮就是了。
<void1> 你们那么喜欢夜骑吗？
<eexpress> 。。没啥关系吧。难道是你心虚？ lol
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 我第一次发现身后打过来的光一样让我看不清前面的路。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于ubuntu版本升级与内核升级问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444698 1.ubuntu版本升级时， 内核也跟着升级了吗？比如12.04到12.10后，内核变化没？当然是用upgrade命令在线升级。 2.在ubuntu版本升级过程中（比如12.04到12.10），电脑上的资料会丢失吗？ 3.ubuntu版本不升级，只升级内
<^k^> 核，即编译一个新内核替换旧内核，而ubuntu版本没变可行吗？ 4.在内核升级 …
<eexpress> 。。这么强的光
<MeaCulpa> ofan: m=hit; a=shit; print ${a%%$m}
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 刚才看了下，说明还是globbing的问题...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 啥问题
<eexpress> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.eN6Aaj&id=20819100585 这效果 gfrog_away
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 炫彩骑士 自行车32变风火轮灯 双面条幅灯 四支架款 送电池-淘宝网
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你跑我贴的那个
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 只有*之类才有问题，说明是glob问题，不是替换问题
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 恩
<eexpress> 1.自动感应开关控制,灯有光感及动感双重开关.只在夜晚，室内，暗光，并且车动的双重情况下才会亮。
<adam8157> 在地铁上，他给一大妈让了座，大妈高兴地和他攀谈，问：“孩子多大了？”他说：“20。”大妈羡慕地说：“你长得真年轻，看起来也就30出头，孩子都20岁了！
 * yunfan 阿蛋的笑点好低
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神，我要提醒乃哦，在轮子上装这么重的东西对花鼓有损伤哦。
<imtxc> 花鼓是什么
<adam8157> imtxc: 中间那个
<gfrog_away> adam8157: “他”指的是乃自己嘛？
 * jiero 花了 1000多了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ...
 * jiero 花了工资可承受范围之外的资金。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 买啥了
 * gfrog_away 哦，年轻的壕基铛 adam8157 
 * gfrog_away lol
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 不年轻了啊... sigh
<eexpress> 碰不到吧。 gfrog_away
<yunfan> jiero: 你有从事银行业的潜力
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 大妈都说乃看起来30出头。
<yunfan> jiero: 来 #linuxcn
<eexpress> 山地车，在乎啥重量。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 转动影响。
<adam8157> =,=
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 乃的汽车不做动平衡嘛？
<ofan> adam8157: 你不是走了么
<adam8157> ofan: 去哪了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: set -o noglob 啥的都没用呢
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 可能是个bug
<jiero> adam8157:  wacom bamboo medium, 咖啡和蚕豆，插座＊2，筷子*10，碗*6，酒*4，笔记本散热器
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我去stackoverflow问
<ofan> MeaCulpa: lol 我在#zsh吻了
<jiero> yunfan: 。
<adam8157> jiero: 则在
<adam8157> jiero: 啧啧
 * gfrog_away 异教徒们遇到bug了，lol
<yunfan> jiero: 清净嘛
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 因为我记得以前这么写过，都可以的
 * gfrog_away 听讲座去，退散
<eexpress> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=16574145527&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1103240441:6:%B5%C6:20736ab2bb37d64159ad555ee9d40952&ali_trackid=1_20736ab2bb37d64159ad555ee9d40952&spm=a230r.1.17.14.l13gJj
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 字母风火轮 山地车气门芯灯 车轮灯 自行车风火轮 山地车风火轮-淘宝网
<jiero> yunfan 我现在连7000元都没了
<yunfan> jiero: 你好有钱
<jiero> 攒了半年7000元。。。
<yunfan> 我想的是700
<jiero> yunfan: 。
<tryit> eexpress, nand flash上的led流水灯跑起来了，呵呵
<jiero> 哦还买了一堆充电电池和闪存盘。
 * gfrog_away 还是得拜每天股市损失1万块不当事儿的壕基铛 adam8157 
<jiero> adam8157:  一万不当事
<jiero> adam8157: 你是开当铺的
<iMadper> adam8157: 拜!
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你才每天损失 混蛋
<iMadper> adam8157: 膜拜!
<iMadper> adam8157: 顶礼膜拜!
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我没股票账户 lol
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<eexpress> tryit: 看上面的url，加上测速，就是字母灯
 * yunfan 阿蛋逆市每天赚1w 好牛
<adam8157> yunfan: pi
 * yunfan 大空头阿蛋唯恐股市不跌
<adam8157> ....
<imtxc> 每天1w那不是得投 1000w 进去么
<adam8157> yunfan: 扯不过你
 * iMadper 一天愣是没配好环境...
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马，你们公司的游戏每天卖多少次？至少赚了$50M了吧。
<palomino|working> ......
<yunfan> imtxc: 做空嘛 都是借的呀
<palomino|working> 能赚$50M我早退休了
<imtxc> palomino|working: 膜拜已经赚了 $5M 的破马
<palomino|working> = =
<palomino|working> 有5M我也够退休的啦
<tryit> eexpress, jlink写flash的速度是 2b/s
<imtxc> palomino|working: 乃在什么地方啊到底
<palomino|working> 天子脚下
<eexpress> tryit: 2b? 这啥奇葩。。
<tryit> eexpress, bit
<yunfan> 估计是偏移设置有问题
<eexpress> 这没天理吧。
<tryit> eexpress, 是真的
<yunfan> 严重怀疑是偏移  tryit
<imtxc> palomino|working: 你在广场上班？
<ikk-> 投得越多,其他人解套越快
<palomino|working> 天子脚很长的
<eexpress> 我等11月，Ti出新的FRAM。享受下ram的速度。
<yunfan> 你现在可以买个stm32f4
<yunfan> 那个ram也不小
<tryit> 我的时钟配置也成功了，用 jlink 调试时老出错， 现在直接写入 nand flash ，启动了之后正常了，流水灯跑得欢快了，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<tryit> cc eexpress  yunfan
<yunfan> 额 很眼红
<eexpress> 加紧折腾，你还在初期阶段
<eexpress> 流水灯就乐得这样。lol
<tryit> eexpress, 主要是时钟配置折腾了我好久，不能调试，刚写道flash上才发现配置成功了
<eexpress> gfrog_away: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=16574145527&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1103240441:6:%B5%C6:20736ab2bb37d64159ad555ee9d40952&ali_trackid=1_20736ab2bb37d64159ad555ee9d40952&spm=a230r.1.17.14.l13gJj 这个舒服不
<jiero> palomino|working: 屁，你肯定赚了 $5M，不过是分给了好多人，你都忘记了
<eexpress> 时钟配置，刚开始的确都看晕。
<imtxc> yunfan: 你买了几个 led 灯
<eexpress> 但必须看懂
<palomino|working> 赚了$5M肯定卷包跑路了！ jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<eexpress> 破马，你再吹马，今晚就活剥了你。
<eexpress> 分尸
<jiero> palomino|working: 你说的可信吗？
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ee残暴度向主席看齐了?
<ofan> 标准的diff命令是啥来着
<palomino|working> diff
<demonkit> :)
<^k^> roylez_: .. .. ..
<eexpress> 这是嫉妒啊。 palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 这不科学
<iMadper> ikk-: bundle install的时候, 遇到没有的包, 是不是会自己安装?
<jiero> palomino|working: 你是最好的了，从来只是贡献马肉。
<iMadper> ikk-: 我这里不会诶...
<yunfan> imtxc: 忘记了 > 16
<palomino|working> 饿了。。
<palomino|working> 吃巧克力。。
<eexpress> nnnd 噶嘛跑了。都买了算了。
<roylez_> palomino|working: 马嚼巧克力？是黑泥巴吧？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 华为的狗找上我了
<palomino|working> 哼哼
<jiero> palomino|working: 邮寄些纯巧克力粉来
<palomino|working> 没有~
<eexpress> roylez_: 去吧。以后关笼子里面。
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐你被竞相追逐
<jiero> palomino|working: 巧克力粉 + 咖啡很好的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 呵呵，不一定是华为自己的
<sunjun_> demonkit 来python-cn
<jiero> 巧克力粉 + 咖啡 + 牛奶
<Meowoo> knownbad1, 不追阿翁了，追邓丽君了
<eexpress> 乐乐乐得屁颠屁颠的。 adam8157
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 有的狗乱量身份的
<palomino|working> 不爱喝咖啡/牛奶...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 触宝拨号把他的号码鉴定出来了，华为
<eexpress> 号码，能定公司？
<eexpress> 这泄密得
<iMadper> eexpress: 能定. 一个公司的号码段... 是个猎头都知道...
<adam8157> roylez_: 我接过华为HR的电话, 号码都被隐藏了的, 来电显示看不到
<imtxc> adam8157: roylez_ 膜拜
<eexpress> 那估计是骗子了。如果都知道的话
<roylez_> adam8157: 那是猎头冒充的，电话不好给你看
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 哦，不错
<adam8157> roylez_: 也有可能
<Meowoo> knownbad1, “白天听老邓，晚上听小邓”、“只爱小邓，不爱老邓”
<roylez_> adam8157: 弄了本英文的《道德经》看。中文看不懂
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 其实听措辞也能听的出
<adam8157> roylez_: ......
<iMadper> roylez_: 渣渣
<eexpress> 乐乐整天跳，你叫酷胖多窝心
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 很久之前的事情了, 当时还涉世未深
<adam8157> roylez_: 道可道非常道
<adam8157> roylez_: 道道道, 要要要, 流下来!
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。本来就看不懂
<eexpress> 下班最重要
<jiero> roylez_: 英文的是单一解释吧。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 是正解
<adam8157> roylez_: 英文是白话
<roylez_> jiero: http://www.goodreads.com/work/quotes/100074-tao-te-ching
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ Tao Te Ching Quotes By Lao Tzu
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】已经安装了phpmyadmin，浏览器仍然访问不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444700 装好了mysql 也装好了apache 2013-06-27 16_07_16的屏幕截图.png 最后装的phpmyadmin，但使用浏览器访问phpmyadmin依然访问不了 http://192.168.1.87/phpmyadmin QQ截图20130627162531.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 by780g — 2013-06-27 16:26
<Meowoo> 梦~里~梦里见过你，甜蜜笑得多甜蜜，是你，是你，梦见就是你，在哪里，在哪里见过你，你的笑容这样熟识，我一时想不起，啊~在梦里。
<Meowoo> 在哪里，在哪里见过你，你的笑容这样熟识，我一时想不起，啊~在梦里。梦里梦里见过你，甜蜜笑得多甜蜜
<Meowoo> 是你，是你，梦见的就是你，在哪里，在哪里见过你，你的笑容这样熟识，我一时想不起，啊~在梦里
<Meowoo> 还真是霏霏之音
 * iMadper marking Meowoo as spam...   Done!
<Meowoo> 邓丽君的歌听多了，好腻哦
<Meowoo> 有个程序，可以无需播放器，直接处理 音频显示 可视化 特效： projectM-pulseaudio
<Meowoo> 不过默认的设置，我的机器跑不动哦，我把效果调小了，才能顺畅
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 邓丽君能把那么腻的歌唱成那样，也只有她了
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我想如果她还在生，能把摇滚的也唱成那么腻
<Meowoo> 想象一下，她唱“死了也要爱”是如何的效果
<Meowoo> knownbad1, 你是不是邓丽君的粉丝哦
<ikk-> iMadper: 是的 bundle 会自动安装的
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 据说UbuntuKylin要搞壁纸设计大赛...? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444706 据说UbuntuKylin要搞壁纸设计大赛了,还据说奖品是预装UbuntuKylin的Macbook air 和预装UbuntuKylin的pad,phone,哇!有没有这么好啊!真想报名参加,期待ing... 统计信息: 发表于 由 kylinos — 2013-06-27 16:46
<ikk-> iMadper: 需要 rm Gemfile.lock 才会安装新的gem
<ikk-> iMadper: 我也很少使用 bundle 功能, 安装一次,使用好几个月的
<tryit> 啥命令能得到一个文件的绝对路径?
<tryit> 高手去哪了 cc MeaCulpa iMadper adam8157
<dan`> hello
<^k^> dan`:点点点.  16:56 
<adam8157> tryit: readlink -f
<iMadper> ikk
<iMadper> ikk-: 哦, 好的, 谢谢
<tryit> adam8157, 帅呆了
<adam8157> tryit: 过奖了
<jusss> iMadper: 安装arch，主板是efi，硬盘分区一定是gpt吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 不.
<iMadper> jusss: 首先, efi不稳定, 最好关闭.
<jusss> iMadper: wiki上有写？
<iMadper> jusss: 其次, gpt在任何时候都不是必须的
<adam8157> iMadper: 谁说的efi不稳定...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我说的
<iMadper> adam8157: 还有什么问题吗?
<iMadper> ikk-: 果然好了!
<adam8157> iMadper: jusss 支持efi的主板上, 传统bios都是模拟出来的, 只有efi是原生的, 你觉得哪个会稳定些?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不.
<jusss> adam8157: 可是不想要gpt
<jusss> adam8157: 可以efi mbr？
<adam8157> jusss: efi也认得到mbr
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的主板上, 开启efi的时候提示, 这是开发中的功能, 除非你是开发人员,不然你不该开启
<iMadper> adam8157: uefi之后才稳定一些的
<ofan> 这根固件有关系
<adam8157> iMadper: 你那太老了吧...
<iMadper> adam8157: efi真的只是早期的东西
<ofan> bios越来越不更新了，就不稳定了
<iMadper> adam8157: efi本身就老呀
<jusss> iMadper: 我的ami都没提示怎么关闭efi
<adam8157> iMadper: 好吧, 我说的uefi, jusss 说得应该也是
<iMadper> adam8157: efi/uefi, 不同的.
<adam8157> i
<iMadper> jusss: 你确定是efi还是uefi?
<ofan> iMadper: 你主板太老了
<adam8157> iMadper: 我晓得...
<iMadper> ofan: 对, 两年前得了, 所以我从来不开efi
<ofan> 我电脑也两年前买的
<iMadper> jusss: uefi的话, 你不需要gpt, 任何情况下, gpt都不是必须的
<jusss> iMadper: 没有efi boot选项，只有lauch filesystem from device
<jusss> iMadper: 跟bios界面很像
<ofan> uefi不需要gpt?
<iMadper> ofan: uefi完全支持dos分区表
<ofan> mbr就是兼容模式跑了
<adam8157> iMadper: 大于2T的时候
<iMadper> adam8157: 对, 但是 jusss 的是笔记本
<iMadper> adam8157: 单盘不可能大于2t
<jusss> adam8157: 怎么判断是efi还是uefi？
<iMadper> adam8157: 多盘超过2t, 不需要gpt
<adam8157> jusss: 啥时候买的
<jusss> adam8157: 今年
<adam8157> jusss: uefi
 * iMadper 通过购买时间来确定... 这都是玄学.
<jusss> adam8157: bios界面，没有efi boot，只有lauch a filesystem from device
<ofan> jusss: 界面没区别
<maplebeats> adam8157: 壕，能不能送个SSD来玩玩呀
<ofan> jusss: 你的肯定uefi的
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我都没有
<ofan> 否则你就被坑了，买5年前的机器
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你没有，但是可以送呀:D
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我买不起...
<jusss> ofan: 那我可以uefi mbr装arch？
<ofan> jusss: gpt
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你骗谁呢
<iMadper> 都说了, uefi完全可以用dos分区表, 你们就是不信
<ofan> 我uefi+gpt装的arch
<jusss> ofan: gpt如果还要装盗版win7咋办，
<adam8157> maplebeats: 卡里的钱都不够还信用卡的, 辛酸泪, 谁人知
<adam8157> iMadper: 我晓得可以...
<ofan> jusss: 直接装
<adam8157> pity: 你的域名丢了?
<ofan> gpt兼容mbr
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 来和哥哥做年初光族
<ofan> 你mbr保留个efi分区就行了
<adam8157> ofan: 混合要死人的
<iMadper> ofan: gpt那叫不破坏 mbr
<ofan> 也破坏的
<iMadper> ofan: gpt保留第一mb的内容. 所以完整的保留了mbr
<adam8157> iMadper: 也可以混合 也可以sync, 但是... 还是别了
<iMadper> ofan: 破坏个毛
<ofan> iMadper: 要写个efi分区
<jusss> iMadper: 那就和正常安装步骤一样就最后装grub时装grub efi？分区时创建个efi分区？这样就可以efi mbr？
<adam8157> iMadper: 也算破坏的... 有个未定义空间没了
<adam8157> iMadper: 勉强算
<iMadper> ofan: efi分区, 就是fat32
<ofan> iMadper: 我知道
<iMadper> ofan: 你dos分区分出来一个就行了
<ofan> 要加标记的
<iMadper> ofan: 对 ef标记
<dan`> 垃圾
<iMadper> jusss: 你都uefi了, 你还要grub干嘛!?
<ofan> 我就用grub uefi
<ofan> 有uefi版本
<ofan> grub2说错
<iMadper> ofan: uefi可以直接启动的.
<iMadper> ofan: grub没意义了
<iMadper> ofan: grub2也没意义了
<ofan> iMadper: 要loader啊
<iMadper> ofan: 不用.
<iMadper> ofan: uefi直接加载内核
<ofan> iMadper: 不用你咋定义内核参数
<jusss> iMadper: wiki不是说要装吗？…我没看懂
<iMadper> ofan: nvflash里面放变量呀
<iMadper> ofan: 你不懂.
<iMadper> adam8157: 那天我们组lxiang讲uefi了
<ofan> iMadper: 你才不懂，那个装载器太简单了
<iMadper> adam8157: lxiang真是大师.
<adam8157> iMadper: 大师个鬼
<iMadper> adam8157: 怎么了?
<adam8157> 他问我司工程师的问题就显示出小白了, 只能说中级别认识
<iMadper> adam8157: 你要考虑, lxiang的阅历. 工作半年多的一个应届生
<hlps> adam8157: 在哪儿高就？
<adam8157> 简单说几个上述中的误解, grub2不是没有意义, efi分区也不一定是fat32, gpt分区并没有完全保留mbr结构
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 这么多年了，在我看来Linux还是原地踏步 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444707 十多年前，Linux的拥趸们就叫嚣Linux桌面普及。可是十多年后，Linux还是那样，是一个小众群体的玩物。 Linux的现状是它自身的特点和它的一整套模式所注定的。Android用的是Linux内核，但Android能普及，Linux却不
<^k^> 能。 本人大胆预言，再过十年，Linux还是和现在一样，是小众玩物，或者更 …
<ofan> grub2相当有意义
<adam8157> hlps: 小公司
<iMadper> adam8157: 啥意义? ofan
<adam8157> iMadper: 多系统呢?
<ofan> iMadper: 内核启动不了咋办，grub2还带个命令行
<hlps> adam8157: 有名儿撒？
<iMadper> adam8157: uefi自己不能多系统?
<iMadper> ofan: uefi-shell
<ofan> iMadper: 那个要单独写装载器的
<adam8157> iMadper: grub2也相当与一个os, 你要硬说的话当然不用loader
<ofan> adam8157: 他说的那个就是loader
 * lucky_ 有谁用win8的
<ofan> grub2的一小部分功能
<ofan> iMadper: 你当然可以加shell,只要能写，写到最后就是个grub2
<iMadper> ofan: 这个我承认, grub2的代码量是内核的一半了都
<adam8157> iMadper: grub2也不简单是个loader的作用... 再说, uefi也启动不了某些系统, 而通过grub2能, linux16的那种
<ofan> grub也是带个小loader先装载grub
<iMadper> adam8157: linux16...
<adam8157> 只能说, grub2不是必须... 不能说没有意义
<lucky_> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/262628 这个是意思要收费的吧？
<maplebeats> hlps: 蛋蛋是在人见人爱的Canonical哟，是从伟大的rh跳过去的！
<sjd_zeus> lucky_: mirc是收费的
<hlps> maplebeats: 膜拜
<sjd_zeus> lucky_: mirc不过你可以去找个破解版的用
<iMadper> lucky_: 只能看出要注册, 不能看出来注册是收费的...
 * maplebeats 膜拜:D
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我就是手里没有op了, 有op, 乱叫的XXX nnnd
<jusss> iMadper: 每次从lauch filesystem fromdevice都说找不到文件，
<ofan> adam8157: 你没op?
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我错了:(
<sjd_zeus> 30天后就需要注册，购买lic了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 枫枫
 * ofan 打倒op党
<adam8157> ofan: 没有永久的了, 所以不敢欺负人了
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> cherrot: maplebeats 你俩终于在一起了
<maplebeats> cherrot: 兔兔
<ofan> adam8157: 上次看还有
<iMadper> adam8157: 只要我在, 你要op肯定给呀
<maplebeats> iMadper: ä½ 
<jusss> iMadper: u盘装个shell_x64.efi才能进入efi shell
<maplebeats> iMadper: 贱人
<jusss> iMadper: 这是怎么回事
<imtxc> maplebeats: +10086
<adam8157> maplebeats: 咩哈哈
<imtxc> iMadper: 矫情
<maplebeats> adam8157: 偶错了:(
<cherrot> adam8157, 你要XXX maplebeats ?  支持
<adam8157> ...
<maplebeats> cherrot: fuck you
<ofan> jusss: uefi固件一般什么都不带
<lucky_> 我的win8 metro界面连不上去网 有人知道是怎么回事吗
<ofan> jusss: shell环境也要加载外部的
<sjd_zeus> http://imagebin.org/262588 这是啥游戏呀
<lucky_> sjd_zeus: 用破解版是不是要先把现在这个版本卸载了？
<jusss> ofan: 那我可以把那个文件放到哪被它自动发现
<jusss> ofan: 总不能每次用u盘启动吧
<maplebeats> sjd_zeus: 彩虹岛？
<iMadper> adam8157: 我们组的人都走的差不多了, 再招人, 绝对没这水平了
<sjd_zeus> maplebeats: 不知道呀，才问你们谁知道呢
<lucky_> iMadper: 看我有没有ipv6？
<hlps> iMadper: 反正混
<maplebeats> sjd_zeus: 看起来像。。
<iMadper> lucky_: 貌似没
<abinex> Adam8157：e
<iMadper> hlps: 不!
<adam8157> iMadper: lxiang小伙儿确实级别高
<hlps> iMadper: 笑话
<iMadper> adam8157: 同龄里面, 算是很强的了
<adam8157> iMadper: 贵组又有谁走了
<iMadper> adam8157: lxiang
<iMadper> adam8157: 走了
<adam8157> iMadper: 贵组整体级别都比较高
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 咋，帽帽又走人啊
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 这不正常吗? 天天走呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 级别? 你说title?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 帽帽不挺好么
<adam8157> iMadper: 我的意思是说层次, 档次
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 没钱, 好啥?
<iMadper> adam8157: .. ....
<abinex> 不好混
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那我摸可以去死了
<adam8157> iMadper: 或者说IQ和EQ
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 贵摸有钱多了吧?
<iMadper> adam8157: iq... ... ... 这东西, 玄学
<ofan> jusss: 按照wiki 装grub2
<ofan> \rs: 咋都不来了
<ofan> 拿IQ鄙视他们
 * ofan compiling mysql5
<jusss> ofan: 哦
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 才几点就起来了
<adam8157> UTC:             Thu Jun 27 09:26:41 UTC 2013
<adam8157> US/Eastern:      Thu Jun 27 05:26:41 EDT 2013
<adam8157> US/Pacific:      Thu Jun 27 02:26:41 PDT 2013
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 还没睡
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/99795
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ INBIKE 英派 QG005 骑行内裤_天猫优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> 你们骑行的, 都穿着个?
<jiero> iMadper:  。。。内裤。
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 这个基蛙需要,我现在不骑行
<ofan> xorg的包好恶心啊
<ofan> 乱七八糟，bug一堆
<jiero> ofan: 抱抱
<iMadper> 你们真高级
 * jiero 觉得确实 xorg 很恶
<ofan> jiero: ..抱 iMadper 去，别抱我
<jiero> ofan: 嗯。你有臭味
<hlps> ofan: 能用就行
<hlps> ofan: xorg
<ofan> jiero: 你有骚味
<ofan> hlps: 不能用
<lucky_> iMadper: http://imgur.com/bfm4j4q 怎么就我一个人嗯
<^k^> lucky_ ... ⇪ imgur: the simple image sharer
<ofan> http://movie.douban.com/celebrity/1313751/photo/2017280538/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 郭敬明 Jingming Guo 图片
<palomino|working> ....
<yunfan> 看到个 ios app 包名是 com.oneleaf.theendescapecn
<yunfan> 莫非是 oneleaf 的作品
<ofan> 机器卡死了
<hlps> yunfan: 耶
<yunfan> ofan: 你认识这猴子？
<ofan> yunfan: 认识，他不认识我
<iMadper> lucky_: wrong server
<iMadper> lucky_: our server is irc.freenode.net:8001
<hlps> iMadper: 哦，哦，哦
<iMadper> hl
<iMadper> hlps: 你干吗?
<hlps> iMadper: 没啥
<hlps> 咱用的chat.freenode.net:6667
<lucky_> iMadper: hlps 到底是哪一个？
<hlps> lucky_: 新人
<iMadper> lucky_: both are okay.
<yunfan> ofan: 你怎么会认识他
<lucky_> hlps: y
<huntxu> gfrog_away: r'(?P<Host>.+?)(:(?P<Port>\d+))?$'
<hlps> irc端口是6667~?
<gfrog_away> huntxu: you made it!
<ofan> md cabal就是垃圾
<hlps> 恩，5：55了
<Unknown42467> 终于进来了
 * yunfan blow-regex.com:99999
<hlps> Unknown42467: 恭喜
 * gfrog_away 今天的seabios讲的真心不如昨天的UEFI。讲完了我该不明白的还不明白。
<xlucky> hlpslol
<hlps> yunfan: 喔耶
<iMadper> /2quit
<xlucky> 再也不用担心我的irc了
<yunfan> 这猴子怎么来给我扮鬼脸 ? ofan
<ofan> yunfan: 啥
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 问题解决了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 写成 ${a##$~p} 就可以，把p当成模式串
 * lucky_ 有人用gae吗
<ofan> 没
<huntxu> gfrog_away: yum要給我裝i686的包是怎麽回事
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我是x64啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 貌似版本問題
<jusss> ofan: / /boot is Label?
<jusss> ofan: or Directory File?
<ofan> 啥
<ofan> jusss: 看wiki
<jusss> ofan: / /boot /home
<jusss> ofan: ibus crash
<jusss> ofan: wiki write what is / ?
<ofan> jusss: 你问的问题都没法回答
<ofan> 也不知道你在问啥
<yunfan> ofan: 就是 ~是 {}里的转义嘛
<Meowoo> ofan,  Christ 和 Jesus 有啥区别
<ofan> Meowoo: Jesus Christ, 名字
<Meowoo> 哦
<Meowoo> 明白了
<Meowoo> 上帝叫啥名字
<ofan> yunfan: 啥转义？具体说说
<jusss_> ofan: pacstrap 安装系统不明白
<ofan> Meowoo: 没有具体名字
<yunfan> ofan: 我说你刚才说的那个意思就是我说的意思
<Meowoo> 貌似上帝的名字，是不能叫的
<ofan> Meowoo: 一般说God,或者Lord
<jusss_> ofan: fdisk分区 mkfs创建文件系统 那/ /boot /home是咋回事
<ofan> yunfan: 瞎指挥
<Meowoo> 本名，看一圣经故事，上帝有名字，但是不能叫的
<ofan> jusss_: 什么咋回事，你说的都啥
<yunfan> ofan: fuck off
<Meowoo> 不是 god 也不是耶和华
<chenchacha> 上帝的名字不能叫?又不是伏地魔
<yunfan> Meowoo: god jesus 都是上帝的 symbol
<Meowoo> 看书看的
<yunfan> 至于那个不能说的名字是 指针地址
<yunfan> 由于缺乏读写保护 所以不能随便说
<jusss_> ofan: sda1和/是啥关系
<ofan> yunfan: 瞎指挥
<Meowoo> 上帝的名字，人是不能直呼的，像中国封建时，皇帝的讳名
<jusss_> ofan: 都是sda1挂载在/
<ofan> jusss_: ....
<Meowoo> jusss_, sda1是物理的概念， /是逻辑的概念
<ofan> jusss_: 你白混这么久了
<jusss_> ofan: 分区 格式创建文件系统都能明白，但/真不明白
<Meowoo> sda1就指硬盘这设备
<jusss_> ofan: fat32的u盘有/吗？
<Meowoo>   /等指的是你的挂接点
<jusss_> Meowoo: 那有什么指令是指定哪个分区为/吗？
<Meowoo> jusss_, u盘你挂接到哪哦
<ofan> Meowoo: 内核参数 root=..
<ofan> jusss_: ^
<jusss_> Meowoo: 能接到/吗？
<Meowoo> jusss_, 这个你问ofan，我只懂得一些概念
<Meowoo> 你试一下额，我想系统应该有保护机制
<Meowoo> jusss_, 你试一下将u盘,mount到/哦
<jusss_> ofan: 还是不懂呀
<ofan> jusss_: 去搜下linux启动分析就知道了
<jusss_> ofan: /这些到底是啥
<ofan> jusss_: 只是个路径名
<jusss_> ofan: 有指令指定那个分区为root？
<Meowoo> 怎么还不明白， sda1是设备名，分区是分区，/是路径，也可以是挂接点
<ofan> jusss_: 说了，内核参数 root=...
<jusss_> ofan: 比如我fdisk mkfs后该干啥了
<Meowoo> jusss_, 你试一下将 u盘挂在 / 看看
<jusss_> ofan: …是啥
<ofan> jusss_: 设备路径
<ofan> 内核加载到内存后，有个最小的 / 环境在内存里
<Meowoo> 我想应该不可以，如果万一可以，我也想知道有啥后果
<jusss_> ofan: 那怎么创建这个设备路径
<ofan> 可以的
<ofan> 只要是能访问的分区可以随便挂在
<ofan> jusss_: udev
<Meowoo> ofan, 没有保护机制的么，把u盘挂在 / ，系统会有啥后果
<Meowoo> jusss_, 试试看，我不敢试
<jusss_> ofan: arch的iso有udev吗
<ofan> jusss_: 内核检测到设备后调用一些子程序，udev有一些脚本决定设备在哪个路径
<ofan> Meowoo: 跟正常的没区别
<jusss_> ofan: 我fdisk mkfs后用udev指定/？
<Meowoo> 哦
<Meowoo> 那我试试看
<ofan> Meowoo: livecd就是 全部挂在的u盘
<ofan> jusss_: 不是，这个是内核自动的
<Meowoo> 将 home 挂在 /
<jusss_> ofan: …
<ofan> Meowoo: /有一定结构和程序的
<Meowoo> ofan, 问题是 livcd的u盘本身就有系统哦，我把 /home的分区挂在 / 会有啥后果
<ofan> udev应该是个内核模块，记得
<jusss_> ofan: 那我安装时怎么指定/在哪个分区？
<ofan> Meowoo: 一般是找不到init
<Meowoo> 不是启动的时候挂，是现在在系统里挂
<ofan> jusss_: 先设置内核参数，一般安装时就自动写好的
<ofan> 还要写fstab
<ofan> 系统读fstab决定哪个挂在到哪
<ofan> Meowoo: 你可以chroot
<jusss_> ofan: 都没接触过内核…
<Meowoo> ofan, 我知道可以，问题是我就是想捣乱，把一个不可能的分区挂在/额
<ofan> jusss_: 安装向导指定挂载分区其实就是写fstab和grub的配置文件
<ofan> Meowoo: 关键你启动后不能卸载/
<jusss_> ofan: 那fdisk mkfs写fstab 就行了吧
<ofan> jusss_: fdisk不写fstab
<Meowoo> ofan, 额，酱紫，所以我说有保护机制。
<Meowoo> 不能直接挂载到/
<ofan> fdisk只操作分区表
<jusss_> ofan: 我手动写fstab
<ofan> jusss_: 那也行
<jusss_> ofan: fdisk mkfs 写fstab 然后pacstrap base base-devel，这样arch就装好了吧？
<ofan> jusss_: 装arch，看wiki
<jusss_> ofan: 看了
<jusss_> ofan: wiki不是我这样好像
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 啊，我自己把updates-testing給關了 =.=
<ofan> pacstrap是个脚本，就是在一个目录下写一些必要文件
<jusss_> ofan: 我还不想装grub，因为wiki上说用gpt，但我想mbr虽然我efi
<ofan> jusss_: 不装grub装啥
<jusss_> ofan: 装了grub也可能起不动
<ofan> jusss_: 不装你咋启动
<jusss_> ofan: wiki说的好像是gpt grub efi
<jusss_> ofan: 外接u盘启动
<ofan> jusss_: grub也能用在mbr
<ofan> jusss_: 装完了就不用u盘了
<ofan> jusss_: 你仔细看看吧
<jusss> wiki xiang man yi yang
<alvin_rxg> jusss: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *{M\/z,9*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<jusss> fan duo
<CyrusYzGTt> 为么给餿狗 做广告
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<Meowoo> 妈的，教儿子功课真烦
<ofan> ..
<ofan> Meowoo: 大叔
<ofan> 都有娃了
<Meowoo> ofan, 额
<Meowoo> 什么时候添一个
<ofan> 还早着
<Meowoo> 色鬼还没来哦
<sou_> 这里有色？
<Meowoo> 猫为什么总喜欢在键盘上走来走去额，太讨厌了
<Meowoo> sou_, 现在不色了，因为他找到妹子了
<Meowoo> ofan, 啥时候弄个白皮肤妹子额？
<ofan> Meowoo: 等有钱了
<sou_> Meowoo: 那就是光去色他妹子了  可怜的孩子
<Meowoo> ofan, 找个白人妹子，让她养你额
<Meowoo> 找个黑的也好
<Meowoo> 貌似我的语气会被骂种族歧视额
<ofan> Meowoo: 怎么看你都像猫叔
<Meowoo> ofan, 我本来就是猫叔啊，你比不上德国香肠，我一上，不管怎么改名，他都知道是我
<Meowoo> 他是间谍来的
<ofan> Meowoo: 。。。。。
<ofan> Meowoo: 以前你说不是
<ofan> Meowoo: 啊 被你骗了
<Meowoo> 我是喵呜
<ofan> Meowoo: 现在干啥，还是自由职业？
<jiero> 发现神雕侠侣键盘还算可以，啊，够力道，反弹力十足。
<Meowoo> 准备脱离，正努力中
<jiero> 算是薄膜键盘中比较好的了
 * jiero 没用过机械键盘。
<Meowoo> 啥是机械键盘？
<Meowoo> 非机械键盘没按钮的么？
<ofan> jiero: 你有骚味
<jiero> ofan: 对啊。
<ofan> 还对啊。。
<jiero> ofan: 你才知道。我和有东亚人种少见的体臭
<jiero> ofan: 。。
<ofan> jiero: 骚味？
<jiero> ofan: 恩。
<ofan> nb...
<ofan> jiero: 不洗澡？
<Meowoo> 你怎么闻到的？难道你们俩坐一起，还得用irc来聊天?
<Meowoo> 你们俩还真奇芭
<Meowoo> 笔电的键盘总是解决不了数字键盘的问题，貌似ibm曾出过一个变形的笔记本。
<Meowoo> 没用过，但广告看过
<CyrusYzGTt> 应该说她们有多无聊，多闷骚
<ofan> Meowoo: ...
<ofan> Meowoo: 他先说我的
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 她们???
<ofan> 我只是补上
<Meowoo> 额
<CyrusYzGTt> hmm...
<ggarlic> Meowoo: 十五寸笔记本普遍都有数字键盘吧
<Meowoo> 那我就不清楚了，我第一次用笔电，而且是十寸的
<Meowoo> 我用得，要数字的就痛苦，想起以前ibm曾经有个笔记本电脑可以变形，键盘可以变大
<Meowoo> 不用的时候又可以缩回去
<Meowoo> 曾经有个广告...
<Meowoo> 外面有铃声，不知道是不是什么警报
<Meowoo> 没听过有什么广播要弄什么演习。
<Meowoo> 又响了
<Meowoo> 我去看看
<Meowoo> 隔壁大院响的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 笔记本跑1004太热了，风扇一直维持高转速 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444712 是否集成显卡的笔记本好些？哪位大侠的笔记本没有过热和风扇狂转的问题？ 夏天真是热啊，debian, mint, xubuntu会不会好一些？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 systhinker — 2013-06-27 20:02
<Meowoo> 笔电电池只能用2小时多正常么
<Meowoo> 十寸的
<Meowoo> 感觉好费电哦
<iMadper> Meowoo: 电池有容量的.
<iMadper> Meowoo: 可能你的电池本身容量就小.
<Meowoo> 我知道哦，只是这容量也太小了
<Meowoo> 你的呢
<iMadper> Meowoo: 电池也分几芯的.
<Meowoo> 大概用多久
<Meowoo> 这我全不懂
<iMadper> Meowoo: 从来不用电池, 从来用电源.
<Meowoo> 用电源，那电池要拆么？
<iMadper> Meowoo: 常见的电池里面, 其实是好几节电池.
<Meowoo> 哦
<iMadper> Meowoo: 不用呀. 为啥需要拆
<iMadper> Meowoo: 18650电池
<Meowoo> 不会充爆么
<Meowoo> ofan, 说会充爆的
<jiero> ofan: 洗澡也除不去
<iMadper> Meowoo: 电池都有保护板的
<Meowoo> 还有，睡着看毛片还得连着线啊
<Meowoo> 额，酱紫额
<jiero> Meowoo: 看你干嘛用了
<iMadper> Meowoo: 锂离子电池容易爆, 锂聚合物电池一般不会
<iMadper> Meowoo: 不过, 常见的用18650的, 都是锂离子
<jiero> Meowoo: 如果看普通pdf，写文本，atom的就算是最低的电池也能撑4小时以上
<Meowoo> jiero, 酱紫哦，我听歌，用 chrome，也用 firefox
<ofan> 谁还用atom
<Meowoo> 看视频
<Meowoo> 我啊
<ofan> 垃圾u
<jiero> ofan: 很多
<jiero> ofan: 小东西足够了
<iMadper> ofan: 老上网本
<jiero> ofan: 和手机差不多就是吧
<ofan> atom都不如现在手机cpu
<jiero> ofan: 不如新的
<ofan> jiero: 差多了
<Meowoo> 我得下了
<Meowoo> 没电了
<ofan> Meowoo: .....
<ofan> Meowoo: 猫叔你太逗了
<ofan> 擦 跑这么快
<jiero> 。
<jiero> ofan: 小孩子
<iMadper> meowoo是不是就是那个qt开发?
<jiero> iMadper: 你到家了？
<iMadper> jiero: 是呀~
<iMadper> jiero: 继续折腾jenkins
<jiero> iMadper: 你现在脱离人群了对把，从ENTP变INTP了。
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 差不多
<jiero> iMadper: 恩，辛苦你了
<iMadper> jiero: 怎么会辛苦?
<iMadper> jiero: 这样不是更轻松吗?
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 你不觉得吗?
<jiero> iMadper: 。未必
<iMadper> jiero: 省去了face-to-face的社交
<Meowoo> 额，标签写明了，我的是 3芯锂离子电池
<iMadper> jiero: 在这里, 别人跟你说话, 想回就回, 不想回就当没看到.
<iMadper> Meowoo: 那就是三节电池而已
<jiero> iMadper: 也是。
<jiero> Meowoo: 22wh
<jiero> 最高容量
<Meowoo> 哦，那2小时的电量正常么？
<iMadper> jiero: http://baike.baidu.com/view/2914344.htm
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 18650_百度百科
<jiero> Meowoo: 正常
<iMadper> jiero: 发错人了
<iMadper> Meowoo: http://baike.baidu.com/view/2914344.htm
<Meowoo> 额，那就好
<iMadper> Meowoo: http://baike.baidu.com/picview/2914344/2914344/0/730e0cf3d7ca7bcb2f3defdfbe096b63f724a8ff.html#albumindex=0&picindex=2   你的电池里面, 就是三节这个
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 图片_百度百科
<jiero> Meowoo: 装 powertop，看看有没有过分吃能量的。我知道 二天后
<jusss> iMadper: how big it's to use usb stick install arch?
<jiero> Meowoo:  eth1 影响可能很大
<iMadper> jusss: rtfm!
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 锂离子会充爆么？
<iMadper> jusss: 你丫来这里都一年了, 还问这种弱智问题
<jiero> Meowoo: 如果你无线？
<jusss> iMadper: ... iso use net
 * iMadper 
<jusss> iMadper: 2M ,
 * iMadper will kick all `伸手党`!
 * ofan 重装cabal第n遍
<xlucky> 有人清理过sd卡吗
<jusss> iMadper: you don't understand my question
<ofan> jusss: 你丫来这里都一年了, 还问这种弱智问题
<Meowoo> 我是无线额，看毛片方便
<ofan> Meowoo: 有老婆还看毛片？
<jusss> ofan: i mean how much it download,not how much the iso is.
<Meowoo> 为什么不能
<iMadper> jusss: you did never describe a question clearly.
<jusss> iMadper: my english is bad ,ibus crash
<jusss> iMadper: how much it download?
<xlucky> iMadper你怎么不说中文了
<ofan> Meowoo: 看老婆多好
<iMadper> xlucky: 别人给我说英文, 我就回复英文. 礼貌 .
<Meowoo> 不和你说了
<ofan> Meowoo: 别，继续说吧
<iMadper> jusss: you wanna the filesize of the image?
<Meowoo> 不说了
<ofan> 这个问题很值得探讨一下
<ofan> Meowoo: 我比较迷惑
<iMadper> of
<iMadper> ofan: 没新鲜感了.
<Meowoo> 我哪有老婆
<iMadper> Meowoo: 你丫不是都有孩子了? 我记错了?
<iMadper> Meowoo: 你不是那个qt开发?
<ofan> Meowoo: 老婆跟人跑了？
<Meowoo> 有孩子就得有老婆？？
<iMadper> Meowoo: 你自己一个人生得孩子?  OOO_ooo
<ofan> Meowoo: 节哀
<jusss> iMadper: how much it downloads from source when i install arch use usbstick by dd that stuff
<ofan> 吃香蕉
<ofan> 再不吃就烂了
<iMadper> ofan: 翻译一下 jusss 说的是啥.
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。这里的第二例
<ofan> jusss: what the fuck are you saying, explain it please
<iMadper> jiero: 雌雄同体
<iMadper> jusss: 特许你用一次拼音.
<ofan> jusss: arch的livecd iso就几百mb
<iMadper> ofan: 我刚问他是不是想知道镜像文件有多大, 他不说是, 估计问得不是这个.
<jusss> iMadper: ju shuo arch shi wang luo an zhuang, wang luo an zhuang shi ta xia zai duo da de dong xi ,wo zhiyou 200KB/s de su du
<alvin_rxg> jusss: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *uNg+n*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<iMadper> jusss: it works will without network.
<jusss> iMadper: ming bai le ?
<ofan> jusss: 你回复太慢，也很让人捉急
<ofan> jusss: 快回复
<ofan> jusss: 你妹，还是说英文吧
<xlucky> iMadper用mirc别人和我说话连个提醒都没有哎
<jusss> ofan: lag 2.89
<iMadper> xlucky: no idea
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 弄个拼音翻译额
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 有人用拼音，先把拼音翻译出来，再给提示
<jiero> Meowoo: 怎么有电了？
<jiero> Meowoo: 摸摸
<Meowoo> 插电了额
<jusss> iMadper: ju shuo xin arch, qiang zhi wang luo an zhuang, lian pcman dou gai cheng pacstrap, cong arch 2012 zhi hou
<alvin_rxg> jusss: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Wh2C6*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<ofan> jusss: 你得联网
<ofan> 必须的
<iMadper> jusss: you won't be able to see the benefits of archlinux without a consistent network.
<jusss> ofan: na hai shi xu yao xia zai le ?bu zhi dao ni kan de dong pin yin bu
<ofan> jusss: 看不懂
<iMadper> jusss:  in other words, you should NOT install archlinux at all.
<^k^> jusss 这里有输入法：http://www.inputking.com/ 或安装fcitx: apt-get install fcitx
<Meowoo> 电池很讨厌额，充电慢，用得却快
<iMadper> jusss: just find a web-based input-method.
<iMadper> jusss: and copy you shit here
<Meowoo> 应该反过来才对额
<jusss> iMadper: an zhuang shi gai yuan ma ? zhong guo de yuan shi ? 163 de debian gua le ,bu zhi dao arch gua mei
<alvin_rxg> jusss: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Nq--^k7*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<Meowoo> 你们在调戏机器人么？
<jusss> iMadper: this is last question
<iMadper> jusss: No.
<jusss> iMadper: o
<iMadper> jusss: I will NEVER read your Pinyin anymore.
<jusss> ...
<Meowoo> 我曾弄个英文翻译的机器人，用的是雅虎的翻译
<Meowoo> 去 ubuntu 英文频道，翻译得看不懂
<iMadper> Meowoo: 这个房间是允许英文的.
<iMadper> Meowoo: 翻译过来的, 绝对不如英文容易理解
<Meowoo> 我不懂英文额
<iMadper> Meowoo: 所以, 你需要去学.
<ofan> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Meowoo> 额
<iMadper> ofan: ruby的repo, 有镜像吗?
<ofan> iMadper: 不用ruby
 * ofan 热爱python
 * alvin_rxg_ 热爱pinyin
<iMadper> ofan: 找到了.
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: ni zhen de reai pinyin?
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *ft{Vk,\b*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<ofan> alvin_rxg_: 哟
 * iMadper 我宣布, 以后这个频道的人, 跟 alvin_rxg_说话, 都要用拼音!~ 
<ofan> 无视 iMadper
<atcv> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jiero> alvin_rxg 阿文
<jiero> alvin_rxg 拼音你妹，你不是台湾人么
<ofan> 他是印度人
<imtxc> iMadper: ge， alvin_rxg bi ni de guan da
<jusss> dd debian.iso rang wo de u pan bian cheng le GPT,....
<jusss> zhen shen qi
<imtxc> jusss: gun xi
<iMadper> alvin_rxg_: 你不介意我t掉那些用拼音的吧?
 * imtxc 擦，拼音不好的事实暴露了
<iMadper> alvin_rxg_: 都用拼音, 没法活了
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，你自宫吧
<jusss> imtxc: +10086
<ofan> imtxc: +10086
<Meowoo> opera 浏览器好用不
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你干啥
<imtxc> 借刀杀人
<Meowoo> 用过一次
<atcv> ie好用不？？
<imtxc> atcv: 好用
<Meowoo> 不知道现在 opera 变成咋样了
<imtxc> atcv: 6 版本特别好用
<ofan> 撸撸休
<atcv> imtxc: 有没有linux版的ie？？
<imtxc> atcv: 我知道
<imtxc> atcv: 我不知道
<atcv> 。。。。。
<imtxc> 不要妄图挑起浏览器的圣战
<atcv> ie最好，你们懂得。。。
<alvin_rxg_> 肚子饿了
<Meowoo> 现在 opera 变成怎么样了
<alvin_rxg_> opera 肚子饿了
<ofan> deop ChanServ 会怎么样
<jiero> ofan: 你怎么了，女孩被阉割了么，又回来闲扯
<ofan> jiero: 我乐意，你管得着么
<jiero> ofan: 好奇为什么缘故啊。真的被女孩抛弃了？
<ofan> jiero: 一边玩去
<ofan> jiero: 不要跟我说话
<sunjun_> 米有人了嘛？
<tryit> uart发送到终端的第一个字符之前，为什么会发送一个别的的字符，这2个字符同时显示在终端的第一列，
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<iMadper> 见鬼了, 用proxy就不能下载gem了...
<Meowoo> opera 有翻墙插件的么
 * cherrot 有人玩儿剑网3么
<ofan> cherrot: 你堕落了
<chenchacha> 有啊
<chenchacha> 天下剑基友渣剑三嘛
<k1ng0> hi
<^k^> k1ng0:点点点.  21:35 
<iMadper> ^k^: 真人在不?
<atcv> for
<^k^> iMadper, 在你的业余时间，你会怎么做？  21:38 
<iMadper> ^k^: 我会kick你
<^k^> iMadper, 这不是很好踢。  21:39 
<iMadper> ^k^: 很好kick的
<iMadper> ^k^: 一条命令的事情
<^k^> iMadper, 很高兴听到这个消息。  21:39 
<Meowoo> 在网上搜了一下，貌似 opera 翻墙很麻烦额
<^k^> iMadper, .. 休息一下 ..  21:42 
<atcv> kirc？？？
<Meowoo> 没人用 opera 么
<Meowoo> 上官网找，没有找到翻墙的插件
<dan`> hello
<^k^> dan`:点点点.  21:52 
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 笔记本亮度调节失灵 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444713 我的联想 G480 在winsows系统中按Fn+上下方向键可以调节屏幕亮度，我装了ubuntu 13.10 按这两个组合键也出现了亮度调节的条，但是就是调节不动，亮度一直是最大亮度 统计信息: 发表于 由 何方科技 — 2013-06-27 21:14
<roylez> cherrot: 切肉渣渣
<dan`> 调查显示：中国城市人均资产250万。   你呢
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> gfrog_away: 基杂烩
<roylez> dan`: 哪里看到的？
<gfrog_away> roylez: 。。。
<dan`> roylez: 报纸
<roylez> dan`: 美国的？还是朝鲜的？
<dan`> roylez: 本土的
<Meowoo> 正装 opera，我现在有 firefox ,chrome, opera 了
<Meowoo> mac 的那浏览器叫啥？有linux 版么？
<Meowoo> ie呢？
<dan`> roylez: 任何东西都涨了10倍，工资还比以前低了。
<Meowoo> 准备把主流的浏览器都装上
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 猴总
<dan`> roylez: 如果你不相信250万。那你就被 “工资” 蒙骗了。
<atcv> Meowoo: 有那些？？
<roylez> dan`: 人均250万，户均750万
<dan`> roylez: “工资”成了当今最离谱的 笑话
<dan`> roylez: 对
<roylez> dan`: 全投资移民好了
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: Routing TCP/IP 只有卷二在手边了，乃还要嘛？ 我记得乃好像买了来着
<dan`> roylez: 城市！你外来工就那“工资”吧
<Meowoo> 我有 opera,firefox,chrome,还差ie和mac的那个 safia???
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 要啊,我的是英文版的,而且是电子版
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 乃不是买了么。。
<dan`> roylez: 不用移民了！rmb正在移民......   100万忆！
<dan`> roylez: 继续当“工资”人
<dan`> roylez: “工资”人  这里不愧为 世界工厂！！！   全部奉献给世界了
<administrator> hello
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  22:20 
<Guest88196> 有人吗
<^k^> Guest88196:点点点.  22:21 
<Guest88196> 有 ^k^ 吗
<Guest88196> 问答：你是最聪明的人还是最自以为聪明的人。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • linux将从斯诺登事件中受益 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444715 2013年，斯诺登向媒体提供机密文件致使包括“棱镜”项目在内美国政府多个秘密情报监视项目“曝光”。斯诺登泄露的文档显示，这一监控项目代号为PRISM，目前为止尚未对公众披露。通过该项目，美政府直接从包括微
<^k^> 软、谷歌、雅虎、Facebook、PalTalk、AOL、Skype、YouTube以及苹果在内的这9个公司 …
<Guest88196> 时间到。没有回答的都是最自以为聪明的人。
<Guest88196> ^k^: 傻B要开始推行使用linux了。
<^k^> Guest88196, No I am @ .  22:27 
<alvin_rx1> 傻逼  信息都存在服务器上的，跟推行 linux 有屁关系
<Guest88196> alvin_rx1: 你看就知道了
<alvin_rx1> 我看着呢！
<ofan> 为什么现在还有人喜欢逛论坛
<alvin_rx1> 你他妈用 linux 后就不上网了嘛？！
<alvin_rx1> 你一旦上网就他妈所有的信息都会留在网络上的！傻逼
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> alvin_rx1: 咋这么鸡动
<Guest88196> 所以说推的 都是傻B
<ofan> 推啥
<alvin_rx1> Guest88196: 我以为你是傻逼
<Guest88196> alvin_rx1: 我是2
<Guest88196> B
<Meowoo> .......
<Meowoo> 都在说啥呢
<atcv> You're not a channel operator??
<Meowoo> 怎么我看不懂上下问
<Meowoo> 文
<zuriaake> metoo
<Guest88196> alvin_rx1: 逻辑有问题。
<atcv> names aaaa
<Guest88196> 你说的对！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444715 这家伙首选当傻B
<^k^> Guest88196 ⇪ ti: linux将从斯诺登事件中受益 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Meowoo> 在测试 k 机器人么?
<Guest88196> alvin_rx1: 你说的对！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444715 这家伙首选当傻B
<Meowoo> 额，在说那间谍，我匿了
<Meowoo> Guest88196, 听听邓丽君的歌消消气
<Guest88196> Meowoo: 我很平静喔
<Meowoo> 额，那我自个听邓丽君消消气
<Meowoo> 小城故事 - 邓丽君
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 没买过
<cherrot> roylez_, 喵
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  00:13 
<jusss> eexp: hi
<jusss> http://code.bulix.org/nmzxrh-83844?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<knownbad> 新机子有i7-3770但不知跑什么好。
<knownbad> Meowoo: http://mobile.dailysteals.com/
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ Daily Deals | One Deal A Day | Dailysteals.com | Mobile
<Meowoo> knownbad, 你买了这个??
<knownbad> 没。
<knownbad> 但满适合你的。
<Meowoo> 现在用的和这个差不多的额
<Meowoo> 牌子一样，就是内存比我多2G
<Meowoo> cpu不一样，我的是atom 1.6的
<Meowoo> 样子也差不多，比我的大一点
<knownbad> 要不呢？
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我的又快没电了
<Meowoo> 我的机器就是耗电
<knownbad> 跑多久？
<Meowoo> 大约俩个半钟
<knownbad> 可能电池小些。
<Meowoo> 是额，我得充电了
<Meowoo> 充电能热插拔的么？
<Meowoo> 原来每次都是开机插电源，让 ofan 说得，我每次都关机插了
<knownbad> 应该没差。
<Meowoo> 额，我去洗个澡，我这里好热额
<knownbad> 你应该找个女人退火。
<Meowoo> .....
<Meowoo> 找女人上火
<Meowoo> 我身子虚，虚不受补
<Meowoo> 我去洗澡了
<Meowoo> 我直接插了
<knownbad> 没前戏？
<knownbad> 你真暴力。
<alvin_rxg> 《一路向西》
<Meowoo> 要前戏干嘛
<Meowoo> 我现在追邓丽君，不追啊翁了
<knownbad> 你他妈的始乱终弃。
<chenchacha> \exit
<^k^>  05:11
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jiero> ofan:  yooooofan
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-28
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 各种软件打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444723 小弟是刚接触Ubuntu的新手，现在很多软件都点不开了。比如Software Center, Firefox, Chromium, Libre Office. 上次为了移动一个权限文件，使用了nautilus, 后来登陆不了帐户了，然后在网上找了个办法登陆上去了，后来就不能用chromium了，点了
<ofan> nnd 没op了
<hlps> 早
<cuihao> 想从google play下应用，但国行手机木有google play，怎么破？
<white-cn> root
<cuihao> =。=
<cuihao> 就没点容易的方法……
<cuihao> 提取出来apk
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 我中午去那里找你
<white-cn> google service framework  装的时候要求root
<white-cn> 总之我没有装成功
<white-cn> 于是就继续使用baidu service framework了
<white-cn> 囧
<cuihao> =。= 如果有链接过google play 的 android设备，能从PC上下载apk么？
<freeflyi1g> cuihao: chrome有插件能干这个活
<cuihao> 这样…… 我查查
<freeflyi1g> cuihao: google for xda apkdownloader
<cuihao> thx
 * imtxc freeflyi1g gfrog_away 目基
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: wth
<imtxc> cuihao: 最容易的办法，刷之
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 要考试？
<cuihao> =。= 保守用户…… 不折腾了。
<imtxc> cuihao: 那就去 酷安 之类的网站，下载 apk
<jiero> imtxc: 你真黑
<imtxc> jiero: 我是小白
<jiero> cuihao: 准备冲刺高考了吧。
<jiero> imtxc: 小白你为什么拉黑
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 不考试啊
<imtxc> jiero: 把什么拉黑
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你的语文也就那么回事
<imtxc> jiero: 你居然敢黑我的语文水平
<imtxc> jiero: 乃可以说我不会码字儿，但你不能说我语文水平不高啊！ 必须 ban 你
<imtxc> 死裸姐儿
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 来吧，请乃物理所。lol
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 物理所食堂好gaoji啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 乃去过？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 听起来就高端
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我就吃过化学所
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 难怪乃现在这个样子
<imtxc> 那个食堂里面的咸菜真好吃啊
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 哪个样子
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 物理所, 便宜, 好吃. 融科的食堂是渣渣. 
<imtxc> http://forum.51nb.com/attachments/month_1212/20121227_a9f0de6ffcb4b24373fboyzyo6trsryk.jpg
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<imtxc> 我去， T430 怎么跟 X230 看起来一样大啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 融科茶餐厅啊，Subway啊
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 好吃真谈不上
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 茶餐厅？ 金宝阁嘛？ 黄铺儿了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 哦，是么...
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: subway天天吃会变三明治的。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我那时候就天天吃
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 换了家川菜，那地方不是俺消费的起的。只好物理所
<MeaCulpa> subway 比盖饭油脂少多了吧
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 430屏大点把
<MeaCulpa> 北京那里subway还pk盖饭呢
 * imtxc 赞盖饭
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不健康啊
<imtxc> 我说，今天不要这么早就讨论吃的好不。。。
<imtxc> 平时都是下午3点开始的哇
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不喜欢subway
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 今天我早饭没吃饱
<imtxc> .....
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 茶餐厅? 没见过. 刀削面到是有
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 没啥喜欢不喜欢，没的选...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 东坡家宴
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 对面以前还有家新疆菜呢以前
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 哦, 还有风波庄!!!!!!! 你去过没?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 没
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 刀削面也是后来的了。
<imtxc> subway 是什么东西啊
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 啥时候来融科, 请你风波庄
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 恩 ,是.
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 地铁。
<MeaCulpa> 我去过小刁梨汤
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ...估计没啥机会
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 那地方有点儿坑.
<imtxc> g subway
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不如风波庄
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 太渣了，才风波庄。咋的也俏江南 起啊
<^k^> imtxc: subway <b>SUBWAY</b>® is the undisputed leader in providing consumers with choices, including many healthier meal options. View our menu, see nutritional info, locate  <b>...</b>
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我没钱呀...
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 小吊梨汤小资范儿，不适合吃饭。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 要不你请我苏浙汇?
 * iMadper 看了苏浙汇一年了, 从没走进去过... 
<imtxc> /part
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 请你苏浙汇楼下刀削面吧
<imtxc> ca
<imtxc> 这些壕
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 那玩意不用你请, 我自己就能走进去... 话说, 早上在那儿吃了两个包子+豆腐脑
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: o
<jiero> 吃啊
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 壕。早饭都这么腐败
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那种地方，吃饭的躲垃圾山后面，我擦
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 三块钱...
 * gfrog_away 早餐只有啃面包
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ?? 哪里?
<MeaCulpa> 帝都的包子...我擦，那也叫包子
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。面包可以加工
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: lil' cock
 * imtxc 早饭三个包子一杯豆浆是不是超出我的身份了。。。。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 包子不就是大个大大个的？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 驴火啊
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。是啊。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 没机会加工
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 愈是有钱, 就愈是一毛不拔, 愈是一毛不拔, 就愈是有钱.
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 帝都包子很怪，淡而无味
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 没吃过驴火着。。。。
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 我又不是壕基铛
<jiero> gfrog_away: 加工只要1分钟不就行了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我吃清水面条
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 你是壕青蛙
 * jiero 能不吃任何调料
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 拜壕青蛙
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 帝都基本样样都清淡，追求原味
<iMadper> jiero: 拜!
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 台湾不也是
<jiero> iMadper: 。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 台湾味道厚的多好哇
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不是吧... 炒肝... 卤煮火烧...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你那是吃烧碱
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 台湾是料多，所以。。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我擦，那些味道还是不够厚实
<imtxc> 。。。。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 卤煮火烧都不够????????
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 调料烂，恩裸姐说的对
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那个我没吃过啊，下次
<imtxc> 火烧是个啥
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 很赞的.
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 大爱!
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 是么...以后试试看
<imtxc> 卤煮是个啥
<imtxc> iMadper: 哪里有的吃，便宜么
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 什么时候去了北京？
<iMadper> imtxc: 以前12一份很大的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在得15了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 帝都附近不产香料，只有麻酱不错，好调料都在东南亚，印度
<iMadper> imtxc: 搜索: 小肠陈
<imtxc> iMadper: 算了，吃不起
 * jiero 喜欢吃黑米火烧
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 3年前了吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦
<imtxc> 肠？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔乃太重口儿了。
<MeaCulpa> 科学院南路不是有很小的驴火店么
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 我怎么觉得帝都菜都咸的要命
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 有，不敢去。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 才发现么
<MeaCulpa> 我那时候天天驴火驴杂汤
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 尤其是中科院的食堂
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 没其他味道，只能咸了
<imtxc> 各种所的食堂
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 原来这就是清淡。涨姿势了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 对啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有去青岛的路上到潍坊吃朝天锅，更杂
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 清淡的很，不过帝都名菜都是些讲究原料的东西
<imtxc> 来来你们说
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 清淡，我的理解就是不入味，最有代表性的就是山东菜
<imtxc> 我听几个没听过的吃的回家去炫耀
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 山东菜最清淡
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 除了打算没其他味道
<MeaCulpa> s/打算/大蒜
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 靠汤
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 山东菜真的各地都不同
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，只有靠汤了
<MeaCulpa> 总的来说，不入味，不挂糊，不上色
<MeaCulpa> 不过原料好，自然
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 除了孔府菜
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那不一样
<iMadper> imtxc: 褡裢火烧
<iMadper> imtxc: 卤煮火烧
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，青岛我路边买个酱油蛋都是白的
<iMadper> imtxc: 老北京最爱. 哦, 还有爆肚 + 火烧
<tryit> eexpress, 昨天设置串口时，在将一个字符输出之前，它会自动输出一个别的字符，这两个字符会重叠在一起，遇到过这样的情况吗？
<imtxc> 酱油蛋?
<iMadper> imtxc: 茶叶蛋的翻版
<MeaCulpa> 没把壳敲碎就煮了，永远是白的
<imtxc> iMadper: 我在帝都吃的茶叶蛋 卤蛋居然没有壳。。。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 老北京？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 咸菜吃多了，太重口，所以普通菜就不那么重
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我不是老北京.
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃都喝豆汁儿
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 老北京？你说的这写都是清真的外来的吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫在哪儿吃得? 我们楼下的都有.
<iMadper> imtxc: 能喝, 但是不喜欢.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 爆肚，涮肉，不都是清真外来的么
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 是.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不过北京城都是蒙古人建的...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 所以, 南城人把涮肉发挥到了极致了
<MeaCulpa> 北京本来就超脱于本地
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 北京没啥本地菜, 好吃的都是外来的, 或者融合的
 * jiero 听说以前都是肉丸子面条。
<MeaCulpa> 帝都菜原料真好
<lucky_> MeaCulpa: 你也是帝都的？
<MeaCulpa> lucky_: 不是
<lucky_> MeaCulpa: 你是哪里？
<iMadper> ^k^: 全环境都换成jruby了... 心疼...
<MeaCulpa> lucky_: 魔都
<^k^> iMadper, 难道“它”仍然指到JRUBY整个环境成？  10:08 
<lucky_> MeaCulpa: 那是哪里？
<MeaCulpa> lucky_: 上海
<MeaCulpa> lucky_: 你火星~~
<lucky_> MeaCulpa: 我倒希望我真是
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 我到融科下面怎么找你
<iMadper> fx22是不是有bug?
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 乃大概几点来？
<MeaCulpa> 融科貌似都有IEEE
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 来请客的?
<MeaCulpa> 牛逼
<lucky_> MeaCulpa: 为什么叫魔都，有什么说法吗
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 1:00多把
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 嗯，有个IEEE，不知道干嘛的
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 我gtalk上咋没你
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 乃肯定把我黑名单了，哼哼
<MeaCulpa> lucky_: 不知，大概因为群魔乱舞，全世界来的有钱人多
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 还有EMC啊...
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 我从不干这事
<lucky_> freeflyi1g: gmail和谷歌账号有什么区别？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 木有了，有vmware
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 哦，下家
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 你摸也裁员啊
<freeflyi1g> lucky_: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 裁啊
<lucky_> MeaCulpa: 原来你是有钱人
<MeaCulpa> lucky_: 你这什么逻辑
<MeaCulpa> lucky_: 高中数学啊小朋友
<eexpress> tryit: 输出的字符，第一个是正确的？
<MeaCulpa> 充分条件和必要条件...
<eexpress> iMadper: 有自动收线器没。
<lucky_> freeflyi1g:用gtalk是不是一定要有@gmail.com的邮箱？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Gmail: Email from Google (@ google.com *FROM* gmail.com)
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 记得说有裁员800
<iMadper> eexpress: 啥东西? 没听说过...
<eexpress> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.t6nWSc&id=18815777907&_u=sk75h2i8cee
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 优赞 创意 全自动 收线器 usb 耳机绕线器 收纳盒 数据线卷线器-淘宝网
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 中国？
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> 累。。
<lucky_> MeaCulpa: 我才不是小朋友呢，你多大啊？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 大多是些供应链的老人吧，可以搞出不少钱
<tryit> eexpress, http://imagebin.org/262704
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 前几天看到的。中国总共也没800吧
<tryit> eexpress, 这是截图
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 800人我这幢楼就有吧
<iMadper> eexpress: 渣渣, 从来都是乱扔的
<eexpress> tryit: 这波特率不对吧
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 有座位的和没座位的
<tryit> eexpress, 之后的就正常了啊
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 额。。18m这么多人？@@@
<eexpress> tryit: 之后正常啊。。我想想
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 放出去的多
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 啧啧，他摸在帝都好几个楼呢
<eexpress> 。。。强大的骗子集团。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 每每有zf项目，都要冲过去一房间呢
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 狡兔三窟
<eexpress> 那是，都是大项目
<tryit> eexpress, 软reset之后也正常，但是断电之后重启就不正常了
<eexpress> tryit: 你用什么接受字符的
 * gfrog_away 帽帽在帝都也有三层楼了。
<palomino|working> :o
<tryit> eexpress, minicom
<palomino|working> 大地主么
<eexpress> 会不会minicom是自动判断波特率，所以头一个不正常？ tryit
<eexpress> 我都是直接gnome-terminal接受。
<tryit> eexpress, 不会，设置过了minicom，115200
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你有獨立辦公室了啊
<eexpress> 你输出前，多输出一个\n试试
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 早就有，不过每天只能用一小会儿，离开之前还得冲水。
<tryit> eexpress, 恩，好，我试试
<eexpress> gtkterm的设置，也经常丢失呢。
<huntxu> ...
<eexpress> 所以，我直接terminal接收
<eexpress> iMadper: 从你邮寄的耳机，就看得出，你是一个乱丢的人。
<eexpress> 都没绕线起的
<eexpress> 要爱整洁。别把妹子也乱丢了。 lol
<hlps> eexpress: 有好好多的妹子
<eexpress> iMadper 现在还只有一个，还没到手的。
<imtxc> 前几天微信摇到一个  vmware 的 HR 妹子。。。。
<iMadper> eexpress: 啥?
<eexpress> 有好多好多的，那无所谓
<imtxc> 说在融科
<ikk-> iMadper: 昨天找我？
<hlps> imtxc: 表上摇不到
<iMadper> ikk-: 忘了... O_o
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 然后乃就快乐地滚床单去了？
<iMadper> ikk-: 现在, 我改成用jruby了, 效率奇低!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikk-> iMadper: o
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 木有啊，，没那么快
<ikk-> iMadper: 开发效率？
<eexpress> 你听kk吹牛。
<iMadper> ikk-: 执行效率呀...
<ikk-> iMadper: ruby2.0 效率高
<iMadper> ikk-: 我用不了...
<iMadper> ikk-: jenkins要求用jruby....
<iMadper> ikk-: 不然一定死...
<eexpress> OO就不太可能有执行效率。
<ikk-> iMadper: jruby 确实慢 ， ruby2.0 是用C写的， jruby是java
<iMadper> ikk-: 是呀... java启动都慢
<ikk-> iMadper: 要快就用ruby2.0
<iMadper> ikk-: 都说了, 用不了呀
<hlps> ikk-: java再搞个jruby，然后再搞个jjava
<iMadper> ikk-: jenkins只支持jruby
<ikk-> iMadper: 看哪个方法调用占用了时间
<iMadper> ikk-: java启动上面....
<eexpress> java适合把要载入的东西，都作成硬件，卖钱。
<hlps> eexpress: U got it
<ikk-> iMadper: java启动可以优化的
<iMadper> ikk-: 不用了, 慢点儿就慢点儿吧..
<hlps> eexpress: 指令硬件实现
<huntxu> iMadper: 看第面
<ikk-> iMadper: 我以为是 ruby 方法调用： 无意间发现ruby中一个非常实用的gem包----Profile
<huntxu> iMadper: 看地面
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥?
<ikk-> iMadper: o
<huntxu> iMadper: 你節操掉了
<ikk-> https://www.skylight.io/
<iMadper> huntxu: 扯淡, 原本我也没节操呀
<^k^> ikk- ... ⇪ Skylight
<iMadper> huntxu: 怎么算是有节操?
<huntxu> imtxc: 求介紹HR妹子
<huntxu> iMadper: 1節操=8毛爺爺
<imtxc> huntxu: 我也是妙手偶得之啊
<huntxu> imtxc: 給ID
<iMadper> ikk-: 我现在, 貌似执行gem/bin 里面的东西, 都会失败, 我先查看一下问题所在.
<imtxc> huntxu: 不行。。
<huntxu> iMadper: http://jiecao.charmpin.com/
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ 我要节操 -橙品节操手机官网,做中国最有节操手机!
<huntxu> imtxc: 我要搶在你之前
<imtxc> huntxu: 所以不能给你啊。。
<huntxu> ...
<huntxu> 我要去百度樓下搖百度的妹子
<hlps> 不摇
<MeaCulpa> http://unwire.hk/2013/06/27/bullet-view/dc/photogism/
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 子彈裡面你懂是怎樣嗎? 攝影師為你拍清楚 l UNWIRE.HK 流動科技生活
<MeaCulpa> 牛
<jiero> 机械键盘，我只在20年前见过。
<imtxc> iMadper gfrog_away 你们都是去俏江南吃午饭么
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不是, gfrog_away 可能是.
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 去俏江南楼下。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 吃俏江南里流出来的地沟油
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 膜拜
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 那里面说不定有大S的卸妆油啊
<jiero> gfrog_away: 地沟油好玩啊。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 兴许还有柳传志的口水
<gfrog_away> jiero: 。。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: ....
<imtxc> 口味都好重
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 倒數第二行右邊，那個平頭的是怎麽回事
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 咱可以试试谁中午吃不下饭。当年我们都是一边讲恶心段子一边吃饭的。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 昨天zsh的问题解决了
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<ofan> eexpress: ^^
<gfrog_away> ofan: how?
<ofan> gfrog_away: ${a##$~p}
<ofan> 要加~
<gfrog_away> ofan: 噗
 * gfrog_away 异教徒
<eexpress> ofan: momo 你和cfy有比了。蛋疼的家伙。浪费1天的时间。
<ofan> zsh不是简单替换
 * huntxu 架柴火
<hlps> 烧
<hlps> 好热
<eexpress> huntxu: 你好毒
 * gfrog_away 撒孜然
<ofan> eexpress: 早就解决了
<huntxu> eexpress: 我要燒烤啊
<eexpress> 。
<huntxu> 來點辣椒嗎
<eexpress> 这写法，太奇葩了。都没见过啊。 ofan
<ofan> 不懂就别瞎起哄了，我这在传授你们知识
<gfrog_away> ofan: 偶饭Sama
 * ofan 要尊敬老师!
<eexpress> 老师。。。支持烧了呕饭吃掉。
<ofan> 其实是#zsh的人告诉我的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 怎么弄
<ofan> 哈哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ....我擦zsh变态
<ofan> MeaCulpa: $~p
 * gfrog_away 纠结要不要make note呢. 估计这辈子没啥机会用zsh
<ofan> ~把变量当作glob pattern
 * huntxu 同上^^
<ofan> 否则当作普通字符串
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...
<eexpress> 这太龌龊了。 cc roylez_
<ofan> 我就说以前搞过
<eexpress> 前缀的前缀。。
<huntxu> eexpress: 你不懂，這就適合樂樂的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 谁告诉你的
<eexpress> 你是说乐乐奇葩？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: #zsh的
<huntxu> 是齷齪，不是奇葩
 * huntxu 匿～
<imtxc> 把子弹那么切开，不爆炸么
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 牛
<eexpress> 你胆子太大，敢说乐乐龌龊。我记录下来了
<ikk-> iMadper: 我这里 gem/bin 里面没啥东东
<huntxu> 年紀大的，才挑撥
<eexpress> 少来
<iMadper> ikk-: 我搞定了, 是rvm搞的鬼....
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 只有在pattern里才需要~来标示那是变量？
<imtxc> huntxu: 已截屏
<MeaCulpa> ofan: man page啥的真没看到过
<huntxu> iMadper: 帽子
<ikk-> iMadper: rvm 确实复杂，都是bash函数。 还是rbenv 简单明了
<eexpress> imtxc: +
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 有，zshexpn里应该有
<ofan> 太长了，我就没细看
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 真心难找
<ofan> 其他扩展乱七八糟太多了
<CyrusYzGTt> 感觉ee也是龌龊的
<iMadper> huntxu: 不敢给呀...
<eexpress> 你又说妖怪话
<huntxu> ...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: gaoji！
<eexpress> ofan: 你适合和cfy混了
<iMadper> huntxu: 你太冲动了... 胡须叔.
<iMadper> eexpress: 最近 cfy怎么样了?
<eexpress> 估计郁闷去了。
<eexpress> huntxu: 额。你准备造反？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:45 
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ??!!
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 你要搞行为艺术啊
<eexpress> 酷胖这句，很隐晦嘛。难道指自宫？
<eexpress> lol
 * huntxu 我怎麽了
<eexpress> 微菜菜
<jiero> gfrog_away:  我妈说她们见了中学食堂旁边明目张胆的去挖地沟油的家伙，被赶走了
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu
<jiero> huntxu: 君子
<huntxu> jiero: 財主你來啦
<jiero> huntxu: 财主？
<jiero> huntxu: 给我个工作吧
<jiero> huntxu: 或者为我工作不要工资吧
<eexpress> 当啥老板了？
<huntxu> jiero: 要看你在做什麽
<jiero> huntxu: 什么情况能劝服你呐
<eexpress> jiero: 街头给人画艺术画？wacom板子数码画？
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> 个人工作室嘛。很好
<huntxu> jiero: 勸服什麽
<eexpress> huntxu: 他是问你，什么样的工作，你愿意不要钱去做
<imtxc> 擦， google reader还有两天了
<huntxu> 什麽工作都願意，只要換成實物黃金
<eexpress> huntxu: duck也愿意？
<huntxu> eexpress: 鴨才好做
<hlps> huntxu: 还可以赚钱，哈哈
<eexpress> imtxc: 赶紧截图。
<imtxc> lol
<hlps> 囧
 * gfrog_away 又开始了，我擦。
<tryit> eexpress, 回车之后还是那样
 * gfrog_away 网络天天抽风啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> 刚才跑回工作的地方，现在继续偷懒
<tryit> eexpress, 还是有一个奇怪的字符
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我这里暂时没掉呀
<huntxu> iMadper: 你快了
<eexpress> tryit: 你发送时，延时一下呢。是不是时钟才建立，没稳定
<iMadper> huntxu: 掉一次kick你一次... 乌鸦嘴
<hlps> 祈祷抹掉
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 长连接有很大的机会掉。
<eexpress> 比如才设置模式，马上发送。 tryit
<tryit> eexpress, 恩，我试试
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 掉就掉吧... 习惯就好...
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 掉到你没机会敲kick. lol
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我一键kick....
<eexpress> 或者换terminal接收。也试试。 tryit 通过管道的，通常慢一拍，说不定还正常些。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我这就去写个函数去... bind到f8 好了   /kick huntxu imtxc
<huntxu> iMadper: 為什麽有我
<imtxc> iMadper: 这不行啊
<iMadper> hun
<huntxu> iMadper: 你kick我就ntr失敗
<huntxu> 這是詛咒
<iMadper> huntxu: 你乌鸦嘴呀...
<eexpress> 。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 这句话的意思，是因为我你才kick掉了 huntxu
<iMadper> huntxu: 哥, 我怕了您了~
<eexpress> 这太毒了。
<gfrog_away> iMadper: bind到回车好了。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 问一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444807 有谁知道ubuntu中文官网的服务器装的是什么系统？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 moonsun12345 — 2013-06-28 10:46
<huntxu> iMadper: 對啊，kick的命令不是這樣的。。。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: .. ... .... 不好把... 那我不想kick的时候, 只能C-m发送消息了...
<imtxc> 。
<imtxc> iMadper: emacs 党， bind 到 Ctrl 吧
<eexpress> 应该把super键，换成ctrl2
<eexpress> ctrl已经满了啊。
<iMadper> imtxc: 不行的.
<iMadper> imtxc: shadow hot key
<imtxc> ..
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣, 你不是一年前开始学emacs吗? 学得咋样了?
<eexpress> #PME enabled 是啥东西
<imtxc> iMadper: 那妖货，我怎么用都用不顺手
<iMadper> 好吧...
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要用 mutt
<iMadper> imtxc: mu4e
<imtxc> iMadper: 你先手动 kick 一下 huntxu 吧
<imtxc> 赞
<imtxc> 帽帽家又断网了
<ikk-> ctrl 已经满了，膜拜
<imtxc> .....
 * gfrog_away 擦
<iMadper> 我掉了?
<imtxc> gfrog_away: iMadper 就别来了吧，丢人不
<iMadper> huntxu: 刚才有人让我kick你诶.
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<hlps> iMadper: 表示一直不会emacs
<eexpress> 帽帽的云，崩溃了？
<iMadper> hlps: 一用就会. 不会, 那是用的少.
<iMadper> eexpress: 啥云? 都没用云就蹦了
<CyrusYzGTt> 估计 帽帽家有人泄密
<iMadper> huntxu: 还不动手?
<hlps> iMadper: 哦，谢谢安慰
<eexpress> 难道他们都是kvm上的虚拟bot?
<huntxu> 我本仁慈
<imtxc> 今天另外几个都不在
<iMadper> s/本/不/
<imtxc> 昨天一次5个，特别好玩儿
<eexpress> 昨天没看到
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你仔细看，刚才也是5个
<CyrusYzGTt> 话说，， ASUS N53SN 已经好久没有出新的bios固件了，，
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 额，哦，我屏蔽了一部分 join 消息。。。
<eexpress> 流汗兵。阿空。噶嘛。摸怂。骂破的。
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 本来这东西就不应该出新的
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat自动设置聊天室超过300人自动忽略进入 退出信息
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 可是之前一段时间，，连续出 2.06 2.07 2.08 ///
<imtxc> ,
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 那是有一些可能会block 用户使用的bug, 才有修复的
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ 流汗兵。阿空。噶嘛。摸怂。骂破的 这是你的尊号？
 * iMadper 经常出新bios, 就是想增加回厂率
<eexpress> 笨。这是帽帽的用户的音译。
<atcv> :-(
<eexpress> 蛋疼才在乎bios.
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ .. 好吧，其实我想 ASUS N53SN 解锁某些人为的限制
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 有第三方bios的.
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ .. 额，个人喜欢不太喜欢私有后门。。
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 私有后门? 你是说你的菊花? 你不喜欢它? 可以堵上
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ .. 我说的是bios固件，
<yunfan> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> yunfan: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 神菊
<atcv> ???
<hlps> 哎
<ikk-> bios也可以有后门吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> IEEE
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我自己createrepo建了一個倉庫，我要把倉庫的包全裝了，yum怎麽做
<eexpress> 郁闷的yum?
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install ..
<gfrog_away> huntxu: emmm，好像没直接的命令。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 列出來呢？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 只列出你的那个repo的？ yum --disablerepo=其他repo list all
<huntxu> gfrog_away: CyrusYzGTt how can you fedora users survive this long...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..估计说错话了，， 竟然突然遭遇ddos
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 啥？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: yum 命令可以直接tab补全的，lol
<Meowoo> lua 如何包含另一个 lua
<Meowoo> include (lua) 酱紫么
<Meowoo> 不想找资料了
<hlps> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵
<Meowoo> 讨厌死了
<Meowoo> 谁懂的告诉我一下
<eexpress> using? use?
<eexpress> 找kk
<Meowoo> 额
<ikk-> Meowoo: ruby 是 load 'a.rb'
<Meowoo> 我还是找吧
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 你家只yun可补全？
<Meowoo> 我要的是 lua
<gfrog_away> eexpress: .
<eexpress> ikk-: 居然是load
<opelbenz> lua用require
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install ruby-*.{i686,x86_64}
<eexpress> 更长
<ikk-> Meowoo: ruby 还有 require 'a.rb' #只加载 a.rb 一次的
<iMadper> Meowoo: 随便找个稍微有点儿规模的lua项目, 打开一个文件就能看到了.
<Meowoo> 好像是 require
<opelbenz> require ("a.lua")
<opelbenz> 这样
<iMadper> ikk-: 折腾了好久, 看了好多rvm的bug issue, 终于搞定所有的环境配置, 现在能生成我需要的东西了!!!
<ikk-> 学习了
<Meowoo> iMadper, 我已经看了头肿了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 啊，不对，list all把已经安装的都列出来了。要用list available
<Meowoo> opelbenz, 额，谢了
<ikk-> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> Meowoo: 看一眼的事情, 怎么会头肿?
<iMadper> ikk-: 多谢你了~~~~
<Meowoo> 不止看一眼额
<Meowoo> 看了俩天了
<eexpress> 居然多谢kk，不多谢 opelbenz
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 沒關係，那本來就是要全裝的
<eexpress> 啥破客户端。
<Meowoo> 我又不是一个问题
<gfrog_away> huntxu: ...
<ikk-> 都谢
<yunfan> iMadper: 赞 堵菊花
<eexpress> ikk-: 你得路了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 已经安装的里面包括其他repo的包，这傻叉设定。。。
<ikk-> eexpress: 得道了？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 噗
<opelbenz> 这。。。似乎是我在IRC上第一次回答别人，囧
<eexpress> 得路。
<ikk-> eexpress: 万宝路香烟？
<eexpress> opelbenz: 你的处男答疑？
<eexpress> ikk-: momo 占便宜的意思。
<ikk-> eexpress: 学习了
<opelbenz> eexpress: 似乎。。。是的
 * pity adam8157 这两天跑哪儿去了？
<eexpress> 蛋蛋搞云去了
<eexpress> 可蛋蛋不是IT
<pity> eexpress: 然后就不在线了？
<eexpress> 是罗。云断了。
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 跟我一步一步做一个QT Python程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444808 今天刚刚决定要做一个基于QT的Python程序。我也是Python入门，我将会在此贴实时更新我学习和做程序的进度，把代码贴在这里，大家有兴趣的可以一起讨论，一起来做这个程序！ 程序名称：Quick Command 程序描述：有时
<imtxc> pity: 乃来了？
<yunfan> 蛋蛋搞云了？
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 云是谁？
 * yunfan 云忽悠？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 好吧，算是能工作了
<eexpress> imtxc: 给 gfrog_away 截图。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 但是pacman這種渣都沒這麽殘念。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 看起来很恶心罢，lol
 * gfrog_away 猴总竟然要莅临Raycom，啧啧
<Meowoo> lua 必须得 绝对路径的吗
<ikk-> Meowoo: require './a.lua'
<Meowoo> lua对我来说是新语言额
<ikk-> Meowoo: $: += '.'
<opelbenz> 同目录下，可以直接写文件名的
<opelbenz> 连./这都不要
<ikk->  $: << '.'
<jiero> huntxu: 君子诚小人也。
<Meowoo> 不行啊
<Meowoo> 不行啊
<Meowoo> 绝对路径都没用
<huntxu> jiero: ?
<Meowoo> require ("/home/@@@/.config/awesome/quickLauncher.lua")
<Meowoo> 这语法有啥问题
<Meowoo> 怎么都过不去
<iMadper> Meowoo: 报啥错?
 * iMadper ruby-runtime 真大...
<Meowoo> 我的是 awesome 的配置，不知道啥错
<eexpress> 环境变量都不引用的。。
<ikk-> iMadper: 几MB
<iMadper> ikk-: 不提示, 不过下载好久了... ruby-runtime是jenkins的java插件...
 * iMadper awesome不给配置文件报错?
<Meowoo> 看不了啊，我又不是 startx 启动的
<Meowoo> 要看 log 么？
<yunfan> @黃夢琳愛拖延：「美国最高法院刚刚承认了同性恋婚姻在美国的联邦权益｣这跟我们异性恋有什么关系呢？——以后想靠结婚拿绿卡拜托一下美籍闺密就行了。
<huntxu> eexpress:  神你發的是啥鬼
<Meowoo> 我弄好配置，然后在 awesome 下 restart 的
<eexpress> huntxu: 居然不明白意思，或者装假不明白。
<huntxu> eexpress: 是真不明白。。。
<ikk-> iMadper: jenkins为啥不调用 $PATH 里面的ruby
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求推荐一款5000元左右的thinkpad http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444809 RT。。。thx 统计信息: 发表于 由 palm_weboser — 2013-06-28 11:29
<ikk-> iMadper: jenkins是刚出的吧，版本号一定很小
<jiero> huntxu: 我其实对你很没话。
<ikk-> Meowoo: 估计 quickLauncher.lua 文件不存在， 或内容语法错误
<huntxu> jiero: @_@ 這是贊揚麽。。。
<iMadper> ikk-: jenkins是java写的.... 我要给jenkins写插件, 只能用jruby...
<jiero> huntxu: 褒贬都在人心
<Meowoo> ikk-, 没错，我是把一部分的设置分开到一个文件，以后增加什么好增加，我在原配置中试过正确后，直接复制过去的
<huntxu> jiero: 突然，變高深了的樣子。。。
<ikk-> Meowoo: 直接复制肯定不行，变量都是 local的，不是 全局的
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: 现在一堆人不好好完善真正的 SDN, 都在把传统的网络服务往openstack里搞
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: LBaaS真寒碜啊
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 傍著大樹啊
<Meowoo> ikk-, 额，原来酱紫，那如何全局呢??
<ikk-> iMadper: Jenkins 不如 直接买台服务器搞 gitlabhq
<iMadper> ikk-: 服务器有很多, 问题是, 怎么做, 不由我决定...
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: 这个neutron越来越复杂
<ikk-> Meowoo: 如果是 ruby 就简单，直接打开上层基类，在里面修改方法定义 或添加新的方法
<Meowoo> 好像有个 return
<Meowoo> 我试试看
<zhouxiaobo> 大家好，请问一下IRC的管理是怎麼一回事？
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 說做網絡虛擬化/SDN的，別人都不知道是啥啊。。。
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 說做雲計算的，就不一樣啦
<iMadper> ikk-: gitlabhq和jenkins不是同一类东西吧?
<ikk-> iMadper: 哦
<jiero> huntxu:  呃。什么啊。我本来就推崇不同论，每个人都不同才有意思
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: SDN可是比openstack历史长了
<ikk-> iMadper: Jenkins 是干嘛用的？
<freeayu> hi, 问个 grep -r 'test' ./  这个是搜索当前目录 ， 有没有办法指定 只搜索某些扩展名的文件
<iMadper> ikk-: 自动化测试的..
<freeayu> grep -r 'test' ./*.a 这样不行
<huntxu> jiero: 為啥，你今天說的內容，我理解起來有難度的樣子。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 你今天忘记吃脑残片了
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 其實還有另外的問題，廠商積極性不高啊
<iMadper> huntxu:
<iMadper> http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=0&tn=baiduimagedetail&cl=2&cm=1&sc=0&lm=-1&fr=ala2&pn=1&rn=1&di=275872236200&ln=1186&word=%C4%D4%B2%D0%C6%AC&objurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwayqq%2Ecn%2Farticle%2FUploadPic%2F2009%2D11%2F200911152317611320%2Ejpg#pn1&-1&di275872236200&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fwayqq.cn%2Farticle%2FUploadPic%2F2009-11%2F200911152317611320.jpg&fromURLippr_z2C%24qAzdH3FAzdH3Fowyqq_z%26e3BvgAzdH3Fw6ptvsjAzdH3FuzsAzdH3Fuzsp7rtwgAzdH3Fdlca_n_z%
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 脑残片的搜索结果_百度图片搜索
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: IBM稍微多給點，HP和Dell都躲在後面看著呢
<ikk-> iMadper: 自动化测试 可以用 https://travis-ci.org/
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ t: Travis CI - Free Hosted Continuous Integration Platform for the Open Source Community
<huntxu> iMadper: 你難道想失敗了嗎
<iMadper> huntxu: .... ... .... 你说的又不灵
<huntxu> iMadper: 因果循環的啊，報應不爽
<iMadper> ikk-: 用jenkins, 不是我决定得了的.
<iMadper> huntxu: 扯淡, 不信.
<Meowoo> 妈的
<Meowoo> 我弄个函数，而且要绝对路径就好了
<Meowoo> 这不多此一举么
<imtxc_> NNNND
<ikk-> iMadper: o
 * imtxc_ 讨厌的掉线
<ikk-> freeayu: grep "test" *.a -R
<jiero> huntxu:  因为今天我没事
<imtxc_> test
<^k^> imtxc_:点点点.  11:47 
<jiero> huntxu: 我烦
<atcv> 烦
<huntxu> jiero: 找點事情做啊
<jiero> huntxu: 我要做的事。需要钱，但没可能得到援助
<atcv> 做爱做的事
<huntxu> jiero: 房子賣了？
<roylez_> imtxc_: 渣掉线了？
<jiero> huntxu: 房子卖了也不是我的。
<imtxc_> roylez_: 都有尾巴了，没尾巴的上不来了。。
<huntxu> jiero: 還是做環保麽？
<yunfan> imtxc_: 嘿嘿
<roylez_> imtxc_: ghost掉
<jiero> huntxu: 类似
<huntxu> jiero: 我也沒錢。。。
<lucky_> sean park现在在做什么工作？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu12.04 进系统之前无法显示，提示分辨率不对，求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444810 在实验室的老机器上装的ubuntu12.04，philips的显示器，1440×900的分辨率，进系统后使用正常，分辨率也正确。 可是在grub、进系统前的时候屏幕无法显示，会提示分辨率不对造成的无法显
<^k^> 示，求各位指点啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 andy24boyking — 2013-06-28 11:46
<jiero> huntxu: 你比我强
<jiero> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> jiero: 我不止一次幻想過，被公司開掉啊
<huntxu> jiero: 拿點補償，花一個月時間，從北京騎車回廣州，再花三個月到半年，去山裏教書
<ikk-> huntxu: ..
<ikk-> huntxu: 山里能上irc ?
<huntxu> ikk-: 顯然不行。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 只有那樣，才有半年不工作的資本。。。
<ikk-> huntxu: 有GPRS就行
<Meowoo> 妈的
<Meowoo> 还不能 require
<huntxu> ikk-: 太慢
<Meowoo> 只能 dofile
<ikk-> 嗯
<Meowoo> lua有那么变态的吗
<ikk-> Meowoo: 你拿lua当bash用？
<Meowoo> awesome配置啊，我把一些设置独立出来，以后增加好增加，不用找那么久
<Meowoo> 这配置 连 ~/.config/awesome/... 的形式都不认
<huntxu> gfrog_away: errno 2 是啥
<Meowoo> 必须 /home/***/.config/awesome 酱紫
<imtxc_> huntxu: no such file?
<huntxu> imtxc_: ENOENT
<huntxu> 我剛才只是懶得自己找。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 。
<imtxc_> huntxu: 那不就是 no such file or directory 么
<huntxu> 是的
<imtxc_> eexpress: 神败了好多东西哦
<pity> imtxc_: 刚吃饭去了
<imtxc_> test
<^k^> imtxc_:点点点.  12:17 
<leemeng0x61> ...
<jusss> imtxc_: sector size为4096，fdisk提示partition 2 does not start on physical sector boudery,怎么办
<imtxc_> jusss: 不会用 fdisk 那高级货
<iMadper> jusss: cfdisk
<imtxc_> jusss: gparted
 * iMadper 连cli界面都没有的, 反人类 fdisk
<jusss> iMadper: 装arch时,cfdisk创建到分区都没开始在物理扇区。。。
<eexpress> iMadper: 你分一个区，难道还要些动画效果？
<iMadper> eexpress: 是的.
<eexpress> gaoji啊
<iMadper> eexpress: 最好能用flash播放.
<iMadper> eexpress: js+html5也能接受
<eexpress> 哦。。。
<iMadper> eexpress: fdisk://127.0.0.1
<imtxc_> iMadper: gaoji
<eexpress> 你去促进帽帽的进步吧
<jusss> eexpress: 我该怎么办，sda2是扩展分区，sda2没开始在physical sector ,
<iMadper> eexpress: 正在
<jusss> eexpress: 4096
<iMadper> jusss: 说人话.
<eexpress> jusss: 删除，重新分。
<jusss> iMadper: 我贴图吧
<iMadper> jusss: 随便.
<eexpress> 或者浪费一些前面的空间。
<eexpress> 没在边界，不要紧。
<iMadper> eexpress: 我的理解是, 没对齐?
<eexpress> 其实
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：关于更新的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444813 这两天在终端更新，终是有错误，如下图，后来我还 不知怎么弄的把什么密钥也删除了，想来问下，我应该怎么弄？ 3.jpeg 4.jpeg 统计信息: 发表于 由 luqiyihui — 2013-06-28 12:12
<iMadper> jusss: 不是ssd, 可以不对齐的.
<eexpress> 是啊。扇区等不在边界。
<Meowoo> require不工作， dofile 工作
<eexpress> 不在扇区的边界。
<Meowoo> 啥回事额
<jusss> iMadper: eexpress , http://code.bulix.org/nmzxrh-83844?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<eexpress> 071
<eexpress> 775 你这sda1就不是边界吧。
<iMadper> jusss: 不是边界, 毫无问题
<jusss> eexpress: 嗯，我也不知道怎么回事。。。
<eexpress> 浪费一些，手动设置start位置
<iMadper> jusss: 你不是ssd, 对齐不对齐不影响性能.
<jusss> iMadper: 时间长了，会出现问题吗
<eexpress> 775 - 822 本来就不对，都不靠边。
<eexpress> 不在意算了
<iMadper> jusss: 硬盘有使用寿命的, 你说时间长了会不会出现问题?
<eexpress> 扩展分区干嘛。直接4个主分区算了。
<iMadper> jusss: 你就接这个干嘛? 对你来说, 对齐不对齐, 没半毛钱关系.
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<jusss> eexpress: ...
<iMadper> eexpress: 扩展两个字, 洋气!
<imtxc_> eexpress: 专业啊，还自动收线器
<jusss> eexpress: 没主分区可以吗？全逻辑分区
<iMadper`> gfrog_away: 掉了, 又一次...
<ikk-> jusss: 只要BIOS支持，都可以
<ikk-> http://code.bulix.org/w9ujsm-83850
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<imtxc_> iMadper`: 我能理解你现在的感受 cc gfrog_away
<iMadper`> imtxc_: 我现在的感受就是, 特别想kick你
<iMadper`> imtxc_: 你能理解?
<imtxc_> iMadper`: 不能
<iMadper`> imtxc_: 那你丫说你能....
<imtxc_> iMadper`: 我是能理解，不能接受
<imtxc_> iMadper`: 因为我刚才掉线的时候，也想到的是不是你 kick 我了。。。
<imtxc_> 还是 ban 我了
<jusss> ikk-: 好多分区
<eexpress> jusss: ... 不行
<eexpress> imtxc_: 你想要收线器？
<jusss> eexpress: 哦
<imtxc_> eexpress: 不用啊
<ikk-> jusss: 我是先安装xp, 然后安装win 2003, 然后删除了一个分区(100g), 在这个分区里面安装 ubuntu
<eexpress> 落后的
<imtxc_> eexpress: 我感觉用不到
<jusss> eexpress: 我手动改，用fdisk可以吗？
<eexpress> 我感觉 imadper 应该要。只是他懒
<imadper> eexpress: 我才不要呢, 不是懒, 是穷
<imadper> eexpress: 没钱了
<jusss> eexpress: 删掉sda2,然后再分个扩展分区？那fstab怎么写？我不会。。。
<eexpress> jusss: 别。你不熟悉。我估计会出事。你能用gui软件分区不。
<eexpress> 卖了一个耳机而已。 imadper
<imadper> eexpress: 懒得卖
<jusss> eexpress: 分区，我会，fstab怎么写，不会
<imtxc_> imadper: 神不是买了嘛，你跟他要
<eexpress> jusss: 谁要自己写fstab了哦。
<imadper> imtxc_: 不是什么想要的东西, 没必要开这个口.
<eexpress> 哪自动生成的
<jusss> eexpress: 怎么自动生成？
<eexpress> imadper: 3个。如果好用，再买3个，送你一个？
<jusss> eexpress: 哪个指令
<eexpress> 。安装系统就自动生成了。
<imadper> eexpress: 还不够路费的呢, 算了~
<eexpress> 送2个？
<imadper> jusss: fwfstab
<jusss> eexpress: 这不是改了分区吗？难道它还会自动生成？
<imadper> eexpress: 主要是, 对这东西没兴趣呀...
<jusss> imadper: 哦
<imadper> eexpress: 更占空间了...
<eexpress> 。
<imadper> jusss: 有了fwfstab, 你就会写了, 图形化的.
<eexpress> 都格式化了的，写啥
<imtxc_> eexpress: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.74.uBt8Rh&id=20700732778 这种么
<^k^> imtxc_ ... ⇪ 招商/苹果白Iphone/自动/耳机/收线器/整理器/集线器/绕线器/hub-淘宝网
<jusss> eexpress: 手动创建分区 文件系统，得写挂载目录呀，
<eexpress> 你准备挂载啥？/home?
<jusss> eexpress: 难道每次启动都手动挂载？
<eexpress> 空白的嘛。
<jusss> eexpress: 嗯
<eexpress> 还要手动建立帐号目录和基本配置，你会不。
<eexpress> 要不，登录都不行的
<ikk-> jusss: 建议先安装 arch 或 gentoo 连连手
<jusss> eexpress: 这么麻烦
<jusss> ikk-: arch有个 genfstab好像
<eexpress> 你一个空白分区，挂了，自己想。。。。@
<imadper> jusss: 有.
<ikk-> jusss: o
<imadper> jusss: arch安装的问题, 问一次kick一次, wiki那么全... (grub2的那个bug要是还没修复, 那倒是允许问一下grub2的问题...)
<jusss> imadper: 我昨天装arch发现都是几kb都速度，然后就没装
<eexpress> 你找 imadper要一个kvm帐号，到那里去折腾吧。
<imadper> jusss: 自己换源呀.
<imadper> eexpress: 我哪儿来的kvm帐号呀?
<ikk-> arch 真好，文档好
<ikk-> archive
<eexpress> imadper: 有吧。。
<jusss> imadper: 我昨天问你用换源吗，你说不用，我问你usb装下载数据吗，你说不用
<imadper> eexpress: 公司的服务器, 外人连不进来.
<imadper> jusss: 找log!
<eexpress> 内部人，这都没？
<eexpress> 哦。。。
<eexpress> 开dmz lol
<jusss> imadper: 我昨天晚上用拼音的时候
<imadper> jusss: 如果你是用你的蹩脚的英语或者拼音问得, 那有可能, 我看不懂呀
<imadper> jusss: 我让ofan帮我翻译, 结果ofan直接去骂你了
<jusss> 。。。
<eexpress> 拼音问问题？
<jusss> eexpress: ibus挂了
<jusss> eexpress: 所有拼音
<imadper> eexpress: 是呀, 在我强迫自己看了几句之后, 我就放弃了
<eexpress> hoho 该踢。
<imadper> jusss: 有web-based的输入法, 你丫不用
<imadper> jusss: 改t
<jusss> imadper: 给我个国内的源，arch的
<Meowoo> lua 怎么知道一数组的元素个数啊
<imtxc_> ....
<imadper> Meowoo: stfw
<Meowoo> 额
<jusss> imadper: 你妹
<imtxc_> 怎么把他给t了啊
 * imadper 好不掩盖自己对伸手党的鄙视. 
<jusss> 只是要个源而已
 * imadper 毫不掩盖自己对伸手党的鄙视. 
<jusss> 又不是要钱
<gfrog_away> huntxu: @_@
<imadper> jusss: 你tmd自己不找, 让别人浪费时间来帮你搜索
 * gfrog_away import errno
 * gfrog_away errno.errorcode.get(2)
 * gfrog_away 'ENOENT'
<gfrog_away> huntxu: ^
<jusss> imadper: 费个毛时间，把你的source.list给我不就行了
<jusss> imadper: 这是节省时间
<imadper> jusss: 你自己搜索一下china不就行了?!
<imadper> jusss: 我电信, 谁知道你丫用什么的快
<gfrog_away> imadper: fdisk 过时了，用parted
<gfrog_away> imadper: fdisk没法搞定gpt
<imadper> gfrog_away: 我也没有gpt...
<Meowoo> 网上又说 #a，也有说 getn,也有说maxn
<gfrog_away> imadper: 潮流，理解潮流
<imadper> gfrog_away: 普通的bios, 还不支持pure gpt吧?
<imadper> Meowoo: 那你就写一行试试看呀
<imadper> Meowoo: 你不是开发吗?
<imadper> gfrog_away: 你用ssd了嘛?
<gfrog_away> imadper: nope
<Guest25983> 700k/s 的宽带用了ipv6后变成 1.4MB/s了。怎么办
<imadper> Guest25983: 怎么弄得? 自己弄的隧道, 还是你那里普及了?
<yunfan> imadper: 怎么欺负 juss?
<imadper> yunfan: 我?
<imadper> yunfan: 没欺负他啊.
<Guest25983> imadper:  没普及
<imadper> Guest25983: 那你弄得隧道?
<Guest25983> imadper: :)
<imadper> Guest25983: 那个merodu还是叫啥来的?
<Guest25983> imadper: 感谢一下google大神
<yunfan> imadper: 你要送佛送到西 给+b 几天才能真正起到教育作用嘛
<imadper> Guest25983: 有这么快?
<yunfan> heroku?
<imadper> yunfan: heroku访问很慢的
<ikk-> gfrog_away: https://eval.in/35410
<^k^> ikk- ... ⇪ Paste #35410 - eval.in
<ikk-> huntxu: https://eval.in/35410
<Guest25983> imadper: youtube 1.4MB/s没有问题
<gfrog_away> ikk-: 邪恶的ruby
<imadper> Guest25983: 有很多隧道软件, 你用的啥?
<imadper> rubies的环境变量太难设置了!
<ikk-> gfrog_away: :)
<ikk-> imadper: 不是用rvm 设置的吗
<Guest25983> imadper: 我没弄，别人的   上sohu 700k/s youtube 1.4MB/s
<Meowoo> 那天我的电脑得给猫踩坏了
<Meowoo> 哪天
<imadper> ikk-: 我是自己解决不了了, 才弄得rvm, 本来不想弄rvm弄脏我的系统的.
<imadper> ikk-: rvm不认我pacman安装的jruby, 一定要rvm自己安装才认...
<ikk-> imadper: 我是用 rbenv 的，干净一些
<Meowoo> 不知哪天我的电脑就得让猫给踩坏了，踩过去就算了，还回头又踩一次
<imadper> ikk-: 先不改了, 生产环境, 好不容易弄好了... 舍不得...
<ikk-> imadper: rvm use system --default 这样试试呢
<imadper> ikk-: 但是, 我还是要 rvm use jruby@Jenkins 然后就提示我没有jruby...
<imadper> ikk-: 不过, 我现在已经用rvm重新安装了jruby了, 所以, 怎么样都可以了... 囧rz...
<ikk-> imadper: 哦
<Guest25983> imadper: 使用google的任何服务都是双倍的快 :]
<imadper> Guest25983: 以前我也用ipv6, 但是, ipv6后来也不稳定了的
<imadper> Guest25983: 我现在连shadowsock, 看u2b 1080p也不卡, 够了
<Guest25983> imadper: 坐等GFW for ipv6
<Guest25983> imadper: 你爽
<imadper> Guest25983: 5rmb/mon
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 网络电视freetuxtv 无法播放－黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444815 hhh.jpg装了freetuxtv 但无法播放，显示正在播放，但黑屏， 我己装了vlc播放器了，我感觉他没有被调用。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2013-06-28 12:45
<imadper> miredo, 想起来那个软件名字了
<Meowoo> tag = {}
<Meowoo> tag [] = 123
<Meowoo> 这个是在tag 后面插一元素么?
<ikk-> Meowoo: lua 可读性不好
<ikk-> Meowoo: 好的语言是不需要问语法的问题的
<Meowoo> awesome 要 lua e
<Meowoo> 忘了 tag [] = 123;为追加元素是啥语言了
<Meowoo> 貌似是 php
<ikk-> tag.append 123
<Meowoo> 不是这个，应该是table.append (tag, 123)
<ikk-> table.push tag,123
<roylez_> ikk-: æ­»bot
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) ikk-
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<imadper> roylez_: 暴力席, 乃来了
<roylez_> imadper: 公司有个band 10的职位，我要不要申请了？
<imadper> roylez_: band 10基本上就是国人的最高等级了吧?
<imadper> roylez_: 你申请吧...
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 跪拜壕席
<roylez_> imadper: 上面还有 A B C D E F ....
<imadper> roylez_: 中国工程师, 有那么高级别的?
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 用字母表示的。。 难道是某种衣服的尺码？
<imadper> gfrog_away: 我要在美亚买哥伦比亚的抓绒, m的, hold的住吗?
<imadper> gfrog_away: 你一说衣服, 我就想到了
<gfrog_away> imadper: hold住出不出手么？
<imadper> adam8157: 壕鸡蛋呢?
<imadper> gfrog_away: 是我穿的起来吗?
<imadper> gfrog_away: 怕我连m的都会大
<roylez_> imadper: 没有吧
<gfrog_away> imadper: 我哪知道。没C家的衣服
<imadper> gfrog_away: c家已经是我买衣服的极限了...
<imadper> roylez_: 老赵呢? 不是在贵摸香港吗?
 * gfrog_away 去年买了件L的土拨鼠神衣，结果尼玛肥到不行，根本没法穿。
<roylez_> imadper: 哪个老赵？赵本山？
<imadper> gfrog_away: 买m的...
<imadper> roylez_: 老赵  -- 追求编程点滴   那个
<roylez_> gfrog_away: 基蛙是雨蛙的体型
<gfrog_away> imadper: 懒得买了，帝都穿神衣的机会太少了。
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 尾席
<imadper> roylez_: 金主席, 给你想了一个口号.
<imadper> roylez_: 金品质 立天下
<imadper> gfrog_away: 我买个秋冬都能穿的...
<gfrog_away> imadper: 那是金立，主席怎么可能用这个。一定是金品质，基天下
<roylez_> imadper: 给帽子
<gfrog_away> imadper: 你想多了。
<imadper> roylez_: 你太暴力了, 不能给你
<jusss> eexpress: 我用fdisk把那个分区删了，然后手动创建个分区，修改下fstab，不可以用吗？你刚才说都什么帐号登录之类都是？不明白？
<imadper> jusss: 用lvm吧.
<jusss> imadper: 又是一个我不明白都新东西。。。
<imadper> jusss: archwiki里面有.
<imadper> jusss: 你要是弄会了archwiki里面的所有东西, 你绝对年薪千万
<jusss> imadper: ...
 * imadper 绝没开玩笑.
<imadper> jusss: 里面还有各种小语种呢, 那些, 值钱
<jusss> imadper: 感觉wiki和man一样。。。
<sjd_zeus> sudoku有人玩得好吗
<gfrog_away> imadper: 不就26个字母外加10个数字么，哪有那么多钱。
<imadper> gfrog_away: 还有各种小语种呢
<ikk-> 硬盘一直闪，如何监控是哪个文件在不停读写？
<gfrog_away> imadper: 哦，还有小语种，那得数unicode
<jusss> ikk-: 什么node之类的
<jusss> ikk-: inotify什么之类的？
<ikk-> jusss: inotify 监控那个目录？ 不会是根目录吧？
<jusss> ikk-: 这个不知道。。。
<ikk-> jusss: 估计先 lsof , 然后 inotify
<jusss> ikk-: 又一个我不知道的新东西，lsof
<ikk-> jusss: lvm 不懂可以问我
<jusss> ikk-: 嗯
<ikk-> jusss: 我帮你查 arch wiki, 哈哈
<jusss> ikk-: 我想知道fdisk改分区后手动写fstab能行吗
<jusss> ikk-: 这个archwiki上有吗
<ikk-> jusss: 你用个虚拟机，试着改改，几分钟就有答案
<jusss> ikk-: 哦
<ikk-> jusss: 你用 gparted 动态调整分区不好吗？
<Meowoo> 妈的，弄好了 awesome 的配置，我也学多了一语言
<jusss> ikk-: 调整那个没在物理扇区的分区的开头位置？
<ikk-> jusss: 是的。 不过你在乎那 20MB 的空间？
<sjd_zeus> 今天上班了，明天还想上，这是事业；今天上班了，明天还得上，这是职业!今天一块喝酒了，明天还想喝，这是朋友；今天一块喝酒了，明天还得喝，这是客户!今天吃过，明天还想吃，这是美食；今天吃过，明天还得吃，这是饭！
<jusss> ikk-: 真想把那个分区删了手动建，后亏安系统时没用fdisk手动分区，用什么向导之类的，
<ikk-> jusss: 自动bug多
<Meowoo> 终于配好 awesome 了
<Meowoo> 妈的，足足折腾了3天了
<sjd_zeus> 不折腾awesome了，xfce4用着也挺好的
<opelbenz> awesome对于键盘党的吸引力无穷大
<huntxu> laptop黨也是
<huntxu> 因為無所謂外接鼠標，也無所謂誤觸synaptics
<ikk-> Will listen for events for 60 seconds.
<ikk-> total  access  modify  filename
<ikk-> 9564   16      9548    ./.config/chromium/Default/Local Storage/
<ikk-> 60妙 9000 多次
<imtxc> nnnnd
<imtxc> tnnnnd
<imtxc> roylez_: 立天下
 * gfrog_away 更新了一下头像们
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 给我个你的照片做头像
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 微薄
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我要那种
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 恩，就是跟人类比较接近的那种。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 你可以把青蛙ps的脸ps成人。。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
 * huntxu 鄙視不用本人照片做頭像的
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 总算明白乃的头像为毛一直是扁的了，原来是我裁了一个长方形的图片，然后显示的时候被压缩成正方形了。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 我用自己的照片做过 gtalk的头像， 然后某个人很委婉的请求我换个头像，不然没法跟我聊了就
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 真相
<imtxc> gfrog_away: ..................
<imtxc> gfrog_away: å¼±
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 渣
 * gfrog_away 不过更新头像需要重启，太郁闷了。
 * imtxc 吃饭，终于不是那么恶心了，忘掉柳传志的口水了
<huntxu> imtxc: 路澤爾
 * gfrog_away 找不到刷新kde图标缓存的方法。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 这就不行了啊，我还有很多恶心段子呢
<imtxc> ..
<imadper> 苨马!!! Jenkins还有这么大的bug没修复!!! 也好release出来!
<yunfan> 多大？ 你比给我看看
<huntxu> imadper: 你的m小寫了
<imadper> huntxu: 没事吧?
<imadper> huntxu: 大家能认出来
<huntxu> imadper: 用windows的，才這麽幹
<huntxu> imadper: 所以，鄙視
<ikk-> imadper: 写java的80% 都这么干
<gfrog_away> fre
<MeaCulpa> Java很注重大小写的吧
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 猴总乃电话好奇怪呢，第一次竟然没声音。
<imadper> huntxu: ...
<imadper> ikk-: ...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: huntxu 说的是我的nick成小写了...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 纯新手，公司发的电脑，装的ubuntu系统，如何查看安装的是哪个版本！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444816 如题，求各位大神帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 小时候被猪亲过 — 2013-06-28 13:59
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 所以 imtxc 一定不是个java码农
<MeaCulpa> QQ
<imtxc> 啥
<imtxc> 大写是 java 党还是小写
<imtxc> 我码字除了 define 不写大写啊。。。
<opelbenz> java党靠自己补齐
<opelbenz> 自动补齐，囧
<leemeng0x61> tab
<imadper> huntxu: fx22是不是有bug?
<imadper> huntxu: 总是弹窗...
<huntxu> imadper: 我又不用fx
<imadper> huntxu: ...
<imtxc> huntxu: chrome 是不是有bug，总是莫名其妙的没有任何症状的自动关闭
<imtxc> 升级了之后，毛病依旧
<huntxu> imtxc: 我又不用chrome
<atcv> linux有没有可以播bdhd协议的播放器？？
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: gfrog_away 注意安全
<jiero> huntxu:  opera老板？
<jiero> atcv: 中国人发明的协议？
<jiero> atcv: 你做吧
<gfrog_away> imadper: 帮我踹飞 imtxc
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<atcv> jiero: 百度做死。。。。
<atcv> 在线看又卡的要死。。。。。。
<imtxc> |||
<imadper> gfrog_away: 我没kickban的命令. 你来吧
<atcv> 还没声音。。。。。。不知道是哪里的问题
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 好商量
<atcv> 三，百度影音播放器是市面唯一，一款支持bdhd协议的，而且资源更新很快也很丰富，资源网站也比较多。。。。。。。。。。。。。我去。。。。。
<ofan> yooooooooo
<Meowoo> 妈的， awesome 还要记快捷键
<Meowoo> 不是要用多屏，还真不想用它额
<ofan> Meowoo: 猫叔
<Meowoo> 额
<imadper> Meowoo: 多屏? 啥东西不支持多屏?
<Meowoo> 我说了，xfce的不合我要求
<ofan> awesome多屏支持好
<imadper> Meowoo: 谁知道你什么时候跟谁说的
 * ofan 开始工作
<Meowoo> 这俩天我一直说啊
<imadper> Meowoo: 这两天你一直问lua倒是
<ofan> 猫叔问过xrandr
<imadper> Meowoo: 没听你说起过xfce
<ofan> 不过awesome也要xrandr
<imadper> ofan: 都要呀
<Meowoo> 我就是因为多屏而用awesome->用了awesome折腾lua
<Meowoo> 这关系明白了么
<ofan> 我其实都写xorg.conf
<imadper> Meowoo: 不明白呀, 支持多屏的那么多, 干嘛折腾
<ofan> awesome多屏支持好
<Meowoo> 你不明白我的需求
<Meowoo> 我喜欢将窗口分类
<sjd_zeus> Meowoo: 一屏A片，一屏文艺片?
<Meowoo> 在 xfce 中我将俩窗口放在不同的工作区，就不能同时看
<imadper> 我就是因为多屏而用awesome->用了awesome折腾lua     这里面有描述窗口分类?
<Meowoo> 因为我多屏的特殊需求，xfce不能满足我->所以用 awesome->折腾lua
<Meowoo> 这够清楚了么
<lmh> gery:  hi
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 赞
<lmh> gery, 我已经在体育馆这边了
<imtxc> 吓得哥都没敢说话
<Meowoo> 我想一边写文档，一边看a片，a片和文档不在一个工作区，也不在一屏幕。大屏看A片，小屏写文档，xfce的话，我将窗口分开俩工作区，就不能同时看了
<gery> lmh: 你这么快啊，我今天活多去不上了……
<Meowoo> xfce换工作区，俩屏就必须同时换
<imtxc> Meowoo: 骗人
<lmh> gery，那么忙啊？可惜
<imtxc> Meowoo: 你是想同时看两个a片吧
<jiero> Meowoo: 确实你骗人
<Meowoo> 我哪里骗人，能做到，我也不折腾 awesome 了
<jiero> Meowoo: 干嘛要2个工作区
<Meowoo> jiero, 我个人的怪僻额
<ofan> 多工作区正常
<Meowoo> 我要是一正常人，干嘛这么折腾额
<gery> lmh: 争取忙完还能过去活动一下
<jiero> ofan: 一定要分开就不正常了。
<ofan> jiero: 咋不正常
<lmh> gery, 嗯，好的
<jiero> ofan: 好吧，我一定要关闭按钮在右下角。
<jiero> ofan: 不在左上角和右上角
<Meowoo> 我的分区分为 main,娱乐，工作，上网。
<Meowoo> 听音乐，看视频，画画，放娱乐
<imadper> 上网竟然单独分出来...
<Meowoo> 上网放一个
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<Meowoo> 我又喜欢同时做几样东西
<imadper> 上网看视频, 放到娱乐里面还是上网里面.
<Meowoo> 我按窗口分的
<jiero> 指定什么程序只能在什么桌面了？
<jiero> lol
<gfrog_away> lmh: 乃竟然在帝都？！
<Meowoo> 浏览器都放上网
<lmh> gfrog_away: 暂时
<lmh> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<gfrog_away> lmh: 难怪
<Meowoo> 单独看视频的放娱乐
<ofan> 什么时候有单条16G的笔记本内存
<Meowoo> awesome，俩屏可以单独换 tag，不像 xfce 换工作区，同时都换
<ofan> Meowoo: 你那atom小本能撑得住么
<Meowoo> 可以额
<imadper> ofan: 现在貌似有, 海盗船.
<imadper> ofan: 不过买不到而已. 你在米国也买不到?
<ofan> imadper: 链接
<ofan> 上次搜了没有
<imadper> ofan: 早先看得新闻, 海盗船说自己出了16g的, 但是搜不倒
<ofan> 哦
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 单条16g现在的主板不支持吧。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 64GB内存能干什么？
<palomino|working> 能弄个大点的ramdisk jiero
<palomino|working> 还能多跑几个虚拟机
<palomino|working> 我只有32g内存,不知道再多出来的咋用了..
<jiero> palomino|working:  搞记录啊，内存里运行虚拟机，拍摄录像，做服务器
<palomino|working> 偷拍
<jiero> palomino|working:  嗯嗯
<jiero> palomino|working: 找n个旧的android手机，遥控偷拍
<palomino|working> :D
<jiero> palomino|working: 你什么时候能主动的发布意见——除了踢人，我知道马脾气可以很糟。
 * palomino|working 忙啊
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working 反mo imtxc 
<imtxc> palomino|working: 你码什么游戏呢
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 拜壕基蛙
<stmsgebjgd> palomino|working, 32G内存  熬着吃啊
<imadper> adam8157: 拜.
<huntxu> adam8157: git log 那個顯示每個人的commit數在前面的是啥參數
<adam8157> imadper: 乖
<adam8157> huntxu: 每人commit数?
<huntxu> adam8157: 對
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 关机和重启的时候compiz进程无响应。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444817 compiz无响应，rm -rf .config/compiz* .gconf/apps/compiz*/dconf reset -f /org/compiz/重置compiz，sudo service lightdm restart重置服务后，compiz还是无响应。关机和重启的时候都要先K掉compiz进程才行。不想重装系统了，配置系统太麻烦了。
<^k^>  屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 等待春天 — 2013-06-28 14:41
<huntxu> adam8157: 比如說 adam8157(4): 然後下面每行出來commit msg的
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦 这个不是log生成的
<huntxu> adam8157: 那是啥
<huntxu> adam8157: 靠，shortlog
<adam8157> huntxu: 是pull-request和format-patch --cover-leter吧...
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 你说那个是format-patch --cover-letter
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 握手
<huntxu> gfrog_away: adam8157 不是，是git shortlog ...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 荣幸啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 看来我俩比较正统
 * huntxu 要的明明是git shortlog的結果
<adam8157> huntxu: anyway 解决就好
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 哦，好吧，也一样。 不过乃邮件里看到的都是cover-letter做出来的。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我要看歷史 =.=
<huntxu> 不是要發patch啊 >.<
<gfrog_away> huntxu: short log乃能看出啥历史啊，都乱了。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我现在看历史用这个 git log --graph --pretty=format:'%Cred%h%Creset -%C(yellow)%d%Creset %s %Cgreen(%cr) %C(bold blue)%Creset' --abbrev-commit --date=relative --all
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 看誰發的多
<adam8157> huntxu: 他是maintainer估计, 咱俩退散
<adam8157> huntxu: 拜PM
<huntxu> gfrog_away: git shortlog|sort -r
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 看谁发的多乃要 git shortlog --summary
<huntxu> gfrog_away: -s 忘了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: =.=
<imtxc> huntxu: 膜拜pm
<imtxc> 拜 adam8157
<eexpress> 觉得麻烦的时候，输入gitg看，不会阵亡的。 gfrog_away
<adam8157> imadper: 乖
<imtxc> 哈
<imadper> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> imadper: 打错认了
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 没X
<adam8157> huntxu: 话说你这么执行shortlog很害人啊, 在kernel里运行一个卡死人
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你%C(bold blue)%Creset' --abbrev-commit --date=relative這堆都是賣萌的啊
<eexpress> 蛋蛋朵。你骗人用dm_crypt
<adam8157> lp = log --graph --pretty=format:'%Cred%h%Creset -%C(yellow)%d%Creset %s %Cgreen(%cr) %C(bold blue)<%an>%Creset' --abbrev-commit --date=relative
<huntxu> adam8157: 蠢蛋才在kernel裏這麽幹
<adam8157> eexpress: 我在用
<eexpress> 麻烦不
<adam8157> eexpress: 看智商了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: =.=
<eexpress> 那还是骗人。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 我用的挺好的
<huntxu> %cr 就已經是 --date=relative啊
<huntxu> %h 也已經是 --abbrev-commit
<eexpress> 别人只是小白，不是妹子，你没必要这样骗嘛。 adam8157
<eexpress> lol
<adam8157> eexpress: 真挺好用的, 我咋骗人了
<huntxu> adam8157: 另外表示看%an的不知道是什麽心態
<adam8157> huntxu: 我抄的...
<eexpress> 我还觉得encfs好用
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不過那個--all好用
<adam8157> huntxu: 不用an用啥 指导下
<huntxu> adam8157: 徹底不用啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: huntxu 嗯，我这也是抄的
<eexpress> 你们的git这些alias，居然都没处理中文的部分。显摆啥。
<eexpress> 都是抄的嘛
<huntxu> 關中文什麽事
<eexpress> 你ls不要看中文？
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 中文写commit msg的都该拖出去烧烤。
<eexpress> 全。
<huntxu> eexpress: 我機器裏沒中文文件名的東西
<eexpress> 草。你们高级。
<huntxu> 除了輸入法和聊天，剩下的不用中文啊。。。
<adam8157> | * | | | ab4eb35 - ipv6: Process unicast packet with Router Alert by checking flag in skb. (2 days ago) <YOSHIFUJI Hideaki / 吉藤英明>
<jiero> huntxu: 我也是。
<jiero> eexpress: 我也没中文名的文件。。。除非是windows用户的
<eexpress> huntxu: 不看日文的av?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 这个不是中文，是汉字
<eexpress> 夹杂汉字的？
<huntxu> eexpress: av都是編號的
<jiero> 。。。
<huntxu> 一看就不是業內
<jiero> huntxu: 我也不知道
<jiero> huntxu: av还编号？
<adam8157> =,=
<eexpress> 看来你的渠道，很单一。。。 huntxu
<huntxu> jiero: mplayer順序播放比較方便
<eexpress> 很业内。lol
<jiero> huntxu: 话说av是什么。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 而且輕松單手控制進度
<jiero> ？
<jiero> 什么是av？ ^k^
<eexpress> 完全是为了单手。。。。这精华。 huntxu
<jiero> 单手控制进度？
<^k^> jiero: define:av？ ^k^ <b>AV</b>-<b>K</b>, Barcelona, Spain. 273 likes · 4 talking about this.
<huntxu> 這點以前 MeaCulpa 也說過 ^^
<jiero> 。。。
 * gfrog_away 看起来我也该把%an加上。
<jiero> 。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 昨天确认 我们那有铀矿 在国土资源局的网站看到的 额
<jiero> yunfan: 你们那里完了
<eexpress> kk这死bot，居然还不处理格式。
<yunfan> jiero: 是的 经常听到人说谁癌症挂掉
<huntxu> yunfan: 也就是原生輻射？
<jiero> yunfan: 。中国这么大，没有容身之所
<huntxu> yunfan: 有沒有巨鼠啥的
<eexpress> 某官员被举报强奸妇女，到警察局接受询问。警察：您带套了么？官员：没有。警察：手套呢？官员：没有。警察：事发时，床上有被套么？官员：没有。警察：枕套呢？官员：也没有。警察：……您炒股吗？官员：炒啊，用公款。警察：有股票被套吗？官员：有啊！警察松了口气：【有套就不算强奸！】
<jiero> yunfan: 建个新城市。。。
<eexpress> adam8157:
<yunfan> huntxu: 没有 就是人特别聪明 可能是辐射剂量小吧
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 我这周赚了很多了, 你们这些渣渣
<jiero> yunfan: 辐射基因变化了
<jiero> adam8157: 请客有理由了对把
<eexpress> adam8157: 你直接说你这周没套
<yunfan> jiero: 瞎扯蛋
<eexpress> 居然挣钱了。。。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 我这周不但没套还赚了很多
 * yunfan 还说不是大空头
<jiero> yunfan: ？人体基因变化不是一直进行么
 * yunfan 不是大空头就是有内线
<eexpress> 大约多少？ adam8157
<eexpress> 让我羡慕下嘛
<jiero> adam8157: 赚了 600元么
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 无套内射嘛？
<jiero> adam8157: 变化的百分比透露一下
<adam8157> 怕吓倒你们
<eexpress> 围观没套的蛋蛋。
<eexpress> 。。。
<eexpress> 能翻倍？
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。买了新股？
<eexpress> 别说，补仓的部分，才没套吧。
<eexpress> jiero: 估计被我们说中了。
<ofan> adam8157: 炒股？
<jiero> adam8157: 一直没回复，准备给惊喜，开party？
<adam8157> eexpress: 我这周整体上赚了很多, 渣渣
<void1> eexpress, 挺好的相声段子
<eexpress> 好羡慕。看来真的发了。nnnnnnnnnd 蛋蛋。。。
<imtxc> 豪当当都说很多了， 那至少是6位数吧
<jiero> adam8157: 蛋蛋这周赚了6位数啊。
<eexpress> void1: 那是给蛋蛋看的。你别看。
<yunfan> 过几天阿蛋就要收购c
<eexpress> 100 0000？
<jiero> eexpress: 那是7位了吧
<imtxc> gfrog_away: ...
<eexpress> jiero: nnnd 你没看过老赵的小品？
<jiero> adam8157: 蛋蛋你要准备结婚买房？
<eexpress> 这就是6位
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 渣
<jiero> eexpress: 哦。我很多很多年不看电视了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 发错人了
 * adam8157 擦, 怎么可能, 你们这些瞎猜的. 正忙..
<eexpress> 一周6位数。天理啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 他已经结婚了
<jiero> imtxc: 啊
<huntxu> 蛋蛋一直是給自己打工的
<jiero> adam8157: 迟到的婚礼巧克力给我
<imtxc> jiero: 去年就婚纱来着
<jiero> imtxc: 你不可信
<eexpress> 混沙？
<jiero> imtxc: 砍头1
<eexpress> adam8157: 报销机票不。我去见见富翁。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕乃婚了？！
 * adam8157 真的很忙, 一点小钱 不要闹了
<eexpress> roylez_: 出来下
 * adam8157 single
<jiero> 。
 * lucky 这里还有多少人用gtalk？
<jiero> gfrog_away: 你竟然不知道
<gfrog_away> jiero: 我为毛会知道啊
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 你傻吧。谁结婚，不会到处收点礼金。
<lucky> jiero: 你用gtalk吗
<eexpress> 你还能跑？
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 我就没收
<jiero> lucky: 其实那只是个噱头
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 没收？通常我们这边的说法，是二道才不收。
<eexpress> 二道噶嘛？
<lucky> Pudge_: 国外怎么样
<jiero> lucky:  gmail帐号，或者啥的，我们都用 jabber的XMPP协议
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 懒得收，也懒得去送
<jiero> gfrog_away: 你和阿当比较好吧
<eexpress> ，
<eexpress> jiero: 他们是曾经的机油啊
<lucky> jiero: gmail帐号。。。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 所以干脆不麻烦，我不跟谁收礼，谁结婚也不要叫我
<Pudge_> lucky: 什么怎么样
<lucky> jiero: google帐号可不可以？
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 那是 hamo
<eexpress> ，，，这噶嘛。。。
<lucky> Pudge_: 有国内好吗
<jiero> lucky: 不是一样么
<gfrog_away> jiero: 那是 hamo 和 bluezd
<jiero> gfrog_away: 呃。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 其实，收礼，结婚，有这些要求么
<eexpress> 蛤蟆真去美国结婚了？
<lucky> jiero: 我以为gmail一定是@gmail.com结尾的邮箱才行呢
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Gmail: Email from Google (@ google.com *FROM* gmail.com)
<jiero> gfrog_away: 没人送你，因为你结婚太早了
<jiero> lucky: google帐号我不知道哈。那时候还没听说过
<Pudge_> lucky: 分什么东西了
<jiero> gfrog_away: 只要不开大宴。
<lucky> jiero: 你的邮箱是@gmail.com结尾的吗
<jiero> lucky: 是
<lucky> Pudge_: 生活啊
<lucky> jiero: 哦
<imtxc> lucky: gtalk 得用啊
<lucky> imtxc: 为什么
<lucky> imtxc: 我发现这里好多人用这东西
<imtxc> lucky: 有需要联系的人在上面
<jiero> imtxc: 哪个贵人？
<Pudge_> lucky: 物质生活国外好点吧，精神生活就差多了
<lucky> imtxc: 貌似很高端的样子
<imtxc> lucky: 嗯嗯，非常高端
<lucky> Pudge_: 国内也没觉得精神生活哪里好了
<imtxc> jiero: 你不懂， 边儿去
<jiero> Pudge_: 你个不融入的，
<lucky> imtxc: lol 我都是紧跟你们这群高端人士的步伐的
<Pudge_> lucky: 试试你就知道了
<imtxc> lucky: 嗯嗯， 那就买股票吧
<jiero> Pudge_: 你和gebjed哪个更合群
<jiero> Pudge_: 用linux的合群的不多
<lucky> imtxc: 这和买股票有什么关系
<imtxc> lucky: 往前翻页
<lucky> Pudge_: 我现在正在追一部法剧，不知道你有没有听过
<jiero> 股票可以赚钱。
<imtxc> jiero: 裸姐
<jiero> imtxc: 买基金和股票都可以赚钱
<jiero> imtxc: 你选基金还是股票
<Pudge_> jiero: 跟老外那真是君子之交，淡的一逼
<imtxc> jiero: 股票
<jiero> imtxc: 好。
<imtxc> jiero: 股票赌的成分更多一些么
<jiero> Pudge_: 嗯。
<jiero> imtxc: 不
<jiero> imtxc: 说明你不怕麻烦
<lucky> Pudge_: 你是指亲戚朋友？
<imtxc> jiero: 要玩就玩输赢多的，刺激的
<Pudge_> lucky: 法剧没看过，要不看不懂，要不就太sb
<lucky> imtxc: 我刚来一会
<lucky> Pudge_: 在国外是不是很孤单
<jiero> imtxc:  一个TED 视频上说，多数人在选择盈利风险时冒险，损失风险时谨慎。
<lucky> imtxc: 你买股票啊
<jiero> imtxc: 因为测试了猴子是这样的
<imtxc> jiero: 。。
<Pudge_> lucky: 还好
<Pudge_> lucky: 主要是无聊的时候多
<jiero> Pudge_: 你找个俱乐部去参加啊
<lucky> Pudge_: 没有人比我现在更无聊了
<jiero> Pudge_: 法国人很喜欢说话的。。。
<lucky> Pudge_: 有钱还有啥无聊的
<jiero> lucky: 无聊啥。
<jiero> lucky: 快去购物吧
<Pudge_> jiero: 话太多
<jiero> Pudge_: 所以学法国笑话。
<lucky> jiero: 整天没事干，感觉就在浪费青春
<Pudge_> jiero: 而且笑点太低
<Pudge_> jiero: 实在无法聊下去
<jiero> Pudge_: 嗯。奇怪的笑话
<lucky> jiero: 去购物要开车过去，我没车，附近也打不到车
<jiero> Pudge_: 抓几个mm玩
<jiero> lucky: 网购
<jiero> lucky: etao
<lucky> jiero: 购物完了之后呢
<lucky> jiero: etao是什么
<jiero> lucky: 学摄影，然后学视频编辑，找人一起旅游
<jiero> lucky: etao.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 一淘网-最专业的购物搜索｜想购物，先一淘｜全网搜索 综合比较 比价省钱 (@ etao.com)
<Pudge_> jiero: 也就剩下旅游了
<lucky> jiero: 为什么是etao
<jiero> pud
<jiero> Pudge_: 因为你没梦想吧。
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jiero> lucky: 好孩子，因为我觉得它设计的比较漂亮
 * palomino|working 轻抚 roylez_ 狗头
<lucky> jiero: 没钱没收入学那些东西不知道有什么意义唉
<jiero> palomino|working: 你就不会起个其他话题。
<jiero> lucky: 摄影不需要钱，
<Pudge_> jiero: 老了，没了
<lucky> jiero: 反正不挣钱
<palomino|working> 我没说话啊... jiero
<jiero> lucky: 设备随意买800左右的带手动就行了
<jiero> palomino|working: 因为你没说，所以你很闷，葫芦么
<jiero> Pudge_: 你还老？比roylez都笑
 * lucky 谁能推荐下ubuntu下好用的irc客户端
<jiero> Pudge_: 比我哥还小。。。
<palomino|working> 忙啊 jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 做个葫芦游戏
<imtxc> lucky: weechat 哦
<lucky> imadper: 听说xchat要停止开发了？
<palomino|working> 葫芦娃大战什么来着。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 葫芦大战西红柿
<eexpress> 闷葫芦。
<imadper> lucky: 从不用, 不关心.
<eexpress> 破马是
<lucky> imtxc: 怎么装
<lucky> imadper: 开源软件为什么老是会出现停止开发的情况
<imtxc> lucky: sudo apt-get install weechat
<jiero> palomino|working: 做个手机游戏，”办公室闷葫芦指数 - 恶搞系列“
<imadper> lucky: 闭源软件停止开发的也很多.
<palomino|working> .... jiero
<MeaCulpa> lucky: 因为闭源软件烂的照样还有人用
<jiero> lucky: 因为失去兴趣
<kelvins> 大家好 第一次来这啊
<imadper> lucky: 开发者不想开发了, 他们有自己的喜好
<lucky> jiero: 开源软件都是一个人在做啊？
<jiero> lucky: 有很多是
<lucky> imadper: 我还以为每个软件都有一个团队呢
<imadper> lucky: 都没钱来支撑, 有团队也没有凝聚力的
<imadper> lucky: 大家都是凭爱好去了, 然后没收你一分钱, 给你写出了现在你用的软件
<lucky> MeaCulpa: 在你们眼里我这种不会开源的小白是不是很悲哀
<MeaCulpa> lucky: 我也不会
<lucky> imadper: 还有这种兴趣。。。写软件不花时间精力嘛，干嘛不收钱啊
<eexpress> 小白有啥不好，越白越好
<Guest22718> linux去死
 * imadper 时刻准备着
<jiero> lucky: 小白最好表现的主动一些，我们不喜欢不懂的小白。
<Guest22718> open souces 去死
<lucky> eexpress: 最怕想变黑的小白了
<jiero> lucky: 不对。是不动的
<jiero> lucky: 舒展筋骨，
<eexpress> 小姐很白。不是有个片子嘛
<Guest22718> m$万岁
<jiero> lucky: 重在参与哈
<lucky> jiero: 我一直在主动给大家制造问题
<jiero> lucky: 哦
<jiero> lucky: 打入九层高塔
<lucky> jiero: 什么意思
<jiero> lucky: 。。。
 * adam8157 没有理由的话, 不管说谁该死都该踢吧?
<lucky> imtxc: 我装完怎么什么都发生
<lucky> jiero: lol
<lucky> jiero: 你看我够白吧
<jiero> lucky: 锁起来。。。
<ofan> lucky: xchat不是收费么
<jiero> lucky: 你语文太烂了
<lucky> ofan: 我不知道，也没用过
<jiero> ofan: 有非官方的编译版本
<lucky> jiero: 敢黑我语文水平
<jiero> lucky: 锁到塔里都不懂
<jiero> lucky: 让你往外看风景
 * lucky 我要重启一下浏览器先撤
<ofan> lucky: 闭源项目天天都有停止开发的
<Guest22718> fuck linux
<jiero> Guest22718: 你是bot么
<hlps> Guest22718: 哎呀
 * lucky 这就是没有客户端的痛苦之处
<jiero> lucky: 怎么了？我一直chatzilla
<Guest22718> hlps: 你是妹子吗
<Pudge_> lucky: xchat irssi pidgin
<hlps> Guest22718: F U
<lucky> jiero: ubuntu下有这个吗
<Guest22718> hlps: F U B
<huntxu> gfrog_away: yum 這貨啊，我的repo裏升級了，這次update它卻不去更新了
<hlps> 无语
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 平常隔三差五的就更新數據庫
<gfrog_away> huntxu: lol
<lucky> imtxc: 你跑哪去了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 每次update之前makecache
<ofan> imadper: 擦  你这op怎么当的，这都不ban
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 就是要手動makecache =.=
<imtxc> lucky: back
<imtxc> lucky: ?
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 做个alias
<hlps> 来了个外星人
<ofan> 看看#archlinux怎么踢人的
<lucky> imtxc: 我装完怎么找不到了
<imtxc> 在终端允许 weechat 啊  lucky
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我覺得好苦逼。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 习惯就好，lol
<imtxc> lucky: 你不要cli 的么
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 平常搜索吧，我就不想它更新，想看看源裏有沒有
<lucky> imtxc: 是啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 那種時候通常它都會先更新一下
<imadper> ofan: op不止我一个. 况且, 我觉得还不至于吧. 你是说ban hlps还是ban Guest22718 ?
<imtxc> lucky: 额，那就pidgin
<hlps> imadper: 汗
<lucky> imtxc: 终端进程结束了，然后我怎么找不到weechat呢
<imadper> ofan: hlps 也没多大错, 不至于ban吧?
<imtxc> lucky: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<lucky> imtxc: ok
<ofan> imadper: Guest22718 这你都分不出
<hlps> imadper: 关我啥事？
<roylez_> imadper: 帽子
 * imadper 谁第一个人身攻击的?
<ofan> 关hlps啥事
<imadper> roylez_: 我以为你要kick骂人的人呢....
<imadper> Guest22718: 给出理由, 不然ban你
<roylez_> imadper: palomino|working 攻击人类了
<lucky> imadper: 用开源软件是不是都要会编程才行
<imadper> roylez_: 踢你了?
<imadper> lucky: 谁说的.
<hlps> lucky: 这个～～～
<huntxu> 破馬叔一直都是踐踏的
<Guest22718> imadper: 你的自由
<huntxu> 踐踏傷害
<imadper> Guest22718: 解释, 不然t你
<lucky> imadper: 我猜的，不然开源的意义是什么
<lucky> hlps: 哪个
<jiero> lucky: 。？
<ofan> lucky: 不是
<jiero> lucky: 软件就是代码么。。。
<hlps> lucky: 开源都要编程哪个
<palomino|working> T_T
<palomino|working> 被主席踢飞了
<roylez_> palomino|working: 你怎么知道是我？
<huntxu> 飛馬
<ofan> 你俩开个频道互相t
<lucky> 开源的意义不就是可以让使用者随便改吗
<palomino|working> * 您被 roylez_ 从 #ubuntu-cn 中踢出(o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣))
 * jiero 给 palomino|working 刷刷毛
<^k^> Guest22718: define:ban (<b>BAN</b>) works to prevent the globalization of the toxic chemical crisis. In particular, we seek to ensure that the Basel Convention and its <b>ban</b> on the export of <b>...</b>
<ofan> lucky: 是给你权利改
<jiero> lucky: 谁知道呐，还有意义是不限制*
<ofan> 你哪里看出来随便改就是意义
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 只想看本地缓存很简单，加 --cacheonly
<hlps> lucky: 是的，但是我觉得使用者可以不用该吧
<ofan> 要改也不能随便改
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 原來有這個參數，學習了
<imadper> Guest22718: 顺便说一下, 你现在用的就是开源软件. emacs.
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 让丫自动更新我就木办法了。
<imtxc> 出了什么事情
<lucky> ofan: 那不改和闭源还有啥区别
<jiero> lucky: 。。。
<hlps> ofan: 可以改改自己用
<jusss> imadper: for uefi boot，the drive needs to be gpt partition and uefi system partition must be present and mounted on /boot ， archwiki上说的，难道不可以efi mbr？
<roylez_> gfrog_away: 基杂烩
<ofan> lucky: 闭源你能看代码？
<lucky> hlps: 不用改为什么不直接用闭源软件
<imtxc> roylez_: 你居然吧破马给t了， 没有一点爱心
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 简写 -C
<jiero> lucky: 因为你没权力
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 尾席
<lucky> ofan: 不会编程能看懂代码？
<hlps> lucky: 囧，不是每个人都有那个需求吧
<jiero> lucky:  编程难道不应该是基本技能？
<ofan> lucky: 开源的不全部都是代码
<roylez_> jiero: 不应该是
<lucky> jiero: 有权利却没有行驶这个权利的能力还要这个权利干嘛用
<ofan> 可以是图片声音都可以
<jiero> roylez_: 嗯。
<hlps> jiero: 对于开发的人来说应该很有用（开源）
<lucky> jiero: 我就是这个意思，论学习编程的必要性
<lucky> ofan: 那不普遍吧，核心的地方还是在于代码吧
<ofan> lucky: 不是
<imadper> jusss: mbr是什么东西?
<ofan> lucky: 很多作品都以CC协议发布
<jiero> lucky: 若你不能理解你的专业用什么，你又找不到人，你怎么办？
<jusss> imadper: msdos
<imadper> jusss: uefi支持dos分区表.
<imadper> jusss: 这个我跟你说过了
<roylez_> gfrog_away: 看了下log，才知道freenode有 46132 channels formed
<imadper> jusss: 你问我一万次, 我都这么说
<jusss> imadper: 可是wiki上说efi启动需要gpt
<jiero> lucky: 我的例子说，我不懂编程，我就是找开源软件要功能。
<imadper> jusss: wiki给的是一种方法. 或者写wiki的人, 自己也不了解.
<jusss> imadper: …
<imadper> jusss: UEFI specifies booting from either GPT or MBR. <=== 官方的
<lucky> jiero: 我一直在找一个理由让自己不去学编程
<jiero> lucky: 那个理由就是，自己嫌麻烦
<hlps> lucky:为啥必须要编程？
<jiero> 学了这还要学那，平时又不用，麻烦
<ofan> lucky: 不想学就不学
 * jiero 学python，一会儿就忘了，根本不用。。。
<jusss> 我只是一个普通用户怎么还会碰到efi 4k硬盘这种高端东西，
 * imadper 以后踢掉所有的guestxxxx吧...
<hlps> lucky: 学学shell
<jiero> hlps: 用不上吧。
 * imadper 的智商太低, 学不会shell
<huntxu> imadper: 渣渣
 * imadper 只能用简单的awk/perl还有少量的ruby/c
<ofan> imadper: 你学java吧
<jusss> imadper: 你刚才那个官方链接是？不要踢
<lucky_> jiero: 什么用的上
<imadper> ofan: 学不会.
 * jiero 记忆力太低，什么都学不会
<imadper> jusss: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/gg463525.aspx
<^k^> imadper ... ⇪ Windows and GPT FAQ
<jiero> lucky_ 你都没目的，什么都用不上。
<jiero> lucky_ 自杀去吧
<roylez_> imadper: 渣，你会 ruby ？？？
<lucky> jiero: 哦
<imadper> roylez_: 必须呀
<roylez_> jiero: 你会吃，甜品
<hlps> jiero: 同低，同不会
<jiero> roylez_: 嗯。
<ofan> jiero: 你是富二代，不需要学
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 去死
<ofan> 爹妈养的起就行了
<Guest1362> 谁说emacs是开源软件的
<lucky_> E: 无法获得锁 /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: 资源暂时不可用)
<lucky_> E: 无法锁定管理目录(/var/lib/dpkg/)，是否有其他进程正占用它？
<hlps> 只会点鼠标，并且还不晓得往哪儿点
<lucky_> 这个是什么意思
<ofan> imadper: 快t了
<Guest1362> BAN人者 1。人品不好 2.
<Guest1362> 没知识
<hlps> lucky_: 进程锁？
<jiero> 。。。
<imadper> Guest1362: 我说的.
<lucky_> hlps: 我不懂唉
<imadper> Guest1362: 并且, 你使用的插件erc是开源的
<Guest1362> imadper: 重新学过
<jiero> lucky_:  你难道是那个在论坛里扯的人么。。。
<Guest1362> imadper: 算你这次对
<lucky> jiero: no
<lucky> jiero: 到现在都没学会怎么在论坛发帖
<imtxc> 111.150.69.47
<^k^> imtxc, 111.150.69.47 广东省中山市 铁通
<jiero> lucky: 。。。你让我感觉，你是不是有作为人的直觉。。。
<lucky> imadper: 我现在竟然可以叫lucky了
<jiero> roylez_:  你会吃仙桃
<lucky> jiero: 你语文水平才有问题
<hlps> lucky_:  /var/lib/dpkg/lock这个应该已经有一个dpkg进程在运行
<imadper> ofan: 没意义的, 因为, 电信经常乱换ip, 你重新登陆一下, 就换了一个ip
<lucky> hlps: 我想把自带那个没用的empthy给卸载喽
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 有人冲了20年 .... . http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/255761
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 惊天八哥价：迅雷VIP会员 12个月 1分钱_迅雷优惠_软件游戏_什么值得买
<ofan> imadper: 你也没注册？
<lucky> imadper: 我怎么才能一直用这个名字？
<jiero> lucky: 注册
<hlps> lucky_: pidof dpkg 结束掉
<lucky> jiero: how？
<hlps> 然后再执行
<imadper> ERC is part of the GNU project.      GNU project不是GPL发布的?
<jiero> lucky: 忘了，我当时就是在这频道里看到的
<jiero> lucky: freenode 介绍
<imadper> Guest1362: 我不是管理员, 我只是打手
<hlps> lucky: 进程锁，防止多个进程对临界资源访问造成混乱
<jiero> imadper:  只有你能看见 Guest1362
<jiero> imadper: 辛苦了
<imadper> jiero: 是嘛?
<imadper> jiero: 那我就不跟他说话了.
<imadper> jiero: 正好他开始胡扯了
<jiero> imadper:  可以 ignore
<imadper> jiero: 是呀
<lucky> imadper: 你们在商量ignore我？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃每天吃多少蛋白粉？
<lucky> jiero:
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 合多少蛋白质？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 很久很久不吃了....
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 只吃过一两罐
<imadper> lucky: ...
<^k^> Guest1362, 我喜欢你说话的方式。  16:25 
<gfrog_away> adam8157: ....
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃是不是跟猴总一个体型了？
<eexpress> 吃蛋白粉？
<^k^> Guest1362: define:GPL Developers that use the GNU <b>GPL</b> protect your rights with two steps: (1) assert copyright on the software, and (2) offer you this License giving you legal <b>...</b>
<^k^> Guest1362: define:开源 <b>开源</b>中国www.oschina.net 是目前中国最大的<b>开源</b>技术社区。我们传播<b>开源</b>的理念， 推广<b>开源</b>项目，为IT 开发者提供了一个发现、使用、并交流<b>开源</b>技术的平台。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: C家木有妹子了乃是不是就不注意体型了？
<lucky> imadper: 我想保留lucky这个名字可以吗
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 他啥体型?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃自己看啊
<lucky> imadper: 不然下次进来又要变成lucky_
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我每天锻炼的, 有沟有腹肌, 不吃蛋白粉了而已
<eexpress> 练出大块肌肉为什么要吃蛋白粉？_百度知道
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 沟是股沟么
<hlps> eexpress: 蛋白粉是啥？
<lucky> eexpress: 当然要吃了
<imadper> lucky: 可以注册
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> imadper: 他要每一步都有人帮着
<eexpress> 居然是为了显现肌肉？
<lucky> jiero: 对
<eexpress> 假锻炼？
<jiero> lucky: 踢了你。。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃每天额外补充蛋白质嘛？
<lucky> jiero: 这一点她比你还清楚
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 不了, 胸肌太大也不好看...
<imtxc> ...
<lucky> jiero:不可以酱紫
<jiero> lucky: 那么我就ignore了，byebye
<hlps> 吃蛋白粉可以长鸡肉？
<lucky> jiero: sigh
<gfrog_away> adam8157: zeze，为毛一定要长胸肌。。
<eexpress> adam8157: 啥身材，我不练，都看得出胸肌。
<eexpress> 竹杆子？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天俯卧撑的后果
<adam8157> ...
 * lucky 被嫌弃的感觉好难过
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃可以长长臀肌神马的让沟更深些.
<imtxc> lucky: 我不嫌弃你啊
<adam8157> ...
<lucky> imtxc: 终于有人不嫌弃我了
<lucky> imtxc: 我怎么能保留lucky这个名字啊
<imtxc> lucky: 所以，把你的照片给我
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 0.0418533 余额宝
<imtxc> lucky: 注册
<eexpress> lucky: /ns help 自己看
<lucky> imtxc: 又要照片
<eexpress> roylez_: 你才出来啊
<eexpress> 破乐乐，你看蛋蛋，一周就挣钱了。6位数。
<ofan> lucky: 你是妹子嘛
<lucky> memos
<roylez_> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> 你那炒股程序，没用嘛
<lucky> ofan: 不是
<roylez_> eexpress: 忙呢
<ofan> imtxc: 你这色狼，男的也不放过
<imtxc> lucky: /msg nickserv register 密码 邮件地址
<imadper> lucky: 多年前, 我也是来这里问别人东西, 问得就是 eexpress , 当时就被嫌弃了.
<imtxc> ofan: 她不是女的么。。。。
<eexpress> 。
<ofan> imadper: 他谁都嫌弃
<eexpress> ofan: 你最近也有点闷骚
<jiero> eexpress: 你竟然抛弃了 imadper
<eexpress> 。别乱说
<ofan> eexpress: 我一直明骚好吧
<ofan> 我靠 还有人说我闷骚
<imadper> 当时忘了是谁了, 教我骂 opera
<jiero> 。。。
<eexpress> imadper: 又来了。。。
<imadper> ofan: 你就是骚, 没有啥闷不闷的
<jiero> imadper: 两年前就有记录的
<imadper> jiero: 四年了...
<jiero> imadper: 更早的话是在其他地方记录
<jiero> imadper: 4年前，你还没毕业
<imadper> jie
<imadper> jiero: 刚上大学那会儿. 那会 wowoto还在呢
 * ofan 打倒 ee
<jiero> imadper: 我惊恐的发现，我来这里6念了。。。
<hlps> ofan: 为嘛？
<lucky> imtxc: [NickServ] lucky is already registered.
<hlps> ofan: 新人，求解释
<ofan> hlps: 什么为嘛
<imtxc> lucky: 那就没办法了
<hlps> ofan: 打倒 ee
<lucky> imadper: 然后你是怎么处理的
<ofan> hlps: 因为 ee 说我闷骚
<jiero> 称神
<lucky> imtxc: 既然被别人注册了，为什么我现在还可以叫lucky呢
<hlps> ofan: 那你闷不
<ofan> lucky: 那人没强制保留nick
<jiero> ofan: 你闷，快吧照片拿来
<ofan> 否则30秒内你就被改名了
<ofan> hlps: 我是明骚
<hlps> ofan: 哦
<jiero> ofan: 名骚也好明骚也好。
<hlps> ofan: 反正是烧
 * imtxc 最近胳膊上的汗毛越来越厉害了。。。。 要超越 yunfan
<lucky_> imadper: 或许我真的要学好编程了
<jiero> instagram 视频。
<lucky_> jiero: cannot print chinese character
<lucky_> jiero: how to solve
<lucky_> jiero: 解决
<jiero> lucky_:  ...
<hlps> lucky_: how  to , i want to know
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助大神这个shell问题出现在哪里 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444820 1 #!/bin/bash 2 3 #随机读取一行 4 s=$(awk '{a[NR]=$0}END{srand();i=int(rand()*NR+1);print a[i]}' /root/subject) 5 6 r=$(cat /root/receiver) 7 8#随机读取目录内容 9 c=$(find /root/content -type f | awk -vR=$RANDOM '{a[NR]=$0}END{print a[R%NR+1]}')
<lucky_> hlps: 星际字典的问题
<imtxc> ..
<jiero> 谁给我打电话了。。。
<Pudge> 我
<jiero> Pudge你怎么知道我的号码的
<Pudge> 不告诉你
<jiero> Pudge 我的号码最后几位是啥？
<Pudge> 0061450xxx
<jiero> Pudge下坛，不供着你了，
<Pudge> jiero: 啥意思
<jiero> Pudge 不放在神探（坛）位子上
<hlps> 4:44
<Pudge> jiero: 我从来不在啊
<Pudge> jiero: 你去找我的号码了么
<jiero> Pudge 我怎么知道
<lucky_> imtxc: 怎么装gtalk
<hlps> lucky_: 真心不晓得
<imtxc> lucky_: pidgin 里面添加账户的时候，有 gtalk
<hlps> lucky_: gtalk是goooooooooooooooogletalk
<lucky_> hlps: gtalk和g+是什么关系？
<hlps> lucky_: 不晓得
<Pudge> lucky_: 直接gmail里面用gtalk，能语音能视频
<imtxc> lucky_: 现在 gtalk 和 g+ 的关系，估计 google 自己都说不清楚。。。。
<lucky_> imtxc: 是不是同一个产品？
<eexpress> ofan: nnnd 打你pp
<imadper> lucky_: 正在解决代码问题.
<imtxc> lucky_: 不是
 * lucky_ 吃饭去
<Pudge> gtalk跟g+没啥关系，g+和gtalk共用联系人， g+用hangout提供聊天和视频功能， gtalk很快会被hangout替换掉
<hlps> g+ 跟 gtalk嘛关系
<imtxc> Pudge: 意思是以后也就没有 gtalk 了？
<Pudge> imtxc: 恩，
<jiero> Pudge: 来 talky.io
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Talky (@ talky.io)
<imtxc> Pudge: 。。。。
<Pudge> imtxc: 现在android上就开始替换了啊，你升级gtalk，就变成了hangout，gtalk消失了
<jiero> Pudge 来 https://talky.io/jiero
<imtxc> Pudge: 商店里面确实没有 gtalk 了
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Talky
<Pudge> imtxc: gmail里面也是，gtalk有个选项，update to hangout
<jiero> Pudge快，让我看看你长什么样子。语音聊天
<Pudge> jiero: 啥玩意
<Pudge> 。。。
<jiero> Pudgewebrtc
<Pudge> jiero: 办公室
<jiero> Pudge 新的 firefox
<Pudge> jiero: 没法语音视频
<Pudge> chrome不能用么
<jiero> Pudge可以
<Pudge> imtxc: hangout比gtalk多了多人语音视频聊天功能啊，
<jiero> Pudge这个 也能支持6人
<imtxc> Pudge: 不太喜欢网页版的应用
 * lucky_  damn 我上谷歌怎么就这么慢呢
<jiero> imtxc: 来 https://talky.io/jiero
<Pudge> imtxc: 现在没有hangout的应用啊
<jiero> Pudge 用 webrtc 做自己的
<Pudge> imtxc: 要习惯。。这事发展趋势
<jiero> Pudge不用帐号
<hlps> lucky_: 我现在是能用就行
<imtxc> jiero: 啥都看不到
<imtxc> jiero: 干嘛的
<jiero> imtxc: 你的浏览器是什么？
<lucky_> hlps:是什么原因导致这么慢的
<imtxc> jiero: chrome
<jiero> imtxc:  必须 chrome 25+ 或 firefox 22+
<hlps> lucky_: 谁说慢了
<jiero> imtxc: 听到了么？
<imtxc> jiero: 是啊
<Pudge> imtxc: 点开了，咋玩啊
<Pudge> jiero: 听到个蛋蛋
<Pudge> jiero: 办公室呢，全部静音
<imtxc> jiero: 听个蛋
<Pudge> jiero: 太小众啊，这个东西，
<jiero> imtxc Pudge : 你们再进一次啊。我和姥爷通话都成功了
<jiero> Pudge。。。 webrtc。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 没法强迫联系人都用这个啊
<Pudge> jiero: 还是手机方便
<imtxc> jiero: 一定要打开摄像头和mic？
<jiero> imtxc: 不打开用个屁
<imtxc> jiero: 我没用
<imtxc> jiero: 我没有摄像头
<Pudge> jiero: 。。。连打字的地方都没看到
<Pudge> imtxc: +1
<jiero> Pudge 这个就是视频和音频的
<Pudge> jiero: 。。。那为啥不直接打电话呢
<imtxc> jiero: 看不到你
<jiero> Pudge imtxc 用网络不是用电信
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么会？
<Pudge> jiero: 能用干嘛不用，反正都包月了
<Pudge> jiero: 套餐不是都包了么
<jiero> Pudge 你家视频电话的？
<imtxc> jiero: 啥都没
<jiero> imtxc: 。不可能吧。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你什么版本的chrome
<Pudge> jiero: 不是我加不加啊，套餐都包啊，可以算事送的把，跟普通电话一个价啊，
<imtxc> jiero: 25+
<jiero> imtxc: 那我用chromium建立试试
<imtxc> jiero: http://imagebin.org/262722
<Pudge> jiero: 反正我打开了，毛都看不到
<jiero> Pudge imtxc  刷新看看
<imtxc> jiero: 毛都没，白的
<jiero> 怪了。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 说话我听
<jiero> 我是测试成功了
<imtxc> jiero: 唱首歌
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你建立个房间
<imtxc> jiero: imtxc
<jiero> imtxc: 你开分享了么。
<imtxc> jiero: 这东西弱暴了
<jiero> imtxc: 你弱爆了。。。
<Pudge> imtxc: +1
<imtxc> jiero: 不好玩
<jiero> imtxc: 你有没分享？
<imtxc> jiero: 我都关了
<jiero> imtxc: 看你的截图你是禁止了
<jiero> imtxc: 那样就不能生效
<imtxc> jiero: 我不让你看我啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我看你怎么看不到
<jiero> imtxc: 你不参加就看不到。
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> 不好玩
 * jiero 践踏 imtxc
<imtxc> jiero: 你成破马了？
<imtxc> jiero: 还是 gtalk 吧
<jiero> imtxc: 你足够矮，不需要破马的高度就可以践踏了
<jiero> imtxc: gtalk是google的，要脱离google
<imtxc> jiero: 那这个，别人知道房间随便就加进来了？
<lucky_> hlps: 为什么我上谷歌就那么慢呢
 * lucky_ 还在讨论gtalk啊
<lucky_> jiero: 为什么
<hlps> lucky_: 这个真心不晓得
<jiero> imtxc: 可以设置密码
<jiero> lucky_: 因为imtxc犯恶心
<jiero> nyfair:  我要看你
 * nyfair 好累好累，求大腿
<jiero> nyfair:  https://talky.io/jiero
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Talky
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<jiero> nyfair:  大腿？太热了不是
 * lucky_ 谁知道为什么我上谷歌这么慢呢
<jiero> lucky_: 因地制宜
<imtxc> lucky_: ping www.google.com 看 ip多少？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.de *FROM* google.com)
<hlps> jiero: 好解释
<lucky_> jiero: 有解决的办法吗
<imtxc> jiero: 你的 chrome 版本多少
<jiero> imtxc:  chromium 27吧。
<nyfair> 公司电脑只有ie，用不了那网站
<imtxc> jiero: Google Chrome 25.0.1364.172
<jiero> imtxc:  哦。25
<lucky_> imtxc: (74.125.31.106)
<imtxc> lucky_: 你妹，那天给你的host 文件你没用噩梦
<hlps> lucky_: 这个应该在米国
<jiero> nyfair: 。我们公司技术部的要求，全装firefox
<imtxc> lucky_:  你没用么
<lucky_> imtxc: 忘记了
<imtxc> lucky_: 你妹
<lucky_> hlps: 我用的全局代理
<lucky_> imtxc: 怎么了
<nyfair> windows
<imtxc> lucky_: sudo wget https://smarthosts.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/hosts /etc/
<nyfair> windows blue的preview版有小白鼠试过了么？
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: {长度=>27.29 kiB, "type"=>"text/plain"}
<hlps> lucky_: 那你的代理呢
<imtxc> lucky_: 用什么代理
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • gvim一点疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444822 我从终端启动gvim时，无法输入中文，按下ctrl-space，只相当于按下了空格键。无法激活中文输入法。 但是，从桌面启动的gvim是可以输入中文的，很正常。并且从终端启动的vim，注意是vim，也是可以正常输入中文的。唯独从终端启动的gvim无
<^k^> 法输入中文。 why？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2013-06-28 16:44
<lucky_> imtxc: gae
<imtxc> lucky_: 执行刚才那句
<lucky_> imtxc: 然后呢
<jiero> L酱和他的朋友们 ‏@ilrcat 20m 画着画着 iOS 7 重启了，气得我要摔 iPad。马勒戈壁的...
<imtxc> lucky_: 就行了
<imtxc> lucky_: 不需要代理
 * nyfair gae上不了很多日文网，求东京机房vpn
<jiero> ios7黑。
<hlps> imtxc: 俺觉得可以用就行了，要求没那么高
<MeaCulpa> p......
<imtxc> bitbucket 现在居然要 proxychains git push 了。。。。
<nyfair> digg reader到底出来了没，gr下周就挂了啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 话说这G狗还在周游世界啊
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 他不是移居不列颠了么。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: Windows 有sleep啊
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 乃该自己问他啊 GNUdog
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 那是装了神马包之后才有的。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 默认不带
 * jiero 今天竟然发了今年twitter上第一贴。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: Linux有没有默认不带的...估计没
 * jiero 因为追了 bysusanlin 觉得对方一直放有意思的东西，自己拿不出手。。。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 肯定没。
<imtxc> jiero: 去宜家拍几张照片发啊
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 不带的都是耍流氓，不管是Linux还是Windows
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: windows 2003默认带啊
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 18M有台型號是RS23的機器？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: android有没有
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 有
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 沒搜到資料，給個具體名字
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: blade
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 網卡起不來，在ubuntu 10.04
<huntxu> 不知道是不是網卡太新了
<jiero> imtxc:  宜家是什么？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ...还挺难找，我看看
<jiero> imtxc: 竟然是 IKEA
<jiero> 。。。
<huntxu> 我直接 IBM blade RS23找不到 =.= MeaCulpa
 * jiero 想起小时候一直缠着吃腰果
<huntxu> adam8157: 10.04 server 版本還支持不？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ...好像没RS...
<adam8157> huntxu: lts 5年嘛
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 你确定...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 不確定，也是別人說的
<gfrog_away> adam8157: LTS不是改10年支持了么？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 没有吧.... 那是贵RHEL支持10年
<gfrog_away> adam8157: RHEL是10年？好像改了，15年了。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我记得RHEL5要到2020年
 * lucky_ 那么多用户名都被注册了，弄个gmail怎么这么费力
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 贵U的LTS好像也改成10年了
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ...
<MeaCulpa> RHEL5...
<MeaCulpa> 但愿那时候还有RH
<imadper> 谁tmd写过jenkins插件?!
<huntxu> imadper: 我
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 只记得RHEL从7年到10年, U-LTS没听说改过
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 原来就是10年啊，7+3模式
<imadper> huntxu: 我画了个checkbox, 但是在页面上看不到. 怎么破?!
<huntxu> imadper: 沒有寫過
<huntxu> imadper: 手快
<imadper>  /kick huntxu 没写过就别扯淡
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 现在直接就是10了
<ofan> 帝都据说今天挺天气很好
<imtxc> ofan: 恩，今天天气很赞
 * lucky_ 谁能给我个好听的没被注册的gmail域名？
<huntxu> lucky_: nevergetlucky@gmail.com
 * lucky_ 我想的几个都没注册了
<lucky_> huntxu: 我试试
<imtxc> .....
<adam8157> ofan: 打你
<ofan> 。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 打不流行了
<huntxu> 直接堆柴火
<huntxu> 燒掉
<hlps> lucky_: adhlo@gmail.com
<ofan> adam8157: 你们公司发氧气罐不
<lucky_> hlps: 随便打的字母组合吧？
<hlps> lucky_: 太对了
<lucky_> huntxu: 被注册过了
<lucky_> hlps: ...
<imadper> Stretchedouthandparty.gmail.com
<imadper> adam8157: ^^ 万能的阿蛋, 你能看懂不?
<lucky_> imadper: 没看懂，太长了吧
<hlps> lucky_: 7aeh@gmail.com
<huntxu> lucky_: amaricanluckypie@gmail.com
<adam8157> ...
<imadper> adam8157: 没看出来?~ lol~
<hlps> lucky_: 269c@gmail.com
<imadper> adam8157: 放弃吧.
<ofan> adam8157: 你是81年的？
<hlps> lucky_: 60cg@gmail.com
<adam8157> Stretched out hand party
<adam8157> ofan: 86
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 啊，U-LTS是5yrs，RHEL是10+3
<imadper> adam8157: 这都能被你断句..
<ofan> adam8157: 哦
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji蛋!
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你要想想我之前是干什么的, 7-10这个事情我会搞错么....
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃以前不是打台球的么？
<imtxc> ...
<lucky_> huntxu: 换个段一点的吧
<lucky_> hlps: 你给的这些都是什么啊
<imtxc> lucky_: 用数字啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 别说主要工作, 说我次要的
<hlps> lucky_: 随便想的
<imtxc> lucky_: 学 adam8157 啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 羽毛球？
<imtxc> adam8157: 次要的不是足球么
<lucky_> imtxc: 数字真心想不出用什么
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 好吧...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 真没了
<hlps> lucky_: 没有任何含义
<imtxc> lucky_: 用 7158 啊
<imtxc> lucky_: lucky7158
<hlps> imtxc: 哈哈
<lucky_> imtxc: ...
 * imtxc 周末
<MeaCulpa> 你吗
<imadper> imtxc: 5178 不是更好?
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，公司要断电这周末
<hlps> lucky_: 再来个qtx148@gmail.com
<lucky_> huntxu: 再来一个
<lucky_> hlps: 我不要你给我出注意了
<hlps> lucky_: 我觉得挺好啊 囧
<huntxu> lucky_: luckylovehuntxu@gmail.com
<ofan> huntxu: 你也泡男的
<adam8157> 一个"也"字, 信息量好大
<huntxu> ofan: 那是妹子
<huntxu> ofan: 但是“也”字暴露了一些東西
<hlps> adam8157: 太对了
<ofan> adam8157: imtxc 也泡了
<ofan> huntxu: 你咋知道
<hlps> adam8157: 好昵称
<ofan> huntxu: 是妹子
<hlps> ofan: 不是gay
<huntxu> lucky_: 發照片來証明我的清白
<gfrog_away> ofan: huntxu adam8157 乃们可以选择去荷兰或者米国呢
<ofan> huntxu: 发个男的你就笑了
<lucky_> huntxu: 我的确是男的
<ofan> huntxu: 看着没
<huntxu> lucky_: 不不，你是妹子
<huntxu> ofan: imadper 也是妹子
<lucky_> huntxu: 谁告诉你的
<ofan> huntxu: 你得幻想症了
<huntxu> QAQ
<huntxu> 這也踢
<huntxu> 沒天理
<imadper> huntxu: 没t呀!
<imadper> huntxu: 我t了嘛?!
<ofan> huntxu: imadper 是男的，专搞男的
<huntxu> * You have been kicked from #ubuntu-cn by imadper (Kicked by imadper)
<huntxu> 你一定忘了我早上說過啥
<imadper> huntxu: 可能是bot吧, 反正我没t
<huntxu> imadper: 祝君好運
<imadper> huntxu: ä¿¡ä½ ?!
<imadper> huntxu: 天真!
<imadper> huntxu: 一般, 一起吃过饭的, 我不t...
<hlps> imadper: 啊～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～
<huntxu> imadper: 所以，你要請我吃飯
<imadper> huntxu: 你早就说请我, 一直不请
<imadper> huntxu: 我没钱呀...
<huntxu> 然後以後不許再踢我 imadper
<huntxu> imadper: 還有三天，你就入職了啊
<imadper> huntxu: 不一定呢
<imadper> huntxu: 算了, 写jruby去
 * imadper 终于把jenkins的插件给搞定了! 剩下的逻辑问题就简单了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • nmap为什么不能扫描到系统类型？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444826 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo nmap -T4 -O 14.118.122. Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2013-06-28 17:25 UTC Nmap scan report for 14.118.122.20 Host is up (0.011s latency). Not shown: 991 closed ports PORT STATE SERVICE 23/tcp open telnet 80/tcp filtered http 139/tcp fi
<^k^> ltered netbios-ssn 443/tcp filtered https 445/tcp filtered microsoft-ds 4444/tcp filtered krb524 5001/ …
<lucky_> 我让谷歌给我语音认证了，电话果然比短信快
<hlps> lucky_: email呢
 * lucky_ loveluckyactually@gmail.com 大家觉得怎么样
<hlps> lucky_: 好长，
<lucky_> imadper: 看出来了吗
<imadper> lucky_: 必须
<lucky_> imadper: lol
<imadper> adam8157: 求请客, 新疆招待办?!
<hlps> imadper: 好远
<imadper> hlps: 啥?
<hlps> imadper: 新疆
<adam8157> imadper: 为毛
<imadper> adam8157: 祝贺你啥好呢? 等我想一下
<imadper> adam8157: 等我想到好的藉口, 就去找你蹭饭去
<adam8157> .......
<imadper> adam8157: 祝贺你娶了hamo?
<adam8157> imadper: 尼码
<imadper> adam8157: hamo都不来了, 一定是在家做饭呢... 贤妻良母的...
<adam8157> imadper: 尼码
 * imadper zhpeng 怎么不来了?
<nyfair> 人妻hamo
 * nyfair 搬张椅子来看宫斗剧
 * lucky_ g+是不是被墙了？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 原来乃果然娶了 hamo
<gfrog_away> adam8157: hamo 乃们要幸福哦。
 * adam8157 唉...
<imadper> ... ...
 * imadper 这么大风波....   罪过....
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 唉毛儿？ 难道乃还放不下 huntxu ？
 * huntxu 躺槍
 * adam8157 觉得digg reader虽然很不完善, 但是还可以, 尤其还提供账户删除功能, 好评!
<imadper> adam8157: http://slickreader.com/
<^k^> imadper ... ⇪ SLICKREADER
<imadper> adam8157: 这个才是完美替代google reader的
 * gfrog_away 都是温拿，下班就撤退。
 * gfrog_away 继续苦逼地干活。
 * nyfair 都是温拿，下班就撤退
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * lucky_ 这里有没有人用android的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么在win8环境下安装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444827 现在用的是win8系统，想要再装个ubuntu系统，学习用，感觉很多时候还是会一点linux的好， 但是我在网上看到好多都是说在win8下安装ubuntu后找不到启动项，有没有哪位大神能给个具体的安装教程啊， 谢谢。 统计
<^k^> 信息: 发表于 由 yuyue001 — 2013-06-28 18:06
<lucky_> Pudge: 你在法国说的法语吗
<znnztg> 基佬们
<lucky_> imtxc: 你刚刚让我输那段命令可以恢复吗？我发觉我现在用不了代理了
<Pudge> lucky_: en
<znnztg> 我测试一下手机irc
<znnztg> 看好用不
<imtxc> lucky_: 不能
<lucky_> Pudge: 听说法国也有很多讲英语的
<lucky_> imtxc: T_T
<Pudge> lucky_: 不多
<lucky_> imtxc: 真的没办法恢复了吗？
<lucky_> imtxc: 你把那段命令再给我发一遍，我研究研究
<lucky_> imtxc: ？
<znnztg> 有想lol的朋友没？来一把，清清火
<znnztg> 这会有时间
<lucky_> imtxc: 又跑哪去了
<lucky_> ERROR - [Jun 28 18:46:03] <__main__.PACServerHandler object at 0x1324850> Exception: [Errno 104] Connection reset by peer
<lucky_> 终端出现的这个错误有人知道是怎么回事吗？
<jiero> bamboo 到了，有些后悔了。。。
<jiero> 好像没有我预期的那么好
<jusss> 网上说最大柱面是1023，可是为啥我有60801 cylinders ?
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何设置goagent开机自动运行？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444828 网上找了一堆文章，都不行，问题在于 每次运行 python uploader.zip 总是要我输入 Application: 然后要输入两次 Email: password for: 如果要实现开机自启动，必须将 应用、邮箱、密码全部写入到相应的程序文件中，避
<jusss> 难道我是LBA,不是CHS?
<abinex> 还是用linux安逸
<abinex> 顺手，舒服
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 突然磁盘出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444829 ubuntu 12.04 在跑个大程序，可能要往/tmp 里面写些东西。突然发现硬盘灯一直闪，觉得不对劲，就停了这个程序。 重启后，报 /tmp not ready 按S 进入后， 看disk里面smart 一切正常。 硬盘灯一直在闪。用iotop查了一下 一开始
<^k^> 是 find . -depth -xdev ! -name . ! ( -path ./l~"./...security*" -uid 0 ) ! -type d -delete ki …
<jiero> iMadper: 花了 599元，感觉，不会用。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 数位板?
<jiero> iMadper: 恩
<iMadper> jiero: lol~ win下的话, 教程很多~
<jiero> iMadper: 无windows，不过，ubuntu实在不合适。。。
<jiero> 需要更新软件的时候麻烦了。
<jiero> 需要最新的mypaint和 krita。。。
<iMadper> 那就更新吧..
<jiero> kde 还好
<xiaomoxian> kde？我慢慢接受unity了
<jiero> unity直接黑人。
<dan`> ubuntu rock
<dan`> ubuntu fuck
<dan`> ubuntu sick
<dan`> ubuntu suck
<dan`> 告Ubuntu用户：目前服务器硬盘出现故障！
<lucky_> ubuntu不识别我的手机设备唉
<lucky_> 是不是要装驱动啊？
<iMadper> lucky_: 我记得你之前问过一次了, 也有人告诉过你了
<iMadper> lucky_: 而且, 你的是android手机, 用的人很多, 绝对在网上能搜到
<lucky_> iMadper: 那个人说了一半就跑了
<dan`> lucky_: ubuntu shit
<iMadper> lucky_: 那就google
<lucky_> dan`: 你用什么啊
<lucky_> iMadper: 正在搜
<lucky_> iMadper: 我一向是边搜边问的
<jiero> lucky_ 。
<dan`> lucky_: ubuntu just fuck you up.
<lucky_> dan`: 那用什么好呢
<lucky_> lucky_: 你知道？
<lucky_> iMadper: 怎么装vim?
<dan`> lucky_: fuck vim
<iMadper> lucky_: 你怎么安装别的软件的
<iMadper> lucky_: vim一个安装方法
<lucky_> iMadper: SOGA
<iMadper> lucky_: vim的学习成本不小.
<lucky_> iMadper: 我不学，我装别的东西的时候有这个命令
<lucky_> imtxc: 你刚刚跑哪去了
<jiero> imtxc: 黑
<root____2> wakaka, wo shou dong chong xin fen qu,gai fstab ,xian zai neng  yong le ,wakaka
<alvin_rxg> root____2: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *^K9='6l*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<jusss> alvin_rxg: wakaka
<jusss> alvin_rxg: wo shou dong xiu gai fen qu,cheng le
<stardiviner> 用什么软件打开DAT格式的文件啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 先用file *.DAT 看真正的文件格式， 如果是视频就用mplayer
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 用emacs某个模式打开一个特定文件后，CPU使用率突然飙到近100%是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444835 RT，是使用一个生物序列比对的模式RALEE，打开一个序列文件后，然后转为RALEE模式后，CPU立马到１００％，卡到爆，过十分钟左右就好些了，然后查了下ｔｏｐ，发现是Ｖｂｏ
<lucky_> October21: 你有安卓手机吗
<October21> lucky_: 没
<lucky_> October21: 有智能机吗
<October21> 我现在还在用充话费送的
<lucky_> October21: o
<October21> 有智能机啊
<October21> 是windows mobile系统的
<lucky_> October21: 用数据线和ubuntu相连要装驱动吗
<October21> 不一定要
<October21> 我的kindle就是直接连
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 我是忘记连着蓝牙了
<October21> 我的智能机也是
<lucky_> October21: 我的为什么插上去一点反映都没有呢
<October21> 你要在手机上设置什么吧
<October21> 我看到很多人android在ubuntu下连上
<lucky_> October21: 我插在windows下正产唉
<jiero> lucky_: windows下是啥样子
<October21> 你在win下连接正常吧？
<October21> lucky_: 其实如果不弄同步的话就简单
<October21> 就是把手机虚拟成磁盘
<iMadper> mtp
<October21> g mtp
<^k^> October21: mtp The <b>Media Transfer Protocol</b> is described by Microsoft, who introduced it, as a protocol for intelligent storage devices based on and compatible with Picture <b>...</b>
<jiero> iMadper: 是不是android支持mtp模式？
<iMadper> jiero: 肯定支持吧?
<iMadper> jiero: 我的旧mp3都支持
 * jiero 没android啊。不知道
<jiero> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> jiero: http://bbs.gfan.com/android-1453244-1-1.html
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 安装android mtp驱动方法,三星 I9000/Galaxy S 安卓论坛
<iMadper> jiero: 从标题来看, 支持
<jiero> 。
<abinex> 哎，电脑越来越频频过热了
<abinex> 夏天到了
 * jiero 现在的手机没有 MTP 支持。
<abinex> jiero: 额
<jiero> abinex: 嗯嗯
<abinex> jiero: 直接播放就好了
<jiero> 什么意思？
<jiero> MTP是啥
 * lucky_ 怎么会识别不了呢
<jiero> 没用过
<abinex> jiero: N久没和你聊天了
<jamesfung14> MTP要另外装包的
<jiero> abinex: 我一直无视你哈
<abinex> jiero: 额
<abinex> 干吗无视我
<abinex> 是不是我说太多了
<jiero> abinex: 或许吧
<jiero> http://item.jd.com/20071370.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 三国杀合辑（京东独家套装） - 游戏 - 教育音像 - 京东JD.COM
<abinex> 额
<jiero> roylez_:  你适合买这个 http://item.jd.com/20071370.html
<jiero> 59元买3国杀
<abinex> jiero: 买来干吗
<abinex> jiero: 你要用华为的手机么？
<lucky_> lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$ mkdir/media/mtp
<lucky_> bash: mkdir/media/mtp: 没有那个文件或目录
<lucky_> 这个是怎么回事
<lucky_> 创建目录不是用这个命令吗
<iMadper> lucky_: mkdir后面要空格
<iMadper> lucky_: ...
<iMadper> lucky_: 你可能还需要sudo
<jiero> abinex: 什么华为手机
<lucky_> iMadper: y
<abinex> jiero: 安猪手机
<jiero> abinex: 所以说你要送我一台？
<abinex> 额
<abinex> 我自己都没手机用
<abinex> 入手了个华为的
<abinex> 被坑了200多
<lucky_> lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$ mtpfs /media/mtp
<lucky_> fusermount: failed to open /etc/fuse.conf: Permission denied
<lucky_> fusermount: user has no write access to mountpoint /media/mtp这个又是怎么回事
<abinex> 网上报价才699
<abinex> 还包邮
<iMadper> lucky_: permission denied
<iMadper> lucky_: 学会看错误信息.
<abinex> 我在手机店里买的950
<October21> abinex: 你自己不是开网店的吗？
<lucky_> iMadper: 怎么办
<iMadper> lucky_: sudo !!
<abinex> October21: 额
<abinex> October21: 我是卖鞋子和袜子
 * lucky_  马上就要睡觉了
<iMadper> lucky_: sudo !!  会被bash解释成 sudo `上一条命令`
<October21> 网上当然便宜啊
<abinex> October21: 没卖手机
<abinex> October21: 不过网上买的手机不放心
<jiero> 网上当然是有发票的
<jiero> abinex: 为什么？
<October21> 显然的
 * lucky_ 睡觉去，明天继续问这个问题
<abinex> October21: 我买的ipadmini 数据下线和充电器好像被店家调包了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 发个错误报告需要上传多少数据？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444837 我使用12.04碰到了一个怪现象，前天gThumb浏览图片时突然跳出一个系统错误对话框，我想就报一下吧，联网，点击“继续”，然后就发现不停的上传数据，用系统监视器看了一下，几分钟上传了10M，还没有结束的
<abinex> 觉得那数据线很山寨，充电器发热很厉害
<October21> 配件也是商业点 奸商自然要钻
 * iMadper 没买过ipad, 难道那货不是密封封装的?
 * iMadper 拆开过, 看不出来?
<October21> 这种技术可以有
<October21> 不明白水果的线有什么特殊的功能 比USB多什么呢？
<adam8157> 终于下雨了, 再不下雨帝都的空气该闷死人了  cc roylez_ iGoogle imtxc iMadper yunfan
<iMadper> adam8157: 没见到下雨呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 我这里很大
<adam8157> iMadper: 很带感
<iMadper> adam8157: 今晚是暴雨
<adam8157> iMadper: 爽
<iMadper> adam8157: 空气最多好两天
<iMadper> adam8157: 喜欢下雨? 去我大吃国.
<adam8157> iMadper: 太远了...
<iMadper> adam8157: 也对...
<adam8157> ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我想过去
<adam8157> iMadper: 老惦记ntr...
<iMadper> adam8157: 不然呢...
<imtxc> lucky_ 呢
<imtxc> adam8157: test
<adam8157> imtxc: fail
<imtxc> adam8157: ...
<imtxc> adam8157: iMadper 有好片子推荐么
<iMadper> imtxc: 最近都没看.
<imtxc> iGoogle: roylez_ 有好片子推荐么
<imtxc> gfrog_away: freeflyi1g 有好片子推荐么
<imtxc> 暴雨睡不着啊，需要看片
<iGoogle> 这边凉爽
<iGoogle> 电视里面，天天有片子看
<jamesfung14> imtxc: game of throne 吧
<jusss> 哇卡卡，我手动用fdisk 改分区成了，
<jusss> ^_^
<jamesfung14> imtxc: 或者breaking bad
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 下午去帽子了
<jusss> 现在没有partition does not start on physical sector boundary了
<abinex> iMadper: 是原封的，但是在店里拆开了
<jusss> 可是删除/home又重新建立/home，导致以前/home下到帐号文件夹没了。。。
<abinex> 他拿去帮我贴保护膜
<jusss> gdm3也登录不了
<jusss> 于是用root登录，开X fvwm xterm来玩了
<jusss>  > Time.now
<abinex> iMadper: 极为有可能这时候把里面的原装充电器和数据线给换成山寨的
<^k^> jusss:$SAFE=4 is obsolete
<iGoogle> abinex: 别人熟悉多了，你没证据，不如不说。
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 这充电器发热很厉害
<jusss> iGoogle: 神，我重新分区了用fdisk,gdm3果然不能登录了
<iGoogle> jusss: 这是一套流程，你只搞定部分的话，通常会这样。
<jusss> iGoogle: X :0貌似也打不开了，这是为啥
<abinex> iGoogle: 我发现可以用树莓派那个充电器给iPadmini充电
<iGoogle> abinex: 只有冬天不能充电，没见过发热厉害的。
<jusss> iGoogle: 但是X :1可以打开
<iGoogle> 当然mini我没有。
<abinex> iGoogle: 烫手啊
<iGoogle> jusss: 0被占用了吧
<jusss> iGoogle: 我现在在用X ：1
<jusss> iGoogle: 可是我killall Xorg了
<jusss> iGoogle: 还是root帐号
<zhuifeng> abinex: 充电器还是不要乱用的好
<Pudge_> jusss: 删除home。。你能更奇葩点么
<abinex> zhuifeng: 额
<Pudge_> jusss: 把root也删了啊
<iGoogle> 只是kill，不一定会归还。
<zhuifeng> 把/usr删了
<abinex> 树莓派的充电器是不发热的哦
<iGoogle> gdm?
<jusss> Pudge_: 重新分区，/home下的当然没了
<zhuifeng> abinex: 为什么不发热呢
<abinex> 不清楚哦
<iGoogle> abinex: 电流比较小。就不发热。
<abinex> 反正整天开
<jusss> Pudge_: /home所在到sda6没有开始在物理扇区，于是我删掉了sda6,重新分区
<iGoogle> rpi有充电器？
<jusss> Pudge_: 所以/home下到帐号目录就没了
<abinex> iGoogle: 实际上电流比Ipadmini大
<abinex> ipadmini的电流标称才1A
<iGoogle> 电流钳？
<abinex> 树莓派的是2.1A
<abinex> iGoogle: 是电源适配器啊
<iGoogle> 隔壁的是mini，我的是1
<abinex> 带USB接口
<iGoogle> 不清楚是不是发热
<Pudge_> jusss: 删除账号，重建账号
<abinex> 把那条充电线和ipadmini连接就可以充电了
<abinex> 但是，在笔记本上不能直接给ipadmini充电
<zhuifeng> btrfs是不是好用哦
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 不是.
<abinex> 好像是笔记本的USB接口电流不够大
<zhuifeng> abinex: 笔记本的电压不够吧
<iGoogle> usb充电，记得要编译一个软件的
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 不好用么
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 一个文件系统, 怎么算是好用?
<iGoogle> abinex: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=399468
<^k^> iGoogle ⇪ ti: ipad 充电 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<zhuifeng> iGoogle: 难道可以调节电流电压
<abinex> zhuifeng: 笔记本可以给手机充电哦
<iGoogle> 看帖子
<abinex> 奇怪吧，就是不能给Ipadmini充电
<zhuifeng> abinex: 以前的诺机充不上，现在的安卓可以
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • wireshark能抓包广域网上的数据么? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444840 如题,欢迎讨论. 统计信息: 发表于 由 chu887 — 2013-06-28 21:51
<abinex> 嗯
<jussss> Pudge: 删除帐号？重建？还不会。。。待会搜搜
<abinex> 没有米国的帐号
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我的意思是和其他的文件系统相比是不是好用
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 用起来没区别. 都vfs
<abinex> 在APP store上买不了应用
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 稳定性不行
<abinex> iGoogle: 你用的是Ipad？
<jussss> iGoogle: 打不开gdm metacity,又用回了fvwm,感觉真好
<iGoogle> jussss: ...好吧
<abinex> iGoogle: 你有米国的APPLE ID么
<abinex> iGoogle: 借来用用
<iGoogle> abinex: id就一邮箱。
<iGoogle> 不记得有国籍区别
<abinex> iGoogle: 我下载不了米国区的应用
<jussss> iGoogle: gdm3竟然只有关闭按钮没最小化而且top panel还隐藏不了，
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我一直在用xfs，听说3.10的kernel增强了xfs，激动啊
<jussss> iGoogle: 还是fvwm好
<iGoogle> gdm3?
<iGoogle> gnome3?
<jussss> iGoogle: 嗯
<iMadper> $: uname -r  ==>  3.9.7-1-ARCH    还没用上3.10
<jussss> iGoogle: gnome3
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 3.10的还是rc
<jussss> 买点水去，宿舍没水了
<zhuifeng> iMadper: btrfs恢复很方便啊
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 不如等zfs on linux
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 有这计划么……
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 计划?
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 已经比btrfs稳定了吧?
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 把zfs移植到linux上的计划
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 刚不是说了, 这个东西已经比btrfs稳定了
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 早就不是计划了
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 这东西现在归甲骨文了吗
<iMadper> zhuifeng: btrfs不也是甲骨文的吗...
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 都是gpl协议下的, 所以, 归谁, 我不关心.
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 据说zfs的协议跟gpl不兼容
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 好像还不是. zfs不是gpl
 * adam8157 雨好像小了 不开心
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 恩, 是cddl还是cdld?
<zhuifeng> iMadper: cddl吧
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 记不清这么多缩写...
<zhuifeng> iMadper: linux上的zfs好像是zfs-fuse
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我刚搜的
<pity> adam8157: 我的域名没丢，故意指到 0.0.0.0 的，当时 vps 上怀疑被攻击了，就指了，后来一直没启用
<adam8157> pity: 嗷, p姐忙得没工夫打理了吧
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 我觉得, 不是.
<iMadper> zhuifeng: zfs on linux 和 zfs on fuse, 是两个项目
 * adam8157 真讨厌某些自以为是但啥也不懂的人, 真想说出来啪啪啪打脸
<pity> adam8157: 嗯，各种烂事儿缠身
<zhuifeng> iMadper: zfs on linux这项目造福大众啊
<adam8157> iMadper: on linux? 协议不行吧, 也就能自己用用, 不能一起发布吧
<iMadper> zhuifeng: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ZFS#Building_from_AUR
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: ZFS - ArchWiki
<iMadper> adam8157: 我只知道, arch不关心任何协议, 统统可以安装... aur...
<adam8157> zhuifeng: 有必要把zfs吹得那么神么
<zhuifeng> iMadper: arch上什么都有
<iMadper> zhuifeng: http://zfsonlinux.org/faq.html#HowDoIInstallIt
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: ZFS on Linux
<zhuifeng> adam8157: 我吹了么
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 各个发行版都有.
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 不用对号入座, 刚才我也在觉得他说的是我.
<adam8157> iMadper: 谁说arch不关心... aur不违反的, arch要是敢集成发布, 肯定会被骂死和起诉
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 所以我马上查了一下...
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我一直都想换文件系统来着，不过系统好多东西，换起来麻烦
<adam8157> zhuifeng: 没, 我的意思是没多大必要搞zfs
<adam8157> iMadper: linux上当然可以跑各种各样的程序和模块, 不管是什么协议, 但是打包发布就不行
<iMadper> adam8157: community的里面, 还有lwqq这类的妖货呢
<adam8157> 下面的话说得别人哈
<jussss> 跑了。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 你说, 海淘牛仔裤, 靠谱不?
<zhuifeng> iMadper: pidgin有个webqq的协议
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 哦. 不是一直就有吗?
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 恩，我这个月才知道
<zhuifeng> 有没有人用过prelink
<jussss> 问个很小白的问题，在系统启动过程中屏幕突然变黑了，而且系统好像依然在启动，这是咋回事
<zhuifeng> 唉，我只能在chroot里玩玩zfs喽
<zhuifeng> jussss: 启动成功了么
<jussss> zhuifeng: 不知道，因为屏幕变黑了，好像屏幕关闭了
 * iMadper 那就是屏幕坏了, 别纠结了
<jussss> zhuifeng: 所以不知道启动成了没，但是好像启动成了
<jussss> iMadper: ...3次里头有2次是这样
<zhuifeng> jussss: 笔记本还是台式
<jussss> iMadper: 但是我win7一直没事
<jussss> zhuifeng: 笔记本
<iMadper> jussss: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/100591
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ shenlong 神龙 MFZ/ABC2 传统型干粉灭火器（2KG） _京东商城优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<zhuifeng> jussss: 应该有开启屏幕的快捷键吧
<iMadper> jussss: 用这个, 喷你的笔记本, 就能修好
<jussss> zhuifeng: 有，也按了，没反应
<jussss> iMadper: 启动过程中也能显示信息，可是就是显示着信息突然屏幕就关闭了好像
<zhuifeng> jussss: ……屏幕的问题没见过，屏幕变黑了，有光吗
<iMadper> jussss: 恩, 我知道什么情况了, 也知道怎么修复
<iMadper> jussss: 买刚才给你推荐的那个东西, 喷屏幕, 就能修好
<jussss> zhuifeng: 就跟屏幕关闭后一样，应该就是关闭了屏幕
<zhuifeng> jussss: 显卡驱动没装好？
<jussss> zhuifeng: 不知道，我双显卡intel + nvidia
<pity> iMadper: Where is your ncftpget program? 想用 cpan 安装个 perl module 提示这个，重要吗？可以忽略还是要构建依赖？
<zhuifeng> jussss: 双显卡很讨厌的，我也不知道怎么弄
<Pudge> jussss: 我遇到过，xdm重装一下就好了
<iMadper> pity: ncftpget, 翻译成中文是啥? 获取脑残ftp? lol~
<jussss> Pudge: xdm是啥？
<pity> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> pity: 你装啥module? 我试试看.
<jussss> Pudge: 一个dm?
<zhuifeng> jussss: xdm kde gdm
<Pudge> jussss: *dm
<zhuifeng> jussss: xdm kdm gdm
<pity> iMadper: perl(LWP::Simple) is needed
<jussss> zhuifeng: 哦
<iMadper> jussss: lwp不是core的嘛?
<iMadper> pity: lwp不是core的嘛?
<pity> iMadper: 启动的是 perl -MCPAN -e shell
<iMadper> jussss: 说错人了
<zhuifeng> jussss: linux的问题只能自己尝试了
<pity> iMadper: 没用过 perl，不知道啊
<jussss> zhuifeng: 嗯
<iMadper> pity: cpan -i `package name` 就行呀
<iMadper> pity: 你装的是lwp?
<zhuifeng> 那个perl 模块是干嘛的
<jussss> Pudge: 需要先卸载gdm3不
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 解析网页的
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 哦
<zhuifeng> 看起来很牛的样子
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 多年前很火
<pity> iMadper: 呃，公司打包的 rpm
<pity> iMadper: 没搞过 cpan
<iMadper> pity: rpm? 哦, 这东西我完全不懂了....
<pity> iMadper: 你不在帽帽嘛，rpm 不懂？
<iMadper> pity: cpan -i "LWP::Simple" 完全没压力
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我最近写了个脚本，专门盗搜狐的视频……
<iMadper> pity: 我在帽帽, 但是我不用rhel/fedora
<pity> iMadper: 我先忽略那个 warnning 吧，出事儿再说
<pity> iMadper: 帽帽真民主！
<iMadper> pity: 恩, 忽略. warnning, 就是为了忽略的
<zhuifeng> iMadper: curl+wget+sed搞定一起
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 不会sed...
 * iMadper 不会的东西太多了... 怎么破...
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我每次写之前都查书，写完就忘了
<pity> iMadper: 我也一样
<iMadper> pity: 只会awk的, 看见用sed的都膜拜...
<zhuifeng> 晕，用awk不会sed
<pity> iMadper: cpan -i LWP::Simple 这样？还是要有 `` ？
<iMadper> pity: 不用``
<pity> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> pity: lwp我记得是需要权限的.
<iMadper> pity: 最好给上sudo
<pity> iMadper: 是 root
<iMadper> pity: 那没问题.
<iMadper> pity: :-)
<zhuifeng> cpan安装模块需要权限的吧
<iMadper> zhuifeng: perl用户表示, 如果只是单独替换, perl就够了.
<pity> iMadper: 还要重新配置，难道这台设备就没配置过？
<iMadper> pity: 没懂....
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我学过几天perl，语法和数据结构还没搞明白
<iMadper> pity: 你说cpan?
<pity> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 看一天小骆驼书就行了...
<iMadper> pity: 可能吧...
<iMadper> pity: 毕竟现在用perl的少了.
<zhuifeng> iMadper: perl用来写个mud机器人很轻松
<pity> iMadper: perl 好 gaoji
<iMadper> pity: 必须的.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何在文件管理器中显示文件名最后带有~的文件？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444842 这些文件是隐藏的，通过命令可见，但在图形化的文件管理器中如何显示？？ 多谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 GalaxyYun — 2013-06-28 22:30
<pity> Connecting to ftp.perl.org|123.235.40.248|:21... 失败：连接超时 看来得配置服务器或镜像
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我有盗版小骆驼书
<zhuifeng> pdf的
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 我看的盗版, 后来买了本正版, 心理安慰...
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 小地方不知道上哪买
<iMadper> zhuifeng: taobao.
<iMadper> pity: 是要配置.
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 恩，
<pity> iMadper: 可能 DNS 还没搭好，解析不了
<iMadper> pity: ftp.perl.org|123.235.40.248|:21   解析了的
<pity> iMadper: 我这连接不是超时就是拒绝连接
<zhuifeng> http://mirrors.sohu.com/CPAN/
<^k^> zhuifeng ... ⇪ Index of /CPAN/
<zhuifeng> ustc今天维护
<jussss> Pudge: 大黄蜂好还是nvidia官方到驱动好？
<Pudge> jussss: 都不好
<zhuifeng> jussss: 你的要是能在bios里关掉一个就关掉一个显卡
<jussss> zhuifeng: bios里没这个选项
<zhuifeng> jussss: 那就大黄蜂吧
<jussss> Pudge: 我看视频时屏幕不时出现横条蚊
<nopcall> 我这里ping forum.ubuntu.org.cn竟然连不上...
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<zhuifeng> 恩，我也ping不通
<zhuifeng> 64 bytes from 192.157.242.155: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=173 ms
<zhuifeng> 通了
<nopcall> 时通时不通的..
<nopcall> firefox打不开论坛..
<Pudge> jussss: 别看视频
<imtxc> iMadper: 不开心你妹啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 在一到周末就下雨。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 叼丝们周末需要洗衣服的， 懂？
<jussss> Pudge: 。。。看电影也出现波纹
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我啥时候说不开心了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你说雨小了，不开心
<iMadper> imtxc: 是tm我说的吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 元凶跑了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你作为负责人承担一下怎么了
<imtxc> lol
<pity> Connecting to ftp.perl.org|61.158.248.17|:21... failed: Connection refused. 找了三台设备都这样，是人品不行么？
<jussss> .
<jussss> root@debian:~# ftp ftp.perl.org
<jussss> Connected to ftp.cpan.ddns.develooper.com.
<jussss> 220 Welcome to FTP.NARA.WIDE.AD.JP FTP service.
<jussss> Name (ftp.perl.org:root):
<jussss> 331 Please specify the password.
<jussss> Password:
<jussss> 230 Login successful.
<jussss> Remote system type is UNIX.
<jussss> Using binary mode to transfer files.
<jussss> pity: 我这可以
<jussss> pity: 应该是网络问题
<pity> jussss: urllist 为空没事儿吧？
<jussss> pity: 不知，
<jussss> pity: 我就是直接 ftp ftp.perl.org
<pity> jussss: 我检查下网络
<jussss> root@debian:~# ifconfig wlan0 up
<jussss> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<jussss> 求帮助
<iMadper> pity: http://mirror.datapipe.net/CPAN  我用的这个
<Pudge> jussss: 别看电影
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: The Comprehensive Perl Archive Network - www.cpan.org
<jussss> Pudge: 我安装无线网卡驱动了，但是还是不行
<jussss> Pudge: rt2860.bin
<jussss> Pudge: firmware-ralink
<jussss> Pudge: 网卡驱动 显卡驱动 开机启动，什么问题都被我碰到，
<jussss> 倒霉死了
<iMadper> jussss: lspci 给看看.
<iMadper> jussss: ralink的驱动从去年初开始, 就支持的很好了
<jussss> iMadper: 等下，我贴下
<iMadper> jussss: 只贴网卡哪行就行了
<iMadper> jussss: 别的不用
<Pudge> jussss: iMadper debian默认deasactive wufi
 * iMadper 不懂debian
<pity> iMadper: 可能是我网络有问题
 * iMadper 也不懂mufi
<iMadper> wufi...
<jussss> iMadper: 03:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<jussss> 04:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)
<jussss> 04:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 0a)
<znnztg> 有些老旧的机型莫名的问题多……
<iMadper> jussss: 难道, rt2800pci不支持?
<iMadper> znnztg: rt5390还旧?!
<jussss> iMadper: 不知道，我安装时提示缺少rt2860.bin,然后我去看了下wiki说安装firmware-ralink就行，我也安装了
<jussss> iMadper: 可是好像还不行
<iMadper> jussss: lsmod | grep rt
<Pudge> jussss: 要启用
<jussss> Pudge: 不是自动加载进内核吗？
<iMadper> jussss: 模块儿 要手动的.
<znnztg> 换个发行版本就不痛苦了-_-||
<Pudge> jussss: 加载！=启用
<jussss> rt2800pci              13829  0
<jussss> rt2x00pci              12847  1 rt2800pci
<iMadper> jussss: 恩, 那是不对.
<iMadper> jussss: yaourt ralink    选第9个
<iMadper> jussss: 你啥发行版?
<jussss> iMadper: debian...
<iMadper> jussss: 哦, 你早说, 早说我就不帮你了. 你昨天不是还在安装arch嘛...
<Pudge> jussss: 装上wireless-tools
<iMadper> jussss: uname -r
<Pudge> jussss: debian 提供了一切，不要伸手
<jussss> iMadper: 昨天装arch了，不过网速就几kb，就没装
<zhuifeng> hid_microsoft 这都是什么啊
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 鼠标键盘之类的.
<jussss> iMadper: 3.2.0-4-amd64
<zhuifeng> jussss: 用国内源不就ok了
<iMadper> jussss: 用老内核, 没驱动活该
<pity> iMadper: 应该是我网络有问题
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 开机的模块太多了，都不认得
<iMadper> pity: 那我没办法... ...
<iMadper> zhuifeng: hid, 人体学输入设备
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 有好多hid的
<zhuifeng> iMadper: hid 人机接口……
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 你不是说模块吗..
<Pudge> jussss: iwconfig 你会看到wlan0已经有了，只是没启用
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 是啊，有好多hid模块
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 我就三个...
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 哪三个
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 都是人体学输入设备
<iMadper> zhuifeng: hid usbhid hid_generic
<jussss> Pudge: ifconfig -a 显示wlan0了
<iMadper> jussss: ifconfig wlan0 up
<iMadper> jussss: 渣渣
<iMadper> jussss: 你丫什么时候开始用的linux? 我记得很久了呀
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 没有hid_generic
<Pudge> iMadper: ifconfig都有了，还找驱动问题干嘛
<Pudge> iMadper: 发错了。
<iMadper> Pudge: 他没早说...
<Pudge> iMadper: 你直接问他，装了networkmanager没有
<jussss> iMadper: root@debian:~# ifconfig wlan0 up
<jussss> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 有好多sici的模块讨厌死了
<jussss> iMadper: 依然
<iMadper> zhuifeng: sisc是啥?
<iMadper> sici是啥?
<^k^> iMadper, 不要玩机器人
<iMadper> ^k^: 玩你妹呀...
<jussss> debian当然有nm
<^k^> iMadper, 你很生气吗？  23:32 
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 硬盘
<iMadper> scsi????
<jussss> iMadper: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<zhuifeng> iMadper: Small Computer System Interface
<jussss> iMadper: 问题依然呀
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 所以不是scsi嘛..
<jussss> Pudge: 还是打不开呀
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 哦，打错了
<iMadper> jussss: sudo rfkill unblock all
<jussss> iMadper: bash: rfkill: command not found
<iMadper> jussss: 装一个
<iMadper> jussss: 没有你不会装呀....
<iMadper> jussss: 这也要跟我说....
<iMadper> jussss: 伸手党, 下次再这样, t
<jussss> iMadper: 嗯
<jussss> iMadper: 打开了
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 换个名字再来^_^
<znnztg> 好主意
<jussss> iMadper: nm-applet依然不显示无线
<iMadper> jussss: 从来不用那个
<iMadper> jussss: 那东西就没对过
<iMadper> jussss: 用wifi-menu
<jussss> iMadper: iwlist wlan0 scanning|more
<jussss> iMadper: 能出来信息
<iMadper> jussss: 我知道可以呀
<zhuifeng> iMadper:把arch的内核移植到gentoo上，需要哪些包，我说几个，你看有没有缺的
<jussss> iMadper: 可是那个nm-applet...
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 不懂.
<zhuifeng> iMadper: ……
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 直接拷贝文件不行吗?
<iMadper> mkinitcpio一样吗?
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 为啥不直接编译一个kernel在gentoo上?
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我没有arch
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 但是, 你为啥要移植arch的内核?
<zhuifeng> iMadper: arch用了自己的补丁吧
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 那你也用就好了呀
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我上哪找arch的补丁
<iMadper> zhuifeng: arch的kernel patch也是要提交到upstream呀.
<zhuifeng> iMadper:那个config文件在哪个包里
<iMadper> zhuifeng: linux
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 包名就叫linux
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 你弄个abs吧
<zhuifeng> iMadper: abs?
<iMadper> zhuifeng: arch building system
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 是把别的系统变成arch么
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 是你很轻松的就能看出来, 怎么把一个upstream的kernel变成arch的kernel
<zhuifeng> ……
<pity> iMadper: 晕，/etc/resolv.conf 改成 8.8.8.8 就行了，原来是 127.0.0.1，我们很多设备都是后者呀，奇怪
<Pudge> jussss: 你用的啥前段
<Pudge> jussss: 前端
<iMadper> pity: O_o
<jussss> Pudge: nm
<Pudge> jussss: 里面没有wifi？
<jussss> Pudge: 没
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 刚帮你看了, 没啥特殊的patch
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 有个 change-default-console-loglevel.patch  没啥用
<jussss> Pudge: 看来我又要回归wpa_supplicant了
<Pudge> jussss: 装wireless-tools
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 然后就是 http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.x/patch-${pkgver}.xz 里面的patch了
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.x/patch-$ -- unhandled responsein get head
<jussss> Pudge: 已经装了
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 没事，gentoo自己打补丁，不用我管
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 都是upstream的patch, 你没必要用arch的kernel移植过去
 * iMadper 睡觉去了~
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 明白，我要arch的config
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 我zcat一个给你?
<Pudge> jussss: iwconfig， 有啥
<jussss> Pudge: wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any   Mode:Managed  Access P
<jussss> Pudge: lo        no wireless extensions.
<Pudge> jussss: ifconfig wlan0 up，有啥
<jussss> Pudge: 啥也没有，
<jussss> Pudge: ifconfig 显示wlan0启动了
<Pudge> jussss: iwlist wlan0 scan 有啥
<iMadper> Pudge: 就是nm自己的问题
<iMadper> zhuifeng: http://code.bulix.org/mbpi7i-83856
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 3.9.7的吗
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 对.
<jussss> Pudge: 有信息
<zhuifeng> iMadper: linux那个包里没有config
<jussss> Pudge: 无线到
<pity> iMadper: 装好了 LWP::Simple 还提示需要这个
<Pudge> jussss: 那就是interface文件，要改一下
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 找个config要怎么cp下来啊
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 这个config要怎么cp下来啊
<pity> iMadper: 装好模块后要什么动作吗？
<iMadper> 复制粘贴....
<iMadper> pity: 不需要呀.
<iMadper> pity: 你确定安装成功了?
<Pudge> jussss: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jussss> Pudge: auto lo
<pity> iMadper: LWP::Simple is up to date.
<jussss> iface lo inet loopback
<jussss> Pudge: allow-hotplug eth0
<jussss> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<iMadper> pity: O_o 那就不知道了...
<iMadper> pity: 我装上之后, 一般都正常了...
<pity> iMadper: 我再检查
<iMadper> pity: 恩, 我先睡觉了~
<iMadper> pity: 明天出去
<jussss> Pudge: 我断一下，用wpa_supplicant 连一下，看能连上不
<Pudge> jussss: 修改interface文件，不然wifi不会启用
<jussss> Pudge: 我直接wpa_supplicant下
<pity> iMadper: 晚安
<zhuifeng> config比我的大很多，
<pity> iMadper: 居然成功了
<pity> iMadper: 居然是要 yum install 'perl(LWP::Simple)' 这么装
<Pudge> jusss: 跟你说了改一下interface就好了
<jusss> Pudge: 现在是用wpa_supplicant连接的
<jusss> Pudge: 没改过interface...
<Pudge> jusss: 编辑interface
<Pudge> jusss: 你看到auto lo
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯
<Pudge> jusss: 下面加上auto wlan0
<Pudge> jus
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯，我再试下
<Pudge> jusss: 再加上一行iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Pudge> jusss: 然后restart network就好了
<jusss> Pudge: 那个文件在哪，忘了。。
<Pudge> jusss: /etc/network/interfaces
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯
<jusss> Pudge: 我记忆力实在不好，忘了route添加网关的指令了
<jusss> Pudge: 导致ping 网关一直不同
<Pudge> jusss: 加个蛋，nm能用了么
<jusss> Pudge: 你最后发的那条指令，我忘记是啥了。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 再发一遍，就是那个restart
<Pudge> jusss: 你不是重启了么？
<jusss> Pudge: no
<Pudge> jusss: /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<jusss> Pudge: 刚刚你发的不是这个。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 尼玛，就这一个restart
<jusss> Pudge: 不行，nm依然没无线
<Pudge> interfaces里面加了auto wlan0了？
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯
<Pudge> jusss: ifup wlan0也弄了？
<Pudge> nm也重启了？
<jusss> Pudge: 我只能说nm 很弱
<Pudge> jusss: 回家了
<Pudge> jusss: 自己多百度
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯
<jusss> Pudge: 我睡觉去
<^k^>  05:11
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-29
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Mini PC性能是 MintBox Pro 的四倍，Linux Mint 15 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444861 既然 Linux Mint 15 已经上线了，那么相应的 MintBox Mini PC 自然也不能落后啦。CompuLab 和 Linux Mint 的团队果然没有让我们失望，使用 Linux Mint 15 的 MintBox 2 预览文已於今日在 Linux Mint 的部落格中发布了。据悉
<^k^>  MintBox 2 采用了 Intel Core i5 处理器，号称性能是之前 MintBox Pro（使用 AMD T56 处理 …
<zhuifeng> oschina 出git仓库了
<zhuifeng> http://www.oschina.net/news/41842/git-osc-no-limitation
<^k^> zhuifeng ... ⇪ OSC 全面开放 git 公有库和私有库 - 开源中国社区
<zhuifeng> 开源是一种精神，但不是义务。
<znnztg> 大家早上好
<zhuifeng> znnztg: hi
<znnztg> 我在做MFC的期末，话说MFC这玩意现在有多大的用处？
<stardiviner> znnztg: MFC是啥？
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • ［求助］彻底删除wine后，无法再次重装wine. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444862 版本 12.04 wine Office 2007 后发现word无法保存，没有心思去调试。用wine竟然无法卸载2007.Then 彻底删除了wine。然后就悲剧的没有办法重装wine。每次apt-get install wine 然后看上去能安装，但是…………其实什么没
<void1> mfc已经基本没用了吧
<void1> windows的gui都是c#了
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • Wine WOW测试 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444864 Wow在wine评级里是黄金级。 无聊地试了一下，游戏部分是可以完美运行的，惟一的缺点，帧数大约只有win下约1/3，而且aoe时候有卡顿.要求不高的话，玩玩绝对可以了。 wine版本是1.6rc3 1920x1080 4xAA 其他拉最高。30帧左右。i7-4770,gtx670.
<^k^> gaga1.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 tangboyun — 2013-06-29 9:50
<miemiekurisu> …wine wow branch...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 来求助各位大神的~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444865 我的问题还是安装的问题, 虽然很低级, 也请版主大大别删... 因为我真的是试过很多种方法了 我的本子是联想 thinkpad s430, 预装的win8系统(正版的) 第一次安装, 我用U盘引导, 安装成功, 提示重启电脑, 然后我进入win8, 使用EasyBC
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求教：终端的使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444867 我在终端用vim 打开很多文件，但标签名全部都相同，有没有什么办法让终端标签显示打开的文件名？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 y_tm — 2013-06-29 11:36
<sunjun_> 捉虫日记是一本好书
<sunjun_> http://book.douban.com/subject/11589836/
<^k^> sunjun_ ... ⇪ 捉虫日记 (豆瓣)
<sunjun_> 咦 今天怎么没人叨叨了呢
<jusss> dd
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装12.04LTS时 N卡550ti兼容问题解决办法！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444868 本人安装12.04LTS时，不管是u盘还是硬盘安装都在重启载入liveCD时黑屏卡死。经过网上各类帖子的翻找，终于确定是我的550ti显卡的驱动程序兼容问题。 1。我是用的U盘安装方法，刻录软件用的是Universal-USB
<ofan> yunfan: 你又开始搞生物了？
<jusss> how to close KMS
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04安装JAVA7错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444870 安装到最后一步也就是sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer出现如下错误： 正在设置 oracle-java7-installer (7u3-0~eugenesan~precise4) ... Downloading... Download done. sha256sum mismatch jdk-7u3-linux-i586.tar.gz Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed. dpkg：处理 oracle-java
<^k^> 7-installer (--configure)时出错： 子进程 已安装 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 …
<ikk-> jusss: ls /etc/init.d/kms ; services kms stop
<jusss> ikk-: how to know if i install the nouveau driver?
<ikk-> jusss: lsmod
<jusss> ikk-: i have a nvidia video card,but /etc/modprobe.de/ has radeon-kms.conf  no nouveau
<ikk-> jusss: 搜索 " nvidia archlinux "
<jusss> ikk-: i find it in lsmod
<jusss> ikk-: nouveau
<ikk-> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ t: NVIDIA - ArchWiki
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:21 
<jusss> The Nouveau video driver does not support non-KMS mode, instead you will need to install and use the xserver-xorg-video-nv driver.
<chenchacha> 如过不是android,没什么人会这么热心java虚拟机的问题
<Guest7369> linux fucked up
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 我这个笔记本装ubuntu可以吗 给一些建议 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444873 电脑型号Terrans Force X11GTX 笔记本电脑 操作系统Windows 7 旗舰版 64位 SP1 ( DirectX 11 ) 处理器英特尔 第三代酷睿 i7-3610QM @ 2.30GHz 四核 主板Terrans Force X11GTX (英特尔 Ivy Bridge - HM76 Express 芯片组) 内存8 GB ( 芝奇
<^k^>  DDR3 1600MHz ) 主硬盘OCZ -VERTEX4 ( 128 GB / 固态硬盘 ) 显卡NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M ( …
<Guest7369> ubuntu rock
<jusss> n ka zhen dan teng
<alvin_rxg> jusss: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *v>Vk2*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<jusss> nouveau
<Guest7369> nouveau fucked up
<Guest7369> !
<Guest7369> nouveau fucked you up!
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 出来k人了
<jusss> ofan: how to kill nouveau
<Guest7369> fuck nouveau
<Guest7369> fuck you all
<Guest7369> you are shit!
<Guest7369> fuck #ubuntu-cn
<Guest7369> #ubuntu-cn shit
<ubuntu-cn> fuck you all
<ubuntu-cn> fuck
<ubuntu-cn> fuck
<ubuntu-cn> fuck
<ubuntu-cn> fuck
<ubuntu-cn> fuck
<ubuntu-cn> fuck
<^k^> ubuntu-cn:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<^k^> ubuntu-cn: .. .. ..
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • ubuntu12.04 wine安装QQ2012或TM2013，无法安装QQ2013 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444876 详见我的博客 《ubuntu 12.04安装QQ2012 》 背景： 先鄙视下腾讯：“QQ2011到期了，请升级到新QQ”，最近无法使用QQ2011了 wine 1.6-rc1发布了，对QQ的支持更好，参考：http://linuxtoy.org/archives/wine-1-6-rc1.htm
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 求助，按照官方的声明操作，还是无法更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444883 按照提示第一步输入 Code: pacman -Qqo /bin /sbin /usr/sbin | pacman -Qm - 什么都没有显示，因为第一次有显示bootchart-git，这个包，但是我觉得没用就卸载了，所以现在输入没有任何显示 然后没有显示我就不用输入
<^k^> 第二步的paclist了吧，然后直接第三步 Code: find /bin /sbin /usr/sbin -exec pacm …
<zhuifeng> Linux xxx 3.9.8-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Jun 29 14:00:13 HKT 2013 x86_64
<imtxc> .
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 为什么1020连接久了要重新开机才能打印 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444884 http://hi.baidu.com/cyberniuniu/item/c7 ... 92823ae16e 我用上述的那种方法安装了1020,能正常打印了，但打印机连接了，放在那里不用，过一段时间后要重新开机才能正常打印，为什么？还有一个奇怪的现象，就是
<^k^> 重新开机后，打印机总会自动运行一次，但又没有打印东西出来。 统计信息 …
<^k^> 人机合一说:How to Run Android Applications on Ubuntu
 * lucky_ 继续昨天的问题
<lucky_> imtxc: 你回来了吗
<lucky_> yunfan: 我手机插在ubuntu上没反映你知道是怎么回事吗
<lucky_> Pudge: 我想出国了，有什么门路吗
 * lucky_ 毫无存在感
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 这回玩大了，最后上来发个贴，以后再不用UBUNTU http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444886 事情起因：手贱。看到13.04,就想升级，以前是WIN8+12.04,下载、安装都很顺，然后是更新 更完老报错，想想自己更新时有卡住现象，然后强行关机了，所以就想重新装一次13.04,把U盘放电脑里，启动
<^k^> ，安装。选择了“重新安装UBUNTU”，就是这个选择，让我欲哭无泪。 装完 …
<pity> top 能按关键字搜索进程名字吗？
<sunjun_> lucky_ 噗
<lucky_> sunjun_: sigh
<sunjun_> lucky_ 摸摸头
<lucky_> sunjun_: 现在人都跑哪去了
<sunjun_> lucky_ 今天是周末
<lucky_> sunjun_: 周六吧
<sunjun_> lucky_ 周六不是周末么？
<lucky_> sunjun_: 我一直认为只有周日才算得上是周末
<lomandv> 移民加拿大有什么门路吗
<lomandv> 各位在加拿大的兄弟指点一下
<sunjun_> lomandv 官方网站上有介绍 加拿大技术移民方面的
<sunjun_> lucky_ 你们周六上班么？
<lucky_> sunjun_: 上班
<sunjun_> lucky_ 周六上班的公司都是流氓公司么？
<lucky_> lomandv: 你要移民加拿大
<lucky_> ‘sunjun_我们周末也上班
<sunjun_> lucky_ sigh
<lucky_> sunjun_: 你什么公司
<sunjun_> lucky_ 创业小公司 moboplayer.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: MoboPlayer Best Video Player on Android (@ moboplayer.com)
<lucky_> sunjun_: 又是一个搞安卓开发的
<sunjun_> Intel嵌入式平台支持SSSE3
<sunjun_> SSE可以获得最高16倍的性能提升
 * pity top 能按关键字搜索进程名字吗？
<sunjun_> lucky_ 我不是搞安卓的
<sunjun_> lucky_ 搞ios和c
<lucky_> sunjun_: it公司一向都是这么安逸
 * pity 请教个问题，循环抓 5000 条 url，把 404 的挑出来，怎么做？
<sunjun_> lucky_ 哪里安逸
<lucky_> sunjun_: 有周末
<sunjun_> pity 用脚本啊
<lomandv> lucky_, 想移民啊
<lucky_> lomandv: 移民还不简单？有money就够了
<lucky_> sunjun_: 我现在在考虑要不要转行
 * imtxc momo lucky_ 今天周末哦，不在线
<sunjun_> lucky_ 现在做什么纳
<lucky_> sunjun_: 混凝土
<lucky_> imtxc: 为什么周末不在线
<jerryzhou> 坐的腰疼
<lomandv> lucky_, 要多少money
 * lucky_ 谁知道chrome上那个可以上qq的扩展叫什么名字？
<pity> sunjun_: 我知道用脚本，也可取出 404 的状态，怎么把 url 同时和 404 对应起来？
<lucky_> lucky_: 几百万就够了吧
<lomandv> lucky_, 你在加拿大哪里
<lucky_> lomandv: china
<lomandv> lucky_, 呵 ，我以为你不在china
<lucky_> 我倒希望我不再
<sunjun_> pity 你说说你准备怎么做 为什么对应不起来呢？
<lucky_> sunjun_: 我想转战it，有什么意见和建议吗
<pity> sunjun_: 我想把 5000 条 url 都缓存到某台服务器上，就固定这台服务器请求那些 url，成功 hit 的当然没问题了，但有一部分是 miss 的缓存没成功，我要找出这些缓存不成功的 url
<sunjun_> lucky_ it也是个大坑
<imtxc> pity: L?
<lucky_> sunjun_: 至少有周末啊
<lucky_> imtxc: 你们周末都跑哪去了
<imtxc> lucky_: 总要做点别的啊
<lucky_> imtxc: 你今天干嘛去了
<imtxc> lucky_: 微信上面聊了一个周的人，周末得见面啊
<imtxc> lucky_: 我去买了点东西
<lucky_> imtxc: 昨晚上找你也不在
<imtxc> lucky_: 我晚上一般要学习和工作。。。。
<imtxc> lucky_: 没看我白天都在聊天么。。。。
<lucky_> imtxc:原来是这个样子啊
<lucky_> imtxc: 我想干你们这行了
<imtxc> lucky_: head /etc/hosts 我看看
<imtxc> 你在终端里面输 hostname 结果是什么
<imtxc> lucky_: 你觉得这行有趣的话，欢迎啊。
<lucky_> imtxc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5810301/
<lucky_> imtxc: 你说我该从何学起呢？
<imtxc> lucky_: 你允许 hostname 看看结果是不是 lucky-Inspiron-N5010
<imtxc> lucky_: 这个问题，你还是等到周一了问问这里的 winner 们。。。。
<lucky_> imtxc: 给我具体命令啊
<imtxc> lucky_: 额， 你把那个文件弄回来了？
<pity> imtxc: ?
<lucky_> imtxc: 什么文件？
<imtxc> pity: top 那个问题
<imtxc> lucky_: hosts
<lucky_> imtxc: 不知道
<imtxc> lucky_: 那你这里 gae 的问题应该跟那个 hosts 文件没关系
<pity> imtxc: L 不是
<jusss> Pudge: 在没
<lucky_> imtxc: 我用chrome可以翻，用ff就翻不了，难道问题是出在浏览器上？
<jusss> imtxc: 我的屏幕在滑动鼠标滚轮时有波纹怎么办
<jusss> imtxc: intel hd3000
<imtxc> lucky_: 当然。。。。
<jusss> imtxc: 重装了那个源里的xserver-xorg-video-intel
<imtxc> jusss: 只有滑动滚轮时候有问题？
<lucky_> imtxc: 你用过gae吗
<jusss> imtxc: 下拉网页也有
<imtxc> lucky_: 没有
<jusss> imtxc: 看电影 视频也有
<lucky_> imtxc: 哦
<imtxc> jusss: 显卡驱动重新装之
<jusss> lucky_: ff没开启remote dns
<jusss> imtxc: 重装一遍了，还是那样
<lucky_> jusss: 这个在ff哪里开启
<jusss> lucky_: about：config
<imtxc> jusss: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3319&DwnldID=13815&ProductFamily=Graphics&ProductLine=Laptop+graphics+drivers&ProductProduct=2nd+Generation+Intel%C2%AE+Core%E2%84%A2+Processors+with+Intel%C2%AE+HD+Graphics+3000%2f2000&DownloadType=Drivers&lang=eng
<jusss> imtxc: hd3000还有别的启动吗
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Download Center
<jusss> imtxc: 用官网这个驱动能直接装吗？
<imtxc> jusss: 不知道啊，你试试
<jusss> imtxc: …
<imtxc> jusss: lucky_ 我的系统最近也一塌糊涂
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: Haskell 在语言层次上有 side-effect 的东西么?
<imtxc> axel 下载时间超过半个小时 awesome 就崩溃
<jusss> imtxc: …
<imtxc> chrome 没有任何预警的没有任何提示的随时崩溃
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 看 log
<jusss> imtxc: …
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: chrome 的 log 在什么位置？
<jusss> imtxc: 你开kms没
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 看下 ~/.xsession-errors 有没有
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 没有有用的信息
<lucky_> jusss: remote dns那一项叫什么？怎么找
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jusss> lucky_: remote dns
<imtxc> 还有就是我昨天下载了 3 次 texlive2013, 三次的 md5 都不一样。。。。。。。 疯了
<lucky_> jusss: 没找到这一项
<lucky_> jusss: 找到了
<jusss> lucky_: about:config search remote_dns proxy什么的
<lucky_> jusss: 改成ture就行了？
<jusss> lucky_: 嗯
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有一些非IO函数有副作用
<lucky_> jusss: 还是翻不了
<jusss> lucky_: 那不知道了…
 * lucky_  用g+上传头像怎么一直传不上去呢
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我在关心语言层次. 你也学 Haskell?
 * ofan 是Haskell粉丝
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我暑假gsoc项目就做haskell :)
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我暑假打算稍微学点.
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 如果运行时系统也算语言层次，那存在这种。如果只是语法，那没有
<lucky_> ofan: namoamitabuddha你们还上学？
<ofan> 语法和语义上haskell把副作用和纯函数分的很清楚
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 副作用只能由编译器提供?
<jusss> ofan: 创建个fat32分区挂载在/boot/efi然后grub-efi 能启动不，efi msdos   b
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 编译器只是编译
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: haskell可以链接有副作用的c代码
<ofan> 所以就存在副作用了
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • debian分辨率调整问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444888 本人刚装好debian7（LXDE桌面环境），分辨率自动调整为1024*768, 感觉字体好像被横向拉长了，不太协调，想问一下这是不是因为显卡驱动没装？如何查看是否装了显卡驱动呢？（我的显卡是NVIDIA GT218 [GeForce 305M])。如果不
<^k^> 是，如何调整分辨率呢？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 eaglesky1990 — 2013- …
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 问个实际点的. Haskell 编译器会把 list 编译成连续存储空间么?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: ghc
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: list实现就是链表，所以不一定保证连续
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 对. 但是在实际的, 至少普通的平台上, 链表会比连续空间慢. 我不清楚编译器能否智能判断并且优化.
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不过"abc”这种字符串会
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 就是慢，不过也看场景
<ofan> 随机访问多的就用连续的，比如Array,UArray之类
<ofan> ByteString是个chunk链表，随机访问性能比list好很多
<namoamitabuddha> 主要是 monad 相对难理解
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 因为Monad太多了
<ofan> IO Monad只是其中之一
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: join #haskell-cn
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不是特指 IO Monad. Monad 和 Category theory 有关系, 那个我不懂.
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 先不要管范畴论
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 恩, 那东西比较抽象.
<frozen_2013> hello
<^k^> frozen_2013:点点点.  18:02 
<frozen_2013> 2013年6月29日 18:02:57
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 多写点，感觉就容易理解了
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<frozen_2013> django服务端，pyside做桌面客户端怎么样
<ofan> frozen_2013: 好
<lucky_> jusss: 你用过gae吗
<jusss> lucky_: 没
<ofan> jusss: arch不是有个cfdisk啥的
<ofan> jusss: 标记成efi分区就行了，剩下的就是装grub-efi
<namoamitabuddha> 分区, 看来还是用 parted
<frozen_2013> ofan: 那 http 用什么好？ urllib(2) 么
<jusss> ofan: 可是wiki上说要gpt
<Meowoo> knownbad, 台湾的国语 “熟” 和大陆的读音不一样哦
<ofan> jusss: 那就gpt
<Meowoo> knownbad, 台湾 “熟” 读 "shou"
<Meowoo> 熟
<frozen_2013> Meowoo: 已经有好些字不一样了。我曾经发过邮件给他们教育部
<jusss> ofan: 我不想要gpt
<Meowoo> 额，
<frozen_2013> Meowoo: 对方还很认真地回复了邮件
<namoamitabuddha> 读 shou 蛮多的吧
<Meowoo> 我错了 大陆的 熟也有 读 shou
<ofan> jusss: 那就正常安装，不需要efi分区
<lucky_> jusss: 你用什么翻的？
<ofan> jusss: mbr装跟以前安装没区别
<namoamitabuddha> shóu
<jusss> ofan: 可是正常装就没启动过…
<jusss> lucky_: ssh
<ofan> jusss: 要开启bios兼容模式
<frozen_2013> ofan: 那 http 用什么好？ urllib(2) 么 。 有推荐吗
<lucky_> jusss: 手机端也用这个吗
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 现在新机器是不是很折腾?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 什么 UEFI 什么的
<Meowoo> namoamitabuddha, 问题是我打拼音 "shouxi" 打不出 "熟悉" 这詞，邓丽君唱的里读 "shouxi"
<ofan> frozen_2013: pyside有http的接口
<jusss> ofan: bios里没找到这项设置
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 现在都是uefi的机器
<jusss> lucky_: 手机不fq
<ofan> jusss: 那还是你安装没对
<jusss> ofan: …
<namoamitabuddha> Meowoo: standards 是两回事. 我没查阅过字典, 不敢乱说. 但是这样读的地方挺多, 这还受方言影响吧.
<ofan> Meowoo: 貌似北方都读shu
<jusss> ofan: 我还手动grub install了一下也没启动
<ofan> 南方读shou
<namoamitabuddha> Meowoo: 没有人学汉字完全按照标准去学习的吧. 很多是生活中学的.
<Meowoo> namoamitabuddha, 所以说台湾和大陆读的不一样，应该就是方言影响额
<ofan> jusss: 先分好区，不要efi分区
<ofan> 然后挂载/boot到随便一个目录
<Meowoo> 我说的是官方普通话，因邓丽君唱歌应该用的是 "国语" 吧
<jusss> ofan: 没有efi分区
<ofan> grub-install 到那个目录
<ofan> 然后挂载/
<Meowoo> 貌似普通话和民国时期的“国语”不同的
<ofan> pacstrap啥的装base
<namoamitabuddha> Meowoo: 官方普通话参考哪个标准?
<ofan> 设置好fstab，重启就完事
<ofan> jusss: 这简单的你咋搞那么久
<Meowoo> 好像是北京+山东
<namoamitabuddha> Meowoo: 我说标准文件
<jusss> ofan:  不知道…
<ofan> jusss: /boot所在分区要标记boot
<jusss> ofan: 现在装好系统了，咋办
<ofan> 什么咋办
<Meowoo> 那我不知道，只是听邓丽君的歌，她唱 "shouxi" ，我用这个打不出
<jusss> ofan: 再分个fat32，grub装里面？
<ofan> jusss: 装啥
<ofan> jusss: 你不都分好了么
<jusss> ofan: grub呀
<Meowoo> 听有人说，大陆用的普通话和以前的 民国 的国语 不同的
<ofan> jusss: 上面我白说了？
<jusss> ofan: 现在没分fat，
<ofan> jusss: 分fat干嘛
<jusss> ofan: 没白说呀
<Meowoo> 看一些老电影的国语也和现在说的味道不一样
<jusss> ofan: 不是要装grub efi吗？
<ofan> jusss: 不用gpt就别efi了
<Meowoo> 好像我是听 候宝林 相声 听到的，普通话 和以前 国语 不一样
<jusss> ofan: 哦
<Meowoo> 有时听相声也能学到东西
<jusss> ofan: 设置bootable怎么设，忘了
<Meowoo> 现在还有谁听相声的么
<namoamitabuddha> Meowoo: 你可以去找找有没有类似 ISO C11 类似的东西
<ofan> jusss: cfdisk编辑分区
<ofan> fdisk也行
<Meowoo> 额
<jusss> ofan: 哦
<ofan> 推荐高级工具
<ofan> jusss: 以免你搞残了
<jusss> ofan: 我待会试试
<Meowoo> namoamitabuddha, 额，你是那个佛教徒吧，和 CyrusYzGTt 是死对头
<namoamitabuddha> Meowoo: 我没兴趣争论.
<Meowoo> 额
<namoamitabuddha> 高级工具, 例如 gparted
<Meowoo> 我只是好像有点印象，有个像你这名字的是个佛教徒
<Meowoo> 不知道我有无记错
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 道家好
<namoamitabuddha> *fdisk 很犀利, 容易搞爆, 特别不熟悉的时候.
<jusss> …
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 敏慧，你好静额
<ofan> 特别是对与 jusss 来说更容易搞爆
<jusss> 我现在都用不格式化了，直接覆盖分区表
<jusss> ofan: …
<Meowoo> i want you
<ofan> jusss: dd覆盖？
<ofan> 逻辑分区咋办？
<ofan> 格式化跟搞分区表不是一回事
<jusss> ofan: 我昨天还手动删除分区重新建分区类，用fdisk，然后手写fstab
<jusss> ofan: fdisk有新建分区表选项
<ofan> jusss: 不错，值得鼓励
<namoamitabuddha> fdisk 能搞 GPT?
<jusss> 不能
<ofan> 貌似有个gpt版本
<ofan> 我记得
<namoamitabuddha> 现在一般都搞 GPT 吧
<namoamitabuddha> 有, 但是不叫 fdisk.
<ofan> 能搞的
<ofan> 对
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 貌似你很久没来了
<Meowoo> knownbad, 色鬼，还没贱身完么
<ofan> 比我都久
<Meowoo> 比我也久
<ofan> Meowoo: 没你久
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 爷爷的，清晨3点半。
<ofan> Meowoo: 我以为你挂掉了
<Meowoo> ...............
<ofan> knownbad: 还在撸？
<Meowoo> knownbad, 你怎么起来了????
<Meowoo> 夜尿?
<knownbad> 刚去上厕所，顺便看看备份。
<Meowoo> ofan, 看来我吵醒他了，可能他的irc有提醒
<Meowoo> 我一叫他名字，他的客户端就会响
<namoamitabuddha> dd 还在用?
<Meowoo> 看来白天不要叫人，晚上不要叫鬼
<Meowoo> knownbad, 额，没吵醒枕边人吧
<sulit> 你们的昵称有什么特殊含义吗？
<Meowoo> 我想也吵不醒，硅胶的怎么会醒呢？
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我是喵呜
<knownbad> 早丢了。
<knownbad> 回去睡。
<Meowoo> 好梦
<sulit> 怎么就一个人在说话
<sulit> 这个。。。
<sulit>  /quit
<iiipod> ？
<frozen_2013> ofan: 谢谢了。
<ofan> np
<frozen_2013> qq群现在有类 irc功能了。 @nick 。。。
<ikk-> frozen_2013: 真的？
<ikk-> frozen_2013: @名字？ 可以安拼音补全？
<ofan> 垃圾qq
<LifeCompiler> 基佬们我来啦
<ofan> LifeCompiler: 你是谁
<ikk-> bundle exec rake db:migrate
<jusss> ofan: 你装过intel官方的驱动没显卡
<ofan> jusss: 包含在xorg里记得
<ofan> 一个包
<jusss> ofan: 我用源里的驱动，屏幕有条纹
<lucky_> jusss: 你能教我怎么用ubuntu装软件吗
<jusss> lucky_: apt-get install name
<ofan> lucky_: 伸手党
<lucky_> jusss: 所有软件都可以这么装吗？
<jusss> lucky_: 应该能吧，我怕也不知
<lucky_> ofan: 你还是学生吧？
<ofan> lucky_: 干嘛
<lucky_> jusss: 像自己下载下来的软件怎么装
<Guest46762> fuck 学生
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 出来
<lucky_> ofan: Guest46762要fuck你
<jusss> ofan: 我重装了xserver-xorg-video-intel，还是有条纹屏幕
<jusss> lucky_: dpkg -i name
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 使用wine时出现了一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444889 用wine运行植物大战僵尸，出现： wine:cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\PlantsVsZombies.exe" 请问应该如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 GengChen — 2013-06-29 18:45
<ikk-> lucky_: 你上午的问题解决了？
<lucky_> ikk-: 什么问题？
<jusss> 吃饭去
<lucky_> jusss: name指的是下载文件的名称吗
<ikk-> lucky_: 当时我正好有事，忘记了。。
<Guest46762> fuck lucky_
<lucky_> ikk-: 上午我没来这里啊
<ikk-> lucky_: 那就中午
<lucky_> ikk-: 应该解决了吧，现在基本没什么问题，正在研究怎么在ubuntu下装软件
<lucky_> ikk-: 你是imadper?
<ikk-> lucky_: 不是，我记得是你手机连不上
<lucky_> ikk-: 那问题刚刚解决
<ikk-> lucky_: 哦
<Guest46762> pc平板二合一：fuck linux
<lucky_> ikk-: 你能教我怎么在ubuntu下安装自己下载的软件阿弥
<frozen_2013> lucky_: 不可以。
<ikk-> lucky_: 哪个软件？deb格式还是 tar 格式
<ikk-> lucky_: 我不一定会，我比较菜
<lucky_> frozen_2013: 为什么
<lucky_> ikk-: 我下载下来是zip格式的
<ikk-> lucky_: 那就 apt-get install unzip
<lucky_> ikk-: 这个我装过了
<ikk-> lucky_: 解压后里面有 README 或 INSTALL 看一下就明白了
<lucky_> ikk-: 里面没有唉
<ikk-> lucky_: 什么软件
<lucky_> ikk-: iqq
<lucky_> ikk-: iqqnightly什么的
<ikk-> lucky_: 桌面主题包？
<ikk-> lucky_: 我先去吃晚饭了，我感觉我高不定这个问题
<ikk-> 搞
<lucky_> ikk-: OK
<Guest46762> lucky_: 你是一坨屎
<lucky_> Guest46762: 你干嘛骂我？
<Guest46762> lucky_: 我是形容你
<lucky_> Guest46762: 你是神经病
<ofan> ikk-: 你没op?
<ofan> ikk-: 让kk干掉他
<Guest46762> lucky_: 你干嘛骂我？
<lucky_> Guest46762: 我是形容你
<Guest46762> lucky_: 那是名词
<ofan> Guest46762: windows平板？
<Guest46762> lucky_: 给我fuck一下，就告诉你怎么装自己下载的
<Guest46762> lucky_: yeah~~~
<Guest46762> lucky_: fuck yeah?
 * lucky_ 谁有op把这个神经病给踢出去啊
<Guest46762> lucky_: 踢人的都脑残
<ubuntu-cn> fuck #ubuntu-cn
<ubuntu-cn> fuck #ubuntu-cn all
<ubuntu-cn> fuck #ubuntu-cn all fuck
<ubuntu-cn> fuck #ubuntu-cn all up
<ubuntu-cn> fuck
<ubuntu-cn> fuck
<ubuntu-cn> fuck
<ubuntu-cn> fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuck
 * cherrot ??
<ubuntu-cn> fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckf
<ubuntu-cn> fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfucky
<Tetralet> ...
<ofan> 傻屄
 * Tetralet 等一下再來好了 orz
<ubuntu-cn> fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckf
<ubuntu-cn> fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckf
<^k^> ubuntu-cn:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<cherrot> roylez_ ? 今天没op再？
<^k^> ubuntu-cn: .. .. ..
<^k^> ubuntu-cn: .. .. ..
<^k^> ubuntu-cn: .. .. ..
<^k^> ubuntu-cn: .. .. ..
<ubuntu-cn> ...
<ubuntu-cn> fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckf
<ubuntu-cn> fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckyyfuckfuckfuckfuckfuc
<ubuntu-cn> fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckf
<ubuntu-cn> fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckf
<roylez> cherrot: 不知道啊，狒狒什么的老不来
<cherrot> roylez, 一上来就看见flood..
<ofan> cherrot: 他天天来
<roylez> cherrot: 妈个蛋蛋的，没法看了
<cherrot> ofan, 还天天来？  什么情况？
<ofan> cherrot: 不知道
<ikk-> 111.150.142.227
<^k^> ikk-, 111.150.142.227 广东省中山市 铁通
<ofan> 10.10.10.10
<^k^> ofan, 10.10.10.10 局域网 对方和您在同一内部网
<namoamitabuddha> 0.0.0.0
<^k^> namoamitabuddha, 0.0.0.0 IANA保留地址
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: 以后是不是应该加点限制
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: 例如 unregistered users
<Relaed_> unregistered users的话貌似有违帮助新手的精神啊
<namoamitabuddha> 对. 我不清楚是否有其他办法限制.
<LifeCompiler> 好多人没cload
<namoamitabuddha> 但像这种, 封 IP, 他很可能第二次登录就没有了
<LifeCompiler> cloak
 * lainme_ 一来就看到这么密集的东西。OP呢
<roylez> namoamitabuddha: 跟我说没用。城管不是公务员
<namoamitabuddha> LifeCompiler: register 和 cloak 有区别.
<roylez> lainme: 公务员下班了，只有没带帽子闲逛的城管
<Meowoo> 我的本本装不了 kde  啊
<LifeCompiler> 这里应该是中文频道最多的一个了
<lainme> roylez: 真是一个悲伤的消息
<LifeCompiler> 这里应该是中文频道里面人最多的一个了
<Meowoo> LifeCompiler, 去过 263 么
<LifeCompiler> 没有，我第一次来
<Meowoo> 额
<LifeCompiler> 263一频道的名字吗
<Meowoo> 263是很早的了，现在 263 都面目全非了
<Meowoo> irc
<roylez> cherrot: 挖煤的可以买汽车....转行好了  http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac715675
<ofan> roylez: 你咋混的，被踢出城管队伍了
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 我，一名80后的矿井工人 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<LifeCompiler> 噢，听说过，想起来了
<Relaed> PCHome
<Meowoo> 现在都变打炮的了
<Meowoo> 寂寞男女
<cherrot> roylez, ...
<Meowoo> 中国就是性饥渴啊
<LifeCompiler> PCHome还不错呀，有好多原创的新闻
<cherrot> roylez, 别刺激我了
<Meowoo> 装了 kde 后，也进去了，就一背景，连右键菜单都没，怎么回事啊
<Meowoo> 我装得是 kde -plasm-notebook
<Meowoo> 不是 kde-plasm-desktop
<Meowoo> 本本我想应当装 -notebook 这个吧
 * lucky_ 正在装chromeos
<lainme> cherrot: 以色列搬砖收入也不错
<Meowoo> 谁帮帮我
<namoamitabuddha> Meowoo: 不要折腾这些.
<namoamitabuddha> Meowoo: 用 fvwm 之类的
<Meowoo> 我装kde进去只有背景
<Meowoo> 不喜欢 fvwm
<Meowoo> 喜欢kde
<Meowoo> 我装一次 desktop 看看
 * lucky_ 我鼠标控制不了vbox下的系统，怎么办？
<Meowoo> 各位，装kde的正确方法是啥
<namoamitabuddha> http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/screen.jpeg
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ... ⇪ WWW-CS-FACULTY & STAFF Home Page (12-Apr-1995)
<Meowoo> 我是在 xubuntu 里装的
<Meowoo> kde-standard 这个么？
<Meowoo> 我装 kde-plasma-notebook 进去就剩一背景，啥也没，连右击菜单都无
<dan`> lucky_: 你毛病真多
<Meowoo> 但我也不想装 kubuntu
<ikk-> Meowoo: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<namoamitabuddha> Meowoo: 找个 wiki 吧
<lucky_> dan`: 你知道怎么办吗
<Meowoo> ikk-, 就是不想 装这个包
<Meowoo> ikk-, 这个包会改开机画面
<dan`> lucky_: 我帮你一把
<Meowoo> 我喜欢现在这个开机画面，不喜欢 kubuntu的开机画面
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 原来 rwh 也能在线阅读
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 恩我就在线看的
<lucky_> dan`: 怎么办？
<Meowoo> 提示破损啊
<ubuntu-cn> fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfu
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你什么时候开始看的
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: 你看, dynamic IP
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 去年年底
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> Meowoo: 装 kubuntu-desktop, 可以修改 splash
<ikk-> 发现^k^ 有bug
<namoamitabuddha> Meowoo: 参考, 例如 http://askubuntu.com/questions/132120/how-to-recover-splash-screen
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: plymouth - How to recover splash screen - Ask Ubuntu
<namoamitabuddha> Meowoo: 还有 http://handytutorial.com/change-the-boot-splash-screen-theme-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Change the boot splash screen theme in Ubuntu 12.10, 12.04 | Handy Tutorial
<Meowoo> 谢了
<namoamitabuddha> Meowoo: 还有个官方 Wiki
<Meowoo> 保存先
<namoamitabuddha> Meowoo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Plymouth - Ubuntu Wiki
<Meowoo> 额，我先保存再看
<roylez> Meowoo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac716877
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 敖厂长调戏荔枝酱 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 其他还学过 functional 没
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: scheme会点
<Meowoo> 貌似现在的 vpn 都墙了，我弄了好几个免费都，没一个连得上
<Meowoo> 一直用 ssh 通道
<lucky_> dan`: ？
<dan`> lucky_: fuck you
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-06-27 trunk 41681) [i686-linux] 
<dan`> lucky_: fuck you 就是帮你一把
<chenhao> Hello
<^k^> chenhao:点点点.  20:03 
<dan`> lucky_: let me help you out
<lucky_> dan`: 我请你买个表
<dan`> lucky_: 又到了操你的时间
<lucky_> dan`: 操你妹
<dan`> lucky_: 你是我妹
<lucky_> dan`: 草拟妈
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • amule 启动时自动更新服务器列表 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444891 发现了一个 amule 启动时自动更新服务器列表的方法： 在“选项”左侧的“服务器”中，勾选“启动时自动更新服务器列表”，点击“列表”按钮，输入： Quote: http://ed2k.im/server.met 本人初学，有所心得，还希
<^k^> 望对大家有所帮助。 amule_server.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 shaoshm — 2013-06- …
<chenhao> H
<Meowoo> 现在正在装 kde-standard
<Meowoo> 还不行，只能放弃 kde 了
<Tetralet> 請教... 中國用 "夥" 這個字嗎？比如說,『夥伴 (伙伴)』『夥計 (伙计)』『夥同 (伙同)』
<ikk-> Meowoo: 可能要安装 panel
<chenhao> Xx
<ikk-> Meowoo: 建议看 搜索 "kde archlinux"
<Meowoo> 额， kde-standard 应该包括大部分了，看描述
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 等他装完，还不行，不折腾了
<Meowoo> 好累人
<ikk-> Meowoo: 你要定制开机画面，肯定累
<ikk-> Meowoo: 安装 kubuntu-desktop， 然后把开机那部分修改一下
<Meowoo> 谢了，不搞了，行就行，不行就算了
<Meowoo> 也快装完了
<ikk-> 嗯
<power_user> hello
<^k^> power_user:点点点.  20:14 
<ikk-> 183.240.25.242
<namoamitabuddha> Tetralet: 台湾同胞?
<^k^> ikk-, 183.240.25.242 中国 移动
<Tetralet> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<ikk-> Meowoo: awesome 很好用
<Meowoo> 额正在用呢
<Meowoo> 我去试试
<namoamitabuddha> Tetralet: 以后叫"大陆". 我们这里一般用简体字.
<ofan> Tetralet: 不用
<Tetralet> 咦？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！！在线等！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444892 怎么安装openGL?我用的集成显卡，用wine运行war3时显示没有安装openGL，是不是要切换独显？怎么打开独显？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wannng — 2013-06-29 20:05
<Tetralet> 那請教... 大陸用 "藉" 這個字嗎？ 藉由 藉機 藉助 之類的？
<Tetralet> namoamitabuddha: Sorry, 因為這些問題，用繁體字問比較不會產生誤解... 請見諒！
<Meowoo> 行是行了，但是是英文，还得弄中文
<Meowoo> 不过英文的界面挺好看的
<namoamitabuddha> Tetralet: 有这字, 但不怎么用过.
<ikk-> Meowoo: 你是每个桌面环境都用用看啊
<Tetralet> namoamitabuddha: 不怎麼用就傷腦筋了 XD
<namoamitabuddha> Meowoo: 装中文语言包.
<namoamitabuddha> Tetralet: 有个地方可以查字的, 我给你找找, 虽然不是什么官方的
<Meowoo> ikk-, 是额
<Meowoo> ikk-, 不过我喜欢 kde
<Tetralet> namoamitabuddha: ZDic？但資訊 (個人認為) 有點混亂
<ikk-> Meowoo: xfce4 真心不错
<power_user> 台湾垃圾！别在高傲的大陆人面前 扯蛋！
<Meowoo> 永久了，有点想换了
<namoamitabuddha> Tetralet: 恩
<ikk-> o
<Tetralet> ...
<Tetralet> power_user: 那很抱歉，打擾了...
<chenhao> L
<ikk-> power_user: 你是哪个省的？
<namoamitabuddha> ikk-: 国内社区对 troll 不怎么敏感
<ikk-> g troll
<^k^> ikk-: troll In Internet slang, a <b>troll</b> (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by trying to start arguments and upset people.. They may do this by posting <b>...</b>
<ikk-> namoamitabuddha: o
<abinex> adam
<abinex> adam
<abinex> adam8157:  在啊
<adam8157> Tetralet: :) 这里不管是哪里人用哪种字都没问题的, 遇到troll不要太在意啦
<adam8157> abinex: 刚上来
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我看国外社区 troll 一般都会 +b
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 今天不是管理员不在么
<abinex> adam8157: 明天可以去游泳了吧
<abinex> LOL
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 感觉很少管
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: flood 经常管
<adam8157> abinex: 以防万一 还是下周吧...
<abinex> adam8157: 为什么要等下周
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 下周也许有别的事情
<adam8157> abinex: 手上伤口刚愈合
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 对 troll 以及类似的说法我们这里都没有一个固定的词语.
<abinex> 哦
<adam8157> abinex: 不会, 晚上都可以去的
<abinex> adam8157: 你干吗啊，怎么把手给弄伤了
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 有的吧, "SB"...
<adam8157> abinex: 爬山被植物刺了一下, 病毒感染...
<abinex> adam8157: 不是吧，给刺一下就这么严重
<abinex> adam8157: 小时候我们经常脚底被刺
<Meowoo> kde 居然没有多屏设置
<adam8157> abinex: 运气差被厉害病毒感染了没法...
<abinex> adam8157: 然后自己也用那些刺来把嵌入肉内的刺给挑出来
<adam8157> abinex: 掉了一个圆形的皮... 一个直径六七毫米的坑, 刚长上
<abinex> adam8157: 阿
<adam8157> abinex: 厉害吧
<abinex> adam8157: 不到一厘米
<abinex> adam8157: 我去钓鱼的时候被草根插到脚丫子，快要见骨头了
<abinex> 那个伤口
<adam8157> abinex: 刚开始还害怕长不上呢, 挺深一个坑, 估计到真皮层了
<abinex> 嗯
<adam8157> abinex: 我擦... 这样的得打破伤风
<abinex> adam8157: 我们还接着继续去钓鱼
<abinex> 踩过水草地
<adam8157> abinex: 下周无论如何也要游泳, 晚上去, 周末白天人太多
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> TD-CDMA的网络速度到底有多快啊
<abinex> adam8157: 那游泳池大么？
<abinex> 要是小游泳
<adam8157> abinex: 8个泳道, 50米长
<abinex> 嗯
<Stifler> 穿水裤钓啊……
<abinex> Stifler: 没
<abinex> 没穿水裤
<abinex> 等晚上回来的时候，伤口肿了，还被水泡了一天
<super_hero> 奇怪怎么epic看不了中文了
<abinex> 想起来，那时真的很危险
<adam8157> 熊孩子
<ikk-> abinex: 鞋子不给力啊
<abinex> adam8157: 要是伤口感染就死定了
<abinex> 去药店，他们说没有破伤风预防疫苗
<abinex> 后来去医院，做了伤口清洗，敷药，皮试，然后打破伤风疫苗
<abinex> ikk-: 那时候穿的拖鞋去
<ikk-> abinex: 人是有免疫力的，可以自动在几个小时里面产生抗体，除非身体特别虚弱
<abinex> LOL
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Intel HD系列的显卡驱动都能自动加载吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444893 现在系统显示的是： 处理器：Intel® Core™ i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz × 4 图形 ：Intel® Sandybridge Mobile 2代应该用的是HD3000，这个算是驱动自己加载好了吗？没有的话怎么安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 我会焊雷管 — 2013-06-29 2 …
<ikk-> abinex: 拖鞋，你还真没有野外生存经验啊
<abinex> ikk-: 主要是伤口泡在水里，而且那些水都是很浑浊的水
<abinex> 要是伤口没有泡水，是不怕感染的
<ikk-> abinex: 估计水里被投放了 工业污泥
<abinex> ikk-: 那是山上，没有工业污泥
<abinex> LOL
<ikk-> o
<abinex> 里面的鱼都是野生的
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 瘦瘦的
<ikk-> abinex: 那没事的，玩玩dota，明天就好了
<abinex> 看起来不肥
<super_hero> l_o_
<super_hero> l-_-
<adam8157> 0_0
<pity> 请教个问题，我想抓取 100 条 url，但要 1 分钟抓一次，用 shell 怎么解决？
<adam8157> sleep 60  ?
<pity> adam8157: 用 for 循环抓
<adam8157> pity: 这和for没啥关系啊, 你可以while写个死循环 里头sleep 60
<pity> adam8157: 嗯，也行
<pity> adam8157: curl 可以间隔一分钟抓 url 列表中的一行吗？不用外部 sleep 来做限制
<adam8157> pity: 不知道诶
<pity> adam8157: 呃，我刚看了，没发现
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Intel HD系列的显卡驱动都能自动加载吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444893 现在系统显示的是： 处理器：Intel® Core™ i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz × 4 图形 ：Intel® Sandybridge Mobile 2代应该用的是HD3000，这个算是驱动自己加载好了吗？没有的话怎么安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 我会焊雷管 — 2013-06-29 2 …
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Lubuntu的默认桌面画的是什么? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444895 Lubuntu的默认桌面画的是什么? Lubuntu默认桌面.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-06-29 21:27
<adam8157> roylez_: 贵司断电了
<adam8157> iMadper: 昨晚雨下得不够 不开心
<iMadper> adam8157: 我这边地面湿透了而已
<iMadper> adam8157: 就五分钟
<iMadper> adam8157: 你知足吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 求大雨
<iMadper> adam8157: 想海淘牛仔裤
<iMadper> adam8157: 跟我求没用呀...
<adam8157> iMadper: 买吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 我去找个皮尺去
<adam8157> iMadper: Xie敬腾
<iMadper> adam8157: 啥东西?
<iMadper> 萧敬腾?
<adam8157> iMadper: 异姓雨神
<iMadper> adam8157: 完全理解不了你了
<adam8157> iMadper: 堪忧
<iMadper> adam8157: 还是没理解诶..
 * iMadper 面壁!
<adam8157> iMadper: 你要在哪上面买
 * jiero 吃1公斤樱桃，今年最后的樱桃。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: amazon.com或者rei?
<iMadper> jiero: 最后的?
<iMadper> jiero: 往后就没了?
<jiero> iMadper: 快过季节了吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧...
<jiero> iMadper: 以后大概我这里不好买了，
<freeflyi1g> ofan:  咋了
<adam8157> jiero: 一公斤... 好贵哦
<jiero> iMadper: 买不起，一般都是别人送的，今天是自己买10元一公斤
<iMadper> jiero: 10羊/1000g????!!!
<iMadper> jiero: 你确定是公斤?
<Pudge> jiero: 吃啥樱桃，直接喝cherry 可乐啊
<iMadper> jiero: 真便宜..
<jiero> iMadper: 恩。
<jiero> Pudge: 可乐不好喝
<Pudge> jiero: 好喝的一逼
<iMadper> jiero: 这边13羊500g吧
 * jiero 不喜欢可乐类饮料。
 * iMadper 不喜欢汽水
<Pudge> jiero: 樱桃味的完全不同
<jiero> Pudge: 哦。不买，没意思
<jiero> Pudge: 我继续喝可可
<adam8157> iMadper: 我大山东产樱桃, 大樱桃
<iMadper> adam8157: 又没见你带给我吃, 有啥好说的... ... ... 囧rz
<adam8157> iMadper: 我也没吃到啊... 555 今年都没卖过西瓜
<adam8157> 没买过
<iMadper> adam8157: 今年经常吃西瓜, 小西瓜, 很甜
<iMadper> adam8157: 庞各庄产西瓜, 所以北京西瓜还行
<adam8157> iMadper: 壕
<iMadper> adam8157: 我是因为吃不起樱桃好不?!
<ofan> freeflying: 有人闹事
<ofan> freeflying: 看log就知道
<iMadper> ofan: 记得ip?
<iMadper> ofan: 我刚来, 没看到
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<ofan> iMadper: 看log
<iMadper> ofan: log里有ip?
<ofan> 还是最后kk封的
<ofan> iMadper: 有
<iMadper> ofan: ... ... 真人kk?
<ofan> iMadper: 你问题太多了
<adam8157> http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/28/4475154/my-barber-gave-me-a-head-orgasm-the-strange-world-of-asmr
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ My barber gave me a head orgasm: the strange world of ASMR | The Verge
<iMadper> ofan: 那个人ban过好多次了
<iMadper> ofan: 不过, 每次都有新ip
<iMadper> ofan: 你看 banlist就知道了
<iMadper> ofan: 是个广东的
<ofan> 直接进制未注册的
<iMadper> ofan: 现在小白很多的, 你一禁止, 好多人进不来了
<iMadper> ofan: 这件事, 我决定不了, 你得找ff同意才行.
<ofan> 跟我没关系
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 壕
<gfrog_away> ofan: 壕
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 壕
<abinex> 当时1MB内存需要花费“相当于今天的1万美元”。
<abinex> 坑爹哦
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • "Switching to clocksource tsc"是什么操作?感觉它占用好多启动时间,能否省略?如何省略? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444896 "Switching to clocksource tsc"是什么操作?感觉它占用好多启动时间,能否省略?如何省略? [ 1.160094] Switching to clocksource tsc [ 12.422070] udevd[169]: starting version 175 大部分时间都
<abinex> 当年的内存那么贵
<abinex> 1MB要1万美刀
<abinex> 现在的手机价值岂不是2000多万美刀了
<gfrog_away> abinex: 我的第一台电脑，64M内存要那时1000多人民币，你感受下。
<abinex> gfrog_away: 额，贵啊
<abinex> 诺基亚快要GO了
<abinex> GAMEOVER
<jiero> 不知道为啥，我总有广东人爱骂人的印象。。。
<jiero> 大概是山东人是不连续骂人，广东人连续骂人。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道.... 不过我天天跟我宿舍的那个广州人从早对骂到晚上倒是真的~
<iMadper> jiero: 那个人超级萌!
<jiero> iMadper: 。萌？
<zhuifeng> 哪个图床可以用curl -F上传的，我忘了
<iMadper> jiero: 对
<zhuifeng> 没人理我啊，那天还看谁用了curl -F
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 整个频道也没几个人在线. 看这个页面的, 不超过5个.
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 找到了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443726&p=3011314
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ ti: 一个图床的脚本 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: =,=
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ssh遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444897 电脑是64位ubuntu13.04系统，出现了下面的问题是怎么回事啊？ zlk@zlk-Lenovo-IdeaPad-Y400:~$ cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config cat: /etc/ssh/sshd_config: 没有那个文件或目录 zlk@zlk-Lenovo-IdeaPad-Y400:~$ ps -e |grep ssh 1972 ? 00:00:00 ssh-agent zlk@zlk-Lenovo-IdeaPad-Y400:~$ sudo /etc/ini
<super_hero> jiero: 广东人没教养，哪能跟我们北方人相比
<jiero> super_hero: 。。。
<iMadper> super_hero: 永远, 不要再这么说
<iMadper> super_hero: 不然你就进不来这个房间了.
<adam8157> super_hero: 智商堪忧
<super_hero> iMadper: 不说了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 铛铛壕
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 多看不错啊。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 哼
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 嗯哼
 * iMadper 支持多看!
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我现在看得都是文学作品, 原版很好
<CyrusYzGTt> 哼， 本尊就是 广府人士
<gfrog_away> adam8157: H小说就只说嘛，不用说文学作品。 XD
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  会骂人不？
<iMadper> super_hero:  已经ban了你很多次了 自重吧
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不会骂人就说声。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不会， 如果有op就踢
<super_hero> iMadper: 我自重
<super_hero> 自重
<iMadper> super_hero: 今天来这里刷fuck的也是你吧?
<super_hero> iMadper: 你说脏话
<abinex> adam8157: 回来了
<abinex> iMadper: 额
<iMadper> adam8157: 问你, 那些电信之类的, dhcp, 拨号一次换个ip的, 怎么ban?
<jiero> iMadper: 没法吧。。。
<iMadper> super_hero: 我问你呢, 是不是你
<adam8157> iMadper: 魔法
<adam8157> iMadper: 呃, 么法
<super_hero> iMadper: 什么
<iMadper> adam8157: 这个 super_hero 我ban了好多次了, 不过每次都有新ip, 怎么办?
<CyrusYzGTt> 看电视剧去，
<adam8157> iMadper: 教育为主, 每次错每次ban呗
<iMadper> adam8157: 看 banlist, 都是他
<iMadper> adam8157: lol ~
<iMadper> adam8157: 教育~ 这个略难~
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 那就连击 。。 嗯 就是 连踢
<adam8157> super_hero: 总之这里并不是可以没礼貌的地方, 网上社区和现实世界一样, 大家要理性和相互尊敬, 注意下吧.
<iMadper> adam8157: 要不ban了整个中山市的ip? *!*@111.150.*
<jiero> 浇狗血。
<jiero> 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<adam8157> iMadper: 亏你还是那大学的
<iMadper> adam8157: 中山市跟中山大学还有中山陵, 没半毛钱关系
<necomancer> 中山陵在南京吧？
<iMadper> adam8157: 我去研究一下ipv6, 省得不会ban ipv6的人. lol~
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ iMadper 中山大学，广州也有
<Pudge> iMadper: 跟孙中山有关系吗
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥渣渣客户端竟然不会自动
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt:  .... 就是广州的!
<iMadper> adam8157: 没ban这个命令. 我自己实现的
<iMadper> adam8157: 默认都没有, 我自己写的函数....
<iMadper> Pudge: 有关系呀.
<super_hero> adam8157: 我是中山大学人才
<adam8157> iMadper: 渣渣客户端
<adam8157> super_hero: 嗯 中山大学出人才
<iMadper> super_hero: 你是中大的?
<iMadper> adam8157: .. ...
<super_hero> iMadper: 厉害吧
<Pudge> jusss: interface文件，你注释掉etho0那行就好了，nm就会显示wifi了
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 不是吧，， 小学的时候 听说 中山市 有 中山小学、中学、大学 中山纪念堂
<iMadper> super_hero: 中大渣渣.
 * gfrog_away 继续环法
<Pudge> 求互喷，围观中
 * gfrog_away 快到终点了。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 夜里还骑车
<iMadper> super_hero: 不能说中大渣, 应该是, 软院渣渣.
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ /etc/sysconf/network-script/..
<super_hero> iMadper: 啊？中大人渣？
<iMadper> super_hero: 别的院我没读过, 软院我读了四年, 目睹有多渣了
<adam8157> super_hero: be normal...
<super_hero> adam8157: 不懂英文
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求助 Thinkpad E135触摸板问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444902 前段时间在E135上安装了12.04，别的大问题没有，但是自从安装到现在，指点杆工作正常，可是触摸板一直是失灵的状态，可以单击双击右键，但是移动不了，手指在触摸板上移动没反应，求各位大大帮忙看看是
<^k^> 什么问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 lllovepig — 2013-06-29 22:24
<Pudge> gfrog_away: 到哪个城市了
<jiero> 热死了
<jiero> 吃得樱桃不够多。
<jiero> 睡了
<jiero> maplebeats: 马屁精
<super_hero> ^k^: 111.150.143.180
<^k^> super_hero, 111.150.143.180 广东省中山市 铁通
<jiero> 今天竟然缺水了。烈日下行走3小时失去了3kg水分？
<super_hero> ^k^: 你是谁
<^k^> super_hero, 我要努力@。  22:36 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7系统下安装ubuntu12.04出现问题，很难解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444903 各位大神，小的win7旗舰版装ubuntu12.04出问题了，一直装不成功。 我的电脑500G的硬盘： 原先是分区如下： C盘 D盘 E盘 F盘 30G 170G 133G 133G 后来为装ubuntu从 E盘分出21G来（这21G变成了F盘，原来的F盘也就
<super_hero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh-cnaJoGCw
<^k^> super_hero ⇪ t: YouTube - Why Linux Sucks | LFNW 2012
<adam8157> super_hero: 这个人讲得很好, 每年一个suck 和doesn't suck
<super_hero> adam8157: 去拿珠江啤酒喝咯
<super_hero> adam8157: 降暑
<abinex> super_hero: 不如直接喝珠江水
<super_hero> abinex: 啤酒也就2.5元
<jiero> 禁酒
<super_hero> abinex: 真不好喝，涩涩的，不如青岛
<abinex> 嗯，喝燕京
<super_hero> abinex: 卖多少钱
<abinex> 6块钱到8块这样吧
<abinex> 我估计的
<abinex> 现在都涨价了
<freeflying> iMadper: 入手了Olympus EM5
<abinex> 买一份猪大肠要18块钱
<super_hero> abinex: 半打珠江要喝一个月的,没钱喝你说的燕京了
<super_hero> abinex: 半打15块
<abinex> freeflying: 照相机？
<iMadper> adam8157:
<adam8157> iMadper:
<iMadper> adam8157: 打土豪分田地! 一起去打倒 freeflying   cc gfrog_away
<adam8157> freeflying: iMadper 这个相机多少钱
<abinex> iMadper: 快去给freeflying当模特
<iMadper> adam8157: 不知道, 不了解这个牌子.
<freeflying> adam8157: 5823, 12-50套头,送个包
<iMadper> freeflying: 怎么会? 应该7k左右呀?
<adam8157> freeflying: 略掉价啊候总
<abinex> 奥林巴斯
<jiero> 钱啊
<freeflying> 说明书只有日文的,幸亏菜单又简中
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕猴总
<iMadper> freeflying: 连英文都没有?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃好像刚入了ultrabook？
<iMadper> freeflying: 膜拜候总!
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 毛啊,省吃俭用了几年买个相机还壕啊
<abinex> freeflying: 买samsuang 的S4 ZOOM
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 靠
<abinex> freeflying: 当是减肥啊
<abinex> LOL
<adam8157> freeflying: 你有xiangji
<freeflying> abinex: 确实在减肥啊
<abinex> freeflying: 一举两得
<freeflying> adam8157: 没啊
 * iMadper 最多买 nikon v1
<abinex> iMadper: 额
 * adam8157 不喜欢拍照
<freeflying> adam8157: em5确实赞
<abinex> adam8157: 和你一样
<iMadper> abinex: 对我来说, 随便一个对焦快的卡片都行.
<iMadper> abinex: 微单还得配电动饼干镜头
<abinex> 对拍照木有爱
<abinex> LOL
<freeflying> iMadper: 上sony RX100II把
<iMadper> freeflying: 再弄个电动饼干镜头吧
 * gfrog_away 我擦，环法摄像直升机不干正事啊。拍到一个家伙把带三角翼滑翔伞绑到橡皮艇上然后从水上起飞。
<abinex> 因为长的不上镜
<freeflying> iMadper: 暂时不用啊,这个套头不错呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 不用吧... 买来干嘛? 没钱去玩/没妹子, 天天在家自拍吗?
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 在直播?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 还有20km，马上冲刺了。
<freeflying> iMadper: 为你的女王做准备啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 网上有直播不
<abinex> iMadper: 不是女神么？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: http://www.fengyunzhibo.com/tv/17803_1350540444178-76psn82s.htm
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 欧洲体育1台在线直播 - 风云直播,最快最清晰无插件弹幕直播,NBA视频直播,直播吧
<abinex> iMadper: 咋变成女王了？
<iMadper> abinex: 我咋知道?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 第一赛段完全没有车队要玩命啊，大家很和谐。
<iMadper> abinex: 可能候总口味跟我不一样吧.
<iMadper> freeflying: 不用着急... ... 我先瘦下来才是关键....
<abinex> 嗯，后总口味独特啊
<zhuifeng> iMadper: kde下面中英文等宽字体高度不一样，导致在xterm里面_显示不出来，怎么搞
<abinex> zhuifeng: 不用KDE
<adam8157> zhuifeng: 换字体
<zhuifeng> iMadper: abinex 刚换的kde
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 这种问题不用点名道姓的问呀... 你直接问全频道多好.... 我一不用kde, 二不用xterm...
<abinex> zhuifeng: 换回来
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 很和谐啊,都没人冲刺啊
<zhuifeng> adam8157: 换字体没用，把英文字体调小一号就没问题了
<zhuifeng> adam8157: 不过这样字太小了
<adam8157> xterm*faceName: DejaVu Sans Mono:pixelsize=14
<adam8157> xterm*faceNameDoublesize: WenQuanYi Zen Hei Mono:pixelsize=14
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一个自动隐藏的问题，非伸手党 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444904 我是用的win764旗舰版 虚拟vmware work9.02然后装了ubuntu，13.04,右键-桌面-外观--行为，自动隐藏启动器，无论呈现灵敏度条快或者慢的问题，都不能使左边的启动栏弹出来。其他地方也问过没人回答。百度也搜索了
<zhuifeng> adam8157: 你跟我用一样的字体
<adam8157> zhuifeng: 握手
 * iMadper monofur王道.
<abinex> zhuifeng: 口味和adam一样
<abinex> LOL
<zhuifeng> adam8157: kde下面不行，中英文字体大小一样就是不能显示那个下划线
<abinex> zhuifeng: 一直都是默认字体的路过
<adam8157> zhuifeng: 乖, 下划线那个是fontconfig的bug, 你的xterm版本不够吧, 我报了这个bug 也修了
<abinex> 连主题壁纸都是默认的
<zhuifeng> abinex: 在openbox里面就没问题
<zhuifeng> adam8157: 在openbox里面就没问题
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 你给adam看一眼你的xterm的version不就好了
<adam8157> zhuifeng: 那可能是不同的issue
<abinex> 告Ubuntu用户：
<abinex>     目前服务器硬盘出现故障，正在处理中，尽快恢复，见谅！
<abinex>     现 forum.ubuntu.org.cn 和 wiki.ubuntu.org.cn 已经恢复，请点击访问。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<abinex>     有任何问题请联系 oneleaf@gmail.com .
<abinex>                 ---ubuntu中文社区
<abinex>                     2013-6-14
<abinex> http://linux.ubuntu.org.cn/ 这个挂了很久，怎么还没弄好呢
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 咋是个英国人在解说呢
<zhuifeng> adam8157: adam8157 285的xterm，不止是xterm，在urxvt里也是这样
<^k^> abinex ⇪ ti: 通告
<iMadper> zhuifeng: gentoo的竟然这么老... 我的293
<zhuifeng> iMadper: gentoo最新的也是292
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 在urxvt里也出现这种情况
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 这俩我都不用...
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 那你用么
<zhuifeng> adam8157: issue怎么解释，看不懂
<adam8157> zhuifeng: bug是issue的子集
<zhuifeng> adam8157: 唉
<iMadper> zhuifeng: sakura
<zhuifeng> adam8157: 这种小问题最讨厌了
<iMadper> abinex: 刚看到你丫刷屏了...
<iMadper> abinex: 虽然晚了, 不过还是很想kick你一下~ lol~
<abinex> iMadper: 额，
<abinex> iMadper: 只是说一下那个服务器怎么还没弄好
<abinex> iMadper: 别K我
<abinex> iMadper: 你刚才干嘛去了？
<abinex> LOL
<freeflying> adam8157: 靠,linux下flash现在没法用啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我用的很好啊...
<zhuifeng> iMadper: adam8157 我是不是要更新下fontconfig,我的才2.8.0-r1
<zhuifeng> freeflying: 我的也是，占用cpu，本子就热
<adam8157> zhuifeng: worth a shot
<zhuifeng> adam8157: 额
<abinex> adam8157: flash太耗电了，机器发热的烫手
<adam8157> abinex: 现在连续看了三个小时flash了 53度
<abinex> adaobe自己都宣布放弃了
<abinex> LOL
<Relaed> Mac下更恶心啊
<abinex> adam8157: 快要赶上飞天茅台了，53度
<adam8157> abinex: 完全不烫啊
<adam8157> abinex: 53是cpu的温度, 机壳估计就40
<abinex> adam8157: 你开的大马力风扇啊
<adam8157> abinex: 没, 过60度才加速, 现在风扇就是普通形态
 * adam8157 thinkpad骄傲路过
<alpha080> Physical id 0:  +49.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<alpha080> hp低端本掩面而过。。
<zhuifeng> 你们的温度都好低哦，我的正常温度是70°C
<alpha080> 我用空调对着吹而已，不然上70很正常
<Relaed> 08年的铝书路过.....话说现在超级本放个电影什么会不会很烫啊
<zhuifeng> 我用电扇对着吹，能保证cpu100%的时候温度不会超过75度
<zhuifeng> Relaed: 超级本的cpu功率才10w
<Relaed> zhuifeng: 好吧....
<zhuifeng> Relaed: 而且没有独显
<Relaed> 最近的游戏又开始蛋疼了
<Relaed> 行星边际2的配置高的令人发指..
<Relaed> 网吧里面也只好开窗口玩.....真心打算去配一台高点配置的台式机
<adam8157> Relaed: 买个xps扔角落里
<Relaed> 自己配一台还是....
<adam8157> http://china.dell.com/cn/p/alienware-x51-r2/pd
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Alienware X51游戏台式机详细信息 | Dell 中国大陆
<gfrog_away> freeflying:  你想听啥语？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 有西班牙语的。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我想听中文啊
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> Relaed: 我把我的转让给你把
<Relaed> freeflying: ? 神马配置的啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃英文都听得懂，还听啥中文。
<ofan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35375
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: Solidot | UNIX大师Evi Nemeth在大洋洲外海失踪
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 直播不可能有中文的，CCAV不喜欢自行车运动
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 今天这俩妹子真难看。
<zhuifeng> fontconfig不管用唉
<Relaed> 这不是被暗杀了吧...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 绿衫这俩妹纸不错。
<Meowoo> 我的本本还真不适合用 kde 额
<Pudge> chrome自带的flash很好用啊，cpu从来不超过20“
<Pudge> chrome自带的flash很好用啊，cpu从来不超过20%
<Meowoo> 只用了一会，不知道弄了啥设置，连文件管理都进不去了
<Pudge> 本本不适合gnome kde直流，还是awesome舒服
<Meowoo> 我喜欢kde 额
<Meowoo> 刚开始用还挺好
<iMadper> Pudge: kde在笔记本工作的挺好的呀
<Meowoo> 装了几个附件，设置了一下，就卡了
<abinex> 嗯
<Pudge> iMadper: 不要阻止我发展awesome用户好么
<iMadper> Pudge: lua的, 不喜欢
<Meowoo> 我清除一下垃圾，重新再装过
<abinex> 是因为KDE太华丽了
<Pudge> iMadper: 我也不懂lua啊，又不影响使用
<iMadper> Pudge: 影响
<Meowoo> 这次不装任何额外的东西了
<abinex> 嗯
<Pudge> iMadper: 一个配置文件而已，拿别人的用就行了，
<abinex> http://blog.ccidnet.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3824040
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 一个男人和谷歌跑鞋的对话 - 人在江湖 - 赛迪网社区 - 中国最具人气的IT社区 - 赛迪网IT人家园
<Meowoo> 都不知道装了啥，进文件管理都不行了
<Meowoo> 原来还可以的
<iMadper> Pudge: 那很多wm都一样了, 何必一定要awesome
<Pudge> iMadper: iMadper 个人喜好，而且这个不用怎么折腾就已经很好用了
<Meowoo> 不好用，根据layout去掉titlebar都不知道怎么做
<Pudge> iMadper: 有空的时候网上查查，改改配置也花不了多少时间
<iMadper> Pudge: 不信你这句话
<Pudge> Meowoo: 。。。titlebar除了占空间还有啥用
<iMadper> Pudge: 那天有个问题, Meowoo 问了一天
<iMadper> Pudge: 明显不是上网查查就行了的
<Meowoo> Pudge, 我想浮动窗口有 titlebar ，其他的不要，节省空间
<Pudge> iMadper: 真的，我也不会lua，入门都算不上，又不是要你自己重新写一个config
<Pudge> iMadper: 网上看看别人怎么改的，自己改改就明白了，要不了多久，
<Meowoo> 浮动窗口本身就不是为了不占空间，有个titlebar 好看又方便
<Pudge> iMadper: 就算不改也很好用，不像别的wm，动不动写好多个配置文件
<Meowoo> 平铺的layout才需要不占空间
<Meowoo> Pudge, awesome 的配置我写了3天了
<Pudge> Meowoo: 所以我才觉得，适合笔记本啊。
<iMadper> Pudge: 啥wm需要好多配置文件... ...
<Meowoo> awesome的配置基本就是编程
<Pudge> Meowoo: 不然老要用鼠标拖窗口，好麻烦
<Meowoo> 有时候又想要标题栏额
<Pudge> iMadper: fxxx直流，稍微弄好看的就要弄好久啊
<iMadper> 那货也叫wm....
<iMadper> ....
<Meowoo> 平铺的时候不要标题栏，浮动的时候弄个。我现在弄了一个 focus 时，检测窗口是否 浮动，浮动的加标题栏，不是则删除
<Pudge> iMadper: 不叫wm叫啥，别人名字里面就带wm。。
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~ 也对~
<Pudge> iMadper: 这种东西反人类
<iMadper> Pudge: 你一定是不知道鲸鱼和日本人的那个笑话~
<Pudge> iMadper: 啥
<iMadper> Pudge: 鲸鱼是不是鱼
<Pudge> Meowoo: 你要是想用，我把我的awesome文件夹考给你，习惯2天，你就觉得舒服了
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。
<Meowoo> Pudge, 我拷给你额，我的弄得天上有地下无了
<Pudge> Meowoo: 你不是kde么
<Meowoo> 妈的，没见过酱紫的配置文件，纯折腾人的
<Meowoo> 我多屏用 awesome， 单屏现在用 xfce
 * iMadper 混合用... 怎么适应两种快捷键?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 这个比方不够恰当，应该是，比如kde是pidgin，可以改字体，加协议之类的
<Meowoo> awesome 的快捷键还记不全
<Pudge> iMadper: fxxx就是c++，你想改字体，加协议，没问题，想怎么样都可以，自己写
<iMadper> Meowoo: 跟emacs/vim之类的一样, 不是靠脑子记住, 是手指的习惯性动作. 当你想切换的时候, 自然而然的就敲入快捷键了
<Meowoo> 没习惯
<Pudge> iMadper: 你试过sublime没有，我最近爱上它了
<Meowoo> 我用 linux 基本就当 windows xp 来用的
<abinex> 鲸鱼不是鱼，那鳄鱼呢
<abinex> LOL
<iMadper> Pudge: emacs党, 能用那妖货?! lol~
<Pudge> iMadper: 要接受新鲜东西
<Meowoo> 我只是单纯不喜欢微软才用的linux
<iMadper> Pudge: you got a dream, you gotta to protect it.
<abinex> Meowoo: 喵叔
<Meowoo> 觉得微软太大了，不喜欢
<abinex> 肚子好饿
<iMadper> abinex: 鳄鱼, 是爬虫来的
<abinex> 今晚喝了一碗粥
<Meowoo> 放眼望去，周围全是 windows xp， 看着就讨厌，就用了linux
<Meowoo> 我最初的还是蓝点
<abinex> Meowoo: 蓝点还有么？
<abinex> 不是灭绝了么？
<Meowoo> 没了
<Meowoo> 我是说我第一个linux
<Meowoo> 后来是红帽子
<abinex> 以前的蓝点还跑到米国上市
<Meowoo> 然后是 redflag
<Meowoo> 红旗我也用过
<Meowoo> turbo linux
<Meowoo> team linux
<abinex> 蓝点红帽
<Meowoo> M开头的那个，后来改名字了
<abinex> 红旗就是个山寨货
<Meowoo> 后来就是红帽子的继任 f开头的
<Meowoo> abinex, 我都用过
<abinex> 我以前给混蒙了
<Meowoo> abinex, 只是全当 windows xp 来用
<abinex> cherrot: 早
<abinex> 嗯
<cherrot> abinex, 刚回来就看到你 么么哒
<Meowoo> abinex, 基本的 linux 知识全不懂的
<Meowoo> 没见过那么怪的吧
<Pudge> Meowoo: 你不是说你是kde程序员么
<abinex> windows xp好古老
<Meowoo> Pudge, qt的
<abinex> 在过道乘凉
<Meowoo> qt不涉及linux 知识额
<Meowoo> 内核的我全没弄过
<abinex> http://www.weiphone.com/iPad/how/2013-04-10/Cost_lower_than_Apple_TV_with_raspberry_send_achieve_AirPlay_550625.shtml
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 成本比Apple TV低 用树莓派实现AirPlay AirPlay,树莓派,DIY iPad相关教程_WeiPhone威锋网
<Meowoo> 和linux编程挨边的，全没动过
<Meowoo> 用 linux 至少也动过 shell 吧，我也基本不会
<Meowoo> 哪linux当windows用的
<Meowoo> 今晚我装了3次kde了
<Meowoo> 谁用过 icewm 的
<Meowoo> 其实这个用得很快，但是很冷门额
<Meowoo> knownbad, 醒了么
<Meowoo> 平时有何老婆视频的么
<Meowoo> 老婆度假了，又打回单身了
<Meowoo> 看他又去贱身了
<abinex> iOS的相机太无语了e
<abinex> 没有任何调节功能
<abinex> 也没有直接退出的选项
<abinex> 拍照完了以后，还要猛点击HOME键
<abinex> 这个键盘肯定坏的快
<abinex> 应该换成电容感应
<james__> 有用vim的人在么..
<alvin_rxg> 我用 notepad
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 大清早的出事了？
<jusss> Pudge: 不准黑我大fvwm
<Pudge> jusss: 。。垃圾
<jusss> Pudge: ee都用fvwm
<Pudge> jusss: 习主席还用xp呢
 * pity grep -n "string" file_name 能只让它输出行号吗？
<Pudge> jusss: 能有点自己的想法？
<jusss> Pudge: 自己的想法就是我真的喜欢fvwm1…
<jusss> Pudge: 有次我突然发现我的ubuntu竟然有个叫fvwm的神奇东西，于是我就喜欢上它了
<jusss> Pudge: 我的fvwm好像是自带的，我当时买的是预装ubuntu的本
<Pudge> jusss: fvwm太费时间，不过适合你这种装个debian装3个月的去折腾
<jusss> Pudge: …我用fvwm 9个月了
<Pudge> jusss: 你还可以继续折腾
<Pudge> jusss: 折腾无止境
<jusss> Pudge: 我的屏幕下拉有波纹
<jusss> Pudge: 看电影有波纹
<Pudge> jusss: 驱动没装好
<jusss> Pudge: 好像显卡没装好
<jusss> Pudge: 可是今天下午我重装了显卡还是不行
<Pudge> jusss: glxinfo
<jusss> Pudge: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<jusss> Pudge: 这个是？
<Pudge> jusss: 输出是啥
<jusss> Pudge: 电脑没开…
<jusss> Pudge: 明天吧
<Pudge> jusss: 不急，明年也行
<jusss> Pudge: 我需要装intel驱动？
<Pudge> jusss: 默认就装了
<jusss> Pudge: 还是什么模块没加载？加载没开启？
<Pudge> glxinfo了再说
<jusss> Pudge: 哦
<alvin_rxg> pity: grep -n blabla blablalbalblabla  | grep -P -o "^\d+"
<Meowoo> 妈的，kde吃内存不吐的吗?
<jusss> Meowoo: 是cache吧
<Meowoo> 能把我2G内存吃了，系统就卡住了
<Meowoo> 不吐的
<Meowoo> xfce从来没用过1G
<Meowoo> 刚开机kde就吃了1G多
<Pudge> awesome开机20m飘过
<jusss> …
<jusss> Pudge: 不可能
<jusss> Pudge: 你的缓存让谁吃了
<Pudge> jusss: 你开机自启动一堆当然不可能了
<Meowoo> 不过我的显卡是集显
<Meowoo> 我开了 dorpbox,就没啥了
<pity> alvin_rxg: 这样果然可以
<Meowoo> 妈的，还在升，我都没干啥
<Meowoo> kde比 win7 还厉害
<Meowoo> 我的本本都能跑win7
<Meowoo> 看来我还得换 xfce
<Meowoo> kde 就看看算了
<Meowoo> knownbad, 色男，还没贱身完啊
<Meowoo> knownbad, 又碰到啥大波鬼妹了
<knownbad> ?
<Meowoo> 可能我关了特效内存会少
<knownbad> 没，就睡翻了到自然醒。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 周末你不都是贱身么？
<Meowoo> 艾，老婆还没度假完额
<knownbad> 你不玩awesome了？
<Meowoo> 我现在单屏，awesome，俩窗口就看不到东西了
<Meowoo> 我可是十寸屏
<knownbad> 没，最近家里有事。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 老婆在的时候谁煮饭额
<knownbad> 其实你就全屏切换就好了。
<Meowoo> ç´¯
<Meowoo> 我用kde，kde是豪华，太吃资源了
<Meowoo> 我把 kde 变 unity 的界面了
<alvin_rxg> http://fediafedia.com/
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ fediaFedia
<Meowoo> 不过 我的本本能跑 kde，却跑不了 unity
<Meowoo> 这就奇了怪了
<alvin_rxg> http://fediafedia.com/prank/
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ ["/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:604:in `gettitle'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:614:in `block in gettitleA'", "/home/kk/.rbenv/versions/2.1.0-dev/lib/ruby/2.1.0/timeout.rb:66:in `timeout'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:614:in `gettitleA'", "./irc.rb:543:in `block in tran_url'"]
<knownbad> 你没考虑节省资源？
<Meowoo> 节省资源，我现在还找不到在哪设置呢
<Meowoo> xfce也找不到节能的选项，在电池选项里一大堆没用的
<knownbad> 老婆煮饭，要不她太闲了。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 本本节能貌似只有调屏幕亮度吧
<Meowoo> 大陆的饭合你口味么？
<knownbad> 说的是内存再省电。
<Meowoo> 湖南的口味貌似都很重
<knownbad> 我不太挑，她比我挑剔多了。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 湖北，但她较喜欢辣味。
<Meowoo> 台湾讲"熟悉"是 "shouxi" 还是 "shuxi"。 傍晚的时候问过你，你没睡醒
<knownbad> 虾米？
<Meowoo> 内存啥的省电，一点不懂
<Meowoo> “熟悉”这词，你们台湾人怎么读的
<Meowoo> 我听邓丽君的歌，唱这詞唱“shouxi” 我打不出额
<knownbad> 看你是说闽南话还是， 乡土台湾人不太卷舌。
<Meowoo> 邓丽君的口音
<Meowoo> 我咋知道那么多
<Meowoo> 我听邓丽君听到的
<Meowoo> 甜蜜蜜
<knownbad> 邓丽君说的是台湾人指的外省人。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 邓丽君貌似是从大陆过去的后代，不是原居民
<Meowoo> 某民国将军的女儿
<Meowoo> 应该她说的是 民国时的国语
<knownbad> 知道。
<Meowoo> 额，那你是怎么说这詞的
<Meowoo> shouxi?
<Meowoo> 我看你都忘了怎么说中文了，老婆又跑回去了
<Meowoo> 我去追啊翁了
<Meowoo> 我下了24集的，不用上网看了
<Meowoo> 不过要看，得放大屏看
<knownbad> 你那11.6“还是全屏吧。
<Meowoo> 全屏也不好看，我得外接大屏看
<Meowoo> 得死机了，应该我的kde吃完我的内存了
<Meowoo> 忘了关火了，差点就火灾了
<Meowoo> 我的本本还真玩不了kde
<Meowoo> 是不是集成显卡很吃内存的
<Meowoo> 我的显存应该不大
<Meowoo> 是不是显存和内存共享的？
<Meowoo> abinex, 还不睡额
<^k^>  05:07
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何把UBUNTU安装到文件中 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444912 多年前在此论坛看到一个教程，大意是在硬盘上建立一个好几G的大文件，然后把UBUNTU安装到这个文件里。本人菜鸟，昨日为了安装UBUNTU把整个硬盘都搞乱掉了 ，怒了，想起几年前那个帖子，想找来试试，无奈找不到
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-30
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]挂载vhd导致vhd文件不显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444913 vdfuse 和mount挂载vhd文件 gnome图形界面看不到vhd文件 其他vhd文件能看到 在终端dir能看到那个文件 统计信息: 发表于 由 imfree — 2013-06-30 8:24
<zhuifeng> 字体的问题搞定了，O(∩_∩)O哈！
 * lucky_ 我在vbox下装chromeos鼠标控制不了虚拟界面是怎么回事？
<zhuifeng> lucky_: chromeos，先进哦
<lucky_> zhuifeng: 别挖苦我了
<zhuifeng> lucky_: 没……
<lucky_> zhuifeng: 你知道是怎么回事吗
<zhuifeng> lucky_: 这系统可以下载到吗
<lucky_> zhuifeng: sure
<zhuifeng> lucky_: 不知道啊，不怎么了解
<lucky_> iMadper: 你知道吗
<zhuifeng> chrome底层是linux？
<zhuifeng> chromeos底层是linux？
<lucky_> zhuifeng: y
<zhuifeng> youtube现在用html5了
<zhuifeng> lucky_: http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os 怎么找不到下载
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ ti: Chromium OS - The Chromium Projects
<iMadper> lucky_: vbox和chrome os我都不用....
<lucky_> iMadper: 你不跑虚拟机啊？
<iMadper> lucky_: kvm
<lucky_> zhuifeng: http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/index.php 这里提供下载
<^k^> lucky_ ... ⇪ Chromium OS builds by Hexxeh
<lucky_> iMadper: 好用不
<iMadper> lucky_: 性能不错
<zhuifeng> lucky_: 我知道了，这个是第三方编译的
<lucky_> iMadper: ubuntu下有没有
<iMadper> lucky_: 有.
<lucky_> iMadper: 我直接install kvm没问题吧？
<zhuifeng> chromeos还挺大的，slax比chromeos还小
<iMadper> lucky_: 不知道ubuntu下面怎么弄
 * iMadper 为啥要弄chromeos?
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 听说chromeos的ui很漂亮
<lucky_> iMadper: 没事找事呗
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 我直接用没有任何ui的wm, 开机就是黑屏, 你开fx, 就是fx的界面.... 连背景图片都没
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我喜欢漂亮的
<lucky_> iMadper: 怎么装完出来的是qemu
<zhuifeng> iMadper: twm适合你
<iMadper> zhuifeng: stumpwm
<iMadper> lucky_: ubuntu下怎么用kvm我记得有wiki的
<zhuifeng> iMadper: stumpwm比twm还小吗
<lucky_> iMadper: y
<lucky_> iMadper: 其实我也想达到你那种什么ui都需要的境界
<lucky_> iMadper: 不需要
<zhuifeng> cpu不支持虚拟化，一切虚拟机都是浮云
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 不支持的很少了
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 现在android开发都需要虚拟化了
<zhuifeng> openvz倒是不需要cpu虚拟化
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我的cpu不知道--||
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我的cpu不支持--||
<iMadper> zhuifeng: openvz是管理软件还是虚拟机?!
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 没用过openvz，听说是chroot的增强
 * iMadper 不懂虚拟化, 不懂云计算.
<Pudge> iMadper: 你terminal用啥字体好看
<iMadper> Pudge: monofur
<passion> 早安
<Pudge> iMadper: 支持中文么
<zhuifeng> Pudge: 好看的字体一般不全
<Pudge> iMadper: 贴个图我看看
<iMadper> Pudge: 中文?
<Pudge> iMadper: 中文+英文
<iMadper> Pudge: 中文是啥wqy之类的吧
<zhuifeng> http://www.iteye.com/news/11102-10-great-programming-font
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ ti: 10个效果最佳的编程字体 - 编程语言 - ITeye资讯
<zhuifeng> 看第六个
<Pudge> 我就是Déjavu sans mono + wqy bitmap
<zhuifeng> Pudge: 我的是dejavu sans mono + wqy micro hei mono
<iMadper> Pudge: http://imagebin.org/262931
 * iMadper dejavu, 用滥了....
<Pudge> zhuifeng: 第六个感觉还是有点模糊啊，没有bitmap清楚。
<Pudge> zhuifeng: micro hei你不觉得中文没有bitmap清楚么
<zhuifeng> Pudge: bitmap是点阵字体？
<Pudge> zhuifeng: 恩
<zhuifeng> Pudge: 渲染问题吧，我也不懂，我看着挺清楚
<Pudge> iMadper: 好丑。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 确实丑, 不过比啥dejavu sans mono好看多了, 那个更丑
<lucky_> iMadper: 你的home-pc现在都用linux？
<zhuifeng> Pudge: 我传一张我的字体给你看看
<iMadper> lucky_: 不然呢....
<iMadper> Pudge: Inconsolata, 以前用了两年, 挺好的.
<zhuifeng> http://img.vim-cn.com/93/bf9c32225f92204727ad43c12ea4a959f432dd
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ ti: image/png
<Pudge> http://imagebin.org/262932
<Pudge> zhuifeng: 你不觉得，我的这个，清楚好多么。
<lucky_> iMadper: 刚刚在论坛看说linux最好用途是服务器，最好不要用桌面。。。
<lucky_> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=371099&hilit=chromeos
<^k^> lucky_ ⇪ ti: linux 最好的用途是服务器，最好不要用桌面 之二 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<zhuifeng> Pudge: 图片可以放大……
<iMadper> lucky_: 过去回复一句: "不懂别乱说" 就行了
<lucky_> iMadper: 我才是什么不懂
<iMadper> lucky_: win下, 效率低.
<Pudge> 英文。。
<zhuifeng> Pudge: 我发现你的dejavu跟我的显示都不一样
<lucky_> iMadper: 你home-pc天天都用来干嘛的
<Pudge> zhuifeng: 这个是因为我开了antihint
<iMadper> lucky_: 上网, irc, 写程序, 看视频, 干活
<Pudge> zhuifeng: 不然有点模糊，我以前也是你那样的
<zhuifeng> Pudge: 我们的终端配色是一样的，发现没
<Pudge> zhuifeng: 默认配色。。
<lucky_> iMadper: linux应该是学会了效率太高
<zhuifeng> Pudge: 汗，
<zhuifeng> 我的配色是在gentoo wiki上抄来的
<Pudge> 我都忘记我的xresource文件哪里copy的了
<zhuifeng> ..
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ireadmail主页怎么打不开了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444914 http://www.iredmail.org/ 大家能打开吗，是不是项目停掉了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sammysun — 2013-06-30 9:41
<zhuifeng> 打得开
<lucky_> iMadper: 你虚拟机中也没win吗
<iMadper> lucky_: 暂时, 机器里只有一个linux
 * lucky_ 我什么时候能脱离windows
<iMadper> Pudge: levi's和lee, 谁家的牛仔裤好?
<Pudge> iMadper: 质量？
<Pudge> iMadper: 性价比？
<iMadper> Pudge: 价格不考虑
<iMadper> Pudge: 质量, 版型
<Pudge> iMadper: 不知道。。没特别感觉，我以前都是levis
<Pudge> iMadper: 便宜。。
<iMadper> Pudge: lee貌似更便宜
<lucky_> Pudge: levis便宜？
<Pudge> iMadper: 这边不清楚，我们这里levis多，工人裤子，平民价格
<iMadper> lucky_: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0018P3990/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B0018P3990    sail色的, 29
<Pudge> iMadper: 我都是打折季去买，10欧2条
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Levi's Men's 514 Straight Welder Jean: Clothing
<iMadper> Pudge: 打折这么多... 你给我代购得了....
<Pudge> iMadper: 可以啊，正好前天开始打折季了
<iMadper> Pudge: 瓷器国, 打折之后300/条
<iMadper> Pudge: 法国人民福利真好...
<lucky_> iMadper: 怎么都是dollar。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 也看尺码的，我个子矮，剩的码多，所以折扣多
<iMadper> Pudge: 我估计得34l*34l的
<iMadper> Pudge: 我到了欧洲, 也算是很矮的
<lucky_> Pudge: 法国人平均多高
<Pudge> iMadper: 那跟我差不多啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 法国人平均也就比中国人高一点点，
<Pudge> iMadper: 主要是女人平均高很多
<Pudge> iMadper: 男人没多少区别
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 我太矮了, 我去长个去...
<lucky_> iMadper: 你那学校是不是很international
<Pudge> iMadper: 我一直想开个网店做代购，怕没人买。。
<Pudge> 打折季的东西真心便宜
<iMadper> Pudge: 开, 我第一个客户
<iMadper> Pudge: 价格好说
<iMadper> Pudge: 50字评价+全好评
<Pudge> iMadper: 啥产品比较好卖？
<iMadper> Pudge: 我现在衣服吧..
<Pudge> iMadper: 国内衣服又便宜又好啊，如果不是非要铭牌的话
<Pudge> iMadper: 国内这么多衣服的店，抢不过的，而且这边的衣服也都是made in china
<iMadper> Pudge: 但是, 多少人要名牌呀....
<iMadper> Pudge: 还有电子产品
<Pudge> iMadper: 没多少优势的，算上邮费之类的，而且国内的大店他们拿的欧洲的衣服价格也很低的
<Pudge> iMadper: 电子产品就比国内贵多了
<iMadper> Pudge: 刚好我还想换个手机...
<Pudge> iMadper: 我还想在国内买呢，8G内存国内才200,这边没有低于50欧的
<iMadper> Pudge: 我帮你买内存, 你帮我买衣服?
<Pudge> iMadper: 这边手机单买的价格也比国内高，只是比国内先有货
<iMadper> Pudge: 那手机就算了...
<Pudge> iMadper: 合约手机便宜，但是没法解锁
<iMadper> Pudge: 说自己要出国, 他们就给你解锁
<Pudge> iMadper: 不给，一定要过3个月，不然罚200欧
<iMadper> ...
<lucky_> iMadper: 刚刚看到中山的机房都是imac
<iMadper> lucky_: 中山的机房?
<iMadper> lucky_: 你说中山市?
<lucky_> iMadper: 中大啊
<iMadper> lucky_: 哦, 没人管中大叫中山....
<iMadper> lucky_: 中大的机房我去过两个, 都不是imac
<iMadper> lucky_: 网络中心倒是有个imac的房间
<lucky_> iMadper: 我还想用imac的人怎么会对osx没什么想法
<lucky_> iMadper: 我还不知道有中山市这个地方...
<iMadper> lucky_: 中山貌似有不少作坊.
<lucky_> iMadper: 哦，对南方城市不是很了解，到现在还分不清广东和广州哪个是省哪个是省会
<imtxc_away> alvin_rxg: pingyin
<imtxc_away> alvin_rxg: na ge yun shurufa de dizhi
<alvin_rxg> imtxc_away: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *&oy&Cgo=*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 时刻准备着
<lucky_> iMadper: 你昨天和我提的黑客三部曲是书吧？
<iMadper> lucky_: s/三/五/
<iMadper> lucky_: 是一篇很短的文章
<iMadper> lucky_: 10分钟看完
<imtxc_away> iMadper: 别闹
<lucky_> iMadper: http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/14804813.html 这个吗
<^k^> lucky_ ... ⇪ eric_raymond黑客五部曲.pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<iMadper> lucky_: .
<ofan> 备份google reader中: Fetched 74,939/661,081 item bodies
<iMadper> ofan: slickreader
<lucky_> iMadper: google的前几个结果都是这本书
<ofan> iMadper: 那个是客户端
<iMadper> lucky_: 就是这个呀.
<iMadper> ofan: 对呀, 你为啥需要自己备份呢?
<ofan> 66万个条目
<lucky_> iMadper: 这个十分钟能看完？
<ofan> iMadper: 那个不备份条目
<iMadper> 很短的吗不是?
<ofan> 只是导入subscription
<iMadper> ofan: 你started都过来了呀
<ofan> iMadper: google reader缓存所有抓取过的条目
<iMadper> ofan: 那你慢慢抓取吧...
<iMadper> lucky_: 看第三章就够了
<lucky_> iMadper: 《如何成为一名黑客》？
<iMadper> lucky_: .
<ofan> 深度备份是必须的
<lucky_> iMadper: .是什么意思
<iMadper> lucky_: 是  ==> .
<lucky_> iMadper: .
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求助PS1问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444915 我另外建了一个账户，但是他的提示符只有一个$，我就修改了~/.bashrc文件，但是毫无反应。试着执行命令.bashrc，会报一个.bashrc:not found的错误。请教各位这是怎么回事，我应该怎么修改呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 climer — 2013-06-30 10:46
<imtxc_away> 擦
<imtxc_away> 蛋疼了
<imtxc_away> iMadper: 求帮助解决问题啊，我用 wget 或者 axel 下载东西超过半个小时之后，awesome 就挂了。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 怎么挂了?
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 看log呀
<imtxc_away> iMadper: .xsession-errors 空的。。。
<iMadper> imtxc_away: lol~ gaoji的awesome....
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 我以为调节系统时钟, 然后stumpwm就挂了已经够gaoji了
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 我不用awesome, 不知道
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 你去报bug吧
<imtxc_away> iMadper: 还有哇，手贱升级了系统之后，gtk 程序就调不出 fcitx 了
<iMadper> imtxc_away: ... ... 配置的问题吧....
 * imtxc_away debain dist-upgrade 从来没有顺利成功过。。。
<iMadper> 壮哉我大arch!
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 输入五笔简体，选择简体或繁体，有没有这样输入法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444921 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 auonz — 2013-06-30 11:02
<imtxc> iMadper: 我基本能确定原因是升级的时候卸载了某些软件但是因为依赖的原因 没有重新安装上，但是不知道是哪个软件。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 8 community/fcitx-gtk2 4.2.7-8 (fcitx-im) [installed]
<iMadper> 9 community/fcitx-gtk3 4.2.7-8 (fcitx-im) [installed]
<iMadper>  
<iMadper> imtxc: android手机续航真悲剧....
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的中兴 U208 没有这个问题
<iMadper> imtxc: 这文章神了!!! 题目是mx2续航, 中间就开始评测小米, 给出小米的数据之后, 来一句, mx2续航还是挺出色的.... ...... .......
<lucky_> 用Google搜索经常会有些链接打不开是怎么回事？
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • mini2440串口连接电脑不能识别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444925 开发板上的串口与计算机串口直接相连，只连接了串口和电源线 在终端下用minicom连接不显示2440端: Welcome to minicom 2.6.2 OPTIONS: I18n Compiled on Feb 8 2013, 07:03:03. Port /dev/tty0, 15:57:44 Press CTRL-A Z for help on special keys 我
<^k^> 的minicom设置为： | A - Serial Device : /dev/tty0 | B - Lockfile Location : /var/lock | C …
<imtxc> 。。。。。
 * imtxc 吃饭
<ofan> lucky_: 你在墙内
<jiero> iMadper: android 手机续航一般吧，比别的手机差很多吗？
<iMadper> jiero: 刚看了一下mx2, 感觉好差....
<jiero> iMadper: 我现在没想要对比啊。
 * jiero 想不到如何对比
 * jiero 用着一个续航比android应该还短的手机，之前用的也不算续航多么好
<jiero> 都不是android，但也撑不久
<jiero> iMadper:  MX2 是什么
<iMadper> jiero: 魅族的手机
<jiero> iMadper: 我被送了无线键鼠，结果雷柏键盘+博奥鼠标。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 很晕倒
<jiero> iMadper: 升级Linux Mint结果发现Ubuntu源都挂了哈。
<imtxc> jiero: 看看键盘是不是雪柏
<jiero> 因为mint不能自动搜ubuntu最快源，所以很麻烦
<jiero> imtxc: 键盘 rapoo
<jiero> imtxc: 鼠标倒是有红帽认证
<iMadper> rh认证的鼠标?
<jiero> 不过是RedHat Linux 9
<iMadper> rhcm?
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> windows 7 os x 和 Red Hat Linux 9
<jiero> 另外，
<jiero> 键盘是只支持windows系
<jiero> 但实际可以用
<jiero> 吃饭去了
<ilikecode> 有人吗？
<^k^> ilikecode:点点点.  11:41 
<iMadper> ilikecode: 周末人少.
<lucky_> ofan原来如此
<ilikecode> 我想参加一个开源项目，请问如何参加啊
<iMadper> ilikecode: 选好项目先
<ilikecode> 去哪里选，有什么好的开源项目
<iMadper> ilikecode: gsoc里面有很多项目.
<iMadper> ilikecode: 虽然现在已经不能参加gsoc了, 不过你可以看那些项目需要什么样的东西
<ilikecode> 有没有简单点的啊，我很菜
<iMadper> ilikecode: 简单的, 多数情况下, 轮不到你... 那些开源项目自己的开发者, 就解决了
<ilikecode> 啊哦，那怎么办，我想找个项目自己练练手，但太难又不会
<iMadper> ilikecode: 放弃这个想法是不错的选择.
<ilikecode> 唉，，，
<ilikecode> 我想学习c++，但不知道从何开始
<iMadper> ilikecode: 第一步, 看书
<ilikecode> 学了一段时间，又没有去实践
<qinliming> 这里禁水不
<iMadper> qinliming: 分情况
<iMadper> qinliming: 得看你的水, 指的是什么了
<ilikecode> 我知道看书，我现在想动手去写点代码，但不知道如何开始
<ilikecode> 想找个简单的项目做
<qinliming> 胡说八道乱说但是不涉及黄毒政治宗教
<iMadper> qinliming: 应该随便.
<qinliming> 好
<qinliming> zhuifeng 你好
 * imtxc 擦，吃了饭发现烟没了，死的心都有
<imtxc> iMadper: 我刚才才明白 mx 手机 跟小米手机之间的关系 |||
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥关系?
<iMadper> imtxc: 这还有关系?
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 你也好
<imtxc> iMadper: 好像没有什么关系。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 我一直以为他们是一个东西。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在买四儿子合适吗? 我在纠结4儿子, mx2, 920, i8750
<zhuifeng> 我下的那个chromeos好像是64位的
<imtxc> iMadper: 4 儿子现在什么价位啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 2k3左右吧? 港货
<imtxc> 920 肯定不合适，还会继续跳水
<iMadper> imtxc: 925没提升呀
<zhuifeng> 第一个进入频道的就是op吗
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 对
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 哇，我成为op了，#pkuxkx频道
<imtxc> iMadper: 是你自己用么
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 人多的频道, op才有用....
<iMadper> imtxc: 必须呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 丧门星的吧， 反正续航都一个德行
<iMadper> imtxc: 虽然我不是很喜欢android, 但是android好开发.
<zhuifeng> http://pkuxkx.net
<^k^> zhuifeng ... ⇪ MUD 北大侠客行 稳定开放十余年的免费MUD游戏！
<iMadper> imtxc: 说型号.
<imtxc> iMadper: 8750 啊 你说的
<iMadper> imtxc: 不说型号的推荐, 都是耍流氓
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 我有个闲置 i9100
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 那个呀, wp8, 非nokia, 不太敢买.
<microcai> nokia 不搞 android 可惜了
<imtxc> iMadper: 没看看最近huawei 说要出一个超级薄的那个是什么型号来着？
<iGoogle> 自动收线器到了。
<iMadper> imtxc: 不考虑华为/中兴/小米等一众国产垃圾
<iMadper> iGoogle: 好用不?
<imtxc> iMadper: iGoogle 肯定不好用
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<iGoogle> 蛮好的。只要线控部分不是很大就成。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 我刚要问，有线控的，怎么破
<iGoogle> 只htc的有一个，线控有点大，有点卡
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/262940
<imtxc> iGoogle: 支付宝的短信也有这个问题
<imtxc> 加个白名单都没办法
<iGoogle> 支付宝的短信？那提示密码的？
<imtxc> 恩，验证码什么的
<imtxc> 每次都换号码发。。。。
<iGoogle> 咋不统一。麻烦的
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 华为很好用的
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 单纯的不喜欢那个logo和huawei这个字母.
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 哦，可以换掉
<iGoogle> 喜欢华为的哪个贝壳？ iMadper
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 不过机身的的字就不好换了
<ofan> google reader备份了4.5G
<iGoogle> ofan: 你也掺入了棱镜项目？
<iGoogle> 收集这么多信息？ lol
<ofan> 正在备份feed
<imtxc> ofan: ... 赞特工
<lucky_> iMadper你不是有bb吗，一个不够用
<ofan> hacker news从05年到现在的都抓下来了 lol
<imtxc> lucky_: 他的黑莓手机估计快坏了
<imtxc> 而且 bb 9k 的响应速度，确实堪忧啊
<iMadper> lucky_: 多少年了...
<iMadper> imtxc: http://images.weiphone.com/attachments/thumb/Day_121218/7_1362464_a61c23210c4a04a.png
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ image/png
<iMadper> imtxc: 堪忧.
<iGoogle> 华为咋没出开源路由
<iMadper> imtxc: 人家iphone 1400毫安的, 续航这么牛... android, 堪忧...
<lucky_> iMadperwin下还有比mirc更好用客户端吗
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 哪位大神知道怎么wine出东方绯想天或非想天则？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444928 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322750 此帖六楼的附件使用不能啊， 小白一个，不知其“用非想天則挂载緋想天的目录”指的是什么 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eknuth — 2013-06-30 12:05
<iMadper> lucky_: 我咋知道... 我都用erc的...
<iGoogle> lucky_: opera嘛
<iMadper> lucky_: opera +1
<imtxc> iMadper: 你都要用 android, 还要续航？ 就跟你都写java了，还要节操一样是不兼容的啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 看来可以放弃android了
<imtxc> 。。。
<lucky_> iMadper 你原来不是告诉我你用mIRC的吗
<iMadper> imtxc: 我主要是觉得, android好开发.
<iMadper> lucky_: /ctcp imadper version
<ofan> lucky_: 他用 netcat的
<iMadper> imtxc: 别的都没有android开发成本低.
<imtxc> iGoogle: opera 多个pc上面同步有困难么
<iGoogle> myopera.com不被黑，就没困难
<alvin_rxg> Title: My Opera - Blogs and photos (@ opera.com)
<iMadper> imtxc: 没.
<lucky_> -> [imadper] VERSION
<ofan> opera太慢了
<iGoogle> ipad1续航强
<lucky_> iMadper我是指你在广州的时候
<imtxc> iMadper: iGoogle chrome 和 opera 里面的 proxy， 都没有ff 的 autoproxy 惬意
<imtxc> SwitchySharp 明显速度慢好多
<lucky_> imtxc你也用autoproxy？
<imtxc> lucky_: .
<iGoogle> 那只是“福”的功劳。 imtxc
<lucky_> imtxc我一直以为只有gae才用的到这东西
<imtxc> iGoogle: 我在 switchsharp 里面，也用福的 list 啊
<imtxc> 不过说起来，chrome 莫名其妙的崩溃的问题，改解决了
<iGoogle> 是啊。本来只是维护一个List而已嘛。
<iGoogle> 否则，pac就够了
<ofan> imtxc: 要不是chrome的google服务绑定好，我早就换safari了
<iGoogle> 我用白名单。维护自己的小list
<imtxc> ofan: 现在可以换了。。。 需要的 google 服务会越来越少
<ofan> imtxc: 我还很需要
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/262942 imtxc
<imtxc> ofan: 好吧
 * lucky_ Linux下有可以代替快播的东西嘛
<imtxc> lucky_: 哎呀
<ofan> lucky_: vlc
<imtxc> lucky_: 求种子不就行了
<Meowoo> 妈的，我辛辛苦苦装好了kde，却把他弄成 xubuntu 的界面，我在想，我干嘛装kde那么辛苦啊
<lucky_> ofan什么资源都能搜的到吗
<ofan> 不能
<lucky_> imtxc那多费事
<iGoogle> 只是资源没有。 lucky_
<ofan> wayland是不是烂尾了
<Meowoo> 我萝苦来辛
<iGoogle> 没代替的
<lucky_> ofan我想找个能代替快播资源丰富的东西
<Meowoo> 我原来用的就是 xubuntu
<ofan> 还在用xserver
<ofan> lucky_: 没有
<iGoogle> lucky_: 那你别用lin，这边不提供资源的
<Meowoo> lin是啥
<ofan> lucky_: 你可以弄个虚拟机跑
<Meowoo> kde总崩溃
<ofan> 弄过一次kvm跑winxp,显示驱动太烂了
<Meowoo> 又崩溃一次了
<ofan> 都没法看片
<Meowoo> 又崩溃一次
<ofan> Meowoo: 别搞kde了，手动安装不好搞定
<Meowoo> ofan, 弄好了
<ofan> 哦
<Meowoo> 弄成 xubuntu 的界面，几乎一模一样
<ofan> kde bug太多
<Meowoo> 是额
<iwii> lucky_: amule
<ofan> 社区也比较激进，总爱搞新东西
<Meowoo> 这是kde的特色
<iGoogle> kvm是搞服务的。看片。。
<lucky_> iwii我不会用着东西
<Meowoo> 从3开始就崩溃不断
<Meowoo> kde3就不断崩溃
<ofan> iGoogle: qemu-kvm 懂不
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 如何保存shell的配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444929 ubuntu12 终端自定义配置完毕后，能否保存这个配置文件供随意使用？求赐教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 partoo — 2013-06-30 12:24
<iwii> lucky_: amule 需要路由器nat 端口，不然速度特别慢
<iGoogle> ofan: 一边去吧。
<Meowoo> kde3的bug还没清理完，就到kde4
<Meowoo> kde4又不断崩溃，又快到 kde5了
<iGoogle> 要显卡发挥性能，都是virtualbox
<ofan> Meowoo: 对啊
<lucky_> iwii就是嘛听上去就那么复杂，我这种小白想用Linux都不知道从何学起
<Meowoo> 我想kde压根都不解决bug
<ofan> iGoogle: vbox也慢
<imtxc> lucky_: 用手机或者平板用百度视频吧。。。
<iwii> Meowoo: kde 容易崩？ 如果完整安装 kubuntu-desktop 呢
<ofan> 显示驱动比较好的就是vmware的
<ofan> 其他都渣渣
<iGoogle> 怎么可能。。。看官网wiki，如何加速。
<lucky_> imtxc我这边都没wifi
<Meowoo> iwii, 貌似崩溃的少点
<ofan> iGoogle: 加速了，也没vmware快
<Meowoo> iwii, 还是会崩溃，也很慢
<imtxc> lucky_: 网卡支持的话， 开 ap 啊
<iwii> Meowoo: xfce 从来不崩啊
<Meowoo> 不过界面豪华倒是真的
<iGoogle> 你加过libxxx的模块？
<Meowoo> iwii, 谁说的
<lucky_> imtxc ap是什么
<iwii> Meowoo: 可能我安装的软件少
<ofan> Meowoo: 你就折腾awesome算了
<Meowoo> iwii, 我的就经常崩，不过xubuntu的问题好解决，一般都是 它的 sessen 的问题
<imtxc> lucky_: 就是用你的笔记本的网卡当作ap，然后其他的设备就可以用wifi了嘛
<Meowoo> 删了 rm -r .cache/session 就好了
<iwii> Meowoo: o
<Meowoo> 我的是酱紫
<lucky_> imtxc ap是什么
<imtxc> ^k^: 回答
<ofan> lucky_: access point
<^k^> imtxc, 肯定的。  12:28 
<Meowoo> 我现在有 xubuntu,kde,awesome，装了一次e17，后又删了
<imtxc> lucky_: Access Point
<Meowoo> 我喜欢 kde，除此之外就是e17了
<lucky_> imtxc那个^k^是谁什么
<Meowoo> kde太吃资源了
<imtxc> lucky_: 是个 bot
<^k^> 人机合一说:imtxc 他问的是你 :)
<lucky_> s/谁/谁
<imtxc> 擦哦
<imtxc> 活了
<imtxc> 又合体了
<lucky_> @^k^你是个什么东西
<^k^> 人机合一说:我是高达
<Meowoo> 应该他在维护机器人，上点机油什么的
<imtxc> lucky_: 难道，你对人说话的时候， nick 都是手动敲的？
<^k^> 人机合一说:对，换个零件
<ofan> ^k^: 是 ikk
<^k^> 人机合一说:imtxc 可以补全
<lucky_> imtxc你是怎么看出来的
<^k^> ..休息一下.. 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<imtxc> lucky_: 我刚看出来。。。。。
<imtxc> lucky_: 用 tab 补全
<lucky_> imtxc怎么看出来的
<Meowoo> alpha080, 亲家你在额
<lucky_> imtxc我知道
<Meowoo> 色男去贱身了
<lucky_> imtxc我想问你怎么看出来的
<Meowoo> 老爱贱身
<imtxc> lucky_: 因为你对 kk 说话的时候，用 @^k^
<imtxc> lucky_: 而且kcik跟说的话之间没有任何间隔。。。。
<imtxc> s/kick/nick
<^k^> 人机合一说:不用加 @
<lucky_> imtxcmirc不带间隔
<imtxc> 我擦
<lucky_> ^k^我试试
<imtxc> 不带间隔的话，我收不到提示
<lucky_> imtxc 这样能收到提示把？
<lucky_> s/把/吧
<Meowoo> 我觉得老外不考虑中国人的文字表达习惯
<lucky_> ^k^ 这个^符号不好打
<Meowoo> 干嘛要空格
<^k^> lucky_, 这是一个事实。  12:34 
<Meowoo> 我们中文 又 不是 每个 词 都 以 空格 分割 的
<^k^> 人机合一说:lucky_, 因为我一般不聊天
<lucky_> meo
<lucky_> ^k^ 你到底是什么东西
<Meowoo> 我 以前 倒 喜欢 每个词 都用 空格 隔开
<ofan> ^k^: 开个后门给我拿op吧
<^k^> ofan, 你是一个完美主义者吗？  12:35 
<Meowoo> 我在想
<lucky_> Meowoo 不打空格他说他收不到消息
<lucky_> s/消息/提示
<Meowoo> lucky_, 这是对的额， 问题是老外设计的东西不考虑中文的语言习惯
<ofan> Meowoo: 学英语就行了
<Meowoo> 我在想，干嘛变成语言必须 if {...} 或者 if ... fi 或者 if ... then ... end
<Meowoo> 有开始有结束
<lucky_> ofan  怎么学
<Meowoo> 而人说话却不用如此，互相都知道上下问
<Meowoo> 为什么编译的语法分析，却做不到呢？
<ofan> Meowoo: 因为太复杂
<Meowoo> 必须分块，而且要开始结束
<ofan> Meowoo: 简单的语法就是上下文无关的
<ofan> C++这种就是上下文相关的
<Meowoo> 额
 * lucky_ 午休去
<ofan> g context-free grammar
<Meowoo> 问题是人，为什么能懂，而机器就不能呢？
<^k^> ofan: context-free grammar In formal language theory, a <b>context</b>-<b>free grammar</b> (<b>CFG</b>) is a formal grammar in which every production rule is of the form. V → w. where V is a single <b>...</b>
<ofan> Meowoo: 不是不能懂，是解析太复杂
<ofan> 要保存很多状态
<Meowoo> 从1加到100,然后打印得数。
<Meowoo> 额
<iwii> Meowoo: 学 ruby 吧
<Meowoo> 我想 ibm 有能力设计一个超级电脑，解析自然语言
<Meowoo> ibm 不是挺喜欢干这事的么？
<ofan> Meowoo: 看2001太空漫游
<iwii> Meowoo: ruby 是所有语言里面，最接近英文的
<ofan> 里面的人工智能机就是ibm设计的
<iwii> Meowoo: if 后面可以没有 then
<Meowoo> lua都让我看得头大，还让我学ruby
<Meowoo> 额
<ofan> g 2001 space odyssey
<iwii> Meowoo: ruby 的if 后面可以有then , 也可以没有
<^k^> ofan: 2001 space odyssey <b>2001</b>: A <b>Space Odyssey</b> is a 1968 British-American science fiction film produced and directed by Stanley Kubrick. The screenplay was co-written by Kubrick and <b>...</b>
<Meowoo> 好像有中文简单翻译c的语言的
<iwii> Meowoo: lua 必须有 then
<Meowoo> 额
 * ofan 打倒ruby
<iwii> ofan: 你学ee呢
 * ofan 打倒ee
<iwii> ..
<Meowoo> 好像曾经有个人在这里宣传他想弄个中文语言呢
<iwii> Meowoo: 已经有 汉编了
<iwii> Meowoo:  ruby 支持 def 关机 ; `halt -p` ; end
<ofan> Meowoo: 猫叔来学haskell吧
<Meowoo> haskell是函数语言吧
<iwii> Meowoo:  alias 定义 def
<ofan> Meowoo: 是
<ofan> haskell也支持unicode symbol
<Meowoo> autocad貌似也有一个函数语言
<iwii> Meowoo: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/791316686
<^k^> iwii ⇪ ti: ruby 中文编程_ruby吧_百度贴吧
<Meowoo> lasp，忘了啥名称了
<iwii> Ruby代码
<iwii> 如果 女的, 那么{问三围}, 否则{讲再见}
<\q> ofan: 你復活了？
<iwii> alias 如果 if
<ofan> \q: 我复活好久了
<ofan> \q: 你还没复活
<iwii> ruby里面 很简单
 * lucky|sleeping 这里有人用win8码
<\q> iMadper: 成爲常駐op了？
 * ofan 打倒op
<\q> 最近Learn Lua in 15 Minutes火了一下，然後立刻就有Learn X in Y Minutes了
<\q> ofan: 現在用什麼feed aggregator?
<ofan> \q: 只备份了greader数据
<ofan> 有可能自己搞个clone
<ofan> \q: learn lua in 15 mins都没介绍coroutine
<iMadper> \q: 好象是
<\q> ofan: 跟蹤<link></link>鏈接，提供Clearly (chrome extension)的閱讀體驗，快捷鍵
<ofan> \q: ?
<\q> 再加個簡單的去重，比如hacker news和reddit programming重複很多
<ofan> \q: reddit评论比较重要
<alpha080> 下载greader数据中。。。
<alpha080> Meowoo: 又改名字鸟？
<\q> ofan: 嗯，要優待
<ofan> du -d 1 feed_archive
<ofan> 4.4G    feed_archive
<ofan> 4.5G    reader_archive
 * lucky|sleeping 有人用win8吗
<ofan> lucky|sleeping: 没
<lucky|sleeping> of
<lucky|sleeping> p
<lucky|sleeping> o
<ofan> lucky|sleeping: 你不是睡觉么
<lucky|sleeping> ofan 是
<ofan> \q: 最近在搞啥
<\q> ofan: www.freebuf.com/news/others/10552.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 安全宝-蓝莲花DEFCON CTF 资格赛2013纪实（一）-FreebuF.COM (@ freebuf.com)
<ofan> \q: 安全？
<ofan> \q: 这是全球性比赛？
<\q> ofan: 嗯。還在學ray tracing和ocaml
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • [求助]每次插上usb设备，系统就挂掉！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444936 我把archlinux装在了移动硬盘上，但是当运行archlinux的时候，如果之后有usb设备插在电脑上，archlinux就挂掉了，而且移动硬盘响个不停。 但是装在移动硬盘上的ubuntu就没有这样的问题。 有谁知道是什么原因吗？
<^k^>  谢谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyg1949 — 2013-06-30 12:49
<ofan> \q: 哦 ocaml看了一点，不太喜欢那语法
<ofan> iMadper: 来了
<ofan> iMadper: 赶紧动手
<iMadper> Guest31402: 取个有意义的名字, 不然kick. 这个房间禁止这类名字
<iMadper> ofan: 不至于吧. ...
<ofan> iMadper: kickban
<app> iMadper: -_-
<ofan> kick app
<iMadper> ofan: 宽容一些... 少年...
<iMadper> ofan: 人家这次来, 又没惹你..
<ofan> iMadper: 这叫维护秩序
<\q> ofan: 求動feed aggregator...當務之急
<ofan> \q: digg reader,新出的
<ofan> 不过我不喜欢web界面，都是用客户端
<I_o> ofan: 我是好人
<ofan> I_o: kick you
<ofan> iMadper: 惹了不少人了
<bu_yao_kick_wo> ofan: 我是好人
<iMadper> ofan: 也骂过我.
<bu_yao_kick_wo> ofan: 太凶恶了吧，骂了这么多人
<iMadper> ofan: 但是, 昨晚adam晓之以理动之以情, 然后 bu_yao_kick_wo 还没做过啥需要kick的事情.
<ofan> bu_yao_kick_wo: 说你呢
<ofan> bu_yao_kick_wo: iMadper 在给你求情
<bu_yao_kick_wo> ofan: 我不要做坏人
<bu_yao_kick_wo> iMadper: 感谢一下
<ofan> bu_yao_kick_wo: 跟我说有鸟用
<iMadper> ofan: lol~
<\q> ofan: 那些僅有link的沒有把內容嵌進去。我很需要這個功能
<bu_yao_kick_wo> ^k^: 我是好人
<^k^> bu_yao_kick_wo, 谢谢你告诉我你的性别。  13:07 
<ofan> \q: 自动抓内容？
<ofan> \q: 你看过 yahoo pipes没有
<bu_yao_kick_wo> ^k^: 120.234.133.14
<ofan> 我全文feed输出都用它搞
<\q> ofan: 一天一更新……
<^k^> bu_yao_kick_wo, 120.234.133.14 中国 移动
<ofan> \q: 自动的，抓link然后放入 description 字段
<bu_yao_kick_wo> ^k^: 中国 移不动
<^k^> bu_yao_kick_wo, 你穿什么衣服？  13:09 
<bu_yao_kick_wo> ^k^: 只穿一裤子
<\q> ofan: pipes配置不會弄。網頁顯示還是挺有必要的，點鏈接或主題都方便些
<^k^> bu_yao_kick_wo, 什么样的裤子？  13:09 
<bu_yao_kick_wo> ^k^: 篮球
<^k^> bu_yao_kick_wo, 如果你能有什么样的机器人，那会是什么呢？  13:09 
<bu_yao_kick_wo> ^k^: 没人kick我 谢谢！我感动了！ kick_myself.
<ofan> \q: 挺好弄的啊，http://i.imgur.com/Wu48Kbk.png 这样就行了
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ image/png
<\q> ofan: 閱讀器用啥？
<ofan> \q: 本地的？
<ofan> 还是web
<\q> ofan: 本地 and web
<iMadper> \q: web, 考虑http://slickreader.com/
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: SlickReader - Google Reader Alternaive
<ofan> \q: web用digg reader,freedly什么的
<ofan> 不过都不咋滴
<ofan> 本地我用reeder
<\q> ofan: 我要填50+url..pipes能弄這麼多嗎？
<ofan> \q: 能
<ofan> 只要网站没屏蔽yahoo
<ofan> \q: 可以把多个feed聚合到一个feed里
<ofan> 或者做其他处理，改标题，过滤都行
<\q> 用過一會兒pipes後來覺得add url煩就 rawdog + newsbeuter 了
<\q> 現在再試試
<\q> Fetch Page找不到
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Win8混合启动导致grub引导失效，请教如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444940 环境是： 笔记本电脑，使用grub引导 ，Ubuntu13.04 ，Win8 ，Mac Lion 10.8 ，都能正常引导启动，另外用burg美化引导界面（貌似对问题没影响）。 问题是： win8关机后，如果重新启动，一般能正常继续使
<^k^> 用，但是偶尔会只显示grub，闪动两下之后，就直接重启了。重启后又显示gr …
<ofan> \q: 在deprecated里
<CyrusYzGTt> 我所有的邮箱默认屏蔽 yahoo 邮箱
<\q> iMadper: slickreader看上去不錯，讀過的feed沒有標記？
<zhuifeng> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么
<iMadper> \q
<iMadper> \q: 读过的默认就是读过而已. 你可以手动打start, 就放到strated里面了
<CyrusYzGTt> zhuifeng§ 因为所以科学道理
<zhuifeng> ubuntu还有这奇葩页面 http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ t: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs
<\q> ofan: 感覺需要正文提取 https://code.google.com/p/cx-extractor/
<zhuifeng> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/06/30/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<^k^> \q ⇪ t: cx-extractor - 基于行块分布函数的通用网页正文抽取：线性时间、不建DOM树、与HTML标签无关 - Google Project Hosting
<^k^> \q ⇪ ti: cx-extractor - 基于行块分布函数的通用网页正文抽取：线性时间、不建DOM树、与HTML标签无关 - Google Project Hosting
<zhuifeng> 哪个机器人记的log
<ofan> \q: 识别率和速度怎样呢
<iMadper> ubuntulog: zhuifeng 找你呢
<zhuifeng> 而且用的是utc的时间
<\q> ofan: 我只是表示一下很需要正文提取……標記anchor或者xquery啥都不夠通用
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 嘿
<ofan> \q: http://www.readability.com/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ A Free Web & Mobile App for Reading Comfortably — Readability
<ofan> \q: 我觉得过滤tag基本就够了
<\q> ofan: 求pipes樣例
<ofan> \q: http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.info?_id=6a72bc5e210e59b64d11a88d42f7c249
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Pipes: 和谐社
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐 无聊啊
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求不要与我另一个板块的帖子合并（多一份帖子多一份力，又不是广告贴），vsftp按教程设置遇到新问题了，求大神们帮帮忙吧！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444943 tcp_wrappers配置 stand alone模式下提供基于主机的访问控制的配置 tcp_wrappers使用/etc/hosts.allow和/etc/hosts.deny两个配
<^k^> 置文件实现访问控制，hosts.allow是一个许可表，hosts.deny是一个拒绝表 在hosts.al …
<\q> ofan: 和谐社...我年輕時也挺說過這個……
<ofan> \q: ...什么叫年轻时
<\q> ofan: pipes好不穩定，看到好幾個Internal Server Error。而且Results也沒有，，，
<adam8157> \q: 你还"年轻时" 混蛋!
<ofan> \q: 不会吧
<ofan> \q: 应该是feed网站的问题
<qinliming> 水一个
<\q> adam8157: ...
<namoamitabuddha> org-mode 能处理 spreadsheet?
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 腼腆的马甲哥... 现在还是个小正太, 不知道他年轻的时候啥样子...
<qinliming> 找个话题
<qinliming> 。。。。。。
<zhuifeng> qinliming: ..
<qinliming> 追风
<qinliming> 无聊啊
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 看看电视
<qinliming> 没有电视可看
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 看的不是电视，是美女
<qinliming> 不屑装flash插件
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 不用flash看，在视频网站上盗视频
<zhuifeng> qinliming: mplayer搞定
<qinliming> 怎么搞
<qinliming> mplyer2和mplayer不同在哪里
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 偷视频啊，找视频地址
<ofan> qinliming: 版本不同
<zhuifeng> 是两个不同的项目吧
<zhuifeng> ofan: 不是版本
<qinliming> 嗯不同的项目
<zhuifeng> mplayer2 和 mplayer不是同一拨人在搞
<zhuifeng> qinliming: youtube现在不用flash了，html5视频
<qinliming> 我不要翻墙哈哈哈
<zhuifeng> qinliming: ？
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 晕，只有部分视频是html5的
<qinliming> 大陆能上你管子么？
<qinliming> 不能啊
<qinliming> 要翻墙
<iMadper> qinliming: 正在看
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 你管子是什么嘛
<iMadper> qinliming: 720p 很流畅
<iMadper> zhuifeng: youtube
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 翻墙很容易的嘛
<ofan> 1080P很流畅
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我也在看，720p
<qinliming> 我还是勾搭个学艺术的去吧。。。。。
<iMadper> ofan: 1080p要等缓冲.
<zhuifeng> 跟flash一样耗cpu
<qinliming> 不看视频yy了
<ofan> 30Mbps无压力
<\q> iMadper: slickreader不能顯示整個分類的條目？
<iMadper> \q: 直接点击分类名?
<qinliming> youtube分开不就是你管子吧
<iMadper> ofan: 我20Mbps, 不过, 重点是翻墙的服务没这么快.
<iMadper> qinliming: 你电视
<ofan> vpn
<iMadper> ofan: 没这么快的
<ofan> 我的应该差不多
<iMadper> ofan: 不行.
<iMadper> ofan: 我连你那个, 不快...
<ofan> iMadper: 那你网太破
<qinliming> 用apache做个代理吧
<iMadper> ofan: 20兆光纤.
<zhuifeng> cjb的ssh服务
<iMadper> ofan: 我用日本的很多, 都比你的快多了
<ofan> 好几个都特地致信给我说我vpn快
<zhuifeng> cjb的ssh服务，免费的
<ofan> iMadper: 都一样的，连美国
<iMadper> ofan: 得了吧, 不同机房还不同速度呢.
<qinliming> z
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 日本和香港的都快
<ofan> 我那是LA机房
<qinliming> freegate
<iMadper> 轮子....
<qinliming> 轮子的功夫的工具
<zhuifeng> 什么轮子
<qinliming> 速度还不错
<qinliming> 轮子的功夫
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 没收到过纸币上面印有三退保平安?
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 不知道
<qinliming> 法轮功
<zhuifeng> freegate是轮子用的吗
<qinliming> 说白了吧
<qinliming> 是的
<qinliming> 不是轮子开发的
<qinliming> 但是受轮子支持
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 轮子爱用什么用什么
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 轮子好像有个网站吧
<iMadper> 大纪元
<iMadper> 新唐人
<iMadper> 一堆呢
<iMadper> 新唐人是电视台.
<zhuifeng> iMadper: ……网站做的很粗糙
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 内容也很粗糙
<zhuifeng> 不关我事
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 这说明他们没什么人
<qinliming> 还行
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 人不少吧?
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 不了解.
<qinliming> 恰恰相反
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 以前只是个健身团体来的.
<qinliming> jiakg
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 现在是政治工具
<\q> ofan: iMadper 放棄這些web的了....我一般在newsbeuter連按space標記多個item爲read，對感興趣的按o打開網頁。這些web操作都不夠邊界
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 不过后来被打成邪教, 现在反而真的成邪教了
<iMadper> \q: 我只需要j或者n来翻页就行了...
<qinliming> 开始就挺邪恶
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 鼓动自焚是他们干的吧
<iMadper> zhuifeng: lol~ ä½ ä¿¡?
<qinliming> 绝对信
<zhuifeng> irssi怎么只能翻半页
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 不关我事，我等蚁民……
<qinliming> 见过轮子功分子
<qinliming> 他们就是邪教无疑
<iMadper> qinliming: 以前随便个公园里就有大把的人在练
<zhuifeng> 法轮功大概跟那个时候的气功热有关系
<qinliming> 嗯
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 法轮功就是当时比较有名的气功
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 他自创的……感觉有点搞笑
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 但是, 后来有机构强制对其收费, 然后就有矛盾了
 * iMadper 看书去
<qinliming> 不要讨论这个问题
<qinliming> 很危险
<qinliming> 万一把freenode给墙了
<zhuifeng> 尤其是ubuntn还会记录irc的聊天日志
<zhuifeng> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ t: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs
<iMadper> qinliming: zhuifeng: 就这么几个屌丝, zf懒得管
<zhuifeng> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/06/30/%23ubuntu-cn.html 这个页面做的挺好的哈
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ t: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/06/30/#ubuntu-cn.txt
<zhuifeng> irclog2html.py好东西
<\q> 要買ssl證書，有什麼推薦和優惠碼嗎？
<zhuifeng> kde用的挺爽诶，比openbox爽
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 这两天wine总更新啊，给力 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444944 好久没发帖了，水一贴 pdf-xchange viewer用了三四年了，认为完全不存在更好的pdf阅读器，可是总是有崩溃问题，要么保存文档的时候（一些标记，书签之类的），要么同时打开多个文档的时候。 最近几天wine频繁更新了之
<^k^> 后用起来完全没问题了，很给力啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 mayasky — 2013-06-30 …
<zhuifeng> 用kde和openbox，系统的进程数居然差不多
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • nmap扫描为什么会有两个IP？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444945 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo nmap -T4 -O -p 0-65535 125.92.38.73 sudo： 无法解析主机：ubuntu Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2013-06-30 14:23 UTC Nmap scan report for 73.38.92.125.broad.jm.gd.dynamic.163data.com.cn (125.92.38.73) Host is up (0.00014s latency). All 65
<^k^> 536 scanned ports on 73.38.92.125.broad.jm.gd.dynamic.163data.com.cn (125.92.38.73) are closed Too m …
<lucky|sleeping> iMadper 你用gtalk吗
<iMadper> lucky|sleeping: .
<lucky|sleeping> iMadper 我加你，我这里一个人也没有
<iMadper> lucky|sleeping: 行, 我不常上
<lucky_> iMadper 这东西和qq有啥区别
<iMadper> lucky_: qq用的人多
<iMadper> lucky_: qq功能多
<iMadper> lucky_: 没了
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 这两天wine总更新啊，给力 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444944 好久没发帖了，水一贴 pdf-xchange viewer用了三四年了，认为完全不存在更好的pdf阅读器，可是总是有崩溃问题，要么保存文档的时候（一些标记，书签之类的），要么同时打开多个文档的时候。 最近几天wine频繁更新了之
<^k^> 后用起来完全没问题了，很给力啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 mayasky — 2013-06-30 …
 * lucky_ 大家快来加我gtalk：loveluckyactually@gmail.com
<lucky_> iMadper 你用gtalk客户端吗
<iMadper> lucky_: pidgin
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<lucky_> ima
 * adam8157 进击的巨人不好看啊, 画风烂 制作烂的...
<luanlengli> 动漫的op够燃
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • nmap扫描为什么会有两个IP？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444945 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo nmap -T4 -O -p 0-65535 125.92.38.73 sudo： 无法解析主机：ubuntu Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2013-06-30 14:23 UTC Nmap scan report for 73.38.92.125.broad.jm.gd.dynamic.163data.com.cn (125.92.38.73) Host is up(0.00014s latency). All
<^k^>  65536 scanned ports on 73.38.92.125.broad.jm.gd.dynamic.163data.com.cn (125.92.38.73) are closed Too m …
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕乃又去电影院啦？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 没... 最近没有值得去影院看得电影
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 不穿内裤的超人
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 你在说 adam8157 不穿内裤?
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 领会精神即可。
<adam8157> iMadper: 你对这个很感兴趣啊...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我更感兴趣 gfrog_away 是怎么知道的.
<zhuifeng> adam8157: 昨晚那个下划线设定下dpi就搞定了
<iMadper> adam8157: 处刑人 看过没?
<adam8157> iMadper: 兄弟俩那个?
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<adam8157> iMadper: 看过
<iMadper> adam8157: 下载不到了... 想看...
<iMadper> adam8157: 好多光棍那里没速度了
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 迅雷离线
<iMadper> zhui
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 也对.
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 有个云共撸你知道不
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 不知道...   O_o
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 有迅雷的下载链接就能看
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 那不就是云点播吗? 为啥是共撸?
<zhuifeng> iMadper: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2277247105?pn=1
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ ti: 云共撸计划 linux版 诚邀各位测试。_linux吧_百度贴吧
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 叫做云共撸,是因为迅雷撸片多
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 停了?
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 没啊
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 下载不了了
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 汗，我找找他的网站
<zhuifeng> iMadper: http://yge.me/
<^k^> zhuifeng ... ⇪ Y哥 Y时代 | Y.A.N.E 一个没事YY的业余程序员
<iMadper> zhuifeng: thx
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 他没开源，不放心的话，可以不用，不过确实方便
<nokia> 我来了
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 32位 only的?
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 不需要用gui工具
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04 高级设置打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444947 新手，安装了gnome-shell ，高级设置打不开了，不知道是什么原因。请高手帮助！！！ 以下是提示信息： (gnome-tweak-tool:5084): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets-borders.css:29:43: 打开文件时出错：没有那个文件或目录
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 没用呀
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 没注意啊，不过我的系统可以用32位的
<iMadper> ygl: ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, stripped
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 对，是32位的
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 是呀, 看elf就知道
<iMadper> 我以为就是个shell之类的东西....
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 装几个32位的库不就可以用32位的程序了嘛
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 就是不想装...
<zhuifeng> ./ygl "thunder://QUFmdHA6Ly9keWdvZDE6ZHlnb2QxQGQwMDUuZHlnb2Qub3JnOjUwMDIv5aSE5YiR5Lq6LlvkuK3oi7Hlj4zlrZcuMTAyNOWIhui+qOeOh10vW+eUteW9seWkqeWggnd3dy5keTIwMTgubmV0XeWkhOWIkeS6ukJE5Lit6Iux5Y+M5a2XLnJtdmJaWg=="
<zhuifeng> 超清的，很爽
<iMadper> 易语言... nb...
<nokia> iMadper: 什么是易语言
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 32位库不怎么占空间的
<zhuifeng> iMadper: du -sh /lib32
<zhuifeng> 5.9M    /lib32
<lucky_> iMadper 那文章说c不适合编程入门者学习哎
<iMadper> lucky_: 他说的对
<iMadper> lucky_: 不过我还是从c开始学得.
<zhuifeng> python适合入门
<tuzki> lucky_, C 不适合编译入门者学习？哪个王八说的。
<iMadper> tuzki: 虽然不是我说的, 但是我赞同
<iMadper> tuzki: 收益太慢, 会让入门的人有挫败感.
<iMadper> tuzki: 学python/perl一个月, 就能写个sinaweibo的客户端出来. 你c可以吗?
<tuzki> iMadper, 灵活性和性能收益都很好。
<iMadper> tuzki: 但这真不是初学者需要的.
<iMadper> tuzki: 初学者需要考虑cacheline的问题吗?
<zhuifeng> python/perl模块多如狗
<tuzki> iMadper, 不地现在 C 库的确很丰富了。虽然 Windows 除外。。
<lucky_> iMadper 你既然赞同还让我学从c开始学？
<iMadper> tuzki: 库多 != 适合新手.
<iMadper> lucky_: 别的我不会呀
<tuzki> iMadper, 不过我第一门语言的确也不是 C。94 年学的 basic，98 年才学 C 和汇编。
<ikk-> 改错代码，死循环了。。 ^k^
<iMadper> ikk-: lol~ 我插件写出来了~
<nokia> ikk-: 好
<ikk-> iMadper: o
<zhuifeng> tuzki: 您高寿
 * adam8157 第一个程序是vbs...
<ikk-> iMadper: 取论坛新贴那里死循环了
 * iMadper 第一个程序是bat 批量改名字
<tuzki> zhuifeng, 30 才。我小学学校就组织学编程了。。
<iMadper> ikk-: ...
 * imtxc 第一个程序是 bat 批量转htlm编码。。。。
<iMadper> htlm! gaoji
<bestwish> 你学编程好早啊。
<tuzki> zhuifeng, 还记得当年学习机还有 LOGO 语言啥地。哈哈。。。
 * iMadper 我想说, 我小学接触过logo, 但是, 早忘了
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊，当时不知道要干嘛，反正跟 html有关，忘记了
<ikk-> iMadper: 会不会把论坛搞死？。。
<nokia> iMadper: 你是哪里人
<iMadper> ikk-: 论坛经常死, 跟你没关系吧?~
<iMadper> nokia: 算是北京吧
<ikk-> iMadper: 没关系，就刚才死循环了
<ikk-> iMadper: ssh连不上了
<nokia> iMadper: 算
<iMadper> ikk-: 论坛的ssh?
<tuzki> ikk-, 被河蟹了吧。
<ikk-> iMadper: 不是
<iMadper> ikk-: 你的vps?
<ikk-> iMadper: 嗯
<tuzki> ikk-, 我的 linode 全线完蛋了。我最近在写个自己的翻墙程序。
<nokia> iMadper: 北京小学就编了太先进了
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当大豪周末都irc啊
<iMadper> ikk-: 你自己坐飞机去机房, 手动修一下
<ikk-> tuzki: 哦
<iMadper> nokia: logo就是给小学生的
<ikk-> iMadper: 这。。。
<bestwish> iMadper: 真厉害
<ikk-> iMadper: 估计要明天了。。
<tuzki> 同志们还有什么好用的翻翻方法啊。
<bestwish> tuzki: 翻墙？？？
<iMadper> tuzki: shadowsock?
 * October21 logo也是来自lisp啊
<iMadper> October21: 是的.
<tuzki> iMadper, obsproxy 都不好用了。
<iMadper> tuzki: 我还在看着youtubo 720p呢...
<tuzki> iMadper, 关键我上黑名单了。
<iMadper> tuzki: 异见人士?
<tuzki> iMadper, 我把自己的 ssh 关了，坐等解封。
<nokia> ikk-: 你好
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃们这些有资本主义公司VPN的人不许炫耀
<ikk-> nokia: hao
<lucky_> iMadper 你到现在都只学一门c啊？
<imtxc> lucky_: iMadper 会java
<tuzki> iMadper, 不是吧，我只是给一个外藉的朋友开了个 ssh，我的服务就接连被封。
<bestwish> 你们好牛。我都用wallproxy
<iMadper> imtxc: 我用的是我自己花钱买的
<imtxc> iMadper: 哪里的vpn可以看720p
<iMadper> imtxc: 你大爷, 你丫才会java, 你们全家都会java
<tuzki> iMadper, 听说外藉人士在国内都被监视的。
<iMadper> lucky_: 我还会儿点儿perl/ruby 没了.
<bestwish> iMadper: java怎么了。我学的是java
<imtxc> 怕什么监视
<tuzki> bestwish, Java 这... 货。。
<iMadper> bestwish: 我不会.
<tuzki> bestwish, 我现在在搞 hadoop
<imtxc> 给我100M 的网，我允许组织在我的屏幕上装摄像头
<lucky_> iMadper 我还以为学编程要各种语言都会才行呢
<bestwish> tuzki: 好吧。我只懂java
 * iMadper java没错, 写java的人设计的接口... 真心复杂...
<ikk-> iMadper: 好好，ssh还能连上，看来ruby的死循环不会吃光cpu
<tuzki> bestwish, 我最近在做 hadoop 上的数据挖掘，那烂货。
<bestwish> lucky_: 我感觉一种学好就行。。个人想法
<iMadper> ikk-: 以后你都用递归吧? 死循环之后, 会overflow, 然后自己停掉
 * cherrot wine 的我蛋蛋疼 
<imtxc> iMadper: 我对 java 没好感的主要原因是我认识的几个写 java 的人都特别横，恩，同时看起来特别NB，开口闭口就是“我们IT行业×××”
<iMadper> cherrot: 好久不见.
<imtxc> cherrot: 兔子
<cherrot> iMadper, 麽麽大 imtxc
<iMadper> imtxc: 我们测试行业....
<tuzki> bestwish, 5 台 hadoop 集群都慢要死。我对 java 的性能十在不敢恭维，要不是领导想干，我才不玩 java 呢。
<imtxc> iMadper: 我们灌水行业
<bestwish> tuzki: O(∩_∩)O~
<ikk-> iMadper: 也对
<cherrot> tuzki, java 程序猿傻逼多
<bestwish> tuzki: 我主要是j2ee的
<tuzki> bestwish, 玩 java 一定都是耐心绝顶的。。。。你是吗？
<iMadper> cherrot: 虽然, 我也赞同, 不过, 你不用说出来...
<bestwish> tuzki: 还行啦。只是讲的不多
<iMadper> cherrot: 我前几天差点儿去写java... 还好我发现能用jruby
<cherrot> iMadper, 因为我也是  哈哈
<imtxc> cherrot: 赞 java 程序员
<iMadper> cherrot: 来帮我写jenkins插件!!!!
<tuzki> iMadper, 赞个6啊，这辈子最狠 java
<cherrot> iMadper, 玩都木有玩儿过     epoll redis都还木有看
<bestwish> tuzki: 我想说老师为什么教我我们java的时候没好好教。后来讲J2ee..我们有点蒙圈
<cherrot> bestwish, 浪费时间啊 java反人类啊
<iMadper> tuzki: 我有说过赞?
<tuzki> bestwish, 看上去你很有耐心。。。
<tuzki> iMadper, 发错了。
<bestwish> tuzki: 后来我才发现原来java跟j2ee很有关系。
<cherrot> iMadper, 快哭了  入职就是死刑
<tuzki> iMadper, 自动补全惹的祸
 * iMadper 如何教好java, 这是个问题. .
<nokia> 我是java大师
<iMadper> cherrot: 啥死刑?
<bestwish> tuzki: 但是老师不关心java。。只关心j2ee
<iMadper> j2ee不是java的subset吗?
<bestwish> tuzki: 暑假去培训java去。。唉。。
<bestwish> iMadper: 老师一直没说啊。都是我后来自己弄明白的
<cherrot> iMadper, 木有技术储备
<tuzki> bestwish, 我现在只搞 hadoop, hbase, hdfs, hive .... 那些破东西，烦死了。搞了 6 年嵌入式，天天 C C++，哪有耐心搞这些破东西。
<iMadper> bestwish: 等老师干嘛... ...
<cherrot> iMadper, java ee 就是一群商人给开发定的条条框框
<cherrot> iMadper, 反人类中的反人类
<bestwish> iMadper: 以前的我认为java就是java    j2ee是j2ee
<iMadper> cherrot: 鄙公司java水平很高的~
<cherrot> iMadper, 渣帽
<iMadper> bestwish: 你学之前, 自己不查一下吗...
<iMadper> cherrot: lol~ jboss!!! 貌似还赚钱了!~
 * ofan 支持java
 * iMadper 
<bestwish> iMadper: 我以前不懂啊。我紧紧是想学java。。。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 你们就是那群商人之一。。。
<bestwish> iMadper: 我领悟的比较晚。
<iMadper> jie
<tuzki> 现在一直在想用 C 写个东东代替 hadoop 做 mapreduce
<tuzki> 求同伙  。
<iMadper> cherrot: 废话, 哪个公司不是商人?
<ofan> google出新版maps了
<iMadper> tuzki: c++的mapreduce早就有了
<tuzki> iMadper, pure C
<iMadper> ofan: web的还是android的?
<cherrot> iMadper, 总之好久不写java了。。 生活恢复了颜色
<bestwish> 妈的。我现在明白了我学了两年的框架
<iMadper> tuzki: 估计也有了. 可以搜一下去
<ofan> iMadper: web
<iMadper> ofan: 哦, 不用, 没国内的地图好用
<tuzki> iMadper, 是么，没搜着呢。
<cherrot> iMadper, 你这些做底层的 不明白做web的苦逼。。
<ofan> cherrot: 现在用啥
<iMadper> cherrot: 滚粗! 我tmd最近两周都在弄web
<cherrot> ofan, python php c/c++
<bestwish> iMadper: web??
<iMadper> cherrot: 我画了个checkbox, 死活找不到, 页面上移植不出来
<iMadper> cherrot: s/移植/一直/
<iMadper> bestwish: 啥?
<ofan> iMadper: 你太笨了
<bestwish> iMadper: 你现在做web?
<iMadper> ofan: 你tm来?!
<iMadper> ofan: 你来试试看, 写个jenkins插件, ruby的.
<zhuifeng> 我和我的小伙伴们都惊呆了
<bestwish> iMadper: 我们是struts2.。。。。。
<iMadper> bestwish: 我是xxxx
 * ofan 打倒ruby
 * iMadper 我tm都不知道我用的是啥...
 * iMadper 打倒 ofan 
<zhuifeng> 打倒美帝
<bestwish> iMadper: 好佩服你们啊
<iMadper> bestwish: 佩服个毛....
<bestwish> iMadper: 我暑假去培训java。你觉得怎么样？
<ofan> iMadper: 你做openshit?
<nokia> tails
<iMadper> bestwish: 不如自己看本书
<ofan> bestwish: java还培训
<iMadper> ofan: 不, 现在弄一下CI
<bestwish> iMadper: 真的？
<iMadper> bestwish: 只要你能看得下去. 一天三个小时看书.
<bestwish> ofan: 是啊。我朋友说让我陪他参加培训
<ofan> bestwish: 你朋友忽悠你
<bestwish> iMadper: 这个可以
<ofan> 看文档写就行了
<lucky_> iMadper 你用多久mIRC？
<bestwish> ofan: 我还没到那种地步
<iMadper> lucky_: 没统计, 你问这个干嘛?
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在大家都准备烧了异党 ofan 的
<bestwish> iMadper: 北京安鸿培训。。要我1万。。
<lucky_> iMadper 想知道你是怎么忍受的
<ofan> bestwish: 真贵
<ofan> bestwish: 跟我学，9千搞定
<bestwish> ofan: 是么。
<bestwish> ofan: 你也黑我
<iMadper> bestwish: 100块钱, 可以考虑. 超过了, 不如100块钱去买书.
<iMadper> lucky_: 没啥大问题呀....
<iMadper> lucky_: 以前linux坏了, 就用mirc来这里提问.
<ofan> bestwish: 手把手教
<bestwish> iMadper: 问了你们突然发现自己好傻
<lucky_> iMadper 没消息提醒哎
<ofan> 包会
<zhuifeng> mirc是么
<bestwish> ofan: 真的？
<ofan> 一暑假炼成半个高手
<bestwish> ofan: 我喜欢
<lucky_> iMadper 想看别人给我发的消息还要一点一点翻阅
<bestwish> ofan: 吃苦不怕。我就怕学不到
<iMadper> lucky_: 就这样呀. notification支持的不好.
<ofan> bestwish: 啃学就行
<iMadper> bestwish: 不怕吃苦, 就麻利的去看书.
<October21> mirc的注册是怎么回事啊？
<bestwish> ofan: 我一直感觉我没入门啊。虽然我在班里学的很好。
<lucky_> iMadper 我记得我刚来这里那会，你一直鼓吹我加入Windows和mIRC大军
<iMadper> bestwish: 你问 ofan 自己怎么学的编程?
<iMadper> lucky_: 因为简单.
<lucky_> October21 谷歌一个破解版的就行了
<bestwish> iMadper: 好的。我跟他学学。认识你们很好
<iMadper> bestwish: 绝对是自己看得资料.
<zhuifeng> mirc开发很活跃啊
<iMadper> bestwish: 找人教, 学不到东西的
<October21> lucky_: 是有时间限制吗？
<iMadper> bestwish: 自己看书, 不会的再来问/
<iMadper> bestwish: 就这一条路
<lucky_> October21 你看不懂英文？
<bestwish> iMadper: 恩恩。
<ofan>  no no no,有好老师还是学的快
<imtxc> ....
<bestwish> iMadper: 我在考虑考虑。
<October21> lucky_: 不太理解
<iMadper> ofan: 你学的时候有人带你?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你学的时候有人带你?
<ofan> iMadper: 有
<iMadper> ofan: 难怪你这么渣啊
<ofan> 现在就有人带
<bestwish> ofan: 我感觉有老师有些东西可以明白。自己有时候需要查好多东西
<imtxc> iMadper: 有啊，我是念过书的人啊
<nokia> iMadper: 我带他的
<lucky_> iMadper 感觉ubuntu下的客户端比这simple多了，可能是因为我对母语更能接受吧
 * gfrog_away 求带走啊。
<bestwish> ofan: 你是在北京？
<ofan> iMadper: 简单东西自己看还行
<lucky_> October21 那提示说了不注册有时间限制的啊
<ofan> 理论性的，得有人指点
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我去换IC卡了，确实一把4.
<iMadper> ofan: 上升到数学相关的, 就得有人了.
<lucky_> October21 你没注册它就在哪倒数你的使用时间
<iMadper> imtxc: dm/ml/ai/cv之类的
<ofan> 码代码谁都会
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 而且，小招刷金卡竟然才给普通号了，md，金卡没法插队了。
<bestwish> ofan: 你会什么啊。我想学学。
<ofan> iMadper: 非数学相关的也有
<iMadper> ofan: 比如?
<iMadper> ofan: 密码/安全 相关的?
<bestwish> ofan: 听你们这么一说我感觉培训好贵了。不值
<ofan> iMadper: 网络通信，os构架之类
<iMadper> ofan: os的自己看书吧得...
<ofan> iMadper: 自己看很慢
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 换了已经？
<ofan> 好老师讲的好学得快
<iMadper> ofan: 好老师, 哪儿找?
<ofan> 一节课顶你看好几个月的书
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 可以插队啊，大运村那家就可以
<bestwish> ofan: 你在哪里工作 啊。
<ofan> bestwish: 人民医院
<bestwish> ofan: 我马上实训了。
<ofan> 哦 实训什么
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 普通号 2 开头， 金卡 4开头，不过两边等的人基本一样多， 金葵花吧大佬
<bestwish> ofan: 我正在寻找地方学习呢。
<iMadper> bestwish: ofan在水深火热的地方, 憋屈
<ofan> bestwish: 你干什么的
<bestwish> ofan: 实训其实说白了就是自己找地方学习去
<ofan> 哦 学什么
<bestwish> ofan: 我刚刚开始步入社会感觉学的不多。所以找地方培训
<bestwish> ofan: 学的j2ee
<ofan> 哦 还是java
<iMadper> ofan: O_ø
<bestwish> ofan: 老师讲的也没多少。
<bestwish> ofan: 我感觉我要学好。还是要把java这个基础弄好。但是我们在学校学习java没讲什么
<ofan> 其实我考虑做培训，绝对做的比新东方好
<iMadper> ofan: 不信.
<bestwish> ofan: 培训很挣钱的
<zhuifeng> 他们是为了赚钱，管你学的好不好
<ofan> 不过也要学生素质好
<ofan> 像 iMadper 这样的就不合格的
<bestwish> ofan: 一个人1万。。你想想吧
<ofan> 对老师不信任
<ofan> bestwish: 我知道
<ofan> 做英语培训的都很赚
<iMadper> ofan: 你培训英语, 我就信
<bestwish> ofan: 招学生其实也很简单。只要在学生毕业活着实训的时候去学校招人就行
<ofan> iMadper: 也可以考虑
<iMadper> ofan: 那我报名, 你得给我打折
<ofan> iMadper: 都说你不合格了
<iMadper> ofan: 英语的话, 我信呀
<bestwish> ofan: 很多学生还对这些不懂呢。很容易欺骗。呜呜。
<ofan> bestwish: 就是啊
<ofan> 国内培训很扯淡
<bestwish> ofan: 所以我问你在哪里。。我看看能跟你学么。。
<bestwish> ofan: 我感觉一个好老师。可以成就一个人。
<ofan> iMadper: 你看看 bestwish
<iMadper> ofan: 蛤蛤蛤~
<ofan> 学习态度就是不一样
<lucky_> iMadper Windows下的就这么难呢件那么多，怎么找一个实用点的irc客户端
<bestwish> ofan: 我怎么了？？？
<ofan> bestwish: 你的学习态度很好
<iMadper> ofan: <bestwish> ofan: 很多学生还对这些不懂呢。很容易欺骗。呜呜。       说的就是他跟你
<bestwish> ofan: 还以为要抛弃我呢。
<nokia> bestwish: 他说你傻
<zhuifeng> lucky_: mirc
 * iMadper 想起了赵本山跟范伟.
<bestwish> iMadper: 别误会。。
<zhuifeng> nokia: 高
<iMadper> bestwish: 没误会, 我只是来调侃 呕饭的
<bestwish> iMadper: 对于在学校学过编程的人。。我想说。很多的迷茫。。
<ofan> bestwish: 先说你会啥吧
<bestwish> ofan: java懂点。j2ee了解大致的框架。
<bestwish> 然后就是曾删改查。
<ofan> bestwish: 哦 就是会点语言
<bestwish> j2ee学的就是曾删改查。没别的了。
<ofan> bestwish: 学java就是学OOP
<bestwish> ofan: 这个oop要努力学。是我一个老师告诉我的。这个老师是尚观培训的告诉我的
<bestwish> ofan: java学的是思想的宽度
<imtxc> 我擦
<ofan> bestwish: 你得学点软件工程，OO其实是软工范畴的
 * iMadper 哲学了这回... 一会儿 ofan 一起劲, 玄学也能出来...
<bestwish> ofan: 我只是知道是面向对象编程
<lucky_> zhuifeng 不知道你用过mIRC这货没
<iMadper> bestwish: 你知道啥是面向对象编程不?
 * imtxc 围观
<ofan> bestwish: no no no
<iMadper> bestwish: 不知道的话, 趁着 ofan 在, 让他给你讲清楚.
<ofan> bestwish: 把‘编程’去掉
<bestwish> iMadper: 把一切东西看对象
<bestwish> iMadper: 简化编程
<iMadper> bestwish: 那一个字符串呢?   "asdf" 这样的, 是对象不?
<ofan> g object-oriented
<bestwish> iMadper: 是变量吧。
<^k^> ofan: object-oriented <b>Object</b>-<b>oriented</b> programming (OOP) is a programming paradigm that represents concepts as &quot;objects&quot; that have data fields (attributes that describe the object) <b>...</b>
<iMadper> bestwish: ... 最差也是个常量呀!
<bestwish> iMadper: O(∩_∩)O~丢人了。
<iMadper> bestwish: 是不是常量/变量, 不影响他是不是对象, 我就问你他是不是对象...
<nokia> bestwish: int a=1; C里面把a看做对象 java里面有的是”对象“
<bestwish> iMadper: 不够牢固
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 么得50w
<ofan> bestwish: 别挺他们瞎扯
<bestwish> nokia: 我没学过c..
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 把你手里帽帽的股票卖出去1% 不就有了么
<bestwish> iMadper: 我蒙圈了。
<bestwish> iMadper: 怎么是有的是对象啊？？
<ofan> g OOAD
<^k^> ofan: OOAD <b>Object-oriented analysis and design</b> (<b>OOAD</b>) is a software engineering approach that models a system as a group of interacting objects. Each object represents <b>...</b>
<bestwish> ofan: 就是欺负我是新人。
<ofan> bestwish: 你先看这个 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Object-oriented_analysis_and_design
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Object-oriented analysis and design - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<bestwish> ofan: zaikan
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 擦，我又不是Jim
<ofan> bestwish: 先找本软工的书看，对OO和java开发有帮助
<bestwish> ofan: 恩恩。。
<bestwish> ofan: 我又长知识了
<bestwish> ofan: 你现在应该都是工程师了吧。
<ofan> bestwish: iMadper 是工程师
<imtxc> ofan: 膜拜攻城师
<ofan> 我不是
<imtxc> iMadper: 膜拜攻城湿
<iMadper> imtxc: 你是大湿
<bestwish> ofan: 那你现在也差不多了吧。
 * iMadper 我tm什么时候成工程师了...
<iMadper> ofan: 呕饭, 咱俩同岁, 你丫又忘了
<bestwish> iMadper: 意思是你是攻城师。。
<ofan> 谁跟你同岁
<iMadper> ofan: 至少是一届
<bestwish> iMadper: 主攻女人。。
<imtxc> bestwish: ofan 是这里的异党，已经走火入魔了
<ofan> 我永远18
<bestwish> imtxc: 哈哈哈
<iMadper> ofan: 你永远18禁差不多
<bestwish> ofan: 我感觉他人不错啊
<ofan> iMadper: 你很了解我啊
<nokia> bestwish: 他说你傻
<bestwish> 你们好像都不用上班似的
<iMadper> bestwish:  你自己date一下, 看看
<ofan> bestwish: 你看 iMadper 像上班的么
<iMadper> bestwish: 今天周日
<bestwish> iMadper: 我调用date()???
<ofan> iMadper: 有区别么
<bestwish> iMadper: 是这个意思不？？
<bestwish> iMadper: 输出时间？？
<iMadper> bestwish: 在shell里面输入date, 然后回车..
<bestwish> 我用的是windows...
 * lucky_ ff有可以下载任何视频的扩展/插件吗
<iMadper> lucky_: 搜索一下, 就有很多
<lucky_> bestwish 什么版本的win
<bestwish> iMadper: 你们用的是ubuntu？？
<iMadper> bestwish: 不是.
<bestwish> win7a
<ofan> bestwish: 他用dos
<bestwish> ofan: 可以运行shell脚本啊？？我不懂啊。
<ofan> deprecated os
<bestwish> iMadper: 我真没学过。
<iMadper> bestwish: 如果有人教才算学, 那我啥都没学过
<ofan> bestwish: 有女朋友没
<bestwish> iMadper: 你说的对。
<bestwish> iMadper: 确实是我的问题。
<bestwish> iMadper: 我开始还以为你让我写个代码打出日期呢。
<bestwish> ofan: 这个好私密哦
<ofan> bestwish: 咋私密
<ofan> bestwish: 那就是没有
<bestwish> ofan: 我有好不好。
<bestwish> ofan: 真是的。
<ofan> bestwish: 哦 那还不错，有基础
<lucky_> bestwish 你女朋友有我漂亮不
<bestwish> iMadper: 我喜欢这种严厉的人。
<iMadper> bestwish: 你说 ofan ?
<ofan> iMadper: 看看人家这觉悟
<iMadper> bestwish: 你喜欢 ofan 了?
<bestwish> iMadper: 我紧紧是个专科。。。
<ofan> bestwish: 压力的老师好
<ofan> lucky_: 你不是男的么
<iMadper> bestwish: 跟专科/本科没关系.
<gfrog_away> bestwish: 你没救了
<ofan> lucky_: 丫骗我？
<gfrog_away> bestwish: 自己都看低自己，谁还能瞧得起你
<lucky_> ofan 我骗你啥了
<bestwish> iMadper: 我说的是你。
<bestwish> 好了我发张照片吧
<ofan> lucky_: 你多漂亮，发图来看
<iMadper> bestwish: 研究生里面, sb也很多的. 什么样的学历, 都不能阻止sb的存在.
<ofan> iMadper: 看看人家这觉悟！！！
<ofan> 立马发照片
<jarod_ch_> 问个问题　linux的kernel启动的时候　/lib 下哪些库是必须的啊？
<ikk-> lucky_: qiu图
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 学历越高sb越高
<iMadper> ofan: ... ... ... 嘲笑你~ lol~
 * lucky_ 你们一群基佬
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我就不 @ roylez_ 了
<bestwish> 唉。。
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 聪明人应该早就看透中国的教育了，只有二货学霸才继续。
<bestwish> 都是男的。要求怎么这么高。我是新人。
<ofan> jarod_ch_: kernel不加载lib
<ikk-> lucky_: 我喜欢女的
<lucky_> iMadper roylez_什么学历
<jarod_ch_> 你确定？
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 不过libc是必须的，init和shell都需要
<bestwish> 2m的上传不行啊。
<iMadper> jarod_ch_: 只要最后的时候 转到 你指定的init程序就行了
<iMadper> lucky_: phd
<lucky_> iMadper 她多大了
<ofan> bestwish: imgur.com  发你妹子照片
<alvin_rxg> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (@ imgur.com)
<iMadper> lucky_: 我没问过
<lucky_> roylez_ 你多大了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我旁边有3个北邮的研究生明年4月毕业。。。额，那个。。 没法提
<jarod_ch_> ofan: 我用kernel+busybox来构建一个维护系统，做initrd的时候，发现每次kernel启动的时候都是提示　kernel　panic，提示找不到init，我从一个现成的initrd里面拷贝来/lib下的文件就没我呢踢了
<bestwish> iMadper: 看出了。好多禽兽啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 北邮的水平算是不错的了吧?
<iMadper> bestwish: 啥?
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 北邮？ 跟方校长混的嘛？
<jarod_ch_> 就没问题了，所以应该是　/lib
 * adam8157 需要算法的代码现在都写不出来但是都能看懂是什么水平...  http://coolshell.cn/articles/9859.html
<jarod_ch_> 的关系
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 你自己编译的busybox?
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 方校长不是被病魔战胜了么
<bestwish> http://imagebin.org/262950想看就看吧
<jarod_ch_> ofan: 是的
<bestwish> http://imagebin.org/262950
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 如果都静态编译的，应该也不需要加载lib
<bestwish> 刚刚多了几个字
<imtxc> bestwish: 后面有人，不许发这种
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　一个kernel　+　一个busybox，然后就是grub，
<bestwish> ofan: 说啊哈哦的教我的呢。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: naive！方校长原话是没法兼顾管理和科研。现在放弃管理了，说明GFW要爆大招了。
<lucky_> bestwish 看看有我漂亮没
<imtxc> ........... gfrog_away 怪不得最近 ssh 速度好慢了
<bestwish> lucky_: 切
<iwii> bestwish: 这个是男人
<ofan> bestwish: 我说妹子照片
<gfrog_away> imtxc: so young so simple.
<bestwish> ofan: 那是我啊
<iwii> syss
<jarod_ch_> ofan: 我用的是　make defconfig  编译的busybox，否则没法编译通过，不知道是不是完全静态，而且我觉得这个和busybox没有关系
<zhuifeng> gfw自主研发？
<bestwish> ofan: 妹子的没有
<ofan> jarod_ch_: objdump 看要加载哪些
<jarod_ch_> ofan: 这个是kernel的关系
<bestwish> ofan: 想看。可以xvideos.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ xvideos.com)
<lucky_> bestwish 原来你也是基佬
<bestwish> lucky_: 额。。
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　所以我想知道哪些是不能少的
<bestwish> lucky_: 你懂的
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 你内核模块放lib下了吧
<zhuifeng> 直接把海底光纤全部剪了，把船全部烧掉，禁止下海不就行了，用得着gfw这么麻烦
<bestwish> 你们学linux。c语言的好多啊
<iMadper> jarod_ch_: 自己写一个小程序, 不依赖任何的lib, 然后修改内核的init程序到你写的小程序里面, 然后启动kernel, 看看还会不会kernel panic
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　貌似和内核模块没有关系　我都编译进内核。我拷贝的那个现成的initrd里面就没有modules的
 * lucky_ 男人都去搞基了，剩下我们这些腐女怎么活啊
<iwii> zhuifeng: 那有些有权利的人还是可以访问的
<iwii> lucky_: 求照片
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 你那是编译进initrd了吧
<bestwish> lucky_: 貌似你也是男吧
<zhuifeng> 找不到init大概是initrd的脚本没写好吧
<nokia> lucky_: 跟我
<bestwish> lucky_: 我都敢发。你也来个。
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 不是.
 * adam8157 妈蛋, 不能浪费了
<iMadper> adam8157: ???
<iMadper> zhuifeng: init的地址, 编码到内核里面了
<ofan> lucky_: 你是妹子
<ofan> iMadper: ...
<bestwish> ofan: 你现在做的是不是嵌入式、？？
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 哦，我不懂的
<lucky_> ofan 你又意见？
<adam8157> iMadper: 不能浪费我的智商, 得经常磨练下... 说出来会不会脸红
<iMadper> adam8157: 说中问!
<iMadper> adam8157: 说中文!
<bestwish> .....
<adam8157> iMadper: 不能浪费我的智商, 得经常磨练下... (说出来会不会脸红
<zhuifeng> 自己弄initrd也挺麻烦的，做根文件系统
<iMadper> adam8157: 理解了
<ofan> iMadper: 那是默认init吧
<nokia> lucky_: 你好妹子有男朋友吗
<adam8157> iMadper: 博大精深
<ofan> lucky_: 没意见
<iMadper> ofan: 对.
<jarod_ch_> ofan：？　啥？　initrd　可以自己些shell脚本替代的啊
<bestwish> 群狼并起。。
<iMadper> ofan: 你也可以弄成参数
<jarod_ch_> of
<jarod_ch_> ofan: initrd 里面的init可以用自己编写的　shell 脚本替代的，我确定这个脚本本身没有问题
<bestwish> iMadper: 还是你不动心啊。。
<ofan> lucky_: 你跟 nyfair什么关系
<iMadper> bestwish: 啥动心?
<ofan> init不是脚本哦
<lucky_> ofan 没关系啊
<iMadper> bestwish: 对啥动心?
<bestwish> iMadper: 你是在哪里啊？？可以问问吗
<bestwish> iMadper: 对这里面有个女的。。。
<iMadper> bestwish: 人在北京.
<iMadper> bestwish: 我有喜欢的女生.
<nokia> lucky_: 我喜欢你
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 有个lib也是必须的， ld.so
<bestwish> iMadper: 我可以说我要去北京了么。
<iMadper> bestwish: 别的妹子, 不心动.
<iMadper> bestwish: 你要说什么随便.
<zhuifeng> init是第一个进程
<bestwish> iMadper: good
<lucky_> bestwish iMadper是最早知道我性别的
<ofan> nokia | lucky_: 我喜欢你
<bestwish> ofan: 你可以矜持一下白
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　总共有几个　？　libc  ld.so?
<zhuifeng> 一般会把init放在inird的/sbin/init，是个脚本
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 看程序
<bestwish> iMadper: 我要去北京去学习。能给些意见么
<lucky_> nokia ofan 你们可以去搞基了
<iMadper> bestwish: 在哪儿学不是学
<nokia> lucky_: 我喜欢你
<jarod_ch_> o
<iMadper> bestwish: 你想怎么学?
<imtxc> nokia: bestwish ofan 你妹
<jarod_ch_> ofan: 　我说了就是一个基本的kernel需要哪些？
<iIlL10Oo> 你们要3P了啊
<bestwish> iMadper: 我想找个人带着。
<iIlL10Oo> 我也加入
<bestwish> iMadper: 免费劳动力哦。。
 * imtxc lucky_ 是哥先喜欢的
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 就要kernel还要啥，加上initrd
<iMadper> bestwish: 怎么找?! ofan 可是在水深火热的资本主义郭嘉
<ofan> bestwish: 可以远程
<nokia> lucky_: 跟我吧其他没有勇气向你表白
 * iMadper 我擦, 我又不玩三国杀, 为啥出来的是郭嘉不是国家?!!?!?!
<iIlL10Oo> initrd /linux
<ofan> nokia | lucky_: 跟我吧其他没有勇气向你表
<bestwish> iMadper: 我说的是你哈。
<adam8157> iMadper: 有口音
<iMadper> bestwish: 我不写java.
<bestwish> ofan: 你在外国？？？
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~ 也对~
<iIlL10Oo> 外国就是好
<bestwish> iMadper: 那你擅长的是、？？
<sunjun> 咦 周末都这么活跃
<ofan> bestwish: 他擅长扯淡
<jarod_ch_> ofan: 问题就是你做的initrd目录下的lib还是要一些库的，否则照样没法启动　，了解没？
<bestwish> ofan: 我也玩lol。。。但是现在不怎么玩了。
<iMadper> bestwish: 擅长扯淡.
<iMadper> bestwish: 会点儿c/perl/ruby
<lucky_> ofan 你在哪
 * gfrog_away 越看bug心里越憋气，妈蛋
<bestwish> iMadper: c我没学过。
<ofan> lucky_: 人民医院
 * iMadper 写个插件, 还得看java代码, 妈蛋
<lucky_> ofan 在那里干嘛
<zhuifeng> jarod_ch_: 一般initrd里面是busybox
<sunjun> lucky_ 你是女的啊 今天人不少啊
<bestwish> iMadper: 我现在觉得我有java点认识了。所以想学好。然后再学别的。
<iIlL10Oo> gfrog_away: python越写越长。 ruby越写越短
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 可以启动，不过我不知道busybox有没有其他依赖，应该是静态链接的
<bestwish> iMadper: 学好一门。别的就容易学了吧。
<jarod_ch_> zhuifeng：　你有没有搞清楚问题啊
<iMadper> bestwish: 可以先不学习细节.
<iIlL10Oo> bestwish: 都是相通的
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 首先你initrd里要包含内核模块
<bestwish> 我觉得也是。
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 我觉得你的问题是出在这里
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 求带走，any position
<zhuifeng> jarod_ch_: busybox不需要库
<bestwish> iMadper: 学好一门至少可以吃饭。呜呜
<ofan> lib加载失败是不会kernel panic的
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　如果没有需要模块，为什么要包括模块，而且我用实验测试过，和模块没有关系，就是和/lib
<ofan> 那是userspace的事
<bestwish> iIlL10Oo: 这个我明白。。呼呼
<jarod_ch_> of
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 需要模块，都需要
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ... 我司PM刚招到...
<jarod_ch_> ofan: 就是和/lib下除了modules的其他文件有关
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 需要什么模块是编译内核时决定的
<ofan> 不是直接打包成一个内核
<bestwish> iMadper: 我决定不去参加培训了。就是那个1万块钱的培训。
<bestwish> iMadper: 谢谢你们的指导
<zhuifeng> jarod_ch_: 可以看看slax的脚本
<iMadper> bestwish: 压根就不该去学.
<ofan> jarod_ch_: modprob什么的lib也可能是必须
<jarod_ch_> ofan: 我说了我测试过不是 modules下的文件的关系，我把/lib下面的其他文件保留，删掉整个 modules 都是可以启动的
<bestwish> iMadper: 他们学的天花乱坠的。说出来北京工资4500
<bestwish> iMadper: 说的
<zhuifeng> jarod_ch_: http://www.linux-live.org/
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ t: Linux Live Kit for CD & USB
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 那你挨个删除排查呗
<iMadper> bestwish: 北京, 4k5, 过得很凄惨..
<jarod_ch_> zhuifeng：　我要自己搞清楚，而不是用现成的好不好。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: ...
<bestwish> iMadper: 我感觉我同学被骗了啊。我要赶紧告诉他
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　也就是说你也不知道　是这样意思吧？
 * gfrog_away 爬床看书。
 * gfrog_away 蹲在电脑跟前完全看不进去书。
<bestwish> ofan: 你擅长什么啊？？？
<zhuifeng> jarod_ch_: 看看别人是怎么组织initrd的
<bestwish> iMadper: 我要好好考虑我下一步怎么进行。。
<jarod_ch_> zhuifeng：　我看过了　没必要非要用你发的那个发行版，但是你怎么看的出来哪些是必要的，哪些是锦上添花的啊？
<bestwish> iMadper: 是找个地方工作。还是继续学习。
<ofan> bestwish: 擅长扯淡
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 知道什么
<qinliming> hello
<bestwish> ofan: 我真没开玩笑啊。
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　就是我一开始问题的问题　　/lib
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 我不可能知道所有需要加载的lib
<^k^> qinliming:点点点.  17:13 
<bestwish> ofan: 我在考虑下一步的生活呢。
<ofan> 所以我让你objdump看下
<qinliming> objdunp膜拜了
<jarod_ch_> ofan: 我问的是一个基本的kernel启动的时候一定需要哪些 /lib  我问的不是所有　而是必须有的
<bestwish> ....iMadper还在么。？
<iMadper> .
<bestwish> iMadper: 我咨询咨询你。。
<iMadper> bestwish: 我不知道java行情怎么样.... 不过应该比我这种好找工作吧...
<qinliming> 系统启动时是先挂载文件系统还是先加载模块
<iMadper> bestwish: 工作呗, 有实际经验了, 当个码农, 挺好
<bestwish> iMadper: 我不是怕工作。
<qinliming> java不错
<bestwish> iMadper: 我是想进行下一步学习
<iMadper> bestwish: 你这还需要考虑?
<bestwish> iMadper: 因为我在面临着抉择。
<iMadper> bestwish: 语法学完了?
<bestwish> iMadper: 没有。所以我想学习java深入的学习。
<iMadper> bestwish: 不用深入, 先学下语法
<bestwish> iMadper: 学的都是些框架。
<iIlL10Oo> bestwish: java学完，其他语言都基本会了
 * iMadper 不懂java, 难道java不就是用框架吗?!
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: asm
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 80%
<bestwish> iMadper: 我能告诉你我连class文件有时候都不能理解么。
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 只启动内核不需要，加载lib都是userspace的程序
<bestwish> iIlL10Oo: 这个我知道。所以我想深入学习java
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 启动到shell需要很多lib
<jarod_ch_> ofan:  那你解释下为什么会发生这个问题　找不到存在的　init文件
<iMadper> jarod_ch_: 你自己看kernel的启动过程, 貌似除了最后exec到init程序之前, 都不需要/lib的东西
<bestwish> iIlL10Oo: java我感觉框架确实很需要。但是有时候会搞不懂。怎么运行的。
<qinliming> 我觉得它得先加载文件系统
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　我启动就是一个busybox　的sh　
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 那就是init位置不对，或根本不存在
<jarod_ch_> of
<jarod_ch_> ofan: 一开始就说了不是这个问题
<iMadper> ofan: 不止, 还有可能是elf不兼容.
<jarod_ch_> ！！
<qinliming> 否则如何能去读取硬盘上的东西
<iIlL10Oo> jarod_ch_: 内核调用 /etc/init/
<ofan> 恩
<bestwish> 怎么就没有学习java的人呢。桑心。。
<jarod_ch_> 我用的是　initrd　作为启动的rootfs　　默认启动的是　这个下面的　init　。清楚没？
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 你觉得不是这个问题，但你说了 ‘找不到存在的　init文件’
<iMadper> bestwish: 前两天我为了避免用java, 付出了很多努力...
<ofan> 如果这是直接错误信息，然后你说不是这问题？
<jarod_ch_> 那个是kernel　panic的提示星系
<bestwish> iMadper: java这么令人烦啊。
<jarod_ch_> 信息
<iMadper> bestwish: 至少我绝对不学.
<bestwish> iMadper: 其实我一直奋斗的方向是手机软件编程
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 要么你把所有输出贴出来，还有你制作initrd和内核过程
<jarod_ch_> ofan: 奇怪的就是这个问题　明明存在的init，为什么kernel就是提示　找不到　init ?
<qinliming> java比c或者cpp那些j
<bestwish> iMadper: 就是学好java。然后学j2se
<iMadper> jarod_ch_: readelf去
<qinliming> 简单一些
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 错误都是告诉你最直接的原因
<iMadper> jarod_ch_: elf不兼容, 也是这个提示
<lucky_>  iMadper 4k5的工资在北京有多凄惨
<jarod_ch_> @iMadper :不是这个问题
<bestwish> qinliming: 这是是实话。没有指针那么令人难堪。
<iMadper> bestwish: 手机开发, 会点儿最基本的java语法, 然后就可以了. j2se不需要的吧?
<lucky_> ofan 你在人民医院搞基？
<iMadper> lucky_: 租房/吃饭 没钱了
<ofan> lucky_: 我不搞基
 * lucky_ 吃的好饱
<bestwish> lucky_: 5000在北京刚好能生活
<ofan> lucky_: 你跟 nyfair 搞蕾丝吧
<ofan> bestwish: 5000在北京能干啥
<bestwish> iMadper: j2se不是做手机软件开发的框架吗？？
<lucky_> iMadper 北京吃住这么昂贵
<iMadper> lucky_: 你以为?!
 * ofan 买个氧气筒就没钱了
<iMadper> bestwish: 用不到学.
<lucky_> ofan 我都不知道nyfair是谁
<iMadper> bestwish: 就会点儿最基本的语法, 然后找本android的书学一下就行了
<bestwish> iMadper: 我的软件观又一次崩溃了
<iMadper> bestwish: 30天搞定的东西
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 等下跟你找内核启动的文章
<bestwish> iMadper: 好的。明白了。
<jarod_ch_> @iMadper: 我的那个不能工作，我从一个可以工作的initrd就只拷贝了　/lib下的库文件（不包括modules）　就可以运行了。你说可能是你说的elf不兼容的问题么？！
<lucky_> iMadper 我没去过北京4k5在我这可以结婚了
<bestwish> lucky_: 你没在北京？？
<ofan> lucky_: 会知道的
<iMadper> jarod_ch_: 可能呀
<bestwish> lucky_: 在北京都是低收入人群。。
<iMadper> jarod_ch_: 为什么不可能?
<lucky_> ofan 你这个基佬
<ofan> lucky_: 你个腐女
<lucky_> bestwish 我在北京干嘛
<jarod_ch_> @iMadper：　你解释下？！
<ofan> 腐女不配说别人基佬
<bestwish> lucky_: 那就是深圳？？
<bestwish> lucky_: 大连？？
<iMadper> jarod_ch_: 这有啥可解释的? 明显的事情呀
<qinliming> 看看ip查地址
<jarod_ch_> @iMadper：无语
<adam8157> 腐女? 来一斤
<qinliming> 这里有什么
<bestwish> qinliming: 说的对
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 你吧init删了试试
<iIlL10Oo> `address lucky_ |
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: lucky_ quassel 江苏省镇江市电信
<lucky_> ofan 你是基佬却不敢承认
<bestwish> 手速好快
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　你什么意思　initrf里面没有了init就无法启动了啊
<iMadper> jarod_ch_: 你自己弄个64位的机器, 不装32bit的库, 跑一个32位的程序, 看看是不是提示找不到文件. 然后装32位的lib之后, 看看是不是就能执行了
<ofan> lucky_: 基你妹
<iMadper> jarod_ch_: 还无语?!
<bestwish> ofan: 你在这里好欢乐啊
<qinliming> 嗯
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 你先贴个错误信息吧
 * lucky_ 最烦你们这群没事就看人家ip的基佬了
<jarod_ch_> @iMadper：　我跑什么程序，我就启动个kernel，然后调用　init脚本文件
<bestwish> ofan: 在外国怎么样。生活？
<iMadper> ofan: 别管了...
<bestwish> lucky_: 其实我想看来着。然后手速没跟上...
<ofan> iMadper: 为啥
<lucky_> bestwish 他在人民医院做变性手术
<ofan> 为人民服务啊
<iIlL10Oo> lucky_: 你是来征婚的？
<ofan> 光荣而神圣
<bestwish> lucky_: 额。。
 * iMadper 这要是征婚, 那也是群p
<qinliming> 我不想装32位库但是想用androidsdk如何才能够用
<bestwish> lucky_: 看来你很恨他啊啊
<ofan> lucky_: 恩 刚给你做完
<ofan> lucky_: 恢复的怎么样了
<bestwish> ofan: 在外国怎么样？
<lucky_> ofan 死人妖
<ofan> lucky_: 有没有反弹？
 * iMadper 笑死了...
<ofan> 不过我刀法应该可以，杀猪这么多年了
<bestwish> 你俩别吵啦。
<lucky_> bestwish ofan在泰国接了那么多旅客当然生活美满了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 用了deep in 之后 显卡出现了很严重问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444951 ["/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:253:in `block in get_feed'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:251:in `each'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:251:in `get_feed'", "./irc.rb:942:in `block in say_new'"]
<ofan> 你们都把 bestwish 的学习兴致破坏了
<bestwish> ofan: O(∩_∩)O~没事。我在考虑我下一步呢。
<ofan> lucky_: 都拜你所赐，一次手术我就发了
<bestwish> ofan: 可以加扣扣么。
<qinliming> androidsdk是不是必须要32位库
<lucky_> ofan 你把我的兴致还破坏了呢
<ofan> bestwish: qq泡妞用的
<bestwish> ofan: 那就不能用来说话啊。。鄙视你。
<iMadper> ofan: 你丫不是追美国妹子吗?
<iMadper> ofan: 美国妹子也用qq?
<qinliming> 我不想装那堆东西
<ofan> 艾玛 差点把烟灰弹可乐里
<ofan> iMadper: 不用
<ofan> bestwish: 这不在说么
<bestwish> ofan: 额。想请教你的。
<bestwish> ofan: 给个机会白。
<ofan> bestwish: 有问题就问
<bestwish> ofan: 这个irc万一不能用了呢。
<ofan> bestwish: 现在这就是机会
<bestwish> ofan: 好吧我现在还没有问题呢。
<iMadper> bestwish: 放心, 不会不能用的.
<adam8157> yooooooo
<ofan> bestwish: 就算gfw倒了，irc也能用
<iMadper> adam8157: 你今天有点儿反常
<bestwish> 好吧。
<adam8157> iMadper: 啷个
<lucky_> bestwish ofan是小受，你对他太礼貌他会不习惯的
<bestwish> ofan: 你不是说要视频教学的么？？
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　贴图的网站发个
<ofan> jarod_ch_: imgur.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (@ imgur.com)
<bestwish> lucky_: 好吧。
<iMadper> adam8157: 你说, caspar的那个v7开发, 有意思吗?
<ofan> iMadper: 把 imgur.com 写的topic里
<adam8157> iMadper: title有
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 确实有...
<iMadper> ofan: 渣渣....
<adam8157> iMadper: 你要去?
<iMadper> adam8157: 我就是问问.
<iMadper> adam8157: 轮不到我
<ofan> 问问就是想去
<iMadper> adam8157: 你说, 美国总统有意思吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 有
<iMadper> adam8157: 这个我真想, 不过我不是出生在美国
<ofan> bestwish: 我哪说要视频了
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　http://i.imgur.com/z5crEDw.png?1
<^k^> jarod_ch_ ... ⇪ image/png
<ofan> 俩男人视频？你也太基了吧
<bestwish> ofan: 有记录有真相。
<adam8157> iMadper: 只好侵略了
<lucky_> 。/me 基德不忍直视
<bestwish> ofan: 亲谁说跟你视频了。
<iMadper> adam8157: 还没说v7呢
<bestwish> ofan: 你说教学可以远程视频教学的好吧。
<iMadper> adam8157: 工资能高一些?
<ofan> jarod_ch_: failed to execute /init
 * lucky_ 咦 竟然多打个。
<adam8157> iMadper: 能, 不过不多
<ofan> bestwish: 我说远程，没说视频
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 那就是换个title?
<lucky_> ofan 你就从了人家吧
<bestwish> ofan: 放心打死都不会视频哈哈。
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　不要和我讲是什么没有init文件，这个截图就是把我刚才弄好的那个initrd下面的lib里面的内容删掉。
<adam8157> iMadper: 嗯, 然后省了一些杂事儿
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　然后的结果
<iMadper> adam8157: 比如写java?
<adam8157> iMadper: tcms啥的
<bestwish> 。。
<iMadper> adam8157: tcms lol~
<ofan> jarod_ch_: http://www.mail-archive.com/initramfs@vger.kernel.org/msg01116.html
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Failed to execute /init while booting
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 用了deep in 之后 显卡出现了很严重问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444951 笔记本是双显卡 HD3000+HD6770M 是分两块硬盘装的 windows一个硬盘 deepin 一个硬盘 装了Deep in 12.12 在网上找了双显卡驱动教程 就是如何屏蔽独显 只用集显 在/etc/rc.local 中加入了这个命令 echo IGD > /sys/kernel/d
<ofan> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-826316-start-0.html
<adam8157> iMadper: 恁想去?
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: Gentoo Forums :: View topic - SOLVED: Failed to execute init ... No init found
<iMadper> adam8157: 能换title当然想了, 不过, 肯定没机会
 * adam8157 围观
<jarod_ch_> ofan：你给我发的那个页面的　那个问问题的人问了一个和我类似的问题　又没解释
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 你先看怎么解决的
<maplebeats> 看戏
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　第一个没什么有用的东西　　第二个我看过　没用
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<adam8157> maplebeats: 啥时候入职?
<maplebeats> adam8157: 一周后
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 先正常启动，然后shell里运行 ldd /init 看看
<adam8157> maplebeats: 赞企鹅
<maplebeats> adam8157: 牛蛋什么时候教点我技能啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 帽子
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　我的init是一个shell脚本，你这么干有意义么？
<maplebeats> 哎
 * iMadper 围观老op!
<maplebeats> 好悲伤
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 擦
<adam8157> maplebeats: 哼哼
<adam8157> maplebeats: 啥技能
<maplebeats> adam8157: linux啊什么的
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 都shell了还说个毛
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我啥都不会呢
<ofan> shell要的lib一堆
<adam8157> maplebeats: 吃我大ubuntu啦
<jarod_ch_> ofan: 这个shell是　busybosx的！
<ofan> jarod_ch_: ldd busybox
<maplebeats> adam8157: 快递一台电脑过来先
<adam8157> maplebeats: ...
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你们手机什么时候出啊
<adam8157> maplebeats: 不晓得诶
<maplebeats> adam8157: 那么，怎么提升才能达到你这水平呢
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我没水平...
<ofan> maplebeats: 先搞基
<maplebeats> ofan: 那么哪里去找基呢
<iMadper> map
<ofan> maplebeats: 东莞应该有
<iMadper> maplebeats: lol~ 深圳是吧?
<adam8157> http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/06/29/196997625/3-things-to-know-about-edward-snowdens-passenger-purgatory?ft=1&f=103943429
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: 3 Things To Know About Edward Snowden's Passenger Purgatory : The Two-Way : NPR
<maplebeats> adam8157: 哎，膜拜
<iMadper> maplebeats: 去东莞很快
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你带我啊，第一次不熟
<maplebeats> adam8157: 怎么提升英文水平达到你这程度呢
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 你没指定 init内核参数吧？
<maplebeats> 我25个字母还是认得全的
<bestwish> maplebeats: 你好可爱
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　应该是busybox的问题了　提示busybox需要几个库文件；　这个busybox貌似除了make defconfig  就没法编译成功，用这个选项编译的还不是完全静态的
<ofan> 如果是调用脚本应该调用 busybox 才对，难道内核直接识别 bang pattern?
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　内核已经可以直接识别　shell脚本了
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 哦
<jarod_ch_> ofan: 所以才可以用shell脚本来替代init程序
<ofan> 不推荐直接调用脚本
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 写到inittab里
<ofan> 这样至少你能看到是lib加载失败
<jarod_ch_> ofan：我就准备完全折腾懂linux的启动原来，然后根据自己的需要自己diy一个linux
 * lucky_ 有人参见过LUG吗
<jarod_ch_> ofan： 貌似funtoo等开始用openRC这个启动程序了
<maplebeats> https://twitter.com/Hazel_Zhu/status/351273606103306241/photo/1
<^k^> maplebeats ... ⇪ Twitter / Hazel_Zhu: 娶妹妹的十个好处。。 ...
<adam8157> 没有丈母娘
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 那不就是组lfs么
<iIlL10Oo> lfs +1
<ofan> adam8157: 失败啊
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 如何写这个grub.cfg http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444953 问题描述 我的debian6在sda上面，现在我想再用硬盘安装一个debian7在sda上面。 我的移动硬盘被识别为 /dev/sdb1: UUID="F191-9F8F" TYPE="vfat" 我将debian7 的live iso镜像下载到了移动硬盘的/boot目录（新建的目录）上，并同时下载了 initrd.gz
<^k^>  vmlinuz 到移动硬盘的/boot目录下面。 现在我 vim /boot/grub/grub.cfg 增加了 menuentry …
<jarod_ch_> ofan： 做过 LFS，但是发现里面的一些包不是必要的，然后启动脚本什么的我想根据自己需要定做
<adam8157> jarod_ch_: glibc的静态库支持比较废柴
<jarod_ch_> @adam8157： 貌似做LFS的时候 经常这个glibc库通不过
<adam8157> jarod_ch_: 不是一个100% functionality的静态库
<adam8157> jarod_ch_: lfs干嘛静态
<ofan> glibc渣渣
<ofan> gnu的不靠谱
<jarod_ch_> 动态貌似也经常编译不通过的吧
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 13.04可用的amule-dlp 2.3.1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444954 RT,googlecode上的amule-dlp貌似停止开发了，静态链接dlp功能的版本停留在2.3.1rc1，动态版本停留在2.2.6 本人就把launchpad里的amule源代码和amule-dlp的代码下载下来修改了一下，弄出了一个2.3.1的动态加载版本，用gcc 4.7编译成
<^k^> 功 主程序代码： aMule-2.3.1-dlp-dynamic.tar.7z.001 aMule-2.3.1-dlp-dynamic.tar.7z.002 aMul …
<jarod_ch_> 不是有个ml开头的驴么 做爱驴 用ocaml开发的
<hulu> 大家好
<hulu> 有个android的问题请教
<^k^> hulu:点点点.  18:00 
<hulu> 安定人哦i
<hulu> android 如何设置代理
<iIlL10Oo> hulu: google一下
<hulu> iIlL10Oo: 我已经找了很多了
<iIlL10Oo> hulu: o
<iIlL10Oo> hulu: http://www.i7086.com/anzhuoandroidshoujishiyonggoagen
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: 安卓Android手机使用GoAgent设置教程 | 七零八落
<ofan> From your 142 subscriptions, over the last 30 days you read 6,189 items, clicked 0 items, starred 247 items, and emailed 0 items.
<hulu> iIlL10Oo: 我好像不能用 gae ，因为我上网是通过代理的
<lucky_> iIlL10Oo 你也用gae？
<iIlL10Oo> lucky_: 我不用
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/online/11566140/photo/2020916206/
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: 线上活动照片- 在Google Reader关闭之前
<ofan> Since May 8, 2009 you have read a total of 204,333 items.
 * ofan RIP Google Reader
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/KRvqPVO.jpg
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<ofan> 人生的三个阶段：一，凭着自身条件挣钱的月光族，这叫一败天地；二，败完了自己又开始啃老的，这叫二败高堂；到了年龄找了个和自己一样的伴侣，这叫夫妻对败！
<maplebeats> adam8157: mir 今天10月份就能有用上了？
<bestwish> 亮了。
<Relaed> yunfan: hey
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/U53ykzD.png
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ image/png
<johann_> 听说是在13.10上用MIR了
<lucky_> Microsoft exchange的服务器怎么填？
<johann_> 我倒是很期待Wyaland
<maplebeats> johann_: wayland没兴趣了
<johann_> maplebeats: 为什么呢？
<maplebeats> 对了，前天我去看电脑，看到了一个预装ubuntu的电脑
<maplebeats> johann_: 因为等太久了。。。
<johann_> dell的xps？
<johann_> maplebeats: 呵呵
<maplebeats> 还是 adam8157 他们公司给力啊，说开发mir，这么快就能开始用了。。。wayland说了多少年了。。
<ofan> wayland烂尾了
<ofan> mir表示观望
<johann_> wayland才开始没几年啊，给点信心
<maplebeats> 没什么信心了。。。要是13.10够稳定的话，我就换回linux，不然。继续window7
 * alvin_rxg 买 i7, 8GB, 装 Windows，泡妞
<ofan> http://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/haskell/
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Learn haskell in Y Minutes
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 壕
<jarod_ch_> 多少年前就给笔记本赔了8g了
<ofan> 16G撸过
<jarod_ch_> ofan： 啥电脑配置
<ofan> jarod_ch_: i7,16g,ssd
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 豪^2
<alvin_rxg> 而且还是苹果
<jarod_ch_> 这就是地主了
<jarod_ch_> mac pro？
<ofan> mbp
<alvin_rxg> 我要买 13寸14寸的 ultrabook
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 壕^壕
<alvin_rxg> ultrabook 到现在还没看到16GB的……
<jarod_ch_> ofan：新版的macpro 好爽啊 像墓碑一样
<ofan> jarod_ch_: retina?
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 便宜啊，6、7百块钱搞定了
<ofan> 屏幕爽，配置不爽
<jarod_ch_> ofan：台式机 还没出的
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 欧元？
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 哦 macpro
<alvin_rxg> 就写代码来说，分辨率不重要…
<alvin_rxg> ofan: yo
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 重要
<ofan> alvin_rxg: yo鸟
<ofan> 字体看着舒服
<ofan> 对眼睛壕
<ofan> 我想把mac换成点阵的，办不到
<ofan> 这点还是linux壕
<jarod_ch_> 对眼睛好应该换成 kindle 的蝴蝶屏
<ofan> kindle响应太慢
<jarod_ch_> 屏幕啊
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<ofan> 理想屏幕就是retina
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 就是屏幕
<ofan> 墨水屏刷新一次要好久
<alvin_rxg> 平板的屏幕拆了装笔记本上……
<iMadper> e-ink屏幕当显示器, 太脑残了....
<iMadper> 不会有人能接受的....
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 一个基于pcap的软件移植到路由器可以运行不能工作(请问应该从哪里着手调试) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444956 我的路由器是mips-openwrt所以要用mips-gcc,我写了一个hello world的程序发送到路由器运行可以成功，应该gcc是木有问题的。 由于我的程序要用到libpcap，所以上网找了个
<^k^> pcap这个库，配置的时候用--host=mips-linux，配置成功，然后我修改Makefile的cc …
<Bainily> 请问我在使用vimdiff 合并文件的时候使用 dp复制当前光标到另外一边文件，可是为什么复制了左边所有内容到右边啊
<adam8157> maplebeats: 刚吃饭去了
<adam8157> Bainily: 你按了do而不是dp
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我也要吃！
<Bainily> 我是按dp
<adam8157> Bainily: 按错了 lol
<Bainily> 我想要把光标处的这1行，弄到右边，按了dp
<adam8157> Bainily: 没错
<Bainily> 但是复制的是左边光标处开始到文件下面的内容到右边
<Bainily> 而不是这一行
<Bainily> adam8157: 我只想复制光标处的这一行到右边，该用什么命令
<adam8157> Bainily: dp
<adam8157> Bainily: o 你是说单行啊 而不是单处不同
<adam8157> Bainily: yy,c-w l,p
<Bainily> adam8157: 恩，我说的是蛋行
<Bainily> 单行
<Bainily> 只能这样移动光标？？好麻烦
<Bainily> 我记得是可以用一个指令就可以啊
<hulu> Bainily: $
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Meowoo> knownbad, 贱身完了？
<Meowoo> 修产假的那个怎么不见过了？忙着照顾月子去了？
<Meowoo> 修=>休
<hulu> Bainily: shift+d,2p
<hulu> Bainily:0,shift+d,2p
<Meowoo> mpd音乐，其后台和前端之间是靠 socket 来通讯的么？
<Meowoo> mpc可以远程调用的么？
<Mayaer> adam8157: 你终于在了！！！
<adam8157> Mayaer: lol
<adam8157> Mayaer: 放假了?
<Mayaer> adam8157: 还木有！！
<Meowoo> Mayaer, ????
<Mayaer> adam8157: 还有半个月呢
<Meowoo> 和 amay 有啥关系
<Mayaer> Meowoo: 咋了？
<Mayaer> Meowoo: 不认识。。
<Meowoo> 以前有个和你名字有点像
<Meowoo> 额，我认错人了
<Mayaer> 酱紫
<Meowoo> 忽视我吧
<Mayaer> 我咋不知道
<Meowoo> 一女的
<Mayaer> 酱紫
<ofan> Mayaer: Meowoo 是猫叔
<Mayaer> ofan: 酱紫！！！
<Mayaer> Meowoo: 猫叔！！！！
<Meowoo> kde没电会将屏幕调暗
<Mayaer> Meowoo: 你丫多久没来了！！！
<Meowoo> 你认识我？
<Meowoo> ........................
<ofan> Meowoo: Mayaer 是maya
<Mayaer> 我擦，我玛雅啊！！！
<Mayaer> 当然认识！！！！
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 等等
<adam8157> 秋猫?
 * ofan 介绍完毕，匿了
<Mayaer> ofan: 你在干啥呢
<ofan> Mayaer: 无聊呢
<Mayaer> ofan: 好吧
<Mayaer> ofan: 呜呜，后天考物理了
<Mayaer> ofan: 书还是新的怎么破
<ofan> Mayaer: 把书卖了，吃一顿好的
<Mayaer> 可是那破书值不了钱啊！！
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于网络连接问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444957 请教下：ubuntu12.04 网络连接问题 ifconfig: eth0:link encap:以太网 inet地址：10.5.68.7 广播：10.5.68.255 掩码：255.255.255.0 up broadcast running multicast MTU:1500 跃点数：1 接收：555，错误0，丢弃296（这里出错了吗？什么原因） 发送
<^k^> ：100，错误0 接收字节：44.1KB 发送字节：14
<ofan> Mayaer: 那扔了，吃一顿好的
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<Mayaer> ofan: 可是还是要考试～  还是要挂科啊～
<ofan> Mayaer: 挂了再吃一顿好的哈
<Mayaer> ofan: 敢情我成吃货了。。。。
<Meowoo> Mayaer, http://imagebin.org/262977 我画的
<ofan> Meowoo: 有才啊
<Meowoo> ofan, 谢谢
<Mayaer> Meowoo: 这是你当年完成了没来得及给我吗。。。
<Meowoo> 额
<Mayaer> Meowoo: 很抱歉让你失望了。。。。我没有那么萌
<Meowoo> 你还记得额
<Meowoo> :)
<Mayaer> 那必须的
<Mayaer> 当时我说S型
<ofan> Meowoo: 大叔果然喜欢萝莉
<Meowoo> S?
<Mayaer> 然后你画廊个轮廓
<Mayaer> 我说不对
<bestwish> 终于看到你们了差点忘记这么频道。。
<Mayaer> 没想到你后来画了这个啊。。。。
<Meowoo> 关键是中国的女孩不好话
<Meowoo> 话=>画
<Mayaer> 我记得你上次说过你画完了，不过当时有事情，所以没发过来
<bestwish> 屌丝又在讨论美女
<Mayaer> 想不到你还留着
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 西方女孩的轮廓清楚，比较豪华
<bestwish> Meowoo: 还是去xvideos.com 上欣赏阿布。
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ xvideos.com)
<Meowoo> 好画
<Meowoo> 谁是阿布
<bestwish> 额打错了。我的意思是美女
<Mayaer> 好吧
<Mayaer> 先等会
<bestwish> 你们都不干别的啊。我都在csdn上看了半天了。
<Mayaer> 我去拉粑粑
<Meowoo> 额
<bestwish> Meowoo: 去吧
<Meowoo> 我得充电了
<Meowoo> bestwish, 你有啥好话题么
<bestwish> ofan: 你怎么还在啊
<ofan> bestwish: csdn没前途
<ofan> bestwish: 你想让我不在啊
<bestwish> Meowoo: 没有什么好话题啊
<ofan> 对老师很不敬
<Meowoo> bestwish, mpd 与 mpc 之间通过socket的么
<bestwish> ofan: 不是啊。
<Meowoo> bestwish, mpc能远程调用 mpd 么？
<bestwish> Meowoo: 我不认识。亲。
<bestwish> Meowoo: 我是新手
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 额
<ofan> Meowoo: 能
<Meowoo> ofan, 知道么
<Meowoo> ofan, 额，谢谢
<bestwish> ofan: 还是老师厉害。
<bestwish> ofan: hah .
<Meowoo> ofan, 貌似 mpd 像个远程调用
<ofan> bestwish: 推荐一部电影来看
<Meowoo> 有点像
<bestwish> ofan: 小时代。
<ofan> Meowoo: 就是socket
<bestwish> ofan: 主要是有美女
<ofan> bestwish: 换一个
<Meowoo> 额
<ofan> 美女哪没有
<Meowoo> 我下了，充电
<ofan> bestwish: 你老师是这么低俗的人么
<bestwish> ofan: 你还是去豆瓣电影上看吧。
<bestwish> ofan: 我想看电影都去豆瓣的
<bestwish> Mayaer: baiba
<ofan> 我就用豆瓣
<ofan> 豆瓣不好用
<bestwish> ofan: 所以啊。不知道看什么就看豆瓣影评就行。
<ofan> 豆瓣影评都扯淡的
<bestwish> ofan: 我一直在用豆瓣fm听歌。
<bestwish> ofan: 今天黄家驹死亡20周年。
<ofan> 哦
<bestwish> ofan: 记得上香
<bestwish> ofan: O(∩_∩)O~
<bestwish> ofan: 感觉不像工作的人。。
<bestwish> ofan: 我怎么感觉你没事做啊
<ofan> bestwish: 我这几天有时间
<ofan> 平常不怎么来
<ofan> bestwish: 这叫劳逸结合
<bestwish> ofan: 意思是我运气好认识你了白。嘻嘻
<ofan> bestwish: 嘻嘻 是女人用的
<bestwish> ofan: 我今天突然想起来有这个东西。然后我就上来了。
<bestwish> ofan: 你到底在哪里工作a
<ofan> bestwish: 人民医院
<bestwish> ofan: 不会吧。
<bestwish> ofan: 管理网站？
<Mayaer> ofan: 你都开始工作啦。。。
<bestwish> ofan: 还是检修后台。
<ofan> bestwish: 医院要个啥网站
<ofan> bestwish: 人民医院旁边的茶馆
<bestwish> ofan: 7医院怎么不需要。。可以骗人的啊
<bestwish> ofan: 茶馆旁边的场子。看门。
<ofan> Mayaer: 暑假工作
<ofan> bestwish: 茶馆还用看门，你当夜总会么
<bestwish> ofan: 暑假工作。还在学习？
<Mayaer> ofan: 酱紫
<bestwish> ofan: 怎么不用。高级茶馆。哈哈
<Mayaer> ofan: bestwish 是谁？  你认识？
<ofan> bestwish: 恩在茶馆学习
<ofan> Mayaer: 刚收的徒弟
<bestwish> Mayaer: 我是新来的哈哈他是我师傅
<Mayaer> ofan: 酱紫。。
<bestwish> ofan: 说好的教我泡妞的啊
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<ofan> bestwish: 你要是个女徒弟就好了
<bestwish> O(∩_∩)O~
<Mayaer> 他自己都没泡到吧？
<Mayaer> bestwish: 你确定你不是个受。。。。
<bestwish> Mayaer: 我是学j2ee的
<ofan> bestwish: 泡妞还用我教？
<bestwish> ofan: 玩笑啦。追我的很多的呼呼
<Mayaer> 啧啧
<ofan> bestwish: 不少是男的吧
<Mayaer> bestwish: 哪儿人啊～
<Mayaer> ofan: 哈哈哈   真相了
<bestwish> ofan: 喂你看过我照片的好么。
<Mayaer> 我木有！！
<bestwish> ofan: 我想搞基的么。
<Mayaer> 求照片！！
<ofan> bestwish: 说句实话吧
<Mayaer> 你不像，你就是= =
<bestwish> Mayaer:你一个男的想干嘛
<ofan> bestwish: 像
<bestwish> ofan: 中国不需要实话
<Mayaer> bestwish: 日。。。谁说我男的了！！、
<ofan> bestwish: Mayaer 是妹子
<bestwish> Mayaer: 额。。好吧。ofan你的菜来了。
<Mayaer> bestwish: 是个女的就变成 ofan的菜了。。
<Mayaer> bestwish: 你怎么看小时代这种电影 - -
<bestwish> Mayaer: 因为他是色狼。。充分的色狼。
<bestwish> Mayaer: 因为强大的快播。你懂的。
<Mayaer> ofan: 你怎么会收看小时代这种电影的徒弟，，，
<ofan> bestwish: 怎么说
<ofan> Mayaer: 我也才知道他看小时代
<Mayaer> ofan: 哈哈哈哈
<bestwish> ofan: 我是因为里面有美女好不好。
<Mayaer> bestwish: 你多大啊
<ofan> bestwish: 一口一个美女
<bestwish> Mayaer: 23了。。
<Mayaer> 擦。。。
<ofan> bestwish: 还说师傅色狼
<Mayaer> 在哪儿啊？
<bestwish> ofan: 刚刚有个美女师傅您好像很上心啊
<ofan> 北京？
<ofan> bestwish: 谁？
<Mayaer> 哪儿呢！！
<bestwish> Mayaer: 就要去北京了。
<bestwish> ofan: lucky
<Mayaer> bestwish: 酱紫
<bestwish> Mayaer: 恩呢。
<bestwish> Mayaer: 你呢。
<Mayaer> 在南京= =
<bestwish> Mayaer: 我现在正发愁老师呢。
<Mayaer> 我咋不认识一个叫lucky的呢
<Mayaer> 老师咋了。。。
<ofan> bestwish: 我哪很上心了？
<bestwish> Mayaer: 因为我要学习。。
<Mayaer> = =
<bestwish> Mayaer: 我要实习了。
<Mayaer> 学习什么
<bestwish> Mayaer: java
<Mayaer> 酱紫
<ofan> bestwish: 你这样给我戴帽子我还怎么教你
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<ofan> bestwish: lucky是臭腐女，我怎么能看得上
<bestwish> ofan: 师傅我错了。
<bestwish> ofan: 那您那么上心。。。O(∩_∩)O~
<ofan> bestwish: 你丫自己去看记录
<bestwish> http://imagebin.org/262950
<ofan> 上心毛啊
<bestwish> Mayaer: 这是地址
<bestwish> ofan: eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<bestwish> ofan: 你说什么就是什么。。~~~~(>_<)~~~~
<iDracaena> 求问知道R里面import一个png做在plot里得教程……
<ofan> bestwish: 真的？
<bestwish> ofan: 你说呢。
<bestwish> ofan: 你先给人家解决问题
<ofan> 不会R
<bestwish> iDracaena: 问ofan
<ofan> bestwish: 还会指挥你师傅了？
<bestwish> ofan: 我是告诉人家谁会。。
<iDracaena> ofan: 求教～～
<bestwish> ofan: 要是没人理。多不好啊。
<iDracaena> bestwish: 谢谢～～
<Mayaer> 哇
<Mayaer> 还真给呀
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<bestwish> Mayaer: 怎么了。
<ofan> iDracaena: 不会R...
<bestwish> Mayaer: 我有单纯了。
<iDracaena> ofan: 我装了png package……
<iDracaena> ofan: @.@
<bestwish> Mayaer: 他们都看了啊。。
<ofan> iDracaena: 去专门的频道问吧
<ofan> 这里主要是linux和扯淡
<iDracaena> o
<iDracaena> ofan: 这里人气旺盛得说～
<bestwish> ofan: 师傅你让人家桑心了。
<iDracaena> ofan: anyway, thx all the same
<ofan> iDracaena: np
<ofan> bestwish: 你妹，废话真多
<bestwish> ofan: 你要是教我。我就不说了。
<ofan> bestwish: 废话多不利于学习
<Mayaer> bestwish: 没啥
<ofan> bestwish: 教什么
<bestwish> ofan: 谨遵师傅教导
<bestwish> ofan: 教我java
<bestwish> ofan: 不是教。是带。。。
<Mayaer> 唉~
<Mayaer> 复习物理去
<Mayaer> 桑心~
<ofan> Mayaer: 咋了
<bestwish> Mayaer: 为什么是物理
<bestwish> Mayaer: 大学我就没见过物理书是什么。
<Mayaer> 因为后天要考试了!!
<Mayaer> 呜呜!!
<bestwish> Mayaer: 恭喜你。。。
<ofan> Mayaer: 没事
<bestwish> Mayaer: 我期末就考两科。。。O(∩_∩)O~
<ofan> bestwish: 你还是抓紧时间学吧
<bestwish> ofan: 好的。。
<ofan> bestwish: 你j2ee做什么，web?
<bestwish> ofan: 是的啊。
<bestwish> ofan: web后台
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 如果是科幻物理，我可以教你
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 啥是科幻物理...
<ofan> bestwish: 写吧
<ofan> bestwish: 先配置个开发环境
<bestwish> ofan: Struts2+Spring+Hibernate
<bestwish> ofan: 这个我会的师傅
<ofan> tomcat什么的
<bestwish> ofan: 好了。不扯了。我背司法去了
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 时间可以重新写。空间可以用能量节点进行创建
<bestwish> ofan: 早点休息啊
<zhuifeng> ofan: 你是专门做java的吗？
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 不明觉厉...
<ofan> zhuifeng: 不是..
<bestwish> ofan: 不是。
<zhuifeng> java不是有jboss
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ ..好吧，你去复习，我看AV
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 擦
<bestwish> zhuifeng: 你懂这方面。？
<Mayaer> 你怎么又看AV
<zhuifeng> bestwish: 不懂啊
<Mayaer> 天天撸,不怕灰飞烟灭啊
<bestwish> zhuifeng: 还以为你懂。。还以为又有老师了。
<zhuifeng> jboss是lgpl协议发布的，
<zhuifeng> 所以不用担心这个项目会死
<miemiekurisu> iMadper, 4.0之前android的续航确实不匝地
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 因为你不在我身边
<miemiekurisu> zhuifeng, jboss也有enterprise version
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 呜呜,好可怜的说
<miemiekurisu> 所以jboss有钱, 背后有redhat
<zhuifeng> miemiekurisu: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 嗯，下次我们视频，用 skype不用翻墙
<zhuifeng> miemiekurisu: kernel.org下面的图标就有redhat，linus拿人钱了
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你太吊丝了
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈
<miemiekurisu> zhuifeng, 很简单, communication version上应用要自己负责任, 用出什么事没有vendor给你背黑锅
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 好久没上Skype了都
<miemiekurisu> 就这么简单
<zhuifeng> miemiekurisu: 那是当然，自己负责
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 嗯
<miemiekurisu> 所谓的enterprise versión没什么, 无非就是可以找vendor背黑锅而已
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 你今年多大了来着
<zhuifeng> miemiekurisu: 不过你要是用商业版的出了问题亏了钱，有人赔么
<miemiekurisu> 而且就算出了什么事,比如系统挂了,kernel crash, 也不是自己的责任
<Mayaer> 得有二十七八了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 差叁年而立
<miemiekurisu> zhuifeng, 不会赔, 只不过领导的乌纱帽不会丢而已
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 那还行哈..
<miemiekurisu> 厂商自然有一套说法
<zhuifeng> miemiekurisu: ……
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 咋还没找女盆友~
<miemiekurisu> 所以赔偿想也不用想
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 呵呵
<miemiekurisu> 只不过和领导的乌纱帽有关
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 不行找基友也行
<Mayaer> cy
<miemiekurisu> zhuifeng, 不就这么回事么
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 我说话太直白了，找不到
<zhuifeng> miemiekurisu: ..
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不喜欢
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯嗯，捡肥皂什么的最有爱了～
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 是太吊丝，直接暴露了
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 擦，就因为说话直白找不到。。。
<Mayaer> ofan: 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ .. T T
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ... ...
<miemiekurisu> zhuifeng, 你以为vendor和原厂都是用来干嘛的, vendor都是背黑锅的, 原厂都是用来证明不是领导的责任,维保都是用来降低项目经理的技术水平的
<miemiekurisu> zhuifeng, 要不然数据库我用个mysql communication version的集群不也照样跑应用, 哪个功能缺失了?
<miemiekurisu> 为啥一定要用oracle?
<miemiekurisu> 告诉我为什么?
<zhuifeng> miemiekurisu: 这些是政府部门干的事。。
<CyrusYzGTt> miemiekurisu§ 太阳 被 甲骨文 收购了
<zhuifeng> sun 是个伟大的公司
<miemiekurisu> mysql和pgSQL集群的性能比oracle能差多少,我是不太相信的
<miemiekurisu> zhuifeng, 所有企业都是这样的
 * Mayaer 我要去看物理啦
 * Mayaer 88
<miemiekurisu> zhuifeng, 第一从责任上考虑, 再有就是从维护成本上考虑
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 88 miss you
<zhuifeng> miemiekurisu: 淘宝不就是mysql
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: :P
<miemiekurisu> zhuifeng, 废话, 淘宝找了多少人做订制做运维?
<miemiekurisu> zhuifeng, 维护成本
<zhuifeng> miemiekurisu: ..
<zhuifeng> miemiekurisu: oracle也挺贵的
<miemiekurisu> zhuifeng, 我买oracle, 每年出20万做个维保就行了
<miemiekurisu> zhuifeng, 如果找vendor做维保那更便宜
<ofan> miemiekurisu: 确实有一定差距
<miemiekurisu> 淘宝不但自己维护mysql,而且还自己做订制, 那得多少人多少钱
<zhuifeng> miemiekurisu: 这样啊..
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04网络连接问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444958 请教下：ubuntu12.04 网络连接问题 ifconfig: eth0:link encap:以太网 inet地址：10.5.68.7 广播：10.5.68.255 掩码：255.255.255.0 up broadcast running multicast MTU:1500 跃点数：1 接收：555，错误0，丢弃296（这里出错了吗？什么原因）
<^k^>  发送：100，错误0 接收字节：44.1KB 发送字节：14
<miemiekurisu> zhuifeng, 然后最多自己养个DBA,天天看着数据库就行了,一般的东西优化优化,改进改进,这样一年也就花个40万,
<miemiekurisu> zhuifeng, 如果用开源的东西,自己要担负运维成本, 更重要的是领导要担责任
<zhuifeng> miemiekurisu: 。。很现实哦
<miemiekurisu> 开源的东西上面不都有一行声明么, 不对自己的东西负任何责任,
<miemiekurisu> 当然有些东西, 你要是出钱它也提供技术支持
<zhuifeng> gpl嘛。
<miemiekurisu> 那我一样出钱 ,我不如买商业的
<zhuifeng> miemiekurisu: 钱都让甲骨文赚了
<zhuifeng> sun不会做生意啊
<miemiekurisu> 淘宝用mysql的问题就是业务已经到了oracle无法支撑淘宝交易量和交易频度的情况了
<miemiekurisu> 既然上千亿的生意都做了, 出个几亿用来自己搞一套订制运维体系算什么
<ofan> miemiekurisu: 当真？
<zhuifeng> miemiekurisu: 淘宝的mysql，也是gpl协议的
<miemiekurisu> 我翻过淘宝的开源项目那页面里的技术文档
<miemiekurisu> 至少他们自己是这么说的
<ofan> oracle不行换mysql?
<miemiekurisu> zhuifeng, IT当然是跟着业务走
<miemiekurisu> ofan, oracle不让你订制
<zhuifeng> miemiekurisu: 我是从某淘宝员工的博客上看到的
<ofan> miemiekurisu: 但oracle可以给你定制
<miemiekurisu> zhuifeng, 如果一年生意只有1个亿, 你出8000万找个团队订制和运维gpl的mysql? 你开啥玩笑
<miemiekurisu> ofan, 那价格就不是按CPU给你算的了
<miemiekurisu> ofan, 再说商业产品,oracle比你强势
<ofan> 现在mysql也是甲骨文的了
<zhuifeng> miemiekurisu: http://mysql.taobao.org/index.php/%E9%A6%96%E9%A1%B5
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ ti: 首页 - 淘宝数据库研发组
<ofan> miemiekurisu: 说性能不如mysql不太相信的
<miemiekurisu> ofan, 只要是gpl的,用的时候遵循gpl就可以了, 东家是谁并不重要
<zhuifeng> 遵循gpl就是要开放源代码
<miemiekurisu> ofan, 看你做什么用
<zhuifeng> 淘宝的mysql都给了patch_source_code
<miemiekurisu> 这就跟jetty和websphare比,没有可比性, 我要jetty就是看中它轻巧,可嵌入,节约资源;要websphare就是为了方便管理,还带重型的EJB容器
<miemiekurisu> 不就这么回事么
<miemiekurisu> 性能好坏都是相对的
<zhuifeng> 嵌入很牛诶
<nokia> ^k^: hello
<^k^> nokia:点点点.  20:40 
<nokia> ^k^: 183.235.99.176
<^k^> nokia, 183.235.99.176 广东省中山市 移动
<zhuifeng> ^k^: hellp
<zhuifeng> ^k^: hello
<miemiekurisu> zhuifeng, 所谓可嵌入, eclipse的help module不就是靠jetty嵌入进来展示的么
<^k^> zhuifeng, 你可以问一个问题的形式帮助吗？  20:41 
<zhuifeng> miemiekurisu: 不懂java..
<miemiekurisu> 资源占用极小的java容器
<^k^> zhuifeng:点点点.  20:41 
<miemiekurisu> …
<miemiekurisu> 好吧,我白说了
<miemiekurisu> 去打会儿SC2
<jiero> .
<jiero> 玩玩。
 * jiero 有被当成闺女了
 * jiero 被当作17~8岁
<zhuifeng> jiero: 你么
<ofan> jiero: 你就是闺女
<jiero> zhuifeng: 你知道我是男的么
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 嫁给我
<miemiekurisu> jiero, 男孩子也有"可爱的男孩子"和"普通的男孩子"之分
<October21> 罗姐好
<zhuifeng> miemiekurisu: 说的好
<ofan> miemiekurisu: 她是不可爱的女孩子
<zhuifeng> jiero: 很娘很自豪？
<miemiekurisu> ofan, 可爱的男孩子/帅气的女孩子
<jiero> zhuifeng: 。。。
 * jiero 是帅气的男孩子
<miemiekurisu> jiero, 这么可爱一定是男孩子
<ofan> 洗脸去
<miemiekurisu> jiero, 你说错了,应该是"这么帅气一定是女孩子"
<nokia> jiero: 罗姐跟我吧没有其他向你表白
<jiero> ofan: 然后自拍给我看
<jiero> 。。
<ofan> nokia: .....
<nokia> jiero: 的人
<jiero> nokia: 。
<jiero> miemiekurisu:  帅气的女孩子。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 现在还有能用的一键清理 kindle library的东西不？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 有
<jiero> gfrog_away: kindle library 你真的看完了几本书了吗？
 * jiero 大多数书只看了一半不到。。。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 新闻推送
<zhuifeng> kindle library是什么
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 然后呢？ 求链接
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 正在找呢
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。。。新闻推送啊。没用过
 * jiero 会越积越多。
 * jiero 所以不敢设置
<October21> 可以写脚本清啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: http://pepa.info/check-and-delete/ ?
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Your Kindle Library - Check and Delete
<gfrog_away> adam8157: cool
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你可以吧library关掉...
<zhuifeng> 亚马逊的东西？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 不要，还有些书啥的也用这个推呢
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 有2年的google reader推送要删 T_T
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ...
<zhuifeng> kindle libray可以免费看书？
<zhuifeng> 好高级哦，都是英文书……
<jiero> roylez 乐乐
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 自己想写一个kindle推新闻的东东，不过现在有现成的网站了，又懒得写了 =.=
<adam8157> gfrog_away: kindle4rss?
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 为毛要这么看...
<endle> 省眼睛
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 好玩儿
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 另外不爬床其实想不起来看新闻
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 嗯..
<jiero> gfrog_away: 雇你老婆每天帮你读新闻
<gfrog_away> jiero: so young so simple.
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。。。
 * adam8157 洗碗去
<zhuifeng> gfrog_away: 你说的是kindle设备吗
<gfrog_away> zhuifeng: .
<zhuifeng> gfrog_away: 说嘛
<jiero> adam8157: 阿当你才吃饭
<jiero> zhuifeng: kindle除了设备还有其他意思吗？
<zhuifeng> jiero: 我不知道有这种东西
<October21> kindle软件也可以推吧？
<zhuifeng> gfrog_away: 耗电怎么样
<October21> 客户端
<jiero> zhuifeng: ？什么东西？
<zhuifeng> jiero: kindle啊
<jiero> ？
<jiero> kindle不就是那个电子阅读器么
<zhuifeng> jiero: 没见过啊
<October21> 还有软件客户端
<zhuifeng> jiero: 耗电怎么样，能用多久
<jiero> zhuifeng: 自己查
<zhuifeng> jiero: 查到的，跟使用者的体验能一样么
<jiero> zhuifeng: 。你说呢
<October21> 我的kpw两周
<zhuifeng> October21: 电子墨水可以看视频吗
<endle> 我都差不多
<October21> zhuifeng: 刷新是个问题
<October21> 技术上可达到 也有成功的例子
<zhuifeng> 感觉就是普通屏幕啊，干嘛说是电子墨水
<October21> 不过一般人不会看视频
<endle> 我记得看不了吧
<endle> 刷新频率那么低
<zhuifeng> October21: 哦
<October21> zhuifeng: 像纸质书
<ofan> zhuifeng: 不是一般屏幕
<zhuifeng> ppi高
<jiero> zhuifeng: 你是 lucky 吧。。。
<October21> 效果和书差不多 不怎么伤眼睛
<zhuifeng> jiero: 不是
<gfrog_away> jiero: 假期的话一般都会这样，别计较，过一个月就好了。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 寒暑假。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 嗯？
<ofan> lucky是腐女
<zhuifeng> 212的ppi，不算高
<jiero> gfrog_away: 好吧
<October21> 118.186.70.27
<^k^> October21, 118.186.70.27 北京市 网联光通技术有限公司
<October21> zhuifeng: 说ppi高的是你吧？
<zhuifeng> October21: 我乱说
<October21> 比山寨机好多了
<jiero> zhuifeng:  特点是，在阳光下清楚，晒太阳时可以看书
<October21> 其实你多想了 他就一阅读器 主业也就看书
<zhuifeng> October21: 我手机218ppi
<zhuifeng> October21: 明白，这种东西很好，特制的
<jiero> 老版本的可以当音频播放器
<zhuifeng> 显示器跟手机的不一样，看起来不错
<zhuifeng> http://bbs.duokan.com/forum/thread-74079-1-1.html
<^k^> zhuifeng ... ⇪ KPW使用体验报告 - Kindle产品讨论区 - 多看论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<johann_> 聊天室里有火腿没有啊？
<jiero> 火腿？
<jiero> roylez香肠
<jiero> roylez 我买了咖啡和可可一起喝
<johann_> 业余无线电爱好者，这个不能吃
<jiero> 现在的火腿， 鸡皮+淀粉制作
<jiero> 中国式火腿哈
<October21> 什么是业余无线电爱好者？
<johann_> 我买了一个对讲机，还没呼号，想问一哈
<^k^> October21: define:业余无线电爱好者？ ITU对业余业务定义为“供无线电爱好者进行自我训练、相互通讯和技术研究的 <b>...</b> <b>业余无线电爱好者</b>系指经过正式批准的、对无线电技术有兴趣的人，其兴趣系个人 爱好 <b>...</b>
<zhuifeng> October21: 无线电嘛，高级哦
<jiero> yunfan: 有无线电爱好者了
 * jiero 要被雷劈了
<zhuifeng> 貌似不允许随便架设电台
<October21> 政府没管制无线电？
<October21> 我怀疑
<jiero> October21: wifi作为雷达
<johann_> 是啊，所以想要呼号啊
<jiero> johann_: 无线电有很大意义吗？
<johann_> 想在是黑台，只敢听，不敢叫
<zhuifeng> October21: 无线电容易被管控，政府查到你的信号，还以为你是间谍呢
<jiero> 直接用网络就是了
<johann_> jiero: 嗯，手机也是无线电啊，只不过频段是有运营商提供给你
<jiero> 那些真间谍，用网络足够了
<zhuifeng> 。。。
<geek_> 表示马上要考高频电路。之前写过一篇业余无线电的论文
<October21> 用网络那弄什么？ 现成的东西很多啊
<johann_> 我就是怕被抓啊，现在当个收音机用
<zhuifeng> johann_: 收听没事的。。
<geek_> 火腿分不同等级的
<geek_> 不同等级能使用的频道不同
<zhuifeng> geek_: 你通信工程的。。？
<geek_> 差不多，我电信的
<Relaed> 我家对面住着一个美国回来的科学怪人
<Relaed> 他的车库里面就是他的无线电工作间
<zhuifeng> Relaed: 很可能是间谍
<Relaed> zhuifeng: 不会吧....
<zhuifeng> Relaed: 搞无线电的，你想想。。
<Relaed> 嗯，也有可能，不过他的车库里面有好多其它仪器。。。。。。
<johann_> geek_: 求指教怎么申请呼号？
<Relaed> 一闪一闪的不明觉厉....
<geek_> 很好查的，无线电监管的有个巡逻车，平时到处跑，检测到信号有异常就会把你抓起来
<johann_> 那个叫监听站
<geek_> 要考试的
<geek_> 申请呼号
<Relaed> 反正我不觉得他敢在上海堂而皇之的搞这种事情吧。。。
<johann_> geek_: 4级答案我有啊
<zhuifeng> 中国貌似有27个业余电台的频道，政府给的
<johann_> geek_: 就是不知道现在还能不能申请到呼号了
<geek_> 可以啊
<geek_> 考过了就行
<geek_> 你到网上搜，教程一大把
<Relaed> 等到互联网瘫痪了，业余频道就很强了
<zhuifeng> geek_: 无线电很厉害的
<geek_> 以后跟世界各地的火腿联通，他们会给你寄联通卡片
<zhuifeng> 信号可以传几千公里
<October21> 我收过NHK VOA BBC
<johann_> 网上的信息都过时了，前天给四川无协打电话，作为一个四川人为听不懂他们的四川话感到很悲伤
<zhuifeng> johann_: ..
<zhuifeng> bbc..
<Relaed> 短波的?
<October21> 是啊
<October21> 质量差
<Relaed> BBC会报道很多看不到的
<Relaed> 哦，其实IRC也可以。如果懂日语请去 #ニュース速報@irc.2ch.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: irc.2ch.net (2ch@IRC) (@ 2ch.net)
<Relaed> 2ch的新闻汇总很厉害
<zhuifeng> 听不懂英文好悲伤。。
<October21> 我还用中波听到不少反共电台
<johann_> 我会一点点日语，不晓得能不能听懂，估计只听得懂一句话
<Relaed> 今天就有不少新闻
<October21> 晚上电磁波漂移
<void1> 蜻蜓fm连不上了…没发听广播真无聊
<zhuifeng> void1: 可以在网上听广播
<void1> zhuifeng, 蜻蜓fm就是一个网上听广播的手机app
<ofan> Relaed: 2ch不是竟发妹子裸照么
<zhuifeng> void1: 哦
<void1> 看来今天没办法，用浏览器fm忍吧...
<void1> ofan, 2ch是纯文本论坛o
<zhuifeng> void1: 你不是用xchat么
<void1> zhuifeng, 你不是看到了嘛？
<zhuifeng> void1: 电台一般都有mms地址的，可以用mplayer直接收听
<void1> 那要找地址，多麻烦
<johann_> 我用rhythmbox
<zhuifeng> void1: http://wenku.baidu.com/view/70c2b764caaedd3383c4d34e.html
<^k^> zhuifeng ... ⇪ 国内(网络)广播电台mms地址大全(500多台)_百度文库
 * adam8157 digg reader 收feed的频率略低... 
<adam8157> afk
<void1> 而且，最关键的是只能用pc听多麻烦
<johann_> 我用rhythmox添加过bbc的新闻，还能保存到本地
<Meowoo> Meowoo: hi
<ofan> Meowoo: ...
<Meowoo> quassel irc 不好用
<zhuifeng> void1: 手机听要流量的吧
<void1> zhuifeng, wifi啊
<zhuifeng> void1: 。。找个支持mms的app
<Meowoo> ofan: 再叫我一下
<ofan> 猫叔
<void1> zhuifeng, 刚才试了下，我一直用的app能连上了
<Meowoo> 我昵称额，我测试我的 irc
<ofan> Meowoo: 哦
<Meowoo> 不好用
<zhuifeng> void1: ..
<Meowoo> 不好用
<October21> 118.186.70.27
<October21> zhuifeng: 有什么电台？
<^k^> October21, 118.186.70.27 北京市 网联光通技术有限公司
<void1> zhuifeng, 你用的是什么irc client啊？
<void1> zhuifeng, 自己用库搞的？
<Meowoo> kde的irc客户端不好用
<zhuifeng> void1: irssi
<void1> 原来如此，irssi用lolIRC库的啊
<zhuifeng> void1: 不是，那个是我乱写的
<void1> 哦，那就说的通了
<zhuifeng> void1: ctcp信息可以自己改
<void1> 我记得irssi是纯c写的
<Meowoo> ggggg
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你借我的第二卷都是将路由的
<void1> 嘛...没事谁高兴去改啊
<Meowoo> quassel没有dcc额
<October21> zhuifeng: 有什么电台？
<Meowoo> 传不了文字
<zhuifeng> void1: irssi改ctcp很方便
<Meowoo> 错了，传不了文件
<zhuifeng> October21: 很多啊
<October21> 例如
<zhuifeng> http://wenku.baidu.com/view/70c2b764caaedd3383c4d34e.html
<October21> http://wenku.baidu.com/view/70c2b764ca│~
<^k^> October21 ... ⇪ 百度文库-信息提示
<October21> 对不起，该文档已被删除，无法查看
<zhuifeng> October21: 后面还有啊
<zhuifeng> http://wenku.baidu.com/view/70c2b764caaedd3383c4d34e.html
<^k^> zhuifeng ... ⇪ 国内(网络)广播电台mms地址大全(500多台)_百度文库
<nokia> October21: 百度文库有什么意义
<zhuifeng> October21: 晕，难道是丢包了
<nokia> October21: none 原创
<zhuifeng> 好多省的电台都有
<jusss> 本本64度
<jusss> 温度正常吗
<zhuifeng> jusss: 恩，我的78度
<zhuifeng> jusss: 现在68度了
<October21> zhuifeng: 我看了下
<zhuifeng> October21: 怎么样
<October21> 不是所有可用吧？
<October21> 很多失效
<zhuifeng> October21: 不知道诶，我们省的电台可以用
<jusss> zhuifeng: 哦
<October21> 我一直听cnr就之就去官网查网页代码
<October21> g cnr
<zhuifeng> October21: 找地址吗
<^k^> October21: cnr The <b>College of New Rochelle</b> was the first Catholic college for women in New York. In addition to our School of Arts and Sciences, we offer a School of New <b>...</b>
<October21> 嗯
<October21> 没法 用的是ms的技术只好找mms了
<October21> 不能直接听
<October21> 我刚才输入的ip就是电台的
<Meowoo> 大家都在用 ubuntu 13.04 么
<Meowoo> 有无用旧版本的
<zhuifeng> mms可以用mplayer播放
<October21> 我12.04.2
<October21> 可以啊
<October21> vlc也可以
<October21> rtsp mms均可
<jusss> g Sasha Grey
<October21> ffmpeg
<^k^> jusss: Sasha Grey <b>Sasha Grey</b> (born Marina Ann Hantzis; March 14, 1988) is an American actress, model, author, musician, and former pornographic actress. Throughout her adult  <b>...</b>
<Meowoo> 额，貌似不能升发行版额
<Meowoo> 我旧机器是 12.04,怎么都升不上去
<October21> ubuntu 不能滚
<jusss> 怎么最主要到写在了最后。。。
<zhuifeng> October21: 确实好多失效的
<Meowoo> 以前好像可以的
<October21> zhuifeng: 所以嘛 自己动手
<zhuifeng> mplayer也是调用ffmpeg的
<October21> 听cnr mms是ffmpeg
<October21> ASF file format detected
<October21> Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
<Meowoo> my input can work
<Meowoo> why
<zhuifeng> ==========================================================================
<zhuifeng> 正打开音频解码器：[ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
<zhuifeng> libavcodec version 53.61.100 (external)
<zhuifeng> AUDIO: 32000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 32.0 kbit/3.12% (ratio: 4000->128000)
<zhuifeng> 所选音频编解码器为：[ffwmav2] afm: ffmpeg (DivX audio v2 (FFmpeg))
<zhuifeng> ==========================================================================
<^k^> zhuifeng:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q23s
<Meowoo> i can't input chinese just now
<jusss> Pudge: glxinfo装上了
<Meowoo> i can input chinese just now
<Meowoo> bun now i can't
<jusss> Pudge: 然后？
<zhuifeng> ^k^: 你是机器人诶
<Meowoo> my input is crash?
<^k^> zhuifeng, 谢谢你告诉我，我的机器人诶。  21:58 
<Pudge> jusss: output?
<Meowoo> but my im icons on yet
<zhuifeng> ^k^: 这机器人碉堡了
<^k^> zhuifeng, 什么是“本”是指什么？  21:59 
<Pudge> ^k^: 想爸爸了么
<^k^> Pudge, 这是我的根本目的。  21:59 
<Pudge> 乖
<ofan> Pudge: ...
<zhuifeng> Pudge: 你写的啊
<jusss> Pudge: 你要grep啥？ glxinfo|grep ?
<ofan> Pudge: 你是 ^k^ 的爸爸，那 ikk- 是谁
<Meowoo> 其他程序可以输入中文，在irc里不行了，刚刚还可以的，咋回事
<Meowoo> 现在又行了
<Meowoo> 太怪异了
<Pudge> jusss: direct rendering
<Pudge> ofan: 还有ikk？
<Pudge> ofan: 没见过。。
<jusss> Pudge: direct rendering: Yes
<ikk-> 我也没见过
<Pudge> 。。
<ofan> Pudge: 他写的 ^k^
<ofan> Pudge: ikk- 你们俩难道...
<Pudge> jusss: 那驱动没问题
<ikk-> cd .irssi/scripts/autorun
<Pudge> jusss: 你用啥播放器
<ikk-> wget http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/usercount.pl
<ikk-> wget http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/nickcolor.pl
<ikk-> wget http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/usercount.pl
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ t: {长度=>2.00 B, "encoding"=>"deflate", "type"=>"text/x-perl"}
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: {"type"=>"text/x-perl", 长度=>5.25 kiB}
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ t: {长度=>2.00 B, "encoding"=>"deflate", "type"=>"text/x-perl"}
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: {"type"=>"text/x-perl", 长度=>3.83 kiB}
<ofan> wget youporn.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ youporn.com)
<Meowoo> ...
<ofan> 果然有后门
<Pudge> wget www.xvideos.com
<Meowoo> 弄个 rpc，然后在 irc 供人远程调用如何
<jusss> Pudge: 这跟播放器没关系吧？用浏览器下拉页面都有波纹，看视频有波纹
<zhuifeng> 那些地方台都说方言，擦
<Pudge> jusss: 什么破电脑，glxgear， 多少
<ofan> 还是喝可乐爽啊
<ofan> jusss: 你显卡有问题
<Meowoo> 喝可乐喝多了，会有问题
<October21> 我觉得用mplayer听收音机太大材小用
<Meowoo> October21: 用 radiotray
<ofan> Meowoo: 没问题
<Meowoo> October21: 你说的是手机么？
<October21> 电脑
<ofan> 说是有问题，都是伪科学
<Meowoo> 电脑的装 radiotray
<Meowoo> 说的是网络电台，还是啥的
<zhuifeng> October21: 不用mplayer用啥
<Meowoo> radiotray 听的是网络电台
<October21> 我以前用audacious 但总卡死
<Meowoo> 网络电台用 radiotray
<jusss> Pudge: server glx version string: 1.4
<jusss> server glx extensions:
<jusss> client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
<jusss> client glx version string: 1.4
<jusss> client glx extensions:
<Meowoo> 这个好用
<Meowoo> 网络电台用 radiotray
<Meowoo> 这个好用
<October21> audacious网络不好就容易死掉
<Pudge> jusss: 我问你fps多少
<jusss> ofan: i3自带到hd3000,还有个nvidia的低端独显
<Meowoo> October21: radiotray这个额
<jusss> Pudge: 怎么看？
<Pudge> glxgear
<zhuifeng> http://radiotray.sourceforge.net/
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ t: Radio Tray
<Meowoo> 又小巧，又无窗口，只有一 trayicon，保存电台，选就好
<Meowoo> 仓库有的额
<October21> Meowoo: 本质一样
<Meowoo> 如果单听网络电台的话，用这个就好
<zhuifeng> mplayer秒默全
<Meowoo> 方便额
<Meowoo> 我现在就用
<jusss> Pudge: 没这个指令，
<October21> 调用的解码器还是ffmpeg吧 毕竟是asf
<Meowoo> 没个窗口碍眼
<Pudge> jusss: 。。。怎么会没有
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: mplayer也没窗口
<jusss> Pudge: 安装说在mesa-utils这个包里，可是我安装了，还没
<Pudge> jusss: 装了mesa-util么
<jusss> Pudge: 装了
<Pudge> glxgears
<jusss> Pudge: 刚装，
<Pudge> glxge+tab
<Pudge> 怎么会没有
<October21> zhuifeng: 网络不好mplayer一样死
<zhuifeng> October21: C-c
<October21> 只不过不会卡住
<jusss> Pudge: 299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.701 FPS
<Meowoo> zhuifeng: 你不是要弄终端来起它么
<October21> 本身那个cnr mms最近不稳定
<Meowoo> zhuifeng: 我只说那个方便，启动后，就一个 trayicon
<Pudge> jusss: 60就没问题啊
<October21> ubuntu特有的indicate
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 方便管理播放列表么
<Meowoo> zhuifeng: 有额
<October21> 别的发行版不能用
<Pudge> jusss: xrandr 输出多少
<Meowoo> 有个列表的，事先保存电台，还可以分类
<Meowoo> 然后在菜单里选
<jusss> Pudge: 22832 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4566.244 FPS
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 有界面吗
<Pudge> jusss: optirun？
<October21> zhuifeng: 你什么发行版本
<Meowoo> 啥界面，不就是不要界面的么？设置有对话框
<zhuifeng> October21: gentoo
<zhuifeng> radiotray用了libmms
<October21> 那你就不能用indicate呢 那是ubuntu特有的
<October21> audacious估计也是
<Meowoo> 通过菜单来选电台，专用听电台的，和放音乐不同，要播放列表干嘛，又不是一首一首听。方便在菜单中选电台就行了额
<October21> 不稳定
<zhuifeng> dev-libs/libindicate 有这个
<Meowoo> 事先把喜欢的电台，放进去，要听的时候就选就好了
<Meowoo> 不过没有 proxy 支持就是了
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 额，依赖有点多
<Meowoo> 额，仓库直接装就好了额
<October21> ubuntu的unity开销太大 我现在用awesome wm
<ikk-> awesome +1
<Meowoo> awesome -10000
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: gentoo要编译的诶
<October21> Meowoo: 你是ubuntu 当然直接apt-get
<Meowoo> 额，你不在 ubuntu 额
<Meowoo> awesome 是怪兽
<zhuifeng> awesome麻烦
<zhuifeng> 全键盘不见得效率高
<October21> zhuifeng他没用ubuntu 所以不能使用indicate
<Meowoo> 我见到那配置文件就怕
<October21> zhuifeng: awesome对鼠标友好
<zhuifeng> October21: 恩，是
<October21> 可以进行不少操作
<October21> 也没什么不便
<zhuifeng> October21: 我从openbox改用kde了
<October21> 主要是unity下cpu开销大
<zhuifeng> October21: 渲染太多了
<Meowoo> October21: 我的小本跑不了 unity 却跑得了 kde，本来kde就一庞然大物，可知道unity有多吃资源了
<iMadper> miemiekurisu: 你看mx2和nexus4的渣渣续航能力, 就知道android4之后也不行了
<October21> 我本散热不好 就轻装上阵
<zhuifeng> October21: 我的散热也不好
<zhuifeng> October21: 编译的时候不拿电扇吹，能跑死机
<Meowoo> 本本散热不好，有个好处，看A片不用撸管，直接放在大腿就好
<miemiekurisu> iMadper, 没优化, 你说的神文,给个link
<miemiekurisu> iMadper, 我觉得还可以,至少我的SGS2升上4.1.2以后基本上撑16个小时没问题
<Meowoo> 有用手机跑 ubuntu desktop 版的么
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我安卓4，待机3、4天没问题
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 待机有p用
<miemiekurisu> 本身耗电这种东西,如果光从SoC上来说,功耗大家都一样
<October21> 我跑过lxde ubuntu 9.04
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 我装了
<Meowoo> 额，desktop额
<miemiekurisu> iMadper, iphone,你玩着玩着也基本就是4,5个小时没电
<miemiekurisu> 一样
<October21> 电源管理没 等死
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 什么手机能一直用好久
<Meowoo> kde有手机版的么
<miemiekurisu> Soc,屏幕,耗电都是这么多,固定的
<iMadper> miemiekurisu: 不是. iphone5 浏览网页, 9.5小时. mx2, 四小时多
<miemiekurisu> Meowoo, Qt emable?
<zhuifeng> qt是跨平台的
<Meowoo> 不知道额
<iMadper> miemiekurisu: 不止跟硬件有关系.
<October21> Meowoo: 有触屏版
<zhuifeng> kde就不知道了
<Meowoo> 有没有 kde 手机版，貌似kde有平板的
<miemiekurisu> 开玩笑,iphone5屏幕才多大
<Meowoo> 额
<iMadper> miemiekurisu: 我的笔记本, 用win7, 上网, 三个多小时, 用linux, 就两个小时
<iMadper> miemiekurisu: 同一台笔记本
<miemiekurisu> linux电源管理一向如此
<October21> powertop
<miemiekurisu> ACPI支持不好
<iMadper> miemiekurisu: 对呀, 所以说嘛, 不止跟硬件有关系
<miemiekurisu> 你不说我mac光上网,6小时
<iMadper> miemiekurisu: android的电源控制, 不如iphone, 你得承认.
<miemiekurisu> 4.2以后就不一样了
<miemiekurisu> 实际是4.1.2以后
<miemiekurisu> android平台广告比较多
<miemiekurisu> 广告才是耗电大户
<Meowoo> 我的 kde 把所有特效都关了，只开混合，跑得还挺顺
<miemiekurisu> 系统层面上来说,我那个华为.1700毫安,基本打电话发微信,挂QQ,上网差不多可以撑2天
<miemiekurisu> 因为我基本不开别的程序
<iMadper> miemiekurisu: http://tech.weiphone.com/2012-11-06/Fans_think_twice_Nexus_poor_endurance_535067.shtml
<miemiekurisu> 如果不开QQ,可以撑3天
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 粉丝三思：Nexus 4续航能力不佳 Nexus 4,续航,手机 锋科技,不一样的科技新闻_WeiPhone威锋网
<miemiekurisu> …微锋文我都懒得看
 * iMadper 续航很好啊。我一天充三次。
<miemiekurisu> N4确实比较水
<Meowoo> iMadper: 我比你多，每天4,5次
<miemiekurisu> 估计有设计问题,比如SOC太耗电之类的
<miemiekurisu> 典型的日韩风格
<miemiekurisu> 日韩的手机,电池小,性能强,因为日本人基本都是上班插着充电的
<miemiekurisu> 他们所谓的续航,就只要撑过上班下班这2-3个小时的高频使用时间就行了
<miemiekurisu> 所以日剧韩剧里,经常发生手机没电的狗血剧情
<iMadper> miemiekurisu: 日本人不出差, 不用见客户?
<miemiekurisu> iMadper, 不然要几块电池板干什么?
<miemiekurisu> iMadper, 出差见客户, 一开始就选择功能机了
<iMadper> miemiekurisu: ... ...
<miemiekurisu> 这跟需求有关
<iMadper> http://www.dospy.com/news/fresh/lg/2012-12-13/19265.html
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 表现平庸 谷歌Nexus 4电池续航能力测试报告 - dospy智能手机网 塞班 安卓Android 苹果iPhone 微软WP8 新闻 软件 游戏 下载
<miemiekurisu> 我如果是出差见客户的工作,我直接选择nokia1001了,续航至少半个月
<October21> 114.243.111.113
<miemiekurisu> 顺便一提,我的华为是双卡双模的
<miemiekurisu> 还能撑2天
<miemiekurisu> 基本续航在50小时
<miemiekurisu> N4是有续航问题
<miemiekurisu> 公认的
<iMadper> mx2还不如n4
 * iMadper 看上的两个android机器都有续航问题...
<jusss> ofan: 刚才我的fps竟然有4000
<jusss> ofan: 然后直接死机了
<iMadper> jusss: fps = fuck per second
<iMadper> jusss: 你的频率很高, 女生都会喜欢你的
<jusss> iMadper: 都死机了，喜欢有什么用
<ofan> 鸡毁人亡
<iMadper> jusss: 死鸡了? 那步行了...
<iMadper> ofan: lol~
<jusss> iMadper: 怎么在关掉kms里的nouveau?
<iMadper> ofan: 鸡毁人未亡, 更惨.
<iMadper> jusss: nouveau是啥? nvidia的那个狗屁驱动?
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> jusss: 卸载不行吗?
<jusss> iMadper: 独显是个坑
<iMadper> jusss: 我早知道呀~
 * iMadper take a shower
<jusss> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.098 FPS
<jusss> 299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.703 FPS
<jusss> 299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.703 FPS
<jusss> 299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.703 FPS
<jusss> 299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.704 FPS
<zhuifeng> October21: 在么
<October21> 在
<zhuifeng> October21: http://bfq.cnr.cn/zhibo/flash/playerYH.swf 像这样的怎么找真实地址
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ ti: {长度=>329.23 kiB, "type"=>"application/x-shockwave-flash"}
<October21> 我试试
<October21> mms://cdnmms.cnr.cn/cnr001
<October21> cnr的广播是末尾数字变
<October21> 1中国之声2经济3音乐9文艺
<zhuifeng> October21: 哦
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-06-27 trunk 41681) [i686-linux] 
<zhuifeng> October21: 播放不了啊
<zhuifeng> 无解析网络名用于 AF_INET6：cdnmms.cnr.cn
<zhuifeng> 正在解析 cdnmms.cnr.cn 用于 AF_INET...
<zhuifeng> 正在连接到服务器 cdnmms.cnr.cn[220.194.195.6]：80...
<zhuifeng> 读取失败。
<zhuifeng> 未找到媒体流以处理 URL mms://cdnmms.cnr.cn/cnr001
<October21> 不可能 我现在就是用mplayer弄
<October21> 现在官网改成flash 而且可以在linux下用
<October21> 估计只能用嗅探工具
<adam8157> Since February 25, 2009 you have read a total of 277,028 items.
<October21> 以前是mms流 所以可以直接看源码
<iMadper> adam8157: 拜阿蛋神!
<zhuifeng> October21: 用firebug找到了ip，不过不知道是不是mms
<October21> 看看
<October21> zhuifeng: 你还可以去一些电台收集的网站
<zhuifeng> October21: rtmpcnr001.cnr.cn 58.218.200.56:80
<October21> http://www.fifm.cn/index.htm
<^k^> October21 ... ⇪ 广播电台在线收听(FIFM.CN) - 好爱收音机
<October21> 在这个网站查mms地址
<jusss> adam8157: 我grub-install /dev/sda 可是为啥连rescue都进不去
<zhuifeng> October21: 恩
<jusss> adam8157: 开机时只有一个光标在哪一闪一闪，其它什么也没有，连grub2的rescue都进不去
<October21> zhuifeng: 你怎么看到ip的 我有firebug但不会用
<adam8157> jusss: 没有指定root或者boot所在
<adam8157> --boot-directory
<adam8157> afk
<jusss> adam8157: grub-install --boot-directory=/boot/mygrub/ /dev/sda
<jusss> adam8157: 我设置boot directory了
<zhuifeng> October21: 最上面，点网络那个
<iMadper> jusss: grub1?
<zhuifeng> October21: 就能看到网页在不停的get
<jusss> iMadper: grub2
<iMadper> jusss: 你不是有uefi吗? 可以不要grub的.
<jusss> iMadper: 明明设置了boot directory和指定了硬盘，可是连rescue都进不去
<jusss> iMadper: 我不会efi
<iMadper> jusss: grub你就会?
<jusss> iMadper: 我要msdos的，可是wiki上说efi要gpt,你说可以efi msdos，可是我没从网上搜到这方面的文章，我现在就像bios msdos
<iMadper> jusss: modprobe dm-mod && grub-install --target=i386-pc --recheck --debug --force /dev/sda
<iMadper> jusss: 自己去看uefi的标准去
<iMadper> jusss: uefi spec 第三章里面写了
<jarod_ch_> jusss: grub-install  --root-directory=/boot/ /dev/sda
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/40855554/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 有谁看过完整的一部爱情动作片？
<adam8157> jusss: boot-dir 当然是指向boot目录的
<adam8157> iMadper: 他boot啥分区你都没问就不要grub... 大部分的uefi firmware现在只支持fat32的...
<iMadper> adam8157: 插一个u盘上去, 就行了
<adam8157> iMadper: 诲人不倦
<iMadper> adam8157: uefi firmware本来就是fat32
<jusss> adam8157: 我现在每次启动都得用u盘。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 别的貌似都没要求支持...
<adam8157> iMadper: 乖, 是必须支持fat32, 不是说只能支持fat32
<iMadper> adam8157: 对呀, 我是这个意思..
 * iMadper <iMadper> adam8157: 别的貌似都没要求支持...   就是这个意思..
<adam8157> iMadper: "就是"可是充要哦
<iMadper> adam8157: 我错... 后来想补充的...
<adam8157> iMadper: 他有可能没单独分boot 我的意思是
<jusss> adam8157: 那我grub-install --boot-directory=/boot/ /dev/sda?
<October21> zhuifeng: 我记起来了
<adam8157> jusss: 是这样
<iMadper> adam8157: 可能的解决办法是, 1. 重新分区  2. 常年插个u盘
<jusss> adam8157: 嗯，
<adam8157> iMadper: fallback到legacy好了...
<October21> zhuifeng: 是查看页面元素 里的媒体 就会看到mms rtps地址
<zhuifeng> October21: ..
<zhuifeng> October21:看看
<iMadper> adam8157: fallback的行为是未定义的吧?
<October21> zhuifeng: 对于flash的话我就不知道了
<October21> zhuifeng: 我对网络一窍不通
<adam8157> iMadper: 嗯? 我是说用回普通bios好了
<iMadper> adam8157: 没看到对fallback的行为有定义, 至少uefi spec 的第三章里面没有.
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 好吧...
<October21> zhuifeng: 我是用火狐查的
<iMadper> adam8157: 普通bios, grub, 怎么会出问题....
<iMadper> adam8157: 我从来都需要指定target....
<ofan> jusss: 你还没搞定。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 乖啊, 还看起spec了. 他装到优盘上了呗
<jusss> adam8157: grub2怎么有的是root directory有的是boot directory?
<jusss> ofan: 没
<iMadper> adam8157: 那天打印了第三章来看.
<zhuifeng> October21: flash那个找不到
<iMadper> adam8157: 讲启动管理的
<adam8157> jusss: root指定到/ boot指定到/boot 都可以, 推荐指定boot, man里都不写root哪个选项了
<jusss> adam8157: 我现在每次都是用u盘上的grub2启动内核镜像启动系统
<October21> zhuifeng: 我的火狐可以在http://www.fifm.cn查
<^k^> October21 ... ⇪ 广播电台在线收听(FIFM.CN) - 好爱收音机
<Meowoo> ofan: qt5的主题还没出额
<adam8157> jusss: 总之装下就好了
<Meowoo> ofan: 现在搞得 qt 有俩中 style
<roylez> adam8157: freemind的主页似乎被盾了
<October21> 前提是你点击过那个电台
<ofan> Meowoo: 啥
<adam8157> roylez: 让你free
<ofan> qt5都转qml了吧
<jusss> adam8157: man里现在没root,那还有root directory这个参数吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 当然有
<October21> zhuifeng: 在那个网站可以查cnr
<Meowoo> qt style额，qt4和qt5，qt4不能用于qt5
<ofan> Meowoo: 哦
<jusss> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> jusss: loader的东西问我没错, 放100个心
<ofan> Meowoo: 很快都转到qt5了吧
 * iMadper 谁写过jenkins插件?!
<zhuifeng> October21: fifm收不到电台
<iMadper> adam8157: jenkins能问你不?
<October21> zhuifeng: 其实我想过查龙卷风收音机的地址数据
<jusss> adam8157: 那怎么关闭kms里的nouveau
<adam8157> iMadper: 拜Java Guru
<Meowoo> ofan: 还有一般的控件的额，不过 默认也算看得去，不选以前默认的就一win95
<iMadper> adam8157: 我用的ruby!!!!!
<ofan> Meowoo: 应该很快就有了
<Meowoo> 只是现在有两套
<adam8157> jusss: kernel option: nomodeset
<October21> zhuifeng: 你什么浏览器
<Meowoo> 额
<ofan> Meowoo: 我记得最近看，qt5有新主题啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 我到现在还保持着, 没有写过一行java的记录
<zhuifeng> zhuifeng: firefox
<jusss> adam8157: 不能每次都在启动时nouveau.modeset=0?
<adam8157> iMadper: 拜Java Guru
<iMadper> adam8157: 你妹!
<zhuifeng> October21: firefox
<ofan> Meowoo: 最新版的
<roylez> adam8157: http://bling.github.io//blog/2013/06/02/unite-dot-vim-the-plugin-you-didnt-know-you-need/#comment-919769841
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: Unite.vim, The plugin you didn't know you need - bling on software development
<Meowoo> ofan: 有的就默认的吧，只是暗色的
<ofan> jusss: 写grub配置文件
<adam8157> jusss: 为毛不可以 改grub配置文件
<October21> zhuifeng: 你先选中播放 再查
<ofan> grub-mkconfig
<jusss> adam8157: 哦，我现在每次都这样
<zhuifeng> October21: 播放不了
<Meowoo> 问题，以前有 qtconfig4，现在没有 qtconfig5
<October21> zhuifeng: 播放不了也可以查
<October21> zhuifeng: 我的有就个也不能播放
<Meowoo> 主题貌似要不在程序里手动指定，要不要 app -style style
<adam8157> roylez: 猛一看名字还以为多个vim间通信的, 结果是个bundle, 失望
<ofan> Meowoo: qtconfig用处不大
<Meowoo> 可以设主题额
<ofan> Meowoo: 主题可以自己设置啊
<October21> zhuifeng: 这是微软的技术 播放不了正常
<Meowoo> 现在kde的设置也影响不了qt5的程序，还是只设qt4的
<ofan> 每个平台版本弄个默认风格就好了，全局设置没太大意义
<zhuifeng> ofan: kde的设置对virtualbox没用。。qtconfig修改的不能保存
<jusss> adam8157: 我的屏幕看视频或看网页滑动下拉时有直线的透明道道
<zhuifeng> October21: 我研究下
<Meowoo> ofan: 在程序里设？这个不好额，风格不统一
<jusss> adam8157: 重装了xserver-xorg-video-intel还是这样
<ofan> zhuifeng: kde用自己的设置
<jusss> adam8157: 看电影时也有，
<adam8157> jusss: 你到底啥显卡
<jusss> adam8157: intel i3的hd3000
<roylez> adam8157: 你没仔细看
<zhuifeng> October21: 找到了
<Meowoo> firefox站资源比chrome的低额
<jusss> adam8157: 还有个nvidia 的GeForce 610M
<Meowoo> 不过运行 javascript，确实firefox比chrome慢
<October21> zhuifeng: 可以吧 虽然很笨的方法
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯 不是bundle, 只是提供那些功能.
<zhuifeng> ofan: kde的设置不是对所有qt程序都起作用的
<zhuifeng> October21: 好方法
<October21> 笨方法
<ofan> Meowoo: 那肯定的
<adam8157> roylez: 开篇就说是个小白看的了... 不过它提到的那几个插件值得看看
<Meowoo> 额
<ofan> chrome多进程的，肯定要占用资源多些，v8用空间换了不少速度
<Meowoo> kde 自带的浏览器上不了 g+，google直接排斥它
<roylez> adam8157: 有没有好的mindmapping软件，不要freemind，那个java的好恶心
<ofan> Meowoo: 那是js引擎不行
<adam8157> roylez: ... 我不用这些东西
<adam8157> roylez: 靠人脑的路过
<Meowoo> 用kde自带的浏览器上 g+，google直接提示不在支持这个浏览器，提示用chrome,firefox,ie,sa..,
<iMadper> roylez: abiword
<Meowoo> adam8157: 靠直觉的路过
<iMadper> roylez: xmind
<October21> zhuifeng: 中广的都是最后的数字该 你自己试试 有几十个
<zhuifeng> October21: 恩
<October21> 地方台没多少意思
<Meowoo> October21: 给个银河相声台的地址
<October21> 还有是0开头 比如010  019
<Meowoo> 以前我知道，现在新机器，懒得再找
<October21> Meowoo: 你按cnr的播放顺序试试
<Meowoo> 什么 cnr
<October21> 笨的方法
<October21> http://www.cnr.cn/
<^k^> October21 ... ⇪ 中国广播网
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 谢了
<October21> 现在他的版面变了 不好查列表
<jusss> adam8157: 我记得root-directory好像是直接把stage 1.5的那些东西写入root-directory里面的./boot/grub里面吧，但boot-directory好像没写stage 1.5的那些东西进入boot directory
<October21> 而且换flash了
<October21> 不好查
<adam8157> jusss: 要写的
<adam8157> jusss: 你命令行咋写的?
<jusss> adam8157: grub-install --boot-directory=/boot/mygrub/ /dev/sda
<roylez> iMadper: xmind可以写公式吗？
<jusss> adam8157: mygrub/是空的
<zhuifeng> 那个flash每隔几秒获取一次数据
<adam8157> jusss: 你个渣渣, 让你别跟那个, boot指定到boot, 跟个mygrub干啥
<jusss> adam8157: grub-install --root-directory=/boot/ /dev/sda, /boot/boot/grub有core.img
<jusss> adam8157: 我想看看boot写不写
<adam8157> jusss: 你能不能--boot-directory=/boot
<jusss> adam8157: 好像boot没写，root会写
<adam8157> jusss: 还有一种可能就是你的grub2版本不支持boot选项
<jusss> adam8157: grub-install (GRUB) 1.99-27+deb7u1
<adam8157> jusss: 那你就root-directory=/ 啊, root指定root, 你跟个boot干啥
<adam8157> grub-install (GRUB) 2.00-14
<jusss> adam8157: man grub-install里没root-directoy，只有boot-directory
<adam8157> jusss: 隐藏技能
<iMadper> roylez: 啥叫公式...
<jusss> adam8157: 那我试试grub-install --root-directory=/home /dev/sda
<adam8157> jusss: 为毛跟个home啊!!!
<jusss> adam8157: 验证可以随便写stage 1.5
<jusss> adam8157: /home/ doesn't look like an EFI partition.
<jusss> Installation finished. No error reported.
<jusss> adam8157: 神奇。。。
<iMadper> jusss: --target=i386-pc
 * adam8157 我很捉急
<jusss> iMadper: 我再试试
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<roylez> iMadper: equation
<iMadper> adam8157: 先去掉home
<iMadper> roylez: 更不懂了.
<iMadper> roylez: xmind我也没用过
<roylez> iMadper: 帽子交出来
<iMadper> roylez: 我只是告诉你有.
<iMadper> roylez: 找 adam8157 要呀... 我地位低, 不敢乱给.
<adam8157> iMadper: 我又没有
<adam8157> ei?
<iMadper> adam8157: 大大的@...
<adam8157> iMadper: http://i.imgur.com/kdHahtN.jpg
<jusss> iMadper: Unrecognized option `--target=i386-pc'
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<iMadper> jusss: .... ....
<iMadper> jusss: 你用的upstream的grub?
<jusss> iMadper: 不知道，wheezy自带的
<jusss> adam8157: 这个grub版本是不是有点神奇？
<jusss> 重启下试试
<iMadper> adam8157: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTg1ODIyMDg4.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 海阔天空—Metro—音乐—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<jusss> adam8157: grub-install --boot-directory=/boot/ /dev/sda还是启动不了，看来好像是我的grub版本有问题
<jusss> 难道我需要手动分个fat32分区，然后grub安装进去？
<iMadper> jusss: bios的话, 不用fat32
<jusss> iMadper: 我都分不清我的grub2是grub-pc还是grub-efi
<jusss> iMadper: grub-install --root-directory=/home/ /dev/sda竟然提示 /home/ doesn't look like an EFI partition
<jusss> iMadper: 还有Unrecognized option `--target=i386-pc`
<iMadper> jusss: 所以, 我刚才让你加上 --target=i386-pc
<jusss> iMadper: Unrecognized option, grub2说
<iMadper> jusss: 因为, 我记得听lxiang说过, grub2是不支持uefi的, 有一系列的补丁, 但是没有被上游merge
<jusss> iMadper: 那查我的这个grub2版本是什么东东吗？grub-install (GRUB) 1.99-27+deb7u1
<iMadper> jusss: 鬼知道
<jusss> iMadper: 都提示/home/ doesn't look like an EFI partition，这说明grub2应该能支持efi
<iMadper> jusss: 我记得lxiang说的是不支持. 可能我记错了
<jusss> iMadper: 我是不是应该下个grub legacy
<ofan> grub不是有支持efi的版本么
<iMadper> jusss: syslinux?
<jusss> iMadper: 就是grub legacy呀
<ofan> grub1
<iMadper> imtxc: 我说, 考虑下syslinux?
<jusss> ofan: 装grub legacy需要卸载grub2不
<ofan> jusss: 要，这两个应该是冲突的
<jusss> ofan: 哦
<ofan> jusss: 不过我预计结果还是你搞不定
<jusss> ofan: ...
<jusss> ofan: 为啥我就这么倒霉
<ofan> jusss: 天意
<jusss> ofan: efi 独显 4k扇区硬盘
<ofan> jusss: 我也帮不了你
<jusss> ofan: 就不能给我个不用折腾的好硬件吗
<ofan> jusss: ä¹°mac
<ofan> 0折腾
<jusss> ofan: 用osx?
<ofan> jusss: 还能用啥
<jusss> ofan: mac装win7
<jusss> ofan: 装ubuntu
<ofan> jusss: 可以，不过何必呢
<jusss> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> jusss: 可以双系统
<ofan> 单装ubuntu/win你100%搞不定
<ofan> mac的uefi跟标准不太一样
<jusss> 嗯，一定搞不定
<iMadper> ofan: mac是efi
<iMadper> ofan: 不是uefi
<ofan> iMadper: 我记得是uefi
<iMadper> ofan: 早先的时候, intel自己写efi, 后来把代码释放了, 苹果直接拿过来继续在efi的基础上开发. 跟uefi没关系. <--- 这个是我记得的.
<ofan>  Apple dont even use standard EFI 1.x, its EFI 1.10 plus some UEFI 2.0 bits.
<ofan> iMadper: 反正是自己搞的
<jusss> iMadper: 我的果然是grub-efi
<jusss> iMadper: 真倒霉
<tianhua> badgirl 的代码哪有比较新的？
<Meowoo> kde 不能保存屏幕亮度状态额
<Meowoo> xfce也不行，每次我都得调一次
<Meowoo> efi是啥
<Meowoo> 额，kde可以保存，我找错设置了
<Meowoo> 色鬼还在贱身额
<Meowoo> 好像银河台倒闭了
<Meowoo> 前几天我还找过相声台
<Meowoo> 根本听不了
<Meowoo> 可能银河台没了，或改地址了
<Meowoo> rtmp是啥协议
<Meowoo> rtmp://211.89.225.113:1935/live/xiaop&isAutoPlay=true 这个是啥来的，听不到额
<jusss> ofan: 我的本本终于能启动了，debian检测到我的主板支持efi竟然给我装了grub-efi,害我纠结这么多天，现在装了grub-pc,终于能正常启动了
<jusss> ofan: 真不容易
<ofan> jusss: 。。。
<jusss> ofan: 这个问题终于解决了。。
<jusss> Pudge: 我的wheezy终于能正常启动了
<jusss> Pudge: 原来wheezy给我装的是grub-efi,
<jusss> Pudge: 重新装了grub-pc,现在能正常启动了
<jusss> Pudge: 那个sb的ami主板好像同时支持bios efi两种启动方式
<jusss> Pudge: 然后debian检测到了efi,就给我装了个grub-efi
<Pudge> jusss: ..
<jusss> Pudge: 是不是很奇葩
<jusss> Pudge: 我总能遇到这种奇葩的事
<Pudge> jusss: 点背不要怪社会，命苦不能怪政府
<jusss> Pudge: ...
<jusss> Pudge: 咱俩换换，我去法国啪啪法国妞，你来天朝，每天生活在34摄氏度没空调，空气严重污染的天朝
<Pudge> jusss: 这跟点背有关系？
<jusss> Pudge: 这是命苦
<jusss> 睡觉
<dispens34> 睡觉
<^k^>  05:05
<frozen_2013> @QtCore.Slot(str) 这个@是什么意思啊.
<frozen_2013> 先谢谢了.
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求帮助，ubuntu 12.04LTS 笔记本hdmi接显示器无用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444970 求高手帮助啊 新装了ubuntu 系统，笔记本的显卡是双显卡 NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M+ intel显卡 因为笔记本屏幕比较小是11寸的，所以用win7系统的时候都是用hdmi外接21寸显示器 但是装了ubuntu系统之后发现插上h
<^k^> dmi线之后显示器完全没反应，在display里面也只搜的到笔记本的屏幕 <b
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-23
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • UEFI win7 + ubuntu 32bit 系统启动不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461303 机器预装一个系统win7， 现在想在装一个ubuntu 32bit的。 U 盘安装，装好之后，系统启动直接就是grub》 尝试使用 boot repair 修复，提示需要 boot-repair-disk-64bit 修复 再次使用boot-repair-disk-64bit 修复，结
<^k^>  ─> 果提示我的不兼容EFI （you have installed on sda7 a linux version which is not EFI-Compatible. it is probably incompatible with yourcomputer, Please instal an EF …
 * jiero 。。。。。。
<jiero> 又开始纠结了。
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<freeflying> jiero: 咋小小年纪就纠结呢
<WL_mutou> good morning
<jiero> freeflying:  我不小了。
<jiero> freeflying:  因为想法太多，所以纠结
<freeflying> jiero: 你父母的机票搞好了啊
<jiero> freeflying: 护照状态不同，现在正在和大使馆联系。
<jiero> freeflying:  没搞清楚到底多久才能让护照到手，现在郁闷了
<freeflying> jiero: 你父母啥时候去啊
<freeflying> jiero: 你不陪着去啊
<jiero> 机票买了 26日的。
<jiero> freeflying: 我不陪着
<jiero> freeflying:  我陪老人
<freeflying> jiero: 下个月？
<jiero> 三天后
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> good luck
<jiero> freeflying: 17日面谈，说可以签的。
<jiero> freeflying: 现在状态还这样哈。
<WL_mutou> quit
<WL_mutou> 早上好
<zhan> quit 不出去就问好啊
<WL_mutou> 额，刚才在调试中文
<WL_mutou> 所以出去了下
<WL_mutou> 咦，好安静
<zhan> 被你吓到了
<WL_mutou> 我有那么吓人？
<WL_mutou> 我没有吓人哇
<WL_mutou> @zhan，貌似昨天木有看见你捏
<zhan> 没说话，挂着在/
<WL_mutou> 喔，高手啊
<zhan> 。。。
<WL_mutou> 一般高手都是不说话的
 * zhan 是吐槽话唠
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于定时任务crontab执行无提示的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461306 为什么我的定时任务执行没有任何输出，我脚本里面有echo, ls, cat 什么的。感觉就像没有执行一样，不过清除 rm倒是执行得很好。 （就是在/etc/crontab增加了一行） 我希望的情况是在指定的时
<^k^>  ─> 间自动打开终端，运行我写的脚本，并显示我需要的信息，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lotuslwt — 2014-06-23 9:25
<jiero> zhan:  我是话痨
 * zhan 真.话唠来了。。。
<zhan> jiero: 正准备说你是话唠的
<jiero> zhan: 跟我一样变话痨吧。
<WL_mutou> 哪里有这样的级别？
<zhan> “你的问题是书读的太少而想得太多”
<jiero> zhan: 恩。
<jiero> zhan: 读书不可接受
<jiero> zhan:  不认可。
<WL_mutou> 想得多了，才有动力去看书
<zhan> 那什么可接受啊。你之前还说要带妹子去书店呢。。。
<jiero> zhan: 去过了。看着那些书，觉得好愤慨。
<zhan> 成功学啊
<jiero> zhan: 。。。多无聊，所有陈宫学都是如何骗别人的时间为自己所用
<zhan> 陈宫。。还吕布呢
<jiero> zhan:  成功。
<jiero> zhan:  看到的成功学都是为了自己的切身利益，我很不爽。
<zhan> 还看成功学。。。
<jiero> zhan: 那是分类吧。
<jiero> zhan: 当不知道的时候随意拿起来看看就知道是什么分类了。
<zhan> 反正你不是去看书的
<jiero> zhan: 我是去放松的。
<zhan> 结果越放松越愤怒啊
<jiero> zhan: 除了自己，一切可以原谅。
<imtxccccc> 早
<jiero> imtxccccc: 早
 * jiero 拍拍 imtxccccc
<WL_mutou`> @imtxccccc，早
<maplebeats> 大家早
<WL_mutou`> @jiero，早
<jiero> 早。
<zhan> 好多 c
<zhan> WL_mutou: emacs 党，握爪
<jiero> zhan:  你在哪里话说？
<WL_mutou> @zhan,你如何知道我在使用emacs?
<zhan> jiero: 大肥镇。
<zhan> WL_mutou: 那个 ` 以及 `ctcp
<imtxccccc> 嗯
<imtxccccc> onl
<imtxccccc> onlylove: 早
<WL_mutou> 我@@##，这也行
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 早
<imtxccccc> WL_mutou: 是谁哇
<zhan> 魔头
<WL_mutou> 呵呵，新来刚不久的
<zhan> 木头。
<zhan> 不认识
<imtxccccc> 噢
<WL_mutou> @zhan，握手
<WL_mutou> emacs 党
<liuxu> 。。
<WL_mutou> zhan，是木头，不是魔头
<zhan> 还有人敢叫魔头，分分钟叫依依来灭了
<WL_mutou> 依依？为何这么熟悉
<imtxccccc> 刘秀？
<WL_mutou> 刘虚？
<zhan> 貌似“柳絮”
<WL_mutou> 又好安静了
<WL_mutou> 好可怕
<zenNamaste> qiao: 首席玩儿回来了?
<zenNamaste> qiao: 修成正果?
<qiao> zenNamaste: 你妹。。
<qiao> zenNamaste: 你们搬过去了 ？
<zenNamaste> qiao: 咋了?
<zenNamaste> qiao: 这周末搬
<zenNamaste> qiao: 还tmd不发工资..
<qiao> zenNamaste: 还有2天发。。
<zenNamaste> qiao: 揭不开锅了呀...
<zenNamaste> qiao: 下月发这个月的...
<qiao> zenNamaste: 擦，你这土豪还揭不开锅 ？！！
<zenNamaste> qiao: 挡不住不发工资呀
<qiao> zenNamaste: 可以跟蛋蛋壕蹭两天饭么。。
<zenNamaste> qiao: ... ...
<happyaron> qiao: 拜见首席
<qiao> zenNamaste: 要不你过来，哥管你饭。。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 双薪壕
<qiao> happyaron: 早～
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我这回惨了.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 慢慢私聊跟你说, 不过有个好消息
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 送出去了
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 他们聊得很嗨
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 赞
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 妹子也很配合
<kingbo> ...
<zenNamaste> kingbo: 好久不见
<WL_mutou> ......
<kingbo> zenNamaste: 谢谢
<zenNamaste> kingbo: :-)
<kingbo> openssh+vpn终于可以上网了
<kingbo> 原先用irssi开代理很卡的说
<WL_mutou> 感觉irssi一直都挺好用呀
<kingbo> 哤。软件挺好的，代理不行
<WL_mutou> 然后换的erc，反倒感觉有些不适应
<WL_mutou> 咦，我这里不用开代理呀
<happyaron> g蛙大拿呢
<zenNamaste> erc, 太难用
<happyaron> 求split route配置
<zhan> 哈皮又在玩啥高级货啊
<kingbo> happyaron: route？我也在找这方面资料。。。
<blankland> 啥？
<happyaron> zhan: 高级啥……
<happyaron> kingbo: 哈哈
<happyaron> 只不过是配置路由掉坑里了。
<kingbo> happyaron: 你搞的是硬件么？
<happyaron> kingbo: linux
<kingbo> happyaron: 唉，我是dd-wrt出问题
<blankland> 什么什么，好好奇 ˋ( ° ▽、° )
<happyaron> kingbo: 我的倒是全功能的linux……
<happyaron> blankland: http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<blankland> 刷路由器呢……
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Routing for multiple uplinks/providers
<happyaron> blankland: dd 找 kingbo，openwrt我可以看看
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我去, 你要负载均衡了?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 不是，要从哪里来回哪里去
<blankland> 哦，这个真是一点不了解
<kingbo> happyaron: 呵呵，dd也是openwrt来着的，可以都找你。。。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我有俩vps, ss能负载均衡吗?
<happyaron> kingbo: dd完全没碰过
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 如果只是自己用的话你有病么……
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 就是自己用
<WL_mutou> dd if
<WL_mutou> ？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 还有我妹子
<blankland> 什么叫硬改
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 两个人用
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 有病，诊断完毕。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ... ... ...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 不用负载均衡。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 俩人诶, 一起看youtube, 1080p
<WL_mutou> youbube要翻墙
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 那限制也在于vps到国内吧
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 香港的vps, 带宽10m
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 再粗暴点的负载，俩人连不同的vps
<kingbo> happyaron: 我就是安装openwrt的php5后，感觉是--with-config-file-scan-dir=/etc/php5这个应该--with-config-file-scan-dir=/jffs/etc/php5才能用。。。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ... ... ... 就怕你说这个...
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不理你了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 这么简单的事情，整那么麻烦干啥
<happyaron> lol
<WL_mutou> 哇，土豪。带宽10M
<happyaron> kingbo: 额，没在那小环境里弄过php呢
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 人肉负载多好啊
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 恩.
<kingbo> happyaron: 不会手动编辑，要不就去试试了
<zenNamaste> WL_mutou: 10M不土豪, 香港vps土豪
<kingbo> zenNamaste: 我家的10M两个人看电影就很卡。。。
<zenNamaste> kingbo: 我家20m, 一个人看还行, 1080p
<October21> 唉，都有这麽好的带宽，我才四兆
<kingbo> zenNamaste:国人真惨，不仅出不了国，上网还卡得很，啥子网哦
<zenNamaste> October21: 来帝都当两年北漂
<zenNamaste> October21: ?
<jiero> .
<jiero> Oc
<October21> 当不起
<jiero> October21:  飘过去吧。
<October21> zenNamaste: 你本来就是天子脚下吧？
<zenNamaste> kingbo: 我觉得还好吧... 我土肥圆, 要求不高
<kingbo> zenNamaste: 北京人哦。。。
<zenNamaste> October21: 这频道里北漂很多的
<October21> jiero: 你又拿我开玩笑
<zenNamaste> October21: cherrot/imtxc/adam 之流
<zenNamaste> jiero: 抱抱
<kingbo> zenNamaste: 北京周口店。。。
<October21> zenNamaste: 你算北漂吗？
<zenNamaste> October21: 我不算
<zenNamaste> October21: 我混的不好呀
<zenNamaste> October21: 在帽帽每天做测试, 累死累活一个月六千多
<October21> 我从事的行业注定是偏僻之地
<zenNamaste> October21: 刚说的几个北漂, 都是混的好的
<blankland> 什么行业？
<blankland> 东莞么……
<October21> 陶瓷
<blankland> china...
<October21> blankland: no，cremics
<maplebeats> 4G内存，用以70%+的时候就开始卡了
<maplebeats> ç ´windows
<October21> blankland: ceremics
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: 你要找妹纸？
<jiero> zenNamaste:  啊，我没抱抱你啊
<jiero> October21:  中国只有自上而下的流程变化。
<October21> blankland: 不好意思又拼错乱，是ceramics
<blankland> 哦
<October21> jiero: 什么意思？
<kingbo> October21: 东莞是个好地方。。。
<October21> blankland: 建筑陶瓷行业，通俗的说是瓷砖
<blankland> 明白
<blankland> 我去郑州的时候还想在那干两天装卸工赚点盘缠呢
<jiero> October21: 所以，你除非直接是个小老板，否则就去拼吧。
<blankland> 去看健身大神们，群里的，跟着练了两天，群主太有意思了
<October21> 怎么不去麦当劳做钟点工？
<blankland> 钱少
<October21> jiero: 你就直接说拼爹不就可以了
<jiero> October21: 不一定，很多小老板是自己搞到钱起来的。
<blankland> 不过过程中认识两个大学生，因为我没让他俩掉进中介的陷阱，嘿嘿，最后去他们学校住了
<jiero> October21: 和爹无关
<blankland> 除去专业体操运动员(这种人为国卖命，平常很少见到)，他们的水平和老外一品了
<October21> jiero: 资本的积累是个漫长的过程
<jiero> October21:  。
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 不找呀
<onlylove> maplebeats: 求渡，我这边快疯啦，弄个教学视频，丫的，解压个gz文件，要先给777，修改下环境变量，不用source，直接reboot
<October21> jiero: 那来那麽多钱？
<blankland> http://www.soku.com/search_video/q_郑州 街头健身 传送门
<^k^> blankland: ⇪ 搜库
<onlylove> maplebeats: 结果就是，整个视频5分钟，安装java4分钟
<jiero> October21:  搞关系拉人
<jiero> October21:  一点一点出多点
<onlylove> 好饿好饿啊……
<WL_mutou> @onlylove，都还不到11点捏
<blankland> 我觉得在这样的环境下还是有选择的余地的。不过人人都是首先考虑自己的利益，所以，革命家什么的不会出现
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 可是可是，
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 你打算饿死我么
<blankland> 在吃蛋糕 囧
<WL_mutou> onlylove，你不吃早餐？
<blankland> 饿死多不人道，打算馋死你……
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 吃了
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 但是又饿了
<WL_mutou> 我...,你是在长身体么？
<WL_mutou> 怎么耗能量这么多？
<October21> 好萌的回复啊
<WL_mutou> 随身携带点吃的，想吃就吃。哇咔咔
<blankland> 新兵连的时候跟一淄博战友每次吃饭吃到不好意思才走……
<blankland> 有时候临走带上个馒头，走到门口吃完……
<October21> 我听教官说，新兵很能吃，训练辛苦嘛
<onlylove> cherrot没来么
<jiero> onlylove: 没
<blankland> 但是每次开饭我都感觉胃口不好，就小声跟别人说，今天又没胃口，结果吃第一口就感觉食欲来了，那时候我俩一人四碗饭，怕一会没了使劲往里扣……
<blankland> 好想他们 T_T
<jiero> zenNamaste:  我那天没吃午饭，回想来。
<onlylove> blankland: 好羡慕啊，肠胃不好，一直吃不了太多
<WL_mutou> 呵呵，我今天又没有喂狗（胃口）.
<zenNamaste> jiero: 额, 早知道晚上多来点主食了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你也饿了么？
<blankland> 喂狗……噗——
<jiero> zenNamaste:  :) 让你破费了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我一直饿呀, 但是胖, 不能多吃
<zenNamaste> jiero: 没事, 你大老远来一趟的
<jiero> zenNamaste:  我吃菜也是按斤吃的。
<WL_mutou> 能吃就是福呀，现在有吃的，我也吃不了多少
<zenNamaste> jiero: 果然点少了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 该吃得吃，饿坏了怎么抱妹子
<jiero> zenNamaste:  不过一加油我就不知道能吃多少了。
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 妹子粗壮魁梧有力, 练武术的, 她抱我就行
<zenNamaste> jiero: 好吧~
<jiero> zenNamaste: 福气啊
<zenNamaste> jiero: 恩
<October21> zenNamaste: 什么妹子？
<zenNamaste> October21: 我妹子
<WL_mutou> onlylove，为了保持身材？所以吃那么少？
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 我说了，肠胃不好
<jiero> onlylove:  你疼不。。。
<qiao> zenNamaste: 练武术的 ？
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 我又不是妹子，我保持毛身材
<zenNamaste> qiao: 小时候练过
<zenNamaste> qiao: http://www.amazon.cn/Wrangler-%E5%AD%A3%E8%8A%82%E6%80%A7%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97-%E7%94%B7%E5%BC%8F-%E7%89%9B%E4%BB%94%E9%95%BF%E8%A3%A4-WMRW31-L335S437120W31-L33033-%E9%9D%9B%E8%93%9D%E8%89%B2-W31-L33/dp/B00BXDWUZ6/ref=sr_1_6?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1403492728&sr=1-6  很便宜诶
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Wrangler 季节性系列 男式 牛仔长裤 WMR315S43712 【Wrangler】 服饰箱包
<qiao> zenNamaste: 。。
<WL_mutou> 哈哈，
<qiao> zenNamaste: 有没有推荐夏天穿的牛仔裤。。
<jiero> zenNamaste:   怎么装扮才像男人？
<zenNamaste> jiero: ... 啊? 不穿裙子就行了吧?
<WL_mutou> onlylove，喝两瓶酒下去，肠胃就会好些了
<zenNamaste> qiao: 一般来说, 浅的, 是夏天的...
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 作死
<qiao> zenNamaste: 恩～
<zenNamaste> qiao: 但是牛仔裤没有特别特别薄的
<October21> jiero: 把衣服脱了……
<zenNamaste> qiao: 跟我一样, 买休闲裤咯
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 谁是做电源管理的，adam？
<blankland> 有木有javascript选手
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不是吧, 他是驱动
<qiao> zenNamaste: 我记得在淘宝上看到过一些很薄的那种。。
<zenNamaste> blankland: cherrot
<zenNamaste> qiao: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?_u=mum7j6mb5f3&id=24098256619  强烈推荐
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 多彩现货:Patagonia Gi III Pants 巴塔速干防晒休闲裤-淘宝网 价格:390.00
<happyaron> jiero: 你没见识过jiero当年的海量呢……
<happyaron> jiero: 反正 pity 哥见过
<happyaron> zenNamaste: ^^^
<qiao> zenNamaste: 就这一个颜色？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 这几天看论坛帖子，然后把自己埋坑里了，现在的笔记本，都TMD不给芯片组贴散热片，直接裸着？
<happyaron> zenNamaste: pity 哥还有 tenzu
<zenNamaste> jiero: 恩.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我去...
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我不喝酒的呀
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 不是喝酒
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 自助
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 当时以为是 tenzu 去虐 pity 哥的
<WL_mutou> 自助，不喝酒？
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 大家都不行了发现还有个人没吃饱。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 哦. 下次jiero来, 我带他自主
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我也见过，当时一群人指望jiero吃回来
<zenNamaste> 自助
<zenNamaste> 哈哈哈
<happyaron> onlylove: 那天你在场么……
<onlylove> happyaron: 算了，我不在
<happyaron> onlylove: 还是咱们说的不是同一场……
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 让 jiero告诉你
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果我在，你就准备跳楼吧
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 最后 jiero 不好意思了才离席的……
<jiero> happyaron:  你混的太多了，我记得那是onlylove 第一次出场。
<blankland> PR是什么？
<zenNamaste> qiao: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.123.eT02EF&id=16957343849  这个, 买瘦一号
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 美国正品 Mountain Hardwear Mesa 山浩男款顶级速干裤 有短款-淘宝网 价格:288.00 - 320.00
<zenNamaste> qiao: 这个有点儿肥
<zenNamaste> qiao: 你是有妹子的人了, 穿的要得体一些, 别丢你妹子的脸嘛~
<qiao> zenNamaste: 恩。。看看。
<qiao> zenNamaste: gun ~
<WL_mutou> 咦，zenNamaste，大家都见过面？
<happyaron> 首席您太娇嗔了……
<happyaron> 哇哈哈
<zenNamaste> WL_mutou: 啥? 我基本不怎么出来, 见过几个人吧
 * nyfair 不想写python2了，这边consultant只会写python2
<WL_mutou> 额，不会都是在同一个公司的吧？zenNamaste?
<jiero> zenNamaste:  我没有牛仔裤。
 * nyfair 写python3也好啊
<zenNamaste> jiero: 那你需要一条吧? 来一条?
<happyaron> 拜见牛牛阿姨
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • [求助]如何在vim文本里复制内容用于vim命令(如%s)的参数？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461307 例如vim中有下面的文本: - 命名依然是ks - 使用自制2D图形库，实现基本功能，预留API。 - 不打算使用句柄对象，但要想办法避免引用到野指针（参考cocos2dx的actions_manager)；或者是
<^k^>  ─> 参考ogre3d里的使用统一创建器和析构器的方式。 - 使用字符串属性配置，类似html里的style，减少代码初始化行数。 - 使用注册的方 …
<zenNamaste> WL_mutou: 我跟 qiao 是一个公司的
<jiero> October21:  衣服脱了我身子太白
 * nyfair 改行当日文翻译去
<qiao> happyaron: 毛～
 * nyfair 天天翻译红字本，这酸爽
<huntxu> 牛牛簡直多才多藝
<huntxu> nyfair: 膜拜牛牛
<happyaron> huntxu: 德艺双馨
 * jiero 膜拜 nyfair
 * jiero 膜拜 huntxu
<WL_mutou> python2和python3其实也没差多少吧？
<nyfair> huntxu: 拜菊苣
 * happyaron 最近黑人都略狠啊
<WL_mutou> zenNamaste，哦
 * jiero 拜 happyaron 器材党
<huntxu> happyaron: 黑人者人亦黑之
<jiero> zenNamaste: 恩。她好像喜欢我穿伴郎的一套西服。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 那一套，不想穿，太显眼。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 哈哈, 送的时候穿好看一点儿, 留个好印象
<^k^> blankland: define:PR |Public relations| (|PR|) is the practice of managing the spread of information between an individual or an organization and the public. |Public relations| may include ...
<happyaron> huntxu: ...
<jiero> zenNamaste: 走路上都被别人盯着太难受
<happyaron> huntxu: 你看牛牛阿姨就没黑我
<blankland> 我是一个强迫症，js已经快逼死我了，python我会受不了的……
 * happyaron 什么时候叫上阿姨了
<huntxu> happyaron: 黑人者其他人亦黑之
<happyaron> huntxu: wtf...
<October21> blankland: 你做什么啊？
<WL_mutou> blankland,python都受不了，那你用的是啥语言呀？
<blankland> 手游
<huntxu> happyaron: 下次黑你的時候，就可以有個原因了
<happyaron> huntxu: 。。。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 我还是觉得她不想让我送。。。今天看到很多人都整理箱子了。
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 黑阿荣还需要找原因? 就因为他是土豪, 就该黑
<jiero> happyaron:  阿荣，土豪啊你
<blankland> 个人爱好,ansi c,写游戏用java(也差点逼死我)，第二爱好，javascript
<October21> blankland: IT啊
<huntxu> jiero: 長亭外，古道邊，芳草碧連天
<happyaron> jiero: 为嘛提这个……
<blankland> 中专都没上几天，运气好被人收留
<blankland> 我就是那种半路退出的SB……
<jiero> happyaron:  因为你就适合朝土豪方向发展啊。
<Petrus07> blankland: ansi c大好！
<zenNamaste> 是/
<nyfair> 咯一定系阿共仔的阴谋
<zenNamaste> s/大/大法/
<happyaron> jiero: 我怎么了……
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<October21> blankland: 干嘛妄自菲薄？
<happyaron> nyfair: 神马。。。
<nyfair> 锟斤烤
<WL_mutou> ansi c大好。
<happyaron> nyfair: 不叫你阿姨了，叫姐成么……
<jiero> happyaron:  说了你的特质了，专一，精湛，要求高，所以，在土豪道路上迈步吧！
<happyaron> jiero: 好的谢谢。。。
<blankland> 烫烫烫烫烫烫烫， 屯屯屯屯屯屯屯，横批：锟斤烤
<WL_mutou> blankland，好诗好诗
<jiero> WL_mutou: 。。。。
 * jiero 践踏 WL_mutou 这竟然成了诗。。。
<nyfair> 说了
<nyfair> ä½ 
<nyfair> 的
<nyfair> 资质
<nyfair> 专一
<nyfair> 精湛
<nyfair> 有了逗号
<nyfair> 自然
<onlylove> 好饿好饿呀……我还没吃饭，吃完饭再干活
<nyfair> 就成了
<nyfair> 一首诗
<nyfair> s/逗号/回车
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛姑凉，求轻黑
<onlylove> nyfair: 我要呼叫kk给你+q！
<happyaron> onlylove: 她速度慢……
<happyaron> onlylove: 触发kk不能
<jiero> onlylove: 人家故意的
<onlylove> happyaron: 那样经常触发的土豪马，打字神速咯
<happyaron> onlylove: 是啊
<hoxily|droid> 摇过之后雪碧味道超好！甜甜的，不刺激。
<blankland> 我也喜欢摇完喝
<blankland> 先把瓶子捏瘪一点再摇，快鼓起来的时候再捏瘪
<jiero> hoxily blankland 碳酸饮料挺讨厌的，不需要碳酸啊。
<blankland> 我都摇出经验来了 —。—
<jiero> hoxily blankland zenNa|hardworkin  妹子喜欢喝 百得加冰锐，喝起来很像雪碧哦。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手报到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461308 N年前接触过一点LINUX，之后由于大部分的精力，都在WIN家族的应用开发上面，基本放下了。 近日跟一位师兄谈起国内WIN家族大行其道、甚至教育系统都一面倒地拥抱微软——隐忧不可谓不大，故重拾心情，用菜鸟的身份重
<^k^>  ─> 新起飞，希望能在这儿得到帮助、找到组织。 统计信息: 发表于 由 badmichael — 2014-06-23 11:10
<happyaron> jiero: 真高端。
<blankland> 屌丝给跪了……
<onlylove> 记得原来在TI的时候喝过芬达
<jiero> happyaron:  北京道路太黑了，我前天问路麻烦超过了15人啊。
<happyaron> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  单日最高记录呢
<jiero> happyaron:  以前最多也就单日10人
<jiero> happyaron:  我绝对不是路痴哦
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40039
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | MH370机长曾模拟在南印度岛屿上降落
<onlylove> jiero: 亲，别问路了，度娘地图
<blankland> 有时候还碰到乱指路的……
<onlylove> jiero: 我今年的releaseparty没去成，就是因为迷路了
<zenNa|hardworkin> rhel7 release party我也没去成...
<huntxu> zenNa|hardworkin: 改個handworking就上天了？
<zenNa|hardworkin> huntxu: 上天?
<zenNa|hardworkin> huntxu: 穷, 揭不开锅了
<huntxu> zenNa|hardworkin: too young, too simple
<zenNa|hardworkin> huntxu: 过年接济我几斤牛肉丸吧?
<onlylove> zenNa|hardworkin: 你再hard working也不会给你多发钱
<zenNa|hardworkin> onlylove: 哦.
<jiero> onlylove:  度娘地图是谁做的？扯谈。。。
<huntxu> zenNa|hardworkin: 你過來吃
<huntxu> zenNa|hardworkin: 管飽
<zenNa|hardworkin> huntxu: 你出路费, 我没问题
<onlylove> jiero: 你做的那个地图没有手机app
<jiero> onlylove:  连缩略图都不想做上。太笨
<huntxu> zenNa|hardworkin: 綠皮車票不好買
<onlylove> jiero: 你管谁做的，能用
<zenNa|hardworkin> huntxu: 那你帮我买机票
<huntxu> zenNa|hardworkin: 買不起
<jiero> onlylove: 能用毛。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 就在绕圈
<onlylove> jiero: 你用过？
<zenNa|hardworkin> huntxu: 越是土豪, 就越是一毛不拔...
<zenNa|hardworkin> huntxu: 说的就是你
<jiero> onlylove: 昨天用了10分钟也没找到 zenNa|hardworkin
<zenNa|hardworkin> jiero: :-)
<onlylove> jiero: 你确定你用的最新版的地图？
<jiero> onlylove: 用 gsm 下的
<onlylove> zenNa|hardworkin: 你共享你的位置了？
<huntxu> zenNa|hardworkin: 你找蓉蓉
<jiero> onlylove: 我不下载地图库，都是手机即时
<WL_mutou> onlylove,准备吃饭了吗？
<onlylove> jiero: 那你有事做了，北京地图，新版 接近20M,老版要200多
<onlylove> jiero: 然后你还用gprs，
<zhan> WL_mutou: 无良木头, 名字是这么念的么。
<onlylove> zhan: 好顶赞
<WL_mutou> 不是，念木头
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 准备吃饭？再过一会
<jiero> onlylove:  我一开始都不知道 中国手机号码决定你能不能用3G网络。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 这真搞笑。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 哎？你用的联通？
<jiero> onlylove:  我是 移动啊
<onlylove> jiero: 我135的移动可以用3G啊
<jiero> onlylove:  15开头的
<onlylove> jiero: 别闹，我135的都可以
<jiero> onlylove:  呃。
<happyaron> 移动所有号码都可以的……
<jiero> onlylove: 那么就是3G太慢了。
<onlylove> jiero: 159的更没压力
<zhan> 跟卡有关的吧
<jiero> happyaron: 好吧。
<happyaron> 只有联通采才区分了……
<happyaron> zhan: +1
<nyfair> http://www.pengfu.com/content_846205_1.html
<onlylove> happyaron: 联通就那么讨厌13x和156？
 * zhan 还在用 2G，那个啥天天短信骚扰我说可以免费换个 4g 卡，我一想，没钱啊，用啥 4G，就没换
<jiero> happyaron onlylove zhan 真的么？奇怪啊。。。没得选择
<happyaron> onlylove jiero 故意区分的吧
<happyaron> zhan: 移动的4G流量便宜啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 3G186号段资费高
<onlylove> happyaron: 故意的话，有抢钱的嫌疑
<happyaron> zhan: 办4g业务，之后流量可以在2g/3g/4g接入点用。
<zhan> happyaron: 便宜么，我穷，哈皮壕不要骗我
<happyaron> zhan: 求轻黑啊
<zhan> happyaron: 哦对了，我手机还不支持 4g
<blankland> Tuhao, we make friends ba.
<onlylove> zhan: 4G记得要按时关流量，不然你的房子第二天就归移动了
<jiero> zhan: 我穷啊。年平均手机费用是160元人民币
 * zhan 木有房子
<onlylove> jiero: 土豪！
 * happyaron 木有房子
<blankland> 无耻的垄断企业，有钱也不给他们
<nyfair> 度娘比dropbox良心那么多，为什么还会有人花钱买dropbox
<jiero> onlylove: 壕毛？
<jiero> onlylove: 年啊！
 * onlylove 木有房子
<zhan> onlylove: 话说如果花费只有 50， 流量嗖嗖给你突突完了，他还继续啊
<zhan> 话费
<jiero> nyfair: 管良心啥事情啊，付钱多才是王道！
<onlylove> jiero: 我的手机资费一月8块，一年花费不超过50，自己计算
<blankland> 度娘的度娘推广链接骗人无数
<jiero> onlylove: 怎么可能？我这里最低消费 14啊
<jiero> onlylove: 北京这也优惠！！！
<blankland> 一战友居然从一网站买了个山寨iPhone5。。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 拉倒吧，我家里最便宜的时候5块
<onlylove> jiero: 你没赶上而已
<jiero> onlylove: 你的时代变了
<blankland> 联发科单核，好良心……
<onlylove> jiero: 北京移动五元卡现在早没了
<imtxccccc> 喂
<hAwesome_> 大家好，第一次玩这个
<onlylove> jiero: 神州行经常出便宜的套餐，你赶上就赶上，没赶上就没了
<blankland> 你好，lol
<onlylove> jiero: 移动联通掐的最狠的时候，移动最低5块，联通还便宜
<jiero> onlylove:  好吧。
<blankland> 让民营进入通信行业就行了
<onlylove> jiero: 你家里现在应该有算上来电显示11块的，也就是8块的
<hAwesome_> 170有人用么
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。。。
<nyfair> 哎，手头3个东京的shadowsocks server全关了，你们谁还有日本的server?
<nyfair> 粑粑国的不要
<blankland> 国家需要管控，国企想要捞钱，双方狼狈为奸，一拍即合
<onlylove> 11区的贵啊
<blankland> GAE php模式，找个日本空间
 * onlylove 拜 nyfair壕
<nyfair> onlylove: hamo去年不就在这里卖vpn?
<blankland> 懂日语多好，我要是会日语能搜到好多东西
<onlylove> blankland: 各大AV公司的番号？
<blankland> 嘿嘿
<nyfair> blankland: 没钱买不起，求免费的
<blankland> 免费的就用php代理……
<nyfair> phproxy?
<elleys> 买什么，vpn？shadowsocks？
<blankland> 额？有那个东西？
<blankland> 我都是用gae，因为它有个托盘图标……
<nyfair> https://www.shadowsocks.net/get
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 获取帐号 | ShadowSocks公益组织 | ShadowSocks公益组织是一个由民间团体发起的，旨在分享ShadowSocks帐号
<nyfair> 都是美国的，对我没用
<elleys> 哦，前一段时间不是不能用gae吗？
<nyfair> 我没有翻墙需要，我只有日本ip的需要
<elleys> 。。。tokyohot吗？
<nyfair> 滚
<elleys> 哈哈，动漫也需要
<sulit> ls
<happyaron> zenNa|hardworkin: 我们的新土豪来了
<happyaron> zenNa|hardworkin: 快给大家介绍下
<sulit> happyaron: who?
<happyaron> sulit: 你懂的
<sulit> 我是来找妹子的
<sulit> 听说白天有妹子
<sulit> 我说这么热的天，妹子们你们披着隐身衣不热吗？
<onlylove> sulit: nyfair是
<onlylove> sulit: 赶紧勾搭去
<zenNa|hardworkin> hap
<sulit> 出来透透气啊
<zenNa|hardworkin> happyaron: 蓉蓉, ppa里面, 怎么让他生成dbgsym包阿姨?
<zenNa|hardworkin> 呀
<zenNa|hardworkin> s/阿姨/呀/
<happyaron> zenNa|hardworkin: 不能啊，手感改配置文件生成-dbg
<sulit> nyfair: 你好，吃了吗？
<happyaron> zenNa|hardworkin: dbgsym是c社黑科技。
<zenNa|hardworkin> happyaron: 哦... ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 为啥不是黑魔法
<adam8157> happyaron: zenNa|hardworkin 乖
<sulit> 我这么聊天是不是很老套
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道
<adam8157> nyfair: 你好，吃了吗？
<happyaron> adam8157: 当当壕
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 李老板早
<adam8157> happyaron: 壕你妹
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 好久不见
<happyaron> sulit: 你学学当当是怎么跟人家打招呼的
<happyaron> adam8157: sulit 现在排在ff和你之后，是频道第三壕
<adam8157> happyaron: 壕你妹
<onlylove> zenNa|hardworkin: 不应该是壕久不见么
 * adam8157 落魄
<sulit> am
<happyaron> adam8157: 没有妹，求介绍
<zenNa|hardworkin> happyaron: 也在你后面, 是第四壕
<sulit> adam8157: 接受吧，有不要你钱
<happyaron> zenNa|hardworkin: 不是，我没房
<sulit> adam8157: 有啥
<happyaron> zenNa|hardworkin: 也没独租
<adam8157> happyaron: 介绍的话倒是有的是
<happyaron> zenNa|hardworkin: 这就根本排不上了
<happyaron> adam8157: 要靠谱的哈
<onlylove> zenNa|hardworkin: aron有切糕和茶叶蛋
<elleys> 和一堆豪在一起压力好大
<happyaron> onlylove: 都没有………………
<adam8157> happyaron: 我哪知道靠不靠谱, 从来北京, 相当红娘要给我介绍妹子的人估计快10个了, 全都被我婉拒, 下次全都bounce给你
<sulit> 频道里的壕是按屌丝程度拍的
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<happyaron> sulit: freeflying 可一点都不diaosi
 * sulit 表示我是屌丝
<zhan> adam8157: 这两天没赌球啊
<happyaron> sulit: 你这话没用的
<happyaron> sulit: 第一壕不diaosi，后面的没资格说
<adam8157> zhan: 没钱可赔了
<sulit> happyaron: 好吧，我屌丝
<zhan> 快说你看好谁啊
<zhan> 造福大家 adam8157
<sulit> 我看好刘若熙
<sulit> zhan: 你呢？
<adam8157> sulit: 刘语熙
 * zhan 不懂你们在说啥
<sulit> adam8157: 好吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 招行一定要最后一天给我打电话么？今天是第六天了
<adam8157> onlylove: 不晓得啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 它不拿我当事，我干嘛拿他当事啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 我又不欠他钱
<sulit> 话说刘语熙长得还算对得起观众
<adam8157> onlylove: 但是你是在要求它相信你借你钱
<elleys> 乌贼刘应该还算美女吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 不爱借拉倒，老子买东西从来都是全额付钱
<sulit> elleys: 能上央视的，应该画画妆都看的过去
<sulit> elleys: 其实我发现她胸不大
<sulit> elleys: 你怎么看
<elleys> sulit：目测c不能太多
<sulit> elleys: 木瓜吃得少啊
 * adam8157 放个地图炮, 盲目追求大xiong的肯定都没谈过妹子
<sulit> adam8157: 二壕，你好，我没追过，你说对了
<sulit> 你们谁有经验给大家分享一下，追妹子的经验
<elleys> adam8157:二壕，你好，我没追过大胸的妹纸
<sulit> elleys: 四川妹子还行，感觉
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋壕果然經驗豐富
 * huntxu 中了5塊錢大樂透
<huntxu> 比買阿根廷靠譜
<sulit> huntxu: 哇，你能吃个鸡腿了
<sulit> 人家freeflying是壕，人家都带上帽子了
<sulit> 你们也称呼我壕，你们倒是给我顶帽子呆呆啊
<adam8157> sulit: 你又没有妹子, 怎么戴绿帽?
<onlylove> sulit: 你又没有妹子, 怎么戴绿帽?
<sulit> adam8157: 你这么说，管理员都有妹子？
<sulit> adam8157: 他们都被绿过？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • chromium不能使用fcitx输中文！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461310 系统是linuxmint17，新立得安装chromium，平时使用fcitx五笔输入。在opera下切换使用均正常，可在chromium下不能切换为汉字输入，而且即使输英文，也反应慢了许多。 Why?How?请高人指点！ 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 anway — 2014-06-23 12:24
<October21> sulit: 你这麽说，小心被ban
<zenNa|hardworkin> onlylove: 我每月社保/税/公积金从来没停过, 中信都15天了, 还不理我
<zenNa|hardworkin> 哦, 14天了...
<onlylove> zenNa|hardworkin: 中信有说几个工作日回复吗？
<onlylove> zenNa|hardworkin: 招行貌似7个？
<zenNa|hardworkin> onlylove: 7 - 15个工作日
<zenNa|hardworkin> onlylove: 不知道招行. 你还考虑招行呀? 我都要销卡了
<zenNa|hardworkin> onlylove: 什么羊毛都没有...
<acgtyrant> https://twitter.com/acgtyrant/status/480922992227012609
<^k^> acgtyrant: ⇪ Twitter / acgtyrant: 再顺便提下，Dota 2 Loading ...
<acgtyrant> 但有人说装了还是框框
<acgtyrant> 为此我需要进一步的反馈
<imtxccccc> 招行是必消卡之一啊
<zenNa|hardworkin> imtxccccc: 赞同.
<imtxccccc> 罗杰最后买了什么镜头
<adam8157> imtxccccc: 可以不用, 但必备一张
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: imtxccccc 半价看电影啊!
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: imtxccccc 比团购省心省力还不掉价啊!
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 啊? 怎么看?
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 我去不起电影院, 都是优酷看... ...
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: imtxccccc 而且比团购便宜几块钱
<imtxccccc> 半价？怎么看
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: imtxccccc 去影院刷卡就是了, 所有时段, 买一送一
<imtxccccc> 得周三吧
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 所有时段! 赞!
<imtxccccc> 哦。。。
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: imtxccccc 任意时间, 正价买一送一
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 赞
<imtxccccc> 买一送一太可恶
<imtxccccc> 还有第二杯半价！
<imtxccccc> 还让不让人一个人活了
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: imtxccccc 你带妹子出去, 直接刷卡效果好? 还是扣扣索索磨磨唧唧去团购网站浪费半天时间最后还贵几块钱效果好?
<acgtyrant> 请求中止
<imtxccccc> 效果都不好
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 妹子出钱比较好
<adam8157> ........
<imtxccccc> 团够网站应该比五折便宜吧
<zenNa|hardworkin> imtxccccc: 便宜多了
<adam8157> imtxccccc: 都贵几块钱 真的
<zenNa|hardworkin> imtxccccc: 20一张经常
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 20一张的看3D需要三张
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 分影院吧
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 毛线
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 团购到处都是坑, 真的
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 直接看好伐!
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 不信自己去团购网站看, 20块钱的都是2D两张3D三张
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 所有电影院都可以吗? 我想去芳草地那个电影院
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu安装kde后原来的ambiance主题字体颜色变成黑色了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461313 本来背景色就是黑色的，现在都看不清了。怎么办？难道要把kde卸载了吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 Wzq — 2014-06-23 12:40
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 几乎所有
<imtxccccc> 不是啊
<imtxccccc> 格瓦拉直接选座的
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: http://bj.nuomi.com/deal/w4wf7k36.html
<^k^> zenNa|hardworkin: ⇪ 【影客电子票A类33元团购】_北京新街口影客票务团购33元_百度糯米电影团购
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 丰台, 通州.....
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 3D影片、巨幕厅、VIP厅、IMAX厅不能兑换
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 恩, 不如以前了
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 以前都是20块钱随便看
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 那是特价的时候
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 城里面绝对是招商半价便宜 cc imtxccccc
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 恩. 赞
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 我买了广安门电影院的会员卡, 充值500, 22一次
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 3d的 25
<zhan> 壕
<imtxccccc> IMAX 网上买是60吧
<imtxccccc> 会员卡。。。。
<imtxccccc> 壕
<adam8157> 单买一张的话, 招商的掌上生活一般也比团购便宜... cc imtxccccc zenNa|hardworkin
<zhan> adam8157: 那个抢得到啊。。。
<imtxccccc> 好吧，所有影院？ 所以时间段？
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 卢米埃影城 不知道能不能用
 * adam8157 不过我自己只去过电影院几次无所谓, 和姑娘去影院的话又不在乎那几块钱...
<imtxccccc> 我看看兰州的
<imtxccccc> yooooo
<adam8157> zhan: 不用抢的那些
<imtxccccc> 烤肉大盘鸡就是好吃啊
<imtxccccc> 还有羊肉面片子。。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • stylish里如何使用正则 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461314 想用屏蔽一个网页中无用的视频, 如图. q.png 但问题是不能用 Code: div#sohuplayer{display:none !important;} 因为另一个有用的视频有一样的结构. 所不同的是, 无用的视频对应"<embed id="player14034.....", 而有用的视频是"<e
<^k^>  ─> mbed id="player", 在player后没有数字. 所以, 我想写一个类似 Code: embed#player[0-9]+{display:none !important;} 的正则, 该如何写?? 统计信息: 发表 …
<maplebeats> onlylove: 哈哈，所以说linux就是蛋疼，浪费了我用户大量时间在搞各种什么基本配置上
<onlylove> maplebeats: 才不是蛋疼，蛋疼的是，一个新手在用坑爹的方式讲linux怎么用
<onlylove> maplebeats: 今天那同事，没有X直接不会玩了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 哈哈
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我突然觉得，我的所有虚拟机，都没X，这要是给他们……
<onlylove> maplebeats: 长时间在控制台下面干活果然脱离群众
<maplebeats> onlylove: 哎。。。长期在控制台下表示理解
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我们的那些开发都不知道原来linux还有图形界面，还能装android图形虚拟机，还向我们申请windows机器装andoid虚拟机
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我觉得我需要换个地方了，甩同事好几条街不好
<zhan> 这是多么的脱离时代啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 嗯……哪帮开发怪可怜的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 他们要是知道有X
<onlylove> maplebeats: 还能装模拟器
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不对啊，他们去下官方模拟器的时候，不看有没有其他系统吗？
<zhan> 要是会举一反三就不会这样了咯
<bcao> openstack neutron "Connection to neutron failed: [Errno 111] Connection refused" 大家又什么想法没。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 找你要windows机器……你是IT么？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不知道- -
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我记得资产调配都是IT管理吧
<maplebeats> onlylove: 找我要，我又没有
<onlylove> maplebeats: 找cherrot
<maplebeats> onlylove: 那是什么玩意
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我们要机器都是直接申请就OK了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 就是申请啊，你申请，有人给你啊，现在你明显是被申请，需要提供
<onlylove> maplebeats: 原来上班的时候，需要机器，然后申请，我看到申请，就给发机器
<onlylove> maplebeats: 当然也不是每个申请都批
<maplebeats> onlylove: 哦，不一样吧。开发只是向我们提需求而已
<maplebeats> onlylove: 干不干就另说了- -
<maplebeats> onlylove: 干不干就另说了- -
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我觉得你们的开发，只是想要台机器玩游戏
<maplebeats> = =！
<maplebeats> onlylove: 哈哈。。。windows服务器管得特别严
<maplebeats> onlylove: 别说玩游戏了。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 发生了神马
<maplebeats> onlylove: 没啥。。mysql怎么批量删除分区表
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我想把2013年的分区表全删了
<onlylove> maplebeats: mysql……分区表……那是啥米！
<onlylove> maplebeats: tables还是database？
<blankland> android俺用genymotion
<blankland> 不知道它用了什么黑魔法，比vbox直接运行快好多
<zhan> genymotion 不错
<zhan> avd 慢死
<maplebeats> onlylove: 分区表里的分区
<onlylove> maplebeats: 没玩过那么高大上的功能……
<onlylove> blankland: 那个是不是x86的android
<onlylove> blankland: 毕竟现在是java的，一句一句的在jvm里面解释
<blankland> 对，x86的，但是里面好像有什么wrapper之类的东西
<blankland> 记不太清了，自从装了eclipse再也没用过它。一山不容二虎，关键是我的山太小，只有2G……
<zhan> 用 android-studio 嘛
<onlylove> maplebeats: http://www.2cto.com/database/201306/218231.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: mysql动态新建以及删除分区表 - mysql数据库栏目 - 红黑联盟
<onlylove> maplebeats: 这个？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 对呀
<onlylove> maplebeats: 没接触过那么大量的数据……连分区表都不知道
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我前段时间接了个11TB的数据库
<onlylove> maplebeats: 11T……
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你社都收集些啥
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我得把它丫的清理一下，满了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 收集多少隐私才能收集11t
<maplebeats> onlylove: 这11TB是结果集
<maplebeats> onlylove: 是经过分析过滤的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那意思是，原始还多
<maplebeats> onlylove: 原始有几百T吧，我记得
<blankland> zhan 用android-studio 2G内存就够用了？
<blankland> 开一个火狐一个chrome一个IDE一个brackets……
<zhan> blankland: 估计也不行。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 哦。
<blankland> 所以关键问题还是穷，买不起好电脑 T_T
<onlylove> blankland: 你2G内存就像跑chrome和IDE？
<zhan> 加内存吧
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我了个操，写了个单线程脚本居然停不下来了
<blankland> 没事，还有swap呢…… ←_←
<jiero> 谁是专门修 firefox 的？
<jiero> lpy 对把。。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 吃了炫迈
<jiero> adam8157:  可以和女孩子亲亲了
<adam8157> jiero: ä½ ?
<jiero> adam8157: 你啊
<adam8157> jiero: 什么情况?
<blankland> 经常在chrome控制台里一不小心死循环死递归了，然后浏览器直接卡死，最后按ctrl+alt+f1都不管用了
<adam8157> jiero: 没懂...
<maplebeats> 我好奇怪啊，我明明在删除分区
<maplebeats> 为什么空间越来越少。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何卸载xilinx ISE Design Suite http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461317 安装了这个东西之后，，，找不到怎么卸载了，真是个悲剧。求救 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkgb — 2014-06-23 13:43
<blankland> test ←有颜色吗？
<maplebeats> 我要升级为DBA了- -
<nyfair> 牛牛
<jiero> nyfair:  牛牛
<adam8157> nyfair: 苣巨
<nyfair> adam8157: 这年头自家电脑装linux需要swap分区么？
<nyfair> adam8157: 8g内存
<adam8157> nyfair: 如果不休眠的话用不着
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: http://img5.douban.com/view/status/median/public/4ad2b24f2f9fdd8.jpg  归你了
<onlylove> blankland: 赶紧去买两个8G的补上
<blankland> 最多就能装两条4G的
<blankland> 我就是喜欢低配置……
<blankland> 我觉得程序员都应该用低配置
<October21> blankland: 那你怎么忍受低速的？
<blankland> 让它们饱受低配之苦，身心都受到严重摧残和折磨
<blankland> 我觉得速度还可以……
<October21> 你没用过更快的或这比你以前用的快
<blankland> 然后它们就会创造出运行效率更高的软件，节能，环保……
<blankland> 是啊，比我以前用的快多了
<blankland> 以前用赛扬2Ghz，845gl
<blankland> 现在低电压一代i3
<blankland> 以前的845打开gimp都卡的不行，简直没法用，现在买个安卓电视棒，U盘点大小的东西gimp都毫无压力
<blankland> 但是还是钟爱低配置，这里有台20多寸屏的高配机器，但我还是喜欢小小的笔记本……什么？丧心病狂？哼哼，你太小看我了
<hAwesome> 我也喜欢低配的
<October21> 受虐
<hAwesome> 我真的不是没钱买，真的
<jiero> blankland:  你太笨了呃。软件商和硬件商应该是结盟忽悠消费者买新产品的，你这样搞一定被边缘化！
<blankland> (院长，别赶我走，让我再聊一会……)
<jiero> blankland:  这是用折旧率评价的商业社会
<onlylove> blankland: jiero这样的木头都懂
<onlylove> blankland: 你要被淘汰了
<blankland> 嗯，我宁愿被淘汰
<adam8157> onlylove: 黑得漂亮
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我是需要涂墨的木头
<blankland> 我已经深刻体会到了
<jiero> onlylove: 黑我爸
<jiero> 吧。
<happyaron> 又到搜狗苦逼了
<onlylove> blankland: 我也喜欢低配啊，低配不用买新硬件啊，但是玩IT的，都用最新的，他们比拼的是，同样的硬件，我的performance更好
<jiero> happyaron:  搜啊搜
<hAwesome> 有钱早换顶配的了，移动开发，中等配置都卡，低配怎么能忍
<onlylove> blankland: 然后有个副作用就是，低配可以流畅运行
<blankland> 我强迫症，总觉得性能过剩不太好……
<October21> 我的想法是高于自己的需求
<onlylove> blankland: 性能不够更难受
<happyaron> blankland: 就算过剩了，闲着也比浪费了好
<happyaron> onlylove: ^
<zhan> 体验
<happyaron> 是这感觉吧。。。
<October21> 因为我的需求会增长
<zhan> 效率
<blankland> 再者，我不是血统正宗的程序员……
 * happyaron 有证非程序员路过。
<jiero> blankland: 这里有血统正宗的？
<jiero> lol
<blankland> 至少学历都比我高吧
<zhan> 野生
<jiero> blankland: 好吧，我不如你。
 * jiero 高中学历
<blankland> 我等于初中毕业就没上过学了
 * happyaron 高中学历
<onlylove> happyaron: 来，说下oracle的listener都怎么玩的，我装完了，然后那货问我，怎么启动
<blankland> 中专一直请假在家，有的同学都不认识我
<jiero> blankland: 呃。好吧。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我觉得我有必要开培训班了
<jiero> onlylove: 很好啊。
 * adam8157 有证路过
<jiero> onlylove: 赚钱多
<onlylove> jiero: 内部培训
<onlylove> jiero: 要是给我发钱我天天搞
<happyaron> onlylove: lsnrctl start?
<jiero> onlylove:  外部兼入
<happyaron> onlylove: 求培训
 * adam8157 四六级, 计算机三级, RHCE, 四个证呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 毛，我用的rsp，就没写listener
<happyaron> adam8157: 我只有二级。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: rsp是神马，能吃么？
<adam8157> happyaron: 因为你二
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以我现在需要先给搞个listener
<happyaron> adam8157: 壕基蛋！
<onlylove> happyaron: slient安装啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 静默安装，难道你装的都带X?
<happyaron> onlylove: 刚刚这些一点都不懂。
<happyaron> onlylove: 对的。
 * adam8157 slaps 不带我去搜狗的 happyaron 
<happyaron> adam8157: 。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你是装过RAC的人啊，不知道静默安装？
<happyaron> adam8157: 刚刚上了新货，你可以来看看。
<onlylove> happyaron: 静默安装不需要X的
<happyaron> onlylove: 都是有X的情况下
<onlylove> happyaron: 求把多余的内存匀我几根
<happyaron> onlylove: 都在机器上呢
<nyfair> 牛牛好厉害，我只有6级证书
<onlylove> 牛牛好厉害，我只有6级成绩单
<happyaron> 我四六级都没考
<happyaron> 你们都好厉害
<blankland> 四级六级哪个高我都不知道
<onlylove> adam8157: 牛牛啥时候考RHCA啊
<October21> blankland: 六级
<happyaron> adam8157: 牛牛再来个CCIE吧，不能让g蛙给落下啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 我不是考证达人
<happyaron> adam8157: 那你还有那么多证
<happyaron> adam8157: 说明真牛逼啊
<October21> onlylove: 我也有成绩单……
 * adam8157 想买的电脑要$1,469.00  哭
<onlylove> adam8157: 才1469
<happyaron> adam8157: 对你来说不是事
<adam8157> happyaron: 那几个证就是随便考的
<zhan> 天空飘来五个字
<blankland> 我觉得知人情懂冷暖比任何强项都强
<onlylove> adam8157: 你一分钟20W，差那几个？
<onlylove> zhan: 牛在天上飞？
<blankland> 有时候我觉得咱们国家技术领域的强人还不如社会上一个普通人
<zhan> 那都不是事
<onlylove> blankland: 搞原子弹的不如卖茶叶蛋的
<happyaron> zhan: ...
<onlylove> blankland: 早就知道了
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛，我想吃切糕茶叶蛋
<onlylove> zhan: happyaron 对adam来说，确实不算事
<zhan> 玛仁糖
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，我不是卖茶叶蛋的
<jiero> onlylove: 你是卖切糕的？
<blankland> onlylove 你那句话有讽刺意味，我不是以金钱在衡量这件事
<October21> 那你买切糕？
<zhan> 卖玛仁糖，哈哈
<happyaron> onlylove: 拜见切糕帝
<blankland> 有时候，为什么大家都正经不起来呢……
<happyaron> blankland: 这里都是互相黑，没事磨磨嘴皮子。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  我最近浑身是刺啊。
<onlylove> blankland: 那句话不是我说的哦
<onlylove> blankland: 那可是有出处的
<blankland> happyaron 是的，这里环境很好
 * jiero 抱抱 gebjgd 将其扎成刺猬
<October21> blankland: 大家无聊才来这里吹水吧
<blankland> 也就在irc上能找到一片净土……
<jiero> blankland: 其实我发现英语系的女生还是比较单纯的。为啥呢。
<October21> jiero: 你还惦记这他啊
<blankland> jiero 难道思想西化？
<jiero> October21: 不是一个人
<jiero> blankland: 不知道
<October21> 整天学英语
<jiero> October21: 我说的是整体观察结果。。
<October21> 从早到晚
<blankland> 模糊匹配的结果
<jiero> October21: 。。。
<zhan> 样本够大的啊
<jiero> 不够大
<October21> 我说的是事实
<zhan> 整体结果
<blankland> 人家亲身试过了 噗……
<jiero> zhan: 我个人观察，整体的。。。
<jiero> blankland: 恩，就是和我差不多直白
<jiero> 已经相当不简单了。
<blankland> 这句话可以理解为，他从个体着手
<jiero> ？
<blankland> 深入体会……
<October21> jiero: 他来了……
<jiero> October21:  啥？
<blankland> 注意自身安全，不要为科学献身了……
<jiero> blankland: 什么意思？
<blankland> jiero 也很清纯，鉴定完毕，大家好好保护他
<October21> jiero: 你刚才说的那个人
<nyfair> http://h.acfun.tv/t/3713256
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Acfun - 匿名讨论版 -
<onlylove> jiero: 遇到高段位的，你就死了
<jiero> onlylove: ？
<onlylove> jiero: 你说英语系比较单纯
<nyfair> blankland: 你懂个屁，jiero清纯也就骗骗这里的处男
<onlylove> jiero: 万一遇到一个不怎么单纯的
<onlylove> nyfair: 表说出来嘛
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<jiero> onlylove: 恩。有提醒过我的。
<nyfair> adam8157: 菊苣我说的对不对
<onlylove> java是最恶心的语言……
<happyaron> onlylove: 有C#恶心么
<blankland> 有C++恶心吗……
<adam8157> nyfair: 不对, jiero 不是清纯, 是未经人事的笨
<jiero> onlylove: 去年的两个英语系妹子曾经说要介绍同学给我，然后说那家伙太自私，所以就不介绍了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我只是看 nyfair发的段子而已
<happyaron> blankland: 真比c++恶心
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<blankland> 我在用java……
<happyaron> jiero: 这是要介绍自己给你的节奏？
<onlylove> blankland: c#比c艹恶心
<jiero> happyaron: 差不多是，不过拒绝了
<happyaron> jiero: 好吧
<blankland> java这东西嘛……我就当它是某种高级的编辑器了
<onlylove> 太高端，玩不了
<happyaron> adam8157: 当当壕是哪年的
<adam8157> happyaron: 86年底
<jiero> nyfair:  嘿嘿，清纯是什么东西？
<happyaron> adam8157: 要找的年龄范围是啥
<happyaron> adam8157: 我给你看看哈
<blankland> 昨天用javascript模拟了下类，然后今天发现不会用js了……
<zhan> 哈皮条
<happyaron> zhan: ...
 * adam8157 其实C++和Java都是好语言, 但一个只得到垃圾程序员, 一个惯着垃圾程序员
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤。。。
<nyfair> adam8157: 牛牛总是一针见血
<adam8157> happyaron: 1987~2014
<happyaron> zhan: 要不我也给你找一个？
<nyfair> adam8157: 蛤蛤
<happyaron> adam8157: 那等我们QA大姐生了介绍给你。
<adam8157> nyfair: 苣巨
<blankland> 真理啊
<nyfair> happyaron: 母女井？
<zhan> happyaron: no
<blankland> java惯坏程序员
<happyaron> nyfair: 您真的是女的么……
<nyfair> s/井/丼
<jiero> happyaron: 给 nyfair介绍女朋友啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 只能把小孩纸介绍给他了，母的年龄貌似不在他范围内
<happyaron> jiero: 这个搞不定
<jiero> happyaron:  怎么会？27岁有3岁孩子的了
<nyfair> happyaron: 介绍给我啦，你看我三教九流什么都能扯啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 好的好的
<happyaron> adam8157: 你有竞争对手了唉
<happyaron> jiero: 啥意思
<nyfair> happyaron: 我给你电话，看私聊
<jiero> happyaron:   其实22岁结婚的女的很多吧。
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<happyaron> nyfair: 好的。。。
<jiero> 哈哈
<blankland> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7688821/  ubuntu paste粘出来真丑，我感觉强迫症又犯了……
<happyaron> jiero: 结了又离了的比例很大吧
<jiero> 恩。
<adam8157> nyfair: ......你都不给我电话啊牛牛
<jiero> happyaron: 没关系啊。
<nyfair> adam8157: 你又不给我介绍妹子
<adam8157> nyfair: ...
<happyaron> 电话嘞？
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> 烦死了，我自己装个oracle搞好了
<onlylove> 等他们得急死
<adam8157> eexp: 小e, 你来啦
<eexp> 啊，蛋鸵。你一直在啊。
<eexp> 最近赌球没。
<adam8157> eexp: 赔不起了
<eexp> 听说好多跳楼的。。。lol
<zhan> 依依赌发财啦
<eexp> 我从来不赌博
<adam8157> eexp: 因为老婆管的严?
<eexp> 天性如此
 * zenNa|hardworkin 坐等armel编译
<eexp> hard work in?
<huntxu> zenNa|hardworkin: 帶薪編譯三薪壕
<zenNa|hardworkin> huntxu: ... ... ...
<adam8157> eexp: 吃喝嫖赌抽, 你吃喝赌抽都不沾诶
<happyaron> zenNa|hardworkin: 拜见三薪壕
<zenNa|hardworkin> eexp: g被吃了
<zenNa|hardworkin> happyaron: ... ... ...
<onlylove> zenNa|hardworkin: 拜三薪壕
<zenNa|hardworkin> ....
<eexp> 喝酒点点啊。 adam8157
<eexp> nnnd 你才不吃。
<zenNa|hardworkin> onlylove: 你说, 我和 aron谁是壕?
<onlylove> zenNa|hardworkin: aron比你壕，但是丝毫不影响你是壕
<adam8157> eexp: 我只喝一点点, 别的都不沾
<zenNa|hardworkin> onlylove: 我rh的, 他是c的, 谁是壕?
<huntxu> eexp: 相對嫖來說，你確實是不吃的啊
<eexp> adam8157: 吃也不？
<onlylove> zenNa|hardworkin: 都是壕
<happyaron> zenNa|hardworkin: 三薪壕在哪不重要
<zenNa|hardworkin> onlylove: rh的都是屌丝
<happyaron> zenNa|hardworkin: 壕就是壕
<eexp> huntxu: 那是缴税
<zenNa|hardworkin> happyaron: 黑我...
<adam8157> eexp: 每天只吃一顿半啊我
<happyaron> zenNa|hardworkin: 你让我大首席情何以堪
<onlylove> zenNa|hardworkin: 壕都说自己是DS
<zenNa|hardworkin> happyaron: 也对.
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: 拜首席
<eexp> adam8157: 为啥
<onlylove> qiao: 拜首席
<adam8157> qiao: 拜人生淫家
<huntxu> qiao: 拜首席
<zenNa|hardworkin> onlylove: 你是ds不?
<adam8157> eexp: 穷, 吃不起饭
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: 拜温拿
<onlylove> zenNa|hardworkin: 我不是，所以我不是壕
<qiao> 。。。
<eexp> 小乔？咋了
<happyaron> 首席躺枪了
<eexp> adam8157: 日入万金。你不是。。。。
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 凤梨酥真心不错, 这肯定是超贵的那种
<blankland> zenNa|hardworkin 这个名字的意思是两个人合体了吗……
<qiao> 你们这群坏人。。 zenNa|hardworkin onlylove adam8157 huntxu
<happyaron> eexp: 当当一小时20w
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 土豪买的吃的
<adam8157> qiao: 拜人生淫家
<eexp> happyaron: 坐台没这么贵的吧
<happyaron> eexp: 人家高级
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: 拜稳拿
<onlylove> happyaron: 你需要update下了，当当一分钟20WUSD
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 我等下午饿了吃
<happyaron> onlylove: 是么。。。哎
<onlylove> 哇擦……
<eexp> 海天啥啥的？ happyaron
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果我出事了，记得给我报仇
<happyaron> eexp: 不知道啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 没事出不了
 * adam8157 还不发工资!!!!
<eexp> onlylove: ..
<zhan> 一分钟 20w
<zhan> 拜
<onlylove> zhan: USD哦
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 我得下月6号发....
<qiao> adam8157: 不是说你泡妹子去了么。。
<zhan> 不是 EUR 么
<eexp> 20w虫子，我就信
<onlylove> zhan: 靠，EUR？
<happyaron> adam8157: 对啊，妹子呢
<happyaron> adam8157: 让我给你介绍啥还
<happyaron> zhan: gbp
<zenNa|hardworkin> 你们这都什么单位呀? 不是kilogram嘛? 一分钟20千克黄金?
<eexp> 你们把蛋蛋吹得忽悠忽悠的。明天我去吃他。
<adam8157> eexp: 你忍心么?
<zhan> happyaron: 人家还要你介绍啊，分分钟开洋荤
<eexp> 明天3点，
<zhan> 依依你上京啦？
<happyaron> zhan: 嗯。。。
<eexp> 办了上京证了
<happyaron> zhan: 看来不能带他来搜狗了。
<happyaron> zhan: 祸害好孩子可不行。
<adam8157> .........
<jiero> eexp:  上京证？
<jiero> 。。。
<eexp> 这啥
<zhan> happyaron: 分分钟把sogou买了，当你老板
<huntxu> 不想上京師，然後親口跟你講，又過了一年，期望未必一致
<happyaron> 14:38 -!- mode/#ubuntu-cn [+o adam8157] by adam8157, adam8157, adam8157
<happyaron> zhan: 我又不是搜狗员工
<eexp> happyaron: 你是搜狗的外派啊
<eexp> 专门跨省搜罗妹子的
<happyaron> eexp: 没用啊，又不给钱
 * adam8157 清华西门有家狗肉店不错
<zenNa|hardworkin> on site本来就是原公司给钱吧...
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 赞.
<eexp> 搞摔户职业。 happyaron
<eexp> ..
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 其实我不怎么喜欢吃狗肉, 不过如果告诉我是我们小区的狗, 我连狗主人一起吃
<eexp> 啥词组。。
<jiero> zenNa|hardworkin: 。。。
<adam8157> eexp: fh不分的笨蛋
<zhan> 你们小区的咬你啦？
<eexp> 当然不分。南方人骄傲
<zenNa|hardworkin> zhan: 狗屎太多
<happyaron> zenNa|hardworkin: 搜狗不给钱，阿当把搜狗买了也没用啊
<happyaron> zenNa|hardworkin: 当不成我老板
<zenNa|hardworkin> happyaron: 买canonical呀
<zhan> 把你买了就成
<happyaron> zenNa|hardworkin: 再说了，买了搜狗还用我介绍妹子么
<happyaron> zenNa|hardworkin: 肯定不如买搜狗划算
<zenNa|hardworkin> happyaron: lol
<zenNa|hardworkin> happyaron: 对.
<happyaron> zhan: 不卖啊
<zenNa|hardworkin> 坐等前台买下canonical
<happyaron> adam8152: ...牛牛……
<blankland> 为什么我进了个频道前面有两个##……
<zhan> 频道名字带 #
<adam8157> nyfair: ...
<happyaron> nyfair: 刚才让我想起了 jyf
<nyfair> happyaron: 那是谁
<jiero> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 就是 yunfan
<happyaron> nyfair: yunfan
<blankland> 擦，#javascript只能邀请进入，好神秘……
 * jiero 不知道怎么才能让那妹子喜欢自己。。。。。。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 现在什么都不想了。
<happyaron> jiero: 做好你自己。
<happyaron> jiero: 然后精神正常点……
<jiero> happyaron:  我自己做好是什么？
 * jiero 不知道自己怎么做好
<happyaron> palomino|working: 牛牛马。。。
 * adam8157 围观病友交流病情
<palomino|working> jiero: 上半身无法指挥的时候，用下半身指挥
 * jiero 只想要想要没有好这种东西，只是想要，我是恶魔
<jiero> palomino|working: 下半身一点都没有控制力
 * adam8157 截屏
<palomino|working> jiero: 不用担心，现实比小黄油更夸张
<huntxu> 難道破馬叔今天不在
<happyaron> huntxu: 好像真不在。。。
<happyaron> huntxu: 而且nick name没保护
<huntxu> 頂讚
<jiero> 什么是小黄油？
<palomino|working> jiero: 就是我汉化的那类linux游戏
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马可以骂了，也不会被践踏。
<huntxu> 改nick成roylez來踐踏破馬
<happyaron> huntxu: 速度改
<huntxu> 換個馬甲登錄
<happyaron> ...
<gebjgd> jiero: 抱我干嘛？
<jiero> palomino|working:  我觉得现实是，我不会朝那个方向想。。。
<jiero> 大脑会空白。。。
<jiero> gebjgd:  我浑身是刺，想戳你。
<onlylove> 不知道竹席的nick保护没
<palomino|working> jiero: 你这人跟现实脱节，可以好好出去看看现状
<onlylove> roylez: 赶紧践踏nyfair
<roylez> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我可以提供颜文字
<jiero> onl
<jiero> onlylove: 自己作
<imtxccccc> 啥
<palomino|working> jiero: 这年头，没人关心g婊能不能用，没人关心轮子，一堆人关心的是别人老公
<^k^> jiero: define:小黄油？ not defined.
<gebjgd> jiero: 今天我31整
<jiero> gebjgd:  恭喜
<gebjgd> jiero: 谢谢你扎我
<palomino|working> gebjgd: 恭喜升级
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 谢谢马哥
<huntxu> 才31，離依依還有很遠啊
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
 * python007008009 小白求助.  python 问个问题,s='{"a": "x","b":2}' 如何替换成s='{a: 1,b:2}'  我用了一个很笨的办法解决它.  有高招吗? 
<happyaron> gebjgd: 那不是马哥。。。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 不过先恭喜哈
<python007008009> 写错了. 得到的字符串应该是s='{a: "x",b:2}'
<gebjgd> huntxu: 老ee多大了
<jiero> gebjgd: 好少见啊。竟然是6月出生的。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我知道的第一人。
<gebjgd> jiero: 我身边很多6月出生的 还都是这几天
<huntxu> gebjgd: 依依者，70年代初生人也
<gebjgd> huntxu: 好老
<eexp> 。。你们查户口呢
<huntxu> gebjgd: 人生淫家
<huntxu> gebjgd: 有娃有家，肉身翻牆
 * jiero 就不知道自己周围有5月中后到7月中出生的人。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 我就是。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 你？
<gebjgd> huntxu: .........
<palomino|working> https://linuxtoy.org/archives/skype-4-3-for-linux.html
<palomino|working> 这破网站真是跳，自己给别人取花名却不允许别人叫它fedoratoy
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Skype 4.3 for Linux — LinuxTOY
<jiero> huntxu: 你从来不说。
<huntxu> jiero: 再過10幾天
<jiero> huntxu:  哦。
<adam8157> palomino|working: 这一点我同意你
<huntxu> palomino|working: 當然不能叫fedoratoy，你把rh放到哪了
<jiero> huntxu:  也是 rhtoy 才是 fedora
<huntxu> 沒有64位就繼續用手機版本
<jiero> huntxu: 没 64位。
<adam8157> huntxu: multiarch
<adam8157> 很好用
<happyaron> arch用户应该用不了
<adam8157> happyaron: https://www.archlinux.org/packages/multilib/x86_64/skype/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Arch Linux - skype 4.3.0.37-1 (x86_64)
<happyaron> adam8157: 那是multilib，不是multiarch吧？
<zenNa|hardworkin> Linuxtoy每次下面讨论的东西都毫无意义
<adam8157> happyaron: 嗯, 落后debian十年 哈哈哈
<huntxu> adam8157: 裝32位庫都不要
<palomino|working> jackyjkchen和ma xiaojun喷了几年都还在，我喷了几句话就被禁言了
 * zenNa|hardworkin 别黑我arch
<adam8157> huntxu: 何必呢, 包管理清晰就好
<zenNa|hardworkin> arch领先宇宙几千年
<huntxu> adam8157: 拒絕
<palomino|working> 虽然改个id名字就能说，但实在没意思
<happyaron> palomino|working: 因为你喷了之后没有喜剧效应？
<huntxu> palomino|working: 你噴得太理智，當然就ban了
<adam8157> huntxu: 我需要pc版本的video call
<adam8157> huntxu: audio call倒是手机就够了
<happyaron> adam8157: video call壕
<jiero> adam8157: 手机就可以啊。
<huntxu> 你要噴得漏洞百出那種，圍觀的一看就是這些噴子差勁，這樣子的就能留下了 nyfair
<jiero> adam8157: 手机stream到屏幕上
<adam8157> jiero: 可以video call, 但是效果不好
<hAwesome> 求推荐两个英文频道，我去参观下
<nyfair> huntxu: 你看我上周不是在github上吵架么，一堆民逗口口声声说言论自由，结果我给他们取了个昵称马甲君他们就喷我，这言论自由何在？
<happyaron> hAwesome: #ubuntu
<huntxu> adam8157: 首先你得有個和你video call的人
<nyfair> hAwesome: instgram
<adam8157> huntxu: 我妈
 * jiero 没有和我video call的人
<huntxu> nyfair: 所以人家把你屏蔽了啊，你看有些真五毛去噴，民逗就很喜歡在那一直指出人家錯誤
<jiero> adam8157:  你这么一说，我也是了。。。
<huntxu> nyfair: 從來不會把五毛屏蔽的，因為能贏
<huntxu> adam8157: 那還不如用微信
<happyaron> adam8157: facetime
<eexp> 明天去吃 happyaron
<happyaron> eexp: 好的
<eexp> 都不知道你在哪里
<happyaron> e
<happyaron> eexp: 搜狗
<adam8157> happyaron: 没ios
<adam8157> happyaron: +1
<happyaron> adam8157: 微信
<nyfair> huntxu: 我估计民逗听不懂我说的那个被黑叔叔在屁股上写正字的梗
<adam8157> happyaron: 我妈没智能机
<happyaron> adam8157: 买一个
<adam8157> happyaron: 我不想让我妈有微信加她微信
<adam8157> happyaron: skype挺好
<happyaron> 好吧
<nyfair> adam8157: 微信我爸妈都有，还怂恿我去装
<happyaron> nyfair: 要看你盆友圈？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 这年头逃不过微信
<happyaron> nyfair: 你的其他方式估计他们学不会啊
<adam8157> nyfair: gebjgd 是啊 我就被迫装的微信
<gebjgd> adam8157:  一样
<nyfair> happyaron: 我哪来的其他的，就webqq用用
<happyaron> nyfair: 你不用社交网站？
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛加我微信
<happyaron> adam8157: 赶快要那妹子的微信啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 不是没遇到么
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<nyfair> happyaron: facebook注册发了一篇之后就挂那里了，twitter g+之流更是从没用过
<happyaron> adam8157: 今天还没遇到？
<happyaron> nyfair: 好的
<eexp> 换IM
 * adam8157 slaps eexp 
<adam8157> happyaron: 没啊
 * nyfair 觉得还是玩网游好
<adam8157> happyaron: 我很捉急
<happyaron> adam8157: 赶紧啊，不是马上就搬家了么
<adam8157> happyaron: 是啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 干脆班先别上了，到各个路口去等着哈
<eexp> 晚餐不合适吧。 happyaron 你们都要回家了
<nyfair> 我妈昨天跟我说，看看别人女儿多厉害，自己有个人网站。我天天玩电脑也没啥花样
<nyfair> 然后我看了看，淘宝网店
<happyaron> eexp: 后天你在么
<happyaron> nyfair: 相比起来您可真牛牛啊
<nyfair> happyaron: 你才是菊苣
<happyaron> nyfair: 能写代码，我还不回呢
<eexp> 后天不在帝都
<happyaron> eexp: ...
<happyaron> nyfair: 菊苣是 adam8157
<happyaron> nyfair: 一个牛牛一个菊苣
<nyfair> adam8157: http://adam8157.info/ 这种网站怎么搭的？
<adam8157> nyfair: octopress over heroku...
<adam8157> nyfair: 你卖萌
<eexp> happyaron: 大后天，有来了。 lol
<nyfair> adam8157: how can i apply for heroku
<happyaron> eexp: 好的。。。
<hAwesome> 为何如此之慢
<eexp> 蛋鸵，我带你去吃 happyaron
<adam8157> eexp: 好
<adam8157> nyfair: 注册...
<eexp> 他这就爽快。。。
<happyaron> ...
<nyfair> adam8157: 哪里注册？
<adam8157> nyfair: https://www.heroku.com/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Heroku | Cloud Application Platform
<eexp> freeflying: 我去吃你吧。大后天。
<zhan> 依依上京好多天啊
<nyfair> adam8157: 好慢，你主页没那么慢啊
<eexp> zhan: 你请客不
<adam8157> nyfair: 都是ec2, 节点问题吧
<zenNa|hardworkin> nyfair: 用openshit吧?
<nyfair> Our apologies, but it appears that something has gone wrong. Our engineers have been notified. If this problem persists, please e-mail support@heroku.com.
<nyfair> adam8157: 不让注册
<zenNa|hardworkin> nyfair: 用我们公司的openshift吧, 也是免费的
<zenNa|hardworkin> nyfair: heroku支持的, 我们都支持.
<zenNa|hardworkin> nyfair: 还额外支持很多杂七杂八的东西
<huntxu> openshit還敢來
<nyfair> zenNa|hardworkin: 公开吃屎，什么名字...
<happyaron> openshit
<zenNa|hardworkin> huntxu: 怎么不敢来?
<huntxu> 公開拉屎
<zenNa|hardworkin> huntxu: 比heroku好
<huntxu> 不是公開吃屎
<huntxu> 不一樣
<eexp> ，
<zenNa|hardworkin> eexp: 早, ee
<eexp> open是敞开的意思吧
<nyfair> zenNa|hardworkin: 有日本ip可以翻墙么
<zenNa|hardworkin> nyfair: 槑, 我用的hk的
<huntxu> 牛牛要日本ip就是找腐文化的
<adam8157> huntxu: 他要上nmm
<adam8157> nyfair: linode jp
<nyfair> adam8157: 穷，求免费的
<adam8157> nyfair: 你是富婆
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: 这个月账单, 500+
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: 哭死... 啥都没买呀我...
<jiero> zenNa|hardworkin: 好少。不可思议，是你的张当么？
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: 还退了1000+
<qiao> zenNa|hardworkin: 妹的，这个月现目前是 1500+
<jiero> qiao: 。。。
<zenNa|hardworkin> jiero: 恩, 我退款, 上个月买的, 这个月退款, 退了1000+
<qiao> zenNa|hardworkin: 我也觉得啥没买啊。。
<jiero> 凭什么你们收入那么高都这么少。
 * adam8157 这个月账单9000.00
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: 你丫! 带着! 妹子! 出去! 玩了!
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 土豪当, 拜
<jiero> adam8157: 当当是隐形壕
<qiao> adam8157: 拜土豪。。
<zenNa|hardworkin> jiero: 频道第五富豪, 首席qiao
<adam8157> jiero: 交房租的原因
<jiero> adam8157:  把所有收入都投资了
<zenNa|hardworkin> 首席qiao是人生赢家
<jiero> adam8157:  将一切开支都放卡里了
<zenNa|hardworkin> 首席qiao是温拿
<jiero> adam8157: 隐形壕
<qiao> zenNa|hardworkin: 擦，刚想起来这周末叫房租。。 3000 大洋又没了。。
<adam8157> qiao: 如此便宜的房租....
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: ... .... ..... 别闹, 我每个月给老妈4k
<jiero> adam8157:  我这种拿别人钱只能刷货币基金的。
<adam8157> qiao: 你应该租个一居了
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: 对, 你应该租个一局了
<zenNa|hardworkin> cherrot: 怎么样?
<zenNa|hardworkin> cherrot: 请我吃饭?
<qiao> adam8157: 租不起贵的啊。。
<qiao> adam8157: zenNa|hardworkin 。。
<adam8157> qiao: 比酒店便宜
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: 两个人均分呀
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: 你们开一次ihg多少钱??
<qiao> zenNa|hardworkin: 。。
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: 你们开一次万豪多少钱?
<qiao> zenNa|hardworkin: 木有去过。。你你常客吧。。
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: http://hotel.qunar.com/city/beijing_city/dt-14438/?tag=beijing_city#fromDate=2014-06-25&toDate=2014-06-26&q=%E5%96%9C%E6%9D%A5%E7%99%BB&from=qunarHotel&filterid=bb92531c-3f36-491b-a858-a7d83e74c380_A&showMap=0&qptype=brand&QHFP=ZSS_A41E159C&QHPR=1_1_1_0  带你妹子奢侈一把?
<^k^> zenNa|hardworkin: ⇪ 北京金隅喜来登酒店_北京金隅喜来登酒店预订及特惠价格查询-去哪儿Qunar.com
<cherrot> zenNa|hardworkin: 好呀
<adam8157> qiao: http://www.ihg.com/hotels/cn/zh/global/offers/member/visahighendupgrade?cm_mmc=IMMerch-_-PC_CN_zh-_-ChinaVisaUpgrade-_-Vanity_Visa-Chinaupgrade
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 优惠升级 悦享礼遇 | IHG
<qiao> zenNa|hardworkin: 。。
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: 看下面的总统套房的照片
<zenNa|hardworkin> cherrot: 妹子说不一定有房??!! 你什么情况? 靠谱不呀?!
<qiao> adam8157: zenNa|hardworkin  你两经常去 ？！！
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: 我妹子要是肯跟我去, 我当然舍得.
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: ihg还舍不得
<adam8157> qiao: 明显不是一个档次的
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: 喜来登的总统套房就算了
<nyfair> chrome37是不是又发神经了，所有使用汉字的人民全在喷
<adam8157> qiao: 四季酒店吧你
<cherrot> zenNa|hardworkin: 她现在没住的地方 =。=  这很忧伤   没事儿  帮妹子找房子我在行
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 首席这个级别, 怎么也得万豪吧?
<zenNa|hardworkin> cherrot: 你那里不是有地方吗?
<gebjgd> 去酒店不怕被偷拍？
<qiao> adam8157:  还没到那份呢。。
<gebjgd> 直接就出名了
<cherrot> zenNa|hardworkin:  但现在还不能拎包入住啊   得等到下次交房租
<zenNa|hardworkin> cherrot: 让她住你屋子里先?
<onlylove> nyfair: 个人网站有啥，弄个vps，然后装php，来个wordpress搞定，简单点就写个html里面写，这个是我的个人网站
<cherrot> zenNa|hardworkin: 嗯 反正放心不会让妹子流落街头的 =。=
<zenNa|hardworkin> cherrot: 或者回去跟你们合租那个妹子商量一下, 她先付一些钱, 然后让她先住下?
<gebjgd> 有人搞过samba4 vfs的么
<cherrot> zenNa|hardworkin: 嗯 正有此意
<onlylove> cherrot: 你啥时候来的，我今天早上找你有事，忘了是啥事情了
<zenNa|hardworkin> cherrot: 全权交给你了. :-)
<cherrot> onlylove: 下午刚登陆 今天事儿太多
<nyfair> onlylove: 没啊，真实情况是别人开了个淘宝店，我妈就觉得别人有网站比我厉害
<cherrot> zenNa|hardworkin: 相信我 :)
<hAwesome> 有的酒店窗口面有装饰玻璃，玻璃后面有空间，玻璃是和警句玻璃一样的
<onlylove> nyfair: 淘宝店也叫有网站……
<hAwesome> 你可以做个博客
<onlylove> cherrot: 我今天事情更多，直接懵了，所以干脆不干活了
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: http://hotel.qunar.com/city/beijing_city/dt-2129/?tag=beijing_city#fromDate=2014-06-25&toDate=2014-06-26&q=%E4%B8%87%E8%B1%AA&from=qunarHotel&filterid=c6ae9fd6-05df-4824-865d-781d469e446b_C&showMap=0&qptype=brand|group&QHFP=ZSS_A42B7B04&QHPR=1_2_1_0
<^k^> zenNa|hardworkin: ⇪ 北京JW万豪酒店_北京JW万豪酒店预订及特惠价格查询-去哪儿Qunar.com
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: 万豪/喜来登  这是你这个级别应该住的. 带上你妹子
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: qunar不如直接elong携程
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: lol~ 我又不买, 我最多最多, 打六折之后的hi express
<qiao> zenNa|hardworkin: 那也要有妹子愿意去啊。。
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: .... 难道没有吗???????????????????????
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 周末六五折是因为周末不打折么?
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 不是吧
<qiao> zenNa|hardworkin: 还没到那份呢。。
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 我查过, 网上直接定, 周末没有涨价
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: 我去... 都... 还....
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 等明年办一张
<zenNa|hardworkin> qiao: 需要我补全嘛?
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 好
<nyfair> https://github.com/ntkrnl/clean_torrent/blob/master/clean_torrent.py
<^k^> ⇪ ti: clean_torrent/clean_torrent.py at master · ntkrnl/clean_torrent · GitHub
 * adam8157 不办没有IC的卡了
<nyfair> 谁来介绍下这几个网站？
<eexp> 现在没IC的卡，还有？ adam8157
<qiao> zenNa|hardworkin: 。。
<adam8157> nyfair: http://bteditor.sinaapp.com/ 这个是啥
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 360种子在线编辑器
<adam8157> eexp: 借记卡
<adam8157> eexp: 说错了, 信用卡好多都没
<eexp> 都要废弃了吧。磁卡
<eexp> atm全国换设备啊
<adam8157> 招商家里还没出ic信用卡呢
<adam8157> 但是15年强制ic
<adam8157> 所以等明年办新卡
<eexp> 就今年全换，记得是
<adam8157> eexp: 今年禁止降级, 明年新卡全ic
<eexp> 吃饭问题搞定了。明天你请我去宵夜吧。 adam8157
<adam8157> eexp: 你忍心么?
<eexp> 我请你去八大胡同喝酒？
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 自7月1日起，公积金月缴存上限增加410元至4170元，缴存比例则仍为12%。
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 又省了几十块钱
<eexp> 喝花酒？
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 我去, 不喜欢这个...
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 我少赔102.5软妹币
<adam8157> eexp: 去洗脚
<eexp> 帝都没洗脚城吧。
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 这个凤梨酥真好吃
<adam8157> eexp: 我说的正规洗脚
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 一下就知道, 贵
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 肯定巨贵
<zenNa|hardworkin> eexp: 良子?
<eexp> 本来就是正规的啊
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 我在台湾一个也没舍得买
<adam8157> eexp: 有的, 请我吧
<hAwesome> 102可以去开房了，开房很爽的
<eexp> zenNa|hardworkin: 你很熟悉套路？
<zenNa|hardworkin> eexp: 我不知道呀
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 下次你可以买来, 我替你吃
<eexp> 破帝都，几公里没一个休闲的地
<nyfair> 大保健大保健
<eexp> 长沙，几米一个
<jiero> eexp:  为什么各地人们都鄙视帝都呢。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 我也鄙视啊
<jiero> eexp:  因为认为帝都一定要什么都最好。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<eexp> 生活不愉快嘛。 jiero 不是好城市
<onlylove> adam8157: 你怎么那么喜欢ic卡……
<adam8157> onlylove: 我输了
<cherrot> adam8157: 怎么省了几十块钱？ 你不是一直交上限么？
<onlylove> adam8157: 你用不到这样吧
<jiero> cherrot: d90要去游美国了，所以，我还是买相机吧。
<adam8157> eexp: 华夏良子九阳神功, 请我吧 真的
<adam8157> cherrot: 少交一百多块睡钱
<cherrot> jiero: D7k吧
<adam8157> c
<eexp> 听着好高级的样子。。
<adam8157> cherrot: get it?
<cherrot> adam8157: 明白了 =。=
<adam8157> eexp: 团购168一位
<jiero> cherrot:  。。。。。我入了那个，我的电脑都处理不了照片了。
 * zenNa|hardworkin 最最最崇拜的, 就是首席 qiao 
 * zenNa|hardworkin adam8157 什么的, 都差远了
 * jiero 想要 qiao照片一阅
 * cherrot 我去 竟然有新晋首席土豪了？
 * zenNa|hardworkin happyaron 什么的, 都不入流. 还是 首席qiao最最nb
<eexp> 有颐而康高级？ adam8157
 * cherrot 快来818  我要考虑转移求包养的目标了
<adam8157> eexp: http://bj.meituan.com/deal/6607692.html?acm=UmyulwbWk_6090107491775527282&cks=37888
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 【北京华夏良子团购】华夏良子九阳神功护理套餐1次，北三坏西路_美团网
 * qiao 擦，就屌丝一个。。
<eexp> 好吧。喝酒完了去
<jiero> cherrot:  啊。好贵。好贵。。。
<adam8157> eexp: 门店家要三百多 0_0
<eexp> 额。才168，又涨价？
<jiero> cherrot: 青年旅社好玩么？
<cherrot> jiero: 哪的？
<cherrot> jiero: 好玩 喝酒打牌侃大山  肥皂鞋带色拉油
<adam8157> eexp: 团购168 门店300+
<eexp> adam8157: 不诚信。差价这么大。
<eexp> 生意好的，不会差价太大的
<jiero> cherrot:  好吧，下次出去我试试。
<onlylove> 又要折腾oracle
<nyfair> 老司机，一起团
<elleys> 群里有人考过rhce吗？
<onlylove> elleys: 一堆
<jiero> nyfair:  去哪里玩？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40045
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 囚犯将被释放因为警察需要时间学习使用新软件
<onlylove> 鱼唇
<zenNa|hardworkin> elleys: 不少吧
<zenNa|hardworkin> elleys: 比如, qiao
 * qiao 有人要考 rhce ?
<zenNa|hardworkin> elleys: 找我报名, 打着
<zenNa|hardworkin> 打折
<elleys> onlylove：我想了解一下，rhce是不是只要把红帽的那本参考书拿下就可以啦
<cherrot> jiero: 能捡到妹子
<onlylove> elleys: paper？
<onlylove> elleys: 你要是只求paper，随意
<onlylove> zenNa|hardworkin: 来来来，有人要考rhce，给个优惠价？
<zenNa|hardworkin> onlylove: 八折.
<onlylove> elleys: 你看，立刻打折
<elleys> zenNa|hardworkin: 在那个城市啊？
<zenNa|hardworkin> elleys: 北京
<zenNa|hardworkin> elleys: 别的管不了
<elleys> 。。。我在长沙
<happyaron> elleys: 找ee
<onlylove> happyaron: 别闹，ee能给优惠么
<happyaron> onlylove: ee可以垫付
<elleys> eexp？
<onlylove> happyaron: 你赢了
<zhan> 依依是长沙一霸
<jiero> cherrot: 我我不觉得捡到妹子是很困难的事情。。。
<adam8157> elleys: 别的地方也可以打折的, 如果你是通过官方报名
<elleys> 下回去找依依拜山头去，依依的昵称是？
<huntxu> 明明是湖南一霸
<adam8157> elleys: 阿姨
<huntxu> 被你說成只是長沙
<eexp> 。。说啥
<jiero> cherrot: 哦，突然想起你屋子那妹子，其实我对好这东西的评价无什么程度：挺好就包含了满意到非常喜欢全部。
<jiero> cherrot: 这点是受父亲影响。
<jiero> cherrot: 就是说不错，就是最高标准了
<cherrot> jiero: 和我屋里那妹子有啥关系？
<jiero> cherrot: 记得上次说墨镜 :)
<cherrot> jiero: :D
<jiero> cherrot:  rawtherapee 使用中
<cherrot> jiero: 好用么
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • SopCast 怎样安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461322 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jason-scheunemann/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install sopcast-player 网上找的，好像都不行？ 有什么替代p2p软件？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 alsn — 2014-06-23 16:06
<zhan> 依依上京开疆辟土去了
<jiero> cherrot:  一般吧。
<jiero> cherrot: 不过 windows 能用。
<cherrot> jiero: dt 不支持win？
<jiero> cherrot: 似乎数码相机只能生成 12bit 14bit的。
<jiero> cherrot: 不支持
<cherrot> jiero: 转成jpg只保留8bit 你还不知足么
<jiero> cherrot:  jpg 有 16bit吧。
<cherrot> jiero: 8bit
<cherrot> jiero: 这个好像是指的单个通道的位宽
<jiero> cherrot:  有 png 呢。如果需要
<cherrot> jiero: 就是 RGB 是 8*3=24  我也不太清楚
<zenNa|hardworkin> huntxu: ee是南方一霸
<zenNa|hardworkin> huntxu: ee是北半球一霸
<zhan> 赤道为界
<zhan> 都是他的
<imtxccccc> 啥
<adam8157> huntxu: 哈勃半径一霸
<jiero> cherrot:  恩。我也忘了
<imtxccccc> ee
<imtxccccc> eexp: 现在这么牛了？
<zhan> adam8157: 你也说，依依马上来吃你了
<jiero> cherrot:  8bit 是 256 色，16bit是 256×256 色。
<jiero> 那 12bit是什么呢。。。
<jiero> 14 bit 呢。。。
<jiero> 摸不到脑袋
<imtxccccc> jiero: 屌
<imtxccccc> jiero:  cherrot 隔壁的妹子好用么
<jiero> imtxccccc:  ？好用？
<jiero> imtxccccc: 怎么用？
<jiero> imtxccccc: 另外，，屌是什么意思？
<imtxccccc> 我是看你们在讨论
<jiero> ???我们在讨论 raw 和 图像色彩。。。
 * jiero 践踏 imtxccccc
<imtxccccc> 我就看到了妹子
<imtxccccc> 信息量这么大，不学会过滤怎么行
<nyfair> jiero: 妹子不会跟你讨论这个
<nyfair> jiero: raw不同厂家的还都不一样
<jiero> nyfair: 恩。
<jiero> nyfair:  你可以问问 cherrot是不是和那妹子讨论这个。
<jiero> 我觉得可能
<nyfair> jiero: 24bpp到单精度的都有，双精度的没见过
<jiero> 不知道什么是精度。
<cherrot> jiero: 应该是单通道
<jiero> 哦。 float point
<jiero> floating。。。
<nyfair> jiero: 其实巨硬那么jpeg-xr通吃有损无损，黑白彩色hdr，可以秒杀所有raw
<jiero> nyfair: 没硬件支持，白存在了
<adam8157> huntxu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/71fec969gw1ehn6q1omr7j20dc09zjsb.jpg  哈哈哈哈哈哈
<imtxccccc> 精度可能会讨论
<nyfair> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hu/trusty/libjxr-tools
<nyfair> adam8157: 人家开源的，有各大社区支持，厂家自家的raw有屁用
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。就是12bit 说r 有12位色* g有12位类推。。。
<imtxccccc> 朋友持久力很差，有什么解决办法呢
<nyfair> jiero: 上回游戏界的教父那个造火箭的家伙都夸这玩意好，以后texture都用这个
<cherrot> jiero: 应该是这个意思
<jiero> nyfair:  恩。应该的。
<nyfair> imtxccccc: 割以永治
<zenNa|hardworkin> cherrot: 店家, 快点儿安排入住呀
<jiero> nyfair:  raw 那些厂商格式都扯。。。因为日本为主的，德国的都改 dng 了。
<zenNa|hardworkin> imtxccccc: 一般问: 朋友xxx怎么样的, 都是自己的问题...
<zenNa|hardworkin> nyfair: 我是不是又说出真理来了?
<jiero> nyfair:  日本人连遥控器都继续卖，单反有了wifi还不开放 api之类的。
<imtxccccc> 我是接的 adam8157 发的那个链接的哏
<jiero> nyfair:  除了sony
<nyfair> jiero: 废话，能装逼的东西就有市场
<jiero> nyfair: 日本人没学会德式装法
<nyfair> 巨硬都bsd协议免费给你们用了，人家把iso标准委员会都搞定了，开源厨们不接纳
<nyfair> 呵呵
<nyfair> 所以开源厨永远成不了气候
<nyfair> 开源厨宁愿说g婊的webp好也不用巨硬的东西
<nyfair> 真是好玩
<cherrot> zenNa|hardworkin:  先住我那 然后周末我陪妹子看房子 这个方案如何
<zenNa|hardworkin> cherrot: 直接搞定你们合住的妹子不是更好?
<jiero> nyfair:  我觉得微软 jpeg-xr 问题是，微软贼喜欢变。。。
<nyfair> jiero: 到现在8年了，哪里变了？
<cherrot> zenNa|hardworkin: 这个是首选方案
<jiero> nyfair:  只是害怕，openxml变了不少
<zenNa|hardworkin> cherrot: 赞.
<jiero> cherrot: 要买房子了？
<cherrot> zenNa|hardworkin: 但下班才知道结果 所以先把备选方案告诉你
<nyfair> jiero: 即使变了，原先那个bsd开源的版本也可以随便fork自己玩
<cherrot> jiero: 没  我同住的妹子不是一直一个人住么  是因为另一个搬出去了
<zenNa|hardworkin> cherrot: 备选就是先住你房间, 然后等到下次交房费, 然后住过去
<cherrot> jiero: 正好有个妹子在找房  我在争取让她和租金来
<jiero> lol
<nyfair> g婊出了个webp，马上就有sb跑去firefox的issue tracker上说喂喂，你们这个垃圾浏览器什么时候支持查看webp图像啊
<eexp> 没妹子的时候，你们不是更加可以同住？ zenNa|hardworkin cherrot
<nyfair> 这堆sb也不看看今天哪个网站图像用webp的
<adam8157> nyfair: facebook都改用webp了
<nyfair> adam8157: 妮邹凯
 * adam8157 打得一手好脸
<nyfair> adam8157: 偷偷告诉你，qq空间也是
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<adam8157> nyfair: 你看, 罗姐都被你气得露三点了
<nyfair> 问题是jpeg-xr性能碾压webp啊，你看着编解码速度
<nyfair> 功能更是不用说了，webp就支持24bpp和32bpp
<adam8157> nyfair: 没人用啊, jpeg2000当年也是这问题
<cherrot> eexp: 我倒想~
<nyfair> adam8157: jpeg2000太慢了，到今天解码都快不了，何况10年前
<zenNa|hardworkin> eexp: ... ... ... ... 我是送妹子跟 cherrot 同住
<zenNa|hardworkin> eexp: 我现在有偿帮别人介绍妹子.
<zenNa|hardworkin> eexp: 要 cherrot 一半的工资, 连续两个月
<cherrot> zenNa|hardworkin: =。=
<adam8157> nyfair: jpeg-xr只需要整数运算....... 碾压谁都没问题吧
<jiero> nyfair:  你研究这些做什么呢
<RainFlying> 贵圈啊
<nyfair> jiero: https://github.com/nyfair/freeimagerip
<^k^> ⇪ ti: nyfair/freeimagerip · GitHub
<nyfair> jiero: 因为imagemagick太烂，我自己写一个
<jiero> nyfair: 呃。好吧。
 * jiero 拜拜 nyfair
<nyfair> jiero: 弄个cli接口，批处理跑起来方便
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: pimp
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: pimp? 啥东西?
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: ä½ 
<nyfair> pomp?
 * zenNa|hardworkin 我不懂呀
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 拉皮条的?
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 恩, 我的目标, 我的理想, 就是给别人拉皮条
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐, 今天是"Let It Go Day
<nyfair> why
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐, 今天是"National Let It Go Day" cc happyaron
<adam8157> http://www.daysoftheyear.com/days/let-it-go-day/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Let It Go Day - 23rd Jun, 2014 | Days Of The Year
<adam8157> jiero: http://www.daysoftheyear.com/days/let-it-go-day/
<jiero> adam8157:  哦。我不过节日。
<jiero> adam8157: 所以，今天就放弃了啊
<jiero> 哈哈
<adam8157> zhan: 今天做了六十个不够标准的健腹轮
<zhan> 我去。。。你太厉害了
<adam8157> zhan: 8块腹肌指日可待
<zhan> 我大概30个跪姿的
<bcao> 画的么
<adam8157> bcao: 现在都六块了
<jiero> adam8157:  她生日整整2个月，我生日整整1个月后的今天，是let it go day。这怎么看都是黑。
<onlylove> http://sery.blog.51cto.com/10037/1429418
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 程序员，请不要抢系统管理员的饭碗 - sery - 51CTO技术博客
<zenNa|hardworkin> bcao: 好久不见
<bcao> zenNa|hardworkin, 很久不见
<onlylove> nyfair: 微软这个嘛，看看mono就好了
<zhan> adam8157: 还可以买个烤鱼的架子
 * zenNa|hardworkin 饿了
<onlylove> nyfair: 很多人是因为微软黑历史太多了
<onlylove> nyfair: delphi，silverlight
<onlylove> nyfair: 现在听说.net也快被抛弃了
<nyfair> onlylove: 所以现在根本就不是比哪个东西好，而是为了黑而黑
<nyfair> onlylove: .net废弃哪里听说的？
<onlylove> nyfair: 也不是啊，unix说了，基础结构100年不变啊
<happyaron> onlylove: linux已经要被systemd颠覆了
<nyfair> onlylove: 那是unix，不是g婊啊
<nyfair> happyaron: 蛤蛤
<onlylove> nyfair: 忘了，反正微软要出新技术，老技术就扔了，看看死掉的delphi
<zenNa|hardworkin> linux黑历史更多吧/
 * jiero 抱抱 adam8157 原谅我
<cherrot> zenNa|hardworkin: 妹子找的什么工作 毅然决然就来北漂了
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以说systemd是邪恶了
<zhan> 颠覆！
<nyfair> onlylove: g婊扔掉的老技术不多？
<jiero> zenNa|hardworkin:  你的同学？
<happyaron> onlylove: 颠覆没啥不好
<onlylove> nyfair: 也不少
<zenNa|hardworkin> jiero: 不是.
<happyaron> onlylove: 不颠覆，我等搞linux的还有饭吃么
<nyfair> google reader有话说
 * zhan 也不懂，有些人，说到 google 就是好，神马都好
<nyfair> gtalk表示压力不大
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不喜欢systemd，但是，和upstart比，矮子里面拔将军而已
<happyaron> onlylove: 就是得不停地瞎折腾，还得让人不得不跟着瞎折腾，才能保持先进啊。
<jiero> 还看 google 的么。
 * jiero 没看google啊。
<nyfair> dart半死不活
<nyfair> golang也快死了
<jiero> happyaron:  拉动产业链条，上端某节的人才能发达啊。
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以你看，大牛都玩BSD去了
<adam8157> happyaron: 明明是被统一了
<jiero> happyaron: 看 苹果做的多好
<nyfair> 不过旧的不去新的不来，也没啥不好
<nyfair> jiero: 毛蛋，新版苹果中文字体不能看
<jiero> nyfair:  好看过？
<happyaron> jiero: 牛逼链条是那样的，小众链条有别的过法
<nyfair> jiero: 以前华文还好，后来脑子抽了找小日本设计
<happyaron> onlylove: 我又不是那种牛
<happyaron> adam8157: 统一是另一个事，但本身也是在颠覆
<onlylove> happyaron: 那种牛不喜欢折腾
<nyfair> 问题是苹果还知道找人设计，g婊直接剽窃开源社区成果
<nyfair> droidsans能看？
<zhan> 别说颠覆了，就跟说“互联网思维”一样
<happyaron> nyfair: 苹果好像还真没从开源社区拿啥
<happyaron> nyfair: systemd的思路都是从苹果偷的。
<jiero> nyfair:  说明 g 能利用非自己资源，但是聪明代价是赚钱稍微少点？
<cherrot> zenNa|hardworkin: 欢迎来我家做客 lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 你有妹子了？
<zenNa|hardworkin> cherrot: 我去干嘛...
<happyaron> cherrot: 这么快？
<nyfair> 所以我说，wqy就是群...，被人拿了东西还觉得自己很有脸面
<zhan> g 赚钱少？ 啥意思啊
<cherrot> happyaron: 嘎？
<onlylove> zhan: 擦，别给我讲互联网思维，我现在听见就想吐
<happyaron> cherrot: 昨天刚有人介绍，今天就有妹子了？
<zhan> “颠覆”不也类似么
<cherrot> zenNa|hardworkin: 我屋里还有个单身妹子待解救呢
<nyfair> jiero: g婊可不傻
<onlylove> zhan: 原来不懂事，去面试，然后人给我讲互联网思维，听了半天，我靠，乱枪打鸟
 * adam8157 周三羽毛球空场, 只有我, 还有谁来?
<nyfair> jiero: 你看我去github上喷g婊，多少人给g婊做无偿辩护
<cherrot> happyaron:  我是事实单身  唉
<zhan> onlylove: 有没有讲，做的东西是“颠覆性的”啊
<onlylove> zhan: 然后对那些所谓的互联网公司，敬而远之
<jiero> nyfair:  为了自己的文化 傻一点，比苹果赚少一点，但够了
<onlylove> zhan: 肯定有啊
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 互联网牛牛，那么多资源不把握？
<adam8157> cherrot: 你又单身了?
<onlylove> zhan: 我们要做超越google的东西，颠覆整个XX行业
<zhan> 不错不错
 * adam8157 卧槽, 瞩目年轻人
<zenNa|hardworkin> cherrot: 图?
<jiero> adam8157 zenNa|hardworkin 物理式单身
<onlylove> zhan: 我心里暗想，颠覆你妹啊
<zenNa|hardworkin> cherrot: 无图无真相.
<adam8157> jiero: 懂了
<zhan> 所以刚才在这里看见一堆颠覆啊
<cherrot> adam8157: jiero 懂我
 * zenNa|hardworkin 大爱systemd
<zenNa|hardworkin> 我才不管unix/linux, systemd挺好用的
<jiero> 我靠。。。这里到底有多少人提倡精神恋爱啊。。。
 * cherrot 在这帖妹子图好咩？
<bcao> adam8157, 你请客打球么
<zhan> 图呢？
<jiero> cherrot: 贴啊
<adam8157> bcao: 是啊
<bcao> 在哪？
 * cherrot imagebin 竟然被google盯上了
<zenNa|hardworkin> cherrot: msg给我看嘛
<bcao> 输了不许哭阿
<zenNa|hardworkin> cherrot: 是的.
 * adam8157 周三羽毛球空场, 6-8pm, 首都体育学院(蓟门桥西), 只有我, 还有谁来?
<zenNa|hardworkin> cherrot: 直接dcc给我吧
<adam8157> bcao: 来吧 反正你单身, 有体力
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 有多余的拍子嘛?
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 借
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 好
<onlylove> cherrot: 贴，不准msg或者ddc
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 来的话我给你借
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 我算一下
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 来打, ok
<jiero> zenNa|hardworkin:  别争强好胜
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 因为那天是危险期?
<happyaron> cherrot: 发微信吧
<happyaron> cherrot: msg dcc 都弱爆了
<happyaron> cherrot: 我微信号就happyaron
<nyfair> jiero: chrome屏蔽我司ip访问你也是知道的
<adam8157> bcao: 来不
<cherrot> http://imagebin.org/314237
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: ... ... ... ... ... ... 我看看那天家里有人吗
<cherrot> 给你们围观好了
<^k^> zhan: 赚钱少？ 啥意思啊 not defined.
<bcao> adam8157, 在哪，几点
<zenNa|hardworkin> cherrot: 还可以
<adam8157> bcao: 周三羽毛球空场, 6-8pm, 首都体育学院(蓟门桥西)
<zhan> 这长颈鹿 kk
<happyaron> cherrot: 这是你新认识的妹子？
<cherrot> happyaron: 这是祝我屋里的啊
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<happyaron> cherrot: 样子还不错啊，怎么不拿下。
<cherrot> happyaron: 不是我的菜
<happyaron> lol
<nyfair> cherrot: 壕，我要我要
<happyaron> cherrot: 介绍给我吧，lol
<jiero> cherrot: 她还单身呢？
<happyaron> nyfair: 我给你排了孕妇大姐加bb了
<adam8157> bcao: 来不
<nyfair> happyaron: 不要，女儿超过10岁的可以考虑
<jiero> cherrot: 我以为到了23岁妹子都不会单身了呢。
<happyaron> nyfair: ...
<jiero> happyaron:  nyfair是禽兽不如
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 图床好慢
<nyfair> adam8157: 牛牛，他们又欺负我
<bcao> adam8157, 恩
<bcao> 去
<zhan> 还 attack
<bcao> adam8157, 不用交钱就去
<adam8157> bcao: great, 当然不交钱
<bcao> 好
<bcao> 周一周二周三都有求打了
<onlylove> cherrot: 换个图床
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1237229
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 男子与前女友发生性关系时夸现女友 被咬断命根 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<zhan> 。。。
<happyaron> nyfair:  no zuo no die
<onlylove> cherrot: 说好的换个图床呢
<zhan> onlylove: 你还没打开啊
<cherrot> onlylove: 人品啊
<onlylove> zhan: 没有啊……
<onlylove> cherrot: 人品你妹
<cherrot> onlylove: 给个图床
<onlylove> cherrot: 我在和我社网络斗争
<onlylove> cherrot: http://snag.gy/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ snag.gy - paste images!
<onlylove> cherrot: 这个目前略快
<onlylove> cherrot: 其实还是喜欢imm.io
<alvin_rxg> Title: imm.io has shutdown (@ imm.io)
<cherrot> onlylove: 算了 着急改bug>.
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1237291
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 2ch：交不到男朋友的女性的特征 丧女的自我分析 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> 一群中国交不到男朋友和女朋友的基佬宅女在看另一群中国交不到男朋友和女朋友的基佬宅女翻译的日本论坛上不到男朋友和女朋友的基佬宅女评价日本不到男朋友宅女
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求软件minidwep http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461324 最近在尝试minidwep-gtk，现在装的是30419版本的，可是一直搜不到有wps标记的路由，想换个新版本的软件minidwep-gtk-40423-ubuntu-32bit.deb，可是找了好久都没找到，希望有这个包的能发个链接给我，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> 差一毛钱 — 2014-06-23 17:06
<zenNa|hardworkin> 最近怎么都在讨论吃不吃狗肉呀?
<bcao> adam8157, 到时候打你电话
<adam8157> bcao: 好, 一定来啊, 我换好衣服等你
<bcao> adam8157, 又换衣服的地方吗？
<adam8157> bcao: 有
<bcao> ok
<zenNa|hardworkin> adam8157: 还有专业的羽毛球衣服???
<adam8157> zenNa|hardworkin: 短裤, 和速干衣
 * bcao 好久没虐 adam8157  了，看看现在蛋蛋的水平怎么样了
<adam8157> 这句话真淫荡
<onlylove> nyfair: 看着好晕
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<onlylove> nyfair: 我没学托福的长句断句
<onlylove> roylez: 今天有人伪装破马，可惜又把名改回来了
<roylez> onlylove: .
<nyfair> roylez: 今天有人伪装破马，可惜又把名改回来了
 * nyfair 践踏onlylove
<onlylove> nyfair: 你那么紧张作甚！
<roylez> adam8157: http://bilibili.kankanews.com/video/av1204718/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 100种攻击下体的不同方法 - 哔哩哔哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛求教oracle怎么启动
<nyfair> 装windows版，双击桌面图标，不要谢我
 * onlylove (=ﾟДﾟ=) ▄【┻┳━ ·.`.`.`. nyfair
 * onlylove (=ﾟДﾟ=) ▄【┻┳━ ·.`.`.`. nyfair
 * onlylove (=ﾟДﾟ=) ▄【┻┳━ ·.`.`.`. nyfair
<jiero> cherrot:  可以 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 呢。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<onlylove> jiero: 人要改bug，别打扰忙人
<jiero> onlylove:  那图打不开啊。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。
<onlylove> jiero: 我还以为就我一个打不开的
<onlylove> jiero: 让 cherrot发图的任务交给你了，我要和oracle玩
<jiero> onlylove: 看到了。。。 opera 能，firefox 打不开。。。
<jiero> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> jiero: 我用IE看到了
 * onlylove fuck google
<badegg> hi
<badegg> 有没闲人，:-)
<^k^> badegg:点点点.  17:30
<badegg> 想请教下关于证书的问题
<badegg> 搭建了一个openconnect，但是其中关于证书部分，有些许不明
<jiero> onlylove:  合你补一下。
<jiero> onlylove:  你太瘦脸
<onlylove> jiero: 你去问cherrot愿意不
<jiero> onlylove:  cherrot 不能管人家妹子的事情吧。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 好歹和他一个屋的，这是申请属于他的资源
<jiero> onlylove:  那么你不合格。
<jiero> onlylove: 我替他说了
<zhan> 护着了啊
<nyfair> ntr! ntr!
<adam8157> ntr! ntr!
<onlylove> 把c#的主力程序调走干别的，丢给我烂尾楼，这样真的好吗，真的好吗？真的好吗！
<nyfair> 支持出柜！
<jiero> adam8157 nyfair 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你什么意思，你对那妹子有兴趣？
<jiero> onlylove:  没有。
<jiero> onlylove: 或者说兴趣不大。
 * jiero 走了
<onlylove> cherrot: 你社是不是常年有空啊……我现在抓狂啊，想跳啊……这什么破烂外包，一边丢给我一堆活计，一边让我面试外包
<cherrot> onlylove: 没 社招常年招不进人来  我们这都忙成狗了
<zenNa|ha`> cherrot: 几点下班?
 * zenNa|ha` 我去, 我怎么这名字了?
<cherrot> zenNa|ha`: 9:30
<onlylove> cherrot: 招不进人是啥概念
 * cherrot 刚才想说啥来着？
<onlylove> cherrot: 晚上？
<zhan> 折断了。
<zenNa|ha`> cherrot: ... ...
<cherrot> onlylove: 就是二面过不了
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠，我还是去瞅瞅kingsoft吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 穷事情
<cherrot> zenNa|ha`: 咋？
<zenNa|ha`> cherrot: 看看你够不够时间请我吃饭, 不够
<cherrot> zenNa|ha`: 也可以早点走 只是今天活巨多
<zenNa|ha`> cherrot: lol~
<cherrot> zenNa|ha`: 明天？
<onlylove> zenNa|ha`: 你那个好像是网络被reset了？
<zenNa|ha`> onlylove: 可能吧
<cherrot> zenNa|ha`: 明天妹子不是过来么
<onlylove> zenNa|ha`: 反正又重新join的
<zenNa|ha`> cherrot: 我不知道呀
<zenNa|ha`> cherrot: 交给你负责了呀
<onlylove> cherrot: 你社二面面什么啊，捡肥皂，打台球？
 * zenNa|ha` rh招聘呀! 有意联系我呀! 内核测试工程师呀
<cherrot> onlylove: 就是总监一级的面试吧
 * zenNa|ha` 红毛软件/redhat 招聘
<onlylove> cherrot: 你们总监是找女婿还是找儿媳妇
 * zenNa|ha` 内核测试工程师, 工作轻松, 待遇免谈
<cherrot> zenNa|ha`:  我看时间吧  不知道明天能不能清下半天假来
<onlylove> zenNa|ha`: 不应该是虹猫吗？
 * cherrot 待遇免谈 lol
<zenNa|ha`> cherrot: 别跟我说呀, 我不管了....
<cherrot> zenNa|ha`: 好 ;)
<happyaron> zenNa|ha`: 招首席？
<zenNa|ha`> happyaron: 恩.
<zenNa|ha`> happyaron: 不知道是什么岗位.
<zenNa|ha`> qiao: 现在人手够了吧? 你debug tools, liwan是mem之类的
<zenNa|ha`> qiao: 为啥还有名额
<qiao> zenNa|ha`: 恩。。
<qiao> zenNa|ha`: 还有 kabi /dup/ usb . etc
<zenNa|ha`> qiao: 以前两个人, 现在也是, 而且推出去好多工作呀
<adam8157> zenNa|ha`: 你这样黑, 好么
<zenNa|ha`> adam8157: 我怎么黑了?
<zenNa|ha`> adam8157: 免是typo, 应该是面
<qiao> zenNa|ha`: 人多多干活，人少少干活么。。
 * zenNa|ha` 回家家, 吃饭饭
<qiao> zenNa|ha`: 新老板想多干活。
<onlylove> qiao: kabi是啥？
<zenNa|ha`> qiao: 赞.
<zenNa|ha`> onlylove: kernel abi
<qiao> onlylove: 你知道 abi 不 ？
<onlylove> qiao: 知道，但是不知道是作甚的
<zenNa|ha`> onlylove: 让你编译出来的module, 可以load到某个内核里, 说明你们的kabi兼容
<qiao> 应用程序二进制接口
<onlylove> qiao: 听的更多的还是api
<onlylove> qiao: binary？
<zenNa|ha`> onlylove: 如果你编译出的module, 不能load到某个内核里, 说明abi 不兼容
<happyaron> 维护abi的都是伤不起的苦逼
<qiao> onlylove: 恩
<happyaron> 比如我
<happyaron> nnd
<zenNa|ha`> onlylove: 这个解释合理吧?
<zenNa|ha`> happyaron: gaoji!
<onlylove> zenNa|ha`: 理解了
 * adam8157 我负责引入新的kABI
<zenNa|ha`> onlylove: :-)
<zenNa|ha`> adam8157: gaoji!
<onlylove> happyaron: gaoji!
<happyaron> adam8157: 没事我不弄k开头的
<onlylove> adam8157: gaoji!
<happyaron> adam8157: 你爱干嘛干嘛
<qiao> adam8157: goaji
<happyaron> onlylove: adam8157 才是真的gaoji
<happyaron> qiao: 首席你应该和他不共戴天
<adam8157> happyaron: 能面基的搜狗拼音呢?
<zenNa|ha`> s/不共戴天/相亲相爱/
<qiao> happyaron: 现在不管kabi了，这个太蛋疼了。。
<onlylove> adam8157: 估计被产品妹子毙掉了
<happyaron> adam8157: 我晚上编包，给你内测如何
<happyaron> onlylove: 没
<happyaron> onlylove: 产品妹子就在我旁边
<adam8157> happyaron: 我不着急, 我等正式哒
<onlylove> happyaron: 难道产品妹子还要添油加醋？
<qiao> happyaron: 弄了半天也不知道到底是干啥用的。。只验证bug
<happyaron> adam8157: 好
<happyaron> onlylove: 这版还有其他功能啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 细胞词库神马的我没有乱说啊
<onlylove> happyaron: yuepao？
<happyaron> onlylove: 你要在里面加这词？
<onlylove> happyaron: 不闹了，我还得搞oracle，不然今天的daily report没法写了
<happyaron> onlylove: 或许已经有这词了吧。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 加油
<onlylove> happyaron: 你说的是这功能
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是……真的下版有细胞词库
<onlylove> happyaron: 我得说啥来着，哦，目前这个项目的ownner被调走，我要接手搞c#了
<happyaron> QA大姐高抬贵手的话，7月就会出了。
<happyaron> onlylove: 加油吧您……
<onlylove> happyaron: 我会告诉你，前几天刚有一次vmware的面试么
<happyaron> onlylove:
<happyaron> onlylove: 有戏没
<happyaron> onlylove: 有戏速度啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 也就是说……将来我要拿一分钱做两份活
<onlylove> happyaron: 有戏也是离岸的
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是工作么，还是外包？
<onlylove> happyaron: 而且那个HR，只能用SB来形容
<onlylove> happyaron: 外包公司，当然是外包
<happyaron> onlylove: 那拒了得了……
<happyaron> onlylove: 想办法把自己弄进去啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 那不行，PM给你安排的
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就表现垃圾点
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，已经面过了
<happyaron> 还是想办法把自己弄进去是正路
<happyaron> 那没法了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我现在唯一的想法是，能做多久做多久
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果有可能，去kingsoft去瞅一眼游戏服务器
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后回家种田去
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> 这是怎么回事
<onlylove> happyaron: 帝都不好玩
<happyaron> 好吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 以前觉得帝都到处是大牛，来了以后才知道，自己原来是中上游的，比自己垃圾的更多
<onlylove> happyaron: 要命的是，他们工资还比你高
<happyaron> onlylove: 没办法
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以啊，有能力呢，就像adam或者yunfan这样的，可以wfh，咱是没能力的，土豆搬家咯
<happyaron> onlylove: 何必这样想
<onlylove> happyaron: 那哪样
<happyaron> onlylove: 机会还很多啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看我整天笑话 jiero，其实我不一定比他强
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥事
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是他整天提的那些小破事
<onlylove> 哇擦……到下班时间了……我还没写daily report
<happyaron> onlylove: 写去……
<onlylove> happyaron: 现在很多单位的那种官僚作风还有啥风气很差，你懂得，干着不爽，时间长了就不爱玩了
<happyaron> 嗯
<zhan> 走，开公司去
<onlylove> 擦，今天写啥好呢……我啥没干哎……
<zhan> 把传统行业都颠覆了！
<zhan> 用互联网思维
<onlylove> zhan: 再遇见这样的我直接跑路，他们庙太大，我怕迷路
<onlylove> zhan: 我人就这么点本事，就适合做个传统的system admin
<onlylove> zhan: 互联网那套，玩不来
<happyaron> onlylove: 别局限
<onlylove> happyaron: 一天同时起好几十个应用，你不知道哪个能成功，你不能把自己局限在传统的那种领域，我们是互联网公司，我们要做颠覆性的产品
<onlylove> happyaron: 嗯，就这样
<onlylove> happyaron: 小屁孩还没我大，就敢这么吹
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不反对有野心，但是他那不叫野心，
<happyaron> onlylove: 乱了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 我也不知道那叫什么，姑且叫白日做梦吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 你说HR还是PM还是谁？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我曾经去一个公司面试SA
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后来了个小屁孩，这么和我说的
<onlylove> happyaron: 那公司好像做移动支付的？忘了
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> 这话
<onlylove> happyaron: 至于前几天面试的VMWARE的HR，两个在同一个内网的机器，ping不通，哪些原因？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我已经不知道说什么好了
<onlylove> happyaron: 老实说，我来北京是为了赚钱的，我也想赚钱，但是我知道，这不是光靠做梦和吹牛就能赚到的
<huntxu> onlylove: HR問這個不奇怪啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 我讨厌这种问题
<huntxu> onlylove: 能屈能伸啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 因为这个问题显示了，他对网络一窍不通，就知道ping命令
<onlylove> huntxu: 然后他为了显示他的博学，还要问下
<onlylove> huntxu: 让我觉得他很SB，就这样
<huntxu> onlylove: 因為很多爛書裏說ping可以用來檢查網絡連通。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 我虽然不像CCIE蛙那样厉害，好歹也是摸过cisco三层机器和router的
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<huntxu> lol
<happyaron> onlylove: HR一般脑残
<happyaron> 遇到不脑残的HR，算是福分
<huntxu> HR問這個就是打打醬油
<onlylove> happyaron: 妹子HR脑残，我忍，问题是你是个汉子
<huntxu> 哈哈哈哈哈
<huntxu> onlylove: 其實沒能力的HR還是建議別問技術問題了
<huntxu> 真的會讓公司掉價。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你知道我为啥觉得那货SB了吧
<onlylove> huntxu: 真的，不能再掉价了，VMWARE怎么会有这样的SB啊
<huntxu> 談談價錢福利什麽的還可以
<onlylove> huntxu: 因为是outsourcing，所以谈钱的问题轮不到他
<onlylove> huntxu: 他也只能扯些没用的
<huntxu> onlylove: 那還要他那輪幹嘛。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: vmware对vendor不放心
<onlylove> huntxu: 唯一的解释
<huntxu> onlylove: 可是好歹找個比vendor強了才能確認啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 担心vendor随便找人应付他们
<onlylove> huntxu: 因为他们付的钱不在少数，虽然我们拿到的不多
 * onlylove 下班
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2sImIF3NzAABxv6HbIUkAALrUwM8g0EAAHHX801.jpg 今天买了套3D立体拼图,打开有被骗的感觉
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gshmu> ^k^: >joke
<gshmu> alvin_rxg: >joke
<gshmu> freeflying: >joke
<^k^> gshmu, 你相信这是更好单干？  19:33
<gshmu> ^k^: 呃，好怕怕
<gshmu> ^k^: 信不信断你电源。。。 TTT
<^k^> gshmu, 如果我必须选择一个，我pickBelieve它。  19:40
<^k^> gshmu, Groovy的..很高兴听到这个。  19:41
<gshmu> ^k^: 你太速度了
<gshmu> ^k^: 比蜗牛慢那么一点点。。。
<^k^> gshmu, 你是如何知道KK？  19:48
<^k^> gshmu, .. 休息一下 ..  19:49
<gshmu> ^k^: 你太慢了还让我休息？
<gshmu> 罢了 我在计时
<October21> gshmu: 你好无聊哦
<gshmu> 有么？
<gshmu> October21: 无聊一下下不是挺好的么/
<October21> 嗯
<gshmu> ????。。。
<gshmu> 谁是SQL高手 知道个sql语句。。。
<October21> 星期一怎么不热闹？
<^k^> gshmu, .. 休息一下 ..  19:56
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • ubuntu kylin 用户进入不了桌面系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461327 本机用的是win7，然后安装了kylin。 安装完成后多次死机，后来发现不必重启，等几分钟就好了。 用户安装一些软件后，退出重启就进不去了，密码没有错误，按回车后，又跳回登陆界面。 然后试了命令
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: Three very tough mice : Three rats are sitting at the bar talking bragging about their bravery and toughness.The first says, "I'm so tough, once I ate a whole bagful of rat poison!"The second says, "Well I'm so tough, once I was caught in a rat trap and I bit it apart!"Then the third rat gets u
<^k^>  ─> p and says, "Later guys, I'm off home to harass the cat."
<imtxc> 抗不住抗不住啊
<imtxc> 流量好费
<smallzhan> 4g 啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 壕，好久不见啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04的chrome发热严重 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461329 本本好几年了，最近散热不好。升级14.04后发现，chrome引起发热量剧增，多开几个标签后很容易就能升高到近100度(用sensors测量)，关掉chrome温度很快就下降，多次出现过温度过高自动关机现象，这在升级前从没有
<^k^>  ─> 过，迫不得已现在只好放弃chrome改用firefox。有人出现跟我相同的现象么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 vinct — 2014-06-23 22:24
<happyaron> cherrot: 你怎么还上线了，不跟妹子聊天了？
<happyaron> freeflying: 壕叔儿好
<happyaron> freeflying: 我决定把招行卡补卡了……
<cherrot> happyaron, 刚下班回家。。
<cherrot> happyaron, 哪有这么多妹子陪我聊天啊喂！
<happyaron> cherrot: 互联网苦逼的原因么。
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕
<cherrot> happyaron, 是啊  今天是纯码农  确实杂碎活
<cherrot> 全是
<happyaron> freeflying: 你们都金卡了，我还不是呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 学历不够
<happyaron> cherrot: 唉
<cherrot> happyaron, 你现在住宿舍？
<happyaron> cherrot: 情况略特殊，但不是宿舍。
<happyaron> cherrot: 空间很大，但私密程度比较差。
<happyaron> lol
<cherrot> happyaron, 引起我的遐想 =。=
<happyaron> cherrot: 不用遐想，其实蛮艰苦的。
<cherrot> happyaron, 缺肥皂？ lol
<happyaron> 但一个人无所谓嘛。
<happyaron> cherrot: 肥皂是啥典故
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕又到了布达佩斯啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 没啊，我在帝都呢啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 布达佩斯是pes滴
<freeflying> happyaron: 还是贵司爽啊
<cherrot> happyaron, .... 这个不好解释。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 你不是还要去法国么，很爽啊
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> happyaron, 艰苦啥 我这出门去个菜市场都得步行半小时
<happyaron> cherrot: 我没厨房
<freeflying> happyaron: 我们是屌丝去开会
<happyaron> freeflying: 我们也是
<freeflying> happyaron: 我还不了解贵司啊
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 反正对一个大老爷们来说其实还不错
<happyaron> cherrot: 对妹子来说，就看妹子自己怎么觉得了。
<happyaron> cherrot: 网速超快
<happyaron> cherrot: 电脑多得随便用。
<happyaron> lol
<cherrot> happyaron, 网速。。淡淡的忧伤。。 我就不懂帝都的联通是多么缺带宽？10M的光纤入户竟然还要限制上传速度
<happyaron> cherrot: 我这里的网速不是你等可以理解的啦。。。
<cherrot> happyaron, 多少？
<cherrot> happyaron, 教育网？
<happyaron> freeflying: 这点我还是可以自称土豪的吧叔儿 ^^
<happyaron> cherrot: 学校里，但不是普通的宿舍网
<happyaron> cherrot: 也不是垃圾cernet
<happyaron> cherrot: 来吧，介绍妹子给我，我让你来体验超快网络。
<cherrot> happyaron,  这周末看看安排～
<happyaron> :P
<happyaron> 电信1G，联通1G，电信CN2 200M
<happyaron> 我这里不限速随便跑……
<happyaron> ipv6 2g
<cherrot> happyaron, 我去你这是住在了哪。。
<happyaron> 肯定不是机房里……那地方没法住人。lol
<cherrot> happyaron, 我刚想说你这时住机房了啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 但是很近，万兆光纤进屋的。
<cherrot> happyaron, 卧槽这不能忍！！
<happyaron> 同样是光纤入户，还是有区别的……
<happyaron> :D
<Akagi201_> ./akfence mon0 --update 5 --berlin 30 这样一长串命令怎么让他后台运行
<cherrot> happyaron, 不要再告诉我上网还不花钱。。
<cherrot> Akagi201_, screen -R myScreen
<Akagi201_> How can I make this long command use in back ground './akfence mon0 --update 5 --berlin 30'?
<Akagi201_> no screen installed
<happyaron> nohup
<cherrot> Akagi201_,  你说的在后台是什么意思？ 退出终端还在运行 还是  回车后释放终端就好
<Akagi201_> 释放终端
<Akagi201_> 结尾加&这种
<cherrot> akagi201, 如果是前者 那就 Nohup或者screen 如果是后者 最后加个 &就行了
<cherrot> Akagi201_, 那你为啥不加 & ?
<Akagi201_> 这么长加在哪里
<cherrot> Akagi201_, 加在最后啊亲  关多长什么事儿？
<happyaron> ...
<Akagi201_> cherrot: smart boy
<happyaron> cherrot: smart boy
 * happyaron giggles
<cherrot> happyaron, =。=
<happyaron> cherrot: 刚才没看见，确实不要钱。
 * happyaron 补刀
<cherrot> happyaron, 补的漂亮。。
 * hoxily 抱抱 cherrot happyaron
 * cherrot 抱抱 hoxily happyaron 土豪们
<happyaron> cherrot: 我土，不豪
<happyaron> cherrot: 真正的土豪，要看 ff 和当当那种
<jusss> hi,all
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  23:56
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  23:56
<cherrot> jusss, night ~
<jiero> knownbad:  美国签证没办好；她要走了。
<jiero> knownbad:  啊啊，我从来不相信自己的运气会有多好呢。现在依然不信。
<knownbad> 虾米美国签证？
<jiero> knownbad: 普通的 b2
<jiero> knownbad: 旅游
<knownbad> 谁要签美国？
<jiero> knownbad: 我妈
<knownbad> 你是说两件事？   你妈没签过，但谁要走？
<jiero> knownbad:  我喜欢的那孩子要走了 :)(
<jiero> knownbad:  嗯。是两件事。
<knownbad> 干你运气什么事？
<jiero> knownbad: 哈。不知道运气是个甚么东西
<knownbad> 那是好事。
<jiero> 奇迹是不会发生的。
<knownbad> 奇鸡会发生的。
<alvin_rxg> 鷄鷄怎麽了
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-24
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • yoga的联网问题，实在是崩溃了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461334 我看了一下我的网卡是intel N 7260，但是试过各种驱动都没用，而且只有无线网卡。 网络连接的地方显示的是wifi通过硬件开关禁用，但是我都没有硬件开关啊。 试了firmware-iwlwifi 没用。可能
<^k^>  ─> 是我不知道怎么激活它? 实验室要用电脑>_<，急求。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fox_pro — 2014-06-24 2:58
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 没有任何配置，突然整个系统的字体就变了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461335 没有任何配置，突然发现firefox的部分字体变了。重启后整个系统的字体都变了。ubuntu14.04,这他妈的是哪一出啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cflo-ve — 2014-06-24 8:11
 * jiero .....
 * jiero 抱抱 nyfair 我做好被黑的准备了。
 * jiero 做好被断线的准备。
<freeflying> jiero: 小朋友真早啊
<whipleg> freeflying: 早
<whipleg> jiero: 早
<jiero> freeflying whipleg 早
<jiero> freeflying: 你在哪里？
<freeflying> jiero: on this damn planet
<jiero> freeflying:  I'm in air.
<tcstory> who can tell me what is the defference between kde and kde plasme
<tcstory> #join #ubuntu
<jiero> Destine:  早安
<Destine> jiero, 早安。
<freeflying> Destine: 你这是刚起还是刚上班呢
<Destine> freeflying, 上班。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qYCIACFMAAD-tjTEcG4AALrFQPKP38AAP7O005.jpg 有创意才有新意
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • KVM虚拟机为何需要重启宿主机网络服务后才能连接网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461336 宿主机：Fedora20，KVM+Virtual Machine Manager，桥接模式 虚拟机：Windfows7+桥接模式 网络连接环境：路由上网 现象：宿主机每次机器启动后能狗正常上网，但WIN7虚拟机需要重启网
<jiero> huntxu cherrot onlylove 告诉我 endle 是谁啊
<onlylove> jiero: 不知道
<endle> 贴吧ID zhenbo li
<onlylove> http://news.qq.com/a/20140622/001521.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 江苏准新娘服用减肥胶囊猝死 成本4元卖128元_新闻_腾讯网
<onlylove> endle: 这边不玩贴吧，我在贴吧也不看linux吧
<jiero> endle: 。。。。 真暴力？
<endle> 最开始的ID是 endle，后来不知道为什么死活登陆不进去了
<endle> 打错了。。。
<endle> 我的意思是，ubuntu forum 的ID
<jiero> 哦。
<zhan> jiero: 你怎么半夜还活跃啊
<endle> 我不去百度的 linux 吧
<jiero> zhan:  什么半夜？我起床6个小时了亲。。。
<zhan> 4点吧
<onlylove> jiero: 现在9点不到10点，你起床6小时，不到4点起，你要作甚
<jiero> zhan: 哦。一开始没开电脑
<onlylove> jiero: 那时候我还刚睡没5小时
<jiero> onlylove: 不说了。反正睡不到 5小时了。
<huntxu> jiero: 你沒救了。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu
<zhan> 拿出这个劲头学一门技术，用不了几天就砖家了
<onlylove> http://news.qq.com/a/20140622/003432.htm?tu_biz=web_cfr_2
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 国内出现首个“工士”学位 相当于副学士级别_新闻_腾讯网
<onlylove> 副学士……
<onlylove> a bachlor？
<huntxu> zhan: 同意
<jiero> zhan: 我以前曾经有过那种时期，然后四面八方问别人。
<jiero> zhan: 不过不会钻研任意一点。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40050
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Opera 24 for Linux开发者版发布
<zhan> 那也好啊，总比把那时间拿来空叹人生许多愁要好啊
<onlylove> zhan: 哦，实际上，人长时间专注一个东西，会累的
<cherrot> jiero: 不认识啊
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。
<onlylove> zhan: 所以上学的时候每节课是45分钟，休息下
<jiero> zhan: 这是专一个目标。。。
<zhan> 上学 45 分钟，能坚持 5 分钟专注就不错了
<jiero> zhan: 能啊。
<jiero> zhan: 我一专心就会打瞌睡，所以教师都认识我
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40051
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 天河二号第三次称雄Top500榜单
<onlylove> 不知道天河拿来做啥了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40052
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 凤凰传媒成为Xbox Live游戏发行商
<onlylove> xbox
<zhan> one 呢？
<zhan> 我想看看那个新的 kinect 有啥进步
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40053
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 方滨兴提议设立自己的根域名系统
<zhan> 看见他先骂了再说
<onlylove> 方前校长要建局域网？
<huntxu> jiero: ...
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
<huntxu> jiero: 有時候男人要學會把一些東西一輩子不說帶到棺材裏去
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。那是替别人保守的秘密。
 * jiero 不喜欢自己有秘密
<huntxu> zhan: 一屏把方校長罵得亂七八糟的
<onlylove> http://pinyin.sogou.com/dict/news.php?id=2574
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 世界最小西瓜 - 搜狗输入法词库
<onlylove> 方校长什么的，嗯，该知足了，不能流芳千古，但是有遗臭万年的希望
<onlylove> 这西瓜……真的能叫西瓜？
<onlylove> 看了搜狐评论以后……
<onlylove> 嗯，被忽悠了
<gad-zllang> gnu ld 的源码大概在哪个包里？
<huntxu> gad-zllang: binutils?
<zhan> 应该就是 binutils
<cap_sensitive> Hi。如何让某个目录下的所有新文件都自带 x 权限？我试着用 setfacl，但是 effective 仍然是 rw
<happyaron> cap_sensitive: chmod -R +x
<happyaron> 额，新建
<happyaron> umask
<gad-zllang> 找到了，tks huntxu zhan
<cap_sensitive> umask 不是文件默认 666 么
<cap_sensitive> 改成 000 的话
<zhan> 竟然是 666
<zhan> 不是 022 之类的么
<huntxu> 0022吧通常
<cap_sensitive> 我的意思是文件的权限时 666 不是 777
<cap_sensitive> 这样 - 022 的话是 644
<cap_sensitive> 即使设置 umask 为 000 的话文件也是 666 不是 777
<cap_sensitive> 还是没有 x
<cap_sensitive> 而且即便这样可以，该用户的所有新建文件都可以执行，感觉权限太大了
<happyaron> 那就不知道了……
<cap_sensitive> 现在一个想到的办法是 crontab 定时 chmod +x
<cap_sensitive> 但是感觉不太干净……
<zhan> 很少有文件直接创建就带 x 的。一般也只有编译出来的可执行文件之类的默认带 x
<huntxu> 而且為什麽有這麽奇怪的需求，要那整個文件夾都+x
<huntxu> 你拿來放scripts又懶得每個文件都+x？
<cap_sensitive> 我是一个电脑开 Samba 共享，然后存了一些 Windows 的程序，在 Windows 下没有 x 的话那些程序不能远程执行
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 最近ubuntu字体显示有问题啊-看图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461338 选区_014.png 在截图下 论坛的字 选区_013.png 我都怀疑是不是看了这些不清楚的字导致我视力下降了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 onhao — 2014-06-24 10:15
<huntxu> 高端的windows
<cap_sensitive> 没办法 :-(
<gshmu> 数据库统计 case when （select count（）。。。）>0 then "这里字符串可以，表达式可以么？"
<gshmu> 我想再写个更具体的select count计数。。。过滤条件更多。。。
<zhan> 话说你这些需求是不是找个 sql 手册就都有了啊
<gshmu> 我写的都不对啊啊啊
<gshmu> zhan:  BLOB
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求教lsof的正确用法。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461339 lsof（list open files）是一个列出当前系统打开文件的工具。网上是这么说的。但是这个工具好像不太正常。 例如我的主目录下有一个tmp.lsof文件。 我通过双击使用gedit打开 ，但是执行 lsof tmp.lsof 什么输出都没有。 而
<jiero> 我我我。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你你你啥？
<imtxccccc> 早
<imtxccccc> onlylove:
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 早
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 你啥时候减肥啊
<imtxccccc> cherrot: jiero
<imtxccccc> onlylove: 周末
<imtxccccc> 现在是手机
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 每天看你这么一堆c好别扭
<imtxccccc> 我也别扭啊
<imtxccccc> 你以为我愿意哇
<imtxccccc> 吃了几天又胖了很多
<zhan> 大堆c
<imtxccccc> 嗯
<imtxccccc> 为毛这么多人相信中医啊。。。
<bcao> 谁配置过neutron .怎么总是连不上amqp server
<huntxu> bcao: 高大上
<bcao> huntxu, 配置过吗？
<huntxu> imtxccccc: 我也信中醫啊
<jiero> onlylove:  我要吃了你。。。
<huntxu> bcao: 胡亂成功過，沒懂
<bcao> 知道怎么看连不上的原因么
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 中医是一个体系的，西医是定点的
<bcao> log 太少了
<freeflying> onlylove: 中医是纯扯淡
<imtxccccc> huntxu: 好吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 扯么，反正中医找到我的病根了
<onlylove> freeflying: 西医怎么查都没查出来
<imtxccccc> 这两周在医院看到很多被中医忽悠成晚期的癌症
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 医生水平不够
<freeflying> onlylove: 你就被忽悠吧
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 不是中医的错
<onlylove> freeflying: 随你啊，我现在一天天好起来
<huntxu> 中醫不被信任更多只是因為不可証吧。。。
<huntxu> 沒辦法拿兩組小白鼠來對比，一組安慰劑，一組開藥方
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 还是那句话，医生水平不够给中医招黑
<imtxccccc> 哪里的医生水平够呢
<freeflying> huntxu: 我们信科学
<imtxccccc> 医院呆得我都扛不住了
<huntxu> freeflying: 反正他有時候能醫好人，也不是只靠人類自身的免疫系統的
<freeflying> huntxu: 治好是因为人本来就快好了
<onlylove> freeflying: 信科学啊？比方伟哥啥的？（真不好意思，我暂时想不出更好的比喻来）
<imtxccccc> onlylove: 渣
<imtxccccc> onlylove: 科学的是电动的
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 我在努力想科学嘛
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 额……
<huntxu> freeflying: 那倒不是，可能你們從小都沒接觸很多中醫。。。
<huntxu> 我們農村的
<jiero> huntxu:  我不是。。。
<huntxu> 能吃中藥的情形下就沒人吃西藥。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 我是医学院长大的，所以，从小就都用。。。
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 电动的是给女人用的……
<imtxccccc> 我也农村的，家里人很多被忽悠，吃中药说肿瘤下去了再没长，到医院一查是转移了。。。
<gad-zllang__> 编译webkit的debug版，因为符号表什么超大，在最后链接时出错了。final link failed: File truncated
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 擦，肿瘤这东西……
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 算了……
<imtxccccc> onlylove: 渣，不用伟哥男人照样能爽
<huntxu> imtxccccc: 腫瘤這種中醫其實根本就沒經驗
<gad-zllang__> 4G内存，有人说需要加内存。
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 这tmd绝对是胡扯了
<huntxu> imtxccccc: 說中醫能治腫瘤的就算了，除非真超神，否則都別信
<imtxccccc> onlylove: huntxu 对啊，我听见他们讨论怎么吃了中药消下去了我就死的心都有
<freeflying> huntxu:  中医就是扯淡
<jiero> freeflying:  其实还是有用的。
<imtxccccc> 然后一个个的到医院都是晚期
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 听说过零和作用吗？
<jiero> freeflying: 仅仅是对应诊断用，用药就没啥意思了
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 肿瘤，本身是细胞分裂出错导致的
<jiero> freeflying:  就是说说可能内脏有损伤
<gad-zllang__> orz。。。。
<freeflying> Destine: 我的ipad mini2的屏摔碎了我猜想起买个case
<huntxu> freeflying: 不可能扯淡了2000年的。。。
<imtxccccc> 啥
<jiero> freeflying:
<freeflying> jiero: 你不用说服我啊，我是不信的
<freeflying> huntxu: 正是因为扯淡了2000年，所以我们得医学才这么落后
<imtxccccc> 说不听 ，没办法
<huntxu> freeflying: 我們落後了麽
<onlylove> huntxu: 我和你说，我在家的时候，给一个客户修打印机的时候专门扯过这个问题
<onlylove> huntxu: 那客户也不信中医
<jiero> freeflying:  如果你有问题，西医没查出来，找中医，分析一下器官，然后做细致检查。
<onlylove> jiero: 别说了
<jiero> onlylove: lol
<huntxu> freeflying: 你得找出証據証明西醫出現之後醫學明顯進步很多才行
<onlylove> jiero: 他不会信的
<Destine> freeflying, 。。。那就买。。。
<imtxccccc> huntxu: 百日咳天花都没有了
<freeflying> jiero: 扯吧，科学都检查不出，你靠玄学能保命？
<huntxu> 我只覺得西醫引入了對比測試，所以更容易讓人相信。。。=。=
<huntxu> 但對比不是唯一的一種方式吧
<imtxccccc> huntxu: 然后多活了好多人吧
<freeflying> Destine: 刚刚收到了，村子里有靠谱的换屏的不
<imtxccccc> 村里？ 有靠谱的东西么
<Destine> freeflying, 我不知道，从来没有去换过，不过好像自己换不难，你可以考虑自己弄个？
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 西医的作用主要起源于各种抗生素，盘尼西林就是神的时候你还记得？
<jiero> freeflying: 是科学能查出来，需要精密的，但是中医也可以用更多旁征感觉出来不具体的部位有问题，然后用西医方式精密检查。
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 现在TMD，各种广谱抗生素，咋样，超级细菌了吧
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 有本事你灭了超级细菌
<imtxccccc> happyaron: 无敌伞到手？
<jiero> onlylove:  纳米机器人
<happyaron> imtxccccc: 嗯
<imtxccccc> 我没办法
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 人都到手好几天了
<happyaron> freeflying: 你的是玻璃碎了，还是整个坏了
<imtxccccc> happyaron: 一套多少钱
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 你没办法，你以为西医有办法？
<freeflying> jiero: 你看你们这些小年轻还迷信玄学，就知道我们的医学有多落后了
<freeflying> happyaron: 玻璃
<happyaron> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37503797172
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 原装ipadmini 换屏幕 触摸屏 MINI2手写玻璃外屏 迷你换屏幕正品-淘宝网 价格:80.00 - 350.00
<jiero> freeflying: 彻底否定可能的连接，这是病，要治。。。
<freeflying> huntxu: 你在混淆观念，对照试验是科学，不是医学独有，而且也多多用于医药研究里
<happyaron> freeflying: 我在这家弄过，还行。
<imtxccccc> happyaron: 上样片儿吧
<freeflying> happyaron: 哦，这周去弄下
<happyaron> imtxccccc: http://img5.douban.com/view/group_topic/large/public/p14811358.jpg
<freeflying> happyaron: 换下多少米
<huntxu> freeflying: 我不和你扯這個，我沒覺得哪裏混淆了，我一直都在說西醫比中醫更容易讓人相信而已
<onlylove> huntxu: 现在中医瞎扯淡，吃药得自己小心点，我去年感冒，去药店买药，丫的风热风寒一样给我一盒，还好我看了适应症，不然死都不知道怎么死的   cc freeflying
<happyaron> freeflying: 就是上面的价格。我换的是note2
<huntxu> onlylove: 藥還是別亂買了，小感冒相信身體 lol
<huntxu> onlylove: 通常感冒都是白加黑
<happyaron> imtxccccc: 技术太挫了
<huntxu> onlylove: 中成藥就算了
<imtxccccc> happyaron: 放张再渣点的啊，让我解毒
<onlylove> huntxu: 尼玛，当时想死的感觉了，你知道被人扶着去药店的滋味么
<huntxu> onlylove: 這麽嚴重不去醫院？
<onlylove> huntxu: 中成药是针对一些流行症，反正开药也是开那些，直接做出来就是
<onlylove> huntxu: 去医院吊水？
<happyaron> imtxccccc: http://photos-h.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xpa1/10488677_733135153415335_2009145810_n.jpg
<onlylove> huntxu: 现在医院真心去不起
<huntxu> onlylove: 量大小還是不同的吧
<freeflying> onlylove: 你好好去看看中成药里成分，起作用的都是西药
<huntxu> onlylove: 還好吧。。。
<imtxccccc> happyaron: 敢扫街啊，牛
<onlylove> freeflying: 老大，告诉我里面啥成分是西药，一堆植物，我真不知道哪个是西药成分
<imtxccccc> 扫街我的相机拿不出手啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 而且一旦吊过一次水，再吃药就不好用了
<onlylove> huntxu: 这是一堆人的亲身经历
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 迅雷下载固件 for ubuntu14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461341 xware-desktop_0.9.20140605_i386.deb xware-desktop_0.9.20140605_i386.deb Xware Desktop已打包,打包系统是kubuntu14.04,凡是32位的ubuntu14.04系,应该都能用. 迅雷版本是1.0.21,建议双击安装包进行安装,它还要额外的pyQt5的库,会自动
<^k^>  ─> 从ubuntu仓库下载. 第一次先不要登陆,先要设置.启动迅雷软件->菜单栏->文件->设置->挂载->添加下载目录,比如我的是/home/name/download. …
<imtxccccc> onlylove: 主要是医生都不知道是什么成分
<happyaron> imtxccccc: 一下午几百张之后举胳膊都费劲了……
<happyaron> imtxccccc: 臂力不行
<imtxccccc> 几百
<huntxu> onlylove: 很少打吊針，沒經驗 =.=
<imtxccccc> happyaron: 我墨迹了半天，其实是想要当天晚上的试机照片啊。。
<jiero> imtxccccc:  送我相机吧。
<jiero> imtxccccc: 我需要相机的。
<onlylove> 蓉蓉片片拍的不错
<jiero> happyaron:  进步飞速
<onlylove> imtxccccc: 所以说医生水平不行
<happyaron> imtxccccc: 啥意思
<happyaron> jiero: 器材党而已……
<happyaron> palomino|working: 你是真的破马叔么
<imtxccccc> happyaron: 话说你扫街征求人意见不
<onlylove> happyaron: 你表浪费那么好的器材
<onlylove> happyaron: 让人说对不起你手机的机器
<happyaron> imtxccccc: 见人就拍，不满意就删。都扫街还要什么节操。
<imtxccccc> 不要浪费无敌伞啊
<jiero> happyaron:  摄影的时候，不用一直模糊的。
<palomino|working> 舍我其谁 happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 昨天，哈哈哈
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯。
<onlylove> jiero: 要突出重点，就用大光圈了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 昨天被冒充了哟
<happyaron> jiero: 我的景深控制能力渣渣。
<freeflying> onlylove: http://www.guokr.com/post/527719/
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 中药无毒副作用？ | 谣言粉碎机小组 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥意思……
<jiero> happyaron: 不要突出重点。
<onlylove> freeflying: 是药三分毒
<palomino|working> :o onlylove
<jiero> onlylove: 干嘛突出重点啊
<happyaron> jiero: 构图能力也渣渣……
<palomino|working> 谁这么没品啊 onlylove
<onlylove> freeflying: 这不是现代才有的吧？
<onlylove> freeflying: 自古中医就知道有毒副作用
<jiero> happyaron:  http://www.soomal.com/doc/index101000_0001_00.htm
<onlylove> freeflying: 难道西医就没毒副作用？
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Soomal・数码多 - 若批评不自由，则赞美无意义
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我要不要检举呢……算了
<palomino|working> ....
 * jiero 摸摸 palomino|working
<happyaron> jiero: 额不是概念不会，说明书看两遍了
<onlylove> freeflying: 所以中医的疗法，以药石为次
<happyaron> jiero: 就是现场的时候还反应不过来。
<freeflying> onlylove: 更扯淡了
<jiero> happyaron:  没关系再来一发
<onlylove> freeflying: 别忘了针灸，艾灸，还有其他一堆
<jiero> happyaron:  两种对比啊。
<happyaron> jiero: 朋友圈吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 扯淡不扯淡随你
<freeflying> onlylove: 人家现在的治疗都开始迈向分子水平了
<jiero> happyaron:  看 darktable.org 看看别人处理的
<happyaron> jiero: 最近发的都是。
<alvin_rxg> Title: darktable | the photo workflow software (@ darktable.org)
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯
<onlylove> freeflying: 坐等西医攻克癌症和HIV
<onlylove> freeflying: 都分子水平了还搞不定？扯淡呢？
<happyaron> jiero: 目前还用lightroom，没试过darktable呢。
<onlylove> freeflying: 我承认中医能力不行
<jiero> happyaron: 没用过 lightroom 不知道。
<jiero> happyaron: 我说的是看人家网站介绍的那些事情。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 不是让你用这个软件。。。
<happyaron> en ...
<onlylove> freeflying: 如果中医没毒副作用，就不会有各种忌口和禁忌症
<onlylove> freeflying: 还是那句话，中医是搓，所以叫传统医学，你西医叫现代医学，没见强到哪里去
<zhan> 这谁挑起这个话题的。。。
<onlylove> freeflying: 现在很多利用中医炒作的，那不是中医，那叫抹黑
<zhan> 还能不能好好聊天了
<onlylove> zhan: 能
<onlylove> zhan: 你想聊啥，换个话题
 * zhan 还是去看书去。
<freeflying> onlylove: 随你吧，你就信中医吧
<onlylove> 尼玛，我恨oracle
<happyaron> onlylove: 灭了龟壳吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 能灭了真灭了那货
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 看看那货，自带java perl……
<jiero> happyaron:  我其实不懂拍人。因为我不能拍人。
<happyaron> onlylove: 但也却是牛逼……
<onlylove> happyaron: 期待postgres崛起啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 感觉够呛啊
<onlylove> happyaron: postgres都没戏，那还指望谁啊
<jiero> onlylove: 周六听了 oracle 某 资深 java 工程师讲，他们赞助的帆船造价1亿美元，400个传感器，每天20gb数据
<happyaron> onlylove: 之前看一个什么数据库性能测评，开源的进不去都
<happyaron> onlylove: 前面都是oracle和db2，第十名是sqlserver
<jiero> happyaron:  钱不够啊。
<jiero> happyaron:  1:1000 的投资
<jiero> 哈哈
<happyaron> jiero: 钱够了也不一定要用开源了。
<jiero> happyaron: 就是这种心态，太好了，所以永远保持这个差距
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是，商业的，db2 oracle sqlserver，sybase还有啥？
<zhan> 主要是，出点问题有人骂
<bcao> mysql
<jiero> happyaron: 我说的是开发的钱
<onlylove> happyaron: 而且sqlserver貌似不是很受待见啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 争论这个问题，我突然想问，你吃甜粽子还是咸粽子？嗯，就这样
<onlylove> jiero: 那么多传感器作甚？
<jiero> onlylove:  我爱吃新包的粽子，没馅的
<zhan> 看到软银搞的那机器人没。
<jiero> onlylove:  水流风向，角度，各个部件连接的强度变化
<freeflying> happyaron: 帮我问问他换ipad mini2玻璃多少钱，我的浏览器上又不能用旺旺了
<onlylove> jiero: 400个传感器而已……表示我上学做的工控系统，玩上千传感器和玩似的
<onlylove> jiero: 也就是做软件的这块不懂工控
<onlylove> jiero: 觉得自己很牛
<jiero> onlylove: 哦，我也不懂
 * zhan 其实要用好传感器信息很难的。不是直接搜集下数据就可以了
<jiero> happyaron:  https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5155/14031015807_b869f4e3d1_z.jpg 拍出这个
<jiero> happyaron: 你能的
<onlylove> jiero: 不过我大学同学，后来考研究生了，貌似做过一个东西，用的是ms sql
<onlylove> zhan: 工控系统要根据传感器信息给信号啊，不是信息采集系统
<jiero> happyaron:  https://secure.flickr.com/cameras/canon/eos_5d_mark_iii/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Flickr: Camera Finder: Canon: EOS 5D Mark III
<onlylove> zhan: 比方说温度多少的时候开几组加热器啥的，当然这是简单的
<onlylove> jiero: 很多时候软件工程师喜欢把东西搞复杂
<zhan> 总之就是个状态机。
<happyaron> freeflying: 好
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯，还要多联系。
<happyaron> 练习
<happyaron> jiero: 水平太差了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox30卸载不掉微信插件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461344 刚在 http://www.firefox.net.cn/read-49378 装了 微信插件 wxassistant-1.1.1.xpi 结果没什么心意, 就卸载了. 但是, 但是, 重启firefox之后, 虽然微信插件被卸载了, 但微信的tab还是随着firefox启动而自动打开, 且关不掉. 谁
<^k^>  ─> 能帮着看看, 该怎么把这个彻底关掉? 后面是什么机制? 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubunbates — 2014-06-24 11:24
<happyaron> freeflying: 350
<freeflying> happyaron: 好贵啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 那你再看看别家，有没有合适的。
<onlylove> jiero: 那个是仰角拍的，需要合适的光线条件 cc happyaron
<happyaron> freeflying: 不过你进村一次就不少钱了……
<happyaron> onlylove: 我真的是连门都还没入呢，现在看这些照片还说不出为啥好为啥不好。
<happyaron> TAT
<onlylove> happyaron: 这东西，我的感觉就是管别人说好不好，自己喜欢就成，你学技术，还是找CCIE 蛙
<happyaron> freeflying: 当时换note2的花了149,
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯。
<happyaron> onlylove: 慢慢来哈
<happyaron> CCIE蛙最近都不在线
<onlylove> happyaron: 我弄oracle，挖了个坑，把自己埋了，我以为他们的要求是部署oracle，数据库会有应用创建，目前看不是这么回事
<happyaron> onlylove: 你管表结构设计么
<happyaron> onlylove: 管的话你就成功level up成dba了，然后又一坑。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不不不，不是这样的，oracle装好了以后，是没有实例在运行的
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后他们貌似要做ha，所以要有个实例
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> onlylove: 没上RAC么
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以就是，我不紧要装，还要弄个示例数据库
<onlylove> happyaron: 还没……
<onlylove> happyaron: 我觉的这群人太不靠谱了
<happyaron> 哈哈
<zhan> 你觉得喜闻乐见啊
<happyaron> zhan: 啥……
 * palomino|working 轻抚 happyaron 
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马叔干嘛……
<palomino|working> 增进一下友♂谊嘛 happyaron
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤叔读书多，看不惯我lol
<zhan> 。。。
<zhan> 扯啊
<zhan> 我成天就瞎吐槽
<zhan> 你这么有活力的娃，谁敢看不惯啊
<onlylove> zhan: 没啥，我被喜闻乐见了而已
<happyaron> zhan: 不黑不吐槽，这频道存在的意义就差多了……
<happyaron> zhan: ...叔这是高端黑……
<happyaron> palomino|working: ...
<zhan> happyaron <== 活力娃
<happyaron> onlylove: 有啥办法呢，我还能给你哭丧个脸么……
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，实际上应该哭丧脸的是我
<happyaron> onlylove: 。。。
<happyaron> 跪了。算了吃饭。
<onlylove> happyaron: 本来就是么，一开始就和我说，要安装，又没说要做啥，直到要用了，和我说要跑一个实例
<freeflying> happyaron: 水果的都这么贵啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 我是喜闻乐见这样的需求。
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯
<onlylove> freeflying: 水果什么时候便宜过？
<freeflying> onlylove: 是啊
 * huntxu 困
<onlylove> oracle那一堆概念，完全看不懂啊……
<onlylove> 啥SGA，游标……
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 会oracle创建实例不
<sulit> 频道第二壕呢？
<sulit> 吃饭去了？
<sulit> ^k^: joke
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 早就请出我的内存了
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: oracle就是性能不行,尽装逼
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 我要弄个实例让他跑，看半天不明白
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 别啊，蓉蓉今上午还和我说，数据库性能排名，开源的都进不了前十
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 第十名是ms sql，oracle再不济，也比ms sql强吧
<sulit> 蓉蓉是谁？求介绍
<onlylove> sulit: 是汉子，别想多了
<sulit> onlylove: 擦，取这么性感的名
<onlylove> sulit: 这名性感？
<onlylove> sulit: 别闹
<sulit> onlylove: 还是草字头的
<sulit> onlylove: 还行吧
<onlylove> sulit: 其实这只是输入法的误会而已
<onlylove> sulit: 你想想赵丽蓉
<zhan> 死了
<sulit> onlylove: 噢，这不是女人的名字吗？
<onlylove> sulit: 赵丽蓉给你的印象是性感？
<onlylove> zhan: 站站叔别捣乱
<sulit> onlylove: 好吧
<^k^> sulit, .. 休息一下 ..  12:09
<sulit> onlylove: 知道是谁了
<sulit> ^k^: 这么体贴啊
<sulit> ^k^: 过来给我按摩按摩
<sulit> ^k^: 机器人就是机器人
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 那都是毛线的排名,用Java调用中间件再调用的排名
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 无数主存甚至cpu缓存堆砌出来的排名
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 那你说个你觉得相对公平的点的排名？
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 比方说，我关心postgres的排名
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 没有,自己体会
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: pgSQL就像Apache, 追求功能,无视性能
<sulit> 昨天看了一节微博，上面说学编程最好的是用ubuntu 和ｍac，最好用python，麻省理工他们教授就是这么用的
<sulit> 你们有什么看法
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 你用pgSQL就别care性能
<MeaCu1pa> sulit: 教授没空研究电脑,教授要用人家现成的库,显然py
<onlylove> sulit: python去死
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 哈哈
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 至少比matlab快比tcl友好
<^k^> sulit, .. 休息一下 ..  12:15
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 好吧……
<sulit> onlylove: python为什么去死？
<sulit> 我说这个^k^老提示我干啥
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 可是教授们不是应该用 fortran吗？ cc sulit
<sulit> 这么多人
<^k^> sulit, .. 休息一下 ..  12:16
<onlylove> sulit: kk看上你
<sulit> ^k^: ？？？
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 神经啊,教授要抄别人的啊,要下面学生干活的啊,Fortran搞出来,科研成果都被别人抢先了
<^k^> sulit, .. 休息一下 ..  12:17
<sulit> onlylove: 那给我个帽子
<onlylove> sulit: python只是好学而已
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 教授,又不是要出能用的东西,出论文即可
<sulit> onlylove: 为什么kk不给我帽子
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 你写fortran给学术期刊编委看?
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 找死
<zhan> 哪有教授自己干活的啊
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 我觉得MIT的教授，还是出点像样的东西
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 要刷paper,哪有空搞像样的
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 国内的刷就刷了……
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 国外的刷的毛线意思
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 再说这种纯粹工程问题,教授哪有空care
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 国外就是要刷啊
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 哦，也是，教授care的是理论
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 国内风气比国外的好得多了
<^k^> sulit, 休息一下..  12:18
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 哦，原来差不多啊……
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 还以为国外好点
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 哥哥在美企还要刷专利呢
<sulit> 我被通缉了
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 你好土~
<zhan> 专利。
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 我记得希格斯貌似对论文不感冒
<huntxu> 酷胖叔好久不見了 MeaCu1pa
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 你能为你的企业带来的唯一asset就是publishing, 华尔街那边,这就是钱
<huntxu> onlylove: 你要是他那個級別的也可以對論文不感冒啊
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 其他都是次要的
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 你以为为啥只有Motorola的手机才能翻盖接听...
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 专利？
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 是啊
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 折叠机用的不多
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 折叠机别的厂家没法做了
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: sharp
<MeaCu1pa> 都得打开了再按钮才能接听
<MeaCu1pa> sharp也没翻盖接听
<onlylove> 哦，我想错了
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 问题是moto现在都那样了
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: google 浪费了这个专利
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 而且现在这种触屏的模式很流行，没人做折叠了吧
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: apple说了，你专利啊，我不做折叠的，我直接摸的
<sulit> ^k^: 休息一下
<onlylove> 然后apple把圆角矩形申请了专利
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 所以apple 的用户地铁里出来接不了电话
<onlylove> 那是为啥？
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 只能剑走偏锋,发个耳机接听的专利
<sulit> 国外的人怎么没人申请吃屎呢
<onlylove> 信号专利？
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 因为自适应阳光的显示屏亮度调整专利是黑莓的
<sulit> 这么喜欢专利，吃屎的吃法也算
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 地铁里出来,apple手机看不清屏幕
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 哈哈
<sulit> 真是的
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 一切都是专利,孩子
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 哎？我记得LG的也有光传感器啊
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 我手机上有哎
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 美国的Amazon Kindle就这样嘲笑apple
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 恩,反正apple没有
<MeaCu1pa> 美国的Amazon广告,嘲笑apple在海岛沙滩上毫无用处
<MeaCu1pa> 事实也是,Apple手机在日光浴的时候就是废物
<onlylove> 日光底下，黑白屏那种被动才是王道吧
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 黑莓和韩国手机就很安逸...
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<huntxu> MeaCu1pa: 為什麽三爽的手機也有那個自動調亮度的功能啊
<huntxu> MeaCu1pa: 交了錢？
<MeaCu1pa> huntxu: maybe
<MeaCu1pa> huntxu: 我就是奇怪为啥Apple那么废
 * MeaCu1pa 路上看到苹果手机都是人去适应它, 亮度不行,mic不行,打电话都是很过来对着mic说
<MeaCu1pa> Apple牛逼之处就是用户甘愿适应
<nyfair> 人类的奴性真是可怕
<^k^> sulit, .. 休息一下 ..  12:29
<MeaCu1pa> nyfair: 我的网站彻底废柴了,不想弄了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 假冒你的那人来了
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 废柴？
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 你想做成啥样的？
<MeaCu1pa> nyfair: 以后准备rst->docutil静态...
<MeaCu1pa> nyfair: 烦了wiki
 * onlylove 发现4399 copy金山视频，连改都不带改的……
<onlylove> 4399这么做广告，真的不要紧吗？
<abc_> 为了money
<onlylove> abc_: 虽然说，我各种鄙视金山，但是转一圈下来，金山还算比较不错的
<abc_> onlylove, 这么说，你要在那里干了？
<onlylove> abc_: 不是那个意思
<abc_> 。。。
<abc_> onlylove, 瞎猜的，哈哈
<onlylove> abc_: 金山还算在用心做些东西的，不像其他公司那样，只是抄
<abc_> onlylove, 腾讯躺枪
<onlylove> abc_: 说的好像腾讯很干净似的
<abc_> onlylove, -_-
<onlylove> abc_: 没有qq积累的用户群，腾讯什么都不是
<abc_> onlylove, 正解
<abc_> 腾讯没有自己的品牌精神和精髓
<onlylove> abc_: 再看看完美时空（嗯，现在叫完美世界了），所有游戏一个模子倒出来
<abc_> 。。。
<abc_> onlylove, 这个名字真亮
<onlylove> abc_: 难道你在完美上班？
<abc_> onlylove, 。。我刚高考完。。
<onlylove> abc_: 哦……
<onlylove> abc_: 真幸福
<abc_> onlylove, 正找专科呢。。
<abc_> 幸福个j8
<onlylove> abc_: 找啥专科？
<onlylove> abc_: 我高考都过去10年了
<onlylove> abc_: 对我来说10年前的时间，当然幸福
<abc_> onlylove, 河北考生 371分 只能找本三专科。。
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 现在考试这么难？
<onlylove> 我记得我考试的时候500多无压力啊
<abc_> onlylove,。。。学霸
<onlylove> abc_: 毛，二批本科还学霸
<onlylove> abc_: 你让985和211看笑话？
<abc_> 。。。
<zenNama|hungry> qiao: rhel7的tee呢?!
<qiao> zenNama|hungry: 木有啊。。
<onlylove> zenNama|hungry: 我这边有康师傅3+2,要吃不
<qiao> zenNama|hungry: 没有要到啊。。
<zenNama|hungry> onlylove: 哪儿? vmware嘛?
<zenNama|hungry> qiao: 快去要呀
<onlylove> zenNama|hungry: 哦，离你远了……软件园
<zenNama|hungry> qiao: 拜 人生赢家 首席qiao
<qiao> zenNama|hungry: 。。。要到了就给你。。
<RainFlying> 土豪们帮我看一个链接的内容吗？ 好像要 RHEL 订阅才能看到
<RainFlying> https://access.redhat.com/site/solutions/62637
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 'NOHZ: local_softirq_pending 100' was logged. - Red Hat Customer Portal
<onlylove> 网上的讲oracle的资料怎么都是windows server的！
<onlylove> 坑爹没这么坑的
<freeflying> zenNama|hungry: 你的IHG金卡到手没
<jiero> onlylove: 因为没有习惯建立 wiki ，习惯卖书，写那些的都是初学者
<onlylove> jiero: 我也是初学者，求在windows上装oracle，linux仁家不会，嘤嘤嘤！
<zhan> http://www.acfun.com/v/ac1237972 <== 主席呢？ 喊他来看
<^k^> zhan: ⇪ 爆笑！金三胖版小苹果奥巴马亲情助演 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<onlylove> zhan: 你确定这样真的好吗？
<zhan> 这不是喜闻乐见么
<nyfair> 蓝翔期末考试了？
<onlylove> 这群烂人，弄个oracle安装都抄chinaunix的文章抄都抄烂了，也就是现在ctrl+c+p不累
<onlylove> nyfair: 蓝翔今年的考试题目是啥？
<sd89456123> 网络大战
<adam8157> jiero: be cool
<zenNama|hungry> freeflying: 没有呢
<zenNama|hungry> freeflying: 还没通过审核呢
<zenNama|hungry> freeflying: 我工资太低, 他们不肯给的
<adam8157> zenNama|hungry: 刚吃完 还hungry?
<jiero> adam8157:   I am.
<zenNama|hungry> adam8157: 没吃饱
<jiero> zenNama|hungry:  多吃啊。
<adam8157> jiero: 没觉得
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: lean个屁
<onlylove> 我怎么记得lean是倚靠的意思
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: lol~
<jiero> adam8157: ....
 * adam8157 还是待解付... 等米下锅啊!!!!
<zenNama|lean> 待姐夫是啥?
<adam8157> zhan: 今天60个的最后5个差点趴那...
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 外汇正在等待变成可兑换状态
 * zenNama|lean 今天第二个趴下
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 哥你用词真贴切
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 乖
<zhan> adam8157: 跪姿么？
<adam8157> zhan: 站姿, 没下去, 伸到最前面的时候, 今天胳膊和地面大概能有45~60度
<adam8157> zhan: 0度才是标准的
<freeflying> zenNama|lean: 这个卡的年费咋破
<zhan> 我知道啊。
<zhan> 跪姿能到0度
<adam8157> zhan: 我跪姿0度没问题
<adam8157> zhan: 站姿最好的时候30度
<freeflying> adam8157: 布达佩斯好玩吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 你这是伤口上撒盐啊
<zenNama|lean> freeflying: 刷卡5次免
<freeflying> zenNama|lean: 确定吗
<zenNama|lean> freeflying: 金卡, 确定
<zenNama|lean> freeflying: 白金, 不知道
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 啥卡?
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: ihg
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 哦 等明年
<^k^> zenNama|lean: define:待姐夫 not defined.
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40055
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | StarDict-3.0.5 发布
<adam8157> goldendict碾压
<huntxu> freeflying: adam8157 hamo 出去了？
<adam8157> huntxu: 我没
 * zenNama|lean 帽帽也不带我出去玩
 * adam8157 解付之前无心干活儿
<zenNama|lean> cherrot: 妹子到北京了, 今晚住你那里还是宾馆?
<adam8157> 0_0
<bonyep_> 有没有用过Xchat azure的朋友啊
<bonyep_> mac系统下的
<freeflying> huntxu: 你看让你去C社你不干
<freeflying> huntxu: C社待遇比18摸都要好
<huntxu> freeflying: 我要出差去非洲的
<huntxu> 球推薦華為
<untitled> bonyep_: 用过xchat
<palomino|working> O_o onlylove
<palomino|working> stardict... onlylove
<bonyep_> 进了FreeNode频道， 如何进入ubuntu-cn呢
<adam8157> huntxu: 你又要干啥
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 你妹子和 cherrot 也有關係？
<palomino|working> 那大神还在地球么
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 不是我妹子
<huntxu> adam8157: 我要去非洲
<palomino|working> 你不是已经进来了么.. bonyep_
<adam8157> palomino|working: 俄罗斯人在maintain
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 在说另外一个人
<palomino|working> :O adam8157
<bonyep_> 我用的网页版的
<zenNama|lean> bonyep_: 你已经在ubuntu-cn了
<freeflying> zenNama|lean: 那个9分享是咋整的呢
<huntxu> bonyep_: 管你用什麽版，都進來了。。。
<bonyep_> bonyep sets mode +i bonyep   No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>   No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>
<zenNama|lean> freeflying: 9分享是啥? 不知道... 我还没拿到卡
<zenNama|lean> bonyep_: /join #ubuntu-cn
<bonyep> 可以了
<bonyep> 笨笨的， 按照提示说明， 自己还加了<>符号
<zenNama|lean> bonyep: 你, 笨不过我
<bonyep> 一叶大大还在这里吗
<bonyep> 笨还是比较骄傲的事情啊
<huntxu> bonyep: 一葉不知道多少年才會來一次，你直接去論壇管理板塊找他
<zenNama|lean> 一叶最近一年没来过吧...
<bonyep> 不知道一叶大大养了几个孩子， 好想知道啊
<zenNama|lean> ...
<jiero> bonyep:  1个好像？
<bonyep> 你们有os x的频道吗， 中文的
<jiero> bonyep: 可以二胎之后不知道。
<jiero> bonyep: 没有吧， os x 的用户国内都是windows习惯为主
<bonyep> 最近玩了mac， 感觉苹果也不错的样子
<huntxu> bonyep: MBP還是MBA還是垃圾桶
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 三薪壕球贊助垃圾桶
<bonyep> 垃圾桶
 * adam8157 谁送我个高配T440s?
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 来我公司拿吧
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 你这个送不起
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 你公司買mac的東西嘛
<bonyep> 主要是ipad, iphone, mac pro全部协调同步， 比较方便啊
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 设计人员用的是公司买的mac
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 這麽高端，居然不讓他們用gimp
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: ... ... ...
<huntxu> adam8157: T440s 3斤也好意思叫ultrabook？
<zenNama|lean> lavie x 也3斤..
<adam8157> huntxu: 谁让你用大电芯了
<jiero> huntxu: gimp被所谓的 unity 和 single window mode 扯的不行啊。。。
<bonyep> mac pro用paralles运行了10台虚拟机， 也飞快， 安静得很， 直接在上面架设了公司的服务器来运行， 苹果的技术还是一流啊
<huntxu> adam8157: Weight: Starting at 1.58 kg
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕今年要换笔记本了把
<huntxu> starting啊
<huntxu> 我現在的想法是換本直接surface pro加個鍵盤就好了
<zenNama|lean> x230都需要换?
<nyfair> gimp早死早超生，砍了重练！
<zenNama|lean> 我现在用的这个, 比x220都老
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 你沒見過iphone5換5s的？
<jiero> nyfair:  不是有 krita么
<adam8157> freeflying: 梦想
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 壕的世界你無法理解
<nyfair> jiero: 太差了
<jiero> nyfair:  gimp 人太少了，只有 krita 一半吧。
<bonyep> zenNama|lean, 我一直用的x201t， 好好的
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 没见过5换5c然后换5s的...
<huntxu> 哈哈哈哈
<zenNama|lean> bonyep: 我是穷人... 你是mac壕
<bonyep> zenNama|lean, 我也是卖血， 做鸭子……这样买的
<nyfair> jiero: 我可不是为了黑开源厨而黑gimp，隔壁blender我就很喜欢
<jiero> bonyep: 作鸭子？
<zenNama|lean> bonyep: 别用"也", 我没做鸭子..
<jiero> nyfair:  我这两天用 gimp 吐血了。
<jiero> nyfair:  全菜单作死
<huntxu> jiero: 其實用gimp是不是最好得死背快捷鍵然後用中間那個畫畫的窗口就好了。。。
<huntxu> 看toolbar我每次都找不到我要的
<jiero> huntxu: 你说的不对，tool options 经常自己关闭啊
<huntxu> jiero: tool options也好難找
<bonyep> 。。。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 我上次想給矩形加個邊框都找了好久。。。
<freeflying> adam8157: 三年2kUSD啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 贵司的规矩
<nyfair> jiero: krita和gimp不是一个概念吧，覆盖面太窄了
<jiero> huntxu:  它应该有一键重置默认
<jiero> huntxu: 然后一键回复刚才的设置。
<adam8157> freeflying: 反正是给钱嘛 一样的
 * nyfair 始终认为qt和gtk不能共存
<freeflying> 有要看电影的不
<freeflying> 2张9元的
<nyfair> freeflying: 有，我要看迪姬尼
<happyaron> adam8157: 你三年了？
<adam8157> happyaron: 1.5
<happyaron> adam8157: 那还早
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> 我差点熬到第二次换本
<jiero> nyfair: 现在好像不少简单修照片的用 krita 了。毕竟色彩更重要
<freeflying> jiero: aperture/lightroom
<zenNama|lean> <freeflying> adam8157: 三年2kUSD啊   <-  啥规定?
<happyaron> freeflying: 那你怎么不熬到再走，羊毛都不要了。
<happyaron> zenNama|lean: 猫猫的没你事
<freeflying> zenNama|lean: refresh laptop
<happyaron> zenNama|lean: lol
<jiero> freeflying: 没用过啊
<zenNama|lean> freeflying: 哦.
 * happyaron 唉 zenNama|lean 
<huntxu> happyaron: 顯然猴總的差價已經夠三個本了
<zenNama|lean> happyaron: 帽帽三年也可以换笔记本
<happyaron> jiero: lightroom挺不错的
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 没给你配电脑, 三年后补偿
<happyaron> huntxu: ...
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 哦
<huntxu> happyaron: 不黑不吐槽，就沒什麽存在的必要了，lol
<freeflying> zenNama|lean: C社这点好，你买个5kRMB的本子，也给你2kUSD
<freeflying> zenNama|lean: 不买也给
<happyaron> huntxu: lol
<zenNama|lean> freeflying: 恩, c社有钱...
<happyaron> freeflying: 但是涨工资好坑爹啊
<jiero> happyaron:  $199 的东西卖 给 10000人。
<huntxu> happyaron: 雙薪壕你又裝苦逼
<happyaron> jiero: 什么东西
 * huntxu 看書去
<happyaron> huntxu: 双薪是 zenNama|lean
<happyaron> huntxu: 又是一读书多的
 * zenNama|lean 
<huntxu> happyaron: 你胡說
<huntxu> happyaron: zenNama|lean 是三薪的
<happyaron> huntxu: 你和颤颤叔都读书多 zhan
 * zenNama|lean 我是, 无薪
<happyaron> huntxu: 好吧……
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。 现在是 $9.99 /m 了。 Adobe LightRoom啊
<happyaron> jiero: 破解破解了……
<huntxu> adam8157: 玩 pes manager被吊打。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 笨
<jiero> happyaron: 我的态度是，你破解，总有人不能破解，让别人买单。不爽。
 * nyfair 专业程序破解老司机
 * nyfair 接受各种订单
<happyaron> jiero: 好孩子
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛好牛逼
<huntxu> adam8157: 逼著你花錢的游戲太不好玩了
<nyfair> happyaron: 菊苣
<huntxu> adam8157: 哪買fifa 14 PC
<nyfair> huntxu: 老司机，一起玩
<happyaron> nyfair: 我只会找牛牛这样的人破解完的成果
<huntxu> adam8157: FIFA online 玩過沒？
<adam8157> huntxu: 没玩过
<huntxu> adam8157: 不知道去哪買FIFA 14 PC版本啊
<nyfair> http://www.mirrorwar.jp/teaser/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ ティザーサイト | MIRROR WAR
<huntxu> adam8157: 淘寶太矬了
<nyfair> 种田大法好
<nyfair> 今天我大哥斯达黎加要送温暖？
<huntxu> nyfair: 坐看三喵0:2
 * happyaron 太高端了搞不定。
<huntxu> 哥斯達黎加大虐7屆冠軍
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<nyfair> huntxu: 很难啊，哥斯达黎加几个替补太差了，上场对意大利要是坎贝尔还在，后面几个都该进的
<huntxu> 唯一的懸念是，哥斯達黎加和巴西，這兩支本屆世界杯賽上僅存的曾在世界杯賽場上戰勝過中國隊的隊伍，誰才能得到冠軍
<huntxu> nyfair: 三喵的防守比意呆利差好幾級
<adam8157> huntxu: steam
<huntxu> adam8157: 好主意
<nyfair> adam8157: 不要推荐流氓软件啦
<zenNama|lean> 赞steam
<jiero> happyaron: 有空你试试 Digikam吧，我完全看不懂那是什么啊
 * zenNama|lean 大爱steam
<happyaron> jiero: 现在没空试那么多软件。。。
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<happyaron> 又要去搜狗苦逼了。
<jiero> happyaron:  哈，就当 lightroom 的 kde版本好了
 * adam8157 解付之前无心干活儿
 * zenNama|lean 发工资之前, 无心工作
<happyaron> cherrot: 我也学你做互联网苦逼去了。
<happyaron> jiero: 好的
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<happyaron> zenNama|lean: ...
<huntxu> happyaron: 上班環游北京壕
<happyaron> adam8157 zenNama|lean 两个土豪
<happyaron> huntxu: remote壕
<adam8157> happyaron: 你去屎
<jiero> 。。。
<zenNama|lean> happyaron: 你去屎
<happyaron> adam8157 zenNama|lean ...
<happyaron> 收拾东西走人了。
 * huntxu 可是顯卡好像撐不起新游戲了。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  。。。越发觉得 happyaron 混得壕迈了
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 球推薦顯卡，便宜貨，畫面能開到中就行
<qiao> zenNama|lean: 壕 早～
<jiero> huntxu:  NVIDIA 最新，然后三个月后卖掉，再换
<huntxu> 買了顯卡貌似還得買電源，苦逼，玩個游戲不容易
<huntxu> jiero: 不要燒電的
<adam8157> huntxu: 买PS4吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 你贊助我一個投影儀
<jiero> huntxu:  PS4吧。
<adam8157> huntxu: 电视嘛
<jiero> huntxu:  不用，你连接你的4个显示器，凑成一个大屏幕啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 租房的沒有
<zenNama|lean> hun
<adam8157> huntxu: 我也没有, 网页看世界杯都是靠球员位置猜人的!!!!!!
<huntxu> adam8157: jiero 其實游戲機的話更傾向買wii，有家庭向
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 推荐便宜货, 别找我. 我不是你这个level的
<zenNama|lean> qiao: 槑
<huntxu> adam8157: 你能猜到荷蘭左後衛是kuyt？
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 壕不帶你這樣的！
<adam8157> huntxu: 那xbox one + kinect, wii已经烂了
<adam8157> huntxu: 那是, 五后卫嘛
<adam8157> huntxu: 其实是听解说的...
 * jiero 玩10后卫。
<huntxu> adam8157: 我又想起TBBT裏面sheldon買xbox和ps的時候那種糾結了。。。
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 直接买个apu就行了呀
<adam8157> huntxu: 其实我都惊讶库伊特还上场
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: http://item.yixun.com/item-1319351.html?YTAG=0.1820100001300000&chid=300  这个?
<^k^> zenNama|lean: ⇪ 【蓝宝石（Sapphire）】290XSapphire 蓝宝石 R9 290X 4G(AMD R9 290X /4096M/DDR5)【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 我現在那個是i5-2300，勉強帶得起游戲，就是風扇狂轉
<adam8157> huntxu: 你要体感的话就xbox吧
<nyfair> 库伊特这渣后卫，比起托妞差远了啊
<adam8157> nyfair: ........
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 或者便宜一点儿的: http://item.jd.com/1059449.html?utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_&utm_term=2e0ce11927b4416e9b7ec07630096e72
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【迪兰恒进R9 270 静音版 2G】迪兰恒进（Dataland） R9 270 静音版 2G 900/925（Boost）/5600 2GB/256bit GDDR5 PCI-E显卡【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:1099.00
<nyfair> 玩游戏-N卡
<nyfair> linux-N卡
 * adam8157 解付之前无心干活儿
<nyfair> 看片-I卡
 * adam8157 集成显卡路过
<nyfair> SB-A卡
<huntxu> adam8157: 中午看網易，評論有句“壞小子庫伊特現在成了老將，當年踩單車能把自己晃倒的那個年輕人拿了金球獎，在邊路能被撞飛三米的成了足壇第一人，跟在卡卡屁股後的小崽子現在成了巴西隊的核心”
<nyfair> I卡用来看片主要是性价比高
<nyfair> 而且cpu集成
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 你一出手就是1099還讓不讓人活
<adam8157> nyfair: 省电, 发热低
<huntxu> adam8157: 帶游戲的時候吵死
<huntxu> adam8157: 就像我現在的情況
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 拆了风扇
<adam8157> huntxu: 不用电脑玩游戏...
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 有燒焦味
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 带口罩
 * zenNama|lean 兵来将挡
 * adam8157 看样子三点之前解付不了了
<nyfair> 取引先
<nyfair> 决计
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 我上smzdm看顯卡好了。。。
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 你居然給我推薦你和蛋壕才能承受得起的價錢
<onlylove> huntxu: 难道你要土豪马推荐？
<onlylove> huntxu: 特斯拉，泰坦啥的？
<huntxu> onlylove: ...越來越離譜了。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 显卡这东西，1500差不多就行
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 得看显示器
<onlylove> huntxu: 或者便宜点，900到1000
<palomino|working> 1080p的,就还行
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 我承受不起
<nyfair> 家里那台老爷机快不行了，你们说给家人炒股看片用，平板好还是台式好？
<onlylove> zenNama|lean: 三薪壕承受不起290X？
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 因为, 如果我要买显卡的话, 我还得买cpu/主板/机箱/电源
<zenNama|lean> onlylove: 我没有薪水
<huntxu> onlylove: 我要500內的
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> huntxu: 500内？乃确定？
<palomino|working> 500以内的独显
<huntxu> palomino|working: 破馬叔求救，屏幕就1600x900，游戲每天不超過一個小時
<palomino|working> 不如买apu了
<zenNama|lean> palomino|working: 我刚推荐过了, apu
<onlylove> huntxu: 你买i73960X吧？
<palomino|working> 支持 zenNama|lean
<onlylove> huntxu: 我估计核显都脸压了
<huntxu> 我現在的已經是i5 2300了啊，三年前的貨碾壓不了
<huntxu> 要是容易還用問嗎
<onlylove> huntxu: 那你500的货也别想玩
<palomino|working> 低端的独显特别不值了
<huntxu> onlylove: i5那個帶的是坑爹的HD2000，要是HD3000就還能玩
<onlylove> huntxu: 500块的独显……凄惨红如何？
<huntxu> onlylove: 牌子沒關係
<huntxu> 說了每天就一個小時，你讓我拿1000買個可玩可不玩的游戲我也覺得浪費
<nyfair> http://im.nekonazo.com/
<nyfair> 这玩意怎么样
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 猫聊 ~ NekoIM
<huntxu> 如果真沒有值得買的，那就只有等買游戲機了。。。
<nyfair> ps4+1
<huntxu> nyfair: 發個購買鏈接
<adam8157> huntxu: 超级本吧, 编译用server, 游戏用游戏机
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 现在主机已经合法了?
<onlylove> huntxu: http://detail.zol.com.cn/vga/400/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【400-500元显卡】400-500元显卡报价及图片大全-ZOL中关村在线
<onlylove> huntxu: 自己看去
<onlylove> zenNama|lean: xbox貌似
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 好像沒有
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 除非你在自貿區？
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 那就是了, 那没意思
<huntxu> onlylove: 看不懂，這輩子還沒用過獨顯
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 去趟香港？
<onlylove> huntxu: gt640吧，这是能弄到的最好的了
<huntxu> onlylove: 看來我還是准備買游戲機好了 =.=
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: xbox毕竟你玩游戏时间少, 浪费吧?
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 你电视好的话, xbox倒是比电脑爽...
<onlylove> huntxu: 或者amd的r7 240
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: xbox不能直接接屏幕麽
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 能
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 我有妹子，可以一起玩xbox
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 笑你
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 我也有妹子, 但是我没有xbox, 所以没办法一起玩xbox
<adam8157> huntxu: 姿势解锁类的游戏
<huntxu> adam8157: 要競速類，一局一件衣服
<onlylove> nyfair怎么跑了
<nyfair> :)
<nyfair> :O
<nyfair> hi
<nyfair> test
<^k^> nyfair:点点点.  14:51
<^k^> nyfair:点点点.  14:51
<huntxu> 那是要PS4還是要xbox one呢
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: one. ps4优化的有问题
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 其实吧, ps4的好处是, 有ps4独占的游戏.
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: xbox的好处是 有xbox独占的游戏
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 所以你自己衡量吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 妥妥的买有体感的
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: TBBT被下架前有一級謝耳朵就挑了一整天
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 我個人只要玩FIFA cc adam8157
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 都有了吧
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 另外有家庭游戲就好
<adam8157> huntxu: 帮你考虑和妹子一起的情况
<huntxu> 至于哪個是誰獨占，無所謂
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 对你来说, 明显xbox
<adam8157> huntxu: http://www.zhihu.com/question/22425693
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ PS4和XBOX ONE 体感差别，哪个更好一些？ - 知乎
 * adam8157 PES果然没落了
<huntxu> adam8157: PES最好的年代，應該是我上大學那會
<zhan> kinect 还可以自己开发折腾啊
<adam8157> huntxu: pes6
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: http://www.99danji.com/news/27016/
<^k^> zenNama|lean: ⇪ PS4对决XboxOne！《刺客信条4》画质大比拼_www.99danji.com_99单机游戏网
<huntxu> adam8157: 大家開始覺得FIFA越做越差
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: pes没落了呀
<huntxu> adam8157: 到現在，是大家開始覺得PES越做越差。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 然也
<huntxu> adam8157: 重點是，PES他娘的至今英超版權還沒有搞定
<huntxu> 在聯賽方面一直落後于FIFA
<adam8157> huntxu: FIFA直接从FIFA买
<freeflying> zenNama|lean: 每年刷5次免
<zenNama|lean> freeflying: 白金????
<adam8157> freeflying: 白金和世界卡不可能的
<zenNama|lean> freeflying: 金?
<freeflying> zenNama|lean: 金卡
<zenNama|lean> freeflying: 哦, 那我知道...
<freeflying> adam8157: 我的世界卡不要年费
<zenNama|lean> freeflying: 土豪, 我也想要世界卡...
<adam8157> freeflying: 你的世界卡又不送免费的ihg住宿
 * adam8157 bang
 * adam8157 不是那个bang
<palomino|working> ...
<freeflying> adam8157: 无限龙腾卡
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 房型升级呀
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马叔英文俚语造诣很深
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 他的又不行
<palomino|working> ....... adam8157
<freeflying> zenNama|lean: 先搞个中信的AE卡吧
<zenNama|lean> freeflying: 可能中信要拒我
<freeflying> zenNama|lean: 不会吧
<zenNama|lean> freeflying: 不知道呀, 我社保特别全呀
<zenNama|lean> freeflying: 交税记录都有.
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 连 freeflying 这种被各种拒的都过了, 你竟然不过?
<freeflying> zenNama|lean: 社保特别全跟没理由拒了
<zenNama|lean> freeflying: 从不拖欠
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: ... 他们比我晚申请都到了呀
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 他們在給你攢大招
 * adam8157 还没解付
<zenNama|lean> huntxu: 比如?
<huntxu> zenNama|lean: 額度高的審批時間長
<onlylove> nyfair: 那个猫聊看起来不错，不过既然是xmpp的，应该支持多客户端接入吧？
<huntxu> adam8157: 手機的FIFA 14有那個什麽origin的東西嗎
<tenzu> circ。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 還有能裝到sd卡不
<huntxu> tenzu: 叫獸早
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须早
<tenzu> 主席也不出现了
<adam8157> huntxu: 不知道, 我装不上
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当千岁
<adam8157> tenzu: 乖
<huntxu> adam8157: 我還以為你在玩了。。。
<tenzu> 预测一下爱疯6多少钱
<bcao> 6000
<adam8157> 反正买不起
<adam8157> bcao: 明天能多借个牌子来么/
<tenzu> 赚钱买爱疯去
<adam8157> bcao: 拍子
<adam8157> tenzu: 一入侯门深似海
<tenzu> adam8157: 喉？
<adam8157> tenzu: ...........
<tenzu> adam8157: 你别多想
<happyaron> tenzu: 疼老师只要有项目就有爱疯
<jiero> tenzu:  疼疼你也在
<adam8157> tenzu: 黄子多大了?
<happyaron> jiero: 啥叫豪迈
<adam8157> tenzu: 会叫叔叔了么
<jiero> happyaron:  壕迈步
<happyaron> jiero:  不解
<happyaron> adam8157: 你的姐夫了么
<tenzu> happyaron: 项目不让报
<happyaron> te
<tenzu> jiero: 刚来没多久
<happyaron> tenzu: 那找机会再报
<adam8157> happyaron: 没呢
<tenzu> adam8157: 马上一岁
<jiero> adam8157:  好吧。
<happyaron> adam8157: 好吧
<adam8157> happyaron: 不开森
<happyaron> cherrot: 加入苦逼行列了
<tenzu> happyaron: 苹果能给开成电脑耗材就好了，汽油票也行啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 满楼寻妹子去
<happyaron> adam8157: 速度找啊
<happyaron> tenzu: ...
<freeflying> zenNama|lean: 最近还有啥羊毛可薅的
<tenzu> happyaron: 不知道下次买电脑的时候能不能把爱疯开到电脑票里。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> tenzu: 不知道
<happyaron> adam8157: 点点点没用……
<adam8157> happyaron: 上个月的, 申报一小时就解付了
<adam8157> happyaron: 今天招商的人速度好慢
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧，你们工资发得真早啊
 * nyfair 比起irc,xmpp是不是逼格要高点？
<freeflying> adam8157: 9月后是不是就直接那人民币了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: zenNama|lean 去办BOC借记卡了, 我司payroll agent矬到要我们统一用boc才行
<adam8157> freeflying: 毛, 不签了, 没工资失业状态
<freeflying> adam8157: 嘚瑟吧你就
<happyaron> adam8157: 没明白你解付啥意思，是取美金，还是换人民币？
<zhan> 感觉是发美金啊
<freeflying> 必须得啊
<freeflying> 人民币要解付毛啊
<freeflying> 你们看到壕蛋蛋的壕了吧
<jiero> adam8157:  壕当当，我取 7000美金要好久才办出来，现在又让我存回去。。。
<zhan> 壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 是从美金换人民币，还是要去美金现金？
<happyaron> zhan: ^^^
<zhan> 每个月发到美金账户啊
<jiero> adam8157: 有手续费么，壕指导
<adam8157> happyaron: 申报解付之后才能换汇成人民币, 现在还不行
<adam8157> jiero: 换成人民币不完了, 你这汇转钞赔钱了啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 你都是挣外币的啊
<jiero> adam8157: 我需要美金啊。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 貌似工行是网银点点就行
<happyaron> adam8157: 从来没弄过这么麻烦。
<adam8157> happyaron: icbc是自动申报
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntukylin 14.04 设置root用户全登录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461345 先切换到root用户， sudo su root 1、先设定一个root的密码， passwd root 2、备份一下lightgdm cp -p /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.bak 3、编辑lightdm.conf gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf 5、最后加： greeter-s
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是工行的网银……真心……
<adam8157> happyaron: 但是相应的, 入账慢一天
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯。省心就好。
<happyaron> onlylove: 没办法。
<happyaron> 对李老板来说，差一天钱就损失很多了。
<bruce_> 请问怎么删除最近使用记录？
<happyaron> 本金数额太大。
<zhan> 利息就够好久了
<tenzu> 工行就是个翔
<tenzu> 建行也是翔
<zhan> 哪个行不是啊
<tenzu> 饼都银行服务态度老好了，就是业务水平差
<happyaron> tenzu: ...
<bruce_> 请问怎么删除最近使用记录？
<bruce_> 有没有人知道？
<tenzu> happyaron: 支付宝快捷支付都不支持，只能当工资卡用
<tenzu> bruce_: 黑客你好
<happyaron> tenzu: 好吧
<happyaron> tenzu: 我最近流动性紧缩了，比较难过。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40060
<bruce_> 我是新手
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google宣布Google Domains，每天12小时技术支持
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛好
<nyfair> g婊日本还在屏蔽关键字
<tenzu> happyaron: 需要念力支援么？
<happyaron> tenzu: 现金流支援最好了，要求免息啊~
<bruce_> 请问怎么删除最近使用记录？
<bruce_> 有没有人知道？
<onlylove> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/06/mint-17-the-perfect-place-for-linux-ers-to-wait-out-ubuntu-uncertainty/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Mint 17 is the perfect place for Linux-ers to wait out Ubuntu uncertainty | Ars Technica
<onlylove> bruce_: 你最近用啥了
<nyfair> 美国政府都没表态，g婊就这么凑上去，这是要跟天朝一样准备离开日本市场了？
<freeflying> adam8157: 你们这个月底就搬家了把
<onlylove> bruce_: 你问的问题太深奥，这里面没人知道
<bruce_> exit
<onlylove> 问怎么删除最近使用记录，也不说是啥的使用记录
<zhan> 估计是浏览小网站的
<onlylove> nyfair: 在日本，google也是小众吧，听说yahoo是大头
<nyfair> onlylove: google和yahoo差不多，都三成左右，日本搜索引擎使用比较分散
<nyfair> onlylove: 但是yahoo日本用的其实是google的结果，所以可以认为依然占了大头
<nyfair> onlylove: 用yahoo日本同样搜不到
<adam8157> freeflying: 是
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: it service Lee
<bcao> adam8157, 就一个阿
<adam8157> bcao: 再借一个呗
<nyfair> 壕无人性！
<zenNama|lean> bcao: 再借一个呗
<happyaron> 壕无人性！
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 或者去和yaguang借
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 不认识
<adam8157> yaguang: ^^ 明天去羽毛球么? 不去的话借下拍子:)
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 竟然是VP.......
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 真高
<happyaron> 谁？
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 我也想要vp
<bcao> adam8157, 不知道借谁的。。
<frog__> 这个频道2006年就有了?
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 那你去追啊 "15:49 < zenNama|lean> adam8157: 我也想要vp"
<yaguang> adam8157, 去不了了
<yaguang> 过来拿把
<adam8157> yaguang: 好 哈哈 zenNama|lean 来谢谢 yaguang
<freeflying> adam8157: 贵司真欢乐啊，天天有球打
<nyfair> freeflying: 抽打回力球
<zenNama|lean> yaguang: 多谢!
<yaguang> zenNama|lean, 希望下次 和你们一起打
<adam8157> yaguang: 大忙淫
<zenNama|lean> yaguang: 下次肯定没有我了. 下次搬家呀
 * adam8157 还没解付!
<happyaron> adam8157: 等一天多省心。
<happyaron> adam8157: 你今天浪费了多少jiqing在上面。
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> happyaron: 其实我以前都是等短信通知我解付的, 今天例外
<happyaron> :)
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: directory里的title明明是head of BD... 不是VP
<happyaron> adam8157: 着急用钱么
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 一会儿戳穿丫
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 你来
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 你有地理优势
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 玩儿蛋去
<adam8157> happyaron: 我穷嘛
<nyfair> 装，继续装
 * happyaron 给牛牛点32个赞
 * zenNama|lean 给牛牛点10086个赞
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 我提醒你别办那么丑的卡你不听
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 回来才看到呀
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 你那卡实在太丑了
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 是呀.
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 发了工资, 还款, 剩下的余额宝
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 不办那个盾的话调不了快捷支付的限额吧, 太低了普通限额
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 哦, 那个盾能在lin下面用?
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 虚拟机
 * happyaron 你们都是土豪
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 我虚拟机都没有
 * happyaron 都是土豪
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 一天5k? 对我来说够了, 我工资低
<zenNama|lean> 2k的话, 就坑爹了
<happyaron> adam8157: 壕做朋
<happyaron> zenNama|lean: 壕做朋
<zenNama|lean> 装，继续装
<happyaron> 不想干活怎么办。
<happyaron> zenNama|lean: 你们确实都土豪
<zenNama|lean> happyaron: 不想干活旧继续装呗
<happyaron> zenNama|lean: ...
<zenNama|lean> s/旧/就/
<happyaron> zenNama|lean: 我是真心不想干活
 * zenNama|lean 感谢牛牛给我提供了这么好的破壕语句
<slucx> 一天5k，土豪啊
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 通过支付宝网站签约的充值和支付限额：单笔1000元，每日5000元，每月5万，您签约中国银行快捷支付（卡通）时可以自设日累计限额（点此查看如何修改限额）。限额无法提升。
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛你怎么能忍， zenNama|lean 这土豪在这儿拿你的话来坑别人
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 不嫌麻烦么
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 嫌...
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 宁愿柜台办理..
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 买个1k以上的东西都不行...
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 简直就是傻逼中行
<happyaron> zenNama|lean: 余额宝吧
<happyaron> zenNama|lean: 每月转5w，然后余额宝没限额
<zenNama|lean> happyaron: 怎么把钱弄到余额包是我现在的问题
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 傻逼fesco, 傻逼C社才对
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 是呀
<happyaron> zenNama|lean: 一个月转50次
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 还好我是rher
<happyaron> zenNama|lean: 双薪壕
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 敝公司不用fesco, 用ciic
<zenNama|lean> happyaron: 别闹
<happyaron> zenNama|lean: 双薪
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 你双薪这事儿犯众怒了, 不出点血不行
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 出了. 你都吃了
 * zenNama|lean 谁tmd双薪了?! 我可没有呀 别黑我
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 那是yanfu邀请我, 和你无关
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 呸.
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 咱一起额首席一顿吧? 他喜结连理
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 讹字你都不会写
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 我文盲呀
<happyaron> zenNama|lean adam8157 我也要加入讹首席的行列啊
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 文盲还双薪! 不公平
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 谁tm双薪了呀问题是!
<zenNama|lean> happyaron: 好呀
<zenNama|lean> adam8157: 人贩子壕, 你那顿也跑不了呀
<zenNama|lean> happyaron: ^^
<adam8157> zenNama|lean: 我穷到一定境界 脸皮厚
 * zenNama|lean sigh, hw cert 岗位没了, 好心痛
 * adam8157 已换汇
<happyaron> adam8157: 为啥那么着急换汇
<adam8157> happyaron: 穷... 真的
<happyaron> adam8157: 给家里了？
<happyaron> adam8157: 好孩纸
<adam8157> happyaron: 一小小部分
<happyaron> adam8157: 大部分投资了？
<happyaron> adam8157: 你好基友来了
<adam8157> happyaron: 谁?
<happyaron> adam8157: 蛤蟆叔啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 我在想踢了你还是踢了他
<nyfair> ddddd
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛你來啦
<hamo> huntxu: 狐狐
<adam8157> freeflying: 你在九蜂巢交满三个月了没
<nyfair> 囧，这个client不行，改颜色没显示
<huntxu> hamo: 布達佩斯了啊
<happyaron> ....
<hamo> huntxu: 开会...
<nyfair> huntxu: 壕去胸压力了？
 * adam8157 大家来一起ping hamo 
<huntxu> nyfair: hamo 啊
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 何苦
<adam8157> hamo: 打招呼嘛
<adam8157> hamo: 带一打妹子回来
<nyfair> hamo: 老司机老司机
<nyfair> hamo: 求东欧妹子
<huntxu> hamo: 您查询的IP:89.133.214.116
<huntxu> 本站主数据：匈牙利
<hamo> nyfair: 布达佩斯的不好看...维也纳的真是又漂亮身材又好
<hamo> nyfair: 大长腿
<nyfair> hamo: 奥地利我去过了，没意思
<hamo> nyfair: 你去过不说带一打妹汁回去
<kebab> 布达佩斯好多乞丐:S
<kebab> 还有醉鬼
<nyfair> hamo: 不要，要姐汁
<kebab> 河边还有好多妓女，哈哈
<nyfair> s/姐/姊
 * nyfair 这样是不是更丧尸了
<jiero> nyfair:  ...
<happyaron> zenNama|`: 你咋有带尾巴了
<zenNama|`> happyaron: 网络不行
<happyaron> zenNama|`: 好吧
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40062
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国申请的石墨烯专利数量最多
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 用户无法登陆samba共享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461348 今日在一台装有14.04server的机器上安装samba应用，以前（12.04版本及以前）一直是同样的方法，都能成功，可在14.04server上就怎么也不能成功，表现为在windows用户登陆时，明明输入正确的用户名和密码就是拒
<^k^>  ─> 绝登陆。请教各位，该版本是否安装设置方法有变化？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 菜鸟要飞 — 2014-06-24 16:55
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu 14.04 blender 3.69 软件库里的，安装后无法设置中文显示. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461349 ubuntu 14.04 blender 3.69 软件库里的，安装后无法设置中文显示. 设置中文就是乱码~ 请大神解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 xc1982777 — 2014-06-24 16:58
<eexp> 蛋蛋呢
<adam8157> eexp: 渣e
<eexp> 吃饭了哦
<adam8157> eexp: 等你请吃饭和按摩
 * jiero 摸摸 eexp
<eexp> 看我发的定位
<adam8157> eexp: 不是吃 happyaron 么
<eexp> 可以啊
<happyaron> 来宇宙中心
<eexp> 宵夜吃你
<adam8157> eexp: 华夏良子 九阳神功
<eexp> 哈皮。。
<happyaron> 来宇宙中心就请
<happyaron> 互联网苦逼，没法。
<happyaron> cherrot: 是吧
<eexp> 才路上看到良子了。破地方
<eexp> 看到两个突兀的美女
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu 14.04 blender 3.69 软件库里的，安装后无法设置中文显示. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461351 ubuntu 14.04 blender 3.69 软件库里的，安装后无法设置中文显示. 设置中文就是乱码~ 请大神解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 xc1982777 — 2014-06-24 17:14
<jiero> happyaron:  吃送货上门的 蛋挞？
<happyaron> jiero: 我意思是要ee他们来就请
<adam8157> eexp: 到底怎么安排的...
<jiero> eexp:  请我们吃蛋挞，我们会为你做一个视频
<eexp> 不是发那边了嘛
<jiero> eexp: 。
<eexp> 罗杰，过来
<freeflying> adam8157: 没在他们家交
<adam8157> freeflying: ...
<jiero> eexp: 在哪里？北京？
<freeflying> adam8157: 缴满三个月咋说
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu 14.04 blender 3.69 软件库里的，安装后无法设置中文显示. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461354 ubuntu 14.04 blender 3.69 软件库里的，安装后无法设置中文显示. 设置中文就是乱码~ 请大神解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 xc1982777 — 2014-06-24 17:15
<adam8157> freeflying: 不知道, 你又没在他家
<eexp> 是啰。
<freeflying> adam8157: 你连这个毛都薅啊
<eexp> 晚上吃猴总去
<jiero> eexp:  我不在
<jiero> eexp: 你自变
<gshmu> 一个有外键的表如何强行删除，我想重建
<freeflying> eexp: 又来帝都了啊
<zhan> 有
<zhan> 依依常上京么
<zhan> 又
<gshmu> 或者我有更新数据的 insert sql 怎么更新/
<jiero> zhan: 很少吧。
<jiero> zhan: 去找 ee？
<zhan> 远着呢
<gshmu> 谷歌不能用。。。
<zhan> nyfair: 快来教训谷歌不能用就啥都不会的 gshmu
<adam8157> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/ada26383tw1ehp9n5z1y2j20sg0hqtb8.jpg
<gshmu> zhan: 你会么？
 * zhan 啥都不会，就会瞎扯淡
<palomino|working> ... adam8157
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 以前版本里面的应用程序菜单怎么没有啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461355 我记得以前的Ubuntu桌面上设有相当于Windows开始菜单的东西，里面对系统之中已有的各种软件程序进行了分类，非常方便使用。 现在的14.04（或许还包括之前的少数版本）之中怎么就没有啦，
 * adam8157 看完<霍乱时期的爱情>之后, 首先想到的是去吃一份炒茄子
<zhan> 蛋蛋好文艺，还看这个
<jiero> gshmu:  切。。。有那么多搜索就绑定给 谷歌了。弱
<gshmu> jiero: 你牛啊  真以为我不会翻墙了
<palomino|working> 没有google和stackoverflow我就什么也不会了!
<zhan> 可以去看那个电影 《serendipity》 adam8157
<adam8157> zhan: 啥玩儿
<zhan> google 倒未必，stackoverflow 倒是哦， gshmu 你可以去那问
<zhan> adam8157: 男女主角就是因为那本书啊。
<adam8157> zhan: 我对不上你说的话...
<zhan> adam8157: 很简单嘛，你说你看了那书，我说你文艺，顺便给你推荐了个提到那书的电影。
<zhan> over
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋真文艺啊
<adam8157> zhan: 哦 这样
<adam8157> freeflying: 看小说而已
 * zhan 真是壕的生活，打球啊，健身啊，看小说啊。。。
<zenNama|`> zhan: 你才知道 adam8157 是壕?
<adam8157> zhan: 还有游泳, 谢谢
 * zhan 原来以为 adam8157 只是钱多....
<zenNama|`> adam8157: 土豪走不走?
<adam8157> zenNama|`: 等会儿再说
<zenNama|`> adam8157: 吧唧嘴, 很严重呀
<adam8157> zenNama|`: 尼码超严重啊 我都插不进去话
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我想在Ubuntu系统下面，运行window常用的一下应用软件，比如qq，该怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461357 希望大师们，能给一个详细的操作步骤，不胜感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 dulizhi — 2014-06-24 17:34
<zenNama|`> adam8157: 这周末, 看来你一定要去了
<zenNama|`> adam8157: 不然, 危险
<adam8157> zenNama|`: 然也
<adam8157> zenNama|`: 不过我看那个傻逼新办公室很小, 布局都是一圈, 屏幕对着中间
<zenNama|`> adam8157: 危险....
<zenNama|`> adam8157: 你去bose的主动降噪吧 lol
<nyfair> 朱军，24点两场怎么看？
<huntxu> 意呆利出局
<huntxu> 我昨晚還在想著croatia小勝墨西哥，巴西大敗給喀麥隆就好了
<huntxu> 可惜結果非洲人沒錢沒動力
<onlylove> Italy对手是谁啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 嗯，喀麦隆1比4
<huntxu> 很想看巴西被打臉
<huntxu> 就像博斯克被打臉一樣
<nyfair> http://www.pypy.org/tmdonate2.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: PyPy - 2nd Call for donations - Transactional Memory in PyPy
<nyfair> 这玩意又开始第二轮坑钱计划了？
<nyfair> 快给我出64位windows pypy3
<freeflying> adam8157: 好文艺
<adam8157> freeflying: 乖
<nyfair> 混蛋，壕们又放假了
<gshmu> mysql -u root -p "fukai" --force <      引号里什么意思？
<onlylove> gshmu: 引号里面是password
<gshmu> 不用指定表明 能导入么
<gshmu> 我备份了表
<gshmu> 然后 改挂了 怎么强行恢复
<onlylove> 看你备份到啥样子，如果sql文件没问题，理论上是可以恢复原样
<gshmu> onlylove: 是的
<gshmu> 我想删除表 删不掉 有外键
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛好腻害，不仅会装oracle，还会mysql
<gshmu> 删除都没问题 删不掉是个问题。
<nyfair> gshmu: sudo rm -rf / var/mysql
<gshmu> nyfair: 去死
 * nyfair 故意多打一个空格
<gshmu> onlylove: 强行删除表 或者 强行导入
<gshmu> 强行恢复的命令 有没有
<nyfair> 扣肉死扣肉死，绝对腻扣肉死雅鹿
<stone_> hello
<^k^> stone_:点点点.  18:20
<sennn> 大家好！
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  18:23
<cherrot2> 竟然忘记退 irc 了…
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请帮助改善一下硬盘分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461358 这是我采用U盘自动安装10.04之后的硬盘分区情况（500GB硬盘一块）： 设备大小分区类型内容 /dev/sda1255MBLinux (可启动)Ext2 (版本 1.0) — 已挂载到 /boot /dev/sda2500GB扩展扩展分区 /dev/sda5500GBLinux LVMLVM2 物理卷(LVM2 00
<^k^>  ─> 1) /dev/sda1.1MBBlank未分配空间 不知道是否合理？比如，是不是有利于日后数据备份和重新安装操作系统之类？ 非常感谢！ 统计信息 …
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
 * jiero 抱抱 gebjgd
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc
 * jiero 抱抱 freeflying
<jiero> freeflying:  怎么成熟呢？
 * hoxily 抱抱 jiero
 * jiero 抱抱 hoxily
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice窗口左上角的控件看不见 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461360 Ubuntu 14.04 LibreOffice窗口左上角的控件看不见, 最大化和缩小无法实现，只能从File菜单之中选择退出。 不知道大家有没有这个问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linforest — 2014-06-24 19:54
<freeflying> jiero: 失恋
<jiero> freeflying:  那没用，我从来都没开始过
<jiero> freeflying:  我选中的人没有愿意的。
<freeflying> jiero: 少年不识愁滋味
<freeflying> 为赋新词强说愁
<freeflying> jiero: 其实我应该告诉你一边凉快去
<jiero> freeflying:  切。。。都是你们很好了，平时把愁往自己身上安。。。
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 安装的一些库，怎么才能知道安装在哪里了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461362 RT，apt-get 安装的苦都安装到那里了？怎么找？ 编译程序的时候可能会需要指定库的安装目录。 统计信息: 发表于 由 haime — 2014-06-24 20:28
<smallzhan> 苦。。。
<freeflying> smallzhan: 吃点糖
<meek_geek> hi
<^k^> meek_geek:点点点.  21:24
<meek_geek> What up
<binglong> 大家好
<^k^> binglong:点点点.  21:24
<meek_geek> hi
<^k^> meek_geek:点点点.  21:25
<binglong> 都是 高手嘛？？
<kebab> yo
<binglong> 我是第一次使用 linux
<meek_geek> sup
<binglong> 希望摆脱对windows的依赖
<meek_geek> binglong, What do you mean ?
<binglong> 就是 看 windows不爽啊
<binglong> 所以想学习使用linux‘
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 雷柏V7机械键盘无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461363 安装完后，发现键盘无法使用，有办法解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 夜神2014 — 2014-06-24 20:44
<kebab> windows听方便的嘛,干嘛这么不爽啊 :P
<binglong> 不安全，尤其是看到棱镜们后
<binglong> 听说开源的系统比较安全
<smallzhan> 看 openssl
<kebab> 安全和开部开源没啥关系， 比如 trueCrypt和 openssl
<kebab> 好比一道菜好不好吃跟菜谱是否公开关系不大
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine会造成黑屏！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461364 我用的是双显，用word或者power point的时候，会突然造成一个显示器黑屏！！！ ubuntu 12.10 统计信息: 发表于 由 chaosriver — 2014-06-24 21:38
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：能正常浏览网络无法连接路由器配置地址 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461365 ubuntu 14.04 LTS 电脑连接的Tenda路由器的无线网，能够正常上网，但是无法打开路由器的配置地址 192.168.0.100 我确认是上面那个地址，同网络下的windows和Android都能打开 192.16
<^k^>  ─> 8.0.100, 但是Ubuntu总显示连接失败 Firefox 无法建立到 192.168.0.100 服务器的连接。 换chrome浏览器也是无法连接。 但是 能ping 通 192.168.0 …
<AndChat|297600> 各位好，我这里有个龙芯3A的服务器，用CentOS6.4系统，已安装了openssl, openssl-devel，openssl-static了，版本号为1.0.1e-fips，但是在编译teamwork这个软件时一直提示openssl development headers not found这是怎么回事？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 两款仙剑的fcitx皮肤。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461366 今天收拾家里的老电脑，无意中发现了自己高中玩完仙剑4，大发中二病的时候做的两款fcitx皮肤。 一个是柳梦璃的，另一个是韩菱纱。 资源是从搜狗皮肤上拔下来的。作者是谁我记不清了（毕竟4、5年
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【提问】系统安全之木马怎么破？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461367 论坛有没有针对桌面端用户的安全板块啊？没找到我就发到这里了啊。 缘起于 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=461281&start=30 提到网站木马的问题。 大家有什么预防，查杀，补救的经验分享吗？
<^k^>  ─> （这个主题以前讨论过吗，好像论坛关键词检索前几页都没太相关的） 统计信息: 发表于 由 highwind — 2014-06-24 22:18
<cherrot_> happyaron, 妹子接回家了 :D
<happyaron> cherrot_: 禽兽，不能忍！
<happyaron> cherrot_: 快把我的交出来！
 * happyaron giggles
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 命令行挂载win分区属性怎么是777，全**绿了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461368 我用如下命令挂载E盘 sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/wine 结果： lotuslwt@ulwt:~$ ls /media/wine/ -l total 116 drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 65536 Jun 13 11:16 download drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 49152 Jun 21 22:34 lwt drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Sep 4 2
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 命令行挂载win分区属性怎么是777，全**绿了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461369 我用如下命令挂载E盘 sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/wine 结果： lotuslwt@ulwt:~$ ls /media/wine/ -l total 116 drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 65536 Jun 13 11:16 download drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 49152 Jun 21 22:34 lwt drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Sep 4 2
<cxuesong> 额……好不容易找到一个中文的频道……
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 命令行挂载win分区属性怎么是777，全**绿了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461371 我用如下命令挂载E盘 sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/wine 结果： lotuslwt@ulwt:~$ ls /media/wine/ -l total 116 drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 65536 Jun 13 11:16 download drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 49152 Jun 21 22:34 lwt drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Sep 4 2
<cherrot_> happyaron, 你的在贴面膜
<happyaron> cherrot_: 好……
<cherrot_> happyaron, gimp竟然支持液化。。
<cherrot_> happyaron, 这种真是外星黑科技啊
<cherrot_> happyaron, 妹子胖瘦不是问题 有PS就够了。。
<happyaron> cherrot_: 液化是什么意思
<happyaron> cherrot_: 器材党表示图片现在只会Lightroom里曝光饱和度什么的随便拽拽
<cherrot_> happyaron, 你修过妹子图没？
<happyaron> cherrot_: 没……
<AndChat|297600> 谁能解答下我的问题呢
<happyaron> AndChat|297600: 你有问题
<AndChat|297600> 我这里有个龙芯3A的服务器，用CentOS6.4系统，已安装了openssl, openssl-devel，openssl-static了，版本号为1.0.1e-fips，但是在编译teamwork这个软件时一直提示openssl development headers not found这是怎么回事？
<happyaron> AndChat|297600: 3A手上一把，但真没在上面搞过centos
<happyaron> AndChat|297600: mipsel靠谱的只有debian
<AndChat|297600> 貌似龙芯源只做CentOS的
<happyaron> AndChat|297600: debian官方支持有没有
<happyaron> AndChat|297600: CentOS谁支持你了
 * happyaron 别说龙芯那帮不靠谱的家伙了，弄个内核还得老版本gcc才能编译过。
 * happyaron 最后让别的公司给擦屁股
<cherrot_> happyaron, 就是把肥猪变妖女
<cherrot_> test
<happyaron> cherrot_: 没干过
<^k^> cherrot_:点点点.  22:43
<AndChat|297600> 不是喷龙芯的时候。。
<happyaron> cherrot_: 不是说那只是个设计湿么，拿下的话我是不是可以偷懒。
<happyaron> AndChat|297600: 真心入我Debian门吧
<happyaron> AndChat|297600: mipsel上不用debian容易自讨苦吃的。
<happyaron> openwrt也靠谱
<AndChat|297600> 我一直用debian但是实验室老师要用CentOS
<happyaron> AndChat|297600: 灭了丫的
 * cherrot_ 擦 LAG了
<AndChat|297600> 说说为毛线devel包都装了，就是没有development headers
<October21> AndChat|297600: 修改一下编译文件试过没？
<October21> AndChat|297600: 指望自动识别不现实
<AndChat|297600>  啥编译文件
<kebab> devel安装了以后检查configure的时候是不是正确的识别到了
<October21> centos支持龙芯了？
<October21> AndChat|297600: makefile
<October21> configure
<happyaron> October21: 中标神马的天天主要工作就是弄这个吧
<AndChat|297600> 就是configure时不支持了
<happyaron> October21: 然后就是他们的军用级系统了
<October21> happyaron: 这麽高级
<October21> AndChat|297600: 你手动改吧
<happyaron> AndChat|297600: mips64el.debian.net/debian
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of /debian/ (@ debian.net)
<happyaron> AndChat|297600: 要当小白鼠的话，考虑这个吧
<October21> 话说你了解过 linux 下的编译工具吗？
<happyaron> October21: ^^^
<October21> happyaron: 我也用debian :)
<happyaron> October21: 玩mips么
<October21> 龙芯小本？
<AndChat|297600> 其实是用passenger-install这个组件编译的，都不知道有没makefile
<October21> 之前团购的？
<happyaron> October21: 额那货太错了
<happyaron> 太挫了
<October21> happyaron: 那你指的是……
<happyaron> October21: 盒子，3A之类的
<happyaron> October21: 小本要是玩玩，也算
<happyaron> October21: 但是小本用不了上面地址里那东西
<happyaron> 64位mips系统
<October21> 我不太熟悉硬件
<October21> 只是听说过盒子用mips多
<badegg> 问下各位
<badegg> 现在的电脑，要将linux安装到U盘上，直接安装就可以了吧？》
<badegg> 现在的USB3，速度够快
<AndChat|297600> 谁熟悉teambox的构建工具的
<October21> badegg: 为什么不直接dd？
<badegg> October21: 安装到硬盘直接dd过来？
<October21> 你不是说装到u盘吗？
<badegg> October21: 是啊
<badegg> 因为现在的U盘速度快
<October21> 那提什么硬盘？
<October21> badegg: 比硬盘快？
<badegg> 直接dd啥意思？
<badegg> dd不是直接扇区拷贝的命令吗？
<badegg> 应该差不多快吧
<badegg> October21: 反正安装临时用的系统挺方便
<October21> linux下制作启动盘
<badegg> October21: 不是启动盘，是完整的linux，而且不是live系统
<badegg> October21: 是完整的linux
<badegg> 刚测试了下，好似可以选择安装到U盘
<October21> 没弄过
<badegg> October21: 不知道会不会有什么问题
<badegg> 装双系统的什么的，比较麻烦
<badegg> 感觉还是这样好
<badegg> 反正U盘也便宜
<badegg> 16G的USB3.0的U盘，也才50块钱
<October21> 不太理解你的需求
<October21> 做个启动盘好理解
<October21> 做系统，频繁读取数据不伤害u盘么？
<badegg> October21: 伤估计伤一些
<smallzhan> 伤了就伤了，反正便宜
<badegg> 不过偶尔用用，应该问题不大
<badegg> 至少也是1000次读写吧？加上算法，一般应该没问题的
<happyaron> smallzhan: 颤颤叔晚上咋变小了？
<gebjgd> happyaron: 日完软
<gebjgd> happyaron: 你这都不懂
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> gebjgd: 赞解释
<badegg> October21: 启动盘，直接liveCD就好了吧？
<badegg> gebjgd: 同赞解释不错
<badegg> 本日最佳？
<happyaron> 不是最佳也至少十大
<October21> badegg: 你的需求是什么？
<badegg> October21: 就偶尔用用
<smallzhan> gebjgd: 。。。
<badegg> October21: 能用就可以了
<badegg> 正在虚拟机中安装
<badegg> October21: 估计没问题
<smallzhan> happyaron: 晚上换机器啊
<happyaron> smallzhan: 嗯，还是 gebjgd 的解释更好。。。
<October21> 如果要当作工具用，就挑个专业发行版
 * smallzhan 你们这群坏蛋！
<gebjgd> happyaron: 鄙视samba4
<happyaron> gebjgd: 没碰过samba
<gebjgd> happyaron: 用什么不好用waf  python垃圾编译
<gebjgd> happyaron: 杀软需要samba vfs
<October21> happyaron: 有什么mips64el 的盒子啊？
<smallzhan> waf 哈哈哈哈，那破玩意。
<happyaron> gebjgd: waf 死一万次吧
<happyaron> gebjgd: 被坑死了
<happyaron> October21: 2F 3A的都可以
<happyaron> October21: 不过2F现在不划算了
<October21> happyaron: 嗯
<gebjgd> happyaron: 所以啊
<smallzhan> cmake 不错。
<gebjgd> smallzhan: 我这里全是cmake
<gebjgd> smallzhan: 打包都用cpack
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我手上的新项目都cmake
<gebjgd> smallzhan: 但是傻逼samba4 变成waf了
<gebjgd> smallzhan: 还不支持out of source tree compile
<happyaron> October21: 之前那福珑6100还行，不知道现在怎么样了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 貌似支持，但是要写代码
<gebjgd> happyaron: 我试过了  找不到time_t
<gebjgd> happyaron: 也没个文档
<happyaron> .
<smallzhan> out of source 还要写代码啊
<happyaron> smallzhan: 而且只能用随source带的waf
<gebjgd> smallzhan: 这才见识samba group的弱智之处
<happyaron> smallzhan: 里面还经常内嵌zip文件，zip解压是waf自己
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不错
<happyaron> smallzhan: 改吧改吧，别的版本waf就不能用了
<happyaron> waf 去死一万次
<gebjgd> happyaron: 所以只能选择跟着用waf
<smallzhan> 去骂他们
<gebjgd> happyaron: 因为samba 4全是 waf 你不用也要用
<onlylove> happyaron: 貌似现在mipsel很流行
<onlylove> happyaron: 反而大端不流行
<happyaron> onlylove: 大端在通用领域里几乎绝迹了
<happyaron> gebjgd: :)
<onlylove> happyaron: 我看了半天，突然想问，redhat有mips架构？
<happyaron> onlylove: 没有
<onlylove> happyaron: 那centos怎么会有
<happyaron> onlylove: 有人自己移植
<onlylove> happyaron: 还是用编译器现搞的
<smallzhan> 刚才那娃，说老师要用 centos
<smallzhan> 真作孽
<happyaron> onlylove: 比如龙芯的人，比如中标软
<onlylove> 那老师不是脑子有坑？
<happyaron> onlylove: +10000
<CyrusYzGTt> 估计是老师自己的项目
<onlylove> happyaron: 龙芯自己不是弄的debian么
<happyaron> onlylove: 龙芯出半个人弄debian都谢天谢地了
<happyaron> cherrot_: 有了妹子就忘了基友的货啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得那个啥团购机器，不是弄的debian么
<smallzhan> 龙芯在弄啥
<happyaron> cherrot_: 吹水这么热闹都不来
<happyaron> onlylove: 那机器没别的系统可用。
<happyaron> smallzhan: 你说龙芯还是龙梦？
<smallzhan> 说得很牛啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过那个人的老师，我只能想起一个字，逗
<smallzhan> 龙芯 龙梦 都是啥
<happyaron> onlylove: 是要我接下一个字么。。。
<onlylove> smallzhan: 龙梦是龙芯的笔记本，龙芯2F
<happyaron> smallzhan: 龙芯是做芯片的，龙梦是做整机的
<happyaron> 两家公司
<onlylove> happyaron: 一个够了，不用俩
<happyaron> onlylove: 两家差别非常大
<onlylove> happyaron: 也？我以为是一家
<happyaron> onlylove: 龙芯是做完国家项目就完事的，连linux内核都一直是龙梦在向上游跟进。
<happyaron> 虽然战斗力差了点，最后别家出手帮忙了。
<cherrot_> happyaron, 我在教妹子洗澡 lol
<smallzhan> 。。。
<happyaron> cherrot_: 丧心病狂啊
<onlylove> cherrot_: 几岁的妹子
<smallzhan> 哈皮嫉妒死了
<cherrot_> onlylove, 同岁的妹子～
<cherrot_> happyaron, 妹子们都不在 哪有吹水的。。
<happyaron> smallzhan: 是啊是啊颤颤叔
<onlylove> cherrot_: 同岁的，需要你教她洗澡？
<happyaron> onlylove: 所以说他丧心病狂
<happyaron> cherrot_: 你们勾搭得真快啊
<cherrot_> onlylove, 那当然～
<cherrot_> happyaron, =。=
<cherrot_> happyaron, 妹子今晚还要睡在我的床上
<happyaron> cherrot_: 卧槽！
<smallzhan> 自己的妹子么
<smallzhan> 还是。。。
<happyaron> smallzhan: 那就不用说丧心病狂了
<cherrot_> happyaron, lol 只是我睡沙发。。
<happyaron> smallzhan: 互联网公司的人，勾搭妹子就是不一样。 cc cherrot_
<happyaron> cherrot_: lol
<cherrot_> happyaron, 先让她适应了我床上的男人味 嗯！ 就是这么机智
<smallzhan> 互联网公司啊
<happyaron> cherrot_: 你应该学 gebjgd
<happyaron> cherrot_: 第一次见面就尝试推倒
<cherrot_> happyaron, 怎么说？
<cherrot_> ge
<cherrot_> gebjgd, 求技巧啊  今晚或许还有机会 lol
<happyaron> cherrot_: 那妹子现在是他老婆
<onlylove> cherrot_: 你不怕她把你的床给染成女人味，然后你以后不习惯？
<happyaron> onlylove: 戳中笑点了……
<cherrot_> onlylove, 我湿气重 不会的
<gebjgd> happyaron: cherrot_ 学什么？
<smallzhan> 都跑你家来了
<smallzhan> 还怕啥
<cherrot_> gebjgd, 如何初次见面就尝试推倒
<gebjgd> cherrot_: 直接上
<gebjgd> cherrot_: 就这么简单
<cherrot_> gebjgd, 前戏都不要 强大啊
<gebjgd> cherrot_: 咬啊
<gebjgd> cherrot_: 手脚口并用  干嘛吃的
<gebjgd> cherrot_: 没吃过猪肉还没见过猪跑
 * happyaron 一个比一个丧心病狂
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你得看他好什么口味额片子
 * happyaron smallzhan 颤颤叔你看我还算好青年吧……
<smallzhan> happyaron: 你好会拉皮条
<happyaron> smallzhan: 怎么回事……
<happyaron> smallzhan: 给 cherrot_ 拉皮条的，另有其人啊
<happyaron> cherrot_: 给我证明清白身啊
<happyaron> cherrot_: 皮条哥没在，只能你现身说法了啊
 * happyaron 哭
<happyaron> smallzhan: 颤颤叔求轻黑
<onlylove> happyaron: 你咋这么招黑
<happyaron> onlylove: 因为黑人太多太狠
<happyaron> onlylove: 所以就自己给自己挖坑了
 * cherrot_ 。。。
<cherrot_> happyaron, 被我拉皮条的太多，记不清你是第几个了。。
<happyaron> cherrot_: 卧槽。。。
<happyaron> cherrot_: 没事给我拉一次吧
<cherrot_> happyaron, 屁股抬高～
<happyaron> cherrot_: 我直男，只要妹子。
<happyaron> 色色叔也离席了
<happyaron> ee 大婶离席了
<kebab> cherrot_: 泡妞有诀窍，亲摸情话操
 * cherrot_ 仁兄丢下一句箴言就走了 =。=
<happyaron> ...
<smallzhan> 赞啊
 * smallzhan 也走了，大家晚安。
<jiero> knownbad:  yoo 今天我睡的多了呢。
<knownbad> 乖。
<jiero> knownbad:  我还会傻傻的。
<jiero> knownbad: 要多吃饭多看书多说话多交流嗯。 昨天被开玩笑不是毛泽东不要总想做大事
<knownbad> 想倒不是问题。
<knownbad> 不要整天想就好了。
<jiero> knownbad: 想了，不做点就单纯浪费。
<knownbad> 打完飞机再想。
<jiero> knownbad:  以后也再不打飞机了呗，反正不是什么需要的。
<knownbad> 就算你没需要人家女孩子需要，还是经常练习些。
<jiero> knownbad:  没啥，在无法碰到自己特别喜欢的人之前。。。不知道。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 练习吧。
<jiero> knownbad:  。。。练习这个有用？
<knownbad> 看人吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 意大利是真惨
<knownbad> 足球还是？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩那
<knownbad> 日本正踢着。
<jiero> 欧洲留下的也就 荷兰 能拼了？
<jiero> 噢。说的是欧洲已经垮了
<gebjgd> jiero: 希腊 德国 法国 荷兰
<jiero> gebjgd噢。。 德国和法国我怎么没看到，可能是没啥戏剧性的大胜 :)
<imzf> 早
<jiero> 枣
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Distribution Release: Netrunner 14 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461377 能够把ubuntu的KDE系列做到极品的，估计也就是linux mint的赞助商Netrunner了，这个版本提供五年的升级支持。 Netrunner是基于Kubuntu的发行，其特色在于一份高度定制的KDE桌面及额外应用软件、多媒体编码解码器
<^k^>  ─> 、Flash和Java插件，以及一份独特的观感。开发人员做了大量的改善，以增强桌面环境的用户友好程度并依然保持用户进行微调的自 …
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-25
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 未插网线安装ubantu14.04系统遇到的联网问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461378 本人小白一枚，家里只有无线网。安装过程中不知道如何连接无线网，安装完以后也不知道如何连接到无线网。求问:1.系统安装完后在无法连接有线的情况下如何连接无线网？是不是
<gshmu> 我只前音乐都挂了，恢复出了一个列表 只有歌名
<gshmu> 计划用python下载下来。
<gshmu> 哪个网站比较好。
<gshmu> 搜索，提取 下载。 哪个网站，谁有更好的建议。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • longene qq 2013收不到别人发送的链接和图片 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461380 最近发现qq群聊天经常收不到别人发的链接或者图片，别人发的离线文件也不提示了，经常漏接，怀疑是qq正在逐步转移到最新的协议版本。 另外一个，一直存在的问题是，打开聊天记录qq就
<^k^>  ─> 会崩溃。 有同样遭遇的朋友么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gcell — 2014-06-25 9:27
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  09:32
<imtxc> 早
<imtxc> jiero， cherrot  happyaron freeflying
<jiero1> imtxc:  早
<jiero1> imtxc:  我有些不知所措。
<jiero1> imtxc:  我现在游戏自卑呢。
<jiero1> Destine: 我多么想要成为超人
<Destine> jiero, 我不想。
<jiero1> Destine:  :)
<WL_mutou> 早上好
<imtxc> 今天的 onlylove 呢
<jiero> imtxc:  怎么办？
<imtxc> 凉拌
<jiero> imtxc:  我看着拌啦
<WL_mutou> 哇咔咔
<WL_mutou> 凉拌好吃吗
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • http://cn.bing.com 在windows7下可以反问,ubuntu下无法访问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461381 笔记本 上装的是 ubuntu14.04 和windows 7 双系统， 使用wifi连网 自从google不方便访问后，就投向了bing， ubuntu刚装好的第一天bing还能正常使用，第二天系统弹出更新提示 ，
<freeflying> imtxc: 现在申请中信的啥卡都秒过
<jiero> freeflying:  visa 卡申请什么的都差不多吧？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-61-generic #93-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 21:33:33 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 宗教上最深的误解——认为坏人没有宗教。——尼采 
<jiero> onlylove: 屏蔽我吧
 * jiero 抱抱 onlylove
<onlylove> jiero: 你是不是傻
 * onlylove 拜首席老板壕 qiao
<jiero> onlylove: 我是傻的耶
<huntxu> jiero: 都讓你有些話就憋在心裏咯
<imtxc> freeflying: 世界卡又不给我
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<whipleg> 什么叫世界卡?
<imtxc> jiero: 你是不是傻
<onlylove> imtxc: 早，你今天咋减肥了
<imtxc> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.47.MHDe6B&id=21488636915&ns=1&_u=p11tpk4ab6b#detail
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 多彩硅胶分装瓶 旅游旅行出差用品 洗漱包化妆品便携收纳3个包邮-淘宝网 价格:18.80 - 26.80
<imtxc> 这种货会不会压扁了挤出来
<onlylove> whipleg: 中信银行世界卡
<imtxc> onlylove: 开了个wifi套餐
<whipleg> onlylove: 哦, 谢谢
<imtxc> onlylove: 10元 40小时
<imtxc> onlylove: 比网吧便宜多了
<whipleg> imtxc: 什么运营商的呀?
<jiero> huntxu:  为啥要憋着。告诉我呢？
<WL_mutou> imtxc：什么运营商的呀
<qiao> onlylove:  早～
<freeflying> happyaron: 一路升级来得14.04居然不能同步时间
<onlylove> qiao: 早
<happyaron> imtxc:
<WL_mutou> onlylove:不早
<jiero> imtxc:  我当然是傻。
<happyaron> jiero: 罗姐别纠结。
<happyaron> freeflying: 用Ubuntu不是no zuo no die么
<zhan> ...
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤叔早
<zhan> jiero: 又来了你
<jiero> happyaron:  呃，纠结么，我非常简单的顺着可能性走下去啊。
<zhan> 哈皮条早
<onlylove> zhan: 昨晚的事情你还记得啊
<jiero> zhan:  潺潺
<zhan> 睡一觉就失忆了啊
<jiero> onlylove:  zhan难道昨夜我梦游了？
<onlylove> 不是，我就是觉得，这事闹闹就好了
<happyaron> jiero: 慢慢纠结吧，纠结到不纠结，就都好了。
<onlylove> 没必要过了一夜还提
<whipleg> freeflying: 我这里可以同步时间, 14.04 25 Jun 10:24:29 ntpdate[17990]: adjust time server 66.187.233.4 offset 0.001760 sec
<zhan> 哈哈
<onlylove> happyaron: 在他不纠结之前，你会被骚扰到想咬人
<happyaron> jiero: 反正怎么样都要死的，那先使劲作到不后悔了再说。
<happyaron> onlylove: :)
<happyaron> zhan: 。。。
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤叔啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 还是用Debian吧。
<zhan> happyaron: 我感觉他道理都懂，就是会各种说胡话
<onlylove> happyaron: 怎么可以，这里可是ubuntu-cn
<onlylove> zhan: 知道结果，不死心
<whipleg> onlylove: 我听说, 好多ubuntu的开发者, 都用的debian, 好厉害
<happyaron> zhan: 那就只能作到自己不想继续作。
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤叔觉得呢。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 你觉得这里有几个老老实实用Ubuntu的？
 * zhan 在用 ubuntu 啊
<whipleg> happyaron: 我在用... 刚开始用
<onlylove> whipleg: 他们自己都不用，当然不知道里面有啥稀奇古怪的bug
 * huntxu 在用 ubuntu
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤叔是异类
<whipleg> 也就一个月吧
 * huntxu 才怪
<happyaron> whipleg: 刚开始用Ubuntu挺好的
<huntxu> happyaron: 好什麽啊，剛開始gentoo和ubuntu一個等級
<onlylove> whipleg: ubuntu灵活性不够好，所以不是很讨那群开发的喜欢
<huntxu> 反正都不懂
 * zhan 之前用过 gentoo arch 等等等
<whipleg> onlylove: 灵活性?
<whipleg> 好像我不需要灵活性
 * cherrot 我在用呀
 * zhan 后来发现要用的一些库，其他的都要编译，人家专为 ubuntu 打包了。就懒得折腾了。
<zhan> 哈皮你用啥
<happyaron> cherrot: 丧心病狂的互联网人
<happyaron> zhan: Debian
<cherrot> happyaron: 早呀
<cherrot> happyaron: 刚到公司发现人都没来 =。=
<zhan> 啥公司
<zhan> 这么好
<whipleg> cherrot: 我这里也是诶.
<happyaron> 我还在床上趴着呢。。。
<zhan> 鄙视你们
<freeflying> happyaron: 靠，你这太补厚道了
<huntxu> 我還在家裏
<jiero> happyaron:  。。。为什么说的这么悲壮啊。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 拿着Mark的钱，居然让人用Debian去
<huntxu> happyaron: 十點半了啊魂淡
<freeflying> happyaron: 节操何在啊
<jiero> freeflying:  adam都不说了你看，
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 14.04更新后，安装更新不提示授权了，这样不安全吧。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461385 以前安装更新都会提示输入管理员密码，最近居然不提示了直接下载安装，这样不需要交互是否有安全隐患？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kaiman — 2014-06-25 10:31
<freeflying> jiero: 对啊，这是最基本的loyalty
<happyaron> freeflying: 我对产品负责就行了啊。
<happyaron> jiero: 悲壮毛线
<freeflying> happyaron: 你的产品是啥
<happyaron> huntxu: 要不是 freeflying 和 imtxc 在那叮咚叮咚的我还不想起呢。
<jiero> happyaron: 好吧，就是悲哀，死而不僵
<happyaron> freeflying: 搜狗拼音和UbuntuKylin啊
<happyaron> jiero: 毛线
<jiero> happyaron:  。。
<huntxu> happyaron: ...
 * jiero 烧毛线
<happyaron> jiero: 桑心就哭，有话就说，做神马都是对的
<happyaron> jiero: 做到你不想做了，世界就都好起来了。
<jiero> happyaron: 我还是会尝试提高成功率，即使 不到 5%
<happyaron> freeflying: 咱好好干活就行，合同里说我要尽职尽责地把产品搞好，那咱就好好搞。
<happyaron> jiero: 说了，做神马都是对的，只求自己不后悔，只求合你心意。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40069
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软宣布诺基亚X2 Android手机
<happyaron> jiero: 在此前提下，你要咨询大伙点神马，才能给你建议。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不一定合心意
<onlylove> happyaron: 能不后悔就不错了
<happyaron> onlylove: 能合多少合多少
<happyaron> onlylove: 至少朝自己想要的方向去努力。
<onlylove> whipleg: 你用的时间久了，就知道灵活性是啥了，u的可定制性不如debian
<freeflying> happyaron: 马克当年雇人搞ubuntu最基本的就是他要热爱ubuntu
<onlylove> happyaron: 只求不要南辕北辙
<whipleg> onlylove: 哦.
<huntxu> freeflying: 不用看當年啊，看現在就行
<happyaron> freeflying: 我还当他面用过Mac呢……
<huntxu> freeflying: 這個樣子了還沒放棄
<onlylove> freeflying: 嗯，unity这种破烂一看就不是热爱ubuntu的人搞的 cc happyaron
<huntxu> lol
<happyaron> onlylove: :)
<freeflying> huntxu: 替Mark感到悲哀啊
<huntxu> 不拋棄，不放棄
 * zhan 不用 unity 之类的货。
<onlylove> happyaron: 当他面用 mac无所谓啊，我们要吸收对手的优点 cc freeflying
<happyaron> freeflying: 马克童鞋该再上次太空了
<huntxu> 剩點錢，再上次太空
<happyaron> freeflying: 要不然都没卖点了
<happyaron> huntxu: bingo!
<happyaron> onlylove: 。。。
<qiao> 求助， 如何查看机器cpu架构，例如 Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge, Haswell 等。。
<qiao> onlylove: happyaron  help
<onlylove> qiao: cpuinfo里面没有？
<whipleg> qiao: 看步进数
<happyaron> qiao: 首席还用看这个？
<onlylove> qiao: 那dmidecode呢？
<whipleg> qiao: 不然就看dmi信息
<huntxu> qiao: 把cpu型號放wikipedia
<qiao> onlylove: whipleg  只看到  E5-2630  在我的 cpuinfo中
<onlylove> qiao: 我对这个不熟，如果是笔记本，2就是sb，3就是ib，4就是haswell
<happyaron> qiao: cpu型号放Intel ARK上找吧
<qiao> happyaron: 恩恩，好的。。
<onlylove> qiao: 我记得e3的1230，v2是ib的，v3是haswell的
<onlylove> qiao: 所以架构这个……你要对产品线足够熟悉
<qiao> onlylove: 这个 e3, v2 , v3 是从哪得到的。。
<onlylove> qiao: 有啊
<whipleg> qiao: beaker里面看不到?
<yunfan> mac的ui我也不喜欢 happyaron
<yunfan> 就不能出个新颖的么
<whipleg> qiao: 没有v2就是v1
<qiao> 蛋蛋的，现在要找一个 haswell 的机器来验bug
<onlylove> qiao: 或者你看主板信息，比方说，民用的，B75就是ib,b85就是haswelll
<whipleg> qiao: 不写v几的, 就是v1
<happyaron> yunfan: 我的Mac全是因为续航长
<whipleg> qiao: beaker能直接搜索架构的
<happyaron> yunfan: 主力电脑仍然是台式和ThinkPad
<whipleg> qiao: 叫 cpu/xxx 你找找
<qiao> whipleg: 我这边没有一个 cpu/arch 的
<whipleg> qiao: 不是arch
<huntxu> happyaron: 好有錢
<whipleg> qiao: arch是 power x86之类的
<happyaron> yunfan: Mac 完全就是个远程ssh/rdp客户端。
<qiao> whipleg: 到是有个 cpu/module  , cpu/module name 的
<happyaron> huntxu: ...求remote壕别黑
<whipleg> qiao: module name嘛?
<happyaron> huntxu: 都不是我名下的财产
<happyaron> huntxu: 让你们占老板给你配呗
<eexp> 哈皮，明天找你
<huntxu> happyaron: 那是你在用啊。。。
<onlylove> qiao: 首席，你那个一定要xeon么，i5啥的不行么？
<happyaron> eexp: 好
<qiao> whipleg: 哦，明白了，我刚在 module name 里搜的是 haswell， 应该搜 v3吧 。
<huntxu> eexp: 神你去北京沒人迎接你啊
<onlylove> qiao: haswell的话，找个i5 4xxx就行
<whipleg> qiao: 直接写haswell吧
<happyaron> huntxu: 让占老板给你配就好了
<zhan> eexp: 还在京城啊
<qiao> onlylove: 没，有个bug需要在 haswell 上
<eexp> 现在开会一天
<onlylove> qiao: 而且v3这个，直接就是对e2 1230的，对e5不灵的
<qiao> whipleg: 直接写 haswell 没有。。
<happyaron> E2是神马。。。
<whipleg> qiao: 那就不是module name, 反正能搜到haswell
<eexp> 鱼鱼，明天也找你
<qiao> whipleg: 难道公司没有买 haswell的机器。。不太可能。。
<whipleg> qiao: 买了, 有很多的
<onlylove> qiao: 你还是去找intel ark吧，不过建议你找个4系列的 i5或者i7,i3也行
<whipleg> qiao: beaker里面两页呢
<eexp> zhan: 在不
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，应该是e3，我敲错了
<whipleg> qiao: 你直接搜haswell, 模糊搜索
<qiao> whipleg: 恩 ～
<whipleg> qiao: 我忘了我怎么搜的了
<zhan> eexp: 干啥
<zhan> eexp: 我又不在京城
<eexp> 吃鱼
<eexp> nnnnnd
<qiao> whipleg: onlylove   看到了，我的台式机是 v2
<onlylove> qiao: http://detail.zol.com.cn/cpu/intel/s5012/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【IntelHaswell CPU】IntelHaswell CPU报价及图片大全-ZOL中关村在线
<eexp> 啥地方去了。zhan: 啥地方去了。
<zhan> eexp: 没挪过啊
<eexp> 哪里嘛
<hoxily|aly> 阿里云上的Debian6好老。
<onlylove> qiao: 中关村不能选xeon系列的，略郁闷
<zhan> eexp: 霸都，哈哈
<qiao> 我看到我的机器上  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2630 v2 @ 2.60GHz
<whipleg> qiao: 肯定有个 cpu/xxx, 是可以搜到haswell的.
<onlylove> hoxily|aly: 啥啊，debian6有长期支持
<yunfan> happyaron: 我没你那么讲究 我只希望 offline first
<whipleg> qiao: v2可能是ivy吧?
<zhan> eexp: 还是合肥啊
<freeflying> eexp: 我晚上回帝都
<eexp> @freeflying: 吃你去
<freeflying> eexp: 你要是周五还在，去copu得会吧
<qiao> onlylove: whipleg  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1240 v3 @ 3.40GHz
<eexp> 鱼鱼在合肥啥
<qiao> onlylove: whipleg  这样的而是 haswell
<whipleg> qiao: 是的
<eexp> 周五，跑回家了
<whipleg> qiao: haskell支持avx2
<yunfan> whipleg: haskell??
<whipleg> qiao: 你lscpu 看看有没有avx2就是了
<qiao> 求普及下这反面的知识。 从哪可以知道 v1, v2, v3 代表的含义 ？  whipleg onlylove
<onlylove> qiao: 我……看中关村介绍咯……
<whipleg> qiao: 不知道...
<yunfan> 其实桌面处理器那些这个那个的支持 除了看视频的 其他的有几个软件真去支持
<happyaron> yunfan: offline神马？
<qiao> whipleg: 刚那个v3的是beaker的机器， 还不能看他的 lscpu
<whipleg> qiao: 哦.
<onlylove> qiao: http://ark.intel.com/zh-cn/products/75790/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2630-v2-15M-Cache-2_60-GHz
<yunfan> happyaron: 这还不够直白么  线下优先啊
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ ARK | Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2630 v2 (15M Cache, 2.60 GHz)
<yunfan> happyaron: 我很喜欢数据同步到云端 但是我希望没网络的时候也能工作啊
<qiao> whipleg: onlylove 我也上中关村看看。。
<onlylove> qiao: 其实去intel看更直接
<onlylove> qiao: 去中关村，不过是因为有人找我diy机器而已……
<qiao> onlylove: 好～
<yunfan> onlylove: 因特尔的价格参数没有参考性
<onlylove> yunfan: 只是看核心版本啥的
<onlylove> yunfan: 选intel很少考虑价格了，考虑价格都买amd去
<happyaron> yunfan: 哈哈
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是说他那个页面信息
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，建议价格啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 看那作甚，去他网站，肯定是看其他参数的
<whipleg> qiao: try this page: http://www.cpu-world.com/cgi-bin/IdentifyPart.pl
<^k^> whipleg: ⇪ CPU-World: Processor (CPU), co-processor and microcontroller identification
<yunfan> happyaron: 因为我用chromebook 感触很深 经常有的插件是给你带到他页面去 这个省事是省事 一断线 我就傻逼了
<yunfan> happyaron: 但是也有的插件是内置的界面
<yunfan> 这个还是做得不够好 做得够好的应该在本地实现buffer
<yunfan> 有网络的时候同步过去 没网络的时候再本地分支
<freeflying> yunfan: 你的chromebook是三星的？
<yunfan> freeflying: 是啊 世界上就一款arm chromebook
<whipleg> qiao: http://www.cpu-world.com/cgi-bin/IdentifyPart.pl  输入E5-2630 v2 , 下面有个跳转到 http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5-2630%20v2.html  这个也米爱你的, 里面有些是ivy
<yunfan> 除了今年下半年要出的那些
<Harris_He> Lubuntu 14.04 ,vnc远程的时候，如何启动lxde session ？？？？
<yunfan> 瑞芯微也要出chromebook
<qiao> whipleg: 恩恩。。我先试试，然后拿beaker里的机器的module name 试试。。
<qiao> whipleg: thanks
<qiao> whipleg: E3-1220 v3  这个是 haswell
<whipleg> qiao: module name行吗? 你先自己找个cpu是haswell的, 然后在key/value界面搜haswell, 看看是那一项写的haswell
<qiao> whipleg: 刚在beaker里找到了一个机器，在你给的那个链接后，就看到   Microarchitecture	Haswell
<whipleg> qiao: 恩, 你在它的beaker页面上ctrl - f , 搜索haswell, 看看是什么条目叫haswell
<qiao> whipleg: 你也是 帽帽的 ？
<whipleg> qiao: 不是
<whipleg> qiao: 你是说红帽?
<onlylove> qiao: 如果你有windows机器，直接用cpu-z看，省时省力
<qiao> whipleg: 恩。。
<whipleg> 不是
<whipleg> onlylove: 应该是没有windows的
<freeflying> yunfan: chromebook不止一种啊，这货电池能撑多久呢
<onlylove> whipleg: 可以wine一个cpuz嘛
<qiao> whipleg: 在beaker里能看到这一行  Model
<qiao> PowerEdge T20 CPU: Haswell
<whipleg> qiao: 那就是module
<whipleg> qiao: 反正能搜到, 我试过
<qiao> whipleg: 很蛋疼的是，我直接在beaker里搜 haswell 没有结果。。
<whipleg> qiao: 大小写?
<qiao> whipleg: 有可能。。
<qiao> whipleg: 我试试。。
<whipleg> qiao: linux下面有个小工具, 叫cpuid, 可以用
<whipleg> qiao: cpuid | grep -i bridge
<qiao> whipleg: 帽帽的系统里没有这个包。。到是我的fedora上有。。我试试
<qiao> whipleg: good 。。
<whipleg> qiao: beaker能搜到了? cpu/module
<qiao> whipleg: 我的笔记本输出  (synth) = Intel Core i3-3000 (Ivy Bridge L1) / i5-3000 (Ivy Bridge E1/N0/L1) / i7-3000 (Ivy Bridge E1), 22nm
<whipleg> qiao: 恩.
<whipleg> qiao: for rhel7: rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/cpuid.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: RPM resource cpuid (@ rpmfind.net)
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我昨天在回家的路上捡了一只猫。。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你打算做猫叔吗？
<qiao> whipleg: thanks
<whipleg> qiao: :-)
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我现在感觉每天上班下班好累啊
<onlylove> RainFlying: 每天对电脑那么久……
<RainFlying> whipleg: qiao: http://i-nex.linux.pl/
<RainFlying> onlylove: 那只猫在机动车和非机动车隔离带的灌木丛中找到的，只有巴掌大。。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那么小啊
<RainFlying> onlylove: 下班跟猫玩一下，然后用 Nexus 10 学习，然后就睡觉了。
<whipleg> RainFlying: 没图, 你说个xx
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我现在感觉……下班以后就想睡
<RainFlying> whipleg: xx 不跟你说。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 猪！
<qiao> RainFlying: ？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我下班回到住处8点半了啊
<qiao> RainFlying: 这个link我这打不开。。
<RainFlying> qiao: 翻墙？
<RainFlying> qiao: http://sourceforge.net/projects/i-nex/
<qiao> RainFlying: 恩，我就在墙外，只是打开后里面是空的。。
<^k^> ⇪ t: i-nex | Free System Administration software downloads at SourceForge.net
<RainFlying> qiao: I-Nex，查看硬件信息的！
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 求助几个关于分区的命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461386 最近买个奇琶手机data只有2G，软件装不下，想着给它重分区扩大一点。 然后发现分区是gpt，fdisk不支持。 然后就找了个parted来分，结果分了之后，打印分区表出来跟原来的不同，比如格式，标签不对。。 原
<^k^>  ─> 本是一个内置存储label是grow的fat32分区，我把它删了，分区成一个fat32 标签grow, 一个ext4，标签data2. 完事之后打印分区表 parted.png f …
<RainFlying> qiao: 土豪在哪里？
<qiao> RainFlying: 这个ok
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我到家一般 20:30 到 21:00
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那你还学习毛啊
<RainFlying> onlylove: 21:00 到 0:00 还有三个小时可以学习！
<onlylove> RainFlying: 到半夜真心累
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你还是学习，我现在开游戏半小时下线都累得要死
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不学习就要被淘汰了，你们这些大牛不会懂的。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我才不是大牛
<onlylove> RainFlying: 大牛没我这么苦逼
<onlylove> RainFlying: 看 happyaron，那才是
<RainFlying> onlylove: 仰慕大牛蓉DDR
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我发现我坐在主管边上的作用之一就是告诉他京东上哪个是在线支付哪个是货到付款。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 哎？填订单的时候可以选啊
<onlylove> RainFlying: 别的我不知道，京东我经常用啊
<RainFlying> onlylove: 是啊，所以我的作用之一就是告诉他选哪个。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 应该是他问我哪个选项是货到付款。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 用过一次以后下次可以用之前的啊
<RainFlying> onlylove: 有的不支持货到付款嘛。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 比方说，你上次填了货到付款，下次可以继续用那个地址，收款方式也是货到付款
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不支持那没办法了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不同地址嘛
<onlylove> RainFlying: 收货地址可以有多个
<yunfan> freeflying: 我说的是arm芯片的chromebook
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你想要送哪里，只要点点就好
<yunfan> freeflying: 除了三星的 你再找个给我看看 ？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我在京东就有两个地址，一个住处的，一个公司的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我觉得要不我直接手写一个“货到付款”四个字贴他显示器上，要支付的时候对着比较字形好了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: no zuo no die welcome to try
<RainFlying> onlylove: 问题是他经常买东西，都是不同地址，就算要用上一次的地址，他也不知道哪个是对的地址嘛。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 这是什么啊……今天给自己家，明天给老丈人家？
<freeflying> yunfan: 我准备搞个算不
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不知道。。
<yunfan> freeflying: 当然要是现货
<yunfan> 不是现货的话 今年就会有两款
<freeflying> yunfan: 现货我家里有个arm的本子
<freeflying> lol
<RainFlying> onlylove: 话说其实我有想法想改行了的，IT 这一行没啥前途了，感觉，对我来说。
<onlylove> yunfan: freeflying这种壕，家里大概除了原子弹没有，能想到的都有
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我对前途不关心啊，反正就是吃饭的行当而已
<onlylove> RainFlying: 能养活自己就好啊
<RainFlying> onlylove: 养不活啊，每个月都没钱剩，这还是没有孩子的情况。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我理解你那3块钱的网卡都不买了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我还能存几个
<RainFlying> onlylove: 是 30 多，不是 3 。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 哦……你的经济水平，不差那个零了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 老板赏点钱吧
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 问个小白问题，如下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461388 Code: [xuhao@localhost ~]$ cat fruit_prices.txt Fruit     Price/lbs  Quantity Banana    0.89       100 paech     0.79       65 Kiwi      1.59       22 Pineapple 1.29       35      Apple     0.99       38 [xuhao@localhost ~]$ cat reorder_expens
<^k^>  ─> ive.sh #!/bin/bash awk '{ if( $2 ~ /[1-9]\.[0-9][0-9]$/ ){ print $0,"*";} else {print $0} }' fruit_prices.txt|awk '{if($3<75){print $0,"reoder"} else {print $0}}'; [xuhao@ …
<zhan> 。。。
<yunfan> freeflying: 但不是chromebook的 你最近智力下降严重诶
<sulit> 请教个技术性的问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 你错了 freeflying 不是没有原子弹 是政府不让搞 为了表示对法律的尊重 人家才不搞的 其实人家家里有个核电站 还养了一帮核物理工程师
<sulit> 网页局部动态刷新用什么实现好？
<sulit> 其实也是帮你们回顾一下知识
<sulit> 我个人有一点了解，但是　没做过
<sulit> 不用给我面子
<sulit> ^k^: hi
<^k^> sulit:点点点.  11:57
<jiero> go
<sulit> 我了个擦
<jiero> 怎么说都是不成功便成仁。
<onlylove> sulit: 你的网站是啥结构的啊，php还是python
<sulit> on
<whipleg> 动态刷新是前端的问题, 跟php/python没关系吧?
<sulit> onlylove: 你好，就是简单的web与服务器交互
<onlylove> whipleg: 前端的事情么？我以为是后台的……前端大概用js做了吧…… cc sulit
<sulit> onlylove: 那个关于js和ajax以及jquery的说法
<sulit> onlylove: 区别很大吗？
<onlylove> sulit: 不管前端……不知道
<hoxily> sulit: 用ajax
<sulit> onlylove:好吧
<sulit> hoxily: 恩，我也是这么想的
<hoxily> sulit: HTTP消息里返回的是 json 格式数据。
<onlylove> ajax不就是异步js么
<sulit> hoxily: 恩，学习的时候，有什么特别需要注意的地方吗？
<sulit> onlylove: 应该是
<hoxily> sulit: 不知道。瞎学的。
<sulit> hoxily: 大拇指
<hoxily> sulit: 多看看前人的代码。
<hoxily> 以及jQuery官方文档吧。
<sulit> hoxily:  嗯，好的，我这块一直是空白
<sulit> hoxily: 只是知道有这技术，没动过手
<sulit> hoxily: 多谢指点
<hoxily> 跨域数据请求可以用jsonp,不过需要对方提供这个服务。
<sulit> hoxily: 嗯，好的
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/53121/richard-stallman
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 自由软件之父 Stallman：「我一生都为使用者的自由而奋斗」 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 现在的公司怎么搞得，搞后台的还要管前端？
<hoxily> 实时数据沟通，可以用 长连接来做。 也可以用Websocket。 这两个我都没用过。
<sulit> hoxily: 好多细节，我慢慢体会这些技术
<sulit> onlylove: 我是打杂的
<hoxily> 用 webchat.freenode.net 的时候，它就是用长连接实现及时传回消息给浏览器的。
<alvin_rxg> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (@ freenode.net)
<sulit> onlylove: 所以哪儿缺人往哪儿补
<onlylove> sulit: 最恨这样的了
<sulit> hoxily: 那个我用过他聊天
<sulit> onlylove: 谁叫我是毕业狗
<sulit> onlylove: 比你们啊
<onlylove> sulit: 毛，公司就这熊样，特别是外包公司
<hoxily> sulit: Web调试时可以用Chrome的开发者工具，Ctrl+Shift+I调出。
<hoxily> sulit: http://hi.baidu.com/hoxily/item/52e168ba460a669519469721
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 使用Chrome开发者工具注入Javascript实现额外功能_hoxily的窝窝_百度空间
<sulit> hoxily: 嗯，chrome现在算是神器了
<sulit> hoxily: 已收藏
<sulit> onlylove: 外包公司怎么理解？
<sulit> onlylove:  我们这人家自己生产自己的产品
<onlylove> sulit: 算了，你还小，不懂事
<sulit> onlylove: 那你更应该说了
<onlylove> sulit: 我说了你又不懂，等你被坑过的时候，才会想起我说的这些
<zhan> 哈哈
<sulit> onlylove: 你这。。。
<onlylove> sulit: 我怎么了
<sulit> onlylove: 给我点经验吧
<sulit> onlylove: 我不想被坑
<onlylove> sulit: 给你的经验就是外包公司不要去
<zhan> 纸上得来终觉浅，绝知此事要躬行
<sulit> onlylove: 关键是外包公司怎么界定啊
<zhan> 外包公司还不好界定啊
<onlylove> sulit: 来，给你点名，文思 博彦 软通
<onlylove> sulit: 这算好点的，垃圾点的，联想的阳光雨露
<sulit> onlylove: 噢，都是些有名的
<sulit> onlylove: 好吧
<sulit> onlylove: 就是四处拦活，什么活都干是吧
<sulit> onlylove: 我们这不是
<onlylove> sulit: 这还是好的，等没活的时候才热闹
<sulit> onlylove: 我们这不是那种，我们很专一的
<onlylove> sulit: 你不用你们那不是，外包公司也很专一
<onlylove> sulit: 把你派哪里，你就只管做好哪里的事情
<zhan> sulit: 别在这磨嘴皮子了，快去学习技术
<onlylove> sulit: 和哪里的普通员工一样
<onlylove> sulit: 我就和你说，你不懂，你还和我犟嘴
<onlylove> sulit: 不去外包只是经验之一
<sulit> onlylove: 我没犟，只是想知道细节
<onlylove> sulit: 如果是那种以刚创业为借口各种折腾人的，更不要去，那种还不如外包
<gshmu> 再犟嘴，再犟嘴灭了你
<sulit> onlylove: 老大说的是
<onlylove> sulit: 毛细节，比方说工商银行的网银，它自己不做，外包给别人做
<onlylove> sulit: 我给你多少钱，你给我做好网银
<sulit> onlylove: 了解
<onlylove> sulit: 你在那里上班，也很专一啊，就做网银啊
<sulit> onlylove: 我们这做路由器开发，自己生产自己的产品
<onlylove> sulit: 你了解细节没有用的
<sulit> onlylove: 算是吗？
<onlylove> sulit: 你自己想，我还有我自己的事情
<sulit> onlylove: 好吧
<adam8157> bcao: 申卡了?
<zhan> adam8157: 你昨天是不是看好意呆了啊
<adam8157> zhan: 我都不买了...
<zhan> 不买不代表不看好啊
<adam8157> zhan: 不买就不准啊
<zhan> 好吧
<onlylove> zhan: 啥结果？
<whipleg> <onlylove> sulit: 毛细节，比方说工商银行的网银，它自己不做，外包给别人做   <--  工行的, 自己做的
<gshmu> github 有个人follow不了是怎么回事？
<whipleg> onlylove: 研发中心在珠海
<onlylove> whipleg: 滚你妈逼，我文思有人做过
<gshmu> 点了follow 刷新还是follow
<onlylove> whipleg: 你以为工行那么有能力
<whipleg> ....
<onlylove> whipleg: 有能力要文思的人作甚
<whipleg> onlylove: 工行的, 自己做的.
<onlylove> whipleg: 再说一遍，文思有派遣
<gshmu> shutdown！！！
<gshmu> shutdown all gouche
<onlylove> whipleg: 工行软件中心就在我司旁边
<onlylove> whipleg: 中关村软件园
<onlylove> whipleg: 哪个银行不说自己做的
<whipleg> onlylove: 我舍友在做
<onlylove> whipleg: 说外包不打脸么
<whipleg> onlylove: 工行正式编制
<onlylove> whipleg: 我前同事做过，我还有他简历，你要看不
<onlylove> whipleg: 正式编制怎么了，有多少正式的，有多少合同的
<whipleg> onlylove: 他做哪部分?
<adam8157> jiero: news?
<whipleg> onlylove: 手机银行?
<whipleg> onlylove: 还是别的什么的?
<onlylove> whipleg: 你要因为有正式工，所以就把合同工的功劳也归到正式工头上？
<whipleg> onlylove: 不一样的. 不是所有的都外包了, 网银, 自己做的
<onlylove> whipleg: 呵呵
<whipleg> onlylove: 有几个合同工, 就算外包做的?
<whipleg> onlylove: suse/rhel/aix 都是外包做的
<onlylove> whipleg: 如果RHEL大部分是contractor，我可以认为是外包做的
<onlylove> whipleg: 现在问题是 ，你说自己做的，多大比例是正式工
<whipleg> onlylove: 多大比例是contractor?
<onlylove> whipleg: 有几个，当然不算外包
<whipleg> onlylove: contractor 跟外包没关系
<whipleg> onlylove: ubuntu全线contractor
<whipleg> onlylove: 只是另外一种雇佣关系
<adam8157> whipleg: 你是谁...
<onlylove> whipleg: 人家那叫employee好么
<whipleg> onlylove: 外包是说, 我直接扔给汉德, 汉德来做
<onlylove> whipleg: 请搞明白contractor和employee的区别
<whipleg> onlylove: 明白
<October22> 文明执法啊
<onlylove> whipleg: 那你还说canonical是contractor？
<whipleg> onlylove: 是.
<adam8157> whipleg: 你说错了, 我们有高级的employee!!!
<whipleg> onlylove: canonical全线contractor
<onlylove> whipleg: 有c社来打脸了哦
<whipleg> onlylove: 不信问他们自己的员工
<adam8157> whipleg: 你说错了, 我们有高级的employee!!!
<onlylove> whipleg: 这频道一堆c社的，随便问
<whipleg> adam8157: 才几个
<onlylove> whipleg: 说好的全线呢
<whipleg> adam8157: contractor占了80%了吧
<whipleg> onlylove: 最近才有employee
<whipleg> onlylove: 过去几年都是contractor
<adam8157> whipleg: 再乱说就踢你.......
<whipleg> only
<whipleg> adam8157: lol~
<adam8157> whipleg: 你这是刺激我
 * adam8157 羡慕level高的employee
<whipleg> adam8157: 别闹...
<whipleg> adam8157: 给你employee你要吗?
<adam8157> jiero: 有啥新闻没?
<adam8157> whipleg: 看怎么给
<adam8157> whipleg: 这个话题, stop
<whipleg> adam8157: 恩
<zhan> 啥8g啊
<onlylove> zhan: 8g？
<zhan> 算了，不打听这些
<adam8157> zhan: 8g?
<onlylove> zhan: 站站叔听到了啥稀奇古怪的消息
 * adam8157 lunch
<zhan> 没啊，不就是蛋壕公司的事情么
<zhan> 才吃饭
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋上班了啊
<RainFlying> onlylove 叔，其实你不是五行缺点啥啊？
<onlylove> RainFlying: ……
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不认识算命的，不知道
 * huntxu 絕對五行缺錢
<onlylove> huntxu: 五行里面有钱吗？哦，金……
<RainFlying> onlylove 肯定是五行缺觉
<onlylove> RainFlying: 哦，缺觉……是的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 其实我更担心，是别的问题……
<jiero> adam8157:  哦。我这两天3次被拒
<bcao> adam8157, en
<bcao> adam8157, 你怎么知道
<bcao> 不是你丫推荐的
<zhan> 3次被拒，你干啥啦 jiero
<jiero> zhan:  我简简单单的和她说话啊。
<jiero> zhan 我要变强才行。
<jiero> zhan:  :D 这样子没人要。
<zhan> 不让你说话？
<ofan> yooooooooooo
<jiero> zhan: ？
<zhan> 你说简简单单说话被拒，那就是不让你说话咯
<jiero> zhan: 没那样呢。
<October22> jiero: 情感问题？
<jiero> October22: 恩。
<adam8157> freeflying: 啊 每天都上班啊
<jiero> adam8157:  当妈妈。我今天恐怕夜里又睡不了4个小时了呢。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：开机之后除了屏幕不亮其他一切正常，挂起之后唤醒也是。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461392 系统： ubuntu14.04 症状：最近重新弄了一下laptop-mode-tools解决了开机亮度的问题，可是后来每次开机的时候都出现屏幕不亮，硬盘指示灯正常的问题。开始以为是没有启
<^k^>  ─> 动图形界面的问题，后来我发现只有以此按Ctrl+Alt+F/1/2/3/4/5/6/7 一遍之后界面才会出来。挂起之后有时候亮有时候也不亮。真是太 …
<jiero> October22: 第二阶段结束了。
<October22> jiero: 你有什么行动啊？
<jiero> October22:  然后该求职了
<October22> 换工作？
<jiero> October22:  可能。
<jiero> October22:  成了才行爸
<October22> 嗯
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<jiero> adam8157:  我还是有些悲伤呢，不过，比她毕业离开朋友的悲伤要少很多吧。
<jiero> 至少我觉得我还是贼心不死呢
<jiero> adam8157 cherrot http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/497181
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 限京津浙沪：COTE D'OR 克特多金象 精选黑巧克力排 150g 5元 _顺丰优选优惠_什么值得买
<jiero> adam8157 当妈妈当妈妈，为啥我就这么傻，特别喜欢的人那么少?
<adam8157> jiero: 我特别喜欢的人也很少
<zhan> 谁特别喜欢的人多啊
<jiero> zhan:  ä½ 
<adam8157> http://www.zhihu.com/question/24261799/answer/27215453?utm_campaign=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_source=rss&utm_content=title
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 为什么很多美国银行是不需要 U 盾等安全工具，而中国的几乎每家银行都需要？是因为技术上有差距吗？ - 知乎
<adam8157> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/497129
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Diplomat 外交官 TC-2943 拉杆箱（26寸/古铜色） 428元包邮（856下单五折） _苏宁易购优惠_什么值得买
 * adam8157 brb
<jiero> adam8157:  好吧。我我我。
<jiero> 先作其他事情了。
<whipleg> adam8157: http://help.alipay.com/lab/help_detail.htm?help_id=251047
<^k^> whipleg: ⇪ 中国银行储蓄卡快捷支付的限额（电脑端） - 个人帮助中心 - 支付宝
<onlylove> adam8157: 闹了半天，中国反而走在前面？
<whipleg> adam8157: 招行2w, 中行1w. 不过够我用了.
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 启动时提示systemd-udevd [317]: Error http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461394 昨天才新安装的ubuntu14.04 今天启动的时候发现报个Error systemd-udevd [317]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE: Invalid argument 连续报12行 也不会卡住，几秒后就消失了 ，进去后使用上感觉也挺正常，这个到底时哪里的问
<^k^>  ─> 题呢，开机总看到觉得有些蛋疼 dmesg 的部分内容如下，完整输出见dmesg.txt Code: [   19.286860] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled. [   19. …
<cherrot> jiero: 这个打车还有顺丰优选的慢200减50券
<adam8157> whipleg: o
<cherrot> jiero: 卧槽售罄
<adam8157> whipleg: 那我也不办那个e盾
<whipleg> adam8157: 恩, 等我下个月先试一下吧.
<cherrot> adam8157: 我有个1300的拉杆箱 土豪你想不想要？
<adam8157> cherrot: 130卖给我
<cherrot> adam8157: 除非你答应包养我
<adam8157> cherrot: ...
 * whipleg 见证了这一刻. 
<whipleg> cherrot: .  表示同意, ...
<whipleg> cherrot: ... 表示, 特别同意
<jiero> cherrot: 萌萌哒
<jiero> adam8157:  你包养了他你怎么好意思去相亲，拒绝
 * adam8157 为什么现在的手机都是5"起?
<adam8157> jiero: 我从来不相亲, 谢谢
<jiero> adam8157:  意思就是找女朋友。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 那有什么不好意思的
<cherrot> whipleg: 谢谢你们的支持  么么哒
<zhan> 手太小了，5'' 抓不住
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> 啥
<jiero> adam8157: 好吧。
<jiero> adam8157:  果然差别太大了
<imtxc> cherrot: 1300 的箱子，你好土豪
 * jiero 虽然推荐滥交，但实际到了自己身上，发现喜欢一个人就筋疲力尽了。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 有妹子的话都不怕 更别说一个基佬了
<adam8157> jiero: 体能问题
<jiero> adam8157:  。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 你跟我去跑20km看谁先倒下。
<adam8157> jiero: 我平时不跑步, 没有防备
<jiero> adam8157: 好，爬50层楼
<nyfair> g婊的机器人5号还有半天发布？
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛
<huntxu> 你不會想看發布會吧
<onlylove> jiero: 才50层
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋球今晚的貼士啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 花钱买
<jiero> onlylove:  就是比一下而已
<jiero> onlylove:  我没能力快速跑50层，我只能以 8秒每层的速度上16层
<jiero> onlylove: 到50层恐怕要拖延到14秒一层
<huntxu> 好像法國還有機會回家
<huntxu> 德國也有機會回家
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<huntxu> 看好巴西把歐洲隊伍都給黑回家
<huntxu> 然後八強戰搞定阿根廷智利
<zhan> 美洲不败
<huntxu> 蘇神禁賽搞定烏拉圭
<huntxu> 最終的結局應該是踩著哥斯達黎加奪冠
<jiero> 哥斯达黎加 终于得到美洲冠军了 XD
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 如果是那个结局就爽了
 * huntxu 覺得自己很陰暗
<jiero> huntxu:  你是巴西迷？
<huntxu> jiero: 不是
<huntxu> jiero: 我捧德國很多年了
<huntxu> 自從98年他們被克羅地亞淘汰之後
<huntxu> 也是從阿森納輸了歐冠決賽之後才開始喜歡阿森納的
 * huntxu 是個喜歡自虐的人。。。
<jiero> huntxu:  我几乎只看中国队踢足球
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 显示“your screen,graphics card,input device settings” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461395 各位大师，我安装Ubuntu时出现了这种屏幕，显卡，输入设备错误的问题，该怎么解决呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 389322952 — 2014-06-25 14:02
<huntxu> jiero: 好吧你贏了，你比我還喜歡自虐
<happyaron> onlylove RainFlying 不要黑我……
<RainFlying> happyaron: 我们在白你！
<happyaron> freeflying: 土豪家里有那么多本子
<zhan> 哈皮早上起来一照镜子，我靠，又黑了那么多
<onlylove> happyaron: 咩？哪里黑你了？我从来不黑人的好么
<happyaron> RainFlying: 黑死了……
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤叔……
<happyaron> onlylove: 一黑就往死里黑啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 我开卡了
<happyaron> adam8157: 决定还是开了
<adam8157> happyaron: 你不是碎掉了么
<happyaron> adam8157: 当损毁又寄了一张
<adam8157> happyaron: 8K真心不低了, 对于没社保的学生来说还是首卡
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯。
<happyaron> adam8157: 貌似他们不知道我是学生唉
<onlylove> happyaron: 壕，求信用卡
<happyaron> onlylove: 找 freeflying
<happyaron> onlylove: 他办中信还是什么行的卡，已经没有不能办的了
<happyaron> onlylove: 那才是壕
<onlylove> adam8157: 我被招行无视了，今天25号了
<nyfair> 나는 책을 잠시 나를 속이지 마라
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛。。。
<nyfair> happyaron: 菊苣
<happyaron> nyfair: 不要发些很多人都看不懂的成么……
<happyaron> nyfair: 菊苣肯定是阿当啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 菊苣
<nyfair> 那是壕
<happyaron> nyfair: 好的
<freeflying> adam8157: 招行有啥理财最近可撸的
<adam8157> freeflying: 我又不买理财
<adam8157> happyaron: 你别闹
<freeflying> adam8157: 你买啥
<adam8157> happyaron: 你别闹
<adam8157> happyaron: 你别闹
<happyaron> :D
<adam8157> freeflying: 没钱, 啥都不买...
<freeflying> adam8157: 靠，你丫又忽悠了
<happyaron> adam8157: 招行有啥优惠什么的呢
 * adam8157 所有借记卡外加余额宝里的钱还完信用卡后只剩1K
<adam8157> happyaron: 看电影买一送一
<happyaron> adam8157: 还有啥
<adam8157> happyaron: ... 懒得打字
<RainFlying> happyaron: 卧槽！ 学生 8K 额度，这是得多土豪啊！
 * happyaron 妹的……
<happyaron> 求轻黑……
<happyaron> 真是挖坑把自己埋了
<whipleg> 卧槽！ 学生 8K 额度，这是得多土豪啊！  我都工作四年了, 才6k
<Paulyoung> 各位。。。现在要怎么科学上网啊。。。。。（纠结）
<adam8157> Paulyoung: 花钱
<whipleg> Paulyoung: 买vps呗, 稳定, 快
<huntxu> 身体奇缺维生素BC啊，球视频
<huntxu> 球食品推荐
<whipleg> huntxu: 炒胡萝卜
<huntxu> onlylove: 五行缺水，水生财
<whipleg> huntxu: 生吃西红柿
<huntxu> whipleg: 胡萝卜可以考虑
<huntxu> 生吃西红柿无法接受
<whipleg> huntxu: 多放油, 煸炒
<whipleg> huntxu: 哦, 维生素c比较容易获得, 比b简单.
<huntxu> whipleg: B
<happyaron> huntxu: 大爱糖拌西红柿
<whipleg> huntxu: 多吃水果, vc够的
<jiero> huntxu:  为啥不能接受啊，我好多蔬菜能生吃啊
<huntxu> whipleg: B要吃西红柿？
<huntxu> jiero: 我表示不行
<huntxu> happyaron: 南北方差异吧
<whipleg> huntxu: b的话, 煸炒胡萝卜
<adam8157> 妥妥的 蔬菜, 鱼肉, 动物肝脏
<whipleg> huntxu: c吃西红柿
<huntxu> happyaron: 你们能吃生小螃蟹和虾不
<jiero> huntxu: 我表示，除了中餐，我其他菜系基本全接受
<happyaron> huntxu: 不行
<huntxu> whipleg: 有没别的，随便的水果蔬菜都行吧？
<jiero> huntxu: 只有海边才能生吃海鲜
<whipleg> huntxu: b的话, 内脏, 胡萝卜, 海产品吧
<whipleg> huntxu: c的话, 各种水果都行呀
<onlylove> huntxu: 小心寄生虫
<jiero> whipleg:  b不是谷物么
<huntxu> 体检报告，维生素B正常值40-100，检测值2。。。
<jiero> huntxu:  吃药就好了
 * adam8157 大爱生蚝
<whipleg> jiero: 恩, 谷物确实.
<whipleg> huntxu: 你该吃药了
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<huntxu> 维C正常40-100，检测值8。。。
<happyaron> huntxu: 吃药
<huntxu> 是不是奇缺。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 吃药亲
<whipleg> huntxu: 差太多
<onlylove> huntxu: 生吃蟹子活吃虾，确实有那么一说的
<adam8157> huntxu: 卧槽, 你还是吃药吧
<whipleg> huntxu: 吃药一个月, 补回来, 然后停药主意饮食
<huntxu> 吃什么药。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 维生素！！！
<adam8157> huntxu: 维生素B族, 维生素C....
<huntxu> whipleg: 谢了，:) 维B去外面买就行了，别开小窗
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu  别这么离我而去啊。
 * adam8157 wonder缺维生素是否影响智商
<whipleg> huntxu: 恩.
<huntxu> jiero: 死不了，那个只是疲劳检测的结果而已
<whipleg> huntxu: 没看后一句?
<huntxu> adam8157: 体检里面最弱一项
<huntxu> whipleg: 看了
<whipleg> huntxu: .
<huntxu> 只不过缺B和C会很容易疲劳。。。
<whipleg> huntxu: 药店, 维生素b, 一块多钱都有
<huntxu> 我已经验证过了
<adam8157> huntxu: 我体检除了体重在超标的边缘, 其它啥问题都没有...
<whipleg> ==
<adam8157> "14:41 < huntxu> 只不过缺B和C会很容易疲劳。。。" "14:41 < huntxu> 我已经验证过了"
<whipleg> 好像弄混了a和b...
<huntxu> whipleg: A是动物肝脏
<whipleg> huntxu: 是呀...
<whipleg> huntxu: b是粗粮...
<nyfair> http://blogs.opera.com/desktop/2014/06/opera-24-linux-released-developer-stream/
<huntxu> adam8157: 可是那个疲劳检测就是一个仪器把你的手放上去那种
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Opera 24 for Linux released on the Developer stream - Opera Desktop - Opera Software
<nyfair> WTF
<whipleg> huntxu: 刚才秀逗了
<huntxu> adam8157: 究竟靠不靠谱的
<adam8157> huntxu: 你不是有妹子么?
<huntxu> whipleg: B有十几种，难道不分的？
<huntxu> adam8157: 有妹子表示什么
<whipleg> huntxu: 吃一种叫做 b族的东西
<whipleg> huntxu: http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/219f4bf72e06b9de452d3857.html
<^k^> whipleg: ⇪ 维生素B族的食物来源_百度经验
<adam8157> huntxu: 然后手部疲劳检测...
<huntxu> whipleg: 我那天买了瓶B1，防蚊子。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<whipleg> huntxu: 有效果吗? 我好一年也就被咬一两次...
<huntxu> 所以我还是觉得那东西检测出来我轻度疲劳应该是真的，缺B和C也应该是真的，但是有没那么夸张就不知道了
<huntxu> 可能是我的皮肤比较干的缘故？
<huntxu> whipleg: 你不招蚊子啊，我招啊
<whipleg> huntxu: 干嘛招他们呀?
<huntxu> whipleg: 弄几片泡水里然后喷手和脚，有点用
<whipleg> huntxu: 别招呀
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，双网卡，DRBL无盘客户端不能上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461396 想实现linux无盘，于是找了些资料，http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2010-10/29114p2.htm，参考这篇贴子进行了安装，服务器端安装了双网卡，网卡1 设置了IP 子网 网关 DNS用于外网，网卡2 设置了IP 子网其它
<^k^>  ─> 留空，用于内网客户端连接，现在客户端能正常使用，但上不了网，请问还要在哪里设置一下？ 网卡1ip:192.168.10.34 网卡2 ip:192.168.1 …
<whipleg> huntxu: 不会觉得, 整个人都发黄了?
<huntxu> whipleg: 全TMD广泛存在。。。
<whipleg> huntxu: 反正我吃了维生素b, 然后去wc都会变黄...
<whipleg> huntxu: 没办法...
<huntxu> whipleg: 不会，一小瓶喷雾那种啊，喷在表面
<freeflying> adam8157: 基蛙也去了布达佩斯啊
<whipleg> huntxu: 你吸收有问题? 还是偏食?
<huntxu> 维C我买泡腾片好了
<huntxu> whipleg: 偏食同时吸收有问题
<adam8157> freeflying: 没, 他是去英国吧
<whipleg> huntxu: 吃药吧
 * bcao 仿佛看到了什么。。
<huntxu> 生存不易，且活且珍惜
<whipleg> huntxu: http://www.j1.com/product/2968-48547.html
<^k^> whipleg: ⇪ 【信谊】复合维生素B片100片【价格_评价】-健一网
<whipleg> huntxu: 2块钱, 吃一个月
<adam8157> bcao: 啥?
<bcao> 有人让你包养：）
<whipleg> huntxu: 你这么缺, 中午炒一盘维生素b片吃呗
<huntxu> whipleg: 广州得上囧东买
<whipleg> huntxu: 当地药店呀
<huntxu> whipleg: 我决定一天一个胡萝卜了已经
<whipleg> huntxu: 煸炒
<whipleg> huntxu: 有人帮你做饭?
<happyaron> whipleg: 他有妹纸
<happyaron> whipleg: remote壕，人生赢家，温拿
<whipleg> happyaron: 哦. 那当我没问.
<whipleg> happyaron: 好厉害.
<adam8157> huntxu: 一天一个胡萝卜?
<adam8157> huntxu: 胡萝卜只补A, 而且要炒着吃才有效果.....
<adam8157> huntxu: 还是说你不是吃的
<whipleg> huntxu: 爱吃胡萝卜爱吃菜
<huntxu> adam8157: 胡萝卜不是B吗
<adam8157> 缺维生素果然影响智商
<adam8157> huntxu: B的话谷物
<whipleg> 网上摘抄: B族维生素富含于动物肝脏、瘦肉、禽蛋、牛奶、豆制品、谷物、胡萝卜
<huntxu> adam8157: 麦片？
<whipleg> huntxu: 哪儿都有, 你怎么会缺??
<huntxu> adam8157: 我还是买药吃好了。。。
<happyaron> huntxu: 吃药吧
<huntxu> whipleg: 所以有可能就是那个检测本身就不太靠谱。。。
<happyaron> huntxu: 您这一看就好多天没吃药了
<adam8157> huntxu: 你都这么缺了, 吃啥都补不回去还是吃药吧
<happyaron> huntxu: 智商都这样了。
<adam8157> huntxu: 药不能停
<huntxu> happyaron: 我很萌！萌！哒！
<cherrot> huntxu: 我也萌！萌！哒！
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<whipleg> huntxu: 吃药吧, 一块九一盒... 每天炒菜放几片, 熬粥放几片
<huntxu> 日日花前常病酒，感觉自己萌萌哒
<happyaron> cherrot: 看见萌萌哒你就出来了。
<cherrot> happyaron: lol
<cherrot> 两只黄鹂鸣翠柳 一行白鹭萌萌哒
<whipleg> 胸围98, 穿不了胸围102的衬衫吧?
 * adam8157 不爽
<happyaron> huntxu: 胡须快跟进
<huntxu> cherrot: 你那照应不到没吃药的效果
<huntxu> happyaron: 显然它那句是不对的
<happyaron> 好的……
<huntxu> whipleg: 才4cm，捏捏就大了
<happyaron> huntxu: 他估计没弃聊
<cherrot> huntxu: 那 日啖药药三百颗，感觉自己萌萌哒 ？
<happyaron> huntxu: 应该是吃药了采这样。
<whipleg> huntxu: 我说, 衣服是不是太小..
<whipleg> huntxu: 穿着紧会不会..
<huntxu> whipleg: 那就往里按。。。
<whipleg> ... ... ... ...
<huntxu> cherrot: 不许两句一起改啊
<huntxu> chenhaixiao: 没文化
<huntxu> cherrot: ^
<adam8157> "14:55 < huntxu> whipleg: 才4cm，捏捏就大了"
<whipleg> huntxu: 你买衣服... 都是这么买?
<cherrot> huntxu 那就日啖荔枝好了 =.=
<whipleg> adam8157: ... ...
<huntxu> whipleg: 我不买衣服
<whipleg> huntxu: 树叶?
<huntxu> whipleg: 要么我妈要么我妹子看不下去了
<huntxu> whipleg: 就会帮我买的
<happyaron> adam8157: 他真该吃药了
<whipleg> .... ...
<whipleg> huntxu: 多吃.
<cherrot> whipleg: 才4cm 捏捏就大了
<whipleg> cherrot: ... ...
<huntxu> whipleg: 我现在fedora，opensolari，linux的文化衫三件轮着穿
<happyaron> huntxu: 我给你快递件ubuntu的？
<huntxu> whipleg: 而且我可以一天不出门
<whipleg> happyaron: 我也要!
<huntxu> happyaron: ubuntu的穿在身上掉价
<whipleg> ... ...
<happyaron> 既然是也，胡须不要你的也没了
<huntxu> ubuntu到现在就起过一个好名字
<huntxu> hardy heron
<huntxu> 硬硬的鸟
<huntxu> 多么霸气凶猛
<happyaron> MM也挺好的。
<happyaron> 至少长得萌。
<happyaron> adam8157: 基蛙为什么不上线了？
<adam8157> happyaron: 不晓得
<happyaron> adam8157: 我还等CCIE壕教我split route呢……
<huntxu> happyaron: 你想怎么split
<qiao> whipleg: hello
<happyaron> huntxu: 从哪个if发起的请求，响应就从哪个if出去。
<happyaron> qiao: 拜见首席
<qiao> whipleg: 对了，你是哪个公司的 ？
<whipleg> qiao: 小公司, 不值一提
<qiao> happyaron: 首席毛啊。。
<whipleg> qiao: 首席????
<happyaron> qiao: 升职了？
<nyfair> qiao: 首席辛苦了
<qiao> adam8157: 今天怎么不见你好基友 imaper
<huntxu> happyaron: 就是从哪进来从哪出去？
<happyaron> adam8157: 首席升职以后是啥title?
<happyaron> huntxu: 对
<adam8157> qiao: 你要请吃饭? 带上我
<huntxu> happyaron: LARTC那个例子不行？
<nyfair> imadper得知首席今天要来，兴奋得睡过头了
<qiao> happyaron: 还没呢～ 老板说还在上面批复中。。
<qiao> adam8157: 。。
<happyaron> huntxu: 没fit到本地case里来，最近大脑略短路。
<whipleg> qiao: 批复了全频道请吃饭的节奏?
<nyfair> 赞
<happyaron> 赞
<zhan> 啥？
<qiao> whipleg: 那我的先赞上一年的工资了。。
<zhan> 全频道请吃饭？
<huntxu> happyaron: ...
<onlylove> qiao: 我听说首席要请吃饭！
<adam8157> qiao: senior?
<qiao> adam8157: 能这么快。。？！ 你也是帽帽过来的，还这么说。。
<huntxu> happyaron: 从某个if进来的，出去的时候会用那个if的ip做src啊，然后就对着这个src查表不行么？
<adam8157> qiao: staff?
<qiao> adam8157: 就去掉个A就这么折腾的。。
<adam8157> qiao: 你从A升到B?
<qiao> adam8157: 我都给我们老板说，你不给我premonition也行，工资给够就行了。。:)
<huntxu> qiao: 才一个cup
<qiao> adam8157: 。。
<happyaron> huntxu: 就是理解这个事情上短路了
<happyaron> huntxu: 至今没短明白
<huntxu> happyaron: 不用理解，照着做就完事
<happyaron> ...
<adam8157> bcao: 蓟门桥西
<happyaron> qiao: 那是principal？
<adam8157> qiao: 带着妹子过来请我吃饭吧
<huntxu> qiao: 拜人生淫家
<huntxu> 又有妹子又升职
 * adam8157 默泪
<huntxu> adam8157: 你和 jiero 浪费了一张百人斩的脸
<adam8157> huntxu: 我有那脸?
<huntxu> adam8157: 至少也是半百
<qiao> happyaron: adam8157 huntxu  。。。
<happyaron> qiao: 拜温拿
<adam8157> huntxu: 一下子涨自信了, 以前以为我的优点没那么肤浅
<huntxu> happyaron: 千人斩你怎么看
<adam8157> 好久没杀人了...
<adam8157> eexp: 小e你来啦
<huntxu> eexp: 小e你来啦
<eexp> 两妖怪。
<eexp> 困死
<happyaron> huntxu: 没注意，啥意思
<zhan> 哪有妖怪？
<adam8157> eexp: 你昨晚干啥了?
<eexp> 上面两个
<huntxu> eexp: 你昨晚干啥了?
<eexp> nnnd
<zhan> 良子？
<eexp> 变bot了？
<nyfair> 麻蛋，rar中文密码还好，zip可以用中文密码是哪个白痴发明的？
<huntxu> eexp: 你吃檳榔的不？
<eexp> 昨天看球赛啊
<eexp> 吃
<huntxu> 湖南人有不吃的麽。。。
<eexp> 有
<zhan> 还看球。。。
<zhan> 洗脚的地方还提供看球啊
<huntxu> 一次被人騙了吃塊檳榔，五分鐘後心跳加速加喘氣
<huntxu> 從此不敢再試了。。。
<eexp> 吃两次，就习惯了
<zhan> 听说很厉害的样子
<eexp> 鱼鱼，在宾馆，
<eexp> 带的槟榔都吃完了
<adam8157> zhan: 说明ee交了take-out
<adam8157> 叫了
<eexp> 出台？
<zhan> 外卖
<eexp> 蛋陀
 * adam8157 不开森不开森不开森
<happyaron> adam8157: 找你那妹子去
<eexp> 我明天带一个能吃一个全家桶加两汉堡的来，吃蛋蛋
<zhan> 你那个蹲守的妹子怎么没消息了
<zhan> 你那么会吃啊
<eexp> 有妹子了？蛋陀
<adam8157> eexp: 没有啊
<adam8157> zhan: 这两天还没遇到...
<zhan> 难怪不开心
<adam8157> zhan: 不开心是另外一件事
<eexp> 都蹲守了
<adam8157> zhan: "ç©·"
<huntxu> adam8157: 你還窮那我們怎麽活
<eexp> 装穷的，打死
<zhan> 。。。
<eexp> 活埋
<eexp> 留下钱
<zhan> 依依你去挖坑
<huntxu> 先打死還是先活埋
<eexp> 嗯
<zhan> “他不是死了么？”“再打死他”
<eexp> 游戏里面不是可以多次打死嘛
<huntxu> 明日邊緣的情節啊
<huntxu> 死了重練
<zhan> 西游降魔的台词
<huntxu> jiero: 你連這都信，沒救
<eexp> 蛤蟆在不
<jiero> huntxu:  去你妹
<jiero> huntxu:  我不是信啊。。。
<blankland> https://github.com/imaya/zlib.js 郁闷，不懂日语
<^k^> ⇪ ti: imaya/zlib.js · GitHub
<huntxu> jiero: 你至少弄明白哪些是真心話，哪些是托詞啊。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 比如聊天時告訴你“去洗澡”這種
<sgo11> 想从美国买东西，谁知道物美价廉的美国代购服务？不确定具体怎么叫这种服务。就是网站提供一个美国地址，我用信用卡买东西的时候，填写那个美国地址，然后服务商收到货物后，再转发给我，收个中介运费。谢谢。
<jiero> huntxu:  我没发现托辞。
<jiero> huntxu:  绝对是她去了。
<jiero> lol
 * adam8157 lastlog还可以clear... 高级
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<eexp> frog___:  。
<jiero> 算了
<blankland> 海外代购
<adam8157> 这个臭傻逼老他妈说脏话, 草草草
<nyfair> blankland: 那家伙一张白皮猪的脸，怎么写文档用鬼子文？
<zhan> 啥
<adam8157> 对面这个臭傻逼老他妈说脏话, 草草草
<blankland> 哪个？
<nyfair> adam8157: 肛了他
<zhan> 。。。
<blankland> nyfair 什么跟什么啊
<adam8157> nyfair: ...........
<zhan> 威武
<blankland> 我怎么听不懂你们在说什么
<eexp> 对面果然是蛤蟆
<eexp> 笑死
<adam8157> sgo11: www.thunderex.com/Register.aspx?cs=jason&ref=adamlee
<sgo11> blankland, 我怕我说海外代购，人没就介绍那些淘宝店铺之类的。我主要是需要一个美国地址，然后帮我转发给货物。您知道哪些出名的网站提供这种服务吗？谢谢。
<sgo11> adam8157, 谢谢。我去看侠。
<alvin_rxg> Title: ThundeRex中美专递|中美专递|快递|中美送|电子商务物流解决方案 (@ fengleisd.com *FROM* thunderex.com)
<blankland> 有人能解释下现在是在说什么话题么
<hamo> adam8157: ref...
<zhan> 木有话题
<adam8157> sgo11: 用我这个推荐有二十块钱羊毛拿
<hamo> adam8157: 腻害啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 我还不是你推荐的, 好意思说
<hamo> adam8157: 啥？
<hamo> adam8157: 我咋不记得？
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛你來啦
<zhan> 你们传销
<huntxu> hamo: 用微信搖一搖了嗎
<adam8157> hamo: 你去看你的风雷, 里头二十积分, 因为推荐我的
<sgo11> adam8157, 好的。谢谢您。我看看。
<blankland> 深井冰啊你们……
<hamo> huntxu: 不好这一口
<huntxu> hamo: 你用陌陌的吧
<adam8157> hamo: 7推荐奖励20hamo推荐adamlee2013-03-30
<huntxu> blankland: 本頻道只有兩個話題
<huntxu> blankland: 一是黑人，二是吐槽
<hamo> huntxu: 难道没有gaoji？
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<huntxu> hamo: gaoji不是公用的
<blankland> huntxu 那我感觉这里跟ACG fans区没什么两样了
<huntxu> hamo: 不然你讓牛牛怎麽辦
<adam8157> hamo: 还有炫富, 例如 happyaron
<hamo> adam8157: 还有 freeflying ^^^
<huntxu> 難道這裏不是ACG fans區？
<hamo> freeflying: 我们找到你说的bar了
<freeflying> hamo: 靠
<freeflying> hamo: 还真去了啊
<hamo> freeflying: 没去啊
<hamo> freeflying: 外面看看
<nyfair> huntxu: 我看看
<nyfair> http://g.e-hentai.org
<nyfair> http://exhentai.org
<nyfair> http://yande.re
<nyfair> http://konachan.com
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ konachan.com - Konachan.com Anime Wallpapers
<huntxu> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61add42ajw1ehps6lfykxg209o05de81.gif
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ / | yande.re
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ image/gif
<zhan> 。。。
<nyfair> http://sankakucomplex.com
<adam8157> huntxu: 笑点呢?
<zhan> 一口
<huntxu> adam8157: 世界上唯一能躲过苏牙的男人
<freeflying> hamo: 你干脆黑在那边别回来了
<yang1> 请问一下：我用svn下载下来了一个很大的文件　夹（２０多Ｇ），为什么我下载完毕之后，再用　ll　查看的时候　，却只有４ＫＢ，而且进入这个文件　夹后，发现里面用ll也只有４Ｋ
<adam8157> huntxu: .....
<ansic_> 一口老血？
<nyfair> yang1: 这是个sparse file
<ansic_> 话不说完是一种精神疾病
<adam8157> huntxu: 昨天晚上我不觉得苏牙是想咬人, 就是想磕一下而已
<hamo> freeflying: 太穷
<hamo> freeflying: 我更希望黑在维也纳
<huntxu> adam8157: 對，他其實更像是要用頭撞
<yang1> 但是我用鼠标查看属性能看到真实大小
<adam8157> huntxu: 结果磕到自己的牙
<freeflying> hamo: 你现在的薪水，在那边生活的很好啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 牙太大的原因
<huntxu> yang1: du的大，ll的小？
<yang1> sparse file是什么意思　
<freeflying> hamo: 你们还住的之前的酒店？
<hamo> freeflying: 语言不通
<hamo> freeflying: 恩
<happyaron> hamo: 土豪
<nyfair> 这里什么时候成了acg频道了？
<freeflying> hamo: 那欧洲只有丹麦适合了，人英语是官方语言
<hamo> happyaron: 土豪你叫错人了
<hamo> freeflying: 丹麦不错啊
<hamo> freeflying: 申根国？
<freeflying> hamo: 是啊
<happyaron> hamo: 布达佩斯壕
<adam8157> "丹麦语为丹麦的官方语言，也是最常用的语言。"
<ansic_> nyfair 那些ACGfan们不就擅长黑人和吐槽么？
<hamo> freeflying: ^^^
<happyaron> 我跟acg没啥关系lol
<nyfair> hamo: 渣渣，不就是我大奥特曼帝国的附庸么
<huntxu> happyaron: 你的nick裏有a
<happyaron> huntxu: 。。。
<huntxu> happyaron: 還有兩個
<huntxu> 很有關系
<happyaron> huntxu: 你才是没关系对吧
<ansic_> 我觉得这些习性都是从那些人身上得来的
<adam8157> https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/英语国家和地区列表
<huntxu> happyaron: 我的nick由字母組成，acg也是由字母組成
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<hamo> adam8157: 印度不错，去吧
<onlylove> yang1: 所有的文件夹大小都是4K
<onlylove> yang1: 不信你新建个试试
<adam8157> hamo: 马耳他 國土是在義大利西西里島以南至非洲大陸之間的一海島。官方語言為馬耳他語和英語。宪法有馬耳他語和英語两个版本，在宪法语言冲突的情况下以马耳他语为准。馬耳他亦是英联邦和歐洲聯盟的成員國。
<happyaron> huntxu: 好的
<hamo> adam8157: 锡兰公国在卖爵位，要不要去搞一个土豪们？ cc freeflying    happyaron
<hamo> huntxu: ^^^
<adam8157> hamo: 才十几美元一个...
<whipleg> 锡兰? 斯里兰卡? 这么便宜?
<adam8157> whipleg: sealand
<whipleg> adam8157: 哦.
<freeflying> hamo: 当年好像在旁边的超市还勾搭过一个妹子
<hamo> freeflying: 勾搭？
<nyfair> hamo: 西兰不是亡国了？整个国家都卖掉了
<happyaron> hamo: 给citizenship么
<hamo> freeflying: 附近哪有超市啊？
<happyaron> hamo: 给的话建议壕大大 hamo 搞一个
<freeflying> hamo: 出门左手就有
<hamo> happyaron: 给啊...万一成了直接歪果仁，万一没成，就是流亡公爵了。。。
<happyaron> hamo: 歪果仁壕
<adam8157> hamo: whipleg http://www.sealandgov.org/title-pack
<^k^> ⇪ t: Noble Title and ID Card
<adam8157> Join the Knights of the Sovereign Military Order of Sealand
<adam8157> £99.99
<adam8157> Become a Lord, Lady, Baron or Baroness - from £29.99
<whipleg> adam8157: 有点儿贵
<happyaron> adam8157: 你赶快买一个吧
<happyaron> adam8157: 说不定直接就外国人了呢
<adam8157> happyaron: 不喜欢有爵位的国家
<hamo> adam8157: 那就买ID啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 先成citizen再说
<adam8157> happyaron: 所以在等伊丽莎白退位, 然后考虑下ca和au
<hamo> adam8157: 买了就是歪果仁了
<onlylove> 你们这些整天玩国籍的，有意思
<happyaron> adam8157: 那你现在考虑us呗
<adam8157> happyaron: 得有人要我啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 他明明在考虑Ja
<happyaron> 好的
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦 Jp
<nyfair> ja是哪国？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我忘了Japan的简写了
<whipleg> 考虑sb吧. sb是个好国家
<onlylove> sb是哪，知道sg
 * hamo 也想知道sb是哪
<huntxu> .sb為所羅門群島國家及地區頂級域（ccTLD）的域名
<onlylove> 我想问啥来着……
<whipleg> hamo: ^^
<adam8157> 还以为是塞尔维亚和黑山...
<huntxu> adam8157: 那是一個s一個b
<happyaron> 无心工作
<happyaron> 啥也没干
<happyaron> 睡觉睡觉
<onlylove> happyaron: dba壕，教我创建oracle数据库
<happyaron> onlylove: 我不是dba……
<happyaron> onlylove: 更不是壕……
<happyaron> onlylove: CREATE DATABASE?
<onlylove> happyaron: 8K额度信用卡壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是那么玩的……
<hamo> happyaron: 壕
<adam8157> 塞尔维亚和黑山的代码是CS.................................
<whipleg> 所主要有所罗门群岛中央银行和所罗门群岛开发银行两家大银行，另外，澳新银行、西太银行等在所设有分行
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个你可黑不着， freeflying adam8157 hamo 哪个不是卡壕
<adam8157> onlylove: 他是dbl
<whipleg> 澳新银行在所罗门群岛都有分行.. 真牛...
<happyaron> onlylove: 我连金卡都没有
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不黑人的
<hamo> adam8157: dbl是啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 屌爆了
<onlylove> happyaron: 招行金卡不好看
<happyaron> ………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………6
<hamo> happyaron: 周杰伦？
<happyaron> onlylove: 我的卡更丑
<happyaron> hamo: 不认识
<onlylove> happyaron: 什么卡啊？
<happyaron> onlylove: 普卡
<whipleg> 招行ae金卡, 挺好看的. 没有银联补丁
<hamo> happyaron: 你后来没办其他的卡？
<happyaron> onlylove: 金卡不是没批么，默认变那张葵花卡了……
<happyaron> hamo: 还没办
<onlylove> 那个大葵花绿色的？
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯。。。
<hamo> happyaron: 果断I白金啊
<hamo> happyaron: 我给你推荐
<happyaron> hamo: 我这卡一次还没刷呢哥
<onlylove> happyaron: 哇擦，你找招行，要求换卡面
<happyaron> onlylove: 换啥面呢，换个金的？
<hamo> happyaron: 啥卡？
<onlylove> happyaron: 那葵花的卡面是人能看的么
<happyaron> hamo: 就是普卡
<onlylove> hamo: 招行那张绿色的葵花
<whipleg> 能换卡面嘛?
<happyaron> onlylove: 那天碎卡，和这个也是有莫大关系的。太tmd难看了……
<adam8157> 招商的卡应该在国内是最好看的了...
<adam8157> happyaron: 标准金很好看
<happyaron> adam8157: 没批给我
<adam8157> happyaron: 等提额升级吧
<whipleg> 无军队，仅有800多名警察。<-  感觉我们这个频道得人凑在一起, 就能发动政变了....
<happyaron> adam8157: 申卡那大姐倒是痛快，直接没让我选卡面给申了标准金，结果批了个葵花……
<adam8157> whipleg: 哪?
<whipleg> adam8157: 所罗门群岛
<onlylove> hamo: http://ccclub.cmbchina.com/ccproduct/cardinfo.aspx?CardID=mc
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 招商银行 --招商银行MasterCard信用卡
<onlylove> hamo: 那个绿的
<whipleg> adam8157: 所罗门群岛还有澳新银行...
<happyaron> onlylove hamo 直接丑瞎了
<happyaron> 真卡比那图片还难看
<onlylove> happyaron: 和卡的卡面没问题
<onlylove> adam8157: 表示光大可以自定义卡面
<adam8157> happyaron: hamo的icbc多币卡才叫丑
<happyaron> adam8157: 你有一张？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得上学的时候招行的yong卡不赖，那个红色的
<whipleg> http://www.kanzhun.com/job/g60360.html  <-  澳新银行招聘各种senior developer....
<^k^> whipleg: ⇪ 澳新银行招聘-看准网
<adam8157> happyaron: hamo有
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕，jcb卡还是不能买dmm，难道只能日本银行发的卡？
<onlylove> happyaron: young，又少打个字母
<adam8157> nyfair: 呵呵
<onlylove> nyfair: 你确定是日币JCB？
<onlylove> nyfair: JCB有美刀的
 * whipleg 我的中国银行长城卡才叫丑...
<onlylove> whipleg: 你要和工行的牡丹卡比么
<adam8157> 按脸给卡
<adam8157> 接受卡, 好人卡, 长城卡
<nyfair> adam8157: 不管了，我淘宝买黑账号，反正直接消费，下载完就不管了，账号被吊销这种后话无所谓
<adam8157> nyfair: ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 长城卡是啥意思
<onlylove> adam8157: hugetlb是啥
<adam8157> onlylove: 大tlb
<onlylove> adam8157: 你妹！我问的是/proc里面那个
<nyfair> happyaron: 好像和腾讯爸爸合作的，刷了多少钱，游戏里奖励多少金币，然后还送装备
<onlylove> adam8157: hugetlb_shm_group
<whipleg> onlylove: 大页的tlp
<huntxu> adam8157: http://howmanypeoplehasluissuarezbitten.com/
<whipleg> tlb
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ err: no title
<whipleg> onlylove: huge是指的hugepage
<onlylove> 我恨死oracle了，整天和它玩
<whipleg> onlylove: tlb, 页表的缓存.
<nyfair> onlylove: 如果说g开头的公司都是垃圾，o开头的就都是疯子
<happyaron> nyfair: 。。。
<zhan> 还有 o 啥
 * nyfair 果断黑自家
<onlylove> nyfair: 比方opera？
<onlylove> zhan: opera啊
<adam8157> nyfair: opera招我这样的渣渣么?
<nyfair> adam8157: 求壕全盘买下
<huntxu> nyfair: 有沒人能買了opera的pc版本把之前的開源了。。。
<huntxu> nyfair: 矬蛋chromium
<huntxu> 那是給狗用的
<onlylove> huntxu: 主要是哪个引擎
<onlylove> huntxu: 那个P打头的引擎太快了
<nyfair> huntxu: chrome这种侵犯堂而皇之践踏开源协议的流氓软件
<nyfair> huntxu: 虽然我也在用
<huntxu> onlylove: Presto？
<nyfair> onlylove: presto?
<onlylove> nyfair: 你家的旧引擎
<eexp> 流氓用流氓软件
<nyfair> onlylove: ie11很快的
<zhan> 依依最喜欢 opera 了
<huntxu> nyfair: 我就不信chrome和chromium真是一樣的
<huntxu> 估計區別比centos和rhel的區別還大
<nyfair> huntxu: 当然不一样
<onlylove> nyfair: 你让微软给xp装11
<huntxu> 一黑黑兩個
<huntxu> onlylove: 燒了xp，用win7
<huntxu> onlylove: 妥妥的
<onlylove> huntxu: win7能用11?
<gebjgd> huntxu: 还win7
 * nyfair 昨天刚给家里的古董机装了xp sp3
<gebjgd> onlylove: 还ie 节操呢
<huntxu> gebjgd: 那就win8，onlylove
<huntxu> ie偶爾用用還是很好的
<nyfair> huntxu: 很多游戏win7 win8玩不了
<gebjgd> huntxu: 用什么win
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你别那么多事，用了那么多浏览器，还就ie毛病少
<onlylove> nyfair: 全屏的dos游戏？
<onlylove> nyfair: dosbox啊
<huntxu> nyfair: 買游戲機
<huntxu> nyfair: PS4 or XBOX
<nyfair> onlylove: des blood3, des blood4, des blood vr
<nyfair> onlylove: 尾行2
<yunfan> kolibrios挺有意思的  是从menuetos fork过来的
<onlylove> nyfair: 兼容模式也不行？
<yunfan> nyfair: 你提到这个我就吐血
<nyfair> onlylove: 尾3可以用兼容模式，但鼠标还是会抖有点不舒服，尾2完全不行
<yunfan> nyfair: 我表姐学会计 那个教学软件非要装一套练习软件在本地 居然还有oracle 而且最坑爹的是要windows 2000
<onlylove> nyfair: 小姑娘玩毛尾行，那不是痴汉游戏么
<yunfan> 我家里是win7装不了 最后我表姐坐车去合肥 到他嫂子那去学习了
<gebjgd> onlylove: 扯蛋
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个叫做知己知彼 百战不殆
<nyfair> onlylove: 毛蛋，很励志的好伐
<gebjgd> onlylove: 从来不用ie
<huntxu> whipleg: 家裏台式機的無線網卡貌似信號不太好
<huntxu> whipleg: 有推薦不
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你在国外可以，我在朝内，网银要用
<adam8157> whipleg: 你晃得我头晕
<onlylove> yunfan: win2K……
<whipleg> huntxu: 没有... killer , 随便买一个?
<whipleg> adam8157: 别看~ 害羞~
<onlylove> yunfan: 找啥老爷机
<huntxu> whipleg: 用本就上電信測速妥妥50M，台式機用usb網卡測速只有10M不到
<nyfair> onlylove: 你这个无脑黑明显就没玩过，HE里还有拿到奥运铁人三项冠军的幸福结局
<onlylove> nyfair: 我玩过尾3
<huntxu> whipleg: 啥killer？
 * nyfair 觉得这纯粹扯谈
<yunfan> 没有老爷机
<sgo11> adam8157, 风雷那个太复杂了。我转运一个包大概需要给他们多少钱？还撤出什么关税来了，都是骗人的，我以前找人做过这个，根本不需要交关税的。你在那转运过东西吗？一般要交多少钱给他们？谢谢。
<huntxu> happyaron: fcitx能上去wayland了不
<nyfair> onlylove: 推荐上周的人工学园2
<yunfan> 我要试试那个kelibrios
<happyaron> huntxu: 不能
<huntxu> happyaron: 還有貴廠的mir還做不做了？
<adam8157> sgo11: 我在风雷还没交过关税
<happyaron> huntxu: 做
<yunfan> nyfair: 有没有模拟妇产科医生的游戏？
<yunfan> 要第一人称
<nyfair> yunfan: 有
<adam8157> sgo11: 但是有可能要交
<huntxu> happyaron: 那fcitx能上去Mir了不
<onlylove> yunfan: 虚拟机弄个2K？主要是现在镜像不好找
<huntxu> happyaron: Mir有輸入法不
<happyaron> huntxu: 目前不能，但之后肯定能
<adam8157> sgo11: 你说得跟中国海关吃素似的
<happyaron> huntxu: 目前没有
<sgo11> adam8157, 我看他的FAQ里怎么提到了关税？你在那买东西，一般给他们多少钱？
<huntxu> onlylove: 到高校裏找人幫忙找
<adam8157> sgo11: 看重量
<huntxu> sgo11: 被睡可能性不大，但是不是沒可能
<sgo11> adam8157, 您能给举个例子吗？就那你买过的东西举个例子就行。
<huntxu> happyaron: 也就是你們得做是吧。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: hgame玩过ai2 尾3 kiss的cm3d
<yang1> svn下载下来的文件　夹，ll查看只有４k　　　　　du查看有５２Ｇ，如果是sparse file   ，大小会相差这么多吗
<onlylove> nyfair: 别的就没了
<happyaron> huntxu: 对
<whipleg> huntxu: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.27.lPhOhf&id=37854636491&ns=1#detail
<^k^> whipleg: ⇪ 技嘉GC-WB300D 无线网卡 PCI-E 300M无线 蓝牙4.0 可装KILLER驱动-淘宝网 价格:139.00 - 159.00
<onlylove> yang1: 和你说了，所有的文件夹都是4096
<adam8157> sgo11: 四磅, 120
<whipleg> huntxu: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.39.lPhOhf&id=36834109799&ns=1#detail
<^k^> whipleg: ⇪ 全新AR9380 PCIE台式无线网卡450M MAC免驱 KILLER N1103 保一年-淘宝网 价格:99.00
<yang1> svn下载下来的文件　夹，ll查看只有４k　　　　　du查看有５２Ｇ，如果是sparse file   ，大小会相差这么多吗
<onlylove> yang1: 空文件夹也是4096
<nyfair> onlylove: cm3d这巨坑三天两头出补丁，补了几年居然现在成网游了...
<yunfan> yang1: 文件夹本来就是4k
<yunfan> 常识问题
<onlylove> yang1: 还有，你如果刷屏，小心被踢
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，那个我早删了
<huntxu> whipleg: PCIE的更靠譜？
<onlylove> nyfair: 没那么多地方
<sgo11> adam8157, 好的，谢谢您了。我再看看。
<onlylove> nyfair: 现在得先找种子
<nyfair> onlylove: 百度云硬盘
<whipleg> huntxu: 还是看天线/芯片/功率吧?
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，对了，还有个，遥仰凰华
<nyfair> onlylove: 没玩过，介绍下
<onlylove> nyfair: 类似kanon的视觉小说
<huntxu> whipleg: 我兩個usb都是破mercury，一個ralink，一個rtl
<nyfair> onlylove: 这话等于没说
<onlylove> nyfair: 那天做啥，论坛看到helloworld那货wine的时候想到的
<whipleg> huntxu: 天线呢?
<onlylove> nyfair: http://baike.baidu.com/view/2199443.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 遥仰凰华_百度百科
<whipleg> huntxu: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.27.lPhOhf&id=37854636491&ns=1#detail  你买这个, 然后把天线放在路由器旁边
<^k^> whipleg: ⇪ 技嘉GC-WB300D 无线网卡 PCI-E 300M无线 蓝牙4.0 可装KILLER驱动-淘宝网 价格:139.00 - 159.00
<huntxu> whipleg: http://item.jd.com/667571.html
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 【水星MW150US】水星（Mercury）MW150US 超小型150M无线USB网卡【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:26.00
<huntxu> whipleg: http://item.jd.com/368884.html
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 【水星MW150U】水星（Mercury）MW150U 150M无线USB网卡【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:29.00
<whipleg> huntxu: 小内置天线..
<huntxu> whipleg: 我的本上ath9k的都好好的啊。。。
<huntxu> whipleg: 不也是內置麽
<whipleg> huntxu: 长呀
<huntxu> whipleg: 哦。。。
<huntxu> whipleg: 不懂，硬件白痴
<whipleg> huntxu: 我也不懂, 但是我会胡说
<nyfair> onlylove: will出的？这公司口味太重，受不了
<onlylove> nyfair: 感觉上确实有点重口……
<onlylove> nyfair: 主要是仁礼栖香那个……
<onlylove> nyfair: 风祭的还成
<onlylove> nyfair: 重口的都是分校的，主校的还是不错的
<onlylove> nyfair: 你去论坛搜下？当时貌似说过，
<bcao> adam8157, 确定下是首都体育大学不是首都体育馆对把
<onlylove> nyfair: 顺便建议你关注下helloworld发的帖子，他发了不少hgame的
<onlylove> nyfair: 应该是在wine那个版
<freeflying> hamo: 那边的妹纸很不错吧
<hamo> freeflying: 不好，大粗腿
<onlylove> 来个DBA拯救我吧！
 * onlylove 呼唤 DBA
<nyfair> onlylove: 我关注那种家伙干嘛
<nyfair> onlylove: irc可以不要节操，论坛还是要的
<onlylove> nyfair: 只是让你关注帖子……他貌似也玩blender
<nyfair> onlylove: 你看我汉化了个原生linux游戏我都没往论坛上推荐，节操很重要啊
<sennn> 大家好!哈哈
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  16:33
<adam8157> bcao: 首都体育学院
<adam8157> bcao: 蓟门桥西
<bcao> OK
<adam8157> bcao: 6-8pm
<bcao> 你电话末尾是8655ba
<adam8157> bcao: .
<onlylove> nyfair: 你说节操的问题，我突然想起4399来了
<nyfair> onlylove: 4399怎么了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 拿着金山剑三的视频给自己做广告
<cherrot> adam8157: 我的vimrc里，  nmap <C-@>s :scs find s ...  我想再配置个在新tab中打开标签的功能，所以加了一行  nnoremap <silent><Leader><C-@>s <C-@>s<C-w>T   结果不生效  你知道问题出在哪么？ cc imtxc
<nyfair> onlylove: 国产不出武侠能死？金山这种垃圾，我支持ee的评价
<adam8157> cherrot: 不知道...
<lainme> nyfair: 你汉化的游戏哪里能找到。膜拜一下
<onlylove> nyfair: 金山和其他游戏公司比，还是很认真在做的，虽然技术很烂
<onlylove> lainme: 工口游戏你也要去下载下膜拜吗？
<lainme> nyfair: 好吧，搜到了
<onlylove> lainme: 她口味太重
<nyfair> onlylove: ...
<nyfair> onlylove: 我刚说你口味重，你就要黑我
<happyaron> nyfair: 您的重口味，也是我一直怀疑您性别的原因。
<onlylove> nyfair: 我口味不重啊
<nyfair> happyaron: 我口味不重啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 大家说重就重。
<onlylove> nyfair: 你一个妹子玩过的H游戏比我多，你不觉得不正常么
<nyfair> onlylove: 大家说重就重
<onlylove> nyfair: 有一段时间，我实在受不了了，给金山投简历，要去维护服务器，然后最后扯了半天不了了之了
<lainme> onlylove: 还好我口味也不算轻。虽然工口的还没玩过，但可以尝试
<nyfair> onlylove: 这有可比性？我玩过的非H的游戏比你多更多了
<zhan> 哈哈哈
<zhan> 笑死了
<onlylove> nyfair: 非H的……好吧，我主要玩伊苏
<onlylove> nyfair: 再就是仙剑
<onlylove> nyfair: 还有工画堂
<onlylove> nyfair: 实在无聊了，有模拟器和三国无双系列
 * zhan 没玩过游戏。。。
<nyfair> onlylove: 我玩得哪个游戏口味重了？
<adam8157> lainme: 囡囡
 * zhan 除了推箱子那些
<happyaron> lainme: 您被 nyfair 给激活了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 算了，你说不重就不重了
 * lainme 其实还是没找到
<sennn> IT業面臨10年冰河期!
 * happyaron 除了扫雷这种的，就玩红警2的路过
 * happyaron 自愧比 nyfair 牛牛差得远
<onlylove> happyaron: 你居然没玩过红警1?
<happyaron> onlylove: 没
<happyaron> onlylove: C&C3 玩过两把
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，也是……你比我小
<happyaron> onlylove: 魔兽看人打过无数把
<happyaron> onlylove: 以前还玩拳皇，各种死翘翘
<onlylove> happyaron: 我刚上初中那会儿，红警9598还有星际1
 * alvin_rxg metal slug !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * bcao 谁是游戏？让我玩下！
<happyaron> onlylove: CS什么的都不行。
<sennn> 請問 三星能造x86處理器嗎,上一次看到用三星處理器的筆記本!!!
<happyaron> bcao: 你玩玩 adam8157 hamo 还有zenmaster什么吧
<onlylove> happyaron: KOF啊……
<bcao> happyaron, 这群人都被我玩走了。。不好玩了
<happyaron> onlylove: 右前拳右前拳
<onlylove> happyaron: 我家小伙伴KOF玩的不错，我就凑合玩
<happyaron> 。。。
<lainme> zhan: 前几天通关了ittle dew，推箱子解密
<happyaron> 渣渣往事，不提也罢。
<adam8157> bcao: 好久没见你了话说
<onlylove> happyaron: 我玩魔域战士玩的多
<whipleg> zenmaster是啥?
<bcao> adam8157, 有一年多了
<bcao> 上次见你我还没买房
<adam8157> whipleg: 禅机大师 -> 蝉屎
<adam8157> bcao: 你又刺激我等diaosi
<whipleg> adam8157: ... ...
<onlylove> sennn: 三星那个象牙白？记得是AMD的
<whipleg> bcao: 买房...
<onlylove> sennn: 跑win8的是吧？
<zhan> 买房。。。
<happyaron> bcao: 买房……
 * adam8157 买房进度20%
<onlylove> zhan: 站站叔，哪个壕要买房
<sennn> onlylove 不是 是三星自家的x86處理器,汗...
<zhan> onlylove: 那个 bcao 啊
<zhan> onlylove: 买过了啊
 * alvin_rxg \lim 買房進度 = - \infty
<sennn> onlylove 藍色的標
<onlylove> sennn: 你觉得三星敢造X86？
<onlylove> sennn: 就算它会，有能力
<onlylove> sennn: 他敢？
<sennn> onlylove 下次拍照給你證據
<onlylove> sennn: 这个地球上，造X86合法的，就三家，AMD INTEL VIA
<nyfair> onlylove: 我玩得最多的游戏，dominions4，dwarf fortress, dungeon crawl stone soup，你跟我说说这堆骨灰向的游戏哪里重口了
<adam8157> onlylove: 错了 还有一个深圳公司
<sennn> onlylove 絕沒看錯
<onlylove> adam8157: 谁？
<onlylove> adam8157: 我记得有x86授权的就这仨
<onlylove> nyfair: 我只是说你玩的h游戏重口而已
<onlylove> sennn: 我去找下那个机器
<sennn> 不好說三星有授權,現在
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu12.04系统，每天都得重装显卡驱动才能进入系统，怎么解决啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461397 本人Linux小白一枚，装的Ubuntu12.04系统，想在系统上用VirtualBox装个虚拟winXp，装的过程中发现需要winxp 镜像安装文件，就停止了安装，也在VirtualBox界面将创建的虚
<^k^> whipleg: define:zenmaster |Zen master| is a somewhat vague English term that arose in the first half of the 20th century, sometimes used to refer to an individual who teaches Zen Buddhist  ...
<adam8157> onlylove: rockchip
<onlylove> adam8157: 那不是造mp3的么
<adam8157> 英特尔与瑞芯微宣布战略合作，英特尔将X86架构和3G 基带技术授权给瑞芯微，双方共同开发用于中低端安卓平板的四核单芯片方案
<sennn> 2024 X86專注高端 與服務器 pc就是ARM的世界了
<sennn> 話說ARM筆記本還沒出來呀,爲什麼?
<alvin_rxg> windows 系統支持 arm 的有沒？
<whipleg> adam8157: afk和cli... 不是正常人类语言吗?
<nyfair> alvin_rxg: 支持
<sennn> win rt
<adam8157> whipleg: 一句一个"卧槽" 真尼玛卧槽
<nyfair> 别，我可不想学arm汇编
<adam8157> yay!!!
<nyfair> 这以后汉化破解更难了
<whipleg> :-(
<sennn> 對的
<onlylove> sennn: http://nb.zol.com.cn/429/4293956.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 象牙白外观 三星NP905四核本京东首发_三星 905S3G-K06_笔记本行情-中关村在线
<happyaron> nyfair: 汇编牛
<sennn> onlylove 搭載自家處理器!!!
<nyfair> http://www.baidu.com/link?url=HYMQ1CfEx4PshL_aQ9A1RPVDAy7B7qzKgqlWstDlgdAjo3YUFFlg-WDM0ZE38_pj
<onlylove> sennn: 就这个对吧
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ ☆翼の夢★舞の城☆聯盟 　-　 （女性向游戏 网王舞台剧 游戏汉化 漫画 声优 下载） -
<happyaron>  只会shell脚本的掩面
<sennn> onlylove 對
<onlylove> sennn: 我就知道你说的是这个机器
<sennn> onlylove 是不是三星處理器?
<alvin_rxg> windows rt... 筆記本就算了
<nyfair> 三星本本还ok吧
<sennn> onlylove 是不是X86
<sennn> 學會編,有種想自殺的敢腳...
<sennn> 彙編
<happyaron> sennn: http://www.elak.be/product/details/samsung/notebook-tablet-pc-e-book/np905s3g-k06be/1122M450
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ SAMSUNG - NP905S3GK06BE - Ativ Book 9 Lite 905s3g - K06 A6/ 4GB 256GB 13.3in
<happyaron> sennn: Processor Type
<happyaron> AMD
<happyaron> Processor Speed Quad-Core A6-3400M 1.40 GHz
<happyaron> Processor Cache 4 MB
<happyaron> sennn: 是这个吧
<happyaron> 我记得以前有人骂过三星这事
<happyaron> 就是一公关手段。
<sennn> happyaron 不是這個
<onlylove> happyaron: amd的a6是吧
<happyaron> sennn: 905s3g K06 不是这个？
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> windows 8.1 64 bit ...
<onlylove> sennn: 我当时研究这个机器研究了好一阵子
<happyaron> sennn: CN版本出了白的
<onlylove> sennn: 很多人都说了是apu
<happyaron> sennn: 其他地区都黑的
<sennn> 哦 明白了
 * alvin_rxg 看這頻率 1GHz， apu 99.99% 是了
<onlylove> sennn: 不经过intel就造x86是要吃官司的
<sennn> onlylove 明白了
<sennn> 爲什麼現在沒有ARM筆記本
<sennn> ?
<alvin_rxg> sennn: 沒人願意跑 windows rt 系統
<onlylove> sennn: 有，你找 freeflying问问他那个多钱给你
<sennn> ARM 可以跑linux bsd之流呀?
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 怎么讲话呢，yunfan那可是有chromebook的
<alvin_rxg> surface rt 使用 arm 芯片，office 啥的都不太好用。 surface pro 使用 intel 芯片，跟筆記本一樣的使用
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 特殊人群除外（這個特殊人群和 Linux 人群一樣的）
<sennn> 我想買chromebook
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 那天在地铁上看到苏菲了，那叫一个厚
<onlylove> sennn: 据说今年有两款
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 你得想想廣大小白……他們上來就問，能跑 word 不？
<sennn> onlylove 我要買
<sennn> !!
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我错了……
<happyaron> ultrabook mba/x1是正路
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: +1
<happyaron> 笔记本 t440s/mbp是正路
<alvin_rxg> zenbook!
<happyaron> zenbook是神马
<onlylove> happyaron: 买不起t440s的求赠送
<alvin_rxg> asus 的 ultrabook
<onlylove> happyaron: asus ux31
<happyaron> onlylove: 赠送不起
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 哦
<onlylove> happyaron: 好像还有个21
<onlylove> happyaron: 和air一样一样的
<sennn> 求購 chromebook
<happyaron> onlylove: 让土豪 freeflying 赠送吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 他家电脑貌似很多啊
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 全金屬外殼，散熱可以通過殼來進行……
<onlylove> happyaron: 可是他不是免费赠送啊
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 很好……
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 就是不用bootcamp装windows的机器
<happyaron> onlylove: 免不免费我都送不起
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 新人关于3d桌面和特效的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461399 我安装了ccsm，设置了3d桌面和特效，但是一点变化都没有，之前本来有，但是不知道为什么桌面只剩壁纸了，然后我就重启电脑，之后就没有任何效果了，还有关于显卡驱动，我后来又从软件中心装了一个
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: bootcamp ? apple 的東西？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 记得有人拆过，和air基本一样的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 说asus的zenbook呢，ux31
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 據説電池比 air 大
<sennn> 蘋果的東西不實用
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 续航还不如air
<alvin_rxg> ？
<sennn> 蘋果是達爾文主義者,警惕之!!!
<happyaron> 苹果用户路过。
<happyaron> ThinkPad用户路过。
<happyaron> 三星黑路过。
<happyaron> 小米也一起黑了吧。
<sennn> 小米就是殘廢
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 人机合一牛，求问装过oracle没
<yunfan> adam8157: 在不在 有个问题请教
<adam8157> yunfan: .
<happyaron> 对，锤子黑路过。
<happyaron> 拿过锤子真机的表示，老罗这个事做得好坏无所谓了，产品真垃圾……
<yunfan> adam8157: libvirt 的kvm支持是默认的么？
<adam8157> yunfan: 不知道
<sennn> 系統默認開啓
<elleys> 蘋果的東西體驗還不錯啊
<sennn> 但需BIOS支持
<onlylove> sennn: http://notebook.it168.com/tu/1418384.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 没Intel也行 三星ARM版chromebook评测_IT168
<sennn> onlylove 大陸沒得賣
<sennn> 唉!!!
<sennn> 話說 蘋果的產品logo都變成黑色了
<onlylove> sennn: http://digi.it.sohu.com/20131010/n387892228.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 惠普Chromebook 11外媒评测：并非适合每个人-搜狐数码
<onlylove> sennn: 我记得什么值得买有提到过这个机器
<onlylove> happyaron: 锤子机器很垃圾吗？我记得看设计直逼水果啊
<sennn> onlylove 沒地方買呀?
<onlylove> happyaron: 没摸过真机
<happyaron> onlylove: 听他吹牛逼吧
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: macbook air 13" 54whr， zenbook 13" 51whr ... 稍微差點，然後 windows 系統對於電源的管理也不知道如何
<happyaron> onlylove: 那个神马九九宫格就是脑残设计
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: oracle mySQL ？
<onlylove> sennn: 那不是我需要操心的事情，我只关心x86
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 哦，oracle
<happyaron> onlylove: 设计很认真，细节很好，但是体验烂到爆
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: windows的电源管理烂到不知道怎么说
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 是这样的我需要跑一个实例
<sennn> 問我想知道的未來的問題,我來回答你 哈哈哈哈!
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: oracle  什麽東西？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 装上是没问题，但是……起不来数据库
<happyaron> onlylove: 还有什么握机器就能拍照，结果一只手握不住，并且握上了还觉得边框太方了……
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: oracle db 10g
<onlylove> happyaron: ……
<cherrot> onlylove: 你咋还再折腾这个
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 不清楚具體問題，你還是去看 log
<happyaron> onlylove: 握太猛了以后手疼啊
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 看log会死的，我解决一个，然后又来一个
<onlylove> cherrot: 你以为我想
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: grep error
<onlylove> cherrot: 当时说，你给我装上，
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我看的startup.log
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 它一次就报一个
<onlylove> cherrot: 鬼知道他还要我给跑实例
<onlylove> happyaron: 我觉得老罗手比较大
<happyaron> onlylove: 可能是
<onlylove> happyaron: 我手里这个4.5我觉得已经可以了，不想买再大的了
<onlylove> happyaron: 问题是，他们越出越大
<happyaron> en
<nyfair> onlylove: 锤子设计确实好，但是这价格，干嘛到时候不选iPhone6？
<sennn> 趕快出ARM筆記本
<onlylove> cherrot: 你社有dba不，问他要个linux平台的listener和建库脚本
<onlylove> cherrot: 我发现oracle的listerner都能搞死我
<alvin_rxg> sennn: 買個鍵盤，買個屏幕，買個 pi，就可以了
<cherrot> onlylove: 没有 运维和开发负责
<onlylove> sennn: 出了又不在大陆卖
<onlylove> cherrot: ……
<onlylove> sennn: 买个树莓好了
<sennn> @alvin_rxg 好!
<cherrot> onlylove: 建库脚本自己生成  我大手一挥一个数据库搞定了我会说？
<onlylove> cherrot: 求解救
<cherrot> onlylove: 我厂都是mysql
<alvin_rxg> sennn: 需要性能好的，可以考慮 odroid 那幾款
<sennn> onlylove 樹莓......
<onlylove> cherrot: ora27125刚按倒，又来了个tns12546我觉得肯定有问题
<alvin_rxg> odroid 1.7GHz Quad-Core processor and 2GByte RAM
<cherrot> onlylove: 不明觉厉
<onlylove> cherrot: 但是不知道问题在哪
<onlylove> cherrot: 你厂关键业务去O了？
<sennn> @alvin_rxg 大陸哪裏有賣?
<onlylove> sennn: 笨，淘宝
<alvin_rxg> odroid xu 這個看圖片也太誇張了…
<sennn> 好的
<alvin_rxg> sennn: odroid 官網 hardkernel 直接買
<alvin_rxg> odroid xu 自帶風扇 ö_Ö
<sennn> 好
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 那个要ship fee的吧？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 30$
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 而且是美刀结算
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 我有個 odroid u2，本來當網絡服務器用的。現在用的網絡不好，就沒怎麽開著了
<sennn> @alvin_rxg 算了吧,還是
<cherrot> sennn: Cubieboard 这个性能更好一点 国内团队做的
<alvin_rxg> sennn: 250$ 買個筆記本，有啥不好
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你可以建议他买龙梦那个8089d
<sennn> 就像玩ARM
<sennn> 想
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 不过是mips的了
<onlylove> sennn: 如果就是想玩arm,那简单，买arm开发板
<sennn> onlylove 哪裏有賣?
<onlylove> sennn: 你买本arm开发的书，上面会告诉你到哪买配套的板子
<sennn> onlylove 好吧......
<sennn> windows7 是微軟的下一個噩夢 哈哈,
<onlylove> sennn: 如果你说上一个是xp的话
 * onlylove 想下班……
<sennn> onlylove 是的,哈哈
<imtxc> gfrog 最近没见了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 这么早下班？
<onlylove> imtxc: 快6点了，下班回去又8点了
<sennn> 我今天難得休息
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<imtxc> 我今天也休息
<sennn> 哈哈
<imtxc> 我明天也休息来着
<imtxc> 估计这次休息回去老板就该开除我了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要找工作吗？会c#否
<imtxc> onlylove: 不会啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是有事儿休假了
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果你被开了，不就要找工作了嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: 有道理
<imtxc> onlylove: 开了我就去兰州找工作
<onlylove> imtxc: 我想回家，可是家里没有sa的位置
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 有啊，家裏父母親朋好友都有電腦，你是他們的 sa
<imtxc> onlylove: 我貌似忘了这两天或许应该在兰州找找工作看来着
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 那叫IT
<imtxc> onlylove: 北京有没有移动或者联通的 wifi 覆盖/
<imtxc> onlylove: 兰州的这个不错
<onlylove> imtxc: 有啊……不过看地方
<sennn> 繼續奮鬥 ,背誦可蘭經去
<onlylove> imtxc: cmcc
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是会掉线……
<onlylove> imtxc: 大家都这样
<onlylove> imtxc: 联通的叫啥不知道，没见过？电信的叫chinanet
<happyaron> onlylove: ChinaUnicom
<happyaron> onlylove: 或者CU_Campus
<onlylove> happyaron: 我真的没见过这个接入点啊
<happyaron> 非常少就是了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 难道被移动和电信抢了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 还不错啊
<happyaron> 不只
<onlylove> happyaron: 满大街的cmcc
<imtxc> onlylove: 价格也不算太贵
<happyaron> 不知
<imtxc> onlylove: 临时用用挺合适
<onlylove> imtxc: 我住的地方信号都被挡住了……
<onlylove> imtxc: 另外，你不知道北京的公交有移动wifi？
<onlylove> imtxc: 北京南，有个公共wifi叫mybeijing
<yunfan> 每次老子正经请教阿蛋时 都刚好他不知道
<yunfan> onlylove: 该不会是移动搞的吧
<yunfan> 高铁边都有 但是要用手机号登陆
<onlylove> yunfan: 移动搞的啥？
<onlylove> yunfan: 公交上的wifi貌似是移动的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我记得许多高铁站边上都有所谓的 (my|i)${city} 这样的wifi
<yunfan> 登上去基本就是政府提供 移动承办的
<yunfan> 用手机号登陆可以免费玩个一两个小时 后面就要付钱或者办什么套餐了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40080
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Paint.NET 4.0发布
<onlylove> 下班下班
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:21
<imtxc> 啥
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<E7scs> 晚上好啊
<HoloIRCUser> ✌
<HoloIRCUser> 能看到图吗？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求教，14.04的麒麟，安装后进不了gnome，via s3的显卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461402 求助，我是via km400/kn400/p4m800 s3 unichrome的显卡，u盘安装麒麟以后，提示the system is running in low-graphics mode，怎么弄都不行，update,upgrate,都试过了，我刚接触ubuntu，请大虾详细教一下，
<^k^>  ─> 怎么进图形界面，现在可以按ctrl+alt+f6进命令行，谢谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tigersu425 — 2014-06-25 18:56
<E7scs> 添加源了么？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求教，u盘安装14.04的麒麟，无法进入图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461403 求助，我是via km400/kn400/p4m800 s3 unichrome的显卡，u盘安装麒麟以后，提示the system is running in low-graphics mode，怎么弄都不行，update,upgrate,都试过了，我刚接触ubuntu，请大虾详细教一下，怎
<^k^>  ─> 么进图形界面，现在可以按ctrl+alt+f6进命令行，谢谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tigersu425 — 2014-06-25 19:03
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • shell正则如何匹配（）/等符号？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461405 如题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-06-25 19:18
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.10升级14.04之后侧面面板和顶部面板都没了，终端键盘快捷键也出不来！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461407 求救！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lavril — 2014-06-25 19:24
<HoloIRCUser> (偶吧除夕上班)
<HoloIRCUser> 😁😏
<yang1> 请问怎样修改 PS1 　可以让命令提示符带有颜色
<October21> yang1: .bashrc PS1=...
<October21> archwiki有个定制说明
 * October21 吃饭去……
<yang1> 谢谢
<hoxily> yang1: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Color_Bash_Prompt
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Color Bash Prompt - ArchWiki
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • FVWM下使用搜狗输入法的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461408 前几天发现搜狗输入法for Linux发布了，就是专门为UbuntuKylin系统定制的搜狗输入法，就在我的Ubuntu14.04上安装了一下。使用感觉不错，比我之前用的ibus sunpinyin输入法要舒服。 但是问题来了，我切换到FVWM桌
<^k^>  ─> 面环境后，也想使用搜狗输入法。使用 fcitx-qimpanel启动后，竟然发现在桌面上出现一小块黑色的区域，而且跟随光标移动。 我原 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu 14.04 apt-get 提示 command not found http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461410 Ubuntu 14.04 　刚装的，用了一会，apt-get 居然没有了。 执行whereis apt-get 显示为空的。 locate apt-get 显示 /usr/bin/apt-get /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/apt-get /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/slapt-get /usr/share/man/d
<^k^>  ─> e/man8/apt-get.8.gz /usr/share/man/es/man8/apt-get.8.gz /usr/share/man/fr/man8/apt-get.8.gz /usr/share/man/ja/man8/apt-get.8.gz /usr/share/man/man8/apt-get.8.gz /usr/share …
 * jiero 送走了她
 * jiero 笑着，当时没有悲哀，祝福你们。
 * jiero 抱抱 wzssyqa
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统设置无法修改 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461411 ubuntu安装在移动硬盘,关机未完成就把移动硬盘拔了 这个要怎么解决啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 烈焰火凤 — 2014-06-25 20:18
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme  谢谢
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<roylez> huntxu: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/66943
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 【真人秀】替代健腹轮！腹肌盘 使用演示及注意事项_健身器械_晒物广场_什么值得买
<evollost> 求帮助 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7700395/
<evollost> 这几条命令怎么取消
<evollost> 如何恢复
<October21> evollost: 你要取消什么？
<evollost> 我增加了swap空间
<evollost> 想取消 释放掉
<October21> 要完全取消吗？
<October21> 还是本次取消？
<evollost> 额 就是代码运行后的结果
<evollost> 只要撤销这些就够了
<October21> 直接编辑 /etc/fstab 删除增加的那一行
<evollost> 好的
<evollost> 我主要在vps尝试的 增加了不知道有没有用
<October21> swapoff后删除/mnt/256M.swap
<October21> evollost: 个人用户估计有用
<October21> 笔记本要休眠的话就得有swap
<evollost> 好吧 我free看了下 swap的used总是0
<October21> evollost: 你硬件过盛呗
<evollost> ...
<October21> evollost: 你那里找的教程啊
<evollost> ubuntu vps的wiki
<October21> 哦
<October21> 我很好奇现在fstab不是用uuid了吗？
<evollost> 太老了估计
<evollost> 话说我删除不了
<evollost> 不知道怎么停止swap
<evollost> 所以貌似删不掉
<October21> swapof
<October21> swapoff没？
<October21> 你需要root权限
<evollost> 我试试
<October21> swapon, swapoff - enable/disable devices and files for paging and swap‐swapon, swapoff - enable/disable devices and files for paging and swapping
<evollost> ok了
<evollost> thanks
<roylez> October21: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/8245bf01tw1ehpklgnrthj20c8epib29.jpg
<October21> that's all right
<October21> roylez: 主席又开始发图了啊
<gebjgd> roylez: 最近干嘛呢
<gebjgd> roylez: 又将你的魔爪伸向了那个姑娘？
<CyrusYzGTt> 谁在用 opera 最新的 开发版，， 好用么，稳定么。。- -
<badegg> hi
<badegg> 问下各位，在debian的官方的安装介绍中，制作USB启动的命令，# cp debian.iso /dev/sdX 是啥意思？
<badegg> 我刚试了试，好似不行啊
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 只用稳定版
<^k^> badegg:点点点.  22:21
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 稳定版还是 12
<gebjgd> badegg: sda sdb是你的硬盘设备
<badegg> gebjgd: 我知道，是我插入的U盘
<badegg> 只是这个命令似乎不起作用
<gebjgd> 直接dd
<badegg> 我本来想按官方的来一次的
<badegg> 您选中的 CD 或 DVD 映像应该被直接写入 U 盘，覆盖它当前的内容。例如，使用已有的 GNU/Linux 系统，CD 或 DVD 映像文件可以参照下面方法写入 U 盘，写之前请确认 U 盘已经卸载：
<badegg> # cp debian.iso /dev/sdX
<gebjgd> badegg: 你小白？
<badegg> 是啊
<gebjgd> badegg: sudo fdisk -l
<gebjgd> badegg: 就看到你的优盘了
<badegg> 我再试一试
<gebjgd> 应该是sdb或者sdc
<macint0sh> gebjgd: 晚上好
<badegg> sdb我知道
<badegg> 我查过了
<badegg> 是sdb
<gebjgd>  cp debian.iso /dev/sdX
<gebjgd> cp debian.iso /dev/sdb
<gebjgd> badegg: 我向来dd
<badegg> 是啊
<badegg> dd这个命令我经常看到人用
<huntxu> roylez: 傻樂你來啦
<gebjgd> macint0sh: 看到你名字就想吐
<badegg> 不知道为什么官方用的是cp
<gebjgd> badegg: 经常用
<huntxu> roylez: 你白天沒網？
<macint0sh> gebjgd: 最近很少出来了
<roylez> huntxu: 白天这电脑要用windows
<huntxu> roylez: windows沒irc客戶端？
<roylez> huntxu: 懒得用
<abc-phone> 测试
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 12.16
<gebjgd> roylez: 赞
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 嗯
<huntxu> roylez: 矬
<huntxu> roylez: 你還沒出去啊
<roylez> huntxu: 毕竟是公司的电脑，没办法
<roylez> huntxu: 早呢
<onlylove> roylez: 可以用webclient嘛
<huntxu> roylez: 嚓，這麽久
<huntxu> onlylove: 居然你還在
<gebjgd> roylez: 哦hohoho 公司的电脑随便自己装系统的路过
<onlylove> huntxu: 回来没事情做
<roylez> huntxu: 签证下来我也许也会在国内呆一段时间
<huntxu> roylez: 環游？徒步？
<onlylove> huntxu: 上来瞅瞅有啥热闹的
<roylez> huntxu: 瞎混
<onlylove> huntxu: 享受他在天朝最后的时间
<huntxu> roylez: 去加入澳洲隊吧，幹倒西班牙
<gebjgd> roylez: 移民了？
<roylez> gebjgd: 没呢
<roylez> gebjgd: 节操尚且没你那么低
<gebjgd> roylez: 我这才是高风亮节呢
<gebjgd> roylez: 给国民节省资源  祸害资本主义国家
<huntxu> gebjgd: roylez 球介紹，我也要去禍害
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  22:31
<gebjgd> huntxu: 你才是民族英雄
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手疑问，关于linux系统X11桌面的相关问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461417 Q1:禁止启动除Xserver外的桌面服务（Xclient WM等），然后启动自己的gui应用，是不是还能够使用鼠标？有什么不稳定因素没有？ Q2:彻底卸载X桌面（server等），还能以开机启动图形等级的方式运
<^k^>  ─> 行自己的gui应用吗？ 本人小白，正在学，不太懂，虚心请教~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ccbuluo — 2014-06-25 22:56
<yang1> 谁能帮我翻译一下，Mandatory arguments to long options are mandatory for short options too.  是什么意思，man手册上的
<yang1> 没人帮我翻译吗
<smallzhan> ...
<suokunlong> Mandatory arguments to long options are mandatory for short options too. 直译就是：长选项的强制参数同时也是短选项的强制参数。（不知道上下文，无法准确翻译）
<suokunlong> @yang1
<Ver1tas> hi everyone
<Ver1tas> what's up
<yang1> @suokunlong，谢谢你，跟我的翻译差不多：    命令的参数对长选项来说是必须的，短选项也是如此！       （man du）
<kebab> 家里两个人用什么型号的的NAS比较好？
<kebab> 主要备份，存储文档，500GB左右的照片，录像， 200GB左右的备份
<kebab> http://www.synology.com/zh-cn/products/spec/DS214se
<^k^> kebab: ⇪ 群晖科技 Network Attached Storage (NAS)
<kebab> 这个好用不？
<jiero> yoo, 没啥变化呢。
<jiero> 还是3点起床。
<knownbad> 鸡鸡不举了？
<jiero> knownbad:  噢。没在意啊。不过昨天下午送她离开了。
<jiero> knownbad:  我本来就是想到她就不举了 :) 想不到那些事上去
 * jiero 抱抱 knownbad
<knownbad> 她的离开是好事。
<jiero> knownbad: 哈，或许吧。我不知道好坏的区分。
<knownbad> 好坏的差别是你做决定或是别人替你做了决定。
<jiero> knownbad:  噢。是我自己看来能交托给谁吧。
<mayli> hi
<^k^> mayli:点点点.  04:43
<mayli> someone help me in my Makefile, why this line works but print out an error?
<mayli> BITS = $(shell if [ "$(uname -m)" == 'x86_64' ]; then echo '64'; else echo '32';fi)
<mayli> the error is: [: 1: unexpected operator
<gebjgd> mayli: 还在用makefile
<gebjgd> mayli: 时代属于cmake
<mayli> gebjgd: fixed
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 看世界杯吗？
<gebjgd> mayli: 空格 笨
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 挑着看 现在在看6park
<mayli> gebjgd: ??
<gebjgd> mayli: 你输入法都没装
<knownbad> jiero: 又想多了，说的是要不你决定要不人家帮你决定。   或是你决定追她去或是她让人追走了。
<jiero> knownbad:  嗯。她让别人追走了我其实不是很在意，我会因情况而定。
<jiero> knownbad: 我就是这么蠢。
<knownbad> 算了，要不听懂要不傻也好。
<jiero> knownbad:  切，我决定了，她也决定了。
<knownbad> 废话，心态问题。
<jiero> knownbad:  我知道现在的我是无法打动她的。
<jiero> knownbad: 可能从小我就是蠢货，受浪漫主义书籍的影响多了。总觉得爱就是给予，不是索取。既然她不想给予，我只能拿出自己的部分。那就结束了
<jiero> 不过爱算啥。平时的时间就够了。
<jiero> 其实就是兴趣和时间。
<mayli> (.) (.)
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  06:50
<imtxc> 早啊 jiero
<jiero> imtxc: 早安
<imtxc> freeflying: 早啊
<jiero> imtxc:  你太迟到了，我起来已经3小时了。
<jiero> 噢 4小时
<imtxc> jiero: 次哦，这么早还迟到？
<jiero> 哈哈
<imtxc> jiero: 最近我发现我拍照的兴趣大减
<jiero> imtxc:  送别别人的时候我从来都会笑。
<jiero> imtxc: 因为你不悲伤了
<jiero> imtxc: 笨蛋
<jiero> imtxc: 感情强烈的时候才想拍照记录
<jiero> imtxc:  如果我都哭了那就悲哀了
<jiero> imtxc:  我说的对吗？
<mayli> (. )( .)
<imtxc> 。。
<jiero> 天涯何处无芳草，但我找的是太阳
<freeflying> jiero: imtxc 你两真是好基友，这么早
<freeflying> 起来看google i/o?
<jiero> freeflying: 那是什么，完全不知道。
<jiero> freeflying:  好孩子好孩子。
<imtxc> freeflying: 最近有好东西买不
<freeflying> imtxc: 好东西天天有啊
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-26
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Thinkpad t440p ubuntu 12.04 无线网卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461421 Thinkpad t440p ubuntu 12.04 无线网卡驱动 找不到？ 驱动精灵检测的无线网卡为： 瑞昱 Semiconductor, Device ID: 818B Driver Description： 2*2 11b/g/n Wireless LAN M.2 Adapter 到下面Realtek的官网去查，也没找
<^k^>  ─> 到对应的驱动 http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dow ... Down=false 在此求助~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 CodingBoy — 2014-06-26 0:06
<Jokers> 早上好
<roylez> Jokers: hello Jokers
<roylez> lainme: http://www.theminimalists.com/fc/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Fight Club's Tyler Durden Is a Minimalist | The Minimalists
<Jokers> Hello roylez
<Jokers> 我想请问一下，在这个目录下，如果我想要运行其他目录下的class文件，应该怎么做？mokilljokers@mokilljokers-N43SM:~/JAVA1403/day10$
<Jokers> 解决了！  在java命令后面加上 -cp  或者 -classpath参数就行了！ 谢谢大家
<Inst> hi
<^k^> Inst:点点点.  09:05
<Inst> 你好，我在学中文，我想问一下
<Inst> 我现在在学新华不受
<Inst> 第42的部首是：“三撇”， 但是那说有三个方式能称呼
<Inst> 第一是衫子旁，第二是三撇，第三是：“xie2san1pie3Q
<Inst> xie2 是什么字？
<^k^> Inst: define:xie2 Mandarin[edit]. Romanization[edit]. |xie2| (form of xié with tone number). Pinyin reading of 偕 · Pinyin reading of 劦 · Pinyin reading of 勰 · Pinyin reading of 协, 協  ...
<Inst> 他们要的是不是斜的字？
<Inst> well in context it looks like xie2 with the meaning of slant, right?
<Inst> 实际上这太可笑了，我的系统的字的大小现在是六度
<Inst> 年汉字的话，我必须先把你们的回答贴到notepad里
<jiero> 斜
<jiero> you got it right
<Inst> 谢谢
<Inst> hi, i'm an ABC trying to finish learning chinese
<Inst> unemployed, got lots of time on my hands, got an HSK center in my town, and familiarized but not good with characters yet
<Inst> do you know if there's a good place to do chinese-english exchange on freenode?
<Inst> although tbh it's probably better to learn wubi for character retention before doing online stuff
<liuhengbai> 我觉得用拼音输入法利于学习吧
<liuhengbai> 用五笔还不知道拼音
<Inst> 我有个美国朋友，塔学日语学了年了但是还有汉子问题
<jiero> orz
<jiero> 我有很多中国朋友，学汉语很多年但是还有汉字问题
<leeeee> 早啊
<Inst> 原因是因为他不写字，然后他在网上交流的时候他用日语IME写字，所以他永远没有学好汉子。对外国人来说的话，学五笔帮助学汉字音问无比的输入方式是靠笔术和不受。
<jiero> Oz ABC or US ABC
<Inst> 美国鬼子。：）
<Inst> 有时间的话，汉子实际上很容易，就是要一直一直写，花很多时间联系怎么写字
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> 周围应该很多教中文字的。五笔确实比拼音更利于学符号
<jiero> leeeee:   小姑娘。
<jiero> leeeee:  我昨天送走了那个小姑娘。
<leeeee> ？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 谁满街乱丢卫生巾........ : 广东省地区这几天都有下暴雨,特别广州最严重,暴雨一下,条条街都会被水浸。 晚上下完暴雨后,我打算去超市买点东西,于是换条短裤就出门了,刚出门,街上的雨水马上就到我的膝盖上了,路上经过看到水上漂浮着貌似人民币的红色不明物体,走
<^k^>  ─> 过去拿起来一看:cao!谁满街乱丢卫生巾........
<Inst> 用英语来说：recognition memory and muscle memory are two different things, you convert characters to muscle memory and you'll rarely forget them, whereas if you focus on recognition memory / flashcards you'll be able to recognize the characters but you won't be able to write them out. Besides, half the fun of chinese is not the characters themselves but the associated penmanship and the calligraphy. I always love the people who bash simplified cha
<Inst> racters when they ignore the fact that simplified characters are oft derived from caoshu which was the acrolect in china in ancient times; if you don't do calligraphy or care about calligraphic principles you really don't lose that much moving from traditional to simplified than a bunch of time
<jiero> leeeee: 我都没见过卫生巾。。。
<Inst> 谢谢你，我快要睡觉了。晚安
<jiero> Inst:  :) 没问题
<jiero> 晚安
<jiero> leeeee:  我注定会改变生物钟了。
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee: 连着2个月都是6小时睡眠时间了。
<leeeee> 无语
<jiero> leeeee:  没啥，我自找的。
<jiero> leeeee:  我好失败
<jiero> leeeee: 哈哈
<leeeee> 天啦 你每天都这样么。。还是。。
<jiero> leeeee:  仅仅是文字是这样
<jiero> leeeee: 唷，好玩的有么
<leeeee> 没有。。
<leeeee> 我在陪我外甥女呢
<jiero> leeeee: 小孩孩？
 * slucx 求救，sid升级系统后，ramdisk起不来了，其实找不到ehci-orion,咋办？
<hoxily> jiero: 去超市买个。或者去公厕垃圾桶看看。应该有月经巾。
<jiero> hoxily:  哦。识别不出。。。
<jiero> hoxily:  不过对我目前没用。。。
<slucx> debian 的ramdisk在哪个包里？
<slucx> 用sid的没有遇到我这个问题？
<handsome_feng> 大家好，我想从字符串name="ubuntu"中提取ubuntu，用sscanf好实现，可是用glib的字符串处理函数不知道怎么实现，请问有人知道大概怎么做吗？谢谢了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你社有oracle dba没
<iMadper> onlylove: oracle是我们竞争对手, 你觉得呢?
<iMadper> onlylove: oel rhel
<iMadper> onlylove: 我们公司有自己的数据库产品的... 肯定不用oracle的
<onlylove> iMadper: 啥高大上的
<iMadper> onlylove: 叫啥我也不知道, 跟jboss集成在一起的
<iMadper> onlylove: 就算不用那货, 我们也会选择开源db来用的... oracle绝对不会是我公司的选择呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 我快被那货愁死了，各种error permision denied
<macint0sh> ...
 * slucx 求分享 /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<iMadper> slucx: 你为啥会需要这个???
<iMadper> slucx: 除非你需要特殊驱动, 不然保持为空就好
<slucx> iMadper: ramdisk出问题了
<hoxily> 有人用过Weibo小冰Bot吗？
<iMadper> slucx: 你有什么特殊硬件一定要早期加载嘛?
<slucx> iMadper: 找不到ehci-orion驱动，加载不了硬盘
<iMadper> slucx: ehci???  usb2.0?
<onlylove> hoxily: 那个微软的bot？
<hoxily> 是呀
<slucx> iMadper: 我也不太了解ehci-* 这个驱动模块，现在是根本就识别不了硬盘
<onlylove> 不玩围脖，不知道
<iMadper> slucx: ehci跟这个没关系吧...
<iMadper> slucx: 内置的硬盘? usb硬盘??
<onlylove> iMadper: 内置硬盘走usb总线？
<slucx> 内置的
<slucx> x230
<iMadper> onlylove: 那跟ehci没关系
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没这么说...
<iMadper> slucx: 跟echi没关系, 找不到硬盘, 给console输出看看.
<slucx> iMadper: 开机的时候提示的
<slucx> 提示说要么是boot args有问题，要么是missing modules
<slucx> missing modules 给的是ehci-orion
<iMadper> slucx: 这个不是fatal的吧
<iMadper> slucx: 还是给console看看吧
<iMadper> slucx: 你recover mode都进不去?
<slucx> iMadper: 拍照？ recover进不去
<slucx> 一样的问题
<iMadper> slucx: 拍照可以吧...
<iMadper> slucx: 串口输出更好
<onlylove> slucx: 我的stable里面是空的
<slucx> 看来以后得多装个内核
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有特殊设备的话, 都是空的
<freeflying> iMadper: 中信给你下卡没
<iMadper> freeflying: 没, 明天最后一天了
<onlylove> freeflying: 候总又在炫耀 cc iMadper
<slucx> iMadper: 我去找找
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> 大家好
<onlylove> freeflying: 我等穷人炫耀下就好了，候总壕大大求放过
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:43
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天吃药没？
<slucx> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=721519  很早的bug
<^k^> ⇪ ti: #721519 - initramfs-tools: Please include ehci-orion in initramfs - Debian Bug report logs
<iMadper> debian的, 不管
<freeflying> onlylove: 富人根本不用信用卡
<happyaron> slucx: 问 wzssyqa
<imtxc> 最近卡刷爆了
<onlylove> freeflying: 信用卡起源就是富人
<onlylove> freeflying: 看大莱卡的起源
<onlylove> freeflying: 借钱给忘带钱的有钱人
<iMadper> slucx: 那个上面写的是armel, 不过这个看起来不是个平台特定的问题. 你可以自己加上去.
<freeflying> onlylove: 富人的银行里有得是钱，才不在乎
<slucx> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.user/472147   提示跟这个一样
<^k^> ⇪ ti: GNU/Linux Debian user questions
<slucx> iMadper:
<imtxc> iMadper: onlylove 早啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<imtxc> onlylove: 我申请的花旗还查不到进度
<slucx> 加上去可以起来，识别硬盘，但是提示这个驱动找不到，很纳闷
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
 * bcao 给各位壕请安
<iMadper> bcao: 早.
<bcao> iMadper, 早
<slucx> wzssyqa: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.user/472147
<onlylove> imtxc: 花旗……你有地方还钱？
<slucx> 跑到日本去还
<imtxc> onlylove: 我有拉卡拉
<onlylove> slucx: 花旗不是美国的么
<slucx> sid用户就我自己遇到了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦好吧……
<onlylove> slucx: stable用户表示不知道你在说啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 我为了薅那个拉杆箱子申请的
<imtxc> onlylove: 最近刷开心了
<imtxc> onlylove: NND，可惜医院刷卡没有积分
<slucx> 好吧，我错了，不是日本的
<onlylove> slucx: 花旗之所以叫花旗，因为美国国旗啊 人的英文名是citybank
 * imtxc 过几天去帝都玩儿，你们谁请客哇？
 * imtxc 求招待
<zhan> onlylove: 花旗在中国有13个城市有点貌似，就那些地方可以申请卡
<zhan> imtxc: 帝都太多了啊，你可以先找依依打听下，他刚在那边胡吃海喝
<onlylove> imtxc: 穷人，招待不起
 * imtxc ping i*
<slucx> 很奇怪，我把那个驱动去掉，然后插上个U盘就可以启动了
<slucx> 求解
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马叔早
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<happyaron> imtxc: 啥时候来
<slucx> 莫非是rootdelay的问题
<slucx> 太快了
<iMadper> slucx: 你怎么去掉的那个驱动?
<slucx> iMadper: 没有前期自己加载
<slucx> 不是去掉
<iMadper> slucx: 你怎么操作的, 我理解不了你这句话
<slucx> 我描述不当，没去掉
<iMadper> slucx: 那你做了什么操作?
<slucx> iMadper: 插上了个U盘
<iMadper> slucx: ... ...
<imtxc> happyaron: 29号
<imtxc> iMadper: 求招待哇
<imtxc> freeflying: 求招待啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 求招待啊
<imtxc> if_e1se: 求招待啊。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 求招待哇
<happyaron> imtxc: 我应该在北京
<happyaron> imtxc: 求招待哇
<if_e1se> imtxc: 你咋了。。。
<imtxc> if_e1se: 到北京去啊
<cherrot> iMadper: 么么哒
<if_e1se> imtxc: 你不是在帝都么？
<iMadper> cherrot: 乖
<cherrot> iMadper: 你现在在哪
<imtxc> if_e1se: 现在不在啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 你呀现在在哪儿?
<iMadper> cherrot: 在帽帽呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 兰州啊
<if_e1se> imtxc: 现在去哪里里了？回老家了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 辞职了?!
<cherrot> iMadper: 你现在在哪
<cherrot> iMadper: 发错了 ;)
<if_e1se> imtxc: 又换工作了？
<imtxc> if_e1se: 兰州呢，cc cherrot
<imtxc> if_e1se: iMadper 没有啊，回家休假嘛
<cherrot> imtxc: why?  我这有半边床可以分你睡 自带肥皂
<if_e1se> imtxc: 。。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 卧槽 竟然能休假
<imtxc> cherrot: 好啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 不容易啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 你是来炫耀的吧
<imtxc> cherrot: 假期马上结束了
<if_e1se> imtxc: 那你休假，北京，房子不住了？
<cherrot> imtxc: 你帝都的房子呢
<imtxc> if_e1se: 我在北京没房子
<imtxc> cc cherrot
<if_e1se> imtxc: 。。。那你没休假之前，住的地方。。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 卧槽你以前睡洗脚房的啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 土豪
<iMadper> imtxc: 回去干吗??
<if_e1se> imtxc: remote 办公。
<imtxc> cherrot: 你是说天上人间么，还在开吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 你回去好久了呀
<if_e1se> 求 remote 办公。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，俩
<happyaron> iMadper cherrot: imtxc 这土豪应该仅次于 slucx ？
<imtxc> if_e1se: 不是 remote，就是假期
<iMadper> happyaron: 来吃饭?
<iMadper> happyaron: 错了
<iMadper> happyaron: 来请客?
<happyaron> iMadper 正在准备出发
<slucx>  求分享 /etc/default/grub
 * imtxc 已出发
<happyaron> iMadper: 来让当当壕请客吧
<imtxc> 来请客吧
<frog__> 啥？
<imtxc> 不容易去趟帝都
<slucx> 我不是土豪
<imtxc> 我发现小米的农村的宣传深入人心啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 当当壕说是你请客
<imtxc> 所有人一说好收就就说小米
<imtxc> 一说好手机就说小米
<slucx> debian/ubuntu 求分享/etc/default/grub
<frog__> 不会吧
<imtxc> 真的啊
<frog__> 小米怎么推广的农村去的？
<imtxc> 还有人买山寨的
 * cherrot 新来的女实习生 发个入职邮件还要附带心灵鸡汤外加自己拍的巨丑的风景照 几个意思？
<frog__> 也是抢购么？
 * cherrot 当我厂是微博呢？
<imtxc> cherrot: ………………
<imtxc> cherrot: 上了丫的
<imtxc> cherrot: 然后把照片群发
<imtxc> 让她再发鸡汤
<slucx> iMadper:
<cherrot> imtxc: 太丑了
<cherrot> imtxc: 我怕会痿
<imtxc> cherrot: 自己拍的巨丑的风景照？ 到底是人丑还是景丑
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<imtxc> cherrot: 这就是你的不对了
<imtxc> cherrot: 要有自信
<imtxc> 这 wifi 在笔记本上用好像不稳定
<imtxc> 手机上用还可以
<cherrot> imtxc: 都丑
<imtxc> 早知道有这玩意儿，我应该带那个便携路由器的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 字体变了，想改成，系统以前默认的，求助阿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461427 字体变了，想改成，系统以前默认的，求助阿 上图了。。这是变成现在的字体，不是系统默认的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2014-06-26 11:05
<imtxc> 现在手机跟电脑没法儿同时用wifi
<onlylove> cherrot: 我给你出个不太好的点子，你怕自己会萎的话，可以用玩具……
<onlylove> cherrot: 说起来，你厂本来就有微博嘛
<cherrot> onlylove: 呵呵
<onlylove> cherrot: 哇擦，你这呵呵是哪个意思？
<cherrot> onlylove: 我厂的微博呵呵一次   对一个女开发用玩具呵呵一次
<cherrot> jiero: morning
<onlylove> cherrot: 你太狠了……
<cherrot> iMadper: 妹子比我强啊 会matlab会perl写的一手好正则
<onlylove> cherrot: 我只是借着你和 imtxc的话往下说而已
<cherrot> iMadper: 看来得用女上位
<onlylove> cherrot: 这就比你强了？
<cherrot> onlylove: 是啊 我弱爆了的
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 不知道perl的80%是正则么
<onlylove> cherrot: 正则写不好，怎么用perl
<cherrot> onlylove: perl我不用 正则从没深究过
<onlylove> cherrot: 我突然想问，这学生物的吧
<kingbo> latex不会用，想知道怎么编写数学公式，\usepackage{math}不管用，提示LaTeX Error: File `math.sty' not found，求解
<cherrot> onlylove: 嘎？
<onlylove> cherrot: perl和matlab啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 招待啥
<jiero> cherrot:  突然想到从零点就可以说 morning了吧。
 * cherrot 用 LyX的默默飘过 
<onlylove> cherrot: 分析数据用的
 * jiero 用 libreoffice 的掠过
<kingbo> cherrot: 有时想给小孩弄个music也不行。。。
<kingbo> 不会加那个sty
<cherrot> kingbo: 我只是写论文时用过这玩意儿
<kingbo> 所以\begin{music}这个过不去
<kingbo> cherrot: 好想用。。。
<kingbo> 只要不用sty的好象都 好使
<slucx> sid 效率就是高，问题已经解决，昨天升级udev的事
<zhan> 哪有 math.sty
<zhan> kingbo: 用 amsmath 那些。你需要看 mathmode.pdf
<jiero> 去外地要做什么准备，大家？
<zhan> jiero: 准备些钱
 * onlylove 发现被oracle坑了！
<kingbo> zhan: 估计我是完全没入门
<onlylove> jiero: 地图
<jiero> zhan:  3000？
<onlylove> jiero: 钱，衣服
<zhan> kingbo: 先看个 lshort 或 lnotes
<jiero> onlylove:  呃。
<abc_> jiero, 药
<abc_> jiero, 还有TT
<kingbo> zhan: 好
<onlylove> centos的依赖真丧失
<zhan> jiero: 3k 够去哪里啊
<onlylove> 一不小心就把X和gnome装上了
<onlylove> zhan: 看你想怎么去
<onlylove> zhan: 3K对很多人来说，能走很远
<onlylove> zhan: 对另一部分人来说，寸步难行
<jiero> onlylove:  确实，我在广东6天，总共花了400.。。
<arinya> 总觉得丢U盘是一个必然结果。丢过几次，所以特别小心，接过还是丢了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • qbittorrent CPU占90%？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461429 用qbittorrent 下载10G文件（非单一文件，50个文件）CPU占90%？我选择一个一个文件(900M)下载，CPU仍然这么高。删除它，选择一个种子只有900M的，CPU正常（5%） 还有用系统自带的BT软件 transmission下载10G种子文件，C
<^k^>  ─> PU正常（5%），但问题是我选择了部分文件不下载，但好像没效果，仍然下载回来 有高手知道上面二个问题怎样解决吗？谢谢 统计 …
<sulit> 谁遇到过input隐藏属性不能post的现象
<onlylove> iMadper: yum怎么查哪个包提供哪个文件
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁知道...
<iMadper> onlylove: 指定包查文件还是指定文件查包?
<onlylove> iMadper: 查了下是provides，但是……貌似没找到
<onlylove> iMadper: 我想指定文件查包，smbget是谁提供的
<iMadper> onlylove: rpm我知道, yum我不知道
<iMadper> onlylove: 我只测kernel, 没啥依赖, 没用过yum
<onlylove> iMadper: 真幸福，我要和oracle玩……
<happyaron> onlylove: 加油加油
<onlylove> happyaron: ←_←
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40090
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 广电总局发布首款电视操作系统TVOS1.0
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40089
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 麻省高等法院要求嫌疑人解密电脑
<onlylove> 米国是判例法系吧
<onlylove> 如果开了这个例子
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 情侣网名 : 我和女友的情侣网名是:执子之手,与子偕老。 我哥们和其女友的是:复方,今生为爱；珊瑚,今世为情。 请问这是神马意思?
<slucx> 大家用不用debian的rt内核个；
<slucx> ？
<jiero> slucx:  为什么要 rt 内核？
<slucx> jiero: 没有为啥，就是桌面有人用rt没
<jiero> slucx:  多数人还是觉得不需要就不要管呗。
<jiero> slucx: 默认没有不满意就默认了
<slucx> 昨天升级udev升的ramdisk起不来了，所以今天又装了一个rt内核
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<zhan> 笑了。
<zhan> 不知道啥是 rt 吧
<adam8157> 肉痛
<zhan> 昨晚干啥啦
<slucx> zhan: 我就是想多装一个内核
<adam8157> zhan: rt 肉痛
<slucx> adam8157: 不自己编译的话 debian源里就 这两个内核
<slucx> adam8157: rt 不好吗？
<adam8157> slucx: 用不着吧... rt是realtime的意思吧
<slucx> adam8157: 昨天升级udev升的ramdisk起不来，每次升级udev是不是每个ramdisk都会更新？
<adam8157> slucx: 我也遇到了这个问题, lvm识别不到
<slucx> adam8157: 不过今天的更新已经解决了，怕以后再遇到其他问题
<slucx> adam8157: 你遇到这个问题是怎么处理的， 让我进步下
<adam8157> slucx: chroot 进去 降级...
 * iMadper 终于不是arch更新更死了
 * iMadper debian也有今天!
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
<slucx> adam8157: 降级udev吗？咋降级？
<slucx> iMadper: 不算死，又活过来了
<slucx> haha
<adam8157> slucx: 下载 dpkg -i
<adam8157> iMadper: unstable嘛
<slucx> adam8157: 依赖也要下载？
<slucx> adam8157: 新的用卸载不？
<adam8157> slucx: replace
<happyaron> 用unstable得会降级哈哈
 * happyaron 是stable用户。
<slucx> adam8157: 今天我插上U盘样子就没问题了
<happyaron> iMadper: arch 是死了就真死了么？
 * slucx 我去google学习一下如果降级去，真心不知道
<adam8157> happyaron: 你个mac用户...
<adam8157> happyaron: 你的本子啥型号?
<iMadper> happyaron: 不是, 看新闻, 能修稿
<iMadper> 能修好
<adam8157> slucx: down下来, dpkg -i安装啊
<jiero> adam8157:  指南针+其他。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: t430
<adam8157> slucx: 用unstable的就去下载testing版本的啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 哦
<adam8157> happyaron: 我说你的mac
<jiero> 错了。
<adam8157> jiero: ?
<slucx> adam8157: 嗯
<jiero> adam8157:  今天无视我好了
<adam8157> jiero: 你又发啥神经?
<happyaron> adam8157: 13 late 2013
<jiero> adam8157:  对。
<adam8157> happyaron: rmbp?
<huntxu> 居然真的有人用debian unusable
<happyaron> adam8157: en
<adam8157> happyaron: 土壕
<happyaron> adam8157: 不是我的财产
 * adam8157 今卖数量660手
<adam8157> happyaron: 谁的
<happyaron> adam8157: 我的财产只有一个t430
<happyaron> adam8157: 公家的，但不是我司
<adam8157> happyaron: 你三薪啊......
<happyaron> adam8157: 毛……
<slucx> debian有升级新闻没？debian.org上看到都是很老的
<alvin_rxg> Title: Debian -- The Universal Operating System (@ debian.org)
<iMadper> happyaron: 三薪三福利壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 扯淡……
<iMadper> ....
<happyaron> slucx: sid没有
<iMadper> happyaron: 三薪三福利壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 扯淡……
<adam8157> iMadper: 三薪两福利才对
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕，游戏a依赖x，游戏b依赖y，x与y conflict，肿么办？
<iMadper> adam8157: 少哪里的福利?
<adam8157> nyfair: 呵呵
<iMadper> adam8157: 他在搜狗有很多福利呀...
<slucx> 没有相关新闻，我今天是google才知道是udev的问题的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • sudo apt-get update 总是404失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461435 试过很多source.list源，默认的，大学的，163公司等等都是提示有两个包是404，如下： W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/ ... 4/Packages 404 Not Found W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/ ... 6
<^k^>  ─> /Packages 404 Not Found 有高手能给个解答吗？跪等~~~~· <img src="ht
<adam8157> slucx: link?
<nyfair> adam8157: a和b都丢/opt，把x塞进a的运行目录，y塞进b的运行目录，这样可行么？
<slucx> adam8157: debian没有那种的记录升级问题的新闻？
<huntxu> nyfair: 用docker
<nyfair> ^k^: docker是什么
<happyaron> iMadper: 问题是我就一份工资啊
<adam8157> nyfair: static当然没问题
<slucx> 我就升级的时候看了一眼，知道升级了udev
 * adam8157 应该多卖点的
<happyaron> iMadper: 还有神马福利？
<iMadper> happyaron: 出国
<happyaron> slucx: /var/log/dpkg.log
<iMadper> happyaron: remote
<iMadper> happyaron: 搜狗的妹子
<iMadper> happyaron: 三福利了已经
<iMadper> adam8157: ^^
<adam8157> iMadper: 你别刺激我!!!!!!
<happyaron> iMadper: 最后一条不存在啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦.
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦.
<happyaron> iMadper: 你又不是不知道，打不上主意啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦.
<adam8157> ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 哦毛线啊
<slucx> adam8157: 多谢，又长姿势了
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦 == 不承认就算了
<happyaron> iMadper: wth...
<bcao> 什么福利
<bcao> 我也要
<onlylove> bcao: 妹子，问题是，你得看得到
<adam8157> bcao: 昨天你俩后来干了什么? iMadper 说他屁股疼
<bcao> [shy]
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 对啊，你俩干啥来着？
<iMadper> adam8157: 明显我是打球累的
<iMadper> happyaron: 三薪壕
<adam8157> iMadper: 打... 球....
<bcao> adam8157, 昨天虐你怎么样
<adam8157> bcao: 明显让你嘛
<happyaron> iMadper: 我就一份薪水啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 双薪壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 打球之后累的吧
<adam8157> bcao: 不让的一局你又说不打11个球打21个, 懒得刺激你
<iMadper> happyaron: 我就一份薪水啊
<^k^> nyfair, .. 休息一下 ..  14:18
<bcao> adam8157, 。。。你也好意思。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 你怎么就一份薪水了，lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 我还要扣税, 你不用呀
<adam8157> bcao: 昨天体力有问题, 懒得跑动, 平时不这样
<bcao> adam8157, 你吹牛的水平明显提高了。。。
<iMadper> ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 我都被扣那么多了还不用呢
<bcao> 等你体力好了在战把。。不然没挑战
<iMadper> happyaron: ...
<adam8157> bcao: 你的姿势越来越妩媚了, 说话腔调也是
<bcao> adam8157, 别闹，明显是你像女人想疯了。。
<bcao> 是不是C设分子都这样
<adam8157> bcao: .....
<happyaron> bcao: C社就他一个异类
<adam8157> http://jandan.net/2014/06/26/worlds-greatest-womanizers.html  看右边评论
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 10位御女无数的人生赢家
<iMadper> qiao: 早.
<nyfair> 退煎蛋，保智商
<nyfair> 古巴人口多少你知道么？
<qiao> iMadper: 早 ～
<nyfair> qiao: 首席早
<adam8157> qiao: 首席早
<qiao> nyfair: 早！
<qiao> adam8157: 。。
<qiao> 各位壕早 ～ iMadper adam8157 onlylove nyfair
<iMadper> qiao: 双喜临门首席早. 升职 + 加薪
<happyaron> iMadper: 升职之后不叫首席了吧
<happyaron> iMadper: 叫啥来着？
<iMadper> happyaron: 高级首席
<happyaron> qiao: gaoji首席早
<qiao> happyaron: 妹的。。听着怪怪的 ～
<iMadper> qiao: 你跟p神一个级别了
<qiao> iMadper: EDAC 学习中。。
<bcao> p神是谁
<iMadper> qiao: edac 赞!
<iMadper> qiao: 玩硬件了
<iMadper> bcao: prarit
<bcao> edac是谁
<qiao> iMadper: 看了半天，都不知道是干嘛的。。
<qiao> ima
<iMadper> bcao: 内存的错误校验
<qiao> iMadper: 不知道怎么去验证这个玩意～
<bcao> iMadper, 你怎么都懂，我刚想问 error detection and correction 是谁家媳妇来着
<iMadper> qiao: lol~ edac嘛, 就是校验有没有错, 有错, 就触发panic, 阻止包含错误的内核继续运行
<iMadper> bcao: 你练edac都能拼出来... nb
<qiao> iMadper: 我现在借了个机器。。我还不知道怎么去确定这个机器支持这个。。
<bcao> iMadper, 百度能
<iMadper> bcao: 赞一个
<iMadper> qiao: lol~ 我帮你看看
<qiao> iMadper:刚看开发给的文档上说，只有特殊的机器才支持这个。。
<iMadper> qiao: 开发是谁?
<qiao> iMadper:  Jiri
<iMadper> qiao: jiri olsa之类的那个人?
<iMadper> qiao: perf那个大哥?
<qiao> iMadper: 恩。
<iMadper> qiao: 跟你对应的开发, 都是大牛呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 人家是首席嘛
<iMadper> qiao: Prarit Jiri 三哥 dave young
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩, 是呀, 我这aqe比不了
<qiao> iMadper: 你妹的～ gun
<onlylove> 搬座位
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我的 cairo-dock卸载了，为什么还存在呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461437 我的 cairo-dock卸载了，为什么还存在呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2014-06-26 14:33
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 14.04 加入windows域。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461438 今天突然發現老方法Likewise無法安裝了， 原來參照網上的方法可以的：http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2013-09/89578.htm 請問14.04怎麼加入域？我夠菜的了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lto1234 — 2014-06-26 14:43
<freeflying> adam8157:  蛋蛋兼职干不
<adam8157> freeflying: 干啊, 好多年没兼职了
<jiero> 好。
<freeflying> jiero: 你好啥
<jiero> freeflying:  我还是算了。
<jiero> 还是先不去了。
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥兼职啊叔儿
<freeflying> happyaron: 移植
<happyaron> freeflying: 有我能干的吗
<freeflying> happyaron: wzssyqa的专长
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 出来
<happyaron> freeflying: 给你司干?
<freeflying> happyaron: 不是
<gebjgd> freeflying: 器官移植？
<freeflying> gebjgd: 哪里买咖啡机
<chenxiongfei> 有马尼拉的朋友吗
<adam8157> 推荐胶囊咖啡机
<chenxiongfei> 有仁兄在马尼拉吗
<adam8157> zhan: 今天只做了50个, 然后就下不去了
<gebjgd> freeflying: 你可以去tchibo
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我的是从amazon.de定的
<freeflying> gebjgd: wmf1000?
<gebjgd> freeflying: 你果然是土豪 上来就wmf
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我的是philips senseo
<gebjgd> freeflying: 50欧搞定
<gebjgd> 拜 freeflying 土豪
<freeflying> gebjgd: 这个不能磨豆吧
<freeflying> gebjgd: jura micro 1貌似比较靠谱
<freeflying> gebjgd: wmf1000是推荐给你的
<gebjgd> freeflying: 欧洲的超市都管你磨的
<gebjgd> freeflying: 没钱
<adam8157> 胶囊咖啡!
<freeflying> adam8157: 太贵
<freeflying> happyaron: 让 wzssyqa找我下
<gebjgd> adam8157: freeflying no no  有永久的过滤网
<gebjgd> adam8157: freeflying 直接放咖啡粉  无需买胶囊
<happyaron> freeflying: 晚上吧
<adam8157> gebjgd: 胶囊的口味好, 虽然看起来不够高大山
<adam8157> 高大上
<freeflying> happyaron: 几万的活，一个月内交
<gebjgd> adam8157: freeflying 给我父母买的也是  我只需要给他们寄好的tchibo咖啡就行了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 胶囊贵
<adam8157> gebjgd: 这倒是
<happyaron> freeflying: 好的
<adam8157> freeflying: happyaron 几万... 你俩又买啥
<freeflying> adam8157: 兼职
<freeflying> gebjgd: 巴黎哪里去买咖啡机呢
<adam8157> 被抢走了啊...
<freeflying> gebjgd: 上回去巴黎，在铁塔上吃了回晚饭，这回在河上吃回
<freeflying> adam8157: 移植的活，你看不上的
<adam8157> freeflying: 钱啊! 钱啊!
<freeflying> adam8157: 节操啊节操
<adam8157> freeflying: 穷, 不要节操
<freeflying> adam8157: 乖
<onlylove> adam8157: 别不要，最起码能卖几个铜板
<hoxily> 为什么Build cocos2d-x 需这么久？
<adam8157> hoxily: 浮点太多
<hoxily> http://cn.cocos2d-x.org/article/index?type=cocos2d-x&url=/doc/cocos-docs-master/manual/framework/native/v3/getting-started/how-to-run-cpp-tests-on-linux/en.md
<^k^> ⇪ t: Cocos2d-x文档 - 开发者文档 - Cocos引擎中文官网 | Cocos2d-x下载|文档|教程 | 永久开源免费的移动跨平台游戏引擎
<hoxily> 竟然只提供了deb系的自动脚本。其他系得自己解决依赖库。
 * adam8157 debian赛高
<nyfair> 多久？
<nyfair> 看看我这个多久 https://build.opensuse.org/package/show/home:nyfair/riptools
<hoxily> 用gentoo的人好勇敢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • wubi 安装的 ubuntu14.04 如何卸载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461439 我在window7下用wubi安装的ubuntu14.04 装完后发现和之前的版本情况不太一样。 ubuntu会自己占两个分区，window下看不到，但是可以用磁盘管理查看到，但这样的情况如果想要卸载就麻烦了，我试了下，直
<gebjgd> freeflying: 有钱人啊
<freeflying> gebjgd: 啥
<gebjgd> freeflying: 巴黎吃饭
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我记得我去巴黎的时候 天天吃的批萨
<freeflying> gebjgd: 巴黎人不都得吃饭呢吗
<freeflying> gebjgd: 我还吃过必胜客呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 其实我关心的是巴黎人舍不得吃饭，吃啥
<happyaron> freeflying: 让 wzssyqa 打你哪个电话
<freeflying> happyaron: 185的
<hoxily> 编译完成。开心
<gebjgd> freeflying: 必胜客？！  有钱人
<gebjgd> freeflying: 必胜客一次至少15欧
<gebjgd> hoxily: 不改代码的编译是在浪费时间和生命
<adam8157> happyaron: wzssyqa 打土豪
<happyaron> adam8157: 要打
<huntxu> 家裏陽台長了好大一個蘑菇不知道能不能吃。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<huntxu> 真的好大一個，可以煮一碗湯那麽大
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 小心中毒...
<huntxu> 沒有顏色的，就黑白灰，不是說有毒的一般都有顏色麽
<adam8157> huntxu: "一般"
<onlylove> 蘑菇，阳台……
<happyaron> huntxu: 你还是别吃了
<freeflying>  huntxu 尝试下啊
<freeflying> lol
<hoxily> gebjgd: 以后会有机会改代码的。
<gebjgd> hoxily: 年轻人要执政朝夕
<huntxu> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BrClnnrIAAAPksi.jpg
<huntxu> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BrClpsfIEAAAmSj.jpg
<huntxu> 長得真的像可以吃的嘛
<freeflying> adam8157: 听说贵司又走了名老员工啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我都不知道
<adam8157> freeflying: 谁啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 等他自己宣布吧
 * jiero 自己又傻了。
<zhan> adam8157: 你这么搞要不了多久腹肌就能吓死人了
<adam8157> zhan: 有肥肉啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 肥肉當
<adam8157> zhan: 前几天照了张胸肌腹肌的照片, 只露了四块+两个半块腹肌, 因为下头那两块有肥肉...
<kebab_> nyfair: 昨天Google I/O 上面有人来嘘演讲的， 2h33- 2h40 之间  :P
<kebab_> nyfair: 错了 2h27
<zhan> adam8157: 要降体脂，哈哈
<zhan> adam8157: 不是没有腹肌，只是被肥肉遮住了
<adam8157> zhan: 所以是隐约六块, 摸起来手感还是不错的 XDD
<zhan> adam8157: 接着需要去找个喜欢摸的妹子。。。
<jiero> adam8157:  o
<adam8157> jiero: ?
<jiero> adam8157:  为了妹子摸。
<adam8157> jiero: no, for being better.
<zhan> for “妹子摸”
<zhan> 难不成成天自摸？
<jiero> zhan:  adam8157 是认真的，自爱，
<jiero> zhan:  你也该用肌肉了
<jiero> adam8157:  当妈妈
<adam8157> jiero: 乖
<jiero> adam8157:  ip 暴露了
<adam8157> jiero: 没事儿
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈妈，昨天我送妹子一本书， http://item.jd.com/10368651.html
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 《怀斯曼生存手册2：强身手册（最新版）》([英]约翰·怀斯曼（John Wiseman）)【摘要 书评 试读】- 京东图书 价格:11.60
<adam8157> 0_0
<zhan> 你这送的啥书啊
<zhan> 送点 1Q84 啊啥的
<zhan> 多好
<jiero> zhan adam8157 有什么送什么。
<jiero> zhan adam8157 我觉得挺好玩的书
<jiero> 而且我希望她身体健康 :)
<zhan> 送当壕刚看完的《霍乱时期的爱情》也好啊
<jiero> zhan: 哦。我觉得小说她看得比我多多了。我没法送那些呢。
<zhan> 那送古典
<jiero> zhan:  kindle 也送了，古典傻傻的 :）
<jiero> zhan:  我一般送别人想不到的东西。
<zhan> 还送了 kindle 啊，不错
<jiero> zhan: 好玩。
<jiero> zhan:  不过是最不适合女孩的版本 :)
<zhan> DX？
<jiero> zhan:  keyboard
<jiero> zhan:  DX 比 keyboard好啊
 * zhan 有个 K3， 好久没打开了
<jiero> zhan:  k3可以听音乐，这点还好啦
<jiero> zhan: 问题是 k3 系统她不太会用。
<zhan> 超大的 MP3
 * adam8157 持续在看kindle touch
<zhan> 不是不会用，是长一张大脸不能触摸，有点反直觉
 * iMadper 持续在用nook3
 * huntxu 床頭兩部kpw
 * happyaron 持续不看书
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 壕
 * zhan 准备再弄出来看看，最近都有 ipad mini 看 epub 或 pdf
<iMadper> happyaron: 来, 看寻秦记
<jiero> 走在壕的道路上
<huntxu> happyaron: 來，看金鱗
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 好吧后来一直看纸版的路过。
<zhan> 可以看啥《觉后禅》之类的吧。 happyaron
<jiero> happyaron: 说明你是壕啊
<gebjgd> jiero: 用k3听音乐  不蛋疼？
<jiero> gebjgd: 不疼
<happyaron> zhan: 没……
<happyaron> jiero: 图书馆的……
<jiero> gebjgd: 多么简单明了。按键盘就出声音
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2ozyIJOECAACQdJYe8JMAALrKQPtjSkAAJCM128.jpg 雷人的超载,让驴子咋活啊
 * adam8157 困, 浑身无力
<happyaron> adam8157: 下班
<happyaron> adam8157: 我下班了
<happyaron> 嗯，就这样。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 驱动安装时提示缺少依赖 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461444 我在安装佳能打印机的专用驱动 提示缺少依赖 依赖于 libtiff4 但我系统提示 依赖于 libtiff4-dev已经安装，这两个是一样的吗？ 请指教这个依赖依赖于 libtiff4怎么安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 wayoca — 2014-06-26 1
<^k^>  ─> 7:29
<freeflying> happyaron: 我司的cdn一个月不到就要搞好，贵司的5年都解决不了这个问题
<freeflying> adam8157: ^^
<happyaron> freeflying: 你司有钱啊。
<adam8157> freeflying: 你司有钱啊.
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司更有钱啊 adam8157
<happyaron> freeflying: 没钱，也不赚钱。
<onlylove> happyaron: ssh -X和xhost有啥区别？
<happyaron> onlylove: 没用过xhost
<casparant> iMadper: hello
<iMadper> casparant: Hi!
<huntxu> casparant: Hi!
<iMadper> casparant: good to see you!
<casparant> iMadper: 明天回办公室逛逛，招待不？
<huntxu> casparant: good to see you!
<iMadper> casparant: 应该可以
<casparant> huntxu: 你复读机啊
<huntxu> casparant: 应该可以
<casparant> iMadper: 妥了
<casparant> huntxu: 复读机你嚎
<iMadper> casparant: 几点?
<huntxu> casparant: 你才復讀機呢，你全小區都復讀機
<casparant> iMadper: 早上
<huntxu> #衣錦還鄉
<iMadper> casparant: 稍微精确点儿?
<huntxu> 還要回去打擊以前的小夥伴
<huntxu> 太過分了 casparant
<casparant> iMadper: 11点左右吧
<iMadper> casparant: 行
<iMadper> casparant: 叫上 qiao?
<adam8157> iMadper: 没发现两封信有什么差别
<adam8157> iMadper: 你还能回办公室?
<iMadper> adam8157: 新合同????
<iMadper> adam8157: casparant 要请客, 我能不去?
<adam8157> iMadper: moving plan mails
<iMadper> adam8157: 嘘.
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦.
<adam8157> casparant: 吃啥?
<iMadper> adam8157: 真势力! 你看我, 不管 casparant 请吃啥, 我都去
<adam8157> ...
 * iMadper <- 模范吃货
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于ubuntu14.04自带的gmail和amazon http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461445 gmail和amazon打不开阿，特别是gmail，刚开始打开后ubunut直接死机了。。。这是什么原因呢？有人遇到并解决这样的问题么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 triplec — 2014-06-26 17:41
 * casparant 难道不是你们请我吃么
 * adam8157 不敢去了
<nyfair> 啊啊啊，好麻烦
<nyfair> adam8157: 求翻墙工具
<huntxu> 牛牛居然被翻牆工具打倒
<huntxu> 不是有公司vpn麽
<adam8157> nyfair: 你是要jp的吧...
<nyfair> adam8157: 现在随便哪里都好
<adam8157> nyfair: 你平时竟然不翻墙...
<nyfair> huntxu: 那个总有挂掉的时候
<adam8157> nyfair: 窝在用shadowsocks
<huntxu> nyfair: 屌老板一頓
<nyfair> adam8157: 求server
<huntxu> nyfair: 讓他修好
<nyfair> adam8157: 或者教我怎么自己弄个server
<happyaron> 牛牛要把老板灭掉
<maplebeats> onlylove: hive为什么要用hosts
<huntxu> adam8157: shadowsocks是套在別的什麽上面的麽，還是直接能用啊，我到現在都沒明白。。。
<happyaron> 不得有多个备份么
<adam8157> nyfair:
<maplebeats> onlylove: hadoop
<adam8157> nyfair: https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=132263d4b074
<palomino|working> 直接用 huntxu
<maplebeats> 谁能告诉我为什么hadoop居然会要求别人使用hostname
<huntxu> palomino|working: 那我往別的機器的東西為什麽要發到服務器那裏
<palomino|working> 客户端和服务端各运行一个东西 huntxu
<palomino|working> 然后客户端这边会起一个socks代理 huntxu
<palomino|working> 你连到这个socks,数据会加密转发给服务端
<huntxu> palomino|working: 就是把你的東西轉出去然後再轉回來哦
<nyfair> adam8157: 怎么用，这link直接重定向到digitalocean.com了
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* SSD Cloud Server, VPS Server, Simple Cloud Hosting | DigitalOcean (@ digitalocean.com)
<palomino|working> 是 huntxu
<huntxu> palomino|working: 那ssh啥的能用不
<adam8157> nyfair: 对 这是我的推荐链接 [shy]
<palomino|working> ssh做socks代理? huntxu
<palomino|working> 能用,但是跟shadowsocks比有个大问题 huntxu
<huntxu> palomino|working: 不是，我ssh連到本地那個代理
<nyfair> adam8157: 5美刀，好贵
<palomino|working> 本地是个socks代理,不是ssh服务器呀
<adam8157> nyfair: 你个土壕
<huntxu> palomino|working: 這樣子不是等于我在所有需要翻的地方都得配置一下proxy。。。
<palomino|working> 是啊 huntxu
<huntxu> palomino|working: 殘念。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不知道
<nyfair> 那个帽帽的openshit能用么？
 * huntxu 繼續堅持vpn+chnroutes
<huntxu> palomino|working: 路由到國外的全翻了
 * happyaron 的split route还没搞
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不会是做这个集群的人自己都没有搭过上千台Server的集群吧
<adam8157> 代理完爆vpn, 不会老掉线... 而且灵活多了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 如果搭过绝对不会用这么脑残吧
<huntxu> happyaron: 都讓乃照著做一次了。。。
<palomino|working> 额,手机上的shadowsocks也这样 huntxu
<palomino|working> 能设置国外的走代理,国内的不走
<onlylove> maplebeats: 应该不会，应该是switch的问题
<huntxu> adam8157: 我的vpn就沒斷過啊
<onlylove> 谁有chrome的rpm包来个……
<onlylove> 跳墙太累
<huntxu> palomino|working: 自動？本地那個socks代理會分辨是不是出國，不是的話扔回本地？
<adam8157> nyfair: pm你了
<palomino|working> pc上的貌似不会.. huntxu
<maplebeats> onlylove: switch有啥瓿
<palomino|working> android的会 huntxu
<huntxu> palomino|working: 嗷
<maplebeats> onlylove: 有什么问题
<huntxu> palomino|working: 我等有空試試
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那是个很微妙的东西，有个dhcp name和hostname
<huntxu> palomino|working: 我的問題是不喜歡到處設置代理，麻煩得要死
<palomino|working> lol huntxu
<huntxu> palomino|working: 像現在我wget國外的東西也用代理不用指定額外參數挺好。。。
<palomino|working> :D
<huntxu> 不過手機就不好了，沒chnroute用
<huntxu> sigh
 * adam8157 不开心 闪人
<zhan> 。。。
<palomino|working> 手机就shadowsocks吧
<huntxu> zhan: 占叔最近哪裏發財啊
<zhan> 。。。
<huntxu> palomino|working: 得裝app吧？
<palomino|working> 是的
<huntxu> 我用原生的pptp =.=
<palomino|working> 有个叫'影梭'的
<zhan> 大肥镇浪费光阴呢
<palomino|working> pptp不是早被xx了么?_?
<palomino|working> 我很早以前就只能用l2tp了
<nyfair> 鄙视adam推销vps
<huntxu> 沒有啊，一直可以用啊pptp
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> 难道是天津联通的限制
<huntxu> 北京聯通我開著3G也能pptp
<nyfair> 继续敲碗求免费代理
<palomino|working> 这.. huntxu
<palomino|working> 我这早就不行了,只能l2tp
<huntxu> nyfair: 百度個在線代理哈哈
<huntxu> 等pptp壞了就用l2tp，再不行再說
<huntxu> lol
<huntxu> 反正現在電腦手機都是pptp
<nyfair> https://github.com/mrluanma/shadowsocks-heroku
<nyfair> 这个行么
<^k^> ⇪ ti: mrluanma/shadowsocks-heroku · GitHub
<onlylove> 我都快疯啦，NND要用chrome浏览器，这件天google的速度大家都明白
<huntxu> onlylove: 你幹嘛非得chrome
<onlylove> huntxu: 我说了不算啊
<palomino|working> ...mr乱码?乱马? nyfair
<onlylove> huntxu: 不光要chrome还要rhel6.5
<palomino|working> chrome+switchy sharp+shadowsocks吧...
<onlylove> huntxu: 我早知道这么折腾，应该选fedora20
<xiao106347> 可以灌水么？
<zhan> 还敢灌水？
<xiao106347> what？
<huntxu> onlylove: 找個速度快點的epel源沒有chrome麽
<onlylove> huntxu: 我要是有办法，我就不至于这样
<huntxu> 。。。
<xiao106347> chrome用它自己的源吧
<onlylove> xiao106347: 不是源的问题，是墙的问题！
<xiao106347> 下载不了软件？
<xiao106347> http://dl.google.com
<onlylove> xiao106347: 15K的速度，你逗我呢
<xiao106347> 这样呀
<onlylove> xiao106347: 这点破东西，下载一个小时？
<xiao106347> 我昨天用github 只有4k/s
<onlylove> 谁知道哪个fedora源里面有chrome啊
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • [转]Linux之中MS Access MDB到MYSQL的转换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461448 MS Access MDB to MYSQL Conversion on Linux: 文章来源：http://www.opengurukul.com/vlc/mod/page/view.php?id=2675 Install package mdbtools that has mdb-schema and mdb-export, 工具下载（软件中心亦有）: http://mdbtools.sourceforge.net/ The mdb-sc
<^k^>  ─> hema can be use to see schema. The mdb-tables can be used to see tables in it /usr/bin/mdb-array /usr/bin/mdb-export /usr/bin/mdb-header /usr/bin/mdb-hexdump /usr/bin/mdb- …
<nyfair> http://rj.baidu.com/soft/detail/14744.html
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 谷歌浏览器下载__百度软件中心
<xiao106347> chrome不都没有么
<onlylove> xiao106347: 你觉得百度会给你提供rpm?
<onlylove> xiao106347: 你就那么高估度娘的智商？
<nyfair> onlylove: 会
<onlylove> nyfair: 上干货！
<xiao106347> 百度是不会的
<onlylove> nyfair: 度娘会给你个exe格式的度娘下载器，然后用那个下载
<xiao106347> 官网呀
<xiao106347> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/
<onlylove> 我就在从官网下好么
<xiao106347> 那怎么了
<nyfair> xiao106347: g婊官网直接滚蛋
<onlylove> xiao106347: 和你说了，15K，现在更好了8K
<xiao106347> 不是吧，我刚刚还打开了来着
<onlylove> xiao106347: 你在哪啊
<xiao106347> 原来这样
<nyfair> http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<^k^> ⇪ ti: google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb_百度搜索
<xiao106347> 浙江呀
<huntxu> onlylove: 你用axel還是wget
<onlylove> xiao106347: 搞个64的rpm给我
<onlylove> huntxu: 我在试试
<huntxu> axel開多線程會好點
<xiao106347> 我找找看
<onlylove> huntxu: 我还是习惯wget……
<onlylove>  那个oyksoft的敢不敢下载啊……
<xiao106347> it's here
<xiao106347> https://linuxtoy.org/archives/google-chrome-rpm.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Google 提供 Chrome 的 RPM 源 — LinuxTOY
<onlylove> 擦，不玩了，让他后台下去吧
<onlylove> xiao106347: 亲，看好了源的地址，dl.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Chrome Browser (@ google.com)
<xiao106347> [google64]
<xiao106347> name=Google - x86_64
<xiao106347> baseurl=http://dl.google.com/linux/rpm/stable/x86_64
<xiao106347> enabled=1
<xiao106347> gpgcheck=1
<xiao106347> gpgkey=https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub
<^k^> ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://dl.google.com/linux/rpm/stable/x86_64 -- unhandled responsein get head
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://dl.google.com/linux/rpm/stable/x86_64 -- unhandled responsein get body
<onlylove> xiao106347: 这年头和google有关的一切都和谐
<xiao106347> 那个地址是教程地址
<xiao106347> 你不愿看我直接贴出来吧
<onlylove> xiao106347: 我说了dl.google.com
<onlylove> xiao106347: 那个我早看过了
<xiao106347> google64]
<xiao106347> name=Google - x86_64
<xiao106347> baseurl=http://dl.google.com/linux/rpm/stable/x86_64
<xiao106347> enabled=1
<xiao106347> gpgcheck=1
<xiao106347> gpgkey=https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://dl.google.com/linux/rpm/stable/x86_64 -- unhandled responsein get body
<onlylove> xiao106347: 我在这个频道提问，肯定能看过的都看了
<^k^> ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://dl.google.com/linux/rpm/stable/x86_64 -- unhandled responsein get head
<onlylove> xiao106347: 别说中文，英文的我都翻烂了
<onlylove> xiao106347: 有源没速度
<xiao106347> 这个源也不行
<xiao106347> https://dl.google.com/tag/s/appguid%3D%7B8A69D345-D564-463C-AFF1-A69D9E530F96%7D%26iid%3D%7B77C7D428-BF7B-892D-F836-EC8A8E6812C9%7D%26lang%3Den%26browser%3D3%26usagestats%3D0%26appname%3DGoogle%2520Chrome%26needsadmin%3Dprefers/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_x86_64.rpm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 长度=56.16 MiB ; type=application/x-redhat-package-manager
<onlylove> 现在1.73了
<xiao106347> 你试试我刚发的这个
<onlylove> xiao106347: 3k
 * zhan 不厚道的笑了
<xiao106347> 我挂goagent速度有100多k
<onlylove> xiao106347: 我不敢挂，这是公司网
<onlylove> zhan: 站站叔下好了给弄个度娘网盘如何
<nyfair> onlylove: 笨，直接度娘离线秒传
<onlylove> nyfair: 额……没想到……
<xiao106347> 我还有两分钟下好了
<xiao106347> 传给你吧
<zhan> 是啊。。。
<zhan> 之前我还想说度娘离线的，忘掉了
<nyfair> xiao106347: 度娘1秒钟就下完了，我就看到37% 75% 100%
<onlylove> xiao106347: 不用了，我找度娘去了
<nyfair> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1o62W1Rk
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 百度云 网盘-链接不存在
<xiao106347> 奥
<nyfair> 。。。
<nyfair> 此链接分享内容可能因为涉及侵权、色情、反动、低俗等信息，无法访问!
<nyfair> 机智的度娘
<nyfair> 我改个名字
<zhan> 真是一秒
<nyfair> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1i3eKhW5
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 好好学习.rpm_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<nyfair> 度娘居然会翻墙，这不科学
<zhan> 。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 分享不存在或已取消
<onlylove> nyfair: 我自己下了
<nyfair> 。。。你说你自己下了我就删了
<huntxu> 。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 度娘必须会，有度娘日本
<onlylove> 擦，我觉得问题在我公司的破网
<nyfair> onlylove: 度娘盘也下不动？
<onlylove> nyfair: 还好，十分钟
<onlylove> nyfair: 我下载东西一般的50K
<onlylove> 私下里暗搓搓的想，我是不是换个地方上班
<nyfair> 还好，我这边下载20M以下的飞快，以上的20-100M半天，100M以上的永远别想
<nyfair> 速度是这样的2M 2M 1M 1M 500kb 500kb ...... 10kb 10kb
<onlylove> 这啥网络……
<zhan> wget -c 呢？
<nyfair> 没用
<nyfair> 唯一有用的是渣雷，后来不让装了
<onlylove> zhan: 你就算-c，也是几K
<nyfair> 什么qq旋风，idm，都是垃圾
<onlylove> nyfair: 我在想，你要下载系统的iso的话
<onlylove> nyfair: 岂不是没法下载了
<onlylove> nyfair: 如果系统超过100M的更新咋办
<nyfair> 有windows update公司服务器
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 你们的IT是不是觉得超过100M的都是小电影
 * nyfair ...
<onlylove> 哇擦，度娘盘不动了闹哪样
<nyfair> 哈哈哈哈
<nyfair> onlylove: 陪我玩网游
<onlylove> nyfair: 你玩啥游戏
<nyfair> onlylove: 随便啥
<onlylove> nyfair: ……
<nyfair> onlylove: 反正就是聊天工具
<nyfair> http://www.mirrorwar.jp/teaser/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ ティザーサイト | MIRROR WAR
<onlylove> nyfair: 我最近啥都不玩了，太困
<onlylove> nyfair: 剑三的账号都托管了
<huntxu> nyfair: 你找個中文的
<huntxu> 再陪你玩
<huntxu> 哈哈
<nyfair> http://konachan.com/image/864ab34ff7b474d93819cf5d163f6f47/Konachan.com%20-%209457%20iwakura_lain%20serial_experiments_lain.jpg
<nyfair> 这段程序执行出来什么效果？
<zhan> 。。。
<zhan> 缩进呢
<onlylove> 其实我关心的是是不是要stdio.h
<onlylove> include呢
<zhan> 有 cin cout
<zhan> 还有 iostream 和 namespace std 呢
<nyfair> 麻蛋，你们没人吐槽这是lainme的本尊么
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 32位和64位对硬件需求是否一样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461450 想在一台比较老的电脑（07或08年的笔记本）上装ubuntu，能装64位的14.04吗？还是装32位的保险一点？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2014-06-26 18:48
<zhan> 啊？
<October21> 论坛的图片
<nyfair> 好无聊
<onlylove> 好不容易搞下来，发现默认没装libstdc++，redhat这闹毛线啊
<onlylove> 下班
<nyfair> 轮子在哪里，民逗在哪里，快给我翻墙工具
<tcstory> 有谁用的是eric 5 吗？
<tcstory> 安装eric 5好像用到qt，我去qt官网看了一下，好像qt是收费的
<iLucky> ipc听歌效果怎么样？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  19:25
<zhan> qt 收不收费和你用不用 eric 有啥关系啊
<gebjgd> iLucky: ipc是什么
<gebjgd> tcstory: 给你用eric 5一毛钱关系都没有
<iLucky> gebjgd: ipod classic
<tcstory> gebjgd: 什么意思
<gebjgd> tcstory: 和qt有什么关系
<gebjgd> iLucky: 不碰苹果的东西
<tcstory> gebjgd: 你用过eric 5 吗？
<tcstory> gebjgd: 官网上明明说需要到
<gebjgd> tcstory: 直接vim
<tcstory> To be able to run eric5 you should have the following installed:      Python 3.1.0 or better     Qt 4.6.0 or better (from Digia)     PyQt 4.8.0 or better (from Riverbank)     QScintilla 2.6.0 or better (from Riverbank)
<tcstory> 有病啊？？
<tcstory> 放着好好的ide不用我去用一个功能凑合的vim？
<gebjgd> tcstory: 这是口味问题
<gebjgd> tcstory: 直接上qt就行了
<tcstory> gebjgd: 我怕你了
<gebjgd> tcstory: 有什么问题
<StarBrilliant> 为什么认为Vim不是IDE呢？
<tcstory> StarBrilliant: vim 再怎么配置，也只能是一个功能凑合的ide。你觉得呢？
<gebjgd> 这是品味口味问题  无须讨论
<zhan> eric 是写啥的 ide 来着
<October21> z
<October21> zhan: python
<October21> tcstory: 你没仔细看qt的协议吧？
<tcstory> October21:eric 官网给出的qt的下载地址是digia的，
<tcstory> October21: digia显示的是enterprise 的 qt，是不是有一个免费的qt》
<October21> tcstory: qt的免费是有条件的
<tcstory> October21: 啥条件？
<October21> 商业应用是收费的
<tcstory> October21: 哦
<tcstory> 但是digia 的官网只给出了enterprise的qt下载地址，没有别的版本 了
<October21> 免费的应该不只一个版本
<October21> tcstory: 你不会换个？
<tcstory> http://qt-project.org/downloads#qt-other
<^k^> ⇪ t: Download Qt | Qt Project
<October21> 干嘛去编译
<tcstory> 这个网址有一个免费的
<tcstory> 但是我不懂这两个是不是同样的qt
<zhan> 我觉得吧，用一个 qt 的库而已，你去下 qt 作甚？
<October21> 这得你自己判断了
<October21> 我没装qt支持
<October21> zhan: +1
<StarBrilliant> tcstory: 你一定没有好好学过Vim
<tcstory> zhan: eric 5的官网要求用到qt
<zhan> vim 啥的都是基于 X 的，你没去下 X 源码啊
<October21> StarBrilliant: 不要引发圣战嘛
<tcstory> StarBrilliant: 我用过vim写过一点c语言，
<StarBrilliant> tcstory: 一点不算
<tcstory> StarBrilliant: 想用vim写python，但是觉得功能才凑合
<October21> zhan: 他的意思是eric5 依赖最新的qt5吧？
<tcstory> 不是
<StarBrilliant> tcstory: 我都没有资格说Vim
<zhan> 不说了，还是找不到重点
<StarBrilliant> October21: 我没有提到Emacs好吧？！
<tcstory> To be able to run eric5 you should have the following installed:      Python 3.1.0 or better     Qt 4.6.0 or better (from Digia)     PyQt 4.8.0 or better (from Riverbank)     QScintilla 2.6.0 or better (from Riverbank)
<StarBrilliant> tcstory: 我没有学够Vim，我就不说Vim好还是坏
<October21> tcstory: 什么发行版？
<tcstory> October21: ubuntu
<tcstory> October21: 其实是deepin 2014
<October21> 自己看看你的qt版本是否>=4.6.0
<October21> 如果满足即可，没必要单独装
<October21> 默认应该有qt
<tcstory> October21: 怎么看qt版本？
<tcstory> October21: 我都不懂deepin有没有安装qt
<October21> tcstory: debian 7 stable 都 4.8.2 了
<October21> 你还折腾啥？
<tcstory> October21: 怎么看？
<tcstory> October21: 我不懂怎么看有没有安装qt
 * zhan 觉得 emacs + elpy 写 python 已经非常非常好了
<tcstory> +++-===============================-====================-====================-====================================================================
<tcstory> un  qt-default                      <none>               <none>               (no description available)
<tcstory> un  qt4-default                     <none>               <none>               (no description available)
<tcstory> un  qt4-designer                    <none>               <none>               (no description available)
<tcstory> un  qt4-dev-tools                   <none>               <none>               (no description available)
<tcstory> un  qt4-linguist-tools              <none>               <none>               (no description available)
<^k^> tcstory:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<October21> tcstory: 不要乱来？
<tcstory> October21: 乱来什么？
<October21> tcstory: apt-cache policy libqtcore4
<October21> 自己看看
<October21> Qt 4 core module
<October21> tcstory: 什么情况？
<tcstory> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7705468/
<tcstory> October21: 好像确实没有安装qt
<tcstory> October21: 我输入 了你给的命令，好像可用的是qt4.8 对吗？
<tcstory> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7705477/
<October21> ii不是安装了吗？
<October21> 只是开发包没装
<zhan> 。。。
<StarBrilliant> ...
<StarBrilliant> Ubuntu把包分成开发包就是恶心
 * zhan 无语了，你把 eric 下回来先运行一下，有啥问题再说
<StarBrilliant> Arch和Gentoo表示没这回事
<October21> StarBrilliant: debian就是这样啊
 * zhan 赞度娘离线啊。
<StarBrilliant> 对
<tcstory> October21: 饿
<tcstory> 安装的不是qt5吗？
<StarBrilliant> 度娘离线以前下国外服务器很慢，现在加快了，久快
<StarBrilliant> 度娘离线以前下国外服务器很慢，现在加快了，飞快
<tcstory> 我贴出来的东西不是显示qt4没有安装吗
<October21> tcstory: 你连qt5都有，还折腾毛线
<tcstory> October21: 问题是qt4没有啊
<October21> tcstory: 你先试试，看看依赖满足没？
<zhan> StarBrilliant: 找本电子书，然后弄半天，下了一个 torrent 回来了，度娘网盘一放，一秒钟就下好了。。。
<October21> tcstory: 在在终端看看
<October21> StarBrilliant: 这样用高级了
<tcstory> October21: 这个是eric 5的readme文件
<tcstory> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7705494/
<tcstory> 我还是先安装qt4 了
 * zhan 先不厚道的笑一下
<StarBrilliant> zhan: 找了一个番号，然后弄半天，下了一个magnet回来了，度娘网盘一放，一秒钟就下好了。还能在线看。
<zhan> 。。。
<zhan> 你行
<October21> tcstory: 你不能先看看qt5能用不？
<StarBrilliant> October21: 是的，但是会让你不知道自己缺什么包
<zhan> 不是在净网么。
<StarBrilliant> zhan: 有技巧
<tcstory> October21: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。正在下载qt4.。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<October21> tcstory: 我就祝你好运了，我还是推荐你自己试试，不然弄坏了系统的qt4
<zhan> 这娃听不明白人话
<October21> 我就呵呵了
<tcstory> October21: 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<tcstory> October21: 问题是我的系统没有安装qt4吧？
<tcstory> October21: 都没有安装qc4怎么会弄坏系统的qt4呢？
 * zhan 貌似编译 qt 很好玩的
<October21> zhan: 你好坏哦
 * October21 吃饭……
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎样将windows7激活并且与ubuntu并存 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461451 原来安装的是ubuntu，windows xp双系统，前两天安装了windows7，现在系统中有三个操作系统，ubuntu，windows xp，windows7。现在开机会有选项提示进入windows7或windows xp系统，但是无法进入ubuntu。我在网上
<^k^>  ─> 看到有回复grub的方法，但是我看到有很多提到破解了windows7激活后，就破坏了grub,请问现在有没有完美的解决方案能够同时存在ubu …
<riniuge> 用什么来同步邮箱联系人
<liuming> HI 大家好
<evelyn_> 请问有谁知道 ubuntu 12.04 忘记密码，只能以访客身份登录
<evelyn_> 怎么办
<evelyn_> 网上查找了各种办法
<evelyn_> 都不好用
<onlylove> 论坛连不上了，发生了什么！
<liuming> 不知道什么情况
<wlemuel> liuming: ?????????
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 跪求帮助！！跪求帮助！！！shell脚本有一行无法执行。求大神~困扰2天了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461453 问题是这样的 我通过php的system()函数 来调用shell命令 shell脚本如下： #!/bin/sh mkdir "/var/www/111111" #为了测试php能不能调用 sudo svn update /var/www/svn/svn1 #我要同步svn服务
<gebjgd> chroot完事
<roylez> 德国佬还会chroot啊
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 是不是Linux对PCI-E的SSD的支持不好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461455 我的笔记本是sony pro 13 基本硬件是 intel i7 4500U（带HD4400核芯显卡） 8G内存，128G PCI-E的SSD。 最近10天，我试过在移动硬盘（USB3.0的移动硬盘盒+256G SSD）和硬盘(128G PCI-E的SSD)上安装fedora和Kubuntu无
<gebjgd> roylez: 闹玩呢  现在我是上游了
<gebjgd> roylez: chroot是个人都会好不好 小白看1天文档就知道
<roylez> gebjgd: 德国佬不是人好不好
<gebjgd> roylez: 是神？
<roylez> gebjgd: ee是神，德国佬是渣渣
<tcstory> 哥哥们
<tcstory> 懂python 的吱一声
<tcstory> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3129442318
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 额。python3配置 sip pyqt4 出错了_linux吧_百度贴吧
<smallzhan> 啥
<tcstory> 啥》？
 * smallzhan 这是之前装 eric 的那娃？
<maivel> tcstory: python2 3 pyqt包单独的
<tcstory> maivel: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<tcstory> maivel: 你看一下我帖子里面用到的安装命令对不对
<maivel> tcstory: tcstory 安装报错了么？
<tcstory> maivel: 没有任何报错
<tcstory> maivel: 是不是python3不支持sip？
<maivel> tcstory: python3的pyqt 叫什么不清楚 试试install python3-pyqt4 或者install python-pyqt4
<tcstory> maivel: 我试试
<tcstory> maivel: 谢谢哥哥
<tcstory> maivel: 真的成功了 执行这个命令 sudo apt-get install python3-pyqt4
<tcstory> maivel: sip  和pyqt4都可以导入了
<tcstory> maivel: 但是还是少一点东西
<tcstory> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7706188/
<maivel> tcstory: 直接源里没有eric么？
<tcstory> maivel: 。。。。。。。。。。之前我没注意
<tcstory> maivel: 我没想到从源里面下载，但是现在遇到了问题，还是先解决这个问题算了
<maivel> tcstory: 这是依赖的包 直接装源里的多方便 都一起装了
<tcstory> maivel: 恩，我真是蛋疼了，现在遇到这个问题，是学习的好机会，我不想错过
 * smallzhan 这能学习啥
<freeflying> 送电影票
<freeflying> 有要的不
<October21> 什么好事啊
<tcstory> maivel: 安装这个就可以了
<tcstory> sudo apt-get install python3-pyqt4.qsci
<smallzhan> 月底不用就过期了吧 freeflying
<freeflying> smallzhan: 是撒
<tcstory> 安装成功  oh yeah
<badegg> 请问下：iwconfig wlan0 key这个
<badegg> 为啥我输入命令：iwconfig wlan0 key s:MyPassWord
<badegg> 但是却提示错误呢？
<badegg> 说无效的参数
<tcstory> maivel: 源里面的eric 的版本好像是Version: 4.5.18-1，我安装但是5.5.4
<tcstory> 版本差距好大
 * cherrot sleepy
<gebjgd> #gdata
<gebjgd> knownbad: 见到光标了么
<knownbad> 没但有鼠标。
<imtxc> 早
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-27
<sulit_> sulit /MSG ChanServ  identify 127028
<sulit_> sulit /MSG ChanServ  identify 12
<sulit_>  /MSG ChanServ  identify 127028
<sulit_> 我的密码输到频道里了
<sulit_> 我逗逼了
 * sulit 早
<imtxc> 好简单的密码
<sulit> 你看到是　什么？
<sulit> imtxc: 你看到的是什么？
<sulit> imtxc: 欢迎大家登录我的ｉ昵称
<hoxily> sulit: 早。我上次也把密码输到channel里了。
<hoxily> sulit: 避免的办法有只在server buffer里输密码验证msg命令。
<sulit> hoxily: 然后呢？
<hoxily> sulit: 你可以试试在server buffer里打字并回车看看。
<sulit> hoxily: 这个自己设置，还是自己检查？
<hoxily> 09:07:31 freenode =!= | irc: this buffer is not a channel!
<hoxily> weechat会提示
<hoxily> 但是斜杠开头的命令可以正常使用。
<sulit> 好吧
<sulit> 你怎么也这么早？
<hoxily> 天气热了就睡不着了。
<sulit> 好吧，这几天是挺热的
<sulit> 我得下了
<sulit> 上班了
<sulit> ８８
<sulit> ／ｑｕｉｔ
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
 * jiero 拜拜 疼祖
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • Ubuntu 14.10 alpha 1 flavors发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461458 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/relea ... 0/alpha-1/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/relea ... 0/alpha-1/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/r ... 0/alpha-1/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/ ... 0/alpha-1/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubu
<^k^>  ─> ntu.org.cn/
<onlylove> maplebeats: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40100
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google用Cloud Dataflow替代MapReduce
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40098
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美物理学家建议造高墙挡住龙卷风
<huntxu> tenzu: 磚家你好
<tenzu> huntxu: 你有感情问题么?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 窗口长时间不动会导致 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461459 用 14.04 也有一段时间了, 遇到了个小问题. 我发现 桌面的窗口长时间不动的话 整个 窗口都会变黑, 只有最大化或调整下窗口的大小就会显示出原来的内容. 不知道大家也是不是和我一样, 怎么解决呢? 我没有用
<^k^>  ─> compiz开特效 环境: Linux gentoo 3.13.0-27-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 18:06:16 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux X Window: unity, 14.04默认 显卡驱动 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • “启动管理器”怎么使用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461460 我在dash里找到“启动管理器”，但是点击后没有任何反应，怎么使用“启动管理器”？ 上述问题的由来是12.04LTS安装后，电脑启动时数字小键盘无法自动打开， 在askubuntu搜索到下面答案： Code: sudo apt-get
<onlylove> 我这是又要编译gcc的节奏么
<onlylove> 我恨google,用那么新的库作甚
<zhan> 你干啥啊
<onlylove> zhan: 安装chrome
<zhan> 依赖新的 stdc 库啊
<zhan> 找个静态的
<onlylove> zhan: 哪里找，你有么，给我个
<yunfan> onlylove: 想搞个 android one来用用 cc imtxc
<onlylove> yunfan: 那是咩？
<yunfan> onlylove: google这次io大会出的 低于100刀
<yunfan> 4.5屏 双sim 支持sd
<onlylove> 看起来不错
<eexp> onlylove: 自己做死。该
<zhan> 低配版么？
<onlylove> yunfan: 有libstdc++的库么
<onlylove> eexp: 毛叫自己作死
<zhan> eexp: 阿姨
<eexp> 编译gcc啊。。。
<eexp> zhan: 摸摸
<onlylove> eexp: 我需要一个新版的libstdc++.so.6
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不高cpp啊
<onlylove> eexp: 你有的话度娘盘来个
<onlylove> yunfan: 不不不，libstdc++.so.6
<eexp> 你找贱兔家族的
<onlylove> yunfan: 就这个东西
<eexp> 谁折腾这。以前 zhan 折腾
<zhan> 拿到了也未必能跑
 * zhan 早不折腾了
<eexp> 或者直接ln -sf假版本。lol
<gad-zllang> 额 ，问一下，irc所有频道都 会有Log?还是得有人记录才有。
<onlylove> zhan: 其实我觉得替换了rhel的库就是在作死 cc eexp
<iMadper> gad-zllang: 有人记录的才会有.
<tenzu> 你们讨论的问题都好高端
<eexp> gad-zllang: 啥聊天软件都有bot记录
<eexp> tenzu: 昨天准备去找你的
<iMadper> onlylove: 可以自己指定LD的路径.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不要全局替换rhel的东西.
<iMadper> onlylove: 死很惨.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我就弄个link
<eexp> iMadper: nnnd 欠我饭钱。
<onlylove> iMadper: 或者直接改那个libconf
<zhan> onlylove: 你还是放到本地用
<October21> $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<iMadper> eexp: 我一直说要让蓉蓉付钱嘛
<gad-zllang> iMadper: eexp 好似我找不到那个频道 的记录...怎么弄？
<tenzu> eexp: 梦里么?
<iMadper> eexp: lol~ 来, 说支付宝
<zhan> 用 LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<tenzu> eexp: 你不会又去廊坊腐败了吧?
<iMadper> zhan: +1
<onlylove> zhan: 我就折腾下chrome
<eexp> 关键是搞得我一直跑过去的。 iMadper 这才是重点
<zhan> October21: 你抢我台词
<zhan> on
<yunfan> onlylove: 我也没有
<onlylove> zhan: 神烦
<eexp> tenzu: 是罗
<October21> z
<onlylove> yunfan: 你的机器上没有这个包？libstdc++?
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个东西 就算我有 复制给你未必用得到
<zhan> onlylove: 写个 chrome.sh 用 LD_LIBRARY_PATH 启动啊
<October21> zhan: ...
<yunfan> onlylove: 我找下 稍等
<tenzu> eexp: 廊坊有啥好去的
<iMadper> qiao: 首席, 正事找你
<eexp> 没啥好的
<iMadper> eexp: lol 赶上了?
<eexp> 几分钟。。。 iMadper
<qiao> iMadper:  ?
<yunfan> onlylove: 要64位的还是32位的
<October21> zhan: 要是这个libstdc++又依赖别的版本怎么办？
<onlylove> yunfan: 64
<eexp> 都是蛋鸵害的。选那破地方，太慢了。 iMadper
<gad-zllang> 有没有哪个地方提供bot服务，自己记录下。
<onlylove> October21: 目的是骗过chrome
<eexp> gad-zllang: 去学脚本
<eexp> onlylove: 用chrome的，都是自作孽。
<iMadper> eexp: 是! 还有aron!
<onlylove> eexp:  我说了不算
<October21> onlylove: 我的意思是libstdc++也又依赖
<eexp> 额。和哈皮倒是没关系嘛。 iMadper
<gad-zllang> eexp: 得自己弄台服务器记录？
<tenzu> safari好啊好
<eexp> gad-zllang: 不要。你没入门。自己去搜索
<onlylove> October21: 那不是我需要考虑的，只要有那个so文件，剩下的让chrome自己搞去
<October21> onlylove: 我用debian 7 stable，也遇到过这种问题
<onlylove> October21: 难道你真的想我编译gcc？
<iMadper> eexp: 他来太慢呀
<zhan> gad-zllang: 你用的软件就有log
<onlylove> October21: 你debian7好歹能装chrome
<eexp> iMadper: 他不来，要是菜来了，也吃完了嘛。lol
<gad-zllang> eexp: tks，
<iMadper> eexp: lol~ 可怜的ee
<October21> onlylove: 库太旧了
<eexp> iMadper: 哈皮在。不会让他出血的
<onlylove> October21: 旧版的库咋了，可靠
<gad-zllang> zhan: 我用的chrome 里的 circ 好像没找到log相关的命令...
<zhan> 不知道
 * zhan 从来不用 chrome
<eexp> zhan: 你用啥
<October21> zhan: 快说opera
<eexp> 没说。你看
<eexp> 估计是ie
<October21> gad-zllang: 你换个客户端就有了
<zhan> fx 啊
<zhan> 你不知道啊
<zhan> 这么多年你还用 opera 啊 eexp
<eexp> 为啥我要知道。nnnnd
<eexp> ç ´fx
<gad-zllang> October21: 我加的频道好像白天都没人，最好 是能有服务器，不在线能记录
<eexp> gad-zllang: 你公务员？
<gad-zllang> eexp: 额，不是。
<zhan> 破依依
<October21> gad-zllang: 时差啊
<eexp> 那为啥要记录
<eexp> zhan: lol
<October21> gad-zllang: 自己用服务器记录呗
<eexp> gad-zllang: 去freenode的啥房间，申请bot到某频道。
<October21> 冒昧的问下znc的作用是什么？
<eexp> 那op的房间，叫啥去了
<eexp> 也可以找 ^k^ 去申请。
<gad-zllang> 哦，我搜下先。
<eexp> 加一个房间而已
<imtxc> eexp: 神
<eexp> imtxc: 摸摸
<imtxc> tenzu: 叫兽
<imtxc> iMadper: 色大象
<imtxc> onlylove: OL
<gad-zllang> ^k^: help
<eexp> imtxc: 让疼疼发妹子图
<iMadper> imtxc: 色狒狒
<imtxc> jiero: 你还在啊？
<jiero> imtxc:  对。
<eexp> iMadper: 忘记一个事情，本来准备去借一个耳机的。nnnnd
<jiero> imtxc 先不去四川了。
<bcao> 各位壕早
<iMadper> eexp: 你时间太着急, 不然昨天我桌子上三个耳机的...
<onlylove> iMadper|eat: rpm包怎么解压
<zhan> rpm 有命令的吧。请教下 man
<yunfan> onlylove: 真找不到 我是在我公司的服务器上找的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我去找个rpm包，拆开就是
<October21> cpio
<tenzu> imtxc: momo
<onlylove> yunfan: 不找了，我的vm上有，直接弄过去
<eexp> tenzu: http://imagebin.org/314508
<onlylove> yunfan: 搞死拉倒
<abc_> eexp: 这个。。是你下属？
<zhan> 啥，下属？
<tenzu> abc_: 神在廊坊找的妹子
<zhan> 阿姨发个好点的图床啊
<abc_> tenzu: 。。。好风水
<abc_> 的地方
<tenzu> 神去了廊坊就是天王!
<abc_> 。。。
<zhan> 一霸
<abc_> e神都害羞了
<zhan> 怎么可能害羞
<zhan> 一会又发几个图
<abc_> 哈哈
 * zhan 急死了，这个图片网站打开慢死了
 * abc_ 开始重新建立世界观
<abc_> zhan: 用 火狐打开的？
<zhan> 网络的问题
<tenzu> 神发图都是在imagebin
<eexp> 谁发图了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 笔记本屏幕，能调节亮度，但不能记忆亮度值，每次开机都是最高亮度。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461462 有没有文件设置亮度，不要每次开机都调整亮度。 统计信息: 发表于 由 onshoestring — 2014-06-27 11:01
<abc_> zhan: 火狐主动防御imagebin
<eexp> clear了，没看到
<abc_> zhan: 换个浏览器
<zhan> 那个我知道。
<zhan> 右下角点一下就可以了
<abc_> eexp: 假装纯洁。。
<eexp> 为啥抵制imagebin?
<zhan> 我网络慢，半天到不了那一步
<zhan> 我每打开一次就点一次“not an attack site”
<abc_> 。。。
<eexp> fx打开个swf都费劲
<zhan> 扯
<zhan> 那是你自己费劲
<zhan> 我的好好的
<eexp> 你没用1404
<eexp> fx的mimetype和系统的，都不兼容。自己搞一套
<eexp> 你知道不
<zhan> mimetype 是啥
<eexp> 还没地方改，只好改系统的，迁就fx
<eexp> .
<zhan> 哇哈哈，我成功把依依难倒了
<eexp> 无数的挫
<abc_> 。。。
<zhan> 依依还在京城啊
<onlylove> debian的lib.so不能用在rhel上？
<zhan> 拿来ldd一下
<^k^> 新 Mint • 今天从LMDE跳到了正宗testing http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461463 LMDE的Update Pack理念是不错，但升级跟ub的跨版本升级一个鸟样，无痛升级几乎不可能。 Update Pack是稳定，但只限于升级到下个Update Pack之前。 换成testing源，来了个dist-upgrade，从此跟着正牌testing走了。 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 vickycq — 2014-06-27 11:35
<maplebeats> onlylove: 意思是又有新活要干了？不玩mapreduce了啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 想不被淘汰，就赶紧学
<zhan> 昨天看到个消息说 google 已经不用 Map/Reduce 了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 好，我们自己去用python写一个
<onlylove> zhan: 我疯了，单独下libstdc++的包，找我要gilbc
<maplebeats> onlylove: 其实我早就感觉应该走流处理，map/reduce效率太低
<zhan> onlylove: 。。。一连串的依赖关系啊
<onlylove> zhan: 我还是自己编译gcc吧，站站叔，rhel有backports没，就像debian那样的
<zhan> 不知道
<zhan> 问那些帽帽的人
<onlylove> maplebeats: 问题是mapreduce是人google10年前的做法，他发论文的时候，估计就准备换了
<onlylove> zhan: linux就这点不好，耦合性太强了
<zhan> 那不关 linux 啥事啊，要是都自带 so 或做成静态也是可以的啊。你看 windows 的安装包都自带 dll 的。
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 【自卖自夸】命令行交互式搜索前端——search http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461464 这里： https://github.com/v-yadli/search 制作这个软件的初衷是我发现OS X的Spotlight非常好用，指哪打哪，连email，音乐标题，ichat内容都能搜。 于是我就想，为什么我们在命令行下面就要苦逼地记
<October21> onlylove: glibc版本不够
<October21> 也可以找个版本够的glibc
<onlylove> October21: 我不知道你怎么弄的，我的debian上能装chrome
<onlylove> October21: stable
<October21> 我是fx的忠实用户
<October21> 所以我没装chrome
<onlylove> October21: 我装chrome是没办法
<onlylove> October21: 你要知道linux下面的flash就到11.2
<October21> 要做什么？
<October21> 网银插件
<October21> onlylove: freshplayerplugin github
<October21> onlylove: 这个应该可以了
<October21> google freshplayerplugin
<onlylove> October21: 网银得多不要命用flash
<October21> 这个工具的作用是让fx用上adobe为chrome开发的flash
<October21> onlylove: 这样的话，就可以用上 flash 14了
<onlylove> October21: chrome不是google自己的flash么，和adobe什么关系
<October21> onlylove: flash 14 比 11多了什么呢？
<onlylove> 我决定了，编译GCC
<onlylove> October21: flex
<onlylove> October21: 11.2和11.5的差距
<zhan> 编译 gcc 要 bootstrap 吧
<October21> onlylove: 可以试试launchpad的编译吗？
<October21> 或者suse 的编译
<onlylove> zhan: 站站叔，你有别的办法更新libstdc++么
<onlylove> zhan: 除了编译gcc这种蛋疼的事情
<October21> chroot？
<leejiafang> TEST
<^k^> leejiafang:点点点.  12:09
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新装lubuntu14.4如何EVDO拨号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461465 已经在网络连接里面配置好了，AC595U的网卡也识别正确，不会拨号，去哪里拨呀。 ubuntu系统的话点面板上的网络图标工具就可以。 这个L系统的网络图标添加到面板没拨号功能 系统安装时候没
<^k^>  ─> 有联网安装的 统计信息: 发表于 由 binggz — 2014-06-27 12:23
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40105
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | TVOS1.0是基于Android
<onlylove> 来自拷贝粘贴 自主研发
<adam8157> eexp: 渣e, 下了我给你的材料没?
<slucx> 0.141 / 30G   14天才用了0.14G
<jiero> knownbad:  教我如何让女生有安全感。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • putty 下如何输入中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461466 我用 putty 远程到 linux 电脑上。结果，无法输入中文。 文字的拷贝、黏贴，也不好使。 求助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sarrow — 2014-06-27 13:21
<slucx> jiero: 别让她有饿肚子的时候就可以了
<jiero> slucx:  ...
 * jiero 经常喜欢饿着玩玩
<knownbad> jiero: 挥刀自宫
<knownbad> 当东方不败。
<jiero> knownbad:  。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: 叫兽
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当千岁
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 一个Metro风格主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461467 文件名：Muniux_v 1.0.deb 下载地址：http://pan.baidu.com/s/1jGvDcBc 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiao106347 — 2014-06-27 13:38
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点.  13:51
<jlzhang> 有用Debian jessie的吗？
<jlzhang> 怎么没有了mencoder这个包了……
<adam8157> 因为没有mplayer了
<jlzhang> 是啊
<jlzhang> 默认是mplayer2了
<jlzhang> 我刚看到
<tenzu> OSX里有mplayerx，所以换mac吧，木哈哈哈哈哈哈
<jlzhang> 转码除了mencoder还有哪些好工具，可以尝试一下
<palomino|working> handbrake
<jlzhang> thx
<tenzu> palomino|working: 手刹？
 * palomino|working momo tenzu
<jiero> palomino|working:  破马？
 * palomino|working 掐掐 jiero 
<tenzu> palomino|working: 手刹好使？
<palomino|working> 还行
<palomino|working> 好歹带个图形界面,还能自动切黑边
<huntxu> tenzu: 矬叫兽
<tenzu> palomino|working: 我是说相对脚刹而言，你就不怕车失控了？
<tenzu> huntxu: 你总是偷窥我发推
<huntxu> tenzu: 被你发现了
<tenzu> huntxu: 你也不说两句好让我吐槽一下
<huntxu> tenzu: 我经常说了啊
<huntxu> tenzu: 我5年发了快4000推了
<palomino|working> 大概是嫌你没有在推上跟他基情互动
<netsnail> 有找工作的吗？
<adam8157> tenzu: 有老婆有娃的叫兽咋矬了
<adam8157> netsnail: 有, 给我加薪50%就去
<huntxu> netsnail: 48%就去
<tenzu> huntxu: 太少
 * huntxu 专职破坏市场行情
<onlylove> netsnail: 30%就去
<netsnail> 你们都太牛了
<tenzu> adam8157: 他们都说我回国混的很惨，这事儿我也不好反驳不是？
<huntxu> tenzu: 你有娃有老婆
<adam8157> tenzu: 你有娃有老婆
<netsnail> 发简历哦，contact@wcce.cn
<huntxu> tenzu: 何况破国毫无归属感可言
<tenzu> huntxu: adam8157 不能有？
<onlylove> netsnail: 你做啥的……
<tenzu> huntxu: 他们只是认为我混的惨
<tenzu> huntxu: 跟有娃有老婆没关系
<huntxu> tenzu: 等兲朝在泰国的运河挖好了，破国就要破产了
<netsnail> onlylove: 帮忙
<adam8157> netsnail: 看起来不像是用得着我而且能给50% increment的样子 =,=
<onlylove> netsnail: 还有，这边的都是壕，特别是adam，一分钟20W USD的，你给他加50%？
<tenzu> huntxu: 你真是高瞻远瞩
<huntxu> tenzu: 所以还不如回来
<netsnail> onlylove: 看情况
<netsnail> adam8157: 大牛最好
<huntxu> tenzu: 而且回来怎么算才叫混得惨啊，现在情况不是蛮好的么。。。连rmbp都有了
<tenzu> huntxu: 你到底偷窥我多久了啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 知道哪里能有SLES的镜像下载不
<tenzu> huntxu: 知道的太多了
<huntxu> tenzu: rmbp是你自己说的啊
 * adam8157 过不下去了, 叫兽都被说惨, 我咋办
<adam8157> onlylove: 不知道
<huntxu> tenzu: 你一来，本频道的壕排位又要发生变化
<tenzu> adam8157: 你是壕当
<huntxu> freeflying: happyaron ^^
<adam8157> tenzu: 毛线啊
<onlylove> http://www.wcce.cn/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ WCCE - 权威评定监管防伪溯源服务提供商
<huntxu> 还有 palomino|working
<huntxu> 还有 iMadper|eat
<tenzu> huntxu: 我前面至少20个人
<huntxu> tenzu: 隆重为你介绍本频道第一壕 adam8157
<huntxu> adam8157: 对于 tenzu 说前面还有20个人你怎么看
<onlylove> netsnail: 闹哪样啊，怎么看着图标那么像wordpress啊，还有，这公司招啥人啊
<netsnail> 运维和实施
<netsnail> onlylove: 太牛的要不起的
<onlylove> netsnail: 那这个频道的最少的7K，加30就是9K，要的起？
<adam8157> huntxu: tenzu onlylove 尼码你们就会瞎咋呼, 我现在资产在这频道绝对属于靠后的50%
<maplebeats> adam8157: 壕壕
<huntxu> onlylove: 对不起，你的数据错了
<onlylove> adam8157: 谁信啊
<netsnail> onlylove: 可以考虑
<huntxu> onlylove: 本频道最少的只有2k5，我可以证明
<huntxu> TAT
<onlylove> huntxu: 咋，壕又涨薪了？
<tenzu> adam8157: 是你舍得花钱，不是挣得多
<maplebeats> huntxu: 2k5单位是啥
<onlylove> huntxu: 没算stocks吧？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 还有，是不是2K5 EUR
<huntxu> maplebeats: 连帮交的公积金都算了，单位CNY onlylove
<maplebeats> tenzu: 疼疼壕，这是我的肥皂，请收下
 * huntxu 泪奔
<jiero> huntxu onlylove 我可以证明，我是 ￥2500
<jiero> huntxu onlylove 要工资单么
<huntxu> jiero: 多了个0？
<jiero> huntxu:  。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 你在哪里啊，能活？
<huntxu> onlylove: 被包养了现在
<jiero> onlylove:  huntxu靠脸也能货
<huntxu> onlylove: 别忘了我有一张千人斩的脸
<onlylove> huntxu: 你都被包养了，挣多少无所谓了！
<jiero> huntxu:   在家被包养
<maplebeats> jiero: 你应该这么说:“哎，最近又失业了。公司就交给老爸打理吧”
<jiero> maplebeats:  笨蛋，公司是我哥的。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 哦，那改一下吧
<maplebeats> jiero: 换成你哥
<huntxu> jiero: 你爸退居二线环游世界去了？
<maplebeats> 妈蛋，这有区别？
<jiero> huntxu:  。。。 maplebeats 。。。 你们搞错没，他们又不是一个公司的。
<huntxu> 嚓，有好几个
<huntxu> 壕排行榜再次更新
<jiero> 别扯谈。
<adam8157> huntxu: 原来你自己算作千人斩...
<jiero> 我没钱，我只欠债
 * jiero 碰碰 adam8157 帽子，是绿的还是红的？
<adam8157> jiero: 红的
<tenzu> maplebeats: 真想踢了你
<huntxu> adam8157: 不够数？
<adam8157> huntxu: 你前天说我是百人斩
<maplebeats> jiero: 你应该这么说“哎，最近欠了一屁股的债。公司还是扔给老爸和哥哥打理吧”
<adam8157> huntxu: 我想踢了你
<maplebeats> tenzu: why!
<jiero> maplebeats: 觉得你太松散。
<adam8157> s/散//
<maplebeats> jiero: 是你太紧了吧！
<tenzu> hohohoho
<adam8157> bcao: zhan 这两天体力是有问题, 妈蛋, 腿软, 健腹轮做得吃力
<bcao> adam8157, 失恋了还是失身了
<maplebeats> tenzu: 叫兽我哪里惹你了！
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你有sles11sp3的iso不
<maplebeats> onlylove: 当然没有
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我又不用iso装系统
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那你用啥
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我都是提单让别人给我装- -
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我似乎干的活和你们所说的运维不一样
<onlylove> maplebeats: 可惜不能踢你，能的话我也踢次
<maplebeats> onlylove: 为什么啊
 * adam8157 自己电脑五年没重装了好像
<adam8157>   /op onlylove
<maplebeats> adam8157: 壕蛋从来都是电脑坏了换新的，哪里需求重装0- 0-
<onlylove> adam8157: 我要天天和vm玩，装好了，打快照，然后折腾，快照
<jiero> bcao adam8157早就失身了。没失身的这里好像最老的就是我了。。
<onlylove> adam8157: 算了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 壕蛋，原来刚刚是你干的好事！
<onlylove> adam8157: 饭团怪可怜的，别踢了
 * jiero 没人要。。。
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你妹0 0
<adam8157> jiero: 这种事情, 不用告诉别人吧...
<onlylove> maplebeats: 求赠送妹妹
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你有妹妹送我？
<tenzu> maplebeats: 肥皂什么的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 说好了让你把你妹送我
<jiero> adam8157:  抱歉
<maplebeats> onlylove: 切
<jiero> adam8157:  我以后不说了
<adam8157> jiero: 我是说你自己的事
<jiero> adam8157:  哦。我不怕啊。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 舍不得？
 * maplebeats 一群宅男没人要
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我有还送你？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 真丧失，自己妹妹都不放过
<onlylove> maplebeats: 中国不允许近亲结婚的
<adam8157>   /op maplebeats
<jiero> maplebeats:  你怎么会没有呢
<netsnail> 有人换工作吗？运维和实施，contact@wcce.cn
<bcao> jiero, 还有我 [shy]
<jiero> bcao: ？
<maplebeats> 说没有就没有
 * bcao 星期三见蛋蛋，觉得他更委锁了。。
<maplebeats> netsnail: 多少K
<netsnail> maplebeats: 看情况哈哈
<jiero> 蛋蛋看起来就是受了委屈的男人样子
<maplebeats> netsnail: 哪个地方呀
<netsnail> maplebeats: 投简历不吃亏
<jiero> adam8157:  你觉得呢？
<netsnail> 四惠东
<adam8157> .......
<maplebeats> netsnail: 那是哪儿。。
<jiero> netsnail: 。。。
<netsnail> maplebeats: 北京？
<jiero> 。。。
<maplebeats> 刚刚关闭了57个标签。。。
<netsnail> jiero: ......
<jiero> 虽然北京挺多， netsnail 这里一半不在北京吧。。。
<maplebeats> netsnail: 北京啊。。。让我回去准备准备
<jiero> maplebeats:  lol
<jiero> maplebeats:  你终于要北上了？
<WL_mutou> 北漂不好玩
<netsnail> jiero: 兄弟说的对
<maplebeats> jiero: 其实我更想去找 lainme
<netsnail> WL_mutou: 北漂不好玩，兄弟在瓵？
<jiero> maplebeats: 恩，那就去吧。。。你总要留下呢。。。
<netsnail> 只有家里才舒服唉
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
<jiero> maplebeats:  最近好多变故。
<tenzu> jiero: 你跟囡囡白白什么？
<maplebeats> jiero: 变故？for what
<jiero> tenzu:  只是 参拜
<jiero> maplebeats:  我已经疯了
<tenzu> jiero: 我理解错了。。。
<onlylove> 谁有suse账号，给我用下……
<jiero> tenzu: :)
<onlylove> 我下俩镜像
<WL_mutou> netsnail南下，好玩
<netsnail> WL_mutou: 南面太热
<iMadper|eat> onlylove: rpm2cpio xxxx.rpm | cpio -div
<onlylove> iMadper|eat: 我对那个不关心了，谢谢……google既然说了，rh6过时了（其实是丫的想用c11）
<jiero> netsnail:  甘肃不热
<netsnail> jiero: 甘肃少水啊
<zhan> adam8157: 委顿了啊
<maplebeats> onlylove: suse账号干什么？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 下载俩iso
<jiero> netsnail:  少水所以少工业污染。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 懒得注册
<netsnail> jiero: 沙子太多
<jiero> onlylove: 搞 bit
<jiero> bittorret
<adam8157> zhan: 只做了30个, 就不行了
<adam8157> zhan: 腿软
<zhan> 不错啦
<zhan> 你随便抓个没练过的人去，一个就趴
<onlylove> maplebeats: 主要是，SUSE那个创建账号的验证码我看不到
<adam8157> zhan: 今天起床就腿软... 昨晚失眠 不开心啊!
<zhan> 。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 所以想创建也没戏
<zhan> 你个大壕有啥不开心的 adam8157
<adam8157> zhan: 我不开心的事情很多啊
 * zhan 刚去配了个双屏电脑干活。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 有torrent么，
<bcao> adam8157, 看求了？
<adam8157> bcao: mie
<zhan> onlylove: 你下啥 iso？
<netsnail> 配电脑，大家都intel还是amd的啊
<onlylove> jiero: 而且公司网封掉torrent了
<iMadper|Full> only
<bcao> adam8157, 那怎么失眠了
<onlylove> zhan: sles
<bcao> iMadper|Full, 你就回去了阿
<iMadper|Full> onlylove: rh5是目前使用最广的rhel
<iMadper|Full> bcao: 恩. 是呀.
<bcao> 中午露个面证明你还活着。。。：）
<onlylove> zhan: suse那个创建账号的页面验证码看不到听不到
<iMadper|Full> bcao: 活的很艰辛
<onlylove> iMadper|Full: 你和google说去，人google貌似用的ubuntu
<iMadper|Full> onlylove: rhel6太超前了
<iMadper|Full> onlylove: rhel7比较好, 保守, 稳定
<onlylove> iMadper|Full: RHEL7是不是下世纪的
 * bcao 自从知道 iMadper|Full 是真 壕以后再也不敢乱说话了^_^
<jiero> 。。
<onlylove> netsnail: 有钱别买amd
<maplebeats> iMadper|Full: 壕
<jiero> onlylove: 没钱买 intel 二手，有钱买 intel 新品
<maplebeats> iMadper|Full: rhel6为啥超前了呢
<onlylove> netsnail: 穷人买不起intel的另说
<jiero> onlylove: 为了地球节约资源
<iMadper|Full> onlylove: 我作为qe的看法是, rhel7可以商用了. rhel6稳定性跟rhel7差不多同级别
<maplebeats> iMadper|Full: rehel6怎么装gcc 4.8，我想用C++ 11
<iMadper|Full> maplebeats: 别抱有幻想
<onlylove> maplebeats: 自己编译
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我在try
<onlylove> maplebeats: 会不会die就不知道了
<onlylove> adam8157: ssh -X怎么退出啊，直接关掉xterm？
<adam8157> onlylove: 可能是
 * adam8157 brb
<zhan> brb 是啥？
<palomino|working> be right back
<zhan> 不是跟 bra 啥关系么
<tenzu> palomino|working: 不是bra拼错了么？
<palomino|working> ......
<zhan> 我就觉得是
<adam8157> zhan: be right back
<^k^> zhan: define:brb not defined.
<jiero> adam8157:  。bra ripper bro
<adam8157> jiero: cool
<jiero> adam8157: ....
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 为什么无法登录phpMyAdmin但又没有错误提示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461468 14.04上先后安装了LAMP。PHP Version 5.5.9-1ubuntu4.2 不知道哪里安装或设置不对，能够正常显示欢迎页面http://localhost/phpmyadmin/，但无论采用什么用户名和密码，都无法登录phpMyAdmin。每次输入用户名
 * adam8157 昨天关三个bug, 今天五个, 下周目测四个
<zhan> 好牛啊
<iMadper|Full> zhan: close as works for me. Or close as wontfix
<gebjgd> iMadper|Full: LOL
<nyfair> http://staticbbs.acfun.tv/Images/Upload2/Th/2014-06-27/fbd98c4b-16e1-4b50-a6f3-63c7ff6a4efe.jpg
<adam8157> zhan: 因为今天release新kernel, 所以都是这两天关 =,=
<onlylove> maplebeats: http://www.cnblogs.com/sitemaker/archive/2013/07/11/3185039.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: centos 6.4 QT5 的安装，找不到GLIBCXX_3.4.15的解决办法 - happyboy2 - 博客园
<adam8157> nyfair: 丧失
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我已经对linux失望透顶了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你对windows不是更失望？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不对，我是对这个社区
<onlylove> maplebeats: 博客园么？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 之前还有些老文章不错的
<maplebeats> onlylove: linux社区
<maplebeats> onlylove: 为什么我TM装一个软件要去搞一堆依赖问题:(
<onlylove> maplebeats: 这是linux的好处也是坏处，系统耦合性太强
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你看oracle，自带java和perl
<maplebeats> adam8157: ubuntu tablet啥时候能玩啊
<adam8157> nyfair: palomino|working zhan http://minus.com/i/9RMXrEfB75VI
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ qingzhenzhurou - qingzhenzhurou.jpg - Minus
<palomino|working> LOL adam8157
<nyfair> onlylove: 这年头，所谓游戏大作都带游戏引擎外加个directx安装包
<nyfair> onlylove: 你有见过单独安装unreal crytek frostbite之类的么
<onlylove> nyfair: 没
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 很正常  乐趣就在其中
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 当然可以自带
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 同学们，关于flash的问题，怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461469 我ubuntu 14.04 64位 ff 30.0 登录方就这样，一直不动 ff.png 用chrome的时候就光崩溃 chrome.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 wayoca — 2014-06-27 15:06
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 那是程序员的问题了
<happyaron> 额来了。
<happyaron> 上班。
<zhan> 你是来拉仇恨的啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 我准备下班了
<happyaron> adam8157: 好的
<adam8157> happyaron: 妈蛋
<jiero> .
<happyaron> adam8157: 你都下班了还md啥
<jiero> happyaron:  同事相互问候
 * adam8157 等会儿在老办公室checkin一下
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 最后一天了？
<happyaron> adam8157: 妹子搭讪上了么？
<adam8157> happyaron: 没遇到
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 当当不给力啊
<happyaron> iMadper|Full: 你是吃饱了撑的的意思嘛？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你给 jiero说下，怎么让妹子有安全感
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见破马叔
<onlylove> happyaron: 人艰不拆
<happyaron> onlylove: 拜见only
<happyaron> onlylove: 好的。。。
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤叔
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<happyaron> gebjgd: 温拿好
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛姐
<happyaron> maplebeats: maple
<iMadper|Full> happyaron: 工作太多, 很充实(繁忙)的意思
<zhan> 额
<gebjgd> happyaron: 帅哥好
<happyaron> tenzu: 疼猪稀客啊，土豪排名要发生变化的节奏。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 不摔已经不错了。
<tenzu> happyaron: 昨天和今天略闲
<happyaron> iMadper|Full: 加油加油，已经在给你寻找新的挑战。
<happyaron> tenzu: o
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤叔咋了
<happyaron> cherrot: 丧心病狂好
<happyaron> eexp: ee昨天不好意思啊。。。
<zhan> happyaron: 活力娃
<bcao> 哪里有 不勇干活就可以拿到的工作
<onlylove> happyaron: 你昨天把ee怎么了
<jiero> cherrot:  艺名？
<iMadper|Full> eexp: 摸摸
<onlylove> bcao: 如果你是妹子，可以考虑去东莞
<zhan> happyaron: 依依上午还在说你呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 吃了ee一顿
<happyaron> zhan: 是么。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 看来吃多了，抱怨呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 东莞那估计也是技术活吧。
<adam8157> eexp: momo
<happyaron> zhan onlylove 你们看 iMadper|Full 和 adam8157 都在安慰ee
<cherrot> happyaron: =。=
<onlylove> happyaron: 他说不用干活……东莞那个不是躺下就好么
<bcao> onlylove, 纯爷们
<cherrot> happyaron: 我忙着调教妹子呢 才不理你
<onlylove> happyaron: 我在研究gcc481
<happyaron> cherrot: 丧心病狂壕，把我的那个交出来
<onlylove> happyaron: 每次都有个稀奇古怪的理由让我编译gcc
<happyaron> onlylove: 应该真是个技术活
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 我原来玩lfs，没办法，这次是chrome……
<happyaron> onlylove: 放弃chrome吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 上网搜索九评chrome，有真相
<onlylove> happyaron: 我已经说了……不过咱代码下下来了，玩玩吧？反正gcc就是configure make make install
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就编呗。。。
<adam8157> cherrot: 交出来
<nyfair> onlylove: 贵公司不是正版msvc么
<happyaron> adam8157: 当当赶紧抓住最后的机会，去楼里找妹子。
<onlylove> nyfair: 什么正版msvc？
<happyaron> adam8157: 再拖就得去东边找了
<gebjgd> bcao: 变性
<cherrot> adam8157: 不给 你又不包养我
<cherrot> happyaron: lol  我吃独食~
<adam8157> cherrot: 交出来
<onlylove> happyaron: 根据相关法律法规和政策，部分搜索结果未予显示。
<onlylove> happyaron: 喵的，来chrome的真相
<happyaron> cherrot: ... 丧心病狂啊
<happyaron> iMadper|Full: 你看这货
<happyaron> iMadper|Full: cherrot 绝对的重色轻友啊
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<cherrot> happyaron: 竟然还告状。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 没有办法……
<cherrot> happyaron: 有种放学别走
<happyaron> cherrot: 朝阳公园？
<onlylove> happyaron: 明明是动物园
<adam8157> iMadper|Full: 傻逼太多......
<onlylove> happyaron: 朝阳公园那么远
 * cherrot php PDO 就是个坑
<happyaron> onlylove: 动物园也行啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 这周放你一马，下周交粗来！
<cherrot> happyaron: 嗯哪
<happyaron> cherrot: 网站后台伤不起啊
<cherrot> happyaron: 昨天3点下班 尼玛
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> happyaron: 家里还有两只小妖精 再这样下去肾都要虚了
<happyaron> cherrot: 我最晚就零点从公司走。
<happyaron> cherrot: 这个谁信啊，lol
<cherrot> happyaron: =。=
<adam8157> ...
<onlylove> cherrot: 你不是一直肾虚的嘛，你的肾啥时候好过？
<cherrot> onlylove: 你这么懂我。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 莫非。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: cherrot不交出妹子，就玩命嘲讽他
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> cherrot: cherrot.avi，D1分辨率
<onlylove> cherrot: 如果你不知道D1是啥，可以告诉你，监控摄像头的分级
<jiero> cherrot:  小妖精怎么着你了？
<cherrot> jiero: 你猜
<jiero> cherrot:  。你在难为情商悲剧的人么。
<nyfair> g婊日文能搜索各种淫秽词汇却不能搜索萝莉正太同性爱
<happyaron> nyfair: 度娘呗
<nyfair> 这关键字审查能忍？
<nyfair> 这破公司不还鼓励自家员工搞基么
<jiero> cherrot:  在等你陪喝酒？
<cherrot> jiero: 唉你没有幽默细胞没办法讲给你听。。
<jiero> lol
<yunfan> 看成癌细胞了 cherrot
 * jiero 被轰杀了。。。
<nyfair> happyaron: 用度娘逼格不高啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 病呢
<yunfan> 百度现在搜H书远不如google了
<yunfan> 这点很不好
<jiero> cherrot:  好多年没人说我没幽默细胞了。。。
<nyfair> yunfan: 这倒是
<nyfair> yunfan: 但是搜H书找google干嘛
<nyfair> doujinshidb.com
<jiero> 哦
<nyfair> g.e-hentai.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: E-Hentai Galleries - The Free Hentai Doujinshi, Manga and Image Gallery System (@ e-hentai.org)
<nyfair> iqdb.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Multi-service image search (@ iqdb.org)
<palomino|working> sukebei.nyaa.eu
<alvin_rxg> Title: NT > Browse (@ nyaa.se *FROM* nyaa.eu)
<jiero> 。。。
<nyfair> tokyosho.org
<jiero> 。。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 找个真的妹子吧。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 你要同性爱，要趁早
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/305099.htm
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 绝无先例 魅族在线商店630元限量购_Meizu 魅族_cnBeta.COM
<palomino|working> O_O!
<yunfan> nyfair: 你不撸管的人是不懂这些的
<adam8157> palomino|working: http://sukebei.nyaa.se/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ NT > Browse
<palomino|working> 怎么?_? adam8157
<yunfan> mx3要真这个价 我倒想搞个来玩玩 可惜是噱头
<gebjgd> yunfan: 这话说的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我编译gcc就没成功过，这次会不会又死掉，好多warn
<NoIE> yunfan: 联通版，掂量一下吧。
<happyaron> onlylove: 为啥不成功？
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道，反正check不过
<nyfair> msvc语法？
<onlylove> happyaron: 意思是，编译完成，没报错，但是编译的不对
<onlylove> happyaron: 而且我郁闷的是，我这次不知道缺啥，有问题，总是error2
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 是在windows上编译么。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我得多蛋疼，rh6
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 查了下大概是multilib的问题？
<onlylove> happyaron: 重新configure了下
<happyaron> onlylove: 把multilib禁用了呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 就是disable
<happyaron> onlylove: 那货确实很坑啊～
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过……我记得装了glib-devel了
<onlylove> happyaron: 来给讲讲，那是个啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 和multiarch啥关系
<gebjgd> 日的 debian testing 行不行啊
<gebjgd> 升级之后就搞坏我的locale.gen
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我听说，debian需要用sid或者stable
<happyaron> onlylove: 额几句话说不清
<gebjgd> onlylove: 你听说而已
<happyaron> onlylove: 让 wzssyqa 给你解释
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 袜子，来解释multilib和multiarch
<happyaron> gebjgd: 没事用testing的都sb，我的地图炮已经轰两年了。
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不用testing不行啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: aron可是dd
<happyaron> gebjgd: 为啥
<gebjgd> happyaron: stable的xorg太老啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 他自家的东西当然自家知道
<happyaron> gebjgd: 那就unstable啊
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不想混源
<gebjgd> happyaron: 别别别
<onlylove> gebjgd: unuseable
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不想破
<happyaron> gebjgd: unstable遇到稳定的版本就不升级嘛
<happyaron> gebjgd: 最容易破的是testing……
<happyaron> gebjgd: unstable只要别闭眼睛升级就行。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 其实，我想说，你应该装好了就不update
<gebjgd> happyaron: 向来闭眼升级
<onlylove> gebjgd: 什么事都没
<gebjgd> onlylove: 滚
<happyaron> gebjgd: 那就没法了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我也习惯闭眼升级，这咋办
<gebjgd> happyaron: 急了就换kubuntu
 * cherrot 大白天都有变态 卧槽
<happyaron> onlylove: 没办法
<happyaron> cherrot: 丧心病狂哥怕啥变态？
<onlylove> happyaron: 好多warning，gcc那帮人怎么handle那么多代码的
<cherrot> happyaron: 妹子怕
<cherrot> happyaron: 我要安抚妹子去了
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<happyaron> cherrot: 去吧，丧心病狂哥
<zhan> 去就去，还得瑟
<zhan> 路上掉下水道
<gebjgd> onlylove: 代码带warning的都是懒人
<gebjgd> onlylove: 开源项目你就忍了吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 丐帮还想找情缘？！
<onlylove> happyaron: 还是那个stubs-32.h
<onlylove> happyaron: 傻了
<happyaron> onlylove: .
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我是实话实说嘛
<onlylove> happyaron: 我把32位的devel装上，再出错我也没辙
 * onlylove 好忧伤
<PudGe> iMadper|Full: 世界杯真tm害人，
<iMadper|Full> PudGe: 咋了?
<PudGe> iMadper|Full: 哥天天早上迟到不说，还tm输了好多钱
<iMadper|Full> PudGe: 哈哈哈
<PudGe> iMadper|Full: 压谁谁输
<yunfan> 所谓的静态链表 不就是堆分配么
<eexp> iMadper|Full: 你啥东西full了
<cherrot> 我同事的朋友押4串一猜比分，3000多倍， 猜对了
<eexp> adam8157: 你没发邮件？
<cherrot> 两万多到手啊尼玛
<iMadper|Full> eexp: 吃撑了.
<iMadper|Full> PudGe: 大家都这样呀
<eexp> iMadper|Full: 吃啥了
<iMadper|Full> eexp: 麻辣诱惑
<adam8157> eexp: 发什么邮件? 我把材料用百度网盘发你了
<adam8157> eexp: 微信发你的
<yunfan> cherrot: 这种概率还不如去买彩票 中了就可以玩几年了 不像两万这么少
<eexp> adam8157: 额。。没提示。微信。。。我都禁用了
<eexp> nnnd
<eexp> 消防演习。草。去了
<cherrot> yunfan: 彩票更没谱了  比分还有点谱
<yunfan> 对我来说 都差不多
 * nyfair 自从第一天赌克罗地亚被坑之后就不趟浑水了
<jiero> adam8157:  下一场德国会胜利吗？
<adam8157> ...
<PudGe> cherrot: 3000倍才赢2w？？我操他才买了10块钱啊？
<cherrot> PudGe: 嗯  8块钱
<nyfair> 我猜河南干不过墨西哥
<PudGe> 河南肯定赢
<jiero> 我猜智利悲剧了
<jiero> 肯定有红牌下场的。
<huntxu> nyfair: 膜拜牛牛
<PudGe> 河南德国专治南美软短控
<huntxu> adam8157: 万人斩淡淡球推荐
<adam8157>   /kick huntxu
<nyfair> 河南什么时候治过软短控？
<jiero> adam8157:  有你了。
<huntxu> PudGe: 鬼，德国被巴西打哭
<cherrot> huntxu: 为什么叫万人斩。。
<PudGe> huntxu: 我是说这一届
<PudGe> 时代不同了
<cherrot> huntxu: 我猜德国冠军 阵容太强
<huntxu> PudGe: 这一届也不治啊，打加纳和美国都那么惨
<nyfair> 12年欧洲杯小组赛打得风生水起，结果一出线被俄毛打暴了
<huntxu> cherrot: 亲，这是在南美踢世界杯
<PudGe> 这种球队不好搞，作风太硬，
<PudGe> 打西班牙这种妥妥的
<huntxu> 速度太慢，不够乾脆
<nyfair> 我觉得比利时闷声作大死，都说这三场表现不好，结果还拿了9分
<huntxu> 传控倒是学了，可是没学快速突击
<huntxu> 德国还不如打回以前硬朗的打法
<huntxu> nyfair: 签好命好
<nyfair> 不行的，94 98年被暴打
<PudGe> 现在德国身体又好，小技术也练起来了，真是叼炸天
<nyfair> 尼玛，暴露年龄啊
<jiero> nyfair:  你到底多大了！！！
<zhan> 哈哈
<huntxu> nyfair: 那你看02
<huntxu> nyfair: 现在没以前转身慢的问题，但是边后卫不敢上
 * jiero 看得第一次世界杯是 02的。
<nyfair> jiero: 比蛋壕还是年轻点
<huntxu> 而且我觉得小新这届世界杯一定会作死一次的
<jiero> nyfair: 就差半年。
<jiero> lol
<huntxu> 每次都出到中圈不死才怪
<adam8157> nyfair: 我86年, 94年还没看球
<nyfair> adam8157: 我也没看啊，找点新闻tree new bee嘛
<PudGe> 94不是克林斯曼的天下么
<nyfair> 不是罗马尼亚暴打马拉多纳么
<PudGe> 马拉多纳那时候都老的走不动了
 * adam8157 闪人
<nyfair> 有人把一张风景照，弄到虚幻引擎里。然后就有很多人在那里赞，说很强大。但我就感觉不还是张照片嘛，所以我就郁闷，是他们乱赞，还是我无知了。。
<nyfair> 尼玛，蛋蛋下班了？
<eexp> 今年入伍的基本身体条件
<eexp> 身高：男性160厘米以上；女性158厘米以上。
<zhan> 依依你不够标准啊
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40110
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 北京空气质量仅好于兰州
<eexp> zhan: 试试这个。穿了就像没穿的比基尼 TaTa Top
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 14.04版本安装后网卡不能识别，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461473 首先说明一下，我是小白一个 我在安装完14.04后，网卡不能识别，导致不能上网，不管是有线和无线都不能识别，不知道是什么原因，希望论坛里的热心朋友帮忙分析和解决，在此先谢过
<^k^>  ─> ！！！ （注：安装过程中有线网卡是可以识别的） 统计信息: 发表于 由 wellbose — 2014-06-27 16:27
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/314519
<nyfair> 求添加段子
<nyfair> https://github.com/nyfair/freeweb
<^k^> ⇪ t: nyfair/freeweb · GitHub
<onlylove> gcc编译了好久……
<kebab_> nyfair: 昨天狗狗开大会被人嘘两次，  一次是被指责抬高所在城市的生活成本，第二次被指责制造机器人和无人机杀人
<zhan> old
<bcao> gebjgd, 没兴趣，靠你了
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 铁打的app，流水的OS http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461474 sanguo1.jpg sanguo2.jpg 这个256K的小游戏让现在绝大多数上G的游戏无的自容。 严格来说，它不是一个PC游戏，但还是可以在PC上完美的运行—效果比正版的还好，任何时候都可存盘的功能让杀君主拿神器变得如此简单
<onlylove> happyaron: 想起件事情，怎么让程序去我指定的位置找lib
<onlylove> happyaron: ld.so.conf.d？
<happyaron> LD_PRELOAD?
<happyaron> en
<onlylove> happyaron: 我只是想让chrome去搜我编译的gcc
<happyaron> onlylove: chrome 要搜索gcc干嘛？
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，错了，libstdc++，貌似这个……我也忘了为啥要编译gcc了
<happyaron> ...
<zhan> onlylove: LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<onlylove> happyaron: gcc里面有libstdc++的吧
<happyaron> en
<happyaron> onlylove: 单独指这个真没弄过。
<onlylove> 我只是想和chrome说，你丫的哪那么多事情，给你c11的库，自己玩去，别耽误其他程序
<onlylove> 要不是为了其他虚拟机，真心想make -j4，这下好，只能单线程，还要多久啊……
<yang1> vim 怎样把另外一个没有打开的文件　的某几行复制到当前正在编辑的文档　
<nyfair> onlylove: 没事，我丢在OBS上的project要编译2w秒
<hoxily|droid> yang1: read
<yang1> r filename  怎样只复制其中的几行呢
<gebjgd> bcao: 什么靠我了？
<bcao> gebjgd, 变性
<bcao> 拯救东莞
<nyfair> http://staticbbs.acfun.tv/(F(aLpglzn6fXkW6d53ex7ok6B5hMsEfXxJPljf7FE8pc9-u-e3hWHgql_njXiPRsNmmHKrDa149vyZqtFOcFF6dib17HcIYRxHgj7E-c8-rTwRbf61nwmY8lqRVlTzPSDnQVlyX3vhHFFy0dSGv9zyLSUZ9AoXA_FMgLazXmgkjZyDXVAJFNGFRrasNv1D-YCT0))/Images/Upload2/Th/2014-06-27/0a5b8c6d-e5a3-4084-8b30-d8b26445a468.jpg
<nyfair> 狗对小猫说：你猜猜我的口袋里有几块糖？ 小猫说：猜对了你给我吃吗？ 小狗点点头：嗯，猜对了两块都给你！ 小猫咽了咽口水说：我猜五块！ 然后，小狗笑着把糖放到小猫手里，说：我还欠你三块。—这不是低智商的笑话，而是，因为爱你，所以允许了你的小贪心。小猫吃了两块放了迷药的糖，然后被狗日了
<onlylove> nyfair: 一句话毁掉小清新系列
<onlylove> nyfair: 还有个毕业坐火车过站被卖掉的
<kebab_> 我艹，宁财神吸毒被抓
<bonyep> mac连接无线的情况下， 能把mac做成热点发射信号给其他设备使用吗？
<nyfair> http://staticbbs.acfun.tv/Images/Upload2/Images/2014-06-25/8c0cbb29-df8b-4dc3-b846-6c6b9a58c42a.gif
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ image/gif
<kebab_> bonyep: 这个功能没有
<bonyep> kebab_, windows笔记本就能实现， mac应该也有什么软件或者设置才能啊
<kebab_> bonyep: 系统自带的share没有这个功能， 通过别的应该没有问题 :)
<bonyep> kebab_, 设置过吗？ 提示一下
<kebab_> bonyep: 没有， 不过airport express 那个设备可以  :S
<kebab_> bonyep:  http://superuser.com/questions/233924/share-a-wifi-connection-through-wifi-on-mac-os-x
<^k^> kebab_: ⇪ wireless networking - Share a Wifi connection through wifi on Mac OS X - Super User
<kebab_> bonyep: 这个和你的问题类似哦
<kebab_> bonyep: 下面有个利用ipfoward 搞得
<ffwalle> 现在google不好用啊
<gebjgd> bcao: 我直接在海外开东莞分部
<bcao> gebjgd, 不在强内吗？
<gebjgd> bcao: 很多年了
<nyfair> 经常见你感叹自己代码写的工整，变量名字很严谨
<nyfair> 上瘾后，你的创造力会下降
<nyfair> 最后成为一个牛逼的程序猿
<onlylove> nyfair: 如果创造力不下降，会变啥呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 叫兽？
<jiero> nyfair:  。。。你也学那小狗多好
 * jiero 怕麻烦
<nyfair> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1265158
<jiero> nyfair:  我在学着稳重些，再稳重些，再像能给人安全感的人。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 走了。
<nyfair> ...
<nyfair> 我刚想教育他
<huntxu> 比利海灵顿是啥
 * nyfair 绿茶才会看重成熟稳重
 * nyfair 接盘侠的优秀资质
 * nyfair jiero这种楞头青反而是最安全的
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，事实上我是那种绿茶都懒得看的
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛
<onlylove> nyfair: 拜牛牛
<onlylove> nyfair: jiero会不定时出现，你抽空可以狠狠教育他
<onlylove> nyfair: 或者我下次看见他的时候和他说下
<nyfair> ^k^: 比利海灵顿是什么
 * onlylove gcc编译一下午了还没完，好忧伤呀
<nyfair> http://zh.moegirl.org/%E6%AF%94%E5%88%A9%E6%B5%B7%E7%81%B5%E9%A1%BF
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 比利娘 - 萌娘百科 万物皆可萌的百科全书
<nyfair> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/f88add95d143ad4b1d4c9a6480025aafa50f0669.jpg
<onlylove> sayber啥时候这样了
<gebjgd> nyfair: 你还是以身相许吧
<^k^> nyfair, .. 休息一下 ..  17:55
<onlylove> 一下午，终于make完了，可以开始Install了
<zhan> onlylove: 要 bootstrap 啊，编译 3 次
<onlylove> zhan: 咩？
<onlylove> zhan: 不是lfs
<onlylove> zhan: 就是更新下
<zhan> 作为一个合格的 gcc
<onlylove> zhan: 本身有gcc的，开启c，c++
<onlylove> zhan: 如果真的编译三次的话……
<nyfair> https://github.com/nyfair
<nyfair> 整整1年，今天居然是我代码写得最多的一天...
<^k^> ⇪ ti: nyfair · GitHub
<onlylove> zhan: 站站叔多虑了，弄好了
<onlylove> zhan: 哦，编译好了……
<onlylove> zhan: chrome还不知道
 * zhan 去膜拜下牛牛姐 nyfair 写的代码
<onlylove> zhan: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1265213
<onlylove> zhan: 每一次编译gcc，都感觉我比计算机还累
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，下载服务器还不如我快
<gebjgd> 编译gcc真有瘾
<maplebeats> 悲剧，有个机器死机了，我提单重启，结果提成重装了。。。
<maplebeats> 哎
<even> 有人用azure没？
<even> 这货的dns是不有问题？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sC6IY-SdAAB-hCI_OJIAALrUgMg4r4AAH6c355.jpg 真是老来俏啊
<even> 刚才掉线了
<untitled> hi
<^k^> untitled:点点点.  19:16
<untitled> happy
<evollost> ubuntu搭配什么桌面环境快一些
<evollost> 目前是原版的unity 感觉没有双系统的win下流畅啊
<gebjgd> evollost: kubuntu
<evollost> gebjgd:有没有更快的
<evollost> 稍微难看些没事
<kebab_> xfce.
 * jusss 要失业了，15个小时37分钟后
<kebab_> o.O
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • usb转串口设备无法显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461475 之前通过usb转串口线开发还是好好的，今天突然打开minicom是提示找不到ttyUSB0,文件不存在。 后来照着网上的方案，lsusb看了下，没有找到相关的usb转串口的设备，如图： 串口2.png 然后有查看了lsmod，如下图：
<^k^>  ─> 可以看到驱动程序 串口3.png 接着查看了dmesg，显示驱动程序无法绑定到ttyUSB0， 串口.png 请问，这是硬件的问题吗？还是说是其他 …
<happyaron> jusss: 啥意思。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 毕业了呗
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个时间，差不太多
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个意思。
<jusss> happyaron: 明天12点学校就不让再待了
<jusss> onlylove: 我投奔你去吧
 * jusss 收留我吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 那群人太不靠谱了，给一堆系统镜像要下载，IT说，我们只管微软的，其他的你们自己玩，然后和我说，你用下载服务器下，然后，那破机器下东西排队不说，还没硬盘空间，我加了俩任务，然后本地的俩susued都快下完了，那俩还在队列里
<onlylove> happyaron: suse还是下的DVD
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 找土豪荣收留，我司是外包，坑死你不偿命的
<jusss> 昨天看了星球大战5，突然发现还有这种好电影没看
<happyaron> jusss: 饿
<happyaron> jusss: 额
<happyaron> jusss: 有实习么
<jusss> happyaron: 我学通信的，
<jusss> happyaron: 但是现在不想干通信了，想转行
<jusss> palomino|working: only lovers left alive 出1080p了，赶快去看吧，
<happyaron> jusss: 那就转吧。。。
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/1297151/
<jusss> ^k^: 出来干活啦
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉，我想知道你夜里偷拍女人是不用闪光灯的吧。
<happyaron> jiero: 我没有偷拍。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 光明正大人家同意的
<jiero> happyaron:  噢。你和那么多人说话了啊
<jiero> happyaron:  帅哥
<happyaron> jiero: 还有我的相机没有闪光灯……
<jiero> happyaron:  果然。
<jiero> happyaron:  全画幅好像到3200iso还是低噪，比我们的普通单反强3倍啊。。
<jiero> happyaron:  壕，下一次补配件要花几万？
<happyaron> jiero: 7D那APS-C的家伙ISO3200也完全无压力。
<onlylove> jiero: 也就你偷拍用闪光灯
<happyaron> jiero: 。。。还没计划呢
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/celebrity/1036300/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 502 => Net::HTTPBadGateway for http://movie.douban.com/celebrity/1036300/ -- unhandled responsein get body
<^k^> jusss, .. 休息一下 ..  20:53
<happyaron> jiero: 或许是上次说那支爱死小白
<happyaron>             \\
<happyaron>              \\_
<happyaron>           .---(')
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron>             \\
<happyaron>              \\_
<happyaron>           .---(')
<happyaron>         o( )_-\_
<^k^> happyaron:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<happyaron> ...
<jiero> 。。
<happyaron> 貌似我不在白名单了。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 可能是要买爱死小白兔
<happyaron> jiero: http://detail.zol.com.cn/228/227747/param.shtml
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 【佳能EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM参数】Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM镜头参数_规格_性能_功能-ZOL中关村在线
<happyaron> jiero: 但短期内是没预算的，也还没必要，技术太差了对不起这东西。
<jiero> happyaron:  你和阿当一样开始健身了吗？
<jiero> happyaron: 为了背着6公斤的单反套装
<happyaron> jiero: 开始得没他早，也没他强度大。
<jiero> happyaron:  今天我终于测量体重发现自己超过了 65公斤啊。
<happyaron> jiero: 就是骑骑车游游泳。
<happyaron> ：）
<jiero> happyaron:  看来每天吃半斤肉是见效的，比每天吃1斤要好
<happyaron> ...
<jiero> happyaron: ？
<jiero> happyaron: 其实也是我停止运动了。
<jiero> 吃肉不运动就会胖的。
<jiero> happyaron:  果然也是壕的方式锻炼
<happyaron> jiero: 怎么壕了……
<happyaron> jiero: 我的自行车100块。
<jiero> happyaron: 方式啊
<jiero> 没说设备。
<happyaron> 好的。。。
<happyaron> 土豪不是该打高尔夫么？
<jiero> happyaron: 那是娱乐
<happyaron> 好的……
<jiero> happyaron: 就和钓鱼一样的高尔夫。。。
<bonyep> 大家吃饭了
<bonyep> 土豪也要吃饭的吧
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见人生淫家
<iMadper> happyaron: 什么?
<iMadper> happyaron: 我刚加班结束
<iMadper> happyaron: 啥都不知道, 怎么就人生赢家了?
<happyaron> iMadper: 谁说你赢家了？》
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见人生淫家
<iMadper> happyaron: 你死定了
<happyaron> iMadper: 我怎么了……
<happyaron> iMadper: 为啥死定了……
<iMadper> happyaron: 决定了, 跟你死磕
<happyaron> smallzhan: 小颤颤叔好
<happyaron> iMadper: 不要啊，求婚介
<smallzhan> ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 我请你吃饭
<happyaron> iMadper: 行吧。。。
<smallzhan> 你眼睛很贼啊
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 你看看 cherrot, 现在进展的怎么样了?
<happyaron> iMadper: 他进展貌似不错啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦.
<iMadper> happyaron: 我收费介绍的
<happyaron> iMadper: 一顿饭嘛
<iMadper> happyaron: 连续两个月, 每次半个月工资.
<happyaron> iMadper: lol
 * iMadper <- 专业媒婆
<happyaron> iMadper: 得介绍成功再收吧，要不然 cherrot 多可怜
<iMadper> happyaron: 就是成功后收费
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯，那等他进展咯
<iMadper> happyaron: 不过, cherrot没有给我反馈.
<iMadper> happyaron: 我连他想不想出手都不知道呢
 * iMadper <- 穷疯了
<happyaron> iMadper: 那你打听下呗
<jiero> iMadper:  介绍给 cherrot 了？
<iMadper> jiero: 是呀
<jiero> 。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 算了, 不急
<iMadper> jiero: 咋了? 你也想要???
<happyaron> jiero: iMadper 手上有大批妹子，你要找他介绍一个不？
<jiero> iMadper:  难道 cherrot 也悲剧了？
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 没有大批.
<iMadper> happyaron: 但是, 以后会有存货的.
<jiero> iMadper:  我不知道，有没有比我阳光的？
<WL_mutou> 晚上好
<happyaron> iMadper: 你那是源源不断，生生不息
<happyaron> iMadper: 比大批还牛逼
<jiero> iMadper: 是啊。源源不断
<WL_mutou> O(∩_∩)O~\(≧皿≦)/~
<iMadper> jiero: 给兔子那个挺阳光的
<iMadper> jiero: ... 别跟 happyaron 学坏.
<iMadper> jiero: happyaron 是坏荣, 你不是
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 奶奶的, 你自己收集呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 搭讪障碍啊
 * iMadper 从不搭讪呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 那你从哪认识的啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 不传男不传女...
 * happyaron 认识不到妹子
<happyaron> iMadper: wtf
<endle> 咦？发生什么了？
<iMadper> endle: 好久不见你了
 * endle 很困惑
 * endle 专业潜水三十年
<iMadper> endle: 没啥, 几个土豪要剥削我的知识...
<jiero> iMadper:  wzssyqa 当着前台的小姑娘的面让我搭讪她，我就和她说话了，他还说这不是会搭讪么。 BS 袜子
<bonyep> 专业潜水30年， 真是元老样的品质啊
<iMadper> endle: 我也潜水五年了
<jiero> iMadper: 搭讪是什么。。
<bonyep> 就是邂逅
<iMadper> jiero: 就是, 不认识人家, 还硬要过去管人家要电话号码
<happyaron> iMadper: 赶紧的好东西和大家分享
<iMadper> happyaron: 不传男不传女, 你要学吗?
<jiero> iMadper: 噢。我似乎可以做到。
<iMadper> happyaron: 可以告诉你
 * iMadper 我去, 真的我没啥技巧呀, 只是有机会的时候不放过呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 你可以写下来，这样就不是你传的了，无论男女都可以。
<smallzhan> 不传男不传女，传给哈皮笑眯眯
<iMadper> smallzhan: s/笑/小/
<smallzhan> 哈哈
<happyaron> smallzhan 小颤颤。。。不要这样啊
<jiero> happyaron:  我曾经见过女生搭讪男生的。不过还是比较少见
<iMadper> jiero: 你帅, 什么都有可能
<bonyep> 招远麦当劳打死人的案件宣判了吗？
<jiero> iMadper:  ...
<happyaron> jiero: 高富帅
<happyaron> jiero: 你真是高富帅
<iMadper> happyaron: 你外形粗犷, 什么都有可能
 * iMadper <- 土鳖一个, 什么都要努力争取
<happyaron> iMadper: 卧槽你这是黑我呢还是黑我呢还是黑我呢。
<jiero> iMadper happyaron  我。。。没说自己。。。
<iMadper> sigh
<iMadper> 跟你们在一起聊天, 压力好大
<iMadper> 我这种土鳖...
 * iMadper 继续加班
<jiero> ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 你有啥压力，人生淫家
<happyaron> iMadper: 我才是土掉渣了
<iMadper> happyaron: 我都送出去了呀, cherrot连个饭都没请...
<happyaron> iMadper: 你不是等他成功呢么
<happyaron> iMadper: 拿下以后才有饭啊
 * onlylove ←这才是土到极点的
<jiero> iMadper:  cherrot 晚上已经和妹子出去了？
<iMadper> jiero: 他们一起住
<jiero> iMadper:  噢。
<smallzhan> 拜赢家
<jiero> iMadper:  一起住，不也要外出一点才好两人世界？
<iMadper> jiero: 那我就不知道了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04很多网页打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461476 新安装的ubuntn14.04，安装完毕后无法更新（连不上国内的主服务器），换服务器后可正常更新。但是有很多网页打不开，更改过好几个DNS服务器地址，包括 8.8.8.8,114.114.114.114以及isp提供的DNS地址
<^k^>  ─> ，也清除过dns缓存（sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start）,但都不起效果，还是很多网页打不开，找不到是什么原因导致的这个问题，快崩溃 …
<wzssyqa> im
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 似乎很多八卦？
<jiero> wzssyqa:  你要辩解么
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 是呀, 你妹子追的怎么样了?
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 很不顺利啊
<wzssyqa> jiero: 喔要辩解什么？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 上次 gnome.asia 你竟然当着妹子的面让我搭讪她，如果我不去和她说话，她多难堪。。。你这家伙
<wzssyqa> jiero: 没明白啊
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 坏袜子
<iMadper> happyaron: 坏荣
<wzssyqa> jiero: 喔让你说晕了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。啥？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你说绕着转圈那会？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 转圈？
<happyaron> iMadper: 还是多问候一下 wzssyqa 吧
<jiero> 问候 wzssyqa
<wzssyqa> jiero: 搭讪谁？
<iMadper> happyaron: 为啥?
<jiero> wzssyqa:  。。。不便说名字吧。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 那也叫搭讪？
<happyaron> iMadper: wzssyqa 追妹子比较辛苦。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 你用的词语。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你说我追的那个？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我没说
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我已经被你搞得逻辑混乱了
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我才逻辑混乱了好吧
<wzssyqa> jiero: 那天我哪里让你搭讪妹子了啊
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我没找你妹子搭讪
<jiero> wzssyqa:  北邮的那姑娘
<wzssyqa> jiero: 那个啊。。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 想起来了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 罗姐的条件真是百人斩的条件啊
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我记错人了，我记得是当wdj面说的来着
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 然后就差那一条，唉
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 搭讪妹子又不是什么不好的事情
<wzssyqa> jiero: 被搭讪可以给人带来自信哈
<jiero> wzssyqa:  对了你妹子不来这里吧
<jiero> wzssyqa:  对我来说没有意思。
 * jusss 刚才对面宿舍把一被罩垃圾从6楼扔了下去，保留了我们学校离校前优良的传统！
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我应该会被几乎所有人喜欢——我够自恋。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 来又怎样？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 所以。。。我会觉得想逃避
 * wzssyqa 变得今天这样猥琐的一大原因就是没有被妹子搭讪过
<iMadper> wzssyqa: ... ... 那你多去搭讪呀
<jusss> 还记得大二时，师哥们在一个夜雨缠绵的晚上纷纷把壶从楼上扔了下去，地上一片碎壶胆，
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我追的那个妹子也是习惯躲着的。
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 按照李老板的说法, 太难追的, 就算追到也不幸福.
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 我赞同.
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 大部分人都这么说
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 所以, 你一定要自己得出这个结论才会相信?
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 还是抱有侥幸心理?
 * iMadper <- 最会打击别人了. 
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 你这剂量明显不够嘛
<jiero> iMadper wzssyqa  happyaron  从小到大和我交谈多的都是怪人
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 这件事情上能打击你的, 显然不是我.
<iMadper> jiero: 呸! 我正常得很!
<happyaron> jiero: 我也正常得很！
 * iMadper 觉得心很痛...
 * iMadper 竟然被人说是怪人...
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我和你交谈的不多
 * jiero 很会打击别人吧
<jiero> 哈哈
 * iMadper 若你喜欢怪人, 其实我很美
<iMadper> jiero: 你的幽默, 真心赞, 发自内心的夸奖
<iMadper> happyaron: 完了, 我笑的听不下来了
<iMadper> 停
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/268319   想买
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ patagonia 巴塔哥尼亚 C-Street 男士休闲运动鞋 $35.23（约￥330）_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 好好笑，笑点在哪里？
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 我笑点比较怪
 * jiero 通常不能讲出自己为什么笑，因为刚才笑点往往是自己一个愚蠢的念头和另一个蠢的假设基础上然后自嘲
<wzssyqa> jiero: 想起来了，那个北邮妹子好像有男朋友
<jiero> wzssyqa: 对啊，你才知道
<wzssyqa> 加了那个微信群就知道了
<jiero> wzssyqa:  研二的人了嗯。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 可爱的孩子都会有人追
<wzssyqa> jiero: 那么显嫩？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 可能比我小3岁吧。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 看着好小啊
<jiero> wzssyqa:  经常喜欢微笑的人显得稍微年轻2岁很正常。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我穿上运动服，去高中就可以被认作高中生
<jiero> 我说她是不是大二的 :)
<jiero> 少估算了4岁
<jiero> 也不一定。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我也以为是大二的呢
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你没试着挖下？ (她男朋友没在这里潜水吧？
<jiero> 大二是20岁吧？研二也可能是24岁。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  为什么啊。我心里有人你知道的。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 可以有多个嘛 @happyaron
<jiero> wzssyqa: 讨厌。我现在讨厌公司里的人对我提她名字。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 公司？你真开公司了？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 没开。我说过她是在我所在公司实习的。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  10多天就在我后面不理睬我。
<jiero> 哈哈那都过去了
<jiero> 哈哈
 * wzssyqa 一直觉得 jiero 是事业编
<jiero> wzssyqa: 什么是事业编？
<jiero> iMadper:   结果我就没送给她什么好礼物
<jiero> iMadper:  她走的时候去送她我忘了带钱包，结果她请我吃饭哈。
<jiero> lol
<wzssyqa> roylez: 你的zsh配置，跟新的git搭配的不好啊
<wzssyqa> roylez: push 之后，还显示＋
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<roylez> wzssyqa: 是么...
<wzssyqa> roylez: git 2.0
<roylez> wzssyqa: 好久没更新那块的功能了
<jiero> roylez:  主席教导我一下
<roylez> jiero: 渣渣自绝于天下
<jiero> roylez:  。。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 多个啥？
<happyaron> roylez: 为主席点赞
<jiero> roylez:  和你比，多数人都渣了。。。
<jiero> roylez:  自爱不？
<jiero> roylez:  霸气 roylez
<smallzhan> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> wzssyqa: 好像我这里没看到问题呢，慢慢再说吧，不是什么大毛病
<roylez> smallzhan: 小鲇鱼
<wzssyqa> roylez: 你不是用testing的么
<smallzhan> 。。。
<roylez> wzssyqa: arch
<wzssyqa> roylez: amd64啊
<roylez> wzssyqa: 懒了，现在Linux就活在外置硬盘里面
<wzssyqa> roylez: 傻了，你说你用arch了。。。
<wzssyqa> roylez: 你也是那种叛逃小苹果的了？
<jusss> 不是一直arch吗
 * jusss 在小米商店里找了1个小时的应用，最后就下了个小米桌面。。。
<jusss> 怎么没吸引我的呀
<roylez> wzssyqa: 没有啊，自己的笔记本挂掉了。公司的笔记本，晚上才接上旧硬盘当Linux电脑使
<realrealjerry> 想买个录音笔，平日练习讲话发音用，哪位朋友有这方面经验，给推荐下？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu怎么才能缩短启动时间呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461478 RT，下面是我键入dmesg -d输出的信息，大家可以帮我分析一下吗？ dmesg.info.zip 统计信息: 发表于 由 651927693 — 2014-06-27 22:33
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ... 看了下上下文明白了……
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 带不带这样的……
<happyaron> imtxc: 妹子壕你好
<happyaron> imtxc: 把你给漏了
<jusss> 安静了
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  23:14
<onlylove> happyaron: 你们都是妹子壕 cc imtxc  iMadper
<onlylove> 哦，还有 cherrot
<happyaron> onlylove: 我怎么是妹子壕了？》
<iMadper> onlylove: 我是猎头 + 媒婆
<iMadper> onlylove: 我把一个妹子介绍给 cherrot了
<happyaron> iMadper: 所以你是妹子壕啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 那么多资源
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 拜壕
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 评审
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 瓶身
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 平身
<iMadper> happyaron: 渣输入法
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 手头资源还多么
<happyaron> iMadper: 换搜狗
<iMadper> happyaron: 就是搜狗
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 现在不多了.
<happyaron> iMadper: 那等下个月升级新版
<iMadper> happyaron: 好
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 都自己消耗了？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 他的库存是动态的
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 没有, 介绍给同学了
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 现在有一些正在培养的.
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 你还有正规的培训流程？
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 没有
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 我很水的
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 随便聊聊, 聊的不错, 然后介绍给大家
<smallzhan> 妹子壕
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 资源从哪里收集到得？
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 不传男不传女
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 你要听嘛?
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 如果好玩就讲
<iMadper> 不好玩..
<smallzhan> 唉，他没发现槽点
<happyaron> iMadper 肯定是一个都不放过
<happyaron> 又一个丧心病狂啊
<iMadper> ....
<happyaron> iMadper: 不是么
<happyaron> iMadper: 不丧心病狂，还不赶紧给 wzssyqa 弄个妹子
<iMadper> happyaron: wzssyqa 在追一个妹子呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 太辛苦了啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 有人乐在其中
<iMadper> happyaron: 比如我
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 乐在丧心病狂中？
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 都乐
 * wzssyqa 很羡慕嫉妒恨 iMadper 这样的人生淫家
<happyaron> iMadper: 人生淫家
<cherrot> iMadper, 土豪你竟然在
<happyaron> cherrot: 丧心病狂你竟然在
<cherrot> happyaron, 周末嘛
<happyaron> cherrot: 没有丧心病狂地陪妹子？
<cherrot> happyaron, 小妖精自己玩儿去了
<happyaron> cherrot: 这就夜不归宿了？
<cherrot> happyaron, 自己洗香香睡觉去了
<happyaron> cherrot: 额没有学习 gebjgd 前辈啊
<cherrot> happyaron, 子愧不如啊
<happyaron> lol
<gebjgd> happyaron: cherrot 公司今天party 刚吃喝完
<happyaron> gebjgd: 温拿好
<gebjgd> happyaron: 别温不温拿的
<happyaron> gebjgd: 那咋的
<gebjgd> happyaron: 一点都不实惠
<gebjgd> happyaron: 有没有大保健什么的
<happyaron> 没有。。。
<cherrot> happyaron, 大保健来一套
<gebjgd> cherrot: 还不睡觉？
<cherrot> gebjgd, 还没到时间呢
<gebjgd> cherrot: 你也变成海外党了？
<cherrot> gebjgd, 值班值得生物钟倒不过来了
<cherrot> gebjgd, 海外党就好了
<gebjgd> cherrot: 你是SA?
<cherrot> gebjgd, web developer
<gebjgd> cherrot: 那还用值班？
<cherrot> gebjgd, 世界杯来了 安排值班
<gebjgd> cherrot: 和世界杯有什么关系
<cherrot> gebjgd, 安排世界杯期间要值夜班而已
<happyaron> cherrot: 真没有啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 你这个我截图了
<happyaron> cherrot: 回头给你妹子看
<cherrot> happyaron, 弱爆了 lol
<cherrot> happyaron, 妹子都答应给我做了
<happyaron> cherrot: yoooo
<gebjgd> cherrot: 这么厉害？
<happyaron> iMadper: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
<happyaron> cherrot: 丧心病狂到这程度了都？
<cherrot> happyaron, lol
<happyaron> 这样看还是在吹牛啊。
<cherrot> happyaron, 真说了
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<happyaron> cherrot: 你这算是已经拿下？
<cherrot> happyaron, 还说要随我姓
 * happyaron 速度太快了吧……
<cherrot> happyaron, 没 只是我调侃功力还算可以 把妹子调教了  lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 人家没那意思不会随便跟你侃
<happyaron> cherrot: 明后天赶紧看个电影唱个K什么的吧
<cherrot> happyaron, 不太好  手头还有个妹子  真是难
<happyaron> 啥意思？
<happyaron> cherrot: 成妹子壕了？
<cherrot> happyaron, lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 妹子壕你好
<cherrot> happyaron, 睡了
<happyaron> cherrot: 妹子壕再见
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 最有发言权 : 一天莫顿突然对妻子说:"玛丽,我觉得咱们的孩子当中,威利不是我的孩子！ ""你怎么能胡乱猜疑呢?只有他才是你的孩子！ "
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2oseIXNrtAAA_hgOGHi4AALrKAGxVugAAD-e279.jpg 小鼠鼠与它的"赛车"
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWG8CIMuwrAABovHfsuTAAAMY3wB0qxEAAGjU551.jpg 不管男女看懂的顶下
<jiero> joke
<jiero> abc ？
<jiero> knownbad:  今天睡得超级差劲啊，入睡到起床6个多小时醒但是中途醒来太多次
<knownbad> 频尿是未老先衰的症状。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-28
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • Ubuntu 14 安装搜狗输入法，wine qq无法调用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461480 请问这个怎么解决呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chp845 — 2014-06-28 7:12
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 手贱升级后，系统的中文字体混乱 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461481 装完14.04后，手贱升级，结果系统的中文字体混乱了 就是黑体之间夹杂着一些楷体，如下图所示 这可咋办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 renever — 2014-06-28 8:17
<macint0sh> gebjgd: ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/08/Cg-4V1I2sPuIfS-MAACM45IhQ-kAALrKwHNovcAAIz7000.jpg 从小就觉得绑匪最酷
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 菜鸟求助，UBUNTU14 中文桌面版 在windows，安装后启动时出现磁加载问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461485 菜鸟求助，UBUNTU14 中文桌面版 在windows，安装后出现磁加载问题 提示 按I略过，S重试 M手动加载！！！如何解决，在windows xp和windows 7下安装都 是这样的情况，
<^k^>  ─> 安装UBUNTU13则可以正常的进入UBUTU桌面。 统计信息: 发表于 由 uge3 — 2014-06-28 9:22
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  09:41
<imtxc> 早啊
<jiero> imtxc:  早安
 * imtxc momo jiero
<imtxc> ol 咋还没来
<jiero> imtxc:  gfrog 不来了来了 frog
<imtxc> 恩啊
<jiero> imtxc:  昨天夜里讨论奇怪的话题， imadper 收介绍费
<jiero> imtxc:  你怎么不收？
<imtxc> 啥
<imtxc> 我不知道啊
<imtxc> 我还在兰州
<jiero> imtxc:  给 happyaron 找个姑娘，他给你 半个月薪水
<imtxc> jiero: 别信他的
<jiero> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> jiero: 土豪 aron 的姑娘，估计有一个连
<jiero> imtxc:  嗯嗯。
<jiero> imtxc:  北京姑娘真多。。。
<jiero> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> 对啊
<jiero> imtxc:  感觉好假
<imtxc> jiero: 骗你做啥
<jiero> imtxc:  我说的是为啥北京那么多
<imtxc> jiero: 5d3 玩家
<imtxc> jiero: 北京多么
<jiero> imtxc:  能认出来那是什么？
<jiero> imtxc:  我觉得很多男的都认不出来
<imtxc> jiero: ，。。。。
<imtxc> 次哦
<jiero> imtxc:  好吧，我是车盲，球盲，相机盲，手机盲
<jiero> imtxc:  品牌盲
<imtxc> jiero: 我前几天申请的卡又批了。。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  有钱了你
<imtxc> ji
<imtxc> jiero: 这半个月花破产了
<imtxc> jiero: 医院这种地方，你知道
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  你在干嘛？
<jiero> imtxc: 什么问题？
<imtxc> jiero: 家人做手术
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。。。难怪。
<imtxc> jiero: 所以破产了
<jiero> imtxc:  这么大手术。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  能让你破产
<imtxc> jiero: 就不说了
<jiero> imtxc: 好的
<imtxc> jiero: 反正很烦啊
<jiero> imtxc: 赶紧把手机和电脑和相机都当出去吧。
<jiero> imtxc:  省得你在这里浪费时间
<imtxc> jiero: 那点儿万一当不了多少钱
<imtxc> jiero: 我买水果的计划得推迟两年了
<jiero> imtxc: 当了就能买到 ipad
<imtxc> 不喜欢pad
<macint0sh> 突然来了一股流量
<jiero> imtxc 赶紧去傍个富婆去
<imtxc> jiero: 然
<imtxc> jiero: http://daily.zhihu.com/story/3998518 这里的这些宜家的家具看起来都不错啊
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 在陌生城市租了单间，想方设法布置得更舒适（多图）
<imtxc> jiero: 可惜沙发什么的不适合租房党
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 永中OFFICE，比WPS更接近我们的操作习惯，且有直接64位的，很方便，很强大 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461487 今天装了永中OFFICE，感觉非常好，WPS有个字体粗的现象，刚开始会感觉不适应，但永中就不会这样，在宋体的情况下，和微软的感觉完全一样（只有界面颜色不
<^k^>  ─> 同）。且有直接64位的，直接安装。很方便，很强大。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xmzsq — 2014-06-28 10:09
<jiero> imtxc: 你要沙发干嘛啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 不要啊
<jiero> imtxc: 充气式的就好了呢
<imtxc> jiero: 我需要个凳子
<imtxc> jiero: 充气的有女朋友就够了吧
<jiero> imtxc: 真是的，现在人都缺乏想象力，凳子和三脚架应该合体的。
<jiero> imtxc: 女朋友充气的？
<imtxc> jiero: 我不确定那种充气沙发能抗住我么
<jiero> imtxc: 能的。
<jiero> imtxc: 你才70千克
<jiero> imtxc: 看人家两个人闹都可以扛住
<yang2> 请问一下，我现在正在学正则表达式，不同的正则引擎　对我们编写正则表达式有影响吗
<Lancelot> 充气……这是什么话题……
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】为什么硬盘安装无法识别windows系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461488 mbr引导的windows7系统基础上想再安装最新的ubuntu实现双系统，发现安装过程中提示硬盘中没有系统，但是在linux live里面可以找到windows的分区和系统文件，但安装的时候却不能识别，
<^k^>  ─> 尝试了mint和kubuntu同样是这样，这如何解决？另外，现在是不是已经不能用wubi了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 robin800 — 2014-06-28 10:19
<imtxc> jiero: 来个链接？
<imtxc> jiero: 那种沙发不会不稳么，我的意思是人坐上面气乱跑
<imtxc> jiero: 坐侧面的话会不会歪掉
<jiero> imtxc:  不知道啊。没买过沙发，只买过充气床
<imtxc> 好吧
<happyaron> imtxc: 妹子壕你好
<happyaron> imtxc: 我真没啥妹子啊
<jiero> happyaron:  因为你不去抢吧。
<happyaron> jiero: 怎么抢
<jiero> happyaron:  搭讪
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<jiero> happyaron: 快搭讪去，找到你想要的女孩子。
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<happyaron> jiero: 你怎么不去？
<jiero> happyaron:  我周围没有什么女孩子我感兴趣
<jiero> happyaron:  我很少见到。
<jiero> happyaron:  当然可以说我懒
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<happyaron> jiero: 你这咋办
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 双眼皮是做出来的 : 她很漂亮,但美中不足的是眼皮是单层的.于是去做了双眼皮手术....很快,手术完成了.她急不可耐的打开缠着的纱布,拿来了镜子一照"哇....."怎么了?她的上眼皮不见了.好丑好丑好难看哦.于是她把主刀医师告上了法庭法官:"你怎么吧人家的上眼皮给割
<^k^>  ─> 了?你以前做过此类手术吗?"医师:"有!但相当的成功!"法官:"你以前做的是哪一类手术?"医师:"主治男性包皮过长". 
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 第二次装ubuntu13.04出现的新问题，求各位大神帮助啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461489 之前把硬盘腾了一个空间，装了双系统，是用的grub，用xp引导ubuntu。然后以为自己安装系统无压力了，想到有问题可以随时重装。今天手贱的觉得运行系统时，电脑很烫，就照网上
<^k^>  ─> 各种教程下驱动，最后的结果是最后开机只剩个鼠标，所有图标没了。就把原来linux的硬盘空间格了，再重装了一次，用原来的方 …
<if_e1se> 各位。我用 echo 'hello' > /dev/console 显示的输出会有缩进。
<jiero> happyaron:   所以我很蠢。
<jiero> happyaron: 哈哈
<jiero> happyaron:  没关系啦，反正我找到一个喜欢的。
<jiero> happyaron:  虽然很麻烦，但是我竟然觉得比再找到一个简单些。。。
<dexterk_> 有没有在福建的呀
<dexterk_> 我这儿有几台电视机要出，只用了一个月
<happyaron> jiero: 这个看你咋想呗
<happyaron> jiero: 你觉得对的，就对了。
<roylez> jiero: 看来你还是念念不忘澳洲女人
<onlylove> roylez: 他在澳洲的时候，还没形成男女概念
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 醉酒后的悲剧 : 过年了,某男喝酒微醉,叼根烟回家了！ 见大街上一屁孩放爆杖（将整挂的鞭炮拆散了,一个个用香点着放）。 哥们玩性大发,大喝一声"我放一个！"。 然后用嘴里的香烟点了一个爆杖,点完就往外扔,结果哥们脑残了,把烟头扔了出去,爆杖塞嘴里了,杯具就发
<^k^>  ─> 生了,哥们嘴角崩裂了,手指头崩黑了………
<imtxc> onlylove: 又要麻烦你了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我不小心给内核升级到 3.15 了，vmplayer 又不行了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不在vmware了
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有，你没事总是pacman做啥
<jiero> roylez onlylove 在澳洲的时候，开车路过的野姑娘们经常冲我大喊大叫。好无聊。
<imtxc> onlylove: 之前装了个啥忘了，然后系统各种问题
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的花旗卡批了
<jiero> roylez onlylove 澳洲女孩子好像很野蛮而且心眼不好的也挺多。。。
<roylez> jiero: 恩，感觉有些完全没教养
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: 因为觉得你太丑
<onlylove> imtxc: 招行10天没搭理我，大概不打算搭理我了
<imtxc> onlylove: 。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 不就是没座机么，多大事
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • u盘安装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461492 win8.1下用U盘安装ubuntu时最好的办法是什么。。。。。求大神解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 Onepiece&yl — 2014-06-28 13:25
<jiero> onlylove: 没啥，招行就没搭理我，直接寄来了
<jiero> onlylove:  不过就是没啥额度啦
<onlylove> jiero: 我这初审好吧
<jiero> onlylove:  哦，不懂
<gebjgd> jiero: 你又被甩了？
<macint0sh> 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd 。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你为啥要说又呢
<gebjgd> onlylove: jiero 事实就是又
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我记得jiero说过一次啊
<jiero> gebjgd onlylove 因为表白了4次。
<jiero> 即使是对同一个人。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不是，同一个人，可以用又么？
<jiero> 至少对方认认真真的努力找理由拒绝我
<gebjgd> onlylove: 可以
<gebjgd> jiero: 直接推倒
<jiero> gebjgd:  。。。
<onlylove> gebjgd: jiero会被告强X的
<RainFlying> @onlylove
<jiero> 。。。觉得她不会。。。
<jiero> 但是就会不理我了。。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 咋了
<RainFlying> onlylove: http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=2704199939&uk=3291592382
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ VID_20140628_095104.mp4_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<jiero> RainFlying:  。。。视频肯定不是好东西！
<jiero> RainFlying: 除非你自己做的
<onlylove> jiero: 没啥，他自己收留的猫
<onlylove> jiero: 这不是第一次了
<onlylove> jiero: 你想多了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 所谓的叉者见叉
<jiero> RainFlying:
<jiero> onlylove:  我楼下两只猫
<jiero> onlylove: 3只小猫
<onlylove> jiero: 我屋外一群猫，三只小猫
<jiero> onlylove:  那孩子恨嫁但不要我。。。果然我没吸引力。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 或者她就是想直接结婚了
<jiero> 给出她所要求的条件，完全就是结婚完成。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 可以了吗 : 夫:我要你说,这不属于我的衣服,说一百遍。 妻:这不属于我的衣服,这不属于我的衣服。。。 妻:现在可以去买那件不属于我的衣服了吗? 
<happyaron> 累屎了
<jiero> happyaron:  leis 了
<happyaron> jiero: 你妹子拉拉了？
<jiero> happyaron:  ？
<jiero> happyaron:  什么是拉拉？
<happyaron> jiero: 没事。
<happyaron> jiero: 找妹子壕们问。
<jiero> happyaron:  妹子壕？
<jiero> roylez:  怎么给妹子安全感啊？
<happyaron> imtxc imadper cherrot 这种
<happyaron> jiero: ^^^^^
<jiero> happyaron:  妹子壕你绝对可以成为。
<happyaron> jiero: 我不是就可以了……
<happyaron> jiero: 你需要找现在是妹子壕的人咨询。
<jiero> happyaron:  我不认识那样的人。
<jiero> imtxc:  妹子壕，你是不？
<jiero> imtxc:  教我怎么给妹子安全感啊？
<RainFlying> 贵圈真心乱
<gebjgd> jiero: 据说插入的时候 妹子最有安全感
<happyaron> gebjgd: 跟你老婆确认一下，再来给我们传授经验
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不用确认了  她说是
<happyaron> o
<gebjgd> jiero: happyaron 所以说插入能带来安全感  快去给身边的妹子安全感吧
<jiero> gebjgd:  我想要的妹子已经不在身边了。
<jiero> gebjgd: happyaron 还没找到
<gebjgd> jiero: 打飞机去找
<jiero> gebjgd:  不去，我想要她同意。
<happyaron> gebjgd: lol
<gebjgd> 6月13日，据湖南官方媒体红网报道，娄底双峰县80后农民李某利用PS软件人像合成技术制作敲诈勒索信寄给200多名官员，勒索金额为947万余元，其中既遂45.3万元，多名被敲诈官员声称“碍于面子汇款”。
<macint0sh> msg
 * jusss 已失业
<jusss> onlylove: win7能限制普通用户安装软件不？
<onlylove> jusss: 能
<onlylove> jusss: 前提是，普通用户
<onlylove> jusss: 普通用户根本没权限写programfile文件夹，
<jusss> onlylove: 所以不用设置?
<onlylove> jusss: 那种不用安装的没法限制
<onlylove> jusss: 只能通过策略
<onlylove> leeeee: 想你啦，然后你就来啦
<leeeee> 噗 真的假的啊
<onlylove> 你好久没来了
<jusss> onlylove: 我哥有台台式机，经常有9岁的小朋友过来瞎装一些垃圾软件，我想把它限制，让除了admin以为谁都装不了软件
<onlylove> 罗杰还纠结啾啾那事情呢
<jusss> onlylove: 上次我回家看到那台机子上同时装着百度杀毒 360 可牛 金山杀毒 电脑管家 瑞星，
<onlylove> jusss: 这种事，你不是有HIPS么，白名单
<onlylove> jusss: 还要那些做啥，多累
<onlylove> jusss: 一个白名单搞定所有
<jusss> onlylove: 所以我要限制普通用户安装不了软件
<onlylove> jusss: 你保证那个9岁的小朋友用的是普通用户？
<onlylove> jusss: 磕毛豆去吧
<onlylove> jusss: 或者魔法盾
<jusss> onlylove: 不给他admin帐号他当然只能用普通用户
<onlylove> jusss: 禁止其他程序运行，管理员都没用
<onlylove> jusss: 你哥万一用admin登录忘锁屏走了呢
<leeeee> 我知道啊 以他的性格。。一时半会不会好
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉comodo不好使，我用笔记本设置了个虚拟wifi,然后手机连不上电脑的网络，关了comodo才行
<jusss> onlylove: 而貌似comodo又没找到怎么设置允许虚拟wifi
<onlylove> jusss: 你不会用就说丫的不好使
<vito-L> 设置一下comodo规则应该就好了
<jusss> onlylove: 是，我不会用
<onlylove> jusss: 那些从windows转到Linux的都这么说，Linux太TMD难用了，连图形界面都没，现在谁还用没图形界面的系统
<jusss> onlylove: 可是我知道linux从哪设置，还有大量的文章可供参考，comodo没找到
<onlylove> jusss: 别的软件你喷就喷了，磕毛豆这可是安全软件
<onlylove> jusss: 随便允许虚拟wifi这是犯忌讳的
<jusss> onlylove: 那你说是从防火墙还是hips的规则里设置
<vito-L> 防火墙吧
<jusss> onlylove: ad hoc什么的不是这样搞吗
<jusss> vito-L: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1314326-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ comodo阻止虚拟wifi怎么办？_COMODO_HIPS专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<onlylove> jusss: 就这么简单
<jusss> onlylove: 没虚拟wifi的选项。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 没看上面说了么，删掉一条规则就是
<onlylove> jusss: 只是百度了下而已
<leeeee> 周末果然很冷清嘛
<jusss> leeeee: 我领到毕业证了今天 :-(
<leeeee> 干嘛撇嘴 不是挺好么  我20号就领导了
<jusss> leeeee: 意味着失业了
<jusss> onlylove: 我设置了下，果然可以了
<jusss> onlylove: 是我孤陋寡闻了 :-)
<leeeee> 谁让你怕吃苦不实习来着。。
<jiechic> 毕业了。。。
<jiechic> 酱紫。
<onlylove> imtxc: happyaron roylez gebjgd 都出来，l5e来了，要找你们聊天
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 无语
<onlylove> leeeee: 养刺猬那个今天没来
<onlylove> leeeee: 要不你晚上看看
<jiechic> 。。。
<jiechic> 三四年没来了。。。
<jiechic> 人少了好多。
<leeeee> == 我就是来瞅瞅而已
<onlylove> 以后可不可以经常来瞅瞅
<leeeee> 我本来就经常来的啊
<leeeee> 大周末的 不出去玩啊你
<leeeee> 真是无趣啊
<jusss> jiechic: 我来了3年，发现人多了好多
<gebjgd> onlylove: 太胖
<jiechic> jusss:果真坚持的好。。。
<jiechic> 目前都在用ubuntu做桌面么？
<hoxily> jusss: 我通过h.acfun.com岛民发的串知道了一个上海的喜欢自拍的妹子。
<whipleg> jusss: 人也少了好多
<gebjgd> jiechic: Linux
 * whipleg 7z解压好慢..
<jusss> hoxily: 反问不了
<jusss> hoxily: 访问
<onlylove> leeeee: 我想出去玩啊，可是没啥好玩的……
<onlylove> leeeee: 外面太阳还晒
<jusss> whipleg: 嗯，是少了好多
<onlylove> leeeee: 最要命的是，玩游戏收了个极品徒弟……
<whipleg> onlylove: 还行, 十一点的时候, 我出去跑了5千米, 一开始觉得热, 后来就还好了
<whipleg> onlylove: 没有树荫, 有点儿晒
<onlylove> whipleg: 你来北京体验下？
<whipleg> onlylove: 就是北京
<onlylove> whipleg: 你在哪
<whipleg> onlylove: 通州
<whipleg> onlylove: 草房
<onlylove> whipleg: 哦……
<whipleg> 要是有树荫就好了
<onlylove> whipleg: 好远
<whipleg> onlylove: 恩, 还好吧. 我在亮马桥上班, 坐车很方便
<PinoCao> gnome3真心不喜欢。。
<PinoCao> 所以不用ubuntu
<whipleg> PinoCao: 你是想说gnome-shell不好用?
<hoxily> jusss: 兔子的Lofter：sivancatling； 兔子的新浪微博：伶仙伶哥伶大人，http://weibo.com/u/5172102577 ； 兔子的旧Instagram：sivancatling； 兔子的新Instagram：tuziling；
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<whipleg> gnome跟ubuntu有什么关系吗?
<whipleg> 有人在u-boot下用ram-pstore或者ram-oops成功了吗?
<hoxily> jusss: 因为发自拍福利图受其他人嫉妒被举报。
<PinoCao> 。。。。。。暴露狂。。。。
<PinoCao> 有没有更暴露的
<hoxily> 真是屌
<hoxily> PinoCao: 啥？
<PinoCao> hoxily: 有没有更暴露一些的～～
<hoxily> PinoCao: 没有。朦胧才美。
<leeeee> onlylove：那还不好啊 天天带人练级啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 极品的意思你懂么
<hoxily> jusss: 网址打错了，Acfun匿名讨论地址是 http://h.acfun.tv/
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ Acfun - 匿名讨论版 -
<leeeee> onlylove：不懂
<hoxily> 它主站是.com后缀
<onlylove> leeeee: 那花样作死懂不
<leeeee> 还是不懂。。我又不懂游戏
<whipleg> leeeee: 多混混mop,你就懂了.
<whipleg> leeeee: 极品是贬义词.
<onlylove> whipleg: 其实极品是中性词的，不过在这边是贬义
<jusss> hoxily: 发连接吧找不到自拍版块
<leeeee> mop是什么  我不需要懂啊。。我又不打游戏
<hoxily|droid> jusss: 哈？本来就没有自拍板块呀。
<whipleg> leeeee: 猫扑.
<whipleg> leeeee: http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-free-2956519-1.shtml
<^k^> whipleg: ⇪ 八一八我的极品舍友_天涯杂谈_天涯论坛
<hoxily|droid> jusss: 我不是发给你Instagram ID和weibo链接还有网易lofter ID了吗？
<jiechic> lofter是谁
<whipleg> leeeee: http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-free-2553858-1.shtml
<^k^> whipleg: ⇪ 八一八我那个婉约到极品公主到巅峰的舍友_天涯杂谈_天涯论坛
<leeeee> whipleg：好吧  真的比较少上论坛一类
<leeeee> 我以前还想专门给室友写本书。。
<leeeee> 真是奇葩
<jusss> hoxily|droid: 哦
<hoxily|droid> jiechic: lofter是仿Tumblr的东东。
<jiechic> 原来如此。。
<leeeee> whipleg：不过女生神马的就是很麻烦  所以难免会吐槽吧。
<hoxily|droid> jusss: 想要更多美女up主，可以顺着“关注”找下去。应该可以带出一大片。
<leeeee> 看了下那个极品公主 感觉很正常啊。。
<jusss> hoxily|droid: 那还不如看你的anglica
<hoxily|droid> jusss: 好吧。可以尝试下换种口味。
<jusss> hoxily|droid: angelica
<jusss> hoxily|droid: 你重口味要换小清新了？ lol
<hoxily|droid> LOL～
<leeeee> 我的极品室友要结婚了~~
<leeeee> 而且不领证只办酒席lol
<leeeee> 曲线救国目标男方房子
<leeeee> 其实她说的我基本没懂
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你羡慕了
<jusss> leeeee: 不领证好
<leeeee> 我没羡慕啊
<leeeee> 有什么好羡慕的
<leeeee> 不领证好？？？第一次听说
<leeeee> 不领证的话法律上只是同居
<onlylove> jusss: 不领证的话，法院不承认的
<onlylove> cherrot: 你来啦？
<onlylove> cherrot: 妹子壕？
<cherrot> onlylove, memeda
<cherrot> leeeee, yooo～
<happyaron> onlylove: 年头多了好像会承认事实婚姻吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 今天l5e在
<happyaron> leeeee: 你应该懂啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见妹子壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 你得看几年
<happyaron> onlylove: 具体就不知道啦
<onlylove> happyaron: 貌似三五年不成的
<happyaron> no idea
<PinoCao> 反正不领证，过得好还行。。过不好，很容易什么也捞不着～～
<PinoCao> 现在民事诉讼，说的是，谁起诉，谁举证。。这个实施婚姻很不好界定的，而且中间有很多人为因素～～
<cherrot> happyaron, :D
<cherrot> happyaron, 妹子管不住 出去玩儿去了
<happyaron> cherrot: 不是找房子么
<leeeee> 事实婚姻是94年以前的说法
<happyaron> cherrot: 为啥你不直接找个大点的和她一起出去租
<leeeee> 在94年以后不存在事实婚姻
<happyaron> leeeee: 哦
<leeeee> 只有法律婚和同居
<PinoCao> 以前同居还非法的呢。。
<leeeee> 同居只处理析产和孩子
<cherrot> happyaron, 妹子的工作在动荡  于是延缓了
<leeeee> 没说同居合法啊。。
<cherrot> happyaron, 但另一个妹子出去浪了
<happyaron> cherrot: 没明白你说哪个跟哪个……
<cherrot> happyaron, 嘿嘿
<onlylove> happyaron: 现在目测是俩
<PinoCao> cherrot: 你是哪个妹子？？
<leeeee> 萌萌哒你这么多女朋友？
<onlylove> happyaron: cherrot 想享齐人之福
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<happyaron> leeeee: 要不咋上来就叫他妹子壕呢
<onlylove> leeeee: 萌萌哒今天没吞仓鼠，一点也不萌
<PinoCao> 小心得肝硬化～～
<happyaron> cherrot: 这个来之前你就是有个妹纸的，是这意思？
<leeeee> happyaron：豪~
<cherrot> onlylove, 什么是骑人之福？
<happyaron> leeeee: 我才不壕呢……
<cherrot> happyaron, 是啊 我们屋里妹子多
<leeeee> onlylove：你吃了？
<happyaron> cherrot: 壕
<onlylove> leeeee: 我不爽萌萌哒啊……
<leeeee> 贵圈真是乱啊
<leeeee> 唉
<cherrot> leeeee, 哪里哪里  我只是跟很多妹子同居 lol
<leeeee> 我还是走了
<cherrot> leeeee, 刚来就走啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 齐人有一妻一妾
<happyaron> cherrot: 唉您YY够了么……
<cherrot> happyaron, 真扫兴 =。=
<onlylove> cherrot: 你连这个典故都不知道？
<happyaron> cherrot: 有本事把madper的妹子还回去啊
<happyaron> lol
<cherrot> happyaron, 他扔给我就不管了 lol
<cherrot> happyaron, 我可以吧两个一起介绍给你 让你也爽爽
<happyaron> cherrot: 那是怕打扰你
<leeeee> 哎哟
<leeeee> 人家蓉蓉一拍一个准
<leeeee> 还要你介绍啊
<leeeee> 怎么可能
<happyaron> 拍了的有嘛用……
<cherrot> leeeee, 对啊 蓉蓉可萌啦
<leeeee> 对啊 一字眉不萌谁萌啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 笨！
<PinoCao> 。。。你们聊的好深奥～～～
<happyaron> 你们俩这是开唱双簧的节奏？
<cherrot> leeeee, 你来帝都 让蓉蓉教你拍照
<leeeee> PinoCao：新来的妹子？
<PinoCao> leeeee: 我路过～～～
<leeeee> cherrot：论拍照 他不及你吧？
<cherrot> leeeee, 没 我设备差远了
<happyaron> leeeee: 他的意思是拿我当挡箭牌，要教你拍照
<onlylove> leeeee: 论设备，蓉蓉的秒他
<leeeee> onlylove：PinoCao 这谁啊？
<onlylove> leeeee: 不知道没注意啥时候来的
<happyaron> 冇用啊
<leeeee> cherrot：他是豪啊
<PinoCao> leeeee: 不知道啊～～我来好几天了。。
<leeeee> 匹诺曹。。
<cherrot> PinoCao, 匹诺曹好萌的名字
<PinoCao> cherrot: 额～～我姓曹，想了好几年，才想出这么个雷同的名字来。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 这个频道所有的好，都不如 cherrot ，因为只有 cherrot 是妹子壕，其他都是单身壕，包括土豪马
<happyaron> onlylove: imtxc 也是妹子壕
<cherrot> onlylove, =。=
<happyaron> onlylove: 可能比 cherrot 壕多了
<happyaron> onlylove: imadper 也比 cherrot 壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 是么？
<leeeee> 啥叫妹子豪？
<cherrot> happyaron, imtxc 变妹子壕了？这货回了兰州就发达了啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 是
<onlylove> leeeee: 有一堆妹子的壕，比方刚炫耀有俩的 cherrot
<cherrot> onlylove, 对啊 imadper 才是壕，我的妹子还是他看不上丢给我的  就跟丢个包里的硬币一样
<happyaron> cherrot: 听说是啊
<cherrot> happyaron, 太棒
<onlylove> cherrot: 毛丢硬币，不是你拿一月工资换的么
<onlylove> cherrot: 如果真像丢硬币那样，你丢给我个硬币吧
<cherrot> onlylove, 才没
<PinoCao> 你们帝都的，开车去工体转一圈，遍地都是妹子～～
<cherrot> onlylove, 那是Imadper 不是我啊
<cherrot> PinoCao, 问题时要有车
<leeeee> 你们真是乱啊。。。
<happyaron> 都是一帮磨嘴皮子的
<PinoCao> cherrot: 那你是怎么泡妹儿的～～
<happyaron> 啥时候看 imadper 这种真壕来这么聊的
<happyaron> 根本不需要
<cherrot> PinoCao, 用嘴啊 要口活好
<PinoCao> 我们再帝都边儿上，我们这里电动车就可以泡到妹儿。。
<PinoCao> cherrot: 手指头好可以么？？
<cherrot> 妹子就做我旁边挑选你们呢  骚年们
<cherrot> PinoCao, 加藤曹你好
<leeeee> 你们怎么这么幸福啊、
<cherrot> PinoCao, 但必须要口活好才能过关
<cherrot> PinoCao, 手指只是附加的福利而已
<leeeee> 还是有男友好啊。。搬个东西还有免费劳动力什么
<PinoCao> cherrot: 好吧。。我承认你毕业了～～
<PinoCao> leeeee: 额～～就这么点需求？？
<leeeee> 这个很重要好嘛
<leeeee> 姐搬家搬到手臂都拉伤了。。
<PinoCao> leeeee: 为啥不找个搬家公司～～
<PinoCao> leeeee: 省心还省力～～
<PinoCao> leeeee: 200元就搞定了。。帝都也不过500元而已。。
<PinoCao> leeeee: 姐？？刚发现。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 搬家公司毛手毛脚的
<happyaron> PinoCao: 刚才在妹子集中区看见快递公司在楼下各种打包。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 给你摔坏了很难界定责任
<onlylove> PinoCao: 或者搬家的时候给别人家碰坏门啥的
<onlylove> PinoCao: 你根本就没遇到过搬家公司的纠纷
<PinoCao> onlylove: 没有啊～～～我们这边的搬家公司都挺专业的～～
<happyaron> onlylove: 买张票去上海给 leeeee 搬家吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 是上海吧
<onlylove> happyaron: l5e毕业了回湖北了吧？
<PinoCao> leeeee: 桑海宁啊～～
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个你跟她商量就好了啊
<PinoCao> 听这意思，你们都是外出务工人员啊？？
<happyaron> PinoCao: 怎么回事
<PinoCao> happyaron: 你们都不在自己老家生活啊？？
<happyaron> PinoCao: 老家太穷养活不了自己。
<PinoCao> happyaron: 我09年也在外地待了一年，实在活不下去了，就回家了。现在一年5W左右～～也凑合了。。
<happyaron> 都是为了生活嘛。
<happyaron> 我回老家只能失业。
<PinoCao> happyaron: 在那边每月6～7k。。关键买不起房子。。
<PinoCao> happyaron: 找个事业单位，然后做点小买卖也不错啊～
<happyaron> 事业编进不去。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 命令行无法登录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461495 刚刚安装了UB ，命令行输入用户ADMIN 和密码123（我的登录密码）始终无效，新人求教 统计信息: 发表于 由 黑羊羊 — 2014-06-28 17:55
<PinoCao> ^k^这个是机器人么？？
<macint0sh> 万一搬家的跑了可咋整？
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 姐都自己搬完了。。
<leeeee> 唉。。
<macint0sh> 。。。
<^k^> PinoCao, .. 休息一下 ..  18:50
<PinoCao> leeeee: 姐，你芳龄几许？？
<leeeee> 唉。。。
<leeeee> 二十好几了
<leeeee> 真是惆怅
<macint0sh> 我准备30了
<macint0sh> 你惆怅啥子
<PinoCao> leeeee: 在下佩服～～不愧是人中赤兔，马中吕布～～鄙人，真是敬仰万分啊。。
<happyaron> macint0sh: 问题是你是妹纸么……
 * happyaron 没觉得这频道能同时有这么多妹纸。
<macint0sh> 纯爷闷
<happyaron> macint0sh: 那你30又咋的
<PinoCao> macint0sh: 兄台～～愿主的圣光照耀着你，静撸吧～～
<macint0sh> happyaron: PinoCao  ...... ..... ....
<PinoCao> 你们都用ubuntu??
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐
<leeeee> 难得大家都是妹纸
<macint0sh> gentoo党
<leeeee> 不不不不，，，你是蓉蓉妹
<PinoCao> macint0sh: 有女朋友了么？？
<leeeee> 拜拜咯 各位
<PinoCao> leeeee: 88.。
<macint0sh> PinoCao: 准备有
<PinoCao> macint0sh: 那就是还没有～～
<PinoCao> macint0sh: 你知道原因么？？
<macint0sh> PinoCao: 未知
<PinoCao> macint0sh: 这个世界上有两种人很难找到对象～～一种是搞LFS的。。一种是搞Gentoo的～～
<macint0sh> PinoCao: 其实 我也搞LFS
<PinoCao> macint0sh: 你把时间都搭这俩货身上了，哪还有时间搞对象啊。。
<macint0sh> 只是太懒 搞好桌面就扔了
<PinoCao> macint0sh: 好不容易有个女孩儿比较欣赏你，想越你吃饭，你和人家说，等哥们儿5分钟，我把这个工具链编译完就找你去～～结果5个小时过去了。。
<macint0sh> PinoCao: 。。。。。。
<happyaron> PinoCao: 那是sb
<happyaron> PinoCao: 和折腾啥无关
<PinoCao> happyaron: 哈哈哈哈哈～～～
<macint0sh> PinoCao: 没有这么严重
 * cherrot 和妹子做饭最有爱了
<PinoCao> happyaron: 我当初搞LFS的机器现在还在家里扔着，一直没舍得扔。。p4 2.4 1G内存～～光装系统装了3天～～
<PinoCao> cherrot: 额～～～和妹子做爱最有饭了～～
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：vmware tools装不上，编译有错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461497 我用vmware8.0.3新安装ubuntu14.04 装好后再安装vmware自带的vmware tools 8.8.2，虽然最后告诉我“DONE”，但是过程中有一些编译错误，分别是vmnet，vmblock模块 装完后 /mnt 里没有 hgfs出现，以前装的ubuntu1
<^k^>  ─> 2都是自动出现的 另外试图启动/usr/bin/vmware-user也不成，告诉我说“could not open /proc/fs/vmblock/dev” google，baidu查了一天都没搞定，求 …
<happyaron> PinoCao: 好吧
<happyaron> cherrot: 妹子壕
<macint0sh> 和妹子做爱做的最有爱了
<happyaron> cherrot: 我的那只在做神马
<cherrot> happyaron, 在和男人游园
<PinoCao> happyaron: 等你骑？？
<happyaron> cherrot: 是么？
<happyaron> PinoCao: 没啊～
<cherrot> happyaron, 嗯哪  亲戚 Lol
<macint0sh> 乱了
<happyaron> cherrot: lol
<PinoCao> happyaron: 你说，你的那只在做神马，不等你骑？？那你让别人骑？？
<happyaron> PinoCao: 你不知道上下文啦。
<happyaron> smallzha: 是小颤颤叔么？
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤叔？
<smallzhan> ...
<smallzhan> 你眼睛那么贼啊
<macint0sh> 。。。
<happyaron> 看来识别能力没比几年前下降。
 * cherrot 屁股颤颤 
<happyaron> smallzhan: 组合识别嘛。
<happyaron> smallzhan: nick + user + ip range
<smallzhan> ...
<happyaron> smallzhan: 你nick差一位，正确率99%
<smallzhan> 人工智能型 bot
<PinoCao> smallzha [~user@114.96.23.51] entered the room.
<smallzhan> 做啥人工智能啊，直接把你抓去，塞在箱子里，什么图灵测试啊，秒杀掉
<PinoCao> mallzha is now known as smallzhan.
<happyaron> ....
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 哥，你这个跨学科了。。
<smallzhan> 他说话是在改名之前啊
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 你这个属于生物计算机范畴。。
<smallzhan> 箱子里面塞好，谁知道呢
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 到点儿你抵给那盒子里的孩子输葡萄糖。。
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 要不就菜过去了。。
<smallzhan> PinoCao: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4b85d5930100r2mn.html
<happyaron> 唉你们这想象力
<^k^> smallzhan: ⇪ 人生苦短别做这些悲催的工作_玉树临风一样自由_新浪博客
<smallzhan> happyaron: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4b85d5930100r2mn.html
<smallzhan> 这个是有原型的，不是乱说
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 这创意真不错。。
<smallzhan> 第一次看到这堆图的时候，还没听说过人工智能
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 哥。你有这方面的造诣？？
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 我一直在做自己的知识库。。
<smallzhan> 这个世界上知识库已经够多了啊
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 目的是驱动我的吸尘器。。
<smallzhan> cyc，open cyc， ehow， omics ...
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 我就是自己弄，你说的这些都不知道啊。。
 * smallzhan 觉得吸尘器用不到这些知识
<smallzhan> 你说的知识库是啥？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 【赤子城】诚聘python技术 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461498 一、岗位职责： 1. 参与移动web后台系统架构设计、开发、优化和维护； 2. 参与消息系统的架构设计、开发、优化和维护； 3. 编写相关技术文档，编写核心测试案例； 4. 跟踪和调研最新技术热点，推进新技
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 我家的平面图纸
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 需要吸尘器自己采集坐标点
<smallzhan> 你这就是个机器人导航和定位问题啊
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 恩。。差不多吧。。
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 就是多了个图纸采集～～
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 计划任务是认为输入数据库的。。
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 这只是其中一部分问题。。
<smallzhan> 用的啥传感器？
<smallzhan> 地图咋表示的
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 现在还有个棘手的问题，就是现在视频采集任务做不出来。。我没学过单片机，都是自学的，驱动部分用的是8位mcu，然后做视频的时候上网查资料发现51的片儿速度和接口满足不了。。然后上网搜arm发现根本自己焊不出来。。
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 二维坐标。。
<evollost> ubuntu下有推荐的qq解决方式么,试过longene的wineqq 老机子表示有压力
<PinoCao> evollost: 下个国际版的。。
<evollost> 目前还在学校 qq有时候还是要用的
<PinoCao> evollost: 龙井的qq问题太多。。
<evollost> PinoCao:wine的?
<PinoCao> evollost: 对
<evollost> 自己来wine么
<PinoCao> evollost: 你可以用龙井的环境，然后把他的qq替换了。。
<PinoCao> evollost: 顺便把QQprotect那个东西删掉。。
<evollost> 是的 我删了的
<evollost> 话说怎么替换qq...
<PinoCao> evollost: 恩。。那就行了。。下个国际版的绿色QQ，然后把他复制到.wine/drive_c里面
<PinoCao> evollost: 然后做个图标启动器就行了。。
<evollost> 俺来折腾下
<PinoCao> evollost: very easy。。
<evollost> 话说刚玩了玩xware的迅雷 蛮不错
<October21> 渣雷还可以用？
<evollost> 可以的啊
<smallzhan> PinoCao: 你用视觉传感器来定位？
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 那个算法很复杂，表示不是学数学的，看不懂。。
<PinoCao> smallzhan: 我打算用超声波
<smallzhan> 纯视觉非常难
<smallzhan> 超声精度差
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • google-chrome不能升级了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461499 系统是Ubuntu 14.04 64位，现在的google-chrome是35版的，大约有那么一个月了吧，每次启动都有：failed during GetUpdates 的提示，请问有好办法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfsr — 2014-06-28 19:48
<evollost> @^k^:我挂了代理apt才有更新
<smallzhan> apt 都要代理啦
<evollost> smallzhan:apt里的chrome更新源不代理我就刷新不了
<onlylove> smallzhan: 国内的源不知道为啥同步慢，上次心血漏洞的时候，用cdn就有更新，163和sohu都没更新
<onlylove> evollost: chrome源是google的……
<onlylove> evollost: 你要是不挂代理能刷新麻烦了
<evollost> 嗯...
<evollost> gfw丧心病狂一个月了
<jiero> cherrot|eat:  以为你抛弃了 irc 专攻妹子去了
<jiero> wzssyqa:  袜子袜子袜子，怎么和妹子网上聊天。。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 14.04 启动不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461500 Hi, I installed ubuntu 12.04 through wubi and then upgraded it to 14.04 a few days ago. It works well then. However, my PC cannot boot now. It stops at certain stage.( a picture is attached to show you what I saw) I have tried the boot-repair software and the record is at http:/
<^k^>  ─> /paste.ubuntu.com/7715717/ . I really want to rescue my system. I will appreciate it if you can help me out. Many thanks. 统计信息: 发表于 由 dhp1990 — 2014-06-2 …
<jiero> freeflying:  玩摄影吧。
<fhht> 晚上好安静
<happyaron>  /n
<happyaron> ...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 14.04 启动不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461500 Hi, I installed ubuntu 12.04 through wubi and then upgraded it to 14.04 a few days ago. It works well then. However, my PC cannot boot now. It stops at certain stage.( a picture is attached to show you what I saw) I have tried the boot-repair software and the record is at http:/
<^k^>  ─> /paste.ubuntu.com/7715717/ . I really want to rescue my system. I will appreciate it if you can help me out. Many thanks. 统计信息: 发表于 由 dhp1990 — 2014-06-2 …
<fhht> 手机网络登不上IRC
<fhht> 还得WiFi
<October21> 怎么会这样呢？
<October21> 我的正常
<fhht> 不知道
<October21> 什么报错呢？
<fhht> 提示我无法解析
<October21> reconnect
<fhht> 没再试了
<October21> 可能是墙干扰了吧？
<fhht> 有可能
<October21> 我没出现过这个情况
<October21> 我一般用 yaaic 这个开源的客户端
<PinoCao> 你们都用什么翻墙软件？？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 在U盘中安装Ubuntu，哪些设置可以延长U盘寿命？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461502 试过ubuntu，fedora，openSUSE等发行版，均不能安装在我的笔记本PCI-E SSD硬盘上。 遂花200买了一个32G的U盘。安装和运行都很顺利。（通过比较发现fedora不如其他两个发行版稳定） 但是，
<PinoCao> 我刚把我的centos换成了ubuntu14.。。
<October21> 我一般不翻
<fhht> 我去试试yaaic
<October21> fhht: 默认字号太小，可以调大些、
<gdry> Hi
<^k^> gdry:点点点.  21:48
<gdry> yaaic
<jusss> roylez: bob cut这个发型感觉真漂亮，尤其是刘海是齐的
<jusss> roylez: 给你女儿也剪个这种发型吧
<jusss> palomino|working: ping
<secpol> exit
<secpol> quit
<vito-L> 你们都注册了么irc
<cherrot|eat> vito-L, 注不注册都随意
<vito-L> 貌似不注册的话，名字每次都会冲突....
<October21> vito-L: 那你换个嘛
<October21> 先到先得嘛
<vito-L> 哈哈
<vito-L> 好吧
<vito-L> October21, 才知道怎么@
<vito-L> 嘿嘿
<October21> 这麽高兴……
<vito-L> 头一回玩irc
<cherrot|eat> vito-L, enjoy it ;)
<vito-L> cherrot|eat, ：>
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 又喜爱又讨厌 :     某个国家一项有关家庭主妇的调查透露,她们喜爱的东西有五十六种,讨厌的东西有九十种。只有一种是两方面都列出来的:丈夫。 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我的swap的问题，请大神们赐教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461503 我用的是ubuntu14.04LTS 64,安装时选择加密主目录了，目前发现我的swap没有启用，请大神指点： xwp@xwp-LenovoProduct:~$ free total used free shared buffers cached Mem: 4047212 2330788 1716424 8672 70644 1412368 -/+ buffers/cache: 847776
<^k^>  ─> 3199436 Swap: 0 0 0 xwp@xwp-LenovoProduct:~$ swapon -s FilenameTypeSizeUsedPriority xwp@xwp-LenovoProduct:~$ sudo cryptsetup status /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 [sudo] password …
<happyaron> cherrot|eat: 丧心病狂妹子壕
<happyaron> cherrot|eat: 还吃呢啊
<happyaron> 罗姐这是淡定一点了？
<onlylove> happyaron: 暂时淡定了
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道什么时候会再次抽风
<smallzha`> 啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 妹子壕那是陪妹子吃宵夜
<smallzhan> 你不是搜狗壕么。那么多产品妹子，薅一个啊 happyaron
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<happyaron> smallzhan: 我可以介绍，但是薅不到
<happyaron> smallzhan: TAT
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  23:26
<jusss> 好安静
<jusss> 因为今晚是周六？
<cherrot> happyaron, 忘记改名了 。。
<tmick> 好久没来
<WL_mutou> 晚上好
<yiweijushi> exit
<super_mrwu> 来了
<super_mrwu> gebjgd:
<gebjgd> super_mrwu: 你来的时间不对
<gebjgd> super_mrwu: 白天这里那是热闹非凡
<super_mrwu> ....
<super_mrwu> 汗
<gebjgd> super_mrwu: 高手云集
<super_mrwu> 我就一直在搞资源分配。
<super_mrwu> 睡觉去
<super_mrwu> 累死了
<yiweijushi> 果然还有没睡的。。。
<yiweijushi> 在看比赛么？
<gebjgd> yiweijushi: 不夜频道
<gebjgd> yiweijushi: dota2
<yiweijushi> 。。。在我这打呢
<yiweijushi> 可惜没弄到票
<gebjgd> yiweijushi: 巴西？
<gebjgd> yiweijushi: 你爽了
<yiweijushi> dota2
<data-cn> 额
<gebjgd> yiweijushi: 哦
<yiweijushi> 今年决赛西雅图key arena
<gebjgd> yiweijushi: 哈哈
<yiweijushi> 离我家就10
<yiweijushi> 分钟的路
<gebjgd> yiweijushi: 在美帝啊
<yiweijushi> 恩。。。
<gebjgd> yiweijushi: 西雅图没去过
<yiweijushi> 和杭州挺像的
<yiweijushi> 天天下雨
<yiweijushi> rain city
<gebjgd> yiweijushi: 就去过FL
<gebjgd> yiweijushi: 前年待了5个月
<gebjgd> super_mrwu: 你不是去睡觉了么
<super_mrwu> 挂机
<gebjgd> super_mrwu: 早就不挂了
<gebjgd> super_mrwu: 没意义
<yiweijushi> 机子太吵，挂了睡不着
<yiweijushi> FL太热了
<super_mrwu> 不吵
<gebjgd> yiweijushi: 笨  用arm
<super_mrwu> 我是手机
<super_mrwu> 哈哈
<gebjgd> yiweijushi: 家里2个arm呢
<gebjgd> yiweijushi: 一个dockstar 一个树梅
<gebjgd> yiweijushi: 没办法 项目
<gebjgd> yiweijushi: 现在不用去了 跳槽了
<super_mrwu> 树莓拿来做流媒体。。
<gebjgd> super_mrwu: 我有电视盒子
<gebjgd> super_mrwu: 国内新买的
<super_mrwu> gebjgd: 现在干嘛了。
<super_mrwu> gebjgd: 算了还是关屏幕吧，聊着等下又不睡了
<gebjgd> super_mrwu: ？
<gebjgd> super_mrwu: dota2呢
<super_mrwu> gebjgd: dota2没什么时间玩
<gebjgd> super_mrwu: 为什么没有？
<super_mrwu> gebjgd: 工作忙碌
<gebjgd> super_mrwu: 可怜的蛙
<super_mrwu> gebjgd: 对游戏现在又没啥兴趣了。
<super_mrwu> gebjgd: 有时间空闲又搞linux kernel hack去了
<gebjgd> super_mrwu: 有什么用？
<yiweijushi> 谁是bot
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 这球踢的
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 有没看。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你没看？
<VCD> so
<stmsgebjgd> \/nick DVD
<VCD> :)
<stmsgebjgd> 2mins
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-29
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu14.04 x86_64装draftsight成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461505 网上找的，证实成功，非常感谢原作者分享。 sudo apt-get install libcanberra-gtk-module:i386 libcanberra-gtk0:i386 libglu1-mesa:i386 libaudio2:i386 libice6:i386 libsm6:i386 libxt6:i386 sudo dpkg --force-all -i draftSight.deb 统
<sevk>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 gorger — 2014-06-29 1:49
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 请教下wine总是生成一个名称为“1”的文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461506 每次wine开启的时候总是生成一个文件“1”，里面又没有内容，这个怎么解决呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chp845 — 2014-06-29 8:34
 * jiero 抱抱 knownbad
<knownbad> @@～
<jiero> knownbad:  给安全感，怎么搞。。。怎么搞
<jiero> knownbad:  安全感安全感。
<knownbad> 洗澡事掉肥皂然后弯腰捡起来。
<jiero> knownbad: 我洗澡时候常常什么都不用。
<knownbad> 去澡堂洗。
<jiero> knownbad: 据说审核也不会影响签证——只不过时间长。
<knownbad> 审核啥？   最近也在帮老婆的姐姐申请。
<jiero> knownbad:  行政审批还是啥。。。以前是2-4周，现在是4-8周。。。
<jiero> knownbad:  不一定拉到你，不过简单不被拉到的办法，就是先用那个护照去别国旅行一下。
<jiero> knownbad: 泰国 西亚国家 都可以
<jiero> knownbad:  面签之后才会有可能，如果一开始就被拒绝了就不需要审批了
<knownbad> 是有听过这个说法。
<jiero> knownbad: 我哥以前被申过，现在我妈也是。。。
<jiero> knownbad:  算了，我从来不指望有好运。
<knownbad> 要不你办的同性恋未婚妻签证。
<jiero> knownbad:  我目前不是同性恋
<knownbad> 但你有潜质。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 律 师 : 年轻律师第一次在法庭为他的当事人申辩,他列举法律的基本原则并冗长地阐释他的见解。法官打断他的话,建议他直接说明上诉的理由,并附加一句:"你知道,我们并不是白痴！ "律师回答:"很抱歉,大人,我刚才没想到这一点。"
<jiero> knownbad:  是吗？
<jiero> knownbad:  我有潜质成为双性恋
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
 * jiero 抱抱 lainme
<jiero> vito-L:  男的女的
<super_mrwu> 。
<super_mrwu> 什么
<jiero> 。。。
<super_mrwu> 不明觉厉
<super_mrwu> 你有潜力和我做菜
<vito-L> jiero,男的
<YanuX> hallo
<vito-L> hi
<^k^> vito-L:点点点.  11:05
<super_mrwu> 老白呢
<super_mrwu> 怎地消失了
<YanuX> 我试试
<YanuX> 还挺好用
<jiero> happyaron:  http://shop.xitek.com/ 适合你的
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 无忌购-好器材 无忌购
<zhaotongxue> ibus怎么配置呢？
<zhaotongxue> 亲
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04版本无法保存设置如何处理啊 以及grub界面乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461508 所有的系统设置好像都不能保存，重启后就恢复原样了。比如说将一个程序锁定到启动器或在启动器上解锁 以及修改默认输入法等 在重启后修改就没了 昨天重装windows恢复ubuntu时用
<zhaotongxue> ??
<super_mrwu> windows毫无真善美
<zhaotongxue> ??
<zhaotongxue> ibus yi hui er shi yi zhi zhong wen,
<alvin_rxg> zhaotongxue: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *@$6%cqcI*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<zhaotongxue> yi hui yi zhi ying wen
<alvin_rxg> zhaotongxue: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5
<super_mrwu> ...好无辜
<super_mrwu> 哈哈
<vito-L> 输入拼音会被T.....
<super_mrwu> 我是刚来这频道
<super_mrwu> 才发现原来输入拼音居然会被踢
<super_mrwu> 不明觉厉
<vito-L> 我也才发现
<zhaotongxue> i think so
<zhaotongxue> but ...how do they discover it?
<super_mrwu> 我也不知道
<super_mrwu> maybe this is not a bot
<zhaotongxue> how to config ibus in ubuntu-english
<super_mrwu> wo ye bu zhi dao
<alvin_rxg> super_mrwu: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *l'IdI`ER*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<super_mrwu> 我靠
<super_mrwu> 原来是机器人。
<super_mrwu> 6666666
<zhaotongxue> ......
<zhaotongxue> why you use linux
<super_mrwu> zhaotongxue: just because i am a linuxer
<vito-L> 写代码方便
<super_mrwu> 可以玩dota2算不算理由
<gshmu> 牟~~~
<vito-L> 喵～
<super_mrwu> o_O
<gshmu> vito-L: 快吃饭了
<vito-L> gshmu, 嗯嗯
<gshmu> vito-L: 这里有女的吗？
<gshmu> vito-L: 表示没发现。。。不过一直有人说有。。。。
<vito-L> gshmu, 不知道......反正我不是
<gshmu> vito-L: 又没说你是。
<gshmu> 哈哈 看把你吓的
<vito-L> gshmu, 之前有人问我男的女的.....被吓着了
<gshmu> 哈哈
<gshmu> vito-L: 怎么没人问我呢？
<vito-L> gshmu, 这个问题......
<vito-L> gshmu, 你是男的女的
<gshmu> vito-L: 因为我怎么看都是男的
<gshmu> vito-L: 其实我想说，谁要敢问我 我就说女的
<gshmu> vito-L: 你是故意的么？？？
<vito-L> gshmu, ：》
<gshmu> vito-L: 为什么会有人问你是男是女呢？ 你做了什么？？？
<vito-L> gshmu, 什么也没做，刚进来还没说话就有人问了
<gshmu> 谁问的？
<gshmu> 咱一起问问他去
<vito-L> 好像不在了
<gshmu> 不在更好
<gshmu> 跟大家商量下 找个时间一起问
<gshmu> kikiki
<gshmu> nyfair 男的女的？？？
<gshmu> onlylove: happyaron: nyfair 到底是男是女
<gshmu> lainme: 也是妹子吗？
<gshmu> 难道这是传说的两个妹子。。。
<SanDi> 终于进来了
<gshmu> vito-L: 吃饭去了，吃饭前用以前的信息检索了下妹子。。。
<SanDi> 吹哥呢？
<onlylove> gshmu: 我能说你关心的事情很奇怪么？
<gshmu> onlylove: 没有啊   只是很久前，有人说。。。。信息量足够分析出谁是妹子
<gshmu> onlylove: 然后很久 很久  没有时间。。。
<onlylove> gshmu: 你点名的那俩都是，别研究了
<gshmu> 我说研究结果两个。。。
<gshmu> onlylove: 那是结果，好么。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<gshmu> onlylove: 吃饭了，。。。
<onlylove> gshmu: 如果不是无意中泄露的，信息量再多也分析不出，懂么
<onlylove> gshmu: 玩人肉，你差多了
<SanDi> 😊
<super_mrwu> 结果呢
<super_mrwu> SanDi
<SanDi> 哈哈
<onlylove> gshmu: 目前关于nyfair最多的消息就是她的地理位置
<zhaotongxue> 现在好了
<super_mrwu> 那啥null
<zhaotongxue> 但是现在不能按下ctrl+Space
<zhaotongxue> 否则就不能在切换到输入法了
<zhaotongxue> 应该怎么做呢？
<zhaotongxue> 快捷键什么的应该怎么设置
<SanDi> 怎么
<zhaotongxue> ？？
<zhaotongxue> 现在还是中文输入法
<zhaotongxue> 但是一旦按下ctrl+space
<zhaotongxue> 就切换不会来了
<zhaotongxue> 怎么办？怎么办？
<hoxily> zhaotongxue: ctrl+shift
<hoxily> zhaotongxue: alt+shift
<zhaotongxue> 艾老忽悠
<hoxily> 试试
<zhaotongxue> nihaoshijie行啊
<zhaotongxue> rime的配置文件在哪里？
<zhaotongxue> ibus安装的话
<SanDi> 用fxcit不得？
<hoxily> SanDi: fcitx
<zhaotongxue> fxcit装了，settings没了
<zhaotongxue> 吃饭
<zhaotongxue> 爱linux
<SanDi> 你没装完整
<super_mrwu> 。
<super_mrwu> 我在看你们吹水
<super_mrwu> 感觉好厉害的样子
<SanDi> 我也看😃😃
<vito-L> me too
 * vito-L 发呆
<SanDi> 我还没装Linux呢😁
<super_mrwu> 装fedora吧
<super_mrwu> 不推荐gentoo，我怕你不习惯。
<super_mrwu> gentoo的安装基本就是源码包，
<SanDi> ✌
<super_mrwu> 装kde，一般机子要五个小时
<super_mrwu> 因为在按着ebuild编译。
<SanDi> 真久
<vito-L> 我机子只要半小时
<vito-L> 然后就冒烟了
<super_mrwu> 冒烟了好
<SanDi> 现在的声卡没了,我继续折腾
<super_mrwu> 水淋
<SanDi> 😏
<vito-L> ⊙﹏⊙
<hoxily> 推荐雅倩Linux
<SanDi> 好妹子的Linux
<SanDi> 准备人肉个家伙,求技术指导
<vito-L> .............
<vito-L> 那叫社工吧
<SanDi> 😃
<SanDi> 我知道。。
<SanDi> 社会工程学
<SanDi> 😨
<SanDi> 估计很容易
<onlylove> 很容易……那人得多傻
<vito-L> 嗯嗯
<SanDi> 😃😃😄😄
<SanDi> 就是因为傻
<SanDi> 现在又是非常时期
<SanDi> 问什么说什么
<vito-L> ⊙﹏⊙
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 怎样把chrome内容全都强制显示成楷体？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461510 热爱楷体，想把全系统变成楷体，首先就是chrome 在chrome里设置了楷体，但是有部分网页很傲娇地不听设置，比如“百度的搜索页面”，还有很多网页的某一小部分，都很执着地显示着
<SanDi> 、
<jiero> onlylove:  如何能同时做5件事而不去想其他事情？
<onlylove> jiero: 不能，还有你今上午说的那个双性恋倾向，是有人故意玩你的，你如果说是看6个图的话
<onlylove> jiero: 那个图是测色盲的
<jiero> onlylove:  噢。其实我不知道。我对性没多少兴趣。能抱喜欢的人最好。
<jiero> onlylove: 测色盲图？
<jiero> 那应该测过了。。。考驾照时有。
<jiero> onlylove:  看了卡耐基人生指南，觉得人类太无耻
<jiero> onlylove: 看书使人忧伤
<onlylove> jiero: 人之初性本恶
<jiero> onlylove: 不是性本恶，是制度邪恶。
<jiero> onlylove: 制度都是为了维护现有利益的。
<onlylove> jiero: 制度是人制定的
<onlylove> jiero: 邪恶的人才会制定邪恶的制度
<jiero> onlylove:  老人为了维护自己利益不被新人得到，才蒙蔽一切
<jiero> onlylove: 世界折旧理论
<jiero> onlylove: 这个世界最多的门槛就是进入门槛
<jiero> 恶和善，好与坏。有什么关系。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  还要2个月，我都不知道我能撑住否。
<onlylove> jiero: 两个月做啥
 * jiero 给自己考研
<jiero> 考验
<SanDi> æ­£
<jiero> onlylove:  两个月把自己改变很多，让一个人喜欢我。
<onlylove> jiero: 张嘴吃药
<jiero> onlylove:  她说你不用变的——非常无奈。
<jiero> 反正我也不知道了
<onlylove> jiero: 因为变了也不会喜欢你
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。可能吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 继续张嘴吃药
<jiero> onlylove: 哈哈
<onlylove> jiero: 说了张嘴吃药
 * onlylove 吃饭去
<jiero> onlylove:  哈哈哈嘴够大了！
<jiero> onlylove: 我终于能像路飞一样笑了
<SanDi> ！！
<chenxiongfei> test
<^k^> chenxiongfei:点点点.  14:17
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 【求助】ubuntu12.04开机能上网，过一会就不行了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461520 各位大侠好，小弟ubuntu12.04 32位，用的是公司交换机分出来的网线，手动固定ip没有限制，没冲突，刚开机可以上网，今天早上想用网页登陆微信，结果没等上去，发现所有
<^k^>  ─> 的网站都上不去了，把网断了一下，在上就能上了，系统也更新了，没用，网络连接那里一直看这是正常的，本机里有一个oracle …
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: .
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: .
 * jiero 抱抱 MeaCu1pa
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: .
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: èµ°èµ·
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 杀回上海滩...
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 寂寞了？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 上海佬们都来了么  leeeee  MeaCu1pa  roylez  没有 nyfair
<leeeee> 你怎么还没有去四川啊
<leeeee> 差评
<roylez> leeeee: 你还没嫁人？差评
<roylez> leeeee jiero http://www.bilibili.com/video/av1236122/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 这是一个你看了就再也不敢玩超级玛丽的游戏 - 哔哩哔哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili
<jiero> leeeee:  。对，我是差评。。。不过理性想一下，这么没准备的追过去，肯定被鄙视更没可能了。。。
<jiero> roylez:  ...... 怎么给妹子安全感啊。。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> roylez: 好久不玩了。。。上次看视频也不知道什么时候了。
<roylez> jiero: 避孕套啊
<jiero> roylez:  。。。
<gebjgd> roylez, 高明
<jiero> roylez gebjgd  你们两个串通的吧。。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助 已经崩溃了 error8B2A http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461529 无线能搜到一连就就已断开 系统14.04 之前无线用的好好的 偶然碰掉了路由器电源 之后怎么连都是错误 如下 Error for wireless request "8B2A": invalid argument "密码" 百度了很久，上面的方法都不行 都是u
<^k^>  ─> buntu很久之前的 过时了 在线等 求帮助 要哭了 统计信息: 发表于 由 bingoqiu2014 — 2014-06-29 15:16
 * ofan yoooooooooooooooooooooo
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助,我的ubunt+win7双系统前天更新后进不去win7了???? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461530 [img]/media/MEIZU%20MX2/Camera/P40629-144236.jpg[/img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaodao321 — 2014-06-29 16:27
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助,我的ubunt+win7双系统前天更新后进不去win7了???? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461530 [img]/media/MEIZU%20MX2/Camera/P40629-142706.jpg[/img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaodao321 — 2014-06-29 16:27
<macint0sh> ...
<adam8157> 大家乖
<adam8157> imtxc: 听说你回去结婚了
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐有好事儿没
<roylez> adam8157: 木有
<adam8157> roylez: 没意思
<onlylove> adam8157: 阿当乖，招行估计不搭理我了
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.bilibili.com/video/av1236122/
<roylez> adam8157: 这里面有人呼唤你
<adam8157> onlylove: 可怜的娃
<onlylove> adam8157: 我觉得我还是去13号西二旗站那找招行的比较好
<adam8157> onlylove: 存点钱啥的
<roylez> onlylove: B号稀2旗？
<onlylove> adam8157: 多钱算钱，我这几年工资都在里面
<adam8157> onlylove: 那应该没问题啊...
<onlylove> adam8157: 我又不能和你似的，一分钟20W EUR
<adam8157> onlylove: 别再黑我了
<onlylove> adam8157: 今天没几个人在，黑下不要紧
<roylez> onlylove: 你又没黑他
<onlylove> 是哦，我什么时候黑他了！
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 厉害
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: ...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 好久没有用ubuntu了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461531 几年前用过，一度深迷其中........好久未用了....... 统计信息: 发表于 由 longhuilyh — 2014-06-29 17:03
<riniuge> emacs 总是生成这种文件  .#index.html
<riniuge> 怎么取消掉啊
<adam8157> cherrot: 拿下了?
<adam8157> riniuge: 改用Vim
<jiero> cherrot:  被冷落在家了？
<jiero> adam8157 谢拉，我需要变化的更多了。
<adam8157> jiero: 你去找个御姐型的可能好些  cc roylez
<jiero> adam8157:  呃，我找的这个是什么类型呢？我不知道
<jiero> adam8157:  坚强 不需要男生 的女汉子，
<jiero> adam8157:  或者说外在不需要
<onlylove> cherrot: 拜妹子壕
<jiero> onlylove:  拜拜
<cherrot> onlylove, 么么哒
<cherrot> jiero, 找个御姐
<jiero> cherrot:  御姐那是什么？
<cherrot> jiero, 不好解释
<cherrot> jiero, 看萌娘百科
<jiero> cherrot 感觉她就是御姐。。。
<jiero> cherrot:  刚看了一些解释。。。
<jiero> cherrot 各种照顾人的女孩子。。
<cherrot> jiero, 不准备跟你说话了
<cherrot> jiero, boring
<jiero> 好吧。
 * jiero 有那么多事情了，那么以后就相信自己判断力了。
<jiero> /me 这会儿认真的， irc 一个月后见面了
<adam8157> cherrot: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜妹子壕
 * happyaron 苦逼加班
<cherrot_> adam8157, happyaron roylez  imtxc  http://imagebin.org/314639  福利
<cherrot_> test
<^k^> cherrot_:点点点.  17:38
<imzf> 背影不错，就不知正面如何
<happyaron> cherrot: 你那只？
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 背影挺好
<cherrot> happyaron, 当然不是
<cherrot> happyaron, 出去扫街捉到的
<happyaron> cherrot: 上街随便拍咯
<happyaron> lol
<cherrot> happyaron, 重点是丁字裤
 * cherrot 你们竟然都没发现。。
<happyaron> .
<^k^> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • 【补：丢失的第一轮折腾】另类方式安装ubuntu 手工配置系统 debootstrap安装, 图形界面有三套方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461533 另类方式安装ubuntu 手工配置系统 debootstrap安装, 图形界面有三套方案 1，准备一个独立的空白磁盘分区，最小5G以上，建议10G以
<imzf> 色狼。。。。
<imzf> 哇哦，还真是丁字裤，好大胆啊
<hoxily> imzf: 怎么看出是T字裤的？
<yangguizi> 你好，我是一位洋鬼子
<October21> yangguizi: 太直白了吧？
<yangguizi> 我想问一下，肉月底是什么意思？
<October21> 你确定没打错字？
<imzf> 没听过
<October21> 「肉月底」？
<yangguizi> 那是不是外面是一个周字框，里面是个两点水？
<October21> yangguizi: 你可以画出来看看
<October21> yangguizi: http://imagebin.org
<^k^> October21: ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<October21> yangguizi: 随便用软件画出来，我们容易理解些
<October21> yangguizi: 与其称之为「洋鬼子」，我更愿意说是外国友人
<yangguizi> 肝臟
<October21> 肝脏？
<yangguizi> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-tw/%E8%82%9D%E8%87%9F
<yangguizi> 实际上我是华侨，用洋鬼子就是玩一玩
<October21> yangguizi: 你想了解写什么呢？
<yangguizi> 繁体字的肝的左边是我说的
<^k^> yangguizi: define:我想问一下，肉月底 not defined.
<October21> yangguizi: 其实我还没理解你要表达什么
<imzf> 我也没理解
<October21> yangguizi: 我原以为你是要问某个字的意思
<October21> yangguizi: 你是abc吗？
<yangguizi> 我正在用一本外文出版社出版的书学部首，就是有时候他们不清楚或者出版的ｙｏｕｗｅｎｔｉ
<yangguizi> 是啊
<October21> 我觉得身为国人，我的偏旁部首也没弄太清
<October21> 拼音分不开前鼻后鼻音
<yangguizi> 实际上我最好试ｗｉｋｔｉｏｎａｒｙ吧。谢谢大家。
<October21> yangguizi: 你想要做什么呢？
<yangguizi> ⺼
<yangguizi> 者能看见马？我就想分析这是不是肉月底。
<yangguizi> ＊这能看见吗？
<October21> yangguizi: 什么是「肉月底」
<October21> 你在学习文言文吗？怎么这麽多生辟字
<October21> s/辟/僻
<yangguizi> 那也是我想问的，在我书里面我搞不清这是不是跟青月底一个意思
<October21> yangguizi: 你可以画出你要查的字吗？
<yangguizi> 为了学中文我真在学新华部首和康熙部首。
<yangguizi> 等一下
<October21> 你要学大陆的简化字还是正体中文？
<yangguizi> http://flockdraw.com/awwvnl
<^k^> yangguizi: ⇪ FlockDraw - Free Online Drawing Tool - Collaborative Group Whiteboard
<yangguizi> 两个都要学，简体最方便，正体最有文化。
<super_mrwu> .
<yangguizi> 就是我发现了对很多事情来说，仔细学基础会有最好的效果。
<super_mrwu> yangguizi: 虽然我不知道，但是好像很厉害
<October21> yangguizi: 抱歉，我不知道这个字
<October21> yangguizi: 说实话，我们学孩子都是用出来的
<super_mrwu> 上面那个我看不到你名字啊
<October21> 系统的学得花不少时间
<yangguizi> 应该是我抱歉，我就突然跳到这个屋子里然后就打扰大家的正常交流
<October21> yangguizi: 这里也可以闲聊啊
<October21> 我用的是简体字……
<yangguizi> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_53767e160100oqvv.html
<^k^> yangguizi: ⇪ “肉月旁”与“月字旁”_四海无心客_新浪博客
<October21> yangguizi: 我觉得简化字已经丧失了部分信息
<October21> 再去追究它的字形已经没多大意义，因为它本来就不是那样写的
<October21> 显得牵强附会了
<October21> 我们学这个「月」字旁是就当它和身体有关
<October21> 真没去追究是不是「肉」了
<yangguizi> 谢谢，但我觉得在我本儿里，我最好就把肉月底当成繁体的肉子旁然后把那个怪拐的月子写进去。
<October21> yangguizi: 你这样还不如去找本书正体书看看
<October21> 我的教育是用简化字，看这种书很费劲
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 超好用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461536 统计信息: 发表于 由 dcb — 2014-06-29 19:36
<onlylove> October21: 看那个新浪博客的内容，肉月旁就是简体的月旁嘛，因为是小篆的问题，那就和简体正体没啥关系了
<October21> onlylove: 简化字就不用关心这个啦
<onlylove> October21: 说的好像繁体字要关心似的，人都说了，小篆的写法相近
<October21> 谁叫我用的是被强制使用的简化字
<October21> onlylove: 但是部首里有吧？
<October21> 简化字就不用区分这个部首
<onlylove> October21: 还有严格讲，只有台湾才称正体，香港的叫繁体
<onlylove> October21: 所以很多时候很麻烦
<October21> onlylove: 我不是怕叫繁体，台湾同胞不爱听嘛
<onlylove> October21: 这不是台湾还是香港同胞的问题……
<onlylove> October21: 印象里面，正体和繁体有字形差别
<October21> 各自都有简化的吧
<October21> 总之无论叫什么，其实都有少许区别
<October21> 无论出于政治目的，还是实用考虑
<October21> 我混乱了
<uberlisk> 好像1958年以前都是用的繁体字
<uberlisk> 记得爷爷教我写毛笔字的时候用得他年轻时候的字帖
<uberlisk> 上面都是繁体的
<uberlisk> 后来搞什么破四旧
<uberlisk> 都简化了
<uberlisk> :S
<hoxily> 旧字形
<October21> hoxily: 大陆也称繁体吧
<hoxily> 花园明朝字体就是旧字形。
<uberlisk> 个人感觉还是繁体美观
<October21> 花园明朝也有简体吧
<October21> 旧字形值得是字体风格吧
<hoxily> October21: 就是指字体风格
<October21> 比如有些笔画在用过简体字的人看来，格格不入
<hoxily> 所谓的色字头上一把刀
<October21> 日本人用的汉字就是旧字形
<hoxily> 必须得用旧字形才看得出来。
<October21> hoxily: 这个很形象了
<October21> 大陆这边搞了改革，现在没了
<October21> 宋體楷書化
<October21> 言字，過去手寫楷書，第一筆是點，而宋體印刷體，第一筆是橫，走之旁，楷書是一點，而宋體印刷體是兩點，青，楷書是青，宋體印刷體是靑（現在unicode把青、靑分別編碼了），等等。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 支持开源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461536 统计信息: 发表于 由 dcb — 2014-06-29 19:36
<hoxily> October21: 我说错了。http://www.zdic.net/z/22/zy/8272.htm
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 色的异体字|色的字形|色的字源|汉典“色”字的字形字形
<super_mrwu> 什么
<hoxily> 另外，巴上的撇+横折是个“人”。
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • UBUNTU-VHD制作方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461537 UBUNTU制作可以引导VHD系统的initrd.img 的方法 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1xVvXG 0.在windows系统下 使用virtualbox软件建立固定大小的vhd虚拟磁盘文件. 推荐16g大小.注意不可以使用动态大小的vhd,只能使用固定大小的vhd. 下载并使用UBU
<October21> 旧字形的走之底是俩点，现在大陆是一点了
<October21> 其实大陆的太混乱了，一般人很难分清了
<super_mrwu> .....
<freeflying> happyaron: acm.org上的paper咋下
<alvin_rxg> Title: Welcome — Association for Computing Machinery (@ acm.org)
<happyaron> freeflying: 找个学校
<happyaron> freeflying: 或者找个正在做GSoC的学生
<freeflying> happyaron: 你帮我下吧
<freeflying> happyaron: http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1278992
<happyaron> freeflying: 我这儿下不了
<freeflying> happyaron: 我也不认识学生啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 问 wzssyqa
<freeflying> wzssyqa: ping
<happyaron> freeflying: 你上gtalk找他吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 不像C社的对IRC有基本节操
<freeflying> happyaron: 他追妹纸了？
<happyaron> freeflying: IRC是挂机啦
<happyaron> freeflying: 他追那妹纸应该能下那paper
<freeflying> happyaron: 你看到他让他帮我下下吧
<happyaron> freeflying: hao
<super_mrwu> 讨论什么呢
<onlylove> 感觉中暑了的样子……
<happyaron> onlylove: 藿香正气软胶囊
<onlylove> happyaron: 看看过了今夜再说吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 明天不好找医生去
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> happyaron: 藿香正气水和板蓝根快成神药了
<happyaron> onlylove: 轻度中暑胃肠感冒啥的，藿香正气水是真管用啊。
<onlylove> happyaron: 是
<onlylove> happyaron: 今下午热的受不了，出去买西瓜，估计那时候倒霉了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我应该等不那么热的时候出去
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 升级内核3.15后Vbox加载失败！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461538 lucid安装vbox4.3显示失败加载Vboxdrv failed Code: dmesg： [  535.698564] vboxdrv: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel 按照Vbox官方提示 Apt安装的。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 stroller2008 — 2014-06-
<^k^>  ─> 29 21:40
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 刚才没看懂，好吧，来这里明白了 happyaron
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 这周的report貌似他俩都没发呢
<wzssyqa> happyaron: jiang正在写，sun不知道
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我ping一下sun
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<freeflying> onlylove: 我下午四段都出去骑车了
<onlylove> freeflying: 你下午两点在哪里
<freeflying> onlylove: 我曾经早上8点到下午5点都在骑车，是7月份的上海
<onlylove> freeflying: 今天北京高温35度
<onlylove> freeflying: 天气预报，你懂得
<freeflying> onlylove: 你去看卡上海的35度
<onlylove> freeflying: 你不要把经常锻炼的你和我比较好么
<onlylove> freeflying: 本身体质就不一样
<freeflying> onlylove: 所以你的问题是缺乏锻炼，而不是去搞啥坑爹的中药
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就锻炼呗
<happyaron> onlylove: 我现在也在逐渐增加锻炼了
<happyaron> 但和ff叔儿远没法比
<onlylove> freeflying: 你生病了不吃药啊
 * happyaron 不要争论中药西药了吧。。。
 * happyaron 不是说健身来这么。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我就没扯中药的事情
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿你一般一周骑多少公里？
<onlylove> freeflying: 你中暑了不研究解暑，光说缺乏锻炼，在这说教
<onlylove> freeflying: 和中药有半毛钱关系
<freeflying> happyaron: 100多点
<onlylove> freeflying: 我前几天和你说了中药的事情，OT到现在？
<happyaron> freeflying: 一天20的样子呗。
 * jusss 前来围观
<happyaron> freeflying: 还有别的锻炼么
<freeflying> happyaron: 一周三次左右，每次30多
<happyaron> o
<freeflying> happyaron: 交叉跑步
<happyaron> freeflying: 跑步多少呢
 * happyaron 感觉跑步比骑车累多了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你给候总说，经常锻炼的人会不会中暑
<freeflying> happyaron: 5-10km不等
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个我说不了他啊，比他锻炼少多了。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯。
<freeflying> happyaron: 骑车也看你咋骑，你要是维持时速30左右就知道累不累了
<onlylove> happyaron: 这TM和中药有半毛钱关系啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 他说我扯中药，意思是不是西医不会治疗中暑啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 我现在一周60的样子，时速没注意，但也不磨蹭。
<happyaron> onlylove: 饿
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<freeflying> happyaron: 你骑啥车
<happyaron> freeflying: 破车
<freeflying> onlylove: 我的意思是你要躲锻炼
<happyaron> freeflying: 100块的二手破车
<onlylove> freeflying: 再怎么锻炼也架不住突然高温
 * happyaron 肯定骑不到30的
<freeflying> happyaron: 那没戏，你觉得不慢了，其实时速平均不会超过20的
<happyaron> 那也就散架子了。
<onlylove> freeflying: 我平时都在空调房里面，突然高温谁都受不了的
<happyaron> freeflying: 好吧
<freeflying> onlylove: 更要躲锻炼
<happyaron> freeflying: 我先这样锻炼着，啥时候觉得不满足了再看。
<onlylove> freeflying: 就像冬天在屋里暖和，然后突然出去，或者外面久了，突然进温暖的屋子一样，人受不了的
<freeflying> happyaron: onlylove 小朋友们，身体才是最重要的，没事多锻炼吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 锻炼要持续，坚持，循序渐进，我没那耐心
<freeflying> onlylove: 那是扯淡，我冬天去外面小店买个东西啥的，有时候就大短裤，上身披件单衣
<happyaron> onlylove: 被人刺激刺激就有了。
<happyaron> onlylove: 我这就是。
<happyaron> onlylove: 虽然跟猴总没法比
<onlylove> freeflying: 我被闪过好么
<freeflying> onlylove: 我一年四季都是t-shirt
<happyaron> freeflying: 每周还游点泳，但是量还比较小。。。
<freeflying> onlylove: 冬天在北方从来都是一条单裤
<onlylove> freeflying: 你看有几个冬天一条单裤的
<freeflying> onlylove: 太多了，你看老外有几个传秋裤的
<freeflying> onlylove: 7月得深圳，我可以穿西装在外面走
<onlylove> freeflying: 我家小地方，见识少，不好意思，冒犯您老了，我家冬天就没见敢就穿一条单裤的，
<onlylove> freeflying: 您老人家拿着您和一个十几万人口的县级市比较，你优越感很足是吧
<freeflying> onlylove: 我们现在都在帝都好伐
<freeflying> happyaron: 有要从米国买箱子回来得不
<happyaron> freeflying: 我要买，但是还早呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 都在帝都你也不能拿运动员和我比吧？你见国足进过几次世界杯？
<happyaron> freeflying: 8月下旬
<freeflying> happyaron: 我9月去
<happyaron> freeflying: 到时有合适的帮忙推荐下呗
<happyaron> freeflying: 赞
<freeflying> happyaron: samosnite， tumi, rowa
<onlylove> freeflying: 都是足球运动，你见哪次亚洲进决赛了
<happyaron> freeflying: 还想买点衣服鞋子，肿么搞。还是奔 outlet?
<happyaron> freeflying: 额您到时直接给看个具体款吧。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 然后我下单就好了。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 你什么时候去
<happyaron> freeflying: 8月20号左右，9月1回来。
<freeflying> happyaron: 你比我早去啊
<happyaron> freeflying: debconf
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于Linux下的Java的学习问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461540 说来，使用Ubuntu也有一段时间了…… 不过，一直也只是处在用户级别，只是日常使用，做一做音乐。 现在有一些业余时间，打算利用这些业余时间学习学习动态网站方面的东西。想学习学习JSP。 打算先
<^k^>  ─> 学习一些基础的JAVA编程基础，比如，研究研究俄罗斯方块什么的。 请问，在Linux下做这些事情，我需要安装一些什么，学要从哪 …
<freeflying> happyaron: 土豪
<happyaron> freeflying: 又不是我出钱，哪里土豪了。
<happyaron> onlylove: 就不要和猴叔儿争论啦
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正已经OT了，
<happyaron> lol
<jusss> happyaron: freeflying, 土豪，收留我吧
<happyaron> jusss: 我土，不壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 能不能请你夫人帮我挑几身衣服啊。。。
<jusss> happyaron: 会开机关机，求收留
<happyaron> jusss: 。。。
<jusss> 开机就是按下那个按钮，关机就是长按那个电源按钮
<happyaron> freeflying: 表示需要帮助啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 会小型机开机关机可以考虑
<happyaron> onlylove
<freeflying> happyaron: 我们现在都是淘宝啊
<happyaron> onlylove jusss 我能可靠地关掉市面上大多数数据中心UPS并拉掉动力电、市电
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥形式都好啊
<happyaron> onlylove jusss 是不是更有竞争力一点……
<onlylove> happyaron: 能可靠的再开更好
<jusss> happyaron: 你已经有人收留了，我还没有。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: UPS开机可不见得行，市电动力电都没问题撒。
<happyaron> jusss: ...
<happyaron> smallzhan: 小颤颤叔好
 * jusss 有没有中国电信的呀，求收留
 * jusss 中移动中联通也行
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是能搞定电信网通互联问题
<jusss> onlylove: 搞不定
<onlylove> jusss: 其实这不是技术问题
<happyaron> jusss: 实在不行去集成商干一年两年吧
<freeflying> happyaron: 你不是要去米帝吗，Outlets里德tommy,nautica, gap这些不用挑得
<happyaron> freeflying: 最近想先弄两套，不用很贵，差不多能看就行。
<freeflying> happyaron: 优衣库
<happyaron> freeflying: 被周围的人喷疯了
<happyaron> freeflying: 好的
<freeflying> happyaron: 或者迪卡侬
<happyaron> freeflying: 哦。
<freeflying> 都是良心企业
<happyaron> 好的
<freeflying> 样子不会难看，但也不会多好看
<happyaron> freeflying: 不用多好看，正常能看就行。
<smallzhan> 金山快盘拿来同步文档咋样？ dropbox 被弄了，找个替代的用用
<happyaron> smallzhan: 没啥问题
<happyaron> smallzhan: 有bug我还可以替你反馈
<freeflying> happyaron: 那就我说得这两家了
<happyaron> freeflying: 好，下周找时间去开开。
<jusss> happyaron: h&m
<happyaron> 看看
<happyaron> jusss: 见过没进过。
<smallzhan> ubuntu kylin 是你的主场啊  happyaron
<freeflying> jusss: h&m必须不推荐啊
<jusss> happyaron: miumiu
<smallzhan> happyaron: 那行，有问题就来骂你
<jusss> freeflying: 不是便宜吗。。。
<happyaron> smallzhan: 来吧
<happyaron> smallzhan: 我在C记的主要工作就是对口UbuntuKylin的各种事情。
<jusss> happyaron: 你一定适合miumiu
<freeflying> jusss: 不能只要便宜
<happyaron> 哦
<freeflying> happyaron: 优衣库日本的货确实好过大陆卖得
<happyaron> freeflying: 你还去么，去的话求带。
<jusss> freeflying:  ysl
<freeflying> happyaron: 你出机票我就去 lol
<happyaron> freeflying: ...
<happyaron> freeflying: 我7月还有可能去香港，买衣服合适么
<happyaron> 要么7月要么9月
<freeflying> happyaron: 没经验啊，你问anthony
<happyaron> freeflying: 现在穿明白是我的刚需，之前自己太邋遢
<happyaron> freeflying: 好的
<freeflying> happyaron: 我到现在还以贵司的t-shirt为主
<happyaron> freeflying: 你那时还有免费衬衫呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 现在啥都没有。
<freeflying> happyaron: 衬衫没法穿了，我家里大概有6件吧
<happyaron> 哦
<freeflying> happyaron: 刚开始在贵司确实能薅点
<happyaron> 嗯。
<freeflying> happyaron: 我现在家里还有个未拆封的邮差包
<freeflying> lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 之前loco package的T都还在我这人
<happyaron> 我这儿
<jusss> 什么是邮差包？
<jusss> ^k^: 出来干活了
<freeflying> jusss: 问谷歌
<jusss> freeflying: 我在测试小k
<freeflying> happyaron: 有人想收ubuntu得包不
<happyaron> freeflying: 我没兴趣啊
<jusss> freeflying: 小k现在整天处于停机状态
<freeflying> jusss: 换蛤蟆的gogirl
<jusss> https://www.icbc.com
<jusss> freeflying: gogirl木在
<jusss> http://www.deepin.net.cn
<jusss> “深度，值得深入！” 感觉好邪恶
<^k^> jusss: define:邮差包？ not defined.
<jusss> happyaron: 深度和你们有关系没
<jusss> ^k^: 你延迟了6分钟！
<happyaron> jusss: 没有
<happyaron> jusss: 算是没有竞争力的竞争对手
<^k^> jusss, .. 休息一下 ..  23:00
<freeflying> happyaron: 你们组有谁去debconf？
<freeflying> happyaron: 米国那边
<happyaron> freeflying: 美帝的？我知道laney, ryan, mathieu
<happyaron> freeflying: foundation的话，infinity, doko, dimitri, mvo, barryw, cjwaston
<^k^> jusss, .. 休息一下 ..  23:06
<freeflying> happyaron: 都不认识
<happyaron> 好吧
<SanDi> 我来了
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见妹子壕啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 半夜又寂寞了？
<cherrot> happyaron, ....
<cherrot> happyaron, 刚来就被抓住了。。
<cherrot> happyaron, 刚撸完  赢了4把豪爽
<happyaron> 额
<smallzhan> 这个哈皮眼神非常贼
<SanDi> 又安静了
<smallzhan> 你吓人
<SanDi> 为什么
<smallzhan> 一会有人看大河南么
<SanDi> 准备睡觉
<smallzhan> 。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 用find查找文件，然后把找到的文件拷贝到另外的目录，这个命令如何写 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461545 经常遇到这样的问题所以想用一个命令解决，用find查找文件，然后把找到的文件拷贝到另外的目录，这个命令如何写 统计信息: 发表于 由 leavingDream — 2014-06-30 2:3
<^k^>  ─> 1
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-22
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 14.10升级到15.04之后DSL连接失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471404 我的系统由14.10升级到15.04之后拨号上网，结果提示Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/2' failed in libnm-glib.该怎样解决？ zz: wpp — 2015-06-22 0:46
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 小bai问个问题，怎么从有道批量获取语音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471408 小bai问个问题，怎么从有道批量获取语音 http://dict.youdao.com/dictvoice?audio=sexy zz: jin7 — 2015-06-22 9:18
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好⊙▽⊙
<IsoaSFlus> 话说efnet怎么耍
<wsdjeg> 请问为什么System.out.println(list.subList(2.5));这句话会报错
<wsdjeg> 如果我先List list1 = list.subList(2,5);然后在sysout list1就没有问题
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<archl> 我想去世界逛逛
<archl> 大家都是在休假吗？
<wsdjeg> 文什么我问的问题都没有人帮忙哦
<wsdjeg> 急啊
<wsdjeg> 请问为什么System.out.println(list.subList(2.5));这句话会报错
<wsdjeg> 如果我先List list1 = list.subList(2,5);然后在sysout list1就没有问题
<hoxily> wsdjeg: 你把逗号打成点号了。
<hoxily> wsdjeg: 于是2,5成了二点五
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: 拜kk他爸
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 谁有2880以上分辨率的笔记本屏，给抓个图瞧瞧呗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471409 想看看字体等显示效果， 有无虚边等。。。 zz: nkadun — 2015-06-22 10:12
<archl> roylez,  乐乐。你最近在做什么呢？
<IsoaSFlus> w
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 有没有从一个32位版本的ubuntu里提取软件装到另一个64的里？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471410 两台电脑都是ubuntu15.04，区别是一个32位一个64位 我在32的机器上添加了0ad的ppa装了这个游戏，但是文件特别大，网速慢 能不能在64的机器上不重新下载软件包就
<^k^>  ─> 安装上0ad？ zz: Lavande — 2015-06-22 11:00
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 我的fedora live22的iso启动不了，u盘是ntfs,映像是fedora.iso，两个Ubuntu也是有时一次 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471411 我的fedora live22的iso启动不了，u盘是ntfs,映像是fedora.iso，两个Ubuntu也是有时一次就启动就成功了有时要启动好几次才能成功，机器是三星的N150，
<^k^>  ─> 是不是我的GRUB2的配置文件有问题呀？ menuentry "启动Ubuntu Gnome LiveCD模式" --class ubuntu { insmo …
<roylez> archl: 准备领盒饭
<roylez> archl: 好久不见你了
<archl> roylez, 是呀，我从出生就没见过你。。。‘irc倒是常看见你进进出出‘ 。盒饭是什么呢？$9.5一盒？
<dupingping> The awesome software is published, You can use the trial version of Sticky Notes.
<dupingping> http://korsoftware.com
<ubrl> ⇪ f: KOR Software | Useful Ubuntu Softwares
<archl> 我们有广告了！
<dupingping> archl, what do you mean?
<archl> dupingping, ... 这不是么。。。
<dupingping> archl, 你能帮我吗？
<archl> dupingping, 帮什么？发广告？
<dupingping> 对。
<archl> ...
 * archl 一生恨广告
<dupingping> 为什么？
<dupingping> 你不喜欢这个软件吗？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 大神指导下，菜鸟一个，下面代码错误出在哪儿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471412 #!/bin/sh echo "Please input a filename which you want to delete:" read file_name if [ -e "$file_name" ]; then echo "do you really want to delete this file?(y/n)" read sign if [ "$sign" -eq "y" -o "$sign" -eq "Y" ]; then r
<^k^>  ─> m -rf "$file_name" else echo "file $file_name will not be deleted" fi else echo "the file $file_name do not exist" fi …
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 命令：netstat ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471413 Mozilla Firefox 浏览器，输入网址： https: //forum.ubuntu.org.cn 在终端输入命令： netstat -ntu -c | nl | egrep "14.118.126.11|80|53" 浏览器，是用 https: //方式，应只用到端口：443。 为什么，服务器有端口是：80，53
<^k^>  ─> IP地址出现。 zz: DnsUB — 2015-06-22 11:58
<dupingping> The awesome software is published, You can use the trial version of Sticky Notes.
<dupingping> http://korsoftware.com
<archl> 和任何东西没关系。单纯讨厌信息不对称
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 新人请教ubuntu15.04如何安装mencoder？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471414 终端输入sudo apt-get install mencoder 返回：正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 现在没有可用的软件包 mencoder，但是它被其它的软件包引用了。
<^k^>  ─> 这可能意味着这个缺失的软件包可能已被废弃， 或者只能在其他发布源中找到 我看wiki …
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 15。04开始菜单闪退 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471415 调出开始菜单后，输入时突然就闪退了，也没有错误报告。 运气好时可以打击个字母，不好打一个就关了 zz: dwenchao — 2015-06-22 13:13
<modory> 各位好
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 我不小心把usr/share/themes给删了，不能进图新界面了，还有办法恢复么， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471417 用rm命令删的，记错了，本来是想复制一个文件进去的，这下可好了。。。。有办法么。。 zz: 是我呀 — 2015-06-22 14:01
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 为什么，ubuntu12.04 lts会自动向外连接？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471418 用命令：ifconfig，连接网络。 除了打开终端外，没有打开任何程序。 在终端输入命令：netstat -ntu -c | egrep "116.27.131.86|80" 为什么，ubuntu12.04 lts 会自动向外连接，下面服务器： Code: 91.18
<^k^>  ─> 9.89.22 zz: DnsUB — 2015-06-22 14:33
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 央视：WiFi会杀精还能影响孕妇 都是谣言 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471419 WIFI 央视网消息(焦点访谈)：现在，好多人到了陌生的地方，要问的第一件事就是：有WiFi吗？这里说得是WiFi，其实是一种高频无线电信号，它能实现无线连接，通过它，大家用手机之
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<wtm_iphone> ？
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 7月4号！Ubuntu国内首场黑客松活动即将拉开帷幕 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471420 今年5月，Ubuntu已联合魅族在国内发布了第一款MX4 Ubuntu版手机。 为了给国内开发者提一个更好的平台支持，此次专门为国内Ubuntu手机开发者们举办了一场黑客松。 本次活动的举
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<wtm_iphone> 什么鬼
<gfxmode> ^k^: 拜拜拜壕
<sennn> 有人嗎?
<archl> ...
<sennn> 我活膩了,怎麼辦?
<sennn> 活着真累
<wtm_iphone> 还有这样的人啊
<gebjgd> sennn, æ­»
<sennn> gebjgd, how?
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<hoxily> sennn: 不吃不喝就行。
<sennn> :(
<archl> sennn,  看我，比你还要累。你赶紧跳河游泳去
<archl> sennn, 挣扎不死，累自己一次
<sennn> 汗....
<archl> gebjgd,  当我看到大多数人都喜欢混沌的东西，不喜欢纯粹的东西时候。现在有些明白了。
<gebjgd> sennn, 连续撸管100次
<sennn> 鄙視....
<hoxily> 你是想死还是想不无聊？
<sennn> 都想
<archl> hoxily,  无聊是病 -
<archl> sennn,  没有大欲望的人 竟然会无聊。简直该进医院。
<archl> sennn, 快去吧。
<sennn> 社交恐懼症
<gebjgd> sennn, 你连100次都撸不动
<sennn> 嚴重鄙視....
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小偷的本事 :      在众人谴责的目光中,一撬锁作案的惯偷被绑处刑常临刑之前,走到他跟前的神父对他说:"我的孩子,为你深重的罪恶仟悔吧！否则,天堂的大门对你将是关闭的！ ""没关系,天下没有我打不开的门。"
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 德国有兰州拉面或者沙县小吃么？
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 梦呢？
<wtm_iphone> gfxmode…瞬间想到grub4dos
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 有创业方向了
<wtm_iphone> gfxmode message
<wtm_iphone> menu
<gfxmode> wtm_iphone: 嗯，我ID就是从grub.cfg里随便取的
<wtm_iphone> …好玩吗
<wtm_iphone> 我还叫chainloader呢
<gfxmode> wtm_iphone: 2333，你可以试试
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 没人吃
<wtm_iphone> 我还是不改了吧
<wtm_iphone> iPhone4S键盘好小 打字好累
<gfxmode> wtm_iphone: 我也用的4S，只是很少用它打字
<gfxmode> 可以配个蓝牙键盘
<wtm_iphone> gebjgd
<wtm_iphone> 话说我居然在这里碰见你
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 快照可以用于裸机恢复么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471422 vps做了快照，现在下下来希望可以恢复到自己电脑，方便本地配置捣鼓，因为vps是系统是centos，准备弄一个Ubuntu和centos双系统，想问对于快照这种备份方式，可以进行裸机恢复么？ 记
<^k^>  ─> 得Win下备份自己系统有什么完全备份、增量备份和差异备份。看了看快照的介绍，应该需 …
<GODDOG> \away
<wtm_iphone> 额
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • E3 1230 v3 + NVIDIA gtx 750, 如何安装独显的驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471423 众所周知，E3 1230 v3是不带核显的，所以只能用独显。现在装了ubuntu 14.04，结果整个安装过程以及安装完成后，屏幕显示的效果都极其恼火，只能模糊地看到文字，而且还是凭借
<^k^>  ─> 经验来操作。本来想根据以往的经验先ctrl+alt+F1进入文字界面关闭x后再安装官网下载的. …
<jackness> 大家晚上好啊！
<jackness> 都去吃饭了吗？
<jackness> 今天应该是端午节放假最后一天啊
<^k^> happyaron: 拜无敌伞妹纸壕
<jackness> happyaron: 为什么机器人也拜你？
<jackness> 今天怎么没人聊天啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 日行一善 : 儿子:"老师说要日行一善,我今天做到了！ " 妈妈:"很好啊！说来听听！ " 儿子:"一位邮差伯伯上厕所时,我把他脚踏车上的信件全部都投到邮筒里。"
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 歌曲的矛盾 : 现在歌都矛盾。比如: 亲爱的你慢慢飞,小心前面带刺的玫瑰。（你他妈瞎啊！往刺上飞） 我家住在松花江上啊 （要不就江左边要不就右边,住他妈上面的那是王八） 我送你离开,千里之外 （你他妈怎么不取经去啊！）
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • (2015-06-23)Ubuntu-1404-mini-zh(简体中文极简版) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471424 此版本以官方 Ubuntu Core 14.04.2 LTS (Trusty Tahr)为设计原型，重新构建打包制作而成，适合中国大陆地区的PC，笔记本等电脑使用，具有以下功能： 1 针对官方原版微内核进行重构，
<^k^>  ─> 搭建为极简桌面的界面环境，采用英文+简体中文双语言，支持最新机型UEFI启动，Unity+gnom …
<^k^> happyaron: 拜无敌伞妹纸壕
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<jiero> 哈哈。
<archl> ls
<YokoBR> hi guys, i'd like to as for an offtopic help
<YokoBR> i've bought some equipment from china, but i can't read the tracking status :(
<YokoBR> it's 快件已被上海青浦二部(13301751013、021-59761351)留仓，原因是周六,日及节假日休息件,工作日续送，扫描员是老丁, but idk what does this means.
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-23
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 油不够了 : 飞行员:指挥塔,我是实习机2345,我的油不够了。 指挥塔:实习机2345,我是指挥塔,请保持冷静并立即减速,调整机身成最佳滑翔角度,你看得见机场吗? 飞行员:嗯。。。指挥塔,我现在正停泊在南机坪四号道,我只是想让加油车过来一趟。
<Kei_N> YokoBR: it's something like, the package is on hold because of weekends and/or holidays, delivery will resume on weekdays
<YokoBR> mmmm i see.. Thank you, Kei_N !
<jusss> onlylove 好长时间没见乐
<jusss> hoxily也是
<MBX> hello! every body!
 * HowIsItGoing 早
 * gfxmode 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 服药的时侯 : "大夫先生,您给我开的药,我不能吃。"  "为什么不能吃?"医生十分惊讶。  "我一看见药就反感,就不舒服,怎么办呢?"  "那还不简单,您服药的时候往别处看呗。"
<MBX> 有人么👄
<MBX> 来聊点什么吧😄
<^k^> MBX say: 来聊点什么吧😄 in TIS-620 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求救：安装ubuntu 12.04 后无法远程连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471426 安装好ubuntu 12.04 后 按照网上的步骤配置 win7远程桌面访问ubuntu12.04 1.勾上“允许其他人查看您的桌面” 2.依次安装 sudo apt-get install xrdp sudo apt-get install vnc4server tightvncserver （PS:此时尝试
<^k^>  ─> win7远程访问ubuntu是可以的，但是只能看到背景） 3.继续执行 cd /home/tony(tony 是每个人自己 …
<blacktrace> 不知道，中文会不会乱码
<blacktrace> 有人吗？
<ubrl> blacktrace:点点点.  22:09
<MBX> @_@
<blacktrace> 原来还是有活人的啊
<blacktrace> 第一次用这个irc，请多指教
<MBX> 然而没有几个人
<MBX> 。，。
<blacktrace> 哈哈
<blacktrace> 想请教一个问题
<blacktrace> ubuntu的QT，是怎么回事呢
<MBX> 英文的ubuntu有很多人
<iMadper> MBX: blacktrace: 你们来太早了, 等一会儿大家都上班, 人就多了
<blacktrace> 我在windows上编译，运行没问题，弄到qt上编译，运行报错
<blacktrace> ubuntu上的qt上编译
<MBX> 😊
<MBX> 不了解
<blacktrace> blacktrace@blacktrace:~$ ./SchoolNetworkLogin
<blacktrace> qt.network.ssl: QSslSocket: cannot resolve SSLv2_client_method
<blacktrace> qt.network.ssl: QSslSocket: cannot resolve SSLv2_server_method
<blacktrace> ls
<blacktrace> 这个该怎么解决呢
<blacktrace> 唉
<iMadper> blacktrace: 这是一个qt的bug. 升级你的qt到: 5.4.1
<iMadper> blacktrace: https://github.com/opencor/opencor/commit/57c5fb698b6f572e8ff1a87236682438aef32acc
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Qt 5.4: OpenSSL: addressed issue of some methods not being resolved (… · opencor/opencor@57c5fb6 · GitHub
<blacktrace> 我昨天在官网下载的,QT5.4.2
<iMadper> blacktrace: 那你libssl吗?
<blacktrace> 不用libsssl
<blacktrace> 就是一点点http的请求
<iMadper> blacktrace: 但是, 你这里明明是sslv2的问题啊.
<blacktrace> 我在windows上，用都没这个问题
<iMadper> blacktrace: https://forum.qt.io/topic/16139/solved-qsslsocket-error-sslv2/3
<ubrl> ⇪ f: [Solved] QSslSocket Error (SSLv2) | Qt Forum
<blacktrace> 难道是我用了QNetWorkAccess...
<blacktrace> 这个的问题吗
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • uget下载有点慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471427 我用的是ubuntu15.04版，wget下载速度只有几k，安装uget后也只有30k左右。我在win下的速度能到1M。请问各位高人，应该如何设置才能加快下载速度？ zz: mht — 2015-06-23 10:18
<imtxc> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong 老司机早
<blacktrace> 这不是快中午了吗
<imtxc> momo freeflying HowIsItGoing QiongMangHuo
<iMadper> blacktrace: recompile Qt with -no-openssl passed to configure
<iMadper> blacktrace: 如果你确定你不需要ssl, 可以关闭他
<blacktrace> 嗯嗯，确定不需要
<imtxc> O0XX|Qiong: 哎你说运营商加的那种 iframe 弹窗，是用什么方式加进去的，直接修改应答报文的话太累吧？
<iMadper> blacktrace: 或者直接在你的程序里指定, 忽略所有ssl的警告  http://doc.qt.io/qt-4.8/qsslsocket.html#ignoreSslErrors-2
<ubrl> ⇪ f: QSslSocket Class | Qt 4.8
<O0XX|Qiong> imtxc: 插个js就可以了啊
<imtxc> O0XX|Qiong: 是 js，我是说这个 js 是怎么放进去的嘛
<blacktrace> 如果我忽略了警告，但是里面的处理是怎么回事呢
<O0XX|Qiong> imtxc: js放哪都可以执行
<imtxc> O0XX|Qiong: 他总得把这句加到应答里面啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper:http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6106a4f0gw1etdt7ctka9j20c807xjst.jpg
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 说的很对啊
<O0XX|Qiong> imtxc: 插进去就行了, 反正http报文是明文的
<O0XX|Qiong> imtxc: 入侵检测的防火墙识别这个不要太容易
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 有些地方, 家人死了, 亲属是要吃掉他的. 这是人家的信仰和习俗啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 这些人, 太爱狗了, 要把他们融为一体
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这就是爱是吧?
<blacktrace> ／msg @iMadper 谢谢啦
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 这是狂热的狗狗崇拜情节, 应该尊重他们的信仰.
<imtxc> O0XX|Qiong: 我的运营商不给我弹.. 我还想试试来着
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: 拜kk他爸
<iMadper> imtxc: 帝都这边的运营商, 不敢弹吧?
<iMadper> imtxc: 都是给三线城市的吧?
<imtxc> iMadper: 产品狗要这个功能， 我都没见过，咋搞
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的工作还真脏啊
<iIlL10Oo> iIlL10Oo, 拜clear
<imtxc> iMadper: 对吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 哎不是，不是要加弹窗，是拦弹窗
<imtxc> iMadper: 比加要干净点儿
<iMadper> imtxc: 拦截啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 那是干净多了
<imtxc> iMadper: 有啥办法搞个运营商的弹窗来测试测试？ 自己写到 html 里面弹的话，跟他们加的这种方式应该不一样？ cc O0XX|Qiong
<iMadper> imtxc: 给电信打电话, 说你需要弹窗. 你喜欢看广告
<imtxc> .....
<blacktra1e> ..
<blacktra1e> ／me
 * blacktra1e 
 * gfxmode 话说深圳电信宽带也弹窗
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<blacktra1e> 。。。。
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 壕
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 壕
<HowIsItGoing> imtxc: 壕
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 壕
<gfxmode> 擦，定期理财的钱还没下来
<blacktra1e> 。。。
<blacktra1e> 毫
<blacktra1e> 话说这之前不是，股票暴跌吗
<blacktra1e> 都没有跳楼的
<imtxc> 那个 002761
<imtxc> 是个啥情况
<imtxc> 连着一个周涨停了
<blacktra1e> 不懂股票
<gfxmode> imtxc: 新股
<blacktra1e> 话说，弄个爬虫，爬股市信息，然后各种新闻
<blacktra1e> 说不定可以预测股市呢
<blacktra1e> sHU ru fa you chu wen ti le
<alvin_rxg> blacktra1e: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *cj6wbOur*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<blacktra1e> 你们都是用啥输入法呢，ibus经常出现一些奇怪的问题
<theJian> rime
<theJian> fcitx
<imtxc> 哎现在啥网站还有 iframe 弹窗呐
<imtxc> 哦， lofter 就有
<gfxmode> imtxc: 黄色网站
<imtxc> gfxmode: 这个思路蚝
<gfxmode> 91.v6p.co ，好像是这个。。。
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://pic2.zhimg.com/0602aeaa9d315ca5e446b8213a4fe321_b.jpg
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 左边轮子哥
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ...
<gfxmode> http://money.163.com/15/0623/09/ASPJGM6P00251LIE.html
<ubrl> gfxmode: ⇪ 福州：20余岁女子疑因炒股亏损从8楼坠亡_网易财经
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你旁边的妹纸又离职了?
<imtxc> 旁边来了个女神妹子
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你旁边的妹纸又离职了?
<QiongMangHuo> imtxc: 介绍给我
<imtxc> 等我看看有机会拍照没
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e8a1fdgw1etduqv2vd7g205k08c1kz.gif
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ image/gif
<O0XX|Qiong> imtxc: 斩之
<imtxc> O0XX|Qiong: 别闹，我拍了照片你们能看上你们斩去
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 你旁边的妹纸又离职了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: imtxc HowIsItGoing iMadper http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/5dfca3b1gw1etd4b4gwo5j20g40c3dh1.jpg
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 我也爱熟的
<imtxc> 熟的生的都不爱
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 东方大雕也是这个曲
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1163766
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 老子名叫赵日天 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac690526?shareUid=1022861
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 在下东方大雕，姑娘过来摸摸看 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: "Up:难勃丸"
<QiongMangHuo> 果然都是one direction
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: QiongMangHuo: 还没呢吧. 那个妹子上次跟我说她比较喜欢我.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 那估计就是快离职了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 为啥?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 哪个, 逼走的那个还是快逼走的这个?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: lol~
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 有什么区别?
 * O0XX|Qiong 逼走?
 * O0XX|Qiong 快逼走?
 * iMadper 反正都是假的...
 * O0XX|Qiong 这是什么新的体育项目?
<QiongMangHuo> ....
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong: HowIsItGoing: 上一个妹子走, 主要是因为我虽然坐她旁边, 但是我从不跟她说一句话... 于是自己走了...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong: HowIsItGoing: 这次这个, 我偶尔会回应她一下...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 那个刷微博聊QQ没工夫理你
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong: 应该不会这么快走.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 回老家过端午节去了?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不不不, 我也在刷, 她问我问题我直接说了句不会...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 那我怎么知道
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 等下！ 你身边有妹子？！
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 一般来说, 很少有刚入职就请假的吧?
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 是啊.
<HowIsItGoing> 怎么可能？！ C社竟然招妹子了
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 不胖 + 有胸, 基本能说明是个妹子了?
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 合同工来的, 外派
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 竟然还有外派！
<HowIsItGoing> 卧槽，这个世界变化太快
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 好多contractor
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我已经要被contractor包围了, 我左右两边都是contractor
<imtxc> iMadper: 所以斩啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 新来的那个妹子跟我说, 当时Elsa让她多要点儿工资.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: elsa真是好人啊. 我老板当时让我别要太高... nnnd
<iMadper> imtxc: 窝边草, 不好吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 妹子人不错, 可惜有男朋友了, 马老司机没戏了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这你都打听了....
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 怪不得逼走一个...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我没打听, alex自己主动说得
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你看, 你现在也知道她有男朋友了, 但是你也没打听啊. 对不对?
<imtxc> ... 所以妹子进来先说自己有男朋友了？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我跟你一样, 没打听.
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 做啥的？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: phone qa
<imtxc> iMadper: 打听的是自己问的是两回事儿啊
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 难怪
 * nyfair 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<iMadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> iMadper: QiongMangHuo 去问，她肯定会说她没男朋友
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 哪家公司来的？
<iMadper> imtxc: 这倒是.
<iMadper> imtxc: 多金 + 帅气千人斩的脸, 李老板问肯定会说自己没有男朋友
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 不知道, 忘了.
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<iMadper>  nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<nyfair> imtxc: 李老板问你，你也会说没男朋友的
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 李老板没男朋友？
<imtxc> nyfair: 对啊对啊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 赞美
<imtxc> nyfair: 你有男朋友麻
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 以前有. 现在不好说.
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 小学语文没学好啊你
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 不是这意思么
<nyfair> imtxc: 小学的时候曾经有吧
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 难道自问自答? ....
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 北京又雾霾了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 不太懂……
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 喜闻乐见
 * iMadper 听不懂你们的对话了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 总之你阅读理解失败就是了
 * HowIsItGoing 头条：北京居民喜迎雾霾
 * HowIsItGoing 喵的，坐土壕航的机会错过了，现在不敢去阿拉伯……
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 豪游天下
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 豪游天下   cc happyaron
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 一年出去一次，壕毛线
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你才是壕游
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 绝对不止了吧?
<HowIsItGoing> i
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 你去年不是去了英国/呆弯?
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 绝对不止是Qiong老板
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 穷老板确实不止
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 呆湾纯出差啊，天天蹲宾馆吃盒饭
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 这算毛游
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 那也是出去啊
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 我宁可不出去
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 你们城里人要求真高
<yunfan_> fuck you all
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 要求不高，别让我出去就行，懒得跑啊
<yunfan_> nyfair: 小学时候榜上高富帅？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 体力不错
<HowIsItGoing> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> HowIsItGoing: 周抠蹄
<roylez> HowIsItGoing: 为嘛你有linode的cloak
<HowIsItGoing> roylez: 不知道
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/577651  ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 潘多拉 空气甲醛自测盒2套装 5.2元（拍下变价）_天猫精选优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<imtxc> iMadper: 测出来有啥好处呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 装修之后看看什么时候能搬进去
<imtxc> happyaron: fcitx 在我的 x230 上太容易 cpu 100% 了
<HowIsItGoing> im
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 我准备先晾半年再说……
 * imtxc 膜拜房壕 O0XX|Qiong iMadper
 * HowIsItGoing 膜拜房壕 O0XX|Qiong iMadper
 * imtxc 也膜拜 HowIsItGoing
<HowIsItGoing> imtxc: 拜也没糖没红包
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 昂. ...
 * QiongMangHuo 膜拜房壕 HowIsItGoing iMadper O0XX|Qiong 
 * QiongMangHuo 时间顺序
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 时间顺序我最后.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你合同早
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我的是期房, 跟他们的不能比.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 能住的房子才叫房子.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 地基也能算?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 投资的更牛
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不过貌似那边周围已经开始涨价了.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 因为北影要全部搬过去
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 以后都是炮房
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 以后可以把房子租给学生妹
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 涨毛
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 对啊, 炮房啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 啧啧
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 以前只能自住, 现在自住打炮两相怡
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 肯定是要涨的
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你不信?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 炮房居住品质太差, 晚上噪音大, 不适合居住
<jusss> git clone https://github.com/qtproject/qt3d#branch=qt4 报错了, 为啥?
<ubrl> ⇪ f: qtproject/qt3d · GitHub
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 都是出租屋, 人文不行
<jusss> error: The requested URL returned error: 403 while accessing https://github.com/qtproject/qt3d#branch=qt4/info/refs
<ubrl> ⇪ f: qtproject/qt3d · GitHub
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 没关系, 出租的时候说, 可以捡尸体
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: git clone GiveMeTheFuckQT4
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 立马一大堆人来
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 能艺考进北影的, 都是有钱人吧?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 穷人哪儿过得了北影的艺考
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 不一定吧, 还可以找"关系"
<nyfair> 话说这次g婊怎么不跳出来吊销富士康证书？
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 很多又有"关系"又有钱的怎么办?
<nyfair> 富士康证书可是给高危病毒签名了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 有钱的谁愿意出卖身体搞"关系"
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 有的是
<nyfair> O0XX|Qiong: 有的是
 * QiongMangHuo 出售京东e卡...
<imtxc> iMadper: 你买的房在北影？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 三折我收
<iMadper> imtxc: 北影要搬过去撒
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我出两折
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: git clone下来的会是所有的分支吗?
<iMadper> imtxc: 到时候房子租给你? 你自己去捡尸体
<jusss> 默认不加参数
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 不是吧, 一般是clone的时候心里默念分支名
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: soga
<la1956> - -
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 应该用 -b 貌似,
<imtxc> iMadper: 好啊，当炮房用
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过肯定没有我现在住的炮楼好玩了
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo:  昂
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<iMadper> imtxc: 质量不一样吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 北影的表演系要学舞蹈的. 可以解锁各种高难度动作.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我对门，每天早上 6 点开始斗地主
<imtxc> 斗地主至少得三个人吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 对门没办法, 要是楼上可以解
<imtxc> 所以可以大胆的想象
<nyfair> 老司机们别说了，求带带
<iMadper> nyfair: 你自己就是妹子啊.
<iMadper> nyfair: 然后报个班去学舞蹈就是了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你才是老司机啊
<nyfair> iMadper: 进不去
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 啥?
<iMadper> nyfair: 进不去????
<iMadper> nyfair: 啥意思?
<O0XX|Qiong> ...
<yunfan_> iMadper: 玩到北影得了 ？ 小心首长找你啊
<la1956> 吹B 还是你们吹到好哇
<yunfan_> imtxc: 马上京福就通车了 你可以道我这里来斩人
<imtxc> yunfan_: 我看到了，你之前发的那个黄山北站？
<imtxc> yunfan_: 早过了斩人的年龄了啊
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<^k^> pity: 拜p哥
<pity> ^k^: 好饿
<pity> ^k^: 快过来让我咬一口
<hentai> test
<ubrl> hentai:点点点.  00:51
<yunfan_> imtxc: shi 啊  7月1号
<yunfan_> imtxc: 呵呵 那就过来指导年轻人正确地性生活把
<happyaron> imtxc: 找 FJKong_ 孔叔叔
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见房壕妹子壕
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<imtxc> FJKong_: 孔叔
<yunfan_> open container 你们怎么看
<imtxc> 拜见房壕妹子壕 iMadper O0XX|Qiong happyaron HowIsItGoing O0XX|Qiong O0XX|Qiong O0XX|Qiong O0XX|Qiong O0XX|Qiong
<FJKong_> happyaron: imtxc what'up? man
<imtxc> 哎，才发现 nick 变了
<BuMangHuo> FJKong_: fcitx 100% cpu 的问题嘛
<FJKong_> BuMangHuo: 让happyaron 侠催催
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 兆人斩妹子壕
<BuMangHuo> roylez: 修真好痛苦啊
<BuMangHuo> 9:30 吃的早餐现在就饿了
<roylez> BuMangHuo: 渣渣就是渣渣
<BuMangHuo> 看来真的得炼丹吃了
<hentai> github 又被搞了?
<hentai> now
<hentai> https://github.com
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub · Build software better, together.
<hentai> ping: unknown host github.com
<roylez> hentai: 毫无压力
 * nyfair 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<nyfair> happyaron: 蓉蓉，qq输入法的词库现在是搜狗在维护还是腾讯在维护？
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这个也不错啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 搜狗
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 400G人斩妹子壕 imtxc
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 我没房没妹子
<nyfair> happyaron: 现在通用的吗？
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: ping
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: pong
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你上次跟我说那个看图片的叫啥来着?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: mirage? gthumb? sxiv?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 现在推荐gthumb, 可以简单的图片管理, mirage太弱
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: QiongMangHuo 能自动搜索下载播放的嘛？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: nyfair 有写这种东西
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 你说那个是快播
<HowIsItGoing> 不能的话display就够了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 看图看图，没说放片儿
<nyfair> 卧槽，看图软件，来试试我的
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: gthumb吧, mirage连缩略图浏览并管理都没有
<roylez> nyfair: 啥？腐女看图器？
<nyfair> https://github.com/nyfair/sentire
<ubrl> ⇪ f: nyfair/sentire · GitHub
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 腐女看图器？
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair: cargo...够潮的啊
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 接下来我要把sdl2换掉，直接用win12纹理加速
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女看腐图
<nyfair> directx12
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 牛牛
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 特性我都想好了，没有窗口界面，全屏显卡渲染加速，不占内存只用显存
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛 包养我!
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 内存用来动态解压压缩包，绿色环保不生成本地文件无污染
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助，win8.1安装ubuntu14.10之后找不到ubuntu的启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471430 我的电脑是，宏碁AspireE15，win8.1系统，今早使用U盘安装ubuntu14.10之后找不到ubuntu的启动项，参照了置顶帖easybcd设置的方法，还是没用，提示错误如图，求帮助解决啊。 9218232
<^k^>  ─> 209732770364.jpg zz: amberno1111 — 2015-06-23 13:08
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 大文件就瞎了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 这个差远了吧
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 啥?
<nyfair> 管他，写软件是给自己服务的，有问题让别人自己提交patch
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 谁有事没事看nasa破图
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: QiongMangHuo: 我都看不下去了...  这姐的桌子上特别脏, 就是咱平时放水果的桌子.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 人家都不嫌弃, 你怕啥
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ... ...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 这姐没有我右边那个好看啊, 说话声音也粗...
<iMadper> FJKong_: fcitx 100% cpu 的问题嘛
<nyfair> HowIsItGoing: 看图软件要用棒子和鬼子的，你比一比就知道了
<nyfair> HowIsItGoing: 白皮猪的看图软件一堆没用的功能，看起来又不爽
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 大文件不瞎. 本来你只要看图, 都是要放到内存里. 现在牛牛的做法是内存放压缩后的, 然后解压数据扔到缓存里面去?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 没多脏了 湿纸巾擦擦就好
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你看了吗? 特别脏
<nyfair> iMadper: 嗯，直接丢缓存里，反正不去用硬盘
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 用纸擦, 然后纸粘上去了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 她自己擦咯, 多大点事儿, 你把湿巾给她
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我没啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我哪儿有湿巾
<nyfair> iMadper: 然后和游戏一样做纹理贴图映射
<nyfair> iMadper: 其实就是当游戏来写
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 找张纸用什么奇怪的东西弄湿就好了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 恩, 你快把你的奇怪的东西贡献出来
<iMadper> 给我+o干嘛
<iMadper> 我很少kick别人的
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 给我加
 * iMadper 我要以德服人, 以德服人
<nyfair> iMadper: g婊的picasa浪费一大堆硬盘空间搞缩略图缓存，然后还要各种预读。我统统不要，看图速度还比他快，换纹理无缝切换，根本不用预读
<QiongMangHuo> "+O0XX|Qio~"
<nyfair> iMadper: 所以dx12大法好啊，texture binding就是dx12的靓点啊
<iMadper> nyfair: dx12当然好了.
<iMadper> nyfair: 问题是, 显卡不一定支持啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 最后还不是要cpu模拟?
<nyfair> iMadper: 那不关我事，反正我的显卡能用
<iMadper> nyfair: ... ...
<iMadper> nyfair: dx12的api, 基本做到实时预览的效果了吧?
<nyfair> iMadper: 对啊，就是要这个效果
<nyfair> iMadper: cpu模拟换个看图软件不就行了
<nyfair> 而且我都说了，Modern manga and cg viewer for ACER / DYKE / FAGGOT
<QiongMangHuo> https://lwn.net/Articles/639427/
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Ext4 encryption [LWN.net]
<d1e2381dcdadfc59> 为什么中文频道的人这么少
<nyfair> 这人有病吧
<nyfair> 人多的后果参考度婊贴吧
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<QiongMangHuo> ggarlic: 你现在微信和Google Hangouts哪个常用?
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 最近我把gbiatch play删了，换了dmm store
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 你被妹子环绕了？
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: google play更新不及时，太差
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 环绕妹子壕
<nyfair> iMadper: 壕，求带带
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我现在是Google Play和魅族市场同时用, 一般国内应用都是国内市场更新快...
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 另外google play你有办法不让他自己启动么
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 这丫流氓软件啊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我希望他自动启动 =,=
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 而且他好像有什么密钥，无论用啥管理软件都治不了，它都能照样启动
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: ingress是减肥利器啊，现在每天走路10km上下
 * O0XX|Qiong 饿
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不刚吃完么...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 环绕妹子壕
<nyfair> 尼玛，clang这编译器有毛病啊，gcc再烂，至少编译出来的东西是一样的，clang居然编译出的大小还能浮动变化的
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 编译并不是可重入的吧, 至少时间在变, 代码里可能还有随机数
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 别找这些借口，我自己写的代码从来不加那种玩意
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 另外有gcc保证每次都是一样的
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: msvc也能保证
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 可以比较一下bin里头什么变了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我就用过一天clang
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 玩了玩而已
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 删了删了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 开源厨吹牛逼的东西，没几个是靠谱的
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: llvm还是很好的
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: msvc当然好
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 兹词
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 相反，5年前msvc相当烂
<nyfair> msvc现在好是一步步走来的
<lainme> icc呢
<nyfair> 各种编译错误，除了实验室用用，可以扔了
<nyfair> 而且编译出来的文件体积太恐怖
<QiongMangHuo> icc简直腻害
<nyfair> 最根本的是，这丫居然还很贵
<lainme> 不过fortran还是要抱ifort大腿
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... 只是我右边是个妹子而已啊
<nyfair> iMadper: 老司机老司机
<nyfair> iMadper: 求盗摄
<iMadper> lainme: icc有免费版吧?
<iMadper> 发错人了...
<iMadper> nyfair: icc有免费的吧?
 * iMadper 我怎么记得我用过icc....
<nyfair> iMadper: linux有，windows没
<iMadper> nyfair: 快入我java神教
<nyfair> iMadper: 毕业了
<iMadper> nyfair: clojure大法好, scala保平安, kotlin一生推, groovy富全家
<iMadper> nyfair: 退c/c++保平安.
<nyfair> clojure和scala现在不是都有c的版本？
 * \q nim/rust/ocaml
<nyfair> nim不就是c么，也能当新语言？
<\q> gfortran好多科学应用都编译不通过……
<nyfair> c换了个包装和语法而已
<lainme> \q: 多数只是参数不一样而已，写makefile时没考虑gfortran
<\q> lainme: 我碰到的是一行太长还是怎么的gfortran就编译出错了……
<lainme> \q: -ffree-line-length-none
<\q> 昨天还碰到fortran预处理器坑……
<\q> intel fpp不支持第一个字符非 #
<\q> gcc的cpp会载入/usr/include/stdc-predef.h 或者把注释 // 干掉(fortran的字串拼接) 或者 ...
<QiongMangHuo> \q: 好久不见啊
<\q> lainme: 受教……竟然还有这限制
<\q> QiongMangHuo: 好久不见
<QiongMangHuo> \q: 你是不是快大四了
<\q> QiongMangHuo: 是已经……
<happyaron> nyfair: 格式好像还不通用
<QiongMangHuo> \q: 那岂不是要毕业了?
<QiongMangHuo> \q: 出国读研?
<happyaron> iMadper: java 一生黑
<\q> QiongMangHuo: 不知道……目前是待业
<happyaron> iMadper: 天天被hadoop坑
<QiongMangHuo> =,=
<\q> 发现 cpp 行为好多啊，比如 -traditional-cpp， 注释会不会删，linemarker会不会加，macro里的注释会不会删，//会不会转成/**/，会不会include stdc-predef.h .....
<nyfair> \q: 待业君你好，我看你资质非凡，不如来跟我混吧
<iMadper`> \q: 对啊, 你应该是下个月毕业了吧?
 * nyfair 穷死了
<lainme> 这个频道里的壕都喜欢哭穷
<QiongMangHuo> 真壕只有 nyfair
<kandu> nyfair: 牛牛壕求包养
<O0XX|Qio_> nyfair: 牛牛壕求包养
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 7265d
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你妹，要真有钱就养两个小白脸，然后喝着红酒看他们搞基
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: 嗯哼
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 这周能backport回来妈?
<iMadper`> 吗
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: 我猜阔以
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 赞赞哒
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何解决 cp -r /usr/..../ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471431 QQ截图20150623145754.png zz: ericwei — 2015-06-23 15:00
<QiongMangHuo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_8mdH20qTQ
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Remove cat before flight - YouTube
<iMadper``> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板好样的!
<iMadper``> QiongMangHuo: 给你点赞
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper``: 搞毛?
<iMadper``> QiongMangHuo: 你的dp线, 好用.
<iMadper``> QiongMangHuo: 我终于, 有个显示器用了!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper``: 妥妥的
<iMadper``> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板威武
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我还有个miniDP转很多的那种好像
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 有钱...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我有个这个就够了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 水果在那个屋
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哦.
<nyfair> https://github.com/nyfair/DemonMasterChris/blob/master/game/tl/chinese/event.rpy
<ubrl> ⇪ t: DemonMasterChris/event.rpy at master · nyfair/DemonMasterChris · GitHub
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: .....
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你都买什么了?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 看微信
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 预装Windows 8的笔记本能完全安装Linux吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471433 我打算在预装Windows 8的电脑上安装Linux，格式化掉Windows，只装Linux，具体是打算装centos，会有障碍吗 zz: wangliang — 2015-06-23 16:12
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 我的fedora live22的iso启动不了，u盘是ntfs,映像是fedora.iso，两个Ubuntu也是有时一次 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471434 我的fedora live22的iso启动不了，u盘是ntfs,映像是fedora.iso，两个Ubuntu也是有时一次就启动就成功了有时要启动好几次才能成功，显示Starting
<nyfair> 有人来一起陪我写dx12看图软件么
<hentai> fedora centos这种操作系统竟然有个人用户,呵呵
<hentai> 连ffmpeg都不加源的操作系统,我想问它们看电影用啥? gstreamxx ?
<nyfair> hentai: 骚年，我看你id起得非常有特色，不如来跟我做小黄油赚霓虹死肥宅钱吧
<nyfair> hentai: ubuntu也没有，这么比较没意思
<iIlL10Oo> hentai, 看电影用youku就够了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 贵司还有扶植libav到什么时候？
<hentai> iIlL10Oo: firefox和chromium都不自带flash呀,呵呵,除非你用chrome
<hentai> nyfair: 牛牛带我炒股,我就跟牛牛混
<nyfair> chromium的html5 video实现非常烂
<nyfair> g婊那群低能连抄都不会抄
<nyfair> 那群傻逼连视频播放都写不好，还搞vp9，呵呵
<nyfair> 结果，vp9就成了个还不如10年前rmvb的破烂
<nyfair> https://apps.fedoraproject.org/packages/s/ffmpeg，蛤蛤，果然没有
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Fedora Packages Search
<hentai> nyfair: 我在装了win 8和archlinux的笔记本上装fedora, 120G的空闲硬盘,fedora分区只能设置为2MB...
<hentai> 然后去频道问了,他们也不知怎么回事,只是让我不停的删分区再装,最后还是不行,唉
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这种 iframe， 有啥好方法识别丫然后拦了？
<hentai> 图形化分区工具不靠谱,还是fdisk好,都没扇区对齐的困扰
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 正常页面里面是不是也有 iframe 之类的， 登陆框啥的
<sennn> 誰想中雙色球?
<hentai> sennn: 我
<gfxmode> nyfair: 像Windows的图片传真查看器么？
<sennn> 小年輕要務實一點,這種不靠譜的事情怎麼能信呢....
<nyfair> 我他妈就不明白了，g婊那群低能儿写出来的东西，都有傻逼舔跪，比如我们公司
<nyfair> gfxmode: 像游戏，利用directx12的resource binding来做
<nyfair> gfxmode: 所以首先，去装个win10
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 并没有看到替代啊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我说libav
<iMadper> nyfair: 那个, vczh不是有个走dx加速的ui库吗, 你配上ui也可以
<gfxmode> nyfair: Ah，像WPF，使用Binding？若只能在win10下运行，中国用户瞬间少一大半
<nyfair> iMadper: 我跟chengzihan那个初衷就不一样
<nyfair> iMadper: 我写这东西是为了给我另外一个游戏项目当图形库
<nyfair> iMadper: dx12这么好玩的东西不来尝鲜下？
<nyfair> iMadper: 破马叔也说划时代了
<nyfair> iMadper: 而且我这么玩，效率很高，不用硬盘也不用内存，所有贴图渲染都走显存
<iMadper> nyfair: 然而我没有能跑dx12的设备啊
<nyfair> iMadper: 注册win10 insider，7/29自动升级成正版
<nyfair> iMadper: chengzihan那个是完整的gui框架了，我压根只关注看图不在乎gui，不需要那么多轮子
<iMadper> nyfair: intel 3000的显卡可以?
<nyfair> iMadper: 四路泰坦
<hentai> nyfair: 能化虚为实吗?
<happyaron> nyfair: 能送我两路吗
<happyaron> lol
<nyfair> hentai: 上众筹，捐款超过5000刀送dsdoll
<nyfair> 你们这群家伙，推荐gthumb mirage那种破烂也不推荐我写的东东
<happyaron> nyfair: 送泰坦的话我一定推荐
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 包养我的话我一定推荐
<nyfair> happyaron: 快把搜狗linux移植到windows上
<happyaron> nyfair: 我也想，然并卵
<hentai> nyfair: 美剧里说女孩子小时候都喜欢girlie doll也不知道真的假的?
<hentai> #penny dreadful s02e07
<hentai> QiongMangHuo: Jon Snow会复活吗?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/40be9ba7gw1etdzk324lcg208w04ze82.gif
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ image/gif
<QiongMangHuo> hentai: 不会
<nyfair> hentai: 假的，美国婊发育早，middle school就开始丧失了
<nyfair> hentai: 还能玩那种东西？
<hentai> 看看第5季都发生了啥, arya瞎了 jon死了 三傻被x了 然后和theon跳城墙了 小公主被烧死了 龙女被包围了 色熙的女儿也挂了 色熙也裸了 小皇后也被关了 最重要的是sam , doesn't matter, had sex
<hentai> 布兰大先知一季没露脸
<hentai> 小乔和三傻的关系不就是霸道总裁爱上我吗
<nyfair> 这时候，怎么没人拿我的中文id说事
<hentai> QiongMangHuo: 红发女巫不就是过来复活jon的吗
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: eastgame挂了后，还有哪个irc能用中文id?
<QiongMangHuo> hentai: 小说都看过了, 大丫的情节有出入
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 母鸡啊
<Niac_> 看暴君啊
<QiongMangHuo> hentai: 可能性不大, 按这小说的尿性来说
<QiongMangHuo> Niac_: 暴君第二季出了?
<Niac_> 恩
<Niac_> 不过感觉这剧比第一季平淡了
<hentai> QiongMangHuo: 那最后能是小剥皮当上国王? 还是小恶魔
<QiongMangHuo> hentai: 为啥一定要整个国王?
<Niac_> 看好剥皮
<hentai> QiongMangHuo: 那最后得有人胜利吧
<Niac_> 提利昂 没 剥皮的狠
<Niac_> 听说hero要出续集 真的假的
<QiongMangHuo> hentai: 龙女呢? 异鬼呢?
<hentai> QiongMangHuo: 龙女一直是开挂的,不看好
<hentai> QiongMangHuo: 异鬼要赢了,估计就回被喷死
<QiongMangHuo> hentai: 尿性如此
<hentai> QiongMangHuo: 昨晚做了梦,小恶魔啪啪了色熙,还用了高难度动作
<QiongMangHuo> hentai: 那身高 不高难度不行啊
<hentai> QiongMangHuo: 嗯,我也是这么想的,任何体位对小恶魔来说都是高难度的
 * QiongMangHuo afk
<kuai410022283> 聊什么呢！
<kuai410022283> 太长时间没来了！快2年了！
<hentai> Jamie和双子团的团长真是越来越帅了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 还有舅舅 :      "哎,如果再这样生活下去,我真感到羞愧无比了。"妻子抱怨她的丈夫说,"你看,让妈妈给我们付房租,姨妈给我们买衣服,姐姐给我们买食品,这么生活真使我感到难受与羞愧……"      "哼,你应该感到羞愧,"丈夫不满地说,"你还有两位舅舅呢,可他们
<^k^>  ─> 什么也没给我们送来……" 
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<blacktrace> quit
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 总不能人家像啥叫啥吧 : 有个顽皮的学生给同班的女生取外号叫胖猪,该女生哭着告到老师那里。老师答应对该男生进行批评教育。 第二天上课,老师在班上讲话:"我们班上有位同学太没礼貌了,随便给别的同学起外号,总不能人家像啥叫啥吧！ "
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • macbuntu?还有人记得吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471435 网上一路搜索过来，发现macbuntu的更新停止在了10.10， 请问还有什么方法可以让ubuntu 15.04披上ＭＡＣ　ＯＳ　Ｘ的外衣吗？ zz: xtz1990 — 2015-06-23 20:42
<^k^> pity: 拜p哥
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2pdmIOcweAAEFOFiKGdoAALrNAOn4a0AAQVQ797.jpg 后面有亮点的,美女们要有心理准备呀
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 它很專業，okular應該更通用吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=262467 mendeley對論文撰寫應該更適合，普通人士似乎Okular更適用，做了書籤以後，在okular中雙擊就打開了，十分方便，還有備注、標注等，較之acrobat也不遜色，只是對中文豎排似乎還
<^k^>  ─> 沒有想到支持 zz: Jacky286 — 2015-06-23 22:45
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 卡已经到了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 4.0.5的debian补丁内核 加 firmware
<alvin_rxg_> gebjgd: g data 邀请我星期四过去啊？你知情不？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你应聘什么
<alvin_rxg_> gebjgd:  iOS 相关的开发
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我不是人事  nico?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, moramacor
<alvin_rxg_> gebjgd: 对，是他
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 去吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能搜到台  但是打不开什么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日
<alvin_rxg_> gebjgd: 刚说啥？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 卡能搜到台 但是无法播放
<alvin_rxg_> gebjgd: 那你打算怎么办？退了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 估计
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你绝对不敢相信
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 问题简单的让人发指
<happyaron> 艾玛竟然睡不着了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可以去amazon写评论  提示那帮笨蛋了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, amazon.de写完评论了
<kk_> irc 我觉得这玩意很新奇 有人带我玩吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-24
<Niac> 早上好
<^k^> pity: 拜p哥
<pity> ^k^: kk 早
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • unlock from launcher 的作用是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471436 unlock from launcher 的作用是什么？unlock以后图标就消失了，好比是快捷键？ 无标题.png zz: tony's ubuntu — 2015-06-24 9:09
<Niac> 权限飘红
<yanlf666> hi
<ubrl> yanlf666:点点点.  21:54
<yanlf666> ?
<blacktrace> 还是这么多人
<blacktrace> 请问，有人试过在，ubuntu上搭建cocos环境的没有呢
<yanlf666> 你试试吗
<blacktrace> zheng zhun bei shi
<alvin_rxg> blacktrace: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *I!v_{f*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 指针编程问题 ---- 字符串前端和后端地址大小比较 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471438 标题可能说的不清楚，详情如下： Code: pstr_end = pstr + strlen(pstr) - 1; pstr_work = pstr; debug("pstr_work=0x%lx, pstr_end=0x%lx \n", pstr_work, pstr_end); pstr指向一个字符串。最后程序的输
<^k^>  ─> 出是：pstr_work=0x6a3674, pstr_end=0x76 这与我的原意相悖，我开始是认为 pstr_end > pstr_work, 所以 …
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<snjesus> 大家好
<ubrl> snjesus:点点点.  22:37
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<hamo> ^k^: 我也真是惨, 你都不拜我...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/79a79fd0gw1etedxf6mwdj207809bdgf.jpg
<cherrot> O0XX|Qiong, 么么哒
<cherrot> O0XX|Qiong, 穷蛤蟆
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 兔兔最近忙不? 没看贵司最近搞个大新闻啊
<cherrot> O0XX|Qiong, 你们啊你们，naive
<cherrot> O0XX|Qiong, 鹅厂优图想跟我们开干 所以在谋划
<loseyourmind> 鹅厂优图 是神马?
<ubrl> loseyourmind: define:鹅厂优图 2015年4月1日 |...| 今日腾讯官方微信推送了愚人节的创意策划，具体内容包括：|鹅厂|将迁往南极、微信 增加气味识别功能、腾讯手表管家即将上线、天天P图推出“一键 ...
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 桥老板
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我发现贵司有两个神奇的岗位
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你说苏打水和水啥区别?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 还留恋老东家的活...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不啊, nnnd, 我现在是猎头啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你以为我上知乎干嘛
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 买卖人口啊!
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 什么岗位 ?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 好主意, 我可以把公司的岗位发到知乎上啊,可以忽悠认来..
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 看私信
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 恩
 * O0XX|Qiong  饿
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • netstat，全部协议，用什么参数？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471441 netstat，输出全部协议，及进程所使用的程序。用什么参数？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-06-24 11:27
<loseyourmind> netstat -ap
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 话说为什么中国的沿海就不产龙虾呢?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 小龙虾啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 小龙虾水沟里长大的虫子啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 一样吃.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 虫子肉不是肉?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 哪里还能看到魅力研习社?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 什么鬼?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 魅力研习社你不知道?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不知道啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: pua?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac387233
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 【已更新】国内最无下限的..节目 就是首页广告那一期！ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<mad-world> hoxily`: hhi
<hoxily`> mad-world: 你好呀。
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://item.mi.com/1152400011.html
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 【服装】小米 Are you ok T恤——小米手机官网 pp: 2299元起
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这个真的合适?
<yunfan_> O0XX|Qiong: 泥鳅 黄鳝不都是水沟里长大的 额
<yunfan_> O0XX|Qiong: 而且真的专业养殖 谁会养水沟里 捕捞很麻烦呢
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong HowIsItGoing happyaron freeflying QiongMangHuo yunfan_ 老司机们早
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 乖.
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 乖.
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 嘟嘟嘟
<yunfan_> 小炮友们 上车拉
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 给我发个信息
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: .
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 乖~
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fontforge中文和英文字体合并失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471447 我打算把DejaVu LGC Sans的所有字母合并到DejaVu Sans YuanTi里替代原有的Latin字母。 脚本如下 Code: Open("DejaVuSansYuanTi-Regular.ttf") SelectAll() ScaleToEm(1024) Generate("temp.ttf", "", 0x14) Close()   # Open Engl
<^k^>  ─> ish font and merge to the Chinese font Open("DejaVuLGCSans.ttf") SelectAll() ScaleToEm(1024)   MergeFonts("temp.ttf" …
<iMadper> iMadper: test
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 再来一个?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 滚
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: lol~ 乖~
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/70185be4jw1etdraz4otaj20hs0mvtbc.jpg
<yunfan_> O0XX|Qiong: 你现在用的什么手机
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan_: 中国移动牌
 * chinesejar 
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 我的fedora live22的iso启动不了，u盘是ntfs,映像是fedora.iso，两个Ubuntu也是有时一次 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471448 我的fedora live22的iso启动不了，u盘是ntfs,映像是fedora.iso，两个Ubuntu也是有时一次就启动就成功了有时要启动好几次才能成功，显示Starting Ver
<^k^>  ─> sion 219和ACPI什么的相关的两行后，如果屏幕不会全暗那么就无法进入系统，如果屏幕会全 …
<yunfan_> O0XX|Qiong: 没听说过有这牌子的手机
<chinesejar>  hi
<ubrl> chinesejar:点点点.  00:35
<chinesejar> how to install Brackets in kubuntu 15.04?
<iMadper> chinesejar: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/install-brackets-in-ubuntu-via-ppa-open.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Install Brackets In Ubuntu Via PPA (Open Source Code Editor For HTML, CSS And JavaScript) ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 现在去吃饭你滋补滋磁啊?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 兹词啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 使用了三个月的一些体会 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471449 工作中使用,没有娱乐向体验,主要用来去客户那里装逼. 主要用的应用有 开发-eclipse,j2ee和pydev 文档-freemind,libre office 虚拟机-virtual box 浏览器-firefox 邮件-thunderbird mail 截图编辑-shutter mysql的GUI工具-mysq
<^k^>  ─> l workbench 中文输入法用的是极点五笔 优点: 1.开发性能好,同一台笔记本,之前用的是win7,在 …
<Josh4all> 大家好，请问有人知道Steam如何在Ubuntu 15.04正常工作么？
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong:  冰冻三尺，非一日之寒。 ——《金瓶梅》第九十二回
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: lol~ 这都被挖出来了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper:  一日之寒?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<Josh4all> - - 有人能解决我的问题么
<iMadper> Josh4all: 然而你都没说你遇到什么问题了啊
<Josh4all> Steam在Ubuntu 15.04无法工作
<iMadper> Josh4all: 请定义什么叫做无法工作
<iMadper> Josh4all: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: How To Ask Questions The Smart Way
<Josh4all> Running Steam on ubuntu 15.04 32-bit STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0_client) libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so libGL error: driver pointer missing libGL error: failed to load driver: r600 libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<iMadper> Josh4all: 没装闭源驱动吧?
<Josh4all> 显卡很老了，只能用开源的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong 我不在你们竟然跟办公室讨论金瓶梅?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 没有, 只是讨论为什么一日会寒
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 然而你怎么知道我们有在办公室讨论金瓶梅?
<iMadper> Josh4all: 什么显卡?
<Josh4all> HD4330
<Josh4all> AMD HD4330
<iMadper> Josh4all: 09年的卡, 闭源驱动支持这款的.
 * iMadper 或者是08年的卡.. 记不清了
<Josh4all> 其实告诉你实情
<Josh4all> 装上后硬件加速会被直接关闭
<Josh4all> 变得很卡
<Josh4all> 这个已经不被官方支持了
<iMadper> Josh4all: 官方不支持那就没办法了.
<iMadper> Josh4all: 换电脑吧
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<Josh4all> 好吧
<Josh4all> 没有闭源驱动，显卡风扇都是一直转动
<zhangv2012> 双显卡才是坑
<jiero> happyaron, 你没胡说吧
<Josh4all> ATI的显卡一直都很坑
<Josh4all> 以后买带有NVIDIA显卡的电脑
<Josh4all> Ubuntu日后就不勤更新了
<Josh4all> 容易出BUG
<happyaron> jiero: 啥？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 老司机带带我 QiongMangHuo iMadper
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 搞毛?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ...
<BuMangHuo> 好像拜过了今天
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 一日寒还不好理解啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 搞毛?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 啊，就是拜拜啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 周三你还上线
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 嗯哼
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不寒怎么进入圣贤模式
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/35133.html 最有原则的人 : A:我说话从来不说第2遍。 B:什么? A:我说话从来不说第2遍！
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 去日本工作, 去不?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 具体点儿
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 现在日本工作没多好
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: We are looking for a talented IT engineer for one of our clients, USA-based “search engine” company. They established a Tokyo branch office three years ago.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不知道是个什么鬼. av公司?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: usa-based search engine, google, yahoo, bing
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 搜索引擎, 难道是baidu.jp?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 就这三个
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: baidu是china base
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 这三个公司三年前才有东京办公室? 不信
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: bing很有可能啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: bing更没可能了吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 为啥?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: baidu.jp已经关了吧
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ms在东京早就该有了吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 老司机
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 老司机
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ms有不等于bing有啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 等
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 难道是duckduckgo?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 有可能啊, 小搜索公司多了去了.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你要去就去啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我不去啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 干嘛不去?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 那边学生妹很便宜的
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 不去日本
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 为啥?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ç´¯
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 外企没事.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我说学生妹太多
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ç´¯
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 哦.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你懂得真多
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 百度图片搜索"黄图"有真相
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ,,,
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 确实有真相吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 百度图片搜索"黄图"有真相
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<QiongMangHuo> ......
<mad-world> 好安静
<mad-world> 想回家
<mad-world> QiongMangHuo: 股神,以后带我炒股吧,
<Ian|zh_CN> O.o
<mad-world> 不上班了,
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<QiongMangHuo> mad-world: 你谁啊
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, iMadper 的集群？
<mad-world> QiongMangHuo: 一个你不认识的陌生人呀
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 股神,以后带我炒股吧,
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 毛股神, 我肯定远远落后于平均收益率
 * O0XX|Qiong ...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: lol~
<iMadper> 来了就坑, 坑完就走
<iMadper> 赞赞哒
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: nancy说啥了?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我真是没听见
<QiongMangHuo> 说啥了?
<QiongMangHuo> 我真是没听见
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Josh4all> Steam运行不了的问题解决了
<palomino|working> ?_?
<Josh4all> libstdc++库的问题
<Josh4all> Steam捆绑的库版本太陈旧
<palomino|working> 这样...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你周4几点到
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • dota2 重生发布linux版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471450 试玩了一下，还是好多ｂｕｇ。尤其是用ｎ卡的时候，技能图标都没。 我用的是３３１版本。。。你们有在１４．１０上用高版本驱动吗？ ３４６或者３５２这类的。支持ｐｒｉｍｅ双显卡切换
<^k^>  ─> 吗？ zz: KOSKERS — 2015-06-24 15:23
<Josh4all> 发现Steam只能打英文
<Josh4all> 醉了
<gebjgd> Josh4all, http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1840318988
<ubrl> gebjgd: ⇪ 求解：游戏中STEAM聊天打不了中文_dota2吧_百度贴吧
<gebjgd> Josh4all, 墙内能找到的问题你还发来这里丢人
<Josh4all> 你生气了？
<jusss> .
<Josh4all> 那个解决方案不完美
<bitsmix> 有没有运维的同学找工作？
<Josh4all> 不如不看
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4b807446gw1etf8sdakmej20ec0j5jss.jpg
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这是啥
<BuMangHuo> 在看啥呢
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 机场取行李的转盘, 有人放了盘儿寿司上去, 当回转寿司
<BuMangHuo> 。。。。。
<palomino|working> 真会玩
<BuMangHuo> 从我这个问题就可以看出我是乡下人
<BuMangHuo> 没坐过飞机，完全不认识那个盘子
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 装
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我说真的啊
<QiongMangHuo> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/405385.htm
<ubrl> ⇪ t: MX4 Ubuntu Edition将于明日在欧洲开售：定价299欧元_Meizu 魅族_cnBeta.COM
<BuMangHuo> 没去过机场
 * QiongMangHuo 刷了Ubuntu touch卖给欧洲人, 这个买卖可以做
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 装
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你太挑了
<BuMangHuo> 去年买了张机票打算过年回家，结果后来买到了火车票就给退了
<BuMangHuo> 性价比太低
<BuMangHuo> 我靠
<BuMangHuo> http://www.smzdm.com/p/686031 cc cherrot
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ SIGMA 适马 ART 35mm F1.4 DG HSM（尼康口） 4189元+10元运费_锐意网优惠_什么值得买
<BuMangHuo> art 35 这价格了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 真心用不上
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不过价格确实降的好快
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我还以为是涨价...
 * QiongMangHuo 土壕的世界我不懂
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 装
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我没有相机啊
 * QiongMangHuo 准备出门买菜
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: palomino|working http://news.163.com/15/0624/16/ASSUCKTK00014JB5.html
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ IS庆祝斋戒月办知识竞赛 前三名分别得1名性奴_网易新闻中心
 * QiongMangHuo 这辈子就吃了没文化的亏
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 这组织是借圣贤之名开荤啊
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 圣贤的老婆结婚时9岁~
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 坐圣贤开始就干这个了？
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 五笔用户你好
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 从圣贤开始就干这个了？
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 远古人嘛 都这德行
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 我们要不要组织学习下？lol
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: CCIE蛙跑哪去了
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 还是活命要紧....我觉得
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 据说去欧洲了
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 我遇到个神奇的问题，iptables的计数一直不增长。。。
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 眼花了
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 没花，所以才说神奇
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 发现个中行多张卡只还一张的方法
<BuMangHuo> q
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 啥方法
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 自动还款账号绑定银联那张信用卡
<BuMangHuo> 一个多还？其它的自动还款？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 因为中行的都是准贷记卡
<BuMangHuo> 果然是这样
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 老司机
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 老司机
<BuMangHuo> 嗯，这样至少能少还一次
<BuMangHuo> 中行银联卡也有免息期，为啥也是准贷啊
<BuMangHuo> 我的那张也是准贷记卡
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 长城的大多都是准贷
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 砖行特色
<BuMangHuo> 三张都开卡了？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 南航master还没到手呢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 0027已销
<BuMangHuo> 额
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 懒得经营多一家银行的积分, 直接航空里程多省心
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 辣你当时干嘛要 0027 啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 想要个master 当时不知道南航那个
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我是妈妈 : 4岁的施栋叫爸爸做事,爸爸多不理睬,却发现爸爸对妈妈惟命是听。一次,他向爸爸大喊:"给我拿一只苹果！我是妈妈。"
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 咳。。。额度百万的壕。
 * jiero 什么时候额度能到7000呢。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 账单的邮件地址全大写, 看着烦死我了
<BuMangHuo> 改瓦
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 改不了... 一直到确认都是小写, 再一查又是大写
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 有这事儿？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 嗯哼 你可以改改试试
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 哎不是， 你关注邮件的收件人地址干嘛
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 看着别扭
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 洁癖到这个程度了？
<BuMangHuo> 不能说是洁癖，是强迫症
<BuMangHuo> 好像也不准确
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 都不是
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 处女座到这个程度了？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我是认真 #专注脸#
<BuMangHuo> 这都行
<BuMangHuo> 啪啪啪都是看表的么
<BuMangHuo> 表 + 尺子
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: + 分贝仪
<BuMangHuo> 分贝不好自己控制吧
<BuMangHuo> 妹子又不是电视机， 除非妹子是也是用电的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 请问自己的Ubuntu VPS VPN能连上但是没有流量是怎么回事呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471452 买了个VPS就是为了搭个博客，然后登陆一些，呃，有质量的网站。 看教程一步步搭起了个PPTP的VPN后，刚开始发现电脑端几秒之后就没流量了，手机端倒还正常。 现在手
<^k^>  ─> 机端也是，能够连接上，但一点数据都收不到。 这是我VPS配置的问题么？还是其他问题 …
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: sysctl -w net.bridge.bridge-nf-call-iptables=1 疯了，这就两个小时了。。。。
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 好想哭
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 我不懂....
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请问怎么设置安装ssl，我有证书 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471453 我有证书及key文件 想给域名做https，请问我该设置哪里，谢谢了 网上搜的都不详细。 对了我是Nginx，ubuntu14.x版本 zz: qqnet — 2015-06-24 17:35
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛
<jiero> QiongMangHuo,  牛牛
<O0XX|Qiong> ^k^: 再拜把你阉掉
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: palomino|working pity O0XX|Qiong http://item.jd.com/1159231.html 强烈推荐这个啤酒, 香得很!!!
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 【麒麟啤酒】麒麟（Kirin）一番榨啤酒330ml*24听 整箱装【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 最近不喝酒
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 日货？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 少喝没事儿
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 然
<palomino|working> 不怎么爱喝啤酒... QiongMangHuo
<palomino|working> 不过这个还能喝点 http://item.jd.com/1021921.html QiongMangHuo
<ubrl> palomino|working: ⇪ 【瓦伦丁啤酒】德国进口 Wurenbacher瓦伦丁烈性啤酒 500ml*4听【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 这个牌子以前就接触过~不过没喝过
 * jiero 不喜欢有二氧化碳的饮料
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 真的香, 在日本每天喝, 国内竟然这么便宜...
<jiero> 呼吸不畅的无聊
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 那还叫不怎么喝...
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 壕。壕。日薪40的飘过
<palomino|working> 就是不得不喝的时候才喝一点... QiongMangHuo
<palomino|working> 这个相对没那么苦..
<jiero> palomino|working,  灌醉老婆玩游戏
<palomino|working> 额..她酒量比我大...
<huntxu> palomino|working: 把自己灌醉也能玩游戏啊
<palomino|working> 醉了就玩不了了...
<BuMangHuo> huntxu: 老司机
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 老司机
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: QiongMangHuo 泄泄
<O0XX|Qiong> huntxu: 老司机
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • xware使用的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471454 xware使用过程中遇到两个问题，还请高人指点。一是upstart状态无法选取，选择处呈灰色。二是xware下载一部分文件后就停止，无法继续。重启也不能解决问题。 zz: mht — 2015-06-24 17:53
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 这啤酒好贵啊
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 但真心香!!!
<QiongMangHuo> http://item.jd.com/1124833.html?jd_pop=b9ace4e7-5afc-49a7-af9b-41373fe15ff7
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 【嘉士伯啤酒】嘉士伯（Carlsberg） 冰纯啤酒 500ml*24听【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 199.00
<QiongMangHuo> 买一送一
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 老司机 mutt 里有没有办法 excel 里面的一部分帖进去，还留着表格边框之类的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ....
 * BuMangHuo 哎，喝不了酒
<BuMangHuo> 之前用过那个 xls -> md 之类的，对中文支持都不好
 * O0XX|Qiong 哎，喝不了酒
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 我之前喜欢 Heineken
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 后来就大燕京了
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 我现在冰箱里全是2.1一罐的崂山.....
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 不喜欢你们青岛系的
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 口亨
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 喝惯了大燕京了，爽口
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 燕京 10度 11度那个还行
 * QiongMangHuo 晚上吃啥
 * BuMangHuo 减肥真好，每天至少少考虑一次吃啥
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我不吃主食, 只炒个菜吃
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 晚上烧饼 + 蒜肠
<QiongMangHuo> pity: 口水...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我很不习惯这种吃法
 * BuMangHuo 暴露了农村人的特征啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 少加盐就好了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我这也是减肥餐...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不是，我是吃主食长大的，不吃主食我完全吃不下去饭
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 一大碗米饭有几口菜我就能吃完....
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 为了减肥而已
<BuMangHuo> 我也一直想不吃主食来减肥，确实做不到
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 想把用户提升到root 权限结果出错了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471455 昨天晚上想把ubantu 的用户权限提升到root ，改了/etc/passwd 里的内容，结果重启下登录界面都进不去了，又要重装系统了！！！ zz: kimi_94 — 2015-06-24 18:07
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你还是靠斩人减肥吧
 * QiongMangHuo 闪~
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 当时第一次到城里，发现城里人吃饭菜比饭多的时候，震惊了
<BuMangHuo> 丫的居然用那么小的碗吃饭
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<rrFeng> hello
<ubrl> rrFeng:点点点.  06:41
<gfxmode> 刚从兰州拉面回来，20多个人，拼了四张桌子吃面，吓尿了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/3156.html 还 原 : 甲:"经人介绍,我连续相亲十次,终于相到一个有缘的人。"乙:"有缘?怎么说?"甲:"他就是我第一次相亲的对象。"
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Xubuntu如何禁用系统快捷键，例如Ctrl+Alt+F5 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471456 Xubuntu14.04系统，现在想禁用系统快捷键，有什么方法吗？ 比如禁用Ctrl+Alt+t打开终端，Ctrl+Alt+F5打开全屏命令行， 等等快捷键。 zz: tianlin — 2015-06-24 19:56
<sunjun> hi 大家在干啥
<sunjun> 出来嗨
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • FileZilla启动不起来，系统是14.04.2，新装的，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471457 FileZilla启动不起来，系统是14.04.2，新装的，求助 zz: hanlif — 2015-06-24 21:44
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • FileZilla启动不起来，系统是14.04.2，新装的，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471458 FileZilla启动不起来，系统是14.04.2，新装的，求助 zz: hanlif — 2015-06-24 21:52
<^k^> pity: 拜p哥
<gebjgd> ali
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你明天什么时候到？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 请教：ubuntu14.10 firfox一直闪屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471459 hi，大家好，鄙人linux菜鸟一枚，想学习深度学习，刚刚装完cuda7.0，发现firfox一直闪，不知道原因，请问有人知道解决办法吗？ zz: 逸云飞001 — 2015-06-24 22:21
<jamesarch> 问下各位 我想给ubuntu做点贡献，但是又想学到点知识  该做什么
<wtm_iphone> 不知道
<jamesarch> 哦
<gebjgd> jamesarch, 用就行了
<jamesarch> 在用
<knownbad> 把Ubuntu学好可以有时帮帮别人就好了，这就是推广Ubuntu.
<jamesarch> 最近换了ssd 开机 10s 秒杀win10
<jamesarch> 彻底不想打开windows了
<knownbad> 如果有兴趣编程那以后有的是机会。
<jamesarch> QQ群里么？感觉好多人只是玩玩而已
<wtm_iphone> ssd是什么
<jamesarch> 固态硬盘
<wtm_iphone> I
<wtm_iphone> 哦
<jamesarch> 0
<gebjgd> knownbad, 明天松鼠来我们公司面试
<knownbad> 看到了。
<knownbad> 反正多个人吃中饭。
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<gebjgd> cherrot, 你这个太招摇了
<cherrot> gebjgd, lol
<chinesejar> hi
<chinesejar> 都睡了么
<ubrl> chinesejar:点点点.  12:59
<gebjgd> chinesejar, 有话就说
<chinesejar> kubuntu15.04不能安装brackets
<chinesejar> 怎么解
<gebjgd> chinesejar, brackets是什么东西
<chinesejar> web编辑器
<gebjgd> chinesejar, vim
<chinesejar> vim倒没用，不过有在用emacs
<gebjgd> 5分钟  连做爱的时间都不够
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 人呢
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 他不是得准备面试吗？
<knownbad> http://askubuntu.com/questions/631716/unable-to-install-lastest-brackets-on-ubuntu-15-04
<ubrl> ⇪ f: software installation - unable to install lastest brackets on Ubuntu 15.04 - Ask Ubuntu
<knownbad> 但人已走了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 面试需要准备么？
<knownbad> 整形？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你太狠了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 怪不得没孩子
<knownbad> 我是为他好。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 扯蛋  你以为和你们妓院一样  挑身材和长相   何况你都是整容之后进去的
<knownbad> 你是过来人应该知道。   你屁眼也红肿过啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有
<knownbad> 那屁眼肯定也整形过。
<knownbad> 德国医术果然厉害。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你不要把你的经历放到我身上来说
<knownbad> 怎么可能，美国医疗这么贵做不起。
<knownbad> 你是身在富中啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 美国屁眼整形行业向来牛逼啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不用吹捧我了
<knownbad> 哪里，德国才是闷声不吭的高手。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你都是唐人街有名的老屁眼了  就不要谦虚了
<knownbad> 唐人街早过时了，中国城是招华人来美国修铁路时期的产物。
<knownbad> 现在中国土豪们怎么看的上唐人街呢？
<knownbad> 都祸害高档区来了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你看你  内行啊
<knownbad> 内啥？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-25
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 问来问去还是这坛子靠得住，小bai再请教个问题，用awk进行文本处理，这个带换行符的怎么转换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471460 问来问去还是这坛子靠得住，小bai再请教个问题，用awk进行文本处理，这个带换行符的怎么转换 \n[ ---> [ \n[ ---> \t[ \nv\. ---> \tv. zz:
<^k^>  ─> jin7 — 2015-06-25 7:53
<jin7> 小白问个问题。 用awk怎么处理换行符。 http://paste.ubuntu.com/11770600/
<wtm_iphone> awk是啥
<jin7> awk就是awk
<wtm_iphone> 不懂
<jin7> :-$
<roylez> jin7: awk改\n也许有些麻烦吧。 tr -s "\n" "\t" 试试
<jin7> tr好像只针对单个字符，我要把\n[ 转换为[   ，\n[是连在一起的。
<jin7> 用tr不行。。。
<gfxmode> jin7: sed
<roylez> jin7: 那就sed
<roylez> jin7: sed -s "s:\n[:[:g'
<roylez> jin7: 后面是双引号
<jin7>  cat 3 | sed -s "s:\n[:[:g"
<jin7> sed: -e expression #1, char 9: unterminated `s' command
<jin7> 这是怎么回事
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 看看谁更牛 : "非诚勿扰的女嘉宾再牛也只能一次灭一个人的灯,宿舍阿姨一次能灭一整楼的。" 食堂大叔看到这个网络笑话哈哈大笑:"这有什么,我一次还能弄大几百个人的肚子呢。"
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<archl> ... k ä½ 
<hoxily> archl: momoè¾¾
<archl> hoxily, momo哒
<gfxmode> jin7: 看sed的manual
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04 live cd安装识别不出分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471462 我在已经安装了xp和win8.1的电脑上硬盘安装ubuntu14.04。在安装类型处识别不出硬盘分区，已经卸载isodevice。 sudo fdisk -l 输出如下： Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track,
<^k^>  ─> 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors Units = 扇区 of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 by …
<jin7> sed太复杂了
<jin7> 只想急用
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
 * O0XX|Qiong 额
 * O0XX|Qiong 饿
 * O0XX|Qiong 呃
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 拜
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 首席
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 色象壕早.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: ~
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 不吃主食还真是饿
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 废话
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我吃了主食天天都觉得饿
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 少摄入就可以了, 没必要不摄入
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 终点要加强肌肉强度, 提高自己的基础代谢
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: IHG没有国内服务电话么？
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不着调啊.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不知道啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你要干嘛?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong 早
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 早.
<BuMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 首席早
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: momo 哒
<ooOO_OOoo> BuMangHuo: 拜壕.
<BuMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 啊? 拜错人了吧
<BuMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 你说的是 happyaron ?
<ooOO_OOoo> BuMangHuo: 在我眼里,你们都是壕.
<ooOO_OOoo> happyaron: 拜真壕.
<BuMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 壕有卵用， 可是我们 title 低啊
<ooOO_OOoo> BuMangHuo: 但钱多啊...
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我知道你们大家的工资... 所以, 我可以确定的说, 你刚才那句话说错了~   :-)
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 么么哒
<BuMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 对， iMadper 是公平的
<archl> BuMangHuo,  。 壕你终于承认了。
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo,  。 壕你终于承认了。
<ooOO_OOoo> BuMangHuo: 恩,我错了, 真的壕在这里 --> iMadper
<BuMangHuo> 承认啥了
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 显然我现在想去贵公司工作, 但是贵公司不要我
 * archl 窥见 <BuMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 壕有卵用， 可是我们 title 低啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你要去毛毛啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 问题是帽帽不要我啊
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你把你的薪资降一半, 哪个敢不要你 .. :)
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 降一半我就还不起房贷了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 别闹，　降一半，　你就能贷３０年了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 已经晚了吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 可以啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你不是还没批贷么
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我下周就要去批了
<BuMangHuo> 拜房壕 iMadper O0XX|Qiong
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 虽说饿，　我还是觉得我的赘肉在欢快的离开我的身体啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 错觉
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 它们只是出去约了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 回来的时候肚子会变大
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你身上应该只有一块儿坠下去的肉吧... 离开你的身体了?
<O0XX|Qiong> ...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 去打杯黑咖啡来喝吧
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 听我的, 提高基础代谢才是王道
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 黑咖啡什么原理？
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不加糖/不加奶精的咖啡
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我说什么原理?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 咖啡帮你提高基础代谢. 让你不运动也能消耗更多热量
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/d5a880eb96f86613f047cc5b.html
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪  如何提高自己的基础代谢率_百度经验
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 茶、黑咖啡、辣椒、葡萄柚
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 有论文的 http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7369170
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Caffeine and coffee: their influence on metabolic rate and substrate utilization in normal weight and obese individuals. - PubMed - NCBI
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 来, 俄罗斯深度烘培黑咖啡要不要来一杯? 我手工法压壶给你做一杯
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ncbi? 脑残不哎
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ... ...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你还有这黑科技？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 在我桌上呢
<archl> 基础代谢提升，物理法呀，加热空气。
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我想吃粽子啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 碱水粽?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你去深圳没吃? 当地的粽子很赞
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 对啊，　你说为什么　包粽子要放碱水么？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 瘦肉蛋黄粽
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 都是肉的
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 没办法吃啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 有鸡肉的啊!
<iMadper> o0
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 关键是我不知道啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 放碱水会变粘...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 直接就叫 糯米鸡
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 再说一个锅蒸出来的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 而且口感会更好
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 滚!
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 平时煮粥也要加点碱 会粘粘的
<iMadper> hamo: 你压根儿就不在乎这个好伐
<iMadper> hamo: 小龙虾长得这么凶
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 加了碱不色么？
<hamo> iMadper: ...
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 别加多啊
<hamo> iMadper: 说了很3猛地
<hamo> iMadper: 很萌的
<iMadper> hamo: ...
 * archl 今年好多送肉粽的。不受待见啊。。。家里没有喜欢吃肉的。
 * archl 现在想。粽子里用什么馅料好啊 - 枣也不好吃，肉也不好吃。
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 用高粱做粽子才赛高
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 高粱是珍惜作物！
<hamo> iMadper: http://sjszyk.cnkme.com/treatments/show/2022
<ubrl> hamo: ⇪ 北京石景山医院中医科-中医科-特色医疗-惊蛰与中败毒
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 腻。突然想到如果是填充甜山楂替代枣子或许很好
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 果酱粽子果酱粽子
<iMadper> hamo: “惊蛰过，暖和和，蛤蟆老角唱山歌”
<hamo> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> hamo: 你发个链接黑了自己两次
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 充分说明了! 心宽体胖!
<archl> iMadper, 为什么是两次？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 赞!!!
<iMadper> archl: lol~ 1 2
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 两个例子都证明这个了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: .
<archl> iMadper,  没明白除了蛤蟆之外，还有什么黑hamo了？
<iMadper> archl: 特色医院
<archl> iMadper, ... 你们真能取乐 - 佩服。。。
<iMadper> archl: 乖
<archl> iMadper, 不
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 味道不错的说
<cherrot> hamo, 谁的味道？
<hamo> cherrot: 你猜？
<cherrot> hamo, 我的
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: cherrot ...
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 我觉得也还行, 虽然确实有点糊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你个败家玩儿
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ..
<iMadper> hamo: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E5MAFW2/?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&t=yottie-20&tag=yottie-20
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 咖啡和啥萃取物?
<^k^> pity: 拜p哥
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我也不知道.
<QiongMangHuo> ^k^: 是p姐!!!
<iMadper> ^k^: 是p姐!!!
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 写 真 :      有个画家,一点生意也没有。有人劝他将他自己与妻子画成像,挂在门外作广告。画家依计而行。     有一天,他丈母娘来看望,指着画上的女人,问女婿道:"这个女人是淮?"    "就是您的女儿。"    "她为什么和这个陌生的人坐在一起?" 
<archl> p
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: qa们测音频都功放...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 错了, 是tmd我放的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: nnnnd
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 渣渣
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: lol~
<hentai_> 好安静,都没啥人了
<tcstory> 谁会js 啊
<tcstory> 能帮我看一下这个问题吗 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3849606316?pid=70406797040#
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 分析一下天天静听在线音乐播放器的js逻辑_linux吧_百度贴吧
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<hamo> iMadper: http://www.douban.com/note/312026998/
<ubrl> hamo: ⇪  减肥必知的脂肪体内代谢过程
<cherrot> hamo_, 你还吃脆脆鲨么
<hamo_> cherrot: 必然不吃啊
<cherrot> hamo_, 真弱
<hamo_> cherrot: 脆脆鲨都是反式脂肪
<hamo_> cherrot: 不减肥也要少吃啊
 * hamo_ 刚吃完饭就饿了...
<iMadper> hamo_: 赞赞哒
<hamo_> iMadper: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44559
<hamo_> iMadper: 还好没去
<hamo_> iMadper: 对吧
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Facebook在中国招聘的员工有三分之一无法入职
<iMadper> hamo_: 是啊.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 993竟然1.25kg>???!??!?!?!?!??!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 这tm运费好贵啊!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 送块砖
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ....
<cherrot> http://music.163.com/#/song?id=28208100
<ubrl> cherrot: ⇪ 网易云音乐 听见好时光
<hamo_> cherrot: 渣
<cherrot> hamo_, 黑毛
<iMadper> cherrot: 渣
<hamo_> cherrot:  http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1982223
<ubrl> hamo_: ⇪ 五环之歌（MCHOTDOG X 岳云鹏） - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<hamo_> cherrot: 这才叫歌
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: tpm那个bug现在啥情况?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 在等他们?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 下午一起给你, 用我们自己的patch
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 赞赞哒
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你不说我差点忘了...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 贵组真不靠谱...
<cherrot> hamo_, 小月月
<hamo_> QiongMangHuo: 贵组真不靠谱...
<hamo_> iMadper: 南希屋还有水果或者零食么?
<iMadper> hamo_: 有的是啊
<iMadper> hamo_: 今天她还顶水果了
<hamo_> iMadper: 到没?
<iMadper> hamo_: <nancyhuang> I bought more fruit today, FYI, thanks.
<iMadper> hamo_: 谁知... 上午买的了, 应该到了
<hamo_> iMadper: 搞点去?
<iMadper> hamo_: 等我回个邮件
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 拜万人斩妹子壕 imtxc
<^k^> ok { BuMangHuo => 拜万人斩妹子壕 imtxc }
<happyaron> ooOO_OOoo: see above
<happyaron> ^k^: 赞
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 你获得了kk官方认证
<ooOO_OOoo> ^k^: 卖萌了.
<hamo_> QiongMangHuo: 拜霓虹股神
 * hamo_ 好吧, 貌似是个白名单...
<cherrot> happyaron, 拜美帝妹子壕 happyaron
<hamo_> ^k^: 你丫咋就不听我的呢?
<^k^> ok { happyaron => 拜美帝妹子壕 happyaron }
<cherrot> happyaron, 靠还加权限了
<happyaron> cherrot: 我都好久没有去美帝了好伐
<cherrot> happyaron: 拜美帝妹子壕 happyaron
<QiongMangHuo> hamo_: 搞毛?
<iMadper> kk这个学习功能真不错
<happyaron> cherrot: 然后也单身狗好久了好伐
<happyaron> happyaron: 拜土鳖
<happyaron> iMadper: 估计那是人肉学习的
<^k^> ok { happyaron => 拜土鳖 }
 * QiongMangHuo 编译成功
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 霓虹股神带带我
<happyaron> 哦赞
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 拜心宽体胖侠
<^k^> happyaron: 拜土鳖
<^k^> 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 拜红帽大中华区首席kdump测试壕
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 拜红帽大中华区首席kdump测试壕 qzhao
<iMadper> 为啥不听我的!
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你长的难看..
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: ... ... 你说的很有道理
<^k^> happyaron: 拜土鳖
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 拜兆人斩妹子壕
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 拜兆人斩妹子壕 cherrot
<^k^> ok { cherrot => 拜兆人斩妹子壕 }
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 拜泰人斩不分性别壕 BuMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> 拜红帽大中华区首席kdump测试壕 ooOO_OOoo
<^k^> ok { BuMangHuo => 拜泰人斩不分性别壕 BuMangHuo }
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 拜股神壕 QiongMangHuo
<^k^> ok { QiongMangHuo => 拜股神壕 QiongMangHuo }
<QiongMangHuo> ^k^: 活腻了你
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 赞op
<^k^> 给你加白名单吧
<ooOO_OOoo> BuMangHuo: 看来 ^k^ 是会玩的.
<BuMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 拜红帽大中华区首席kdump测试壕 ooOO_OOoo
<QiongMangHuo> ^k^: 人机合一啊, momo~
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 拜是人就斩壕 BuMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 一定要斩人？
<BuMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 。。。 你的 title 太高， kk 溢出了
<ooOO_OOoo> BuMangHuo: ...
<happyaron> ^k^: 求白名单
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: 拜-
<^k^> ok skip .
<happyaron> 好赞。。。
<happyaron> 这都可以命令控制了
<happyaron> ^k^: 拜kk
<sjd_zeus> 各位，请教个问题，我用irssi的时候出现这个问题
<iIlL10Oo> QiongMangHuo, 拜-
<^k^> ok skip QiongMangHuo.
<sjd_zeus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11771900/
<cherrot> ^k^, 求白名单
<sjd_zeus> 用irssi没法连接irc了
<iIlL10Oo> cherrot: 拜-
<^k^> ok 白名单 cherrot :)
<if_else> web 微信页面更新了。web QQ 还是。。。
<BuMangHuo> 安卓模拟器哪家强？
<BuMangHuo> genymotion?
<sjd_zeus> BuMangHuo, 我一直在用genymotion玩游戏，Ｏ（∩＿∩）Ｏ哈哈～
<BuMangHuo> sjd_zeus: 应用闪退的多么
<loseyourmind> bluestack 怎么样?
<sjd_zeus> BuMangHuo, 我用Linux系统，genymotion跨平台的，我没用几个东西，就玩了几款游戏而已，没闪退情况
<sjd_zeus> 太怪异了，我用irssi怎么都提示参数不对，无法连接
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒妹子壕
<cherrot> happyaron, 精神可嘉
<sennn> 大家好!
<ubrl> sennn:点点点.  03:02
<sennn> 大家討論討論  誰會是下一屆美國總統?
<hamo_> sennn: 反正不是我
<sennn> hamo_, 正解!
<sennn> sagemath 數學神器 python 語法解題 槓槓的
<sennn> 作爲天朝上國的臣民,我感到無上榮光....
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助] virtualbox下ubuntu14.04安装更新问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471464 一直在vb上使用ubuntu，安装14.04以来历次更新都没遇到麻烦。但今年5月一次更新失败了！进度停留在下面画面就死掉了，窗口变灰。 2015-06-25屏幕截图.jpg 开始以为是锁屏造成干扰（
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: genymotion 在linux能玩?
<hamo> yunfan_: 全平台
<hamo> iMadper: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1970871
<ubrl> hamo: ⇪ 超清 ，魅力研习社16期内衣攻略 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<hamo> iMadper: 真是赞
<iMadper> hamo: 赞!
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 你上班看这个...
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 听啊
<sennn> 好屌啊
<Josh4all> 一直以为IRC的聊天很严肃
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 闲啊, 我现在是PPT+DOC engineer
<Josh4all> 没想到也可以聊别的
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: ...
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: 应该可以
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: 我在下载，这货不支持断点续传
<gebjgd> Josh4all, 这里就没严肃过
<HuaLaiShi|China> hamo: QiongMangHuo: 这名字怎么样?
<QiongMangHuo> ....
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: http://www.bjjc.gov.cn/bjoweb/minfo/view.jsp?DMKID=281&XXBH=45471
<hamo> HuaLaiShi|China: 花来屎?
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 查看文章
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: "北京市政府等党政机关迁往通州对我们而言将是一个极大的挑战"
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 然后呢?
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 通州房壕是 -> HuaLaiShi|China
 * knownbad 捅 gebjgd 屁眼
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 不知道啊, 不知道市区的房子会不会跳涨...
 * QiongMangHuo 目基
<knownbad> gebjgd: 真不正经
<QiongMangHuo> HuaLaiShi|China: 拜通州房壕
<gebjgd> 9.@HKfighter：西方人在中国凤凰镇发现的十盒装火柴盒外的包装纸，歌颂老毛是人民心中的“红日”，英文翻译为“red fucker”。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老屁眼 捅屁眼？
<HuaLaiShi|China> QiongMangHuo: 评审.
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ok China => 拜通州房壕
<QiongMangHuo> ^k^: 你程序出错了.....
<hamo> ^k^: 你bug了啊
<HuaLaiShi|China> 哈哈哈
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我喜欢那火柴。
<QiongMangHuo> ^k^: 你这分词啊
<HuaLaiShi|China> QiongMangHuo: 这显然不是分词的问题.
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 那四环直管估计也是真的
<HuaLaiShi|China> QiongMangHuo: 显然整个程序也不需要分词
<knownbad> 但没抓卖家去劳改？
<QiongMangHuo> HuaLaiShi|China: 不是取": 拜"之前的一个词?
<QiongMangHuo> HuaLaiShi|China: 我猜它现在是这样的
<QiongMangHuo> HuaLaiShi|China: 说错了 取最后一个
<hamo> HuaLaiShi|China: 拜 通州房壕
<^k^> hamo: ok China => 拜 通州房壕
<hamo> 貌似拜要分开
<HuaLaiShi|China> hamo:  xxx: 拜xxx壕
<sennn> 我們玩個遊戲好不好?
<HuaLaiShi|China> hamo:  xxx: 拜 xxx壕
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 拜 霓虹股神 QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> "HuaLaiShi|China": 拜通州房壕
<hamo> ...
<HuaLaiShi|China> QiongMangHuo: 渣渣
<sennn> 大家?
<QiongMangHuo> 'HuaLaiShi|China': 拜通州房壕
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 拜通州房壕
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ok iMadper => 拜通州房壕
<sennn> 沒興趣?
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 中央特区不可能吧.... 中国的政治又不是美国那样的联邦
<hamo> ^k^: 渣渣
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 可以不动行政就可以了嘛
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 四环以里财政中央负责就可以了么
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 中央那么闲?
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 不是啊, 关键是控制了钱, 就能控制规划了
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 四环以里就可以由中央来折腾了
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 还是觉得不大可能
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 户籍也是个大事儿
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 户籍还是北京户籍啊
<iIlL10Oo> 是简单的 \w+ 匹配 nick
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 又没有新的行政规划
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 你说行政不分 财政分?
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 对, 但是也是个问题
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 北京市一下子穷了?
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 现有资产怎么分
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 至少北面四环外是有不少资产的
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 我觉得这样太乱了 还是别了吧
<T450s> QiongMangHuo: http://pic3.zhimg.com/f3c025b17297077bcdd7f6b5d22ea55a_b.jpg
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 现在四五环之间大多是绿地
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 估计北京管五环外
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 做中央四环的卫星城
<hamo> T450s:  http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6106a4f0jw1etge0guegzj20hs0hsq49.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 那首都更特殊了, 不好吧
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 你看北京四中心 政治、文化、科技创新、国际交往
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 四环太小
<hamo> QiongMangHuo:  政治, 文化, 国际交往放四环里就可以了
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 估计中央看中 正义路 那个大院子好久了
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 不知道那是啥, 住故宫算了
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 正义路就是现在北京四大班子的所在地
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: T450s 我的uber看来是解封无望了, 那该用什么?
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 百度地图
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 你咋就被封了？
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 开车导致乘客怀孕被投诉？
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 本来就是污蔑我多个uber账号, 用百度地图岂不做实了?
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 要注册么?
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 不用吧...
<gfxmode> 今天买了个单筒望远镜，日常用的
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 你刷单了？
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 土豪为了点钱不能这样啊
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 没有
<happyaron>  从来不在国内用uber的路过
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 勿封的一堆 不知道为啥
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 壕
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 不安全
<QiongMangHuo> http://www.zhihu.com/question/27444713
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪  Uber 怎么投诉？ - 用户体验 - 知乎
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你想多了
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: uber投诉很容易
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 容易个鬼 我发了几十封 回我几封 全是复制粘贴
<gfxmode> uber最近折扣不多了，前段时间好像一般6折的
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我都想法院起诉他了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 然后uber说其实在我朝还不存在
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: gaogaogao
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 我能告诉你发个ticket到收到退款不用1个小时吗
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 删掉人民优步，装Uber
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 御驾（上海）网络技术服务有限公司   上海市浦东新区花园石桥路66号东亚银行金融大厦15楼1545室    工商注册号 310115400289036
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 一个app
<freeflying> 这样所有投诉都转到美国区处理
<QiongMangHuo> 中国美国的support都找过, 一个说人话的没有
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 根本不用电话
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 各个地方都一堆人抱怨, 就你自己说服务好, 耸肩
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 你遇到的问题不是被封, 当然好说
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 到底为啥封你?
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 不知道, 回我一个policy, 说让我自己对照看
<QiongMangHuo> 简直艹
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 赞!
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 这个图适合你
<hamo> QiongMangHuo:  http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6106a4f0jw1etge0guegzj20hs0hsq49.jpg
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 你投诉啥问题啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 误封
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 新注册的吧
<T450s> QiongMangHuo: 你对司机做了啥?
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 注册有段时间, 用过三四次
<QiongMangHuo> T450s: 妈的那天简直艹 大半夜的把我扔路上 车打不着 uber被封, 快的分的司机说半小时后到
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 打出租车啊
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 半夜打不到...
 * QiongMangHuo afk
<T450s> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<hamo> T450s: 关键难道不是大半夜回家么?
<hamo> T450s: 是被人说小愤而离开酒店么?
<cherrot> hamo, 被仙人跳了？
<cherrot> hamo, 大半夜而且打不到车 看来去的不是酒店而是山野。。
<iIlL10Oo> 出租车成本高，所以半夜打不到。 uber+1
<T450s> hamo: 肯定仙人跳
<QiongMangHuo> 你们nnnnd
<wtm_iphone> ？
 * nyfair 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<nyfair> 不好玩，我那个dx12看图软件的设想已经有个鬼子先干了
<BuMangHuo> lol
<iIlL10Oo> 为啥不是 openGL
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 我的预想就是利用dx12的resouce binding来做纯显存的看图无缝切换，openGL没那功能
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<nyfair> 不占内存不占硬盘，超低系统开销，只要有块这两年出品的N卡就行
<iIlL10Oo> openGL这么弱啊
<nyfair> 其实还好，但是opengl的驱动超级坑
<nyfair> 而且opengl只做了渲染，directx基本是全套服务了
<nyfair> 从渲染到音乐处理到键盘鼠标操作
<nyfair> opengl这一代就别翻身了，看下一代vulcan吧
<nyfair> intel cpu自带的渣显卡我就不吐槽了，号称支持opengl4.5，其实一大半abi都不能用，最后只能搞opengl2.1
<nyfair> opengl2.1都是什么年代的东西了，directx8啊
<nyfair> intel还是号称给linux写显卡驱动最用心的那个
<nyfair> windows上哪怕hd2000，好歹还能用用dx11里的d3d10.0子集
<iIlL10Oo> 主要是用户群体少
<iIlL10Oo> linux下面游戏多了之后，就会重视了
<iIlL10Oo> android的游戏虽然多，都是小游戏，也不是原生的linux
<nyfair> 我觉得不是，除了linux/android，任地狱和索尼大法都是标准游戏机吧
<nyfair> 都是opengl啊
<iIlL10Oo> android的用户群体多，所以游戏也多
<nyfair> 但是没有重量级游戏
<iIlL10Oo> 如果linux可以兼容android的 可执行文件，就好了
<iIlL10Oo> 卢石传说有 android 版本了
<iIlL10Oo> 触摸游戏
<nyfair> 标准和实现其实是两码事
<nyfair> g婊的vp9很好，但是vp9编码器比10年前的rmvb还烂
<iIlL10Oo> 说明 openGL 不弱
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 为了轰走鳄鱼 : 为什么每次要不停地把手指捏得咋咋响。 为了轰走鳄鱼。 可这方圆2000公里内没有鳄鱼呀。 所以你就应该深信不疑,这是一种多么绝妙和有效的方法呀。
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 这么说吧，对于那种搞专业图形学的人来说，opengl和dx没什么区别，甚至比opengl与opengl es的区别还小。所以unreal crytek这类高端游戏引擎厂家弄出来的opengl backend和directx backend都不会相差太大
<nyfair> 但我们普通人可没那么闲
<nyfair> dx有opengl没有的功能，我们自己来写可能最后会差很多
<^k^> http://www.muzhiwan.com/category/24/new-4-0-1.html opengl大作？
<BuMangHuo> 壕们早
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 蛋蛋你去啥地了
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 啥?
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 半夜打不着出租车啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 那天欢乐谷附近吧, 但不是欢乐谷
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 那可是东四环啊
<freeflying> 打不到车？
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 嗯 打不到
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 你问问这里帝都的同学，看有人信步
<hamo> freeflying: 所以我们说他被仙人跳了
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我管信不信, c, 和我有半毛钱关系, 我没打到就是没打到
<BuMangHuo> 妈蛋，我把收快递的化名从改成了 刘能 今天快递哥的表情都不对啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 遇到仙人跳了？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 跳你妹
 * BuMangHuo 多亏没妹
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我那天是接人 干
<BuMangHuo> 躲过一跳
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 干你
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 所以说，憋忍了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 买车吧
<coned> .
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 没驾照 没资格 没运气
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 买车吧
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 驾照和牌不能在tor 上买么？
<BuMangHuo> hamo: 你肯定有路子
<hamo> BuMangHuo: 啥路子
<freeflying> 这点打雷了
<freeflying> 估计降落不了了
<freeflying> NND
<hamo> freeflying: 又飞深圳了? 还是飞回来了?
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 还在飞呢？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu 12.04 软件依赖的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471465 之前安装一个软件，提示需要libjpeg-turbo8-dev，然后就用apt-get安装了，结果软件没有安装上，倒是出了下面的问题了： The following packages have unmet dependencies: libjpeg-turbo8-dev: Depends: libjpeg-turbo8 (= 1
<gebjgd> knownbad, 见到松鼠了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 好羞涩
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 另有所用  :    "格林先生,我简直不明白。"医生不满地说:"你总请我给你开安眠药,可你怎么每天深夜还总是泡在酒吧里?""这你就不懂了,这药并不是给我服用的,而是为我妻子准备的。"  
<^k^> pity: 拜p姐
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求大神指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471466 #include<stdio.h> #include<stdlib.h> int main() { FILE *in, *out; char ch, infile[10], outfile[10]; printf("input the infile name:"); scanf("%s", infile); printf("input the outfile name:"); scanf("%s", outfile); if((in=fopen(infile, "rb")) == NULL) { printf("infile can
<^k^>  ─> not be open"); exit(0); } if((out=fopen(infile, "wb")) == NULL) { printf("outfile can not be open&quo
<jin7> 晕，用Linux mint17 cinnamnon 安装个okular看pdf，竟然说找不到插件
<jin7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11773374/
<jin7> 终端出错信息
<yy_> hello
<ubrl> yy_:点点点.  10:08
<yy_> ~.~
<yy_> d
<yy_> 你是？
<yy_> hellp
<yy_> hel[
<yy_> help
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 15.04安装VM11 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471467 VM11对15.04还不支持，现提供可用的安装方法，希望对大家有用 打开终端： 1. Code: sudo chmod +x  VMware-Workstation*11*.bundle 2. Code: ./VMware-Workstation*11*.bundle 关键部分，打补丁 3. 下载补丁文件，可能需要翻墙 Code: curl
<^k^>  ─> http://pastie.org/pastes/9934018/download -o /tmp/vmnet-3.19.patch 4. Code: <div class="codecontent&qu
<royaso>  /close
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 到家了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 面基完成
<knownbad> 开始你的夜生活了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 夜毛
<gebjgd> knownbad, 青涩的小光
<knownbad> 夜光套子？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老道的老屁眼
<alvin_rxg> ö.ö
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<knownbad> 去见德国基友?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你来？
<knownbad> 不是松鼠去面基吗？
<knownbad> 你全公司的基友啊？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 面毛
<knownbad> 是哦，德国人是毛多。
<knownbad> 万黑叢中一根肠。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆在家做饭么
<gebjgd> knownbad, 她天天在家干嘛啊
<knownbad> 她做饭啊。
<knownbad> 你老婆回去工作没？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 她还写论文呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 写了50页了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆做饭如何
<gebjgd> knownbad, 除了做饭就是在家待着？
<knownbad> 做手工艺品，她这方面有兴趣。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 能卖钱
<gebjgd> 收养一个算了
<knownbad> 是想卖。
<knownbad> 收养或许是个选择但得是她的决定。
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<archl> ..
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-26
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 论系统与用户群 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471468 我是学计算机的 (程序设计 系统管理 网络安全等) 因为学校要求 必须用linux作为主系统 linux本身就是个很完善的系统 有很多优点都是普通用户根本就没想到过的 现在有一个现象 用户喜欢争论各系统的安全性 任
<^k^> pity: 拜p姐
<archl> 现在姐都少活动了。。。
<pity> ^k^: 今天又变姐了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 院长,理发师与医生的笑话 : 王院长在主席台上讲话,见一某美眉乳峰高耸,一时走神稿子都念错了,别人提醒才回过神来,拍着自己的脑子说:"说到哪里了?你看我这奶…子!""
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 服务器返回JSON，网页有时无法接收到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471469 服务器返回 JSON，如下例，后面那个数字 9 表示的是页码，从 1 到 10000 都是存在数据的 curl -i http://localhost/data/9 HTTP/1.1 200 OK Content-Type: application/json;charset=UTF-8 Content-Length: 220 [{"id":11,"version":0
<^k^>  ─> ,"name":"my data"}] 用 curl 每次都能获取到这些数据，在浏览器（ubuntu 15.04默认源里最新版 fir …
<O0XX|Qio_> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒妹子壕
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜红帽大中华区首席kdump测试壕 ooOO_OOoo
<ooOO_OOoo> ^k^: 你怎么也卖萌了.
<cherrot> O0XX|Qio_, 组织很欣赏你
<kernel_panic> ^k^, biu
<iMadper> imadper_, å¼±
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo, 老股神带带我
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo, 买哪支
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 000001
<wangli> iMadper, 早
<iMadper> wangli, 早
<Niac> 亏死了
<Niac> 楼市完了 股市完了 还有什么地方可以去
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 糊糊
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 不高兴
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 说出来让大家开心一下啊
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 说出来你也不开心
 * QiongMangHuo 饿
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • proftpd 问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471470 debain7 安装了proftpd 总是不成功,端口改成1021，本地测试只能用系统账号（/bin/sh）登录，nologin账户都无法登录，提示530 proftpd -n -d9 如下错误: RELINQUISH PRIVS at inet.c:391 Debian7 proftpd[27063] Debian7: Failed binding to
<^k^>  ─> ::, port 1021: Address already in use Debian7 proftpd[27063] Debian7: Check the ServerType directive to ensure you ar …
<QiongMan1Huo> QiongMangHuo: 来杯咖啡不?
<QiongMangHuo> QiongMan1Huo: .
<QiongMan1Huo> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽 股市咋又这样了?
<QiongMangHuo> QiongMan1Huo:  股神你最近没关注啊?
<^k^> hamo: 拜心宽体胖侠
<hamo> ....
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 昨天下午和今天上午没看, 结果十五个点就没了
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 不开心啊
<hamo> QiongMangHuo:拜股神啊
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 毛线, 不开心啊
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 威胁uber总部要起诉, 然后就给我unban了.....
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: ...
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 赞
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 早啊 hamo iMadper freeflying happyaron cherrot
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 乖
<BuMangHuo> 我厂又跌停
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 蔬菜的生存心得等风言趣语 : 姜:象棋俺不会,照样"姜"你军。
<Niac> BuMangHuo: 哪个厂
<vipzrx> 请教一个问题
<vipzrx> 我的电脑要换成ssd硬盘，现在要重装linux系统。现在的linux上有很多 ssh的privaty key
<BuMangHuo> vipzrx: 备份出去不就得
<vipzrx> 请问，这些key 我只是简单的备份，恢复下就可以了吗
<vipzrx> 就是考出去，考进来
<BuMangHuo> 基本上是的
<BuMangHuo> 不过拷贝到 FAT32 之类的 U 盘上的话，权限会变
<BuMangHuo> 打个包拷
<vipzrx> 你能确定一下吗？ 我给了SBP厂商一个pub key ，从他们的repo那里下源码。要是这样考出去考回来不能用了，就麻烦了
<vipzrx> BSP
<BuMangHuo> 为啥不能
<BuMangHuo> 不过你说有很多， 拷错了拷漏了。。。。 就不知道咋办
<vipzrx> 整个.ssh目录考出去呢？
<BuMangHuo> vipzrx: 这样， 你先拷到别的系统上，试试不就得
<BuMangHuo> vipzrx: 或者拷到虚拟机之类的？
<vipzrx> 你说的打包是这样吗？  tar -pc -f ssh.tar ~/.ssh/
<kandu> vipzrx: 不要漏了 .ssh/config 应该没问题。简单的拷贝会影响权限，得自己再 chmod go-rwx 下。
 * nyfair 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<nyfair> 麻蛋，日文win10的默认字体好丑
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: hunt_O 大盘好神奇...
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 踩踏太严重了
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 哎...
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 感觉是爆仓太多了
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 关键是, 金三胖还没启动...牛市就结束了
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 杠杆市就是这样, 下跌多点就必然踩踏
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 我也是以为最后一拨金三胖啊... 所以出去2/3, 剩下1/3全仓金三胖
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 貌似抄底盘进入了...
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 逃顶只成功一半
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 再跌跌我就入etf了
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 哪有 大盘一直向下
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 哪有啥抄底盘
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 你看
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 杠杆市真是危险
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 大盘涨了0.1%也算抄底盘/
<QiongMangHuo> ?
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 你看嘛
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 手头上有红的么？
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 我在看啊...
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 没有啊
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 我手里只有一支
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 第一次回踩低点是4099
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 估计是保住了
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 杠杆市下去的快, 而且爆仓一堆的话也上不来了就...
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 你全仓?
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 我全仓房子了
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 羡慕...
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 就点零花钱在股市
<Niac> 还准备赚了买水果的 结果赔了粮食
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 你得这么想, 股房杠杆, 股跌了, 房就起来了
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 不一定!!! 我没资格买房!!! 不要跟我面前炫耀!!!
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: ...
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 抄底的果然进去了
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 大多小散也就二三十万, 不影响房市我觉得
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 今天只要手头上有没跌停的，就是股神了
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 全仓跌停哦~
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 这个, 其实...大多小散也不在北上广...
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 也是
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 北上广的都是大户
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 别介...
<QiongMangHuo> h
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 希望赔死他们买不起房.....
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 中车那个还真是有点惨。。。
 * QiongMangHuo 赞自己的心态
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 就看党国能不能找个新的路子给股市出来的钱了
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 有新路子, 就不进房了
<hunt_O> hamo: 党国可以税你
<hamo> hunt_O: 人头税?
<hunt_O> hamo: 财产税怎么样
<hamo> hunt_O: 利息税在收啊
<hamo> hunt_O: 不能存款也收税吧?
<hunt_O> hamo: 有过不能？
<hamo> hunt_O: 存款收税? 那就是明抢了...
<smais> 请问怎么隐藏ip呢
<cherrot> 组里好不容易招个漂亮妹子 结果今天就请假去拍婚纱照了
<hamo> cherrot: 斩之
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 斩之
<hunt_O> cherrot: 婚纱照而已
<nyfair> cherrot: 人妻属性有啥不好么
<hunt_O> nyfair: 老斯基
<nyfair> cherrot: NTR棒棒哒
<neotorare> 蛤蛤
<NeToraRe> 尼玛，这种坑爹名字都是注册过的？
<NeToRi> 尼玛，这个也注册过？
<NeToRi> You have 30 seconds to identify to your nickname before it is changed.
<NeToRi> fxxk
<NiuTouRen> NeToRi: 看我的
<Ne_To_Rare> 蛤蛤
<Ne_To_Rare> 什么鬼
<cherrot> 这么说来好有道理的样子呢！
<Ne_To_Rare> cherrot: 快去ntr
<Ne_To_Rare> cherrot: 把他老公月工了
 * QiongMangHuo 相对于一个月之前我清掉2/3仓位的时候, 本金依然安全, 利润回吐了6% cc hunt_O hamo 
<Ne_To_Rare> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 股神!
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 拜股神
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 吐了一半利润应该
<Ne_To_Rare> hamo: 你们猜蛋壕的6%是什么概念？
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 70%掉到40%的样子 sigh
<jiero> QiongMangHuo,  ...
<cherrot> Ne_To_Rare, 股神的基数不可道也
<jiero> cherrot,  ...
 * QiongMangHuo 相对于最高点, 利润回吐了15%......
<Ne_To_Rare> QiongMangHuo: 包养我
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 跑的心理点位在4000，过了就不回头了
<jiero> QiongMangHuo,  我穷人 连股票都买不起 -
<jiero> hunt_O, 你还没跑？
<cherrot> jiero, 壕别闹
<QiongMangHuo> Ne_To_Rare: 包养我!
<hunt_O> jiero: 还没到该跑的时候啊
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 包养我！
<hunt_O> Ne_To_Rare: 包养我，我比蛋蛋帅
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> hunt_O, 额。反正我基金早跑了。。。
<cherrot> Ne_To_Rare, 包养我，我比胡叔帅
<hunt_O> cherrot: 你说出这句话的时候你自己也信了么？
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 我司某个老司机, 最多时赚10%.. 现在0%....
<cherrot> hunt_O, 那当然 就是这么自信
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 4月份入场都没这么差吧
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 他去年入场的
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 重仓中车了
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 没有
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 他就是各种神操作
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 不过今天有个安慰奖，黄金跌下去了
 * cherrot 安静的围观中产壕们的对话
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 做空黄金的大鳄!!
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 下次他操作什么透露一下，反向应该就对了
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 他已经清仓了
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 白忙活一年
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 意思是我要满仓进去来了
<hamo> hunt_O: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 我还是悲观了点，打开一看还剩45%
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 赶紧买澳元，然后过7天内涨了就卖掉。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 玩杠杆，100倍就行
<jiero> QiongMangHuo 赔死了 就象我一样 ， 得到全额赔偿。
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 赞美
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 哦没有，还是40%，确实比高点掉了一半
<jiero> hunt_O, 。。。你真的有认为还会高？
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 赚7000万变赚4000万?
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 没有的。我觉得 hunt_O 只是从赚 70万变赚 40万了。
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 我看看换成哪个国家货币能达到这个数字
<jiero> hunt_O,  津巴布韦币
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 卢布
<jiero> 100万亿面额津巴布韦币热卖 花8元
<hunt_O> 1:10000的币值是哪个
<jiero> 亿万富翁
<jiero> hunt_O, 你当面扯谎啊。壕。怎么能才赚7000。能
<hunt_O> jiero: 40块来5张
<jiero> hunt_O, 找新闻区呀
<jiero> hunt_O, 孩子。明天去户外烧烤，烤什么带什么酱？
<hunt_O> jiero: 烧烤酱
<jiero> hunt_O, 不好啊。味道太单一了。
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 黄金操作好像刚好一年，50%
<jiero> hunt_O, 那个东西我很腻味
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 卧槽, 牛X
<hunt_O> jiero: 千岛酱好不好
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 包养我!
<jiero> hunt_O QiongMangHuo 你们的 50% 是什么啊？
<hunt_O> QiongMangHuo: 那是因为投入少，才敢这么玩
<jiero> hunt_O, QiongMangHuo 买基金都不止50%吧。。。
 * QiongMangHuo afk
 * jiero 投入资金少的时候 7000得到 2000。投入资金多了以后市场就开始刷。。。就没了。。。
<jiero> 没收入
<archl> 双向才好玩
<Ne_To_Rare> 什么玩意？
<Ne_To_Rare> 双向插头？
<archl> Ne_To_Rare,  买涨买跌
<archl> Ne_To_Rare, lol
<archl> 投机倒把
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: hunt_O http://xqimg.imedao.com/14e2ec4a6e74cf3fde6e6c8c.jpeg
<hunt_O> hamo: 等降准吧
<hamo> hunt_O: 人心散了...
<hamo> hunt_O: 而且shibor那么低, 没必要啊
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: ...
<QiongMangHuo> hunt_O: 降准也没用
<Ne_To_Rare> http://anohito.tw/poi/
<ubrl> Ne_To_Rare: ⇪ Pooooooooooooooooooooooi
<QiongMangHuo> poi....
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: poi是啥?
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 舰娘
<Ne_To_Rare> 欠雪poi
<Ne_To_Rare> 夕立改2poi
<vipzrx> 请教一个问题
<vipzrx> 我之前注册了一个免费域名，在浏览器中一直打不开
<vipzrx> 但是可以ping通
<vipzrx> $ ping vipzrx.eu.org
<vipzrx> PING vipzrx.eu.org (88.181.2.196) 56(84) bytes of data.
<vipzrx> 64 bytes from bob75-9-88-181-2-196.fbx.proxad.net (88.181.2.196): icmp_seq=1 ttl=48 time=262 ms
<vipzrx>  
<vipzrx> 这个域名现在还在吗
<nyfair> 大盘跌停poi
<gfxmode> 写行代码压压惊
<vipzrx> 2000多股跌停
<archl> 话说股市应该跌到哪个点？
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/334291
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<ubrl> hamo: ⇪ 奇葩物：Mortar Investments 东欧军车全场特价 T-72低至$50097不包邮_Mortar Investments_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: ...
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 没有摇号资格
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 没事, 警察不敢罚
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<AirSwimmer> 大家知道哪里可以狂下载 打包下载音乐的吗？？？
<AirSwimmer> mp3
<AirSwimmer> 提供下载的
<gfxmode> AirSwimmer: 我用的百度云 但先要找到那个人的分享
<AirSwimmer> gtxmode  嗯。百度云好多。你在linux下怎么下载百度云的？
<gfxmode> AirSwimmer: bcloud
<AirSwimmer> gfxmode: okay. 但是要是在linux console里面呢？
<AirSwimmer> 没有GUI
<gfxmode> AirSwimmer: 我找找，royles写过cli的
<gfxmode> AirSwimmer: https://github.com/roylez/yuncli
<ubrl> ⇪ f: roylez/yuncli · GitHub
<AirSwimmer> gfxmode: okay . thanks :) 我去看看
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何在linux通过packetix vpn来实现adsl拨号？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471474 同样的帐号资源在windows可以拨号成功，但是在ubuntu上可以连接上vpn，但是就是拨号不成功，通过ubuntu自带的图形界面，pppoeconf ，rp-pppoe三种拨号软件都试了，都不行，是
<^k^>  ─> 不是packetix就不支持linux的拨号啊？谢谢谢谢了！ zz: lcj1992 — 2015-06-26 16:37
<AirSwimmer> 用现成的命令行不可以吗？ https://github.com/houtianze/bypy 我觉得还米有遵从最减设计。就是上传，下载功能。虽然云同步有很多富功能。但是，不需要把帮助文档写的这么不把最简单的功能突出。
<ubrl> ⇪ f: houtianze/bypy · GitHub
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 周末面基一定要有你哈
<AirSwimmer> http://so.baiduyun.me/  这个地方可以获取百度云的资源 gfxmode
<ubrl> AirSwimmer: ⇪ 百度网盘搜索引擎
<hamo> BuMangHuo: 周末面基一定要有你哈
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 周末面基一定要有你哈
<AirSwimmer> gfxmode:  我乐命令行的。。速度超快。比任何的 bypy, yuncli 都快。开了100个线程。
<gfxmode> AirSwimmer: 嗯，你牛逼。
<AirSwimmer> 正在开一百线程狂下。。。
<AirSwimmer> 开100个线程。百度云限制为10MB 的口了，我的是1GB的口。。
<gfxmode> AirSwimmer: 办公网络还是机房？
<AirSwimmer> gfxmode: 机房。。自己用的是100MB的。应该也是秒下。
<AirSwimmer> 1000GB 流量够用吗？
<AirSwimmer> 一般说的都是出口流量
<nyfair> 别闹，谁来写个能够不限速的度婊云客户端
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 什么服务我们都提供 : "哥,需要按摩么?" "不需要。" "我们服务很周到的,小妹妹都很漂亮的。" "不需要。" "几个小妹妹都是大学生的,而且价格很公道的。" "哦?大学生正好,不知道你们提供什么? " "什么服务我们都提供的,您需要什么服务呢? " "我这有道高数题做不出来
<^k^>  ─> ,你们谁来帮我做一下。"
<kandu> AirSwimmer: 要买100个ip,然后把任务分配到100个ip上。这样就行啦
<AirSwimmer> kandu:  不用买，朋友们的我用下就好了。哈哈
<yunfan_> 主席呢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 重男轻女 : 有时夫妻老想生个儿子,在生第二个女儿时,便把她取名"招弟"。第二年又生下一个女儿,便取名"再招"。第三年生的仍是个女儿,仍不死心,取名"又招"。第四年还是生个女儿．他俩只好认输了,只得将这个最小的女儿取名为"绝招"。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 新人求助 14.04LTS 没有.bash_profile吗？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471475 如题，那么是.profile代替了它？ 配置path是在.profile吗？如何配置？请指教！ zz: cityu — 2015-06-26 20:36
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • ubuntu闪讯上网方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471477 浙江闪讯用户，求教闪讯上网。最好不要虚拟机方式 zz: Allenlogo — 2015-06-26 21:49
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刚到家
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 夏日party上看到一个德国同事长的好像袁泉
<alvin_rxg> ö.ö 东欧后裔？
<gebjgd> 案例
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 感觉很像
<alvin_rxg> “感觉”很像还是“外貌”很像？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 感觉她们是远亲
<alvin_rxg> 那肯定是了，500年前的远亲
<gebjgd> 不不
<alvin_rxg> 那怎么？500年前不是元朝在欧洲留下了好多后裔么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我怎么感觉unity做的确实挺好看的。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥意思
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我感觉ubuntu的设计相当不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 审美
<alvin_rxg> 哦……那为啥都跑了呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 跑什么
<alvin_rxg> 好多人都不用 unity呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, systray垃圾  和 kde5一样
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃……它那个新设计的东西啊……好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看来我的口味有变化
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu grub安装失败、无法安装，重装及引导修复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471478 版本 ubuntu server 14。04 amd 64. （14。04 15。04多个版本的文本安装模式也出现此类问题，原因不明） 表现，安装到grub时，出现安装错误。选择lilo方式，也是安装错误。最终只能选
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-27
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4WFI2r6KIXwiMAACpL6BupZcAALrKAJ1P48AAKlH237.jpg 好拉风的美少女萝卜哟
<Niac> 好 蛋疼啊  还是没忍住旷班了
<Niac> 当一个人犯2 思考人生的时候 他还能做什么呢
<GODDOG> 又是一个无聊的周末
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 大有进步 : "我们女儿练嗓子大有进步。"肖克太太对朋友说。"是音色提高了吗?""我说的主要是音量。以前只有这一层楼的人来告状,现在附近几幢楼的住户都来诉苦了。"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • wubi装好了ubuntu14.04，鼠标延迟严重 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471479 笔记本是微星ge60 1022，不管是微星送的鼠标还是自己的雷蛇鼠标，移动的时候明显延迟非常厉害，不是鼠标指针速度的问题这个试过了，就是反应慢的问题。想求教一下各位前辈，这是不
<^k^>  ─> 是驱动的原因所致？网上好像有个外国人写了雷蛇在linux下的驱动，可以调节DPI什么的， …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，虚拟机装了很多次都没成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471481 在vmware里装了一天都没装好，刚上来不知道选择断网，结果进行到下载文件那里就一直在那里停着，搞了好几次，才知道把网络断掉 正常装完后，提示重启，结果重启后，那个背景图
<^k^>  ─> 闪过之后，就一直黑屏了 另外，下载的桌面版本ISO为何比普通光盘的容量大一点？标准70 …
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
 * archl 拜壕们
<^k^> archl: ok ACTION => 拜壕们
<archl> 。。。
<archl> !action
<archl> ok ？
<sanderson_> 居然有中文频道
<gebjgd> sanderson_, 有了好几年了
<sanderson_> ......
<sanderson_> 今天才知道irc的……
<sanderson_> 和别人玩游戏，有个人让我上IRC，我才知道有这个神器
<sanderson_> 还有什么中文频道
<gebjgd> sanderson_, 闭塞
<sennn> 大家好啊
<ubrl> sennn:点点点.  02:33
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 紧身胸衣 : 小美穿了一款紧身胸衣,在我面前走来走去。我知道怎么回事,我故意不理她。终于她忍不做了,说:"好看吗?" 我说:"好看。" "喜欢吗?" "不喜欢。" "什么?"小美柳眉倒竖。 "脱起来很麻烦！ "
<^k^> iMadper: 拜通州房壕
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04.5无法安装uuid-dev http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471482 hhi@hhi-ubuntu12:~$sudo apt-get install uuid-dev 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... hh完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因
<^k^>  ─> 为系统无法达到您要求的状态造成的。该版本中可能会有一些您需要的软件 包尚未被创 …
<gfxmode> CentOS的启动盘好像比较难制作，同事刻了4、5张DVD了，都启动不了。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 每次切换输入法的时候打开Dash，设置的快捷键是Super+空格 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471487 重装了一次Ubuntu，然后改Fcitx的切换输入法的快捷键，改成了Super+空格……然后就发现这样了…… 每次按Super+空格切换输入法的时候，如果按的快了松开键盘按
<^k^>  ─> 键的时候会自动弹出来Dash，输入法倒是切了，但是每次都得关Dash真是蛋疼无比……慢慢 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】主板不支持uefi 安装ubuntu15.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471488 笔记本主板不支持uefi，每次u盘引导之后启动安装程序都是以uefi方式启动的，装完不能进入系统，硬盘是固态硬盘，鼓捣了两整天没找到正确的安装方法，明天就要用了，十分着急，
<^k^>  ─> 希望大神们能帮帮忙。 zz: shf4715 — 2015-06-27 17:54
<iMadper> gfxmode: 没这回事...
<iMadper> gfxmode: 我以前在redhat当测试, 一天dd好几个u盘出来的时候都有... 没出过问题...
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<iLucky> 有没有像chrome下motivation之类的可以显示年龄的桌面插件？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • [求助]安装META桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471490 操作系统：ubuntu 15.04 项目：https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta 但是我却不知道如何去安装。哪位大神指点一下。 zz: szyzln — 2015-06-27 19:07
<^k^> pity: 拜p姐
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sbyIbqG5AADYnMMd5AMAALrVgLuWaIAANi0047.jpg 这帮损友,醉酒后给恶搞成这样了
<gfxmode___> iMadper: 嗯 估计是写入ISO文件的方式不对 让他试试CentOS的U盘启动盘了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 减肥"妙诀"   :   柯林斯太太向她的女友罗杰斯太太大叹苦经:"我们结婚没多久,我发觉他的脾气太环,整天破口大骂,气得我已经瘦了四磅了。"罗杰斯太太:"这种男人不可理喻,干脆同他离婚算了。"柯林斯太太:"我也是这样打算的,等我减肥到一百磅时,就和他办离婚手
<^k^>  ─> 续。"
<kotomi> 啊哈，用手机连上了
<kandu> duyue, gfxmode, happyaron, lainme, yunfan_: 早~
<kotomi> ~
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-28
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • glibc交叉编译失败：ld-linux-armhf.so.3: cannot execute binary file http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471491 本人编译armhf平台上的glibc(2.21)时遇到以下问题： 使用 dpkg-buildpackage -aarmhf -b -us -uc -d 编译&打包时，configure正常，编译一段时间后出现 Code: make[1]: Entering directory
<^k^>  ─> '/home/user/glibc/glibc-2.21/build-tree/armhf-libc' /usr/bin/make -r PARALLELMFLAGS="" -C /home/user/glibc/glibc-2.21 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 小bai问下关于sed的问题，求帮忙看下，谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471492 想将下面的所有$1分别替换成$1,$2,$3,#4.... echo "Parameter #1: $1" echo "Parameter #1: $1" echo "Parameter #1: $1" echo "Parameter #1: $1" echo "Parameter #1: $1" echo "Parameter #1: $1" echo "Parameter #1: $1" echo "Parameter #1
<^k^>  ─> : $1" echo "Parameter #1: $1" echo "Parameter #1: $1" 求指点 zz: wpw1200wpw — 2015-06-28 8:15
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 至要玩基于source2引擎的新dota2同学 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471493 nvidia双显卡用户请 ！！！！！务必使用nvidia346驱动!!!!!! 强烈建议是用ubuntu15.04，附加驱动已经包含346，双击安装即可。 低于346驱动的。比如是用331的，游戏将没有装备和技能图标。
<^k^>  ─> ---- 尽情享受吧。。。非DX封装，纯粹的OpenGL source2引擎。。。 实测比souce1引擎的dota2快了 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 新来的女秘书 : 某领导叫新来的女秘书写一份报告。 女秘书写好后递给领导。 领导举起公文说:你这个嘛,上面还可以,中间两点也比较突出,就是下面有个漏洞,日后再说。 
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 吃了午饭一声吼啊，该上线时就上线，扯扯水淡睡觉觉啊
<Freebuilder> 吃了午饭一声吼啊，该上线时就上线，扯扯淡淡睡觉觉啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 大惑不解 : 一位法官带着他的儿子到巴黎剧场去听音乐会,一位女高音歌正唱着一首抒情奔放的歌曲。"爸爸,为什么那个男人要用他的棍子吓唬那个女人呢?""不是吓唬,他是乐队的指挥。""既然不是吓唬,那为什么她叫得这么响呢?"
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04.1怎么升级到14.04.2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471494 14.04.1怎么升级到14.04.2 ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？ zz: hanis_ghost — 2015-06-28 12:44
<luobo> shui yong deiban
<luobo> bangmang kan xia zhe ge wen ti
<alvin_rxg> luobo: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *`{KJ?(<f*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<luobo> http://p2.lxd.cc/uploads/2015/06/2015_06_28 13:19:30 的屏幕截图.png
<ubrl> luobo: ⇪ 取标题 404 Not Found
<luobo> iMadper: http://p2.lxd.cc/uploads/2015/06/2015_06_28 13:19:30 的屏幕截图.png
<Freebuilder> haha
<gebjgd> luobo, first debian, second, 你的输入法都搞不定
<Freebuilder> 这还有警告
<luobo> gebjgd: wo zhe sourcelist you wen ti
<luobo> gebjgd: shu ru fa zhuangbushang
<alvin_rxg> luobo: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5. reset in 300 sec.
<gebjgd> luobo, 换源列表
<luobo> gebjgd: na shi bu xing de
<alvin_rxg> luobo: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5. reset in 300 sec.
<luobo> gebjgd: huan le hao duo ge le
<alvin_rxg> luobo: [自動] 第 3 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 3/5. reset in 300 sec.
<gebjgd> luobo, 问你的裆去
<luobo> netselect-apt
<Freebuilder> Using english ru he?
<Freebuilder> Sorry, I not dong english.
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 你没开玩笑  你不会英语？
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 不懂英语不正常吗？
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 太不正常了
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 这年头不会英语的人基本上都快70了
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 完了，我快入土了
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 这年头不会英语还能生活？
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 我已升仙
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 大仙你好  为几位老天天打通了任督二脉了？
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 大仙你好  为几个老太太打通了任督二脉了？
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 一切随缘，通不通要靠个人自己修炼，不是靠别人帮忙打通
<Freebuilder> 妻摆15桌酒席感谢老公出轨
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最反感这类人 : 我最反感我给别人发信息半天不回,但是却在微博、QQ上发现他刚刚更新的新鲜事。
<^k^> pity: 拜p姐
<gfxmode___> kandu: 嗯早  我周末挂机呢 收信息不及时
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 抱 怨 :      妻子拿着一叠帐单向丈夫抱怨:"都怪你月初大吃大喝,现在没钱了！这房租、水费、电费、煤气费怎么付?"    "都怪我不好,我的毛病是有钱就要花。"丈夫作一番检讨,见妻子消了一点气,又补充一句,"而你的毛病是:没有钱也要花。" 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话小小的,笑果冷冷的 : 某天就寝熄灯后,某同学心血来潮,站在寝室中间唱歌:"你说你,想要搞,偏偏不带安全套,现在好,怀上了,生下孩子你要不要。。。。。"
<luobo> ^k^: hello
<hoxily`> kandu: 晚上好。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 跪求！！！求助！！！！14.04 显示不清 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471497 本人新手，新装的系统，ubuntu14.04，可是一直显示不清（具体情况请看附件），开始以为是分辨率问题，可是我改成1920*1080分辨率依然非常模糊。。根本不能看清终端。。 有没有大
<kandu> hoxily: ^_^
<mao> 大家好啊
<ubrl> mao:点点点.  08:11
<mao> 啊呵呵
<GODDOG> .
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • USB network card installing problem http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471498 I try to install the drive of the usb network card, the following is log file(/var/lib/dkms/rtl8188eu/0+git20130406/build/make/log), the operating system is debian8.1. chinese is ok. I do not install the input method yet. Can anybody help me? DKMS make.log
<^k^>  ─> for rtl8188eu-0+git20130406 for kernel 3.16.0-4-amd64 (x86_64) Sun Jun 28 20:45:28 CST 2015 make ARCH=x86_64 CROSS_CO …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，ubuntu14.04 u盘启动没反应，光驱没反应，easyBCD没反应。帮我分析下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471500 求助，ubuntu14.04 u盘启动没反应，光驱没反应，easyBCD没反应。帮我分析下 硬盘是2块 SSD120G+1T 原有系统WIN7安装方式 BIOS+MBR BIOS设置： 1.仅通过传统BI
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • C程序stdin遇到Ctrl+C就会清空缓冲区?有什么参考资料? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471503 最新标题:C程序stdin遇到Ctrl+C就会清空缓冲区?有什么参考资料? 平台是Lubuntu中的lxterminal 程序中用system函数调用了一个程序,然后Ctrl+C终止被调用的程序,同时程序stdin缓
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-27
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/07/Cg-4WFI2nGyIKvx5AAA56TbVeOgAALq5wId-gYAADoB686.jpg 哪里不会"点"那里
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 哭与笑 :      小孩哭着来找妈妈。    "怎么了,孩子?"    "爸爸不小心,鎯头砸着他自己的手指头儿了。"    "你哭什么?"    "因为我刚才笑了……"
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 用kvm建立的Mac OS X 客户机有没有guest tool之类的东西  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479064 我在spice官网上找到了windows和Linux 客户机的guest tool,但是没发现Mac OS X 的 zz: sincos2007 — 2016-06-27 12:40
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • man on the side attack？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479065 http://www.freebuf.com/articles/web/85129.html ubuntu怎样防御man on the side attack攻击？ zz: forumsl — 2016-06-27 13:03
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04升级为Ubuntu16.04的过程中出现错误，重启后系统不能正常启动，不能进入终端  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479066 zz: timeytime — 2016-06-27 14:08
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 小米机有谁有刷机包  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479067 小米机有谁有刷机包 zz: suntangtest — 2016-06-27 14:23
<GODDOG> 时隔多日我又回来了。。。
<sulit> 我胡汉三又回来了
<sulit> 全民夺宝是一种什么模式？
<GODDOG> 是一种淘宝模式
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜帅哥
<O0XX|Qiong> ^k^: guai
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 不能更新软件源  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479069 当键入 sudo apt-get install -f，它出现以下情况： 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系： wine-staging : 依赖: wine-staging-i386 (= 1.9.13~ubuntu16.04.1) 但无法安装它 wine1.6 : 依赖: wine1.6-i386 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14) 推荐: fonts-dro
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2ptKIJZG-AABvNmArzGoAALrOAClxDsAAG9O076.jpg 我一女性朋友的爆强的QQ签名
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 因在ubuntu的试用系统中自动关机无法安装系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479075 我在windows10下安装ubuntu16.04，用软碟通制作了U盘启动盘，重启电脑成功进入ubuntu试用系统准备安装。可是，在分区的时候，电脑的风扇突然开始狂转， 不一会，电脑便自动
<^k^>  ─> 关机。试过几个U盘，现象依旧。换过几个U盘启动盘制作工具，问题依旧。用同样的方法 …
<Laing> ^k^: 把windows10的quickboot关了，进入bios把uefi改成传统的mbr
<Laing> ^k^: 一般都是这些问题
<Laing> =.=
<onlylove> Laing: 请不要给BOT回复，他只是从论坛抓帖子
<Kves> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请问下我网站打开怎么显示阿帕奇的默认呢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479076 是这样的 我搭建的是nginx一件包 系统 cenos 6 网站 www.yichenvpn.tk ip是 23.88.3.45 网站打开为什么是ubuntu呢阿帕奇默认界面 Ubuntu Logo Apache2 Ubuntu Default Page It works! This is the default we
<Kves>  ─> lcome page used to test the correct operation of the Apache2 server after installation on Ubuntu systems. It is based …
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 请问下我网站打开怎么显示阿帕奇的默认呢 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: jnh326zdsd
<Laing> ^k^是BOT？天啊，人与人基本的信任呢？ T_T
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请教无线网卡的问题?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479078 我是用vm装的ubuntu14.40 电脑上已经插上了USB无线网卡,为什么虚拟机里认不到呢. iwconfig 显示NO无线. zz: sokudiy — 2016-06-27 22:02
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu登录界面密码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479079 请教一下，怎样才能设置ubuntu系统登录界面必需输入密码才能登录，我之前添加的一个账户，以前的那个开机不显示左侧图标 zz: yinlulu — 2016-06-27 23:36
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-28
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • BUG提交  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479081 影响范围:所有安装双系统的笔记本电脑 BUG说明：将笔记本插上耳机后，从WINDOWS热启动切换到UBUNTU，耳机没有声音，必须要把电脑关机，等待十秒以上，再开机耳机才会有声音。 zz: 九天星 — 2016-06-28 9:50
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.04 • ubuntu16.04出现了很多错误报告  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479082 我是不是应该重装一下？ zz: cocolee — 2016-06-28 10:11
<GODDOG> 哎 发现很多主题的频道都没人说话。。。
<GODDOG> 好吧 似乎这个频道也降温了
<PearsonOnMars> 大巴哈马紧身裤子
<PearsonOnMars> 大巴哈马紧身裤子
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • thinkpad T460 安装unbuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479085 ThinkPad T460安装unbuntu容易么？硬件支持方面怎么样？ zz: 我就叫这个 — 2016-06-28 15:06
<Unlock> hello
<ubrl> Unlock:点点点.  16:36
<Unlock> 好久没来了、机器人还在啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 什么时态 : 英语女教师问学生:"当我说'我很漂亮'的时候,是什么时态?" 学生们回答:"过去时,老师。"
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 无法定位软件包 python-PyGreSQL  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479087 安装python-PyGreSQL时候出现：无法定位软件包 python-PyGreSQL，更新和换源还是无法解决，求大神指点，感谢，用的是Ubuntu Kylin16.04版本。 zz: kerrysu — 2016-06-28 17:41
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • a start job is running for daily apt activities  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479088 这个真烦啊 还有能进lxde桌面,不能进lubuntu桌面，是什么回事 zz: tor — 2016-06-28 19:56
<flashlab> 请问装完debian8启动完界面非常模糊是怎么回事？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 【求助】双系统安装Ubuntu无法识别win7旗舰版的分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479089 苹果电脑 zz: Ann123 — 2016-06-28 20:32
<alexxey> flashlab, 怎么个模糊法
<flashlab> 完全看不清
<flashlab> 包括图片和文字@alexxey
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • twisted框架服务器给指定socket客户端发送消息  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479090 如何在twisted框架服务器给指定的socket客户端发送消息？求大神指点！！！ zz: kerrysu — 2016-06-28 20:50
<gebjgd> flashlab, 无图无真相
 * lmxs 
<^k^> lainme: 拜才女
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • ln -s 建立链接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479094 在文件夹 /home/ubuntu/escript 可以执行 ./run-escript 我想建立链接如下： sudo ln -s /home/ubuntu/escript/ ./run-escript /usr/bin/run-escript 为什么不能成功？ 谢谢！ zz: chqsswm — 2016-06-29 1:17
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-29
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • Ubuntu 16 怎么加域？ 已经不能用likewise-open了好像  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479095 有谁能帮忙？ zz: zhouhd837 — 2016-06-29 9:46
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • Ubuntu 16 怎么加域？ 已经不能用likewise-open了好像  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479096 有谁能帮忙？ zz: zhouhd837 — 2016-06-29 9:46
<nyfair> ubuntucn这个小白集散地，我现在越看我签名越觉得自己有远见
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/06/08/Cg-4WVJWG5eIWhKCABj29DYqprUAAMZCwHoaqUAGPcM025.gif 你藏了什么东西
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab113.21 #1 SMP Wed Mar 23 11:05:25 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 漏水否 : 有一个男人和自己的老婆去看画展,那男人站在一幅浴女图前就不动了,还从口袋里拿出了放大镜看。 "老不死的！你还要用放大镜看啊！你难道要等到那水干了再走吗?" "不是啊！我是在看那盆是不是漏水！ "
<yancy> 有人
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请教Ubuntu could not write bytes broken pipe问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479109 各位大虾好，本人是Ubuntu的新人，因工作关系需要安装一个Ubuntu的编译环境。但是目前遇到了一个问题，想请教下各位，具体如下： 前期的一些安装步骤已经完成，装的是WIN7+UB
<Niac> 困成狗
<IsoaSFlus> 写代码OrZ
<IsoaSFlus> 有懂安卓的吗
<IsoaSFlus> 有没有大佬知道怎么调toolbar上item的大小?
<IsoaSFlus> 万分感谢
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 盘点美国总统都戴什么表组图 最最集中营 电影  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479112 盘点美国总统都戴什么表组图 最最集中营 电影 豪雅也是一些专业体育人士最喜爱的品牌之一，比如高尔夫球霸主泰格.伍兹、F1赛车迈凯轮车队英国小将刘易斯.汉密尔顿以及
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu16.04,如何修改网卡名称为eth0,wlan0  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479113 重新安装ubuntu16.04后,ifconfig会发现网卡名已经由udev管理命名, eth0变成了enp4s0f1, wlan0变成了wlp3s0 或者类似的名称. 如何通过配置文件重命名为eth0 wlan0之类。网络上以前的资
<^k^>  ─> 料好像不适作于16.04 zz: s1978256 — 2016-06-29 18:32
<memyself> 固态硬盘和机械硬盘，怎么设置分区？
<memyself> 1T+128G SSD
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • unbantu 1404 连接不了 WiFi 但可以连接手机释放的热点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479114 最近买了一个新网卡TL-WN821N V5（ ID 0bda:818b Realtek Semiconductor Corp.），芯片是8192EU，贴吧里碰巧也有人分享过这个 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3735075943 我用的是 ubuntu_14_
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • mame 编译前端advancemenu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479115 advancemenu-2.8$ make obj/menu/linux/blend/advmenu obj/menu/linux/blend/menu/crc.o:无法识别文件: 文件被截断 collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status advance/menu.mak:511: recipe for target 'obj/menu/linux/blend/advmenu' failed make: *** [obj
<^k^>  ─> /menu/linux/blend/advmenu] Error 1 zz: tor — 2016-06-29 21:03
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-30
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 请教一个vim技巧问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479116 麻烦问下各位达人,像vim怎么实现这种功能比如我要查找匹配一段字符http_port 0.0.0.0 3128 我只匹配http_port 3128忽略中间0.0.0.0 zz: ps3wifi — 2016-06-29 22:49
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • Lenovo A396怎么刷ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479118 如题 zz: （^_^) — 2016-06-30 9:23
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • gpg下载的签名文件放在了哪儿？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479119 更换了ubuntu的源。gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys.下载的公钥文件，放在了哪个目录中？ zz: s1978256 — 2016-06-30 11:11
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 请问有在ubuntu下用virtualbox成功安装过mac操作系统的吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479120 根据 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHcxszAmqOI 由于 g drive 上的mac 10.11 虚拟磁盘文件太大，所以从 http://bbs.feng.com/read-htm-tid-9908410.html 这个页面中的种子文件下载了虚
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 正则表达式的泛搜索和替换怎么实现?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479121 例子如下：找到后怎么再进行泛替换？ 1.ABAB型 ABAB替换成AB a dodo y->a do y a oyoy hf->a oy hf ABAB替换成ABABAB a dodo y->a dododo y a oyoy hf->a oyoyoy hf 2.ABB型 ABB型替换成BBA w loo k->w<span style="color: #F
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.4启动黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479122 问题发生的原因，把安装在移动硬盘上的ubuntu拿到了单位的台式机上，开机出现 20160630_105639.jpg选择自动扫描完成后黑屏无法显示登陆界面 接回到原来正常使用的笔记本也变成了黑屏不显示登陆界面，
<^k^>  ─> 但可以进入tty1,刚开始以为是显卡驱动大问题，就卸载了nv的驱动，打算重装。但卸载后 …
<roylez> MangHuoEr: 在不？
<zgscwjm> 有人可以看见吗？
<zgscwjm> list #ubuntu-cm
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • gcc编译的奇怪文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479124 使用gcc -g breakPoint2.c -o breakPoint2 编译源文件，生成的文件怎么是这样的？？？？？？关键的问题是删不掉，删不掉。。。。但是之前都是正常的，求大神解答 zz: hh_L — 2016-06-30 15:18
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • gcc编译的奇怪文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479126 使用gcc -g breakPoint2.c -o breakPoint2 编译源文件，生成的文件怎么是这样的？？？？？？关键的问题是删不掉，删不掉。。。。但是之前都是正常的，求大神解答 zz: hh_L — 2016-06-30 15:20
<yunfan> kandu呢
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • gcc编译的奇怪文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479128 使用gcc -g breakPoint2.c -o breakPoint2 编译源文件，生成的文件怎么是这样的？？？？？？关键的问题是删不掉，删不掉。。。。但是之前都是正常的，求大神解答 zz: hh_L — 2016-06-30 15:30
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • gcc编译的奇怪文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479129 使用gcc -g breakPoint2.c -o breakPoint2 编译源文件，生成的文件怎么是这样的？？？？？？关键的问题是删不掉，删不掉。。。。但是之前都是正常的，求大神解答 zz: hh_L — 2016-06-30 15:31
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • gcc编译的奇怪文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479130 使用gcc -g breakPoint2.c -o breakPoint2 编译源文件，生成的文件怎么是这样的？？？？？？关键的问题是删不掉，删不掉。。。。但是之前都是正常的，求大神解答 zz: hh_L — 2016-06-30 15:35
<IsoaSFlus> 有人咩
<hucksiruck> 有
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 家有贱甥(五) : 一日,摩摩放学回来,垂头丧气的和我说,他今天被老师打了。我问他:"为何被打?"他说:"因为迟到！！ "我说:"迟到就打人?！这也太严格了吧?！你有没有和老师理论呢?"他说:"有！！ "我问他:"怎么和老师说的?"他说:"@~%@！！老子又不靠你吃饭?！你凶个屁
<^k^>  ─> 啊?"我们的家庭教育,真的那么失败吗?唉！！！
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • Linux Mint Arch Edition 半自動安裝腳本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479132 XFCE 基於「Arch Linux」版本 GTK3 3.18 下載腳本 Code: $ wget https://github.com/Mint-Fans/linux-package/raw/arch/lmae-inst-script-v1.tar.gz 解壓縮進到「lmae-inst-script」目錄 $ tar -zxvf lmae-inst-script-v1.tar.gz $ sudo su # cd l
<^k^>  ─> mae-inst-script-v1 =============== 安裝系統 =============== 腳本設定 --- basex --- format --- mount-target -- …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 新买的thinkpad X1C找不到合适的显卡驱动，一直重装....跪求帮忙  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479135 我买的是 thinkpad x1 carbon 4代 ，显卡是Intel GMA HD 520,网卡是Intel 8260 AC 我用的系统是linux 14.04 装过352,364的显卡驱动，不行。 网卡驱动也百度过各种方法，也
<^k^>  ─> 没有成功。 试了一整天，好郁闷，大家有遇到过这种问题吗？希望可以交流下解决方法 z …
<Shen> hi
<ubrl> Shen:点点点.  22:34
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 奇怪的启动故障  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479136 启动，过了主板界面后ubuntu停留在紫色屏幕，键盘灯CapsLocks和ScrollLocks不停闪烁 询问baidu，怀疑硬件故障，大惊 尝试bios重置，放电无效 用u盘引导终于成功进入系统 然后挂载硬盘，查看似乎一切正常
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 奇怪的启动故障  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479137 启动，过了主板界面后ubuntu停留在紫色屏幕，键盘灯CapsLocks和ScrollLocks不停闪烁 询问baidu，怀疑硬件故障，大惊 尝试bios重置，放电无效 用u盘引导终于成功进入系统 然后挂载硬盘，查看似乎一切正常
<Shen> @ubrl 点点点
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 如何让Firefox像全屏一样,但并不独占屏幕?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479139 如何让Firefox像全屏一样,但并不独占屏幕? 比如切换到全屏模式后panel就无法显示了 如何让不全屏的Firefox也有全屏效果(如标签栏,地址栏的自动隐藏之类) 我目前最多只能是去掉
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-01
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx on ubuntu 16.04 部分软件界面上无法运行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479145 vickycq 等众高手，期待大家的专业回答。 现象： ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64位在安装完系统后，默认就是fcitx输入法，界面橙色风格，还是比较好看的。因为我不使用拼音，于是我又安
<^k^>  ─> 装了fcitx-table-wbpy这个码表（即使不安装这个，而是用默认的拼音码表或者是把软件完全 …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx on ubuntu 16.04 部分软件界面上无法运行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479146 vickycq 等众高手，期待大家的专业回答。 现象： ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64位在安装完系统后，默认就是fcitx输入法，界面橙色风格，还是比较好看的。因为我不使用拼音，于是我又安
<^k^>  ─> 装了fcitx-table-wbpy这个码表（即使不安装这个，而是用默认的拼音码表或者是把软件完全 …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx on ubuntu 16.04 部分软件界面上无法运行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479147 vickycq 等众高手，期待大家的专业回答。 现象： ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64位在安装完系统后，默认就是fcitx输入法，界面橙色风格，还是比较好看的。因为我不使用拼音，于是我又安
<^k^>  ─> 装了fcitx-table-wbpy这个码表（即使不安装这个，而是用默认的拼音码表或者是把软件完全 …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx on ubuntu 16.04 部分软件界面上无法运行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479148 vickycq 等众高手，期待大家的专业回答。 现象： ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64位在安装完系统后，默认就是fcitx输入法，界面橙色风格，还是比较好看的。因为我不使用拼音，于是我又安
<^k^>  ─> 装了fcitx-table-wbpy这个码表（即使不安装这个，而是用默认的拼音码表或者是把软件完全 …
<PearsOnMars>  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx on ubuntu 16.04 部分软件界面上无法运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479147 vickycq 等众高手，期待大家的专业回答。 现象： ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64位在安装完系统后，默认就是fcitx输入法，界面橙色风格，还是比较好看的。因为我不使用拼音，于是我又安
<ubrl> ⇪ t: fcitx on ubuntu 16.04 部分软件界面上无法运行 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: hacker85
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx on ubuntu 16.04 部分软件界面上无法运行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479149 vickycq 等众高手，期待大家的专业回答。 现象： ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64位在安装完系统后，默认就是fcitx输入法，界面橙色风格，还是比较好看的。因为我不使用拼音，于是我又安
<^k^>  ─> 装了fcitx-table-wbpy这个码表（即使不安装这个，而是用默认的拼音码表或者是把软件完全 …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx on ubuntu 16.04 部分软件界面上无法运行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479150 vickycq 等众高手，期待大家的专业回答。 现象： ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64位在安装完系统后，默认就是fcitx输入法，界面橙色风格，还是比较好看的。因为我不使用拼音，于是我又安
<^k^>  ─> 装了fcitx-table-wbpy这个码表（即使不安装这个，而是用默认的拼音码表或者是把软件完全 …
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  10:30
<MangHuoEr> 早啊大家
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx on ubuntu 16.04 部分软件界面上无法运行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479153 vickycq 等众高手，期待大家的专业回答。 现象： ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64位在安装完系统后，默认就是fcitx输入法，界面橙色风格，还是比较好看的。因为我不使用拼音，于是我又安
<^k^>  ─> 装了fcitx-table-wbpy这个码表（即使不安装这个，而是用默认的拼音码表或者是把软件完全 …
<oierufdl> 看这里 https://fcitx-im.org/wiki/FAQ/zh-hans
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 常见问题 - Fcitx
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx on ubuntu 16.04 部分软件界面上无法运行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479154 vickycq 等众高手，期待大家的专业回答。 现象： ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64位在安装完系统后，默认就是fcitx输入法，界面橙色风格，还是比较好看的。因为我不使用拼音，于是我又安
<^k^>  ─> 装了fcitx-table-wbpy这个码表（即使不安装这个，而是用默认的拼音码表或者是把软件完全 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 今天自动升级软件包后，就一直提示权限不够了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479155 ，用了几个月都正常，今天开机不久，就弹出系统的那个升级提示，点了升级，过程中也没异常，升级也成功了，但在编译android源码的时候，突然提示权限不够，整屏都
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu该怎么设置代理IP  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479156 我想给浏览器设置代理IP，浏览器说设置系统代理IP就行，其本身不支持设置。 Lubuntu代理IP在 ～/.bashrc 中设置能对浏览器生效么？换了几个IP好像都没什么用。 在 ～/.bashrc 最后加上: http_proxy=http://a
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 出发点不一样 : 一个漆黑的夜晚,乔伊纳终于摸到了路边的一问客栈。可是乔伊纳上床后怎么也睡不着,因为他的房间正好在店主的马棚隔壁。第二天一大早,乔伊纳付钱给老板,离开时向他提意见道:"马棚在住房隔壁是不好的,将影响健康！ ""嗨！你说什么呢?先生。"店主回答
<^k^>  ─> 道,"我这样已好几年了,可马从来没生过病啊！ "
<GODDOG> 你们好
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Lenovo G480 有线网络连接经常断开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479158 在笔记本上装 Ubuntu 已经一年多了，有线网卡总是插上网线之后能用一会儿，过一会儿就自动断开了，必须把网线拔下来重插上才又能再用一会儿。找了各种办法都不行，一开始
<GODDOG> 再见了 朋友们
<^k^> wangli: 拜王老板
<wangli> ^k^, what's up
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何将交叉表分解成记录表？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479159 一个电子表格，交叉表式，比如这样的 费用项目 甲车间 乙车间 丙车间 水费 xxx xxx xxx 电费 xxx xxx xxx 蒸汽费 xxx xxx xxx 维修费 xxx xxxx xxx 转换成这样的电子表格 甲车间 水费 xx
<^k^>  ─> x 甲车间 电费 xxx 甲车间 蒸汽费 xxx 甲车间 维修费 xxx 乙车间 水费 xxx 乙车间 电费 xxx ... …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • [教学] 随身带着走的作业系统 ~Linux作业系统于随身碟~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479162 　 　　　　随身带着走的作业系统 ~Linux作业系统于随身碟~ 　　　　　　 http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=101916 　　想随时随地都有一套自己的作业
<uun> topic
<uun> hello
<ubrl> uun:点点点.  15:45
<uun> 有人在啊
<uun> 有几个中国人啊
<uun> 出来说说话啊
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 怎样用windows7而不是Ubuntu来进行初始引导  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479163 原先装有Win7系统，后来装上了Ubuntu16.04，装完后启动电脑首先出现的是Ubuntu的引导菜单，默认是进入Ubuntu，Win7是排在最后。 于是我用easyBCD在win7的引导菜单中增加了一个Ubuntu的选项
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 怎样用windows7而不是Ubuntu来进行初始引导  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479164 原先装有Win7系统，后来装上了Ubuntu16.04，装完后启动电脑首先出现的是Ubuntu的引导菜单，默认是进入Ubuntu，Win7是排在最后。 于是我用easyBCD在win7的引导菜单中增加了一个Ubuntu的选项
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 无法执行scanf？？？？？/  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479165 我用c写了一个简单的计算器，第28行scanf不能正常执行，以下是代码，请问怎么回事？谢谢 #include<stdio.h> #include<ctype.h> int main(void) { char linn; head1: {char symbol; float num1,num2,result,yushu; printf("please input a
<^k^>  ─> 算式\n"); scanf("%f %c %f",&num1,&symbol,&num2); if(symbol=='+'||symbol=='-'||symbol=='*'||symbol=='/') switch (sym …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 系统使用 Ubuntu 16.04 ，编译Linux 2.6.35.7 时，出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479166 在 ubuntu 12.04 ，编译 Linux 内核 2.6.35.7 ，是正常的。 但是，在 ubuntu 16.04LTS，执行 make zImage 时，会报错： can't use 'defined(@array)' （Maybe you should just omit the defined()?) at kernel /time
<^k^>  ─> const.pl line 373 这是怎么回事呢？ 谢谢啦。 zz: hellocsb — 2016-07-01 17:55
<flashlab> hi
<ubrl> flashlab:点点点.  19:43
<flashlab> 问下grub_cmdline_linux=text怎么还是不能默认启动命令行？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 未解决：Ｕ盘安装xubuntu16.04 32位或64位　提示mountpoint for devices not fo  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479167 Ｕ盘安装xubuntu16.04 32位 开始后，终端中输入 sudo umount -l /isodevice 可这步提示，mountpoint for devices not found 已确认是小写字母Ｌ，后有空格． 分区方案：
<^k^>  ─> 挂载点/swap主分区三G大小， 挂载点/ 主分区，ext4系统，日志文件３０Ｇ大小． 挂载/home …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04无法打开root目录是否正常？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479168 今天刚装了16.04版本。使用 Code: git clone 下载了文件，保存在了root目录下。 我在图形界面访问root文件，出现提示框“您没有查看root的内容所需权限” 打开terminal默认路径是/home，通过
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04无法打开root目录是否正常？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479169 今天刚装了16.04版本。使用 Code: git clone 下载了文件，保存在了root目录下。 我在图形界面访问root文件，出现提示框“您没有查看root的内容所需权限” 打开terminal默认路径是/home，通过
<^k^>  ─> Code: cd ~ 只能回到/home目录 Code: sudo su 获得root权限后， Code: cd ~ 回到/root目录下，此时我 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 为何cat /etc/inittab报错说没有此文件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479171 看教程上说里面是默认启动级别配置，我cat了一下竟然没有此文件。ubuntu还是debian修改了启动文件？要调整启动level该去哪里调整呢？ zz: Nick_Aaron — 2016-07-01 22:09
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Mysql登陆报错及安装mysql-server-5.7报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479172 之前在终端可以正常登陆mysql的，今天尝试登陆却出现报错，我这尝试安装mysql-server-5.7时也没能安装上，出现了报错。我不知是何原因，该怎么处理，请指教。 zz: Wiseman90 — 2016-0
<^k^>  ─> 7-01 22:33
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 关于代理服务器网速的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479174 大家好，我用DANTE1.19做了一个SOCK5的服务器，DANTE能经常代理上网，但我在内网电脑上使用代理上网的时候发现了一个不知道怎样解决的问题，问题是这样：在同一电脑上，都是使用Proxifier做
<tonghuix_> 好
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-02
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 我ubantu开不了机了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479177 [size=150]这系统我已经用了一段时间，结果昨天回家之后打开电脑就开不了机，上网搜索也没什么有用的信息。 错误信息是nouveau 0000:02:00.0: bus:MMIO read of 00000000 FAULT at 002140[!ENGINE]。 大神们怎么办，h
<^k^>  ─> elp me！ zz: kingjsy — 2016-07-02 9:47
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 收苹果的时候 : 课堂上,汤姆漫不经心的看着黑板。突然,老师叫到:"汤姆,你来回答刚才的问题。" "什么问题?"汤姆紧张的问到。 "什么时候才能摘树上的苹果。"老师不耐烦的说。 "嗨！我还以为是什么大不了的事,当然是看门人和他的狗都不在的时候。"汤姆笑着说。
<^k^>  ─>
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 「Adobe Flash Player 官方版」更新腳本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479178 支援 Linux Mint (ubuntu) LMDE (debian) LMAE (archlinux) 64/32-bit 版本 安裝更新腳本 Code: $ wget https://github.com/Mint-Fans/linux-package/raw/master/update-flashplayer $ chmod 755 update-flashplayer $ sudo mv update-flashp
<^k^>  ─> layer /usr/local/bin/ Adobe Flash Player 更新 Code: $ sudo update-flashplayer 每當想到時執行 sudo update-fla …
<yunfan> 现在都没人了
<IsoaSFlus> 下午好
<yunfan> 人都挂了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu16.04如何默认启动字符界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479179 网上的方法试了一遍，没一个能用的 最诡异的是尝试改runlevel时etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf里DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL=2，可用runlevel看它会告诉你runlevel是5，求指教 zz: korkthma — 2016-07-02 14:43
<IsoaSFlus> 咋挂的
<^k^> 新  Wubi安装讨论 • 误将主目录/Ubuntu移动到别的盘了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479180 这是我刚刚在贴吧Ubuntu吧发的贴。没人理。 转帖过来如下： 提要：楼主装的win7+ubuntu双系统，
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 我想修改代理IP，怎么才能让它在.sh文件里生效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479181 #!/bin/bash echo "Do you want to change the IP?" read answer if [ $answer = n ] || [ $answer = N ] then echo "Your file name:" read c echo "Your address:" read d wget -O $c $d else a="http\_proxy\=http\:\/\/" echo "Print
<^k^>  ─> the IP:" read b sed -i "s/^$a.*/$a$b/g" `grep ^$a.* -rl /home/y/.bashrc` source /home/y/.bashrc #修改完IP在终端 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助：加载不了本地得磁盘了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479182 win10+ubuntu16.04之前都没有问题的 今天莫名其妙就不行了 打不开本地磁盘了 zz: 铁板烧 — 2016-07-02 18:15
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 「Mozilla Firefox 官方版」更新腳本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479183 不喜歡特定發行版加料的Firefox可以參考改用官方版. 已去除firefox自動更新. $ wget https://github.com/Mint-Fans/linux-pack ... te-firefox $ chmod 755 update-firefox $ sudo update-firefox 執行前先設定一下腳本
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如何确定是哪些进程或情况导致free出现shared内存被使用?我常见情况都已考虑但无解  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479184 如何确定是哪些进程或情况导致free出现shared内存被使用?我常见情况都已考虑但无解 free"莫名"出现shared内存使用?没有tmpfs,ksm的run也是0,zram
<achen_lu> how to transfer a file to ios ?:-X
<achen_lu> 能
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 为何~/.toprc包含乱码?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479189 为何~/.toprc包含乱码? top交互模式下按'W'(大写)保存配置 然后得到了~/.toprc 但里面的内容居然包含乱码? 这种英文软件也有乱码? Code: top's Config File (Linux processes with windows) Id:h, Mode_altscr=0, Mode_irixps=1, Delay
<^k^>  ─> _time=3.0, Curwin=0 Def   fieldscur=¥¨³´»½ÀÄ·º¹Å&')*+,-./012568<>?ABCFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ[\]^_`abcdefg …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-03
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win7下装ubuntu16.04，原版，就是进不去系统！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479190 ubuntu试用可以进，安装一切正常，用EasyBCD引导，重启进入选择系统界面。选liunx键盘登，显示器全灭，一两秒又跳回到选择系统界面。装了几次了，一直进不去！伤心啊。求解决
<^k^>  ─> zz: 934661532 — 2016-07-03 9:03
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 锁屏界面也就是登录界面如何更换为终端登录样式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479191 新手搜不到结果，无从下手。谢谢 zz: robotwu — 2016-07-03 10:17
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 屏幕亮度问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479193 使用Ubuntu14.04LTS64bit系统，屏幕亮度可以调节，但是开机自动最亮，尝试了在rc.local中写入屏幕亮度的方法和使用xbacklight的方法，均不奏效，开机之后依然最亮，求助大家有没有这样的问题，有什么好办法解决
<^k^>  ─> 吗 zz: 边城飘雪 — 2016-07-03 11:56
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu故事和感慨 • Ubuntu16.04比Windows 10稳定  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479194 我最近一直在对比Ubuntu 16.04和Windows 10，惊讶地发现Ubuntu的确要更稳定好用。我不是说Windows 10 经常死机或崩溃，这个是没有的，而是整体的体验，上网等的平滑性等方面，Ubuntu要明显高一个级别
<^k^>  ─> ，我对Ubuntu更有信心。 就拿上网来说，同样看CBSN的直播，同样用火狐浏览器，Windows10 画 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWG0aIdp8QAAAwrlz2KSAAAMY3QP_vrMAADDG869.jpg 红绿你自己选
<gebjgd> 这频道是死了吧
<gebjgd> 没人说话了
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本14.04安装nvidia显卡驱动后各种开机黑屏，求帮助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479195 1.笔记本，intel和nvidia的双显卡，在设置中的“软件和更新”的“附加驱动”页面，不能识别出驱动型号 2.选择非开源驱动来安装， 开机后黑屏。 3.黑屏后，我c
<^k^>  ─> trl+Alt+F1进入控制台apt-get remove nvidia-* 4.重启后正常开机进入图形界面 5.重新在“附加驱动 …
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd, 我还没死
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 新人？
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 没见过这昵称
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd, 不新了。。。第一次来是四年前
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 挺新  我第一次来是 8年前
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd, 好好好，新新新
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice电子表格Calc里如何“按字符排序”？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479196 电子表格里有一列数字，如下： 12 1234 234 2345 123 23 想得到排列的结果是： 12 123 1234 23 234 2345 即类似“按字符排序”，而不是“按数值大小排序”，请问如何
<^k^>  ─> 实现？ ——如果在LibreOffice里无法实现，还有什么其它软件或方法可以实现？ zz: yq-ysy — …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sNKILz57AACdodk7GYoAALrKwBjRJMAAJ25191.jpg 这个摆盘的绝对是个人才啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/07/Cg-4WFI2nBmIHj4YAACTqRMlp_kAALq5gG2cL8AAJPB802.jpg 我们遇到GOOGLE波霸了
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-26
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 使用Libre office,为什么无法建立“BASE数据库”？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484347 系统是16.04LTS desktop 如图，点击“BASE数据库”，软件无反应（其他write等全部正常），为什么？ 0625.png 0625A.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2017-06-25 23:21
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/5196.html １亿元,都是１０元人民币的 : 我小学的时候,那时的作文很习惯写好人好事。于是老是有人写捡到钱。于是,有人为了夸大自己的功绩,写在公园捡到１亿元,都是１０元人民币的,厚度有一语文书（四年级的）那么厚,老师当场念出来,
<^k^>  ─> 那同学估计是巨寒。
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 网卡配置了多个ip，如何指定从某个ip出去  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484348 大家好，我在用keepalived时，会出现某个网卡拥有两个ip的情形，比如eth0同时有192.168.0.1和192.168.0.2两个ip。我从该台机器访问192.168.0.3时，如何指定从192.168.0.1这个ip出去，因为防火墙只
<^k^>  ─> 运行192.168.0.1这个ip通过。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiandan23 — 2017-06-26 10:31
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • gnome-boxes求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484349 先介绍下我的电脑和系统，电脑是thinkpad t440s 安装ubuntu gnome 17.04 tesing版和win10双系统 均为GPT分区，每个系统单独引导。平时主用ubuntu，上段时间需要跑一个为in下的软件。结果WIN10不支持。ubuntu安装vmware和
<passerkKk> 中午好，各位
<passerkKk> :-D
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 给孩子起个特别的名字 : 后一定要给孩子起个特别的名字。 起码是在搜狗里连打不出来的！
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 如果自动处理硬盘挂载问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484350 我挂载了2块硬盘 在fstab中设置了挂载信息 指定了uuid 这些 但是如果我没挂这2块硬盘 开机的时候就会提示 “按S跳过安装,或者按M进行手动恢复” 这个怎么自动跳过 确保开机是否挂载硬盘都能启
<^k^>  ─> 动 统计信息: 发表于 由 psv1988 — 2017-06-26 14:23
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 关于硬盘挂载 设置uuid后无效的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484351 我有2块硬盘 其中一个盘是系统 另一个盘挂载到系统盘里的一个文件夹里 因为2个盘的插入位置随意 所以为了能启动正常 在fstab里设置了加载盘的信息 用的是uuid方式 开始使用还正常 插
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不可同论 :     丈夫听太太恶骂女佣人后,安慰她说:"你不要生气,我和你都是一样的命运。"    "先生！你哪能和我一样?"女佣说,"我已告诉你太太,明天起,我不干了,你敢说这句话吗?"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • WARNING: CPU: 5 PID: 21845 at /build/buildd/linux-3.13.0/fs/  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484359 Jun 23 00:09:02 es-27508 kernel: [16538869.763951] ------------[ cut here ]------------ Jun 23 00:09:02 es-27508 kernel: [16538869.763992] WARNING: CPU: 5 PID: 21845 at /build/buildd/linux-3.13.0/fs/dcache.c:362 d_shrink_del+0x7
<^k^>  ─> 1/0x80() Jun 23 00:09:02 es-27508 kernel: [16538869.763996] Modules linked in: xt_tcpudp nf_conntrack_ipv4 nf_defrag_ …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2r0aIbrLYAAIkzPSj2ZwAALrUADJ2roAAiTk166.jpg 最新上课玩法,高手啊
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • ubuntu17.04工具栏移到下端，终端命令是什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484360 试过一个gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom 重启之后工具栏位置依然不变； 有没有其他的命令？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 avyulin — 2017-06-26 20:38
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-27
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • 【数字游戏平台发行商】good old games（gog）现已全面支持大陆地区，2017年6月  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484361 【数字游戏平台发行商】good old games（gog）现已全面支持大陆地区，2017年6月 https://www.gog.com/ 现在正值steam夏季大促销期间。不过steam上的游
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 领导讲话！！！ : 某天一领导对职工做学习雷峰精神的报告时念稿曰:雷峰没有死！ ……众笑,并议论纷纷。 秘书在一旁小声提示道:精神,精神！ 领导得意洋洋地接着对台下说:对！还精神着呢！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 谁敢娶你 : 小华暑假无聊,于是来武术馆报名学拳术。对方:"我们拳击班只招男生。女孩子家学拳击,将来谁敢娶你?"小华:"我看谁敢不娶！ "   
<yunfan> imtx呢 找到个定西的新闻 https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzA5MjczNzc4OQ==&mid=2652504023&idx=1&sn=481e4572568821e8d52622e7ad6cbbd0
<mayli> ???
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 简短故事 :  写作班同学须在堂上写一篇简短故事,要包括宗教、皇室、性与神秘四个成份。那些羽毛未丰的作家下课时才把故事写完。但是一个学生很快就写好了:"我的上帝,女王怀孕了！是谁干的?"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 模范驾驶 : 一天深夜,一辆警车跟在一辆小汽车后面。那司机驾车确实无可挑剔,从没有超速,总是给出正确的指示信号。对其他司机也是礼貌有加。最后警车赶了上去,与小汽车并驾齐驱。警官对小汽车司机说:"喂！老兄,没别的事,我们只是想表扬一下你的模范驾驶。""谢谢您,
<^k^>  ─> 警官先生,"小汽车司机回答说,"在喝了几杯之后,我驾车总是特别小心。"
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 双系统 win10+ubantu16.04 ubantu没有网络  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484364 [list=][/list]状况：机型 华硕F455LD ， 网卡 Qualcomm Atheros AR956x Wireless Network Adapter 和 Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 双系统下ubantu无法上网，其中WiFi能够连上，但是没有网络。有线
<^k^>  ─> 的话，一直显示连接中的样子。第一次装完系统后重启，还能正常使用无线网。再之后， …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/761.html 老头的助听器 : 老头子买了一个助听器,又怕老伴批评,于是就向她夸这个助听器如何如何地好用。他说:"这是我这辈子用钱最恰当的一次。没有助听器时,我几乎听不清别人说什么。可现在呢,连楼下的厨房里水开了都能听见。半里外
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-28
<^k^> 新  系统架构支持 • Intel Skylake / Kaby Lake 使用者 趕快把 HyperThreading 設為 disable  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484366 參見 https://askubuntu.com/questions/929274/ ... -threading How to get the recommended intel-microcode package to fix hyper-threading issue ? 统计信息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2017-06-28 8:01
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 恩爱奥妙 :     某城市有一对夫妻被选为全市模范夫妻。他们彼此一直能够亲密地沟通,从未有过争执。于是市妇女协会开会招待这对夫妻,并先请妻子谈谈"夫妻恩爱的秘诀"。妻子不好意思地站起来说:"我和丈夫有个约定,万一我们彼此都无话可说的时候,我就笑着数'一、二
<^k^>  ─> 、三、四、五',他就接口'六、七、八、九、十'。这样,我们很快就会找到要说的 …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 更新为最新本版后获取root不成功  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484367 uname -a Linux dengdajun-Lenovo 4.8.0-56-generic #61~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 14 11:58:22 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux 使用普遍获取root的方法 sudo passwd root 两次键入密码 确认成功 进行root登陆 su root 输入
<^k^>  ─> 密码， su: 认证失败 首先确定密码是输入正确了，，但是就是登陆不上，为什么。 统计 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/33519.html 不蠢才怪呢！ : 甲今天在超市上遇见了乙。乙就跟甲说:昨天晚上我那四个朋友可真够愚蠢的了。 甲问:怎么说?他们昨天晚上既然打了通宵麻将,到头来,既然没输没赢,你说说愚蠢不愚蠢。 甲就问:你怎么知道?乙说:我昨晚看他们打到
<^k^>  ─> 通宵咯~。啊…………
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu17.04 右上图标没有wifi显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484368 ubuntu17.04 右上图标没有wifi显示，怎样解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 pepfrog — 2017-06-28 17:31
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34437.html 新郎 : 婚礼上,牧师问紧张的新郎:你愿意娶杰妮为妻吗? 一阵沉默,没有回答。牧师只好轻声提醒新郎:我愿意。 新郎立刻大声回答:我也愿意。
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • [DESKTOP][Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS]how to install toos "ipmitool"  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484369 My OS is desktop "Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS", for ipmitool, i have installed packages below, but ipmitool can't work and show me messages"Could not open device at /dev/ipmi0 or /dev/ipmi/0 or /dev/ipmidev/0: No such file or directory", i t
<^k^>  ─> ry modprobe some models(ipmi_watchdog, ipmi_poweroff, modprobe ipmi_devintf, modprobe ipmi_sim, modprobe ipmi_msghand …
<gxy> 有人吗？
<gxy> ?
<gxy> sadf
<chenshaoju> 啥事？
<gxy> 刚刚用这个东东，试试
<chenshaoju> o
<gxy> 这个群都是用ubuntu的吗？
<gxy> 另外问一下，你们都用什么客户端上这里？
<gxy> 这里平时说中文还是英文？
<gxy> ?
<gxy> 有点找不着北的感觉
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一个崭新的植物人诞生了 : 一姐妹的小侄子,用"崭新"造句,"一个崭新的植物人诞生了"……（赵本山的功劳）。 
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-29
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Debian Buster安装永中office出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484375 系统：Debian Buster64位 在yongzhongoffice官网下载office Liunx版，解压后 在终端执行： Code: $ sudo ./setup (setup:25083): Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“murrine”， (setu
<^k^>  ─> p:25083): Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“pixmap”， (setup:25083): Gtk-WARNING **: …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Debian Buster安装永中office出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484376 系统：Debian Buster64位 在yongzhongoffice官网下载office Liunx版，解压后 在终端执行： Code: $ sudo ./setup (setup:25083): Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“murrine”， (setu
<^k^>  ─> p:25083): Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“pixmap”， (setup:25083): Gtk-WARNING **: …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你跑得太慢了 : 黄昏的时候,我在产业道路上慢跑。 有一个年轻人从我后面跑上来,在我耳边急促地叫着:"快跑！ " "发生了什么事?"我问身旁的年轻人。 "赶快跑。"年轻人跑到我的前面。 我快速的追了五百公尺以后,气喘吁吁的追问:"到底发生了什么事?" "你跑得太慢
<^k^>  ─> 了。"年轻人丢下我,自顾自往前跑去。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<otrewyi191> 大家好
<WhatsGoingOn> otrewyi191: hey.
<imtxc_> test
<MangHuoEr> test
<WhatsGoingOn> MangHuoEr: failed.
<otrewyi191> hi
<otrewyi191> test
<MangHuoEr> otrewyi191: 成功了
<otrewyi191> 🐮b
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 在终端输入，sudo restart lightdm之后，系统黑屏了怎么解决。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484377 ubuntu 在终端输入，sudo restart lightdm之后，系统黑屏了怎么解决。黑屏之后我重启系统，还是到选择系统界面时候，又是黑屏。不知道怎么解决这个问题？
<^k^>  ─> 求大神指导。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bshyang — 2017-06-29 15:16
<otrewyi191> 大家好
<gxy> 有人吗？
<ferencz> 有。
<gxy> 为何来了几次，都如此冷清？
<ferencz> 都在挂机啊。
<ferencz> 偶尔看看
<gxy> 为什么今天我的ubuntu的输入框忽然变成emacs键位绑定了？
<gxy> 之前到处找不到设置，改不过来，今天莫名其妙的自己改过来了
<ferencz> 不知道
<ferencz> 问题解决就好了
<gxy> 请问你是用ubuntu桌面做工作环境吗？
<ferencz> mint
<gxy> qq的问题是怎么解决的？
<ferencz> qq？不用或者手机代理
<ferencz> 代替
<ferencz> 虚拟机也可以
<ferencz> 不过我也有段时间不用了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWHcuIaF_ZAABzYuxzIWcAAMY5ALLIU4AAHN6078.jpg AV界像XX的人物
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 假如有枪 : 飞机起飞时间一拖再拖,两百多名乘客在机场等待整整二十四个小时,最后,终于通知旅客们可以登机了。在通过机场安全检查时,一位旅客大声嚷道:"还有什么必要在我们身上找武器呢?要是谁有的话,他一定早开枪了。"
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助、gedit编辑区透明  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484378 同一个文件使用gedit 打开显示正常 2017-06-29 22-24-18屏幕截图.png 而使用sudo gedit 则编辑区透明显示 2017-06-29 22-23-50屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 superrat00 — 2017-06-29 22:48
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-30
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04 有ipv6地址,不能连接上ipv6  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484379 我的是校园网,所以有ipv6的地址 ifconfig为 eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 c8:5b:76:5a:6c:61 inet6 地址: fe80::ca5b:76ff:fe5a:6c61/64 Scope:Link UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 跃点数:1 接收数据
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • USB摄像头插入不出现/dev/video0  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484384 我的电脑安装win10，利用vmware workstation 12 player虚拟机软件安装Ubuntu14.04 64bit桌面版，昨天发现插入USB摄像头，虚拟机软件上可以看到摄像头图标，lsusb命令可以看到摄像头信息（微软HD-3000摄像头
<^k^>  ─> ）： Bus 001 Device 013: ID 045e:0779 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam HD-3000 Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foun …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老乡和车（2） : 深山沟里的老乡从未见过汽车是什么样的?于是就专门到汽车城十堰市来看汽车。 走在马路上头一眼见到的是飞驰而过的富康小轿车,老乡吓了一跳:乖呀！这么小点点个汽车娃子就跑这快,要是长大了,那还得了哇！
<jackness> 现在建站该怎么做啊？
<jackness> 有没有大佬给我建站一点提示的啊？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • vbox安装ubuntu17.04,微信打开是黑框，无法登录。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484386 vbox安装ubuntu17.04,微信打开是黑框，无法登录。 由于npm下载特别慢，所以用的这个：https://github.com/geeeeeeeeek/electronic-wechat/releases v2.0版本，直接使用发现出现都
<^k^>  ─> 是黑框，没法使用？为什么呢？请教各位大神，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackness — 201 …
<jackness> 机器人反映有点延迟的啊
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu 14.04 怎么控制显示器不自动关闭  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484387 我调整过电源选项，调成never都不好使。总是会自动关闭显示器，有什么好办法么。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sh42 — 2017-06-30 15:57
<jackness> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=186&t=484386
<jackness> test
<jackness> ping
<jackness> 机器人呢？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爸爸和妈妈 : 老师:＂一个长来一个短,一个快来一个慢,短的生来懒得动,长的忙得团团转,猜这是什么?＂学生:＂爸爸和妈妈。＂  
<gxy> 有人吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sCqIIUGpAAB93qzO15oAALrUgLkOn8AAH32526.jpg 某美院高材生给非主流妹子画的素描
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 安装了一个附加驱动后，系统卡在启动中，紫屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484389 Quote: processor microcode firmware for intel cpus来自intel-microckde 看这名称应该是intel-cpu的驱动，安装了有何作用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq420100523 — 2017-06-30 20:15
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • lenovo小新潮5000的触摸板不能使用。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484390 Code: zwei@zwei-Lenovo:~$ xinput ⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)] ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ Rapoo Ra
<^k^>  ─> poo Gaming Keyboard                id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ RAPOO Rapoo 2.4G Wireless D …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小便炒饭 : 有一天,小明跟爸爸出去玩,到了吃饭的时候,爸爸领着他走到一家小饭馆门口,小明死活不进去,爸爸问他为什么,小明指着饭馆前的牌子说:"我不要吃小便 炒饭----------"原来,那牌子上写着:小 便 炒 饭
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-01
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 如何让gurb2更新配置不检索其他系统，或让gurb2启动时隐藏？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484394 想实现开机不跳出gurb2的选择界面，因为windows系统可以让EUFI引导，反而让gurb2引导会出现进入不了windows系统。 我知道当只有ubuntu时，gurb2界面是默认隐藏的，如果
<^k^>  ─> 更新gurb配置检索到其他系统后会出现10秒的等候，是否可以让gurb更新时不检索其他系统 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 司机喝酒 : 一位汽车司机站在法庭上。 "我只多喝了些酒,而没有像指控书上说的那样醉了。""正因为如此,"法官微笑着说:"我才没有判处你7天的监禁,而只判了你一个星期。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 网络打印机需要用户名  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484396 10.10添加网络打印机不需要用户名密码，14.04和16.04添加网络打印机就需要用户名密码，输入本机用户名密码可以添加但是不能打印，用户名输入guest密码空，提示密码错误，连接打印
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 不知此技之言，起菜单内之象而不！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484399 Delay in taking screenshots You can introduce a time delay while taking screenshots. For this, you have to assign a numeric value to the --delay or -d command line option. % scrot -d 5 Countdown before screenshot % sc
<^k^>  ─> rot -d 5 -c Taking shot in 5.. 4.. 3.. 2.. 1.. 0. Selecting a window scrot -s --------------------------------------- …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 宿舍里的笑话 : 我有一同学,自己从来都不买手纸,每到用时就到别人那儿去拿。有一次在我那儿拿手纸时被我看见了,我很气愤地对他说:你怎么老那我的手纸?自己不会买么?他嘿嘿一乐,说:别那么小气嘛！不就是一点手纸吗,我用完还你就是了！ 
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 用虚拟机wmware安装ubuntu无法下载中文字体  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484400 微信图片_20170701150815.png用虚拟机wmware安装Ubuntu 16.04 LTs无法下载中文字体，提示没有权限，也无法更改下载源，求大神帮忙解决一下，非常感希望 统计信息: 发表于 由 微笑
<^k^>  ─> 123 — 2017-07-01 15:09
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu16.04LTS如何挂载iphone6 ios10.3.2  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484401 RT.ubuntu16.04LTS如何挂载iphone6 ios10.3.2 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq420100523 — 2017-07-01 17:15
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-02
<^k^> 新  OpenSUSE发行版 • opensuse 42.2更新几次后 启动越来越慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484403 电脑 8G内存 1T硬盘 应该不是硬件问题 mate桌面 Release 42.2 64-bit Kernel Linux 4.4.73-18.17-default x86_64 —————————————— 估计没人 干脆重装啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 ranit — 2017-07-0
<^k^>  ─> 2 16:02
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 求助：从12.04升级到16.04后，startx报错:no screens found  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484404 在12.04的时候都是OK的，现在startX报如下错： X.Org X Server 1.18.4 Release Date: 2016-07-19 X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0 Build Operating System: Linux 4.4.0-45-generic x86_64 Ubuntu Current Operating Syst
<^k^>  ─> em: Linux master 4.4.0-83-generic #106-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 26 17:54:43 UTC 2017 x86_64 Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 教官的"下场" : 大学军训时遇一教官,全班被他"修理"得很惨。军训结束,为庆祝"解放",大家热情地把敬爱的教官抛向空中,当他幸福地下落时,却发现下面的人都已经走光……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 急 切 : 一个因害羞而脸红的年轻姑娘把一份电报递给电报局收发员,那份电报是发给一个士兵的,电文只有"行"一个字。"你花同样的钱,可以发十个字。"好心的发报员建议说。"我知道。"她回答说,同时立刻反问道:"如果我把这个'行'字说十遍,您不认为我太急切了吗?"
<nullnone> 猫被运营商telnet 怎么办...
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-28
<eugenshen> hi
<ubrl> eugenshen:点点点.  12:50
<eugenshen> ll
<wl>  /topic
<mayli> 没问题
<eugenshen> who
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-30
<kingbo> 为什么国外irc还那么把热？
<lix114514> 有人吗？
<ubrl> lix114514:点点点.  22:16
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-01
<finch> 有人吗
<ubrl> finch:点点点.  08:45
<finch> ？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-24
<violetzijing> ima
<violetzijing> imadper, cherrot qiao contrun[m]1 大佬们好啊
 * violetzijing 难受啊，又到周一了
<qiao> violetzijing: cherrot contrun[m]1 imadper 大佬们早
<violetzijing> qiao, 大佬去开会了么
<qiao> violetzijing: 啥会？
<qiao> violetzijing: 上海的那个？
<violetzijing> qiao, 是啊
<violetzijing> qiao, 贵司作为大 sponsor 没派你去耍？
<qiao> violetzijing: 咱这种小菜鸟就算了，在家好好搬砖
<qiao> violetzijing: 上海有个office，今年那边的去的多
<violetzijing> qiao, 说来上次在北京的会里我遇到 zsun，他吐槽说帽帽都不给机会出来，他是请年假出来以 fedora 社区的身份参加的
<violetzijing> qiao, 帽帽还有上海 office？？？？
<qiao> violetzijing: 恩，去年成立的
<violetzijing> qiao, 厉害了
<qiao> violetzijing: 一半都是你要有topic公司才会让你带薪去
<violetzijing> qiao, 好像 SUSE 倾巢出动
<violetzijing> qiao, 我当时是无业游民，蹭了社区的票去的
<qiao> violetzijing: 好吧。。 我司估计不行，也不会让全员去的
<qiao> violetzijing: 要不就没人干过了
<qiao> violetzijing: 你今年没去玩？
<violetzijing> qiao, 有种脱圈的感觉……我也不搞 Linux 不搞 container 不玩 k8s
 * violetzijing 现在是个 CRUD boy
<qiao> 。。.
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-25
<imadper> qiao: cherrot: contrun[m]1: 大佬们早
<qiao> imadper contrun[m]1 cherrot  大佬们早
 * qiao 今天公司的vpn跟shi一样
<imadper> qiao: 早啊.
<imadper> qiao: znc保平安.
<qiao> imadper: 用着znc呢
<imadper> qiao: 昂
<qiao> imadper: 连到公司的机器写个代码，写这些这就没法响应了
<imadper> qiao: 羡慕写代码的
<imadper> qiao: 我tm现在都没时间写了
<imadper> qiao: 创业公司逼事儿真多
<qiao> imadper: 你那有钱啊
<imadper> qiao: 你来不?
<qiao> imadper: 新公司？
<imadper> qiao: 还是那个
<qiao> imadper: 哦哦。。我的年底才能去北京
<imadper> qiao: 羡慕在家办公大佬
<qiao> imadper: 你是不屑我司这种啊
<imadper> qiao: 贵司给我remote, 我现在就去
<imadper> qiao: 真的, 绝对不废话
<imadper> qiao: å°±senior.
<qiao> imadper: 给你我现在的工资，还真可以
<imadper> qiao: 可以啊, 有的聊吗?
<imadper> qiao: 牵个线?
<qiao> imadper: 前段时间不是给你说我组招么。。我们组招了个
<qiao> imadper: 我给看看其他组的
<imadper> qiao: 别的组就算了...
<imadper> qiao: 我就认ccui
<imadper> qiao: 当时你们不是要engineer, 不是senior啊
<qiao> imadper: 开始是准备开senior的，人不好招，就改成engineer了
<qiao> imadper: 话说我组在米国有个 senior的
<qiao> imadper: 要是这个岗位开在土澳我就投了
<imadper> qiao: 都没兴趣.
<imadper> qiao: 翻墙有啥好的啊
<imadper> qiao: 理解不了你们
<qiao> imadper: 。。。
<qiao> imadper: 你们不都是喜欢米国的么
<imadper> qiao: 你们组? 这是要弄个国际化的组啊
<qiao> imadper: 现在基本是了，现在国外有3个人了
<imadper> qiao: 贵族真高端
<qiao> imadper: 如果米国和捷克的招人顺利，那就是5个了
<qiao> imadper: 不说了，下班了
<imadper> qiao: 厉害了啊
<imadper> 这就下班了
<qiao> imadper: 不是快6点了么
<imadper> qiao: 习惯九点下班了...
<qiao> imadper: 最近在做 leetcode 的题。。哎。。备受打击
<imadper> qiao: looool
<qiao> imadper: 算法啥的。。。全忘了
<imadper> qiao: leetcode上面有些水题也是hard难度...
<imadper> qiao: leetcode的难度标示太迷
<qiao> imadper: 我都是先挑 easy 的做的
<imadper> qiao: easy跳过吧
<imadper> qiao: mid开始玩呗
<qiao> imadper: 别，有的都做不来
<imadper> qiao: 数论的题目我一个都不会
<qiao> imadper: 我先做做easy的，熟悉下。。 这几年没做过算法类的，现在一头雾水
<qiao> imadper: 数论是啥 (逃
<imadper> qiao: 你做到一些, 题目都完全读不懂的时候, 就是数论了  (逃
<qiao> imadper: 。。
<qiao> imadper: 公司的vpn简直是个迷，这都下班了，网好了。。。
<imadper> qiao: 逼你加班啊
<qiao> imadper: 响应也快了，也不 disconnected/connected...了
<qiao> imadper: 加毛班
<imadper> qiao: 厉害厉害
<qiao> imadper: 话说上周周末前前后后加了7,8个小时，给了2天的PTO ：）
<qiao> imadper: （开心
<imadper> qiao: ccui真良心啊
<imadper> qiao: 不过外企中层压力很大的
<imadper> qiao: 又要接受上面的push, 又不能对下面的人push
<qiao> imadper: 感觉她一直很忙
<qiao> imadper: 是啊
<qiao> imadper: 不过，冒冒的应该还好吧
<imadper> qiao: 是啊, 在外企还是做一个engineer开心.
<qiao> imadper: 一直做engineer被别人说是泡温水。。。
<imadper> qiao: 一直做重复性劳动, 肯定会这样
<imadper> qiao: 如果每天都有很多挑战, 又会过得很累
<imadper> qiao: 没办法咯, 只能先拿了眼前的工资再说
<qiao> imadper: bingo
<qiao> im
<imadper> qiao: 去陪老婆吃饭吧少年
<qiao> imadper: 明天再扯皮，准备吃饭了
<imAdPER|wORkinG> contrun[m]1: 你都不来irc吹水了, 说明你上班很清闲啊
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-26
<Guest46061> whois daspork
<Guest46061> dsf
<daspork> 什么？
<Guest46061> 额...非常抱歉...新手，只是在熟悉下命令...不会用...非常抱歉！打扰了！
<imAdPER|wORkinG> qiao: contrun[m]1: cherrot_: 早啊大佬们
<qiao> imAdPER|wORkinG: 大佬早
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, cherrot_ qiao contrun[m]1 大佬们早啊
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 我的 cinnamon 崩了
 * violetzijing 今天又是想杀人的一天
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 早啊
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: cinnamon是啥?
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, yet another Linux DE
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 哦哦
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: gnome2的那个clone?
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, gnome3 的 clone 吧
<groudon_> violetzijing, 哈哈。在下雨吗？
<groudon_> 我不推荐cinnamon.常常会崩
<daspork> 不对， cinnamon继续gnome2
<daspork> 不是clone
<violetzijing> daspork, mate 才是 gnome2 的衍生, cinnamon 是用 gnome3 的魔改
<daspork> 你说的对，我觉得mate是cinnamon ><
<daspork> 最近我觉得我的中文水平提高了， 但是我还看得不好 ：（
<violetzijing_> imAdPER|wORkinG, cherrot_ qiao|afk contrun[m]1 早啊
<violetzijing_> imAdPER|wORkinG, 我突然发现我们公司一个号称超级牛逼哄哄的 Linux 大佬原来是红帽的技术支持
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-27
<qiao> violetzijing_: imAdPER|wORkinG cherrot_ contrun[m]1 早大佬们
<violetzijing_> qiao, 想不到大佬上班这么早
<violetzijing_> qiao, 帽帽做技术支持的技术如何啊
<qiao> violetzijing_: 都快10点了
<qiao> violetzijing_: 没接触过，听说挺厉害的
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: qiao: contrun[m]1: cherrot_: 早, 大佬们
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing_: 帽帽的技术支持很多很厉害的. 包括suse的也是.
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing_: 我在他们群里. 感觉萨总之类的水平非常高. 当然了, 也有各种啥都不会的,
<imAdPER|wORkinG> 不知道哪儿来的...
<violetzijing_> imAdPER|wORkinG, 我之前推了个 SUSE 做 HA 的去我们公司，被那位曾经帽帽的技术支持一番鄙视，结论是互相看不起
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing_: 啥时候的事儿?
<violetzijing_> imAdPER|wORkinG, 去年吧
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing_: suse的ha这么缺人, 你还挖墙脚...
<violetzijing_> imAdPER|wORkinG, 没希望啊
<violetzijing_> imAdPER|wORkinG, 而且还有个神经病一样的 people manager
<violetzijing_> imAdPER|wORkinG, 在 C 社遇到王老司机和马老司机之前我都以为风河的人都是神经病
<violetzijing_> imAdPER|wORkinG, 遇到这俩突然发现还是有正常人的
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing_: 他俩挺稳的, 非常稳
<violetzijing_> imAdPER|wORkinG, 就那个 people manager 神经到什么程度？有同事要走，suse 的假期是可以折工资的，这同事想折工资且 HR 和她的 line manager 都同意了，结果这位 manager 死活不同意，非逼着这个同事休假
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing_: 啥?????????????????
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing_: line manager和people manager还不是同一个人?
<violetzijing_> imAdPER|wORkinG, 傻逼程度突破想象吧
<violetzijing_> imAdPER|wORkinG, 当然
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing_: 我当年从帽帽离职, 老板希望我不要休假, 留着干活儿, 给我折现
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing_: 但是joey希望我用休假时间去C干活儿...
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing_: 我tm就只能一周去两天c, 三天帽帽...
<violetzijing_> imAdPER|wORkinG, 那个同事是做虚拟化的，line manager 在美国，people manager 就是个北京开发的头，每天攒大家开会汇报汇报
<violetzijing_> imAdPER|wORkinG, 我们 SUSE 都分俩群，一个叫「正常人」，另一个叫「同学会」
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing_: 哎
<violetzijing_> imAdPER|wORkinG, 你真想做 HA 的话也要受到这位的荼毒，line manager 在德国
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing_: 暂时先不动了...
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: violetzijing_: 怎么有两个钳子姐?
<imAdPER|wORkinG> 一个是钳子姐, 一个是钳子妹?
<violetzijing_> imAdPER|wORkinG, 一个是公司，一个是家里的
<violetzijing_> imAdPER|wORkinG, 今天没去公司
<imAdPER|wORkinG> 对我的补全造成了极大的干扰啊
<imAdPER|wORkinG> qiao: 贵司tcms还在用吗?
<violetzijing_> imAdPER|wORkinG, 我这就退
<imAdPER|wORkinG> qiao: tcms = 特长慢死 ?
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, tcms = 浪费生命啊
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 用过tcms的我, 感觉其他工具都很好用
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 比如, beaker, 简直无敌好用
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: bearmetal的cloud啊.
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 挺好
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 我们用 confluence
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 手动编辑 wiki
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 我不是很习惯confluence
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 任何写文档的工具... 其实我都不喜欢... 我都是记在脑子里, 如果忘了, 那就忘了呗...
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 我们都要恰饭的嘛
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 写文档我可是很擅长一本正经的胡说八道的
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 看起来里面每一步都非常有道理, 真执行的时候就完全不是这么回事儿
<qiao> imAdPER|wORkinG: 早都不永乐
<qiao> imAdPER|wORkinG: 你走了没多久就不用了好像
<imAdPER|wORkinG> qiao: 厉害了
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 你的离职一手促成了 tcms 下线
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 难受啊，一个 bug 死活看不出啥问题
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 我的离职一手促成了拆组
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: loool, 我之前吐槽的内存泄漏, 我到现在都没找到问题在哪儿呢
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 现在高度怀疑是netty的bug, loool
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, fuck 前端
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 搞不定啊, bug都不会修
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 怎么重现, 怎么调都不知道...
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 我本地是好的啊…………
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 就是线上有问题
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: loool, 你们跑在docker里?
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 诶, 不对, 是前端?
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, yep
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 前端
<wujie> 大家好哦
<wujie> 我用的是kde
<wujie> 你们呢
<contrun[m]1> wujie:  xmonad 和 不
<contrun[m]1> 和i3
<wujie> ..
<cherrot_> wujie: gnome
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-28
<imAdPER|wORkinG> qiao: contrun[m]1: cherrot: Morning.
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 想离职啊妈的
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 咋了啊?
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 感觉贵司是个好公司啊
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 一点也干不下去了
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 你不是说了么
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 不要相信在野党
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 你不是时间不多了? 要不你来我这里打工半年?
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 问题是, 对你来说, 别的公司是在野党啊
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 但是朝着越来越傻逼的方向走了
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 决策群觉得我们这帮刁民成天不干活天天写 bug
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 我司至今没有pipeline, 自己用circleCI...
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 正常...
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 为什么代码不一次写对呢? 非要留bug进去?
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 是啊，都是写代码出身的，为啥不能理解这点呢
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 没办法咯
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 我最怕技术出身的领导了
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 我现在喜欢那些, 承认自己技术已经不行了/落伍了的领导
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 别折腾我就好了，别无所求
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 那是不可能的, 付了你的工资, 肯定要折腾你
<cherrot> violetzijing: 在野党是啥
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: circleCI好呀
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: "别人家公司"
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: == 在野党
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 比如我在这里日常羡慕 qiao 他们组
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 我日常羡慕你们
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 蜗牛4盘位nas, j1900, 现在才200+
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 不买一个?
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 只要你肯来, 明天就入职, 免面试
<qiao> imAdPER|wORkinG: ...
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: cto位置空缺很久了.
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 来吗?
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 我有个机壳子啊
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 工资好谈.
<imAdPER|wORkinG> qiao: 蜗牛4盘位nas, j1900, 现在才200+
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 哦对，你们不包括你  哈哈哈
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 啊呸!
<imAdPER|wORkinG> ?///kickban cherrot
<qiao> imAdPER|wORkinG: 不买
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 我的就是4盘位的，就是散热不好，播个h265会烧
 * cherrot 饶命。。
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 机箱装风扇啊
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 我现在把妹子的usb风扇放到壳子外边吹着 特别硬核哈哈
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 采融12CM 3pin的风扇, 39块钱仨
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 非常静音
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 可能风道没搞好吧，而且机箱风扇也不太给力，风量跟usb风扇差远了
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 这个好！
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 我现在就在用... 便宜大碗
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 感觉我是电子垃圾佬
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 你的nas竟然还要解码?
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: nas开nfs, 随便一个盒子解码不是更好?
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: arm小盒子解码4k能力超强
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 盒子解不了h265，所以在服务器上转码
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 哦哦, 是专利问题吧
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: h265的专利太乱太贵
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 海美迪Q5四代开始就支持h265 10Bit解码了
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: armv7 h265是不是就不太行？ 专利应该只影响编码不影响解码吧
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 哦, 有可能只影响编码
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 硬解不就是为了不占用cpu?
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 还是要看封装的GPU是啥吧?
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: http://www.nexell.co.kr/?page_id=397  你看这个
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: arm32v7, 支持h265编解码
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot:  HEVC & VP9 4K @60fps video decoding and HEVC 4K @30fps video encoding hardware
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: http://bbs.nga.cn/read.php?tid=7109022&rand=21 我的风道跟他一样，看来就是风量的问题
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 打不开, 可能需要登录?
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 发截图呗
<imAdPER|wORkinG> 可以了又...
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 下压散热器谈个屁的风道
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 银欣小乌鸦啊
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 你选的这个机箱真丑
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 恩杰h200i
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 我的投影是cortex A9, mali 450，我找找解码能力咋样
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: mali450应该是光绪3年那会儿发售的
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: h265就别想了
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 哈哈哈哈哈 怪不得搜不到
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 看来可以考虑弄个树莓派了，不知道能不能搞个遥控器。。
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: ... rpi4?
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 是啊 这不刚发售吗
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 我家电视附近没有网口...
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 到国内要500左右了
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: soga 贵一倍啊
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 还不如海美迪弄个自带wifi + 4k硬解的
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 有道理
<cherrot> 遥控器好搞么
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 自带啊
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 顺便就当支持一下海思
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 牛逼！！
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 海思的啊？靠谱
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 问题来了, 哪儿能下载到4k xvideo呢?
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 包装清单
<imAdPER|wORkinG> 主机×1、学习型红外遥控器×1、电源适配器×1、HDMI线×1、SATA线×1、说明书×1、保修卡×1（主机一年质保期，配件三个月质保期）
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 你要唠这个我可就不困了啊
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 你倒是说哪儿能下载啊
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 我也想知道呀
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 渣渣
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 不应该下VR的吗
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 我没vr设备.
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 正经的电影, 现在也下载不到了
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 我还没看妇联4呢
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 正经的为啥下载不到
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 很多网站都关了
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 海盗湾呗 就是日韩的不知道有啥靠谱资源站
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 我得用字幕啊...
<cherrot> 逼得我只能去种子搜索站
 * cherrot 怕是得自己搞个tracker了
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 还好海美迪自动搜字幕下载
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: subhd.tv ?
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 麻烦, 我要自动的...
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: kodi吗？
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: kodi应该也行
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 是有点麻烦，靠谱的字幕站没几个了
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 主要是还得改名字
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 改成跟视频文件同名才行...
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 要不还是买个xbox one x当播放器吧
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 嗯
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 下个剧集还得用批量改名大法。。
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 是啊.
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 烦躁啊.
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 很多美剧也下载不到4k的
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 能有个720p就谢天谢地了
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 我比较懒，一般从subhd.tv看热度，然后site:www.bttiantang.la搜资源，没有就去海盗湾，新一点的4K HEVC都有
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 稳.
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 那我也来.
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 我要看罗马
<cherrot> rarbg FGT EtHD 基本就这仨组织吧
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 我有现成的 你直接下？
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 好啊.
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 你有ddns?
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 是啊，私聊给你
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 好啊, 我搞了个2T的nvme, 就是为了看美剧
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 啊呸!
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 谁要看那个罗马了????
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 我要看美剧, 罗马
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 你可能活在梦里了...
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 哈哈哈哈哈
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 没听说啊  好剧吗
<contrun[m]> imAdPER|wORkinG: cherrot  大清都亡了这么久了  你们为什么还是要下完再看  搞个 android 盒子  直接在线看吧
<contrun[m]> https://www.reddit.com/r/TTVreborn/
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 主要是我刚看完斯巴达克斯
<imAdPER|wORkinG> contrun[m]: 4k steam?
<cherrot> contrun[m]: 这是啥？
<contrun[m]> https://github.com/ApolloTVofficial/kamino  4k 是不要想了
<contrun[m]> 爬虫 爬在线播放地地址的
<imAdPER|wORkinG> contrun[m]: ç´¯
<contrun[m]> 不是很清晰 又不要你自己爬 他帮你爬了  解析看 哪个能播放的
<imAdPER|wORkinG> 哦哦, 好的
<contrun[m]> 有几个是能帮你爬字幕的
<imAdPER|wORkinG> 那不错
<imAdPER|wORkinG> contrun[m]: 要不要入坑蜗牛?
<contrun[m]> Terrarium TV 以前是很好用的  后来黄了  这些 alternatives 还是能爬到最新的美剧的
<contrun[m]> imAdPER|wORkinG: 没钱 没地方
<cherrot> contrun[m]: 这种不长久，万一想看的看不着就很烦
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-29
<wuid> 大家好啊
<wuid>  /topic
<groudon_> 你好
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-30
<whoareU> HI, 各位大佬， 我想在家里搞一个服务器，但不知道需要些啥知识，想请你们推荐点书籍，我在网上找SERVER全是些APACHE这类的东西
<whoareU> ／list
#ubuntu-cn 2020-06-23
<shengchiqiezi> hello
#ubuntu-cn 2020-06-24
<calvinchaochao> ubuntu20.4 挂起后唤醒wifi总是会断，电脑是macair。
<calvinchaochao1> ubuntu20.4 挂起后唤醒wifi总是会断，电脑是macair。(别问我为啥又发一遍，网又断了）
<calvinchaochao1> 没人吗？？
#ubuntu-cn 2020-06-26
<littlesunnybear> moonk
<littlesunnybear> name
#ubuntu-cn 2020-06-28
<catd> Hi
